# Alicia Vikander



## Blueberry12

"There will be no escaping Alicia Vikander in 2015: there are no fewer than eight films scheduled for release this year in which the 26-year-old Swedish actress has substantial roles. The sudden demand for Vikander hasnt come entirely out of the blue. Some critics said she outshone Keira Knightley in Joe Wrights Anna Karenina in 2012, playing the naive 18-year-old Kitty; and she was heartbreaking as the 18th-century Queen Caroline Mathilde in Nikolaj Arcels historical drama A Royal Affair in the same year."

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/11308034/Why-Alicia-Vikander-could-be-the-actress-to-watch-in-2015.html


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12

http://youtu.be/XYGzRB4Pnq8


Ex Machina trailer


----------



## mollie12

I wish Pure and Hotell were more readily available to me (I don't use torrents to download). 

A 30 minute interview with David Poland is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpF6U2jx54c

Her interview with Anne Thompson is here: http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompsononhollywood/alicia-vikander-talks-a-royal-affair-anna-karenina

I was paying attention to her even before her personal life started to become "of interest" to some people. She's absolutely luminescent in Anna Karenina and steals the movie from Keira.


----------



## Allie28

The trailer for Ex Machina looks INTENSE.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love the boots.


----------



## Blueberry12

She has nice Chanel outfits.
















This pink dress is one of my faves.


----------



## mollie12

This is what she looks like in character for The Danish Girl: https://40.media.tumblr.com/6214d9860b0c0ac988cac3136c3bddce/tumblr_nlog1d0Ec11roci9qo1_540.jpg


----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you Blueberry12 for the new thread!! 

Do you know when they are finishing The Danish girl?


----------



## ByeKitty

She's cute! She looks super Swedish though


----------



## Blueberry12

SusanBeach said:


> Thank you Blueberry12 for the new thread!!
> 
> Do you know when they are finishing The Danish girl?



You are welcome. 

Sadly I don't know when the filming is finished.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Nice an Alicia thread!!


Alicia in the US March Marie Claire magazine. 
Source http://vk.com/aliciavikander


----------



## Tivo

ByeKitty said:


> She's cute! She looks super Swedish though


What is "super Swedish?" Her style or her features? Just curious.


----------



## ByeKitty

Tivo said:


> What is "super Swedish?" Her style or her features? Just curious.



Her physical features!


----------



## gloomyharlow

I thought she was Latina until I went to her wiki and found out she was Swede lol


----------



## Tivo

ByeKitty said:


> Her physical features!


Ok! Thanks! She's very pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12

Her costumes in Anna Karenina were stunning.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's a stunner. Naturally beautiful.


----------



## gloomyharlow

New issue of W magazine. Source https://vk.com/aliciavikander


----------



## Blueberry12

http://m.screendaily.com/5085860.article


----------



## PurseLynne

I've been following her career since A Royal Affair. She's one of my favorite under 35 actresses. Am I the only one that thinks she looks like Fka Twigs and Robert Pattinson love child?


----------



## BagBerry13

On set of _The Danish Girl_.

View attachment 2946598
View attachment 2946599


View attachment 2946600


View attachment 2946601


View attachment 2946603


----------



## Tivo

PurseLynne said:


> I've been following her career since A Royal Affair. She's one of my favorite under 35 actresses. Am I the only one that thinks she looks like Fka Twigs and Robert Pattinson love child?


She's giving me "Blair Waldorf."


----------



## SusanBeach

The guy posted another pic, with Alicia in it. He said "last night".

https://instagram.com/p/1DiADDzO4Z

This picture was in Michaels thread, sorry, I don´t know how I should do this but someone can maybe help me. :cry:


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> The guy posted another pic, with Alicia in it. He said "last night".
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/1DiADDzO4Z
> 
> This picture was in Michaels thread, sorry, I don´t know how I should do this but someone can maybe help me. :cry:



You can click the "attach file " button or  click on the image button found in the toolbar  above the message area,then paste the URL for the image.


----------



## Morgane

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2945209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.screendaily.com/5085860.article


This is a great compliment!

For whoever is interested this website has all her photoshoots and mag scans.
http://alicia-vikander.com/
She's very photogenic.


----------



## Morgane




----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you Morgane for your help and advice!!
And I agree with you, Alicia is very photogenic


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> Thank you Morgane for your help and advice!!
> And I agree with you, Alicia is very photogenic


----------



## jooa

> *michael fassbender* planted a big kiss on his girlfriend *a**licia vikander* after the two got out of a cab on saturday afternoon (april 4) in new york city.
> The 38-year-old actor stayed warm in a blue jacket, jeans, and boots  while he explored the soho neighborhood with his 26-year-old actress  girlfriend.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cute


----------



## mollie12

Random gossip item:

She was in NYC on April 1 for the opening of Swedish Absolut Elyx's New York loft. 

http://www.wmagazine.com/parties/2015/04/absolut-elyx-house-party/photos/


----------



## mollie12

Partying with Frederik Etoall:











Her ex, Gustav Gissendahl:


----------



## mollie12

Randoms:


----------



## mollie12

Also, she's still in NYC, now doing press for Ex Machina with Oscar Isaac.


----------



## BagBerry13

At the New York premiere of _Ex Machina_ yesterday. Can't wait for that film.

View attachment 2954339
View attachment 2954340


View attachment 2954342
View attachment 2954338


View attachment 2954343
View attachment 2954341


View attachment 2954344


View attachment 2954345


View attachment 2954346
View attachment 2954347

Source


----------



## HumphreyB

I read an interview and she seems entitled/arrogant. I don't care for fake modesty so that's not a problem for me. Kind of weird though, because it's not like she's Meryl Streep or some great beauty.

She has very average looks, sort of girl next door, very plain looking.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think she's a confident young woman who is unafraid to state her ambition, and that is offputting to some people.

To me, she's refreshing.


----------



## Artica

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think she's a confident young woman who is unafraid to state her ambition, and that is offputting to some people.
> 
> To me, she's refreshing.



It's not a very European thing to do, I guess. I read an interview with her in the January edition of Vogue ages ago. She came across as a bit of an ice queen. A very disciplined Ice queen, tho. Girl got up at 4AM for a morning run before her early photo shoot. I've got nothing but admiration for someone with that kind of discipline. Estee Lauder said it best: 'I never dreamt about succes, I worked for it.'


----------



## Morgane

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think she's a confident young woman who is unafraid to state her ambition, and that is offputting to some people.
> 
> To me, she's refreshing.


I also believe her words have been misinterpreted. 
I agree,she seems very disciplined. I suppose her ballet background has something to do with it.


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> At the New York premiere of _Ex Machina_ yesterday. Can't wait for that film.
> 
> View attachment 2954339
> View attachment 2954340
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954342
> View attachment 2954338
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954343
> View attachment 2954341
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954344
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954345
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954346
> View attachment 2954347
> 
> Source


I don't like this outfit.. I hope that LV doesn't ruin her style.


----------



## HumphreyB

There are a lot of actors who believe they're so talented and disciplined and their films are the best thing since sliced bread, yet they have the sense not to verbalize it. If there's an Oscar campaign to be had it would do her well to learn some humility. The presumptuous "I deserve it, it's gonna happen" attitude will most likely do her no favors come Feb.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think if this was a guy, stating his ambition - this conversation wouldn't even be happening. Her comments are being blown up into something ridiculous.


----------



## HumphreyB

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think if this was a guy, stating his ambition - this conversation wouldn't even be happening. Her comments are being blown up into something ridiculous.



If a guy said it I would think he was entitled/snobby and a douche.


----------



## BagBerry13

As far as I read she stated she would have three _movies_ at the Oscars not that she personally would be nominated three times. Maybe she's simply convinced her films will succeed in total because they're just that good. Being at the Oscars could mean being nominated for Best Director or Best Picture. It doesn't mean she thought of herself being nominated.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> *As far as I read she stated she would have three movies at the Oscars not that she personally would be nominated three times. *Maybe she's simply convinced her films will succeed in total because they're just that good. Being at the Oscars could mean being nominated for Best Director or Best Picture. It doesn't mean she thought of herself being nominated.



Yep. That's what she said. It's being taken out of context   she said she would be supporting three movies.

That said, I wouldn't have a problem with her stating her goals openly either.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think she's a confident young woman who is unafraid to state her ambition, and that is offputting to some people.
> 
> To me, she's refreshing.



Exactly.

Her ambition is remarkable and could serve as a great inspiration to not just young girls, but all women out there. I admire it.

When it comes to her looks, she's pretty, but there are far more beautiful women than Alicia. However, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, isn't that so? And let's not forget that's she was dating Alex Skarsgard, while now is with Michael Fassbender - two men that are on my top 10 list.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some older Swedish pix :


----------



## BagBerry13

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Her ambition is remarkable and could serve as a great inspiration to not just young girls, but all women out there. I admire it.
> 
> When it comes to her looks, she's pretty, but there are far more beautiful women than Alicia. However, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, isn't that so? And let's not forget that's she was dating Alex Skarsgard, while now is with Michael Fassbender - two men that are on my top 10 list.



Actually, she didn't date ASkars. They're just long-time friends due to having co-starred with his little brother.


----------



## Morgane

The reviews for Ex-Machina are very positive. This is from The New Yorker :  http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/04/13/feelings-cinema-anthony-lane?mbid=social_twitter


> In the end, &#8220;Ex Machina&#8221; lives and dies by Alicia Vikander. The film clicks on when she first appears, and it dims every time she goes away. She will be much in evidence this year, with six movies set for release, but Ava may be hard to beat. Her initial &#8220;Hello&#8221; to Caleb, with half a question mark hovering after it, echoes the &#8220;Hello&#8221; with which another Ava marked her ominous entrance. Viewers of &#8220;The Killers,&#8221; in 1946, saw Ava Gardner swivel on a piano stool, greet Burt Lancaster, size up the poor lunk, and let him know with a single smile, to his infinite delight, that he was doomed. You would think that the new Ava, being man-made, would be less of a femme fatale, but she can still unmake a man with her imitation of a femme&#8212;putting on clothes, shoes, stockings, and a wig, then removing them, in semi-silhouette, when she is sure that Caleb is watching.


----------



## mollie12

I just realized that W Magazine still hasn't released a screen test video for her.   They do those for EVERY one of their cover stars.  What's the deal?


----------



## SusanBeach

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvbA_b60Ysw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SusanBeach

I´m so surprised that I manage to post a link 
This interview I think is sooo good


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow, girl having fun without Michael


----------



## mollie12

You do realize that that's not from this year, right?  She's pictured with Fredrik Etoall, who didn't go to Coachella this year, but did in 2013 and 2014. It's even more obvious because she's considerably thinner in that photo than she has been this year. 

Also, The Danish Girl is still filming.


----------



## jooa

This pic isn't even from Coachella but from Way Out West Festival in Gothenburg almost two years ago.


----------



## italian style

I just think she is already at home in London....with Michael


----------



## mollie12

I can't see anything from that link, but you're right!  Quick google search reveals her wearing that exact same outfit at Way Out West.


----------



## Allie28

:giggles:


----------



## Lambnyla

There is a good chance that's she's with Michael but isn't she still filming the Danish girl?


----------



## mollie12

Yes, The Danish Girl is still filming, but the production is back in London, not Denmark.


----------



## Lambnyla

Ohhh, ok thanks. So yeah there is a chance that they are seeing each other still in London.


----------



## SusanBeach

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/arts/review/positive-accent-rising-star-alicia-vikander-relies-on-the-fear-factor/story-fn9n8gph-1227306610527

This is a nice interwiev I think

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/art...-the-fear-factor/story-fn9n8gph-1227306610527

So sorry, I can´t get it right 

Anyway: The testament of youth had premiere in Sweden yesterday so thereis a lot of Alicia in "the news", positive vibes...


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/arts/review/positive-accent-rising-star-alicia-vikander-relies-on-the-fear-factor/story-fn9n8gph-1227306610527
> 
> This is a nice interwiev I think
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/art...-the-fear-factor/story-fn9n8gph-1227306610527
> 
> So sorry, I can´t get it right
> 
> Anyway: The testament of youth had premiere in Sweden yesterday so thereis a lot of Alicia in "the news", positive vibes...


It's just for subscribers..


----------



## SusanBeach

> Alicia Vikander doesnt make things easy for herself. In her short but striking career the gifted Swedish actress has learned *Danish to be an English queen in A Royal Affair (with a Danish cast), made her Eng*lish-language debut as a Russian aristocrat in Anna Karenina (with a British cast), played an immigrant in Perth in Son of a Gun and *mastered a German accent for The Fifth Estate (with real Germans). Now, in Testament of Youth, Vikander unveils her best cut-glass *English as Vera Brittain, the figurehead of *British World War I pacifism (with another cast of Brits).
> 
> Consequently, Vikanders own accent hops around. Interviewed in the US, she has the vowels of a mall cruising valley girl; when we talk in central London, she sounds very British.
> 
> Im just totally all over the place! says the 26-year-old, with a husky guffaw. For her role in Guy Ritchies forthcoming reboot of The Man from U.N.C.L.E.  one of six films in which this hottest of properties stars this year  Ritchie advised her to use her own accent.
> 
> I dont know what my own accent is! Because the only thing Ive done since Ive started to work abroad is do new accents. When I did Ex Machina (another upcoming film, in which she plays an android) and hung about with Domhnall Gleeson a lot, I apparently started to go Irish.
> 
> If that makes her sound ditzy or supine, Vik*ander is neither. Perching alertly on a sofa in grey jeans and blue blazer, she alternates throwaway asides with sober ruminations about her craft. Shes a serious, driven actress whos keenly aware of her position at the tipping point between next big thing and marquee star. Outrageously beautiful, yes, but her screen presence is about more than caramel skin, tousled locks and Venus pout.
> 
> Her acting talent, too, goes beyond the ability to leap linguistically across Baltic and Atlantic. Indeed, as Brittain  who abandoned a place at Oxford to volunteer as a nurse at the front and from whose memoir of the same name Testament of Youth is adapted  its her wordless scenes that hit the hardest. Whether shes reacting to a fateful telephone call or walking, dazed, through a field of dying men, the eloquence is all in her brown eyes and dancers poise (she studied for nine years at the Royal Swedish Ballet School).
> 
> Thats how it has been since she broke through in the noughties in the gritty Swedish drama Pure, then the decidedly un-gritty costume drama A Royal Affair. When I ask how she convinced Nikolaj Arcel, director of the latter, that she could master Danish, the answer is simple: I think with my acting, in a way. I went for it emotionally. Nikolaj said, I went back over one of the first tapes you did  I have no idea what youre saying but youre really good! 
> 
> The best way to work herself up into that kind of lather? Being scared out of her wits. Most roles Ive taken on Ive always felt a lot of fear, she says. Preparing to play Brittain, she had a dialect coach and many sleepless nights. The fear factor was raised another few notches by the knowledge that her performance was being scrutinised by Brittains equally formidable daughter, Shirley Williams.
> 
> Fortunately the grande dame of British politics has been effusive in her praise for Vikander. She does capture her: her candour and her blazing honesty. Williams also shared some insights about her mother. Shirley said she admired her a lot but that she didnt have any humour, Vikander says. A century on, it probably doesnt count as a spoiler to point out that Brittain lost her fiance (played in the film by Kit Harington of Game of Thrones), brother and two friends in the war. Given that, you can probably forgive her a certain lack of levity.
> 
> Vikander also points out that before the war, Vera was probably quite different to the person Shirley knew (Williams was born in 1930) and she tried to add more humour to the scenes that take place before the men in Brittains life enlist. We see her swimming, carefree, in a lake and larking about with her brother.
> 
> She also revelled in other, less obviously likable aspects of the character, notably the stubbornness that Brittain needed to defy the wishes of her father (played by Dominic West) and go to Oxford when it was still rare for women to do so. The first time I read the book at the beginning I found it a bit difficult to like her because of that pig-headedness. Then you realise she had to be like that, Vikander says.
> 
> The film plays out like a real-life Atonement, with Brittain as its proto-feminist hero. It was remarkable that she was able to emotionally survive all the things that she went through and still become that great writer, use her experiences, Vikander says. Shes so modern, she feels like a friend I could have now, have a coffee with down on the street. It makes you *realise how far the female revolution has come over 100 years. I feel so connected with her and still she couldnt walk out of the door without a chaperone next to her.
> 
> As for Vikanders own life, the fact Noomi Rapace, another Swede, had already crossed over into Hollywood in The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo films probably helped me, she says, although she bristles when I say that theyve been compared. I dont think Im compared to her. I think were quite different.
> 
> When injuries and disillusionment persuaded her to switch from ballet to acting, the advice of her parents proved useful. Vikanders mother is a stage actress and her father is a psychiatrist, which sounds like a dream combination for someone with dramatic ambitions.
> 
> Having grown up in Gothenburg with her five half-siblings, Vikander moved to London, where she shared a dirty flat in Portobello Road with Swedish music duo Icona Pop, who would go on to have a global hit in 2012 with I Love It.
> 
> We had no money, there were rats in the kitchen, four girls sharing two rooms, pile of clothes in the middle that we shared. They were all about to give up; then Vikander got cast in a film in New York and Icona Pop was given a record contract. Some day that flat may have a blue plaque. London is still Vikanders home  she bought a flat there 18 months ago  although her schedule means she has spent little time there.
> 
> Having been linked with her fellow Swede, the chiselled Alexander Skarsgard, Vikander was pictured recently with her arm around Mich*ael Fassbender, her co-star in yet another upcoming film, The Light Between Oceans, based on the novel by Australian writer ML Stedman.
> 
> She refuses to comment. Its not relevant, she says firmly, sitting up on the sofa. Being an actress doesnt mean I have to discuss my private life.
> 
> She relaxes and sits back when I ask her about Tulip Fever, a forthcoming adaptation of Deborah Moggachs bestselling novel, set in 17th-century Amsterdam and scripted by Tom Stoppard.
> 
> Stoppard likes to work to the last minute, it seems. We were rehearsing and we had a fax machine on the floor and at 7am new scripts started to roll in. Are we not doing these pages any more? Things Ive been practising with my dialect coach for the last three weeks?
> 
> Wait, shes not doing a Dutch accent, is she? No, Vikander smiles, its an English one. Even a glutton for punishment has to draw the line somewhere.
> 
> The Times




I really really hope that you can read it now


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> I really really hope that you can read it now


Thanks!  She was promoting Testament of Youth in  early January here. 

Also,I didn't know that nobody asked the permission to use her pics for Tinder:


> Aside from allowing your image to be used, were you otherwise involved at all with the marketing via Tinder that coincided with SXSW?
> 
> I was not. A24 have done an amazing job promoting this film, and it is a film I care about so much, but that was a little mistake that was made. I wasn't asked. I did not know they were going to use my pictures for that. So that's something that they've come back and apologized to me personally for doing. That's all sorted out now.
> 
> Where did they get those photos?
> I don't know. And that's why they apologized, because they're not photos connected with the film.


http://www.undertheradarmag.com/interviews/alicia_vikander_ex_machina


----------



## Lambnyla

I think Alicia is hard working and talented but at the same time what do you guys think about her relationship with Michael? Personally, I think they're dating but also its a pr stunt.


----------



## Singra

^ Why do you think it's a pr stunt? 

She looks to be his type... young, brunette, dark features, lithe, pretty, most likely a little wild. If she had bigger boobs it would be a match made in heaven.

If it's supposed to be for pr they're not dong a very good job at the pr part.

They both seem very busy with work etc. I doubt it'll last long.


----------



## SusanBeach

I don´t think it´s a pr thing, they seems smitten with each other to me 
Obviously only they knows but IMO it´s real (for now).
They both seems so relaxed when they are together


----------



## Lambnyla

Don't get me wrong, I think they are together and like each other but idk why but I feel like that there is a little bit of pr going on. They do look relaxed, I agree.


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> I think Alicia is hard working and talented but at the same time what do you guys think about her relationship with Michael? Personally, I think they're dating but also its a pr stunt.


No,it's not a pr stunt,and actually if they are "dating",it's not a pr stunt.Aside from the fact that their relationship was first rumored and somewhat predictable even when they were filming,there would have been many other ways to publicize their relationship. During the last months,you might have found rumors,stories clearly leaked by their publicists,on Page Six,Lainey Gossip,etc..  I've always found a bit hilarious how some people were even denying  that they were hooking up,when it was pretty evident and  nobody was photographing them..
Also,I saw recently some pics on Just Jared of Anne Hathaway and her husband probably photographed  in the same area of New York. Obviously they didn't call the paps. Anne Hathaway saw them,as it's sure Michael and Alicia at some point  saw them,because they were clearly trying to act "naturally" but the result was just awkward.  Independently of that,a bit of publicity doesn't hurt anyone,even those who,like Michael,are generally private.


----------



## Lambnyla

Thanks for the reply! 
So supposedly av and Michael are together in Barcelona. Now I know Michael is there but some people have said that he was with a brunette chick. People are speculating that it's av.


----------



## SusanBeach

Lambnyla:





> So supposedly av and Michael are together in Barcelona. Now I know Michael is there but some people have said that he was with a brunette chick. People are speculating that it's av.



 Yes, you are right  pictures of them from the airport
Hope they have a great time


----------



## Lambnyla

SusanBeach said:


> Lambnyla:
> 
> Yes, you are right  pictures of them from the airport
> Hope they have a great time



Same here! They look happy which is good(:


----------



## SusanBeach

It´s so interesting to see the great reviews for ExMachina and Alicia 
Here is some twitter comments:



> And by the way, #ExMachina was outstanding! Spellbinding performances all around. #AliciaVikander stole the film. Haunting.





> She has a placid inscrutability that can pass for either naivete or artful manipulation..." #AliciaVikander



Alicia and Michael are spotted in San Sebastian, hope they have a great time


----------



## Morgane

Yeah,she's getting raves for Ex-Machina.  The movie is also expanding nationwide and  Testament of Youth will have an American release in June. 
http://www.indiewire.com/article/wa...ial&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=1429902172
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/alicia-vikander-ex-machina-117103030112.html


----------



## PurseLynne

I might see Ex Machina 2morrow


----------



## Lambnyla

Is Alicia in New York since she's done filming?


----------



## SusanBeach

http://www.details.com/blogs/daily-details/2015/04/alicia-vikander-on-ex-machina-and-what-its-like-to-play-the-hottest-android-in-hollywood.html

New interview


----------



## mollie12

Lambnyla said:


> Is Alicia in New York since she's done filming?



Yes, seems like she flew directly from Spain to NYC and has been promoting Ex Machina there.  

New interview with NY Times: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/s...-vikanders-head.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=0

Photos from a Q&A with Gleeson are here: https://instagram.com/aliciavikanderdaily/


----------



## mollie12

Random:  I'm kind of surprised (based on body language here and in other years) that she isn't dating Gleeson instead.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## Lambnyla

Thanks for posting links and answering me. Maybe she sees gleeson more as a friend/brother. Also, her interview is pretty cool. I like her accent.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## BagBerry13

Yeah I noticed she goes more British when she's in the UK or Europe. I guess living in London has that affect on you.


----------



## BadAzzBish

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah I noticed she goes more British when she's in the UK or Europe. I guess living in London has that affect on you.



Or being a fake poser :what:


----------



## BagBerry13

^^For a poser it was not strong enough. It didn't have a Madonna-faking-it level. Maybe she's bidialectal.


----------



## SusanBeach

http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/8-films-poise-actress-alicia-vikander-for-stardom/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=&utm_campaign=rallyverse-DENIM

I think this interview is very nice


----------



## mollie12

Oop.  I haven't seen anything from the Met Ball.  That's kind of embarrassing.  

But Domhnall Gleeson went!


----------



## mollie12

So she did go, but it looks like she didn't pose on the red carpet.


----------



## Lambnyla

I hope we see a pic or two of what she wore. I'm interested in seeing her dress.


----------



## mollie12

If you go to a photobase like Getty Images and search for Kendall Jenner, you can see Alicia in the background of some of the pics.


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> I hope we see a pic or two of what she wore. I'm interested in seeing her dress.


  I'm interested too. Now I'm curious to know why she didn't pose on the red carpet. Weisz was wearing LV too. Maybe there are some problems with her contract or the presence of other testimonials?


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Oop.  I haven't seen anything from the Met Ball.  That's kind of embarrassing.
> 
> But Domhnall Gleeson went!


There are plenty of Z list celebrities there being papped like Angelina Jolie. I'm curious to know why she didn't pose.


----------



## Lambnyla

Morgane said:


> I'm interested too. Now I'm curious to know why she didn't pose on the red carpet. Weisz was wearing LV too. Maybe there are some problems with her contract or the presence of other testimonials?



Could be, but wasn't she going to be dressed by someone else? I'm going to search for her on Getty like @mollie12. Hahahah


----------



## Lambnyla

I don't know how to post pics here but here is a tweet of Alicia's dress. It's pretty. 

https://twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/595396336075288576


----------



## Blueberry12

Lambnyla said:


> I don't know how to post pics here but here is a tweet of Alicia's dress. It's pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/595396336075288576




Here is it : 








Same source.


----------



## Blueberry12

A better pic:





Source :


http://www.style.com/events/2015/met-gala-2015-red-carpet-photos-live-coverage


----------



## BadAzzBish

Total snoozefest


----------



## Morgane

Blueberry12 said:


> A better pic:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985457
> 
> 
> Source :
> 
> 
> http://www.style.com/events/2015/met-gala-2015-red-carpet-photos-live-coverage



I don't dislike it... but I don't think she's dressed in theme. I don't know why so many persons didn't make an attempt to dress in theme. Many dresses seemed basic choices for a standard event.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> I don't dislike it... but I don't think she's dressed in theme. I don't know why so many persons didn't make an attempt to dress in theme. Many dresses seemed basic choices for a standard event.



The collar is sort of a nod to the theme.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> The collar is sort of a nod to the theme.


Yes,you're right.


----------



## pennylane93

She looked gorgeous on Conan!

By the way, i just saw Testament of Youth and i think she gave a powerful and yet so underrated performance! She was at least as good as Felicity Jones in Theory of Everything, if not better......
Some movie sites are already giving her oscar buzz for The Danish Girl and yet they overlooked this one...


----------



## BagBerry13

At LAX.

View attachment 2986550
View attachment 2986551


View attachment 2986552
View attachment 2986553


View attachment 2986555
View attachment 2986556


View attachment 2986557
View attachment 2986554


View attachment 2986558

Source


----------



## Lambnyla

I wonder if she'll head over to Montreal to see her Maaaaan. Haha she looks great. This looks like her arriving to lax.


----------



## mollie12

The Hollywood Reporter has a big/good feature on her.  

Video: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/video/alicia-vikander-next-big-thing-793735

https://instagram.com/p/2WNlX3kdOz/


----------



## Blueberry12

I like her bag at  the LAX pix.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> The Hollywood Reporter has a big/good feature on her.
> 
> Video: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/video/alicia-vikander-next-big-thing-793735
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/2WNlX3kdOz/



I can't see the video.



BagBerry13 said:


>



She comes across better in video.


----------



## Morgane

Blueberry12 said:


> I like her bag at  the LAX pix.


  the bag ,I don't like the pants. 
She has a beautiful skin.


----------



## BagBerry13

Some more pics from the Met Gala and the after party.

View attachment 2987067
View attachment 2987068


View attachment 2987069
View attachment 2987070


View attachment 2987071
View attachment 2987072


----------



## mollie12

I LOVE the entire look.  It's kind of a shame that so many of the red carpet photographers ignored her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I loved her dress. Very nice. Ex-Machina opens here today and is getting good reviews.


----------



## Artica

Blueberry12 said:


> I like her bag at  the LAX pix.



Me too! At first I thought it was a Chanel bag. Where can I get a deal LV? I wouldn't mind flogging their purses in front of a few cameras.  She looks great without make-up.


----------



## pennylane93

^ Yeah she never seems to wear make up when she's not doing events.  Just read that she only use eyebrow pencil daily


----------



## BagBerry13

At the Louis Vuitton Cruise show in Palm Springs.

View attachment 2987687


----------



## Morgane

https://instagram.com/p/2WLZhHxRXL/


----------



## mollie12

She has crazy legs.


----------



## BagBerry13

I'd kill for those legs. She has toned it down though. They were way muscular a year and a half ago.


----------



## SusanBeach

twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/596013275453726720

A picture from last week in NY, nice skirt


----------



## BagBerry13

I've seen _Ex Machina_ tonight and have to say just ... wow! That film really put her on the map. And Domnhall isn't that bad looking either in the film.


----------



## pennylane93

Alicia promoting u.n.c.l.e in rome.  Her skin though 

Also, armie and henry! Girl is living the dream


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 2990426


View attachment 2990427


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 2990435
View attachment 2990436


View attachment 2990437
View attachment 2990438


View attachment 2990439
View attachment 2990440


----------



## mollie12

That dress is perfect on her.  The shoes would be better with a less clunky heel.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love the dress, she looks fab.


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 2990435
> View attachment 2990436
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990437
> View attachment 2990438
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990439
> View attachment 2990440


Very nice!


Slightly OT: 
http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...ned-up-for-alex-garlands-ex-machina-follow-up


----------



## blackkitty4378

Loved her in Ex Machina.

Do you think her top lip is natural or does she get lip injections? It's so perfect.


----------



## mollie12

She landed a new role opposite Tom Hanks and directed by James Ponsoldt. 

http://deadline.com/2015/05/alicia-vikander-the-circle-tom-hanks-dave-eggers-im-global-1201424537/


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> She landed a new role opposite Tom Hanks and directed by James Ponsoldt.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/05/alicia-vikander-the-circle-tom-hanks-dave-eggers-im-global-1201424537/



That's great! I'm really liking where her career is going


----------



## BagBerry13

Alicia will be starring in a film adaptation of Dave Eggers' The Circle.

I am currently reading this for a university class and it's really good. The book was published in 2013 but talks about a lot of things that are happening now which is fascinating and kinda "psychic".


----------



## Allie28

This is a funny twitter exchange...



> Matt &#8207;@mattfasullo  · 2h2 hours ago
> So proud of my girlfriend https://twitter.com/thefilmstage/status/598586276414038016 &#8230;
> 
> Art Vandelay &#8207;@yelirfurlong  · 17m17 minutes ago
> @mattfasullo she's actually Michael Fassbender's girlfriend


----------



## mollie12

She's attending Weinstein's cocktail party at Cannes right now.


----------



## pennylane93

I read that they showed the trailers for  tulip fever and adam jones at this weinstein presentation,  have they surfaced online yet?


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 2995749

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

From Guy Ritchie's twitter.

View attachment 2995870


----------



## Morgane

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...adley-cooper-vehicle-adam-jones-more-20150514



> Perhaps the biggest surprise, at least in trailer form, was "Tulip Fever." The long-in-the-works adaptation of a novel by "Best Exotic Marigold Hotel" author Deborah Moggach, adapted by Tom Stoppard, is set during the tulip boom in Holland in the 17th century, and follows the romance between a young painter (Dane DeHaan) and the wife (Alicia Vikander) of a wealthy merchant (Christoph Waltz). It sounds like a familiar period piece, but while the footage didn't do a great job at setting up the time and the place, it succeeded in making it look like a costume drama with a bit of attitude, thanks to the high passion of the ludicrously attractive young leads, and a diverse and appealing supporting turn, including Jack O'Connell, Holliday Grainger, Cara Delevingne, Judi Dench and, for some reason, Zach Galafianakis. With "Mandela" director Justin Chadwick at the helm, we're a bit cautious, but it definitely looks better than expected.


----------



## pennylane93

I'm excited about Tulip Fever but i just hope Chadwick didn't make it looks like a soap opera like he did with The Other Boleyn Girl 

just found out that her role in Adam Jones is apparently just as a cameo?
that awkward moment when the cameo is mentioned first in the cast list


----------



## SusanBeach

google.se/search?q=alicia+vikander&espv=2&biw=1377&bih=799&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=8UVWVaD0D8iasAGOsYGYDw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=alicia+vikander+cannes+2015&imgrc=7q4b1xUoWuG7sM%253A%3Bre_s5XaB1hXgnM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fp1cdn04.thewrap.com%252Fimages%252F2015%252F05%252FCannes-Harvey_Weinstein-Jake_Gyllenhaal-Sienna_Miller-Alicia_Vikander.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.thewrap.com%252Fjake-gyllenhaal-hits-hard-in-southpaw-glimpse-as-weinstein-company-unveils-strong-2015-lineup-in-cannes%252F%3B618%3B412twitter.com/jcsepjj

I try to copy a picture from Twitter: AliciaVikanderDaily @jcsepjj

Didn´t work, sorry :cry:


----------



## FassbenderLover

This is interesting


----------



## Blueberry12

SusanBeach said:


> I try to copy a picture from Twitter: AliciaVikanderDaily @jcsepjj
> 
> Didn´t work, sorry :cry:




This picture?







Source :  


AliciaVikander Daily 
@jcsepjj


----------



## Blueberry12

3 more all from Twitter : AliciaVikander Daily 
@jcsepjj


----------



## SusanBeach

Yes! Thank you for your help Blueberry12 

I think she looks tired in picture 1 and 2, maybe it´s mascara or eyeliner?

But I like the dress


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's looked lovely in Cannes. I'm interested in Tulip Fever.


----------



## Lambnyla

FassbenderLover said:


> This is interesting



I wonder how that came about though. The tweeter seems to exaggerate a little on av but I'm not saying she's lying either. I guess Alicia doesn't like to be brought the wrong shoe hahah.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you Bagberry13, it´s a nice interview, I love the last part about "dress up" and be"girly"


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> I wonder how that came about though. The tweeter seems to exaggerate a little on av but I'm not saying she's lying either. I guess Alicia doesn't like to be brought the wrong shoe hahah.


Reading her other tweets,she said that "her friend  worked with her on set"...  I guess we'll read other stories,if she acts  like a diva... 


pennylane93 said:


> I'm excited about Tulip Fever but i just hope Chadwick didn't make it looks like a soap opera like he did with The Other Boleyn Girl
> 
> just found out that her role in Adam Jones is apparently just as a cameo?
> that awkward moment when the cameo is mentioned first in the cast list


Yes,it's a cameo. In my opinion Tulip Fever will be another generic costume drama with some good performances (Waltz,Alicia,Dench,O'Conell). Weinstein has better material for this Awards Season... I think he will use the buzz for her other films (TDG,TLBO) to promote Tulip Fever,if it comes out this year. She  has definetely a better shot with other roles.

Ex Machina has now a 91% approval rating on RT and it's doing pretty well at the BO.


----------



## mollie12

Heh, she might be a *****.  But in general, whether an actor has a bad reputation or not doesn't dictate my viewing choices.  There's like no way on earth that she's worse than Charlize or Julia Roberts, and I still see their movies (when they look good). 

Anyway, I've seen Ex Machina and Testament of Youth and she's superb in both.  She's given an underwritten part in Ex Machina but manages to be very alluring and soft, rather than coldly robotic. It's like the mechanical aspects of the character only seep into a natural performance.

And in Testament of Youth, she carries a somewhat average film with a terrific character.  Her Vera Brittain is headstrong and prickly but never irritating.  We understand her frustration with the limitations for women of her era.  And when the war breaks out, she displays a deep loyalty to her brother, friend, and fiance by devoting herself to nursing wounded soldiers, delaying the realization of her dream.


----------



## SusanBeach

http://whatculture.com/film/10-things-you-didnt-know-about-alicia-vikander.php

I don´t think this has been posted here


----------



## BagBerry13

mollie12 said:


> Heh, she might be a *****.  But in general, whether an actor has a bad reputation or not doesn't dictate my viewing choices. *There's like no way on earth that she's worse than Charlize or Julia Roberts*, and I still see their movies (when they look good).
> 
> Anyway, I've seen Ex Machina and Testament of Youth and she's superb in both.  She's given an underwritten part in Ex Machina but manages to be very alluring and soft, rather than coldly robotic. It's like the mechanical aspects of the character only seep into a natural performance.
> 
> And in Testament of Youth, she carries a somewhat average film with a terrific character.  Her Vera Brittain is headstrong and prickly but never irritating.  We understand her frustration with the limitations for women of her era.  And when the war breaks out, she displays a deep loyalty to her brother, friend, and fiance by devoting herself to nursing wounded soldiers, delaying the realization of her dream.



I just wanted to say that Charlize's reputation was never proven unlike Julia's. It's still just people putting rumours out there.


----------



## mollie12

BagBerry13 said:


> I just wanted to say that Charlize's reputation was never proven unlike Julia's. It's still just people putting rumours out there.



Well, for me, it's not rumor.  I have heard about her on set behavior from someone who worked with her on A Million Ways to Die in the West.


----------



## BagBerry13

mollie12 said:


> Well, for me, it's not rumor.  I have heard about her on set behavior from someone who worked with her on A Million Ways to Die in the West.



Ok, but that's one of two movies where she acted out. If that's the standard almost everyone is a ***** including Tom Hardy but no one calls him that.
I just think people like to give her that image rather than, for example, a Reese Witherspoon or Sandra Bullock because they're America's sweethearts. It's easy for people to believe it or misinterpret her behaviour.
But that's just my opinion.


----------



## BadAzzBish

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, but that's one of two movies where she acted out. If that's the standard almost everyone is a ***** including Tom Hardy but no one calls him that.
> I just think people like to give her that image rather than, for example, a Reese Witherspoon or Sandra Bullock because they're America's sweethearts. It's easy for people to believe it or misinterpret her behaviour.
> But that's just my opinion.



True. "diva" behavior from men are tolerated/forgivable on a much greater scale than their female counterparts. Tom Hardy & Charlize Theron are great examples! Charlize may be a *itch but I doubt she physically attacks crew members as heavily rumored of Tom Hardy!


----------



## BagBerry13

BadAzzBish said:


> True. "diva" behavior from men are tolerated/forgivable on a much greater scale than their female counterparts. Tom Hardy & Charlize Theron are great examples! Charlize may be a *itch but I doubt she physically attacks crew members as heavily rumored of Tom Hardy!



I'm almost certain she doesn't attack crew members physically. And there are as many stories about her bonding with co-stars (ongoing friendships with Jeremy Renner and Keanu Reeves) or treating people right but no one talks about this. People always like to hear the negative stuff.


----------



## mollie12

Oh, I absolutely think Tom Hardy is worse than Charlize.   I'm not sure why I'm being criticized for saying that Charlize has a bad rep, especially since that's never deterred me from seeing her work.  I already said it doesn't matter much to me.


----------



## Morgane

If she's a *****,we'll surely read other stories in the same vein..  I don't know,It's the first time I read this about her,honestly. About Charlize,there are actually many rumors, but yes, it's absolutely true that this kind of behavior from men is much more tolerated.

Sasha Stone (AwardsDaily)


> Alicia Vikander was hanging around Cannes busy acting not famous. Didn't want to invade but snapped a quick foto.


----------



## Lambnyla

Yeah it's the first I've heard av being a ***** too. Idk what to believe since to me she looks like a nice person but I understand people point of view of her looking stand offish


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> Yeah it's the first I've heard av being a ***** too. Idk what to believe since to me she looks like a nice person but I understand people point of view of her looking stand offish


 I remember  someone who worked with her  on Son of a  gun saying (I think it was on reddit) that she's reserved,a bit standoffish,but a nice person overall. If that's the case  we'll read other stories...


----------



## mollie12

On the red carpet for the Sicario premiere.


----------



## Blueberry12

mollie12 said:


> On the red carpet for the Sicario premiere.



Interesting dress.
I like Alice Bah's outfit too.


----------



## Morgane

Other pics:

http://www.gettyimages.it/search/2/...ations=&family=creative&license=rm&license=rf


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3001358


View attachment 3001359
View attachment 3001360


View attachment 3001361
View attachment 3001362


View attachment 3001363
View attachment 3001364

Source


----------



## pennylane93

BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 3001358
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001359
> View attachment 3001360
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001361
> View attachment 3001362
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001363
> View attachment 3001364
> 
> Source



Idk how she managed to look good with that hair, i would've looked like a drowned rat


----------



## Morgane

Her makeup was very good.I don't like the dress. Let's hope LV doesn't ruin her style.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the dress. I don't understand why everyone is wearing their hair in that awful style at the moment.


----------



## Morgane

http://www.indiewire.com/article/wa...-cannes-documentary-in-her-own-words-20150505

http://deadline.com/2015/05/im-glob...alicia-vikander-the-circle-cannes-1201430296/


----------



## SusanBeach

http://alicia-vikander.com/2015/05/cannes-film-festival-amfars-22nd-cinema-against-aids-gala/

New pics, I think yesterday (or today)


----------



## BagBerry13

It's tonight.

View attachment 3003649
View attachment 3003650

Source


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> It's tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3003649
> View attachment 3003650
> 
> Source


I like hair and makeup,but the dress.... no. Her style without LV was so better...


----------



## BadAzzBish

She has no sense of style. Smh


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Blueberry12 said:


> 3 more all from Twitter : AliciaVikander Daily 
> @jcsepjj
> 
> View attachment 2997079



I know this is sort of old, but I'm just now catching up on who she is (despite having seen at least three of her movies, apparently!). And this photo is... interesting. Now I totally get that "thinking man's Blake Lively" comment. Wow. That shade was real.

As for her amFAR look, she should've worn heels. Flats just don't work on the red carpet. I'd say she should've worn something else entirely, but I guess that's the price you have to pay being the face of a company (which sucks, because it seems like LV is trolling her with ugly looks. Like, really? This was the best they could do?). 

Speaking of... does anyone know how she got that gig? I'm just curious, considering last year during awards' season, Lupita was killing it left and right, but from what I understand it took a while before she got a beauty/fashion deal, and that didn't happen until after she won her Oscar. This girl seems to have had this LV gig for awhile, and she hasn't really done anything. Or is that because I'm just learning about her?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BadAzzBish said:


> She has no sense of style. Smh



She's being dressed by LV, probably not much say.

I quite like it though.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I know this is sort of old, but I'm just now catching up on who she is (despite having seen at least three of her movies, apparently!). And this photo is... interesting. Now I totally get that "thinking man's Blake Lively" comment. Wow. That shade was real.
> 
> As for her amFAR look, she should've worn heels. Flats just don't work on the red carpet. I'd say she should've worn something else entirely, but I guess that's the price you have to pay being the face of a company (which sucks, because it seems like LV is trolling her with ugly looks. Like, really? This was the best they could do?).
> 
> Speaking of... does anyone know how she got that gig? I'm just curious, considering last year during awards' season, Lupita was killing it left and right, but from what I understand it took a while before she got a beauty/fashion deal, and that didn't happen until after she won her Oscar. This girl seems to have had this LV gig for awhile, and she hasn't really done anything. Or is that because I'm just learning about her?



"Officially" she doesn't have the LV gig yet. They have yet to announce her.


----------



## BagBerry13

From Variety.

View attachment 3004259


----------



## SusanBeach

https://twitter.com/lewinems

Alicia "on stage"


----------



## SusanBeach

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/05/cannes-amfar-gala-2015

 IMO fun reading


----------



## SusanBeach

Kyoko Karenina said:


> *As for her amFAR look, she should've worn heels. Flats just don't work on the red carpet. *I'd say she should've worn something else entirely, but I guess that's the price you have to pay being the face of a company (which sucks, because it seems like LV is trolling her with ugly looks. Like, really? This was the best they could do?).
> 
> It´s strange, it looks lika flats but I have seen pictures there you can see the heels


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

That's crazy, they totally look like flats! Not just from the little bit peeking out, but also in the way she's standing and carrying herself, she seems like a woman wearing flats. Maybe because she's not "posing" or anything. 

@bagberry Thanks for the info. Nearly every article I've read about her claimed she was the face of LV, so I was just wondering. If it's not official she should stop wearing them until they start dressing her better! I know she's probably getting paid regardless, but still.


----------



## SusanBeach

https://twitter.com/hashtag/aliciavikander

https://instagram.com/p/2-zrEhHPH-/

I agree with you, totally look like flats but in the second picture you see the heels


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I know this is sort of old, but I'm just now catching up on who she is (despite having seen at least three of her movies, apparently!). And this photo is... interesting. Now I totally get that "thinking man's Blake Lively" comment. Wow. That shade was real.



There's a big difference,actually... Alicia was at the Weinstein's showreel( with Gyllenhaal and Sienna Miller) because Tulip Fever is distributed by Weinstein. He's not even the producer.But Tulip Fever is her first film distributed by Weinstein,I'm not considering her cameo in Adam Jones. Also,Tulip Fever is not  the film for which she's being predicted for some awards. Weinstein has other priorities (Carol,Hateful Eights,Southpaw). He will not campaign for her and for a film that seems just a generic costume drama.
Blake Lively is not a very good actress and actually Weinstein has promoted her career. AV was the lead actress in an Oscar- nominated film three years ago,and it was NOT produced by Weinstein.
The thinking man's  Blake Lively was a reference to the way BL was promoted after Gossip Girl,like some kind of beautiful and sophisticated actress.AV was interviewed at the MoMA, the journalist found all the thing pretentious.


----------



## BagBerry13

Tbh, I didn't get that Blake Lively reference at all. She's talentless, not the brightest candle on the cake and easy to influence (see her wearing Weinstein's wife's dresses to please him). At least Alicia has talent, saved her arse from wearing those horrendous designs by his wife by getting with LV and she's a bit more ambitious than getting married and having kids.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

You know, I didn't get that Blake Lively reference either. The best I could come up with was maybe it had to do with PR or something. But, after seeing this pic of her with Harvey Weinstein... well, there is gossip that if you're a "Weinstein Girl" more opportunities will come your way -- and not just acting opportunities, because Weinstein is that powerful. Gretchen Mol was supposed to be one back in the day, and now Blake Lively is the most gossiped about today. So that picture of AV & HW just made me wonder if that's what the journalist was referring to. Either way, it was a pretty clear diss of her (and Blake Lively, all at the same time). I've never seen that kind of thing in a profile of an up and coming actor!


----------



## BagBerry13

Well yeah, if you're in a Weinstein movie you kinda sold your soul for the time of the campaign. You have to be seen with him which gives you great opportunities meeting other influential people but you also have to shake lots of hands and attend lots of business parties. It used to be (at least with American actresses) that they also had to wear his wife's dresses which made it clear on the red carpet that you're under his thumb. Actresses like Jennifer Lawrence, Marion Cotillard and now Alicia who worked with him several times got lucky because they're struck up a deal with a different fashion house and therefore didn't have to wear those dresses. He really is relentless in his campaigning and using the actors for that.


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> You know, I didn't get that Blake Lively reference either. The best I could come up with was maybe it had to do with PR or something. But, after seeing this pic of her with Harvey Weinstein... well, there is gossip that if you're a "Weinstein Girl" more opportunities will come your way -- and not just acting opportunities, because Weinstein is that powerful. Gretchen Mol was supposed to be one back in the day, and now Blake Lively is the most gossiped about today. So that picture of AV & HW just made me wonder if that's what the journalist was referring to. Either way, it was a pretty clear diss of her (and Blake Lively, all at the same time). I've never seen that kind of thing in a profile of an up and coming actor!



The so-called "Weinstein girls" work consistently with him as a producer too.This is not her case at all,if you look at her IMDb page. 
The journalist was annoyed by her publicist and by the alleged pretentiousness of the location. That's the reason of the "comparison".I remember very well how people were trying to sell Blake's image as a "serious actress".



BagBerry13 said:


> ]Well yeah, if you're in a Weinstein movie you kinda sold your soul for the time of the campaign. [/B]You have to be seen with him which gives you great opportunities meeting other influential people but you also have to shake lots of hands and attend lots of business parties. It used to be (at least with American actresses) that they also had to wear his wife's dresses which made it clear on the red carpet that you're under his thumb. Actresses like Jennifer Lawrence, Marion Cotillard and now Alicia who worked with him several times got lucky because they're struck up a deal with a different fashion house and therefore didn't have to wear those dresses. He really is relentless in his campaigning and using the actors for that.


Yes,but he will not campaign for her and her film,which probably is not even coming out this year.  He has much better material. Blanchett and Mara for the critically acclaimed Carol and he bought the rights of another film with Sarandon and Watts.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Yeah but it still doesn't hurt being in his good graces. She has understood the business enough to know what she's doing there.


----------



## pennylane93

Even though she gets critical acclaim for her performances, i get the feeling that she won't be widely recognized until she stars in a franchise..lol I was half expecting her to join the MCU because i read some Civil War rumor a few months back (i can't find anything substantial about it though).   So she's presumably joining AC and Bourne isn't all that surprising to me.. 
Also she probably just wants to try out new things, the circle is another tech thriller even though it has different premise to Ex Machina.


----------



## BagBerry13

At the Macbeth premiere.

View attachment 3006206


View attachment 3006207

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

Some more from the amfAR party.

View attachment 3006854


View attachment 3006855

Source


----------



## jooa

Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender attend the Infiniti Red Bull  Racing Energy Station at Monte Carlo on May 24, 2015 in Monte Carlo,  Monaco.




source


----------



## jooa

Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender are seen in the Infiniti Red Bull  Racing team garage before the Monaco Formula One Grand Prix at Circuit  de Monaco on May 24, 2015 in Monte-Carlo, Monaco.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 with Liam Cunningham


	

		
			
		

		
	
 with Liam Cunningham & Jamie Roberts




	

		
			
		

		
	
 with Christian Horner
source


----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you *jooa* and *BagBerry13* for all pics and interesting things you post!!!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Outfit wise, this is the best she's looked this last week or two. I wonder if it's LV? Does anyone know? I'm guessing not, because it's actually cute!


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Outfit wise, this is the best she's looked this last week or two. I wonder if it's LV? Does anyone know? I'm guessing not, because it's actually cute!



Which one? The white one?


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Sorry, I thought I included the pic. Yes, the white one. It's cute!


----------



## SusanBeach

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Sorry, I thought I included the pic. Yes, the white one. It's cute!



 I agree, the white dress is very nice. Know that not so many agree but I also really liked the dress she had at AMFAR.  The whole look with the hair, dress and "the heels" that we couldn´t see


----------



## BagBerry13

I have to say I'm not all about bashing LV. They get it sometimes right but more with Michelle Williams. Alicia doesn't always look bad in them. I guess tastes are different.


----------



## Morgane

I like the white outfit.    Her dress at the Macbeth premiere was LV,right?


----------



## jooa

^^ No, it was Valentino.


----------



## pennylane93

From amfar.  Michael's jacket? 
I notice the lack of earrings which somebody stole..


----------



## SusanBeach

pennylane93 said:


> From amfar.  Michael's jacket?
> I notice the lack of earrings which somebody stole..



Thank you, just saw the picture but you are quick!!! 

I think she are stunning here and you are right... haha... no earring but a jacket instead


----------



## pennylane93

she's only second to tom hardy on imdb now.. Why the sudden interests? Did ex machina just get released widely and more people have just seen it? Or is it the AC &  Bourne news?


----------



## jooa

She was 10 last week so she moved only 7 places. 'Ex Machina' is very popular on imdb, still 5 and Alicia performance is praised by almost everyone, even by fanboys that are also impressed by her beauty


----------



## pennylane93

jooa said:


> She was 10 last week so she moved only 7 places. 'Ex Machina' is very popular on imdb, still 5 and Alicia performance is praised by almost everyone, even by fanboys that are also impressed by her beauty


Alright,  that's great


----------



## BadAzzBish

pennylane93 said:


> From amfar.  Michael's jacket?
> I notice the lack of earrings which somebody stole..



And she was probably looking at the earring thief talk to his exes across the room...lol


----------



## SusanBeach

The last week I have been lurking and reading in different places, mostly "fansites" of Michael and some few pages for Alicia and I must say sadly it´s so much negativity out there. 
No, I´m not a young girl who wants to be Alicia and thinks she´s the best thing happened to Michael, I just think they (for now) are in love and we´ll see how long their relationsship last.

My "problem" is that suddenly a lot of Michaels fans?? say that she is a famewhore, noone knew who she was before dating Michael and he should know better than dating her.

Of course she isn´t a regular name abroad, but in the film circle she have been observed the last years, a few prices and nominations outside Sweden.
She have got great rewievs from Ex-Machina and The testament of youth and these have nothing to do with Michael!!

In Sweden she have been om musical stage since she was 7, danced balett and did her debut in Swedish Tv when she was 19. In 2010 she got a "Guldbagge" for best actress, 
it´s Swedens finest filmprice. 

Then 2012 she did her debut abroad in Anna Karenina and A Royal Affair, so when I read that she was nobody before she met Michael I just SMH.

I don´t say she is better then others actress, I just mean that she can stand on her own feet.

There is also a lot of speculation if she had boyfriends before .... of course she had but she have never talked about her boyfriends, yes some pictures at parties, normal I think!!

Sorry for my rant, in here I think it´s calm but outside this thread it´s a different thing


----------



## BadAzzBish

SusanBeach said:


> The last week I have been lurking and reading in different places, mostly "fansites" of Michael and some few pages for Alicia and I must say sadly it´s so much negativity out there.
> No, I´m not a young girl who wants to be Alicia and thinks she´s the best thing happened to Michael, I just think they (for now) are in love and we´ll see how long their relationsship last.
> 
> My "problem" is that suddenly a lot of Michaels fans?? say that she is a famewhore, noone knew who she was before dating Michael and he should know better than dating her.
> 
> Of course she isn´t a regular name abroad, but in the film circle she have been observed the last years, a few prices and nominations outside Sweden.
> She have got great rewievs from Ex-Machina and The testament of youth and these have nothing to do with Michael!!
> 
> In Sweden she have been om musical stage since she was 7, danced balett and did her debut in Swedish Tv when she was 19. In 2010 she got a "Guldbagge" for best actress,
> it´s Swedens finest filmprice.
> 
> Then 2012 she did her debut abroad in Anna Karenina and A Royal Affair, so when I read that she was nobody before she met Michael I just SMH.
> 
> I don´t say she is better then others actress, I just mean that she can stand on her own feet.
> 
> There is also a lot of speculation if she had boyfriends before .... of course she had but she have never talked about her boyfriends, yes some pictures at parties, normal I think!!
> 
> Sorry for my rant, in here I think it´s calm but outside this thread it´s a different thing



You sure are vocal for being a casual "lurker" online  Your rant sounds like you are way too invested in their relationship and what others think. 

P.S. - No amount of anonymous posting online will change people's opinion. I'm no longer a hard core fan of his because I've seen him change over the years for the worst. Hopefully he will recover and not become Colin Farrell  or Gerard Butler 2.0


----------



## BagBerry13

SusanBeach said:


> The last week I have been lurking and reading in different places, mostly "fansites" of Michael and some few pages for Alicia and I must say sadly it´s so much negativity out there.
> No, I´m not a young girl who wants to be Alicia and thinks she´s the best thing happened to Michael, I just think they (for now) are in love and we´ll see how long their relationsship last.
> 
> My "problem" is that suddenly a lot of Michaels fans?? say that she is a famewhore, noone knew who she was before dating Michael and he should know better than dating her.
> 
> Of course she isn´t a regular name abroad, but in the film circle she have been observed the last years, a few prices and nominations outside Sweden.
> She have got great rewievs from Ex-Machina and The testament of youth and these have nothing to do with Michael!!
> 
> In Sweden she have been om musical stage since she was 7, danced balett and did her debut in Swedish Tv when she was 19. In 2010 she got a "Guldbagge" for best actress,
> it´s Swedens finest filmprice.
> 
> Then 2012 she did her debut abroad in Anna Karenina and A Royal Affair, so when I read that she was nobody before she met Michael I just SMH.
> 
> I don´t say she is better then others actress, I just mean that she can stand on her own feet.
> 
> There is also a lot of speculation if she had boyfriends before .... of course she had but she have never talked about her boyfriends, yes some pictures at parties, normal I think!!
> 
> Sorry for my rant, in here I think it´s calm but outside this thread it´s a different thing



Most people who say she was a nobody before Michael are either just general movie goers or mainly Americans not paying much attention to European film.

I knew her before the Fassdong too, mainly because of the Skarsgårds but I also bought a DVD of one of her films in Stockholm a few years back (still looking for _Pure_). The logic behind those people's statement is if I didn't know her before she's not famous and therefore only uses MF. _Anna Karenina_ and _The Royal Affair_ definitely put her on the map. If you haven't seen it, it's not Alicia's fault. But try talking reason into die hard fans.

I'm always cautious with reviews. Just because an actor gets good reviews doesn't mean he's known. I hardly read reviews because I don't like letting another person form my opinion about a film. Same goes for the Oscars. I've learned they're not to be trusted when it comes to awarding great films. Actors get known for films that are seen by many and then are deemed good. The general public hardly cares for film critics. So yeah it's good for her if film critics think she's great but I don't think it helps her getting widely known.

Here's another picture of her from Cannes.

View attachment 3012954

Source


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I knew her before Fassy as well. A little because of the Skarsgard's but I saw her in The Royal Affair and she was very good.

Just because she's suddenly popped up on a *MF* fan's radar, doesn't mean she hasn't been on the radar before that.


----------



## mollie12

Another NY Times profile, this time promoting Testament of Youth:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/31/m...ed-denmarks-queen-is-screen-royalty.html?_r=0

I think this interview took place a few weeks ago when she was in NYC doing most of her Ex Machina promo.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> Another NY Times profile, this time promoting Testament of Youth:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/31/m...ed-denmarks-queen-is-screen-royalty.html?_r=0
> 
> I think this interview took place a few weeks ago when she was in NYC doing most of her Ex Machina promo.



It's interesting how journalists can't seem to help throwing in some shade towards her, even here despite all the fulsome praise in the beginning. And three whole years? In Hollywood, that IS an overnight success. I think Ms. Vikander needs some media training.


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> Another NY Times profile, this time promoting Testament of Youth:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/31/m...ed-denmarks-queen-is-screen-royalty.html?_r=0
> 
> I think this interview took place a few weeks ago when she was in NYC doing most of her Ex Machina promo.



"a roomful of diners collectively paused, forks aloft, and gaped." that's not the first time i read something like that. .. Lainey said that when she saw her in the flesh, she was really really beautiful (not magazine beautiful but just a real beauty) and every men in the venue was eyeballing her.  I'm kinda curious to see her in real life


----------



## SusanBeach

BadAzzBish said:


> You sure are vocal for being a casual "lurker" online  Your rant sounds like you are way too invested in their relationship and what others think.
> 
> P.S. - No amount of anonymous posting online will change people's opinion.* I'm no longer a hard core fan of his because I've seen him change over the years for the worst.* Hopefully he will recover and not become Colin Farrell  or Gerard Butler 2.0



I´m not really sure what you mean with your comments, I´m not invested in their relationsship like you suggested. My point was that a lot of energy goes to throw negativity towards Alicia and many post/comment are far away from facts and have none nuances. 
I don´t understand why so many bother to posts comments after comments about her when they obviously aren´t in "her corner".

I´m just curious: In your opinion, how have Michael changed over years? 
( Don´t misunderstand me, really interested of your thoughts)


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> I´m not really sure what you mean with your comments, I´m not invested in their relationsship like you suggested. My point was that a lot of energy goes to throw negativity towards Alicia and many post/comment are far away from facts and have none nuances.
> I don´t understand why so many bother to posts comments after comments about her when they obviously aren´t in "her corner".
> 
> I´m just curious: In your opinion, how have Michael changed over years?
> ( Don´t misunderstand me, really interested of your thoughts)



I know exactly where you're coming from. Truth is the only negative stuff being written about Alicia comes from  Michael's fans. For some reason they are unwilling to accept he now has a serious girlfriend. Even some who do write guff like it wont last, he changes gfs every five minutes, hes not ready for a serious relationship - this coming from people who have never met him,  presumptious or what?! They have a certain impression of him, think they know him and what he wants and when he doesn't stick to their script they claim he's changed. There is zero evidence he has changed at all. What has changed is that he's now demonstrating that he is part of a couple, something he hasn't done for many years. Its a long time since he took a gf to one of his premieres, was willing to pose with her for photos etc. And we know he twice went to NY just to spend the weekend with her whilst filming Jobs. He went to Cannes early to support her and missed Tribeca choosing instead to go home to London to be with her. All this indicates he wants to be with her as much as possible. You don't have to be Einstein to work that out. However  some of Michael's fans are unwilling to accept the reality so they try to create other reasons why he is behaving this way, the most used one being he's involved in a pr stunt and has changed. Michael hasn't changed, he's still the same man with the same personality, motivation etc. He doesn't chase celebrity and lives the same life style he always has done. I was aware of Alicia before she became Michael's gf, but I'm European and most of her work has been here. I don't know a great deal about her but she seems very accomplished, intelligent and is very pretty. I can understand why Michael fell for her and wish them well. There is no excuse for people writing such nasty lies about her or constantly criticisizing her just because she's got the man they would like to have. But people who write in her defence are accused of either being naive, being overinvested in their relationship or even being the pr for one of them. Unfortunately the negative voices always shout the loudest, hopefully they'll get over themselves soon!


----------



## BadAzzBish

SusanBeach said:


> I´m not really sure what you mean with your comments, I´m not invested in their relationsship like you suggested. My point was that a lot of energy goes to throw negativity towards Alicia and many post/comment are far away from facts and have none nuances.
> I don´t understand why so many bother to posts comments after comments about her when they obviously aren´t in "her corner".
> 
> I´m just curious: In your opinion, how have Michael changed over years?
> ( Don´t misunderstand me, really interested of your thoughts)



Not going to go into much detail because I don't want to write a long rambling post but I've seen his behavior towards others in a personal and professional sense change for the worst over the last few years particularly during the awards season for 12 Years A Slave. Overall his ambitions cause him to lead an imbalanced life. And for AV her interviews are off-putting to me (even a few journalist have publicly noted this). But believe what you want just know that others will do the same.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pennylane93 said:


> "a roomful of diners collectively paused, forks aloft, and gaped." that's not the first time i read something like that. .. Lainey said that when she saw her in the flesh, she was really really beautiful (not magazine beautiful but just a real beauty) and every men in the venue was eyeballing her.  I'm kinda curious to see her in real life



Let's not get crazy. Here's what Lainey actually said - still complimentary, but not near as effusive:



> Theres another video profile I found too. Lovely face, right? And really bubbly and endearing in person. Im telling you, she had the room that night. She had the whole room. Whether or not she had Alex though...
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Kate-Bo...-Alicia-Vikander-29jul11/20837?celebrityId=81



Lovely face, bubbly and endearing in person does not equal "really really beautiful, just a real beauty." And having the room for a night does not equal "every man in the venue eyeballing her". Lol. 

No shade intended, but I think this is one of the reasons why people are having such a strong negative reaction to her - someone says she's cute, it turns into she's the most beautiful woman ever. That kind of reaching (which truthfully isn't her fault, unless it's her PR team doing it; I think it's mostly overzealous fans with a touch of PR) coupled with her seeming entitled arrogance (and I have to admit, the more I read, the more it seems like that is what it is, which is her fault. That Lainey quote was from 2011 - it seems being told she's the next big thing for the last three years has gone to her head. I shudder to think what being an actual success or getting an Oscar nom would do) - all of that is off-putting to a lot of people.


----------



## SusanBeach

BadAzzBish said:


> Not going to go into much detail because I don't want to write a long rambling post but I've seen his behavior towards others in a personal and professional sense change for the worst over the last few years particularly during the awards season for 12 Years A Slave. Overall his ambitions cause him to lead an imbalanced life. And for AV her interviews are off-putting to me (even a few journalist have publicly noted this). But believe what you want just know that others will do the same.



Ok, thank you for your answer  There is a lot of actors "out there" and Michael is one I haven´t followed so close. I think when you are in the bubble of HW, it´s easy to fall in to a world that not is the best for a balanced life. IMO the actors and actresses that choose to live in other parts of the world are "winning".

About Alicias interviews: we can agree to disagree  Someone have posted (sorry, I don´t remember who) about the difference when you read a interview or see a video of her. She comes across much better in videos, IMO! 

How you intrepret things, in different ways are two side of a coin I think


----------



## pearlyqueen

BadAzzBish said:


> Not going to go into much detail because I don't want to write a long rambling post but *I've seen his behavior towards others in a personal and professional sense change for the worst over the last few years particularly during the awards season for 12 Years A Slave. Overall his ambitions cause him to lead an imbalanced life*. And for AV her interviews are off-putting to me (even a few journalist have publicly noted this). But believe what you want just know that others will do the same.



Well you don't need to go into a rambling post but what do you mean you've "seen his behaviour towards others in a personal and professional sense change for the worst over the last few years particularly during the awards season for 12 Years A Slave"? That's a loaded statement that really needs to be qualified. Also your view that "his ambitions cause him to lead an imbalanced life". How is his life imbalanced and how could you possibly know anyway? It is people who don't know him  making these kind of comments that paint an inaccurate picture of him.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael hasn't changed, he's still the same man with the same personality, motivation etc. He doesn't chase celebrity and lives the same life style he always has done.



It is 100% impossible to be a famous actor and not be one who chases celebrity. The field is too competitive, there's too much rejection, there's too much work you have to put in and crap you have to put up with - not just the acting work, but the pr work with its incessant focus on image, the meetings on meetings on meetings, the sycophantic butt kissing and pretending you like the grossest of people because you have to, all the other sordid crap people like you never believe... no one willingly puts themselves through all of that and gets to where MF is if celebrity is not part of the goal. You do neither yourself nor MF any favors by unreasonably insisting otherwise.



pearlyqueen said:


> There is no excuse for people writing such nasty lies about her or constantly criticisizing her *just because she's got the man they would like to have*... Unfortunately the negative voices always shout the loudest, hopefully they'll get over themselves soon!



Lol. You're pretty loud there yourself, pearlyqueen, with all your assertions to make it seem as, if you're not MF himself, you're at least someone who knows him well. You're not, we know. But then, everyone contrary to you is just full of "inexcusable nasty lies" (and how do you know what is a lie vs truth vs gossip?) because "she got the man." Oh, dear. The irony. 

Also, I've seen people cry "sexism!" at critiques of AV, but this proclaiming in bold that women can only dislike her because she got the man and not because, as many have stated, she comes off as an overrated, entitled ice queen of bore (or whatever their reason) - basically saying women are incapable of judging without it being all about a man, because obviously if it wasn't about some dude they'd agree with your opinion that she is the greatest thing since double rainbow unicorn sparkles - that's sexism of a more insidious kind, and it's an argument you seem to use a lot. Maybe people would be more likely to take you at face value and not cry out PR Troll! or bristle towards you if you stopped denigrating and denying the validity of their opinions. Sometimes it's low-key about the man, and sometimes some chicks are just unlikeable. Just because you find them likeable doesn't mean others will agree. You can agree to disagree. It only appears to be about MF because, well... _nobody knew or cared who she was before they began dating _. So much irony.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BadAzzBish said:


> Not going to go into much detail because I don't want to write a long rambling post but I've seen his behavior towards others in a personal and professional sense change for the worst over the last few years particularly during the awards season for 12 Years A Slave. Overall his ambitions cause him to lead an imbalanced life. And for AV her interviews are off-putting to me (even a few journalist have publicly noted this). But believe what you want just know that others will do the same.





Kyoko Karenina said:


> It is 100% impossible to be a famous actor and not be one who chases celebrity. The field is too competitive, there's too much rejection, there's too much work you have to put in and crap you have to put up with - not just the acting work, but the pr work with its incessant focus on image, the meetings on meetings on meetings, the sycophantic butt kissing and pretending you like the grossest of people because you have to, all the other sordid crap people like you never believe... no one willingly puts themselves through all of that and gets to where MF is if celebrity is not part of the goal. You do neither yourself nor MF any favors by unreasonably insisting otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. You're pretty loud there yourself, pearlyqueen, with all your assertions to make it seem as, if you're not MF himself, you're at least someone who knows him well. You're not, we know. But then, everyone contrary to you is just full of "inexcusable nasty lies" (and how do you know what is a lie vs truth vs gossip?) because "she got the man." Oh, dear. The irony.
> 
> Also, I've seen people cry "sexism!" at critiques of AV, but this proclaiming in bold that women can only dislike her because she got the man and not because, as many have stated, she comes off as an overrated, entitled ice queen of bore (or whatever their reason) - basically saying women are incapable of judging without it being all about a man, because obviously if it wasn't about some dude they'd agree with your opinion that she is the greatest thing since double rainbow unicorn sparkles - that's sexism of a more insidious kind, and it's an argument you seem to use a lot. Maybe people would be more likely to take you at face value and not cry out PR Troll! or bristle towards you if you stopped denigrating and denying the validity of their opinions. Sometimes it's low-key about the man, and sometimes some chicks are just unlikeable. Just because you find them likeable doesn't mean others will agree. You can agree to disagree. It only appears to be about MF because, well... _nobody knew or cared who she was before they began dating _. So much irony.



Look, people don't have to like her, that's not the issue. There are lies being spread about her on the internet - she's a nobody, she's using Michael for a come up, shes a Weinstein girl who gets roles and fashion contracts by speading her legs for the likes of Weinstein etc. These aren't opinions - they are downright lies and if they were published in the mass media would lead to libel charges. So you tell me, what is motivating these women to hate her so much to write this trash if it isn't jealousy???


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Look, people don't have to like her, that's not the issue. There are lies being spread about her on the internet - she's a nobody, she's using Michael for a come up, shes a Weinstein girl who gets roles and fashion contracts by speading her legs for the likes of Weinstein etc. These aren't opinions - they are downright lies and if they were published in the mass media would lead to libel charges. So you tell me, what is motivating these women to hate her so much to write this trash if it isn't jealousy???



How do you know what are downright lies though? She is a nobody, to me she was a nobody until a week ago, weeks even after I saw Ex Machina. Unless you know for a fact everything is all lies and can prove it as fact to everyone ever, it remains other people's opinion, speculation and gossip, which is what this board and others are for - and this is gossip that's been said about many well before this chick! Once again, AV is not as special a snowflake as you want her to be.

I both side-eye and feel sorry for you that you think a woman's only motivation to "hate" (which is so OTT - maybe I could take you seriously with less hyperbole) can be "jealousy" or "a man," that women aren't allowed to or capable of having complex motivations and thoughts and opinions arising from complex needs and desires - or, in this case not so complex. 

To me, it's simple: she is boring and not as compelling as made out to be, and certain things as presented I personally find questionable. I don't "hate" her and even said she was perfectly cast in Ex Machina (while admitting I found the voiceless Kyoko more compelling, which is part of my problem with AV). But when people react to any negative opinion with insulting and OTT hyperbole that makes it feel like one is trying to force AV Unicorn Sparkle-flavored Kool Aid down any naysayer's throat... honestly, that is the kind of thing that leads to "hate." But jealousy will never be part of it. In fact, I rarely hate people I'm jealous of, but tend to nearly worship them - kind of like what you're doing here, lol. But everyone's different. Women aren't a monolith with only one way of being.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Preach Kyoko Karenina! 






Not that it will do any good for some. It's refreshing that there are posters willing to voice an opinion. So many long time members have been run off.

I saw Ex Machina and liked it but her hype doesn't really measure up to her talent. Which is not unusual for the Hollywood pr machine anyway.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> How do you know what are downright lies though? She is a nobody, to me she was a nobody until a week ago, weeks even after I saw Ex Machina. Unless you know for a fact everything is all lies and can prove it as fact to everyone ever, it remains other people's opinion, speculation and gossip, which is what this board and others are for - and this is gossip that's been said about many well before this chick! Once again, AV is not as special a snowflake as you want her to be.
> 
> I both side-eye and feel sorry for you that you think a woman's only motivation to "hate" (which is so OTT - maybe I could take you seriously with less hyperbole) can be "jealousy" or "a man," that women aren't allowed to or capable of having complex motivations and thoughts and opinions arising from complex needs and desires - or, in this case not so complex.
> 
> To me, it's simple: she is boring and not as compelling as made out to be, and certain things as presented I personally find questionable. I don't "hate" her and even said she was perfectly cast in Ex Machina (while admitting I found the voiceless Kyoko more compelling, which is part of my problem with AV). But when people react to any negative opinion with insulting and OTT hyperbole that makes it feel like one is trying to force AV Unicorn Sparkle-flavored Kool Aid down any naysayer's throat... honestly, that is the kind of thing that leads to "hate." But jealousy will never be part of it. In fact, I rarely hate people I'm jealous of, but tend to nearly worship them - kind of like what you're doing here, lol. But everyone's different. Women aren't a monolith with only one way of being.



Fine you think she's boring and not compelling, you're entitled to that opinion. A "nobody" - quite an impressive resume for a nobody. Just because she wasn't known in America until recently doesn't mean she's unknown in the rest of the world. But the roles and contracts gained by sexual favours?? Where I live that is hateful and malicous and in the UK at least the burden of proof is on those making the allegations, not the other way round. I certainly don't worship her but can see no justification for the internet assassinations on her. To my knowkedge these have only come about since she's been identified as Michael's girlfriend and originate almost exclusively from his fans. So why is that? You say jealousy is not behind it.......


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> It is 100% impossible to be a famous actor and not be one who chases celebrity. The field is too competitive, there's too much rejection, there's too much work you have to put in and crap you have to put up with - not just the acting work, but the pr work with its incessant focus on image, the meetings on meetings on meetings, the sycophantic butt kissing and pretending you like the grossest of people because you have to, all the other sordid crap people like you never believe... no one willingly puts themselves through all of that and gets to where MF is if celebrity is not part of the goal. You do neither yourself nor MF any favors by unreasonably insisting otherwise.



Sorry but I have to partly disagree there. I get what you're saying but what you're saying is very much how it works in the US. PR is big there, image is everything and lots of things happen on the casting couch but that doesn't mean it's like this everywhere in the world. Most European actors are really about the craft. I know actors who really just wanna act. The fact that they, in your eyes, chase celebrity is for them a mean to meet the end of being able to choose their roles. You wouldn't believe how much work we had to put in to convince a German actor we worked with to get himself a publicist. The guy had so many bad experience with them, he was burned for life. Now he's on a NBC show in the US and it's kinda obligatory to get a publicist and he dreads it. But you know what, he's playing the game because he sees the horizon which eventually will be to choose his roles. So for those actors it's about getting well-known in order to be able to play what they want and not be an actor-for-hire. So I think this is the same for both Michael and Alicia who are both European actors.


----------



## SusanBeach

I´m sorry if I have started a heated discussion, I just wroted how I felt, don´t want to offend anyone!! I hope we can have a little fun regardless different opinion.
On the other side, 3 days with none post and now 


Thank you BagBerry13 for the trailer!
Do you know how many citys they plan to show the film in? Is it like Ex-Machina or is this "a smaller film"?


Here comes a new article

http://bucksandcorn.com/the-rising-star-of-alicia-vikander/


----------



## twiddlebird

Kyoko Karenina said:


> How do you know what are downright lies though? She is a nobody, to me she was a nobody until a week ago, weeks even after I saw Ex Machina. Unless you know for a fact everything is all lies and can prove it as fact to everyone ever, it remains other people's opinion, speculation and gossip, which is what this board and others are for - and this is gossip that's been said about many well before this chick! Once again, AV is not as special a snowflake as you want her to be.
> 
> I both side-eye and feel sorry for you that you think a woman's only motivation to "hate" (which is so OTT - maybe I could take you seriously with less hyperbole) can be "jealousy" or "a man," that women aren't allowed to or capable of having complex motivations and thoughts and opinions arising from complex needs and desires - or, in this case not so complex.
> 
> To me, it's simple: she is boring and not as compelling as made out to be, and certain things as presented I personally find questionable. I don't "hate" her and even said she was perfectly cast in Ex Machina (while admitting I found the voiceless Kyoko more compelling, which is part of my problem with AV). But when people react to any negative opinion with insulting and OTT hyperbole that makes it feel like one is trying to force AV Unicorn Sparkle-flavored Kool Aid down any naysayer's throat... honestly, that is the kind of thing that leads to "hate." But jealousy will never be part of it. In fact, I rarely hate people I'm jealous of, but tend to nearly worship them - kind of like what you're doing here, lol. But everyone's different. Women aren't a monolith with only one way of being.



Thank you.

I don't "hate" AV either. I just feel that there should be something to meritocracy, and AV doesn't even remotely merit what she thinks she deserves. I read her interviews, and all I see is a spoiled, entitled, narcissistic, arrogant brat. She's thoroughly unlikeable in every way. I'm not "jeolous", I just think success should be earned. Not given. She's just not that great, and frankly doesn't deserve it, IMO.


----------



## Allie28

Kyoko Karenina said:


> How do you know what are downright lies though? *She is a nobody, to me *she was a nobody until a week ago, weeks even after I saw Ex Machina. Unless you know for a fact everything is all lies and can prove it as fact to everyone ever, it remains other people's opinion, speculation and gossip, which is what this board and others are for - and this is gossip that's been said about many well before this chick! Once again, AV is not as special a snowflake as you want her to be.
> 
> I both side-eye and feel sorry for you that you think a woman's only motivation to "hate" (which is so OTT - maybe I could take you seriously with less hyperbole) can be "jealousy" or "a man," that women aren't allowed to or capable of having complex motivations and thoughts and opinions arising from complex needs and desires - or, in this case not so complex.
> *
> To me, it's simple: she is boring* and not as compelling as made out to be, and certain things as presented I personally find questionable. I don't "hate" her and even said she was perfectly cast in Ex Machina (while admitting I found the voiceless Kyoko more compelling, which is part of my problem with AV). But when people react to any negative opinion with insulting and OTT hyperbole that makes it feel like one is trying to force AV Unicorn Sparkle-flavored Kool Aid down any naysayer's throat... honestly, that is the kind of thing that leads to "hate." But jealousy will never be part of it. In fact, I rarely hate people I'm jealous of, but tend to nearly worship them - kind of like what you're doing here, lol. But everyone's different. Women aren't a monolith with only one way of being.



Just a question. If she's so boring to you why write so many posts both here and in Fassy's thread about her?  You never posted before their relationship so SOMETHING about her must motivate you.  Otherwise why devote so much of your time thinking and writing about someone who's "nobody" to you?  

Not saying you shouldn't or don't have the right to.  Post away!  I'm just questioning why you want to.  The Kardashians are nobodies to me.  I don't even go in their thread, let alone post every day about them.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^I was asking myself the same. If I don't care about someone or don't know him I wouldn't go in their thread and post away.


----------



## scarlet555

There's all this buzz about this chick and I accidentally saw ex machina, eh.., she's doesnt have the looks and most important shes not charming.  she seems very lukewarm in every way and at best and am actually glad she has fans!  don't have to be a fan to post as far as I know and FYI.


----------



## Blueberry12

I've seen Testament of Youth 2 days ago , it was a good movie , but very sad.

It was beautifully filmed.


----------



## mollie12

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Let's not get crazy. Here's what Lainey actually said - still complimentary, but not near as effusive:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely face, bubbly and endearing in person does not equal "really really beautiful, just a real beauty." And having the room for a night does not equal "every man in the venue eyeballing her". Lol.
> 
> No shade intended, but I think this is one of the reasons why people are having such a strong negative reaction to her - someone says she's cute, it turns into she's the most beautiful woman ever. That kind of reaching (which truthfully isn't her fault, unless it's her PR team doing it; I think it's mostly overzealous fans with a touch of PR) coupled with her seeming entitled arrogance (and I have to admit, the more I read, the more it seems like that is what it is, which is her fault. That Lainey quote was from 2011 - it seems being told she's the next big thing for the last three years has gone to her head. I shudder to think what being an actual success or getting an Oscar nom would do) - all of that is off-putting to a lot of people.



You're missing a couple of other posts from Lainey where she does describe her as a beauty.  



> Then there was the mystery brunette. A really, really beautiful brunette. Who was being eyeballed by every man at the venue. My entire crew was into her, every crew was into her, Dylan and Matt declared that she was by the far the best looking woman at the entire convention, and I couldn&#8217;t disagree. Turns out the paps got a shot of them together on the patio. It&#8217;s only a profile picture but that&#8217;s her. It&#8217;s too bad you can&#8217;t see the full body. She had amazing legs. And I know some of you are like huffing and pfftt-ing that she&#8217;s not like some kind of airbrushed supermodel but there&#8217;s a difference between magazine beauty and real beauty, flesh and blood, right up in your face, and this girl, whoever she is, on aesthetics, she&#8217;s as first cut as they come. Accordingly to Us Weekly they ended up going home together. I left before they did, I wouldn&#8217;t know. But that night, she could have had her pick of anyone.



http://www.laineygossip.com/Alex-and-the-brunette(s)/20829

Now, is Lainey exaggerating for the sake of "good gossip"?  Sure, that's a possibility.  But people here didn't pull that quote out of their ***.

It's fine if you think her looks and acting are overrated.  I think the same of Tom Hardy and Scarlett Johannsen.  But I don't doubt other's sincerity in their appreciation and it doesn't really bother me that much to see them all over the media.

I agree with most everyone that journalists don't seem too thrilled by her frosty demeanor.  Right now it's an issue.  We'll see if it's still one in a couple months when her major promo starts ramping up.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

BagBerry13 said:


> Sorry but I have to partly disagree there. I get what you're saying but what you're saying is very much how it works in the US. PR is big there, image is everything and lots of things happen on the casting couch but that doesn't mean it's like this everywhere in the world. Most European actors are really about the craft. I know actors who really just wanna act. The fact that they, in your eyes, chase celebrity is for them a mean to meet the end of being able to choose their roles. You wouldn't believe how much work we had to put in to convince a German actor we worked with to get himself a publicist. The guy had so many bad experience with them, he was burned for life. Now he's on a NBC show in the US and it's kinda obligatory to get a publicist and he dreads it. But you know what, he's playing the game because he sees the horizon which eventually will be to choose his roles. So for those actors it's about getting well-known in order to be able to play what they want and not be an actor-for-hire. So I think this is the same for both Michael and Alicia who are both European actors.



You're right, I am talking about the US. Not to sound jingoistic, but if you want to be a "star" by Hollywood standards, then you have to be famous in the US (and you are considered a nobody until you are famous here, no matter how long your resume in your home country, that's just how it is). So I'll clarify: it's 100% impossible to be a "Hollywood star" and not be one who chases celebrity.

Even with that caveat, it seems to me both MF and AV want to be "Hollywood stars" rather than "European actors", which I think are two different things. For example, Liam Neeson is a Hollywood star who happens to be Irish, while Brendan Gleeson is an Irish actor who happens to have parts in HW movies sometimes. Or the Skarsgards - Alex is aiming for HW star, while his dad is more of a European actor who dabbles in HW (lol). And now that you point out the European difference, how foreign actors can achieve success with less of the crap of the HW system by staying in their country and maybe dipping their toe in HW waters as needed, that only points more towards someone from outside that system who comes in and deliberately tries to move to the top as being someone chasing celebrity. I mean, lbr, MF isn't doing Assassin's Creed "for the craft," right?


----------



## mollie12

I think Assassin's Creed is going to be a Jonah Hex-level disaster.  None of the Macbeth reviews convinced me Kurzel has a point of view or directorial vision.
I want to know what kind of deal Ubisoft offered him to do it, because money/fame is the only rational reason to agree to something that iffy.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> You're right, I am talking about the US. Not to sound jingoistic, but if you want to be a "star" by Hollywood standards, then you have to be famous in the US (and you are considered a nobody until you are famous here, no matter how long your resume in your home country, that's just how it is). So I'll clarify: it's 100% impossible to be a "Hollywood star" and not be one who chases celebrity.
> 
> Even with that caveat, it seems to me both MF and AV want to be "Hollywood stars" rather than "European actors", which I think are two different things. For example, Liam Neeson is a Hollywood star who happens to be Irish, while Brendan Gleeson is an Irish actor who happens to have parts in HW movies sometimes. Or the Skarsgards - Alex is aiming for HW star, while his dad is more of a European actor who dabbles in HW (lol). And now that you point out the European difference, how foreign actors can achieve success with less of the crap of the HW system by staying in their country and maybe dipping their toe in HW waters as needed, that only points more towards someone from outside that system who comes in and deliberately tries to move to the top as being someone chasing celebrity. I mean, lbr, MF isn't doing Assassin's Creed "for the craft," right?



I'm not that big of a fan of the Fassdong. He's just easy to find these days (hence the picture posting). I've seen exactly three of his films and I liked them but I won't watch AC because I'm neither into video games nor a big fan of adaptations which seems to be the only thing Hollywood is doing lately. I don't know him or his motivation for working in Hollywood but he's at least not dating one of the known famewhores certain other actors are dating. So I don't get why anyone gives those two such a hard time.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Allie28 said:


> Just a question. If she's so boring to you why write so many posts both here and in Fassy's thread about her?  You never posted before their relationship so SOMETHING about her must motivate you.  Otherwise why devote so much of your time thinking and writing about someone who's "nobody" to you?
> 
> Not saying you shouldn't or don't have the right to.  Post away!  I'm just questioning why you want to.  The Kardashians are nobodies to me.  I don't even go in their thread, let alone post every day about them.



LOLWUT. You know exactly who the Kardashians are, so they're not "nobodies," you just don't like them. I literally just discovered this chick about a week ago, whenever I signed up, so I don't know about devoting "so much time" to her. I come here every now and then when I'm on an MF kick, and came to check on Macbeth at Cannes after not checking for him for months. And almost every. single. post. was about this girl and not him, so I wanted to check her out. I realized I'd already seen several of her movies, but didn't find her that memorable - and I noticed literally everyone who said anything similar got shut down, some posts deleted even. So I signed up too, because that kind of "censorship" irks me. Then the same thing happened to me, lol. My very first post was deleted for no good reason, and you simply could not express even a mildly negative opinion on this girl (in the Michael Fassbender thread) without certain people going all shrill on you. 

Like I said, when it starts to feel like you're being forced to choke on a certain flavor Kool-Aid - especially when coupled with the frankly offensive reasoning that it must be "jealousy" because you're such a "delusional fan girl" and you're pissed someone else "has your man" - that's an annoying attempt at policing and shaming others, which only makes me want to post more. I'm betting this line of thought fuels quite a few, because no one likes to be called delusional, to have your opinions invalidated, your intellect reduced, to be called "trash" and made out to seem borderline evil or somehow less than because you dared to gossip on a gossip board, because you dared to post about someone you dislike (the implication being that those who don't post negatively about people they dislike are somehow inherently more righteous and noble. Which, ugh. This is a gossip forum, not a Buddhist monastery). All if that tends to bring out the fight or flight response in people. Some will leave, some will push back. It actually has little to do with AV or MF, and more to do with human psychology. Lol.


----------



## Morgane

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I knew her before Fassy as well. A little because of the Skarsgard's but I saw her in The Royal Affair and she was very good.
> 
> Just because she's suddenly popped up on a *MF* fan's radar, doesn't mean she hasn't been on the radar before that.



I saw A Royal Affair two yearso ago and I was impressed by her acting too. Like I said,I'm more interested in seeing her acting with Fassbender,than in other kind of activities..   People who think that she doesn't deserve anything or there's not meritocracy probably have not read any of her reviews in the past FOUR years,and I'm not even considerng her Swedish films and awards. When critics point out your good performance in a film  like Son of a Gun,you're good at your job,probably.  In my opinion she comes across better in video and I'll not attack her because she looks uncomfortable when people ask about her private life. Also,I think  her famous W mag interview has been overblown out of proportions. I don't think she said that she "deserves"   to be successful  and nominated gor an oscar.In my opinion  she was just honest about having some Oscar baity material,after filming for three years without any kind of promotion.If she thinks that she'll be more known.. well,that's not wrong. I'm not questioning what people think about her attitude,it's the pretense that she's coming out of nowhere that I find a bit hilarious. I'm pretty sure that IF she'll be nominated for The Danish Girl,someone will say that Weinstein has bought her nomination,like he bought the American  Hustle nomination for JLaw...  
This arguing over her career,her pretentious "IT girl " status,etc.. is  meaningless. It's very simple: time will tell if she'll be more than a critical darling,or after all these opportunities to be "more known",she's not destined for something bigger.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> LOLWUT. You know exactly who the Kardashians are, so they're not "nobodies," you just don't like them. I literally just discovered this chick about a week ago, whenever I signed up, so I don't know about devoting "so much time" to her. I come here every now and then when I'm on an MF kick, and came to check on Macbeth at Cannes after not checking for him for months. And almost every. single. post. was about this girl and not him, so I wanted to check her out. I realized I'd already seen several of her movies, but didn't find her that memorable - and I noticed literally everyone who said anything similar got shut down, some posts deleted even. So I signed up too, because that kind of "censorship" irks me. Then the same thing happened to me, lol. My very first post was deleted for no good reason, and you simply could not express even a mildly negative opinion on this girl (in the Michael Fassbender thread) without certain people going all shrill on you.
> 
> Like I said, when it starts to feel like you're being forced to choke on a certain flavor Kool-Aid - especially when coupled with the frankly offensive reasoning that it must be "jealousy" because you're such a "delusional fan girl" and you're pissed someone else "has your man" - that's an annoying attempt at policing and shaming others, which only makes me want to post more. I'm betting this line of thought fuels quite a few, because no one likes to be called delusional, to have your opinions invalidated, your intellect reduced, to be called "trash" and made out to seem borderline evil or somehow less than because you dared to gossip on a gossip board, because you dared to post about someone you dislike (the implication being that those who don't post negatively about people they dislike are somehow inherently more righteous and noble. Which, ugh. This is a gossip forum, not a Buddhist monastery). All if that tends to bring out the fight or flight response in people. Some will leave, some will push back. It actually has little to do with AV or MF, and more to do with human psychology. Lol.



So, you're saying even though you didn't know her until last week and don't care much about her you keep posting about her because someone pushed you too hard? That's also some kind of psychology. The kind where you get therapy for.
Who cares if someone calls your online moniker delusional or jealous. No one knows you here. If you are not these kind of things why getting so riled up about it?

And btw, the deletion of posts is done by moderators of this forum not by other users. So if you don't like this kind of "censorship" you should talk to the forum guys.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I think Assassin's Creed is going to be a Jonah Hex-level disaster.  None of the Macbeth reviews convinced me Kurzel has a point of view or directorial vision.
> I want to know what kind of deal Ubisoft offered him to do it, because money/fame is the only rational reason to agree to something that iffy.


Actually some reviews have convinced me that Kurzel is the right person for AC. Even who has not liked the whole operation has spent great words about Macbeth's visual elements. I think Kurzel was extremely  "limited" by his source material. I'm more concerned about the script.
Is Alicia still in talking for The Circle?


----------



## twiddlebird

Kyoko Karenina said:


> LOLWUT. You know exactly who the Kardashians are, so they're not "nobodies," you just don't like them. I literally just discovered this chick about a week ago, whenever I signed up, so I don't know about devoting "so much time" to her. I come here every now and then when I'm on an MF kick, and came to check on Macbeth at Cannes after not checking for him for months. And almost every. single. post. was about this girl and not him, so I wanted to check her out. I realized I'd already seen several of her movies, but didn't find her that memorable - and I noticed literally everyone who said anything similar got shut down, some posts deleted even. So I signed up too, because that kind of "censorship" irks me. Then the same thing happened to me, lol. My very first post was deleted for no good reason, and you simply could not express even a mildly negative opinion on this girl (in the Michael Fassbender thread) without certain people going all shrill on you.
> 
> Like I said, when it starts to feel like you're being forced to choke on a certain flavor Kool-Aid - especially when coupled with the frankly offensive reasoning that it must be "jealousy" because you're such a "delusional fan girl" and you're pissed someone else "has your man" - that's an annoying attempt at policing and shaming others, which only makes me want to post more. I'm betting this line of thought fuels quite a few, because no one likes to be called delusional, to have your opinions invalidated, your intellect reduced, to be called "trash" and made out to seem borderline evil or somehow less than because you dared to gossip on a gossip board, because you dared to post about someone you dislike (the implication being that those who don't post negatively about people they dislike are somehow inherently more righteous and noble. Which, ugh. This is a gossip forum, not a Buddhist monastery). All if that tends to bring out the fight or flight response in people. Some will leave, some will push back. It actually has little to do with AV or MF, and more to do with human psychology. Lol.



Agree. I'm also tired of the "well, you're not sophisticated or European if you don't know who she is" for the last FOUR years (OMG that's FOREVER!) of her work, or God forbid you aren't also familiar with her Swedish acting. Why should I be? She was often a supporting actress, in very small movies. So what if critics may have said she did a good job. She's an actress, and there are a lot of good actresses in the world. She's just another one.

I'm also not going to be overly generous if she can't be comfortable with a journalist asking her questions about her boyfriend, or swatting them away with more grace. It might be personal, but it's not like they're asking her about her menstrual cycles. She's an actress. If she's halfway good, she can handle the improv without coming across as a pretentious Ice Queen. So far she hasn't proved she's that good of an actress.

Her W interview is a prime example of her arrogance, and all of her other interviews have only compounded that. Nothing has been blown out of proportion. It's only further evidence of her sense of entitlement. I do agree that all will ultimately come out in the wash.


----------



## twiddlebird

mollie12 said:


> I think Assassin's Creed is going to be a Jonah Hex-level disaster.  None of the Macbeth reviews convinced me Kurzel has a point of view or directorial vision.
> I want to know what kind of deal Ubisoft offered him to do it, because money/fame is the only rational reason to agree to something that iffy.



Totally agree. I think the only thing that can save this movie is a really wonderful script. Kurzel might be good, but if the script isn't good, I don't think it could be saved even with good direction. I also think MF chose this because he's hoping for big celebrity and the consequent big payout.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

BagBerry13 said:


> So, you're saying even though you didn't know her until last week and don't care much about her you keep posting about her because someone pushed you too hard? That's also some kind of psychology. The kind where you get therapy for.
> Who cares if someone calls your online moniker delusional or jealous. No one knows you here. If you are not these kind of things why getting so riled up about it?
> 
> And btw, the deletion of posts is done by moderators of this forum not by other users. So if you don't like this kind of "censorship" you should talk to the forum guys.



I'm guessing English is not your first language, or you are very young. Or both. That's ok.

What I am saying: I learned about her and posted, mainly to one specific poster, and that post was deleted at a time when several people complained about that very thing and that very poster, which irked me. Censorship always irks me, and instead of backing down as is intended, I always make sure I voice my opinion. That is "pushing back."  I am just that kind of person, in all areas of life. It's annoying to people, I'm sure. Some posts have been actual curiosity, learning about her. Some posts have been about other people entirely. Some posts have been to engage conversation. Most posts are responses, many pushing against the seeming mob mentality that springs up so quickly here, as is happening right now. That is not cause for therapy, that is the internet. Sorry, try again.

I don't want to turn this into a debate about semantics - like, I don't really care if someone calls me delusional to the point of needing therapy (what even, lol). I do care when people use tactics like that, that kind of policing and shaming, telling people they need therapy because they post rather intelligent and thoughtful posts on an Internet forum that happen to disagree with the prevailing opinion, all to get people to fall into some kind of line. I wonder what that says about the people who feel the need to respond, to keep pushing their agenda when I've already said how and why I disagree, or what it says about the people who can't have anyone say anything bad about their favorite... that they need to be institutionalized? Lol.

It's weird too, because this seems to happen a lot in the MF thread compared to others. I was a little bit shocked at some of the other threads and how no one really feels the need to attack (however subtly) people who disagree.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Just a question.* If she's so boring to you why write so many posts both here and in Fassy's thread about her?  You never posted before their relationship so SOMETHING about her must motivate you.  *Otherwise why devote so much of your time thinking and writing about someone who's "nobody" to you?
> 
> Not saying you shouldn't or don't have the right to.  Post away!  I'm just questioning why you want to.  The Kardashians are nobodies to me.  I don't even go in their thread, let alone post every day about them.


Evidently someone enjoys writing long essays  in honour of nobodies and actors who have lost their sparkle. I will never waste my time for people I don't care about about.



mollie12 said:


> It's fine if you think her looks and acting are overrated.  I think the same of Tom Hardy and Scarlett Johannsen.  *But I don't doubt other's sincerity in their appreciation and it doesn't really bother me that much to see them all over the media.*
> 
> I agree with most everyone that journalists don't seem too thrilled by her frosty demeanor.  Right now it's an issue.  We'll see if it's still one in a couple months when her major promo starts ramping up.


This.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> You're missing a couple of other posts from Lainey where she does describe her as a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alex-and-the-brunette(s)/20829
> 
> Now, is Lainey exaggerating for the sake of "good gossip"?  Sure, that's a possibility.  But people here didn't pull that quote out of their ***.
> 
> It's fine if you think her looks and acting are overrated.  I think the same of Tom Hardy and Scarlett Johannsen.  But I don't doubt other's sincerity in their appreciation and it doesn't really bother me that much to see them all over the media.
> 
> I agree with most everyone that journalists don't seem too thrilled by her frosty demeanor.  Right now it's an issue.  We'll see if it's still one in a couple months when her major promo starts ramping up.



Ah, my bad. She doesn't name her, so I think that's why I didn't find it (because I checked). What's the other post that I missed, since she's not named? And I wonder why Lainey doesn't go on about her like that anymore. None of her recent articles mentioning AV are anywhere near that gushing. Maybe Lainey's just a better writer now (because effusive is never good writing, IMO, even if she was talking about Adriana Lima, who actually is the most beautiful woman in the world. Lol).


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Morgane said:


> Evidently someone enjoys writing long essays  in honour of nobodies and actors who have lost their sparkle. I will never waste my time for people I don't care about about.



Yup. The intersection of media/communications, the internet and celebrity really interests me, so it's not a waste of my time. But you go ahead with your none too subtle low-key shade! I'm in sunny So Cal, so it shade doesn't bother me.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I'm guessing English is not your first language, or you are very young. Or both. That's ok.
> 
> What I am saying: I learned about her and posted, mainly to one specific poster, and that post was deleted at a time when several people complained about that very thing and that very poster, which irked me. Censorship always irks me, and instead of backing down as is intended, I always make sure I voice my opinion. That is "pushing back."  I am just that kind of person, in all areas of life. It's annoying to people, I'm sure. Some posts have been actual curiosity, learning about her. Some posts have been about other people entirely. Some posts have been to engage conversation. Most posts are responses, many pushing against the seeming mob mentality that springs up so quickly here, as is happening right now. That is not cause for therapy, that is the internet. Sorry, try again.
> 
> I don't want to turn this into a debate about semantics - like, I don't really care if someone calls me delusional to the point of needing therapy (what even, lol). I do care when people use tactics like that, that kind of policing and shaming, telling people they need therapy because they post rather intelligent and thoughtful posts on an Internet forum that happen to disagree with the prevailing opinion, all to get people to fall into some kind of line. I wonder what that says about the people who feel the need to respond, to keep pushing their agenda when I've already said how and why I disagree, or what it says about the people who can't have anyone say anything bad about their favorite... that they need to be institutionalized? Lol.
> 
> It's weird too, because this seems to happen a lot in the MF thread compared to others. I was a little bit shocked at some of the other threads and how no one really feels the need to attack (however subtly) people who disagree.



Condescending ... nice! You're making all the right impressions. Just like Alicia in her interviews. I can assure you I'm not young and I'm actually studying English so my British profs never had problems understanding me. But you're clearly not understanding me. I'm not talking about the one time you were talking to one specific poster in the Fassdong thread. I'm talking about the many posts you're doing here, in an actress' thread you hardly care about. This is not mob mentality. There are just more people in here who disagree with you than agree. And after being told to stick to this thread, people from the Fassdong thread still come over and continue bashing. What does _that_ say about them?

I get it. You're rebel, a defender of free speech ... blah, blah, blah ... If you stick around in this forum you clearly need to get a sense of humour otherwise you'll be ending up fighting a lot of windmills.


----------



## twiddlebird

BagBerry13 said:


> So, you're saying even though you didn't know her until last week and don't care much about her you keep posting about her because someone pushed you too hard? That's also some kind of psychology. The kind where you get therapy for.
> Who cares if someone calls your online moniker delusional or jealous. No one knows you here. If you are not these kind of things why getting so riled up about it?
> 
> And btw, the deletion of posts is done by moderators of this forum not by other users. So if you don't like this kind of "censorship" you should talk to the forum guys.



I've seen posts deleted by the moderator that were far less condescending than this one. This looks like a potential violation of TOS.

BTW: isn't accusing someone of condescension a little hypocritical of you? You were the first one with this post.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Evidently someone enjoys writing long essays  in honour of nobodies and actors who have lost their sparkle. I will never waste my time for people I don't care about about.
> 
> 
> Lol, I know, I don't understand it either. If certain people are nobodies why spend your time checking their forums and writing extensively about them? It's a shame but the anti Alicia voices appear to be migrating to Alicias page from Michael's and writing much the same stuff they wrote there. It's like they can't just leave her alone. Nobody is asking them to like her but they don't have to keep repeating their low opinion of her either. As for Michael, the guy's just getting on with his life. He's got a girlfriend who clearly falls short of some people's standards. Does that mean he's changed? No why should it, why so much analysis of his motivation....he's a man the same as other men. Other posters have previously explained he is a European actor who is in it for the craft. He does HW films too but the bulk of his output is in indie films because that's where the creativity is greatest. HW films are good for a big payout which allows him to fund smaller projects. The fact that AC is being produced by him and his company DMC must be a major incentive for him. If he is going to be in a franchise it will be one he has some control over unlike the XMen films. And from what I've read of his plans for it, it is the concept of shared dna that he finds intriguing and worth exploring in a film.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Condescending ... nice! You're making all the right impressions. Just like Alicia in her interviews. I can assure you I'm not young and I'm actually studying English so my British profs never had problems understanding me. But you're clearly not understanding me. I'm not talking about the one time you were talking to one specific poster in the Fassdong thread. I'm talking about the many posts you're doing here, in an actress' thread you hardly care about. This is not mob mentality. There are just more people in here who disagree with you than agree. And after being told to stick to this thread, people from the Fassdong thread still come over and continue bashing. What does _that_ say about them?
> 
> I get it. You're rebel, a defender of free speech ... blah, blah, blah ... If you stick around in this forum you clearly need to get a sense of humour otherwise you'll be ending up fighting a lot of windmills.



Well said, both in content and in your use of English . As proficient in English as Alicia herself


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> Totally agree. I think the only thing that can save this movie is really wonderful script. Kurzel might be good, but if the script isn't good, I don't think it could be saved even with good direction. I also think MF chose this because he's hoping for big celebrity and the consequent big payout.



Agree about the script,but without his big payouts (X-Men,Prometheus,AC) he can't finance and film his low-budget films.



twiddlebird said:


> Agree. I'm also tired of the "well, you're not sophisticated or European if you don't know who she is" for the last FOUR years (OMG that's FOREVER!) of her work, or God forbid you aren't also familiar with her Swedish acting. Why should I be? She was often a supporting actress, in very small movies. So what if critics may have said she did a good job. She's an actress, and there are a lot of good actresses in the world. She's just another one.


Sorry,but are people obliging you to like her?Are people obliging you to be "familiar" with her Swedish films?No. Is someone saying here that she's the new Meryl Streep? No. It's a matter of fact that she has collected some critically acclaimed performences in the last years and that the  industry has  noticed her.That's the reason why she has not come out of nowhere. I wasn't even surprised to see her cast in TLBO. YOU think she's nothing special. Other think she's very good. Is that really a problem for you? I like actors that others dislike,I dislike actors that others like.I don't always like actors that I generally  like. She has some very good opportunities in the next  years,time will tell if she's destined for something bigger. I don't see any problem, honestly. 



Kyoko Karenina said:


> I'm guessing English is not your first language, or you are very young. Or both. That's ok.
> 
> What I am saying: I learned about her and posted, mainly to one specific poster, and that post was deleted at a time when several people complained about that very thing and that very poster, which irked me. Censorship always irks me, and instead of backing down as is intended, I always make sure I voice my opinion.


The only posts  that I've seen being deleted here are posts containing libelous language and posts written specifically about other users. There're things called rules... 
I don't like (the real) censorship too. 


> I'm in sunny So Cal, so it shade doesn't bother me.


Good for you!!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

BagBerry13 said:


> Condescending ... nice! You're making all the right impressions. Just like Alicia in her interviews. I can assure you I'm not young and I'm actually studying English so my British profs never had problems understanding me. But you're clearly not understanding me. I'm not talking about the one time you were talking to one specific poster in the Fassdong thread. I'm talking about the many posts you're doing here, in an actress' thread you hardly care about. This is not mob mentality. There are just more people in here who disagree with you than agree. And after being told to stick to this thread, people from the Fassdong thread still come over and continue bashing. What does _that_ say about them?
> 
> I get it. You're rebel, a defender of free speech ... blah, blah, blah ... If you stick around in this forum you clearly need to get a sense of humour otherwise you'll be ending up fighting a lot of windmills.



Then I guess it's a good thing I'm not trying to be a little more known to the American movie-going public, and have already been to the Oscars!

As for being condescending: throwing stones, glass houses, etc. Although I wasn't actually condescending, I thought you just didn't fully grasp what I was saying because I can tell English is not your first language. And apparently I wasn't wrong, so...

As far as needing a sense of humor, were you joking about the therapy comment then? Because it didn't read that way, and regardless is a perfect example of what I was talking about, as those are the kinds of little comments people make to disparage and discourage people from saying things they don't like. But okay.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Yup. The intersection of media/communications, the internet and celebrity really interests me, so it's not a waste of my time. But you go ahead with your none too subtle low-key shade! I'm in sunny So Cal, so it shade doesn't bother me.


Yeah, I think by now everyone on this board has got your drift. You find Alicia over hyped and underwhelming and see no problem in the character assassinations of her. There's no need to keep repeating it, are there no other boards where you can explore your interest in the  intersection of media/communications, the internet and celebrity? I must admit that as a European I find your perspective overly cynical;  the discussion here concerns two European actors rather than American and  you are viewing them from an American vantage point without seemingly fully appreciating the differencees in European and American culture and values.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'll throw in an Antipodean view for good measure..lol.

Alicia is known here. She's been building solid performances in smaller (and a few larger) European films for a few years.

The measure of success and recognition is not only by American standards nor by how many blockbusters an actor or actress has to their credit.

Her relationship with Fassy nor her interviews warrant the level of nuclear fission on this thread IMO.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Morgane said:


> The only posts  that I've seen being deleted here are posts containing libelous language and posts specifically about other users. There're things called rules...
> I don't like (the real) censorship too.



Well, I've seen one post other than mine that was deleted that didn't break the rules. I know because I read the rules before I posted, after I saw that deleted comment. In fact, a copy of the rules was my very second post. So I'm quite familiar with the rules, thanks. And there is no rule about libelous language (that phrase is never specifically used, probably because this is a gossip forum so it would be hard to prove libel), and the only rule pertaining to other posters is "don't be mean". Clearly, "meanness" subjective. But again, okay.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, I think by now everyone on this board has got your drift. You find Alicia over hyped and underwhelming and see no problem in the character assassinations of her. There's no need to keep repeating it, are there no other boards where you can explore your interest in the  intersection of media/communications, the internet and celebrity? I must admit that as a European I find your perspective overly cynical;  the discussion here concerns two European actors rather than American and  you are viewing them from an American vantage point without seemingly fully appreciating the differencees in European and American culture and values.



Lol. You asking me specifically to comment on this very thing is what kickstarted the flurry of comments today. I find that hilarious. 

Oh, and you're European, are you? Okay. 

And no, I am not fully appreciating the difference in European and American cultures, because mostly what I end up talking about pertains to Hollywood, or showbiz, which is its own culture entirely. Kind of like the Vatican, lol.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Kyoko Karenina said:


> How do you know what are downright lies though? She is a nobody, to me she was a nobody until a week ago, weeks even after I saw Ex Machina. Unless you know for a fact everything is all lies and can prove it as fact to everyone ever, it remains other people's opinion, speculation and gossip, which is what this board and others are for - and this is gossip that's been said about many well before this chick! Once again, AV is not as special a snowflake as you want her to be.
> 
> I both side-eye and feel sorry for you that you think a woman's only motivation to "hate" (which is so OTT - maybe I could take you seriously with less hyperbole) can be "jealousy" or "a man," that women aren't allowed to or capable of having complex motivations and thoughts and opinions arising from complex needs and desires - or, in this case not so complex.
> 
> To me, it's simple: she is boring and not as compelling as made out to be, and certain things as presented I personally find questionable. I don't "hate" her and even said she was perfectly cast in Ex Machina (while admitting I found the voiceless Kyoko more compelling, which is part of my problem with AV). But when people react to any negative opinion with insulting and OTT hyperbole that makes it feel like one is trying to force AV Unicorn Sparkle-flavored Kool Aid down any naysayer's throat... honestly, that is the kind of thing that leads to "hate." But jealousy will never be part of it. In fact, I rarely hate people I'm jealous of, but tend to nearly worship them - kind of like what you're doing here, lol. But everyone's different. Women aren't a monolith with only one way of being.



Great post! And I'm totally stealing "Unicorn Sparkle-flavored Kool-aid"


----------



## scarlet555

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I'm guessing English is not your first language, or you are very young. Or both. That's ok.
> 
> What I am saying: I learned about her and posted, mainly to one specific poster, and that post was deleted at a time when several people complained about that very thing and that very poster, which irked me. Censorship always irks me, and instead of backing down as is intended, I always make sure I voice my opinion. That is "pushing back."  I am just that kind of person, in all areas of life. It's annoying to people, I'm sure. Some posts have been actual curiosity, learning about her. Some posts have been about other people entirely. Some posts have been to engage conversation. Most posts are responses, many pushing against the seeming mob mentality that springs up so quickly here, as is happening right now. That is not cause for therapy, that is the internet. Sorry, try again.
> 
> I don't want to turn this into a debate about semantics - like, I don't really care if someone calls me delusional to the point of needing therapy (what even, lol). I do care when people use tactics like that, that kind of policing and shaming, telling people they need therapy because they post rather intelligent and thoughtful posts on an Internet forum that happen to disagree with the prevailing opinion, all to get people to fall into some kind of line. I wonder what that says about the people who feel the need to respond, to keep pushing their agenda when I've already said how and why I disagree, or what it says about the people who can't have anyone say anything bad about their favorite... that they need to be institutionalized? Lol.
> 
> It's weird too, because this seems to happen a lot in the MF thread compared to others. I was a little bit shocked at some of the other threads and how no one really feels the need to attack (however subtly) people who disagree.




To some posters you need therapy if you don't agree with them...  They attack you personally as well... Sad, right?


----------



## BadAzzBish

BagBerry13 said:


> So, you're saying even though you didn't know her until last week and don't care much about her you keep posting about her because someone pushed you too hard? That's also some kind of psychology. The kind where you get therapy for.
> Who cares if someone calls your online moniker delusional or jealous. No one knows you here. If you are not these kind of things why getting so riled up about it?
> 
> And btw, the deletion of posts is done by moderators of this forum not by other users. So if you don't like this kind of "censorship" you should talk to the forum guys.



Exactly PF users are not the censor police nor are they the morality police. This is not a fan site but a celebrity discussion board where ALL opinions have a right to be expressed regardless of your agreement with them.


----------



## BadAzzBish

scarlet555 said:


> To some posters you need therapy if you don't agree with them...  They attack you personally as well... Sad, right?



^THIS! I think it's because they don't have a logical retort and/or incapable of having a respectful discussion with others of differing opinions /viewpoints.


----------



## SusanBeach

I wonder when Alicia goes to NY, maybe she already are there but friday she was seen in London.

Looking forward to the premiere and interviews (I hope) with Kit Harington. I have seen Kit only in the GOH so for me it´s interesting see him in a whole new role.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Lol. You asking me specifically to comment on this very thing is what kickstarted the flurry of comments today. I find that hilarious.
> 
> Oh, and you're European, are you? Okay.
> 
> And no, I am not fully appreciating the difference in European and American cultures, because mostly what I end up talking about pertains to Hollywood, or showbiz, which is its own culture entirely. Kind of like the Vatican, lol.



Yes I am European, from London UK. I'm not sure what gave you the impression that I initially asked you to specifically comment which led to the flurry of comments...?? Initially I replied to a post by SusanBeach in which she queried why there was so much negativity towards Alicia, there was no request to you to comment. Nevertheless you chose to and disagreed with my comments, as is your right, but certainly not at my invitation.... Your main objection was my view that the bulk of hateful and negative comments about Alicia were motivated by jealousy as they are almost exclusively made by Michael's fans and only since she became his girlfriend. I queried what was their motivation if not jealousy. You didn't offer an alternative but since then have been at odds with several other posters on this forum along with a couple of other anti Alicia posters who have migrated here from Michael's board, such is the drive to criticisize her as widely as possible.

I don't dispute that Hollwood has its own culture but both Michael and Alicia are European and only occassionly dip their toes in Hollywood's water. Most of the time they steer clear of it and live thousands of miles away in London.. They don't live "celebrity" lifestyles and remain private.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Lol. You asking me specifically to comment on this very thing is what kickstarted the flurry of comments today. I find that hilarious.
> 
> Oh, and you're European, are you? Okay.
> 
> And no, I am not fully appreciating the difference in European and American cultures, because mostly what I end up talking about pertains to Hollywood, or showbiz, which is its own culture entirely. Kind of like the Vatican, lol.





SusanBeach said:


> I wonder when Alicia goes to NY, maybe she already are there but friday she was seen in London.
> 
> Looking forward to the premiere and interviews (I hope) with Kit Harington. I have seen Kit only in the GOH so for me it´s interesting see him in a whole new role.



Alicia was in London yesterday but she is confirmed to attend her premiere on Tuesday and she is the lead role.

I saw Testament of Youth when it opened in London in January and she gives a great performance. The film is mainly about her character, Vera Brittain, who was a leading British pacifist and writer. Kit's role is supporting and I believe he is confirmed to attend to. The fact that Alicia, a Swedish actress, won this very British role speaks volumes for her ability and talent, although there's no way you can tell she's not English listening to her - she sounds 100%  authentic!


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Then I guess it's a good thing I'm not trying to be a little more known to the American movie-going public, and have already been to the Oscars!
> 
> As for being condescending: throwing stones, glass houses, etc. Although I wasn't actually condescending, I thought you just didn't fully grasp what I was saying because I can tell English is not your first language. And apparently I wasn't wrong, so...
> 
> As far as needing a sense of humor, were you joking about the therapy comment then? Because it didn't read that way, and regardless is a perfect example of what I was talking about, as those are the kinds of little comments people make to disparage and discourage people from saying things they don't like. But okay.



Now you can add boasting to the list. If you think I get jealous of your Oscar visit you're wrong. Sitting in a room for three hours without alcohol watching people getting awards who don't deserve it, is not my kind of evening entertainment.

Are you kidding me? It is stated on the left where users are from so your question about my English was rhetoric and therefore had a different meaning than clarifying my origin. I can't remember having been condescending apart from apparently that last post you took very literally, and personal. Again, if you aren't these things why getting your panties in a twist? But I see that's your kind of thing, twisting words and meanings, so I'm gonna refrain from any further response in order to not disturb your freedom of speech (and yes, that was condescending because it's getting ridiculous).



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'll throw in an Antipodean view for good measure..lol.
> 
> Alicia is known here. She's been building solid performances in smaller (and a few larger) European films for a few years.
> 
> The measure of success and recognition is not only by American standards nor by how many blockbusters an actor or actress has to their credit.
> 
> Her relationship with Fassy nor her interviews warrant the level of nuclear fission on this thread IMO.


----------



## Swanky

The bickering and arguments need to go to PM. If they continue after this post they'll be deleted and reminders will be issued. 
Member MUST be respectful always here. You don't have to agree, but you can't derail threads with arguing. 
Talk about the celebs, not the members and stay on topic please.  If someone is offensive, ignore them and report the post. 
:back2topic:


----------



## Hackensack

I can recommend the movie _Son of a Gun_, starring Ewan McGregor and Brendan Thwaites.  Alicia is very good, though her role isn't large, and she is in the "girlfriend of the mob boss" role.  The film is basically a heist film that tests the concept of honor among thieves, and is well worth watching.  I found it on amazon VOD.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia was in London yesterday but she is confirmed to attend her premiere on Tuesday and she is the lead role.
> 
> I saw Testament of Youth when it opened in London in January and she gives a great performance. The film is mainly about her character, Vera Brittain, who was a leading British pacifist and writer. Kit's role is supporting and I believe he is confirmed to attend to. The fact that Alicia, a Swedish actress, won this very British role speaks volumes for her ability and talent, although there's no way you can tell she's not English listening to her - she sounds 100%  authentic!



Great. As English is not my first language I wondered how good her accent was. 

She also speaks a bit german in ToY. 
But of course her character is not native german speaker in the movie , so her accent doesn't need to be perfect.

It would still be interesting to know how her german is as she seems to be good at learning accents and languages.

Bagberry12?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Great. As English is not my first language I wondered how good her accent was.
> 
> She also speaks a bit german in ToY.
> But of course her character is not native german speaker in the movie , so her accent doesn't need to be perfect.
> 
> It would still be interesting to know how her german is as she seems to be good at learning accents and languages.
> 
> Bagberry12?



Tbh she speaks very little German in TOY, just one scene if I remember correctly, and it's spoken as an English person who is not fluent. But with her linguistic ability I'm sure she could speak German very well! Both in TOY and in real life she sounds authentically English - if I didn't know she was Swedish I would think she was English.


----------



## mollie12

I don't think her English accent in Testament of Youth is _perfect_.  She definitely drops a few Swedish vowels here and there.  But it's not distracting either.  And judging by interviews, she's continued to improve.


----------



## BagBerry13

I've never heard her speak German. Only with a German accent in _The Fifth Estate_ and that was rather subtle. As long as her German is as good as Alexander Skarsgård's (when he's not playing a Nazi in True Blood) she'll be fine.
For example, in this video in the beginning he sounds good as long as he doesn't have to pronounce the 'ch'. Curiously, Swedes got problems with that which I find funny given their "noises" in their language and yet other similar pronunciation.


----------



## SusanBeach

I can´t really comment on German because I have never learned that I asked my husband who learned German in school many years ago and he tried to explain to me the difference Swedish/German.
It´s the same language family: German, Swedish, English: but not so much in commom, for me it´s hard with the word order.

You are right BagBerry, in swedish we have a lot of consonant combination that are VERY hard to learn: tj ,stj ,skj, sj ....... this is a few example that can drive you nuts 
I know because I meet a lot of children from other countries and they think this is so difficult.


----------



## BagBerry13

SusanBeach said:


> I can´t really comment on German because I have never learned that I asked my husband who learned German in school many years ago and he tried to explain to me the difference Swedish/German.
> It´s the *same language family*: German, Swedish, English: but not so much in commom, for me it´s hard with *the word order*.
> 
> You are right BagBerry, in swedish we have a *lot of consonant combination* that are VERY hard to learn: tj ,stj ,skj, sj ....... this is a few example that can drive you nuts
> I know because I meet a lot of children from other countries and they think this is so difficult.



Yeah, almost all Scandinavian languages are Germanic as well as German and Dutch. Therefore people from these countries have it easier to understand certain aspects of the language. We, for example, have it easier to understand Afrikaans because it originates from Dutch.

But the word order is similar from what I have seen, isn't it? It's not as static as in English or French, right? In German and Swedish you can build the sentence as you like as long as it still makes sense. Recently I've read a funny post on tumblr about how you can't interrupt a German because you don't know enough about what they wanna say until you know the verb. I found that funny because it's so true.

I call them the "spit noises" because that's how it sounds to me. Another mean thing with Swedish is that certain letter combinations get pronounced differently such as 'sk'. Sometimes it's like 'sch' then 'sk' and then it's something else and you never know which one it is until you know the language pretty well.
Rumour has it they wanna offer a Swedish course here at the university next year. If it happens I'm gonna take it because it'll be fun. And it's what we call a "minority language" and this gives you advantages on the job market (at least with what I wanna do).


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> And no, I am not fully appreciating the difference in European and American cultures, because mostly what I end up talking about pertains to Hollywood, or showbiz, which is its own culture entirely. Kind of like the Vatican, lol.


It doesn't seem to me that the Vatican City State has a different culture... 


Kyoko Karenina said:


> Well, I've seen one post other than mine that was deleted that didn't break the rules. I know because I read the rules before I posted, after I saw that deleted comment. In fact, a copy of the rules was my very second post. So I'm quite familiar with the rules, thanks. And there is no rule about libelous language (that phrase is never specifically used, probably because this is a gossip forum so it would be hard to prove libel), and the only rule pertaining to other posters is "don't be mean". Clearly, "meanness" subjective. But again, okay.


"Don't be mean"... Right. Well,I'd say this is a good rule.
I've seen only three posts being deleted here. All these posts were deleted during the same day. The first post was mean (and libelous).That person was mean again and her post was deleted again. "Meanness" is not always subjective... The account was deactivated too. I've never seen people censored just for a negative opinion.There're other regular posters who don't like her. It's not a problem at all.


----------



## Morgane

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/31/m...rtrayed-denmarks-queen-is-screen-royalty.html


> No one does tragedy like Alicia Vikander,&#8221; Mr. Kent added. &#8220;No one does pain and struggle like she does. It&#8217;s partly her eyes, which are these big, doelike wells of emotion and sadness. You feel that she&#8217;s got all this thought process going on behind them.&#8221;


This tweet made me laugh,I've found it again: 
https://twitter.com/josekicksass/status/603357933532016640?s=09


> Mark my words: Alicia Vikander will become the best new screen cryer. Her tears are like beautiful pearl-shaped heartbreak #TestamentofYouth


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I don't think her English accent in Testament of Youth is _perfect_.  She definitely drops a few Swedish vowels here and there.  But it's not distracting either.  And judging by interviews, she's continued to improve.



Maybe not perfect, but how many people speak perfect English anyway, including English people, lol. There's a massive variety of accents in the British Isles coupled with people who just don't enunciate very well. But her accent is entirely authentic and I maintain that most English people would categorize her as English hearing her speak.


----------



## pearlyqueen

For those wondering - Alicia arrived in New York yesterday.


----------



## pennylane93

SusanBeach said:


> I wonder when Alicia goes to NY, maybe she already are there but friday she was seen in London.
> 
> Looking forward to the premiere and interviews (I hope) with Kit Harington. I have seen Kit only in the GOH so for me it´s interesting see him in a whole new role.


This might be an unpopular opinion but he does nothing to me  in this movie. I'm leaning more toward taron egerton


----------



## SusanBeach

pennylane93 said:


> This might be an unpopular opinion but he does nothing to me  in this movie. I'm leaning more toward taron egerton



Oh, I haven´t seen the film, next thing on my "do-list"


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> This might be an unpopular opinion but he does nothing to me  in this movie. I'm leaning more toward taron egerton



I wasn't overly impressed by Kit either. It was a supporting role but he didn't make the character come alive for me and Alicia acted him off the screen. I'm not sure he has sufficient screen presence for films, well not based on this anyway. I liked Taron though.


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> I wasn't overly impressed by Kit either. It was a supporting role but he didn't make the character come alive for me and Alicia acted him off the screen. I'm not sure he has sufficient screen presence for films, well not based on this anyway. I liked Taron though.


Yep.  Well, all of the male characters play second fiddle to alicia and she's the one who carries the movie.  At least taron has good chemistry with her, kit just seems so wooden to me


----------



## Singra

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe not perfect, but how many people speak perfect English anyway, including English people, lol. There's a massive variety of accents in the British Isles coupled with people who just don't enunciate very well. *But her accent is entirely authentic and I maintain that most English people would categorize her as English hearing her speak.*



Do you think so? To me she is unmistakably not a native English speaker. The thing that's off about her accent mark her as coming from a Scandinavian or neighbouring European country. It's not really the kind of difference or irregularities you'd hear across  English/American regional accents or dialects.  

Although I'd rate her and most other Scandinavian actors' English as excellent I've never heard a Scandinavian/German/Dutch actor (other than Joel Kinnamen and Famke Jansen) able to mimic a good English or American accent to the degree that I'd believe them as a native speaker. 

Famke Jansen's accent is remarkable. I was surprised to find out she was Dutch but supposedly Dutch is the easiest language to learn if you're a native English speaker and visa versa... so perhaps it's not too surprising.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Vanity Fair Italia covered amfaR and Alicia (and Michael) are mentioned in it; came across a photo of article and translation of the relevant part on twitter.

https://twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/605754031043178498?s=02


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> Do you think so? To me she is unmistakably not a native English speaker. The thing that's off about her accent mark her as coming from a Scandinavian or neighbouring European country. It's not really the kind of difference or irregularities you'd hear across  English/American regional accents or dialects.
> 
> Although I'd rate her and most other Scandinavian actors' English as excellent *I've never heard a Scandinavian/German/Dutch actor *(other than Joel Kinnamen and Famke Jansen) *able to mimic a good English or American accent to the degree that I'd believe them as a native speaker.*
> 
> Famke Jansen's accent is remarkable. I was surprised to find out she was Dutch but supposedly Dutch is the easiest language to learn if you're a native English speaker and visa versa... so perhaps it's not too surprising.



Diane Kruger?!?!


----------



## SusanBeach

Singra said:


> Do you think so? To me she is unmistakably not a native English speaker. The thing that's off about her accent mark her as coming from a Scandinavian or neighbouring European country. It's not really the kind of difference or irregularities you'd hear across  English/American regional accents or dialects.
> 
> Although I'd rate her and most other Scandinavian actors' English as excellent I've never heard a Scandinavian/German/Dutch actor (other than *Joel Kinnamen* and Famke Jansen) able to mimic a good English or American accent to the degree that I'd believe them as a native speaker.
> 
> Famke Jansen's accent is remarkable. I was surprised to find out she was Dutch but supposedly Dutch is the easiest language to learn if you're a native English speaker and visa versa... so perhaps it's not too surprising.



Sorry, I don´t know who Famke Jansen is but Joel Kinnamans great English comes from his american father. Joel have double citizenship: Sweden+US


----------



## BagBerry13

SusanBeach said:


> Sorry, I don´t know who Famke Jansen is but Joel Kinnamans great English comes from his american father. Joel have double citizenship: Sweden+US



Famke Janssen is the woman from the X-Men movies and Hemlock Grove (with Bill Skarsgård).


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> I wasn't overly impressed by Kit either. It was a supporting role but he didn't make the character come alive for me and Alicia acted him off the screen. I'm not sure he has sufficient screen presence for films, well not based on this anyway. I liked Taron though.



I like Taron too. Kingsmen was great.


----------



## pennylane93

Lol what is that pattern 
She looks so pretty though


----------



## pennylane93

Love the makeup


----------



## pearlyqueen

I like this dress too - suits her. Hope the American critics like her performance in TOY. Lovely that Michael was there with her last night, maybe she'll go back to Montreal with him when she's finished promoting the film, I read she's on Seth Meyers talk show today.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3018297
View attachment 3018298


View attachment 3018299
View attachment 3018300


View attachment 3018301
View attachment 3018302


View attachment 3018303
View attachment 3018304


View attachment 3018306

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3018307


View attachment 3018308


View attachment 3018309


View attachment 3018310


View attachment 3018313
View attachment 3018314


View attachment 3018315


View attachment 3018316


View attachment 3018319


View attachment 3018320


----------



## Singra

BagBerry13 said:


> Diane Kruger?!?!



So these things are very subjective and really it's nitpicking to point out problems because Diane Kruger's English is fantastic and her accent is almost perfect but you can pick up that she's not a native english speaker (IMO). It's the way she over enunciates certain words, she'll also drag out certain sounds and there's a kind of background interference to her accent that I find strange but I'm sure in a few years it won't be noticeable. Famke Jansen also has certain oddities in her accent but it's not distracting because her overall pronunciation is more relaxed... it's when you try to pronounce each word too carefully or clearly that it's more noticeable.... this is the problem that I think Vikander has. 

I watched three episodes of American version of The Bridge and I couldn't buy her as an American which is especially jarring when the character is supposed to be a police detective... although maybe it was the whole show which I didn't find to be very good.  

That's not to say there aren't English actors that do bad American/British accents that get in the way of enjoying a movie. Michael Fassbender's and Ewan Mcgregor's American accents often seem pretty dodgy to me and Peter Dinklage has a rather odd take on an English accent.


----------



## pennylane93

She's not out of the circle yet, it seems.  Still could do all of the 3 movies but its all up to the scheduling :
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/06/03/alicia-vikander-hollywood-s-most-wanted.html?via=mobile&source=twitter


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> So these things are very subjective and really it's nitpicking to point out problems because Diane Kruger's English is fantastic and her accent is almost perfect but you can pick up that she's not a native english speaker (IMO). It's the way she over enunciates certain words, she'll also drag out certain sounds and there's a kind of background interference to her accent that I find strange but I'm sure in a few years it won't be noticeable. Famke Jansen also has certain oddities in her accent but it's not distracting because her overall pronunciation is more relaxed... it's when you try to pronounce each word too carefully or clearly that it's more noticeable.... this is the problem that I think Vikander has.
> 
> I watched three episodes of American version of The Bridge and I couldn't buy her as an American which is especially jarring when the character is supposed to be a police detective... although maybe it was the whole show which I didn't find to be very good.
> 
> That's not to say there aren't English actors that do bad American/British accents that get in the way of enjoying a movie. Michael Fassbender's and Ewan Mcgregor's American accents often seem pretty dodgy to me and Peter Dinklage has a rather odd take on an English accent.



Tbh, I don't hear much of a difference between Famke and Diane but I'm not a native. I just thought because she says in most interviews she got rid of the accent and that's why she doesn't get typecast anymore.
I also think it's because Diane is alternating between three languages and that's why something always sticks. I know Famke also speaks German and French but I think most regularly she only speaks Dutch and English and also lives full-time in the US. So there's the advantage.
I'm not a big fan of Diane's acting. It's horrible actually. Even in _Inglorious Basterds_ where she just had to do her own native accent she blew it.

I don't care about accents of English speakers. I'm happy as long as I understand the words. Like Charlie Hunnam got bashed a lot for his accent on _Sons of Anarchy_ but I didn't mind (I was probably distracted by the glorious arse) and also I couldn't really tell the difference. He pronounced the words right, just not right for the region. I find it more distracting when people can't pronounce the words right no matter the region. Like Michael Fassbender in _Inglorious Basterds_.


----------



## SusanBeach

pennylane93 said:


> She's not out of the circle yet, it seems.  Still could do all of the 3 movies but its all up to the scheduling :
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...-s-most-wanted.html?via=mobile&source=twitter



I liked this interview, especially this female perspective: 


> She saw the entire warbut not on the front lines, the results of everyone coming back. Id never seen an adaptation that focused on the people that were left behind, says Vikander. Id also never been introduced to the female perspective of war. When I read Testament of Youth for the first time, it seemed like a girl my age right now telling her story that was put in a different universe. She had the same ideas about her, but was restricted by not even being able to go outside without a chaperone. She had to be that pigheaded, headstrong, and unreachable in the beginning because she had to be so determined since society was so against her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like that dress, but it's terribly unflattering on her.


----------



## BadAzzBish

pennylane93 said:


> Love the makeup



She looks so full of herself /obnoxious! Don't know why? Her dress is ugly and I heard TOY was boring. She's quickly becoming overrated and buying into her own hype so early in her career :what:


----------



## Morgane

I've mixed feelings about the dress but her make up is great. She's very pretty. I liked more her style before her contract with LV.


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> I liked this interview, especially this female perspective:




This is an old interview for Flaunt magazine
http://alicia-vikander.com/2013/11/alicia-vikander-by-flaunt-magazine/


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm not a big fan of Diane's acting. It's horrible actually. Even in _Inglorious Basterds_ where she just had to do her own native accent she blew it.



Something we can agree on! It really is bad.

And to me, with the exception of Kinnaman, not one person mentioned sounds like a native English speaker, regardless of accent - not even Famke. There's something about the way she says certain words.


----------



## jooa




----------



## pennylane93

She looked cute on seth meyer! LV got it right this time


----------



## jooa




----------



## Singra

BagBerry13 said:


> Tbh, I don't hear much of a difference between Famke and Diane but I'm not a native. I just thought because she says in most interviews she got rid of the accent and that's why she doesn't get typecast anymore.
> I also think it's because Diane is alternating between three languages and that's why something always sticks. I know Famke also speaks German and French but I think most regularly she only speaks Dutch and English and also lives full-time in the US. So there's the advantage.
> I'm not a big fan of Diane's acting. It's horrible actually. Even in _Inglorious Basterds_ where she just had to do her own native accent she blew it.
> 
> I don't care about accents of English speakers. I'm happy as long as I understand the words. Like Charlie Hunnam got bashed a lot for his accent on _Sons of Anarchy_ but I didn't mind (I was probably distracted by the glorious arse) and also I couldn't really tell the difference. He pronounced the words right, just not right for the region. I find it more distracting when people can't pronounce the words right no matter the region. Like Michael Fassbender in _Inglorious Basterds_.



I think that if you haven't learnt the languages before a certain age it's virtually impossible to scrub you accent of your original language. For the life of me I cannot pronounce the last part of "zerstreut"... it seriously messes with my brain. 

I can overlook certain specific regional mispronunciations is the overall cadence and pronunciation is good so I guess we're saying the same thing although I would rate cadence as more important because there are so many ways of pronouncing English words and they're so often mispronounced that's it doesn't bother me too much. 

Diane drags out her "o's" (the way she says "model" is a dead give away) and puts too much emphasis of her "r's" and there's something odd to her overall cadence. I think Famke's overall cadence is pretty good but her pronunciation of certain words is odd and she'll bring in some of the "ch" and "g" sounds from dutch words like gelukzak, schoenen and spiegelei. She also has that thing where it sounds like she's chewing some of her words but overall it sounds like an unified non specific American (albeit not a perfect one) accent. 

When Alicia Vikander speak she sounds like she's mixing English and American pronunciation, it isn't anchored to a specific regional accent. Her accent is more of a mangled mid Atlantic accent and it makes her sound a little poncy. It's probably a contributing factor (in addition to being Fassbender's girlfriend... of course) to some of the hate that comes her way. 

It's the problem Charlie Hunnam has, his American and English/Newcastle accent are equally strange, he's stuck in an accent purgatory. It's such a mangled accent that he comes off looking like a bit of a poser. I think it's a problem if you're aiming for roles that hinge on gritty authenticity, in a broad movie like Pacific Rim it's not a problem.   

Americans seem much kinder and forgiving of actors with bad accents than the English. There are quite a few English actors with dodgy to bad American accents (to my ears anyway) who get cast in American movies if it was the other way around those actors would never hear the end of it.

My mom had a problem with Fassbender's pronunciation in Inglorious Basterds. I can only tell the very basic difference between certain regional German accents and when it's a very bad German accent but not being a native speaker I'm spared the irritation that comes with being  tuned into the specificities of the language... there'd probably be many more movies I'd find unwatchable if I did, ignorance is bliss I guess  


Yeah sorry for going on about this because who really cares... right.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## PurseLynne

Why does she always use a British accent in interviews


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> I think that if you haven't learnt the languages before a certain age it's virtually impossible to scrub you accent of your original language. For the life of me I cannot pronounce the last part of "zerstreut"... it seriously messes with my brain.
> 
> I can overlook certain specific regional mispronunciations is the overall cadence and pronunciation is good so I guess we're saying the same thing although I would rate cadence as more important because there are so many ways of pronouncing English words and they're so often mispronounced that's it doesn't bother me too much.
> 
> Diane drags out her "o's" (the way she says "model" is a dead give away) and puts too much emphasis of her "r's" and there's something odd to her overall cadence. I think Famke's overall cadence is pretty good but her pronunciation of certain words is odd and she'll bring in some of the "ch" and "g" sounds from dutch words like gelukzak, schoenen and spiegelei. She also has that thing where it sounds like she's chewing some of her words but overall it sounds like an unified non specific American (albeit not a perfect one) accent.
> 
> When Alicia Vikander speak she sounds like she's mixing English and American pronunciation, it isn't anchored to a specific regional accent. Her accent is more of a mangled mid Atlantic accent and it makes her sound a little poncy. It's probably a contributing factor (in addition to being Fassbender's girlfriend... of course) to some of the hate that comes her way.
> 
> It's the problem Charlie Hunnam has, his American and English/Newcastle accent are equally strange, he's stuck in an accent purgatory. It's such a mangled accent that he comes off looking like a bit of a poser. I think it's a problem if you're aiming for roles that hinge on gritty authenticity, in a broad movie like Pacific Rim it's not a problem.
> 
> *Americans seem much kinder and forgiving of actors with bad accents* than the English. There are quite a few English actors with dodgy to bad American accents (to my ears anyway) who get cast in American movies if it was the other way around those actors would never hear the end of it.
> 
> My mom had a problem with *Fassbender's pronunciation in Inglorious Basterds*. I can only tell the very basic difference between certain regional German accents and when it's a very bad German accent but not being a native speaker I'm spared the irritation that comes with being  tuned into the specificities of the language... there'd probably be many more movies I'd find unwatchable if I did, ignorance is bliss I guess
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry for going on about this because who really cares... right.



I think it depends on if you have an ear for it. After 6 years some Americans still didn't know that Charlie is from the UK. It was a real revelation for them.

With Michael Fassbender it was just funny because his character was supposed to pose as a native German, pretend that he's German. Well, his German wasn't better than that of a Brit living here for a year. So it's funny that they found out he's not German through the finger gesture instead of his actual German.

Sandra Bullock, for example, is really good with her German. It almost has a regional element from where her family is from in Bavaria. A few years ago she was accepting an award here and I thought they had dubbed her acceptance speech because it was without a trace of accent. But then she used an article wrong and I knew she was speaking herself.


----------



## BagBerry13

PurseLynne said:


> Why does she always use a British accent in interviews



Because she's living in London, has an Irish boyfriend and shot a few British films. She's rather young so her environment still influences her speaking pattern.


----------



## pennylane93

From seth meyer 
http://t.co/wMi3v3Lydw



PurseLynne said:


> Why does she always use a British accent in interviews


She has a British dialect coach and she'd been living in London for years


----------



## salmaash

ugh..in her interviews she seems so full of herself


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

PurseLynne said:


> Why does she always use a British accent in interviews



I believe that for many Europeans is easier to use British accent, but for me personally depends on certain words, and obviously, my environment. However, British is easier to me and it almost always sneaks up on me, no matter what I do, even though most of shows and movies I watch are from US and therefore, I'm surrounded with American English.

But I have such a girl crush on Alicia


----------



## BagBerry13

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I believe that for many Europeans is easier to use British accent, but for me personally depends on certain words, and obviously, my environment. However, British is easier to me and it almost always sneaks up on me, no matter what I do, even though most of shows and movies I watch are from US and therefore, I'm surrounded with American English.
> 
> But I have such a girl crush on Alicia



I think it also has to do with "aesthetics". Many Europeans have come to learn that the British English simply sounds better than the slurred American English. It sounds more sophisticated and who doesn't want that if one learns another language.
I've also learned especially at my university where we have the choice to learn either AE or BE, most choose BE because of politics. Currently no one wants to be mistaken for an American when they speak English or be associated with the things going on over there.
But I personally learned English in primary school in British English and that simply sticks with you. Yes, like you, I've watched many American shows and films, and for a time everyone tried to imitate that but recently that has changed IMO.


----------



## BagBerry13

New interview in Interview Magazine.

View attachment 3019888


View attachment 3019889


View attachment 3019890


----------



## BadAzzBish

BagBerry13 said:


>




Because she's a phony trying to market herself to the UK & US. #tryhard


----------



## BadAzzBish

BagBerry13 said:


> Because she's living in London, has an Irish boyfriend and shot a few British films. She's rather young so her environment still influences her speaking pattern.



There are plenty of actors that live in London and don't completely change their accents. Michael Fassbender, James Mcavoy, and Swedish actress Noomi Rapace to name a few :what:


----------



## BagBerry13

BadAzzBish said:


> There are plenty of actors that live in London and don't completely change their accents. Michael Fassbender, James Mcavoy, and Swedish actress Noomi Rapace to name a few :what:



Fassbender and McAvoy are already English-speaking with their own accent. To get rid of a Scottish accent is pretty hard. And Noomi Rapace does have a slight British accent especially when she's been in London for a longer time. As I said she's younger than the ones you've named and therefore more attuned to take on new accents.
There's also something called a "weak/strong linguistic echo". If you've got a weak linguistic echo you can easily take on other accents. Not everything is about PR. Sometimes life gets in the way.


----------



## PurseLynne

BagBerry13 said:


> New interview in Interview Magazine.
> 
> View attachment 3019888
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019890


Not likin the photoshoot


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Me neither.


----------



## PurseLynne

The photoshoot is very try hard, awkward, and unnatural looking. I actually cringed when I first saw it. Who was the photographer?


----------



## PurseLynne

BagBerry13 said:


> Because she's living in London, has an Irish boyfriend and shot a few British films. She's rather young so her environment still influences her speaking pattern.


Thanks...I guess it makes sense. I'm kinda the same way. I can adapt to my surroundings.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PurseLynne said:


> The photoshoot is very try hard, awkward, and unnatural looking. I actually cringed when I first saw it. Who was the photographer?



Craig Mcdean.


----------



## PurseLynne

Thanks. Craig Mcdean didn't do a very good job with this particular photoshoot.


----------



## SusanBeach

salmaash said:


> ugh..in her interviews she seems so full of herself



Have we seen same interview? I thought she was nice.... IMO


----------



## PurseLynne

She seems friendly in her interviews.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

SusanBeach said:


> Have we seen same interview? I thought she was nice.... IMO





PurseLynne said:


> She seems friendly in her interviews.



Couldn't agree more. She seems lovely.


----------



## PurseLynne

I keep hearing people call her snooty and fake, but there is nothing that comes off about her that would indicate so. I wonder if people are just saying that because she is dating Fassbender. Probably just bitter jealous women who have nothing better to do than to put down another woman.


----------



## pennylane93

PurseLynne said:


> I keep hearing people call her snooty and fake, but there is nothing that comes off about her that would indicate so. I wonder if people are just saying that because she is dating Fassbender. Probably just bitter jealous women who have nothing better to do than to put down another woman.


Which people are those? I actually heard mostly positive things from people who have actually met her or worked with her, but idk, if she's really a *****, we'll surely hear more reports about it so we'll see.   Not that it particularly matters to me though


----------



## PurseLynne

On other forums and people I know.


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> New interview in Interview Magazine.
> 
> View attachment 3019888
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019890



I don't know if I like this photoshoot or not..  I like the interview though.


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> Which people are those? I actually heard mostly positive things from people who have actually met her or worked with her, but idk, if she's really a *****, we'll surely hear more reports about it so we'll see.   Not that it particularly matters to me though



Yes,people who actually know her spend generally good words about her attitude. But her famous W mag interview "I'm ready to be more known" is still used like an excuse to call her arrogant,entitled and pretentious. It doesn't matter that her words have been largely overblown. Apparently she said that she'll be nominated for three films! Plus,there's Michael. She's not pretty,she's bland,she's not a great actress (I've never seen her but she's not that good ),arrogant,full of herself,wondering why she's in so many films...


----------



## BadAzzBish

BagBerry13 said:


> Fassbender and McAvoy are already English-speaking with their own accent. To get rid of a Scottish accent is pretty hard. And Noomi Rapace does have a slight British accent especially when she's been in London for a longer time. As I said she's younger than the ones you've named and therefore more attuned to take on new accents.
> There's also something called a "*weak/strong linguistic echo*". If you've got a weak linguistic echo you can easily take on other accents. Not everything is about PR. Sometimes life gets in the way.



Can't post a link because I'm on my phone but I saw an interview a few years back where she spoke in a different accent. I call BS because her accent drastically changed in just the last few years!


----------



## BagBerry13

BadAzzBish said:


> Can't post a link because I'm on my phone but I saw an interview a few years back where she spoke in a different accent. I call BS because her accent drastically changed in just the last few years!



And what's the contradiction in there?
A few years back she wasn't living in London full-time. She had hardly done a few English-speaking films. It's natural that her accent has improved and she's not sounding either Swedish or a mix of something else anymore.


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> Yes,people who actually know her spend generally good words about her attitude. But her famous W mag interview "I'm ready to be more known" is still used like an excuse to call her arrogant,entitled and pretentious. It doesn't matter that her words have been largely overblown. Apparently she said that she'll be nominated for three films! Plus,there's Michael. She's not pretty,she's bland,she's not a great actress (I've never seen her but she's not that good ),arrogant,full of herself,wondering why she's in so many films...



From my observation, though i might be wrong, the only people who still bringing up the W interview are michael's fans? Or mostly michael's fans, at least 
Regular people mostly just talk about her performances and whether or not they like her as an actress..

By the way i'm glad her portrayal of vera brittain is getting rave reviews in the US, she deserves it!


----------



## SusanBeach

http://www.usatoday.com/videos/life/2015/06/04/28501339/

A video with Alicia and Kit


----------



## SusanBeach

And some photos from "aliciavikanderdaily"

https://instagram.com/p/3isNOGA1H9/

https://instagram.com/p/3hIkQyA1K1/?taken-by=aliciavikanderdaily

https://instagram.com/p/3jXGLPA1Li/?taken-by=aliciavikanderdaily


----------



## pearlyqueen

PurseLynne said:


> I keep hearing people call her snooty and fake, but there is nothing that comes off about her that would indicate so. I wonder if people are just saying that because she is dating Fassbender. Probably just bitter jealous women who have nothing better to do than to put down another woman.



Yes, its called the Fassbender factor, lol! All the accounts I've read of Alicia are very complimentary; there were Redmayne fans who hung around the Danish Girl set who reported they met Alicia several times and they spoke of how lovely and sweet she is, she chatted with them regularly and they took photos with her. Then there are the girls at the after party for Testament of Youth who reported on all the pda between her and Michael and how sweet they are together (#relationshipgoals) they managed to chat with her and they said she is very humble and sweet. I haven't seen or read anything bad about Alicia apart from stuff  written by Fassbender fans. They must be very bitter, jealous and twisted to write some of those vile things. Many of them won't acknowledge Michael is in   a relationship with her and many who do accept it adopt a passive agressive style making snarky commentts about how it won't last, he's a womaniser, she's no different to his previous gfs, more chemistry with Marion, there's a PR spin etc etc. They don't want Michael to have a serious girlfriend so they resort to this stuff,  Anyhow, I'd put good money on Alicia being in his life for the longterm, I'm just glad to see him happy and I wish them all the best.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, its called the Fassbender factor, lol! All the accounts I've read of Alicia are very complimentary; there were Redmayne fans who hung around the Danish Girl set who reported they met Alicia several times and they spoke of how lovely and sweet she is, she chatted with them regularly and they took photos with her. Then there are the girls at the after party for Testament of Youth who reported on all the pda between her and Michael and how sweet they are together (#relationshipgoals) they managed to chat with her and they said she is very humble and sweet. I haven't seen or read anything bad about Alicia apart from stuff  written by Fassbender fans. They must be very bitter, jealous and twisted to write some of those vile things. Many of them won't acknowledge Michael is in   a relationship with her and many who do accept it adopt a passive agressive style making snarky commentts about how it won't last, he's a womaniser, she's no different to his previous gfs, more chemistry with Marion, there's a PR spin etc etc. They don't want Michael to have a serious girlfriend so they resort to this stuff,  Anyhow, I'd put good money on Alicia being in his life for the longterm, I'm just glad to see him happy and I wish them all the best.



I even read somewhere how they are disappointed in Fassy because he's dating a white woman now. I mean, really? People.

Whomever he would date, no one will ever be good enough. Some "fans" are pathetic.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I even read somewhere how they are disappointed in Fassy because he's dating a white woman now. I mean, really? People.
> 
> Whomever he would date, no one will ever be good enough. Some "fans" are pathetic.



Oh yes, I've read that stuff too... really pathetic.


----------



## PurseLynne

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I even read somewhere how they are disappointed in Fassy because he's dating a white woman now. I mean, really? People.
> 
> Whomever he would date, no one will ever be good enough. Some "fans" are pathetic.


I think the hate for this woman has gotten out of hand. Michael can date whoever he wants. It shouldn't matter her ethnicity of the woman. I really liked Zoe/Michael and Michael/Nicole, but maybe they weren't the best match? Some couples just don't work. I think Alicia/Michael seem sweet together and I have no beef with them. I find it laughable that some fans are thinking it's the end of the world because he's dating a White woman. I'm a Black woman and I could care less about the ethnicity of women he dates...as long as he's happy.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

PurseLynne said:


> I think the hate for this woman has gotten out of hand. Michael can date whoever he wants. It shouldn't matter her ethnicity of the woman. I really liked Zoe/Michael and Michael/Nicole, but maybe they weren't the best match? Some couples just don't work. I think Alicia/Michael seem sweet together and I have no beef with them. I find it laughable that some fans are thinking it's the end of the world because he's dating a White woman. I'm a Black woman and I could care less about the ethnicity of women he dates...as long as he's happy.



Yeah, exactly - because that's the way normal people react  - as long as he is happy, that's the only thing that matters.


----------



## BagBerry13

PurseLynne said:


> I think the hate for this woman has gotten out of hand. Michael can date whoever he wants. It shouldn't matter her ethnicity of the woman. I really liked Zoe/Michael and Michael/Nicole, but maybe they weren't the best match? Some couples just don't work. I think Alicia/Michael seem sweet together and I have no beef with them. I find it laughable that some fans are thinking it's the end of the world because he's dating a White woman. I'm a Black woman and *I could care less* about the ethnicity of women he dates...as long as he's happy.



You are clearly not Fassdong-whipped yet. :lolots:

But seriously, getting so involved in a stranger's private affairs is ... not normal. Would I tell my neighbour if I approve of his new relationship? No! Would I tell my superior that I don't think his white wife is right for him? No! The only time you can talk about someone else's relationship like that is with friends who asked for it. And as far as I can remember none of us is friends with either of them.


----------



## PurseLynne

I'm a Fassy fan, but I don't have the Fassy syndrome yet.


----------



## BagBerry13

PurseLynne said:


> I'm a Fassy fan, but I don't have the Fassy syndrome yet.



Good for you. One less dramatic fan.


----------



## BagBerry13

Alicia's shot from Madame Figaro from Cannes.

View attachment 3021486


----------



## BadAzzBish

BagBerry13 said:


> And what's the contradiction in there?
> A few years back she wasn't living in London full-time. She had hardly done a few English-speaking films. It's natural that her accent has improved and she's not sounding either Swedish or a mix of something else anymore.



Ok well I guess Noomi and AV are just different - both in talent and using their "natural" accent imo.  Let's just agree to disagree on this.


----------



## PurseLynne

Nice photo of her and I'm lovin her dress.


----------



## BagBerry13

Another interview with Indiewire.



> It would behoove any cinephile to learn Alicia Vikander's name, and learn it quickly. The Swedish actor first hit the states in Joe Wright's 2012 "Anna Karenina" and since then she's been working non-stop on an avalanche of films that all hit theaters this year.
> 
> Earlier this year, she played the robot Ava in Alex Garland's directorial debut, "Ex Machina." Later on this year, she'll appear alongside Academy Award-winner Eddie Redmayne in Tom Hooper's "The Danish Girl," which she couldn't yet discuss. At the moment, she's taking on one of England's most revered World War I memoirists, Vera Brittain in "Testament of Youth."
> 
> During the "Testament of Youth" press day earlier this week, Vikander welcomed me with a warm smile and, as I prepared to sit across from her at a lengthy table, she instead insisted that we plot down on a comfortable sofa, curling her legs underneath her as we settled in. This youthful demeanor was only a facade for the thoughtful growing young woman she expressed, much like the subject she plays in the film.
> 
> *What drew you to this role?*
> 
> Well I'm Swedish so a lot of us outside the UK haven't heard of Vera Brittain, and a friend of mine told me about the book a few years ago. I read it and I was just... I've seen films and documentaries, I've been in school and read about the first World War, but I was kind of shocked because, this was the first time I had read such a intimate story from a female perspective. About people who were not on the battlefield, who were kind of left behind. It feels like a story about youth. I wanted to bring the story to life, I hope that people are going to pick up the book now.
> 
> Also, as a young woman, I was thrown by how much she felt like a woman of our time. She has the same thoughts that a lot of young women and girls have. She felt like someone who could sit next to me at a cafe. And suddenly she was just in another universe, because she talks about not being able to choose her own education, not being able to choose education at all, or not being able to go outside without someone looking after her, or being 18 and describing those very political, deep thoughts about herself and what she wants to do and yet she has never held the hand of a boy. it was very touching and seeing the female progression, the feminist revolution because of the first World War, the women kind of had to step in and take the men's positions because of a lost generation. Mostly because you get so intimately connected to her story, she really opens up and is honest.
> 
> *Did being a woman of 2015 inform your portrayal of Vera?*
> 
> Yes and it was also how I feel about the story. It feels not like a period piece. It feels very modern. With a female story I think she started off as most people in the UK at that time who kind of believed in this war and believed the end was going to be easy and fast. In one way, we know that she became the great pacifist and feminist that she was, but she was also believing, she thought it was the right thing. We see that journey and the pivot point to where she sees the realization of the horror of war and what she then turned that into.
> 
> *There's a sentiment that young people of that era felt that they had a duty. Is that nonexistent now?*
> 
> I think that's a youth thing. Hopefully that exists still. It's quite a youth thing to have that drive or think that you can conquer the world when you're 17, 18. It was very much of the British culture, of the British Empire, that people were brought up believing they were invincible. But not referring to the military point of it, but in the drive of youth in general.
> 
> *What are some of the responsibilities that come along with playing a real person?*
> 
> I wanted to pay respect to everyone. First, I read her books but then her family and friends were wonderful to meet. That meant a lot because I wanted to pay respect to Shirley [Williams'] mother. She's the one who remembers her the most. Then within that you also need to find your character within yourself. So I think it's a midway of doing that.
> 
> Especially as a foreigner I wanted to work on my accent. I didn't want anyone to think, is that a foreign Swedish girl playing Vera Brittain? Because then you're thrown out of the actual story. But it was more about finding the emotional story of what she went through, that's what I talked with her daughter a lot about when I met her. She knew her mother after the war, that's the only mother that she knew. We talked about going back to letters, going back to diaries to imagine the journey she went on, and how that must have changed someone's personality.
> 
> *My next question was going to be about the accent because you are Swedish, when did you begin learning English?*
> 
> When I was about 9 in school.
> 
> *Do you speak any other languages? I know you learned some Danish for "A Royal Affair."*
> 
> I understand a bit of French; I would love to learn some more French when I get the time.
> 
> *So in a language that's not your first, what's it like to learn different accents?*
> 
> It's really terrifying!
> 
> *In "Ex Machina" you had sort of a standard American accent.*
> 
> Right, I really wanted to nail this. She was born British. In "Ex Machina" Domhnall had an American accent and I had a bit more of an easy thing. It was like an American sound but it was fine if she had a special thing going on because she was the first of her kind. It is very different. If I would learn accents in Swedish it would be much easier! I had a dialect coach that I worked with a lot. I think the preparation work was the most important. That's the scary thing you try to do so much work so that you can just let go. So the moment when you get on set you can just forget all about it and hopefully some of it has sunk in and found its place within you.
> 
> *Having acted in American and European projects, what are some of the biggest differences for you?*
> 
> I think the biggest difference is the press junkets! They're a lot bigger in America for the bigger budget films. I thought it was going to be very different, the Hollywood industry, as a European, Swedish actress. Like that you'd just get lost, as would the true genuine art, and I've actually been proven very wrong about that. There is a lot bigger machinery but the nice thing is that in the morning it comes down to the actors and the director and maybe the DP meeting up in a room talking about what they're going to do, talking about the scenes, preparation and then you go on set and you rehearse, and instead of bringing 30 people in the room you bring 100-150 and that's a big difference, but the actual work, artistically is the same.
> 
> *You have a ton of films coming out this year. Does your life feel a bit hectic right now?*
> 
> It's a lot of promotion, so it's been hectic but in a contained way. Being on film sets back to back, those films were shot over like two years and now they're coming out all at once. So it's different work now, but I'm really excited for everything to finally come out.
> 
> *You're going to be everywhere, is that nerve racking?*
> 
> Yeah a bit! In a sense that when I try to see it from an outsiders perspective I don't really see myself within what everyone else does. I kind of been on set, for me it's been two and a half years I've been in the work doing it, but just seeing it on paper now it's the most weird thing it to see how fortunate with some of the people that I've done films with. I've done films with people I grew up admiring, seeing on the screen as a kid in Sweden. I never thought I was going to get abroad work. I thought maybe I was going to work in a theater in Stockholm. That was probably my biggest dream within the sphere that I had. So that is quite overwhelming.
> 
> *I recall when we chatted with you about "Ex Machina," you mentioning that you love sci-fi.*
> 
> Yeah I had just seen "Moon," and I told my agents that I wanted to do an intimate intellectual sci-fi and then one of the best scripts that I ever read came by and that was "Ex Machina." I love "Bade Runner" and "2001" all the old ones that I grew up with. I think HAL was my one... if I had any idea in my head while doing Ava, it's HAL.


----------



## BagBerry13

Not sure if this has been posted yet. It's an older video of Alicia and Michael in Cannes. Looks like they went to a business meeting. They look happy.


----------



## PurseLynne

They look cute together. I feel like such a stalker watching these pap clips. They'll both be in the new Assassin Creed film together, so that means they don't have to worry about not seeing each other. It'll be good for their relationship.


----------



## mollie12

It's pretty crazy that Testament of Youth is at 80 on Metacritic right now.  That's very, very good. And it's not like most of those reviews are praising the direction much.  Most of the love is for her.


----------



## PurseLynne

She did very well as Vera, but the film was boring imo.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> It's pretty crazy that Testament of Youth is at 80 on Metacritic right now.  That's very, very good. And it's not like most of those reviews are praising the direction much.  Most of the love is for her.



Yes,she's the standout. The reviews are very positive,this is the review on Vulture:
http://www.vulture.com/2015/06/movie-review-testament-of-youth.html


> With appearances in this film, Ex Machina, and the coming The Man From Uncle, The Light Between Oceans, and The Danish Girl, Vikander is this year&#8217;s Jessica Chastain, and on the basis of what I&#8217;ve seen, the hype for the young Swedish actress is justified. Apart from her unconventional beauty (still photographs don&#8217;t do her justice), she has a ballerina&#8217;s gift of intense focus and the ability to move in a way that&#8217;s just so. Instinctively she knows that Vera Brittain&#8217;s primary role in the story is not to wrest control of the narrative but to bear witness &#8212; and to grieve. Vera is a woman from whom everything is taken. She has no radiant perception of God on high and no final perception of transcendence. She writes in what she knows is a vain effort to fill an unfillable void.



Her relationship with Michael is doing more harm than good in my opinion. See for example these comments: http://deadline.com/2015/05/alicia-...ins-creed-jason-bourne-the-circle-1201432103/
Nick/john...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Yes,she's the standout. The reviews are very positive,this is the review on Vulture:
> http://www.vulture.com/2015/06/movie-review-testament-of-youth.html
> 
> 
> Her relationship with Michael is doing more harm than good in my opinion. See for example these comments: http://deadline.com/2015/05/alicia-...ins-creed-jason-bourne-the-circle-1201432103/
> Nick/john...



I don't seriously think a couple of comments made at the end of an article are going to damage her career in the slightest. There are always people who will have cynical views. I find it very interesting how dismissive many of these commentators are of European films and actors; it's all about how well people are known in America or how American audiences receive things that matter as far as they are concerned. Regardless of how well Americans like her, Alicia surely has a great career to look forward to


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another article from  Testament of Youth premiere -  Michael is mentioned too.

http://www.gossipcentral.com/gossip...nder-testament-of-youth-premieres-1.html#more


----------



## SusanBeach

https://twitter.com/hashtag/aliciavikander

From aliciavikanderdaily


----------



## mollie12

Interview with NYMag:  

http://www.vulture.com/2015/06/alicia-vikander-testament-of-youth-interview.html


----------



## Blueberry12

The Swedish Gala Premiere of  "I am Ingrid "  will be held at Royal Dramatic Theatre on the 24 th august.


----------



## SusanBeach

https://soundcloud.com/happysadconfused/alicia-vikander?utm_source=soundcloud&utm_campaign=wtshare&utm_medium=Twitter&utm_content=https://soundcloud.com/happysadconfused/alicia-vikander

This was posted in Michaels thread, wery sweet


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Interview with NYMag:
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2015/06/alicia-vikander-testament-of-youth-interview.html





> You learned a little Danish for A Royal Affair, and you picked up some German for some of your scenes in Testament of Youth where Vera nurses German soldiers. That come in handy for The Man From U.N.C.L.E.?
> [Laughs.] I only had to learn one line, a few lines? But yeah, in The Man From U.N.C.L.E., I do German, too. I wish that I could tell you that I knew German better than I do!
> 
> Your character is an East Berlin car mechanic, or a car driver? But apparently in real life, you don't know how to drive?
> No! I haven't had any time! [Laughs.] I wish! I hope to learn this summer. I really hope that I'm going to get the chance to. I mostly just want to be able to travel! Get in a car and not know where I'm heading. But I didn't tell them that I didn't have a driver's license before I got the part. [Grins.] So when I got the part, I was like, "So ... we need to have a conversation."


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't seriously think a couple of comments made at the end of an article are going to damage her career in the slightest. There are always people who will have cynical views. I find it very interesting how dismissive many of these commentators are of European films and actors; it's all about how well people are known in America or how American audiences receive things that matter as far as they are concerned. Regardless of how well Americans like her, Alicia surely has a great career to look forward to



No,of course. But be sure you'll find again those comments,and there will be always someone who will believe or will like to believe that she has no merits.

Like I've said in the other thread,her body still shows the effects of the ballet training (legs and feet),but some years ago it was more evident ,and looking at some old pics I think she has lost a bit of weight too. I like this white Vuitton!


----------



## SusanBeach

https://twitter.com/jcsepjj

From AliciaVikanderDaily

Big hopes for this movie


----------



## Morgane

New trailer :
http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...ng-in-new-trailer-for-man-from-uncle-20150611


----------



## SusanBeach

Morgane said:


> New trailer :
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...ng-in-new-trailer-for-man-from-uncle-20150611



Thank you 
This is the först comedy for Alicia, I hope the movie get great reviews

Alicia is in Stockholm, probably for friends and family but also for opening of Louis Viutton


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> Thank you
> This is the först comedy for Alicia, I hope the movie get great reviews
> 
> Alicia is in Stockholm, probably for friends and family but also for opening of Louis Viutton



 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=CQKvfFX_y1Y


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> New trailer :
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...ng-in-new-trailer-for-man-from-uncle-20150611


Funny that armie hammer was cast as batman in that canceled justice league movie 
Elizabeth debicki is gorgeous!


----------



## BadAzzBish

Well at least the film is visually stimulating. Arnie H. and Henry C. will cause many women (and some men) hearts to skip a beat.  AV will probably be decent in this but she should keep this 60's mod look going because I think it suits her well. LV stylist has not been doing her any favors imo


----------



## PurseLynne

The 60s look really does fit her well. She's rockin it!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She looks gorgeous. A lovely fit for the campaign


----------



## SusanBeach

I think Alicia is stunning in this picture
https://instagram.com/p/341lN6A1A2/


----------



## SusanBeach

http://timesofsandiego.com/arts/2015/06/14/testament-of-youth-could-be-alicia-vikanders-breakthrough/

Today came a new interview 

I´m not sure what they mean (bad english) but both Michael and Marion are mentioned


----------



## BadAzzBish

SusanBeach said:


> http://timesofsandiego.com/arts/2015/06/14/testament-of-youth-could-be-alicia-vikanders-breakthrough/
> 
> Today came a new interview
> 
> *I´m not sure what they mean (bad english) but both Michael and Marion are mentioned*



_"Another thing to note of Vikander is her near perfect attempts at accents, here as a Brit, and in Ex Machina as an American. Fortunately for her, she wont have the same problem Marion Cotillard or Michael Fassbender have of being pigeonholed into her natural accent in U.S. films."_

The journalist was praising AV's ability to act with differenct accents while criticising Marion and Michael's struggle to act outside of their natural accents. The shade against them was unnecessary as I find Marion and Michael to be far superior in their acting than AV.


----------



## BagBerry13

Yeah but the point was the accent not the acting which is true. Alicia is better at it.


----------



## BadAzzBish

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but the point was the accent not the acting which is true. Alicia is better at it.



Imo a journalist should not put others down in order to hype someone else. It's unprofessional and crass.  The comparison itself is ridiculous - she is being overhyped.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but the point was the accent not the acting which is true. Alicia is better at it.




Indeed Alicia is better at it, credit where it's due. Maybe she can help Michael linguistically


----------



## SusanBeach

https://twitter.com/AndyMilonakis/status/610596533009018881

Yesterday on twitter, seems that Alicia is still in Stockolm


----------



## SusanBeach

https://instagram.com/p/3_wW99g1Mq/

 she is beautiful!!


----------



## BagBerry13

SusanBeach said:


> https://twitter.com/AndyMilonakis/status/610596533009018881
> 
> Yesterday on twitter, seems that Alicia is still in Stockolm



Looks like someone's on a booze cruise.


----------



## PurseLynne

SusanBeach said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3_wW99g1Mq/
> 
> she is beautiful!!



She is. She is a very natural beauty.


----------



## pennylane93

Alicia and michael are in this list of 'celebrity couples you didn't know about' 

http://www.nylon.com/articles/surprising-celebrity-couples?gid=1&pid=11

btw this is random but i just read comments on some sites and i find it amusing how differently people comment  on michael/alicia in mostly-girls forums and mostly-guys forums? 
Like, while girls came up with all these intricate conspiracy theories and analysis, guys mostly are just like 'damn fassbender is ****ing that' 'fassbender (and his huge schlong) is dating her what a lucky son of a *****' 'fassbender is banging her i bet she walks funny'


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> Alicia and michael are in this list of 'celebrity couples you didn't know about'
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nylon.com/articles/surprising-celebrity-couples?gid=1&pid=11
> 
> 
> 
> btw this is random but i just read comments on some sites and i find it amusing how differently people comment  on michael/alicia in mostly-girls forums and mostly-guys forums?
> 
> Like, while girls came up with all these intricate conspiracy theories and analysis, guys mostly are just like 'damn fassbender is ****ing that' 'fassbender (and his huge schlong) is dating her what a lucky son of a *****' 'fassbender is banging her i bet she walks funny'




Loool, yes I'd noticed that too! Doesn't show women in a good light does it? For men who want Alicia Michael is either envied or admired for having her - sometimes with references to him being well hung!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

SusanBeach said:


> https://twitter.com/AndyMilonakis/status/610596533009018881
> 
> Yesterday on twitter, seems that Alicia is still in Stockolm



Are her and Andy Milonakis friends? Because I wonder what he meant by "beta test version of Ava", lol. Like, was he joking about his homie, or was he throwing shade? 

I also want to know what Z Film Reviewer meant by "_Just say sorry, I have seen how it ended up for others that **** with her_." How did it end up? Is she a masterful debater who eviscerates all with her razor-sharp wit, or... something else? I'm so nosy.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pennylane93 said:


> Alicia and michael are in this list of 'celebrity couples you didn't know about'
> 
> http://www.nylon.com/articles/surprising-celebrity-couples?gid=1&pid=11



OT, but _what_... Mariah Carey is with Brett Ratner? Ew. Gross. Gross gross gross. Just... no. Ugh. I am so troubled by that! What is she thinking? The rest I either don't care about or already knew about, lol.


----------



## mollie12

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Are her and Andy Milonakis friends? Because I wonder what he meant by "beta test version of Ava", lol. Like, was he joking about his homie, or was he throwing shade?
> 
> *I also want to know what Z Film Reviewer meant by "Just say sorry, I have seen how it ended up for others that **** with her."* How did it end up? Is she a masterful debater who eviscerates all with her razor-sharp wit, or... something else? I'm so nosy.



I think that's a really obvious reference to her character in Ex Machina killing Oscar Isaac and leaving Gleeson to die.  Basically, don't f**k with Ava.  And I don't really see any shade in the first comment either.  It's just a reference to the actress being the original (or human/non-perfect) version of the robot.

ETA:  I actually don't see anything in those tweets to assume that either of these people know her. Even the "we were arguing about humanity" comes across as a joke/reference.  I wouldn't assume he actually talked to her.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> I think that's a really obvious reference to her character in Ex Machina killing Oscar Isaac and leaving Gleeson to die.  Basically, don't f**k with Ava.  And I don't really see any shade in the first comment either.  It's just a reference to the actress being the original (or human/non-perfect) version of the robot.
> 
> ETA:  I actually don't see anything in those tweets to assume that either of these people know her. Even the "we were arguing about humanity" comes across as a joke/reference.  I wouldn't assume he actually talked to her.



Well, Andy Milonakis is famous too, so that's why I wondered. I'm not that familiar with his brand of "comedy" though, so maybe. I just know if I was calling someone I didn't know the beta version of anything, especially the beta of the robot they played, it'd probably be shade, so thought I'd ask.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Who is Andy Milonakis? Never heard of him...


----------



## mollie12

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Well, Andy Milonakis is famous too, so that's why I wondered. I'm not that familiar with his brand of "comedy" though, so maybe. I just know if I was calling someone I didn't know the beta version of anything, especially the beta of the robot they played, it'd probably be shade, so thought I'd ask.



Oh, I think calling someone a "beta version" absolutely can be shade.  If someone said something like "Alicia Vikander comes across like a beta version of Keira Knightley" then that's really insulting.  But in this context, where the guy is comparing her to herself in a movie where there's dialogue talking about multiple versions (Ava 9.0) of her character, it reads just as a reference to me.   Like if someone was sitting next to Michael Fassbender in his every day clothes & non-coiffed hair and was a fan of Prometheus and called him the "beta test version of David",  I'd never interpret that as shade either, just a geeky joke.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I think that's a really obvious reference to her character in Ex Machina killing Oscar Isaac and leaving Gleeson to die.  Basically, don't f**k with Ava.  And I don't really see any shade in the first comment either.  It's just a reference to the actress being the original (or human/non-perfect) version of the robot.
> 
> ETA:  I actually don't see anything in those tweets to assume that either of these people know her. Even the "we were arguing about humanity" comes across as a joke/reference.  I wouldn't assume he actually talked to her.



Yes,probably they don't even know her. It was obviously a joke based on her character.

Speaking about people who know her,some weeks ago a  journalist tweeted that her neighbor was Alicia's ex (they dated for 3 years).She stayed at her home all the time and lent her 
mother stuff.

Old pics (her feet..   )
http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1008947903382900766_1687340211
http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1001196396470293219_1687340211


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> Oh, I think calling someone a "beta version" absolutely can be shade.  If someone said something like "Alicia Vikander comes across like a beta version of Keira Knightley" then that's really insulting.  But in this context, where the guy is comparing her to herself in a movie where there's dialogue talking about multiple versions (Ava 9.0) of her character, it reads just as a reference to me.   Like if someone was sitting next to Michael Fassbender in his every day clothes & non-coiffed hair and was a fan of Prometheus and called him the "beta test version of David",  I'd never interpret that as shade either, just a geeky joke.



I'd interpret it as a geeky joke for sure (like when I asked "is he joking about his homie?"), but I'd interpret it as a geeky joke that was also throwing shade at Fassbender. I'd see it as both joke and insult at the same time, which jokes often are. That's why I wanted to know if they possibly knew each other. But I agree they probably don't know each other.


----------



## Morgane

New interview with James Kent (posted by pennylane93 on the other thread)
http://www.reellifewithjane.com/201...wwi-drama-testament-of-youth-alicia-vikander/


> Vikander is having a moment, and the director, making his feature film debut, lucked out with his star. At a recent press event to promote the film, he told me that if he had cast Vikander now, he wouldn&#8217;t be able to afford her. The Swedish actress first came on everyone&#8217;s radar as Denmark&#8217;s queen in &#8220;A Royal Affair,&#8221; while the sci-fi &#8220;Ex Machina&#8221; propelled her into the next level. She seems to be everywhere with at least five other films scheduled for release this year. She will soon appear with Eddie Redmayne in Tom Hooper&#8217;s highly anticipated film, &#8220;The Danish Girl.&#8221;
> Vikander is dating Michael Fassbender, who she met when they made &#8220;The Light Between Oceans,&#8221; also scheduled for release this year. The 26-year-old actress was staying at the same hotel where she and the director were promoting the film. Now with her sudden celebrity, paparazzi circled outside the hotel for hours in hopes of getting shots of Vikander and Fassbender leaving together.
> Later that evening, at the film&#8217;s premiere, the couple attended the after party together, Fassbender&#8217;s arm gently wrapped around his girlfriend&#8217;s waist. No paparazzi were in sight. Nor did Vikander have an army of stylists hovering nearby. She looked natural with her hair in a loose ponytail and wearing little makeup and spoke to anyone who approached.





> You have a wonderful supporting cast, but your star, Alicia Vikander, is basically the whole film. Your timing couldn&#8217;t be better. You got her right after &#8220;A Royal Affair&#8221; and &#8220;Anna Karenina&#8221; and before &#8220;Ex Machina.&#8221; She has about five other films coming out this year.
> What can I say? It&#8217;s her film. We were fated. God smiled on us. Alicia Vikander was free, available, affordable, willing. And it was my first film! What more could a first film director want? And then to have her and then to have Taron Egerton, who&#8217;s in &#8220;Kingsman: The Secret Service,&#8221; also on the rise. And Kit Harington, who&#8217;s in &#8220;Game of Thrones,&#8221; phenomenally successful, but all fresh, all not seen in the cinema world by big English language audiences.
> I think Alicia produces a very specific Vera. There&#8217;s a sort of gritty determination, powerhouse there. You know she was a ballerina with the Swedish Royal Ballet from the age of nine. Now think of &#8220;Black Swan.&#8221; There&#8217;s a particular kind of girl who has that fortitude to be a dancer. They&#8217;re ambitious. They&#8217;re also very determined. And they set themselves the highest standards. And that&#8217;s what Vera did, and I think Alicia immediately focuses us on those qualities. An actress, what they do is they allow the audience to immediately focus on a particular aspect of that person that the film&#8217;s about. Another actress will alter that. It doesn&#8217;t mean they won&#8217;t do a great role, but you&#8217;ll have a different impression of that person. Alicia brings out some of the core qualities of Vera really within the first few seconds of meeting her. You know. You sense because that&#8217;s what Alicia&#8217;s like.





> The scenes where Vera and her brother and Roland and a friend are bathing in the pond are particularly effective because of what happens later to all of them. Were the water scenes as much fun to shoot as to watch?
> There was no joking around. That water was eight degrees. And we&#8217;re talking February in England. I mean that was a lot of production panic because of my desire to have them in the water. Luckily, we shot that part late because we didn&#8217;t want to kill off our actress. But she has no body fat. I mean her body double for the close ups, she could stay in there. But Alicia because she&#8217;s so slim, that water went straight to her bones, and so she was in and out. She never complained. Incredible.


----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you Morgane, very interesting reading

Tomorrow it's Midsummer night, I think Alicia is somewhere in the archipelago 
( of course only guessing)


----------



## Idun

A friend of mine met her in Stockholm today so I'd say she's staying home for Midsummer for sure


----------



## SusanBeach

Idun said:


> A friend of mine met her in Stockholm today so I'd say she's staying home for Midsummer for sure



So nice for her, she have said that she wanted to be home 

PS: Idun: Är du också från Sverige? 

Next question is: Michael: is he in Sweden as well?


----------



## Idun

SusanBeach said:


> So nice for her, she have said that she wanted to be home
> 
> PS: Idun: Är du också från Sverige?
> 
> Next question is: Michael: is he in Sweden as well?



Ja  Hejsan 

Idk about Michael. She took a photo with Alicia - he wasn't around in that


----------



## SusanBeach

https://instagram.com/p/4Hpmm1g1Ik/

Alicia with friends at midsummerparty
From aliciavikanderdaily


----------



## SusanBeach

https://mobile.twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/612537024583704576

From aliciavikanderdaily

We guessed right, I hope that Michael enjoyed Midsummer party


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/612537024583704576
> 
> 
> 
> From aliciavikanderdaily
> 
> 
> 
> We guessed right, I hope that Michael enjoyed Midsummer party




Indeed we did guess right! [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Looks like Emma Watson's been confirmed for The Circle. So Alicia should hopefully be able to do Assassins Creed and The Bourne films in London this year [emoji3]


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> Looks like Emma Watson's been confirmed for The Circle. So Alicia should hopefully be able to do Assassins Creed and The Bourne films in London this year [emoji3]



The way i see it, Alicia's out but Emma isn't officially in, not yet anyway.. I know there are speculations that the producers ditched Alicia for Emma (even though the original reports said that it was Alicia who dropped out due to scheduling) and that AC & Bourne were just some smoke screens to cover up her loss.  Well this new interview with Pondsoldt confirmed that the problem is exactly as first reported : Alicia's scheduling 



> While talking to Ponsoldt about his upcoming release, The End of the Tour, he spoke a bit about the status of The Circle and why Alicia Vikanders involvement didnt pan out:
> 
> Like any really great actor, shes got a million things, as she should, and it just comes down to timing. I mean, were still gonna make the movie in the timeframe that we talked about, but with a different actor. I love Alicia, shes great, but Im super excited. Well be shooting in September and October.


I'm curious about these 'million things'.  AC and Bourne, or is there something else? Bourne sounds awesome, Julia Stiles confirmed,  and Viggo Mortensen is in talks!

Also, since Ponsoldt basically said that Alicia's unavailable in September and October, does this confirm that she's going to be in AC (which starts filming September)?


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Agree about Emma W. not being in officially. She's currently shooting the Disney thing and I believe this will go on for a few months. Not sure if she'll be ready in September. That might be another scheduling issue.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Agree about Emma W. not being in officially. She's currently shooting the Disney thing and I believe this will go on for a few months. Not sure if she'll be ready in September. That might be another scheduling issue.




Ah, ok, fair enough. There were some articles circulating online today suggesting she was confirmed and she's listed on IMDB as one of the cast. But I know they're not always accurate!


----------



## pennylane93

https://mobile.twitter.com/LWLies/status/612990491832008708
This should be good! if she gets the role, it will be the 4th time she's portraying a real person


----------



## mollie12

pennylane93 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/LWLies/status/612990491832008708
> This should be good! if she gets the role, it will be the 4th time she's portraying a real person



I think she's quite talented, but her being Swedish isn't really the best reason to cast her as Bergman.  They're radically different physically.  I also think the project sounds like ****.


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> I think she's quite talented, but her being Swedish isn't really the best reason to cast her as Bergman.  They're radically different physically.  I also think the project sounds like ****.


Yeah? If we're talking about resemblance, Michelle Williams will do it more convincingly, but i don't think she'll do it after Marilyn.  The others mentioned in the post (Natalie, Rooney) don't have the look either, but then again they were all just suggestions. Can't think of other names that might look like her... 
Idk,  Arash Amel failed with Grace of Monaco, while James Mangold is hit and miss for me.. Love Walk the Line though and it'd be great if he can create something like that again


----------



## BagBerry13

As if similar looks ever kept Hollywood from making a film. Fassbender doesn't look anything like Jobs. Still he got the job.


----------



## mollie12

BagBerry13 said:


> As if similar looks ever kept Hollywood from making a film. Fassbender doesn't look anything like Jobs. Still he got the job.



That doesn't mean he should have, in my opinion.  I'm not applying a different standard for her and him.  Hollywood frequently makes stupid casting decisions on the basis of bankability/fame.


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> The way i see it, Alicia's out but Emma isn't officially in, not yet anyway.. I know there are speculations that the producers ditched Alicia for Emma (even though the original reports said that it was Alicia who dropped out due to scheduling) and that AC & Bourne were just some smoke screens to cover up her loss.  Well this new interview with Pondsoldt confirmed that the problem is exactly as first reported : Alicia's scheduling
> 
> 
> I'm curious about these 'million things'.  AC and Bourne, or is there something else? Bourne sounds awesome, Julia Stiles confirmed,  and Viggo Mortensen is in talks!
> 
> Also, since Ponsoldt basically said that Alicia's unavailable in September and October, does this confirm that she's going to be in AC (which starts filming September)?


I prefer to see her in Bourne,honestly.




mollie12 said:


> I think she's quite talented, but her being Swedish isn't really the best reason to cast her as Bergman. They're radically different physically.  I also think the project sounds like ****.


Yes,the project doesn't look great.


----------



## jcsepjj

I wasn't going to share this picture, because it's from a private instagram, but since the LSA girls have already found it I figure, why not?


----------



## Lambnyla

jcsepjj said:


> I wasn't going to share this picture, because it's from a private instagram, but since the LSA girls have already found it I figure, why not?



Thanks for posting. Do have any other pics from midsummer? I love the idea of flower hats.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I wasn't going to share this picture, because it's from a private instagram, but since the LSA girls have already found it I figure, why not?




Hey thanks! Would you mind if it was shared on Michael's page too?


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Hey thanks! Would you mind if it was shared on Michael's page too?



Go ahead!


----------



## jcsepjj

I don't think it was a big party, just dinner with some of Alicia's closest friends and their boyfriends. No Aino or Tove Lo though!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I don't think it was a big party, just dinner with some of Alicia's closest friends and their boyfriends. No Aino or Tove Lo though!




Midsommar looks fun! We don't have this holiday in the UK but some people here celebrate May Day which looks a bit similar. Great to see them having a good time away from the paps who stalk them in New York [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Midsommar looks fun! We don't have this holiday in the UK but some people here celebrate May Day which looks a bit similar. Great to see them having a good time away from the paps who stalk them in New York [emoji3]



Something like this:


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YK4s_PgVvUk


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YK4s_PgVvUk




Haha, an exaggerated version - yes as I imagined it! 

Our May Day celebrations have a similar theme, without the fish fight! And at night for the adults there is much feasting, drinking and fertility practices [emoji6]

Our custom:

http://youtu.be/ySakW4sR7ZQ

We are similar tribes in Northern Europe [emoji2]


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, an exaggerated version - yes as I imagined it!
> 
> Our May Day celebrations have a similar theme, without the fish fight! And at night for the adults there is much feasting, drinking and fertility practices [emoji6]
> 
> Our custom:
> 
> http://youtu.be/ySakW4sR7ZQ
> 
> We are similar tribes in Northern Europe [emoji2]



Looks fun!

I wonder if Michael did the Little Frog dance in Sweden.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Looks fun!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Michael did the Little Frog dance in Sweden.




Loool, I bet he did some kind of dancing! Shame that the usual posters on his page are mocking him here


----------



## jcsepjj

They can't stand him having fun with her. Him spending time with her friends is a sign that they are getting serious and they hate that. Of course they will come up with something nasty to say. It's ridiculous to complain about him having fun at the age of 38, as if he's an old man. Are you not suppose to have fun after your twenties? It's not like he's at a rave, it's some celebration with friends. Let them hate, if hating on them for spending time with friends is the best they can do then it's not a problem. 

And yes, midsummer is the biggest end greatest holliday of the year. Kind of our 4th of July, everyone gets off work. As a swede you don't want to miss it, I knew Alicia would be home for it


----------



## Allie28

So he was there that day.  I remember the day the gal posted the pic with just the girls and there were comments of "wish Michael was there".  Turns out he was!

I don't see the fuss.  Folks should see my neighborhood on the 4th of July.  Everyone gets drunk and blasts off cheap fire crackers til 4am, lol.  Booze and fire crackers...totally safe combo!


----------



## pennylane93

Um.  I don't want to get involved in whatever arguments on how a stranger is supposed to spend their free time.  Something is bothering me though. How cold is summer in Sweden...?


----------



## jcsepjj

Allie28 said:


> So he was there that day.  I remember the day the gal posted the pic with just the girls and there were comments of "wish Michael was there".  Turns out he was!
> 
> I don't see the fuss.  Folks should see my neighborhood on the 4th of July.  Everyone gets drunk and blasts off cheap fire crackers til 4am, lol.  Booze and fire crackers...totally safe combo!



Right, midsummer in sweden is pretty much the same thing, kids dance around with their grand parents and everyone wears a flower crown, not just the girls. We drink schnaps and sing racy songs, that's just how it is. Honestly, Michael would have looked like a douche if he wasnt wearing that on his head, not the other way around 



pennylane93 said:


> Um.  I don't want to get involved in whatever arguments on how a stranger is supposed to spend their free time.  Something is bothering me though. How cold is summer in Sweden...?



June is usually quite cold. We had 23 degrees celsius and sun in the north on Midsummer but Stockholm had rain. July is nice, 20-30 degrees, sometimes even 35 but June and August shifts alot. We've had terrible weather this year. But the sun is up all night, only an hour or two of darkness (00-02) so usually we go to sleep when the sun is up and it looks like day time outside.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> They can't stand him having fun with her. Him spending time with her friends is a sign that they are getting serious and they hate that. Of course they will come up with something nasty to say. It's ridiculous to complain about him having fun at the age of 38, as if he's an old man. Are you not suppose to have fun after your twenties? It's not like he's at a rave, it's some celebration with friends. Let them hate, if hating on them for spending time with friends is the best they can do then it's not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, midsummer is the biggest end greatest holliday of the year. Kind of our 4th of July, everyone gets off work. As a swede you don't want to miss it, I knew Alicia would be home for it




Michael loves having a good time with friends, even better when he's with his girlfriend too [emoji3] Even when he is old - and that's a long way off - he will because he's young at heart. But contrary to what some people believe his social life is mainly with friends, not celebrity showbiz stuff. The stuff some of them write about his "lifestyle" and whether he's ready to settle down or wants children too! They have no idea about the way he lives or his personal desires.

How rude of people who call themselves fans to mock him, comparing him to a grandpa and frat boy like that. He can't win with them anyway. If he's at a big event with Alicia he's pushing PR and playing up to paps. If he's somewhere private with her and friends he's trying to hang with the kids! And really - Alicia is not a teenager, she's 27 in a couple of months - 11 years is not such a huge age difference. You're right they get particularly hateful when they see him with her in this kind of scenario, but I'd say they are already serious, no question about it[emoji6]


----------



## pennylane93

jcsepjj said:


> Right, midsummer in sweden is pretty much the same thing, kids dance around with their grand parents and everyone wears a flower crown, not just the girls. We drink schnaps and sing racy songs, that's just how it is. Honestly, Michael would have looked like a douche if he wasnt wearing that on his head, not the other way around
> 
> 
> 
> June is usually quite cold. We had 23 degrees celsius and sun in the north on Midsummer but Stockholm had rain. July is nice, 20-30 degrees, sometimes even 35 but June and August shifts alot. We've had terrible weather this year. But the sun is up all night, only an hour or two of darkness (00-02) so usually we go to sleep when the sun is up and it looks like day time outside.



Thanks. They might as well be in a winter festival with all those layers! 

Honestly though, all i see in that pic is just him trying to take part in his girlfriend's life/activities. I'm just too simple like that


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> Thanks. They might as well be in a winter festival with all those layers!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, all i see in that pic is just him trying to take part in his girlfriend's life/activities. I'm just too simple like that




Yep, that's what I see too, and no doubt enjoying himself [emoji2] You're not simple, just reasonable [emoji3]


----------



## pennylane93

Confirmed: Alicia will be in Bourne but NOT in AC
http://deadline.com/2015/06/alicia-...posite-matt-damon-paul-greengrass-1201452209/

Seems like she can't accommodate her schedule to fit both movies and choose Bourne instead. Good choice


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> Confirmed: Alicia will be in Bourne but NOT in AC
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/06/alicia-...posite-matt-damon-paul-greengrass-1201452209/
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like she can't accommodate her schedule to fit both movies and choose Bourne instead. Good choice




Maybe just as well with the accusations of her only getting the AC part because she's Michael's girlfriend. Although how reliable is this source? I noticed they repeatedly referred to Alicia as Danish! Both films are shooting in London this autumn so maybe there is some scope for a smaller role for her?


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe just as well with the accusations of her only getting the AC part because she's Michael's girlfriend. Although how reliable is this source? I noticed they repeatedly referred to Alicia as Danish! Both films are shooting in London this autumn so maybe there is some scope for a smaller role for her?


Well deadline is the first to report that she was in talks for AC and Bourne. Also the first to confirm Julia Stiles' return.   So I'd say pretty reliable?   Although,  that danish thing is an embarassing school boy error..


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> Well deadline is the first to report that she was in talks for AC and Bourne. Also the first to confirm Julia Stiles' return.   So I'd say pretty reliable?   Although,  that danish thing is an embarassing school boy error..




Well it's probably a good choice as she will be the lead actress in Bourne whereas Marion is lead actress in AC. Not to mention the cynical stuff! I'm sure Michael supports her decision and he'll still have her close by during filming [emoji3]


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> Well it's probably a good choice as she will be the lead actress in Bourne whereas Marion is lead actress in AC. Not to mention the cynical stuff! I'm sure Michael supports her decision and he'll still have her close by during filming [emoji3]


Yep, they said her role in Bourne is a major one. I don't think she'd be filling some disposable love interest role

Oh where did you read that Bourne is filming in London? I'm sure i've heard of it but can't remember where


----------



## BagBerry13

pennylane93 said:


> Confirmed: Alicia will be in Bourne but NOT in AC
> http://deadline.com/2015/06/alicia-...posite-matt-damon-paul-greengrass-1201452209/
> 
> Seems like she can't accommodate her schedule to fit both movies and choose Bourne instead. Good choice



Well, for me it seems like choosing between poo and crap. Both are just some action movies. _The Circle_ would've been more demanding.



pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe just as well with the accusations of her only getting the AC part because she's Michael's girlfriend. Although how reliable is this source? I noticed they repeatedly referred to Alicia as Danish! Both films are shooting in London this autumn so maybe there is some scope for a smaller role for her?



I think they confused it because of her shooting _The Danish Girl_. You know, Americans, for them Europe is a big ol' country.


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> Yep, they said her role in Bourne is a major one. I don't think she'd be filling some disposable love interest role
> 
> 
> 
> Oh where did you read that Bourne is filming in London? I'm sure i've heard of it but can't remember where




Can't remember offhand but it was within the last 2 weeks - will try and find it for you.

And if AC is a success it will probably be Michael's future franchise and could well spawn further films; so Alicia may have other opportunities to be part of it [emoji6]


----------



## jcsepjj

I think Bourne is a very smart career move for her, really hope she seals the deal. I thought she would be able to do both of them since they both were in London. I personaly is very excited for AC because I think the game is so cool and a great concept. However I'm not sure how well it would do in cinemas though and I don't want her to do it just because of Michael. Bourne is a guaranteed success already. And I read The Circle, and I'm praying the won't do it, the book was crap. Seem like a flop dispite Hanks.


----------



## pennylane93

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, for me it seems like choosing between poo and crap. Both are just some action movies. _The Circle_ would've been more demanding.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they confused it because of her shooting _The Danish Girl_. You know, Americans, for them Europe is a big ol' country.



Well i'm quite excited about Bourne since Greengrass returns.  I'm still very cynical about video game adaptations so... 
Haven't read the Circle so i can't tell how challenging it could be..i was hoping she'll do it only because she'll be the lead character instead of supporting 


jcsepjj said:


> And I read The Circle, and I'm praying the won't do it, the book was crap. Seem like a flop dispite Hanks.


Was it really bad? I've read the reviews on goodreads and they were mostly mixed reviews idk  what to think of it.  I saw several people commenting about how it offers nothing new but i'm not sure what that means


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I think Bourne is a very smart career move for her, really hope she seals the deal. I thought she would be able to do both of them since they both were in London. I personaly is very excited for AC because I think the game is so cool and a great concept. However I'm not sure how well it would do in cinemas though and I don't want her to do it just because of Michael. Bourne is a guaranteed success already. And I read The Circle, and I'm praying the won't do it, the book was crap. Seem like a flop dispite Hanks.




You never know, she might be able to slot in a small role in AC as the films are both shooting in London.... 

Seems like The Circle is struggling to get itself a lead actress... I thought it was confirmed yesterday that Alicia had definitely declined it?


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, for me it seems like choosing between poo and crap. Both are just some action movies. _The Circle_ would've been more demanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they confused it because of her shooting _The Danish Girl_. You know, Americans, for them Europe is a big ol' country.




Lool, yeah there's a great deal many Americans don't understand about Europe and Europeans...especially how different we are to them culturally [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> Yep, they said her role in Bourne is a major one. I don't think she'd be filling some disposable love interest role
> 
> 
> 
> Oh where did you read that Bourne is filming in London? I'm sure i've heard of it but can't remember where




Found the articles, here are the links:

http://collider.com/bourne-5-julia-...damon-for-sequel/?from_app=ios&ref_=ext_iosp_

http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/37...pped-for-bourne-5?from_app=ios&ref_=ext_iosp_


I see Viggo has been offered a part, a friend of Michael's - at this rate Michael will want in too!


----------



## jcsepjj

I don't know, I just thought it was really dumb. It's kind of one of those Twilight things where everyone likes this kind of bland girl without it ever being explained why. Her character was really dull and it took forever for it to actually go anywhere. I'm sure the script is good, the book got some interesting ideas to it but I don't see people going to the cinemas to watch it. Sure it's a lead role but they would have to hire a really special actress to make the character likable, not even Alicia or Emma are that good  I wonder why Hanks signed on, the script must have something more.


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> Found the articles, here are the links:
> 
> http://collider.com/bourne-5-julia-...damon-for-sequel/?from_app=ios&ref_=ext_iosp_
> 
> http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/37...pped-for-bourne-5?from_app=ios&ref_=ext_iosp_
> 
> 
> I see Viggo has been offered a part, a friend of Michael's - at this rate Michael will want in too!


Thanks! 


jcsepjj said:


> I don't know, I just thought it was really dumb. It's kind of one of those Twilight things where everyone likes this kind of bland girl without it ever being explained why. Her character was really dull and it took forever for it to actually go anywhere. I'm sure the script is good, the book got some interesting ideas to it but I don't see people going to the cinemas to watch it. Sure it's a lead role but they would have to hire a really special actress to make the character likable, not even Alicia or Emma are that good  I wonder why Hanks signed on, the script must have something more.


Ah i see...


----------



## BagBerry13

pennylane93 said:


> Well i'm quite excited about Bourne since Greengrass returns.  I'm still very cynical about video game adaptations so...
> Haven't read the Circle so i can't tell how challenging it could be..i was hoping she'll do it only because she'll be the lead character instead of supporting
> 
> Was it really bad? I've read the reviews on goodreads and they were mostly mixed reviews idk  what to think of it.  I saw several people commenting about how it offers nothing new but i'm not sure what that means



I currently have to read The Circle for university and it's quite good once you get into it. The Mae character has the biggest change of personality across the whole story.
The book is very timely because some of the things being depicted in it are happening right now in the world. And some things that have been depicted (the book was written in 2013) are happening now which is kinda scary because the book gives some kind of outlook what could go wrong.



jcsepjj said:


> I don't know, I just thought it was really dumb. It's kind of one of those Twilight things where everyone likes this kind of bland girl without it ever being explained why. Her character was really dull and it took forever for it to actually go anywhere. I'm sure the script is good, the book got some interesting ideas to it but I don't see people going to the cinemas to watch it. Sure it's a lead role but they would have to hire a really special actress to make the character likable, not even Alicia or Emma are that good  I wonder why Hanks signed on, the script must have something more.



The point was that her character was supposed to be dull. She's the nice, naive and innocent girl coming from a small town and then, in her opinion, winning the lottery by getting this great job in a big company. You were supposed to feel with her because she could be anybody of us (except I'm not that stupid) and therefore her story could happen to anyone of us.


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> I currently have to read The Circle for university and it's quite good once you get into it. The Mae character has the biggest change of personality across the whole story.
> The book is very timely because some of the things being depicted in it are happening right now in the world. And some things that have been depicted (the book was written in 2013) are happening now which is kinda scary because the book gives some kind of outlook what could go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> The point was that her character was supposed to be dull. She's the nice, naive and innocent girl coming from a small town and then, in her opinion, winning the lottery by getting this great job in a big company. You were supposed to feel with her because she could be anybody of us (except I'm not that stupid) and therefore her story could happen to anyone of us.



Maybe I'm a bit harsh, but her character... can't stand her. I think it's a story that will be better once on screen, the way the book is written isn't the best and for sure Hanks part will be bigger in the movie!


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> I think they confused it because of her shooting _The Danish Girl_. You know, Americans, for them Europe is a big ol' country.



That she spoke Danish in A Royal Affair probably didn't help either..


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, for me it seems like choosing between poo and crap. Both are just some action movies. _The Circle_ would've been more demanding.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they confused it because of her shooting _The Danish Girl_. You know, Americans, for them Europe is a big ol' country.



Like I said,I prefer to see her in Bourne and not in AC. I don't what to think about The Circle.. Maybe she has other projects.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I've seen all the Bourne movies and there really wasn't a "strong" female character. There was the useless love interest and useless friend/foe  that either helped him or tried to catch him using technology. It would be nice for the new one to actually give them something to do


----------



## PurseLynne

I think Alicia would make a good mermaid in an adaptation of The Little Mermaid.


----------



## Underoos!

I literally would be shocked if the new Bourne movie films solely in London.  As far as locations, IIRC, it seems that there were, at the very least, four or five countries for each of the first three Bourne movies.  I'm sure the movie will be London centric (maybe for interior shots at a studio) but I can't imagine the whole thing being shot only in London.  I'm wondering if this is why she had to turn down a role in AC.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Underoos! said:


> I literally would be shocked if the new Bourne movie films solely in London.  As far as locations, IIRC, it seems that there were, at the very least, four or five countries for each of the first three Bourne movies.  I'm sure the movie will be London centric (maybe for interior shots at a studio) but I can't imagine the whole thing being shot only in London.  I'm wondering if this is why she had to turn down a role in AC.




Guess there will be locations too but they haven't been specified as far as I know. Do we know the story line? That might offer some clues..


----------



## jcsepjj

Know nothing about the storyline but there is talks that it will be based on the fourth book, Betrayal. Having read the plot I'm not sure. In the Jenner sequel Bourne is in Moscow, so he'll probably return from that. Alicia chooses her roles wisely, don't think she'll play just some love interest. Has to be more to it then that. She constantly talks about the importance of strong female roles. She's probably in it for the action. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bourne_Betrayal


----------



## Idun

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I've seen all the Bourne movies and there really wasn't a "strong" female character. There was the useless love interest and useless friend/foe  that either helped him or tried to catch him using technology. It would be nice for the new one to actually give them something to do



Joan Allen is pretty kickass? Not that it's a given that Alicia will play someone like her but it _is_ possible..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I've seen all the Bourne movies and there really wasn't a "strong" female character. There was the useless love interest and useless friend/foe  that either helped him or tried to catch him using technology. It would be nice for the new one to actually give them something to do



I like the films but if you aren't Joan Allen, the female roles aren't very filled out. Fingers crossed that changes this time around.


----------



## Blueberry12

http://justjoelkinnaman.tumblr.com/post/76855367573/giallorps-that-time-alicia-vikander-and-joel


Gif from the Swedish soap Andra Avenyn with Alicia and Joel Kinnaman.


----------



## BagBerry13

Now it's official. Emma Watson is attached to _The Circle_. They start shooting in September in California.


----------



## jcsepjj

It's a shame all Bourne, AC and The Circle all had to shoot in September. Tough choice, lets hope she did the right one


----------



## SusanBeach

https://mobile.twitter.com/TheManFromUNCLE/status/613994499530969088

Maybe this already is posted here 

Looking forward for the movie


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> It's a shame all Bourne, AC and The Circle all had to shoot in September. Tough choice, lets hope she did the right one




Well she was kind of spoilt for choice but surely that's a good place to be! I'm thankful none of them has any association with Harvey Weinstein...for obvious reasons [emoji6]


----------



## Hackensack

I also hope she picked the right one, but I doubt her choice.  Viggo Mortensen refused the role he was offered in Bourne, and he has great integrity as an actor.  AC is a gamble as a franchise, and in addition she would be third lead, but the chance to be in a film with Fassy and Marion, two of the most respected actors around, might be worth it.  The Circle has Tom Hanks; remember how he went to bat for Barkhad Abdi?  Instead she picked the role of the "Girl" in an aging franchise.  To me, she picked the least interesting of the three.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Agree! The Bourne movie was the least appealing of all her choices.


----------



## jcsepjj

I think a big part of Alicia choosing Bourne is because of Paul Greengrass and Matt, she usually chooses projects based on the people who are involved. I'm sure she would have loved to work with Fassy and Marion but I think she didn't want people to talk as if she only got the part because of Michael. She wants to make it on her own. I think The Circle wasnt enough of a challenge, she's done a ton of drama and wants to do something else. Time will tell, she might have made a misstake, we'll see. I'm sure she's got plenty of exciting projects coming up. 

Is Viggo officially out of Bourne, btw?


----------



## pennylane93

jcsepjj said:


> I think a big part of Alicia choosing Bourne is because of Paul Greengrass and Matt, she usually chooses projects based on the people who are involved. I'm sure she would have loved to work with Fassy and Marion but I think she didn't want people to talk as if she only got the part because of Michael. She wants to make it on her own. I think The Circle wasnt enough of a challenge, she's done a ton of drama and wants to do something else. Time will tell, she might have made a misstake, we'll see. I'm sure she's got plenty of exciting projects coming up.
> 
> Is Viggo officially out of Bourne, btw?



No, there hasn't been any official news on Viggo. 

If you read comments on movie sites regarding her choosing Bourne over AC, people seem to think it's a no brainer, 'of course she chose an acclaimed franchise instead of video game adaptations!',  and people are generally excited with the original Bourne returning after that crap with Jeremy Renner. 
Also they probably wrote a strong female character in Bourne which she's drawn into. 

AC was the least appealing for me (sorry Michael!)  i was hoping it's either The Circle or Bourne.  Tom Hanks should be put into consideration, but i would want to work with Greengrass too! 

Also, has anyone read The Danish Girl? I'm wondering if her character is more of a supporting role or a lead (like Felicity Jones in TTOE for example)?


----------



## PurseLynne

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Agree! The Bourne movie was the least appealing of all her choices.


I agree


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> No, there hasn't been any official news on Viggo.
> 
> If you read comments on movie sites regarding her choosing Bourne over AC, people seem to think it's a no brainer, 'of course she chose an acclaimed franchise instead of video game adaptations!',  and people are generally excited with the original Bourne returning after that crap with Jeremy Renner.
> Also they probably wrote a strong female character in Bourne which she's drawn into.
> 
> AC was the least appealing for me (sorry Michael!)  i was hoping it's either The Circle or Bourne.  Tom Hanks should be put into consideration, but i would want to work with Greengrass too!
> *
> Also, has anyone read The Danish Girl? I'm wondering if her character is more of a supporting role or a lead (like Felicity Jones in TTOE for example)?*


I suppose her character is more like  Felicity Jones in TTOE. IF Focus will campaign for her and Redmayne,it will depend on how much crowded will be the lead and supporting categories.


----------



## jcsepjj

pennylane93 said:


> No, there hasn't been any official news on Viggo.
> 
> 
> 
> If you read comments on movie sites regarding her choosing Bourne over AC, people seem to think it's a no brainer, 'of course she chose an acclaimed franchise instead of video game adaptations!',  and people are generally excited with the original Bourne returning after that crap with Jeremy Renner.
> 
> Also they probably wrote a strong female character in Bourne which she's drawn into.
> 
> 
> 
> AC was the least appealing for me (sorry Michael!)  i was hoping it's either The Circle or Bourne.  Tom Hanks should be put into consideration, but i would want to work with Greengrass too!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone read The Danish Girl? I'm wondering if her character is more of a supporting role or a lead (like Felicity Jones in TTOE for example)?




I personally am happy she chose Bourne, I'm a huge fan of the first movies and I think as far as action goes, it doesnt get better. And I think it's a good opportunity to widen her audience. And they've worked on the cript for quite a while so I'm sure it will be good! 

I haven't seen TTOE, Felicity has a supporting role in that one, right? The Danish Girl is Alicias character's story, based on her going through her husbands changes, so unless they've changed it up for the movie it should be a lead part. She did say both she and Eddie is in most scenes of the film. Someone wrote on twitter yesterday that they hade seen it (not sure how much of it), at I'm guessing cineeurope and wrote that it was really good and predicted Oscar noms for both Alicia and Eddie


----------



## pennylane93

jcsepjj said:


> I personally am happy she chose Bourne, I'm a huge fan of the first movies and I think as far as action goes, it doesnt get better. And I think it's a good opportunity to widen her audience. And they've worked on the cript for quite a while so I'm sure it will be good!
> 
> I haven't seen TTOE, Felicity has a supporting role in that one, right? The Danish Girl is Alicias character's story, based on her going through her husbands changes, so unless they've changed it up for the movie it should be a lead part. She did say both she and Eddie is in most scenes of the film. Someone wrote on twitter yesterday that they hade seen it (not sure how much of it), at I'm guessing cineeurope and wrote that it was really good and predicted Oscar noms for both Alicia and Eddie


Felicity was nominated for lead actress, and TTOE was actually based on Jane Hawking's memoir about her life with Stephen, so i guess it's similar to TDG in terms of POV?


----------



## jcsepjj

pennylane93 said:


> Felicity was nominated for lead actress, and TTOE was actually based on Jane Hawking's memoir about her life with Stephen, so i guess it's similar to TDG in terms of POV?




I suppose so, yes  haven't heard any news about Tulip Fever. The cast is amazing, weird that there's no news.


----------



## mollie12

jcsepjj said:


> I suppose so, yes  haven't heard any news about Tulip Fever. The cast is amazing, weird that there's no news.



I've heard from a couple people who attended test screenings that the movie itself is a bit of a mess, though Alicia is quite good in it.  

The first shot from Alicia's Lous Vuitton campaign:  

https://instagram.com/p/4g8bv6K4bU/


----------



## jcsepjj

mollie12 said:


> I've heard from a couple people who attended test screenings that the movie itself is a bit of a mess, though Alicia is quite good in it.
> 
> The first shot from Alicia's Lous Vuitton campaign:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/4g8bv6K4bU/



Oh, that's a shame. From the Cannes reactions it seemed like people were plesently surprised
and liking it. Hopefully they'll be able to make something good of it. 

Can't wait for the rest of the pictures from the LV campaign to come out! And also, need the press tour for the man from uncle to start, like yesterday!


----------



## jcsepjj

First screening of The Man from UNCLE!
https://twitter.com/piyasroy/status/615746426920828928


----------



## mollie12

Haven't seen these before & not sure who the original source is:


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Haven't seen these before & not sure who the original source is:




Is that Alicia with her ex boyfriend in the first pic? Alicia sure looks like she knows how to have fun, unlike the way she's portrayed by some people! Are the pics from one of her friends' Instagram ?


----------



## Blueberry12

mollie12 said:


> Haven't seen these before & not sure who the original source is:



Her legs are so pretty.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Is that Alicia with her ex boyfriend in the first pic? Alicia sure looks like she knows how to have fun, unlike the way she's portrayed by some people! Are the pics from one of her friends' Instagram ?



Yes, the guy next to her is her ex. Think it's from two years ago, from her friends open instagram


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Yes, the guy next to her is her ex. Think it's from two years ago, from her friends open instagram



Wow! Just saw these photos of Alicia's ex boyfriend Gustav - he has a very similar look to Michael and is around the same age - clearly Michael is her "type"


----------



## pennylane93

I think this is why she and Michael were in Barcelona a couple of months ago... 




> News broke last month that Swedish actress Alicia Vikander would be the new face of the French fashion house. Since then, she has sported Vuitton's designs on multiple red carpets and sat front row at runway shows. This season's highly-anticipated ads were shot by two storied photographers  Bruce Weber and Juergen Teller.
> Teller shot Vikander and fellow campaign star Jennifer Connelly near Barcelona, WWD reported



Has she started doing promotional duties for UNCLE?


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> I think this is why she and Michael were in Barcelona a couple of months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has she started doing promotional duties for UNCLE?




That should start very soon - next weekend she is confirmed for the San Diego Comic Con - Saturday I believe.


----------



## Blueberry12

LV pix :














Source :

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/machina-star-alicia-vikanders-louis-806392


----------



## Blueberry12

Some luggage.




Source.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/machina-star-alicia-vikanders-louis-806392


----------



## Artica

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3052413
> 
> 
> Some luggage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/machina-star-alicia-vikanders-louis-806392



I wouldn't mind swapping with her. She can have my cheap mould stenching luggage. I'm sure they'll give her new shizz if she asked for it.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3052918


----------



## Tivo

I find her extremely forgettable. She does nothing for those LV ads.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Tivo said:


> I find her extremely forgettable. She does nothing for those LV ads.



She's an awful model. So awkward, boring and stiff. Smh


----------



## BagBerry13

At Comic Con for U.N.C.L.E.

View attachment 3061752


View attachment 3061753


View attachment 3061754


View attachment 3061755


View attachment 3061756


View attachment 3061757


View attachment 3061758


View attachment 3061759

Source


----------



## mollie12

I quite like that dress, especially compared to what she's been wearing recently.  It's very summery and event appropriate.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Basic.com


----------



## PurseLynne

She has a pretty skin complexion.


----------



## pearlyqueen

PurseLynne said:


> She has a pretty skin complexion.




Yes and she looks glowing; she's a lucky girl [emoji3]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> At Comic Con for U.N.C.L.E.
> 
> View attachment 3061752
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061753
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061754
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061755
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061756
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061757
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061759
> 
> Source



Love that dress.


----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you all for the pics 
Agree about the dress, I want one too


----------



## SusanBeach

From Twitter AliciaVikanderDaily

This is from a photoshoot friday in LA

https://mobile.twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/619995912744628224

From AVikanderRus

https://mobile.twitter.com/AVikanderRus/status/619993195783585792


----------



## mollie12

SusanBeach said:


> 619993195783585792
> From Twitter AVikanderRus
> 
> 619995912744628224
> From Twitter AliciaVikanderDaily
> 
> This is from a photoshoot friday in LA



Ah, good.  You figured it out.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## BagBerry13

At the annual Entertainment Weekly Comic Con party. Gosh, someone hit the self-tanner, huh?

View attachment 3063223


View attachment 3063224
View attachment 3063225

Source


----------



## pearlyqueen

Loool, not so much self tanning as a week in the Nicaraguan sun [emoji6]


----------



## salmaash

nope!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yep!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

BagBerry13 said:


> At the annual Entertainment Weekly Comic Con party. Gosh, someone hit the self-tanner, huh?
> 
> View attachment 3063223
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063224
> View attachment 3063225
> 
> Source



Yikes! She looks positively... _mystical_, lol. She's verging into oomph loompa territory though, so she might want to chill a bit on the tanner.

Anyway, I continue to be in awe of how tall Elizabeth Debicki is. She's Amazonian, in the very best way! Does anyone know if she has a fashion deal by any chance?  She has the body for it and just seems like she'd do well in campaigns and whatnot. Having skimmed through this thread, I'm feeling nostalgic for the era of the real supermodels right now. But, if we must have celebs (and not-quite-celebs) instead of actual models in everything, can we at least have modelesque actresses  like Debicki? If actresses are the new models, Debicki would be like the Nadja Auermann.


----------



## SusanBeach

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Yikes! She looks positively... _mystical_, lol. She's verging into oomph loompa territory though, so she might want to chill a bit on the tanner.
> 
> Anyway, I continue to be in awe of how tall Elizabeth Debicki is. She's Amazonian, in the very best way! Does anyone know if she has a fashion deal by any chance?  She has the body for it and just seems like she'd do well in campaigns and whatnot. Having skimmed through this thread, I'm feeling nostalgic for the era of the real supermodels right now. But, if we must have celebs (and not-quite-celebs) instead of actual models in everything, can we at least have modelesque actresses  like Debicki? If actresses are the new models, Debicki would be like the Nadja Auermann.



Do you know how tall Elizabeth is? The difference between her and Alicia is huge and Alicia is not so short, I think she is about170 cm. And I agree, Elizabeth have a model body.
I don't know how LV and the others fashion house work but to me it seems that they have two tracks,  the "real" models and the celebs track.
I think Alicia get quickly tanned and the dress to me is not the best, not the worst. But I think it's the makeup thats odd(off) for me, did they want her to have an elder look? For me she is her best when she have little makeup.


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> Do you know how tall Elizabeth is? The difference between her and Alicia is huge and Alicia is not so short, I think she is about170 cm. And I agree, Elizabeth have a model body.
> 
> I don't know how LV and the others fashion house work but to me it seems that they have two tracks,  the "real" models and the celebs track.
> 
> I think Alicia get quickly tanned and the dress to me is not the best, not the worst. But I think it's the makeup thats odd(off) for me, did they want her to have an elder look? For me she is her best when she have little makeup.




IMDB states that Elizabeth is 190 cm and Alicia is 166 cm - a big difference! I think fashion houses promote different types of "looks" devised by their creative directors. Whatever way they work Alicia is in demand for fashion shoots so she must have something they want to work with. I agree she tans very easily when in the hot sun, like many Swedes, and doesn't need tanning sprays. I also agree she looks best with little make up although she looked great at the Macbeth premiere.


----------



## jcsepjj

To be fair, Elizabeth is very pale aswell.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> To be fair, Elizabeth is very pale aswell.
> 
> View attachment 3063538
> View attachment 3063541




Yes she is, think she's of Polish and Irish descent?


----------



## SusanBeach

pearlyqueen said:


> IMDB states that Elizabeth is 190 cm and Alicia is 166 cm - a big difference! I think fashion houses promote different types of "looks" devised by their creative directors. Whatever way they work Alicia is in demand for fashion shoots so she must have something they want to work with. I agree she tans very easily when in the hot sun, like many Swedes, and doesn't need tanning sprays. I also agree she looks best with little make up although she looked great at the Macbeth premiere.



Yes, I loved her look at the premiere.


----------



## Morgane

Honestly I don't like the new LV ads.Alicia,Jennifer Connelly,Angel Rutledge are beautiful women,but the concept is a bit lazy.
I prefer her look  at the Comic Con panel. The new InStyle photoshoot is cute too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia looks great on the cover of Love magazine

https://instagram.com/p/5HuzkhkrNx/


----------



## jcsepjj

Can't wait to see the pictures from that photoshoot! They will be gorgeous.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Can't wait to see the pictures from that photoshoot! They will be gorgeous.




Yes she looks stunning! I'm guessing it's a recent London photoshoot? Maybe from around the time in June when she and Michael were last in London?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Does anyone know what award is being presented to Alicia at the Ischia Film Festival and when she's receiving it?


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Does anyone know what award is being presented to Alicia at the Ischia Film Festival and when she's receiving it?



 "ISCHIA BREAKOUT ACTRESS OF THE YEAR"

 The festival is running between 11 - 19 july , but I don't know when Alicia will recieve the award.


----------



## jcsepjj

I thought she'd get the award tonight, since she was in such a hurry to leave San Diego for Italy. Perhaps some interviews today and the award tomorrow


----------



## Blueberry12

Only 2 days left , so she must get the award very soon.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> "ISCHIA BREAKOUT ACTRESS OF THE YEAR"
> 
> 
> 
> The festival is running between 11 - 19 july , but I don't know when Alicia will recieve the award.




Thanks! [emoji2]


----------



## jcsepjj

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-share-giggle-enjoy-smoking-break-Ischia.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I thought she'd get the award tonight, since she was in such a hurry to leave San Diego for Italy. Perhaps some interviews today and the award tomorrow




Oh, I thought she arrived in Ischia yesterday (Wednesday)? Michael was seen in Montreal on Monday so maybe she stopped off home in London before heading to Ischia?

I saw from the Ischia schedule that TOY was showing tonight and Ex Machina tomorrow night, but there was no mention of when the award would be presented.  Helen Mirren is receiving an award Friday evening, but I don't know if there is just one award ceremony?


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-share-giggle-enjoy-smoking-break-Ischia.html




I didn't know Alicia smokes! I thought she might get Michael to kick the habit but clearly not!


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> I didn't know Alicia smokes! I thought she might get Michael to kick the habit but clearly not!




No, she's one of those occasional smokers. Don't think dating Michael is helping. Hopefully they will quit it!


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh, I thought she arrived in Ischia yesterday (Wednesday)? Michael was seen in Montreal on Monday so maybe she stopped off home in London before heading to Ischia?
> 
> I saw from the Ischia schedule that TOY was showing tonight and Ex Machina tomorrow night, but there was no mention of when the award would be presented.  Helen Mirren is receiving an award Friday evening, but I don't know if there is just one award ceremony?




She did, probably a quick stop in London or NYC. I think there have already been some award ceremonies (Banderas got one) but sounds likely that it is tomorrow. Did not know that, perhaps she's doing some promoting for them and the man from uncle while she's there?


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> I didn't know Alicia smokes! I thought she might get Michael to kick the habit but clearly not!



Practically everyone in Hollywood smokes (even many supposed health nuts), especially young actresses. It helps with the whole not eating thing. People just usually try to hide it for the cameras.

What I want to know is... why is she lifting her full length t-shirt up so high you can see her bra, in a restaraunt,  on an outdoor patio even? Because I don't care how hot it is or what continent you're from, that's straight up tacky.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Practically everyone in Hollywood smokes (even many supposed health nuts), especially young actresses. It helps with the whole not eating thing. People just usually try to hide it for the cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> What I want to know is... why is she lifting her full length t-shirt up so high you can see her bra, in a restaraunt,  on an outdoor patio even? Because I don't care how hot it is or what continent you're from, that's straight up tacky.




What a shame if that's true -  that practically everyone in Hollywood smokes - I assume that's not Hollywood the place, but rather the industry in this case?

Poor Alicia being papped like that! She probably only lifted her top for a few seconds to cool down, many of us have done it but without the pap intrusion. Reminds me of the time Michael was papped when his penis was on display when he took a pee filming Slow West which was captured on camera too. I'm sure he'll sympathise with her [emoji3]


----------



## pennylane93

I can see why some people might think it's inappropriate, but as i live in a holiday destination island where people are wandering around the streets in bikinis, that's pretty tame to me lol 

I like her look at the award event


----------



## jcsepjj

It does look like she's trying to fan herself by liftning up the shirt and was paped' just then (of course). I don't see whats tacky about it. Sure if it was a fancy restaurant but she's outdoor in Italy. And there seem to be a misconception among the haters that Alicia is posh or something. That she tries to act elegant. It's not the case at all. She's far from it. She's from a far left socialist family with a feminist mother that has taught her to never make difference in people or apologise for who you are. You think people would have called it tacky if it was Fassy liftning his shirt up to fan himself? She's a party girl, dispite what people like to believe and she has never claimed to be anything else. 

Some of the haters have made her out to be some posh and stuck up girl, which is ridic, and now they are hating on her for mackina grace? Come on. 

Loved her look at the event!


----------



## jcsepjj

Lacking grace*


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> It does look like she's trying to fan herself by liftning up the shirt and was paped' just then (of course). I don't see whats tacky about it. Sure if it was a fancy restaurant but she's outdoor in Italy. And there seem to be a misconception among the haters that Alicia is posh or something. That she tries to act elegant. It's not the case at all. She's far from it. She's from a far left socialist family with a feminist mother that has taught her to never make difference in people or apologise for who you are. You think people would have called it tacky if it was Fassy liftning his shirt up to fan himself? She's a party girl, dispite what people like to believe and she has never claimed to be anything else.
> 
> Some of the haters have made her out to be some posh and stuck up girl, which is ridic, and now they are hating on her for mackina grace? Come on.
> 
> Loved her look at the event!




Yeah, it's sad the way a handful of people are determined to mock, denigrate and slander Alicia as much and as widely as possible. The one thing they have in common is being fans of Michael Fassbender. I don't see their opinions of her shared anywhere else, in fact quite the opposite. 

Over on Michael's page they have now collectively decided that in fact Alicia is not even his girlfriend at all, but a "gal pal" instead. Laughable how the haters can twist reality to such an extent! I guess they (or their fantasies) must feel really threatened by her to react in such a bizarre way!


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, it's sad the way a handful of people are determined to mock, denigrate and slander Alicia as much and as widely as possible. The one thing they have in common is being fans of Michael Fassbender. I don't see their opinions of her shared anywhere else, in fact quite the opposite.
> 
> Over on Michael's page they have now collectively decided that in fact Alicia is not even his girlfriend at all, but a "gal pal" instead. Laughable how the haters can twist reality to such an extent! I guess they (or their fantasies) must feel really threatened by her to react in such a bizarre way!




It's gone way too far. The behavour that we are seeing now is completely unacceptable. They are egging each other on and It's become pure internet bullying and is in no way ok. We all have the rights to our opinions and the right to dislike people and behavour but in what way is what's going on right now acceptable? There are plenty of public figures that I dislike but how low must you sink before you start looking up articles on that person, that has nothing to do with Fassbender, and start sharing hatred. I really hope they look back one day and realise how disgusting the behavour was. I cry for humanity.

The other sad part about it is the fact that they are hating for all the wrong reasons. They are basing their hate on lies that they've made up themself and told each other. If they could behave like normal human beeings and actually talk and discuss like normal people do, then so much of their missinformed facts could be adjusted but because of all the fake facts they are absolutely cluesless about the truth. That is why whey believe in all the lies. The gap between the truth and the lies have disappeared. I feel sorry for Michael for having "fans" that has so little faith in him. 

And even though I know most of it is pure jealousy and immature behavour it's still sad to see that kind of undeserved hate. I feel sorry for Alicia because I know where she's coming from and I just hope that she hasn't taken part in all the cruel things they say. Becuse she's a sweet "girl next door" kind of person and really don't deserve it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> It's gone way too far. The behavour that we are seeing now is completely unacceptable. They are egging each other on and It's become pure internet bullying and is in no way ok. We all have the rights to our opinions and the right to dislike people and behavour but in what way is what's going on right now acceptable? There are plenty of public figures that I dislike but how low must you sink before you start looking up articles on that person, that has nothing to do with Fassbender, and start sharing hatred. I really hope they look back one day and realise how disgusting the behavour was. I cry for humanity.
> 
> The other sad part about it is the fact that they are hating for all the wrong reasons. They are basing their hate on lies that they've made up themself and told each other. If they could behave like normal human beeings and actually talk and discuss like normal people do, then so much of their missinformed facts could be adjusted but because of all the fake facts they are absolutely cluesless about the truth. That is why whey believe in all the lies. The gap between the truth and the lies have disappeared. I feel sorry for Michael for having "fans" that has so little faith in him.
> 
> And even though I know most of it is pure jealousy and immature behavour it's still sad to see that kind of undeserved hate. I feel sorry for Alicia because I know where she's coming from and I just hope that she hasn't taken part in all the cruel things they say. Becuse she's a sweet "girl next door" kind of person and really don't deserve it.




Hard as it is, I suppose you have to pity these people , so twisted by hatred and jealousy. I feel sorry for Alicia too, she's done nothing to deserve this - if she's aware of it her consolation is that she's living the dream and she has the man they all want. Michael is also a lovely, sweet man, how inappropriate for two such people to be on the receiving end of this unrelenting poison.

Changing the theme, I noticed in recent photos that Alicia is wearing a thin white wrist band. Is this one of her favourite accessories? Does it have any significance in Sweden?


----------



## BagBerry13

pennylane93 said:


> I can see why some people might think it's inappropriate, but as i live in a holiday destination island where people are wandering around the streets in bikinis, that's pretty tame to me lol



 
Agreed! To me it looks like a bikini top. And if they're at a restaurant near the beach I can see why that happened.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Hard as it is, I suppose you have to pity these people , so twisted by hatred and jealousy. I feel sorry for Alicia too, she's done nothing to deserve this - if she's aware of it her consolation is that she's living the dream and she has the man they all want. Michael is also a lovely, sweet man, how inappropriate for two such people to be on the receiving end of this unrelenting poison.
> 
> Changing the theme, I noticed in recent photos that Alicia is wearing a thin white wrist band. Is this one of her favourite accessories? Does it have any significance in Sweden?




Not that I know of, I know she wears a lot of Allison Bryan Jewellery, might be from them! 



BagBerry13 said:


> Agreed! To me it looks like a bikini top. And if they're at a restaurant near the beach I can see why that happened.




Excactly!


----------



## Katespadegurl

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, it's sad the way a handful of people are determined to mock, denigrate and slander Alicia as much and as widely as possible. The one thing they have in common is being fans of Michael Fassbender. I don't see their opinions of her shared anywhere else, in fact quite the opposite.
> 
> Over on Michael's page they have now collectively decided that in fact Alicia is not even his girlfriend at all, but a "gal pal" instead. Laughable how the haters can twist reality to such an extent! I guess they (or their fantasies) must feel really threatened by her to react in such a bizarre way!



I do agree that it has gotten way out of hand with the hate, however I see on other websites that not only Michaels fans who dislike her, it's also non-Michael fans. But yeah it has gotten over the top.


----------



## jcsepjj

Katespadegurl said:


> I do agree that it has gotten way out of hand with the hate, however I see on other websites that not only Michaels fans who dislike her, it's also non-Michael fans. But yeah it has gotten over the top.




The reason why people have started to dislike her is because of the lies that started spreading from the Fassy fans. Non of the reasons they have for disliking her is based on facts, just vicious rumours. Very sad.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> The reason why people have started to dislike her is because of the lies that started spreading from the Fassy fans. Non of the reasons they have for disliking her is based on facts, just vicious rumours. Very sad.




If there is dislike for her elsewhere it will be from the vicious rumours from this small group of haters. However I haven't seen dislike for her anywhere else. I don't count comments sections on newspapers; it's the same haters again who write the same stuff, they repeat themselves all over the internet. They just can't leave her alone,


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> If there is dislike for her elsewhere it will be from the vicious rumours from this small group of haters. However I haven't seen dislike for her anywhere else. I don't count comments sections on newspapers; it's the same haters again who write the same stuff, they repeat themselves all over the internet. They just can't leave her alone,



I've read articles that is strictly about her career/movies (no Michael mentioned) on movie sites and i saw some people (with disqus account)  on the comment section saying those stuff about her using sexual favours/Weinstein  to get her roles, and i was a bit surprised because I thought 'wow apparently this rumor do exists outside of Fassy fandom' 

But then... I was on justjared, reading some articles  about them and in the comment section, i found those same disqus accounts who spread the casting couch **** all over the internet. They are in fact regular commenters on Michael's articles at JJ lol.  Still the same Fassy stans all over again, taking over every articles about her 

And if there are people who dislike her outside the Fassy fandom, it's completely normal, right? I mean when you're an actress/famous people,  of course there are people who like you and those who don't. People might not like her acting, her looks, her attitude, and especially for a rising star like her, some people might find her overexposed or overrated (like people did with Jlaw, Shailene, Rooney, etc)...  If it's just that kind of dislike, it's normal, she can't please everyone.  But what disturb me is the nasty, over the top, accusations and theories about her that seem to coming from one collective source and that is the Fassy fandom


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> I've read articles that is strictly about her career/movies (no Michael mentioned) on movie sites and i saw some people (with disqus account)  on the comment section saying those stuff about her using sexual favours/Weinstein  to get her roles, and i was a bit surprised because I thought 'wow apparently this rumor do exists outside of Fassy fandom'
> 
> 
> 
> But then... I was on justjared, reading some articles  about them and in the comment section, i found those same disqus accounts who spread the casting couch **** all over the internet. They are in fact regular commenters on Michael's articles at JJ lol.  Still the same Fassy stans all over again, taking over every articles about her




Yep, you've seen it too. Same small group of Alicia haters doing their utmost to spread their lies and hate about her as far as they can.. Makes you wonder why they do it and what they hope to get out of it... Do they seriously think they are going to damage her career or her relationship with Michael? Both look pretty solid to me [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

I just go back to that thread on Michael's IMDB that addressed this very topic.  I don't want to c/p any of the posts because I don't want anyone here to feel like I'm directing it at them or attacking them.  But the whole thread is worth a read.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1055413/board/thread/245959863?p=1


----------



## gracekelly

I knew her name and that she was Fassbender's GF, but nothing else about her.  I saw Testament of Youth this past weekend and she was marvelous!  She is a beautiful girl and very natural looking.  Tiny!  I thought this was a very difficult role as this was not a happy go lucky sort of movie.  Vera Brittains's daughter was pleased with how she performed.  Interstingly, VB was a very pretty woman herself and AV looks very much like her IMO.


----------



## jenny1981

jcsepjj said:


> The reason why people have started to dislike her is because of the lies that started spreading from the Fassy fans. Non of the reasons they have for disliking her is based on facts, just vicious rumours. Very sad.


No, I think it's based on the articles. Most people don't follow Fassy fans. If not for the quotes in those articles, she may have stood a chance with them and me.


----------



## pennylane93

jenny1981 said:


> No, I think it's based on the articles. Most people don't follow Fassy fans. If not for the quotes in those articles, she may have stood a chance with them and me.


Like i said, if there are people who dislike her based on their perceived attitude of hers, it's not a problem (not for me at least, no one is obliged to like her). People can interpret her quotes in different ways, whether it's positively or negatively, i don't mind   But when there are comments that are referring to unfounded accusations (i.e she's whoring herself for jobs) and bizzare conspiracy theories , that's when it became inappropriate to me, and _ people who spread this kind of accusations are usually the same group of people _ ... 
And like others have said, the conspiracy theories are getting out of hand, i particularly agree with the imdb thread that Allie28 has posted. 
It's ok to speculate, but these people are treating their speculation like cold hard facts, holding to it like gospel, and spreading it in various sites. 
That being said, I don't mind reading comments like "she said she'll have 3 movies in contention for oscar? Wow what a arrogant *****" but i'm not comfortable reading stuff like "oh she got that Bourne role, so she's  screwing Marshall too on top of Weinstein!", it's just disgusting. Those are the kind of comments i notice being written more and more by the same disqus accounts on different sites


----------



## chicaloca

I've been wondering why this thread is so active. I guess the Fassy connection?

 I'm not sure what to make of this actress. I honestly never heard of her until she became Fassy's GF.  I saw Ex Machina and while she was OK I didn't see it as some career making performance. She's attractive but in a plain, unmemorable way. She's not a stunner like Margot Robbie. Articles about her seem to be polarized. They're either overwrought, gushing PR pieces or they're less enthusiatic pieces laced with shade. The blind items coming out recently that point to her paint a rather unsavory picture. She could be sufferring for being an openly ambititous female but all these sources keep pointing to the same attributes - coldness, thirst and arrogance. She and her PR team may want to get a handle on things. The media loves to brand people and the labels can stick for the duration of  their careers.


----------



## pearlyqueen

chicaloca said:


> I've been wondering why this thread is so active. I guess the Fassy connection?
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of this actress. I honestly never heard of her until she became Fassy's GF.  I saw Ex Machina and while she was OK I didn't see it as some career making performance. She's attractive but in a plain, unmemorable way. She's not a stunner like Margot Robbie. Articles about her seem to be polarized. They're either overwrought, gushing PR pieces or they're less enthusiatic pieces laced with shade. The blind items coming out recently that point to her paint a rather unsavory picture. She could be sufferring for being an openly ambititous female but all these sources keep pointing to the same attributes - coldness, thirst and arrogance. She and her PR team may want to get a handle on things. The media loves to brand people and the labels can stick for the duration of  their careers.




She is rated highly in the industry for her acting ability and is much in demand. Looks are subjective, one person may find her attractive but unmemorable, another beautiful. 

Not sure what/who you're referring to as "all these sources". The vast majority of the unsavoury stuff originates from a small group of Fassbender fans who have a very unhealthy hatred of her and who spread their lies and poison as far as possible all over the Internet. And Blind Items? They are nothing but puerile gossip and invective cobbled together to suit a particular narrative and then dispensed as "inside information". This then gets distributed as "further proof" and so the gossip takes on a new momentum.


----------



## BagBerry13

chicaloca said:


> I've been wondering why this thread is so active. I guess the Fassy connection?
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of this actress. I honestly never heard of her until she became Fassy's GF.  I saw Ex Machina and while she was OK I didn't see it as some career making performance. *She's attractive but in a plain, unmemorable way. She's not a stunner like Margot Robbie.* Articles about her seem to be polarized. They're either overwrought, gushing PR pieces or they're less enthusiatic pieces laced with shade. The blind items coming out recently that point to her paint a rather unsavory picture. She could be sufferring for being an openly ambititous female but all these sources keep pointing to the same attributes - coldness, thirst and arrogance. She and her PR team may want to get a handle on things. The media loves to brand people and the labels can stick for the duration of  their careers.



See and this proves that all opinions are subjective. I for example find Margot Robbie plain looking, not especially attractive. It's always a point of view thing. And that's why there are people who find one actress attractive while the other fails to appeal.


----------



## chicaloca

pearlyqueen said:


> She is rated highly in the industry for her acting ability and is much in demand. Looks are subjective, one person may find her attractive but unmemorable, another beautiful.
> 
> *Not sure what/who you're referring to as "all these sources". *The vast majority of the unsavoury stuff originates from a small group of Fassbender fans who have a very unhealthy hatred of her and who spread their lies and poison as far as possible all over the Internet. And Blind Items? They are nothing but puerile gossip and invective cobbled together to suit a particular narrative and then dispensed as "inside information". This then gets distributed as "further proof" and so the gossip takes on a new momentum.



I'm  not referring to message board chatter. I'm referring to actual articles written about her that throw shade while referring to her "coolness" and alluding to her thirst. I don't think haters on a forum can put words in the mouth of a NY Times writer.


----------



## pearlyqueen

chicaloca said:


> I'm  not referring to message board chatter. I'm referring to actual articles written about her that throw shade while referring to her "coolness" and alluding to her thirst. I don't think haters on a forum can put words in the mouth of a NY Times writer.




Well that's your interpretation of one article; personally I don't read it that way. There are many more articles and interviews with her that present her in a very positive way.


----------



## Idun

I don't think much of Lainey or of her hardly blind blind items, but what I do find a bit interesting is that so many on various sites right away guessed on Alicia and dissed on her with little hesitation. I'm not sure what/how much web fame/popularity/hate means for an actor/actresses career? I'm also not sure it's just hate from crazy Fassy fangirls. There can't be that many of them. I wonder if she somehow comes off in a off-putting way in English? I at least first noticed hostility towards her online after the interview where she talked about hoping to have three movies at the Oscars.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Idun said:


> I don't think much of Lainey or of her hardly blind blind items, but what I do find a bit interesting is that so many on various sites right away guessed on Alicia and dissed on her with little hesitation. I'm not sure what/how much web fame/popularity/hate means for an actor/actresses career? I'm also not sure it's just hate from crazy Fassy fangirls. There can't be that many of them. I wonder if she somehow comes off in a off-putting way in English? I at least first noticed hostility towards her online after the interview where she talked about hoping to have three movies at the Oscars.




I'd be interested to know what sites guessed on her and dissed on her without hesitation?


----------



## jcsepjj

The articles people keep refering to that proves what a horrible human being Alicia is, are the New York Times article written by Ruth La Ferla ( a terrible journalist that keeps on insulting women, Here's an example:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lauren-duca/lena-dunham-fat_b_3981499.html ) and also the W magazine interview that was clearly badly written. Most of the facts in that interview was taken from other things and interviews online. I agree that the line But next year, the Oscars will be interesting. If all goes well, Im going to have three films in contention." raised an eyebrow but knowing how journalists work I'm not surprised it was being put that way ( it's all about headlines). I doubt those were exact quotes but even if they were, Garland(Ex Machina) is probably getting a nomination for Best original script and Hooper/Redmayne is also probably getting some kind of recognition. There's also TLBO and Tulip Fever, both which we don't know much about (interview was made in february and they had just finished those projects up). Her performance in both Testament of Youth an Ex Machina have been nominated for smaller awards, but they probably don't have the backing because they are independent films. I don't think there's anything wrong with backing up and creating buzz about your work. She never said she'd be nominated for three Oscars. Just that she was involved in projects that are going to be contenders once award season approaches. I fully believe that.


----------



## Jayne1

BagBerry13 said:


> See and this proves that all opinions are subjective. I for example find Margot Robbie plain looking, not especially attractive. It's always a point of view thing. And that's why there are people who find one actress attractive while the other fails to appeal.



I agree -- I love her natural beauty and I bet she gets more work than a Margot Robbie type, who can only do certain roles AV's natural looks can help her disappear in roles and that's my favourite kind of actress.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

While a big part of the dislike of AV has to do with her own words & personality/appearance obviously, I think another huge turn off is her PR & fans. Her PR is not at all sophisticated and her fans can be OTT & ridiculous. It's like Tom Hiddleston for me; I could maybe like him, but he's so try hard and his fans are so, so ridiculous that I just can't. 

With alicia, you have this big PR push of her as It Girl, to which people will naturally push back against because they don't like being told who to like (that's why JLaw was successful, because she never really had that kind of concerted It Girl campaign, at least not until she was actually "It" - and then she started getting backlash). You saw the push back with alicia right away, with people saying "I don't get the hype, she's bland and boring." But then her fans (or PR, they're interchangeable at this point) went all over proclaiming "but you are WRONG! She's a special sparkling snowflake, how dare you say such vile things about her! Jealous!" And this was actually before any "vile" things had even been said about her, because not getting someones hype is not "vile". So people push back against that, and it has just snowballed from there. Add in the unflattering/unfavorable press (and I include the overly-gushingly positive pieces too, because to most people that will read as a fake PR plant, whether it is or not), and it adds up to an overall bad impression left on those who were on the fence about her. Her PR sucks and her fans only make it worse.

As for the "vile" Weinstein rumors, many actresses have these kinds of rumors, from Blake Lively to Gwenyth Paltrow to JLaw to Jessica Chastain (although my fave Chastain explanation for her rise out of nowhere is that she is the illegitimate child of Ron Howard! Lol). But some AV fans  go so hard about this as if she's the only actress ever gossiped about in this way, it comes off sounding like they "doth protest too much", which just adds to people's convictions. That NY Times reporter comparing her to Blake Lively didn't help, because it was such a random comparison. When I saw that picture of alicia beaming up at Harvey, it made me wonder if that was why the reporter chose that particular comparison, because if you wanna talk about _vicious_, check out the Lively rumors. But even without that, the HW rumors were inevitable, it happens to everyone who comes out of nowhere hailed as an It girl. Welcome to Hollywood!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> While a big part of the dislike of AV has to do with her own words & personality/appearance obviously, I think another huge turn off is her PR & fans. Her PR is not at all sophisticated and her fans can be OTT & ridiculous. It's like Tom Hiddleston for me; I could maybe like him, but he's so try hard and his fans are so, so ridiculous that I just can't.
> 
> 
> 
> With alicia, you have this big PR push of her as It Girl, to which people will naturally push back against because they don't like being told who to like (that's why JLaw was successful, because she never really had that kind of concerted It Girl campaign, at least not until she was actually "It" - and then she started getting backlash). You saw the push back with alicia right away, with people saying "I don't get the hype, she's bland and boring." But then her fans (or PR, they're interchangeable at this point) went all over proclaiming "but you are WRONG! She's a special sparkling snowflake, how dare you say such vile things about her! Jealous!" And this was actually before any "vile" things had even been said about her, because not getting someones hype is not "vile". So people push back against that, and it has just snowballed from there. Add in the unflattering/unfavorable press (and I include the overly-gushingly positive pieces too, because to most people that will read as a fake PR plant, whether it is or not), and it adds up to an overall bad impression left on those who were on the fence about her. Her PR sucks and her fans only make it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the "vile" Weinstein rumors, many actresses have these kinds of rumors, from Blake Lively to Gwenyth Paltrow to JLaw to Jessica Chastain (although my fave Chastain explanation for her rise out of nowhere is that she is the illegitimate child of Ron Howard! Lol). But some AV fans  go so hard about this as if she's the only actress ever gossiped about in this way, it comes off sounding like they "doth protest too much", which just adds to people's convictions. That NY Times reporter comparing her to Blake Lively didn't help, because it was such a random comparison. When I saw that picture of alicia beaming up at Harvey, it made me wonder if that was why the reporter chose that particular comparison, because if you wanna talk about _vicious_, check out the Lively rumors. But even without that, the HW rumors were inevitable, it happens to everyone who comes out of nowhere hailed as an It girl. Welcome to Hollywood!




Sorry, not buying this as an explanation. The interviews you refer to were around February this year; and the only reason Alicia had been promoted is due to her film releases, not because there is a concerted drive to push her as an "It Girl". 

The hate campaign took off for real in April after the NY kissing photos; on Michael's page you can trace it back to post 2994 on 5 April. Prior to these photos most people (me included) had kind of assumed she was a short term fling consistent with Michael's perceived history. But those photos strongly indicated a far more serious relationship between them. THAT is when the hate against Alicia started in earnest and has been snowballing since then.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Jayne1 said:


> I agree -- I love her natural beauty and I bet she gets more work than a Margot Robbie type, who can only do certain roles AV's natural looks can help her disappear in roles and that's my favourite kind of actress.




Yes, she's also a very talented actress. And like Michael has a chameleon quality [emoji3]


----------



## SusanBeach

Idun said:


> I don't think much of Lainey or of her hardly blind blind items, but what I do find a bit interesting is that so many on various sites right away guessed on Alicia and dissed on her with little hesitation. I'm not sure what/how much web fame/popularity/hate means for an actor/actresses career? I'm also not sure it's just hate from crazy Fassy fangirls. There can't be that many of them. *I wonder if she somehow comes off in a off-putting way in English? *I at least first noticed hostility towards her online after the interview where she talked about hoping to have three movies at the Oscars.




My guess is that the "backlash" at Alicia is a combo of many factors but I think you are right with that she maybe comes off in English. The interviews that are taped are IMO much better!
In words that are written there are so much more different interprets.


----------



## SusanBeach

Kyoko Karenina said:


> With alicia, you have this* big PR push of her as It Girl*, to which people will naturally push back against because they don't like being told who to like (that's why JLaw was successful, because she never really had that kind of concerted It Girl campaign, at least not until she was actually "It" - and then she started getting backlash). You saw the push back with alicia right away, with people saying "I don't get the hype, she's bland and boring." But then her fans (or PR, they're interchangeable at this point) went all over proclaiming "but you are WRONG! She's a special sparkling snowflake, how dare you say such vile things about her! Jealous!" And this was actually before any "vile" things had even been said about her, because not getting someones hype is not "vile". So people push back against that, and it has just snowballed from there. !



Maybe you are right about the snowball but I don't think it's only the "IT-girl" talk, as I wrote in previous post, I think it's a combination of many things.
IMO there is no IT campaign, she have done 8-9 movies in 3 years and almost all of them comes out in the same year.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Sorry, not buying this as an explanation. The interviews you refer to were around February this year; and the only reason Alicia had been promoted is due to her film releases, not because there is a concerted drive to push her as an "It Girl".
> 
> The hate campaign took off for real in April after the NY kissing photos; on Michael's page you can trace it back to post 2994 on 5 April. Prior to these photos most people (me included) had kind of assumed she was a short term fling consistent with Michael's perceived history. But those photos strongly indicated a far more serious relationship between them. THAT is when the hate against Alicia started in earnest and has been snowballing since then.



I will just reiterate: _I think another huge turn off is her PR & fans. Her PR is not at all sophisticated and *her fans can be OTT & ridiculous.* It's like Tom Hiddleston for me; I could maybe like him, but he's so try hard and his fans are so, so ridiculous that I just can't._



SusanBeach said:


> Maybe you are right about the snowball but I don't think it's only the "IT-girl" talk, as I wrote in previous post, I think it's a combination of many things.
> IMO there is no IT campaign, she have done 8-9 movies in 3 years and almost all of them comes out in the same year.



There is definitely a campaign, she wouldn't be getting magazine covers and fashion contracts if there weren't - Her publicist is pitching her contacts, saying "hey, my client has xx movies coming out, she's hollywood's latest it girl, she's dating michael fassbender, do you think you might be interested in running a story on her?" That's her job, that's how PR works. Magazines aren't just calling AV up, come on now. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## jcsepjj

Kyoko Karenina said:


> While a big part of the dislike of AV has to do with her own words & personality/appearance obviously, I think another huge turn off is her PR & fans. Her PR is not at all sophisticated and her fans can be OTT & ridiculous. It's like Tom Hiddleston for me; I could maybe like him, but he's so try hard and his fans are so, so ridiculous that I just can't.
> 
> 
> With alicia, you have this big PR push of her as It Girl, to which people will naturally push back against because they don't like being told who to like (that's why JLaw was successful, because she never really had that kind of concerted It Girl campaign, at least not until she was actually "It" - and then she started getting backlash). You saw the push back with alicia right away, with people saying "I don't get the hype, she's bland and boring." But then her fans (or PR, they're interchangeable at this point) went all over proclaiming "but you are WRONG! She's a special sparkling snowflake, how dare you say such vile things about her! Jealous!" And this was actually before any "vile" things had even been said about her, because not getting someones hype is not "vile". So people push back against that, and it has just snowballed from there. Add in the unflattering/unfavorable press (and I include the overly-gushingly positive pieces too, because to most people that will read as a fake PR plant, whether it is or not), and it adds up to an overall bad impression left on those who were on the fence about her. Her PR sucks and her fans only make it




I don't think Alicia's fans can be held responsible for the offensive and vile things that other people say about her. I don't know where you have run into those fans but it's not something I've encountered. As I've pointed out, people are entitled to their opinion but there's a big difference between an opinion and abuse. And i agree with pearlyqueen, once the relationship with Michael got serious the hate increased. 

And I think it's ridicoulous for people to pretend like Alicia isn't a good actress. That just makes their feelings about her very transparent. Most of the girls hating on her and claiming she doesn't deserve all that's coming her way haven't even seen her movies. And just because she's in The Light Between Oceans they're not going to see the movie, even though they are fans of Michaels? They need to grow up.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> There is definitely a campaign, she wouldn't be getting magazine covers and fashion contracts if there weren't - Her publicist is pitching her contacts, saying "hey, my client has xx movies coming out, she's hollywood's latest it girl, she's dating michael fassbender, do you think you might be interested in running a story on her?" That's her job, that's how PR works. Magazines aren't just calling AV up, come on now. It doesn't work that way.



And all these magazine covers and fashion contracts have of course nothing to do with the fact that she has loads of films coming out, right? The quality of the films is everyone's own subjective opinion but the PR push doesn't come out of the nowhere. They're doing this to get attention for the films as well which also means it doesn't have to be her personal publicist pushing all this but the films' one's. She's no Kim Kardashian who's famous for being famous. She has an actual talent. Sex tape appearances don't get you into SAG-AFTRA. When I hear it-girl I think of Paris Hilton and that's not what she is.
And funny enough no one complained about JLaw or Shailene Woodley when they got shoved down our throats. Let me think, maybe because they don't date an envied for bachelor.


----------



## SusanBeach

Kyoko Karenina said:


> There is definitely a campaign, she wouldn't be getting magazine covers and fashion contracts if there weren't - Her publicist is pitching her contacts, saying "hey, my client has xx movies coming out, she's hollywood's latest it girl, she's dating michael fassbender, do you think you might be interested in running a story on her?" That's her job, that's how PR works. Magazines aren't just calling AV up, come on now. It doesn't work that way.



I see what you mean and agree to a certain part but again, for me it´s a combination.

Changing subject, have this video been posted here? It's from Comic Con, I haven't been so excited for this movie but my interest have grown. 

http://uk.eonline.com/news/677636/alicia-vikander-slapped-armie-hammer-in-the-face-and-he-had-no-idea-it-was-coming


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

jcsepjj said:


> I don't think Alicia's fans can be held responsible for the offensive and vile things that other people say about her. *I don't know where you have run into those fans but it's not something I've encountered.*



Hmm, where could I have run into these Alicia Vikander fans? I wonder... lol.



jcsepjj said:


> As I've pointed out, people are entitled to their opinion ...
> 
> I think it's ridicoulous for people to pretend like Alicia isn't a good actress. That just makes their feelings about her very transparent.



So... this is my point exactly. Are people entitled to their opinion - including their opinion that she's not a good actress? Or does it only count as opinion when it matches yours, and anything else is indicative of jealous immaturity? Rhetorical question.

BTW, I'm not impressed by her acting, and I've seen Ex Machina, Anna Karenina and whatever that horrible wiki leaks movie was called (I keep wanting to call it The Fifth Element, but I know that's not right). But okay.


----------



## jcsepjj

Kyoko Karenina said:


> jcsepjj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Alicia's fans can be held responsible for the offensive and vile things that other people say about her. *I don't know where you have run into those fans but it's not something I've encountered.*
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, where could I have run into these Alicia Vikander fans? I wonder... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... this is my point exactly. Are people entitled to their opinion - including their opinion that she's not a good actress? Or does it only count as opinion when it matches yours, and anything else is indicative of jealous immaturity? Rhetorical question.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm not impressed by her acting, and I've seen Ex Machina, Anna Karenina and whatever that horrible wiki leaks movie was called (I keep wanting to call it The Fifth Element, but I know that's not right). But okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol then what the hell are you doing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jcsepjj

SusanBeach said:


> I see what you mean and agree to a certain part but again, for me it´s a combination.
> 
> 
> 
> Changing subject, have this video been posted here? It's from Comic Con, I haven't been so excited for this movie but my interest have grown.
> 
> 
> 
> http://uk.eonline.com/news/677636/a...-in-the-face-and-he-had-no-idea-it-was-coming




I'm very excited for this movie, especially Alicias part. It's her first ever comedy/action and from what I've heard of the people who has seen it, it's really good. Some girls that run a Cavill fan site say Alicia completely stole the show in this one. And the chemestry between Alicia and Armie is pretty clear, both from trailer and interviews. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

BagBerry13 said:


> And all these magazine covers and fashion contracts have of course nothing to do with the fact that she has loads of films coming out, right? The quality of the films is everyone's own subjective opinion but the PR push doesn't come out of the nowhere. They're doing this to get attention for the films as well which also means it doesn't have to be her personal publicist pushing all this but the films' one's. She's no Kim Kardashian who's famous for being famous. She has an actual talent. Sex tape appearances don't get you into SAG-AFTRA. When I hear it-girl I think of Paris Hilton and that's not what she is.
> And funny enough no one complained about JLaw or Shailene Woodley when they got shoved down our throats. Let me think, maybe because they don't date an envied for bachelor.



I think you need to re-read my post that you quoted for an answer to your first question. 

And there has been backlash against both JLaw & Shailene. If the reason people dislike AV was only because she's dating Fassbender, by that logic the same people would have hated all his past girlfriends too. But, people seemed to like Nicole way more than this girl (you know, not counting the obvious racists).


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

jcsepjj said:


> I don't think Alicia's fans can be held responsible for the offensive and vile things that other people say about her. *I don't know where you have run into those fans but it's not something I've encountered.*
> 
> 
> Lol then what the hell are you doing here?



I've already answered that, in this very thread! It's not that long, maybe you can find it. Short answer: this is not a fan forum.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I think you need to re-read my post that you quoted for an answer to your first question.
> 
> And there has been backlash against both JLaw & Shailene. If the reason people dislike AV was only because she's dating Fassbender, by that logic the same people would have hated all his past girlfriends too. But, people seemed to like Nicole way more than this girl (you know, not counting the obvious racists).



Oh please! You know as well as I that none of the other girlfriends got the same kind of exposure. Which might be racist in itself given how Hollywood works. She gets all the hate because she's becoming successful on a high level. Nicole did one movie I know of and then only TV. Of course they liked her. She didn't have much time to say the wrong things or being misquoted. She simply didn't get the kind of exposure in the media. All his other ex-girls I don't even know. So this relationship is way more high profile than his others.


----------



## Allie28

I just find it strange that someone who complains that Alicia's being "shoved down her throat" would continue to spend any of her time reading and posting in a thread _about_ Alicia.

Again, I don't like the Kardashians.  Believe me, they are hard to avoid!  But.... I don't watch their show, I don't buy magazines when they're on the cover, if there's a Kardashian story on the net, I don't click on it.  And I don't read their thread here.

Posting here is your right.  It's your choice.  But you can't say anyone is forcing you to or is shoving Alicia down your throat.  It was your CHOICE to come here.  I'm sorry in an Alicia Vikander thread there is discussion of Alicia Vikander.  No one has to be a fan or even like her but when you come here guns a blazing to blast her and those who like her, you have to expect some defense.

This part is not directed at anyone specifically....but I'm finding that the ones who complain so much about Alicia are the very ones who read these threads, search twitter, stalk her friends instagrams, search gossip sites for any little tidbit on her just to tear her apart.  And spend the most time writing about her on forums.  

If they would just stop clicking on her name, Alicia would cease to exist in their world and they'd be much happier.


----------



## SusanBeach

Allie28 said:


> I just find it strange that someone who complains that Alicia's being "shoved down her throat" would continue to spend any of her time reading and posting in a thread _about_ Alicia.
> 
> Again, I don't like the Kardashians.  Believe me, they are hard to avoid!  But.... I don't watch their show, I don't buy magazines when they're on the cover, if there's a Kardashian story on the net, I don't click on it.  And I don't read their thread here.
> 
> Posting here is your right.  It's your choice.  But you can't say anyone is forcing you to or is shoving Alicia down your throat.  It was your CHOICE to come here.  I'm sorry in an Alicia Vikander thread there is discussion of Alicia Vikander.  No one has to be a fan or even like her but when you come here guns a blazing to blast her and those who like her, you have to expect some defense.
> 
> This part is not directed at anyone specifically....but I'm finding that the ones who complain so much about Alicia are the very ones who read these threads, search twitter, stalk her friends instagrams, search gossip sites for any little tidbit on her just to tear her apart.  And spend the most time writing about her on forums.
> 
> If they would just stop clicking on her name, Alicia would cease to exist in their world and they'd be much happier.



^ This! &#128591;&#128154;


----------



## jcsepjj

Allie28 said:


> I just find it strange that someone who complains that Alicia's being "shoved down her throat" would continue to spend any of her time reading and posting in a thread _about_ Alicia.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I don't like the Kardashians.  Believe me, they are hard to avoid!  But.... I don't watch their show, I don't buy magazines when they're on the cover, if there's a Kardashian story on the net, I don't click on it.  And I don't read their thread here.
> 
> 
> 
> Posting here is your right.  It's your choice.  But you can't say anyone is forcing you to or is shoving Alicia down your throat.  It was your CHOICE to come here.  I'm sorry in an Alicia Vikander thread there is discussion of Alicia Vikander.  No one has to be a fan or even like her but when you come here guns a blazing to blast her and those who like her, you have to expect some defense.
> 
> 
> 
> This part is not directed at anyone specifically....but I'm finding that the ones who complain so much about Alicia are the very ones who read these threads, search twitter, stalk her friends instagrams, search gossip sites for any little tidbit on her just to tear her apart.  And spend the most time writing about her on forums.
> 
> 
> 
> If they would just stop clicking on her name, Alicia would cease to exist in their world and they'd be much happier.




[emoji121]&#65039; Well put!


----------



## Allie28

I did a twitter search on Alicia just to see if it's true "Everyone hates her. Not just Fassy fans."  99% of the tweets were positive.  Here were the first five listed.  No editing or special selection.



> célia &#8207;@robbraki  · 14m14 minutes ago
> Alicia Vikander is so perfect





> Grand Cinema &#8207;@GrandCinema  · 37m37 minutes ago
> @washingtonpost on Alicia Vikander in #TestamentOfYouth: "a subtle tour de force of feeling & restraint." http://buff.ly/1f8lK8n  Now showing





> Ilia Wadi  &#8207;@IliaWadi  · 1h1 hour ago
> If you want to have a good cry, go watch #TestamentofYouth. No wonder why #AliciaVikander got so many roles all of a sudden. She's AWESOME





> Google Hot Trends &#8207;@HotTrends8  · 1h1 hour ago
> &#61577;
> #ExMachina EX MACHINA (Blu Ray) Oscar Isaac Alicia Vikander Sci Fi http://dlvr.it/BZ42sq  #Movies #Movie






> Cinematic &#8207;@cinematictalk  · 2h2 hours ago
> #Oscar2016 #SupportingActress #ActrizdeReparto #AliciaVikander #JulieWalters #rachelmcadams #RachelWeisz #JaneFonda https://goo.gl/kNvnL7



I read through about 30 tweets...those were the first ones.  I didn't see any hate.  They were either positive or promotion for the films.  Apparently, not everyone hates her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pennylane93 said:


> I've read articles that is strictly about her career/movies (no Michael mentioned) on movie sites and i saw some people (with disqus account)  on the comment section saying those stuff about her using sexual favours/Weinstein  to get her roles, and i was a bit surprised because I thought 'wow apparently this rumor do exists outside of Fassy fandom'
> 
> 
> 
> But then... I was on justjared, reading some articles  about them and in the comment section, i found those same disqus accounts who spread the casting couch **** all over the internet. They are in fact regular commenters on Michael's articles at JJ lol.  Still the same Fassy stans all over again, taking over every articles about her
> 
> 
> 
> And if there are people who dislike her outside the Fassy fandom, it's completely normal, right? I mean when you're an actress/famous people,  of course there are people who like you and those who don't. People might not like her acting, her looks, her attitude, and especially for a rising star like her, some people might find her overexposed or overrated (like people did with Jlaw, Shailene, Rooney, etc)...  If it's just that kind of dislike, it's normal, she can't please everyone.  But what disturb me is the nasty, over the top, accusations and theories about her that seem to coming from one collective source and that is the Fassy fandom




That's just sick. Michael's stans are crazy. It's one thing not to like someone because of their attitude, but to really hate and spread nasty rumors about the girl their idol is dating is just stupid. They should have their head checked.


----------



## jcsepjj

dangerouscurves said:


> That's just sick. Michael's stans are crazy. It's one thing not to like someone because of their attitude, but to really hate and spread nasty rumors about the girl their idol is dating is just stupid. They should have their head checked.




I agree, and the constant body shaming is disgusting behavour. Calling her names for having a smaller breast size, and commenting on her weight. Assulting her every time she's going to the gym, saying it makes no difference on her. Pure bullying.


----------



## dangerouscurves

jcsepjj said:


> I agree, and the constant body shaming is disgusting behavour. Calling her names for having a smaller breast size, and commenting on her weight. Assulting her every time she's going to the gym, saying it makes no difference on her. Pure bullying.




His stans actually do that too?!?! Man, this is the job for the psychiatrists!!!!


----------



## jcsepjj

dangerouscurves said:


> His stans actually do that too?!?! Man, this is the job for the psychiatrists!!!!




Yes, they call Michael names too for dating a woman with "the body of a twelve-year-old girl". There's a lot of horrible things going on in those forums.

I wonder what Alicia's plans are now that she's leaving Italy. Almost time for The Man From UNCLE press tour! Hopefully some interviews will start coming out on youtube soon!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

BagBerry13 said:


> Oh please! You know as well as I that none of the other girlfriends got the same kind of exposure. Which might be racist in itself given how Hollywood works. She gets all the hate because she's becoming successful on a high level. Nicole did one movie I know of and then only TV. Of course they liked her. She didn't have much time to say the wrong things or being misquoted. She simply didn't get the kind of exposure in the media. All his other ex-girls I don't even know. So this relationship is way more high profile than his others.


 
So... is she hated because she's "dating an envied for bachelor" or because she's "becoming successful on a high level"? Just wondering. I was way more into Fassy back when he dated Nicole, so maybe that's why she seemed to be getting plenty of exposure to me then. I will say, as far as the US is concerned at least, being on one hit TV show will make an actor more known to more people than being in zero hit movies. While AV has been in some acclaimed films, none have been big box office hits. She's only known to cinephiles and Fassy fans at this point, I'd say. Oh, and I guess Europeans, although even then I think it's limited mostly to movie-loving Europeans.




Allie28 said:


> I just find it strange that someone who complains that Alicia's being "shoved down her throat" would continue to spend any of her time reading and posting in a thread _about_ Alicia...


 
I find it strange that people on a gossip site can't seem to understand that people like to talk sh!t about things they don't like. It's sort of the basis of gossip, you know? But I will say, I only click on this thread when it's at the top of the front page. Which isn't very often, so there's that. Plus, it's raining today and I'm bored. I only discovered this thread because of the Michael Fassbender one -- I'm guessing that's true for the vast majority. I continue to post here to try and keep talk of her _here_, rather than taking over Fassbender's thread. Plus, it's fun to interrupt the circle jerk of homogenous thought that takes place in this thread! That makes _me_ happier. We're all different. Diversity is actually quite an awesome thing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> I agree -- I love her natural beauty and I bet she gets more work than a Margot Robbie type, who can only do certain roles AV's natural looks can help her disappear in roles and that's my favourite kind of actress.



See..now this...why pit one actress directly against the other? They are nothing alike in acting style nor personality, nor looks (both of which are natural) I like them both.


----------



## BagBerry13

Allie28 said:


> I just find it strange that someone who complains that Alicia's being "shoved down her throat" would continue to spend any of her time reading and posting in a thread _about_ Alicia.
> 
> Again, I don't like the Kardashians.  Believe me, they are hard to avoid!  But.... I don't watch their show, I don't buy magazines when they're on the cover, if there's a Kardashian story on the net, I don't click on it.  And I don't read their thread here.
> 
> Posting here is your right.  It's your choice.  But you can't say anyone is forcing you to or is shoving Alicia down your throat.  It was your CHOICE to come here.  I'm sorry in an Alicia Vikander thread there is discussion of Alicia Vikander.  No one has to be a fan or even like her but when you come here guns a blazing to blast her and those who like her, you have to expect some defense.
> 
> This part is not directed at anyone specifically....but I'm finding that the ones who complain so much about Alicia are the very ones who read these threads, search twitter, stalk her friends instagrams, search gossip sites for any little tidbit on her just to tear her apart.  And spend the most time writing about her on forums.
> 
> If they would just stop clicking on her name, Alicia would cease to exist in their world and they'd be much happier.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bagberry13 said:


>



+1


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> So... *is she hated because she's "dating an envied for bachelor" or because she's "becoming successful on a high level"?* Just wondering. I was way more into Fassy back when he dated Nicole, so maybe that's why she seemed to be getting plenty of exposure to me then. I will say, as far as the US is concerned at least, being on one hit TV show will make an actor more known to more people than being in zero hit movies. While AV has been in some acclaimed films, none have been big box office hits. She's only known to cinephiles and Fassy fans at this point, I'd say. Oh, and I guess Europeans, although even then I think it's limited mostly to movie-loving Europeans.



All of the above.
You're a woman yourself. If a woman is successful on more than one front it's even worse for other women to stand. If she's beautiful then she's dumb. If she's smart then she's ugly. If she's dating the hot guy then she must be using him. But Alicia checks all boxes. Pretty, smart about her career, talented. It brings out the Gollum in a lot of women.

And right, I forgot that the US is the centre of attention. If you're known there you made it. Someone should tell that the rest of the world.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

jcsepjj said:


> I agree, and the constant body shaming is disgusting behavour. Calling her names for having a smaller breast size, and commenting on her weight. Assulting her every time she's going to the gym, saying it makes no difference on her. Pure bullying.


 
What? Where? Like, seriously... where has this taken place? Assaulting her every time she's going to the gym? What? I think you just completely made that up, OMG. 

On another note, I wish people would stop trivializing the use of the word "bullying". Like, talking sh!t about a celebrity is NOT bullying. Bullying is too serious to be trivialized by equating it with negative things said about a celebrity on a celebrity gossip board.  

bul·ly
&#712;bo&#861;ol&#275;/
_verb_
gerund or present participle: *bullying*
use superior strength or influence to intimidate (someone), typically to force him or her to do what one wants.
synonyms:persecute, oppress, tyrannize, browbeat, harass, torment, intimidate, strong-arm, dominate

None of that is going on here, because we do not have superior strength or influence over Alicia Vikander, and Alicia Vikander does not need to read any negative comments mentioned about her anywhere on the internet if she so chooses. So she is not being persecuted, or oppressed, or tyrannized. Like, just stop.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> All of the above.
> You're a woman yourself. If a woman is successful on more than one front it's even worse for other women to stand. If she's beautiful then she's dumb. If she's smart then she's ugly. If she's dating the hot guy then she must be using him. But Alicia checks all boxes. Pretty, smart about her career, talented. It brings out the Gollum in a lot of women.



Again +1. Then throw in THAT oft misinterpreted interview where she (gasp!) dared to show she had some career ambition. A perfect storm.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

BagBerry13 said:


> All of the above.
> You're a woman yourself. If a woman is successful on more than one front it's even worse for other women to stand. If she's beautiful then she's dumb. If she's smart then she's ugly. If she's dating the hot guy then she must be using him. But Alicia checks all boxes. Pretty, smart about her career, talented. It brings out the Gollum in a lot of women.


 
See, this is where we disagree, because I do not in my heart of hearts think she is pretty. Like, not even a little. She's an okay talent, nothing extraordinary. I actually did not hate her, I just didn't get the hype. That's why I posited the theory that her ridiculous fans and just as ridiculous PR are doing her in, because that's what pushed me personally to more of an extreme dislike, and what I'm learning of her personality is keeping me there. 

Plus, I just don't buy this misogynistic view of women that they hate on all other women who are smart and pretty and talented. I am all of those things, and I haven't had a problem with women hating me because I am. I know many women who are all those things, and again, no problems with unjustified hate. I think that's just a cop out - it's far easier to chalk lots of haters up to "bitter jealousy" than it is to look within and examine yourself to see if maybe, just maybe, you're putting something out there that's encouraging that kind of negative reaction. Not all women are victims.

ETA: Because it just dawned on me... you said of course people didn't dislike Nicole when she was with Fassbender because she didn't have the exposure to say the wrong things. But here, you're saying people are hating on AV not because she's said the wrong things, but because she's pretty and smart and talented and of course jealous hating is just what women do... so, do you not think Nicole is/was any of those things? Interesting.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> See..now this...why pit one actress directly against the other?



Because I want to and because i was responding to someone above who spoke of both.


----------



## jcsepjj

Kyoko Karenina said:


> What? Where? Like, seriously... where has this taken place? Assaulting her every time she's going to the gym? What? I think you just completely made that up, OMG.




Why would I make it up? Trust me I wish it wasn't true.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> See, this is where we disagree, because I do not in my heart of hearts think she is pretty. Like, not even a little. She's an okay talent, nothing extraordinary. I actually did not hate her, I just didn't get the hype. That's why I posited the theory that her ridiculous fans and just as ridiculous PR are doing her in, because that's what pushed me personally to more of an extreme dislike, and what I'm learning of her personality is keeping me there.
> 
> Plus, I just don't buy this misogynistic view of women that they hate on all other women who are smart and pretty and talented. I am all of those things, and I haven't had a problem with women hating me because I am. I know many women who are all those things, and again, no problems with unjustified hate. I think that's just a cop out - it's far easier to chalk lots of haters up to "bitter jealousy" than it is to look within and examine yourself to see if maybe, just maybe, you're putting something out there that's encouraging that kind of negative reaction. Not all women are victims.



Well, that's very narrow-minded. Just because it doesn't happen to you doesn't mean it's not happening at all. I'm not hungry therefore there can't be hungry people in this world, right?
I've seen it happening to enough women. There are whole tumblrs about misogyny in the film industry. Closing your eyes to it won't make it go away.
And saying every woman that gets this much hate deserves it because she put that kind of thing out there is as misogynistic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> Because I want to and because i was responding to someone above who spoke of both.


Fair enough  I guess as a fan of both that comparison bothers me but..each to their own


----------



## jcsepjj

Kyoko Karenina said:


> So... is she hated because she's "dating an envied for bachelor" or because she's "becoming successful on a high level"? Just wondering. I was way more into Fassy back when he dated Nicole, so maybe that's why she seemed to be getting plenty of exposure to me then. I will say, as far as the US is concerned at least, being on one hit TV show will make an actor more known to more people than being in zero hit movies. While AV has been in some acclaimed films, none have been big box office hits. She's only known to cinephiles and Fassy fans at this point, I'd say. Oh, and I guess Europeans, although even then I think it's limited mostly to movie-loving Europeans.




I Sleepy Hollow considered a hit show it the US? I started watching it for Katia Winter but got bored really fast. Anyways, I don't think Alicia really care much about Box Office Hits, although I'm sure the man from UNCLE and Bourne will do very well, it's more about being able to work as an actress for a living and working on interresting projects and with talented people. Dispite popular belief, it's never been about personal exposure for her.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

jcsepjj said:


> Why would I make it up? Trust me I wish it wasn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069026
> View attachment 3069027



Whaaaaaaaat. OMG. That is NOT assault. Saying someone looks like a prepubescent child is not ASSAULT. Saying you saw her at a gym and she was so thin you wondered how she could keep warm is not ASSAULT. That right there is what's called an opinion, and not even particularly mean ones  at that. You can call it body shaming too, because it is, but it is not freaking assault. OMG. Like, what even? It has to be a language mix up, because no one is that over the top?


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, that's very narrow-minded. Just because it doesn't happen to you doesn't mean it's not happening at all. I'm not hungry therefore there can't be hungry people in this world, right?
> I've seen it happening to enough women. There are whole tumblrs about misogyny in the film industry. Closing your eyes to it won't make it go away.
> And saying every woman that gets this much hate deserves it because she put that kind of thing out there is as misogynistic.



You were not talking about misogyny in the industry, but about women hating AV because of their own jealousy. I disagree with that latter sentiment. I didn't say no woman ever hates on another because of jealousy, I just dont think that's the default mindset of most women, as you seem to generalize. I would never generalize women that way. Seeing women in general as nothing but a bunch of catty haters is, to me, the picture of internalized misogyny. Most women really aren't like that. And no, it is not a form of misogyny to say that a celebrity is disliked because of what she's putting out rather than OMG jealousy. Misogyny is not "anything bad said about a woman ever." Just, no.


----------



## jcsepjj

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Whaaaaaaaat. OMG. That is NOT assault. Saying someone looks like a prepubescent child is not ASSAULT. Saying you saw her at a gym and she was so thin you wondered how she could keep warm is not ASSAULT. That right there is what's called an opinion, and not even particularly mean ones  at that. You can call it body shaming too, because it is, but it is not freaking assault. OMG. Like, what even? It has to be a language mix up, because no one is that over the top?




There's about five month of bad mouthing on there. I'll send you the link to the forum if you want, but something tells me you already know it!


----------



## jcsepjj

Kyoko Karenina said:


> What? Where? Like, seriously... where has this taken place? Assaulting her every time she's going to the gym? What? I think you just completely made that up, OMG.
> 
> On another note, I wish people would stop trivializing the use of the word "bullying". Like, talking sh!t about a celebrity is NOT bullying. Bullying is too serious to be trivialized by equating it with negative things said about a celebrity on a celebrity gossip board.
> 
> bul·ly
> &#712;bo&#861;ol&#275;/
> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *bullying*
> use superior strength or influence to intimidate (someone), typically to force him or her to do what one wants.
> synonyms:persecute, oppress, tyrannize, browbeat, harass, torment, intimidate, strong-arm, dominate
> 
> None of that is going on here, because we do not have superior strength or influence over Alicia Vikander, and Alicia Vikander does not need to read any negative comments mentioned about her anywhere on the internet if she so chooses. So she is not being persecuted, or oppressed, or tyrannized. Like, just stop.




Cyberbullying is the use of social networks to repeatedly harm or harass other people in a deliberate manner.[1] According to U.S. Legal Definitions, "cyber-bullying could be limited to posting rumors or gossips about a person in the internet bringing about hatred in others minds; or it may go to the extent of personally identifying victims and publishing materials severely defaming and humiliating them".[2]


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> You were not talking about misogyny in the industry, but about women hating AV because of their own jealousy. I disagree with that latter sentiment. I didn't say no woman ever hates on another because of jealousy, I just dont think that's the default mindset of most women, as you seem to generalize. I would never generalize women that way. Seeing women in general as nothing but a bunch of catty haters is, to me, the picture of internalized misogyny. Most women really aren't like that. And no, it is not a form of misogyny to say that a celebrity is disliked because of what she's putting out rather than OMG jealousy. Misogyny is not "anything bad said about a woman ever." Just, no.



No one talked about it being a default mindset for women. It was obviously triggered by something. That much is clear.
And sorry that I was using the film industry (the one she's working in) as ONE example of many. Again, just because you don't see women hating on each other doesn't mean it's not out there. You don't generalise women. Good for you. But that's your personal choice. There are as many out there who apparently can't control their feelings that easily. I'm just saying Chelsea Handler constantly going after Angelina for Jennifer. It's childish and immature and still a grown-up woman is doing it. So maybe not everyone is as superior as you are.


----------



## mollie12

I'm sort of in between here.   I think Kyoko's right that a lot of the negative reactions to Vikander have nothing to do with misogyny or jealousy and it's a massive stretch to call even the most negative comments "cyber-bullying".  Frustration with her "hype" is a legitimate response.  

On the other hand, I do think _some_ of the comments about her body and all of the speculation/conspiracy theories about owing her career to Weinstein (and yes, there are a lot people spamming this tripe) are beyond ridiculous.   Whether you think she's a mediocre talent or not, it defies all rationality to believe that Weinstein has any (or even a little) influence in most of the projects she's been cast for.   It suggests a massive misunderstanding of how the film industry works.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

jcsepjj said:


> Cyberbullying is the use of social networks to repeatedly harm or harass other people in a deliberate manner.[1] According to U.S. Legal Definitions, "cyber-bullying could be limited to posting rumors or gossips about a person in the internet bringing about hatred in others minds; or it may go to the extent of personally identifying victims and publishing materials severely defaming and humiliating them".[2]


 
Nothing said about her anywhere on the internet brings her actual harm. Bad mouthing her on the internet is not assault, nor is it cyber-bullying -- *assault is physically attacking someone*, while cyber-bullying has to be deliberately malicious and result in actual harm for it to be bullying, and not just people saying mean things or having a poor opinion of her. There is still freedom of speech! So no. 

(I bolded that because I think you were working off an incorrect definition of assault. I'm not sure what word you mean instead... insult, maybe? Insult is to bad mouth someone)


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> That being said, I don't mind reading comments like "she said she'll have 3 movies in contention for oscar? Wow what a arrogant *****" but* i'm not comfortable reading stuff like "oh she got that Bourne role, so she's  screwing Marshall too on top of Weinstein!", it's just disgusting. Those are the kind of comments i notice being written more and more by the same disqus accounts on different sites*





pennylane93 said:


> I've read articles that is strictly about her career/movies (no Michael mentioned) on movie sites and i saw some people (with disqus account)  on the comment section saying those stuff about her using sexual favours/Weinstein  to get her roles, and i was a bit surprised because I thought 'wow apparently this rumor do exists outside of Fassy fandom'
> 
> But then... I was on justjared, reading some articles  about them and in the comment section, i found those same disqus accounts who spread the casting couch **** all over the internet. They are in fact regular commenters on Michael's articles at JJ lol.  Still the same Fassy stans all over again, taking over every articles about her
> 
> And if there are people who dislike her outside the Fassy fandom, it's completely normal, right? I mean when you're an actress/famous people,  of course there are people who like you and those who don't. People might not like her acting, her looks, her attitude, and especially for a rising star like her, some people might find her overexposed or overrated (like people did with Jlaw, Shailene, Rooney, etc)...   *it's just that kind of dislike, it's normal, she can't please everyone.  But what disturb me is the nasty, over the top, accusations and theories about her that seem to coming from one collective source and that is the Fassy fandom*


I completely agree with you. Are you referring to Deadline? I've already linked an article here. 


jenny1981 said:


> No, I think it's based on the articles. Most people don't follow Fassy fans. If not for the quotes in those articles, she may have stood a chance with them and me.


I think you're talking about the W mag interview. Personally I don't have any problem with it,actually I find this bit very funny :


> After meeting with the casting directors, she was en route to the airport when she received the call she had been waiting for: Executives at Universal wanted to send her to Los Angeles to screen-test for the part of Snow White. *I was on the phone crying at a Starbucks, Vikander recalled. People thought I was having a breakup with my boyfriend! I said, Noits good news! Im going to have a career!*&#8202;


 but I can totally see why the 3 movies in contention quote can rub someone the wrong way. I don't get arrogant vibes,I don't even think she was saying that she'll be nominated for them.. but she may come across as arrogant,ambitious in that interview. Even in this case it's possible to see the difference between  interested and disinterested comments...  She's not that known,aside from cinephiles,movie buffs.If her big studios projects have good BO,she will get more exposure.


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> As for the "vile" Weinstein rumors, many actresses have these kinds of rumors, from Blake Lively to Gwenyth Paltrow to JLaw to Jessica Chastain (although my fave Chastain explanation for her rise out of nowhere is that she is the illegitimate child of Ron Howard! Lol). But some AV fans  go so hard about this as if she's the only actress ever gossiped about in this way, it comes off sounding like they "doth protest too much", which just adds to people's convictions. *That NY Times reporter comparing her to Blake Lively didn't help, because it was such a random comparison. When I saw that picture of alicia beaming up at Harvey, it made me wonder if that was why the reporter chose that particular comparison, because if you wanna talk about vicious, check out the Lively rumors.* But even without that, the HW rumors were inevitable, it happens to everyone who comes out of nowhere hailed as an It girl. Welcome to Hollywood!


It wasn't a random comparison. The NYT profile was in the *style* section,it's obvious from the journalist's words that it was a reference to the pretentiousness of the whole operation "let's interview Vikander at the MoMA". The comparison with the "sophisticated" fashion it girl Blake Lively and her pretentious blog Preserve,that many people were ridiculizing,was not random. She was interviewed  before Cannes and  "that picture of Alicia beaming up at Harvey". Even the reports from his showreel at Cannes were basically all about Weinstein gushing over Gyllenhaal,not the new it girl Vikander promoted by Weinstein. She's not the only actress gossiped in this way,but what people are saying here is that "this gossip" comes from the same small group of persons. It's not even comparable to what was said about JLaw,Paltrow, Lively,etc..
I've never seen cinephiles,movie buffs,people who know the movie industry questioning her career,because actually  she doesn't come out of nowhere. Many people are comparing her to Chastain,but she already had a movie nominated at the Oscars,a BAFTA nomination and other critical acclaimed performances that really put her in the spotlight three years ago. I've read other old interviews and it's obvious that she was already creating contacts with designers and fashion houses,and her career was already taking a specific direction.
http://www.instyle.co.uk/celebrity/...ander-talks-baftas-ballet-and-falling-in-love
At least Paltrow won an Oscar with Weinstein,JLaw was heavily promoted by him for SLPB and won an Oscar,with all the vicious,disgusting rumors of the case.Apparently Weinstein bought the AH nomination too.. As far as I know Lively has never been in movies produced by Weinstein,but she's not  a great actress and after Gossip Girl there was this big push from the fashion industry like the next "it girl",blind items,stories that basically fueled a particular image that now is like an uban legend.
In her case, *at the moment* ,there's not a good reason why Weinstein should be interested in promoting her. Yes,she has Tulip Fever,but she has better chances to win something for TDG. Tulip Fever doesn't even have  a release date and,according to the first screenings,its chances to be an awards contender are very little,even if the acting is quite good. Weinstein has a  movie like Carol with Blanchett,critical hit at Cannes with an award winning performance. Does he really need to promote Vikander? 
You're right about the big PR push of her as It Girl,but that big PR push is due to the overhyped (IMO) "eight movies"  which obviously involve other big studios. The Danish Girl had even a press conference while they were still filming,just saying..


----------



## SusanBeach

This is a good interview  about TLBO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYQNtiVO0BM


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> This is a good interview  about TLBO
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYQNtiVO0BM




Yes, good interview, thanks for posting! Really looking forward to seeing this film [emoji2]


----------



## jcsepjj

The latest I've heard is that the pressjunket for The Man From UNCLE starts in London this week, interviews on Wednesday. Alicia is probably already there if that's the case!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Some women are just oddly possessive of their male celebrity crushes. Eva Mendes, Jessica Biel, and anyone that dates a member of 1D or Justin Bieber get hate from jealous fan girls. Whether that guy is single or married their chances with them remain the same which is 0. I've only seen women do this online I've never really seen guys get like that over female celebrities and their significant others.  Although there probably are some out there.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, that's very narrow-minded. Just because it doesn't happen to you doesn't mean it's not happening at all. I'm not hungry therefore there can't be hungry people in this world, right?
> I've seen it happening to enough women. There are whole tumblrs about misogyny in the film industry. Closing your eyes to it won't make it go away.
> And saying every woman that gets this much hate deserves it because she put that kind of thing out there is as misogynistic.




Off-topic but I see this happens everyday. It's the nature of most women not to be upped by other women. But they don't try hard to up the other women, instead they start talking ish and spread nasty rumors or make nasty comments as if by doing that it would change them to be prettier, more successful and more talented! LMAO! Poor things. It eats them inside more and more.


----------



## Morgane

http://deadline.com/2015/07/ex-machina-itunes-amazon-no-1-box-office-1201476534/



> The female android isn&#8217;t dead. In fact, she&#8217;s still running around, on the rental charts that is. After amassing $25.3M at the domestic B.O., A24&#8217;s Ex Machina hit the No. 1 spot on iTunes hours after becoming available for rental, as well as becoming the best-seller in Movies & TV on Amazon on its first day of home entertainment availability.  It&#8217;s the first indie film to claim the No. 1 spot on iTunes since The Imitation Game.


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> This is a good interview  about TLBO
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYQNtiVO0BM


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3070697


View attachment 3070698


View attachment 3070699


View attachment 3070700


View attachment 3070701


----------



## BadAzzBish

Body like a teenage boy! And she needs to stay out of the sun before she start looking like Rachael Dolezal!


----------



## italian style

Her body reminds me a lot zoe and louise...she is clearly the kind of woman michael loves...


----------



## SusanBeach

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/57528810916b42bfaf832308957f77a8/meet-women-uncle

I think the press work starts this week, do you know when it´s premiere?


----------



## jcsepjj

SusanBeach said:


> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/57528810916b42bfaf832308957f77a8/meet-women-uncle
> 
> 
> 
> I think the press work starts this week, do you know when it´s premiere?




They are doing press junkets this week. Armie and Henry have been paired together so I'm guessing Alicia will do her interviews with Elizabeth. LA premiere on the 10th, but still no confirmed London premiere. But there probably will be one, guessing 12th or 13th. They are dong a press tour in Brazil on August 22-23. August will be intense!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

italian style said:


> Her body reminds me a lot zoe and louise...she is clearly the kind of woman michael loves...


 
Really? Maybe her torso is similar to Louise in that both have muscular stomachs with no waist, but Louise has a powerful athlete's body with a butt, and Zoe has an overall really cute curvy shape. It's often hard to tell because she's always dressed like a boho hipster bag lady, but she has a nice waist and a cute little butt! Lol. IDK, to me their bodies are all different.


----------



## Morgane

italian style said:


> Her body reminds me a lot zoe and louise...she is clearly the kind of woman michael loves...


Zoe,maybe,but I don't think he has a particular preference.Madalina Ghenea or Leasi Andrews,for example,have different body shapes.


----------



## jcsepjj

From a journalist who interviewed Alicia earlier today! Must have been going down at the Entertainment Weekly party? Would kill for some pictures!


----------



## IrisCole

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3071821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a journalist who interviewed Alicia earlier today! Must have been going down at the Entertainment Weekly party? Would kill for some pictures!



Seriously want like 2 minutes of video of that.  I love Oscar.


----------



## twiddlebird

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Really? Maybe her torso is similar to Louise in that both have muscular stomachs with no waist, but Louise has a powerful athlete's body with a butt, and Zoe has an overall really cute curvy shape. It's often hard to tell because she's always dressed like a boho hipster bag lady, but she has a nice waist and a cute little butt! Lol. IDK, to me their bodies are all different.




Agree. Even Zoe and Louise are more curvaceous. Alicia is very very angular, and doesn't really have any curves. Very different body types.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3071821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a journalist who interviewed Alicia earlier today! Must have been going down at the Entertainment Weekly party? Would kill for some pictures!




Sounds like Alicia was having a blast there! As opposed to the pathetic stories put out by haters of her insulting all the XMen cast and embarrassing Michael. When will they give it a rest, loool! Pics or a video of the dance would be great [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Sounds like Alicia was having a blast there! As opposed to the pathetic stories put out by haters of her insulting all the XMen cast and embarrassing Michael. When will they give it a rest, loool! Pics or a video of the dance would be great [emoji3]




Haha, yes, those stories are amusing. Must be fun for Alicia and Michael to have a lot of friends in common. Alicia, Oscar and Domhnall got very close while working on and promoting Ex Machina. Seem like Michael and Kit have been getting along great aswell, and Kit and Alicia are great friends.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Haha, yes, those stories are amusing. Must be fun for Alicia and Michael to have a lot of friends in common. Alicia, Oscar and Domhnall got very close while working on and promoting Ex Machina. Seem like Michael and Kit have been getting along great aswell, and Kit and Alicia are great friends.




Very true, did I read that Alicia and Kit live near each other too? Also Elizabeth Debicki was in Macbeth with Michael.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Very true, did I read that Alicia and Kit live near each other too? Also Elizabeth Debicki was in Macbeth with Michael.




Don't know about that but I'm guessing Kit also has a place in London so it seems very likely. I know they keep in touch and really like each other. I think they are very alike in a lot of ways, they are both thinkers! Both seem very intelligent but I think Alicia is a bit more easy going and wild, (I'm saying this not really knowing much about Kit).


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you BagBerry 13


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia looks amazing in The Man From UNCLE! [emoji119]


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3073173
> View attachment 3073174
> View attachment 3073177
> 
> 
> Alicia looks amazing in The Man From UNCLE! [emoji119]


That 60s style is great.


----------



## Lambnyla

Morgane said:


> That 60s style is great.



Is that Michael with Alicia with the bear hat?


----------



## Katespadegurl

Lambnyla said:


> Is that Michael with Alicia with the bear hat?



No I think that's Domhnall when they were filming that Keira Knightley movie whose name is escaping me right now..


----------



## Lambnyla

Katespadegurl said:


> No I think that's Domhnall when they were filming that Keira Knightley movie whose name is escaping me right now..



Actually that makes more sense. I see his finger red hair. Haha thanks.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3073173
> View attachment 3073174
> View attachment 3073177
> 
> 
> Alicia looks amazing in The Man From UNCLE! [emoji119]



The styling for her in this film is on point


----------



## Yohji

Her look is very versatile and can adapt to different eras/genres like the 60s (UNCLE), period pieces such as A Royal Affair, Anna Karenina and Testament of Youth and futuristic sci-fi movies such as Ex-Machina.

I know it's a Bourne movie and everything, but I'm still kinda disappointed that she turned down The Circle for it. It'd better be a good part for her to turn down a movie starring Tom Hanks and directed by James Ponsoldt.

*Alicia Vikander attends a photocall for 'The Man From U.N.C.L.E.' at Claridge's Hotel on July 23, 2015 in London, England.  *





dailymail

Is she wearing Vuitton here? It looks Erdem-ish.


----------



## jcsepjj

Yohji said:


> Her look is very versatile and can adapt to different eras/genres like the 60s (UNCLE), period pieces such as A Royal Affair, Anna Karenina and Testament of Youth and futuristic sci-fi movies such as Ex-Machina.
> 
> I know it's a Bourne movie and everything, but I'm still kinda disappointed that she turned down The Circle for it. It'd better be a good part for her to turn down a movie starring Tom Hanks and directed by James Ponsoldt.
> 
> *Alicia Vikander attends a photocall for 'The Man From U.N.C.L.E.' at Claridge's Hotel on July 23, 2015 in London, England.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailymail
> 
> Is she wearing Vuitton here? It looks Erdem-ish.




Yes it's Louis Vuitton! I've read The Circle, didn't like it much. But could be a good movie if they change the story a bit. It has it's ideas.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She always looks better in costume than she does on the Red Carpet.


----------



## Artica

Yohji said:


> Her look is very versatile and can adapt to different eras/genres like the 60s (UNCLE), period pieces such as A Royal Affair, Anna Karenina and Testament of Youth and futuristic sci-fi movies such as Ex-Machina.
> 
> I know it's a Bourne movie and everything, but I'm still kinda disappointed that she turned down The Circle for it. It'd better be a good part for her to turn down a movie starring Tom Hanks and directed by James Ponsoldt.
> 
> *Alicia Vikander attends a photocall for 'The Man From U.N.C.L.E.' at Claridge's Hotel on July 23, 2015 in London, England.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailymail
> 
> Is she wearing Vuitton here? It looks Erdem-ish.



That dress is ugly has hell! I'm sure it's LV. Poor girl has to suffer for those free bags and timeless pieces of luggage. 

I saw the trailer of *'The Man From U.N.C.L.E.'. *It looks pretty good, but Alicia's part doesn't look very meaty, which is a problem with all Guy Ritchie's films; he can't write any decent female parts.


----------



## jcsepjj

Artica said:


> That dress is ugly has hell! I'm sure it's LV. Poor girl has to suffer for those free bags and timeless pieces of luggage.
> 
> I saw the trailer of *'The Man From U.N.C.L.E.'. *It looks pretty good, but Alicia's part doesn't look very meaty, which is a problem with all Guy Ritchie's films; he can't write any decent female parts.




I think the movie looks like a lot of fun, the chemistry between the cast seem great. I don't agree with her part not being meaty, but I haven't seen the film so I can't be sure. But it doesn't seem like a damsel in distress kind of part, and neither a straight up love interest either. It seems like she gets in on some of the action and also might be a bit of a sneaky character with a lot of banter. A journalist said that of all the characters in the movie Alicia's the one you'd want on your team. Elizabeth's part seem fun too!


----------



## PurseLynne

Morgane said:


> Zoe,maybe,but I don't think he has a particular preference.Madalina Ghenea or Leasi Andrews,for example,have different body shapes.


They all have different body types. Zoe is curvier than Alicia.


----------



## Morgane

Yohji said:


> Her look is very versatile and can adapt to different eras/genres like the 60s (UNCLE), period pieces such as A Royal Affair, Anna Karenina and Testament of Youth and futuristic sci-fi movies such as Ex-Machina.
> 
> I know it's a Bourne movie and everything, but I'm still kinda disappointed that she turned down The Circle for it. It'd better be a good part for her to turn down a movie starring Tom Hanks and directed by James Ponsoldt.
> 
> *Alicia Vikander attends a photocall for 'The Man From U.N.C.L.E.' at Claridge's Hotel on July 23, 2015 in London, England.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailymail
> 
> Is she wearing Vuitton here? It looks Erdem-ish.



I like the shoes! Honestly I liked more her style while she was promoting AK and  A Royal Affair. I'm not a great fan of Lagerfield's recent work,but I l prefer her Chanel outfits,or the Rodarte,Dior,Saab ones.


----------



## PurseLynne

I admire her sense of fashion and beauty. She is very classy and elegant. She reminds me of the actresses from the Golden Era.


----------



## Morgane

PurseLynne said:


> They all have different body types. Zoe is curvier than Alicia.






Artica said:


> That dress is ugly has hell! I'm sure it's LV. *Poor girl has to suffer for those free bags and timeless pieces of luggage.
> *
> I saw the trailer of *'The Man From U.N.C.L.E.'. *It looks pretty good, but Alicia's part doesn't look very meaty, which is a problem with all Guy Ritchie's films; he can't write any decent female parts.



 I hope she continues to choose other designers for  red carpets... I liked this LV:


----------



## Tivo

They seem to be trying to make her the next Keira but she doesn't have the polishing, imo. Something about her seems so boring and also unlikable. Not to mention she disappears in photos. She has no presence. I guess I just am not a fan.


----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> I like the shoes! Honestly I liked more her style while she was promoting AK and  A Royal Affair. I'm not a great fan of Lagerfield's recent work,but I l prefer her Chanel outfits,or the Rodarte,Dior,Saab ones.




I agree. I just love this dress.


----------



## baewatch

I Like this natural picture of her


----------



## Morgane

Blueberry12 said:


> I agree. I just love this dress.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076164



I like that dress too.  It's better than her last red carpet choices.


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia in Love Magazine! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## mollie12

She's been confirmed for the Bourne film.


----------



## jcsepjj

mollie12 said:


> She's been confirmed for the Bourne film.




Read today that Tommy Lee Jones have joined the Bourne cast. Don't think he'll be the villain though!


----------



## SusanBeach

Really nice pictures, also better clothes


----------



## SusanBeach

http://deadline.com/2015/07/venice-film-festival-lineup-2015-full-list-1201486791/

The Danish girl to Venice


----------



## SusanBeach

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WFH8yiKvfk&feature=youtu.be

I like this


----------



## SusanBeach

SusanBeach said:


> http://deadline.com/2015/07/venice-film-festival-lineup-2015-full-list-1201486791/
> 
> The Danish girl to Venice


And to TIFF also


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3079816
> View attachment 3079817
> View attachment 3079818
> View attachment 3079819
> 
> 
> Alicia in Love Magazine! Beautiful pictures!



Great photoshoot.  
http://www.style.com/trends/industry/2015/katie-grand-love-magazine-talents-issue


----------



## pearlyqueen

New interview and pics in Daily Mail


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...w-shoot-admits-suffering-anxiety-success.html


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

> She said: 'I knew that celebrity was a side-product of my career choice, and it's totally worth it if I get to do what I love, but it's not something that I feel very comfortable with. I've spoken to a lot of actors who have taught me that it is a choice. I believe that staying private is something you can choose, and it is certainly the choice I'm making.'



But I thought she was ready to be more known? LOL, bactracking since being 'honest' didn't work out quite like she expected.


----------



## Chloe302225

Kyoko Karenina said:


> But I thought she was ready to be more known? LOL, bactracking since being 'honest' didn't work out quite like she expected.



She can be more known professionally without becoming tabloid fodder. There are alot actors out there that alot people know only by their work and not by their personal lives.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Chloe302225 said:


> She can be more known professionally without becoming tabloid fodder. There are alot actors out there that alot people know only by their work and not by their personal lives.



There are, but being known purely for her work and not her personal life is not the tactic she initially chose, and it sort of backfired on her. She can switch it up, that's fine, it's just also pretty hilarious too. At least her team _finally_ figured out that's what they needed to do. Although I think it's too late. I mean, she's going to be known as the Thinking Man's Blake Lively Who Got Famous Because She Dated Michael Fassbender for awhile. First impressions count.


----------



## pennylane93

this is the original article (i just prefer to read it there than on the dailyfail lol)
http://www.net-a-porter.com/DO/en/magazine/310/8

i think it's her best photo shoot this year? i love this pic, it's a gorgeous dress by Chloé


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> There are, but being known purely for her work and not her personal life is not the tactic she initially chose, and it sort of backfired on her. She can switch it up, that's fine, it's just also pretty hilarious too. At least her team _finally_ figured out that's what they needed to do. Although I think it's too late. I mean, she's going to be known as the Thinking Man's Blake Lively Who Got Famous Because She Dated Michael Fassbender for awhile. First impressions count.




With reference to your statement "being known purely for her work and not her personal life is not the tactic she initially chose, and it sort of backfired on her". I'm not aware of her ever discussing her personal life; are you able to provide anything to back up your claim? Links to interviews? 

Outside of a very small group of people who make no bones about their dislike of her, and who are almost exclusively Fassbender fans, she is not known the way you describe at all. Recently Allie 28 took the trouble to disprove this myth by citing tweets about Alicia and they were very positive and complimentary. Most people seem to regard her as a very promising and talented actress and there are a lot of men who find her extremely attractive and envy Michael having her.


----------



## jcsepjj

I love this photoshoot. Stunning pictures. Great hair and make up and great dresses. 

In what way is Alicia using Michael to get fame? A part from answering work related questions about him she hasn't even mentioned his name. Interviewers like this one here : http://youtu.be/CFP8GJ5tL5E (around the three-minute mark) try to get her to spill even though she made it clear just seconds earlier that she wants to keep it private. She has never confirmed any of her previous relationships either, Gustav and her never got public. The only time she did address any rumours was when people kept bugging her about Alexander Skarsgard to a point where she had enough. Pretending like journalists mentioning Michael in interviews is Alicia's doing is ridiculous, do you think Guy Ritchie keeps telling journalist to refer to him as "Madonnas ex-husband"? It's how journalist get readers attention. And yes, we all know Michael is more famous then Alicia and that "no one even knows who she is" yadayadayada, but clearly there are people who are interrested in making interviews with her for whatever reason, accept it. And knowing Alicia from more then just LSA gossip I'm guessing she gets really irritated everytime she reads her own interviews and Michael is mentioned without any reason. 

Dispite what you believe Alicia and Michael is in a relationship so they are going to be seen together. That's kind of part of the deal if they want to keep living normal lives. But there is a huge difference between beeing seen together and "using the relationship" or talking about it. Get over it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I love this photoshoot. Stunning pictures. Great hair and make up and great dresses.
> 
> In what way is Alicia using Michael to get fame? A part from answering work related questions about him she hasn't even mentioned his name. Interviewers like this one here : http://youtu.be/CFP8GJ5tL5E (around the three-minute mark) try to get her to spill even though she made it clear just seconds earlier that she wants to keep it private. She has never confirmed any of her previous relationships either, Gustav and her never got public. The only time she did address any rumours was when people kept bugging her about Alexander Skarsgard to a point where she had enough. Pretending like journalists mentioning Michael in interviews is Alicia's doing is ridiculous, do you think Guy Ritchie keeps telling journalist to refer to him as "Madonnas ex-husband"? It's how journalist get readers attention. And yes, we all know Michael is more famous then Alicia and that "no one even knows who she is" yadayadayada, but clearly there are people who are interrested in making interviews with her for whatever reason, accept it. And knowing Alicia from more then just LSA gossip I'm guessing she gets really irritated everytime she reads her own interviews and Michael is mentioned without any reason.
> 
> Dispite what you believe Alicia and Michael is in a relationship so they are going to be seen together. That's kind of part of the deal if they want to keep living normal lives. But there is a huge difference between beeing seen together and "using the relationship" or talking about it. Get over it.




Excellent post - totally agree. And thanks for posting this interview with Alicia, I hadn't seen it before. Nor had I seen one where the interviewer actually tries to bait her to talk about Michael! As you say, as is always the case, she deftly sidesteps the questions and says nothing about him. Quite in contrast to those who accuse her of using Michael to promote herself. Same as the accusations that she's a "Weinstein girl" despite the fact that none of the films she made before she and Michael became an item were from the HWG. It's very amusing to read the stuff currently being discussed on Michael's page; only last month certain people there were pronouncing that Michael and Alicia's relationship was either partly or wholly PR with Harvey feverishly promoting them as a hot couple. Now that Macbeth has no festival or US release date as yet, the line is that HW doesn't care about Michael at all and only bought the rights to the American distribution to prevent it damaging the chances of his favoured actors/films. So where now is the incentive for him to promote Michael & Alicia??? Funny how the contradiction hasn't been acknowledged on Michael's thread.... Some people will choose to believe any nonsense rather than face the truth that Michael and Alicia are in a real relationship and yes, they really do need to get over it!


----------



## Chloe302225

Kyoko Karenina said:


> There are, but being known purely for her work and not her personal life is not the tactic she initially chose, and it sort of backfired on her. She can switch it up, that's fine, it's just also pretty hilarious too. At least her team _finally_ figured out that's what they needed to do. Although I think it's too late. I mean, she's going to be known as the Thinking Man's Blake Lively Who Got Famous Because She Dated Michael Fassbender for awhile. First impressions count.



That was said about her once in an interview and then again never repeated so to say she will be known as that is a bit of a stetch isnt it ? First impressions do count and given the amount of interviews she has done that most likely will not be the intial reaction. I think a telling sign is that the Dailymail did not repeat it. They have a habit repeating anything slightly negative if it means more clicks to the article no matter how old the issue is.


----------



## BagBerry13

There will always be people who remember that one (or two) negative article in the beginning of an actor's career that they base their dislike on and ignore everything that came after that. If you really want to dislike someone you will always find something. It's like tilting at windmills. There's no point in trying to convince them otherwise.


----------



## SusanBeach

BagBerry13 said:


> There will always be people who remember that one (or two) negative article in the beginning of an actor's career that they base their dislike on and ignore everything that came after that. If you really want to dislike someone *you will always find something.* It's like tilting at windmills. There's no point in trying to convince them otherwise.



Yes you are right!! 
If you want to you can always find something, good or bad depends how you interpret the words. 

Is it premiere for UNCLE next week ? In NY or London?


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> Yes you are right!!
> 
> If you want to you can always find something, good or bad depends how you interpret the words.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it premiere for UNCLE next week ? In NY or London?




There is a gala screening in London next week on 7th August - don't know if that counts as a premiere!


----------



## pennylane93

BagBerry13 said:


> There will always be people who remember that one (or two) negative article in the beginning of an actor's career that they base their dislike on and ignore everything that came after that. If you really want to dislike someone you will always find something. It's like tilting at windmills. There's no point in trying to convince them otherwise.



True. Confirmation bias will exist no matter what


----------



## jcsepjj

SusanBeach said:


> Yes you are right!!
> 
> If you want to you can always find something, good or bad depends how you interpret the words.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it premiere for UNCLE next week ? In NY or London?




There is a "peoples premiere" in London on the 7th, don't think the cast will be there but could be wrong. The world premiere is in NYC on the 10th.


----------



## Allie28

pennylane93 said:


> this is the original article (i just prefer to read it there than on the dailyfail lol)
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/DO/en/magazine/310/8
> 
> i think it's her best photo shoot this year? i love this pic, it's a gorgeous dress by Chloé



That picture is stunning.  The interview is good too.  They also have a short video interview with her on their site.  IMO, what happens going forward, particularly her work, matters much more than a few sentences in an interview most didn't even read.  Actors have said some really stupid, sometimes outrageous things in interviews.  Yet they recover and go on to win Oscars.  Alicia saying she's appreciated her past anonymity but is now ready for her work to be seen and be more known wasn't even negatively interpreted by everyone.  Mainly by the ones who already didn't like her and were looking for reasons other than she's dating Michael Fassbender.


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> That picture is stunning.  The interview is good too.  They also have a short video interview with her on their site.  IMO, what happens going forward, particularly her work, matters much more than a few sentences in an interview most didn't even read.  * Actors have said some really stupid, sometimes outrageous things in interviews.*  Yet they recover and go on to win Oscars.  Alicia saying she's appreciated her past anonymity but is now ready for her work to be seen and be more known wasn't even negatively interpreted by everyone.  Mainly by the ones who already didn't like her and were looking for reasons other than she's dating Michael Fassbender.



exactly. a journalist recently said (after the cara delevingne 'fiasco') that it's expectable from actors unless you're a seasoned pro like tom cruise who have the list of acceptable interview responds tattoed inside your eyelids.

and yeah, of course her work will matter more than some words in articles. If comments i read on social medias are any indicator, most people recognize her or refer to her as ava from ex-machina rather than 'the thinking man's blake lively'...the stuff about her being said in celebrity articles will be the first impression for those who regularly visit such sites and haven't seen her work, but how many people actually read those? a LOT fewer than those who watched ex machina and got their first impressions of her from that movie, i bet


----------



## jcsepjj

jcsepjj said:


> There is a "peoples premiere" in London on the 7th, don't think the cast will be there but could be wrong. The world premiere is in NYC on the 10th.




Guy and Henry will attend in London on the 7th.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pennylane93 said:


> and yeah, of course her work will matter more than some words in articles. If comments i read on social medias are any indicator, most people recognize her or refer to her as ava from ex-machina rather than 'the thinking man's blake lively'...the stuff about her being said in celebrity articles will be the first impression for those who regularly visit such sites and haven't seen her work, but how many people actually read those? a LOT fewer than those who watched ex machina and got their first impressions of her from that movie, i bet



Well, let's see. The box office worldwide for Ex Machina was only $37 mil, translated into tickets that's about 4.5 million tickets. And the NY Times gets about 42 million unique visitors per month, so... way more people read the NY Times and would have possibly come across that "one" negative article than saw her little movie. As for gossip sites, Just Jared gets about 48 million uniques per month, Oh No They Didn't about 17 million uniques, Lainey and Celebitchy about 3.9 million each. That's hardly "a lot fewer than who watched Ex Machina." I mean, kind of a lot of people are reading these gossip sites, and they all pretty much parrot each other, which only reinforces that "one" negative article. But okay. I guess confirmation bias isn't just for the "haters".

I think maybe why you see more positive feedback via social media is because the people who dislike her are less inclined to post about her (this thread for example: you probably haven't noticed how Stepford it is, even though there are plenty of people here who don't like her), and the people who find her forgettable... well, they forgot her. You can't post what you don't remember.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> That picture is stunning.  The interview is good too.  They also have a short video interview with her on their site.  IMO, what happens going forward, particularly her work, matters much more than a few sentences in an interview most didn't even read.  Actors have said some really stupid, sometimes outrageous things in interviews.  Yet they recover and go on to win Oscars.  *Alicia saying she's appreciated her past anonymity but is now ready for her work to be seen and be more known wasn't even negatively interpreted by everyone.*  Mainly by the ones who already didn't like her and were looking for reasons other than she's dating Michael Fassbender.


Yes,and actually her words were pretty clear:


> "*Ive had many years of working a lot without being in the public eye*. And thats been good.*But by this time next year, I think things are going to change*. She smiled. I expect to be busy. Im ready to be a bit more known.


And,really,what did she say in the (in)famous "Thinking Man's Blake Lively interview" ? What I saw was an irritating journalist, irritated by the whole "MoMA interview" and by a person who didn't want to speak about her personal life.
I doubt that more than 4.5 million people were so much interested in her interview in the NYT style section  to remember her as the Thinking Man's  Blake Lively...  




Kyoko Karenina said:


> There are, but being known purely for her work and not her personal life is not the tactic she initially chose, and it sort of backfired on her. She can switch it up, that's fine, it's just also pretty hilarious too. At least her team _finally_ figured out that's what they needed to do. Although I think it's too late. I mean,* she's going to be known as the Thinking Man's Blake Lively Who Got Famous Because She Dated Michael Fassbender for awhile. First impressions count*.


People are praising her performance in Ex Machina,she has  a BIFTA nomination for TOY,she's going to have a movie in competition at the Venice Film Festival because she's* known* as the "Thinking Man's Blake Lively,Fassbender's girlfriend"... 
Her previous awards,nominations are very forgettable too.
She's just the "Thinking Man's Blake Lively Who Got Famous Because She Dated Michael Fassbender for awhile" for a few vocal Michael's fans. People who love movies judge her work as an actress. That's the reason why there's positive feedback on social networks...
Even people who read and  comment on those  gossip blogs and think that she came across as arrogant in her first interviews have no problem admitting that she's a good actress. Lainey Gossip too..
http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-Vikander-and-Oscar-Isaac-in-Ex-Machina-movie-review/38292


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> There will always be people who remember that one (or two) negative article in the beginning of an actor's career that they base their dislike on and ignore everything that came after that.*If you really want to dislike someone you will always find something. It's like tilting at windmills. *There's no point in trying to convince them otherwise.


Yes,above all those who find her so forgettable... 



pennylane93 said:


> this is the original article (i just prefer to read it there than on the dailyfail lol)
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/DO/en/magazine/310/8
> 
> i think it's her best photo shoot this year? i love this pic, it's a gorgeous dress by Chloé



Yes,but the LOVE mag photos are very good too. 
Another interview with Baz Bamigboye:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Vikander-s-duets-banjo-playing-man-UNCLE.html



> Filmed and primed for release are Tulip Fever, with Christoph Waltz and Dane DeHaan; and The Light Between the Ocean, opposite Michael Fassbender.
> Im also hearing reports of a luminous performance in Tom Hoopers The Danish Girl, in which she stars with Oscar-winner Eddie Redmayne.


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> Yes,and actually her words were pretty clear:
> 
> And,really,what did she say in the (in)famous "Thinking Man's Blake Lively interview" ? What I saw was an irritating journalist, irritated by the whole "MoMA interview" and by a person who didn't want to speak about her personal life.
> I doubt that more than 4.5 million people were so much interested in her interview in the NYT style section  to remember her as the Thinking Man's  Blake Lively...
> 
> 
> 
> People are praising her performance in Ex Machina,she has  a BIFTA nomination for TOY,she's going to have a movie in competition at the Venice Film Festival because she's* known* as the "Thinking Man's Blake Lively,Fassbender's girlfriend"...
> Her previous awards,nominations are very forgettable too.
> She's just the "Thinking Man's Blake Lively Who Got Famous Because She Dated Michael Fassbender for awhile" for a few vocal Michael's fans. People who love movies judge her work as an actress. That's the reason why there's positive feedback on social networks...
> Even people who read and  comment on those  gossip blogs and think that she came across as arrogant in her first interviews have no problem admitting that she's a good actress. Lainey Gossip too..
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-Vikander-and-Oscar-Isaac-in-Ex-Machina-movie-review/38292



IA.  I guess it's easy for fans to assume that everything revolves around Michael (she's getting famous only because of him; people are interested in her only because of him, etc).. but the thing is, she's the lead actress in a movie that is being widely regarded as one of the best movies of the year (ex machina is a regular presence in many lists of 2015's best movies by various critics and cinephiles), so it's not hard to see why many people are interested in her for her works and medias want to feature her in articles and interviews.


Morgane said:


> Yes,above all those who find her so forgettable...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,but the LOVE mag photos are very good too.
> Another interview with Baz Bamigboye:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Vikander-s-duets-banjo-playing-man-UNCLE.html



Wait, there are people who have seen TDG?


----------



## SusanBeach

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=03Rr1acJTJ8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jcsepjj

SusanBeach said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=03Rr1acJTJ8&feature=youtu.be



Very cute interview. Here's the dress she's talking about. At least she wore panties. Lol


----------



## jcsepjj

SusanBeach said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=03Rr1acJTJ8&feature=youtu.be




Very cute interview. Here's the dress she's talking about. At least she wore panties. Lol

[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3084239[/ATTACH]


----------



## jcsepjj

SusanBeach said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=03Rr1acJTJ8&feature=youtu.be




Very cute interview. Here's the dress she's talking about. At least she wore panties. Lol
View attachment 3084241

[
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3084241

	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3084239[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3084240


----------



## jcsepjj

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1938797337/

Here's a clip of Alicia and Armie in The Man From UNCLE. Can't wait to see the full scene. They trashed the hotel room!


----------



## jcsepjj

finally!


----------



## mollie12

Interview with The Telegraph for The Man from UNCLE

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/the-man-from-uncle/alicia-vikander-interview/

ETA:  And since the past few pages have been full of analysis of whether she's used her private life, here are some quotes from the interview:



> This summer, she&#8217;s enjoying her first break from filming in two years, with time to cook for friends, and to make finishing touches to her home. She has also spent a week on a yoga retreat in Costa Rica (_LOL)_, where the monkeys woke her up at sunrise and she learned how to meditate again...
> 
> Although chatty and open with a raucous laugh that at one point brings the whole coffee shop to a halt, Vikander dislikes talking about her private life &#8211; especially relationships.
> 
> She met Michael Fassbender, 38, while filming The Light Between Oceans in Australia and New Zealand last year, and says there are so many photographs of them out there now that it is pointless to deny they are a couple. It must be hard, particularly in those fragile early weeks and months of a new relationship, to have it dissected so publicly, accompanied by photographs of moments you&#8217;d thought were private. She knows it comes with her job and says she thought she was prepared for the attention &#8211; but it was still a shock to meet up with friends, then days later see a picture of you all, sitting outside a café, splashed across the media.
> 
> &#8220;You realise that someone was there, watching, while you were having a coffee with your friends. And you just feel violated,&#8221; Vikander says. &#8220;It&#8217;s a strange feeling. But also, I totally know how privileged I am to be doing what I do, and it&#8217;s hard to talk about the downside because the upsides are so amazing.&#8221;
> 
> It&#8217;s different, she says, when she knows she&#8217;s going to be photographed at public events, when she&#8217;s prepared. ...


----------



## pennylane93

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3084549
> View attachment 3084550
> View attachment 3084551
> View attachment 3084552
> View attachment 3084553
> 
> 
> finally!


They're gorgeous!


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3084549
> View attachment 3084550
> View attachment 3084551
> View attachment 3084552
> View attachment 3084553
> 
> 
> finally!



Great pix!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Does anyone know what interview is being referred to here? None of the comments made by Alicia are in the net a porter interview....

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/04...ews/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitte


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Does anyone know what interview is being referred to here? None of the comments made by Alicia are in the net a porter interview....
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/04...ews/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitte



Well, given that he refers to Daria Werbowy on the cover when speaking about Alicia I'm not sure Jared really has a clue. The guy only works with infos from publicists so don't expect much.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Interview with The Telegraph for The Man from UNCLE
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/the-man-from-uncle/alicia-vikander-interview/
> 
> ETA:  And since the past few pages have been full of analysis of whether she's used her private life, here are some quotes from the interview:


I think she was talking about Bondi Beach. They were sitting at a table with friends in those pics. 



pennylane93 said:


> IA.  I guess it's easy for fans to assume that everything revolves around Michael (she's getting famous only because of him; people are interested in her only because of him, etc).. *but the thing is, she's the lead actress in a movie that is being widely regarded as one of the best movies of the year (ex machina is a regular presence in many lists of 2015's best movies by various critics and cinephiles), so it's not hard to see why many people are interested in her for her works and medias want to feature her in articles and interviews.*
> 
> 
> Wait, there are people who have seen TDG?


 Mark Kermode,for example, has Ex Machina  among his best movies (with Slow West):
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/markkermode/entries/e36e4661-ec68-4e13-b870-600c10667b9a

Probably some screenings before it was selected for the Venice festival.




jcsepjj said:


> Very cute interview. Here's the dress she's talking about. At least she wore panties. Lol
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3084239[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084240


Her legs still show the effects of the ballet training,but three years ago it was even more evident.


----------



## Morgane

This is very cute: http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015...into-a-film-and-weve-never-heard-of-the-stars


> Having since seen the movie at a private screening, however, McCallum has praise for both director Guy Ritchie and for Armie Hammer, who plays the character that launched McCallum's career.
> "Guy Ritchie and his writers have done an excellent job and have produced an exciting, original action movie that pays great tribute to the work Robert Vaughn, Leo G Carroll [head of UNCLE Mr Waverly] and myself did back in the 60s, " says McCallum. "But at the same time it stays away from what we did and creates something original. Armie Hammer has done a wonderful job as Illya Kuryakin and I've completely fallen in love with [female lead] Alia Vikander!"





pearlyqueen said:


> Does anyone know what interview is being referred to here? *None of the comments made by Alicia are in the net a porter interview....
> *
> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/04...ews/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitte


At least  five posts come from  the same person... 
Yes,I don't remember them.


Tom and Lorenzo have "reviewed" the photoshoot:
http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/08/alicia-vikander-for-the-edit-magazine/
The difference in the comments... 

Tom Craig for Porter Magazine:


----------



## mollie12

Net-a-Porter/The Edit and Porter Magazine are completely different, right? Maybe those two interviews are being confused.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Net-a-Porter/The Edit and Porter Magazine are completely different, right? Maybe those two interviews are being confused.



Porter is the print magazine of Net-a-Porter,The Edit is the weekly online magazine. It's possible that Porter has a short interview.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> This is very cute: http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015...into-a-film-and-weve-never-heard-of-the-stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least  five posts come from  the same person...
> 
> Yes,I don't remember them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom and Lorenzo have "reviewed" the photoshoot:
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/08/alicia-vikander-for-the-edit-magazine/
> 
> The difference in the comments...
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Craig for Porter Magazine:




Yes, the difference in the comments indeed...  and it's clear that JJ is frequented by Michael's fans, some of who have an unhealthy hatred towards her, spreading their hate all over the web.... In contrast Tom and Lorenzo's commenters have a completely different view of Alicia, mainly gushing over her beauty like the rest of the world!

I saw the Porter interview and it's a completely different one to net a porter, conducted the week before Cannes. Here are photos of the interview:


----------



## jooa

Yesterday Alicia was with the girls from Icona Pop at the screening and at the after party Alex Skarsgard's new movie "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" in NYC.




source: http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13291455/diary-of-teenage-girl-movie-screening-photos/#2


----------



## pearlyqueen

jooa said:


> Yesterday Alicia was with the girls from Icona Pop at the screening and at the after party Alex Skarsgard's new movie "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" in NYC.
> 
> View attachment 3090184
> 
> 
> source: http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13291455/diary-of-teenage-girl-movie-screening-photos/#2




Great that Alicia was able to catch up with her friends last night! I read that Michael was seen departing Montreal yesterday, wonder if he went there too?


----------



## Idun

Most of the people making comments on JJ are plain nuts


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia will be on The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon on Thursday (13th). Doing some promotion for Man From UNCLE.


----------



## SusanBeach

http://smoda.elpais.com/articulos/por-que-alicia-vikander-es-la-chica-del-ano/6648

I don't understand the  text but the pics are sooooo beautiful 
It's have been a LOT of magazines and photo shoot lately  IMO this dresses and in the last one (Net a Porter?) are so good and suits Alicia


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, the difference in the comments indeed...  and it's clear that JJ is frequented by Michael's fans, some of who have an unhealthy hatred towards her, spreading their hate all over the web.... In contrast Tom and Lorenzo's commenters have a completely different view of Alicia, mainly gushing over her beauty like the rest of the world!
> 
> I saw the Porter interview and it's a completely different one to net a porter, conducted the week before Cannes. Here are photos of the interview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089660
> View attachment 3089661


Good interview,I like what Garland said about her.



SusanBeach said:


> http://smoda.elpais.com/articulos/por-que-alicia-vikander-es-la-chica-del-ano/6648
> 
> I don't understand the  text but the pics are sooooo beautiful
> It's have been a LOT of magazines and photo shoot lately  IMO this dresses and in the last one (Net a Porter?) are so good and suits Alicia


Yes,great photoshoot. :smile1 I hope she continues to wear other designers for red carpets too.That  green  Elie Saab is beautiful.However I prefer the Bellemere photoshoot for The Edit (Net-a-Porter). http://youtube.com/watch?v=B-PboMKvA1I


----------



## BagBerry13

In NYC today.

View attachment 3093649


View attachment 3093650


View attachment 3093651


View attachment 3093652


View attachment 3093653


----------



## pearlyqueen

These pics were from yesterday (Sunday) in NYC.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3094097
View attachment 3094098


View attachment 3094099
View attachment 3094100


View attachment 3094101
View attachment 3094102


View attachment 3094103

Source


----------



## pennylane93

^ i dont think i've ever seen her wear make up when going out and about? it's enviable really 

in other news, looks like U.N.C.L.E is getting positive reviews so far after the premiere


----------



## pennylane93

Ha. okay just read more reviews. They're more mixed this time, mostly blaming the lack of chemistry and dullness from Henry and Armie. Some said Alicia and Elizabeth outshined the male leads (go girls ). Some said she has the leading lady charisma like she's shown in her previous movies but i also read one that said she's dissapointing compared to her excellent turns in Ex Machina and TOY  Some said she and Armie had fun chemistry, other said their romance is force-fed 
Based on these reviews i think the cast are just okay, not bad but nothing really special either, as expected from blockbuster movies
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/the-man-from-uncle/review/
http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/08/11/the-man-from-uncle-review
http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...-style-paired..-with-deathly-boring-substance
http://www.hitfix.com/motion-captur...-from-uncle-is-slick-nimble-pop-entertainment
http://variety.com/2015/film/reviews/the-man-from-uncle-film-review-1201556925/
compared to this year's spy movies, i think it wouldn't beat Kingsman and Spy. It's also unfortunate that it was being released around the same time as MI and F4


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> Ha. okay just read more reviews. They're more mixed this time, mostly blaming the lack of chemistry and dullness from Henry and Armie. Some said Alicia and Elizabeth outshined the male leads (go girls ). Some said she has the leading lady charisma like she's shown in her previous movies but i also read one that said she's dissapointing compared to her excellent turns in Ex Machina and TOY  Some said she and Armie had fun chemistry, other said their romance is force-fed
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/the-man-from-uncle/review/
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/08/11/the-man-from-uncle-review
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...ew-style-paired-with-deathly-boring-substance
> http://www.hitfix.com/motion-captur...-from-uncle-is-slick-nimble-pop-entertainment
> http://variety.com/2015/film/reviews/the-man-from-uncle-film-review-1201556925/
> compared to this year's spy movies, i think it wouldn't beat Kingsman and Spy. It's also unfortunate that it was being released around the same time as MI and F4




I'm not surprised tbh. Henry Cavill looks good but he's not much of an actor and seems to lack any personality. Not familiar with Hammer but have seen both of the girls and they CAN act; lucky Alicia has better vehicles out this year to demonstrate her talent!


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm not surprised tbh. Henry Cavill looks good but he's not much of an actor and seems to lack any personality. Not familiar with Hammer but have seen both of the girls and they CAN act; lucky Alicia has better vehicles out this year to demonstrate her talent!


Yes, afterall blockbusters are not something known for critical acclaim acting-wise (unless you're like, Heath Ledger). This movie will probably introduce Alicia to a more mainstream audience, but when it comes to showcasing her talent, there are other projects for that. I really like Elizabeth too! Armie, i've only seen him in Social Network and i think he's fine.


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> Yes, afterall blockbusters are not something known for critical acclaim acting-wise (unless you're like, Heath Ledger). This movie will probably introduce Alicia to a more mainstream audience, but when it comes to showcasing her talent, there are other projects for that. I really like Elizabeth too! Armie, i've only seen him in Social Network and i think he's fine.




Agreed! Every time I see XMen films I think what a waste of Michael and James acting talent....and what they could be doing instead! These films are only good for the money they make but at least they finance the interesting indies [emoji3] Alicia has the Danish Girl and TLBO up soon and they will show what a fine actress she is, following on from Ex Machina and TOY.


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> Agreed! Every time I see XMen films I think what a waste of Michael and James acting talent....and what they could be doing instead! These films are only good for the money they make but at least they finance the interesting indies [emoji3] Alicia has the Danish Girl and TLBO up soon and they will show what a fine actress she is, following on from Ex Machina and TOY.



well they did admit that the money was a big consideration for doing the X men films  I think Michael has done a good job with the given material but James is nothing special in the X men movies. ok. sorry i'm straying.

some reviews from twitter..

Terry David Mulligan &#8207;@TDMulligan  11h11 hours ago
Loved #ManFromUNCLE. 
Clever. Engaged. Director/actors on the same brilliant page, highly recommended. It's just so damn smart!Check it out

Anthony Papetti &#8207;@papeAtti  5h5 hours ago
Damn @realguyritchie knows how to make a movie. #ManFromUNCLE was a sexy piece of art. Loved every second

Jim Vejvoda &#8207;@JimVejvoda  5h5 hours ago
The Man From U.N.C.L.E. is a disappointing spy caper that fails to fulfill its potential says @IGNUK's @TillyTweets 

Jamie Neish &#8207;@EmptyScreens  2h2 hours ago
The Man from U.N.C.L.E. is a riot. Suave, sophisticated action with cool perfs, particularly Alicia Vikander who steals the show.

Rich Cline &#8207;@shadowsrich  35m35 minutes ago
#ManFromUNCLE is pure eye candy - stylishly inventive action without a whiff of subtext or meaning. With the Cold War as groovy wallpaper.

Jon Jackson &#8207;@jonners  1h1 hour ago
If you&#8217;re looking for a decent film to watch this week - I went to see #ManFromUNCLE last night and it was bang on the money &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Jim Rko &#8207;@JimRko  2h2 hours ago
This movie is a lot of fun. Went into it thinking of Henry Cavill as Superman, left thinking he's the next Bond! #ManFromUNCLE

Josh Horowitz &#8207;@joshuahorowitz  6h6 hours ago
THE MAN FROM UNCLE is stylish fun. Cavill and Hammer have never been better. Not at all swayed by Alicia Vikander giving me a hug tonight

Kat Shoob &#8207;@katshoob  12h12 hours ago
saw #ManFromUNCLE tonight & it was brilliant &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

oh well i'm still going to see it anyway for the eye candies


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> well they did admit that the money was a big consideration for doing the X men films  I think Michael has done a good job with the given material but James is nothing special in the X men movies. ok. sorry i'm straying.
> 
> some reviews from twitter..
> 
> Terry David Mulligan &#8207;@TDMulligan  11h11 hours ago
> Loved #ManFromUNCLE.
> Clever. Engaged. Director/actors on the same brilliant page, highly recommended. It's just so damn smart!Check it out
> 
> Anthony Papetti &#8207;@papeAtti  5h5 hours ago
> Damn @realguyritchie knows how to make a movie. #ManFromUNCLE was a sexy piece of art. Loved every second
> 
> Jim Vejvoda &#8207;@JimVejvoda  5h5 hours ago
> The Man From U.N.C.L.E. is a disappointing spy caper that fails to fulfill its potential says @IGNUK's @TillyTweets
> 
> Jamie Neish &#8207;@EmptyScreens  2h2 hours ago
> The Man from U.N.C.L.E. is a riot. Suave, sophisticated action with cool perfs, particularly Alicia Vikander who steals the show.
> 
> Rich Cline &#8207;@shadowsrich  35m35 minutes ago
> #ManFromUNCLE is pure eye candy - stylishly inventive action without a whiff of subtext or meaning. With the Cold War as groovy wallpaper.
> 
> Jon Jackson &#8207;@jonners  1h1 hour ago
> If youre looking for a decent film to watch this week - I went to see #ManFromUNCLE last night and it was bang on the money &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Jim Rko &#8207;@JimRko  2h2 hours ago
> This movie is a lot of fun. Went into it thinking of Henry Cavill as Superman, left thinking he's the next Bond! #ManFromUNCLE
> 
> Josh Horowitz &#8207;@joshuahorowitz  6h6 hours ago
> THE MAN FROM UNCLE is stylish fun. Cavill and Hammer have never been better. Not at all swayed by Alicia Vikander giving me a hug tonight
> 
> Kat Shoob &#8207;@katshoob  12h12 hours ago
> saw #ManFromUNCLE tonight & it was brilliant &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> oh well i'm still going to see it anyway for the eye candies




Thanks for the summary of "reviews", I've read some saying Alicia outshone all the others. Look forward to hearing your views on it, not my kind of film though!

Np about straying off topic for me. In fact it happens regularly on Michael's page and no one bats an eyelid unless the topic is Alicia!


----------



## SusanBeach

https://instagram.com/p/6Q8q8Jy4CQ/?taken-by=mypaperheart352

Fanpic!



From the premiere in Toronto

http://en.vogue.fr/fashion/daily-fashion/articles/alicia-vikander-in-proenza-schouler/27407


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia talked Bourne in an interview! 

The Bourne role reminds her of The Man From U.N.C.L.E. in one significant way: the female role will be empowered, Vikander says. It is a very, very different character from any woman who has been in a Bourne film before  and which is very far away from this film, even though it is the spy genre, Vikander teases, without offering details.

http://jam.canoe.com/Movies/2015/08...from+U.N.C.L.E.+tell+all#.Vcuw60OPVhc.twitter


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just came across a new interview with Alicia for Elle Canada. Don't think it's been published before - she gave it over the phone from Nicaragua, so I guess it was early July when she was there with Michael.
http://m.ellecanada.com/#!/celebrity_spotlight/redirect/219f02003004097e187ed65dc83b0640


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> Ha. okay just read more reviews. They're more mixed this time, mostly blaming the lack of chemistry and dullness from Henry and Armie. Some said Alicia and Elizabeth outshined the male leads (go girls ). Some said she has the leading lady charisma like she's shown in her previous movies but i also read one that said she's dissapointing compared to her excellent turns in Ex Machina and TOY  Some said she and Armie had fun chemistry, other said their romance is force-fed
> Based on these reviews i think the cast are just okay, not bad but nothing really special either, as expected from blockbuster movies
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/the-man-from-uncle/review/
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/08/11/the-man-from-uncle-review
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...-style-paired..-with-deathly-boring-substance
> http://www.hitfix.com/motion-captur...-from-uncle-is-slick-nimble-pop-entertainment
> http://variety.com/2015/film/reviews/the-man-from-uncle-film-review-1201556925/
> compared to this year's spy movies, i think it wouldn't beat Kingsman and Spy. It's also unfortunate that it was being released around the same time as MI and F4


Yes,reviews are mixed.Audience reviews seem more positive. I'm not surprised because Ritchie is not everyone's cup of tea. British critics were not particularly kind to his Sherlock Holmes movies either. Robbie Collin likes it,while Peter Bradshaw (The Guardian) hates it. But,like others,he says that she outshines Cavill and Hammer. She has set the bar high with Ex Machina and TOY,but I think Ehrlich (Little White Lies) and Glenn Kenny (Roger Ebert) are right when they say that  she's underserved by the material. However some reviews speak about a strong characterization...  
http://www.littlewhitelies.co.uk/theatrical-reviews/the-man-from-u-n-c-l-e-31378


> And Vikander, poor Vikander, is underserved by the material, but she does a brilliant job of sobering up a movie that&#8217;s high on the vapours of its own style.





> The two men manage to generate decent combative chemistry despite never having anything clever to say to one another (the film&#8217;s idea of a joke is to have Kuryakin endlessly refer to Solo as &#8220;Cowboy&#8221, and their contrasting styles make for a few stellar action beats &#8211; one bit, in which Solo takes a bit of a breather and watches Kuryakin handle a few henchmen, is as visually sly as anything we&#8217;ve seen this summer. Not for nothing, but the other great sequence here consists of nothing but Vikander dancing out of focus in the background; the world is rich, but Ritchie just has no idea how to foreground its pleasures.


http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/the-man-from-uncle-2015


> And if you were lucky enough to have seen Vikander in &#8220;Ex Machina&#8221; (and if you haven&#8217;t been you ought to change that), you&#8217;ll be profoundly appreciative of just how much she&#8217;s wasted here. She&#8217;s adorable anyway, however.



I think this describes the movie very well:
http://www.thewrap.com/the-man-from...mie-hammer-alicia-vikander-elizabeth-debicki/


> Ultimately, the actors find the right balance between committing to the material and acknowledging that none of this is to be taken too seriously, and the steady parade of 1960s hats and high-tech and Euro-pop singles makes &#8220;*The Man from U.N.C.L.E.&#8221; a breezy cinematic distraction that never pretends to go any deeper than its television roots.*


Other reviews:
http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...-and-the-lone-ranger-save-the-world-in-style/


> Outside of various authority figures played by the likes of Jared Harris and Hugh Grant, there are really only two characters of note, and intriguingly they are both women. Alicia Vikander&#8217;s Gaby Teller seemingly stumbles into the plot as the estranged daughter of a missing German scientist, and the screenplay does its darnedest to make her more than just the tag-along girl. It is mostly successful in this regard until, slight spoiler, the film tosses her into an extended damsel-in-distress scenario, complete with both would-be male heroes racing to the rescue. She has her moments and gets her fun, and frankly I hope if we get a sequel they find a reason to keep her around.


http://www.heyuguys.com/the-man-from-uncle-review/


> Debicki could have been just another forgettable femme fatale, a character quite common-place in the spy genre, but she is actually rather good as the villain of the piece. Vikander is a known quantity now, and she certainly seems to be having a lot of fun here.


https://film.list.co.uk/article/73270-the-man-from-u-n-c-l-e/


> They are duelling CIA and KGB agents who team up to save a German scientist&#8217;s useful yet also beautiful daughter Gaby (Alicia Vikander) from evil Italian clotheshorse Victoria (Elizabeth Debicki). The feisty Vikander doesn&#8217;t spoil her record of consecutive immaculate performances. Debicki, however, seems bored with the trappings of a one-dimensional baddie, despite winning on the clothes and accessories front.


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> ^ i dont think i've ever seen her wear make up when going out and about? it's enviable really
> 
> in other news, looks like U.N.C.L.E is getting positive reviews so far after the premiere


She's very pretty,I like hair and makeup and she's even able to pull it off... but I hope she continues to wear other designers.. 


SusanBeach said:


> https://instagram.com/p/6Q8q8Jy4CQ/?taken-by=mypaperheart352
> 
> Fanpic!
> 
> 
> 
> From the premiere in Toronto
> 
> http://en.vogue.fr/fashion/daily-fashion/articles/alicia-vikander-in-proenza-schouler/27407


That Proenza Schouler is better...  Tom and Lorenzo agree...  http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/08/al...r-at-the-man-from-u-n-c-l-e-toronto-premiere/


----------



## jcsepjj

I think it's all about expectations. The ones expecting it to be a reboot of the tv-series are going to be dissappointed, because it has almost non of that. I'm thinking a lot of critics are comparing the movie to the show and have high expectations. The general public don't even know about the show and are only hoping for a good time, they will probably be more pleased with it. It's a popcorn flick and is good enough for that. I read a review saying it wasn't challenging enough, which I can buy. Neither were the Sherlock Holmes movies. Hopefully enough people go see it so it doesn't become a failure. I'd love to se a sequel,just because the cast seem to love each other so much and have great chemestry. 

I think it's safe to say that WB did a misstake pushing back the movie to have time for more promotion. It's not a fun spot being compared to MI5, compeating for the same audience. I think the movie will do well in Europe though, just the kind of movie that sells well over here. 

I'm happy Alicia is getting great reviews. (Can't remember having read a single bad review in her entire career) I don't think the movie doing poorly is going to effect her in any way, I think quite the opposite, she's proving once again what a wonderful actress she is and that she also has some comedy skills, and reaches out to a wider audience. 

I don't in any way think Man From UNCLE is going to be terrible but this is a great quote so I'm going to leave it here! (Seventh Son kind of was though, but she had her reasons for doing that movie!)


----------



## BagBerry13

Here's an interview from the press junket in Rome. This is a German comedian who's doing funny in jest interviews at all the big movies press junkets.


----------



## mollie12

I actually like the white dress she wore to her press junket much better than her premiere dresses. 

She's a tiny girl, and the belting on the Vuitton actually makes her look like she has a bit of a pooch. Really unflattering. And I'm not a big fan of the fabric on the Proenza Schouler (or the black band).


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> I think it's all about expectations. The ones expecting it to be a reboot of the tv-series are going to be dissappointed, because it has almost non of that. I'm thinking a lot of critics are comparing the movie to the show and have high expectations. The general public don't even know about the show and are only hoping for a good time, they will probably be more pleased with it. It's a popcorn flick and is good enough for that. I read a review saying it wasn't challenging enough, which I can buy. Neither were the Sherlock Holmes movies. Hopefully enough people go see it so it doesn't become a failure. I'd love to se a sequel,just because the cast seem to love each other so much and have great chemestry.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that WB did a misstake pushing back the movie to have time for more promotion. It's not a fun spot being compared to MI5, compeating for the same audience. I think the movie will do well in Europe though, just the kind of movie that sells well over here.
> 
> I'm happy Alicia is getting great reviews. (Can't remember having read a single bad review in her entire career) I don't think the movie doing poorly is going to effect her in any way, I think quite the opposite, she's proving once again what a wonderful actress she is and that she also has some comedy skills, and reaches out to a wider audience.
> 
> I don't in any way think Man From UNCLE is going to be terrible *but this is a great quote so I'm going to leave it here! *(Seventh Son kind of was though, but she had her reasons for doing that movie!)
> 
> View attachment 3096253


 
I think  this is a case of style over substance,but absolutely enjoyable.I agree that it will do well in Europe. 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...-and-the-lone-ranger-save-the-world-in-style/
Yes,Seventh Son,The Fifth Estate are not good movies..  but,if I'm not wrong,she was cast four years ago in Seventh Son,and I remember to have read something about The Fifth Estate while she was doing promotion for AK and A Royal Affair. Working with actors like Moore,Bridges and companies like DreamWorks and WB was absolutely good for her.


----------



## Ranaya

Yes her press junkets dresses are lovely ! Not a big fan of the red carpet dresses (i guess I'm a bit too conventional when it comes to red carpet looks?) but she looks pretty anyway. I think it's her make up (or lack of. Her makeup artists always said they barely put anything on her) that always spot on

Forbes compares UNCLE and Fantastic 4 


> Thanks to happenstance and random chance, I found myself seeing Fantastic Four and The Man from U.N.C.L.E. within hours of each other. We now know what I thought of both films, but there was something interesting about seeing them so close as if one acted as the antidote to the other. The Man from U.N.C.L.E. is no great artistic triumph, but it is reliable, engaging, and intelligent meat-and-potatoes entertainment. And coming after the devastating catastrophe that was Fantastic Four, there was almost a feeling of relief, a reminder that Hollywood could still pull off this kind of pulpy and relatively unassuming goodness.


----------



## jcsepjj

Morgane said:


> Yes,Seventh Son,The Fifth Estate are not good movies..  but,if I'm not wrong,she was cast four years ago in Seventh Son,and I remember to have read something about The Fifth Estate while she was doing promotion for AK and A Royal Affair. Working with actors like Moore,Bridges and companies like DreamWorks and WB was absolutely good for her.




Yes, Seventh Son was her first international movie. She had done A Royal Affair and got a chance to fly over to Hollywood to audition and meet Julianne Moore and Jeff Bridges so she took the chance, not really thinking it would lead anywhere, but she got the part. The production was posponed so she got cast and filmed Anna Karenina before Seveth Son started shooting. But Seventh Son was her first english speaking part, don't think you can blame her for taking the chance to work with those people, She was also a fan of 'Mongol' and wanted to work with Sergey Bodrov. 

Making connections is never a bad thing, she got cast in Tulip Fever partly thanks to writer Tom Stoppard that she worked with on Anna Karenina. Hopefully Alicia gets another chance to work with Julianne Moore


----------



## pearlyqueen

Woke up to a load of tweets this morning with rave reviews of Alicia on the Fallon Show last night; apparently she was dancing around and was huge fun, the number of men who are "in love" with her on Twitter, loool! No wonder Michael fell for her. Hope it's made available for people in Europe to watch.


----------



## pennylane93

Seems like she was stealing hearts on Fallon (based on twitter reactions at least..)?  I want to see the interview and the crazy dance


----------



## Allie28

Here ya go!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXeVp6aNwwY&list=UU8-Th83bH_thdKZDJCrn88g&app=desktop

It's a fun interview.  I loved how they repeated the "little frogs dance" as they went to commercial, lol.  Alicia looks great too.  I can see why men are drooling all over twitter today, lol.


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXeVp6aNwwY&list=UU8-Th83bH_thdKZDJCrn88g&app=desktop
> 
> It's a fun interview.  I loved how they repeated the "little frogs dance" as they went to commercial, lol.  Alicia looks great too.  I can see why men are drooling all over twitter today, lol.



thanks! these swedish traditions, never fail to amuse me lol. and yea she looks cute


----------



## BagBerry13

Allie28 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fun interview.  I loved how they repeated the "little frogs dance" as they went to commercial, lol.  Alicia looks great too.  I can see why men are drooling all over twitter today, lol.




This is indeed a funny interview. She made a good first impression to a wide audience. She looked really great and I love that her British accent gets thicker.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

This whole time I was reading her name as Ah-Lee-Sha instead of how she pronounced it. The Fallon intv was the first time I've seen her on a talk show


----------



## BagBerry13

^^She was on Seth Meyers and Conan before for Ex-Machina.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^She was on Seth Meyers and Conan before for Ex-Machina.



I know she's done intvs before this I just never watched them


----------



## pearlyqueen

Really enjoyed the interview, thanks for posting Allie28 [emoji2]


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> Yes, Seventh Son was her first international movie. She had done A Royal Affair and got a chance to fly over to Hollywood to audition and meet Julianne Moore and Jeff Bridges so she took the chance, not really thinking it would lead anywhere, but she got the part. The production was posponed so she got cast and filmed Anna Karenina before Seveth Son started shooting. But Seventh Son was her first english speaking part, don't think you can blame her for taking the chance to work with those people, She was also a fan of 'Mongol' and wanted to work with Sergey Bodrov.
> 
> Making connections is never a bad thing, she got cast in Tulip Fever partly thanks to writer Tom Stoppard that she worked with on Anna Karenina. Hopefully Alicia gets another chance to work with Julianne Moore


I think she had already  auditioned for Snow White and The Huntsman. I didn't know Michael was considered to play the Huntsman  : http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Four...ow-White-And-The-Hutsman-Shortlist-22195.html
I'm not surprised to find Saoirse Ronan among the other actresses.She said that she has often auditioned with the same actresses. 
Yes,making connections with  big companies was absolutely a good thing for her. I liked Stoppards work for AK. 

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/08/11/alicia-vikander-man-from-uncle


> By age 20, she had landed small parts on Swedish TV shows and her first film role as a music-obsessed millennial in 2010s Pure, for which she won Swedens prestigious Guldbagge Award for Best Actress. (At the time, Vikander was scraping by on shifts at a flower shop and considering law school.) *But it was her work in a pair of 2012 period dramas  the Danish-language film A Royal Affair and director Joe Wrights epic Anna Karenina  that catapulted her to international attention. Danish Girl director Tom Hooper (The Kings Speech) cast her in part because of those films. Theres something about her training as a dancer, he says. She can have this aura of rigor and toughness. She has a wonderful strength to her*.


http://www.details.com/blogs/daily-details/2015/08/alicia-vikander-man-from-uncle.html



> And when it comes to music, you can take the girl out of Sweden, but you can't take Sweden out of the girl. "I went to a karaoke bar in New York with some friends the other day, and as soon as an ABBA song comes up, they hand me the mic. I'm like, 'I can do other things, too!'" she says. "You know, I love a bit of Ace of Base."


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXeVp6aNwwY&list=UU8-Th83bH_thdKZDJCrn88g&app=desktop
> 
> It's a fun interview.  I loved how they repeated the "little frogs dance" as they went to commercial, lol.  Alicia looks great too.  I can see why men are drooling all over twitter today, lol.


Yes,funny interview.

Other reviews:

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/reviews/the-man-from-u-n-c-l-e-20150813


> And that stellar Swede Alicia Vikander is Gaby Teller, the sweet one. Or is she? Vikander, the sexbot in Ex Machina, is having a hell of a year. And you can see why. Gaby isn't much of a part, but Vikander makes her a live wire. Her impromptu dance with Kuryakin that ends in a wrestling match is, well, something to see. So is the movie, when Ritchie ignores the tangled story-line and goes for pure escapist retro fun. Note to millennials: No one stops to text or take a selfie. You've been warned.


http://www.philly.com/philly/entertainment/movies/20150811_ap_b61fdc35c36242c9ac564659760e072f.html


> What pleasure does exist is in the carefully crafted aesthetics and the exaggerated acting, especially Cavill's devilish charm. Vikander and Elizabeth Debicki (as the glamorous big bad) are deliciously cool


http://www.screendaily.com/reviews/the-man-from-uncle-review/5091413.article


> Vikander, who drew raves for her role as the android in the sci-fi thriller Ex Machina, is mired playing Illyas fiancée in the undercover operation that powers U.N.C.L.E.s plot. She has a few nice moments where her tart personality can emerge, but overall her tepid flirtations with Hammer amount to very little, the characters tentative courtship constantly and conveniently interrupted.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/movie/man-uncle-0/review/814288


> And as skillful and attractive as Vikander is (during one section her hairdo and wardrobe make her a near-dead ringer for Julie Christie in Petulia), her character also comes off as too serious and narrowly conceived for too long, putting a damper on the blend of legitimate threat and sophisticated hijinks that Ritchie is trying to achieve


http://www.comingsoon.net/movie/the-man-from-u-n-c-l-e-2015


> Even more impressive is the force that is Alicia Vikander, who is much more than just a third wheel to her male stars, as she holds her own with a verve and charm we rarely get to see in the women in spy movies. (Probably the closest is Eva Green in Casino Royale.) Vikander has great scenes with the two guys, creating a fun dynamic while keeping it from being the normal testosterone fest it may have been otherwise. Ritchie gives the genre another twist by having the main bad guy be a woman with The Great Gatsbys Elizabeth Debicki playing Victoria, the wealthy Italian who is using her money to fund the Nazi, which gives Solo an opportunity to use his charm and wiles to win her over.


http://www.philly.com/philly/entert..._Man_From_U_N_C_L_E___pretty_but_tedious.html


> Vikander, the A.I. muse of one of this year's best films, Ex Machina, is Gaby Teller, who we first encounter in an East Berlin garage, working the undercarriage of a car. Kuryakin calls her his "little chop-shop girl," and it turns out she can both chop (karate, judo) and shop (Dior, Rabanne). The height differential between the small-framed Swedish actress and the hulking Hammer makes their scenes together amusingly odd. Gaby is the daughter of the aforementioned vanished scientist, and both the U.S. and the Soviets are trying to find him, lest his H-bomb know-how fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## pennylane93

She's back in UK already, is the promotional tour for UNCLE over? I thought there'd be more premieres..


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> She's back in UK already, is the promotional tour for UNCLE over? I thought there'd be more premieres..




No, think UNCLE promo is done, no more premieres! Looks like she got home to London (and Michael) as quickly as possible. Hope they get a chance to have some quality rest and relaxation together for the next few weeks [emoji2]


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> No, think UNCLE promo is done, no more premieres! Looks like she got home to London (and Michael) as quickly as possible. Hope they get a chance to have some quality rest and relaxation together for the next few weeks [emoji2]



Oh i see


----------



## jcsepjj

The rest of the UNCLE cast were at Bafta New York doing some promotion yesterday. Henry and Armie are going to Brazil aswell. Happy she went to London to get some rest before Bourne and the million Film Festivals coming up


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She was so great on Fallon


----------



## SusanBeach

Cinamonn_girl said:


> She was so great on Fallon



Yes she was 
I read comments on youtube that someone thought "the dance" was fake but it´s very real in Sweden.


----------



## jcsepjj

SusanBeach said:


> Yes she was
> 
> I read comments on youtube that someone thought "the dance" was fake but it´s very real in Sweden.




Haha yes. We do that song and dance every year at midsummer  and the schnapps song is 'Helan Går', probably the most famous schnapps song of them all. But I'd be hillarious if she did make it up and made Jimmy do it ^^


----------



## CentralTimeZone

We saw UNCLE last night and it was a great movie!!!


----------



## jcsepjj

hollieplus2 said:


> We saw UNCLE last night and it was a great movie!!!




Happy to hear it! Was it like u expected? How was Alicia?


----------



## CentralTimeZone

It was really funny and she was great but the two guys really played well together. It was shot like an old James Bond movie. I was surprised I enjoyed it as much as I did. Highly recommend.


----------



## moonmae

I think the Alicia cyberbullying is getting out of hand, and I agree that dating Michael is a huge factor. I've watched her in a few films and I think she's a really good actress - there must be a reason she keeps getting hired! I didn't like her in The Seventh Son, but I didn't like anything about that movie...

That said, I do think her PR people need to come up with a new strategy and do damage control. For a relative newcomer and unknown (I know she's not really, but for the general public she is) to introduce herself to the wider public as THE NEXT BIG THING/ OSCARS comes across as pretty damn arrogant. Jumping the gun on the oscars is a bad, bad move. I don't think this is a male/female issue - if some young actor said that, I would think he's pretty bigheaded too. There's nothing wrong in thinking that, but not the smartest thing to say. Chastain was shopped around on magazines while her movies were released or after, and her movies were very well received (Cannes, Box office hits) so she was on solid ground. Plus she comes across as very grounded in interviews. Alicia's done great work in her movies, but they haven't won any festival coverage or smashed box office records, so she doesn't have anything solid to back her up. 

Hope she recovers from this PR stumble. I think she's talented and charismatic, and looking forward to seeing more of her work.


----------



## BagBerry13

We've seen U.N.C.L.E. too today and it was pretty entertaining.
For a German audience the biggest laughter in the whole cinema was at the beginning when they're sitting at the lakeside café and their superiors tell them to get acquainted and get up from the table and all the undercover spies around them get up too. Given that the beginning plays in East Germany everyone got the reference with the Stasi acting like that too.
Personally, I also always find the language thing interesting and it's great to see getting my theory proven right one more time that Brits have it easier speaking German. Cavill's German was better than Hammer's. Tbh, I expected a bit more of Alicia's German given she's Swedish and they have similar sounds but it was all very entertaining.
If that movie has success I hope they make a sequel. It's at least set up for it.


----------



## mollie12

Alicia in London at the wedding for one of Fassbender's friends.


----------



## mollie12

I didn't know she was friends with Rebecca Ferguson, but it seems Alicia knows everybody!



> *If I were Swedish, and someone asked me, &#8220;Do you know this other Swedish person?&#8221; I&#8217;d probably get tired of it. Except that you really did seem to grow up with every other famous Swede! What&#8217;s the explanation for that?*
> It&#8217;s because it&#8217;s so dark and cold for so many months of the year, so people just stay in and get creative! But yeah, I grew up with five or six girlfriends in Sweden who were my best friends, and Tove Lo is one of those girls in our group. I even shared a flat a few years back with my friends from Icona Pop, and they&#8217;re coming to the premiere tonight! And the other day, I saw a friend of mine, Rebecca Ferguson &#8212; another fellow Swede &#8212; in Mission: Impossible, and she was just kicking ***. She was extraordinary in that part.



http://www.vulture.com/2015/08/alicia-vikander-talks-man-from-uncle.html?mid=twitter_vulture


----------



## Ranaya

mollie12 said:


> I didn't know she was friends with Rebecca Ferguson, but it seems Alicia knows everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2015/08/alicia-vikander-talks-man-from-uncle.html?mid=twitter_vulture



Lol isn't she in some groups of friends with Joel Kinnaman and the Skarsgard brothers too? I wouldn't mind being in that Swedish clique...


----------



## BagBerry13

mollie12 said:


> I didn't know she was friends with Rebecca Ferguson, but it seems Alicia knows everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2015/08/alicia-vikander-talks-man-from-uncle.html?mid=twitter_vulture



Tbh, I have no idea who Rebecca Ferguson is but I surely know all the others. I think it's because Sweden has a rather small creative community that mainly happens in Stockholm. So at some point they all get to know each other. Hence the Skarsgård and Co. connection. Though she was in a film with Bill Skarsgård.


----------



## jcsepjj

Yeah, it's a small community. Here's some pictures of Alicia with Joel Kinnaman and Gustaf Skarsgard when they were practically babies, around 2007 is my guess. Gustaf and Joel have been best friends since high school. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Alicia got to know Tove (Tove Lo) when she was in her later teens, same goes for Icona pop and Rebecca Ferguson ( she's the star of the new Mission Impossible movie) Rebecca was in a swedish movie with Gustaf and Anna Åström (one of Alicias closest friends). 



I'm not sure exactly how Alicia and Alex got to know one and other but probably through partying together. They've been to conserts together both in Stockholm and in London and go to alot of festivals together.


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> Yeah, it's a small community. Here's some pictures of Alicia with Joel Kinnaman and Gustaf Skarsgard when they were practically babies, around 2007 is my guess. Gustaf and Joel have been best friends since high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099307
> View attachment 3099308
> View attachment 3099310
> View attachment 3099311
> 
> Alicia got to know Tove (Tove Lo) when she was in her later teens, same goes for Icona pop and Rebecca Ferguson ( she's the star of the new Mission Impossible movie) Rebecca was in a swedish movie with Gustaf and Anna Åström (one of Alicias closest friends).
> View attachment 3099312
> View attachment 3099313
> 
> I'm not sure exactly how Alicia and Alex got to know one and other but probably through partying together. They've been to conserts together both in Stockholm and in London and go to alot of festivals together.
> View attachment 3099315
> View attachment 3099316
> View attachment 3099317
> View attachment 3099320


Thanks for the pics! It's really a small community!


----------



## Ranaya

jcsepjj said:


> Yeah, it's a small community. Here's some pictures of Alicia with Joel Kinnaman and Gustaf Skarsgard when they were practically babies, around 2007 is my guess. Gustaf and Joel have been best friends since high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099307
> View attachment 3099308
> View attachment 3099310
> View attachment 3099311
> 
> Alicia got to know Tove (Tove Lo) when she was in her later teens, same goes for Icona pop and Rebecca Ferguson ( she's the star of the new Mission Impossible movie) Rebecca was in a swedish movie with Gustaf and Anna Åström (one of Alicias closest friends).
> View attachment 3099312
> View attachment 3099313
> 
> I'm not sure exactly how Alicia and Alex got to know one and other but probably through partying together. They've been to conserts together both in Stockholm and in London and go to alot of festivals together.
> View attachment 3099315
> View attachment 3099316
> View attachment 3099317
> View attachment 3099320


Thanks for those! It's actually unfair how she's got the hottest boyfriend, hottest friends, and hottest costars...


----------



## SusanBeach

moonmae said:


> I think the Alicia cyberbullying is getting out of hand, and I agree that dating Michael is a huge factor. I've watched her in a few films and I think she's a really good actress - there must be a reason she keeps getting hired! I didn't like her in The Seventh Son, but I didn't like anything about that movie...
> 
> That said, I do think her PR people need to come up with a new strategy and do damage control. For a relative newcomer and unknown (I know she's not really, but for the general public she is) to introduce herself to the wider public as THE NEXT BIG THING/ OSCARS comes across as pretty damn arrogant. Jumping the gun on the oscars is a bad, bad move. I don't think this is a male/female issue - if some young actor said that, I would think he's pretty bigheaded too. There's nothing wrong in thinking that, but not the smartest thing to say. Chastain was shopped around on magazines while her movies were released or after, and her movies were very well received (Cannes, Box office hits) so she was on solid ground. Plus she comes across as very grounded in interviews. Alicia's done great work in her movies, but they haven't won any festival coverage or smashed box office records, so she doesn't have anything solid to back her up.
> 
> Hope she recovers from this PR stumble. I think she's talented and charismatic, and looking forward to seeing more of her work.



I agree with you about the cyberbullying, there are so many false rumors and wild conspiracy theories about Alicia that I get almost exhausted but I think there is nothing to do.
You have a point concerning the PR, IMO it started with a few sentences that became interpreted  bad and since then it's like a snowball.


----------



## SusanBeach

Ranaya said:


> Thanks for those! It's actually unfair how she's got the hottest boyfriend, hottest friends, and hottest costars...



LOL


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

UGH. Just stop. Gossip and/or conspiracy theory is NOT cyberbullying, and saying so only minimizes real cyberbullying. Saying on a gossip forum that some little actress - who by her own words is "ready to be more known" - is bland or ugly or even that she's a Harvey Girl or has an ugly kid's body or is in a fake relationship is not on the level of people who are genuinely cyberbullied! No one is accusing her of anything illegal or even defamatory - embarrassing, maybe. But being embarrassed is not the equivalent of being cyberbullied. Cyberbullying IS NOT saying anything bad about anyone online ever, especially not a public figure.

This chick's stans are the absolute worst, I swear.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Has the filming date for the Bourne film been announced yet?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> UGH. Just stop. Gossip and/or conspiracy theory is NOT cyberbullying, and saying so only minimizes real cyberbullying. Saying on a gossip forum that some little actress - who by her own words is "ready to be more known" - is bland or ugly or even that she's a Harvey Girl or has an ugly kid's body or is in a fake relationship is not on the level of people who are genuinely cyberbullied! No one is accusing her of anything illegal or even defamatory - embarrassing, maybe. But being embarrassed is not the equivalent of being cyberbullied. Cyberbullying IS NOT saying anything bad about anyone online ever, especially not a public figure.
> 
> 
> 
> This chick's stans are the absolute worst, I swear.




Hmm, insinuating that somebody gets roles in return for sexual favours is not defamatory....right. But hey hateful chicks just carry on the sterling work. Endless spiteful tirades say so much about the writers concerned. Do your worst, it makes no difference to anybody, changes nothing. Why bother dealing in reality when the truth is not what you want to deal with? Shame they don't take your own advice - UGH. Just stop.


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> Yeah, it's a small community. Here's some pictures of Alicia with Joel Kinnaman and Gustaf Skarsgard when they were practically babies, around 2007 is my guess. Gustaf and Joel have been best friends since high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099307
> View attachment 3099308
> View attachment 3099310
> View attachment 3099311
> 
> Alicia got to know Tove (Tove Lo) when she was in her later teens, same goes for Icona pop and Rebecca Ferguson ( she's the star of the new Mission Impossible movie) Rebecca was in a swedish movie with Gustaf and Anna Åström (one of Alicias closest friends).
> View attachment 3099312
> View attachment 3099313
> 
> I'm not sure exactly how Alicia and Alex got to know one and other but probably through partying together. They've been to conserts together both in Stockholm and in London and go to alot of festivals together.
> View attachment 3099315
> View attachment 3099316
> View attachment 3099317
> View attachment 3099320



I was always hesitant about posting those first four pics because they're from Alicia's private Facebook account. They're not really meant for the public.

I've seen _Vi_ but to be honest Rebecca Ferguson wasn't the one catching my eye. And I surely won't go see a Tom Cruise movie.

As I said, Alicia and Alex probably got to know each other through her connection with Bill with whom she made a film, and they all lived in the same neighbourhood.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pearlyqueen said:


> Hmm, insinuating that somebody gets roles in return for sexual favours is not defamatory....right. But hey hateful chicks just carry on the sterling work. Endless spiteful tirades say so much about the writers concerned. Do your worst, it makes no difference to anybody, changes nothing. Why bother dealing in reality when the truth is not what you want to deal with? Shame they don't take your own advice - UGH. Just stop.




This! Why anyone would say untrue, nasty things about a celebrity (non-celebrity) is beyond me. It changes nothing and only makes the person who writes that seems bitter.


----------



## pearlyqueen

dangerouscurves said:


> This! Why anyone would say untrue, nasty things about a celebrity (non-celebrity) is beyond me. It changes nothing and only makes the person who writes that seems bitter.




Yes, and bitter doesn't even begin to cover it, there are some very disturbed places on the Internet with people churning out hateful untrue things about Alicia (and Michael) on a daily basis. Some of them contribute here too as you may have noticed. 

I agree, it's hard to understand why they do it. People who see Alicia and Michael together see a normal happy couple, they describe them as a lovely couple and how affectionate and loved up they are together. It's also clear they try to spend as much time together as they can, making time for each other and their relationship between work commitments. They've been together nearly a year now so must have worked it out right!


----------



## SusanBeach

Kyoko Karenina said:


> UGH. Just stop. Gossip and/or conspiracy theory is NOT cyberbullying, and saying so only minimizes real cyberbullying. Saying on a gossip forum that some little actress - who by her own words is "ready to be more known" - is bland or ugly or even that she's a Harvey Girl or has an ugly kid's body or is in a fake relationship is not on the level of people who are genuinely cyberbullied! No one is accusing her of anything illegal or even defamatory - embarrassing, maybe. But being embarrassed is not the equivalent of being cyberbullied. *Cyberbullying IS NOT saying anything bad about anyone online ever, especially not a public figure.*
> 
> *This chick's stans are the absolute worst, I swear.*



I think there is a very thin/light line, of course call someone ugly or bland is not what I mean.
IMO it´s wrong to say that saying anything bad about anyone online NEVER is cyberbullying:
_*to bully online by sending or posting mean messages, usually anonymously:*_
I assume that you mean IF the messages are posted on open forums and not directly to the person it is not cyberbullying.
We don´t need to agree about this and we don´t need to call it cyberbullying, IMO it´s enough to say that the comments about AV have gone wild.
That she is cold, ugly bland and a whore are the kind things, I don´t want to repeat the other things.
I have followed AVs career a few years and I was happy for her when she got roles abroad but I never thought that if she meet a known person and start a relationsship this should happen.
If you think we in *her thread* are the absolute worst I suggest you look around MF stans, they that say they like him and call themselves his fans but IF he continues with AV he is out.......


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> *Hmm, insinuating that somebody gets roles in return for sexual favours is not defamatory....right. *But hey hateful chicks just carry on the sterling work. Endless spiteful tirades say so much about the writers concerned. Do your worst, it makes no difference to anybody, changes nothing. Why bother dealing in reality when the truth is not what you want to deal with? Shame they don't take your own advice - UGH. Just stop.



It may be mean, but it's not DEFAMATORY nor is it CYBERBULLYING. These words have serious legal ramifications, they are not synonyms for "mean".

And adding the actual definition of cyberbullying:
Cyberbullying is *an action of harming or harassing* via information technology networks in a repeated and deliberate manner. According to U.S. Legal Definitions, "cyber-bullying could be limited to posting rumors or gossips about a person in the internet bringing about hatred in others minds; or it may go to the extent of personally identifying victims and publishing materials severely defaming and humiliating them".

The key is the bolded. To go from free speech (because yeah, that's still a thing, and criticism, gossip, etc falls under it) to bullying, it must be intentionally done to harm. Nothing posted on Purseforum Celebrity News & Gossip is harming this chick, and anyone who tries to equate that it is just sounds hysterical and out of touch with reality. Sorry.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> It may be mean, but it's not DEFAMATORY nor is it CYBERBULLYING. These words have serious legal ramifications, they are not synonyms for "mean".




"Defamation
Any intentional false communication, either written or spoken, that harms a person's reputation; decreases the respect, regard, or confidence in which a person is held; or induces disparaging, hostile, or disagreeable opinions or feelings against a person.
Defamation may be a criminal or civil charge. It encompasses both written statements, known as libel, and spoken statements, called slander."

Notwithstanding the fact that the poison being written about Alicia and Michael is untrue, cruel and frankly, in many cases, disturbed and alarming. And from so-called fans of his too. Very sad.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

SusanBeach said:


> If you think we in *her thread* are the absolute worst I suggest you look around MF stans, they that say they like him and call themselves his fans but IF he continues with AV he is out.......



I think her stans that I've seen all over the Internet are the absolute worst, right up there with Hiddleston's. 

But just to point out, this isn't a "fan" thread! This isn't a "fan" forum, it's a place for news & gossip. Lol.


----------



## BagBerry13

I think you dismiss the kind of power these kinds of forums have. If it were just some small gossip forum no one pays attention to none of the big tabloids would care enough to go and claim their picture rights. But they do!
And furthermore do other people involved with the film industry read here such as publicists, producers (to determine possible bankability and demographics) and marketing people. So to continuously claim she gets jobs through other than her talent IS harming.

And go away with your freedom of speech argument. If that were truly working you guys in the US could swear on television without getting beeped (same goes for this forum).


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> I think you dismiss the kind of power these kinds of forums has. If it were just some small gossip forum no one pays attention to none of the big tabloids would care enough to go and claim their picture rights. But they do!
> And furthermore do other people involved with the film industry read here such as publicists, producers (to determine possible bankability and demographics) and marketing people. So to continuously claim she gets jobs through other than her talent IS harming.
> 
> And go away with your freedom of speech argument. If that were truly working you guys in the US could swear on television without getting beeped (same goes for this forum).




Totally agree! I'd like to see how the haters defended their hateful lies about her in a court of law - maybe they'd try citing "freedom of speech", like to see where that would get them! And to have the gall to claim the lies are not defamatory!

And yes, the stuff written in fan forums and gossip blogs is not exclusively for the members of these sites to read either. Apart from the groups you mentioned who may actively run searches on either Michael or Alicia, Google alerts on Michael return entries from this and other forums practically every day.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Once someone chooses to be a public figure and sell their art/body of work, they open themselves up to praise and criticism. Therefore the public has a right to hold, voice their opinion of her and/or choose to not pay to see her films (Man from Uncle box office flop). To do otherwise is censorship. It's like telling someone they can't write bad reviews about poor service or products online. Maybe AV and her team need to take into account their actions and make some adjustments  moving forward.


----------



## BagBerry13

BadAzzBish said:


> Once someone chooses to be a public figure and sell their art/body of work, they *open themselves up to praise and criticism*. Therefore the public has a right to hold, *voice their opinion of her and/or choose to not pay to see her films* (Man from Uncle box office flop). To do otherwise is censorship. It's like telling someone they can't write bad reviews about poor service or products online. Maybe AV and her team need to take into account their actions and make some adjustments  moving forward.



No one says you can't do this. I too choose not to watch Tom Cruise's movie. It's a personal choice. One can criticise and speak their opinion as much as they like. It's a different thing when you produce statements that are for sure false as long as there's no evidence. Maybe it's not always her team's fault but the attitude of the people looking on.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BadAzzBish said:


> Once someone chooses to be a public figure and sell their art/body of work, they open themselves up to praise and criticism. Therefore the public has a right to hold, voice their opinion of her and/or choose to not pay to see her films (Man from Uncle box office flop). To do otherwise is censorship. It's like telling someone they can't write bad reviews about poor service or products online. Maybe AV and her team need to take into account their actions and make some adjustments  moving forward.




But there is a world of difference between praising or criticising a public person's body of work and defaming their character! You must realise this. To publicly state lies about a person's life and character is defamation, no two ways about it!


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia choose to work as an actress, therefore the rest of us have the right to call her a whore and make up stories about her sleeping with people for parts. Can't argue with that logic. 

Fans of Michael's don't have enough fate in him to surround himself with decent people, calls his girlfriend a whore and hopes for his movies to flop to "teach him a lesson" and Alicia's fans are the worst.. Ok. [emoji106]

Keep on fighting for your rights to spread vicious lies and insult other women.


----------



## Ranaya

jcsepjj said:


> hopes for his movies to flop to "teach him a lesson"



Lmaooo i know some of his stans are deranged but this is a brand new level  if his movies flop, then what lesson will he learn that has anything to do with her? Oh man, wishing bad things to your favorite just because you dissaprove of his girlfriend..  Whatever though, it's hilarious 

I also saw some people cheering over the fact that he kept his hand in his pocket while she linked her hand through his arm (apparently it means he's not into her, he wants to get away from her, they're having major problems and they're gonna break up reaaally soon) , seriously though, it's like they've never seen a couple walking arm in arm before &#128514;


----------



## dangerouscurves

pearlyqueen said:


> But there is a world of difference between praising or criticising a public person's body of work and defaming their character! You must realise this. To publicly state lies about a person's life and character is defamation, no two ways about it!







jcsepjj said:


> Alicia choose to work as an actress, therefore the rest of us have the right to call her a whore and make up stories about her sleeping with people for parts. Can't argue with that logic.
> 
> Fans of Michael's don't have enough fate in him to surround himself with decent people, calls his girlfriend a whore and hopes for his movies to flop to "teach him a lesson" and Alicia's fans are the worst.. Ok. [emoji106]
> 
> Keep on fighting for your rights to spread vicious lies and insult other women.







Ranaya said:


> Lmaooo i know some of his stans are deranged but this is a brand new level  if his movies flop, then what lesson will he learn that has anything to do with her? Oh man, wishing bad things to your favorite just because you dissaprove of his girlfriend..  Whatever though, it's hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw some people cheering over the fact that he kept his hand in his pocket while she linked her hand through his arm (apparently it means he's not into her, he wants to get away from her, they're having major problems and they're gonna break up reaaally soon) , seriously though, it's like they've never seen a couple walking arm in arm before [emoji23]




All of these!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Ranaya said:


> Lmaooo i know some of his stans are deranged but this is a brand new level  if his movies flop, then what lesson will he learn that has anything to do with her? Oh man, wishing bad things to your favorite just because you dissaprove of his girlfriend..  Whatever though, it's hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw some people cheering over the fact that he kept his hand in his pocket while she linked her hand through his arm (apparently it means he's not into her, he wants to get away from her, they're having major problems and they're gonna break up reaaally soon) , seriously though, it's like they've never seen a couple walking arm in arm before [emoji23]




Haha, the haters are SO desperate for them to break up, they are clutching at straws, twisting every photo and scenario. Must be miserable being one of them, half conning yourself it's all a showmance, deluding yourself they have split and just when you start to relax....bang! More evidence they are still very much together and a real couple. 

As for their "analysis" of Michael having his hand in his pocket - just pathetic and laughable! Here are a few more well known couples walking together
	

		
			
		

		
	








Miserable faces, men with hands in pockets etc etc; yet they are all known to be happy couples! So much for the so called body language analysis, LOL!


----------



## BadAzzBish

pearlyqueen said:


> But there is a world of difference between praising or criticising a public person's body of work and defaming their character! You must realise this. To publicly state lies about a person's life and character is defamation, no two ways about it!



How do you know what is truth and what is lies? Are u AV or Fassy :what: It all speculation and innuendos.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BadAzzBish said:


> How do you know what is truth and what is lies? Are u AV or Fassy :what: It all speculation and innuendos.




Nah, Michael is a straight up kind of guy and he doesn't play PR games. If you met him you'd know that. Also pay attention to what UNBIASED people who see them together have to say about them - lovely couple, loved up, etc etc. Therefore no speculation. They are a genuine couple, some people have to learn to deal with it.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

I wouldn't call Daniel Craig & Rachel Weisz a happy couple, tbh... and all the other couples look like they're out in the cold? Although that makes it even funnier, because when Michael was photographed with Madalina, it was clearly cold, and yet he was still holding hands with her. With no gloves even. Looking at _Michael Fassbender's_ pictorial history of him walking with girlfriends or hookups, there is not one of him with his hands in his pockets. Until now. Alicia Vikander continues to break all the Fassy firsts, I guess. Lol.

As for trying a defamation case in a court of law, I'm pretty sure any such case brought trying to use things said here would get dismissed. In fact, some celebrities have tried to sue forums for things that are actually damaging (usually illegal things like drugs or rape or underage girls), and they've all been dismissed. And casting couch rumors are so prevalent about so many, and not illegal in any way if it's consensual, no judge would take it seriously (or Gretchen Mol could've sued long ago). Besides, if you really pay attention to what's been said here, you'll see that no one has _gone on and on_ about how she only gets roles via the casting couch. Ironically, this is something that actually gets mentioned more by her actual fans, lol. You guys bring it up ALL the time, even when no one else has. It's kind d of hilarious, actually.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

jcsepjj said:


> Keep on fighting for your rights to spread vicious lies and insult other women.



IDK about "spreading vicious lies", but I will always fight for the right for freedom of speech. Sometimes that includes insults, sometimes that includes derogatory opinions. I don't think "feminism" means never bad-mouthing women ever. Not all women are good or honorable, and I would hate to live in a Stepford world where no one can say anything bad or negative about anything or anyone ever. That kind of world is called a dystopia for a reason.

All this condescension, yet I can't help but wonder what is said about other posters via PM and the like... something tells me these feminist beliefs about not dragging other women apply only to Alicia Vikander in practice. Lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Sad how some people think the "freedom of speech" gives them them license to abuse that right by insulting and disseminating untrue derogatory stuff about people. As I said before it reveals much about the perpetrators and their psyches. Glad I don't have to come across them in my daily life, and if Michael has any inkling of what his so called fans accuse him and his girlfriend of being/doing I'm sure he'd want rid of them too. 

As for successful litigation, in the UK public figures have brought successful cases for defamation, not sure of the full details but it extends to Twitter output. And both Michael and Alicia are UK residents.

As for Michael's "body language", I'm not aware of that many photos of him with ex girlfriends, maybe he didn't spend as much time with them? And I know there was general outrage from some quarters that he's been seen and photographed KISSING Alicia in public, because apparently he'd never been seen doing that before in public. Of course haters twist everything to fit their agenda - lack of PDA equates to disinterest and overt PDA is false pap strolls. Blah blah blah. Why don't people pay heed to what UNBIASED eyewitnesses have to say about them after observing them together? Lovely couple, loved up, lots of affection, kissing, making out etc etc. But no, everyone who reports this is either hoodwinked, lying or on their payroll. That kind of stubborn refusal to accept reliable sources in favour of fantasy could rightly be termed delusional.

There is no reason to suppose the people in the photos posted had their hands in their pockets because they were cold. Their general clothing doesn't support this, but obviously it is convenient to suggest this by way of explanation as to accept there is nothing significant about it is not helpful to warped conclusions.

As for Michael's walking habits; he does have a tendency to put his hands in his pocket/s, I've seen him like this with my own eyes on several occasions - signifies nothing. Here are photos of him walking down the street with his parents in such a way, nothing remarkable about it all.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another photo of Alicia at the wedding. She is described as "stunning and lovely" [emoji3]

https://twitter.com/ambswilsonn/status/633382992875008000


----------



## jcsepjj

Kyoko Karenina said:


> IDK about "spreading vicious lies", but I will always fight for the right for freedom of speech. Sometimes that includes insults, sometimes that includes derogatory opinions. I don't think "feminism" means never bad-mouthing women ever. Not all women are good or honorable, and I would hate to live in a Stepford world where no one can say anything bad or negative about anything or anyone ever. That kind of world is called a dystopia for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> All this condescension, yet I can't help but wonder what is said about other posters via PM and the like... something tells me these feminist beliefs about not dragging other women apply only to Alicia Vikander in practice. Lol.




Ok, firstly, what do you think the word feminism means? Feminism is about equal rights between the sexes and is not exactly what we are discussing here. You are entitled to your opinion but don't try to make it out as if all the vile things that some women say about her is some sort of constructive criticism for the sake of a better society. I know where Alicia comes from, how she's grown up and what kind of values her mother raised her with. The lies spread about her are so absurd to me because the people making them up clearly have no idea what kind of person Alicia is and where she comes from. The lies doesnt make sense if you know things about her. They are grasping at straws to find new things to hate on her for.

The girls who started this witch hunt began hating her for being too posh and stuck up. They thought she came from a rich family, with her mother being an actress, and hated on her for having a British accent. Because she's from Sweden it clearly has to be fake right, even though Noomi Rapace, Rebecca Fergusson and Michael Nyqvist all are swedish actors and have British accents. The Skarsgards have american accents but I guess non of them slept with their favourite celebrity so that was ok. Now they are realising that Alicia isn't posh at all, is a party girl from a socialist family, she instead lacks class. She can't win and I don't see what the point of insulting her is anymore? In what way is it fun? Pretending like it's not about Michael is ridiculous, it clearly is about him and nothing else. Maybe we're different you and I, but I would never spend time trash talking a celebrity I don't like. If you don't like her then ignore her, don't spend time contributing to spreading more hate in this world and go on about how "it's my god given right" to be an *******. Find a celebrity you like and take part of that forum instead, maybe it'll do you some good. Jesus.


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> Ok, firstly, what do you think the word feminism means? Feminism is about equal rights between the sexes and is not exactly what we are discussing here. You are entitled to your opinion but don't try to make it out as if all the vile things that some women say about her is some sort of constructive criticism for the sake of a better society. I know where Alicia comes from, how she's grown up and what kind of values her mother raised her with. The lies spread about her are so absurd to me because the people making them up clearly have no idea what kind of person Alicia is and where she comes from. The lies doesnt make sense if you know things about her. They are grasping at straws to find new things to hate on her for.
> 
> The girls who started this witch hunt began hating her for being too posh and stuck up. They thought she came from a rich family, with her mother being an actress, and hated on her for having a British accent. Because she's from Sweden it clearly has to be fake right, even though Noomi Rapace, Rebecca Fergusson and Michael Nyqvist all are swedish actors and have British accents. The Skarsgards have american accents but I guess non of them slept with their favourite celebrity so that was ok. Now they are realising that Alicia isn't posh at all, is a party girl from a socialist family, she instead lacks class. She can't win and I don't see what the point of insulting her is anymore? *In what way is it fun? Pretending like it's not about Michael is ridiculous, it clearly is about him and nothing else. Maybe we're different you and I, but I would never spend time trash talking a celebrity I don't like. If you don't like her then ignore her, don't spend time contributing to spreading more hate in this world and go on about how "it's my god given right" to be an *******. Find a celebrity you like and take part of that forum instead, maybe it'll do you some good. Jesus.*



  :worthy:


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Sad how some people think the "freedom of speech" gives them them license to abuse that right by insulting and disseminating untrue derogatory stuff about people. As I said before it reveals much about the perpetrators and their psyches. Glad I don't have to come across them in my daily life, and if Michael has any inkling of what his so called fans accuse him and his girlfriend of being/doing I'm sure he'd want rid of them too.
> 
> As for successful litigation, in the UK public figures have brought successful cases for defamation, not sure of the full details but it extends to Twitter output. And both Michael and Alicia are UK residents.
> 
> As for Michael's "body language", I'm not aware of that many photos of him with ex girlfriends, maybe he didn't spend as much time with them? And I know there was general outrage from some quarters that he's been seen and photographed KISSING Alicia in public, because apparently he'd never been seen doing that before in public. Of course haters twist everything to fit their agenda - lack of PDA equates to disinterest and overt PDA is false pap strolls. Blah blah blah. Why don't people pay heed to what UNBIASED eyewitnesses have to say about them after observing them together? Lovely couple, loved up, lots of affection, kissing, making out etc etc. But no, everyone who reports this is either hoodwinked, lying or on their payroll. That kind of stubborn refusal to accept reliable sources in favour of fantasy could rightly be termed delusional.
> 
> There is no reason to suppose the people in the photos posted had their hands in their pockets because they were cold. Their general clothing doesn't support this, but obviously it is convenient to suggest this by way of explanation as to accept there is nothing significant about it is not helpful to warped conclusions.
> 
> As for Michael's walking habits; he does have a tendency to put his hands in his pocket/s, I've seen him like this with my own eyes on several occasions - signifies nothing. Here are photos of him walking down the street with his parents in such a way, nothing remarkable about it all.
> 
> View attachment 3100982
> View attachment 3100984
> View attachment 3100989




Haha the conspiracy theories about the pr bull**** need to stop. We are all smarter then that. Lets not sink down to that level.  Thinking you know their relationship based on some blurry pictures is stupid. They only choose to draw conclusions from the pictures that suits their cause. We know what kind of people Alicia and Michael are and for me that's enough to know that the relationship is for real.


----------



## Swanky

Wow.... This thread is a PITA! Lol
May I repeat....


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The bickering and arguments need to go to PM. If they continue after this post they'll be deleted and reminders will be issued.
> Member MUST be respectful always here. You don't have to agree, but you can't derail threads with arguing.
> Talk about the celebs, not the members and stay on topic please.  If someone is offensive, ignore them and report the post.
> :back2topic:



If we *continue* to privately warn you, it'll probably earn you a banning... getting banned for arguing and making offensive comments to strangers on a handbag website is... well...


----------



## SusanBeach

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV4fvl5YwQI

A short video, I like this dress


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV4fvl5YwQI
> 
> 
> 
> A short video, I like this dress




Love her voice too [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

Who knew Katy Perry had great taste?


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3103540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Katy Perry had great taste?




Katy's gone up in my estimation, haha. She's not the only one enthusiastic about Alicia either; every time I go on Twitter there are people raving about her, particularly men. One the other day described Alicia as "fit as f@ck" - in England that translates as the most desirable kind of woman!


----------



## Artica

I watched Man from U.N.C.L.E. I can't say I'm terribly impressed. It's definitely style over substance.

As I said before, I don't think Guy Ritchie can write good female parts, although Elizabeth's Debicki was fabulous in her limited role. Alicia's just gets to play the pouty and *****y side-kick of the 2 boys and look pretty. Still, it's not a bad franchise to have for an up and coming actress. 

I've got higher hopes for Tulip Fever.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just came across this - Alicia's on the front cover of Grazia Italia this month [emoji3]

https://instagram.com/p/6mY4QmKsZ0/


----------



## SusanBeach

To be honest: I don´t like this look/style for Alicia, I prefer the look she had in Style and Net A Porter (don´t remember but I think that´s the name).

When she have a natural look I think she is as best


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> To be honest: I don´t like this look/style for Alicia, I prefer the look she had in Style and Net A Porter (don´t remember but I think that´s the name).
> 
> 
> 
> When she have a natural look I think she is as best




Yes I agree. IMO she looks best without any makeup and in more feminine clothes. But it's good she has a magazine cover [emoji3]


----------



## Artica

Artica said:


> I watched Man from U.N.C.L.E. I can't say I'm terribly impressed. It's definitely style over substance.
> 
> As I said before, I don't think Guy Ritchie can write good female parts, although Elizabeth's Debicki was fabulous in her limited role. Alicia's just gets to play the pouty and *****y side-kick of the 2 boys and look pretty. Still, it's not a bad franchise to have for an up and coming actress.
> 
> I've got higher hopes for Tulip Fever.



I guess the franchise is out of the window. The film is bombing.


----------



## jcsepjj

Teen Vogue! Finally some Tulip Fever!


----------



## Ranaya

Just saw TMFU. Love her and Armie together! Apparently Gaby/Illya is tumblr's newest OTP, can see why, they're adorable 
http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/518042/video/123817/

That's a nice pic from TF but where's my bae Dane Dehaan :wondering and i thought Cara's role is a minor one?


----------



## Blueberry12

Ranaya said:


> Just saw TMFU. Love her and Armie together! Apparently Gaby/Illya is tumblr's newest OTP, can see why, they're adorable
> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/518042/video/123817/



The height difference between A & A is  very cute.


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia, Christoph Waltz and Dane Dehaan have the main roles, Cara must be a supporting role, probably just mentioned because of her popularity. 

There seem to be a split opinion about Man From UNCLE, some don't like it, others love it. I'm seeing it today, can't wait to see the chemistry between the cast. If it's anything like in real life then I'm very excited, they are adorable together!


----------



## Blueberry12

^



Have fun!

I loved the costumes.

And A & A were a lovely onscreen couple.


----------



## Blueberry12

Alicia will be in the morning show Gomorron Sverige ! tomorrow. 

8.49 Skådespelaren Alicia Vikander och regissören Stig Björkman om filmen Jag är Ingrid, en dokumentär om Ingrid Bergman.


You can watch it online live and afterwards.

http://www.svt.se/gomorron-sverige/tabla-gomorron-sverige


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Alicia will be in the morning show Gomorron Sverige ! tomorrow.
> 
> 8.49 Skådespelaren Alicia Vikander och regissören Stig Björkman om filmen Jag är Ingrid, en dokumentär om Ingrid Bergman.
> 
> 
> You can watch it online live and afterwards.
> 
> http://www.svt.se/gomorron-sverige/tabla-gomorron-sverige




I'm guessing this is a live TV show only available in Sweden? I wouldn't be able to understand it anyway... Maybe you or one of the other Swedes on here would be kind enough to translate?


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm guessing this is a live TV show only available in Sweden? I wouldn't be able to understand it anyway... Maybe you or one of the other Swedes on here would be kind enough to translate?



It's a live show but you can watch it online anywhere and they put the interviews online too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some screencaps.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some more.


----------



## Blueberry12

It's over , the whole interview was about Ingrid Bergman , they talked about her career and her relationship to her children.

Alicia talked about how much she wanted to do this project and said Yes at once when she got the call and she told the director that she'll make time do do it.

Also that she admired Ingrid since she was a kid.

No news.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Thanks for posting! Alicia looks beautiful in your screenshots, love her natural look [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

The movie premiere is tonight, held at the royal dramatic theatre. It has never been used as a movie theatre before so it will probably be quite spectacular.


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> It's over , the whole interview was about Ingrid Bergman , they talked about her career and her relationship to her children.
> 
> Alicia talked about how much she wanted to do this project and said Yes at once when she got the call and she told the director that she'll make time do do it.
> 
> Also that she admired Ingrid since she was a kid.
> 
> No news.




It's wonderful to watch her do interviews in swedish, she's so much more articulate  And her dialect is really sweet, sort of a mix of the ones they talk in Stockholm and Gothenburg. They also said that Joel Kinnaman's sister Melinda is doing the english narrative (Ingrid's voice) and Alicia the swedish one.


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> The movie premiere is tonight, held at the royal dramatic theatre. It has never been used as a movie theatre before so it will probably be quite spectacular.



I am curious what she is going to wear.
I still haven't decided my outfit.

Sadly in Sweden you don't dress up as much as in the US or UK at premieres or galas.


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> I am curious what she is going to wear.
> 
> I still haven't decided my outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly in Sweden you don't dress up as much as in the US or UK at premieres or galas.




No, usually it's more of a jeans and t-shirt kind of event but I'm guessing since it's at the Royal Dramatic Theatre it's a little more fancy? Isabella Rosselini will be there, got to dress up for her ^^ 

http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/3232606/vikander-jobba-utomlands-har-betytt-extremt-mycket

Here's a link to the interview, hope it works. Still no subtitles though.


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> No, usually it's more of a jeans and t-shirt kind of event but I'm guessing since it's at the Royal Dramatic Theatre it's a little more fancy? Isabella Rosselini will be there, got to dress up for her ^^
> 
> http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/3232606/vikander-jobba-utomlands-har-betytt-extremt-mycket
> 
> Here's a link to the interview, hope it works. Still no subtitles though.



I hope so. I am sure Alicia and Isabella will wear something more fancy than most of the guests.

But I've attended some premieres & galas at Dramaten before and most people were wearing more casual outfits. 

I hardly saw any evening gowns.
I'll probably wear a cocktail dress and CL's.

Once we got Asparagus soup and bread at an After Party at a premiere. 

It was tasty , but not so glamorous.



And not so practical with hot soup when there are plenty of people pushing each other.


----------



## Ranaya

Blueberry12 said:


> I hope so. I am sure Alicia and Isabella will wear something more fancy than most of the guests.
> 
> But I've attended some premieres & galas at Dramaten before and most people were wearing more casual outfits.
> 
> I hardly saw any evening gowns.
> I'll probably wear a cocktail dress and CL's.
> 
> Once we got Asparagus soup and bread at an After Party at a premiere.
> 
> It was tasty , but not so glamorous.
> 
> 
> 
> And not so practical with hot soup when there are plenty of people pushing each other.



you're attending the Ingrid premiere?


----------



## Blueberry12

Ranaya said:


> you're attending the Ingrid premiere?



Yes. 
I just can't wait.

I love Ingrid Bergman. She was a faboulous lady.


----------



## Ranaya

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes.
> I just can't wait.
> 
> I love Ingrid Bergman. She was a faboulous lady.



Cool, lucky you!


----------



## Blueberry12

Just saw this :


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia at the premiere! Let's hope she doesn't flash someone ^^


----------



## Blueberry12

OT , but Michael Nyqvist just arrived.

Great actor.


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> OT , but Michael Nyqvist just arrived.
> 
> Great actor.
> 
> View attachment 3107351




I LOVE HIM! Want him and Alicia to work together so bad! Lucky you!


----------



## Blueberry12

Isabella!


----------



## Blueberry12

And Alicia :


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> And Alicia :
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107365




She is talking to director Daniel Espinosa!


----------



## jcsepjj

Rebecca Ferguson is also at the premiere! Hopefully we'll get a picture of them together!


----------



## jcsepjj




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great. I love that dress.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some more pix.
The movie was fantastic.


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> She is talking to director Daniel Espinosa!



I know. Maybe they want to work together?


----------



## Idun

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3107363
> 
> 
> Isabella!



That is a lovely photo of a lovely lady


----------



## Blueberry12

Idun said:


> That is a lovely photo of a lovely lady



I love her too.

It was a great honour to see the movie with Ingrid's children and grandchildren.
Isabella is still so beautiful and her daughter Electra was also stunning.


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> I know. Maybe they want to work together?




I'm sure they would like to work together, but I don't think his movies are a safe bet. I quite like his style of filming, I really enjoyed both Easy Money and Safe House. But Child 44 didn't do very well, dispite an amazing cast so he's probably looking to redeem himself. He's working on a movie about the Boston bombings right now! I'd love to see Alicia working with him if he does something in Sweden! They were probably just having a chat, it's not unlikely that they know each other since Daniel is good friends with Joel Kinnaman and Noomi Rapace


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia said in an interview that she is flying back to London tomorrow, to do some filming, so I guess Bourne has started? Maybe they started a bit early because of Alicias crazy upcoming schedule?


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> I'm sure they would like to work together, but I don't think his movies are a safe bet. I quite like his style of filming, I really enjoyed both Easy Money and Safe House. But Child 44 didn't do very well, dispite an amazing cast so he's probably looking to redeem himself. He's working on a movie about the Boston bombings right now! I'd love to see Alicia working with him if he does something in Sweden! They were probably just having a chat, it's not unlikely that they know each other since Daniel is good friends with Joel Kinnaman and Noomi Rapace



Sweden is small, everyone knows everyone in the business & most people will work together sooner or later.


----------



## JetSetGo!

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3107375
> View attachment 3107376
> View attachment 3107377





Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3107504
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107505
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107512
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pix.
> The movie was fantastic.





jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3107578
> View attachment 3107579
> View attachment 3107580
> 
> 
> Alicia said in an interview that she is flying back to London tomorrow, to do some filming, so I guess Bourne has started? Maybe they started a bit early because of Alicias crazy upcoming schedule?




Please name your pic sources. Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*REMINDER TO ALL: Please make sure to post your pic source to all photos posted in our celeb threads. Thank you.*


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone knows the designer of her dress?


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3107504
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107505
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107512
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pix.
> The movie was fantastic.



Source : my pictures.


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> Anyone knows the designer of her dress?




I think it's Victoria Beckham!


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> I think it's Victoria Beckham!



Very pretty dress.


----------



## jooa




----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## jcsepjj

http://tiff.net/festivals/festival15/specialpresentations/the-danish-girl

Alicia is described as "superb" in The Danish Girl!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> http://tiff.net/festivals/festival15/specialpresentations/the-danish-girl
> 
> Alicia is described as "superb" in The Danish Girl!




Excellent! I'm sure she is, look forward to seeing it [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Excellent! I'm sure she is, look forward to seeing it [emoji3]




Me too. TDG got the top spot at both Venice FF and TIFF, premiering on the Saturdays, 5th and 12th!


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> Me too. TDG got the top spot at both Venice FF and TIFF, premiering on the Saturdays, 5th and 12th!



Are you going?


----------



## jooa

Alicia Vikander & Marina Kereklidou - Front Row Filippa K, Stockholm Fashion Week, August 25.




source: http://bon.se/article/front-row-filippa-k-woman-ss-2016/


----------



## BagBerry13

At New York New York.

View attachment 3109123

Source


----------



## mollie12

There are a couple photos of AV vacationing in Malta (where Assassin's Creed is filming) here:

https://instagram.com/tovelina/


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> There are a couple photos of AV vacationing in Malta (where Assassin's Creed is filming) here:
> 
> https://instagram.com/tovelina/




Thanks for posting this [emoji3] Looks like she's having a great time, and it seems she's cooking up a meal in the kitchen too, one of her pleasures. I bet Michael is enjoying her culinary skills [emoji2]


----------



## BagBerry13

^^This was before she went to Stockholm. She's no stranger to taking part in Stockholm's Fashion Week.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^This was before she went to Stockholm. She's no stranger to taking part in Stockholm's Fashion Week.




Yes, I figured as much; the photos were posted on Friday last week so guess she travelled to Sweden on Sunday for the Ingrid Bergman premiere the next day. She's really living the life! Great career, lots of friends, the hottest boyfriend, and fun in the sun! Good for her [emoji2]


----------



## jcsepjj

She was very happy to be home in Sweden, if only for a few days. Unfortunately most of her family lives on the west coast but one of her best friends seem to have been with her at the premiere.  September is going to be crazy. I really hope she relax once she's not working because, apart from a week here and there, she's been pretty much working non stop for a year now.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> She was very happy to be home in Sweden, if only for a few days. Unfortunately most of her family lives on the west coast but one of her best friends seem to have been with her at the premiere.  September is going to be crazy. I really hope she relax once she's not working because, apart from a week here and there, she's been pretty much working non stop for a year now.




Nice she managed to grab a few holidays with Michael between work commitments, Morocco, Nicaragua and now Malta. They are both workaholics I think, so they understand each other. [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

From Zanitazanita's instagram.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3109281
> View attachment 3109282
> 
> 
> From Zanitazanita's instagram.




Nice photo and Alicia spoken about very positively again as usual[emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Nice photo and Alicia spoken about very positively again as usual[emoji3]




Haha, you mean apart from the anonymous "sources" that knows everything and just happen to hang around on blogs and forums that are obsessed with Michael and therefore hate Alicia? Yeah. People always say she's strong minded and determined but very polite, fun and easy going


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Haha, you mean apart from the anonymous "sources" that knows everything and just happen to hang around on blogs and forums that are obsessed with Michael and therefore hate Alicia? Yeah. People always say she's strong minded and determined but very polite, fun and easy going




Haha, yes the very same who insist Alicia is a rude, boring, ugly, talentless famewh@re and everyone hates her. The hate has really intensified recently so it figures they must find her a real threat in some way. The latest "theories" are they are never alone together because either she makes Michael unhappy or he's into threesomes..And the insistence that she is using him by continually talking about him in interviews .... I asked for links to these interviews but of course no links have been provided as we know they don't exist. Oh and she instructs her friends to post photos on Instagram too... even though she's never tagged and it is Michael's fans who hunt them out.....much like the wedding guests.... It's conspiracy after conspiracy. Her latest trick was to arrange the Bergman film's showing at the NYFF on the same day as Steve Jobs is showing....October 3rd, which is her birthday. 

The hilarious thing is no matter how spiteful they are about her, the lies they keep repeating about her, the insults etc, she is still his girlfriend, none of their hate changes that. Clearly he loves her and wants her with him, and they just can't hack it!


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, yes the very same who insist Alicia is a rude, boring, ugly, talentless famewh@re and everyone hates her. The hate has really intensified recently so it figures they must find her a real threat in some way. The latest "theories" are they are never alone together because either she makes Michael unhappy or he's into threesomes..And the insistence that she is using him by continually talking about him in interviews .... I asked for links to these interviews but of course no links have been provided as we know they don't exist. Oh and she instructs her friends to post photos on Instagram too... even though she's never tagged and it is Michael's fans who hunt them out.....much like the wedding guests.... It's conspiracy after conspiracy. Her latest trick was to arrange the Bergman film's showing at the NYFF on the same day as Steve Jobs is showing....October 3rd, which is her birthday.
> 
> The hilarious thing is no matter how spiteful they are about her, the lies they keep repeating about her, the insults etc, she is still his girlfriend, none of their hate changes that. Clearly he loves her and wants her with him, and they just can't hack it!




Well, at least they've got great imagination [emoji85]


----------



## jcsepjj

Here are some more pictures from the premiere. Alicia with director Stig Björkman and legendary actress Liv Ullmann. Sources, frontface.se and luvcelebs.com


----------



## JetSetGo!

Can we please stop debating and policing what people say about this celebrity? 

This thread is chat/gossip/news about Alicia. 
If you see something said you don't agree with, please ignore. 
Of course you can say you don't agree, but just do so, and move on.
No need to come down on anyone here or anywhere for their thoughts.


----------



## zashikibuta

jooa said:


> Alicia Vikander & Marina Kereklidou - Front Row Filippa K, Stockholm Fashion Week, August 25.
> 
> View attachment 3109122
> 
> 
> source: http://bon.se/article/front-row-filippa-k-woman-ss-2016/


Fashion inquiry   - anyone know who makes the bracelets she is wearing at the Filippa K show?


----------



## jcsepjj

http://deadline.com/2015/08/nora-ep...umentaries-new-york-film-festival-1201504588/

The Ingrid Bergman documentary is going to NYFF, and it's apparently the swedish version with Alicia that will be showned with subtiles, not Melinda Kinnamans english version. Seems like it's creating a lot of buzz, people are loving it. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## jcsepjj

zashikibuta said:


> Fashion inquiry   - anyone know who makes the bracelets she is wearing at the Filippa K show?




Not sure, but I think LV!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> http://deadline.com/2015/08/nora-ep...umentaries-new-york-film-festival-1201504588/
> 
> The Ingrid Bergman documentary is going to NYFF, and it's apparently the swedish version with Alicia that will be showned with subtiles, not Melinda Kinnamans english version. Seems like it's creating a lot of buzz, people are loving it. Can't wait to see it!




Do you know if it is being screened in London any time soon? Will Alicia be in attendance at the NYFF?


----------



## mollie12

Kind of great to see this kind of coverage for a little Swedish premiere:

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/08/al...-bergman-in-her-own-words-stockholm-premiere/


----------



## jcsepjj

The trailer for The Danish Girl will be released next week! Eddie and Alicia is also on the cover of the upcoming issue of screen international. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




About NYFF, I don't know if Alicia is attending. She is shooting a movie and attending both TIFF and Venice so it seem unlikely she would attend for the documentary when she's been to both the premiere and Cannes. But I have no idea, maybe if she doesn't have to film Bourne


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Do you know if it is being screened in London any time soon? Will Alicia be in attendance at the NYFF?




The London film festival is announcing it's schedule sep 1 i think? Maybe it will be there?


----------



## jcsepjj

I was expecting this.. 

https://instagram.com/p/65XwvFCQFh/


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Kind of great to see this kind of coverage for a little Swedish premiere:
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/08/al...-bergman-in-her-own-words-stockholm-premiere/




These guys at Tom & Lorenzo are quirky and funny; this bit made me smile -


"Miss Lady is having QUITE the year. Plus she gets to see Michael Fassbender nekkid on the regular. Its a charmed life Miss Alicias living."

[emoji2]


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> The London film festival is announcing it's schedule sep 1 i think? Maybe it will be there?




Thanks - will look out for a listing at the London FF. Now that the film is being talked about as eligible for Oscars perhaps Alicia will be at the UK and NY premieres? Especially as the screening at the NYFF is on her birthday - maybe she'll get the weekend off?!


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3109373
> View attachment 3109374
> View attachment 3109376
> View attachment 3109377
> View attachment 3109379
> View attachment 3109380
> View attachment 3109381
> 
> 
> Here are some more pictures from the premiere. Alicia with director Stig Björkman and legendary actress Liv Ullmann. Sources, frontface.se and luvcelebs.com



I like the dress and the makeup! Liv Ullmann 

NY mag review :
http://www.vulture.com/2015/08/movie-review-the-man-from-uncle-shines.html#comments


> Much excellent comic fodder comes from Solo and Kuryakins compulsion to one-up each other  in every way except, oddly, over the Girl, Gaby Teller, played by that lissome, versatile Swedish ex-ballerina Alicia Vikander, who brings a touch of Audrey Hepburn impudence to the part.


Village Voice review:
http://www.villagevoice.com/film/the-man-from-uncle-is-a-charming-throwback-7473186

Old stuff: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9AA458TgJqA  (very good trailer,for everyone who has not seen the movie)


----------



## jcsepjj

http://youtu.be/nn-zDaGDvdU
15:10

I had not looked through this clip before. It's a Testament Of Youth panel at BFI with Kit Harington, Taron Egerton and Colin Morgan. They talk about what it was like working with Alicia around the 15- minute mark and they all are really sweet. I know Alicia speaks very highly of all three of them and used to call them "the boys". James Kent also keeps talking about her for a few minutes.

I miss this group, it's a shame it was an independent film and we didn't get more press for it!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia is back on the Tom & Lorenzo site - several photos of her in London today

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/08/alicia-vikander-in-london/


----------



## SusanBeach

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia is back on the Tom & Lorenzo site - several photos of her in London today
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/08/alicia-vikander-in-london/



I agree with them, supercute look for Alicia


----------



## SusanBeach

jcsepjj said:


> http://youtu.be/nn-zDaGDvdU
> 15:10
> 
> I had not looked through this clip before. It's a Testament Of Youth panel at BFI with Kit Harington, Taron Egerton and Colin Morgan. They talk about what it was like working with Alicia around the 15- minute mark and they all are really sweet. I know Alicia speaks very highly of all three of them and used to call them "the boys". James Kent also keeps talking about her for a few minutes.
> 
> I miss this group, it's a shame it was an independent film and we didn't get more press for it!



Love the way they talk about Alicia


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia is back on the Tom & Lorenzo site - several photos of her in London today
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/08/alicia-vikander-in-london/




I love that jacket! Want one! The whole LV thing is starting to get tiring. Half the actresses out there do make-up / hairproduct commercials on tv or represent fashion or perfume brands. What's the big deal? It's not as if it's a secret. I doubt anyone would say no to free LV bags and getting to represent a big brand like that. Bet she's getting a buttload of money aswell. I'm just getting over it. 

Btw, love her for keep on doing the fresh faced /no make up thing when she's out and about running errands. So refreshing and wonderful to see her keep doing her thing dispite being more and more followed by the paparazzi. That's my girl!


----------



## jcsepjj

SusanBeach said:


> Love the way they talk about Alicia




I know it's very sweet.  I have loads of Colin Morgan fans writing me on twitter still, they are the sweetest. Like I said, wish we would have gotten more out of that press tour. They all seem really close, and I would love to see more of Alicia and Kit together, they are so alike they could be brother and sister! The movie and Alicia's preformance was amazing!


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia is back on the Tom & Lorenzo site - several photos of her in London today
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/08/alicia-vikander-in-london/



Lovely jacket.


----------



## jcsepjj

And sorry for spamming, but can we please talk about that Star Magazine report on how Alicia has told Michael that he parties to much? Even though she, just within the last month has spent two nights partying on Manhattan, one in the Hamptons, one in Toronto, two in London (with Michael) and one in Stockholm. And that's just the ones we know of. How many times has Michael been out, apart from eating dinner with Ridley Scott and going to one of his best friends wedding? 

Gossip magazine's always try to sell bull**** stories, but guess who is going to eat it up without questioning! [emoji85] 



photo belongs to Fredrik Etoall.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> And sorry for spamming, but can we please talk about that Star Magazine report on how Alicia has told Michael that he parties to much? Even though she, just within the last month has spent two nights partying on Manhattan, one in the Hamptons, one in Toronto, two in London (with Michael) and one in Stockholm. And that's just the ones we know of. How many times has Michael been out, apart from eating dinner with Ridley Scott and going to one of his best friends wedding?
> 
> Gossip magazine's always try to sell bull**** stories, but guess who is going to eat it up without questioning! [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3111594
> 
> photo belongs to Fredrik Etoall.




Totally agree! It always makes me laugh when Michael is portrayed as this "hard partying" guy! It is such a gross exaggeration of what his life is really like. When he's on his down time at home his life is pretty ordinary; local bistros and pubs with friends, nothing outrageous. And when he's working, which is a large percentage of his time, he's working long hours and is way too disciplined for all the hard drinking/partying. Yes, when he does go out to parties/events/weddings he likes to let his hair down and have a good time, but he doesn't do this very often. And if he did I'm sure there would be column inches and photos of him! 

I think this image of him came from many years ago and has stuck with him but it's not accurate. He doesn't bother correcting it because he doesn't really care what his image is or what unknown people think of him. From what I've seen and read Alicia is more of a party animal than Michael! Hilarious how the Star got so much wrong in their bullsh@t story!


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Totally agree! It always makes me laugh when Michael is portrayed as this "hard partying" guy! It is such a gross exaggeration of what his life is really like. When he's on his down time at home his life is pretty ordinary; local bistros and pubs with friends, nothing outrageous. And when he's working, which is a large percentage of his time, he's working long hours and is way too disciplined for all the hard drinking/partying. Yes, when he does go out to parties/events/weddings he likes to let his hair down and have a good time, but he doesn't do this very often. And if he did I'm sure there would be column inches and photos of him!
> 
> I think this image of him came from many years ago and has stuck with him but it's not accurate. He doesn't bother correcting it because he doesn't really care what his image is or what unknown people think of him. From what I've seen and read Alicia is more of a party animal than Michael! Hilarious how the Star got so much wrong in their bullsh@t story!




Yes, you're probably right about that image being from back i the days, probably from his single times aswell when he went out to hook up with women. Anyways,

Ben Barnes, Alicia's co-star in Seventh Son posted a picture of them on his Instagram (It's a verified account so I'm guessing it's the real Ben Barnes?) with the text: " A still from a photoshoot for #SeventhSon with the luminous #AliciaVikander who is working on so many wonderful projects at the moment. #exmachina #manfromuncle #thedanishgirl #fbf" 

I wonder if they keep in touch? Alicia and Kit got very close on that set dispite not having any scenes together, and I've seen plenty of pictures of Kit and Ben together.


----------



## Ranaya

jcsepjj said:


> Yes, you're probably right about that image being from back i the days, probably from his single times aswell when he went out to hook up with women. Anyways,
> 
> Ben Barnes, Alicia's co-star in Seventh Son posted a picture of them on his Instagram (It's a verified account so I'm guessing it's the real Ben Barnes?) with the text: " A still from a photoshoot for #SeventhSon with the luminous #AliciaVikander who is working on so many wonderful projects at the moment. #exmachina #manfromuncle #thedanishgirl #fbf"
> 
> I wonder if they keep in touch? Alicia and Kit got very close on that set dispite not having any scenes together, and I've seen plenty of pictures of Kit and Ben together.




lol i had the biggest crush on this guy in 10th grade!
i looked them up and found Lainey mentioned how Ben looked so infatuated with Alicia when she saw them together a few years ago at a Comic Con party, i wonder if there was something


----------



## jcsepjj

Ranaya said:


> lol i had the biggest crush on this guy in 10th grade!
> i looked them up and found Lainey mentioned how Ben looked so infatuated with Alicia when she saw them together a few years ago at a Comic Con party, i wonder if there was something




Thanks! Had not read about that. Here's what Lainey said;

"Meanwhile, as Bosworth reels from Skarsgards departure, many of you have written to me asking if the mystery brunette with him at Comic-Con as described here and here is Swedish actress Alicia Vikander. So I googled her and I looked up her photos and I think so but its hard to say for sure since her face in pictures changes all the time, she has one of those faces. But then it lists on Vikanders IMDB that she was at Comic-Con for The Seventh Son with Jeff Bridges and Ben Barnes. And I totally remember her with Ben Barnes that night, for several minutes, and he seemed as besotted with her as everyone else. So, just to be sure, I looked up the panel on YouTube because its way easier for me to check the video for mannerisms to compare with how she was live, in the flesh, than to look at a series of photographs and determine if its her. 

Its her. 

Shes hot. Start at 4:10 if you just want her part.

[video]

Theres another video profile I found too. Lovely face, right? And really bubbly and endearing in person. Im telling you, she had the room that night. She had the whole room. Whether or not she had Alex though... 

Like I said, I left before they did. I cant tell you if shes the brunette he took up to his room. I can just tell you he seemed delighted to be around her that night."

I remember that night. Alicia was out partying with Alex and his True Blood co-stars Ryan Kwanten and Michael McMillian, Bjarne (a swedish friend of Alex's) and two girls, I think one was Alicia's friend Rosanna, don't know about the other. I remember it so well because it was a big deal within the True Blood fandom because some magazine had made up a story just days before that Alex and Ryan didn't get along on set (anyone who knew Alex could tell straight away that it was a bull**** story cuz there is no way anyone can hate on him , Alex is the sweetest) but it was really great that the gossip about them not getting along stopped. 

Anyways, here's a video of them leaving a party. Alicia is wearing a white shirt. 

http://youtu.be/SEjWJCPtEho

There were other videos that night too because they kept being followed by paps and fans around San Diego looking for a good party. That's the night the Alicia/Alex dating rumour started and they kept going for about two years untill Alicia finally got tired of it and addressed them in a swedish newspaper, probably because she had started seeing Gustav. Anyways, wonderful to see her getting along so well with her co-stars, they will probably be running into each other in the future unless they aren't already keeping in touch


----------



## jcsepjj

http://screencrush.com/best-of-summer-2015-survey-results/?trackback=twitter_mobile_top

The Man From UNCLE voted most underrated movie of the summer. WB screwed up big time holding off the release untill the end of summer. Original release date or waiting untill next summer had been smarter. The respons of the movie has actually been pretty good, it's just the numbers that don't show. I enjoyed it


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Thanks! Had not read about that. Here's what Lainey said;
> 
> "Meanwhile, as Bosworth reels from Skarsgards departure, many of you have written to me asking if the mystery brunette with him at Comic-Con as described here and here is Swedish actress Alicia Vikander. So I googled her and I looked up her photos and I think so but its hard to say for sure since her face in pictures changes all the time, she has one of those faces. But then it lists on Vikanders IMDB that she was at Comic-Con for The Seventh Son with Jeff Bridges and Ben Barnes. And I totally remember her with Ben Barnes that night, for several minutes, and he seemed as besotted with her as everyone else. So, just to be sure, I looked up the panel on YouTube because its way easier for me to check the video for mannerisms to compare with how she was live, in the flesh, than to look at a series of photographs and determine if its her.
> 
> Its her.
> 
> Shes hot. Start at 4:10 if you just want her part.
> 
> [video]
> 
> Theres another video profile I found too. Lovely face, right? And really bubbly and endearing in person. Im telling you, she had the room that night. She had the whole room. Whether or not she had Alex though...
> 
> Like I said, I left before they did. I cant tell you if shes the brunette he took up to his room. I can just tell you he seemed delighted to be around her that night."
> 
> I remember that night. Alicia was out partying with Alex and his True Blood co-stars Ryan Kwanten and Michael McMillian, Bjarne (a swedish friend of Alex's) and two girls, I think one was Alicia's friend Rosanna, don't know about the other. I remember it so well because it was a big deal within the True Blood fandom because some magazine had made up a story just days before that Alex and Ryan didn't get along on set (anyone who knew Alex could tell straight away that it was a bull**** story cuz there is no way anyone can hate on him , Alex is the sweetest) but it was really great that the gossip about them not getting along stopped.
> 
> Anyways, here's a video of them leaving a party. Alicia is wearing a white shirt.
> 
> http://youtu.be/SEjWJCPtEho
> 
> There were other videos that night too because they kept being followed by paps and fans around San Diego looking for a good party. That's the night the Alicia/Alex dating rumour started and they kept going for about two years untill Alicia finally got tired of it and addressed them in a swedish newspaper, probably because she had started seeing Gustav. Anyways, wonderful to see her getting along so well with her co-stars, they will probably be running into each other in the future unless they aren't already keeping in touch




Yes it's great that everyone who meets Alicia and works with her thinks she is a real sweetheart. I read through the comments on the photo Ben posted on Instagram too. His fans had nice things to say about Alicia, same as fans of Henry Cavill, Eddie Redmayne and Kit Harington. It is only some of the fans of one particular actor who hate her so much and spread lies about her...but we know why that is!


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes it's great that everyone who meets Alicia and works with her thinks she is a real sweetheart. I read through the comments on the photo Ben posted on Instagram too. His fans had nice things to say about Alicia, same as fans of Henry Cavill, Eddie Redmayne and Kit Harington. It is only some of the fans of one particular actor who hate her so much and spread lies about her...but we know why that is!




Yes, it's pretty obvious where the hate is coming from. We can't really blame most of them for their image of Alicia, a few started making up lies and stories and the rest just bought it without questioning because of their lack of knowledge about her. There's no excuse for being nasty though, that's just tacky. 

It is weird that they don't know Michael better though..


----------



## BagBerry13

Another one from last week's Stockholm Fashion Week.

View attachment 3113744

Source


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia is in Sicily with Michael. The lady who saw them said she was wearing a gorgeous dress and they were "very sweet together" [emoji2]

https://instagram.com/p/7ChAhCr9OO/


----------



## pearlyqueen

And here's a photo of them together relaxing by the sea in Taormina, Sicily yesterday (I'm looking forward to reading how this is them using their relationship for PR! Lol)

They are playing cards - Alicia is apparently a skilled poker player!



https://instagram.com/p/7AySLJMY1t/


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> And here's a photo of them together relaxing by the sea in Taormina, Sicily yesterday (I'm looking forward to reading how this is them using their relationship for PR! Lol)
> 
> They are playing cards - Alicia is apparently a skilled poker player!
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7AySLJMY1t/
> View attachment 3114717



Maybe she's teaching him a few tricks of the trade before any poker nights with the AC crew?  

IDK.  I see a couple chilling by the water, enjoying some down time before the frenzy of filming and festivals gets underway.  I'd think if it were staged they could have come up with something a bit more exciting, lol.  They spend a lot of time together, low-key, just doing everyday things.  I'm sure there have been lots of times we never knew about.  The times we do know are mostly due to fan pics or twitter sightings.  If this is a showmance, they're doing it wrong.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Maybe she's teaching him a few tricks of the trade before any poker nights with the AC crew?
> 
> 
> 
> IDK.  I see a couple chilling by the water, enjoying some down time before the frenzy of filming and festivals gets underway.  I'd think if it were staged they could have come up with something a bit more exciting, lol.  They spend a lot of time together, low-key, just doing everyday things.  I'm sure there have been lots of times we never knew about.  The times we do know are mostly due to fan pics or twitter sightings.  If this is a showmance, they're doing it wrong.




Exactly! That's because it's not a showmance, they're like millions of couples just chilling and enjoying being together. They try their best to keep out of the spotlight and most of the time they succeed. They seem to spend all their free time together so they must be committed and happy together [emoji3]

ETA Just read the comments on the photo of Michael walking down the street with Alicia in Sicily. The poster was asked if she thought they were in love. She said yes and described the way Michael was with Alicia [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jcsepjj

The fact that there's still people claiming that this is a pr relationship is beyond me. They are living in denial. If I was one of the hottest up-and-coming actresses and was planning to take part of a pr relationship then I'd put some effort into it. Maybe at least do my hair and make up and make sure me and my boyfriend look news worthy. The point of a pr relationship is to get publicity, apart from Michael and Alicia's fans no one else have barely seen the blurry pictures of them together. They've been together for almost a year and we've gotten next to nothing. We know Michael was at both the testament of youth premiere in NYC and the Ingrid Bergman after party in Cannes and still nothing. 

It's so obvious that it's a genuine relationship, we've said it from the start knowing what kind of people both Alicia and Michael are. And from the looks of it, it's a relationship between two people who work really hard to find time to be together dispite being terribly busy. And people proudly calling it that they are going to break up don't get any plus points. Relationships tent to end, it's kind of a known fact. Especially between two people with as busy lives as these two. I'm surprised they've made it this far, it's clear to me that they work very hard and care deeply for each other. They look very at ease.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> The fact that there's still people claiming that this is a pr relationship is beyond me. They are living in denial. If I was one of the hottest up-and-coming actresses and was planning to take part of a pr relationship then I'd put some effort into it. Maybe at least do my hair and make up and make sure me and my boyfriend look news worthy. The point of a pr relationship is to get publicity, apart from Michael and Alicia's fans no one else have barely seen the blurry pictures of them together. They've been together for almost a year and we've gotten next to nothing. We know Michael was at both the testament of youth premiere in NYC and the Ingrid Bergman after party in Cannes and still nothing.
> 
> It's so obvious that it's a genuine relationship, we've said it from the start knowing what kind of people both Alicia and Michael are. And from the looks of it, it's a relationship between two people who work really hard to find time to be together dispite being terribly busy. And people proudly calling it that they are going to break up don't get any plus points. Relationships tent to end, it's kind of a known fact. Especially between two people with as busy lives as these two. I'm surprised they've made it this far, it's clear to me that they work very hard and care deeply for each other. They look very at ease.




Agree with all you say - it's beyond me too how some people are hell bent on insisting they are not a genuine couple and they don't love each other. The proof that they are real is overwhelming! It must be hard for them when they have to be separated by work, but they both understand how it is in their field and both put a lot of energy into being together as much as possible - maybe this adds extra excitement in their relationship - the happiness of being reunited each time! Whatever, like you say they've been together nearly a year now so it looks like they've found a way that works for them; and it also looks like their feelings for each other are just as strong. If they can make it work for one year it's quite possible they can make it last for another year/five years/ten years etc? Who knows what the future holds but it's clear they want it to last and are very committed to each other [emoji2]


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> Another one from last week's Stockholm Fashion Week.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113744
> 
> 
> Source




Thanks! Like the jacket, kind of looks like a robe in this pic though^^


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Agree with all you say - it's beyond me too how some people are hell bent on insisting they are not a genuine couple and they don't love each other. The proof that they are real is overwhelming! It must be hard for them when they have to be separated by work, but they both understand how it is in their field and both put a lot of energy into being together as much as possible - maybe this adds extra excitement in their relationship - the happiness of being reunited each time! Whatever, like you say they've been together nearly a year now so it looks like they've found a way that works for them; and it also looks like their feelings for each other are just as strong. If they can make it work for one year it's quite possible they can make it last for another year/five years/ten years etc? Who knows what the future holds but it's clear they want it to last and are very committed to each other [emoji2]




Time will tell! I wonder what their plans are for her birthday? Her party last year sounded like fun!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Time will tell! I wonder what their plans are for her birthday? Her party last year sounded like fun!




Yeah, I remember reading about Alicia's birthday party last year, I think she and Michael were already an item by then. Michael is very generous so I'm sure he will spoil her for her birthday [emoji2] Maybe they will spend it in NY as they both have films showing there that day, if filming schedules allow? Either way if they can't be together I'm sure Michael will get together with her as soon as humanly possible, a bit like how they squeezed in the NY weekend together a couple of days after Michael's birthday in April. I wouldn't be surprised if he whisked her away someone romantic too [emoji2]


----------



## jcsepjj

The first trailer for The Danish Girl! It's so beautiful, i started crying halfway through, what an incredible story! 

http://youtu.be/d88APYIGkjk


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> The first trailer for The Danish Girl! It's so beautiful, i started crying halfway through, what an incredible story!
> 
> http://youtu.be/d88APYIGkjk




Looks fantastic! I see the Ingrid Bergman film is also showing at the London Film Festival too [emoji3]


----------



## mollie12

I just watched the trailer and she's going to have an extremely easy path to an Oscar nomination, in whatever category her distributor chooses to put her in.  Even with competition from JLaw, Blanchett, Bullock, Mulligan, and Ronan, I think the best actress category should be easy to crack considering the timeliness of the story and Hooper's record with actors.


----------



## Blueberry12

At LV Stockholm 
Birger Jarlsgatan


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> The first trailer for The Danish Girl! It's so beautiful, i started crying halfway through, what an incredible story!
> 
> http://youtu.be/d88APYIGkjk



It looks amazing. I just can't wait to see this.

And Eddie is so pretty as Lili.


----------



## jcsepjj

The trailer is amazing, it's getting a lot of buzz. Some Bourne news, Viggo Mortensen has been replaced by Vincent Cassel, if Viggo was even cast to begin with, I'm not so sure. He was never confirmed. I was hoping Viggo would do the movie because I really like him, he just seem like the coolest guy and it's fun with his Scandinavian heritage. I don't think Cassel is a bad replacement though, he's a great actor and does menacing like no one else. A great cast!


----------



## Blueberry12

Most popular movies in Stockholm right now:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Most popular movies in Stockholm right now:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116604




So Alicia has 2 in the top 10 [emoji3]

Does anyone have any info about this article? Alicia looks stunning in the photo!

http://blog.dasmagazin.ch/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/1535_blogdasmagazin-3.jpg


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I just watched the trailer and *she's going to have an extremely easy path to an Oscar nomination,* in whatever category her distributor chooses to put her in.  Even with competition from JLaw, Blanchett, Bullock, Mulligan, and Ronan, I think the best actress category should be easy to crack considering the timeliness of the story and Hooper's record with actors.



Yes,she's clearly lead,I'm curious to see how Focus will campaign for her. 

The trailer is impressive,the production design values look amazing. It will be a Redmayne-Vikander show,with a bit of Ben Whishaw,I hope.


----------



## mollie12

In Venice:  https://instagram.com/p/7L8dEzAvxy/


----------



## moonmae

I don't think the Alicia hate is just about Fassy - I mean, she's easy to hate. She's gorgeous looking, her career is taking off like crazy, she's successful, and unlike JLaw or Emma Stone she doesn't come across as accessible or like everyone else. 

The Danish Girl looks very oscar baity, but still beautiful. Alicia looks too young for the role IMO. Ben is such a wonderful actor, wish I'd seen his Hamlet back in the day - heard his was one of the best ever.


----------



## jcsepjj

moonmae said:


> I don't think the Alicia hate is just about Fassy - I mean, she's easy to hate. She's gorgeous looking, her career is taking off like crazy, she's successful, and unlike JLaw or Emma Stone she doesn't come across as accessible or like everyone else.
> 
> The Danish Girl looks very oscar baity, but still beautiful. Alicia looks too young for the role IMO. Ben is such a wonderful actor, wish I'd seen his Hamlet back in the day - heard his was one of the best ever.




I'm sure you're right, it's not JUST about Fassy, and yes, she's easy to hate. Things are really going her way right now and she is a bit more of a mystery then a lot of actresses. She has from the start said that she doesn't want to pimp out her private life and be something she's not. And although I really like Emma and Jennifer there's just something a bit annoying about actresses trying to hard to be accessable. Emma is one of a kind, and it comes very easy to Jen, she's a lot of fun, but gets a bit much sometimes. Girls like Taylor Swift that are always trying so hard in interviews to appear a bit dim so people will think she's adorable. That's what I like about Alicia, given she's got that quirky side to her aswell, like the Fallon interview for example, and she is constantly described as fun and easy going, but there's a time and place for it. I like that she's fiercly intelligent and not affraid to show it, she takes her job seriously and doesn't mess about, and I don't get what's wrong with that? I like that there's a dept to her. I wish more women were like that rather then trying to be 'cute' all the time, it get's annoying. Not just in Hollywood, I see it everyday.. I don't want to critizise every other actress out there, I'm just saying I'm glad there are diversity. I think it's great that you can be a fan of certain kind of actresses, if she doesnt float your boat, fine. But there's on point in hating for it, it doesn't make someone a bad person 

And yes, it's not just about the Fass, but it's pretty clear that the majority of people that dislikes her are fans of his, there's no denying that. Fans of Kit, Domhnall, Eddie, Henry and so on are really sweet and like Alicia because they can clearly see that she's well liked by their idols, therefore she needs to be a sweet person. Not all Fass fans dislike her though, that's pretty clear. Some got a better bull**** radar then others and don't believe everything they read.  

Tonight's the premiere in Venice, excited! In a way it's a shame Eddie won an Oscar last year, it will probably make it harder for him this year, but man does his performance look  great!


----------



## SusanBeach

xx

Wonder what style she goes for today


----------



## jcsepjj

The first screening of The Danish Girl has just ended and it gets great reviews on twitter. "Eddie good, Alicia even better." We'll see during the day when the reviews come out. 

Here's a link to the press conference, starts at 14.00.
http://www.labiennale.org/en/cinema/72nd-festival/streaming/


----------



## jcsepjj

SusanBeach said:


> xxx
> 
> 
> Wonder what style she goes for today




So many beautiful dresses!


----------



## Ranaya

jcsepjj said:


> The first screening of The Danish Girl has just ended and it gets great reviews on twitter. "Eddie good, Alicia even better." We'll see during the day when the reviews come out.
> 
> Here's a link to the press conference, starts at 14.00.
> http://www.labiennale.org/en/cinema/72nd-festival/streaming/


I'm excited to see what people think of it.  I know this is Eddie's movie but she stole the show in the trailer IMO


----------



## jcsepjj

Some reviews so far! [emoji4]


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3119186
> View attachment 3119187
> View attachment 3119188
> View attachment 3119189
> View attachment 3119190
> 
> 
> Some reviews so far! [emoji4]




Excellent! But no less than we expected of Alicia - we know she's extremely talented. I bet her family and Michael will be very proud of her when they watch it [emoji2]


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Excellent! But no less than we expected of Alicia - we know she's extremely talented. I bet her family and Michael will be very proud of her when they watch it [emoji2]




Yes, Alicia's mother is there and she's going to the premiere tonight!


----------



## Ranaya

looks like things are going her way


> Beatrice Behn &#8207;@DansLeCinema  3h3 hours ago
> The Danish Girl: Alicia #Vikander outshines #Redmayne who seems a little bland and stuck in cliché female gestures. #Venezia72
> 
> 
> Ed Frankl &#8207;@Ed_Frankl  3h3 hours ago
> The Danish Girl is clumsy as it goes for overly-sincere prestige pic, but I did like it - Vikander overshadows Redmayne
> 
> 
> Lorenzo Ciorcalo &#8207;@rotovisor  4h4 hours ago
> #Venezia72 #TheDanishGirl Lavish and subtle. Redmayne thrills, Vikander shines. The movie breaths with her. Best work by Hooper.






> Awards-wise, it has Most Elaborate Avoidance Of Onscreen Peen and Most Inadvertently Hilarious Use Of Ben Whishaw In A Beret locked down.


 shame, i love ben!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Video of Alicia with Eddie and Tom Hooper in Venice today:
http://youtu.be/cKHkoLbUowE

Also Variety's review of TDG - suggesting Alicia's performance is the standout out shining  Eddie's [emoji3]

http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...-danish-girl-awards-possibilities-1201586826/


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3119388
View attachment 3119389


View attachment 3119390
View attachment 3119391


View attachment 3119392
View attachment 3119393


View attachment 3119394
View attachment 3119395


View attachment 3119396


View attachment 3119397

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3119403


View attachment 3119399
View attachment 3119400


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3119469
View attachment 3119470


View attachment 3119471
View attachment 3119472


View attachment 3119473
View attachment 3119474


View attachment 3119475
View attachment 3119476


View attachment 3119477
View attachment 3119478

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3119479


View attachment 3119480


----------



## Blueberry12

The second dress is very interesting.


----------



## SusanBeach

Blueberry12 said:


> The second dress is very interesting.



Different but I like the dress


----------



## Ranaya

she could pass as one of the Bennet sisters in that dress and i love it



> And as such, the movie winds up belonging, in the performance respect, not to Redmayne but to Vikander. She&#8217;s stalwart, sexy, funny, intelligent. I&#8217;m no Oscar prognosticator, but if &#8220;Ex Machina&#8221; is too cerebral for the Academy (and I don&#8217;t know that it necessarily is), &#8220;The Danish Girl&#8221; hasn&#8217;t that problem at all, and Vikander&#8217;s work here should earn her a Best Actress nomination.
> 
> There. I&#8217;ve made an Oscar prediction. I feel so dirty


from Roger & Ebert, i like how they said Ex Machina might be too cerebral for Oscar


----------



## Morgane

Strangely,I like that Vuitton.  It's interesting. I hope that now she can wear another designer...

Some reviews:
http://www.thewrap.com/the-danish-girl-review-eddie-redmayne-alicia-vikander-tom-hooper/


> For her part, Vikander adds smoke and shading to a character who could have easily veered into being just one thing, or at least just one thing at a time; she juggles pride and anguish, affection and disappointment, and longing and empathy with great skill.


http://variety.com/2015/film/festivals/the-danish-girl-film-review-eddie-redmayne-1201586696/


> As Hans puts it at a train sendoff that recalls Casablanca, Ive only really liked a handful of people in my life, and youve been two of them. But Lilis emergence is a gradual and hesitant process, beautifully embodied by Redmayne  and reflected by Vikander, whose Gerda does her best to adapt alongside her husband, amounting to a substantive role for the films resident Swedish girl.


http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...ansforms-superbly-in-the-danish-girl-20150905


> Vikander, whose own heady rise could only be undermined by over-exposure, is a feisty, funny, warm foil to Redmayne. Gerde is reminiscent of the actress's Vera Brittain in "Testament of Youth" in one important respect: she's a woman who to some degree waives her own pain while attending to that of others. As such, she's just as heartbreaking as Redmayne.


http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ing-the-expected-emotional-kick-10488173.html


> Vikander is excellent as this devoted and fiery wife whose husband is disappearing in front of her, metamorphosing into a new personality.


http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...-with-eddie-redmayne-alicia-vikander-20150905


> So we're left with a film that may nod to, but then delicately look away from anything that threatens to steer the narrative away from the single note of Finding The Courage To Be Yourself. Within this formula, which involves a great deal of face-cradling and whispering on the part of Redmayne (it's such an externalized performance), the MVP is actually Vikander, although the set and costume designers are probably also clearing space on their mantelpieces, while Alexandre Desplat's score (he also worked on "The King's Speech") is the Platonic ideal for this kind of film  melancholic and melodic, with occasional hints of fairytale.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/the-danish-girl/review/


> But the films secret weapon is Vikander, whos been blessed with a role that has no truck whatsoever with the usual supportive wife banalities  for stretches of the film, shes effectively its lead character. The Swedish actress has already had a ludicrously busy year, bouncing between lead roles in Ex Machina and Testament of Youth and fine supporting work in The Man from UNCLE  but here shes hungry, energised, up on the balls of her feet, and a convincing awards prospect. She also perfectly delivers the films most moving line, which comes during her husbands first consultation with a doctor about the operation that will finally bring nature up to speed with reality.
> I believe I am a woman, Lili says haltingly, as if the words still strike her as somehow embarrassing, or ridiculous. Gerda turns to the doctor and says very calmly: I believe it too. That, perhaps even more so than the surgery, is the transformation that counts.


http://www.rogerebert.com/festivals-and-awards/venice-film-festival-2015-the-danish-girl


> And as such, the movie winds up belonging, in the performance respect, not to Redmayne but to Vikander. Shes stalwart, sexy, funny, intelligent. Im no Oscar prognosticator, but if Ex Machina is too cerebral for the Academy (and I dont know that it necessarily is), The Danish Girl hasnt that problem at all, and Vikanders work here should earn her a Best Actress nomination.
> There. Ive made an Oscar prediction. I feel so dirty.


----------



## Morgane

Ranaya said:


> she could pass as one of the Bennet sisters in that dress and i love it
> 
> 
> from Roger & Ebert, i like how they said *Ex Machina might be too cerebral for Oscar*


It's very true. The Danish Girl is something that could easily please the Academy.
I agree about the dress ,but more the Wright's movie...

http://thefilmstage.com/reviews/venice-review-the-danish-girl/


> Vikander is every bit as good as the vivacious, sexually assured Gerda. As someone who knows what she wants and is not afraid to experiment, she plays the scene where she persuades Einar to attend the party in drag with just the right mix of tease, encouragement, mischief and arousal. Her bossy confidence and Redmaynes elfin bashfulness are both highly appealing and balance one another perfectly, turning a scenario thats often treated with an air of taboo into something refreshingly fun and desirable.


Interesting article written by Guy Lodge on Variety:
http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...-danish-girl-awards-possibilities-1201586826/


> Yet the surprise of The Danish Girl  and its a film of few surprises, taking precisely the decorous, crowd-pleasing approach to tricky subject matter that one would expect from Hoopers previous work  is that its as much Vikanders showcase as it is Redmaynes. As told in Lucinda Coxons screenplay, Gerdas story is as emotionally compelling as Lilis, as she has to override her own desires and reservations in order to set her husband free. The film is fashioned very much as the story of a marriage in crisis, forced to end despite deep reserves of love on either side. Toggling sensuality and sensitivity, with a latent streak of anger throughout, Vikander plays her half beautifully: Its not as tonally exciting as her Ex Machina turn, and a little more limpid than her current career peak of Testament of Youth, but with a fair wind for the film itself, its the stuff that best actress campaigns are built upon.
> 
> Where does this leave Redmayne? Not, at the stage, at any particular disadvantage. His work as Lili is typically dedicated and physically studied, and will attract much praise  though for this writer, hes a little less persuasive than his co-star, playing the characters gender dysphoria from the outside in. (It should be mentioned that no attempt is made, for better or worse, to age up the actors, both of whose characters were in their late 40s by the point at which the film leaves them.) As a technical feat of thespian metamorphosis, its less spectacular than what he achieved in The Theory of Everything. Consecutive acting Oscars are, needless to say, rare achievements: The last person to manage one, over 20 years ago, was Tom Hanks, buoyed by the best picture nomination and popular phenomenon status of Forrest Gump.


----------



## jcsepjj

It's wonderful to read all the great reviews, so happy for them. Ex Machina truly deserves some recognition, if not for Alicia and Oscar's wonderful performances then att least for Alex Garland's amazing original screenplay. I will be furious if Garland doesn't get some sort of recognition come award season. That movie was pretty close to perfection. 

I like the dress too, I'm not particularly fond of LV but Alicia manage to pull it off. I like that she takes risks and never are boring on the red carpet!


----------



## BagBerry13

Here are some more from the photo call yesterday.

View attachment 3120078


View attachment 3120079


View attachment 3120080


View attachment 3120081


View attachment 3120083


View attachment 3120084


View attachment 3120085

Source


----------



## jcsepjj

Thanks for sharing! I think Alicia is heading to Paris for a press event tomorrow. James Kent and her are doing some promotion for Testament Of Youth which premieres in France on Sept 23. If I'm not misstaken.


----------



## jcsepjj

http://www.goldenglobes.com/exclusives/lunch-danish-girls-and-their-director-31486


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia in Paris tonight at promoting A Testament of Youth

https://twitter.com/sergiamos/status/640966092110856192


----------



## jcsepjj

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/the-danish-girl-eddie-redmayne-transformation-1201586552/



Great interview with a bunch of fun news! 

"Vikander was among a handful of actresses who read for the part of Gerda, which in early stages of development had drawn interest from Gwyneth Paltrow and Rachel Weisz. She auditioned with Redmayne, performing a pivotal scene on the morning after a ball, where Einar, appearing as Lili for the first time, flirts with a male suitor (Ben Whishaw), and must confront Gerda about her true feelings. When Vikander finished her lines, Hooper was weeping. The only other time in my memory I cried at an audition was when Anne Hathaway sang I Dreamed a Dream for Les Miserables,&#8201; Hooper says. He wanted Vikander for the part, but there was just one problem: She was set to shoot Derek Cianfrances drama The Light Between Oceans, and her schedule wouldnt allow her to make both films. Hooper delayed the beginning of The Danish Girl by five months to secure the actress. Ive never pushed a start date before, he says. It was so much a film about a marriage that the marriage had to be cast right.

"Next year, she pops up as the female lead of Paul Greengrass Bourne Identity sequel, a role she nabbed without an audition or chemistry test with Matt Damon. Its a female role that hasnt been in the franchise before, Vikander says."


----------



## mollie12

I think she looks a bit plastic and overly photoshopped, which is completely unnecessary because she has perhaps the most flawless complexion of any working actress.


----------



## BagBerry13

Some more from yesterday.

View attachment 3122080
View attachment 3122081


View attachment 3122082
View attachment 3122083


View attachment 3122084
View attachment 3122085


View attachment 3122086
View attachment 3122087


View attachment 3122089


View attachment 3122090


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3122092
View attachment 3122093


View attachment 3122094


----------



## jcsepjj

mollie12 said:


> I think she looks a bit plastic and overly photoshopped, which is completely unnecessary because she has perhaps the most flawless complexion of any working actress.




I agree, they always ruin covers by over doing it! Like this one better; 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 source; Variety


----------



## jcsepjj

First look at Alicia in Bradley Cooper's Burnt! 
https://instagram.com/p/7a9CkoA1N8/

She did say, unless I got it completely wrong, at the Testament Of Youth premiere in Paris that her two scenes in Burnt is in french. I knew she was playing a french character, didn't know that the scenes would be in French though. Like I said, could be wrong about it, perhaps It's in both french and English? She studied french for a few years in school, but has said that she has lost most of it and is too embarrassed to try and speak it in public.


----------



## Rhonioo

What a classic beauty. Simple but elegant.


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> I agree, they always ruin covers by over doing it! Like this one better;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source; Variety


Yes,it's better.  


Intetesting review:   http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20150907-will-redmayne-win-an-oscar-for-the-danish-girl


> Early on in The Danish Girl, a plush new drama directed by Tom Hooper (The King&#8217;s Speech, Les Misérables), a woman gazes at her reclining husband and huskily asks, &#8220;When did you become so pretty?&#8221; To which you might be tempted to reply, &#8220;Look who&#8217;s talking!&#8221; It&#8217;s not just that the woman is played by Alicia Vikander &#8211; who is, of course, absurdly gorgeous. It&#8217;s more that everyone and everything in the film is similarly attractive. Alexandre Desplat&#8217;s music ripples away tastefully, the cityscapes and art nouveau apartments are meticulously framed and spotless, the actors all wear brand new tailored clothes which are so perfectly co-ordinated that you can almost hear the satisfied sighs of the wardrobe team, and every line of dialogue is as polished as the Oscar statuettes which the film seems designed to receive.





> Still, the fact that Gerda doesn&#8217;t oppose the transition is the film&#8217;s most touching and surprising element (unless you&#8217;ve seen the trailer, which gives it away). Gerda is unflaggingly loyal in a way that echoes the marriage in Redmayne&#8217;s last award-grabbing biopic, The Theory of Everything. And Vikander is magnetic in the role. Whenever The Danish Girl threatens to become too precious, which is most of the time, she will tweak her dialogue with a laugh, or an eye roll, or a shake of the head. As well as giving Hooper&#8217;s crystalline melodrama some welcome vivacity, it&#8217;s also a moving performance. Gerda&#8217;s levity, we understand, is what she uses to cope with the vanishing of her husband.



Source
Source


----------



## Morgane

David Burton for Elle France
Source


----------



## pearlyqueen

Seems Alicia was in LA yesterday

http://www.luvcelebs.com/alicia-vik...ander-in-jeans-shorts-out-in-la-52882-11.html

Maybe she attended TLBO screening en route to TIFF?


----------



## jcsepjj

That's not Alicia, she looks a lot like her though! [emoji85] Alicia was in NYC. 

There was a TLBO screening in LA last night, haven't heard much about it yet but someone on twitter said; good performances, great chemistry between Alicia and Michael but not that strong story. Hopefully we'll hear from more people during the day!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> That's not Alicia, she looks a lot like her though! [emoji85] Alicia was in NYC.
> 
> There was a TLBO screening in LA last night, haven't heard much about it yet but someone on twitter said; good performances, great chemistry between Alicia and Michael but not that strong story. Hopefully we'll hear from more people during the day!




I did wonder about this, thought she looked like Alicia on an "off day" obviously an unreliable photo agency and site!! 

I found TLBO story very moving and complex, I hope that's been reflected in the film.... No surprise to learn the performances are very good considering the actors. And yes, great chemistry between Michael and Alicia, particularly as they are lovers in real life! [emoji2]


----------



## jcsepjj

Haha, I wonder if Alicia "called the paparazzi's and staged it" this time too [emoji85] 

No, exactly, Alicia, Michael and Rachel are all amazing actors so I've never worried about that, and obviously her and Michael have chemistry. Really hope we get some positive words on the movie. It's been very quiet so far!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Haha, I wonder if Alicia "called the paparazzi's and staged it" this time too [emoji85]
> 
> No, exactly, Alicia, Michael and Rachel are all amazing actors so I've never worried about that, and obviously her and Michael have chemistry. Really hope we get some positive words on the movie. It's been very quiet so far!




But of course she did! She's the evil mastermind behind all the conspiracies, didn't you know? All those dumb people fooled into thinking she's a beautiful talented actress who is Michael Fassbender's girlfriend....Lucky there are all those experts who "know the truth" ....LOL!

I saw this on TLBO too, Michael is said to be amazing and the cinematography beautiful. It seems he thought highly of Alicia and Rachel's performances too.

http://thefilmcrew.tumblr.com/post/128165748132/oscar-nominations-predictions-2016


----------



## BagBerry13

In Toronto.

View attachment 3125898

Source


----------



## SusanBeach

I have seen positive tweets about The Danish Girl, there was a screening at TIFF today


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3126166
View attachment 3126167


View attachment 3126168
View attachment 3126169


View attachment 3126173
View attachment 3126174


View attachment 3126175
View attachment 3126176


View attachment 3126177
View attachment 3126178

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3126180
View attachment 3126181


View attachment 3126182
View attachment 3126183


View attachment 3126184
View attachment 3126185


View attachment 3126186
View attachment 3126187


View attachment 3126188


View attachment 3126189


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gorgeous. Love her hair like that.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## Allie28

That's my favorite dress and red carpet look for her so far.  Beautiful.

She's getting raves on all the tweets I'm seeing from TIFF.  A sample...

Christopher Rosen &#8207;@chrisjrosen  · 3m3 minutes ago  
Tweet about Alicia Vikander being absolutely wonderful in "The Danish Girl" goes here #TIFF15

Marc Malkin &#8207;@marcmalkin  · 21m21 minutes ago  
@TheDanishGirl is fantastic. Oscar noms for #EddieRedmayne, #AliciaVikander and more @danishgirlmov #tiff @TIFF_NET

Matt Jacobs &#8207;@tarantallegra  · 24m24 minutes ago  &#61489; Toronto, Ontario   
You won't see a more lush, moving romance this year than the one in "The Danish Girl." Eddie Redmayne & Alicia Vikander nail it. #TIFF2015

Mehek &#8207;@whatthemehek  · 34m34 minutes ago  
#TheDanishGirl:outstanding performances-Redmayne of course, but especially noteworthy work from Alicia Vikander.Keep an eye on her. #TIFF15

Rachael &#8207;@RachaelhRachael  · 1h1 hour ago  
Astounding performance by #EddieRedmayne but heart of @danishgirlmov = #AliciaVikander an absolutely soul-bearing emotional turn @TIFF_NET

tk &#8207;@Tanya_Kim  · 2h2 hours ago  
With the sweetest, Alicia Vikander. #AliciaVikander #TheDanishGirl #EntCityTIFF #EntCityFIRST https://instagram.com/p/7jJ9PSjWfK/

https://instagram.com/p/7jJ9PSjWfK/


----------



## SusanBeach

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Danish-Girl-Boasts-An-Oscar-Worthy-Performance-It-Who-You-Think-82247.html

So happy for Alicia


----------



## jcsepjj

The reviews for the actual movie haven't been amazing but THR thinks it deserves to be in the Oscar race, same goes for Eddie and Alicia. Makes me nervous to even think the thought that she might actually be nominated! There are so many great actresses this year, we'll have to wait and see what happens with the previous award nominations, golden globes etc. It/they didn't win in Venice. 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/tiff-danish-girl-makes-oscar-822665?utm_source=twitter


Alicia was absolutely radiant last night, she's looking so happy and content, wonderful to see. Very happy for her! And It's great to see her and Eddie together, and she seem to get along great with his wife aswell. Watched the live stream from the red carpet and they stood on the side hugging and laughing while Eddie was being photographed. Alicia and Amber seem to get along great aswell, Amber talked about admiring Alicia in an interview recently, cute picture of them; https://twitter.com/danishgirlmov/status/642944948468383744


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> The reviews for the actual movie haven't been amazing but THR thinks it deserves to be in the Oscar race, same goes for Eddie and Alicia. Makes me nervous to even think the thought that she might actually be nominated! There are so many great actresses this year, we'll have to wait and see what happens with the previous award nominations, golden globes etc. It/they didn't win in Venice.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/tiff-danish-girl-makes-oscar-822665?utm_source=twitter
> 
> 
> Alicia was absolutely radiant last night, she's looking so happy and content, wonderful to see. Very happy for her! And It's great to see her and Eddie together, and she seem to get along great with his wife aswell. Watched the live stream from the red carpet and they stood on the side hugging and laughing while Eddie was being photographed. Alicia and Amber seem to get along great aswell, Amber talked about admiring Alicia in an interview recently, cute picture of them; https://twitter.com/danishgirlmov/status/642944948468383744




What a wonderful night for Alicia! Great reviews for her performance, liked these ones:




Yes, she looks a very happy girl, great career, hot boyfriend, no wonder! There are some great pics of her at the HPFA after party in Toronto last night at this site [emoji3]

http://www.gotceleb.com/alicia-vikander-instyle-hfpa-party-in-toronto-2015-09-13.html


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3126765


View attachment 3126766


View attachment 3126767


View attachment 3126768


----------



## BagBerry13

At the HFPA party.

View attachment 3126770
View attachment 3126771


View attachment 3126772
View attachment 3126773

Source


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia and Eddie are doing interviews today!



source InStyle



Source The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> What a wonderful night for Alicia! Great reviews for her performance, liked these ones:
> 
> View attachment 3126587
> 
> 
> Yes, she looks a very happy girl, great career, hot boyfriend, no wonder! There are some great pics of her at the HPFA after party in Toronto last night at this site [emoji3]
> 
> http://www.gotceleb.com/alicia-vikander-instyle-hfpa-party-in-toronto-2015-09-13.html




She told E! that she wore shoes appropriate for dancing, she probably spent hours on the dance floor last night!


----------



## Morgane

I like these outfits. 


jcsepjj said:


> *The reviews for the actual movie haven't been amazing but THR thinks it deserves to be in the Oscar race, same goes for Eddie and Alicia.* Makes me nervous to even think the thought that she might actually be nominated! There are so many great actresses this year, we'll have to wait and see what happens with the previous award nominations, golden globes etc. It/they didn't win in Venice.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/tiff-danish-girl-makes-oscar-822665?utm_source=twitter


Alicia and Eddie have very good chances of being nominated,and she actually  has a better chance of winning. The reviews for her performance are very good. 
http://hitfix.com/awards-campaign/review-eddie-redmayne-and-the-curious-case-of-the-danish-girl
http://www.ew.com/article/2015/09/13/tiff-2015-danish-girl-review
http://www.joblo.com/movie-news/review-the-danish-girl-tiff-2015-178
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/the-danish-girl-review_55f5d286e4b042295e36a497
http://consequenceofsound.net/2015/09/tiff-film-review-the-danish-girl/
http://collider.com/oscars-the-danish-girl-launches-redmayne-vikander-into-awards-race/
Interesting review:
http://www.indiewire.com/article/to...-isnt-as-groundbreaking-as-it-thinks-20150913


> Despite its refined look, "The Danish Girl" wallows in Lili's struggles without establishing much of a person. Lucinda Coxon's screenplay offers plenty of intriguing observations about the process of Lili's evolving role in the couple's relationship  "marriage creates someone else," she observes at a late stage in her transition  but offers no investment in her psychological state. Ultimately, Hooper observes the scenario with a degree of stylish remove that underserves the material.



@adamchitwood: DANISH GIRL: A bit stuffy, but ultimately sensitive & moving. Redmayne is excellent, but this is Vikander's movie. She's tremendous. #TIFF15
@kylebuchanan: I quite liked THE DANISH GIRL. And Alicia Vikander is extraordinary. A leading Best Actress contender to be sure.
@FilmSwoon: I know others have already said it, but I think Alicia Vikander gives the most memorable performance in The Danish Girl. #TIFF15.
@Jason_LeRoy: Alicia Vikander got louder applause for her sympathetic, emotional turn as Redmayne's wife, a lead role that could be run as supporting.
@cinemablogrpher: THE DANISH GIRL: Eddie Redmayne meets expectations and outdoes himself, but Alicia Vikander steals the show. #tiff15
@GazetteCulture: THE DANISH GIRL
Not as emotional as you'd think. Still a very tender, beautiful portrait of a marriage. Vikander is unbelievable.
#TIFF15
@ReelBramz: The Danish Girl is a sensitively told story with Hooperisms. Way more subtle than I expected. Vikander is obvious MVP.
@MrFilmkritik: Vikander*upstaging Redmayne in The Danish Girl is giving me life. Love it. She could win if she goes supporting. #TIFF15
@SamuelAAdams: THE DANISH GIRL: Fascinating story, tastefully smothered. Benefits enormously from Vikander, who has the spark of a Verhoeven heroine. #TIFF


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> She told E! that she wore shoes appropriate for dancing, she probably spent hours on the dance floor last night!




I saw her shoes at the premiere - they were gorgeous - but not ones for dancing in, guess she changed them as well as the dress!

I also saw a short video of her signing autographs and noticed the fans were all calling out and pronouncing her name " AL-EESHA". Surely her name is pronounced "AL-ISS-I-AH"? That's the way it would be pronounced in the UK....


----------



## fashionm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FijnGpj46g she says "AL-ISS-I-AH"


----------



## pearlyqueen

fashionm said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FijnGpj46g she says "AL-ISS-I-AH"




Thanks! As I thought then. Must be North Americans who pronounce her name this way, well until they get more familiar with her hopefully.


----------



## jcsepjj

Swedish journalist Magnus Sundholm did an interview with Matt Damon at TIFF and he talked about Alicia, apparently he's a big fan! I quickly translated the Alicia part, might not be perfect but you get the gist. 

"
He brightens up when he hears that Alicia is incoming to do interviews for the already acclaimed 'The Danish Girl'.

"I haven't even met her yet, but I'm really looking forward to it. She's a phenomenal actress. We will be shooting our first scenes together in October. "

"She's wonderful in everything she does, I saw her in A Royal Affair and I recently also saw her in Ex Machina, it was a difficult part and she was outstanding in it. It's no coincidence she's the hottest in Hollywood at the moment!"
"

Really cool, Alicia is a huge Matt Damon fan. I wonder if they had a chance to meet at the HFPA party.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3128059


View attachment 3128060


View attachment 3128061


View attachment 3128062


View attachment 3128063


View attachment 3128064


----------



## pearlyqueen

Details interview with Icona Pop where their friendship with Alicia is talked about. [emoji3]

https://twitter.com/theglamourguy/status/644836993130622976


----------



## AnaV

pearlyqueen said:


> Details interview with Icona Pop where their friendship with Alicia is talked about. [emoji3]
> 
> https://twitter.com/theglamourguy/status/644836993130622976



Wow! Had no idea they were roommates, that's cool! 
"_When I interviewed Alicia, she did not want to answer all of my questions because she is evidently a very serious actress_" -  I wonder how many questions Alicia has to avoid for actually talk about her work, looks like a lot of them.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia is due at London Fashion Week today - Louis Vuitton I guess!

https://twitter.com/mediaeyetweets/status/645534226440421376


----------



## BagBerry13

From a photo shoot.

View attachment 3134011


View attachment 3134012


View attachment 3134013

Source


----------



## pearlyqueen

Photo of Alicia at London Fashion Week this evening
https://instagram.com/p/73VE7ooBiY/


----------



## fashionm

Alicia at LouisVuitton Series 3 Exhibition opening night in London


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She looks great . 

And that photoshoot with Eddie is wonderful. Love it so much.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Short video of the LV launch at London Fashion week last night. There is an interview with Alicia at 1.06, she looks fantastic!

https://twitter.com/hechossselgomez/status/645775473537089536


----------



## Blueberry12

Metro today :


----------



## jcsepjj

Thanks for posting! Alicia looked very relaxed last night, I think she's had a good week with a lot of resting. Good for her


----------



## Jeanek

I really like her acting from what I've seen. I'm excited to see her upcoming movies! 
I'm not usually swayed by celebs, but she almost makes me want to go back to my natural color, and I've always disliked my mousy brown hair. Mine's the exact color as hers if I stay out of the sun (it goes lighter easily).


----------



## Idun

Tack Blueberry! I saw the paper and forgot to take a copy ush: I like the Lumene brow gel btw


----------



## Morgane

Anne Leibovitz  for Vogue:

Source


----------



## Morgane

Interview  with Anne Thompson:
http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...y-in-the-danish-girl-exclusive-video-20150918
Some articles  after the festival:
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ne-toronto-film-festival-20150912-column.html


> This is a civil rights movement, Vikander told me after the film. "I'm proud to be involved in a movie that can be part of that."
> 
> And Vikander is crucial to its success. "The Danish Girl," like Redmayne's last movie, "The Theory of Everything," is a portrait of a couple facing immense challenges in changing circumstances. If Vikander's Gerda accepts Lili's new identity, it means the end of their marriage. The film gives equal play to Gerda's difficult journey toward the sensitivity needed to help Lili.
> 
> There was a fair amount of talk at the party as to whether Working Title and Focus Features, the film's U.S. distributor, would campaign Vikander for lead or supporting actress. The consensus strongly echoed Redmayne's sentiments: The movie is about a partnership and, like "The Theory of Everything," both actors should be considered leads.
> "They couldn't have done it without each other," director Hooper told me. Standing in a corner of the Soho House, looking relieved, Hooper ("The King's Speech," "Les Miserables") said that because he doesn't test his movies, the Toronto screening was only the second time the movie had played for an audience. He believed the reaction here beat the one at the Venice Film Festival in Italy, as some of the movie's lighter moments were lost when subtitled.
> 
> With its impeccable craft and moving treatment of a topical story, "The Danish Girl" appears poised to grab the attention of a number of the academy's branches. Nominations for Redmayne and Vikander (wherever she lands) seem assured, and the film will be competitive for picture, director, adapted screenplay, costumes, original score, production design, cinematography and editing.
> 
> "It's a lovely, admirable effort," one academy member said. "I don't know how many Oscars it'll win -- I don't think it's as good as 'The King's Speech' -- but it's definitely in the conversation."


http://www.vulture.com/2015/09/when-queer-films-are-still-about-straight-people.html


> hat film has a knockout central character to mine in Lili Elbe, so why does The Danish Girl feel like its really Gerdas story? Some credit must be given to Vikanders unexpectedly forceful performance: The Ex Machina star is terrific in this movie, dominating every single scene she shares with the Oscar-winning Redmayne. Alicia Vikander May Be the Real Winner From The Danish Girl, one Variety headline posited after the films debut, and its hard to argue, given the Vikander-mania that seems to have swept Toronto. This is perhaps the most significant performance in the Swedish stars terrific, prolific year, and she deserves all the laurels shes about to get for it.
> 
> But the films character imbalance cant be laid at Vikanders feet alone, because The Danish Girl is scripted from the start to both begin and end with Gerda; in fact, Id wager that Vikander is granted more screen time than even the first-billed Redmayne. And while both Gerda and Lili have their own solo scenes and story lines, nearly all the screen time that they share together clearly favors Gerdas perspective: Tellingly, there are several scenes that follow Gerda home as she is expecting to see Einar and finds Lili there instead, treating the films ostensible protagonist as a surprise to us and clearly grounding Gerda as the audience surrogate. (Another character even refers to Gerda, not Lili, as the films titular Danish girl.) In real life, Gerda eventually split from Lili and moved with her new husband to Morocco, where she was living when she learned of Lilis death; the movie, however, keeps Gerda near Lilis side until the very end. Id like to think that was a historical revision meant to give The Danish Girls central coupling an emotional payoff in the third act; my cynical side, though, wonders if the filmmakers simply couldnt bear losing the straight cisgender character.


http://moviecitynews.com/2015/09/23-weeks-to-oscar-the-less-things-change/


> The Danish Girl delivered pretty much exactly what was promised. There is critical pushback, which will become irrelevant as soon as the film is seen by Oscar voters. Some writers have reacted to a solid Alicia Vikander performance as though they thought that she wasnt much of an actress before or that they didnt understand the emotional depth of her Ex Machina performance. She is, as I have been saying for two years now, a sensational emotional actress (who cannot do silly well at all perhaps she will grow into that)


----------



## BagBerry13

Some pics from LFW.

View attachment 3136842


View attachment 3136843


View attachment 3136844


View attachment 3136845


View attachment 3136846


View attachment 3136847


View attachment 3136848


View attachment 3136849


View attachment 3136850


View attachment 3136851

Source


----------



## mollie12

I don't like that dress at all.


----------



## pearlyqueen

These photos of Alicia in central London within the last couple of hours were just posted on Instagram - she looks amazing!




https://instagram.com/p/8Gj0qHIBoa/


----------



## pearlyqueen

And pics of Alicia with Michael in London this evening too [emoji2]





https://twitter.com/avikanderrus/status/647853043522871296


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another pic tonight from the same girl!
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/8G5IfRIBq7/


----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you for the pics, I see MF have trimmed his beard 

I also want to thank you all in here, it´s a very different vibe in this thread.


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> Thank you for the pics, I see MF have trimmed his beard
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to thank you all in here, it´s a very different vibe in this thread.




Np, there's a couple more fan selfies on Instagram this morning too! 

Yes the vibe here is so much nicer, hope Michael's page loses the aggression soon! I saw him on a tv interview this morning on the BBC - he looked fantastic and is apparently trending on Twitter! And Alicia looked beautiful last night, really glowing, they're both clearly happy [emoji2]


----------



## jcsepjj

Michael cleans up well! I'm very happy to see Alicia enjoying some free time before starting Bourne and she has been looking very radient lately. A lot of sleep probably!


----------



## Allie28

jcsepjj said:


> Michael cleans up well! I'm very happy to see Alicia enjoying some free time before starting Bourne and she has been looking very radient lately. A lot of sleep probably!



Yes he does!!  It always cracks me up how he can look a little tired and rough one day (that Malta fan pic lol) and fresh as a daisy the next.  It perplexes many a Fassy fan, lol!

And yeah, Alicia looks great too!


----------



## Morgane

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/sep/21/oscars-2016-frontrunners-toronto-film-festival


> Trans experiences continue to make headlines, and the timing is fortuitous for Tom Hoopers tale of the first recipient of male-to-female gender reassignment. Unfortunately, The Danish Girl has failed to live up to its potential for many who have seen it. After debuting in Venice to mixed reviews, Hoopers period drama continued to divide audiences in Toronto. Eddie Redmaynes transformation as Einar Wegener, an artist who changed her name to Lili Elbe in the 1920s, was expected to garner the most awards chatter, but its his co-star Alicia Vikander, as Wegeners conflicted wife, whos emerged as the films MVP.
> 
> Likely major nominations: Picture, actor (Redmayne), actress (Vikander)



http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/sep/28/gerda-einar-wergener-danish-girl-trans-painter


> In The Danish Girl, Wegeners wife, Gerda, a talented artist, is played by 26-year-old Swede Alicia Vikander, who very nearly steals the show as her partners devoted supporter. In real life, the story is not dissimilar. Gerda married Einar in 1904 and went on to become the nations most prominent exponent of art deco, pioneering the bending of gender boundaries and rethinking the female gaze.
> 
> I like to think of her as the Lady Gaga of the 1920s, says art historian Andrea Rygg Karberg, who has curated a new exhibition of Gerdas work in Copenhagen. Gerda was a pioneer who spent two decades as part of the Parisian art scene and revolutionised the way women are portrayed in art. In short, Gerda Wegener was A Big Deal. Throughout history, paintings of beautiful women were done by men, says Rygg Karberg. Women were typically seen through the male gaze. But Gerda changed all that because she painted strong, beautiful women with admiration and identification  as conscious subjects rather than objects.



http://www.refinery29.com/2015/09/93902/alicia-vikander-the-danish-girl-tiff


> When someone is called a Danish girl in the new film The Danish Girl, directed by Tom Hooper, it is not Lili Elbe, the trans woman played by Eddie Redmayne. Instead, it is Lilis wife, Gerda Wegener. So, its fitting that I came away from the film fixated on the woman who plays Gerda: Alicia Vikander.





> In the film, it's hard not to be completely captivated by Vikander, who is, not surprisingly, already the subject of awards talk. During the Q&A, she and Redmayne both discussed how The Danish Girl is a two-hander.
> 
> I was just sucker-punched by the emotion of it, Redmayne said of the script. This idea of two formidable people going on this journey together, and the notion of love not being defined by gender, not being defined by anything but the two souls meeting, really.
> Personally, I fell in love with Gerda in an early scene. She is painting a portrait, and her sitter is visibly nervous. She tells him that it is difficult for a man to sit for a woman. Women, she explains, are used to the male gaze. For a man to submit to a womans gaze is unsettling, she says slyly. Gerda is funny and playful, and her playfulness helps draw Lili out, as she encourages Lili  who actually, at this point, is still going by Einar  to attend a ball as her true female self. As an artist, Gerda is inspired by Lili. Painting Lili wins her the success in the art world she craved and brings her out of Einars artistic shadow. But, she also fears this means she bears responsibility for her spouses suffering. Vikander makes Gerdas heartbreak multifaceted, while still maintaining her ferocious soul.









With Xavier Dolan:


----------



## pearlyqueen

A24 films has submitted candidates for awards consideration - via Awards Circuit. Alicia for best supporting actress in Ex Machina. Michael is also mentioned for Slow West, keen observation on his (lack of) focus for campaigning for awards though, lol!

http://www.awardscircuit.com/2015/0...nd-alicia-vikander-are-supporting-candidates/


----------



## jcsepjj

Thanks pearlyqueen! Sound like Alicia will go supporting for The Danish Girl aswell. She should probably be lead, but I'm not surprised they have placed her in the supporting category. It is Lili's story and the lead category is packed with amazing performances. This will give her a better chance for a nominations and bring more buzz to the movie. I think her performance in Ex Machina might get pushed aside by The Danish Girl, which is ashame because that movie deserves all the recognition it could get. Still hoping Alex Garland gets nominated for best original screenplay! Oscar Isaac also deserves cred for his part, he was the star of that movie. Just an incredible performance! But since it's an indie I don't expect that much backning.

Michael is so good he could probably get nominated for any of his movies..


----------



## Ranaya

She is amazing in Ex Machina and i still think it's one of the best movies of the year but let's face it it's not the AMPAS' cup of tea. Like some have said, it's too brainy for the Oscar lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Thanks pearlyqueen! Sound like Alicia will go supporting for The Danish Girl aswell. She should probably be lead, but I'm not surprised they have placed her in the supporting category. It is Lili's story and the lead category is packed with amazing performances. This will give her a better chance for a nominations and bring more buzz to the movie. I think her performance in Ex Machina might get pushed aside by The Danish Girl, which is ashame because that movie deserves all the recognition it could get. Still hoping Alex Garland gets nominated for best original screenplay! Oscar Isaac also deserves cred for his part, he was the star of that movie. Just an incredible performance! But since it's an indie I don't expect that much backning.
> 
> Michael is so good he could probably get nominated for any of his movies..




I guess as Alicia's most high profile film is The Danish Girl her nomination will be for that, but I'd like to see ExMachina get some recognition too. Yes, Michael is so good he should get nominated for more than one performance; can't see that happening for Oscars, but it could at the Baftas!

Btw did you see a new interview with him this week in which Alicia is named as his girlfriend:

http://www.squaremile.com/michael-fassbender-on-filming-macbeth-and-why-he-loves-darker-roles/

Guess it's not just Alicia who is guilty of name dropping! Lol!


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> I guess as Alicia's most high profile film is The Danish Girl her nomination will be for that, but I'd like to see ExMachina get some recognition too. Yes, Michael is so good he should get nominated for more than one performance; can't see that happening for Oscars, but it could at the Baftas!
> 
> Btw did you see a new interview with him this week in which Alicia is named as his girlfriend:
> 
> http://www.squaremile.com/michael-fassbender-on-filming-macbeth-and-why-he-loves-darker-roles/
> 
> Guess it's not just Alicia who is guilty of name dropping! Lol!




Haha "What a fame w hore he is! He's just using her to get famous!! That's appalling! And only after a year of dating?! I bet the people who works for him had a gun against the interviewers head and forced him to mention Alicia!" Lol

I think the Fassy interviews have been very good resently, a bit more personal, he comes across as very relaxed! 




Ranaya said:


> She is amazing in Ex Machina and i still think it's one of the best movies of the year but let's face it it's not the AMPAS' cup of tea. Like some have said, it's too brainy for the Oscar lol




I agree, Ex Machina is for smart people. Whenever people say they didn't enjoy it or doesnt get what's so great about it I always side eye them like "Oh, you're probably not smart enough then.." 

No, kidding aside. It's not for everyone obviously, and it's not commercial enough. It's very low pace and pretty much just dialogue throughout. But I really think it's one of a kind, we've seen nothing like it and Alex Garland is a genius. He's got a great rep in the bussiness. Maybe the BAFTA's will take notice of Garland, but the competition is fierce.


----------



## SusanBeach

I hope Alicia have a great birthday 

Tweet from Katie Hydari:



> Happy birthday Alicia Vikander! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;True story: We both got butted by a donkey on set of Tulip Fever&#65533;&#65533;. Pure talent &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQYxCp_WcAAiM8c.jpg:large


----------



## jcsepjj

SusanBeach said:


> I hope Alicia have a great birthday
> 
> Tweet from Katie Hydari:
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQYxCp_WcAAiM8c.jpg:large




Everytime someone mention something about Tulip Fever I feel like I get a present. Want some news about that movie. Feel like they have the same plan as TLBO and are trying to keep it on the down low to release it next year when things calm down.

I bet she'll have a great birthday!


----------



## mollie12

At the Steve Jobs premiere.  And earlier in the day, someone tweeted that Fassbender and Alexander Skargaard were eating lunch at his work, so I assume Alicia hooked them up.


----------



## jcsepjj

mollie12 said:


> At the Steve Jobs premiere.  And earlier in the day, someone tweeted that Fassbender and Alexander Skargaard were eating lunch at his work, so I assume Alicia hooked them up.




I think it's a safe bet that Alicia and her friends Aino, Caroline and Rosanna was with them. Probably some more of her friends aswell. A lot of her friends live in New York. Her friend Måns was at the Jobs screening aswell so he was probably also with them for dinner


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia at the Steve Jobs screening






Source http://a-vikander.ru/2015/10/steve-jobs-ny-premiere-alicia-vikander/


----------



## Idun

I wonder how those who claim they've broken up will deal with her being there


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Idun said:


> I wonder how those who claim they've broken up will deal with her being there



Go look at his thread hon. Lol. It's a mess.


----------



## Idun

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Go look at his thread hon. Lol. It's a mess.



Oy vey 

Btw: I do agree that Aftonbladet is a sh*tpaper. Certainly their entertainment section is no better than the average make up stories tabloid.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Idun said:


> Oy vey
> 
> 
> 
> Btw: I do agree that Aftonbladet is a sh*tpaper. Certainly their entertainment section is no better than the average make up stories tabloid.




Michael's thread is indeed a mess, too crazy to post there. Funny thing is how some people are clutching at straws with the Aftonbladet "article". There was no interview; the guy who put his name to the article almost certainly wasn't even at the premiere last night, he is based in LA. But, you know, when people are desperate to believe something they will. Last week Alicia was an ex turned stalker, this week she's an ex he's friendly with, what will she be next time they're seen together? Lol. It's hilarious really, they keep setting themselves up for disappointment, choosing to place all their faith in gossip sites when the hard proof that Alicia is his girlfriend is staring them in the face. They never split, that rumour was quickly refuted at the time, they've been seen together since, last week in London, yesterday at the Jobs premiere in NY. I guess when it emerges they travelled to NY together, are staying at the same hotel, are seen in the street/socialising whatever, another explanation will be dreamt up. What is obvious is that Michael and Alicia don't give a toss what crap is written about them; they just get on with living their lives regardless [emoji3]


----------



## BagBerry13

Idun said:


> I wonder how those who claim they've broken up will deal with her being there




In craziness that fandom is competing well with the Skarsgård fandom. It's ridiculous that an actor is drawing out such emotions with people he never met. I've talked with my boss about that and even he can't explain what happens in those people's brains.  Just chill out FFS!


----------



## jcsepjj

This is a story out of nothing. A lot is lost in translation. Here's what I think happened.


The reporter was there to interview Michael about Steve Jobs but instead started asking him questions about Alicia which Michael was kind enough to answer. The reporter asked the questions with the belief that their relationship was over. 

It doesn't say that Michael at any point was annoyed by the questions, on the contrary, it says; "If he was annoyed/angry he didn't show any signs of it." Then the reporter asked about wether or not him and Alicia are keeping in touch to which Michael sarcasticly replies: "Are you kidding?" Either because Alicia was there with him and it was a dumb question, or because it was suppose to be an interview about Steve Jobs. Either way, Michaels sarcasm was interpeted as irritation which is why the journalist got home and made the story about the break up instead of the movie, clearly being a better story to get readers. He then added the part about Michael talking about it being tough maintaining relationship while in this business, (didn't he say that in an interview recently? I think it's the exact quote that some gossip magazines published after the break up story). He also added the part about a "frosty relationship" completely based on the "are you kidding quote?" 

The journalist didn't do his research but he sure got the readers...


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia and Michael left New York and were snapped at the airport. Let's hope this means they are heading to London and that Alicia is finally going to start shooting Bourne. Long overdue. 



http://celebrityhive.com/michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander-leave-hotel-in-nyc-october-5/


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia and Michael left New York and were snapped at the airport. Let's hope this means they are heading to London and that Alicia is finally going to start shooting Bourne. Long overdue.
> 
> View attachment 3149382
> 
> http://celebrityhive.com/michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander-leave-hotel-in-nyc-october-5/




Yes, looks like Michael and Alicia are headed home to London, short but sweet trip to NY. I'm sure Alicia had a great birthday too, wonder if there was a party for her after the Jobs premiere? Apparently Michael didn't attend the Jobs after party, probably had something lovely planned for his girl [emoji3] 

I saw this photo on Twitter this morning - looks like there were loads of paps outside their hotel in NY - I don't think Alicia is comfortable around paps, who can blame her?! Michael is more used to them so looks more relaxed even though he would prefer they left them alone. They should be back in London now so can get their privacy back [emoji3]




Btw, I sent you a DM, my inbox was full, several messages sent after "developments" last night, lol. Well not developments for those of us who live in the real world, nothing sensational about Michael and his girlfriend leaving their hotel together; like I said the other day, they don't give a stuff about all the bs written about them and just get on with living their lives....as a couple. But for those who live on planet delusional I guess these pics hit them hard, I bet certain blogs should carry a health warning today! Oh well, it will be the same old, same old - any bs is preferable to the truth when you can't face it - LOL


----------



## Blueberry12

^


----------



## pearlyqueen

^^

Exactly! LMAO [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

Haha no one does it better then Bridget though! 

Thanks pearlyqueen! Since Michael has prerecorded the Fallon apperance they probably are heading home. I'm so excited for Bourne to start, want some details on her character! She hasn't gotten used to the paparazzi's. She has described getting very uncomfortable with the whole situation, she usually go out make up free and are rarely recognized which must be nice. She's much more comfortable on set. 

I'm sure Alicia had a great birthday weekend. She got to catch up with Skarsgard, Aino, Caroline and Rosanna to name a few and also had Michael with her. Must be perfect to have so many of her friends gathering, they don't get a chance to see each other that often.


----------



## BagBerry13

Here are the other pictures.
To be fair, they stayed at the Greenwich Hotel. If you stay at Robert De Niro's hotel you should expect paps. But at least they didn't stay at the Bowery.

View attachment 3149474


View attachment 3149475


----------



## girlwhowaited

BagBerry13 said:


> Here are the other pictures.
> To be fair, they stayed at the Greenwich Hotel. If you stay at Robert De Niro's hotel you should expect paps. But at least they didn't stay at the Bowery.
> 
> View attachment 3149474
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149475



They both looked lovely and relaxed! They sure are a cute couple.

Can anyone ID her sunglasses? They are fabulous.


----------



## jcsepjj

I don't think Alicia or Michael have any intentions of hiding the fact that they are a couple. They just don't want to make a big deal or talk about it because it's private and has nothing to do with their work. They knew paps were outside, they were camped outside the hotel all weekend. But it must be very strange.


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> They both looked lovely and relaxed! They sure are a cute couple.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID her sunglasses? They are fabulous.




Maybe Tom and Lorenzo will do a critique of Alicia's "look" and the sunglasses will be identified!

Yes, agree, they are a very cute couple and even more important are happy together (despite what the haters say!) Everyone who sees them together remarks how affectionate, intimate and loved up they are in private. Like jcsepjj says, they just don't flaunt it or care to have paps stalking them. Haters will have you believe Michael "ignored" Alicia at the Jobs premiere - in fact the guy who took the photo of them together there said he greeted her with a great big kiss! 

Now the Jobs press junket is over for the time being they can both get back to their normal lives, at work and home in London [emoji2]


----------



## Allie28

Blueberry12 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149426



That is PERFECT!


----------



## jcsepjj

http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...paigns-fuel-category-fraud-debate-1201611237/

I wish they'd let her work speak for itself. Even though she probably would have a hard time getting a nomination among so many popular actresses, I wish they'd put her in the best actress category and let the chips fall where they may. It's just an award, the performance is already out there, respected and talked about.


----------



## BagBerry13

Her pics from the Elle France shoot.

View attachment 3149849


View attachment 3149850


View attachment 3149851


View attachment 3149852


View attachment 3149853


View attachment 3149854

Source


----------



## SusanBeach

BagBerry13 said:


> Her pics from the Elle France shoot.
> 
> View attachment 3149849
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149850
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149851
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149853
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149854
> 
> Source


Thank you BagBerry for the pics!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lovely photos from the Elle France shoot - Alicia looks exquisite!

She's in Paris today at the LV show in Paris Fashion Week :-

https://instagram.com/p/8h3Ci_I3_r/

https://instagram.com/p/8h44GoCV3g/

and seen chatting with Anna Wintour here - maybe a Vogue cover coming up? [emoji6]

https://instagram.com/p/8h6WGGm_sF/


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> Here are the other pictures.
> To be fair, they stayed at the Greenwich Hotel. If you stay at Robert De Niro's hotel you should expect paps. But at least they didn't stay at the Bowery.
> 
> View attachment 3149474
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149475




I thought they broke up, according to some posts on Marion C's thread


----------



## BagBerry13

dangerouscurves said:


> I thought they broke up, according to some posts on Marion C's thread



Well, those were posts by Fassbender fans. You have to take those with a grain of salt.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Lovely photos from the Elle France shoot - Alicia looks exquisite!
> 
> She's in Paris today at the LV show in Paris Fashion Week :-
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8h3Ci_I3_r/
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8h44GoCV3g/
> 
> and seen chatting with Anna Wintour here - maybe a Vogue cover coming up? [emoji6]
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8h6WGGm_sF/
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150263



Very cute outfit.


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...paigns-fuel-category-fraud-debate-1201611237/
> 
> I wish they'd let her work speak for itself. Even though she probably would have a hard time getting a nomination among so many popular actresses, I wish they'd put her in the best actress category and let the chips fall where they may. It's just an award, the performance is already out there, respected and talked about.


The voters will ultimately choose how they will vote, it has happened before that someone who was campaigning for supporting got a nom on lead, campaigning for supporting is only a suggestion, of course sometimes voters do follow these suggestions and if people are so up in arms about it they should change the rules then.


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> Lovely photos from the Elle France shoot - Alicia looks exquisite!
> 
> She's in Paris today at the LV show in Paris Fashion Week :-
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8h3Ci_I3_r/
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8h44GoCV3g/
> 
> and seen chatting with Anna Wintour here - maybe a Vogue cover coming up? [emoji6]
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8h6WGGm_sF/
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150263


Cute outfit but I'm not loving the shows. I saw her on a few snapchats watching the show.


----------



## BagBerry13

I've just read an article about talent agent Richard Cook, and he's  dropping some truth bombs! He was talking about how US talent agencies  are currently targeting European talent and people still have that dream  to go to Hollywood. He's mentioned Alicia Vikander as one of  the European actresses getting her break in her own country first instead of  going to Hollywood straight away. Sounds a bit different from what "certain people" want to make us believe about her ambitions.



> &#8220;People are obsessed still with going to Hollywood. I think that is  so misplaced as an idea. If you look at Matthias Schoenaerts, Alicia  Vikander and Joel Kinnaman, they got their breaks because they were  really good in films in their country.
> 
> &#8220;When I go to conferences  like Shooting Stars in Berlin with panels on &#8220;how to get to Hollywood,&#8221; I  say: &#8220;Guys, crank it back to where it really matters, which is doing  really good work in your own country.&#8221;


Source


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> The voters will ultimately choose how they will vote, it has happened before that someone who was campaigning for supporting got a nom on lead, campaigning for supporting is only a suggestion, of course sometimes voters do follow these suggestions and if people are so up in arms about it they should change the rules then.




I agree completely, can't blame the actresses for anything when the rules allow it. But still, wish Alicia had gone lead. I can't help but think focus features has a part in this aswell, the movie is not getting the reviews they hope, might not even be nominated and Eddie probably wont win after winning last year so a lot of their hope is on Alicia, at least for her getting nominated and creating some buzz! Felicity went lead for theory of everything last year, eventhough Eddie got most of the attention.


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> Cute outfit but I'm not loving the shows. I saw her on a few snapchats watching the show.




All I can think while watching it is that Alicia will pick some of the dresses to wear at events and I'm thinking DON'T! 

She looks cute today, very proper!


----------



## BagBerry13

I like the handbag. 

View attachment 3150460


View attachment 3150461


View attachment 3150462


View attachment 3150463


View attachment 3150464


View attachment 3150465


View attachment 3150466


----------



## pearlyqueen

New interview with Alicia in NY Times from today:

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...at-louis-vuitton?smid=tw-nytfashion&smtyp=cur

She's planning a pleasure trip to Montmartre this afternoon before heading home to London [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> I've just read an article about talent agent Richard Cook, and he's  dropping some truth bombs! He was talking about how US talent agencies  are currently targeting European talent and people still have that dream  to go to Hollywood. He's mentioned Alicia Vikander as one of  the European actresses getting her break in her own country first instead of  going to Hollywood straight away. Sounds a bit different from what "certain people" want to make us believe about her ambitions.
> 
> 
> Source




Thanks for sharing, it's pretty obvious when people want to become celebrities rather then actresses. I think Alicia's philosophy has always been trying to work with people that she looks up to and the ones that make quality movie, no matter where that takes her. She went back to Sweden and filmed Hotell after having done a few high profile movies because she wanted to work with Lisa Langseth. Hopefully they will work together again, they make such a great combo!


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia will receive the Hollywood Breakout Actress Award for The Danish Girl at the Hollywood Film Awards!

http://www.hollywoodawards.com/2015...d-to-be-honored-at-the-hollywood-film-awards/


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia will receive the Hollywood Breakout Actress Award for The Danish Girl at the Hollywood Film Awards!
> 
> http://www.hollywoodawards.com/2015...d-to-be-honored-at-the-hollywood-film-awards/




Excellent news and well deserved! I just read the article and the section on Alicia starts off: 

"ABOUT ALICIA VIKANDER

One of the most promising actors of her generation, Alicia Vikander has been a talent to watch in cinema over the past five years, gaining international recognition."

She's really got the respect of others in the industry and most importantly as an actress, not a celebrity! [emoji3]


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, those were posts by Fassbender fans. You have to take those with a grain of salt.




Alrighty! Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> I agree completely, can't blame the actresses for anything when the rules allow it. But still, wish Alicia had gone lead. I can't help but think focus features has a part in this aswell, the movie is not getting the reviews they hope, might not even be nominated and Eddie probably wont win after winning last year so a lot of their hope is on Alicia, at least for her getting nominated and creating some buzz! Felicity went lead for theory of everything last year, eventhough Eddie got most of the attention.



Actually, Suffragette is not doing well either, there's been some typical Hollywood drama going against the movie, and it seems that Carey might suffer be user of it,

There's still some 5 months to go, things might change a lot until then. I personally think "The Danish Girl" will do really well world wide.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael was at the LV show yesterday too, new pic of him in Paris last night. Great that he supports Alicia, especially as he's not exactly known for being a fashion aficionado! [emoji2]

https://instagram.com/p/8k5gseLXsf/


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Hey nothing against him but why post a pic of him where she's not in it? We don't need to stir the pot by luring any more Fassinatics over here. I get posting a pic of both of them but here it's just him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Hey nothing against him but why post a pic of him where she's not in it? We don't need to stir the pot by luring any more Fassinatics over here. I get posting a pic of both of them but here it's just him.




Well IMO it's relevant as he was there supporting Alicia regardless of whether she's in the pic or not! I understand where you're coming from but don't agree with censoring or witholding  stuff just because of the reaction of a very small group of people. I'm sure someone will post the pic on his page anyway so there will be no need for them to visit here!


----------



## jcsepjj

Does anyone know if Michael is at all interrested in the fashion world or was he just there for Alicia?


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Does anyone know if Michael is at all interrested in the fashion world or was he just there for Alicia?




Lol, to put it politely, fashion is not one of his interests! Don't recall him ever wearing LV either..[emoji6]


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, to put it politely, fashion is not one of his interests!




Haha, well Alicia isn't that interrested in race cars either, so I suppose it was the least he could do


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Well IMO it's relevant as he was there supporting Alicia regardless of whether she's in the pic or not! I understand where you're coming from but don't agree with censoring or witholding  stuff just because of the reaction of a very small group of people. I'm sure someone will post the pic on his page anyway so there will be no need for them to visit here!



It's not about the reaction of others. It's as you said about relevancy. For example, no one's posting Alexa Chung pictures in the Skarsgard thread when he's not in it even though people know he's with her.
The general forum rule is that topics are relevant to the thread's title. And as long as the Fassdong doesn't have his own Instagram account posting pictures with the caption "Supporting the girlfriend", fanpics are not really relevant if she's not in it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Haha, well Alicia isn't that interrested in race cars either, so I suppose it was the least he could do




Indeed! IKEA next up! 

They're like any other couple attending stuff because it makes their other half happy! [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> It's not about the reaction of others. It's as you said about relevancy. For example, no one's posting Alexa Chung pictures in the Skarsgard thread when he's not in it even though people know he's with her.
> The general forum rule is that topics are relevant to the thread's title. And as long as the Fassdong doesn't have his own Instagram account posting pictures with the caption "Supporting the girlfriend", fanpics are not really relevant if she's not in it.




Well there's an awful lot of non Michael stuff on his page, particularly about Alicia....

I don't think any Alicia posters will object to a photo of her boyfriend on her page particularly when it was taken at an event of hers.


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> It's not about the reaction of others. It's as you said about relevancy. For example, no one's posting Alexa Chung pictures in the Skarsgard thread when he's not in it even though people know he's with her.
> The general forum rule is that topics are relevant to the thread's title. And as long as the Fassdong doesn't have his own Instagram account posting pictures with the caption "Supporting the girlfriend", fanpics are not really relevant if she's not in it.




I think her point was letting us know Michael and Alicia were together yesterday and posted the picture as a source/proof or whatever. But we get where u are coming from!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I think her point was letting us know Michael and Alicia were together yesterday and posted the picture as a source/proof or whatever. But we get where u are coming from!




Yes, and also it shows that he supports her and their commitment to each other is mutual.


----------



## BagBerry13

Why is everyone so determined to prove this relationship except the two people being part of it? This thread should be solely about herself, her career, her fashion endeavours and if they come up pictures with her boyfriend. Technically, no AV fan would need any proof of the authenticity of the relationship because they're interested in her and her films.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Why is everyone so determined to prove this relationship except the two people being part of it? This thread should be solely about herself, her career, her fashion endeavours and if they come up pictures with her boyfriend. Technically, no AV fan would need any proof of the authenticity of the relationship because they're interested in her and her films.




I'm not really clear why Michael's pic being posted on her page has upset you, but if it has I apologise. The point is not about proving their relationship, as far as I can see there is no doubt about that at all. But people who support Alicia have to endure an awful lot of unpleasant things being written about her and accusations of her using Michael as I'm sure you're aware. So it's nice to see examples of him supporting her too. I know him attending the LV show was not a one off - he accompanied her on a Barcelona fashion shoot back in the spring and also her Bergman and TOY premieres. I think they were discussed here too and I can't recall any objection then.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm not really clear why Michael's pic being posted on her page has upset you, but if it has I apologise. The point is not about proving their relationship, as far as I can see there is no doubt about that at all. But people who support Alicia have to endure an awful lot of unpleasant things being written about her and accusations of her using Michael as I'm sure you're aware. So it's nice to see examples of him supporting her too. I know him attending the LV show was not a one off - he accompanied her on a Barcelona fashion shoot back in the spring and also her Bergman and TOY premieres. I think they were discussed here too and I can't recall any objection then.



Who cares what other people say? If everytime I try to prove something when people say something mean I'd never get on with my own stuff.
And also the relationship is only one part of her. I hardly see anyone posting when it's not about him. So how big of a fan are people?
I'm just annoyed that it's constantly about him and her relationship when it could be so much more.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Who cares what other people say? If everytime I try to prove something when people say something mean I'd never get on with my own stuff.
> And also the relationship is only one part of her. I hardly see anyone posting when it's not about him. So how big of a fan are people?
> I'm just annoyed that it's constantly about him and her relationship when it could be so much more.




I totally agree that her relationship with Michael is one aspect of her life. I admire her immensely as an actress and have seen several of her films. I have also posted here about many other items of Alicia news - only yesterday pics at the LV show and a link to an interview. I made other recent posts not about Michael too. I can't speak for others but my posts on Alicia's page aren't constantly about her relationship with Michael.


----------



## BagBerry13

Some more from the LV show.

View attachment 3151735


View attachment 3151736


----------



## jcsepjj

I bit of The Danish Girl tease for us. Alicia told NY Times that she's doing Bourne and after that is doing alot of The Danish Girl promotion. Hope this is true and that Eddie will attend the events too. I know he has that Harry Potter-ish movie to film, not sure when exactly. Tom Hooper is working on his own atm going to film festivals. She also said she has two more movies coming out soon, guessing she ment Burnt and either tulip fever or TLBO. But she probably wont do much promotion for Burnt, hopefully she'll make it to the London premiere! 



Posted on thedanishgirlfilm 's instagram.


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm gonna see the Ingrid Bergman documentary next week at the BFI Film Festival. But since she did the Swedish version I don't think she'll show up.


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> I bit of The Danish Girl tease for us. Alicia told NY Times that she's doing Bourne and after that is doing alot of The Danish Girl promotion. Hope this is true and that Eddie will attend the events too. I know he has that Harry Potter-ish movie to film, not sure when exactly. Tom Hooper is working on his own atm going to film festivals. She also said she has two more movies coming out soon, guessing she ment Burnt and either tulip fever or TLBO. But she probably wont do much promotion for Burnt, hopefully she'll make it to the London premiere!
> 
> View attachment 3152094
> 
> Posted on thedanishgirlfilm 's instagram.



 She must know more than we do, none of her other films have announced a release date yet,right? 
The Danish Girl looks gorgeous, I'm fully expecting noms for costume and cinematography. Maybe make up as well.


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm gonna see the Ingrid Bergman documentary next week at the BFI Film Festival. But since she did the Swedish version I don't think she'll show up.



I haven't seen it yet but I'm very excited to. Are you seeing the english version? Let us know if it's Oscar worthy!


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> She must know more than we do, none of her other films have announced a release date yet,right?
> The Danish Girl looks gorgeous, I'm fully expecting noms for costume and cinematography. Maybe make up as well.



That's what I was thinking, Maybe Tulip Fever will have a January/February release in England. If they aren't planning on promoting the movie too much then it's possible! I doubt they would release TLBO without promotion and in the middle of award season, they probably have bigger hopes for it then that. 

Let's hope The Danish Girl get some nominations even if not for best picture, I'm sure it will.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> That's what I was thinking, Maybe Tulip Fever will have a January/February release in England. If they aren't planning on promoting the movie too much then it's possible! I doubt they would release TLBO without promotion and in the middle of award season, they probably have bigger hopes for it then that.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope The Danish Girl get some nominations even if not for best picture, I'm sure it will.




I'm sure Alicia will get many nominations for her role in the Danish Girl, including an Oscar nomination. 

After that LA screening of TLBO I read that the film is expected to receive a great deal of critical acclaim and there were suggestions it may premiere at Cannes in May. That would be excellent![emoji2]


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm sure Alicia will get many nominations for her role in the Danish Girl, including an Oscar nomination.
> 
> After that LA screening of TLBO I read that the film is expected to receive a great deal of critical acclaim and there were suggestions it may premiere at Cannes in May. That would be excellent![emoji2]




I think Cannes is a possibility, The Danish Girl and Steve Jobs is probably the reason for it not being released this year!


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> That's what I was thinking, Maybe Tulip Fever will have a January/February release in England. If they aren't planning on promoting the movie too much then it's possible! I doubt they would release TLBO without promotion and in the middle of award season, they probably have bigger hopes for it then that.
> 
> Let's hope The Danish Girl get some nominations even if not for best picture, I'm sure it will.



I don't think I know what's Tulip Fever about, has anyone here read the book? I'm mostly excited to see it because I think Alicia and Christoph Waltz, but it has a very interesting cast, Cara Delevingne is bound to bring attention to the movie, Zach Galifianakis doing a costume drama is very unnusual, Dane DeHaan, Judi Dench (I didn't know she was a Weinstein girl!), Kevin McKidd, Tom Hollander among others. And with a script by Tom Stoppard who is in excellent form, recently having writen the Parade's End adaptation and Anna Karenina.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I haven't read Tulip Fever but having just seen these comments on Amazon I think I will! 

A scintillating story of lust, deception and retribution" ( Independent on Sunday) 

"A sumptuous and enthralling novel about art, love, illusion and money...with the denouement of a classic" ( The Times) 

"A story of love, deceit, changelings, and mistaken identity worthy of a Restoration dramatist" (Anna Pavord Daily Mail) 

"A byzantine plot that hurtles towards disaster, while retaining the polished veneer of a Dutch interior" (Harpers & Queen) 

"Sensuous and masterly...a gorgeous novel" ( Mail on Sunday)

And the film has an excellent cast ( I'll reserve judgment on Cara, she's a model right, not an actress!). I thought it was filmed in Holland but it seems it was shot entirely in England, however the east of England looks very similar to Holland geographically. 

And yes, Dame Judi IS a Weinstein Girl! She even has his name tattooed on her bottom!
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/watch-harvey-weinstein-explain-why-764632

Maybe it's not such a bad club to belong to, haha! [emoji6]


----------



## Allie28

I think this is my favorite pic of her LV campaign so far.  Killer legs....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Allie28 said:


> I think this is my favorite pic of her LV campaign so far.  Killer legs....
> 
> View attachment 3152484



She does have great legs. To be expected though as she's a trained dancer.

ETA: Finally watched _Ex-Machina_. She's really good in it. Eerie movie.


----------



## jcsepjj

Haha yes, Dame Judy Dench is the biggest Weinstein girl of them all. I remember when Weinstein was on the graham norton show and they said his name had been in more thank you speeches at the Oscars than God. Lol.

Tulip Fever got a great cast, which is why it's so weird that we get no news whatsoever. Alicia will play Christoph's wife but will fall in love with James DeHaan. That's pretty much all I know. And they will sell tulips ^^, Zack will be fun to see in that!

Alicia and Michael went on a double date with Justin Kurzel (Macbeth director) and a woman in London last night. So maybe Bourne on Monday?


----------



## SusanBeach

instagram.com/p/8ss-o4gQNN/

From instagram: isabellesieb 
Always nice to hear positive comments


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> instagram.com/p/8ss-o4gQNN/
> 
> 
> 
> From instagram: isabellesieb
> 
> Always nice to hear positive comments




Aw, cute! I like how Alicia's looking after Michael, hope she's got him a good deodorant!


----------



## jcsepjj

Lol [emoji85] Let's hope it was a joke!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Drunken AV 
unearthing those pics of drunk alicia vikander hanging out with icona pop now she's in all the movies pic.twitter.com/cS1SlZaBUr
pbs.twimg.com/media/CREuylhXAAAfQNf.jpg
pbs.twimg.com/media/CREuyggWwAALpiI.jpg
pbs.twimg.com/media/CREux3FWoAAR8vi.jpg
pbs.twimg.com/media/CREux7DWgAA8af0.jpg


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Those are....old. lol. She looks like she had a good time


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> The voters will ultimately choose how they will vote, it has happened before that someone who was campaigning for supporting got a nom on lead, campaigning for supporting is only a suggestion, of course sometimes voters do follow these suggestions and if people are so up in arms about it they should change the rules then.


Yes,but it rarely happens. I'm still not sure about her category placement. Everyone is saying that Focus will campaign in supporting,but if they see interest (Academy screenings),they could easily choose to campaign for her in leading,considering that Carey has other priorities. This tweet...  
@GuyLodge: "We've never seen such a heated Best Supporting Actress race! Mara, Vikander, Larson, Ronan, Rampling..."
"How about Best Actress?"
"Eh."


pearlyqueen said:


> And yes, Dame Judi IS a Weinstein Girl! She even has his name tattooed on her bottom!
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/watch-harvey-weinstein-explain-why-764632
> 
> Maybe it's not such a bad club to belong to, haha! [emoji6]


She can join the club when Weinstein will show a bit of interest for Tulip Fever ..  


girlwhowaited said:


> I don't think I know what's Tulip Fever about, has anyone here read the book? I'm mostly excited to see it because I think Alicia and Christoph Waltz, but it has a very interesting cast, Cara Delevingne is bound to bring attention to the movie, Zach Galifianakis doing a costume drama is very unnusual, Dane DeHaan, Judi Dench (I didn't know she was a Weinstein girl!), Kevin McKidd, Tom Hollander among others. And with a script by Tom Stoppard who is in excellent form, recently having writen the Parade's End adaptation and Anna Karenina.


I've really liked Stoppard's work in Parade's End,above all some of his choices in Anna Karenina,but it seems like the script has some problems.



jcsepjj said:


> All I can think while watching it is that Alicia will pick some of the dresses to wear at events and I'm thinking DON'T!
> 
> She looks cute today, very proper!


Yes,I don't like what Ghesquière is doing with LV... I'm not  fond of the last Lagerfield either,but her style was better during the promotion of ARA and AK. I think she's wearing Chanel here:


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Drunken AV
> unearthing those pics of drunk alicia vikander hanging out with icona pop now she's in all the movies pic.twitter.com/cS1SlZaBUr
> pbs.twimg.com/media/CREuylhXAAAfQNf.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/CREuyggWwAALpiI.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/CREux3FWoAAR8vi.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/CREux7DWgAA8af0.jpg




Thanks for posting! The pics are old but great to see Alicia having a fun time. She and Michael have something else in common - they love to party and let their hair down once in a while [emoji3]


----------



## BagBerry13

FassbenderLover said:


> Drunken AV
> unearthing those pics of drunk alicia vikander hanging out with icona pop now she's in all the movies pic.twitter.com/cS1SlZaBUr
> pbs.twimg.com/media/CREuylhXAAAfQNf.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/CREuyggWwAALpiI.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/CREux3FWoAAR8vi.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/CREux7DWgAA8af0.jpg





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Those are....old. lol. She looks like she had a good time



Were those not even part of a photo shoot? I'm not sure but I think so.


----------



## jcsepjj

Those pictures were taken by Alicia's friend Fredrik Etoall, a photographer. He takes a bunch of pictures of his friends at parties and festivals and post them on his blog. He's been photographing Icona Pop alot. I think those pictures are from back when they all lived in London  and yes, Alicia likes partying. She likes drinking, dancing and karaoke. I think Michael has met his match! Alicia, Michael and some of her friends had a karaoke night in New York in April


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia does have a very daring style, which is what most people like about her. But I do hope she also dare to say no if LV try to make her wear something to crazy at big events. Alicia is very strong minded though, she's not a pushover


----------



## dangerouscurves

FassbenderLover said:


> Drunken AV
> unearthing those pics of drunk alicia vikander hanging out with icona pop now she's in all the movies pic.twitter.com/cS1SlZaBUr
> pbs.twimg.com/media/CREuylhXAAAfQNf.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/CREuyggWwAALpiI.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/CREux3FWoAAR8vi.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/CREux7DWgAA8af0.jpg




At least she doesn't look La Lohan-drunk there. Lol!


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia does have a very daring style, which is what most people like about her. But I do hope she also dare to say no if LV try to make her wear something to crazy at big events. Alicia is very strong minded though, she's not a pushover


I think she has been good with that, there's only one outfit (the baby blue one) who I thought was a miss so far. The rest have been interesting, some have been really good and in others she choose to make some alterations who improved the outfit. Some fashion critics have said she's one of the best LV embassadors so far and I agree.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New LV video "Spirit of Travel" , Alicia with Michelle Williams - Beautiful!! And Alicia's voice is sublime [emoji2]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLq7HFkuFp4&sns=em


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> New LV video "Spirit of Travel" , Alicia with Michelle Williams - Beautiful!! And Alicia's voice is sublime [emoji2]




You can tell that they didn't shoot that at the same time. They got cut in.


----------



## girlwhowaited

BagBerry13 said:


> You can tell that they didn't shoot that at the same time. They got cut in.


Thanks for pointing that out, I did think there was something odd. They obviously shoot this in Barcelona earlier this year but what I think it's funny is that Alicia is wearing three of the outfits (or pieces inspired by it) that she choose to wear in red carpets this year.


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, I did think there was something odd. They obviously shoot this in Barcelona earlier this year but what I think it's funny is that Alicia is wearing three of the outfits (or pieces inspired by it) that she choose to wear in red carpets this year.




Found this article that accompanies the video; it was shot in Palm Springs - I remember seeing photos of Alicia there on LV business, I think it was early May, shortly before Cannes? I remember she was in Barcelona with Michael in April for a shoot, but can't remember what that was for?

http://www.dazeddigital.com/fashion...r-gets-freaky-in-the-desert-for-louis-vuitton


----------



## BagBerry13

girlwhowaited said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, I did think there was something odd. They obviously shoot this in Barcelona earlier this year but what I think it's funny is that Alicia is wearing three of the outfits (or pieces inspired by it) that she choose to wear in red carpets this year.



No, I think they shot that in Palm Springs but at different times. At least I think so because both were at the show but Michelle's hair looks newly dyed at the show and not so much in the video.

View attachment 3156985


----------



## jcsepjj

Great video, they both look gorgeous and Alicia's voice is like honey! 

Nicolas is co-hosting the Met Gala 2016 with Wntour and Lagerfeld and more. The theme is Manus x Machina: Fashion in an age of Technology. There is talk about the theme being inspired by Ex Machina and people are already talking about Alicia being Nicolas date to the event.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-chair-year-s-technology-themed-Met-Gala.html


----------



## Morgane

http://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/a31118/the-elegance-of-alicia-vikander/


> Director Joe Wright, the director of Pride & Prejudice and Anna Karenina on Vikander:
> 
> "The thing about Alicia and that dance training is that those ballerinas, they get up on those pointes until their feet bleed, literally, and yet they keep this serene composure, as if they are floating through space. There's part of that to Alicia. She's incredibly determined and hardworking, and yet, from up above, it all looks simple and elegant and easy."
> 
> 
> &#8203;&#8203;On her nerves filming in Testament of Youth:
> 
> "I was nervous taking on the role of Vera Brittain. I needed to do justice to it not only for those who knew of her, but also for the family who remember her."
> 
> &#8203;On working with Eddie Redmayne in &#8203;The Danish Girl&#8203;:
> 
> "You can never tell enough love stories on film. To work with Redmayne, who is just the most generous person and actor, was amazing."


----------



## girlwhowaited

Morgane said:


> http://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/a31118/the-elegance-of-alicia-vikander/



She looks beautiful even tho Elle magazine always makes everyone look like they are the same person.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't like that Elle cover at all.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Me neither.


----------



## jcsepjj

I don't like the cover much either, too much make up, liked the pics from the shoot though. 

The second trailer for The Danish Girl!
http://youtu.be/EsrXatXWuXM


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia at the Louis Vuitton after party in Paris last week. It was a private party so no pics from inside but Vogue released this pic of Alicia's outfit. 



http://a-vikander.ru/gallery/displayimage.php?album=254&pid=3492#top_display_media


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia does have a very daring style, which is what most people like about her. But I do hope she also dare to say no if LV try to make her wear something to crazy at big events. Alicia is very strong minded though, she's not a pushover


It's a good sign that she wore other designers at  Cannes,some of her premieres,but she has contractual obligations.  While Adele Exarchopoulos,Alicia fit the personality of the line,I really don't like the last collections,even if I agree with @girlwhowaited that she has pulled some odd outfits off.And yes,I find some of her past choices interesting. I don't know if I like them,but these Chanel looks are at least interesting (Chanel pre-Bafta dinner,Bafta awards,Golden Globes)


----------



## Morgane

I don't like the cover either,her eyes seem strange. The best photoshoots/portraits I've seen are the most natural,with the most natural poses,like these onesInterviewRussia2012,W mag 2011,Glamour 2012)


----------



## BagBerry13

Just came back from the screening of the Ingrid Bergman documentary. They showed us the Swedish version hence Alicia's narration. They did a Q&A afterwards with the director and editor. The director said they did in two sessions. One while she shot The Danish Girl in Copenhagen and one before that when she shot a film in London. I also asked about the two versions and why the two actresses were chosen for each language.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Just came back from the screening of the Ingrid Bergman documentary. They showed us the Swedish version hence Alicia's narration. They did a Q&A afterwards with the director and editor. The director said they did in two sessions. One while she shot The Danish Girl in Copenhagen and one before that when she shot a film in London. I also asked about the two versions and why the two actresses were chosen for each language.




I saw it yesterday and Stig and the producer also attended with a Q & A; very thought provoking film. I'm not sure what version I saw - Alicia was voicing all Ingrid's letters and diary entries....


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> I saw it yesterday and Stig and the producer also attended with a Q & A; very thought provoking film. I'm not sure what version I saw - Alicia was voicing all Ingrid's letters and diary entries....



Then you've seen the Swedish version. Everything was subtitled, right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Then you've seen the Swedish version. Everything was subtitled, right?




Yes, it was all subtitled into English, annoyingly with American spelling!


----------



## Tivo

This girl makes me miss Keira Knightly. Keira is just so much better in every way.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Tivo said:


> This girl makes me miss Keira Knightly. Keira is just so much better in every way.




Well, that's your opinion, but I can't agree. IMO Keira is not that great an actress, I think Alicia is far more talented.


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia is in LA for a SAG screening and Q&A for The Danish Girl. People seem to like it and her performance judging by the Twitter reviews


----------



## BagBerry13

At the ELLE Women in Hollywood event.

View attachment 3162742
View attachment 3162743


View attachment 3162744
View attachment 3162745


View attachment 3162746


View attachment 3162747


View attachment 3162748


View attachment 3162749

Source


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia looks fantastic, and clearly enjoying the occasion [emoji3] 

I found more photos on Getty Images and particularly like the ones below. And Kate Winslet managed to attend too, must have been a big dash for her to get there in time after Sunday's premiere, but she still looks fresh and elegant!


----------



## girlwhowaited

That dress looks a lot better on her than it did on the runway. Althoughit was a bit too casual for the occasion. Is there any videos available of her speech?


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> *That dress looks a lot better on her than it did on the runway.* Althoughit was a bit too casual for the occasion. Is there any videos available of her speech?


Yes,I agree. It seems a bit too casual because there's that zipper detail.

Very passionate review:
http://www.awardsdaily.com/2015/10/06/alicia-vikander-shines-in-tom-hoopers-the-danish-girl/


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> That dress looks a lot better on her than it did on the runway. Althoughit was a bit too casual for the occasion. Is there any videos available of her speech?




It's not brilliant quality but there is a video of her speech here:

https://www.facebook.com/justjared/videos/10153427440984093/


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> It's not brilliant quality but there is a video of her speech here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/justjared/videos/10153427440984093/



Thank you!

i Just found this video from the Q&A on sunday.

https://youtu.be/uJLxdvTqgCk


----------



## BagBerry13

From a photo shoot from last year.

View attachment 3168107


View attachment 3168108


View attachment 3168109


View attachment 3168110


View attachment 3168111


View attachment 3168112


View attachment 3168113


View attachment 3168114

Source


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## SusanBeach

BagBerry13 said:


> From a photo shoot from last year.
> 
> View attachment 3168107
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168108
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168109
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168110
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168111
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168112
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168113
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168114
> 
> Source



Thank you BagBerry, haven't seen these before, I think these pics were much better &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## pearlyqueen

Does anyone know if Alicia is definitely confirmed for the Burnt premiere in London tomorrow?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just saw this on Instagram; Bryan Singer, director of XMen, posted a photo of Michael at Comic Con but also gave a shout out to Alicia and Ex Machina. Guess they must have got on well when Alicia was in Montreal with Michael in the summer [emoji3]

https://instagram.com/p/9Yt2UeRD18/


----------



## logansrun

I have been reading comments on this site for a while, I am a bit of a film buff, and I have to make a comment about Ms Alicia Vikander. Please note this is purely subjective. 

It's blatantly obvious that she's a very pretty young woman and a competent actress, but I really don't understand the hype surrounding her acting. 

She's not classically trained, which is no bad thing, neither is Jennifer Lawrence, but I totally understand Lawrence's appeal. She makes you empathise for her, there's an everywoman quality about her, you root for her on screen, and off screen to many she comes across as endearing. 

Alas, the same can't be said of Ms Vikinder. Don't get me wrong she's a capable enough actress and maybe in a decade's time she'll be a fine one, but in my opinion she hasn't merited "the one to watch" media attention given to her from the film roles I have so far seen her in, such as - A Royal Affair, Anna Karenina, The Man From U.N.C.L.E and ex Machina.  From the few interviews I've seen or heard, her persona is more of a pretty but slightly smug, a bit too entitled and just a tad too pleased with herself college sophomore.

I definitely think she appeals to men, particularly those of a certain age, who have a taste for that still dewy from pubescence look, but I don't think her appeal crosses over well to the majority of women. It's hard to muster up feelings of support and empathy for someone who gives off the aura that she merits everything she has so easily acquired without putting in decades of hard graft to earn it. I have rarely seen an actress give off that energy in such a matter of fact manner. I am sure she doesn't mean to do it, but to me that's how she comes across.

I have to say I would much rather have seen the over half a dozen roles gifted to Miss Vikander shared out amongst the likes of Léa Seydoux, Kirsten Dunst, Mia Wasikowska,  Saoirse Ronan, Lupita Nyong'o, Rooney Mara, Sheridan Smith, or Margot Robbie, who've all at some point blown me away with truly impressive film or television performances.  Maybe all the roles given to Miss Vikander were turned down by the above named actresses due to scheduling or other commitments, who knows.

The only other actress I know of who's been given so many plum roles is Jessica Chastain, but unlike Vikander she's turned in strong crafted performances in virtually all of them.

I wish the (generally middle aged male) Hollywood executives and producers would go beyond their   physical peccadilloes and choose really strong actresses for really strong nuanced roles, and if they can't quite get past the looks of their latest crop of PYTs, at least make sure their flavour of the month actresses don't give off the impression that the major roles gifted to them are a little beyond their hopefully burgeoning capabilities.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> I have been reading comments on this site for a while, I am a bit of a film buff, and I have to make a comment about Ms Alicia Vikander. Please note this is purely subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> It's blatantly obvious that she's a very pretty young woman and a competent actress, but I really don't understand the hype surrounding her acting.
> 
> 
> 
> She's not classically trained, which is no bad thing, neither is Jennifer Lawrence, but I totally understand Lawrence's appeal. She makes you empathise for her, there's an everywoman quality about her, you root for her on screen, and off screen to many she comes across as endearing.
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, the same can't be said of Ms Vikinder. Don't get me wrong she's a capable enough actress and maybe in a decade's time she'll be a fine one, but in my opinion she hasn't merited "the one to watch" media attention given to her from the film roles I have so far seen her in, such as - A Royal Affair, Anna Karenina, The Man From U.N.C.L.E and ex Machina.  From the few interviews I've seen or heard, her persona is more of a pretty but slightly smug, a bit too entitled and just a tad too pleased with herself college sophomore.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely think she appeals to men, particularly those of a certain age, who have a taste for that still dewy from pubescence look, but I don't think her appeal crosses over well to the majority of women. It's hard to muster up feelings of support and empathy for someone who gives off the aura that she merits everything she has so easily acquired without putting in decades of hard graft to earn it. I have rarely seen an actress give off that energy in such a matter of fact manner. I am sure she doesn't mean to do it, but to me that's how she comes across.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I would much rather have seen the over half a dozen roles gifted to Miss Vikander shared out amongst the likes of Léa Seydoux, Kirsten Dunst, Mia Wasikowska,  Saoirse Ronan, Lupita Nyong'o, Rooney Mara, Sheridan Smith, or Margot Robbie, who've all at some point blown me away with truly impressive film or television performances.  Maybe all the roles given to Miss Vikander were turned down by the above named actresses due to scheduling or other commitments, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> The only other actress I know of who's been given so many plum roles is Jessica Chastain, but unlike Vikander she's turned in strong crafted performances in virtually all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the (generally middle aged male) Hollywood executives and producers would go beyond their   physical peccadilloes and choose really strong actresses for really strong nuanced roles, and if they can't quite get past the looks of their latest crop of PYTs, at least make sure their flavour of the month actresses don't give off the impression that the major roles gifted to them are a little beyond their hopefully burgeoning capabilities.




As you say, the comments you've made are subjective and clearly you're not a fan. Personally I don't get the hype about Jennifer Lawrence, I find her competent but not extraordinary, and suspect she is as popular as she is due to being someone many American women feel they can relate to. 

Of course you're entitled to your opinion and no actors are universally liked but I take issue with you hinting she is getting roles because of "Hollywood producers and executives ......physical peccadilloes". She has worked hard to get where she is and has been slowly building up her CV over ten years. She was nominated for a BAFTA rising star award in 2011 and won the Swedish Film Industry's best actress award in the same year. Some of the roles she got were offered to other actresses first, Saoirse Ronan for Anna Karenina and I believe Jennifer Lawrence another. But she took her chances and outclassed Keira Knightley in Anna Karenina. She learnt Danish for a Royal Affair and has learnt to speak English fluently for all her other roles in the past 4 years. Alicia was offered her roles in the Danish Girl and The Light Between Oceans which were both scheduled to shoot around the same time. But Tom Hooper deferred shooting to accommodate both as he only wanted Alicia in his film and was prepared to wait to secure her. 

Personally I find her acting very impressive, even more so as she wasn't classically trained, and I believe she is very talented. Being beautiful is an asset for any actress and Alicia is lucky she has talent and beauty. Ultimately it is directors who choose their cast and clearly they can see Alicia's potential and talent which is why she is consistently offered good roles.


----------



## BagBerry13

I have to say I find Jennifer Lawrence annoying with her girl-next-door attitude. She's overplaying it.

And well, Alicia is trained in ballet so I assume you have to be able to express certain emotions physically. That's why she's better when acting without dialogue, I guess.


----------



## mollie12

Jennifer Lawrence is an entertaining celebrity but I can't say that I think she's much of an actress.  Well, I do think she has good comic timing, but I honestly think she's ghastly in The Hunger Games and X-Men.  And none of her characters ever feel really lived in or emotionally authentic.  Which is maybe why I prefer Alicia.  I cried three times while watching Testament of Youth because I believed her despair and her inner strength.  I can't say that JLaw has ever moved me that way.  But I also really love Mia Wasikowska, who's very lowkey and internal.  It's just a preference.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Of course you're entitled to your opinion and no actors are universally liked but I take issue with you hinting she is getting roles because of "Hollywood producers and executives ......physical peccadilloes". *She has worked hard to get where she is and has been slowly building up her CV over ten years. *She was nominated for a BAFTA rising star award in 2011 and won the Swedish Film Industry's best actress award in the same year. Some of the roles she got were offered to other actresses first, Saoirse Ronan for Anna Karenina and I believe Jennifer Lawrence another. But she took her chances and outclassed Keira Knightley in Anna Karenina. She learnt Danish for a Royal Affair and has learnt to speak English fluently for all her other roles in the past 4 years. Alicia was offered her roles in the Danish Girl and The Light Between Oceans which were both scheduled to shoot around the same time. But Tom Hooper deferred shooting to accommodate both as he only wanted Alicia in his film and was prepared to wait to secure her.


She also won the Shooting Star Award at the Berlin Festival in 2010 for Pure (one of my favorite performances). The fact that many of her movies have been released this year (I'm obviously talking about small supporting roles too) gives the impression that  she was offered all those roles in the last two years. She signed up for Seventh Son five years ago,if I'm not wrong,and that movie was released this year.



BagBerry13 said:


> I have to say I find Jennifer Lawrence annoying with her girl-next-door attitude. She's overplaying it.
> *
> And well, Alicia is trained in ballet so I assume you have to be able to express certain emotions physically. *That's why she's better when acting without dialogue, I guess.


This is the reason why most of the actresses that @logansrun has listed are wrong for a movie like  Ex Machina.



mollie12 said:


> Jennifer Lawrence is an entertaining celebrity but I can't say that I think she's much of an actress.  Well, I do think she has good comic timing, but I honestly think she's ghastly in The Hunger Games and X-Men.  And none of her characters ever feel really lived in or emotionally authentic.  Which is maybe why I prefer Alicia.  I cried three times while watching Testament of Youth because I believed her despair and her inner strength.  I can't say that JLaw has ever moved me that way.  But I also really love Mia Wasikowska, who's very lowkey and internal.  It's just a preference.


Acting is subjective,but I completely agree  and I love Mia Wasikowska too. Her performances in Tracks,Jane Eyre,Stoker and In Treatment are really great. Mia  has a ballet background too. 
Alicia is a very expressive actress or,quoting David Poland,an "emotional actress".Testament of Youth wouldn't have been remarkable without her work. But she can also be very subtle and precise in a movie like Ex Machina wher her ballet training is pretty evident.


----------



## logansrun

Each to their own, but I'll be surprised if she catches on with a mass audience. She's no Jennifer Lawrence who (like her or not) objectively is one of the most popular actresses at the moment, and a lot of that has to do with her off screen persona - again the everywoman factor. She's no Saoirse Ronan either who's talent shines out on screen and is a total charmer off screen in interviews.

As I stated before Vikander is a competent enough actress, but she lacks the qualities to make a big commercial movie star or a longstanding indy darling. Off screen she comes across as too vapid and aloof and strangely enough her girlish prettiness doesn't detract but highlight those negative traits -  which does not bode well for studio executives, producers and directors if they want to get those box office numbers up.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> Each to their own, but I'll be surprised if she catches on with a mass audience. She's no Jennifer Lawrence who (like her or not) objectively is one of the most popular actresses at the moment, and a lot of that has to do with her off screen persona - again the everywoman factor. She's no Saoirse Ronan either who's talent shines out on screen and is a total charmer off screen in interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated before Vikander is a competent enough actress, but she lacks the qualities to make a big commercial movie star or a longstanding indy darling. Off screen she comes across as too vapid and aloof and strangely enough her girlish prettiness doesn't detract but highlight those negative traits -  which does not bode well for studio executives, producers and directors if they want to get those box office numbers up.




Yeah, each to their own. The vibe you describe though is YOUR reaction to her and isn't shared by most people; I don't get the aloof or vapid vibe and have seen her being interviewed where she is very charming and endearing. 

I doubt Alicia has any desire to be a "celebrity movie star" like JLaw, she's a very private person who is motivated by the craft, not fame. Regardless of whether the American studios want her, trust me she will continue to get high quality roles in Europe, she is VERY highly regarded here by directors and fellow actors.


----------



## Blueberry12

I agree , I find JLaw very annoying too.
It's matter of taste.


----------



## Singra

But also a big part of Lawrence's problem is that she's overexposed. She's still young and needs space away from the camera to develop. She also need to know when to say no to certain projects. 

All the actresses listed above would probably end up grating people for one reason or another if they had the same level of media exposure. What people like in an actor/actress is often the same thing they end up hating as the actor/actress become more familiar. 

The trick is to be public enough so that people are aware of you but not so much that you overstay your welcome. 

People like Lupita, Vikander, Ronan etc are playing a much smarter long game than Lawrence. I say this but of course Lawrence in that very small category which a few people get put into every now and then. She'll have more opportunities and have more leeway to make mistakes ... which she seems smart enough to learn from.


----------



## BagBerry13

At the after party for Burnt in London.
How did Sienna Miller turn from Jude Law girlfriend to respected actress? 

View attachment 3172027


View attachment 3172028


View attachment 3172029


View attachment 3172030


View attachment 3172033


View attachment 3172034


View attachment 3172035


View attachment 3172036


View attachment 3172037


View attachment 3172038

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3172041


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alicia looks great. But what's catching my eye is the second last photo in the set. It may just be that millisecond of frame but it looks like BCoop is making eyes at that dude. You do you Bradley


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alicia looks great. But what's catching my eye is the second last photo in the set. It may just be that millisecond of frame but it looks like BCoop is making eyes at that dude. You do you Bradley



I think he was just talking to Daniel Brühl. Or they got caught off guard by the cameras.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I think he was just talking to Daniel Brühl. Or they got caught off guard by the cameras.



Oh I know. I'm kidding. But it was funny


----------



## CherryKitty

She's very pretty, but acting-wise, I find her quite dull. J-Law is okay. I was never into the hype. Her personality is both endearing and annoying to me, but at least she has one. Alicia just seems so... meh, and that's my opinion of her acting as well. But regardless, her success here is great and all the power to her!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lots of great pics of Alicia at the Hollywood Awards ceremony last night, love this one - 









Here's a link to a short interview video with Alicia last night:

https://twitter.com/hollywoodawards/status/661005939173015552

Love how she gives a shout out to Macbeth - we all know she's already seen it!


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3175789
View attachment 3175790


View attachment 3175791


View attachment 3175792
View attachment 3175793


View attachment 3175794
View attachment 3175795


View attachment 3175796
View attachment 3175797

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3175801


View attachment 3175802


View attachment 3175803


View attachment 3175804
View attachment 3175805


View attachment 3175806


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3175810
View attachment 3175811


View attachment 3175812
View attachment 3175813


View attachment 3175814


----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you for all nice pics!!


----------



## Idun

It seems Charlotte Tilbury did Alicia's makeup. Not very well IMO. At least I think she often looks better 

https://twitter.com/ctilburymakeup/status/661237943076524033


----------



## Morgane

Idun said:


> It seems Charlotte Tilbury did Alicia's makeup. Not very well IMO. At least I think she often looks better
> 
> https://twitter.com/ctilburymakeup/status/661237943076524033


Yes,maybe it's the eye makeup.. She looks better with a more natural eye makeup,like in this pic:







http://www.msn.com/en-za/video/other/in-depth-alicia-vikander/vi-BBmpscX?ocid=st

Has anyone seen the short film The Rain? It's a dance film shot by Pontus Lidberg  in Stockholm.Trailers:
https://youtube.com/watch?v=-XcR5HFZ5ig
https://vimeo.com/10508318


----------



## SusanBeach

Morgane said:


> Yes,maybe it's the eye makeup.. She looks better with a more natural eye makeup,like in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-za/video/other/in-depth-alicia-vikander/vi-BBmpscX?ocid=st
> 
> Has anyone seen the short film The Rain? It's a dance film shot by Pontus Lidberg  in Stockholm.Trailers:
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=-XcR5HFZ5ig
> https://vimeo.com/10508318



 thank you so much, LOVED this have never seen it before, strange because I love dance and it's a swedish man behind the film


----------



## jcsepjj

The BIFA nominations have been announced and Alicia is up for Best actress (The Danish Girl) and Ex Machina got five nominations. Best British independent film, best screenplay, best director and two nominations in outstanding achievement in craft. Well deserved! 


https://www.bifa.film/awards/news/nominations-announced


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia has been nominated for the Best Actress award for the Danish Girl by the BIFA [emoji2] Ex Machina also has nominations for Best Film and Best Director. 

Award ceremony in London on 6th December.


"Marion Cotillard, Alicia Vikander, Helena Bonham Carter, Tom Hardy, Tom Hiddleston, Michael Fassbender and Colin Farrell are among the nominees in the acting categories.

Just weeks after launching across U.K. cinemas and getting its British premiere at the BFI London Film Festival, Yorgos Lanthimos' comedy-romance The Lobster has picked up the biggest haul of nominations for this year's British Independent Film Awards.

The nominations were announced Tuesday. The film  which first bowed in Cannes  earned seven nominations, including in the categories best British independent film, best director, best screenplay and producer of the year, with Colin Farrell up for best actor and Olivia Colman and Ben Whishaw for their supporting roles.

Elsewhere, Berlinale winner 45 Years earned six nominations, the same amount as Macbeth. Asif Kapadia's Amy Winehouse documentary Amy  already the most successful British doc of all time  picked up five nominations alongside Alex Garland's sci-fi movie Ex Machina and Brooklyn.
year saw father and son acting duo Timothy Spall and Rafe Spall pick up nominations in the best actor and best supporting actor categories. The 2015 nominations list includes Brendan Gleeson and son Domnhall Gleeson who are both up for the best supporting actor honor.

The British Independent Film Awards ceremony will take place on Dec. 6.

Here are the nominations in key categories:

Best British independent film
45 Years
Amy
Ex Machina
The Lobster
Macbeth

Best director
Andrew Haigh (45 Years)
Asif Kapadia (Amy)
Alex Garland (Ex Machina)
Yorgos Lanthimos (The Lobster)
Justin Kurzel (Macbeth)

Best actress
Marion Cotillard (Macbeth)
Carey Mulligan (Suffragette)
Charlotte Rampling (45 Years)
Saoirse Ronan (Brooklyn)
Alicia Vikander (The Danish Girl)

Best actor
Tom Courtenay (45 Years)
Colin Farrell (The Lobster)
Michael Fassbender (Macbeth)
Tom Hardy (Legend)
Tom Hiddleston (High-Rise)

Best supporting actress
Helena Bonham Carter (Suffragette)
Olivia Colman (The Lobster)
Anne-Marie Duff (Suffragette)
Sienna Miller (High-Rise)
Julie Walters (Brooklyn)

Best supporting actor 
Luke Evans (High-Rise)
Brendan Gleeson (Suffragette)
Domnhall Gleeson (Brooklyn)
Sean Harris (Macbeth)
Ben Whishaw (The Lobster)

Best international independent film
Carol
Force Majeure
Girlhood
Room
Son of Saul


Source:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...-awards-nominations-836279?utm_source=twitter


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> The BIFA nominations have been announced and Alicia is up for Best actress (The Danish Girl) and Ex Machina got five nominations. Best British independent film, best screenplay, best director and two nominations in outstanding achievement in craft. Well deserved!
> 
> 
> https://www.bifa.film/awards/news/nominations-announced




Ha, we were posting at the same time! First of many nominations for Alicia I think - Golden Globes next?


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Ha, we were posting at the same time! First of many nominations for Alicia I think - Golden Globes next?




Great minds.... 

Though crowd but so happy for her! And so glad that Ex Machina gets some recognition, Garland truly deserves it but you never know how people will react to sci-fi. A shame Eddie and Hooper isn't nominated though, but good news about Domhnall and Michael!


----------



## jcsepjj

Seems like it's speculations but very interesting news. I'm currently reading the book and it's very different from the first three. 



http://thefilmstage.com/news/the-gi...t-rooney-mara-daniel-craig-and-david-fincher/


The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo Follow-Up Moves Forward Without Rooney Mara, Daniel Craig, and David Fincher


Its been four years since David Fincher, Rooney Mara, and Daniel Craigs The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo remake arrived, prompting at least one question on each of their respective, subsequent press tours: if they would ever follow it up. The last update we got earlier this year  when a fourth book in the franchise, The Girl in the Spiders Web, was announced  confirmed Fincher would not take part in a potential sequel, but they didnt rule out Rooney Mara and Daniel Craig.

We now have another update, thanks to THR, which confirm plans for another film in the franchise, but not based on the next book, The Girl Who Played with Fire. Rather, theyve hired Steven Knight (Locke, Eastern Promises) to adapt David Lagercrantzs recently released Spiders Web. Playing as a reboot of sorts, neither Mara nor Craig will return, as producers Scott Rudin and Amy Pascal are searching for a new cast (The Wrap offers that Alicia Vikander is eyed to replace Mara) and director. Its noted that we may still get The Girl Who Played with Fire down the road, but considering how slow the development process has been, well be lucky if we see Spiders Web anytime soon.

As we await more information, check out the synopsis for the new book below and see the differences between the Dragon Tattoo versions here.

In this adrenaline-charged thriller, genius-hacker Lisbeth Salander and journalist Mikael Blomkvist face a dangerous new threat and must again join forces.

Late one night, Blomkvist receives a phone call from a trusted source claiming to have information vital to the United States. The source has been in contact with a young female super hackera hacker resembling someone Blomkvist knows all too well. The implications are staggering.

Blomkvist, in desperate need of a scoop for Millennium, turns to Lisbeth for help. She, as usual, has her own agenda. In The Girl in the Spiders Web, the duo who thrilled 80 million readers in The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, The Girl Who Played with Fire, and The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest meet again in an extraordinary and uniquely of-the-moment thriller.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Seems like it's speculations but very interesting news. I'm currently reading the book and it's very different from the first three.
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefilmstage.com/news/the-gi...t-rooney-mara-daniel-craig-and-david-fincher/
> 
> 
> The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo Follow-Up Moves Forward Without Rooney Mara, Daniel Craig, and David Fincher
> 
> 
> Its been four years since David Fincher, Rooney Mara, and Daniel Craigs The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo remake arrived, prompting at least one question on each of their respective, subsequent press tours: if they would ever follow it up. The last update we got earlier this year  when a fourth book in the franchise, The Girl in the Spiders Web, was announced  confirmed Fincher would not take part in a potential sequel, but they didnt rule out Rooney Mara and Daniel Craig.
> 
> We now have another update, thanks to THR, which confirm plans for another film in the franchise, but not based on the next book, The Girl Who Played with Fire. Rather, theyve hired Steven Knight (Locke, Eastern Promises) to adapt David Lagercrantzs recently released Spiders Web. Playing as a reboot of sorts, neither Mara nor Craig will return, as producers Scott Rudin and Amy Pascal are searching for a new cast (The Wrap offers that Alicia Vikander is eyed to replace Mara) and director. Its noted that we may still get The Girl Who Played with Fire down the road, but considering how slow the development process has been, well be lucky if we see Spiders Web anytime soon.
> 
> As we await more information, check out the synopsis for the new book below and see the differences between the Dragon Tattoo versions here.
> 
> In this adrenaline-charged thriller, genius-hacker Lisbeth Salander and journalist Mikael Blomkvist face a dangerous new threat and must again join forces.
> 
> Late one night, Blomkvist receives a phone call from a trusted source claiming to have information vital to the United States. The source has been in contact with a young female super hackera hacker resembling someone Blomkvist knows all too well. The implications are staggering.
> 
> Blomkvist, in desperate need of a scoop for Millennium, turns to Lisbeth for help. She, as usual, has her own agenda. In The Girl in the Spiders Web, the duo who thrilled 80 million readers in The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, The Girl Who Played with Fire, and The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest meet again in an extraordinary and uniquely of-the-moment thriller.




Hmmm, there's a lot of reports on this from film magazines saying Alicia is top of the wish list! Interesting...

I also came across this interview with Alicia:

http://www.sundayworld.com/style/showbiz/alicia-vikander-i-like-a-clear-challenge


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Hmmm, there's a lot of reports on this from film magazines saying Alicia is top of the wish list! Interesting...
> 
> I also came across this interview with Alicia:
> 
> http://www.sundayworld.com/style/showbiz/alicia-vikander-i-like-a-clear-challenge




Yes, I saw that too. If she's on their wish list she could probably be offered the role. Up to Alicia if she thinks it's a good idea or not. As far as strong female characters goes Lisbeth is at the top, but given what a flop the Fincher version was I'm not sure it's the best idea. I rather liked the swedish movies, Noomi Rapace and Michael Nyqvist were perfect for those roles and The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is the reason for why they are now working internationally. 

But Alicia also has other options, so we'll have to wait and see what kind of movie she goes for! 

Here's a link to the Hollywood reporter interview which pearlyqueen linked extracts from!  http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/next-gen-2015-machina-star-836547?utm_source=twitter


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another new photo of Alicia from TLBO





Source http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...0151104?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Another new photo of Alicia from TLBO
> 
> View attachment 3178354
> 
> 
> 
> Source http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...0151104?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter




I saw that this photo has been going around, it's not from TLBO, it's a still from Alicia's movie Hotell (2013)


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I saw that this photo has been going around, it's not from TLBO, it's a still from Alicia's movie Hotell (2013)




Oh! That's misleading! Thanks for putting it straight though [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh! That's misleading! Thanks for putting it straight though [emoji3]




No worries, it's spreading on Tumblr aswell, everyone want TLBO news so bad! Lol


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia nominated for European Actress of the year at the European Film Award 2015. This time for Ex Machina. Alex Garland nominated for best screenplay!  

The show is in Berlin on December 12.

http://www.europeanfilmawards.eu/en_EN/nomination-current


----------



## moonmae

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, each to their own. The vibe you describe though is YOUR reaction to her and isn't shared by most people; I don't get the aloof or vapid vibe and have seen her being interviewed where she is very charming and endearing.
> 
> I doubt Alicia has any desire to be a "celebrity movie star" like JLaw, she's a very private person who is motivated by the craft, not fame. Regardless of whether the American studios want her, trust me she will continue to get high quality roles in Europe, she is VERY highly regarded here by directors and fellow actors.




Actually, Alicia comes across as someone who is motivated more by fame than craft, judging by her career choices between oscar-baity films and big budget thrillers. Great for her that she landed those roles, she must be doing something right, but I think it's disingenuous to claim she's all about 'the craft'. That comment about being at the oscars and wanting to be better known has always struck me as very candid and in bad taste. Mia Wasikowska is someone who is genuinely all about the craft. You never see her overexposed in the media, hanging onto Harvey or whatever it is young starlets unfortunately have to do to make it. The downside is she's not as famous as she could be. But she's struck out a very diverse international career and worked with great directors. She's made risky choices, some that didn't pay off, and some that did. 

I actually think Alicia and JLaw are similar when it comes to acting chops. Very naturalistic, charismatic, but no complexity or depth. This can all be improved with experience and learning, but at the moment, I'd say both are overrated in the acting department. They're both fine, but not the amazing goddesses these PR spins will have us believe. JLaw does have the upper hand because 1. she's American and 2. very relatable. I personally find her a little grating, but she always seems genuine. 

AV seems stiff and calculated. Having said that I don't think an actress' personality should be a factor in how we judge her acting (god knows Rooney Mara is aloof, but very talented).


----------



## pearlyqueen

moonmae said:


> Actually, Alicia comes across as someone who is motivated more by fame than craft, judging by her career choices between oscar-baity films and big budget thrillers. Great for her that she landed those roles, she must be doing something right, but I think it's disingenuous to claim she's all about 'the craft'. That comment about being at the oscars and wanting to be better known has always struck me as very candid and in bad taste. Mia Wasikowska is someone who is genuinely all about the craft. You never see her overexposed in the media, hanging onto Harvey or whatever it is young starlets unfortunately have to do to make it. The downside is she's not as famous as she could be. But she's struck out a very diverse international career and worked with great directors. She's made risky choices, some that didn't pay off, and some that did.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Alicia and JLaw are similar when it comes to acting chops. Very naturalistic, charismatic, but no complexity or depth. This can all be improved with experience and learning, but at the moment, I'd say both are overrated in the acting department. They're both fine, but not the amazing goddesses these PR spins will have us believe. JLaw does have the upper hand because 1. she's American and 2. very relatable. I personally find her a little grating, but she always seems genuine.
> 
> 
> 
> AV seems stiff and calculated. Having said that I don't think an actress' personality should be a factor in how we judge her acting (god knows Rooney Mara is aloof, but very talented).




I think you need to reacquaint yourself with Alicia's CV. I'm also curious to know which of her films you've seen? "No complexity or depth"? Fortunately your opinion is not widely shared, if you read critical reviews of her performances the opposite is said of her. You have also misquoted her with regard to wanting to be at the Oscars, again worth revisiting the interview concerned. Why do you believe JLaw being American gives her the "upper hand"? In what sense? That Americans prefer American actors to European actors? I think that's generally known, although it's surprising how many European actors are chosen to play well known American figures despite that; Alicia's boyfriend, Michael Fassbender is a classic example, playing Steve Jobs, and there are many other recent examples. In conclusion Alicia IS getting these parts by doing "something right", which is impressing directors with her ability and talent.


----------



## jcsepjj

moonmae said:


> Actually, Alicia comes across as someone who is motivated more by fame than craft, judging by her career choices between oscar-baity films and big budget thrillers. Great for her that she landed those roles, she must be doing something right, but I think it's disingenuous to claim she's all about 'the craft'. That comment about being at the oscars and wanting to be better known has always struck me as very candid and in bad taste. Mia Wasikowska is someone who is genuinely all about the craft. You never see her overexposed in the media, hanging onto Harvey or whatever it is young starlets unfortunately have to do to make it. The downside is she's not as famous as she could be. But she's struck out a very diverse international career and worked with great directors. She's made risky choices, some that didn't pay off, and some that did.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Alicia and JLaw are similar when it comes to acting chops. Very naturalistic, charismatic, but no complexity or depth. This can all be improved with experience and learning, but at the moment, I'd say both are overrated in the acting department. They're both fine, but not the amazing goddesses these PR spins will have us believe. JLaw does have the upper hand because 1. she's American and 2. very relatable. I personally find her a little grating, but she always seems genuine.
> 
> 
> 
> AV seems stiff and calculated. Having said that I don't think an actress' personality should be a factor in how we judge her acting (god knows Rooney Mara is aloof, but very talented).




Alicia is getting a rep in the industry for having one of the most expressive faces and people keep praising her for being an amazing silent actress that allows the audience to feel her emotions just by a look, evidence, Ex Machina and Testament Of Youth, and apparently The Danish Girl will be another great performance. Taste is of course subjective but I have yet to read a review of Alicia's work where someone writes that she lacks depth. I agree that American, or english speaking actresses have the upper hand in terms of being able to express themselves in interviews or when improvising but that isn't really a problem when you've got a script and well written lines. But Alicia was very honest about that being a problem when doing The Man From UNCLE, and as I also have english as a second language I know where she's coming from. It's very hard to get your humor or points across at times.

I think there's no point in putting one actress against another, it's all about preferences. I agree Mia is a very good actress, JLaw is in my opinion maybe not one of the strongest in the business but she makes up for it by being very charismatic and out spoken. That doesn't mean that there's no room for Alicia. She shouldn't have to change her personality to "be more like JLaw". Let her be who she is, it's clearly working for her since both directors and co-stars enjoys working with her and keeps saying how down to earth and professional she is. I couldn't care less if she "isn't going to get famous like JLaw" or "isn't a A-list celebrity". If Alicia wanted to be famous she'd live in LA and walk around all dressed up with her tiny dog waiting for the paparazzi, clearly that's not something she's interrested in. She's said time and time again that she's much more comfortable in front of a camera on set then when doing press. She's trying to get better at it but this is her first year of really doing big press junkets, it's just not something she's that comfortable doing but she knows it's part of the gig if you want people to come see your work. She's learning every single day how the media works and what misstakes are easily made.

So don't give me any more of that "more motivated by fame then the craft" BS, that's just not true.


----------



## jcsepjj

Eddie and Tom Hooper had a screening and Q&A last night in NYC. Alicia couldn't join them because of filming but lots of love for the movie and the performances on twitter today 

https://twitter.com/saltshul/status/663096962976251904

https://twitter.com/lwallmachs/status/663112127947870209

https://twitter.com/editordoug/status/663064180862418944

https://twitter.com/becca_burgess/status/663061264273272832

https://twitter.com/daralynjay/status/663138115167592449


----------



## moonmae

Actually, there are different types of fame, not all of it Kardashian style. Alicia is clearly hungry and ambitious and wants to be a famous oscar type actress - and I think that's a great thing! It's good to be ambitious. I don't know why you fans make it sound like it's a bad thing. What I have issue with is this fake posturing by you guys, her fans, instead of owning up to it. 

About JLaw and Alicia, I'm neutral. I do think JLaw has an upper hand because she's American, Americans find her relatable and Hollywood is based in America. Things are changing of course and global box office receipts/franchises account for more than star power and local box office now, but JLaw remains one of the rare hollywood stars of the old tradition. She is a rare female equivalent to someone like Leo. I'm not saying this as a JLaw fan, like I said I'm neutral, it's just my opinion on the industry. She's got charisma that not many have, not just Alicia. 

Lastly, and this is my bone to pick with the commenter not Alicia - we all know casting is influenced by so much more than just 'talent'. Please. Don't be naive.


----------



## BagBerry13

This is an article on Scandinavia's chances in the Oscar race and all the films they could have in competition. It of course mentions _The Danish Girl_ but I didn't know she was also in discussion for the reboot of _The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo_.


----------



## Morgane

Talking about her and Mia Wasikowska, I find their acting styles similar in some ways ,but I don't see any similarity between her and Jennifer Lawrence.  Also,I don't think the comment "I'm ready to be more known" meant that she's more motivated by fame than craft. It was just a blunt comment about the fact that all her movies filmed in the past two years,or even before,are being released this year. She probably thought that Tulip Fever and TLBO would have been released this year too. 



SusanBeach said:


> thank you so much, LOVED this have never seen it before, strange because I love dance and it's a swedish man behind the film


 This other short,with the NYCB principal Wendy Whelan,seems interesting  too: https://youtube.com/watch?v=tB1UMP8b-Lc



jcsepjj said:


> Alicia nominated for European Actress of the year at the European Film Award 2015. This time for Ex Machina. Alex Garland nominated for best screenplay!
> 
> The show is in Berlin on December 12.
> 
> http://www.europeanfilmawards.eu/en_EN/nomination-current


I was sure she would have been nominated for Ex Machina at the BIFA.



BagBerry13 said:


> This is an article on Scandinavia's chances in the Oscar race and all the films they could have in competition. It of course mentions _The Danish Girl_ but I didn't know she was also in discussion for the reboot of _The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo_.


Yes,apparently Rudin and Amy Pascal want her for the reboot.


----------



## girlwhowaited

moonmae said:


> Actually, there are different types of fame, not all of it Kardashian style. Alicia is clearly hungry and ambitious and wants to be a famous oscar type actress - and I think that's a great thing! It's good to be ambitious. I don't know why you fans make it sound like it's a bad thing. What I have issue with is this fake posturing by you guys, her fans, instead of owning up to it.
> 
> About JLaw and Alicia, I'm neutral. I do think JLaw has an upper hand because she's American, Americans find her relatable and Hollywood is based in America. Things are changing of course and global box office receipts/franchises account for more than star power and local box office now, but JLaw remains one of the rare hollywood stars of the old tradition. She is a rare female equivalent to someone like Leo. I'm not saying this as a JLaw fan, like I said I'm neutral, it's just my opinion on the industry. She's got charisma that not many have, not just Alicia.
> 
> Lastly, and this is my bone to pick with the commenter not Alicia - we all know casting is influenced by so much more than just 'talent'. Please. Don't be naive.



I don't think being ambitious is a bad thing either, and I like her more for owning up to it, unlike some other actresses/actors that I won't mention that only care about being celebrities but pretend otherwise. The biggest problem with what Alicia said in that interview is that she is a woman saying those things, and surprise surprise, the majority of people who have problems with what she said are also woman. There's all this feminist talk going on in Hollywood right now and of course everyone is all over it but I have yet to see people who claim to be feminists actually realize that when they turn around and judge comments like those made by Alicia they are setting us a huge step back. 

I don't like Jennifer Lawrence's acting or public persona, I think she's super overrated but somehow everything is working in her favor and she should enjoy it. 

Well, like you said casting is influenced by more than talent sadly and that is obvious in some movies with some directors, it goes for both men and women but I don't believe it's what happens with Alicia. Not when the only major film she has been so far is The Man for Uncle. All her other movies have been low budget indies or Swedish films, only recently she started getting movies that are bound to bring more attention to her and most of them are a result from having already being the star of a very well received Oscar nominated movie, who happened to be an indie low budget Danish movie. If Michael had the same luck she had when he was her age his career would have sky rocked a lot sooner than it did.

There are actors who only ever do big budget movies like Robert D. Jr., actors who only do Oscar bait movies like Leo (at least in the last ten years or so lol), and actors who only do big budget movies every once in a while that allows them to have the security they need to do more indie movies, they need something to support themselves financially and to help get those indie movie made like Fassy and James McAvoy. Alicia's career is still only just beginning, so far she's been in a mix of films she did because they where the roles she got (like for example Seventh Son and Son of a Gun, mostly basic female supporting roles), indie movies like Ex Machina and Testament of Youth that are more challenging and passionate roles, and big budget movies like UNCLE and Bourne. She's filmed two movies already this year which I hunk it's plenty enough for someone who still has 2 movies ready to come out next year, and we will have to wait and see what she chooses next before we brand her anything.


----------



## BagBerry13

girlwhowaited said:


> I don't think being ambitious is a bad thing either, and I like her more for owning up to it, unlike some other actress that I won't mention that only care about being celebrities but pretend otherwise. The biggest problem with what Alicia said in that interview is that she is a woman saying those things, and surprise surprise, the majority of people who have problems with what she said are also woman. There's all this feminist talk going on in Hollywood right now and of course everyone is all over it but I have yet to see people who claim to be feminists actually realize that when they turn around a judge comments like those made by Alicia they are setting us a huge step back.
> 
> I don't like Jennifer Lawrence's acting or public persona, I think she's super overrated but somehow everything is working in her favor and she should enjoy it.
> 
> Well, like you said casting is influenced by more than talent sadly and that is obvious in some movies with some directors, it goes for both men and women but I don't believe it's what happens with Alicia. Not when the only major film she has been so far is The Man for Uncle. All her other movies have been low budget indies or Swedish films, only recently she started getting movies that are bound to bring more attention to her and most of them are a result from having already being the star of a very well received Oscar nominated movie, who happened to be an indie low budget Danish movie. If Michael had the same luck she had when he was her age his career would have sky rocked a lot sooner than it did,



OMG!!! Marry me!
All of this. Everything! My exact thoughts!


----------



## solange

BagBerry13 said:


> OMG!!! Marry me!
> All of this. Everything! My exact thoughts!



Goodness! All the love!


----------



## Allie28

girlwhowaited said:


> I don't think being ambitious is a bad thing either, and I like her more for owning up to it, unlike some other actress that I won't mention that only care about being celebrities but pretend otherwise. The biggest problem with what Alicia said in that interview is that she is a woman saying those things, and surprise surprise, the majority of people who have problems with what she said are also woman. *There's all this feminist talk going on in Hollywood right now and of course everyone is all over it but I have yet to see people who claim to be feminists actually realize that when they turn around a judge comments like those made by Alicia they are setting us a huge step back. *
> 
> I don't like Jennifer Lawrence's acting or public persona, I think she's super overrated but somehow everything is working in her favor and she should enjoy it.
> 
> Well, like you said casting is influenced by more than talent sadly and that is obvious in some movies with some directors, it goes for both men and women but I don't believe it's what happens with Alicia. Not when the only major film she has been so far is The Man for Uncle. All her other movies have been low budget indies or Swedish films, only recently she started getting movies that are bound to bring more attention to her and most of them are a result from having already being the star of a very well received Oscar nominated movie, who happened to be an indie low budget Danish movie. If Michael had the same luck she had when he was her age his career would have sky rocked a lot sooner than it did,





Regarding the bolded, it still astounds me that in this day and age, when women are making such strides, that most of the negative remarks about women on the net are by other women.  Alicia is just one of many women who gets trashed daily by fellow women.  And if a woman is successful, there seems to be great delight in taking her down.

xxx


----------



## girlwhowaited

Allie28 said:


> Regarding the bolded, it still astounds me that in this day and age, when women are making such strides, that most of the negative remarks about women on the net are by other women.  Alicia is just one of many women who gets trashed daily by fellow women.  And if a woman is successful, there seems to be great delight in taking her down.
> 
> It's gotten to the point where I seriously question if Hillary ******* can win the presidency because from what I see everyday, women simply don't support other women.  Can you just imagine a woman saying the same stuff as Donald ***** and getting away with it?   I think it's worse in America where we judge people in general on the dumbest things.



Exactly what I see everywhere, sometimes I'm sure she would have been more well accepted if she wasn't dating someone who is "famous" because if the roles where reversed most of the headlines and articles wouldn't be featuring her name on it too but sadly that's how the media treat woman. A woman can just be herself, she has to be someone's girlfriend, wife or daughter. Like for example, most news around the net when Cathriona White died where "Jim Carrey's girlfriend dies", her name was just not important.


----------



## jcsepjj

HBO First Look: The Danish Girl

http://youtu.be/kUc8Fwwd-Hs


----------



## Allie28

girlwhowaited said:


> Exactly what I see everywhere, sometimes I'm sure she would have been more well accepted if she wasn't dating someone who is "famous" because if the roles where reversed most of the headlines and articles wouldn't be featuring her name on it too but sadly that's how the media treat woman. A woman can just be herself, she has to be someone's girlfriend, wife or daughter. Like for example, most news around the net when Cathriona White died where "Jim Carrey's girlfriend dies", her name was just not important.



Yeah, it was like they used Jim Carrey's name just to make it a bigger story with the emphasis on him.  No one seemed to care she killed herself other than how it affected him.  

Alicia has been described as "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" but he's not described as "Alicia Vikander's boyfriend".  It's the same with other celeb couples.


----------



## sissythatwalk

It would be nice to read a thread on this website about an actress I like without people constantly comparing her to Jennifer Lawrence. It's possible to like both, you know. Even if you don't like both, JLaw is irrelevant to this thread, so why is she constantly being brought up? Why do some people think they need to drag down other people and diminish their success in order to prop their faves? It's ridiculous and, I'll say it, reeks of sexism. You don't see people saying "I think Leo DiCaprio is overrated!" in threads for Fassbender and Christian Bale and all his other peers. It's so annoying to read. I come to read this thread because I like Alicia, why can't we keep the discussion focused on only her and not constantly talk about other actresses and their careers and talents?


----------



## pearlyqueen

sissythatwalk said:


> It would be nice to read a thread on this website about an actress I like without people constantly comparing her to Jennifer Lawrence. It's possible to like both, you know. Even if you don't like both, JLaw is irrelevant to this thread, so why is she constantly being brought up? Why do some people think they need to drag down other people and diminish their success in order to prop their faves? It's ridiculous and, I'll say it, reeks of sexism. You don't see people saying "I think Leo DiCaprio is overrated!" in threads for Fassbender and Christian Bale and all his other peers. It's so annoying to read. I come to read this thread because I like Alicia, why can't we keep the discussion focused on only her and not constantly talk about other actresses and their careers and talents?




I agree, there's no need to make comparisons. They are all individual and have different strengths and talents. Consequently each will be better suited to different roles. Personally I think Alicia is more talented and versatile than many of her peers, but recognise she's not suited to all roles. I also dislike the way some people paint her as overly ambitious and arrogant based on one interview comment where she said nothing more than acknowledge some of her upcoming films had Oscar  potential. I won't go into all the bs written about her personality etc, think we're all aware of what's behind that! IMO 99% of the negative stuff said about her is directly linked to her being in a relationship withMichael Fassbender. It's enough for me that people who've met and worked with her all describe her as a lovely person as well as talented and stunning.


----------



## sissythatwalk

pearlyqueen said:


> *IMO 99% of the negative stuff said about her is directly linked to her being in a relationship withMichael Fassbender. *It's enough for me that people who've met and worked with her all describe her as a lovely person as well as talented and stunning.


Quoted for truth. It's so transparent. Some of the comments in this thread used to reek of jealousy, although admittedly it hasn't been as bad in recent weeks.


----------



## jcsepjj

Hear hear. I don't think any of them benefits from being compared either! They have different strengths and weaknesses and of course there's competition for roles but that's the reality of it.

I personally can't wait to watch BIFA, that best actress category is going to be brutal.  Alicia, Marion Cotillard, Carey Mulligan, Charlotte Rampling, and Saoirse Ronan are all amazing actresses. Just being part of that crowd must be so flattering!


----------



## jcsepjj

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-rooftop-scenes-fifth-Bourne-installment.html


----------



## twiddlebird

sissythatwalk said:


> It would be nice to read a thread on this website about an actress I like without people constantly comparing her to Jennifer Lawrence. It's possible to like both, you know. Even if you don't like both, JLaw is irrelevant to this thread, so why is she constantly being brought up? Why do some people think they need to drag down other people and diminish their success in order to prop their faves? It's ridiculous and, I'll say it, reeks of sexism. You don't see people saying "I think Leo DiCaprio is overrated!" in threads for Fassbender and Christian Bale and all his other peers. It's so annoying to read. I come to read this thread because I like Alicia, why can't we keep the discussion focused on only her and not constantly talk about other actresses and their careers and talents?




FWIW, I think that the comparisons stem largely from that blind item that came out after comic con last summer that many attribute to them.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-rooftop-scenes-fifth-Bourne-installment.html




Somebody uploaded a short video clip of this scene on Instagram -

https://instagram.com/p/95xoibwgZ2/

From up on the rooftop they may have caught a glimpse of Assassins Creed shooting on the streets of London too, haha!


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> FWIW, I think that the comparisons stem largely from that blind item that came out after comic con last summer that many attribute to them.




Possibly, but the negative stuff started way before then; to be accurate when it emerged Alicia was Michael's girlfriend and not a fling. And it's the gossip mongers who are behind blind items too. Gossip is overwhelmingly malicious and untrue, I ignore it.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Possibly, but the negative stuff started way before then; to be accurate when it emerged Alicia was Michael's girlfriend and not a fling. And it's the gossip mongers who are behind blind items too. Gossip is overwhelmingly malicious and untrue, I ignore it.




Yes. Let's not give it the time of day. Alicia has praised JLaw both before and after that rumour came out. It's all orchestrated by people who doesn't like Alicia having success. Moving on. 

The Bourne shoot seem to be taking place outside a lot. Vincent was seen by the docks the other day and Matt has been shooting by a train station too. They seem to be shooting a lot in Paddington  can't wait to get a glimpse of Alicia. She said Fantastic Beasts was being shot in the same studio so her and Eddie have been having lunch together and she got to see him work


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Yes. Let's not give it the time of day. Alicia has praised JLaw both before and after that rumour came out. It's all orchestrated by people who doesn't like Alicia having success. Moving on.
> 
> The Bourne shoot seem to be taking place outside a lot. Vincent was seen by the docks the other day and Matt has been shooting by a train station too. They seem to be shooting a lot in Paddington  can't wait to get a glimpse of Alicia. She said Fantastic Beasts was being shot in the same studio so her and Eddie have been having lunch together and she got to see him work




There's a train station at Paddington too, a big one, maybe they are using that if they are filming in that area? Or Marylebone Station is close by. Although Docklands is in East London - was Vincent seen filming there or just hanging out, lol. I know he was seen with Michael Fassbender at the weekend [emoji6]. I guess Alicia is filming interior shots as she hasn't been spotted in exterior filming yet - bit like Michael - AC has been filming outside but he hasn't been seen either. Or have they gone off together on another of their mini holidays ...lol!


----------



## jcsepjj

Yes, but the Paddington station is so big, it didn't look like it was that one. A smaller one close by or a closed down platform somewhere  I think the studio is north west of London, could be wrong. Yes, they were out having dinner, it's great having them all spending time in London so they can catch up  

I think the Bourne shoot may go on for a while. Heard something about it being in Alicias contract that she is allowed to leave during filming for the Danish girl duty if they are nominated at events. So she is allowed to take time off filming to go to BIFA or The European Film Awards. Maybe events too. Which probably means filming will continue into December.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Yes, but the Paddington station is so big, it didn't look like it was that one. A smaller one close by or a closed down platform somewhere  I think the studio is north west of London, could be wrong. Yes, they were out having dinner, it's great having them all spending time in London so they can catch up
> 
> I think the Bourne shoot may go on for a while. Heard something about it being in Alicias contract that she is allowed to leave during filming for the Danish girl duty if they are nominated at events. So she is allowed to take time off filming to go to BIFA or The European Film Awards. Maybe events too. Which probably means filming will continue into December.




The Bourne studio is at Leavesden, near Borehamwood/Watford in the north west suburbs of London; it's where the Harry Potter films were made too, obviously!

If you've got a photo of the station I can maybe identify it, I know most of the London main line stations, big and small. And yes, it's great everyone can get together and socialise after work too [emoji2]


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> The Bourne studio is at Leavesden, near Borehamwood/Watford in the north west suburbs of London; it's where the Harry Potter films were made too, obviously!
> 
> If you've got a photo of the station I can maybe identify it, I know most of the London main line stations, big and small. And yes, it's great everyone can get together and socialise after work too [emoji2]



Ah, see and AC is shooting at Pinewood. The British film industry is really running high right now. The new Cotillard/Pitt film will be shot in London too.


----------



## Allie28

sissythatwalk said:


> It would be nice to read a thread on this website about an actress I like without people constantly comparing her to Jennifer Lawrence. It's possible to like both, you know. Even if you don't like both, JLaw is irrelevant to this thread, so why is she constantly being brought up? Why do some people think they need to drag down other people and diminish their success in order to prop their faves? It's ridiculous and, I'll say it, reeks of sexism. You don't see people saying "I think Leo DiCaprio is overrated!" in threads for Fassbender and Christian Bale and all his other peers. It's so annoying to read. I come to read this thread because I like Alicia, why can't we keep the discussion focused on only her and not constantly talk about other actresses and their careers and talents?



Great point!


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia and Michael out and about in London today, spotted by piccadilly circus, are they even in the movies? Lol


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia and Michael out and about in London today, spotted by piccadilly circus, are they even in the movies? Lol



Lol Im not surprise they have time off, everything takes so long to get ready in big action movies, I heard it takes up to 3 weeks sometimes to shoot one action scene. Luckily, London is their hometown so they can work and relax at home in their downtime.

Do we now anything yet on Alicie's Bourne character? It's been a really long time since I watched the movies but I'm hoping it will be something more than basic female character in a action movie. I want more something more like Rebecca Ferguson on MI5 for her in this one.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia and Michael out and about in London today, spotted by piccadilly circus, are they even in the movies? Lol




Great! Spotted in Whole Foods, sounds like Alicia is cooking for him tonight [emoji2]


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> Lol Im not surprise they have time off, everything takes so long to get ready in big action movies, I heard it takes up to 3 weeks sometimes to shoot one action scene. Luckily, London is their hometown so they can work and relax at home in their downtime.
> 
> Do we now anything yet on Alicie's Bourne character? It's been a really long time since I watched the movies but I'm hoping it will be something more than basic female character in a action movie. I want more something more like Rebecca Ferguson on MI5 for her in this one.




I know! Matt has been in the same clothes for the past two weeks shooting the scenes on the roof and train station so it's probably going to be a while! 

We don't know much. Alicia has said that her part is a female part that hasn't been in the franchise before so I'm guessing it's an actionfilled one. Either she's helping Bourne, which I think is probably the case, or she's tracking him. Alicia was super impressed by Rebeccas work in MI5 (they know each other quite well) so I'm sure she'd love to do something similar. Although Alicia signed on for Bourne before MI5 was out. She was asked when doing UNCLE press if she'd be able to do similar stunts in Bourne as in UNCLE to which she replied "I'm not sure yet, can't talk about it." But by the look if her face it seemed as if it was a possibility.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Great! Spotted in Whole Foods, sounds like Alicia is cooking for him tonight [emoji2]




I'd say it's a safe bet if they've got time off


----------



## Allie28

jcsepjj said:


> I'd say it's a safe bet if they've got time off



And will enjoy a cozy night in with a home-cooked meal....


----------



## FassbenderLover

In all fairness since the link is posted on the Michael Fassbender thread, it should be posted here http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_144727148721212&key=1666785aa54281a97bc20d9cfc50f0c0&libId=igv1j7vc0100z7xh000DA917vmc2j&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.purseblog.com%2Fcelebrity-news-and-gossip%2Fmichael-fassbender-851097-717.html&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Ffritzerina%2Fstatus%2F664455398083207169&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.purseblog.com%2Fcelebrity-news-and-gossip%2Fmichael-fassbender-851097-718.html&title=Michael%20Fassbender%20-%20Page%20717%20-%20PurseForum&txt=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Ffritzerina%2Fstatu...55398083207169


----------



## sissythatwalk

I hope Alicia's role in the Bourne film is a good one and not just a love interest/femme fetale type role. Actions movies have been getting better and better at writing women to be badass and strong and independent (Blunt in Edge of Tomorrow, Theron in Mad Max, Ferguson in MI etc) so hopefully Alicia's role follows suit and is more like those parts than, say, her role in Man from UNCLE.


----------



## pearlyqueen

sissythatwalk said:


> I hope Alicia's role in the Bourne film is a good one and not just a love interest/femme fetale type role. Actions movies have been getting better and better at writing women to be badass and strong and independent (Blunt in Edge of Tomorrow, Theron in Mad Max, Ferguson in MI etc) so hopefully Alicia's role follows suit and is more like those parts than, say, her role in Man from UNCLE.




Does anyone know how long the Bourne shoot goes on for?


----------



## jcsepjj

Part of the movie takes place in Vegas so it's probably likely they'll do some of the shoot there aswell. Btw, turns out the Dragon Tattoo story was all rumour like suspected and Rooney Mara seems to still be attached. Feels like this is good news. I've read 2/3 of the book and I'm not liking it much. Lisbeth is barely in it, I've read 20 chapters and she's only been in 4 of them..


----------



## mollie12

The HFPA (Golden Globes) threw a bit of a wrinkle into her Oscar campaign.  They aren't accepting her bid as a "supporting" actress.  She'll have to compete in lead there.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> The HFPA (Golden Globes) threw a bit of a wrinkle into her Oscar campaign.  They aren't accepting her bid as a "supporting" actress.  She'll have to compete in lead there.




Who decides what category an actor is in? The film makers or the award governing committee? Either way it's not the actor themselves who chooses....From what I've read the GG decision sounds more honest as she IS considered the lead in TDG with as much screen time as Redmayne, and a more impressive performance to boot!


----------



## jcsepjj

It will definitely get a lot tougher to get a nomination but it's seems like it's time to change the rules. And Alicia is lead. BIFA saw it! 


http://www.awardscircuit.com/2015/11/14/twist-vikander-and-mara-lead-for-golden-globes/

As reported late Friday night by Varietys Kris Tapley and other industry writers, the Hollywood Foreign Press Association, the entity responsible for handing out the coveted Oscar precursor Golden Globes, has made some very interesting rulings in re: Comedy/Drama submissions and Lead/Supporting classification.

The big bombshell of the HFPAs ruling is that Alicia Vikander of The Danish Girl and Rooney Mara of Carol will BOTH be classified as LEAD for the Golden Globes, after Focus Features and The Weinstein Co., respectively, had announced intentions to campaign both in the Best Supporting Actress race.  While yours truly has yet to see either film here in the Sunshine State, nearly every individual whos seen either film has attested to the foolish categorization.  How does this change the Best Actress race?  How DOESNT this change the Best Supporting Actress race?



Recently, the HFPA has looked the other way when some Oscar bloggers have cried foul for alleged/arguable/blatant Category Fraud (see: Patricia Arquette, Boyhood; Julia Roberts, August: Osage County; Helen Hunt, The Sessions; Christoph Waltz, Django Unchained; Christoph Waltz, Inglorious Basterds; Bérénice Bejo, The Artist; Rachel Weisz, The Constant Gardener; Philip Seymour Hoffman, The Master; etc.).  And yet, the HFPA (along with BAFTA) have a small record with calling bull on such dont pee on my leg and tell me its raining campaigns, such as Catherine Zeta-Jones in Chicago.  Nevertheless, given that HFPA has played ball with studios campaigns without headline-inducing issues for so long, perhaps this is indicative of the straw breaking the camels back.  Will the BFCA, SAG, and BAFTA follow?



The HFPA also ruled that the Bryan Cranston film Trumbo has been deemed a Drama after being submitted as a Comedy/Musical, which makes it less funny than My Week with Marilyn, I guess (good luck coming up with five actors in Best Actor  Comedy/Musical nowwoof).  Also, The Martian has been confirmed as a Comedy/Musical by the HFPA, which seems obvious enough, given its hilarious.  Jason Segal and (per GoldDerby) Tom Courtenay have been deemed Lead for The End of the Tour and 45 Years, respectively.

Finally, apparently the yet-to-be-finished Joy is angling for a Comedy/Musical classification after earlier reports had pointed towards a Drama designation.  Make what you will of that news.

Thoughts on the Vikander and Mara news?  Is there a world wherein Best Actress  Drama ISNT Brie Larson (Room), Saoirse Ronan (Brooklyn), Cate Blanchett (Carol), Rooney Mara (Carol), and Alicia Vikander (The Danish Girl)?  And who benefits for the seemingly open slots in Best Supporting Actress?  Is is Joan Allen for RoomJane Fonda for Youth?


----------



## Allie28

So Rooney and Alicia can't be considered for supporting actress but The Martian is considered a musical/comedy??  lol

Anyway, here's a pic from TLBO set.  I think it was posted way back when but I didn't realize the man standing beside Michael was the director, Derek Cianfrance.




http://restlesstymes.tumblr.com/


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> It will definitely get a lot tougher to get a nomination but it's seems like it's time to change the rules. And Alicia is lead. BIFA saw it!
> 
> 
> http://www.awardscircuit.com/2015/11/14/twist-vikander-and-mara-lead-for-golden-globes/
> 
> As reported late Friday night by Varietys Kris Tapley and other industry writers, the Hollywood Foreign Press Association, the entity responsible for handing out the coveted Oscar precursor Golden Globes, has made some very interesting rulings in re: Comedy/Drama submissions and Lead/Supporting classification.
> 
> The big bombshell of the HFPAs ruling is that Alicia Vikander of The Danish Girl and Rooney Mara of Carol will BOTH be classified as LEAD for the Golden Globes, after Focus Features and The Weinstein Co., respectively, had announced intentions to campaign both in the Best Supporting Actress race.  While yours truly has yet to see either film here in the Sunshine State, nearly every individual whos seen either film has attested to the foolish categorization.  How does this change the Best Actress race?  How DOESNT this change the Best Supporting Actress race?
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the HFPA has looked the other way when some Oscar bloggers have cried foul for alleged/arguable/blatant Category Fraud (see: Patricia Arquette, Boyhood; Julia Roberts, August: Osage County; Helen Hunt, The Sessions; Christoph Waltz, Django Unchained; Christoph Waltz, Inglorious Basterds; Bérénice Bejo, The Artist; Rachel Weisz, The Constant Gardener; Philip Seymour Hoffman, The Master; etc.).  And yet, the HFPA (along with BAFTA) have a small record with calling bull on such dont pee on my leg and tell me its raining campaigns, such as Catherine Zeta-Jones in Chicago.  Nevertheless, given that HFPA has played ball with studios campaigns without headline-inducing issues for so long, perhaps this is indicative of the straw breaking the camels back.  Will the BFCA, SAG, and BAFTA follow?
> 
> 
> 
> The HFPA also ruled that the Bryan Cranston film Trumbo has been deemed a Drama after being submitted as a Comedy/Musical, which makes it less funny than My Week with Marilyn, I guess (good luck coming up with five actors in Best Actor  Comedy/Musical nowwoof).  Also, The Martian has been confirmed as a Comedy/Musical by the HFPA, which seems obvious enough, given its hilarious.  Jason Segal and (per GoldDerby) Tom Courtenay have been deemed Lead for The End of the Tour and 45 Years, respectively.
> 
> Finally, apparently the yet-to-be-finished Joy is angling for a Comedy/Musical classification after earlier reports had pointed towards a Drama designation.  Make what you will of that news.
> 
> Thoughts on the Vikander and Mara news?  Is there a world wherein Best Actress  Drama ISNT Brie Larson (Room), Saoirse Ronan (Brooklyn), Cate Blanchett (Carol), Rooney Mara (Carol), and Alicia Vikander (The Danish Girl)?  And who benefits for the seemingly open slots in Best Supporting Actress?  Is is Joan Allen for RoomJane Fonda for Youth?




All this awards politics and strategies gives me a headache, so much invested in it in the US! 

I'm sure at the outset of her career Alicia will be delighted just to receive nominations; they are recognition of the quality of her work and raise her profile whether she actually wins or not. And she'll get to have fantastic nights wearing glamorous dresses in the company of friends and loved ones [emoji2]


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> It will definitely get a lot tougher to get a nomination but it's seems like it's time to change the rules. And Alicia is lead. BIFA saw it!
> 
> 
> http://www.awardscircuit.com/2015/11/14/twist-vikander-and-mara-lead-for-golden-globes/
> 
> As reported late Friday night by Varietys Kris Tapley and other industry writers, the Hollywood Foreign Press Association, the entity responsible for handing out the coveted Oscar precursor Golden Globes, has made some very interesting rulings in re: Comedy/Drama submissions and Lead/Supporting classification.
> 
> The big bombshell of the HFPAs ruling is that Alicia Vikander of The Danish Girl and Rooney Mara of Carol will BOTH be classified as LEAD for the Golden Globes, after Focus Features and The Weinstein Co., respectively, had announced intentions to campaign both in the Best Supporting Actress race.  While yours truly has yet to see either film here in the Sunshine State, nearly every individual whos seen either film has attested to the foolish categorization.  How does this change the Best Actress race?  How DOESNT this change the Best Supporting Actress race?
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, the HFPA has looked the other way when some Oscar bloggers have cried foul for alleged/arguable/blatant Category Fraud (see: Patricia Arquette, Boyhood; Julia Roberts, August: Osage County; Helen Hunt, The Sessions; Christoph Waltz, Django Unchained; Christoph Waltz, Inglorious Basterds; Bérénice Bejo, The Artist; Rachel Weisz, The Constant Gardener; Philip Seymour Hoffman, The Master; etc.).  And yet, the HFPA (along with BAFTA) have a small record with calling bull on such dont pee on my leg and tell me its raining campaigns, such as Catherine Zeta-Jones in Chicago.  Nevertheless, given that HFPA has played ball with studios campaigns without headline-inducing issues for so long, perhaps this is indicative of the straw breaking the camels back.  Will the BFCA, SAG, and BAFTA follow?
> 
> 
> 
> The HFPA also ruled that the Bryan Cranston film Trumbo has been deemed a Drama after being submitted as a Comedy/Musical, which makes it less funny than My Week with Marilyn, I guess (good luck coming up with five actors in Best Actor  Comedy/Musical nowwoof).  Also, The Martian has been confirmed as a Comedy/Musical by the HFPA, which seems obvious enough, given its hilarious.  Jason Segal and (per GoldDerby) Tom Courtenay have been deemed Lead for The End of the Tour and 45 Years, respectively.
> 
> Finally, apparently the yet-to-be-finished Joy is angling for a Comedy/Musical classification after earlier reports had pointed towards a Drama designation.  Make what you will of that news.
> 
> Thoughts on the Vikander and Mara news?  Is there a world wherein Best Actress  Drama ISNT Brie Larson (Room), Saoirse Ronan (Brooklyn), Cate Blanchett (Carol), Rooney Mara (Carol), and Alicia Vikander (The Danish Girl)?  And who benefits for the seemingly open slots in Best Supporting Actress?  Is is Joan Allen for RoomJane Fonda for Youth?



I doubt Cate and Rooney will both be nominated for lead, most likely Rooney will end up in supporting or the voters will slipt the vote and neither will be in lead. And now that Carey doesn't seem to be a lock anymore chances are Alicia will end up in lead after all if she's nominated.


----------



## jcsepjj

Yes, seems like Focus is giving up on Suffragette, (a shame when it's such an important movie!) which probably will make them work harder for The Danish Girl, and are shifting focus from Carey to Alicia. There is talk though, that Alicia going lead might be bad for Eddie. Since the movie isn't getting that great reviews (good just not great) they might not get that many nominations so they might not nominate both Eddie and Alicia. I just hope she'll get nominated and recognised for her work.


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> I don't think being ambitious is a bad thing either, and I like her more for owning up to it, unlike some other actresses/actors that I won't mention that only care about being celebrities but pretend otherwise. The biggest problem with what Alicia said in that interview is that she is a woman saying those things, and surprise surprise, the majority of people who have problems with what she said are also woman.There's all this feminist talk going on in Hollywood right now and of course everyone is all over it but I have yet to see people who claim to be feminists actually realize that when they turn around and judge comments like those made by Alicia they are setting us a huge step back.   I don't like Jennifer Lawrence's acting or public persona, I think she's super overrated but somehow everything is working in her favor and she should enjoy it.   Well, like you said casting is influenced by more than talent sadly and that is obvious in some movies with some directors, it goes for both men and women but I don't believe it's what happens with Alicia. Not when the only major film she has been so far is The Man for Uncle. All her other movies have been low budget indies or Swedish films, only recently she started getting movies that are bound to bring more attention to her and *most of them are a result from having already being the star of a very well received Oscar nominated movie, who happened to be an indie low budget Danish movie.* If Michael had the same luck she had when he was her age his career would have sky rocked a lot sooner than it did.  There are actors who only ever do big budget movies like Robert D. Jr., actors who only do Oscar bait movies like Leo (at least in the last ten years or so lol), and actors who only do big budget movies every once in a while that allows them to have the security they need to do more indie movies, they need something to support themselves financially and to help get those indie movie made like Fassy and James McAvoy.Alicia's career is still only just beginning, so far she's been in a mix of films she did because they where the roles she got (like for example Seventh Son and Son of a Gun, mostly basic female supporting roles), indie movies like Ex Machina and Testament of Youth that are more challenging and passionate roles, and big budget movies like UNCLE and Bourne. She's filmed two movies already this year which I hunk it's plenty enough for someone who still has 2 movies ready to come out next year, and we will have to wait and see what she chooses next before we brand her anything.


I agree. She was cast in TMFU,Tulip Fever and Testament of Youth soon after the heavy promotion for Anna Karenina  and A Royal Affair. James Kent said he chose after seeing her work in A Royal Affair.I actually find her career very "coherent" in terms of choices. 


girlwhowaited said:


> I doubt Cate and Rooney will both be nominated for lead, most likely Rooney will end up in supporting or the voters will slipt the vote and neither will be in lead. And now that Carey doesn't seem to be a lock anymore chances are Alicia will end up in lead after all if she's nominated.


Mara can miss the GG nomination because they can easily choose Blanchett.SAG voters have  to vote in supporting because that's the studio's category submission. TWC and Focus can still  choose to campaign in lead for the Oscars,but  this category confusion can derail their Oscar campaigns. I wouldn't be surprised to see them being placed in lead by BAFTA voters.
http://www.awardsdaily.com/2015/11/14/alicia-vikander-and-rooney-mara-going-lead-at-globes-poll/

Press screening in London:

@FilmFan1971: The Danish Girl was much better than I was expecting from lukewarm reviews. Vikander deserves as much awards attention as Redmayne. 
@HannaFlint: You walk in thinking The Danish Girl is about Eddie Redmayne, come out and it's Alicia Vikander you're thinking about. 
@gemb1: The Danish Girl was wonderful and Alicia Vikander is absolutely brilliant and heartbreaking in it. Excellent inspirational start to the week @M_S_Prescott: The Danish Girl isn't so much a tonal sequel to The Theory of Everything as it is a remake, or a replica. Vikander aside, it's bland stuff. 
@katbrown: The Danish Girl is just beautiful. Heart utterly broken by Alicia Vikander who deserves approximately 25 Oscars.
 @sjdavis10: Enjoyed #TheDanishGirl though wasn't awed by it. Looks sumptuous and Vikander steals the show though, Redmayne great too.
 @Tweet_Dec: I have my reservations about The Danish Girl, but I'll tell you what, it's a brilliant showcase for the truly wonderful Alicia Vikander. 
@sjdavis10: Right now, straight race between Vikander and Brie Larson for Actress Oscar glory for my money. #TheDanishGirl


----------



## jcsepjj

Morgane said:


> I agree. She was cast in TMFU,Tulip Fever and Testament of Youth soon after the heavy promotion for Anna Karenina  and A Royal Affair. James Kent said he chose after seeing her work in A Royal Affair.I actually find her career very "coherent" in terms of choices.
> 
> Mara can miss the GG nomination because they can easily choose Blanchett.SAG voters have  to vote in supporting because that's the studio's category submission. TWC and Focus can still  choose to campaign in lead for the Oscars,but  this category confusion can derail their Oscar campaigns. I wouldn't be surprised to see them being placed in lead by BAFTA voters.
> http://www.awardsdaily.com/2015/11/14/alicia-vikander-and-rooney-mara-going-lead-at-globes-poll/
> 
> Press screening in London:
> 
> @FilmFan1971: The Danish Girl was much better than I was expecting from lukewarm reviews. Vikander deserves as much awards attention as Redmayne.
> @HannaFlint: You walk in thinking The Danish Girl is about Eddie Redmayne, come out and it's Alicia Vikander you're thinking about.
> @gemb1: The Danish Girl was wonderful and Alicia Vikander is absolutely brilliant and heartbreaking in it. Excellent inspirational start to the week @M_S_Prescott: The Danish Girl isn't so much a tonal sequel to The Theory of Everything as it is a remake, or a replica. Vikander aside, it's bland stuff.
> @katbrown: The Danish Girl is just beautiful. Heart utterly broken by Alicia Vikander who deserves approximately 25 Oscars.
> @sjdavis10: Enjoyed #TheDanishGirl though wasn't awed by it. Looks sumptuous and Vikander steals the show though, Redmayne great too.
> @Tweet_Dec: I have my reservations about The Danish Girl, but I'll tell you what, it's a brilliant showcase for the truly wonderful Alicia Vikander.
> @sjdavis10: Right now, straight race between Vikander and Brie Larson for Actress Oscar glory for my money. #TheDanishGirl




Thank for posting the twitter reviews. Alex Garland and Matt Damon have also both said that A Royal Affair was the reason for wanting Alicia in their movies. I get why, both her, Mads and Mikkel are incredible in it  and have such great chemistry. It's such a wonderful film and story.

It seems The Danish Girl is getting mixed reviews but Alicia's performance is getting praise. Hope that's enough.

Tom Hooper was on  KTLA Morning News today and talked about the movie, Alicia's audition and showed a first clip. Hopefully we'll get more soon. It's released in the US on Nov 27. Still no word on if and when there will be a London premiere. There are whispers that it might be on December 8 but still no confirmation. 

KTLA interview:
http://ktla.com/2015/11/17/tom-hoop...h-girl/#ooid=BndTh3eDqU0hU3ZmpcafhWuKRPSPbPIz


----------



## jcsepjj

Part of an interview Alicia did with E! in London a few weeks ago.

Why Alicia Vikander Says People "Don't Eat" in Hollywood http://eonli.ne/1NbhgOf


Premiere and Q&A in LA on Saturday!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Part of an interview Alicia did with E! in London a few weeks ago.
> 
> Why Alicia Vikander Says People "Don't Eat" in Hollywood http://eonli.ne/1NbhgOf
> 
> 
> Premiere and Q&A in LA on Saturday!




She has to go over to LA again for a weekend - what a drag! 

I went to that site you gave and scrolled back for 5 minutes without finding the Alicia interview.... It's a bit strange just how big gossip is in the US!! Is there a direct link to her interview?


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> She has to go over to LA again for a weekend - what a drag!
> 
> I went to that site you gave and scrolled back for 5 minutes without finding the Alicia interview.... It's a bit strange just how big gossip is in the US!! Is there a direct link to her interview?




Yes but at least we finally get to see her and maybe get some Bourne news. And it's always good to see her and Eddie together.  It's usually hard to find E! interviews unless someone post them on YouTube. Hopefully they will show some more of it this weekend if they air footage from the premiere. 

They are showing a 13-minute first look of TDG on HBO tonight!


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> Part of an interview Alicia did with E! in London a few weeks ago.
> 
> Why Alicia Vikander Says People "Don't Eat" in Hollywood http://eonli.ne/1NbhgOf
> 
> 
> Premiere and Q&A in LA on Saturday!



She's adorable!!


----------



## Allie28

jcsepjj said:


> Part of an interview Alicia did with E! in London a few weeks ago.
> 
> Why Alicia Vikander Says People "Don't Eat" in Hollywood http://eonli.ne/1NbhgOf
> 
> 
> Premiere and Q&A in LA on Saturday!



LOL.  That was a funny clip.  "I go to these functions where they have all this food...but where are the plates??  No one actually eats any of it!"


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> Part of an interview Alicia did with E! in London a few weeks ago.
> 
> Why Alicia Vikander Says People "Don't Eat" in Hollywood http://eonli.ne/1NbhgOf
> 
> 
> Premiere and Q&A in LA on Saturday!



I wonder if that friend was Alexander Skarsgård. He just got a flat earlier this year but is now more regularly in the city.  And he likes to cook.


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> I wonder if that friend was Alexander Skarsgård. He just got a flat earlier this year but is now more regularly in the city.  And he likes to cook.




I was thinking that too, his place quite new and it's very likely Alicia had not been to visit earlier since she doesn't spend much time in New York. I think Alex said in an interview that Bill's been living there most of the time since Alex is spending a lot of time on set and in London. We know Alex was with Alicia during her birthday weekend which is when she was in NYC last so it's very possible 

Alicia is scheduled for a q&a on Tuesday aswell so she'll probably be in LA for a few days atleast.

New interview
http://youtu.be/woer3ji2KJA


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> I was thinking that too, his place quite new and it's very likely Alicia had not been to visit earlier since she doesn't spend much time in New York. I think Alex said in an interview that Bill's been living there most of the time since Alex is spending a lot of time on set and in London. We know Alex was with Alicia during her birthday weekend which is when she was in NYC last so it's very possible
> 
> Alicia is scheduled for a q&a on Tuesday aswell so she'll probably be in LA for a few days atleast.
> 
> New interview
> http://youtu.be/woer3ji2KJA



I get chills everytime I see the trailer and once again is absolutely adorable in that interview, I don't know how can anyone say she has no personality,they can't have seen any of her interviews.


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> I get chills everytime I see the trailer and once again is absolutely adorable in that interview, I don't know how can anyone say she has no personality,they can't have seen any of her interviews.




The trailer is amazing, it's so great the movie  can't live up to the expectations [emoji85]

That's why I never take people who call her up tight or plain serious. They are clearly clueless. 

Here's a clip from The Danish Girl, Gerda and Einar talk about their first kiss. 

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/11/1...s?hootPostID=82a0852f988b963358db7e45ed903121


----------



## pearlyqueen

New interview with Alicia in the LA Times

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ource=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=95867


The journalist also tweeted that when she  met Alicia she was cool and not the cold person the American press has portrayed her.

https://twitter.com/amykinla/status/667776730095046656


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> New interview with Alicia in the LA Times
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ource=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=95867
> 
> 
> The journalist also tweeted that when she  met Alicia she was cool and not the cold person the American press has portrayed her.
> 
> https://twitter.com/amykinla/status/667776730095046656




Quite weird interview, wasn't sure if the journalist liked Alicia or not. I thought the European royalty part was throwing shade at first but she made it clear on twitter that it wasn't. She just thought Alicia was really pretty. And once again comparing actresses to JLaw? Read another interview she did with Carey Mulligan for Suffragette and she brought up the JLaw comparison there too. I don't get the point of that.

Another interesting piece on Alicia came out today; an interview with London based casting directors (Nina Gold etc) talking about Alicia. It also gave an answer to how long the Bourne shoot will go on for, beginning of February and they will shoot in both Washington D.C. and Vegas too. It will be interesting to see if Alicia will shoot for that long. http://m.screendaily.com/5097101.article


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> Quite weird interview, wasn't sure if the journalist liked Alicia or not. I thought the European royalty part was throwing shade at first but she made it clear on twitter that it wasn't. She just thought Alicia was really pretty. And once again comparing actresses to JLaw? Read another interview she did with Carey Mulligan for Suffragette and she brought up the JLaw comparison there too. I don't get the point of that.
> 
> Another interesting piece on Alicia came out today; an interview with London based casting directors (Nina Gold etc) talking about Alicia. It also gave an answer to how long the Bourne shoot will go on for, beginning of February and they will shoot in both Washington D.C. and Vegas too. It will be interesting to see if Alicia will shoot for that long. http://m.screendaily.com/5097101.article



Well, I guess she'll be working for a long time in the UK. Having Gold, Bevan and Jay in the pocket is almost like winning the lottery.
And I love that she's so close with her agents. I think that's how it's supposed to be because at the end of the day you're a team and the agent is the one trying to help your career (if you picked the right one that is).


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I guess she'll be working for a long time in the UK. Having Gold, Bevan and Jay in the pocket is almost like winning the lottery.
> And I love that she's so close with her agents. I think that's how it's supposed to be because at the end of the day you're a team and the agent is the one trying to help your career (if you picked the right one that is).




IA and those who claim Alicia's rise is due to the like of Weinstein would do well to read this article to learn how Alicia has become so highly regarded in the industry and getting top roles. Not that they'll bother of course, trashing her to fit their agenda is what motivates them. 

Interesting that she has a close relationship with Jina Jay; Michael's company DMC also has one. And of course Michael's agent Conor is also a close friend of his [emoji3]


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> IA and those who claim Alicia's rise is due to the like of Weinstein would do well to read this article to learn how Alicia has become so highly regarded in the industry and getting top roles. Not that they'll bother of course, trashing her to fit their agenda is what motivates them.
> 
> *Interesting that she has a close relationship with Jina Jay; *Michael's company DMC also has one. And of course Michael's agent Conor is also a close friend of his [emoji3]



Where does it say she has a close relationship with Jina Jay?


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Quite weird interview, wasn't sure if the journalist liked Alicia or not. I thought the European royalty part was throwing shade at first but she made it clear on twitter that it wasn't. She just thought Alicia was really pretty. And once again comparing actresses to JLaw? Read another interview she did with Carey Mulligan for Suffragette and she brought up the JLaw comparison there too. I don't get the point of that.
> 
> Another interesting piece on Alicia came out today; an interview with London based casting directors (Nina Gold etc) talking about Alicia. It also gave an answer to how long the Bourne shoot will go on for, beginning of February and they will shoot in both Washington D.C. and Vegas too. It will be interesting to see if Alicia will shoot for that long. http://m.screendaily.com/5097101.article




I got the impression that the writer was apprehensive about meeting Alicia based on what she'd read in one or two American articles earlier this year. But once she did meet her she found her cool and "kooky", and good fun! I don't know why this writer feels the need to compare European actresses with JLaw? I didn't see the Mulligan one but I know Carey is very reserved....what did she say about her? I don't like what I read about JLaw here; she sounds like she's attention seeking and looking to shock with crude behaviour... maybe that's due to me being European!

Do we know if Alicia will be taking part in the Washington and Vegas Bourne filming? She wasn't in Tenerife during that part of the filming.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Where does it say she has a close relationship with Jina Jay?




As in close working relationship with Jina Jay and other top casting agents in London who sing her praises.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> I got the impression that the writer was apprehensive about meeting Alicia based on what she'd read in one or two American articles earlier this year. But once she did meet her she found her cool and "kooky", and good fun! I don't know why this writer feels the need to compare European actresses with JLaw? I didn't see the Mulligan one but I know Carey is very reserved....what did she say about her? I don't like what I read about JLaw here; she sounds like she's attention seeking and looking to shock with crude behaviour... maybe that's due to me being European!
> 
> Do we know if Alicia will be taking part in the Washington and Vegas Bourne filming? She wasn't in Tenerife during that part of the filming.




Yes, I'm guessing she's read Ruth La Ferla's piece in NY Times, ugh, don't like her "journalism" at all. 
The Carey interview said this: 

"While Jennifer Lawrence shares stories about her intestinal distress with late-night talk-show hosts and Shailene Woodley espouses the virtues of eating clay, Mulligan is uninterested in offering up quirky personal tidbits so as to appear relatable. As a result, she's a bit at odds with a culture that demands its actors use social media or develop a lifestyle brand."
Maybe she just doesn't like JLaw, I don't know, just don't see the point of comparing them like that.

It's probably likely Alicia will do some filming in the US aswell. Sounds like it from the article too, that she'll have to do some travel to attend TDG events while filming. The part filmed in Tenerife was very short, basically just Bourne looking for Nicky in Greece. Julia Stiles wrapped after only filming for two weeks, her character will barely be in the movie.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> As in close working relationship with Jina Jay and other top casting agents in London who sing her praises.



I wouldn't consider that a close working relationship. I feel like they're talking about her in a way like they've met her during their respective casting processes and experienced her professionalism. I doubt it goes beyond that and they meet for coffee regularly. Though she does have an advantage now in being cast by them more often because they know what they get.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> I wouldn't consider that a close working relationship. I feel like they're talking about her in a way like they've met her during their respective casting processes and experienced her professionalism. I doubt it goes beyond that and they meet for coffee regularly. Though she does have an advantage now in being cast by them more often because they know what they get.




Yeah, that's a better way of describing it. The important thing is she's well known to those who matter in the industry and has a good agent who she's close to [emoji3]


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, that's a better way of describing it. The important thing is she's well known to those who matter in the industry and has a good agent who she's close to [emoji3]



3 agents she's close to.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> 3 agents she's close to.




Lol [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

New photo of Alicia at TDG Q & A in Los Angeles today.



	

		
			
		

		
	
https://twitter.com/itchyypanda/status/668205752444563456


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia has just arrived on the red carpet at TDG premiere in LA





https://instagram.com/p/-XsjGXECPK/


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> IA* and those who claim Alicia's rise is due to the like of Weinstein would do well to read this article* to learn how Alicia has become so highly regarded in the industry and getting top roles. Not that they'll bother of course, trashing her to fit their agenda is what motivates them.
> 
> Interesting that she has a close relationship with Jina Jay; Michael's company DMC also has one. And of course Michael's agent Conor is also a close friend of his [emoji3]


This stuff is even mocked on AW.. 



jcsepjj said:


> Quite weird interview, wasn't sure if the journalist liked Alicia or not. I thought the European royalty part was throwing shade at first but she made it clear on twitter that it wasn't. She just thought Alicia was really pretty. And once again comparing actresses to JLaw? Read another interview she did with Carey Mulligan for Suffragette and she brought up the JLaw comparison there too. *I don't get the point of that.*
> 
> Another interesting piece on Alicia came out today; an interview with London based casting directors (Nina Gold etc) talking about Alicia. It also gave an answer to how long the Bourne shoot will go on for, beginning of February and they will shoot in both Washington D.C. and Vegas too. It will be interesting to see if Alicia will shoot for that long. http://m.screendaily.com/5097101.article


I agree. I didn't know this:


> The director was so adamant that Vikander was right for "The Danish Girl" that when she had a scheduling conflict, production was put on hold for five months to accommodate her.
> 
> "We just knew that she was right, so we decided it was worth it to shut everything down and wait," said Gail Mutrux, one of "Danish Girl's" producers. "She always resists making an obvious sentimental choice in the most emotional scenes."






jcsepjj said:


> Thank for posting the twitter reviews. Alex Garland and Matt Damon have also both said that A Royal Affair was the reason for wanting Alicia in their movies. I g*et why, both her, Mads and Mikkel are incredible in it  and have such great chemistry. It's such a wonderful film and story.*
> It seems The Danish Girl is getting mixed reviews but Alicia's performance is getting praise. Hope that's enough.


 Folgaard also won The Silver Bear. 
Ellwood (Oscar pundit) on the best supporting actress race:
http://awardscampaign.com/2015/11/19/best-supporting-actress-contenders-2016/

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Alicia-Vikander-One-True-Terror-About-Filming-Danish-Girl-95057.html


> In the end, Alicia Vikander didnt really have too much to worry about when it came to her painting skills. Mostly because her performance in The Danish Girl is so supremely layered with nuanced emotion, heart-breaking angst, and raw magnetism that you cant take your eyes off her as youre too scared youll miss another moment of beauty.
> 
> Seriously, Alicia Vikander is that good in The Danish Girl. And while Eddie Redmaynes equally magnificent performance as Lili Elbe is likely to draw the most attention because of the actors physical transformation, Vikander is just as important in relating the complex dramas and conflicts of the film to the audience, while she also stops The Danish Girl from toppling into the overly melodramatic.


----------



## BagBerry13

More from the premiere.

View attachment 3195122
View attachment 3195123


View attachment 3195124
View attachment 3195125


View attachment 3195126
View attachment 3195127


View attachment 3195128
View attachment 3195129


View attachment 3195130
View attachment 3195131

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3195133
View attachment 3195135


View attachment 3195136


View attachment 3195137
View attachment 3195138


----------



## Idun

She could look so much better. Her stylist really let her down


----------



## pearlyqueen

I've seen Alicia styled better but she looks 10 times better than Amber Heard IMO. Great to see Alicia looking so happy though [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Some lovely pics you posted here - Alicia looks happy and glowing [emoji3] I really like these ones too


----------



## BagBerry13

I like her hair and make-up, just not her dress. Probably Louis Vuitton.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why does she look so fabulous in film and so bland in photos?


----------



## jcsepjj

I'm not crazy about the dress, Louis Vuitton rarely get it right, although imo all the dresses look better on Alicia then the models on the runway, but I prefer her hair and make up like this. Very natural compared to the Toronto premiere. I like Amber's suit for the event, love suits on women, but the hair and make up isn't the best.

A lot of cute pictures, it's obvious that Alicia likes all these people! I agree, she look so happy and radiant!


----------



## twiddlebird

Her hair and makeup were much better this time. Too much eye makeup on her does her no favors. She needs to go simple and fresh, like this.

The dress does everything wrong for her figure. It made her already broad and fit shoulders look even bigger. She usually wears dresses with either a belt or a skirt look, to bring her waist in. She can't do that with this dress because of the very pretty pattern, which is why the whole dress is pretty, but a mistake on her. IMO, She needs to keep up with the belts or skirts with waist cinching looks, to bring her waist in. 

The dress does look comfortable, though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I'm not crazy about the dress, Louis Vuitton rarely get it right, although imo all the dresses look better on Alicia then the models on the runway, but I prefer her hair and make up like this. Very natural compared to the Toronto premiere. I like Amber's suit for the event, love suits on women, but the hair and make up isn't the best.
> 
> A lot of cute pictures, it's obvious that Alicia likes all these people! I agree, she look so happy and radiant!
> ]




IMO Alicia always looks better on the red carpet when she doesn't wear LV and makes her own choices. My favourite dresses she's worn this year at premieres are those at the Stockholm premiere of  the Ingrid Bergman film (Victoria Beckham?), the red dress she wore to the Steve Jobs premiere in NY and especially the Valentino at the Macbeth premiere in Cannes. She never needs much make up, she has beautiful skin and looks stunning without it.

Btw, did she attend the after party for The Danish Girl last night? This guy, an Academy and BAFTA voter, who raved about Alicia's performance and beauty tweeted he was disappointed not to see her there...

https://twitter.com/brucerfeldman/status/668468485924634624


----------



## jcsepjj

I liked the LV dresses she wore in Venice and also the amfAR outfit + the white one she wore at the NYC premiere for UNCLE. Sometimes they're cute. But I too prefer her in other brands, she looked great in Stella McCartney in Rome aswell!  I saw that tweet, weird, I've seen plenty of pics of her from the after party so she was definitely there. The pics of her and Tom are from the party. She changed into a black dress, maybe he didn't recognise her, lol.

I agree she looks better when she wears belts to accentuate her waist. I think she's looking a little buffer, or is it just me? She's still very skinny but somehow she's looking more toned. Some gym hours for Bourne?


----------



## pearlyqueen

An account of Saturday's Danish Girl Q & A with a few new pics too. Alicia has a new fan here! [emoji3]

http://www.mikethefanboy.com/the-da...alicia-vikander-and-eddie-redmayne-autograph/


----------



## jcsepjj

Bourne wrapped in London, they are doing some filming in Berlin too. 




https://twitter.com/ledoctor/status/668451028208062464

Fun to read that they actually had time to talk to people afterwards! Here's the "highlights" from the Q&A, always fun watching Americans react to Alicia's potty mouth. 
http://youtu.be/9WqdxOg8VhA


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Bourne wrapped in London, they are doing some filming in Berlin too.
> 
> View attachment 3196009
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ledoctor/status/668451028208062464
> 
> Fun to read that they actually had time to talk to people afterwards! Here's the "highlights" from the Q&A, always fun watching Americans react to Alicia's potty mouth.
> http://youtu.be/9WqdxOg8VhA




This film is a long shoot! Won't it be about 5 months by the time it wraps? I guess we don't know if Alicia will be involved in all 3 further locations? If she goes to Berlin I bet she'll enjoy the Christmas markets there [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

Yes, it will be a really long shoot. But it's taken them weeks just to film the Paddington scene in London. We'll see how much more work Alicia has to do. I'm sure she'd love to spend a few weeks in Berlin. Remember her saying Daniel took her and Benedict out to a lot of fun places there during the filming of The Fifth Estate and she's been to Berlinale a few times.

Here's a new fun interview;
http://youtu.be/JQltnBMnWgM


----------



## mollie12

Lainey on the premiere/dress:



> You know then that Alicia comes to play. What's her game? So far the game is understated. At least by appearance. I've met her. She's unfairly, stupidly beautiful in person. Have you noticed though that while she wears beautiful clothes often, everything is subdued? The hair is never too much. The makeup is always on the natural side. Check her out at The Danish Girl premiere. See? You could argue that a girl so gorgeous doesn't need embellishment and I don't disagree. But during her breakthrough year, I wonder if that's not a deliberate move. To not appear, despite once declaring herself one to watch, that she's not the one to try too hard for it.



http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-...-of-The-Danish-Girl-with-Eddie-Redmayne/41295


----------



## pearlyqueen

Photos of Alicia yesterday in Washington DC and  for the LGBT Champions of Change
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 at the White House


----------



## pearlyqueen

And photos of Alicia at the Washington DC premiere of The Danish Girl. Included one posters' comments about her - sweet 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just found this one too, someone else who found Alicia sweet - and beguiling!
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/-cml4dI9wo/


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> And photos of Alicia at the Washington DC premiere of The Danish Girl. Included one posters' comments about her - sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196993
> View attachment 3196994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196986



The woman in the first picture is Mya Taylor, a transgender actress from the film _Tangerine_ (also getting some Oscar buzz). It's nice to see her support this film.


----------



## Allie28

It's nice to see people who have actually met her say what a sweetheart she is.  And on a superficial note, I'd kill for her complexion....flawless.


----------



## pearlyqueen

The UK premiere of The Danish Girl will be on 8th December in Leicester Square. Alicia is confirmed to attend [emoji3]

http://markmeets.com/film-premieres/the-danish-girl-uk-film-premiere/


----------



## jcsepjj

Thanks for sharing everyone! I got a chat with Raymond Braun, who Alicia did the youtube interview with that I posted, and he too said she was kind and lovely and that he felt a strong connection to her. You can really tell while watching the video that they got along great. He was hoping to be able to interview her again come award season if she gets an oscar nom, he predicted she would. Fingers crossed, we don't even know which category they'll try to place her in.. He also shared some picture with me from their session and was super sweet 

I know Allie! Would kill to be able to walk around looking that perfect and natural, it doesn't even look like she's wearing make up. Don't know what to make of the Lainey article, could be deliberate but she has always kept it on the natural side, I'm happy she isn't changing. 








Finally a confirmed date for the London premiere. So Alicia's got BIFA on the 6th, premiere the 8th and European Film Awards on the 12th. Poor Matt and Paul Greengrass..


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> The woman in the first picture is Mya Taylor, a transgender actress from the film _Tangerine_ (also getting some Oscar buzz). It's nice to see her support this film.




The man is Jake Graf, he's also a transgender actor  He looks amazing!


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> The man is Jake Graf, he's also a transgender actor  He looks amazing!



Which man? Are you talking about the same picture? If yes, that's Tom Hooper, the director.


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> Which man? Are you talking about the same picture? If yes, that's Tom Hooper, the director.







I was referring to this picture of Jake Graf and Rebecca Root, both are in the movie.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Thanks for sharing everyone! I got a chat with Raymond Braun, who Alicia did the youtube interview with that I posted, and he too said she was kind and lovely and that he felt a strong connection to her. You can really tell while watching the video that they got along great. He was hoping to be able to interview her again come award season if she gets an oscar nom, he predicted she would. Fingers crossed, we don't even know which category they'll try to place her in.. He also shared some picture with me from their session and was super sweet
> 
> I know Allie! Would kill to be able to walk around looking that perfect and natural, it doesn't even look like she's wearing make up. Don't know what to make of the Lainey article, could be deliberate but she has always kept it on the natural side, I'm happy she isn't changing.
> 
> Finally a confirmed date for the London premiere. So Alicia's got BIFA on the 6th, premiere the 8th and European Film Awards on the 12th. Poor Matt and Paul Greengrass..




Did you say the Bourne shoot was moving on to Berlin this week? If so Alicia's not likely to be there...wonder how much more she has to film of it, especially as she won't be available in 2 weeks time also.

Oh and I'd ignore that Lainey and whatever it was she said. These American gossip sites have no inside information and often know less than the fans of the people they write about, and they love making snarky remarks too. I don't know why people take any notice of them tbh!!


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Did you say the Bourne shoot was moving on to Berlin this week? If so Alicia's not likely to be there...wonder how much more she has to film of it, especially as she won't be available in 2 weeks time also.
> 
> Oh and I'd ignore that Lainey and whatever it was she said. These American gossip sites have no inside information and often know less than the fans of the people they write about, and they love making snarky remarks too. I don't know why people take any notice of them tbh!!




I don't know when they start shooting in Berlin but Matt is already there. Could be Alicia is going to be filming in the US in January? Since it's in Alicia's contract that she's aloud to take time off for TDG duty I'm sure they are fine with it  Matt probably has some events to attend too once award season approaches?

Well Alicia has stayed the same, that's for sure. But I guess they've got to try and find something to complain about!


----------



## jcsepjj

DP/30 interview
http://youtu.be/XaIpDZ6Irz0


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> DP/30 interview
> http://youtu.be/XaIpDZ6Irz0




Thanks for posting this, just watched it. Slightly disappointed that Poland went over the same ground we've heard before from Alicia. I didn't learn anything new about her, it was a bit of a wasted opportunity IMO. On the plus side Alicia comes across very well as a warm, down to earth person; I think she's gained a lot of new fans in the US over the past week judging by comments on Twitter and Instagram! [emoji3]


----------



## BagBerry13

New article from the LA Times.
I guess her publicist told her about her image coming across cold. She addresses it. The article also says "rumoured boyfriend Michael Fassbender" which is a better way to put it given they never confirmed anything.
She also sounds totally German saying "Time is money".  That could've been me saying that.

View attachment 3198092


View attachment 3198093


----------



## BagBerry13

Some pics from the afterparty.

View attachment 3198259


View attachment 3198260


View attachment 3198261


View attachment 3198262


View attachment 3198263


View attachment 3198264

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

Getting picked up at the Chateau Marmont.

View attachment 3198266


View attachment 3198267


View attachment 3198268


View attachment 3198269


View attachment 3198270


View attachment 3198271


View attachment 3198272


View attachment 3198273

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

Arriving at LAX. She's really a walking LV ad. 

View attachment 3198275


View attachment 3198276


View attachment 3198277


View attachment 3198278


View attachment 3198279


View attachment 3198280


View attachment 3198281


View attachment 3198282


View attachment 3198283


View attachment 3198284

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3198285


View attachment 3198286


View attachment 3198287


View attachment 3198288


----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you BagBerry for all pics


----------



## girlwhowaited

I behind on her interviews but I just seem all her outfits choices this week and I have liked them all. The premiere LV dress looks a 1000X better on her. And I would be a walking LV ad too if I could get anything I wanted for free like she can.


----------



## jcsepjj

She makes LV look good, honestly think it was a great move of them to get her when they did. I hope she'll wear less LV in the future though, she looks fine in their dresses, just not amazing. She wore Victoria Beckham at the Washington premiere. Not crazy about the siluett but she looked smart in white. Appropriate for the event. 

She wore a cute dress to the q&a last night;


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> Arriving at LAX. She's really a walking LV ad.



LV and Apple ad  She looks fab in this outfit. Thanks for the pics


----------



## jcsepjj

Harper's Bazaar, January 2016!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Harper's Bazaar, January 2016!
> 
> View attachment 3198843
> 
> View attachment 3198844




Wow Alicia is stunning - beautiful photos! Is it just a photoshoot or an article/interview too?


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia and Tom Hooper are taking over Imdb today and Alicia's been aswering some fan questions and made lists of her Top 10 Films To Watch Over And Over and Top 10 Influential Female Movie Performances!

http://www.imdb.com/feature/alicia-vikander-top-films-to-watch-over-and-over/ls031576382/

http://www.imdb.com/feature/alicia-..._rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_t=15061&pf_rd_i=homepage


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia and Tom Hooper are taking over Imdb today and Alicia's been aswering some fan questions and made lists of her Top 10 Films To Watch Over And Over and Top 10 Influential Female Movie Performances!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/feature/alicia-vikander-top-films-to-watch-over-and-over/ls031576382/
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/feature/alicia-..._rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_t=15061&pf_rd_i=homepage




Thanks for this. Is it live? I can't see the answering questions bit/option? Are they still in LA as its only 6am there...


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for this. Is it live? I can't see the answering questions bit/option? Are they still in LA as its only 6am there...




NP!  No, I think it was recorded in London a few weeks ago. I could be wrong but I think Alicia is already back in Europe, Tom is scheduled for a Q&A today but Alicia is not attending. Maybe she's gone straight to Berlin for Bourne or she's back in London for some down time before next weeks events.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She looks great in HBs new issue - white is definitely her color


----------



## kahajose

Can someone tell me the PR fail for Alicia Vikander?


----------



## BagBerry13

kahajose said:


> Can someone tell me the PR fail for Alicia Vikander?


----------



## kahajose

Nice quote. Interesting non sequitur. Anyway, am curious about the discussed PR fail. I think she was great in Ex Machina.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kahajose said:


> Nice quote. Interesting non sequitur. Anyway, am curious about the discussed PR fail. I think she was great in Ex Machina.




What do you mean "the discussed PR fail"??


----------



## kahajose

Oh, I see. The quotes are part of the signature thing. It's automatic. Sorry, I'm new to this forum. Someone in this thread said that she made some PR mistake and I was just trying to figure out what it was. I guess some people might think her W magazine interview might come across as arrogant, but I think she just came across as a very self assured actress who openly wants to be more famous (refreshingly honest). If that's all people were talking about in the thread, it's a tempest in a teapot.


----------



## kahajose

pearlyqueen said:


> What do you mean "the discussed PR fail"??


Post #722


----------



## kahajose

moonmae said:


> I think the Alicia cyberbullying is getting out of hand, and I agree that dating Michael is a huge factor. I've watched her in a few films and I think she's a really good actress - there must be a reason she keeps getting hired! I didn't like her in The Seventh Son, but I didn't like anything about that movie...
> 
> That said, I do think her PR people need to come up with a new strategy and do damage control. For a relative newcomer and unknown (I know she's not really, but for the general public she is) to introduce herself to the wider public as THE NEXT BIG THING/ OSCARS comes across as pretty damn arrogant. Jumping the gun on the oscars is a bad, bad move. I don't think this is a male/female issue - if some young actor said that, I would think he's pretty bigheaded too. There's nothing wrong in thinking that, but not the smartest thing to say. Chastain was shopped around on magazines while her movies were released or after, and her movies were very well received (Cannes, Box office hits) so she was on solid ground. Plus she comes across as very grounded in interviews. Alicia's done great work in her movies, but they haven't won any festival coverage or smashed box office records, so she doesn't have anything solid to back her up.
> 
> Hope she recovers from this PR stumble. I think she's talented and charismatic, and looking forward to seeing more of her work.


What was her PR stumble? I'm late to the conversation obviously, but am just curious.


----------



## BagBerry13

This is a perceived PR fail. Mainly by Americans who want their actors humble and modest. This quote underwent a lot of interpretation. Everyone can take it the way they want.


----------



## kahajose

BagBerry13 said:


> This is a perceived PR fail. Mainly by Americans who want their actors humble and modest. This quote underwent a lot of interpretation. Everyone can take it the way they want.


Gotcha. Thanks for taking the time BagBerry13!


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> This is a perceived PR fail. Mainly by Americans who want their actors humble and modest. This quote underwent a lot of interpretation. Everyone can take it the way they want.




Indeed. The irony is that some of the "stars" who pretend to be humble and modest in interviews are the ones living in multi million pound gated mansions, flanked by bouncers and who demand shops are cleared so they don't have to breathe the same air as the rest of us. Whilst Alicia lives a modest humble life minding her own business.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed. The irony is that some of the American "stars" who pretend to be humble and modest in interviews are the ones living in multi million pound gated mansions, flanked by bouncers and who demand shops are cleared so they don't have to breathe the same air as the rest of us. Whilst Alicia lives a modest humble life minding her own business.



That's not only limited to American actors as you can see with Alicia. They want everyone that works there no matter the nationality to pretend like they're just coincidentally in the Oscar race and that no team of agents or publicists has helped them. It just fell in their laps and "God smiled upon them".


----------



## kahajose

Regardless of how she lives, I think it's great that she's pretty straightforward about wanting the fame part. While fame does have its challenges to be sure, all of them want it badly. It's disingenuous when they say they don't want it.


----------



## kahajose

Most know how to strike the right 'modesty' tone for the masses. Poor Anne Hathaway is an example of someone how over adjusts in her attempts to come across as down to earth. Classic reaction formation.


----------



## BagBerry13

kahajose said:


> Regardless of how she lives, I think it's great that she's pretty straightforward about wanting the fame part. While fame does have its challenges to be sure, all of them want it badly. It's disingenuous when they say they don't want it.



That's one of the misinterpretations. I doubt she wants the fame part. She just wants to be better known as an actress. She wants to be known for the talent not for whom she's dating. And since all these films were due this year she was clearly becoming more known. You had to be blind to not notice her.



kahajose said:


> Most know how to strike the right 'modesty' tone for the masses. Poor Anne Hathaway is an example of someone how over adjusts in her attempts to come across as down to earth. Classic reaction formation.



Hardly anyone finds Anne Hathaway humble. From what I hear most people find her annoying. She's too desperate and seems ingenuine. She would've sold both her kidneys AND her liver to get that Oscar.


----------



## kahajose

Yeah. Hathaway does try to be humble though. The only one who outdoes Anne Hathaway on that score is Gwyneth Paltrow. On the other end of the spectrum is Jennifer Lawrence who could teach master classes on how to be a lovable movie star.


----------



## BagBerry13

kahajose said:


> Yeah. Hathaway does try to be humble though. The only one who outdoes Anne Hathaway on that score is Gwyneth Paltrow. On the other end of the spectrum is Jennifer Lawrence who could teach master classes on how to be a lovable movie star.



Well, Goop doesn't even try to be humble. She knows she's better than us peasants.
And as also discussed in this thread, a few people already think JLaw is overdoing her girl-next-door thing. It gets annoying if you've fallen the nth time on the red carpet. Get your sh*t together and learn how to walk in heels.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kahajose said:


> Yeah. Hathaway does try to be humble though. The only one who outdoes Anne Hathaway on that score is Gwyneth Paltrow. On the other end of the spectrum is Jennifer Lawrence who could teach master classes on how to be a lovable movie star.




You think? Jennifer Lawrence makes me cringe sometimes, I find her attempts to appear "lovable" way over the top and often crude! I prefer actresses to come across a bit more classy and IMO Alicia is very classy [emoji3]


----------



## kahajose

I can't find Bomer's thread...


----------



## kahajose

Cate Blanchett is pretty great too. If you haven't seen Carol, check it out!


----------



## BagBerry13

kahajose said:


> I can't find Bomer's thread...



Page 26. Not very popular.


----------



## kahajose

Thx


----------



## mistikat

kahajose said:


> I can't find Bomer's thread...



http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/matt-bomer-668271-43.html


----------



## kahajose

mistikat said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/matt-bomer-668271-43.html


Thanks Mistikat! I actually couldn't find it on p. 26. The link was helpful!


----------



## kahajose

BagBerry13 said:


> Page 26. Not very popular.


Hey. The Bomer page is no longer active, so I can't post on it. And it looks like you closed my new Bomer thread. Whatever shall I do?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

kahajose said:


> Yeah. Hathaway does try to be humble though. The only one who outdoes Anne Hathaway on that score is Gwyneth Paltrow. On the other end of the spectrum is Jennifer Lawrence who could teach master classes on how to be a lovable movie star.



There's more and more people who dislike JLaw actually, you'd be surprised.

On the other hand, I know many people who like Alicia.


----------



## kahajose

Anecdotally, yes. But as far as media representation, JLaw's got it on lockdown. I hope Alicia breaks out. I really like her a lot.


----------



## kahajose

Btw, Cinamonn_girl, you look like Lea Seydoux. Or is her pic your avatar? Regardless, I think she's a fantastic actress!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

kahajose said:


> Anecdotally, yes. But as far as media representation, JLaw's got it on lockdown. I hope Alicia breaks out. I really like her a lot.



That's true, she really has it and it's all due to the fact that many people want to believe that celebrities are just like them and therefore, it's easier for them to connect with them. In example, JLaw keeps on falling down which to me is getting a bit annoying to be honest, but many people still see it as something that makes her one of us, of us regular folks because celebrities don't fall down, do they? She keeps getting points there all the time.

And when it comes to Alicia, unfortunately for her dating Michael Fassbender who is one of the hottest actors at the moment brings a lot of haters. I mean, just go to his thread here - half of people are convinced it's not a real relationship for thousand of reasons. It's absolutely crazy.

I really want for her to become even more succesful because she's talented and even if she comes as an ice queen to many, I'd say it has more to do with her being European than anything else. We are not immediately as warm as Americans are if that makes sense - we are more careful and honest. We don't smile because we have to or because it is expected of us if you understand what I'm trying to say - do not want to hurt anyone 



kahajose said:


> Btw, Cinamonn_girl, you look like Lea Seydoux. Or is her pic your avatar? Regardless, I think she's a fantastic actress!



It's Lea, yes!


----------



## kahajose

Lea is phenomenal! Blue is the Warmest Color was amazing.

I haven't dug into the thread. What are the reasons people give as to why Alicia's relationship with Fassbender?


----------



## kahajose

And yes JLaw's trips are wearing thin.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed. The irony is that some of the "stars" who pretend to be humble and modest in interviews are the ones living in multi million pound gated mansions, flanked by bouncers and who demand shops are cleared so they don't have to breathe the same air as the rest of us. Whilst Alicia lives a modest humble life minding her own business.




Lol!!!! Yeah, true.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kahajose said:


> Lea is phenomenal! Blue is the Warmest Color was amazing.
> 
> I haven't dug into the thread. What are the reasons people give as to why Alicia's relationship with Fassbender?




I wouldn't advise you dig too deep about all the "reasons" why some people refuse to accept that Michael and Alicia's relationship is real.....the "theories" stretch from ridiculous to downright insulting to both of them. To give you a flavour:

- it's all PR. It's been pointed out that they both refuse to talk about their relationship and decline to be photographed together on red carpets etc. However they are together as constantly as they can be in their private life with their schedules. Hardly what you'd expect of a showmance!

- Their relationship has been masterminded by Harvey Weinstein. You may come across references to Alicia as "Weinstein girl". Nobody can explain why HW would have any interest in either of them, so ludicrous stuff is promulgated like Alicia wants publicity so gives sexual favours to HW or Michael is being blackmailed by him for some murky secrets.

- Derek Cianfrance, the director of TLBO, forced them to live together and engage in a sexual relationship during filming. This has resulted in Michael being in a Stockholm Syndrome state that he hasn't escaped from.

I could go on, but the "theories" are so ridiculous and tedious and have been going on most of this year, really since it became clear that Alicia is not one of Michael's co-star flings, but a woman he's more serious about. It doesn't matter how much evidence is cited to demonstrate they are a real couple, some refuse to accept it, they just don't want it to be so constantly try to convince themselves and others. From what I can glean, some have issues with Alicia and don't want her to be his girlfriend, others don't want him to have a serious girlfriend at all. Either way the result is the same and shows no sign of letting up. Expect a great deal more in this vein during awards season too; if they're seen or photographed together it's a clear PR stunt, if they avoid the cameras it's proof that Michael can't stand her and can't bear to be near her etc etc etc. There is a "theory" for either eventuality, however they decide to play it Michael and Alicia just can't win!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Cinamonn_girl said:


> And when it comes to Alicia, unfortunately for her dating Michael Fassbender who is one of the hottest actors at the moment brings a lot of haters. I mean, just go to his thread here - half of people are convinced it's not a real relationship for thousand of reasons. It's absolutely crazy.
> 
> I really want for her to become even more succesful because she's talented and even if she comes as an ice queen to many, I'd say it has more to do with her being European than anything else. We are not immediately as warm as Americans are if that makes sense - we are more careful and honest. We don't smile because we have to or because it is expected of us if you understand what I'm trying to say - do not want to hurt anyone




Totally agree with you, regarding the hate Alicia gets from some quarters which is due to her being Michael Fassbender's girlfriend. He's a very desired man and some people want him to stay single and don't want a pesky girlfriend to interfere with their fantasies or ruin their hoped for chance with him! This is evident by all the hateful stuff originating from his fandom; the rest of the world perceives her as a talented actress, an accomplished woman and many find her very beautiful and men desirable. Some think Michael's the lucky one to have nabbed Alicia and not vice versa!

I also agree that the supposed "ice queen" thing is largely due to Alicia being European. As one myself I find us just as warm as Americans but not in a superficial way. With people we don't know or in work situations we are more guarded and restrained which is how Alicia can come across in interviews sometimes. Unfortunately the American media seems to have interpreted that as her being cold and have cut her no slack. As well as having to communicate in a second language she had little experience of giving interviews etc prior to this year and was nervous too. I'm sure Michael has given her the benefit of his experience though to help her navigate through it! In contrast people who meet Alicia generally describe her as humble,sweet and lovely [emoji3]


----------



## BagBerry13

kahajose said:


> Hey. The Bomer page is no longer active, so I can't post on it. And it looks like you closed my new Bomer thread. Whatever shall I do?



I haven't closed anything. That were the mods. You can still post in the other Bomer thread. You just need to tick the box on the bottom.


----------



## jcsepjj

There's some irony in the fact that some of Michael's fans keep claiming that Alicia is using him to benefit her and "keeps talking about him any chance she gets" (which we have yet to see an example of?) when American journalists describe her as cold for completely ignoring them when they ask her questions about him. She doesn't giggle and play coy but actually just ignores them. She has every right to when people don't respect her wishes to keep her private life private. 

Matt Damon is having a family vacation in Dublin atm, so Alicia's probably back in London


----------



## Idun

kahajose said:


> Regardless of how she lives, I think it's great that she's pretty straightforward about wanting the fame part. While fame does have its challenges to be sure, all of them want it badly. It's disingenuous when they say they don't want it.



I think it's so strange that her comment about having several movies at the Oscars was read as if _she_ expected to be up for an Oscar. I read it as if she was proud  of the movies she had coming out and expected the movies to be in the award race.


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> *She makes LV look good*, honestly think it was a great move of them to get her when they did. I hope she'll wear less LV in the future though, she looks fine in their dresses, just not amazing. She wore Victoria Beckham at the Washington premiere. Not crazy about the siluett but she looked smart in white. Appropriate for the event.
> 
> She wore a cute dress to the q&a last night;
> 
> View attachment 3198381


 The dress she wore at TMFU premiere,or the dress she wore at the Venice FF premiere would  have looked hideous on other women. 
This is the pink version worn by Jennifer Connelly (she's also a LV testimonial):


I like the LV she wore at the Met Gala,but this is my favorite LV look 



Like I said,I prefer her style during the Anna Karenina/A Royal Affair promo tour. I don't particularly like Dior and Chanel,but she looked better.


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia and Tom Hooper are taking over Imdb today and Alicia's been aswering some fan questions and made lists of her Top 10 Films To Watch Over And Over and Top 10 Influential Female Movie Performances!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/feature/alicia-vikander-top-films-to-watch-over-and-over/ls031576382/
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/feature/alicia-..._rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_t=15061&pf_rd_i=homepage


She has good taste. 



pearlyqueen said:


> I wouldn't advise you dig too deep about all the "reasons" why some people refuse to accept that Michael and Alicia's relationship is real.....the "theories" stretch from ridiculous to downright insulting to both of them. To give you a flavour:
> 
> - it's all PR. It's been pointed out that they both refuse to talk about their relationship and decline to be photographed together on red carpets etc. However they are together as constantly as they can be in their private life with their schedules. Hardly what you'd expect of a showmance!
> 
> - Their relationship has been masterminded by Harvey Weinstein. You may come across references to Alicia as "Weinstein girl". Nobody can explain why HW would have any interest in either of them, so ludicrous stuff is promulgated like Alicia wants publicity so gives sexual favours to HW or Michael is being blackmailed by him for some murky secrets.


After having read that HW was trying to make her "famous" two years ago when she had a supporting role in The Fifth Estate (DreamWorks) and a Swedish movie (Hotell) screening at the Toronto Film Festival, nothing can surprise me anymore.. 




BagBerry13 said:


> That's one of the misinterpretations. I doubt she wants the fame part. *She just wants to be better known as an actress.* She wants to be known for the talent not for whom she's dating. And since all these films were due this year she was clearly becoming more known. You had to be blind to not notice her.


She said that she was ready to be a bit more known after saying that she had worked in  the past two years without being in the public eye,so yes,this makes sense.


Idun said:


> I think it's so strange that her comment about having several movies at the Oscars was read as if _she_ expected to be up for an Oscar. I read it as if she was proud  of the movies she had coming out and expected the movies to be in the award race.


I agree. She was just acknowledging the pedigree of some movies (TDG,TLBO and Tulip Fever). 



jcsepjj said:


> There's some irony in the fact that some of Michael's fans keep claiming that Alicia is using him to benefit her and "keeps talking about him any chance she gets" (which we have yet to see an example of?) *when American journalists describe her as cold for completely ignoring them when they ask her questions about him. She doesn't giggle and play coy but actually just ignores them*. She has every right to when people don't respect her wishes to keep her private life private.
> 
> Matt Damon is having a family vacation in Dublin atm, so Alicia's probably back in London


This is one of the reasons why the NYT fashion journalist La Ferla was so irritated.. Also,I remember she got similarly upset when she was interviewed by The Times.


It seems like A24 will send screeners:
https://twitter.com/DavidPoland/status/668942288232411136
@DavidPoland: I love A24. LOvE. But not even sending the insta-classic Ex Machina?  BOOOOO!!!

@DavidPoland: I am told that Ex Machina will soon be distributed for awards. Thank you, A24.


----------



## jcsepjj

Morgane said:


> After having read that HW was trying to make her "famous" two years ago when she had a supporting role in The Fifth Estate (DreamWorks) and a Swedish movie (Hotell) screening at the Toronto Film Festival, nothing can surprise me anymore..




Lol, exactly.



Morgane said:


> It seems like A24 will send screeners:
> https://twitter.com/DavidPoland/status/668942288232411136
> @DavidPoland: I love A24. LOvE. But not even sending the insta-classic Ex Machina?  BOOOOO!!!
> 
> @DavidPoland: I am told that Ex Machina will soon be distributed for awards. Thank you, A24.




Hope this is true. I have also found it weird how quiet it's been around Ex Machina given how many nominations it got for BIFA and European Film Awards. 

It would make me very happy to see it getting some attention. It could surely earn some nominations in the technical categories aswell as script? IMO Isaac should get a nom for best supporting, he was so great in it.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Just saw that she's in talks to star with James McAvoy in his upcoming project 



> Hollywoods red-hot star Alicia Vikander is in advanced negotiations to topline Wim Wenders romantic thriller Submergence opposite James McAvoy.



http://variety.com/2015/film/news/alicia-vikander-wim-wenders-submergence-1201649862/


----------



## BagBerry13

ScorpionDoom said:


> Just saw that she's in talks to star with James McAvoy in his upcoming project
> 
> 
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/alicia-vikander-wim-wenders-submergence-1201649862/



That sounds right up her alley. Not only is Wim Wenders the kind of director she'd love working with but if you read the synopsis and the chance to work with McAvoy I'm sure she'll jump to it if offered.


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> Just saw that she's in talks to star with James McAvoy in his upcoming project
> 
> 
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/alicia-vikander-wim-wenders-submergence-1201649862/



Awesome news!  I bet they'll have great chemistry.  The synopsis of the story makes me want to read the book.


----------



## mollie12

LOL I know more than a few people who were convinced that McAvoy couldn't stand her for some insane reason.


----------



## BagBerry13

Some more pics from the Washington screening.

View attachment 3201652


View attachment 3201653


View attachment 3201654


View attachment 3201655


View attachment 3201656


View attachment 3201657


View attachment 3201658


View attachment 3201659


View attachment 3201660

Source


----------



## jcsepjj

On the cover of Du Jour, gorgeous new pics! 
http://dujour.com/culture/alicia-vi...jour&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social


----------



## mollie12

I actually think Bruce Weber did her wrong there.   The grungy realism doesn't suit her at all.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> LOL I know more than a few people who were convinced that McAvoy couldn't stand her for some insane reason.




LOL! I think we all read those claims of how James hates Alicia; didn't she ruin the Montreal Grand Prix or something? And interfere with the Cherik fantasists? I just looked on IMDB and Alicia is listed on Submergence next to James, it looks definite. I believe they play lovers too....haha. And no mention of Harvey being involved that I can see... [emoji6]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jcsepjj said:


> On the cover of Du Jour, gorgeous new pics!
> http://dujour.com/culture/alicia-vi...jour&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social
> View attachment 3201683



I like Alicia but that cover is absolutely terrible.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> On the cover of Du Jour, gorgeous new pics!
> http://dujour.com/culture/alicia-vi...jour&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social
> View attachment 3201683




Thanks for posting[emoji3] I think some of the photos don't do Alicia justice, but there are some I like in the photoshoot. Isn't this the same photographer who did a photoshoot with Michael in the summer btw? Nice interview too, very positive about Alicia. [emoji2]


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for posting[emoji3] I think some of the photos don't do Alicia justice, but there are some I like in the photoshoot. Isn't this the same photographer who did a photoshoot with Michael in the summer btw? Nice interview too, very positive about Alicia. [emoji2]



Yes, Bruce Weber is an iconic photographer.  He shot that piece with MF and a feature with Harriet Walters for Italian Vogue in '09.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Yes, Bruce Weber is an iconic photographer.  He shot that piece with MF and a feature with Harriet Walters for Italian Vogue in '09.




Oh right, I loved that photoshoot with Harriet! Wonderful actress and the photos were very sweet and intimate [emoji3]


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> On the cover of Du Jour, gorgeous new pics!
> http://dujour.com/culture/alicia-vi...jour&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social
> View attachment 3201683



Here are the rest of the pictures.

View attachment 3201737


View attachment 3201738


View attachment 3201739


View attachment 3201740


View attachment 3201741


View attachment 3201742


View attachment 3201743


View attachment 3201744


View attachment 3201745


View attachment 3201746


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Some of the photos I like, some of them I don't - something's off a bit.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL! I think we all read those claims of how James hates Alicia; didn't she ruin the Montreal Grand Prix or something? And interfere with the Cherik fantasists? I just looked on IMDB and Alicia is listed on Submergence next to James, it looks definite. I believe they play lovers too....haha. And no mention of Harvey being involved that I can see... [emoji6]




So, wait, those anonymous sources that hang out on the xmen set and then run over to post on trashy gossip blogs aren't reliable? Who would have thought! 

Seriously though, sounds like something that's perfect for Alicia. Interesting script and a European director + a co-star she already knows. Hope it's for realz.


----------



## jcsepjj

I really love the pics. But then again, I'm all for the no hair and make up look. Alicia's interview magazine is my favourite cover so far. But they could definitely have made her "prettier". Nice words from Tom, Kit and Nicolas, love whenever someone points out how bright she is!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The rest of the photo's are 100% better. That cover shot though - oy.

She has great legs btw. Good strong dancer's legs.


----------



## Allie28

I like the ballet pics and the close ups of her face the best.  Killer legs and complexion.

Of course, playing someone's lover in a romantic thriller is EXACTLY what you do when you can't stand them.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I like the ballet pics and the close ups of her face the best.  Killer legs and complexion.
> 
> Of course, playing someone's lover in a romantic thriller is EXACTLY what you do when you can't stand them.




Loool Allie - I bet Alicia and James get on like a house on fire! Michael will be getting jittery about the love scenes...haha!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> So, wait, those anonymous sources that hang out on the xmen set and then run over to post on trashy gossip blogs aren't reliable? Who would have thought!
> 
> Seriously though, sounds like something that's perfect for Alicia. Interesting script and a European director + a co-star she already knows. Hope it's for realz.




It sounds like it's a done deal to me [emoji2]

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/alicia-vikander-joins-james-mcavoy-844215


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool Allie - I bet Alicia and James get on like a house on fire! *Michael will be getting jittery about the love scenes...haha*!



With James McAvoy? Doubtful. James seems like a cool guy and very committed to his wife.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> With James McAvoy? Doubtful. James seems like a cool guy and very committed to his wife.




It was a tongue in cheek comment.....many of us who post here regularly have to read a great deal of nonsense about Alicia by Fassy fans.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> With James McAvoy? Doubtful. James seems like a cool guy and very committed to his wife.



And even though Alicia is a nice girl I'm sure Charlize with whom he's shooting right now is more appealing to him in terms of (dirty) humour, personality, chatting topics (kids) and drinking ability. If anything would ever happen which it of course won't my money would be on her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pearlyqueen said:


> It was a tongue in cheek comment.....many of us who post here regularly have to read a great deal of nonsense about Alicia by Fassy fans.



I'm here regularly. I just don't post.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm here regularly. I just don't post.




Ah, well you'll know what I'm referring to then [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> And even though Alicia is a nice girl I'm sure Charlize with whom he's shooting right now is more appealing to him in terms of (dirty) humour, personality, chatting topics (kids) and drinking ability. If anything would ever happen which it of course won't my money would be on her.




Loool, indeed. Alicia doesn't seem like the type to play away either!


----------



## jcsepjj

Harper's Bazaar


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Now the Harper's Bazaar cover I _really_ like.


----------



## BagBerry13

Maybe it's just me but it bothers me that the letter is in her face. And I don't like the outfit.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Maybe it's just me but it bothers me that the letter is in her face. And I don't like the outfit.



No it annoys me a bit too. Not a fan of the dress either - but the reason I like this cover is it captures her face well. A lot of the times they don't capture her eyes and skin very well. This one has IMO.


----------



## girlwhowaited

BagBerry13 said:


> And even though Alicia is a nice girl I'm sure Charlize with whom he's shooting right now is more appealing to him in terms of (dirty) humour, personality, chatting topics (kids) and drinking ability. If anything would ever happen which it of course won't my money would be on her.



I agree with you but I think he will get on well with Alicia, she's also a lot of fun in interviews with people she's comfortable and James is a master on making people comfortable with him. btw, James is not shooting with Charlize right now, he's doing a M. Night Shyamalan film called Slipt. 

I also loved the Harper's Bazaar photoshoot, she looks gorgeous and the outfits are great too.


----------



## BagBerry13

girlwhowaited said:


> I agree with you but I think he will get on well with Alicia, she's also a lot of fun in interviews with people she's comfortable and James is a master on making people comfortable with him. btw, *James is not shooting with Charlize right now, he's doing a M. Night Shyamalan film called Slipt. *
> 
> I also loved the Harper's Bazaar photoshoot, she looks gorgeous and the outfits are great too.



I think he's done with that now given his hair and also his being back in the UK. I think he'll be going to either Budapest or Berlin soon.


----------



## girlwhowaited

BagBerry13 said:


> I think he's done with that now given his hair and also his being back in the UK. I think he'll be going to either Budapest or Berlin soon.



He's actually just pictures back in Phily (where they are filming it) with a shaved head a few  days ago, he said he shaved it again for Slipt but it's an indie movie with only a few weeks of filming so I expect he will be starting the new movie before the new year.

Anyway, I'm happy Alicia might be working with him, I haven't read the book but I heard the female lead was supposed to be older, but we all know Hollywood doesn't like casting older woman.


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> I agree with you but I think he will get on well with Alicia, she's also a lot of fun in interviews with people she's comfortable and James is a master on making people comfortable with him. btw, James is not shooting with Charlize right now, he's doing a M. Night Shyamalan film called Slipt.
> 
> 
> 
> I also loved the Harper's Bazaar photoshoot, she looks gorgeous and the outfits are great too.




I agree, Alicia would enjoy spending time with James. She's not prude at all and would appreciate his humour.  A lot of people think Alicia is a good girl but one of her best friends is Tove Lo.. And that's saying something.


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> I agree, Alicia would enjoy spending time with James. She's not prude at all and would appreciate his humour.  A lot of people think Alicia is a good girl but *one of her best friends is Tove Lo.. And that's saying something.*



Why? I don't know much about her (nothing at all actually).

It's funny that people straight away start defending her. I haven't even said anything bad about her, just that I think that someone else may fit better with James. Jeez!


----------



## Allie28

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No it annoys me a bit too. Not a fan of the dress either - but the reason I like this cover is it captures her face well. A lot of the times they don't capture her eyes and skin very well. This one has IMO.



IA.  This is one of my favorite covers of her so far.


----------



## pearlyqueen

MrsWeasley said:


> Hi all, want to introduce myself as it is my first time posting in a forum like this. I am a new fan of Alicia and I lover her style. She is so chic and effortlessly cool. She is very unconventionally beautiful in my opinion. Not a typical hollywood blonde beauty but something different and refreshing. I have been following this forum for about a month before I finally decided to take the big step and make an account. Thank you everyone who posts updates here. I would like to contribute here as well.




Hi and welcome! Totally agree, Alicia has a unique beauty with flawless skin and the most expressive eyes. She is very feminine too and elegant [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

MrsWeasley said:


> Hi all, want to introduce myself as it is my first time posting in a forum like this. I am a new fan of Alicia and I lover her style. She is so chic and effortlessly cool. She is very unconventionally beautiful in my opinion. Not a typical hollywood blonde beauty but something different and refreshing. I have been following this forum for about a month before I finally decided to take the big step and make an account. Thank you everyone who posts updates here. I would like to contribute here as well.




Welcome to the gang! It's really fun here, well, most of the time anyways


----------



## Allie28

MrsWeasley said:


> Hi all, want to introduce myself as it is my first time posting in a forum like this. I am a new fan of Alicia and I lover her style. She is so chic and effortlessly cool. She is very unconventionally beautiful in my opinion. Not a typical hollywood blonde beauty but something different and refreshing. I have been following this forum for about a month before I finally decided to take the big step and make an account. Thank you everyone who posts updates here. I would like to contribute here as well.



Welcome!


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia, Michael and some friends last night in London.


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> Why? I don't know much about her (nothing at all actually).




Tove Lo is known for being a party girl. She writes songs about sex and drugs and have gotten attention for flashing her audience in concerts. Basically, she did it once for fun and then a bunch of men in suits got cranky because the female nipple is so powerful it corrupts the minds of our youths, so now she keeps doing it just because people tell her not to. She doesn't like the double standards.


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> Tove Lo is known for being a party girl. She writes songs about sex and drugs and have gotten attention for flashing her audience in concerts. Basically, she did it once for fun and then a bunch of men in suits got cranky because the female nipple is so powerful it corrupts the minds of our youths, so now she keeps doing it just because people tell her not to. She doesn't like the double standards.



Oh, so she's basically a Swedish Miley Cyrus? Okaaay.


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> Oh, so she's basically a Swedish Miley Cyrus? Okaaay.




If that is the reason why Miley Cyrus does it then I suppose so.


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> If that is the reason why Miley Cyrus does it then I suppose so.



Believe me, no one cares about the reason. They only see nipples and that's your image. I've seen Rihanna and Miley's nipples more than my own. I'm actually tired of seeing them.


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> Believe me, no one cares about the reason. They only see nipples and that's your image. I've seen Rihanna and Miley's nipples more than my own. I'm actually tired of seeing them.




A bit of a side track, but isn't that the whole point? To make the nipples mundane rather then sexualized? At least I think it is.


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> A bit of a side track, but isn't that the whole point? To make the nipples mundane rather then sexualized? At least I think it is.



Well, I guess so. But since I didn't grow up in the US I don't need it. The nipple is already normal where I live. We invented nude beaches. I see nudity regularly on TV before 10 o'clock. I don't get horny seeing a nipple.


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I guess so. But since I didn't grow up in the US I don't need it. The nipple is already normal where I live. We invented nude beaches. I see nudity regularly on TV before 10 o'clock. I don't get horny seeing a nipple.




I agree, it's the same in Sweden. No one cares here, but in the US she's a "rebel" [emoji6]


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I guess so. But since I didn't grow up in the US I don't need it. The nipple is already normal where I live. We invented nude beaches. I see nudity regularly on TV before 10 o'clock. I don't get horny seeing a nipple.





jcsepjj said:


> I agree, it's the same in Sweden. No one cares here, but in the US she's a "rebel" [emoji6]



I think that goes for the most of European countries.

I read on some thread here how Europeans are _prudes_. Say whaaat?!


----------



## BagBerry13

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I think that goes for the most of European countries.
> 
> I read on some thread here how Europeans are _prudes_. Say whaaat?!



Well, I guess those people have never been to Europe.  And I mean the real Europe, not the UK. They're quite uptight too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I guess those people have never been to Europe.  And I mean the real Europe, not the UK. They're quite uptight too.




Hmm, I take issue with you calling the UK uptight. It's a very tolerant broad minded place.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Hmm, I take issue with you calling the UK uptight. It's a very tolerant broad minded place.



Broad-minded and tolerant has nothing to do with them being uncomfortable talking about sex or similar issues. I experienced that personally.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Broad-minded and tolerant has nothing to do with them being uncomfortable talking about sex or similar issues. I experienced that personally.




None of the people I know have any problems talking about sex or related matters. Our TV and films have no qualms about showing sex and nudity either. Sex is openly discussed between people and in the media.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> None of the people I know have any problems talking about sex or related matters. Our TV and films have no qualms about showing sex and nudity either. Sex is openly discussed between people and in the media.



Well, see, the people I know do have problems (admittedly upper class) talking about it. And the few months I've been here I haven't seen one single nipple or a butt on TV. Granted they curse equally as much as the rest of us.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, see, the people I know do have problems (admittedly upper class) talking about it. And the few months I've been here I haven't seen one single nipple or a butt on TV. Granted they curse equally as much as the rest of us.




Well every country has a percentage of uptight people, particularly upper class! But that's not reflective of the majority. Can only guess you're not watching the same tv shows as me.... Only last night I watched the first episode of London Spy and there was a full on sex scene between two gay guys played by Ben Wishaw and Edward Holcroft. My main issue with British tv is the lack of quality drama ATM, we used to make a lot more.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Well every country has a percentage of uptight people, particularly upper class! But that's not reflective of the majority. Can only guess you're not watching the same tv shows as me.... Only last night I watched the first episode of London Spy and there was a full on sex scene between two gay guys played by Ben Wishaw and Edward Holcroft. *My main issue with British tv is the lack of quality drama ATM, we used to make a lot more.*



True that. But it's still a lot better than in Germany.
I've watched _River_ with Stellan Skarsgard. I really liked it drama-wise. A bit high brow at times but you start caring. On what channel is _London Spy_?


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> True that. But it's still a lot better than in Germany.
> I've watched _River_ with Stellan Skarsgard. I really liked it drama-wise. A bit high brow at times but you start caring. On what channel is London Spy?




I tried River but couldn't cope with all the ghosts! London Spy is on BBC2. I almost missed it, it started 4 weeks ago, but I read a good review and caught it on iPlayer - recommend it. Capital on BBC1 looks promising too [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Harper's Bazaar
> View attachment 3201878
> 
> View attachment 3201879
> 
> View attachment 3201880




I looked for this in the shops today but don't think it's out yet. According to the Harper's Bazaar website there will be a behind the scenes video of the photoshoot on there later this week [emoji3]


----------



## mollie12

Another shot from Harper's Bazaar.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

That's a truly amazing photo - she looks fierce. Love it.


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia nominated for Best Supporting Actress at the Satellite Awards, Eddie and Tom also nominated! 

http://www.journalgazette.net/entertainment/movies/A-listers-lead-Satellite-Award-nods-10225446


----------



## jcsepjj

MrsWeasley said:


> Alicia looks so beautiful without makeup. It makes me so jealous lol
> 
> 
> 
> She seems relaxed. Glad to see her having fun with her friends and Michael in between all the publicity duties for the Danish girl




Definitely, crazy busy schedule, hope she gets to rest before next weeks events


----------



## pearlyqueen

New video of Alicia - behind the scenes shoot for Harper's Bazaar

http://www.vodio.com/4Aahgm/behind-the-scenes-alicia-vikander-january

She looks incredible - I think she is a very sensual woman [emoji6]


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> New video of Alicia - behind the scenes shoot for Harper's Bazaar



She looks gorgeous. Such luminous, flawless skin! And the photographer is pretty hot, too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another photo of Alicia and Michael from Sunday night [emoji3]




https://instagram.com/p/-z4CDqQmBs/


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Both looking quite happy - Michael with his shark's smile tho - so precious


----------



## Allie28

IA...they both look very happy.

Interesting take on the Oscar "fraud" of Alicia and Rooney Mara in the supporting actress category vs. lead actress.  I'm including the link but here's the gist of his point...



> I worry about overpopulation. I worry about anyone who texts while driving. However, I do not worry whether studios are campaigning actors as lead or supporting.
> 
> Category fraud is a harsh term to describe the fact that Oscar strategists are pushing some actors into unexpected categories, in hopes that it works to their advantage. Theres no reason to worry, though, because voters will be the ultimate arbiters, deciding how they want to define a work.
> 
> Equally important, the history of awards is filled with blurred lines, and over the years, most people have stopped questioning it.
> 
> Fox campaigned Sigourney Weaver as supporting actress for the 1979 film Alien. Naomi Watts was pushed supporting for Mulholland Drive. Marlon Brando won an Oscar as lead actor for The Godfather, even though his onscreen time was a fraction of Al Pacinos, who was a supporting nominee......
> 
> The HFPA is considering The Martian and Joy as comedies. Which means the actors will have an advantage by being considered in the comedy categories rather than the overcrowded drama fields. Outraged? Nah, those movies had some big laughs and happy endings, so they qualify....
> 
> So if you admired the work of Vikander, Mara and Tremblay  and who didnt?  you can vote for them as supporting performances with a clear conscience. Because Oscar history is on your side.



http://variety.com/2015/film/in-contention/oscar-category-fraud-lead-supporting-actor-1201650427/


----------



## jcsepjj

Allie28 said:


> IA...they both look very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting take on the Oscar "fraud" of Alicia and Rooney Mara in the supporting actress category vs. lead actress.  I'm including the link but here's the gist of his point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/in-contention/oscar-category-fraud-lead-supporting-actor-1201650427/




It's been going on for years. I've read some about that too, it seems like if there are two co-leads the more established one (Redmayne, Blanchett) are put in lead and the other in supporting, however last year both Eddie and Felicity were put in lead, but non of them were that big of a name before that. It will be interesting to see how it all ends up, in the end it's up to the voters. Alicia isn't that involved, the only thing I've read her say about it is that her character is supporting to Eddie's in the movie. (Meaning she's playing a supportive wife) Other then that she didn't know much about what was going on. Either way, would be wonderful to see Alicia get a nomination but the competition is stronger then it has been for years, I think the voters will listen to Focus wish to have Alicia in supporting in the end.


----------



## girlwhowaited

They are adorable.

It's about time someone actually wrote something that makes sense. We all know these things have been happening for ages and it's obvious that the voters don't care, if they did they would change the rules like they have done before. As its stands what he has described it's what's been working for the Academy for many years and will continue to work. Unfortunalely there's always the general media ready to make a big deal out of things that they do not understand and it spreads around like fire.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Alicia's movies made into TIME's top ten films of the year list.

10. Ex Machina

Ex Machina.
Universal Studios
Ex Machina.
Of the dazzling Alicia Vikander, as the artificial-intelligence being Ava in Alex Garlands brainy, agile sci-fi nightmare/reverie Ex Machina, my friend and colleague Richard Corliss wrote, Trained as a dancer, Vikander lends Ava a grace and precision of movement that could be human or mechanical, earthly or ethereal. And then, in his quietly spectacular way, Richard nailed the essence of her character in a single pirouette of a phrase: a spectral eminence yearning to be a woman. That is how you capture the everyday beauty of movies, a pleasure both ephemeral and everlasting.


9. The Man from U.N.C.L.E.

The Man from U.N.C.L.E.
Warner Bros. Pictures
The Man from U.N.C.L.E.
Guy Ritchies riff on the Cold War-era TV show is an old-school pleasure, the kind of light spy caper thats as rare these days as a pristine vintage Courrèges mini-dress. In this three-way flirt-fest, a trio of extraordinary-looking spy typesplayed by Alicia Vikander, Henry Cavill and Armie Hammerrevel in one anothers style and charisma, and that goes for the men, too. Once weve lost our taste for beautiful people, the movies really are finished.

http://time.com/4134913/top-10-best-movies/?xid=fbshare


----------



## jcsepjj

I'm happy to see UNCLE getting some praise, it's a highly underrated movie imo. Even though the story line wasn't that great the characters, chemistry and dialogue made it two hours of pure fun.  And Ex Machina is one of a kind.


----------



## jcsepjj

Parts of her Harper's Bazaar interview.
http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/fashion/fashion-news/alicia-vikander-january-issue-cover-star

ALICIA VIKANDER IS OUR JANUARY COVER STAR
Sophie Elmhirst meets the 27-year-old actress

Alicia Vikander has galloped full tilt into stardom, appearing in a host of major films within the last year &#8211; and her new role is alongside Eddie Redmayne in The Danish Girl. 

Not long ago, the Swedish actress Alicia Vikander got locked out of her north-London flat. She knocked on the neighbour&#8217;s door, hoping for help, and the neighbour&#8217;s son promptly leapt from the first floor onto her balcony below, where she&#8217;d left the door open. He was so thrilled by his feat that he ran straight out the front door, yelling: &#8216;I did it!&#8217;, only for the door to shut behind him, locking her out again. &#8216;I&#8217;ve never laughed so much,&#8217; says Vikander, sitting in the low-lit bar of the Connaught hotel. &#8216;And he wouldn&#8217;t do it again because he almost broke his leg. But then the entire community started to help me. They opened up this store, and people started to climb from another house&#8217;s balcony over the kind of roof of the grocery store to get into my flat, and it was just so lovely!&#8217;

Somehow, it&#8217;s hard to imagine the average person locked out of their flat inspiring such extravagant displays of neighbourliness. Vikander is something of a Helen of Troy: she has the kind of vulnerable beauty that makes men do misguided, life-endangering things. (Unlike Helen, she repays the kindness with booze: &#8216;I bought everybody a good bottle of whisky.&#8217 She looks younger than her 27 years, delicate-featured to the point of seeming breakable. Her hair is pinned back in grips on either side of her face, the way you wore it as a young girl going to a birthday party, prettily. And though it&#8217;s warm, she&#8217;s in a dark-red wool jumper and jeans, miniature in the grand hotel chair. On the surface, there&#8217;s something almost ephemeral about her, as if at any moment she might dissolve. 


Vikander is in that strange moment that happens to actresses from time to time &#8211; the way it did to Scarlett Johansson when she released Lost in Translation and Girl with a Pearl Earring at the same time in 2003; or Jessica Chastain when she released six films in 2011. Within 12 months, Vikander has starred in a cluster of major films, including Ex Machina, The Man from UNCLE, The Danish Girl and Tulip Fever. According to the movie press, who can&#8217;t get enough of this kind of thing, 2015 was her year. Of course, it&#8217;s all a quirk of timing. Vikander made all these films over months and years &#8211; a run of work following her English-language debut as Kitty in Joe Wright&#8217;s Anna Karenina, released in 2012. They just happen to be coming out in a rush, creating this sense of inevitability, and ubiquity. It has a certain impact, if you&#8217;re in the middle of it all. &#8216;I&#8217;m just not very used to it,&#8217; she says. &#8216;I had three years when all I did was work, and I was a bit protected, I think. I didn&#8217;t do any press, and now, it&#8217;s been a lot. I still feel very much like a newbie. It&#8217;s been both exciting and terrifying at the same time.&#8217; 


Don&#8217;t be fooled: this newbie knows what she&#8217;s doing. Look a bit closer at Vikander and the image of a fragile inge&#769;nue starts to fall away. You notice the rips all down her jeans, and the way her expression &#8211; in repose, soft and doe-like &#8211; can quickly become sharp, knowing, amused. In performance, you get the gist. In Ex Machina, Alex Garland&#8217;s film about a tech mogul and his imprisoned artificially intelligent robot, she plays the machine with an innocent sweetness, until she turns on her master and (spoiler) commits savage murder. Her portrayal of Vera Brittain in Testament of Youth was a study of resilience and determination parcelled up in a costume drama. And then there&#8217;s her forthcoming role in The Danish Girl, playing Gerda, the wife of Eddie Redmayne&#8217;s Einar Wegener, a Danish artist and the first person to undergo a sex change. On one level it&#8217;s Redmayne&#8217;s movie &#8211; a devastating portrayal of a tortured man and the woman he becomes &#8211; but Vikander&#8217;s performance is a large part of the film&#8217;s soul. She could easily have turned Gerda into a simpler, tragic character: a wife coming to terms with her husband&#8217;s true identity, a woman left ultimately bereft. Instead, her Gerda is fierce, angry, driven, an artist in her own right who finds her style by painting her husband as a woman. She is compromised, complicated. 


Vikander relished the part. She&#8217;d first heard about the movie sitting on the Tube in London, reading the newspaper. &#8216;I was like, &#8220;Eddie Redmayne? That&#8217;s a good cast. I want to go and watch this film in two years.&#8221;&#8217; Two days later, she was sent the script, and then had to audition &#8211; twice. On the callback, she read with Redmayne and then they talked for two hours, about the characters, the story. Once cast, she immersed herself in research, read books, watched films, spoke to people &#8211; and the partners of people &#8211; who had undergone a sex change. Preparation is an earnest business. &#8216;I always like to be extremely well prepared because otherwise I get freakin&#8217; nervous,&#8217; she says. It&#8217;s easy to forget when you&#8217;re talking to her, now that her accent has a sort of transatlantic flexibility, but Vikander is working in her second language. 

Having the accent and the lines locked in is essential to her confidence. So she spends hour after hour &#8216;sitting like a little parrot up in my room&#8217;, repeating her words to herself. Nerves are a motivator, but so is a militant work ethic, honed since she was a child. She&#8217;s only in her twenties, but acting is Vikander&#8217;s second career. Growing up, she trained intensively as a dancer, moving away from her parents in Gothenburg aged 15 so she could live on her own and train at the Royal Swedish Ballet School in Stockholm, where she practised for hours every day. Aged 18, she decided to quit. There have been many versions printed as to why, but this is hers: &#8216;I think I knew deep down that I wouldn&#8217;t be able to dance until [I was] thirtysomething. I still have a really bad back, and... but it wasn&#8217;t just that. First of all, I don&#8217;t think I wanted to live my life as a dancer. It&#8217;s hard, and I realised I really loved to dance and be on stage, but it&#8217;s also three, four hours of training every day to do that, to be on that level. I could sometimes be a bit sad, and I was quite hard on myself and jealous emotionally of some of the girls who I saw just loved it. Even though we danced seven hours a day, six days a week, they were like, &#8220;Oh, we can come at 4.30am to school just to do a little extra stretching on my foot.&#8221; And I was like, &#8220;I don&#8217;t know if I...&#8221;&#8217; she pauses. &#8216;I don&#8217;t have it.&#8217;


----------



## jcsepjj

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ander-reprises-role-hit-action-franchise.html
Finally!!


----------



## BagBerry13

Here are all the pics of the Harper's Bazaar shoot.

View attachment 3207318


View attachment 3207319


View attachment 3207320


View attachment 3207321


View attachment 3207322


View attachment 3207323


View attachment 3207324


View attachment 3207325


View attachment 3207326

Source


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Gorgeous!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia looks stunning at the BIFA awards right now! [emoji2]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia is currently presenting an award!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia has already won 2 awards today [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## pearlyqueen

MrsWeasley said:


> Very nice! She deserves it.




She didn't win the best actress award at BIFA, Saoirse Ronan did. But Ex Machina has won 2 awards [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

I saw her being interviewed and she was very bubbly and seemed very happy [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Some photos of Alicia tonight just uploaded on Getty Images


----------



## pearlyqueen

MrsWeasley said:


> Wonderful. Are these interviews on youtube? I will watch them later




I don't know, I watched it live. Btw Alex Garland has just won the best director award for  Ex Machina!  And Ex Machina just won best film too - 4 awards!


----------



## jcsepjj

What an amazing night for Ex Machina winning all four categories it was nominated for at BIFA, best film, director, screenplay and outstanding achievement in craft, and also Alicia winning LAFCA for best supporting actress and Garland winning Debut Director at NYFCO. 
Amazing and so deserved!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> What an amazing night for Ex Machina winning all four categories it was nominated for at BIFA, best film, director, screenplay and outstanding achievement in craft, and also Alicia winning LAFCA for best supporting actress and Garland winning Debut Director at NYFCO.
> Amazing and so deserved!




Bet Alicia is thrilled! Do you think the producers may submit for the main American awards for Alicia now?


----------



## jcsepjj

MrsWeasley said:


> I saw photos of Alicia walking the red carpet at the awards in London today. I love her dress but she looks tired. Is it from jetlag? Her hair and makeup do not match the dress and that makes her look a little tired too.




I agree she did look tired, but she got back yesterday so it might just be bad make up. She looked a lot better in video and on stage then in pictures. Hope she gets rest before the premiere on Tuesday!


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3207423


View attachment 3207424


View attachment 3207425


View attachment 3207426


View attachment 3207427

Source


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Bet Alicia is thrilled! Do you think the producers may submit for the main American awards for Alicia now?




Very likely that they'll raise their game at least, she won best supporting over Rooney for Ex Machina at LAFCA but lost to her at the NYFCO for The Danish Girl. Not sure how well Ex Machina would be received at the bigger shows though. Will be interesting to see what happens at BAFTA. 

One of the highlights tonight was when Alicia presented the award for best supporting actor and Brendan Gleeson won. He wasn't there so Domhnall accepted the award and was "pissed" when Alicia gave it to his dad. They are adorable.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lol, @ Domnhall accepting the award for his dad Brendan. The Assassins Creed shoot must be working flat out as  he, Michael and Justin were all absent tonight!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Two more pics of Alicia being interviewed tonight. Looks like her interview could be on breakfast tv here tomorrow. I saw the interview with Edith Bowman on the live stream, the one where she's laughing [emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	





https://instagram.com/p/-9sJluKxhD/

https://instagram.com/p/-904Y-gqRL/


----------



## jcsepjj

I think the reason for Alicia looking a bit tired was because she simply wasn't wearing any make-up. 



Such a cute moment on the red carpet when Alicia spotted Domhnall further down


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I think the reason for Alicia looking a bit tired was because she simply wasn't wearing any make-up.
> View attachment 3207472
> 
> 
> Such a cute moment on the red carpet when Alicia spotted Domhnall further down




How many women look this stunning when jet lagged and wearing no make up! She seemed very happy though [emoji2]

And she and Domnhall look like good pals!


----------



## jcsepjj

Always great seeing her and Domhnall together


----------



## LadyOscar

Congrats to Alicia for winning a LAFCA!!!  And to Michael too.

Too bad he didn't go at the BIFA. I was hoping to see Michael all suited up for the occasion.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LadyOscar said:


> Congrats to Alicia for winning a LAFCA!!!  And to Michael too.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't go at the BIFA. I was hoping to see Michael all suited up for the occasion.




Yes, congratulations to them both! Hopefully they'll both be able to accept their awards in person.

Shame Michael couldn't be at BIFA, none of the nominees filming AC was able to attend. But never mind, awards season should provide many opportunities to see Michael suited and booted and Alicia dazzling in some elegant gowns [emoji2]


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Two more pics of Alicia being interviewed tonight. Looks like her interview could be on breakfast tv here tomorrow. I saw the interview with Edith Bowman on the live stream, the one where she's laughing [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207458
> View attachment 3207459
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/-9sJluKxhD/
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/-904Y-gqRL/




Whoa...check out that rock she's wearing!!  (not implying anything ... just that it's a HUGE rock!   )

I wish I could just show up on the red carpet without any makeup and look that good!!

Her and Domhnall are adorable together.


----------



## LadyOscar

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, congratulations to them both! Hopefully they'll both be able to accept their awards in person.
> 
> Shame Michael couldn't be at BIFA, none of the nominees filming AC was able to attend. But never mind, awards season should provide many opportunities to see Michael suited and booted and Alicia dazzling in some elegant gowns [emoji2]



Marion Cotillard was there. She was nominated along with Alicia. I haven't seen Brooklyn but I heard great things about Saoirse Ronan. 
Fingers crossed to see Michael at LAFCA on Jan 9.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LadyOscar said:


> Marion Cotillard was there. She was nominated along with Alicia. I haven't seen Brooklyn but I heard great things about Saoirse Ronan.
> 
> Fingers crossed to see Michael at LAFCA on Jan 9.




Oh I think Marion's finished filming AC. She's been seen here there and everywhere this past week - even saw a closeup of her with Harvey Weinstein in LA a couple of days ago. She hasn't been part of the Spanish shoot yet. 

I've seen Brooklyn and enjoyed it a lot; Saoirse was very good but I still think Maggie Smith was better in The Lady In the Van!

And yes, fingers crossed we see Michael and Alicia accepting their awards at all the upcoming ceremonies [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Whoa...check out that rock she's wearing!!  (not implying anything ... just that it's a HUGE rock!   )
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could just show up on the red carpet without any makeup and look that good!!
> 
> 
> 
> Her and Domhnall are adorable together.




You echoed my sentiments about rocking the red carpet with no make up!! Alicia really is a stunning beauty, no wonder so many men drool after her, and Michael fell for her!

Yes, I noticed the huge rock she was wearing too, haha. Looked expensive!!


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Whoa...check out that rock she's wearing!!  (not implying anything ... just that it's a HUGE rock!   )
> *
> I wish I could just show up on the red carpet without any makeup and look that good!!
> *
> Her and Domhnall are adorable together.






jcsepjj said:


> Very likely that they'll raise their game at least, she won best supporting over Rooney for Ex Machina at LAFCA but lost to her at the NYFCO for The Danish Girl. Not sure how well Ex Machina would be received at the bigger shows though. Will be interesting to see what happens at BAFTA.
> 
> One of the highlights tonight was when Alicia presented the award for best supporting actor and Brendan Gleeson won. He wasn't there so Domhnall accepted the award and was "pissed" when Alicia gave it to his dad. They are adorable.
> 
> View attachment 3207421
> 
> View attachment 3207422


Alicia and Garland (best new filmaker) were also runners-up for the Boston society of film critics: 
http://deadline.com/2015/12/boston-...prio-paul-dano-charlotte-rampling-1201655892/
 It would be great if she receives  a BAFTA nomination for Ex Machina,but they are usually more in line with the Academy. A24 is campaigning for Room,Larson ,Tremblay in supporting (other category fraud) and,like Poland said,not only has Alicia has TDG,but she has not been very available (despite all the talk about her being so thirsty..). Probably they can't even run another campaign.But yes,screenplay,some techs could have been possible.

Two nominations at  the Washington DC Area Film Critics Association: http://www.dcfilmcritics.com/awards/
Indiana film journalists association awards:
http://indianafilmjournalists.com


----------



## girlwhowaited

I'm so happy for Alicia and Ex Machina, they deserve all the awards this season.

I thought she looked lovely even without make up, loved the dress and the shoes,


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia won a WAFCA today, which means she beat Rooney again with her Ex Machina performance.. She was nominated for TDG too.



And also an Online Film Critics nomination for best supporting in Ex Machina, Oscar Isaac also got one and Fassy for Steve Jobs


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia won a WAFCA today, which means she beat Rooney again with her Ex Machina performance.. She was nominated for TDG too.
> View attachment 3207972
> 
> 
> And also an Online Film Critics nomination for best supporting in Ex Machina, Oscar Isaac also got one and Fassy for Steve Jobs




Excellent news!

I saw Carol last week and was very disappointed; I can't understand the buzz around Mara either, a one dimensional performance and she/her character had no personality IMO.

Both Alicia and Michael will hopefully continue to collect nominations and awards over the coming months [emoji3]


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Not sure if this was already announced before or if it's new, but Alicia will receive the Rising Star award at the Palm Springs intl film festival. (Fassy was previously announced to receive the International Star award from them.)  http://thr.cm/6WXFOY


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia is to receive the Rising Star Award at the Palm Springs Film Festival - the same one where  Michael is receiving an award [emoji2]

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ra...597?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Not sure if this was already announced before or if it's new, but Alicia will receive the Rising Star award at the Palm Springs intl film festival. (Fassy was previously announced to receive the International Star award from them.)  http://thr.cm/6WXFOY




Haha, we were posting simultaneously! Nvm, good news is worth repeating! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

Hmmm.... Rising Star and International Star... not bad!  Hopefully this will be the first of many awards shows for both of them.


----------



## jcsepjj

Can't wait to see Carol, it's always tough to live up to the high expectations of Oscar buzz..

Great news! It's a good thing Alicia will be filming in the US, maybe she'll be able to attend some of the events  

The Danish Girl premiere in London tonight, junkets today, some nice tweets:


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pics of Alicia in London today.
	

		
			
		

		
	





https://twitter.com/aliciasgard/status/674282482259378176

I think she looks a lot like Kate Middleton in the second pic! [emoji6]


----------



## jcsepjj

Here's some more. Outside the BBC.


----------



## Blueberry12

^ 

I love the coat.
Anyone knows the designer?


----------



## BagBerry13

Blueberry12 said:


> ^
> 
> I love the coat.
> Anyone knows the designer?



I love the coat too. I thought maybe Belstaff. EDIT: No, just checked. They hardly have any women's wear.

And btw, if you get a monogrammed LV handbag then you've made it.


----------



## Blueberry12

BagBerry13 said:


> I love the coat too. I thought maybe Belstaff. EDIT: No, just checked. They hardly have any women's wear.
> 
> And btw, if you get a monogrammed LV handbag then you've made it.




Haha. Indeed.



( OT : how was Hamlet BTW? )


----------



## BagBerry13

Blueberry12 said:


> Haha. Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ( OT : how was Hamlet BTW? )



I wrote it in the Cumberbatch thread. It was really great!


----------



## Blueberry12

BagBerry13 said:


> I wrote it in the Cumberbatch thread. It was really great!


----------



## Blueberry12

This green dress was cute.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3209023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This green dress was cute.



Lovely. That fabric and rich colour really suit her.

Agree also, that coat is fabulous.


----------



## jcsepjj

Yes! Loved her entire look at tiff 2013! One of my favourites! 

Tonight's London premiere, 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-red-carpet-Danish-Girl-premiere-London.html


----------



## Blueberry12

^


Yes , that dress is fab!

Better pix of the Erdem dress:


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Yes! Loved her entire look at tiff 2013! One of my favourites!
> 
> Tonight's London premiere,
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-red-carpet-Danish-Girl-premiere-London.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209038
> 
> View attachment 3209037
> 
> View attachment 3209039
> 
> View attachment 3209040
> 
> View attachment 3209042




My, Alicia looks fantastic tonight! [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

This dress is very lovely too.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3209108
View attachment 3209109


View attachment 3209110


View attachment 3209111
View attachment 3209112


View attachment 3209113

Source


----------



## Morgane

MrsWeasley said:


> I see a very busy few months ahead of Alicia collecting awards one place after another  Hope Michael can join her in some of the celebrations and celebrate his own wins and nominations with her as well.
> 
> Not that Alicia needs a man to be next to her, but I do wish Michael and her walk down a few awards red carpet together. They would be a stunning couple to photograph.





jcsepjj said:


> Alicia won a WAFCA today, which means she beat Rooney again with her Ex Machina performance.. She was nominated for TDG too.
> View attachment 3207972
> 
> 
> And also an Online Film Critics nomination *for best supporting in Ex Machina*, Oscar Isaac also got one and Fassy for Steve Jobs


The nomination is for The Danish Girl. But yes,she has won LAFCA,WAFCA,NYFCO and she was runner-up at BSFC for Ex Machina and I really don't know if this can help or weaken her chances. I'm very curious to see what happens with the SAG/ GG nominations.

Richard Lawson's picks for the best movies:
http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/12/best-films-of-2015
5.Ex Machina


> Heres a rare science-fiction film that references old classics, like Blade Runner, while inventing its own strange, haunting vernacular. Director Alex Garlands mesmerizing, thoroughly frightening chamber piece about artificial intelligence has the smooth, polished hum of a meticulously made machine. But theres something dark and chaotic lurking under its skin. The castAlicia Vikander, Oscar Isaac, Domhnall Gleeson, Sonoya Mizunoperforms with intensity and deep focus, Isaac and Vikander in particular, as a mad scientist and his wondrous creation, lending something both alienating and undeniably alluring to this slippery story of consciousness and deception. Credit also to Geoff Barrow and Ben Salisburys eerie score, each metallic fuzz and ping creating a mood of uncanny beauty and foreboding. Ex Machina is a chiller with whirring intelligence, and an uncommonly, almost scarily good directorial debut.



Eric Kohn's picks:
http://www.indiewire.com/article/th...-according-to-indiewires-film-critic-20151204

11. "Ex Machina"


> If it weren't already taken, an alternate title for Alex Garland's beautifully pared-down sci-fi thriller might be "Rise of the Machines." Alex Garland's feature-length debut combines the chilly aesthetics of Stanley Kubrick with a labyrinthine narrative almost exclusively set within the confines of a futuristic lab. As a mad science with a murky agenda involving the development of artificial intelligence, Oscar Isaac gives his most commanding performance to date, giving off both eerie and hilarious vibes. With the young researcher hired to assist him (Domhnall Gleeson) falling in love with one of the scientist's female prototypes (Alicia Vikander), "Ex Machina" gradually transforms into a next-level survival story in which at least one survivalist's motives exists beyond our understanding (hint: it's not one of the human characters). It's set in the future, but "Ex Machina" is a clear-eyed statement on our mounting relationship to technology today as well.9





jcsepjj said:


> Yes! Loved her entire look at tiff 2013! One of my favourites!
> 
> Tonight's London premiere,
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-red-carpet-Danish-Girl-premiere-London.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209038
> 
> View attachment 3209037
> 
> View attachment 3209039
> 
> View attachment 3209040
> 
> View attachment 3209042


I like this look. The first pic is very cute.


----------



## Morgane

L





Blueberry12 said:


> This dress is very lovely too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209060



 I also like that photoshoot for the Telegraph magazine:





Blueberry12 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Yes , that dress is fab!
> 
> Better pix of the Erdem dress:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209044



I like that Erdem. But these are probaboy my favorite looks on the red carpet:


----------



## girlwhowaited

I really liked her latest two red carpet looks, I understand they are both LV costume gowns? That gives me hope for her next red carpets, I don't think she will wear LV for all events but it will be the majority.


----------



## BagBerry13

I think she'll handle it like Charlize and Marion for Dior. She will wear LV for major events but still can choose other designers for smaller appearances. I guess that's good since we then don't have to look at horrible dresses all the time. [emoji1]

I was never convinced by LV as a fashion house and the flashy handbags didn't help. But now that they're moving in the right direction with the bags there might be hope for the fashion department as well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another nomination for Alicia - Best Supporting Actress at the Screen Actors Guild (SAG). Michael also nominated for Best Actor [emoji2]


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> I really liked her latest two red carpet looks, I understand they are both LV costume gowns? That gives me hope for her next red carpets, I don't think she will wear LV for all events but it will be the majority.




I agree, she looked great in both, hope they have more in store for award season


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Another nomination for Alicia - Best Supporting Actress at the Screen Actors Guild (SAG). Michael also nominated for Best Actor [emoji2]




Wonderful! Eddie also nominated  GG nominations tomorrow!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

How many red carpets have they had for this movie. I wonder if this stuff gets old and tiring for them


----------



## jcsepjj

An in depth interview with Anne Thompson from a few weeks ago. Mostly TDG talk but also some TLBO, Tulip Fever her view on lead/supporting and accents. 

http://www.indiewire.com/embed/player.jsp?videoId=00000151-8317-d290-a95d-cf1741030000&width=480


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> An in depth interview with Anne Thompson from a few weeks ago. Mostly TDG talk but also some TLBO, Tulip Fever her view on lead/supporting and accents.
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/embed/player.jsp?videoId=00000151-8317-d290-a95d-cf1741030000&width=480




Thanks, more interesting than most of the other recent interviews, although it cut off before the end... Must have been on November 24 as Alicia refers to her visit to the White House the previous day.


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> Wonderful! Eddie also nominated  GG nominations tomorrow!


I'm very curious to see if she will be nominated. I wouldn't discount a nomination for Ex Machina..
@kristapley: Reminder re: Mara/Vikander - SAG honors category placement. Tomorrow, one or both will get a lead nod. May lead to Oscar category confusion.



jcsepjj said:


> An in depth interview with Anne Thompson from a few weeks ago. Mostly TDG talk but also some TLBO, Tulip Fever her view on lead/supporting and accents.
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/embed/player.jsp?videoId=00000151-8317-d290-a95d-cf1741030000&width=480


Thanks.
http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-...cieve-Palm-Springs-Film-Festival-awards/41439


> Like, they&#8217;ve been pushing Alicia, and yet I don&#8217;t feel like slapping her out of my face either. And, as previously mentioned, I&#8217;m also down with how she&#8217;s been presenting herself.
> 
> Check her out tonight at the London premiere of The Danish Girl. It&#8217;s been so understated on style. The clothes are beautiful. But nothing ever screams I&#8217;m Justin Timberlake, you know? And then there&#8217;s Eddie Redmayne who does actually dress like I&#8217;m Justin Timberlake and yet it doesn&#8217;t land that way. This is a skill. Also really enjoy the way Eddie is looking her in this photo.


I agree. She's not really campaigning that much,but she doesn't seem overexposed. Like mollie said in the other thread,the Palm Spring Festival award is a typical awards season move and it proves that she's definitely the priority for Focus (Eddie also won another award the last year),but their campaign felt more aggressive with The Theory of Everything.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia got 2 Golden Globe nominations as lead actress for the Danish Girl and supporting for Ex Machina! Michael also got lead actor nomination [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## girlwhowaited

Morgane said:


> I'm very curious to see if she will be nominated. I wouldn't discount a nomination for Ex Machina..
> @kristapley: Reminder re: Mara/Vikander - SAG honors category placement. Tomorrow, one or both will get a lead nod. May lead to Oscar category confusion.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-...cieve-Palm-Springs-Film-Festival-awards/41439
> 
> I agree. She's not really campaigning that much,but she doesn't seem overexposed. Like mollie said in the other thread,the Palm Spring Festival award is a typical awards season move and it proves that she's definitely the priority for Focus (Eddie also won another award the last year),but their campaign felt more aggressive with The Theory of Everything.



You were right Morgane! I will be honest and say I totally wasn't expecting the Ex Machina nom and even feared she might miss the Best Actress one even with "10" slots. So I can't even express in words how overjoyed I am right now. I dont know if this will changes things for her or not at this point.

For once I agree with Lainey, she's obviously campaigning but in a really classy way and not over the top in everyone's faces. It helps that she is currently filming a movie


----------



## jcsepjj

So happy for Alicia! She's getting the recognition she deserves, Ex Machina was so good, it deserves the attention! 

I'm a little worried about what all of this might mean when it's time for the oscar nominations, she might cancel herself out it she's in the running for best supporting for both ex Machina and TDG, Oscars don't allow double nominations in one category. But let's worry about that when the time comes  

Also happy for Eddie, Oscar, Michael and Matt  TDG also got a Best original score nomination. Nothing for Tom or the movie but that was expected.


----------



## jcsepjj

In Berlin today!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> So happy for Alicia! She's getting the recognition she deserves, Ex Machina was so good, it deserves the attention!
> 
> I'm a little worried about what all of this might mean when it's time for the oscar nominations, she might cancel herself out it she's in the running for best supporting for both ex Machina and TDG, Oscars don't allow double nominations in one category. But let's worry about that when the time comes
> 
> Also happy for Eddie, Oscar, Michael and Matt  TDG also got a Best original score nomination. Nothing for Tom or the movie but that was expected.




Can she go for lead at the Oscars for TDG?


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Can she go for lead at the Oscars for TDG?




I think she could but I doubt Focus will try to place her in lead, supporting seems like quite a safe nom and she could even be a front runner, lead much tougher, might not even get a nom. And I doubt they would go lead to make room for A24 to try and place her in supporting. I don't really know how all that works, anyone?


----------



## pearlyqueen

I know very little about the awards politics!

Just saw this article about Alicia freaking out when she learned of her 2 GG nominations - bless!

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/12/1...bes?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## jcsepjj

Elizabeth Chambers (Armie Hammer's wife) posted this on Instagram!


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> I know very little about the awards politics!
> 
> Just saw this article about Alicia freaking out when she learned of her 2 GG nominations - bless!
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/12/1...bes?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter




This must all be so overwhelming for her! After the SAG nom yesterday she borrowed someone's phone and called both her parents up so she could have one in each ear


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> This must all be so overwhelming for her! After the SAG nom yesterday she borrowed someone's phone and called both her parents up so she could have one in each ear



That's so adorable!!!! I could not be happier for her


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia got 2 Golden Globe nominations as lead actress for the Danish Girl and supporting for Ex Machina! Michael also got lead actor nomination [emoji3][emoji3]





pearlyqueen said:


> Can she go for lead at the Oscars for TDG?



That's why I find that quite stupid. I would have put her up exactly the other way around. Lead for Ex Machina (clearly!) and supporting for Danish Girl.
This is why I'm not taking the Oscars seriously. This whole campaigning, stupid category choices and overall non-performance centric behaviour is ridiculous.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> This must all be so overwhelming for her! After the SAG nom yesterday she borrowed someone's phone and called both her parents up so she could have one in each ear




Yeah, even though Alicia knows she's delivered great performances the reality of having them recognised must be overwhelming! It's lucky she's got Eddie in TDG party also nominated who's got experience of it, and of course Michael to support her [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

> Lauren Bradshaw &#8207;@flickchickdc  · 18m18 minutes ago
> My interview w/ Alicia Vikander! She's so sweet, beautiful & intelligent in person. Loved talking to her. http://www.clotureclub.com/2015/12/...icia-vikander-ex-machina-and-the-danish-girl/  #ExMachina




http://www.clotureclub.com/2015/12/...icia-vikander-ex-machina-and-the-danish-girl/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> http://www.clotureclub.com/2015/12/...icia-vikander-ex-machina-and-the-danish-girl/




Thanks for posting this - cute interview - yet more people who found Alicia sweet, intelligent and beautiful! Seems from this that the Washington shoot for Alicia was a 5 day one - wonder if she's wrapped with Bourne now?


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> That's why I find that quite stupid. I would have put her up exactly the other way around. Lead for Ex Machina (clearly!) and supporting for Danish Girl.
> This is why I'm not taking the Oscars seriously. This whole campaigning, stupid category choices and overall non-performance centric behaviour is ridiculous.



Maybe A24 (Ex Machina) would have tried to put her in lead if the GG didn't refuse Focus (TDG) attempt to put her in supporting, which ment she was bumped up to lead insted? It's all very confusing. The Academy could still put her in lead for TDG, which would mean that she technically could be nominated in both categories, but they usually listens to the distribution company's wishes, and I somehow feel like TDG is the priority and they want her in supporting. It's so hard to determine if her role in Ex Machina is a lead or a supporting one, the movie is about her obviously but she only has about 45 minutes of screen time while Domhnall is pretty much every single scene.


----------



## jcsepjj

Allie28 said:


> http://www.clotureclub.com/2015/12/...icia-vikander-ex-machina-and-the-danish-girl/





pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for posting this - cute interview - yet more people who found Alicia sweet, intelligent and beautiful! Seems from this that the Washington shoot for Alicia was a 5 day one - wonder if she's wrapped with Bourne now?



That was fun interview, thanks for posting! I love reading that Alicia still hangs out with Alex Garland in London. I've watched a lot of long interviews with him and he's so intelligent and a very interesting character. And it's so obvious that he's very fond of Alicia, Domhnall and Oscar. He doesn't seem like the kind of guy you'd want to piss off though, I'd imagine he's a very demanding director. He's talked alot about Ex Machina being one of the few set where he's actually really enjoyed himself and the project. Hopefully they will work together again, would love to see that. With Ex Machina being his directorial debut I can see a lot of quality films from him in the future!

I don't think she's wrapped Bourne yet, she'll probably shoot some scenes in Vegas aswell.


----------



## jcsepjj

jcsepjj said:


> Maybe A24 (Ex Machina) would have tried to put her in lead if the GG didn't refuse Focus (TDG) attempt to put her in supporting, which ment she was bumped up to lead insted? It's all very confusing. The Academy could still put her in lead for TDG, which would mean that she technically could be nominated in both categories, but they usually listens to the distribution company's wishes, and I somehow feel like TDG is the priority and they want her in supporting. It's so hard to determine if her role in Ex Machina is a lead or a supporting one, the movie is about her obviously but she only has about 45 minutes of screen time while Domhnall is pretty much every single scene.




Just remembered A24 is also behind Room, so they already have an actress in the lead category (she's probably winning both GG and the Oscar) and therefor wants Alicia in supporting.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Have no idea how important or influential the Detroit Critics awards are... But Alicia has 3 nominations, Michael also has one for SJ [emoji3]

http://www.awardscircuit.com/2015/12/11/100265/


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Have no idea how important or influential the Detroit Critics awards are... But Alicia has 3 nominations, Michael also has one for SJ [emoji3]
> 
> http://www.awardscircuit.com/2015/12/11/100265/




No nom for Mara... Double nom again in supporting, if she wins it will be interesting to see for which one! She will be on The Tonight Show starring Jimmy Fallon on Wednesday! Last time was fun!


----------



## mollie12

She gets a feature in the Guardian Observer this weekend:


----------



## BagBerry13

Alicia is nominated at the European Film Awards for Ex Machina which will be presented tomorrow. Alex Garland is nominated as Best Director.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> She gets a feature in the Guardian Observer this weekend:




That would be the Observer, a Sunday newspaper. The Guardian is a separate newspaper on weekdays.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Came across two Alicia interviews:

Short audio from 17.50 onwards

http://www.dinnerpartydownload.org/episodes/329/

And this one where she talks about her plans for Christmas amongst other things!

http://m.eonline.com/news/723311/al...hristmas-plans-with-her-family-i-m-like-a-kid


----------



## Am.ande

First Look: Alicia for Vogue US january 2016


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia is on the cover of Vogue US for January 2016. What did they do to her hair to give her that short fringe??




Some pics from the photoshoot and first page of editorial here - she went sky diving with the journalist!

http://forums.thefashionspot.com/f78/us-vogue-january-2016-alicia-vikander-david-sims-279769.html


----------



## jcsepjj

Maybe it's a wig? She looks a bit like her friend Aino from Icona Pop on that cover! Vogue US is a big deal. 

A bunch of new nominations from San Diego Film Critics Society, and plenty of love for Ex Machina. Nominated for best picture, best female lead(Alicia), best supporting actor(Oscar), best original screenplay, sound design, visual effects, production design. Alicia also nominated for best supporting for TDG and Breakthrough Artist. 

http://www.sdfcs.org/2015-san-diego-film-critics-society-award-nominations/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia has two more nominations from the Phoenix Critics Circle for best supporting actress, Michael also nominated. Ex Machina has several nominations too [emoji3]

http://www.phxcritics.com/awards


----------



## twiddlebird

MrsWeasley said:


> Thank you for the Vogue pictures. *The styling and makeup are horrendous.* Alicia is a beautiful young lady but the styling makes her look like a child playing dress up with her mothers clothes and makeup.
> Both Vogue and Dujour have been a disservice to Alicia. Harper's Bazaar was the only truly beautiful cover.



Agree. The cover is horrendous. It's like they did this to her on purpose (do they hate her? ). The commentary on ONTD is hilarious.


----------



## pearlyqueen

MrsWeasley said:


> Some of the comments are bordering on being mean and rude but I do share the sentiment of the bad hair and overly enthusiastic tan. IMO Alicia looks the most beautiful in a natural and bohemian look. I do understand some of these high fashion magazines will want to do something that stands out. Oh well. Do you know if the styling is Louis Vuitton?
> 
> 
> 
> This comment made me giggle
> 
> 
> 
> "is she starring in a movie about a demon set of scissors"




ITA the Vogue shoot doesn't do her justice at all. Alicia is beautiful and can photograph very well, the recent Harper's Bazaar shoot was stunning. As for the mean comments, no surprise. Ever since Alicia became Michael's girlfriend a section of his fans have become increasingly spiteful about her and regularly fabricate stuff too, I'm sure some of them contributed. I expect the nonsense will become even more extreme when awards season kicks off. I don't understand why tbh, it's not like it changes reality, she's still his girlfriend over a year later and they're still going strong. It's a shame but I guess she has the last laugh - a fantastic career and a hot boyfriend who's desired by many women [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

New (last week) in depth and thoughtful interview with Alicia in the Guardian [emoji2]

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/dec/13/alicia-vikander-danish-girl-interview-ex-machina


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> New (last week) in depth and thoughtful interview with Alicia in the Guardian [emoji2]
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/dec/13/alicia-vikander-danish-girl-interview-ex-machina



Thanks for posting!  It says she saw a cut of TLBO when in NY.  I wish we could get some clips, stills, ANYTHING!  It's starting to feel like we've waited as long for this as we have the Malick movie, lol.


----------



## jcsepjj

Loved the Guardian interview. I like that she shines a light on important issues in the industry and society. The latest interviews have all been very good, imo. Hopefully we'll get TLBO news/pics/trailer as soon as award season is over!


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> ITA the Vogue shoot doesn't do her justice at all. Alicia is beautiful and can photograph very well, the recent Harper's Bazaar shoot was stunning. *As for the mean comments, no surprise. Ever since Alicia became Michael's girlfriend a section of his fans have become increasingly spiteful about her and regularly fabricate stuff too, I'm sure some of them contributed.* I expect the nonsense will become even more extreme when awards season kicks off. I don't understand why tbh, it's not like it changes reality, she's still his girlfriend over a year later and they're still going strong. It's a shame but I guess she has the last laugh - a fantastic career and a hot boyfriend who's desired by many women [emoji3]



ONTD is a hotbed of Michael hate, so his loyal fans rarely post over there. If there was an audience that was inclined to be pro-AV, it was ONTD. Apparently that's not the case:



> it's like they wanted liya kebede in a wig but spray tanned her almost to the point of blackface and just went with that





> I am not sure Anna Wintour truly understood what people were saying when they demanded that Vogue should feature more women of color on their cover.





> i knew she wasn't american but i didn't know she was raised in the wonka factory.



FWIW, most of the comments genuinely think she was done wrong, and aren't hating on her as much as think someone at Vogue must hate her (or her connections). That, and lay off the spray tan.


----------



## jcsepjj

Toronto Film Critics Association just announced Alicia as their winner for Best Supporting Actress (Ex Machina)! Alex Garland won Best First Feature for Ex Machina


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I really enjoyed Ex-Machina. It was an amazing film and it's great they're all getting industry recognition for it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Toronto Film Critics Association just announced Alicia as their winner for Best Supporting Actress (Ex Machina)! Alex Garland won Best First Feature for Ex Machina




Excellent news! What a year Alicia has had in 2015 with plenty more success in the next couple of months I think! [emoji2]


----------



## August_Lee

Hi everyone, I've lurking for some time and thought it was time to sign up. I've just became a fan of hers this year immediately after seeing Ex Machina and A Royal Affair.

I also wanted to thank everyone who post pics and news of Alicia.


----------



## Allie28

August_Lee said:


> Hi everyone, I've lurking for some time and thought it was time to sign up. I've just became a fan of hers this year immediately after seeing Ex Machina and A Royal Affair.
> 
> I also wanted to thank everyone who post pics and news of Alicia.



Hello and Welcome!  You picked a great time to join as the next few months look to be very busy for Alicia, mostly collecting awards.  

A Royal Affair was the first movie I saw her in.  Her and Mads broke my heart!

Have fun and join in!


----------



## August_Lee

Thank you so much Allie28. I usually don't have any one to really care for during Awards season this experience but with Alicia opening my eyes to all of this stuff and its been fun (so far atleast).

Also, tomorrow they will be announcing the Broadcast Film Critics Association (Critics Choice Awards) and Chicago Film Critics Nominations.   Also the winners of the Dallas-Fort Worth Critics Association and Online Society of Film Critics Awards will be announced tomorrow.  So I'll be on the look out when these will be announced.


----------



## BagBerry13

Some more pics from the photocall in Berlin.

View attachment 3213430


View attachment 3213431


View attachment 3213432


View attachment 3213433


View attachment 3213435


View attachment 3213436


View attachment 3213437


View attachment 3213438


View attachment 3213439


View attachment 3213440

Source


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia has been nominated twice in the supporting actress category by  the Houston Film Critics Society for Ex Machina and The Danish Girl
http://www.texasartfilm.net/houston-film-critics-society-nominees/

Winners will be announced on January 9th


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> Alicia has been nominated twice in the supporting actress category by  the Houston Film Critics Society for Ex Machina and The Danish Girl
> http://www.texasartfilm.net/houston-film-critics-society-nominees/
> 
> Winners will be announced on January 9th




More nominations! Alicia's name is really dominant in awards, even if she doesn't win them all her presence will definitely raise her profile, especially in the USA. And I think she will win some big awards [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia was interviewed live in London on ITV's Lorraine show this morning. You can watch it via this link if you're in the UK:
http://www.itv.com/lorraine


----------



## jcsepjj

August_Lee said:


> Hi everyone, I've lurking for some time and thought it was time to sign up. I've just became a fan of hers this year immediately after seeing Ex Machina and A Royal Affair.
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to thank everyone who post pics and news of Alicia.




Welcome


----------



## jcsepjj

Here's the Lorrain interview from YouTube, seems like they cut some of it.
http://youtu.be/5_vPMFDkPuY


----------



## jcsepjj

jcsepjj said:


> Here's the Lorrain interview from YouTube, seems like they cut some of it.
> http://youtu.be/5_vPMFDkPuY




Alicia is doing tons of press in NYC this week, Today show, tonight show and AOL Build and also some smaller interviews


----------



## jcsepjj

Critics Choice Awards nominations, 5 for The Danish Girl and 3 for Ex Machina. Alicia nominated as best supporting for TDG. 

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...inations-from-broadcast-film-critics-20151214


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Alicia Vikander and Anna Wintour's late-night run-in at the magic diner

http://youtu.be/rXi1vzRIePo


----------



## jcsepjj

http://www.vogue.com/13374233/alicia-vikander-january-2016-cover/?mbid=social_twitter

Here's Alicia's Vogue interview. A fun read and lots of nice quotes from Eddie, Tom, Michael, Caroline Hjelt, Derek Cianfrance and Nicolas Ghesquiere.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> http://www.vogue.com/13374233/alicia-vikander-january-2016-cover/?mbid=social_twitter
> 
> Here's Alicia's Vogue interview. A fun read and lots of nice quotes from Eddie, Tom, Michael, Caroline Hjelt, Derek Cianfrance and Nicolas Ghesquiere.




Plus an email from Michael [emoji6]Loved it! [emoji2]


----------



## mollie12

LOL her Vogue interview addresses that US Weekly story.  

I like the skydiving story.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> Agree. The cover is horrendous. It's like they did this to her on purpose (do they hate her? ). The commentary on ONTD is hilarious.


People disagree on the fashionspot..  Honestly I find those  comments more interesting because they are the ones who actually  know and buy these fashion mags. I disagree with most of them about the cover,because I understand what they were trying to do with the hair,but she's too photoshopped (it's not spray tan) and over bronzed. On the other hand I like the David Sims photoshoot and the dresses she's wearing.



MrsWeasley said:


> Thank you for the Vogue pictures. The styling and makeup are horrendous. Alicia is a beautiful young lady but the styling makes her look like a child playing dress up with her mothers clothes and makeup.  Both Vogue and Dujour have been a disservice to Alicia. Harper's Bazaar was the only truly beautiful cover.


The cover was underwhelming,but I think the Bruce Weber photoshoot is pretty great.  Harper's Bazar,Net-a-Porter and Love mag(David Sims) are my favorite covers.




The interview with the Observer is really good,I like her comments about the connections between TDG and Ex Machina. This other  article was linked: http://www.theguardian.com/film/2012/sep/02/alicia-vikander-anna-karenina-interview
September 2012..  


> There are many things you can do on a soundstage at Shepperton Studios, but some settings are impossible to recreate. So it was that 23-year-old Alicia Vikander, one of the most exciting actresses in Europe right now, found herself bound for St Petersburg with a small crew, including her co-star Domhnall Gleeson.


I guess she wasn't a nobody three years ago..  
Pal Hansen for the Observer:


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Have no idea how important or influential the Detroit Critics awards are... But Alicia has 3 nominations, Michael also has one for SJ [emoji3]  http://www.awardscircuit.com/2015/12/11/100265/


She has won it  for TDG (supporting) and the Southeastern film critics award for EM 
LAFCA and NYFCC are the most prestigious ones,followed by WAFCA and BSFC. She has won the LAFCA,WAFCA and she was runner-up for the BSFC. But yes,she's  often receiving double nominations (supporting and leading). Also, she's runner-up on  the indiewire critics poll for Ex Machina http://www.indiewire.com/survey/indiewire-2015-year-end-critics-poll/
Other mentions for TDG and TOY. Ex Machina is third among the best first features. Garland is in the top ten for best screenplay. Manohla Dargis (NYT) has also EM among her favorite movies.
Other nominations:
Chicago film critics (Ex Machina and Garland for most promising filmmaker and screenplay)
St Louis film critics (leading and supporting for EM,Garland for screenplay)



jcsepjj said:


> So happy for Alicia! She's getting the recognition she deserves, Ex Machina was so good, it deserves the attention!   I'm a little worried about what all of this might mean when it's time for the oscar nominations, she might cancel herself out it she's in the running for best supporting for both ex Machina and TDG, Oscars don't allow double nominations in one category. But let's worry about that when the time comes    Also happy for Eddie, Oscar, Michael and Matt  TDG also got a Best original score nomination. Nothing for Tom or the movie but that was expected.


 I'd be happy to see her nominated for Ex Machina (I'm not alone),but TDG is more accesible for the Academy. The HFTPA has clearly followed the recent critics' trends (99 Homes,Ex Machina) and her double nominations confirm that they really like her,like I had previously read in some reports. Also,I doubt that Focus Features will allow A24 to start a real campaign for her. Focus should start to campaign her in lead but it's too late. Ex Machina may have some chances for the BAFTA,but they usually follow the Academy and the category placement decided by the studio. But never say never.. Ex Machina is gaining momentum and the Academy has really made some different choices in the last years.

http://www.awardsdaily.com/2015/12/07/interview-andrew-whitehurst-talks-ex-machina/ http://www.awardsdaily.com/2015/11/...danish-girl-and-her-painting-skills/#comments http://thefilmexperience.net/best-supporting-actress http://thefilmexperience.net/best-supporting-actress 

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/12/10/golden-globes-2016-analysis 


> Earlier this year, Focus Features and The Weinstein Company tried making the argument that Alicia Vikander (The Danish Girl) and Rooney Mara (Carol) belonged in the supporting actress category &#8211; a rather absurd argument considering the amount of screen time both actresses fill in their respective films. The SAG Awards went along with the assertion, but not the HFPA: The Globes rightfully nominated both great performances in the lead drama actress category. It&#8217;s unlikely the Academy will follow suit, but it would be the right thing to do and open up a spot for Vikander&#8217;s other acclaimed 2015 performance in Ex Machina, which landed a Globes nod.



http://www.indiewire.com/article/10...e-2015-golden-globe-film-nominations-20151210


> Alicia Vikander gets two nominations.  The Golden Globes rightfully placed Alicia Vikander in lead for her work in Tom Hooper's "The Danish Girl," leaving a space in the supporting actress category for... Alicia Vikander. The actress got a second nomination for Alex Garland's "Ex-Machina," which only further confuses what's going to happen to her on Oscar nomination morning. Could she cancel herself out or catapult to frontrunner status?



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/golden-globe-noms-hfpa-goes-847584


> Yes, the HFPA still loves to be a kingmaker. We see this more than anywhere in the television categories, where they compulsively nominate and then honor the most buzzed-about new shows, whether or not they have staying power (see: Brooklyn Nine-Nine), largely so they can say "First!" And it's a proclivity that also turns up on the film side, where there never was any doubt that they would embrace this year's "It" girls: Room's Brie Larson, Trainwreck's Amy Schumer, Brooklyn's Saoirse Ronan, Carol's Rooney Mara and especially Alicia Vikander &#8212; a European, like many HFPA members &#8212; who was nominated for both The Danish Girl (in lead) and Ex Machina (in supporting), as predicted here, if nowhere else.  But, over the last few years, the HFPA's picks overall have gotten a lot less objectionable (read: star-whorish), thanks in large part to the influence of younger members


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> She has won it  for TDG (supporting) and the Southeastern film critics award for EM
> LAFCA and NYFCC are the most prestigious ones,followed by WAFCA and BSFC. She has won the LAFCA,WAFCA and she was runner-up for the BSFC. But yes,she's  often receiving double nominations (supporting and leading). Also, she's runner-up on  the indiewire critics poll for Ex Machina http://www.indiewire.com/survey/indiewire-2015-year-end-critics-poll/
> Other mentions for TDG and TOY. Ex Machina is third among the best first features. Garland is in the top ten for best screenplay. Manohla Dargis (NYT) has also EM among her favorite movies.
> Other nominations:
> Chicago film critics (Ex Machina and Garland for most promising filmmaker and screenplay)
> St Louis film critics (leading and supporting for EM,Garland for screenplay)
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to see her nominated for Ex Machina (I'm not alone),but TDG is more accesible for the Academy. The HFTPA has clearly followed the recent critics' trends (99 Homes,Ex Machina) and her double nominations confirm that they really like her,like I had previously read in some reports. Also,I doubt that Focus Features will allow A24 to start a real campaign for her. Focus should start to campaign her in lead but it's too late. Ex Machina may have some chances for the BAFTA,but they usually follow the Academy and the category placement decided by the studio. But never say never.. Ex Machina is gaining momentum and the Academy has really made some different choices in the last years.
> 
> http://www.awardsdaily.com/2015/12/07/interview-andrew-whitehurst-talks-ex-machina/ http://www.awardsdaily.com/2015/11/...danish-girl-and-her-painting-skills/#comments http://thefilmexperience.net/best-supporting-actress http://thefilmexperience.net/best-supporting-actress
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/12/10/golden-globes-2016-analysis
> 
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/10...e-2015-golden-globe-film-nominations-20151210
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/golden-globe-noms-hfpa-goes-847584




Whatever the outcome of the BIG awards it's clear Alicia is getting a lot of recognition and love. And she'll have some fantastic awards ceremonies to attend with her boyfriend close by. Everything's looking great in Alicia's world [emoji2]


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks for the news, video,  interviews and pictures jcsepjj, Cinamonn_girl and Morgane. I also was underwhelmed with the Vogue cover and prefer her The Edit/Net-a-Porter cover and pics this year.

Alicia won the Best Supporting actress award from Detroit Film Critics and Breakthrough Actor for The Danish Girl. 
http://detroitfilmcritics.com/awards/

She also won the Best Body of Work award and was the runner up for Breakthrough Actor from the San Diego Film Critics
http://www.sdfcs.org/2015-sdfcs-award-winners/


----------



## mollie12

Posting this quote from the Vogue article because it is EXACTLY what I thought we might get from her in The Light Between Oceans:



> Derek Cianfrance, who directed The Light Between Oceans, compares Alicia&#8217;s Isabel&#8212;the wife of a lighthouse keeper who takes in a baby carried ashore in a lifeboat&#8212;to some of his favorite no-holds-barred screen performances: Vivien Leigh&#8217;s Scarlett O&#8217;Hara, Gena Rowlands&#8217;s Mabel in A Woman Under the Influence, Emily Watson&#8217;s Bess in Breaking the Waves. &#8220;Alicia has this ripe internal world,&#8221; he says, &#8220;and when the camera points to her, you can see the tornadoes inside. It&#8217;s spellbinding. She&#8217;s not afraid to be ugly, to be unlikable, to fail. And she gave me as much on the thirtieth take as on the first.&#8221;



Obviously he's promoting her and his movie, but this is the direction I thought they might take with that character, and it is really exciting.  She really gets to actress her little heart out in that movie.


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia has been nominated by the Vancouver Film Critics for both Ex-Machina and TDG in supporting. 
http://vancouverfilmcritics.com/2015/12/14/2016-nominees-announced/

She's also the winner for Best Supporting Actress for Ex-Machina by the Southeastern Film Critics Association
http://www.nola.com/movies/index.ssf/2015/12/spotlight_earns_top_honors_fro.html


----------



## August_Lee

mollie12 said:


> Posting this quote from the Vogue article because it is EXACTLY what I thought we might get from her in The Light Between Oceans:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he's promoting her and his movie, but this is the direction I thought they might take with that character, and it is really exciting.  She really gets to actress her little heart out in that movie.



I got so excited too when I read that excerpt. I'm so ready for this movie and the performances.


----------



## BagBerry13

mollie12 said:


> Posting this quote from the Vogue article because it is EXACTLY what I thought we might get from her in The Light Between Oceans:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he's promoting her and his movie, but this is the direction I thought they might take with that character, and it is really exciting.  *She really gets to actress her little heart out in that movie.*



Hahaha, I like that expression. Because it's probably really true. I mean it's also Derek Cianfrance. He hasn't done lots of films but the ones he's done he really delivered. So I'm actually looking forward to this one.

I just find it funny to prove all those wrong who said she's some nobody actress. If a nobody actress can get a Vogue cover nowadays everything is possible. This is someone who actually put work in for the last couple years and now gets the rewards for it. Plus she's talented, of course.
I remember seeing her at the Berlinale Shooting Stars events back in the days and thought this one's gonna be big.

Btw, I really love the Vogue short film. I like the way she acts in there. It's something different from what I've seen from her before.


----------



## Allie28

BagBerry13 said:


> I just find it funny to prove all those wrong who said she's some nobody actress. If a nobody actress can get a Vogue cover nowadays everything is possible. This is someone who actually put work in for the last couple years and now gets the rewards for it. Plus she's talented, of course.  I remember seeing her at the Berlinale Shooting Stars events back in the days and thought this one's gonna be big.



Along with that, all the people who accuse her of using her bf to get the spotlight.  The girl is currently gathering practically every critics awards and acting nominations there is.  She has her OWN spotlight.  She'd be going to the GG's and SAGs (and probably the Oscars) no matter who she was dating.  I'd be surprised if half of the critics giving her these awards even knew who she was dating, let alone cared.  They're awarding her based on her performances which are almost universally praised.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Along with that, all the people who accuse her of using her bf to get the spotlight.  The girl is currently gathering practically every critics awards and acting nominations there is.  She has her OWN spotlight.  She'd be going to the GG's and SAGs (and probably the Oscars) no matter who she was dating.  I'd be surprised if half of the critics giving her these awards even knew who she was dating, let alone cared.  They're awarding her based on her performances which are almost universally praised.




Totally agree! But let's face it, most of the people accusing Alicia of using Michael to get the spotlight have their own agenda. They just don't want her to be his girlfriend and stubbornly refuse to accept them as a couple. The Alicia trashing has been going on all year and it's obvious why....I don't understand why it persists, it's not as though anything has or will change as a consequence! I'm sure some people are going to hit the roof in outrage if Alicia and Michael are photographed together at any of the awards ceremonies either on or off the red carpet!


----------



## Blueberry12

I saw this paper at the store.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Cute pic of Alicia from today on Instagram [emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	





https://instagram.com/p/_U2ts4FIoH/


----------



## BagBerry13

Out in New York today.

View attachment 3214920
View attachment 3214921


View attachment 3214922
View attachment 3214923


View attachment 3214924
View attachment 3214925


View attachment 3214926

Source


----------



## Allie28

I think she often looks better in everyday pictures like the above than she does in photo shoots. 


LOL....



> Dxxxx Oxxx &#8207;@Dxxxx_Oxxx  · 22m22 minutes ago
> Just got off the phone with Alicia Vikander. It took everything in my power to not propose marriage. (Fassbender be damned!) #TheDanishGirl


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks for all of the pics, I really love those shoes. 

Alicia did a interview with  @AOLBUILD to talk about TDG but she talks about TLBO (@ 19:10) and gives some new info about it and then the audience questions. Its really a good interview. 
http://www.aol.com/build/519339199/


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for all of the pics, I really love those shoes.
> 
> Alicia did a interview with  @AOLBUILD to talk about TDG but she talks about TLBO (@ 19:10) and gives some new info about it and then the audience questions. Its really a good interview.
> http://www.aol.com/build/519339199/




Yes, I saw that too. The bit about being blindfolded when shooting TLBO! Lol. Can't wait to hear when this will be released - looking forward to the press and promo for it too; I'm sure there are lots more stories about the shoot, and we already know it was a very happy and intimate time in NZ[emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I think she often looks better in everyday pictures like the above than she does in photo shoots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....




Yes IA, I prefer Alicia's everyday look too; she's so pretty and feminine and with her flawless skin and huge eyes doesn't need makeup.

Lol at that tweet too; wonder if she was talking to Michael on the phone in those pics...[emoji6]


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, I saw that too. The bit about being blindfolded when shooting TLBO! Lol. Can't wait to hear when this will be released - looking forward to the press and promo for it too; I'm sure there are lots more stories about the shoot, and we already know it was a very happy and intimate time in NZ[emoji6]




Yes! It sounds like it was a fun shoot, I'm guessing the skydiving story in NZ from Vogue was the TLBO gang too! And Alicia spent time with Cianfrance in NYC the other night so they clearly get along well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Yes! It sounds like it was a fun shoot, I'm guessing the skydiving story in NZ from Vogue was the TLBO gang too! And Alicia spent time with Cianfrance in NYC the other night so they clearly get along well.




Yes the skydiving was planned in NZ during the TLBO shoot. There were loads of fun times - dolphin watching, wine tasting at vineyards and BBQs on the beach amongst others [emoji2]


----------



## BagBerry13

Some more from the last outing.

View attachment 3215660


View attachment 3215661


View attachment 3215662


View attachment 3215663


View attachment 3215664


View attachment 3215665


View attachment 3215666


View attachment 3215667


View attachment 3215668


View attachment 3215669

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3215673


View attachment 3215674


View attachment 3215675


----------



## BagBerry13

At a SAG screening.

View attachment 3215686


View attachment 3215687


View attachment 3215688


View attachment 3215689


View attachment 3215691


View attachment 3215692


View attachment 3215693

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3215704


View attachment 3215705


View attachment 3215706


View attachment 3215708


View attachment 3215709


View attachment 3215710


View attachment 3215711


View attachment 3215712


View attachment 3215713

Source


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Along with that, all the people who accuse her of using her bf to get the spotlight.  The girl is currently gathering practically every critics awards and acting nominations there is.  She has her OWN spotlight.  She'd be going to the GG's and SAGs (and probably the Oscars) no matter who she was dating. * I'd be surprised if half of the critics giving her these awards even knew who she was dating, let alone cared.  They're awarding her based on her performances which are almost universally praised*.


True. And yes,she's being awarded for her performances. The praise is absolutely deserved. 



BagBerry13 said:


> Hahaha, I like that expression. Because it's probably really true. I mean it's also Derek Cianfrance. He hasn't done lots of films but the ones he's done he really delivered. So I'm actually looking forward to this one.
> 
> I just find it funny to prove all those wrong who said she's some nobody actress. If a nobody actress can get a Vogue cover nowadays everything is possible. This is someone who actually put work in for the last couple years and now gets the rewards for it. Plus she's talented, of course.
> I remember seeing her at the Berlinale Shooting Stars events back in the days and thought this one's gonna be big.
> 
> Btw, I really love the Vogue short film. I like the way she acts in there. It's something different from what I've seen from her before.


If a "Swedish nobody" (quoting "someone" in the other thread..)can get roles with a BAFTA nomination,a prize at the Berlin FF,a resumé which includes an oscar nominated movie,everything is possible! 
I  also like the short film. 



I prefer her everyday look too. She looks really cute in these last pics posted by BagBerry.

As I thought, Tom and Lorenzo like the Vogue shoot. 
http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/12/alicia-vikander-for-vogue-magazine/


> We like her. She comes off more interesting than the average movie star &#8211; especially the type who&#8217;ve had the year she&#8217;s having. She seems like she&#8217;s got her head screwed on straight, all things considered. Then again, this could be her publicist speaking, for all we know.
> 
> *Anyway, we also love the styling here, because it seems to be looks that only she can make work, which is always a sign of good editorial styling to our way of thinking. *Anyone can pick out a pretty gown for her, but it takes an eye to settle on those Dries Van Noten pants for her.


I agree. She really makes work the most unusual clothes. And I love the Dries Van Noten pants.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Posting this quote from the Vogue article because it is EXACTLY what I thought we might get from her in The Light Between Oceans:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he's promoting her and his movie, but this is the direction I thought they might take with that character, and it is really exciting.  *She really gets to actress her little heart out in that movie*.


 I'm really looking forward to it. 



> Colleagues tend to point out Alicia&#8217;s self-discipline, her drive, her seriousness of purpose. In an email, Fassbender praised her intense physicality, &#8220;the way she embodies her characters from head to toe.&#8221; They assume these qualities came from a decade of ballet, and while they may be right, these could have been the traits that pushed Vikander toward ballet in the first place. &#8220;In dance, if you don&#8217;t get it right, you do it again and again and again,&#8221; Redmayne observes. &#8220;There are no kid gloves the way there are sometimes on a movie set, where you&#8217;re allowed to save the best performance for the close-up. Alicia grew up with that work ethic. *When she came to audition for The Danish Girl, she had just come from The Man from U.N.C.L.E., and she needed to leave in the middle to shoot The Light Between Oceans. I said, &#8216;You&#8217;ve got to take a holiday.&#8217; But no, her appetite was too rapacious for that.*&#8221;





> The director was moved to tears. &#8220;Eddie saw me crying after the scene ended,&#8221; he recalls, &#8220;and he said to me later, &#8216;Well, there&#8217;s no great suspense around who you&#8217;re going to cast.&#8217; *The only other person who&#8217;s overpowered me in an audition that way was Annie Hathaway when she came in to read for Les Misérables*.&#8221;


 

Nominations for her her and Garland at the London Film Critics Circle,Austin FCA,Kansas City FCC and Las Vegas FCS (supporting and leading).She has won the Phoenix FFC award for Ex Machina (she was also nominated for TDG).


----------



## pearlyqueen

Great pics of Alicia in NYC yesterday, she's looking fantastic and glowing [emoji3] She always looks pretty and feminine and very classy [emoji3]

I liked this pic too from the Today Show





https://instagram.com/p/_W1oSJiLLZ/


----------



## jcsepjj

http://youtu.be/kZdOluWc-QE

http://youtu.be/wM-7ditWyMc

http://youtu.be/-7SLeC_TIVs


----------



## Blueberry12

I like these shoes.


----------



## mollie12

Wasn't there supposed to be a behind-the-scenes video from her Vogue shoot somewhere?


----------



## jcsepjj

mollie12 said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be a behind-the-scenes video from her Vogue shoot somewhere?




Yes, it was on E! News last night. Haven't been able to find it online yet!


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia just won Supporting Actress for Ex-Machina from the Chicago Film Critics.

Chicago Film Critics  &#8207; @chicagocritics
Let's get started. Best Supporting Actress: Alicia Vikander, EX MACHINA. #CFCAawards


----------



## Encore Hermes

I just rented Ex Machina because of the buzz about her and she was great.


----------



## jcsepjj

Another great Fallon "interview"!

http://youtu.be/Nd-PpktcaL0


----------



## jcsepjj

Encore Hermes said:


> I just rented Ex Machina because of the buzz about her and she was great.




Welcome! Yes, great performances!  Did you like the movie?


----------



## pearlyqueen

There are several pap shots of Alicia in Manhattan yesterday, wearing the nice coat again!
	

		
			
		

		
	




http://www.imagebam.com/image/8706ec453116089


----------



## BagBerry13

In Midtown.

View attachment 3216582


View attachment 3216583


View attachment 3216584


View attachment 3216585


View attachment 3216586

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

At the AOL Build Q&A.

View attachment 3216600


View attachment 3216601


View attachment 3216602


View attachment 3216603


View attachment 3216604


View attachment 3216605


View attachment 3216606


View attachment 3216607


View attachment 3216608


View attachment 3216609

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3216611


View attachment 3216612


View attachment 3216613


----------



## BagBerry13

At the Today Show.

View attachment 3216615


View attachment 3216616


View attachment 3216617


View attachment 3216618


View attachment 3216619


View attachment 3216620


View attachment 3216621


And a good shot of the LV. I like that bag.

View attachment 3216622

Source


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## Liiyah

Hi new poster here long time lurker  I just wondered why most of the articles of Alicia vikander name drop fassbender but most his don't.  I read that page six article about them and it seems it came from her camp most likely. She really doesn't need his name as she's doing fine on her own, it just baffles me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Liiyah said:


> Hi new poster here long time lurker  I just wondered why most of the articles of Alicia vikander name drop fassbender but most his don't.  I read that page six article about them and it seems it came from her camp most likely. She really doesn't need his name as she's doing fine on her own, it just baffles me.




You'd have to ask the journalists who write articles about Alicia; it's not her talking about him, she's never discussed Michael other than confirming they are a couple and confirming the break up story was not true, which she's perfectly entitled to say. The page six piece was someone listening in to her private conversation with friends and publishing it, she can hardly be held responsible for that either. 

Tbh I don't get what all the fuss is about? Why shouldn't she or any of their colleagues/friends talk about them as a couple? It's not a secret and neither of them has anything to hide. They both try to stay as private and low key as possible but they are not denying their relationship. Michael is her boyfriend and it's no surprise they're going on holiday together, they've been on loads already. It's hardly hold the front page news! And why do some people get so upset at seeing mentions of Michael with her? Is it because they are a reminder that they are a couple? I can't think why else.


----------



## jcsepjj

Liiyah said:


> Hi new poster here long time lurker  I just wondered why most of the articles of Alicia vikander name drop fassbender but most his don't.  I read that page six article about them and it seems it came from her camp most likely. She really doesn't need his name as she's doing fine on her own, it just baffles me.




Welcome  I agree with what Pearlyqueen said, Alicia and a friend was overheard and someone sold the story to page six. No big deal. The reason why Michael is mentioned in Alicia's articles is because his name help getting readers or sell copies. Alicia's name in Michaels articles hasn't because no one knew who she was.


----------



## Liiyah

Oh right yeh that makes sense. I was just wondering if there was more to it because several outlets well celebitchy and some tumblr sites make out like she constantly name drops him whislt he doesn't, and I didn't see the benefit in her doing so when it looks so one sided, but since he's more famous than her it makes sense I guess.


----------



## August_Lee

Liiyah said:


> Oh right yeh that makes sense. I was just wondering if there was more to it because several outlets well celebitchy and some tumblr sites make out like she constantly name drops him whislt he doesn't, and I didn't see the benefit in her doing so when it looks so one sided, but since he's more famous than her it makes sense I guess.


You should never read the Celebitchy for any kinda news about Alicia. That site hates her and majority of the things written about her is negative.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Liiyah said:


> Oh right yeh that makes sense. I was just wondering if there was more to it because several outlets well celebitchy and some tumblr sites make out like she constantly name drops him whislt he doesn't, and I didn't see the benefit in her doing so when it looks so one sided, but since he's more famous than her it makes sense I guess.



She never names drop him, she only answers questions about him when it's about the film. Other than that she only ever sort of confirmed they were dating and she said she got upset over the fake news that were spread.

To answer your question of why they only ask Alicia, it's because she's a woman, plain and simple. The media and society haven't learned yet that woman can work without it being disruptive to their private life (with that I mean housewife life) and needs to constant ask woman how they handle it all/ how is their relantioship with other famous or non famous person is going and etc. it's everyday sexism that constantly gets overlooked by the majority and sadly by fans as well.


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia and Michael in The Light Between Oceans


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia and Michael in The Light Between Oceans
> View attachment 3218231




That's beautiful! Can't wait to see this! [emoji2]


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia and Michael in The Light Between Oceans
> View attachment 3218231



Very cute pic.

Maybe Focus is changing her category placement.. 



Ex Machina is in 101 critics' lists and in 5 top spots.
http://criticstop10.com
And she's nominated for a braddie..  Bradshaw is the chief film critic for The GAuardian 
http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...o-peter-bradshaws-favourite-films-of-the-year


----------



## Blueberry12

LV Stockholm Birger Jarlsgatan :


----------



## BagBerry13

Another screening from last week.

View attachment 3219027


View attachment 3219028


View attachment 3219029


View attachment 3219030


View attachment 3219031


View attachment 3219032


View attachment 3219033


View attachment 3219034


View attachment 3219039


View attachment 3219040

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

Her Vogue pictures.

View attachment 3219052


View attachment 3219053


View attachment 3219054


View attachment 3219055


View attachment 3219056


View attachment 3219057


View attachment 3219058


View attachment 3219059


View attachment 3219060

Source


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like the movement/poses of the Vogue photoshoot and the makeup,  but the styling...ugh. No. The only shot I like is the Black and White.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New piece on Alicia in USA Today and new interview from MSNBC.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...nder-makes-waves-in-the-danish-girl/77262744/


http://www.msnbc.com/weekends-with-...vikander-talks--the-danish-girl--588827203994


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia won two more best Supporting actress awards for Ex Machina today. Interesting that she keeps winning them for Ex Machina and not TDG.

https://twitter.com/stlfilmcritics/status/678705640307490816

https://twitter.com/mediamikes/status/678688922029830144


----------



## August_Lee

A24 Films has set up a website where you can make up your own FYC for Ex Machina

*A24*     &#8207;@*A24*                                                 Ava's latest: #*ExMachina* FYC posters for Alicia, Oscar & Alex! launch your own campaign at http://ava-sessions.com 


What inspired A24 Films to create the site? A desire to remind people about _Ex Machina_, *Alex Garland*'s  critically acclaimed sci-fi indie that came out in April, and  specifically the Golden Globe-nominated supporting performance given in  the film by *Alicia Vikander* as Ava, a humanoid robot with artificial intelligence &#8212; and a gift for sketching.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/machina-promoted-do-yourself-your-850037


----------



## mollie12

She's back home in Sweden.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> She's back home in Sweden.




Yes


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia won @ the Vancouver Film Critics Circle
*BEST SUPPORTING ACTRESS*
Alicia Vikander, Ex Machina
http://vancouverfilmcritics.com/2015/12/21/spotlight-named-best-film-by-vfcc/



She also the runner-up for Ex-Machina @ the Utah Critics Awards


----------



## SusanBeach

August_Lee said:


> Alicia won @ the Vancouver Film Critics Circle
> *BEST SUPPORTING ACTRESS*
> Alicia Vikander, Ex Machina
> http://vancouverfilmcritics.com/2015/12/21/spotlight-named-best-film-by-vfcc/
> 
> 
> 
> She also the runner-up for Ex-Machina @ the Utah Critics Awards



I hope that all these awards (small?) are somehow a hint for coming months, if not the GG nominations are really "good enough"


----------



## Morgane

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like the movement/poses of the Vogue photoshoot and the makeup,  but the styling...ugh. No. The only shot I like is the Black and White.


I like the movement. She knows how to use her body/face.   





SusanBeach said:


> I hope that all these awards (small?) are somehow a hint for coming months, if not the GG nominations are really "good enough"


These are all critics groups.  It's interesting that she's receiving many double nominations (best and supporting actress) and she's winning for Ex Machina. 
The Danish Girl  
Detroit Film Critics Society 
Phoenix Film Critics Society (supporting)  

Ex Machina  
Los Angeles Film Critics Association 
Chicago Film Critics Association
Washington DC Area Film Critics Association 
Kansas City Film Critics Circle 
Nevada Film Critics Society 
Phoenix Critics Circle  
Southeastern Film Critics Association 
St. Louis Film Critics Association 
Toronto Film Critics Association 
Vancouver Film Critics Circle

Some recent reviews:
http://www.sfgate.com/movies/article/Danish-Girl-too-tasteful-script-too-much-6686846.php


> Vikander has the less showy role, but her character is more three-dimensional and gives the film its emotional heft. Gerdas pain, confusion and ultimate acceptance are written all over her beautiful, open face. Gerda is an artist with a bohemian spirit, but her love for Lili trumps everything. The long-suffering but supportive wife is not the most original character in the world, but Vikander breathes new life into it.



http://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/mov...eal-emotion/BgPBxzp6SSyEVSnTnrJuZO/story.html


> Vikander, by contrast, brings Gerda to headstrong, confused life, even when Trhe Danish Girl tries to whip up a romantic triangle with the appearance of Hans, a Paris art dealer who knew Einar when they were children and who is played with agreeably caddish smolder by Matthias Schoenaerts, last seen giving Carey Mulligan the vapors in Far From the Madding Crowd. What with Ex Machina, The Man From U.N.C.L.E. and three or five others, Vikander has had a busy year  shes practically Chastain-ian in her ubiquity. And her earthiness saves this movie from its most refined impulses.



http://www.villagevoice.com/film/te...neer-the-danish-girl-holds-to-formula-7948819


> [Redmayne plays Lili like a saint. Yet there's sedition in the script and a showdown for the film's soul as Vikander, the stronger actor of the two, forces us to witness how much Gerda loses to give Lili life.





> With Redmayne reduced to poses and smiles, Vikander wrests the movie away to show us how a truly modern woman behaves. As a portrait artist, she commands her male subjects to "yield"; as a lover, she's eager to make the first move  she even asked Einar out on their first date. Later, when her paintings of Lili are a hit, Gerda dedicates herself to her career, and their trajectories as homemaker and artist invert. Still, perversely, we can't help noticing that their marriage becomes increasingly hierarchical  practically patriarchal  with Lili forcing Gerda to submit to her terms. Gerda is ditched at dinners, abandoned at her own art shows, drained of emotional support, and thrust into celibacy. No matter what her heart, or the empathetic score, might insist, Lili can still act like a dick.



http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/11/the-danish-girl-review


> Hoopers idiosyncratic framing aside, the film looks great. And Vikander, coming down the home stretch of her miraculous multi-movie year, is a strong, slightly subtler counterbalance to Redmayne's busynessshe radiates decency in what is, to my mind, the films true lead role.



http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/27/movies/review-the-danish-girl-about-a-transgender-pioneer.html


> Mr. Redmayne alters the angle of his neck, the rhythm of his walk, the timbre of his voice and the set of his mouth. Its all very impressive, as it was when he traced the progress of Stephen Hawkings neurological illness in The Theory of Everything. But like that much-praised performance, this one does not take us where we need to go, which is inside the characters mind and spirit.
> 
> Ms. Vikander, in contrast, acts from the inside out, with an openness and spontaneity that is especially rare in movies like this one. Whether she is painting, smoking, embracing her husband or offering her hand to the woman who replaces him, Gerda is the one figure onscreen who seems to breathe the sharp air of reality. The others have been painted, with practiced skill and impeccable intentions, by numbers.


----------



## SusanBeach

Morgane said:


> I like the movement. She knows how to use her body/face.
> These are all critics *groups*.  It's interesting that she's receiving many double nominations (best and supporting actress) and she's winning for Ex Machina.
> The Danish Girl
> Detroit Film Critics Society
> Phoenix Film Critics Society (supporting)
> 
> Ex Machina
> Los Angeles Film Critics Association
> Chicago Film Critics Association
> Washington DC Area Film Critics Association
> Kansas City Film Critics Circle
> Nevada Film Critics Society
> Phoenix Critics Circle
> Southeastern Film Critics Association
> St. Louis Film Critics Association
> Toronto Film Critics Association
> Vancouver Film Critics Circle
> 
> 
> Aha, I didn't knew they were. Like you said, it's interesting that ExMachina take over TDG.


----------



## August_Lee

Even though many don't like most of the LV clothes Alicia has to wear (me included) but on the Red Carpet Fashion website Alicia was named Breakout Star of 2015

Alicia Vikander is your Breakout Star of 2015. The Swedish actress  has quietly been making waves as she refines her red-carpet style, now  garnering the attention that her signature looks deserve.
*As a Louis Vuitton ambassador, she&#8217;s managed the brand quite well&#8212;a  rarity it seems among, ahem, certain other starlets whose designer  matches have left something to be desired.
Part of the secret sauce must be in the variety of Vuitton looks that  she debuts&#8212;crossing the style spectrum from a charming, period-inspired  ruffle gown to the height of modern elegance with a hint of edge in a  white, belted design.*
 This is one ambassadorship that is never dull.
But, even when she&#8217;s not dressed in LV, &#8216;The Danish Girl&#8217; star still  impresses. Her Victoria Beckham asymmetrical black gown proves exactly  why.
http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2015/12/23/breakout-star-2015-alicia-vikander/


----------



## Morgane

Best supporting actress for Ex Machina:http://austinfilmcritics.org/awards/2015-awards
 Ex Machina is best first film and it's in their top ten.  

http://criticstop10.com 
5. Ex Machina (187 lists; 16 top spots)  

Manohla Dargis has Alicia among her nominees for Ex Machina: http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/03/movies/oscars-2016-and-the-nominees-should-be.html 

http://www.indiewire.com/article/fo...-for-the-wild-2015-oscar-race-20151229?page=3 


> If Rooney Mara and/or Alicia Vinkander end up being nominated here, it would seem one or the other's Oscar to lose, but that's not what I'm predicting. I'm thinking Mara gets in for lead, and Vikander's even more confusing situation ends up having her nominated here &#8212; but for "Ex Machina," not "The Danish Girl." Vikander got a Globe nomination (and a few critics' notices) for "Ex Machina," in which she has a much more genuinely "supporting" performance. That has her competing against category confusion and herself, which could very well end up making her lose out altogether. She also can't get nominated in the same category twice in the same year, so whichever of her performances gets the most votes is the one that counts. Since her "Danish" votes will get split between here and best actress, it seems within reason to think it'll be "Ex Machina" that ends up landing her the nomination.
> Nominee Predictions: Joan Allen, "Room" ,Jennifer Jason Leigh, "The Hateful Eight"  Rachel McAdams, "Spotlight"  Alicia Vikander, "Ex Machina" Kate Winslet, "Steve Jobs"





> Matt Charman's script with the Coen brothers for "Bridge of Spies" is the favorite for one of those last slots, but watch out for the likes of "Ex Machina" (Alex Garland), "Straight Outta Compton" (Andrea Berloff, Jonathan Herman, S. Leigh Savidge & Alan Wenkus), "99 Homes" (Bahreh Azimi, Ramin Bahrani & Amir Naderi), "Trainwreck" (Amy Schumer) and "Son of Saul" (Laszlo Nemes & Clara Royer). The screenwriting branch is definitely known for supporting small indies or foreign films.
> Nominee Predictions: Matt Charman, Ethan Coen & Joel Coen, "Bridge of Spies" Alex Garland, "Ex Machina" Quentin Tarantino, "The Hateful Eight" Josh Cooley, Pete Docter & Meg LeFauve, "Inside Out" Tom McCarthy & Josh Singer, "Spotlight"



http://www.theguardian.com/film/vid...kander-tom-hooper-transgender-video-interview 
Like other critics,Bradshaw,Brooks and Shoard prefer her performance (probably it's the only thing they liked about the movie): http://www.theguardian.com/film/video/2015/dec/23/joy-heart-of-the-sea-danish-girl-video-reviews


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia looked gorgeous at the Palm Springs IFF last night, there are tons of pics at Getty [emoji2]

Those  who claim she and Michael are in a PR relationship continue to be proved wrong as they didn't flaunt their relationship on the red carpet and it seems they didn't attend the afterparty either. Here's a small insight reported by Deadline today:

"Vikander , first up on stage, thanked Mutrux , director Tom Hooper and co-star Eddie Redmayne before acknowledging members of the transgender community for being so helpful in her research.   Her allegiance was torn between this table and one right next to it for Universals Steve Jobs  which happened to have her boyfriend Fassbender and his co-star Kate Winslet (who presented his International Award).  After both had  gotten their trophies they disappeared into the night. Vikander told us she and Fassbender wrote their acceptance speeches while playing Yahtzee on the plane ride into the desert."

Cute! [emoji2]

http://deadline.com/2016/01/bryan-c...y-depp-palm-springs-film-festival-1201675241/


----------



## jcsepjj

I'm not crazy about the dress but she looked very happy last night  I'm sure they went straight back to their hotel because they have Q&As to attend I'm the morning. A shame not to get any pics from the after party though!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I'm not crazy about the dress but she looked very happy last night  I'm sure they went straight back to their hotel because they have Q&As to attend I'm the morning. A shame not to get any pics from the after party though!
> 
> ]




I think I may be in a minority but I liked her dress, think the colour really enhanced her gorgeous complexion and hair. 

I don't think either Alicia or Michael are that keen on after parties, I'm sure you're right and when they left early they headed to their hotel to get some much needed sleep!


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3230051
View attachment 3230054


View attachment 3230052


View attachment 3230053


View attachment 3230055


View attachment 3230056


View attachment 3230057


View attachment 3230058


View attachment 3230060


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3230061
View attachment 3230062


View attachment 3230063
View attachment 3230064


View attachment 3230065


View attachment 3230066


View attachment 3230067

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

Don't know if these interviews were posted yet.


----------



## jcsepjj

Thanks for posting BagBerry

Alicia was asked what she plans on wearing at the Golden Globes: 
I have an idea, said Alicia Vikander slyly, wearing Erdem for the night. The Danish Girl star offered one clue: Its like romantic-meets-structured.


----------



## BagBerry13

That's what I thought they did with this dress. They went for the full on feminine, romantic look. Pink frilly dress, curly hair, delicate jewellery. I'm usually not a fan of pink anything but I find this look worked for her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> Don't know if these interviews were posted yet.





Thank you for posting the interviews. She's different from what I'd imagined her. I thought she'd be a shy and awkward girl with very soft, girly voice. She turns out to be a very confident yet humble person.


----------



## jcsepjj

The Central Ohio Film Critics Association have announced their nominees and Alicia got 5 new nominations, including Best Actress (TDG), Best Supporting Actress (Ex Machina), Actor Of The Year, Breakthrough Film Artist, and Best Ensamble (Ex Machina). Ex Machina also nominated for Best Movie, Best Original Screenplay (Garland), Best Supporting Actor (Isaac). 

http://fromthebalcony.com/news-opinion/2015-cofca-awards-nominees/


----------



## BagBerry13

Ok, I've seen _The Danish Girl_ tonight and it's really good. Now I understand why it's getting all that buzz. I even liked Matthias' smaller part as he could've easily played it more predatory and evil trying to sneak into the relationship. I have to say Amber Heard is really milking her part versus appearances for promo.


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, I've seen _The Danish Girl_ tonight and it's really good. Now I understand why it's getting all that buzz. I even liked Matthias' smaller part as he could've easily played it more predatory and evil trying to sneak into the relationship. I have to say Amber Heard is really milking her part versus appearances for promo.




I've seen it too. I fell completely in love with Matthias' character, makes me want to check out more of his work. I kind of wish he would have played against Alicia in Tulip Fever as it was originally planned. 

How did you rate Alicia's performance in comparison to her other performances this year?


----------



## Allie28

jcsepjj said:


> The Central Ohio Film Critics Association have announced their nominees and Alicia got 5 new nominations, including Best Actress (TDG), Best Supporting Actress (Ex Machina), Actor Of The Year, Breakthrough Film Artist, and Best Ensamble (Ex Machina). Ex Machina also nominated for Best Movie, Best Original Screenplay (Garland), Best Supporting Actor (Isaac).
> 
> http://fromthebalcony.com/news-opinion/2015-cofca-awards-nominees/



Wow.  FIVE nominations?  Quite Impressive.


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> I've seen it too. I fell completely in love with Matthias' character, makes me want to check out more of his work. I kind of wish he would have played against Alicia in Tulip Fever as it was originally planned.
> 
> How did you rate Alicia's performance in comparison to her other performances this year?



You really need to watch _De Rouille et d'Os_ (Rust and Bone) with him and Marion Cotillard. He's amazing in it! Also _Blood Ties_ and _Bullhead_ which was his breakthrough film internationally since it got nominated for an Oscar. I can't wait until _Suite Française_ is released here.

I think she was really good. She definitely deserved the nominations she's got so far but I also understand why people say she's stealing the show from Eddie. Eddie is good but Alicia is better. Maybe it's just my impression but Eddie played it very stereotypically feminine, a bit over the top sometimes.


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks everyone for pics and news.

Tomorrow Alicia will be on the new episode of
The Late Late Show With James Corden


The guests will be: Sarah Silverman; Taylor Kinney; Alicia Vikander; Jamie Lee


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> The Central Ohio Film Critics Association have announced their nominees and Alicia got 5 new nominations, including Best Actress (TDG), Best Supporting Actress (Ex Machina), Actor Of The Year, Breakthrough Film Artist, and Best Ensamble (Ex Machina). Ex Machina also nominated for Best Movie, Best Original Screenplay (Garland), Best Supporting Actor (Isaac).
> 
> http://fromthebalcony.com/news-opinion/2015-cofca-awards-nominees/


Happy to see Oscar Isaac. She was runner up (Ex Machina) for the National Society of Film Critics' award.



BagBerry13 said:


> That's what I thought they did with this dress. They went for the full on feminine, romantic look. Pink frilly dress, curly hair, delicate jewellery. I'm usually not a fan of pink anything but I find this look worked for her.


I agree. This Erdem is not particularly good but the color,the romantic look worked for her.



BagBerry13 said:


> You really need to watch _De Rouille et d'Os_ (Rust and Bone) with him and Marion Cotillard. He's amazing in it! Also _Blood Ties_ and _Bullhead_ which was his breakthrough film internationally since it got nominated for an Oscar. I can't wait until _Suite Française_ is released here.
> 
> I think she was really good. She definitely deserved the nominations she's got so far but I also understand why people say she's stealing the show from Eddie. Eddie is good but Alicia is better. *Maybe it's just my impression but Eddie played it very stereotypically feminine, a bit over the top sometimes.*


I've not seen the movie but many critics think that his performance is too mannered. 

Peter Debruge:


> Even the strongest element of this gorgeously insipid movie works against it: Every vividly inhabited minute of Alicia Vikander&#8217;s performance puts to shame the mannered self-regard of Eddie Redmayne&#8217;s star turn as transgender pioneer Lili Elbe &#8212; all studied feminine mimicry with barely a flicker of interior life. Not that anyone else could have done much better with such gutlessly watered-down material, especially when Lili undergoes a groundbreaking gender-reassignment operation dramatized with all the corporeal trauma of a root canal.





http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/dec/31/the-danish-girl-review-redmayne-tom-hooper#comments



> This is a handsomely made picture, intelligent and sympathetic, with something of the uninsistent manner of Jan Morris&#8217;s memoir Conundrum. And it is well acted, particularly by Vikander; Redmayne does a fair bit of simpering and tittering as Lili, but his performance is consistent and thought through. My reservation is that there is a tasteful, chocolate-box presentation here that covers everything. Vikander is wonderfully pretty and Redmayne even more so. It is as if the movie is reassuring us that prettiness is what entitles you to transgender identity.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/the-danish-girl/review/


> But the film&#8217;s secret weapon is Vikander, who&#8217;s been blessed with a role that has no truck whatsoever with the usual supportive wife banalities &#8211; at points she&#8217;s effectively its lead character. The Swedish actress glides into the film after a ludicrously busy 2015, in which she bounced between lead roles in Ex Machina and Testament of Youth, did fine supporting work in The Man From UNCLE, and even made a dignified cameo in the otherwise dignity-phobic chef drama Burnt. But here she&#8217;s better than ever &#8211; hungry, energised, up on the balls of her feet, and an equally convincing awards prospect. (Like Redmayne, she&#8217;s already been nominated for a Golden Globe, with surely more nominations to follow.)
> 
> She also perfectly delivers the film&#8217;s most moving line, which comes during her husband&#8217;s first consultation with a doctor about the operation that will finally bring nature up to speed with reality.
> 
> &#8220;I believe I am a woman,&#8221; Lili says haltingly, as if the words still strike her as somehow embarrassing, or ridiculous. Gerda turns to the doctor and says very calmly: &#8220;I believe it too.&#8221; That, perhaps even more so than the surgery, is the transformation that counts.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that pink, ruffly dress!


----------



## Blueberry12

I am Ingrid is nominated for a Guldbagge.


----------



## YSoLovely

Blueberry12 said:


> I am Ingrid is nominated for a Guldbagge.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231059




Is this Swedish? I never realised how similar it is to German


----------



## Blueberry12

YSoLovely said:


> Is this Swedish? I never realised how similar it is to German




Yes , it's Swedish.

The Awards Ceremony will be held on the 18th january.


----------



## BagBerry13

YSoLovely said:


> Is this Swedish? I never realised how similar it is to German



For me, Swedish always sounds like a German baby being drunk and speaking in a dialect.  I can pick up half the sentence and the rest is imagination.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New piece on Alicia in Forbes:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalie...icia-vikander-on-the-road-to-hollywood-glory/


----------



## YSoLovely

BagBerry13 said:


> For me,* Swedish always sounds like a German baby being drunk and speaking in a dialect. * I can pick up half the sentence and the rest is imagination.



:lolots:


----------



## Morgane

Ex Machina is smong the best films for Film Comment:http://www.filmcomment.com/blog/best-films-of-2015/ 
Best SA (Ex Machina) and best body of work: 
http://newsok.com/oklahoma-film-critics-circle-names-spotlight-best-film-of-2015/article/5470507 
http://ncfilmcritics.org/?p=91 

http://www.gofugyourself.com/2015-the-year-in-alicia-vikander-01-2016 http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/30/fashion/Alicia-Vikanders-Breakout-Style.html?_r=2 


> &#8220;Her general style is very European, which is timeless, effortless and understated,&#8221; said her stylist, Victoria Sekrier, a model turned editorial stylist who took on Ms. Vikander as her first celebrity client about a year ago. &#8220;We first met at a friend&#8217;s Christmas drinks party: You know how it is, quite randomly,&#8221; Ms. Sekrier added with a laugh.



SAG screening,very nice words:http://iconosquare.com/p/1154784285437260133_282393131











Two cute (old) pics with Gleeson and Skarsgard:


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> Ex Machina is smong the best films for Film Comment:http://www.filmcomment.com/blog/best-films-of-2015/
> Best SA (Ex Machina) and best body of work:
> http://newsok.com/oklahoma-film-critics-circle-names-spotlight-best-film-of-2015/article/5470507
> http://ncfilmcritics.org/?p=91
> 
> http://www.gofugyourself.com/2015-the-year-in-alicia-vikander-01-2016 http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/30/fashion/Alicia-Vikanders-Breakout-Style.html?_r=2
> 
> 
> SAG screening,very nice words:http://iconosquare.com/p/1154784285437260133_282393131
> View attachment 3231683



The dude in the pic from the SAG screening sure looks happy to be standing beside her, lol.  

If she weren't already with Michael, I think her and Dom Gleeson would make a cute couple.  I've seen a few pics of them together and they're supercute.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Photo of Alicia at the Danish Girl reception at Chateau Marmont, I think last night?
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/BAJQeFeposQ/

Is her appearance on James Corden last night available anywhere to people in Europe? I've only seen a brief clip where she mentions that she was in Uruguay last week. Obviously she knows how much Michael likes holidays in South America [emoji3]


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## pearlyqueen

Thanks Bagberry. It's only a section of it but better than nothing [emoji3]


----------



## BagBerry13

^^You'll never find the whole interview of American talk shows online. At least not by them. Maybe someone else puts it up.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^You'll never find the whole interview of American talk shows online. At least not by them. Maybe someone else puts it up.




Yes that's my experience too. Not like the BBC who generally make their shows available worldwide. At least I assume so as everyone appears to have no problem watching Michael when he's been on Graham Norton!


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes that's my experience too. Not like the BBC who generally make their shows available worldwide. At least I assume so as everyone appears to have no problem watching Michael when he's been on Graham Norton!




The BBC doesn't make it available outside the UK. I always watch Graham Norton on Youtube when I'm not in the UK because apparently more people are interested in putting those episodes up there. And let's be honest, Graham Norton is more entertaining than most of those talk shows.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> The BBC doesn't make it available outside the UK. I always watch Graham Norton on Youtube when I'm not in the UK because apparently more people are interested in putting those episodes up there. And let's be honest, Graham Norton is more entertaining than most of those talk shows.




Really? I've seen references to GN being broadcast on BBC America.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Really? I've seen references to GN being broadcast on BBC America.




Yes, that's why the BBC doesn't make it available anywhere else. They want the American audience to tune in. If you're not living in the UK or the US you're out of luck and have to find another way to watch it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Yes, that's why the BBC doesn't make it available anywhere else. They want the American audience to tune in. If you're not living in the UK or the US you're out of luck and have to find another way to watch it.



GNorton is broadcast free to air in Oz


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> GNorton is broadcast free to air in Oz



Yes because of the Commonwealth I guess.
Ok, maybe I should say it's not broadcast in non-English speaking countries and countries that are not part of the Commonwealth or don't have BBC.  _*exhausting*_


----------



## BagBerry13

Alicia on one of the six covers for W's movie issue.

View attachment 3232392


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


>





Just saw this - Alicia's favourite sex scene in a film [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

New from Deadline:

http://deadline.com/2016/01/ex-machina-the-danish-girl-alicia-vikander-bourne-1201676469/

Also very complimentary tweets by Bruce Feldman [emoji2]


----------



## jcsepjj

tlbo!


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3232485
> 
> tlbo!


Great pic!  

Double nominations:http://denverfilmcritics.org/1481/n...-max-fury-road-spotlight-as-years-best-films/

Ex Machina is a PGA film nominee,so I guess it's totally in for the original screenplay nomination and Alicia can easily be nominated for EM. I hope she doesn't cancel herself out. It's on the Visual Effects shortlist,another possible nomination.

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...-garland-gets-ready-for-annihilation-20160105


> With critics' kudos, four British Independent Film Award wins and a surprise Golden Globe nom for indie darling du jour Alicia Vikander, "Ex Machina" is the cool sleeper of this year's awards season  and an Oscar could-be for Best Original Screenplay, despite being a non-eligible no-show on the WGA ballot.
> 
> "There's anxiety to being both writer and director," writer/director Alex Garland told me in our telephone interview. "I identify as a writer, and like any writing gig, it's struggling until the end."
> 
> Garland  who's penned scripts and source material mainly for Danny Boyle  styles his elegant directorial debut with tweezer-like precision, constructing a battle-of-the-minds between Oscar Isaac as the hard-drinking CEO of a secluded software company, and Domnhall Gleeson as the protege who scores the lucky chance to go under his wing for a week at his underground brain factory. Slithering under all is AI humanoid Ava, made teasingly spooky by the subtle modulations of Vikander's performance, part ingenue and part femme fatale.



http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...y-to-the-danish-girl-exclusive-video-20151209


> Not since Ingrid Bergman's 1939 debut in "Intermezzo" has a young Swedish actress made such a splashy transition from her native cinema. (Vikander impersonates Bergman as she reads her letters in recent documentary "In Her Own Words.") In this case, Vikander, age 27, stars in not one but three critically-hailed 2015 filmsout of seven releases in the last two years.





> Fluent in English, Vikander has the determination and discipline of a dancer, convincing her directors that she can do anything, including learning Danish for 2012 Oscar entry "A Royal Affair." Vikander is up for a range of roles in Hollywood. She has filmed such big-budget adventures as "The Man from U.N.C.L.E." and Sergei Bodrov's 18th century "The Seventh Son," as well as two Weinstein Co. films, "Burnt," opposite Bradley Cooper, and the upcoming period romantic triangle "Tulip Fever," set in Holland, opposite Dane Dehaan and Christoph Waltz. Next up is Derek Cianfrance's "Light Between the Oceans," co-starring Michael Fassbender, Rachel Weisz and Ben Mendelsohn, and Wim Wenders' "Submergence," with James McAvoy.


I guess Submergence is confirmed.

Tally of the most honored movies and performances:
http://www.metacritic.com/feature/2015-film-awards-and-nominations-scorecard
She's currently in #1 for EM.


----------



## BagBerry13

Morgane said:


> Great pic!
> 
> Double nominations:http://denverfilmcritics.org/1481/n...-max-fury-road-spotlight-as-years-best-films/
> 
> Ex Machina is a PGA film nominee,so I guess it's totally in for the original screenplay nomination and Alicia can easily be nominated for EM. I hope she doesn't cancel herself out. It's on the Visual Effects shortlist,another possible nomination.
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...-garland-gets-ready-for-annihilation-20160105
> 
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...y-to-the-danish-girl-exclusive-video-20151209
> 
> *I guess Submergence is confirmed.*



She'd be stupid to not take it if she got it offered.


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


>



Thanks.



Allie28 said:


> The dude in the pic from the SAG screening sure looks happy to be standing beside her, lol.
> 
> If she weren't already with Michael, I think her and Dom Gleeson would make a cute couple.  I've seen a few pics of them together and they're supercute.


Yes,they're very cute


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> I've seen it too. I fell completely in love with Matthias' character, makes me want to check out more of his work. I kind of wish he would have played against Alicia in Tulip Fever as it was originally planned.
> 
> How did you rate Alicia's performance in comparison to her other performances this year?





BagBerry13 said:


> You really need to watch _De Rouille et d'Os_ (Rust and Bone) with him and Marion Cotillard. He's amazing in it! Also _Blood Ties_ and _Bullhead_ which was his breakthrough film internationally since it got nominated for an Oscar. I can't wait until _Suite Française_ is released here.



You should also check out Matthias' upcoming film _A Bigger Splash_ with Tilda Swinton and Ralph Fiennes. It looks really good.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I saw Ex Machina last night and was very impressed. Excellent performances from everyone, tight, intelligent script and beautiful cinematography. Vikander reminded me of Natalie Portman a bit at different points in the movie but there is no doubting she is a talented actress. I'll definitely be looking out for more of her work.


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> You really need to watch _De Rouille et d'Os_ (Rust and Bone) with him and Marion Cotillard. He's amazing in it! Also _Blood Ties_ and _Bullhead_ which was his breakthrough film internationally since it got nominated for an Oscar. I can't wait until _Suite Française_ is released here.
> 
> I think she was really good. She definitely deserved the nominations she's got so far but I also understand why people say she's stealing the show from Eddie. Eddie is good but Alicia is better. Maybe it's just my impression but Eddie played it very stereotypically feminine, a bit over the top sometimes.



I've seen Rust and Bone and was really impressed by both Matthias and Marion, I will check the other ones out. I'm definitely planning on seeing A Bigger Splash, love Ralph Fiennes! 

I thought Eddie was really good, especially as Einar, but at times he got too feminine, which to me made it hard to think of Einar and Lili as the same person. But even so, he was really good in it! Alicia was better though, and I found Gerda to be a more likable character.


I like Alicia and Domhnall together too! They have the same humor, wish people would have realised the brilliance of Ex Machina when it first came out so they got to do more press together! 

This is on set of Anna Karenina!


----------



## jcsepjj

Thingofbeauty said:


> I saw Ex Machina last night and was very impressed. Excellent performances from everyone, tight, intelligent script and beautiful cinematography. Vikander reminded me of Natalie Portman a bit at different points in the movie but there is no doubting she is a talented actress. I'll definitely be looking out for more of her work.




You should watch Testament Of Youth if you haven't already!


----------



## BagBerry13

From USA Today.

View attachment 3234081


View attachment 3234082


View attachment 3234083


View attachment 3234084


View attachment 3234085


View attachment 3234086


View attachment 3234087


View attachment 3234088


View attachment 3234089


View attachment 3234090

Source


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> I've seen Rust and Bone and was really impressed by both Matthias and Marion, I will check the other ones out. I'm definitely planning on seeing A Bigger Splash, love Ralph Fiennes!
> 
> I thought Eddie was really good, especially as Einar, but at times he got too feminine, which to me made it hard to think of Einar and Lili as the same person. But even so, he was really good in it! Alicia was better though, and I found Gerda to be a more likable character.
> 
> 
> I like Alicia and Domhnall together too! They have the same humor, wish people would have realised the brilliance of Ex Machina when it first came out so they got to do more press together!
> 
> This is on set of Anna Karenina!
> View attachment 3233830




I just love Domhnalls hat.


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> From USA Today.


Her portraits are better than most of this year's covers..


jcsepjj said:


> I've seen Rust and Bone and was really impressed by both Matthias and Marion, I will check the other ones out. I'm definitely planning on seeing A Bigger Splash, love Ralph Fiennes!
> 
> I thought Eddie was really good, especially as Einar, but at times he got too feminine, which to me made it hard to think of Einar and Lili as the same person. But even so, he was really good in it! Alicia was better though, and I found Gerda to be a more likable character.
> 
> 
> I like Alicia and Domhnall together too! They have the same humor, wish people would have realised the brilliance of Ex Machina when it first came out so they got to do more press together!
> 
> This is on set of Anna Karenina!
> View attachment 3233830


Very cute. 

Old interview  with Vogue UK:
http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2015/05...terview-and-pictures---louis-vuitton-campaign


> Actor Oscar Isaac (Inside Llewyn Davis, A Most Violent Year), who plays Vikander's character's troubled creator in Ex Machina, is mesmerised by the actress's drive. "Talk about focused!" he cried over the phone from New York. "She is so supremely focused she seems almost ageless. She's an old soul and incredible talent, who I'd really like to work with again."


 With Peter Lindbergh,behind the scene  of the  W mag shoot




https://www.instagram.com/p/BAKjmgRK4bn/?taken-by=nicolasghesquiere


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Had this been posted yet here? It's her SAG Q&A for the Danish Girl. I was watching Kate and Michael's for Steve Jobs and saw this in the sidebar 

https://youtu.be/Vc4s4wQxGHY


----------



## jcsepjj

Thanks for sharing everyone! Wonderful reading Oscar's words about Alicia in Vogue and loved the dog story in the beginning from the SAG foundation. 

Alicia won three awards from The Central Ohio Film Critics Association, best supporting actress (Ex Machina) and Best Actor Of The Year and Breakthrough Film Artist. She was a shared runner up with Ronan for Best Actress, Larson won.  Nothing for Ex Machina though.

http://fromthebalcony.com/news-opinion/2015-cofca-awards-winners/

The BAFTA noms are announced in a few hours.


----------



## dr.pepper

She was such a pleasure to watch in The Danish Girl. I do think she out-acted Redmayne.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Great to see Alicia receive BAFTA nominations for best supporting actress in Ex Machina and best actress in The Danish Girl [emoji2]


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Another double nom for Alicia. Amazing! It's great to see her success after getting all that backlash for her comments earlier in the year about having multiple films in contention.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia was back at Chateau Marmont yesterday for the W Magazine best performances portfolio.






https://instagram.com/p/BARV_20ry4v/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia's reaction to her 2 BAFTA nominations:
Vikander received two BAFTA nominations after also being recognised in the supporting actress category for her role in Ex Machina.

She said she was "truly honoured" to be nominated.

"The Danish Girl and Ex Machina have been such gifts of projects for me," said Vikander.

"The fact that both of these projects were driven from the UK, with a predominantly British cast and crew and that both these films have been so generously recognised by BAFTA today, makes this even more poignant for me."





http://news.sky.com/story/1618919/eddie-redmayne-gets-second-bafta-nod-in-a-row?dcmp=snt-sf-twitter


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3234726


View attachment 3234727


View attachment 3234728


View attachment 3234729


View attachment 3234730


----------



## jcsepjj

I really like that dress, and I love it when she has her hair up, hope she keeps it up on Sunday! 

Here's a great piece on Alicia at the BIFA, also some Fassbender and Kate Winslet;

http://www.itsalawyerslife.com/awards-season-has-started/


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I really like that dress, and I love it when she has her hair up, hope she keeps it up on Sunday!
> 
> Here's a great piece on Alicia at the BIFA, also some Fassbender and Kate Winslet;
> 
> http://www.itsalawyerslife.com/awards-season-has-started/




Good piece! Here are the sections that refer to Alicia:

1) BIFA and The Danish Girl London premiere

The Moet British Independent Film awards were held at Old Billingsgate and were a relaxed, informal affair despite the grand setting on the Thames. The stars mingled with us plebs and a tipsy time was had by many, though not me .......

Belle of the ball was Swedish actress Alicia Vikander . Guests gawped at her for various reasons: filmmakers because shes the actress of the moment with excellent turns in Ex Machina and The Danish Girl and is being nominated for all the precursor awards building up to the Oscars, women because they wanted to size up the lucky gal who had got Michael Fassbender And men, well, because. Some tried to hide it, pointing out that Fassbenders fit bird was good in that film before adding she had a lovely face.

 It is indeed a lovely face. I saw it very close up at the The Danish Girl premiere a couple of days later. Close up she is  straight up beautiful with gorgeous skin. Why Vogue went with their horrible styling for her first cover is a mystery. They took a fresh faced girl with silky hair and put her in an ugly wig and burnished her complexion to run with some silly point about her not looking very Swedish.

2) On the nonsense spread by gossip outlets

"Recently I went to a party where I met Sir Brian Leveson ,a former member of chambers. He, of course, presided over the Leveson enquiry into the practices of the press. He could do worse than a follow up examining the practices of the tabloids and gossip sites. Opening salvo: please explain  a source.

Ah, a source. That prolific contributor to tabloid stories about the famous. He has unprecedented access to the most private moments of celebrities and is trusted by them to remain in the inner circle despite it being obvious that he betrays their trust at the drop of a hat  always to the tackiest outlet.

Last year a tabloid claimed Fassbender and Vikander had split. No details. No facts. no background. Just the word of a source.

Like good sheep other entertainment outlets and bloggers repeated the story blindly.

Gossip used to be the staple of people who had contacts in the industry who leaked information to them. Now its mostly made up by 18 year old interns looking for internet hits. They will happily announce a split one week for a couple and the wedding the next without the hint of an apology to their readers in between.

I didnt believe the Fassbender/Vikander story at the time  and as luck would have it, a very short time later I saw the couple on a night out, very much still together and loved up.

Since then even the slower media outlets have had to accept they remain a couple but nair an apology from any of them for the previous non story.

Sir Brian, if youve got some free time.."


----------



## Idun

All the nominations make me very glad for her. Hopefully they compensate a bit for the hate she gets online. I'm repeating myself, I know, but since I don't care that much about her, it's rather striking just how many people (mostly women..) who hate her. I guess part of it might be that she's the actress "pushed" this season (like Anne Hathaway or Jennifer Lawrance) - her people are quite pushy with the campaigning. Part of the hate is also obviously caused by Fassy-stans. The thing that bugs me the most however is the part that's caused by her not hiding her ambitions or pride/confidence in the quality of the work she's doing. That seems to provoke a LOT and it's a bit of a mystery to me. It's also quite sad that a woman who's confident about her work and talent in public gets that kind of reaction..


----------



## jcsepjj

Idun said:


> All the nominations make me very glad for her. Hopefully they compensate a bit for the hate she gets online. I'm repeating myself, I know, but since I don't care that much about her, it's rather striking just how many people (mostly women..) who hate her. I guess part of it might be that she's the actress "pushed" this season (like Anne Hathaway or Jennifer Lawrance) - her people are quite pushy with the campaigning. Part of the hate is also obviously caused by Fassy-stans. The thing that bugs me the most however is the part that's caused by her not hiding her ambitions or pride/confidence in the quality of the work she's doing. That seems to provoke a LOT and it's a bit of a mystery to me. It's also quite sad that a woman who's confident about her work and talent in public gets that kind of reaction..




I haven't really followed award season that intensely previous years but is Alicia really campaigning hard? There's only been a few Q&As and a luncheon so far, does that count as a lot? She hasn't really spent that many days in LA with Bourne filming over in Europe. I expect there to be more of it if she manage to get an Oscar nom. 

I'm really happy that people are appreciating her talent, hopefully it will open a lot of doors for her. It's not that common that foreign actresses gets a shot in Hollywood.


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> I haven't really followed award season that intensely previous years but is Alicia really campaigning hard? There's only been a few Q&As and a luncheon so far, does that count as a lot? She hasn't really spent that many days in LA with Bourne filming over in Europe. I expect there to be more of it if she manage to get an Oscar nom.
> 
> I'm really happy that people are appreciating her talent, hopefully it will open a lot of doors for her. It's not that common that foreign actresses gets a shot in Hollywood.



Well, compared to Anne Hathaway, no one can campaign as hard as she did.  That woman was desperate.
I feel like for now she has a healthy balance. Sure, she's making sure to have screenings/luncheons with the right people but who doesn't? And she's doing it for the first time. It's not like Leo DiCap who's probably getting an Oscar for having them worn down over the years and not for his actual performance. 

I'm certain that, if she gets an Oscar nod, the speed will pick up once more and you'll see her pacing Hollywood's pavements up and down.


----------



## mollie12

> Swedish fashionista Vikander, however, long held court in the middle of the penthouse, where partygoers frequently stopped to bestow congrats (for her dual nominations, for &#8220;The Danish Girl&#8221; and &#8220;Ex Machina&#8221. *&#8220;I&#8217;m going back and doing a French film,&#8221;* she told a male acquaintance; had a moment with a female friend, whom she emotionally hugged; and spent a lengthy period of time talking to Hungarian director Laszlo Nemes.



http://variety.com/2016/scene/vpage...ett-alicia-vikander-kirsten-dunst-1201675094/


----------



## jcsepjj

mollie12 said:


> http://variety.com/2016/scene/vpage...ett-alicia-vikander-kirsten-dunst-1201675094/




Sounds like she had a good time!  I wonder what French movie they are referring to? Maybe she said she's doing a movie in France, which is where parts of the plot of Submergence is, although it seems they are planning on filming those parts in Spain instead. Or maybe there's something we don't know about... Dun dun duuun..


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks everyone for the news and pics. Here is another article that features Alicia


> Last night at W Magazine&#8217;s annual kickoff party on the 6th floor of  the Chateau Marmont, Vikander told me the best story of the awards  season. When her parents boarded their British Airways flight to  Hollywood from Sweden, she gave them an incredible surprise&#8211; first class  tickets upgraded from coach. It&#8217;s not like Alicia has a lot of money.  She pieced together various upgrades from tickets she had this year, and  paid for it herself.
> 
> &#8220;My parents live in a small village in Sweden,&#8221; she told me. &#8220;I&#8217;m  waiting to hear from them. They must be shocked. They had tickets in  economy!&#8221; I&#8217;m telling you, this girl was beaming with delight. Jack  Huston&#8211; just about to break big&#8211; and Lily James (of Downton fame,  Cinderella, etc) applauded her.


http://www.showbiz411.com/2016/01/0...n-they-boarded-plane-to-hollywood-from-sweden


----------



## jcsepjj

Precious. Here's one too, let's hope for a Tarantino collaboration in the future! 

"Alicia Vikander found herself in the eye of the storm, swarmed by everyone from Lindbergh to Quentin Tarantino. I just arrived in L.A. and I still cant wrap my head around it, she said. But Im excited my family is coming in tomorrow so Ill have my mom and dad with me at the Globes.

http://wwd.com/eye/parties/w-magazi...vikander-brie-larson-cate-blanchett-10306874/



And this in the New York Post; 

"If any of the newly anointed nominees stand to gain traction before the Oscars this year, its Vikander  according to Hammond, shes the rising star everyone wants to meet."

I was at a reception for her last night, he says. There was a big turnout from the actors branch [of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences]. The older actors are the ones with more time on their hands. They were fawning all over her.

http://nypost.com/2016/01/08/a-lot-of-fresh-faces-are-up-for-golden-globes-this-year/


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Precious. Here's one too, let's hope for a Tarantino collaboration in the future!
> 
> "Alicia Vikander found herself in the eye of the storm, swarmed by everyone from Lindbergh to Quentin Tarantino. I just arrived in L.A. and I still cant wrap my head around it, she said. But Im excited my family is coming in tomorrow so Ill have my mom and dad with me at the Globes.
> 
> http://wwd.com/eye/parties/w-magazi...vikander-brie-larson-cate-blanchett-10306874/
> 
> 
> 
> And this in the New York Post;
> 
> "If any of the newly anointed nominees stand to gain traction before the Oscars this year, its Vikander  according to Hammond, shes the rising star everyone wants to meet."
> 
> I was at a reception for her last night, he says. There was a big turnout from the actors branch [of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences]. The older actors are the ones with more time on their hands. They were fawning all over her.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/01/08/a-lot-of-fresh-faces-are-up-for-golden-globes-this-year/




Wow! Everyone wants a piece of Alicia! Bet they are all jealous of Michael!!

On top of that  - 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Alicia made the front page of The Times in the UK today [emoji3]


----------



## Thingofbeauty

jcsepjj said:


> You should watch Testament Of Youth if you haven't already!


I haven't. Ex Machina was the first movie I saw her in and really want to see more of her work. Thanks so much for the recommendation!


----------



## gracekelly

Thingofbeauty said:


> I haven't. Ex Machina was the first movie I saw her in and really want to see more of her work. Thanks so much for the recommendation!



I saw Testament of Youth many months ago and it is a very stirring movie.  Her performance is superb.  On a shallow note, the clothes are great!

I channel surfed into another movie of hers on TV cable called SEVEN.  She has a supporting role, but is very good at that too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gracekelly said:


> I saw Testament of Youth many months ago and it is a very stirring movie.  Her performance is superb.  On a shallow note, the clothes are great!
> 
> 
> 
> I channel surfed into another movie of hers on TV cable called SEVEN.  She has a supporting role, but is very good at that too.




I loved Testament of Youth and Alicia was wonderful[emoji3] So much emotion and passion in her deep brown eyes....


----------



## Morgane

ScorpionDoom said:


> Another double nom for Alicia. Amazing! It's great to see her success after getting all that backlash for her comments earlier in the year about having multiple films in contention.


And Ex Machina is not even among the famous three movies in contention.. 



Idun said:


> All the nominations make me very glad for her. Hopefully they compensate a bit for the hate she gets online. I'm repeating myself, I know, but since I don't care that much about her, it's rather striking just how many people (mostly women..) who hate her. I guess part of it might be that she's the actress "pushed" this season (like Anne Hathaway or Jennifer Lawrance) - her people are quite pushy with the campaigning. Part of the hate is also obviously caused by Fassy-stans. The thing that bugs me the most however is the part that's caused by her not hiding her ambitions or pride/confidence in the quality of the work she's doing. That seems to provoke a LOT and it's a bit of a mystery to me.* It's also quite sad that a woman who's confident about her work and talent in public gets that kind of reaction..*


I agree. But her campaign is quite different,if you compare her to Hathaway or Lawrence. It helps that she has a contract with LV,so,for example,she was probably the  natural choice for the  cover that Vogue usually gives to the most oscar-buzzed actors (and not only because she has a great body of work this year).But,as jcsepij said,she's not campaigning that much. And,while The Danish Girl has a strong studio like Focus behind its campaign,Ex Machina has re-emerged in the last month because guilds and critics got behind it,and not because A24 is actually campaigning (their priority is Room with Brie Larson). Alicia has critics supporting her performance across the board,and with the PGA nomination,I can't see Garland missing the nomination for original screenplay. At this point she might  very well be nominated for TDG and EM. It's interesting that Focus is not hiding her GG nomination in the  FYC ads,like Weinstein is doing for Mara.There's obviously the risk that she cancels herself out among voters.

Another win for EM http://www.georgiafilmcritics.org/p/2015-awards.html

http://variety.com/2016/film/awards/bafta-film-award-nominations-1201674936/


> Berry is also pleased about the mix of first-time nominees and more established players, and in particular the inclusion of actress Alicia Vikander, who contests in two categories. Vikander, who is a BAFTA nominations debutante, featured in BAFTA&#8217;s Rising Star lineup in 2013. &#8220;I&#8217;m always particularly pleased when we&#8217;ve identified and shone a bright spotlight on people at the start of their career, and it comes through later with nominations,&#8221; Berry said.





> One of the pleasant surprises was the BAFTA members&#8217; response to writer-director Alex Garland&#8217;s &#8220;Ex Machina,&#8221; given that the film opened in the U.K. almost a year ago. &#8220;It was a great movie, and there&#8217;s no question it was a very original piece, and Alex did a terrific job,&#8221; Clark said. He is also pleased with the Academy members&#8217; strong backing for another British pic distributed by the studio, &#8220;The Danish Girl,&#8221; including in the British film category, where Clark expects the film to be a strong contender. &#8220;The Danish Girl&#8221; has just opened in the U.K., and Clark is confident that the BAFTA nominations will boost its box office.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/movie-news/bafta-nominations-2016/


> With two acting nominations for The Danish Girl (in lead) and Ex Machina (in supporting), Bafta confirms what many of us have been saying for a while: this really has been Alicia Vikander&#8217;s year. The Swedish actress barely set a foot wrong in 2015 &#8211; she even shone in a two-scene cameo in the otherwise lamentable Burnt &#8211; and she&#8217;s been amply rewarded, though competition in both categories is unusually stiff.



New profile for the NY mag:http://www.vulture.com/2016/01/steady-rise-of-alicia-vikander.html



With Lindbergh


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia looking gorgeous at the BAFTA tea party in LA, going on right now [emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	








https://twitter.com/baftala/status/685959776094662656


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3236381
View attachment 3236382


View attachment 3236383
View attachment 3236384


View attachment 3236386
View attachment 3236387

Source


----------



## Morgane

Berlin festival 2011,2012,Amfar and Academy Awards:














View attachment 3236362


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks for the pics. I really like her outfit, its cute. Here is a excerpt of article about the BAFA Awards Season Tea:


> What are the star's secrets to managing such crazy schedules during awards season?
> 
> "Eating!" said Vikander. She brought her parents to the tea, and inside the party the trio caught up with with _Amy_ documentary director Asif Kapadia. "I almost did a film with him a few years ago, it's so good to see him," said _The Danish Girl _star.


http://www.khou.com/story/life/2016/01/09/globes-saturday-tea-stars/78571766/


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia @ the LA Film Critics Awards

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAWI8bDm14b/


----------



## BadAzzBish

She is the definition of Basic.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lots of photos of Alicia at the LA Film Critics Awards last night. Love her in white! She looks beautiful, elegant and classy [emoji3] I particularly like these photos:


----------



## jcsepjj




----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3237192
View attachment 3237193


View attachment 3237194
View attachment 3237195


View attachment 3237196
View attachment 3237197


View attachment 3237198
View attachment 3237200


View attachment 3237199

Source


----------



## pearlyqueen

New photos of Alicia at Chateau Marmont getting ready for the Golden Globes
	

		
			
		

		
	





https://instagram.com/p/BAX-XFlG5J1/


----------



## jcsepjj

Lol, she looks beautiful and so comfortable. Chillin'[emoji41]


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Lol, she looks beautiful and so comfortable. Chillin'[emoji41]




Haha, yes! Glad she's wearing white tonight [emoji3]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That golden globes dress looks like it will be stunning.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the Louis Vuitton gown she's wearing at the golden globes.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3237429
View attachment 3237430


View attachment 3237431
View attachment 3237432


View attachment 3237433
View attachment 3237434


View attachment 3237435
View attachment 3237436

Source


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Stunning.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Best I've seen her yet! [emoji2]


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely dress!


----------



## August_Lee

Gorgeous. I love it so much!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm surprised LV pulled that off. It looks like they can get their sh*t together when it counts.


----------



## twiddlebird

She sure knows how to model LV with grace and class:


----------



## Morgane

I like the dress! I think she will show up  in many best dressed lists.



@ELLEmagazine: The http://ELLE.com staff is OBSESSED with Alicia Vikander's gown: http://www.elle.com/fashion/celebrity-style/news/g27518/golden-globes-red-carpet-2016/ #GoldenGlobes http://twitter.com/ELLEmagazine/status/686335890214404096/photo/1 


Random tweets:
@katyperry: Ok fine, I'll date you Alicia Vikander. 

@MarlowNYC: Best Supporting Actress performances this year were Alicia Vikander in EX MACHINA and Kristen Stewart in CLOUDS OF SILS MARIA. #GoldenGlobes 
NYT editor @StuartEmmrichNY: They've been coy about their relationship so far, but the Globes seems to be Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander's coming out as a couple

Her mom is adorable..
45.media.tumblr.com/004d37a837baece06559fe2d311002a1/tumblr_o0rl8pmU5K1ruu897o1_500.gif


----------



## mollie12

Amy KaufmanVerified account &#8207;@AmyKinLA  52s52 seconds ago
Love train: Alicia Vikander wrapped a shawl on her mom. Then Michael Fassbender gave Alicia his jacket. #GoldenGlobes

Christine Wood &#8207;@SinfaeryWood71  51s52 seconds ago
Just sayin it looks like #Fassbender and #Vikander are holding hands under the table


----------



## BadAzzBish

mollie12 said:


> Amy KaufmanVerified account &#8207;@AmyKinLA  52s52 seconds ago
> Love train: Alicia Vikander wrapped a shawl on her mom. Then Michael Fassbender gave Alicia his jacket. #GoldenGlobes
> 
> Christine Wood &#8207;@SinfaeryWood71  51s52 seconds ago
> Just sayin it looks like #Fassbender and #Vikander are holding hands under the table



Yet they didnt walk the red carpet together. Smh...theres such a transparent attempt by one specific party to push them as a couple.


----------



## BadAzzBish

twiddlebird said:


> She sure knows how to model LV with grace and class:



Lol...with her legs spread wide open! Thats how she made it this far girl dontcha know. #Weinsteingirl


----------



## edanc

She looks great! Love that photo of her and Oscar Isaac


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She looked so stunning.

She looked so simple, yet so stunning and beautiful - wow.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cinamonn_girl said:


> She looked so simple, yet so stunning and beautiful - wow.



She did. Easily one of the best dressed.


----------



## BagBerry13

I haven't watched the Globes yet. She didn't win, did she?

View attachment 3237925

Source


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No, Brie Larsson got it.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, Brie Larsson got it.



In both categories?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> In both categories?



Sorry. Beaten by Kate Winslet and Brie.


----------



## girlwhowaited

She was one of the best dressed ladies last night and althought I'm sad she didn't win anything, I'm super happy for her moment. =)


----------



## jcsepjj

Such a big night for her and she looked beyond beautiful and happy. I'm so glad we have more events like this to look forward to! 

Alicia is already in Vegas, so glad they are finally wrapping up Bourne. Hopefully some on set pics this week!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Such a big night for her and she looked beyond beautiful and happy. I'm so glad we have more events like this to look forward to!
> 
> Alicia is already in Vegas, so glad they are finally wrapping up Bourne. Hopefully some on set pics this week!




Totally agree! Very beautiful and very happy - she had her parents and boyfriend with her to share her joy[emoji2] Plenty more events in the coming weeks too. Found two pics from http://www.apimages.com with Michael and her mum [emoji3]


----------



## Chloe302225

At an Golden Globes after party and inside at the awards show


----------



## pearlyqueen

Chloe302225 said:


> At an Golden Globes after party and inside at the awards show




Cute pics! They are so loved up [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

http://www.popsugar.co.uk/celebrity...lden-Globes-2016-39753360?slide=opening-slide


----------



## jcsepjj

http://allaboutaliciavikander.tumbl...4/how-to-find-neverlandmichael-fassbender-and

Yes very cute. Too bad they had to rush off!
I'm so excited to see what Alicia will wear to the SAG and BAFTA's. I wonder if she'll wear LV to all events.


----------



## jcsepjj

From the after party.


----------



## TC1

I don't understand the hype about her. At all.


----------



## dangerouscurves

TC1 said:


> I don't understand the hype about her. At all.




Have you seen her movies?


----------



## BagBerry13

From the NBC after party.

View attachment 3238384
View attachment 3238385


View attachment 3238386

Source


----------



## pearlyqueen

TC1 said:


> I don't understand the hype about her. At all.




She's very talented and beautiful [emoji3]


----------



## TC1

dangerouscurves said:


> Have you seen her movies?


 
I've seen her ad campaigns and Ex Machina, but not The Danish Girl.


----------



## dangerouscurves

TC1 said:


> I've seen her ad campaigns and Ex Machina, but not The Danish Girl.




Beauty is subjective and one movie is not enough to see what all the fuss about [emoji6]


----------



## TC1

I agree about the beauty. It's not like her IMBD is super extensive to base an acting opinion on..In MY opinion, I don't understand all the hype...but that's just my personal thoughts..


----------



## dr.pepper

She is brill in The Danish Girl.

It is a unique fresh female role in general but she is also exceptional. Very disappointed she lost to Brie last night.


----------



## poetrylover

I'm not a fan of hers, but she was amazing in The Danish Girl.


----------



## Morgane

BadAzzBish said:


> Lol...with her legs spread wide open! Thats how she made it this far girl dontcha know. #Weinsteingirl


Or maybe because she has talent.. I guess the LAFCA she won the other day,all her critics prizes are small details..   She's so #weisnteingirl that Weinstein is campaigning for Mara.. 
Worth reposting  http://www.screendaily.com/awards/the-swedish-girl-alicia-vikander/5097101.article



dr.pepper said:


> She is brill in The Danish Girl.
> 
> It is a unique fresh female role in general but she is also exceptional. Very disappointed she lost to Brie last night.


Brie and Saoirse are the favorite ones for the best actress win. It's not surprising.
She has some chances in the supporting category (TDG or Ex Machina),but Rooney Mara will probably win every award if Carol doesn't win in other categories. 



Chloe302225 said:


> At an Golden Globes after party and inside at the awards show


This gif.. 











http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13386031/golden-globes-2016-best-dressed-celebrities-red-carpet/#1
http://www.elle.com/fashion/celebrity-style/news/g27519/2016-golden-globes-best-dressed/
http://www.instyle.com/awards-event...on-10-best-dressed-2016-golden-globes#1144111
http://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/red-carpet-dresses/g6688/golden-globes-fashion-2016/


----------



## Freckles1

I don't understand all of the ugliness people throw her way??? 
And man, the ladies on the MF thread really dislike her. 
I think she is darling and she is obviously very very talented - too many amazing movies she's in and more on the way!!!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Freckles1 said:


> I don't understand all of the ugliness people throw her way???
> And man, the ladies on the MF thread really dislike her.
> I think she is darling and she is obviously very very talented - too many amazing movies she's in and more on the way!!!



You should see how much hate-Alicia-Vikander tumblr blogs are out there - whenever I want to reblog something about her there, I always stumble upon them. Some people hate both Alicia and Michael, some hate her because of Michael, some don't even care about Michael but simply hate her. Why? Because apparently they say they have every right to do so - they don't need any reasons.

That photo of Alicia and Michael holding hands after GGs was even discussed as in she's not interested in him because she's on her phone and they are weirdly holding hands and they must be a publicity stunt couple etc etc.


----------



## scarlet555

TC1 said:


> I don't understand the hype about her. At all.



Haha me neither and I watched some of the movies she was in nothing spectacular very plain Jane kind of girl.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Cinamonn_girl said:


> You should see how much hate-Alicia-Vikander tumblr blogs are out there - whenever I want to reblog something about her there, I always stumble upon them. Some people hate both Alicia and Michael, some hate her because of Michael, some don't even care about Michael but simply hate her. Why? Because apparently they say they have every right to do so - they don't need any reasons.
> 
> That photo of Alicia and Michael holding hands after GGs was even discussed as in she's not interested in him because she's on her phone and they are weirdly holding hands and they must be a publicity stunt couple etc etc.




Not all the ladies on Michael's thread hate Alicia, myself included. There are several others who like her and/or who think Alicia is perfect for Michael [emoji3] Problem is many stopped posting because of the unpleasant mood created by a certain contingent. I know it's very strange the way these people feel driven to set up hate tumblr blogs on Alicia, like do they think that's going to change anything? And they may say they don't need a reason to hate her but I'm certain 99% of the most active ones are/were "fans" of Michael who refuse to accept they are a couple and who have a strangely distorted view of Alicia's popularity. You only have to look at Twitter to see hundreds of tweets with people raving about her talent and beauty and men who say they are "falling in love with her" and how lucky Michael is. And they must be wilfully blind to deny that they are in love and very much together.


----------



## Singra

There's an article... How the Internet Picks Its Boyfriends...  that describes the perfect internet movie star crush... 



> Usually it's a man with enough mystery to keep these projections of desire from puncturing, but enough charm that his popularity was merely a matter of timing. Usually it&#8217;s a man in his early or mid-30s, old enough that a teenager will find him refreshingly mature and a grown-up can lust after him with impunity.
> 
> And usually it&#8217;s someone surrounded by an aura of authenticity. There must be a conception (whether it&#8217;s true is moot) that he earned his current position through hard work rather than dumb luck. There&#8217;s often some flaw or idealized vulnerability attached to him or his character...
> 
> ...It&#8217;s crucial that these actors are rarely in romantic movies &#8212; or at least, not known for their romantic roles. Instead of being presented to us with boyfriend narratives built in (&#8220;Here is a sexy, tormented vampire for you to love&#8221, they offer enough of a blank slate that users can write their own forms of romance onto them.



Alexander Skarsgard, Idris Elba, Michael Fassbender, Benedict Cumberbatch, Tom Hardy, Tom Hiddleston and now apparently Oscar Isaac and Cary Fukunaga all fit that description... the ones whose dating life have been public (except maybe Tom Hardy... lol) have often had the person they dated/married viciously attacked by online "fans". 

Of course it's unfair to make generalisations (people who may like or dislike someone for a variety of reasons) and what I'm about to say is simplistic and perhaps a bit cruel but a big reason it gets out of hand is because it's a serious buzz-kill to realise the idealised object of your admiration/crush/obsession has a life of their own.


----------



## Blueberry12

Freckles1 said:


> I don't understand all of the ugliness people throw her way???
> And man, the ladies on the MF thread really dislike her.
> I think she is darling and she is obviously very very talented - too many amazing movies she's in and more on the way!!!




Many Andy's?

Just replace Cumberbatch with Fassbender.





http://youtu.be/YnGluxwdeN0


----------



## pearlyqueen

Singra said:


> There's an article... How the Internet Picks Its Boyfriends...  that describes the perfect internet movie star crush...
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard, Idris Elba, Michael Fassbender, Benedict Cumberbatch, Tom Hardy, Tom Hiddleston and now apparently Oscar Isaac and Cary Fukunaga all fit that description... the ones whose dating life have been public (except maybe Tom Hardy... lol) have often had the person they dated/married viciously attacked by online "fans".
> 
> Of course it's unfair to make generalisations (people who may like or dislike someone for a variety of reasons) and what I'm about to say is simplistic and perhaps a bit cruel but a big reason it gets out of hand is because it's a serious buzz-kill to realise the idealised object of your admiration/crush/obsession has a life of their own.




Interesting and, I think, pertinent to Alicia and Michael. There appears to be a denial that he is above all else a man with the capacity to have the same emotions and aspirations as other men, so it's simply unthinkable that he could possibly fall in love or want to be committed to a woman. Therefore he must be coerced/tricked/controlled by a conniving female which is how Alicia is portrayed in some quarters. This is accompanied by a fictionalised narrative peppered with juicy gossip by anonymous "insiders" blind items and "expert" analysis of body language .....even astrology! Whilst I'm sure neither Michael nor Alicia gives a stuff about the conspiracies created by random people on the Internet, it could be hurtful to their families and friends if they came across it. It's a shame as they are both low key private people who don't buy into the celebrity world and do their best to avoid attracting this kind of attention. Tbh when the Alicia hate started I thought it would die down in time, but a year later it continues and has even intensified; I do hope she doesn't get the Sophie Hunter treatment if they take their relationship to the next level.


----------



## Singra

pearlyqueen said:


> Interesting and, I think, pertinent to Alicia and Michael. There appears to be a denial that he is above all else a man with the capacity to have the same emotions and aspirations as other men, so it's simply unthinkable that he could possibly fall in love or want to be committed to a woman. Therefore he must be coerced/tricked/controlled by a conniving female which is how Alicia is portrayed in some quarters. This is accompanied by a fictionalised narrative peppered with juicy gossip by anonymous "insiders" blind items and "expert" analysis of body language .....even astrology! Whilst I'm sure neither Michael nor Alicia gives a stuff about the conspiracies created by random people on the Internet, it could be hurtful to their families and friends if they came across it. It's a shame as they are both low key private people who don't buy into the celebrity world and do their best to avoid attracting this kind of attention. Tbh when the Alicia hate started I thought it would die down in time, but a year later it continues and has even intensified; I do hope she doesn't get the Sophie Hunter treatment if they take their relationship to the next level.



Lol @ the expert analysis, blind items, astrology.... so true! Yup the expert analysis & accompanying blind items are the guilty pleasures of online gossip and fandoms (Lol.. just as my current analysis attests to). I think sometimes people look to create drama just so they can indulge in analysis and/or investigation. 

I doubt the hate will ever die down completely, it can be a black mark that goes down in the celebrity gossip dossier that's difficult to expunge. I've seen unreasonable hate directed towards old girlfriends of certain actors years after they've broken up. Usually the ex-girlfriends are entertainers who wouldn't have attracted much attention from the fan/stan/troll if they hadn't crossed paths with their internet crush. 

It's interesting what turns certain "fans" against the girlfriend of a fantasy crush because there are a few girlfriends (a very, very select few) who can enhance the fantasy. I've been wondering what is it about Vikander in particular that kills the Fassbender crush fantasy because some of his past girlfriends... hmmm what can I say... I would think Vikander would be regarded as an upgrade.  

I'm not that clued up on Vikbender? Fassder? Fassvik? Fasskander? (whatever their couple handle may be) so I don't know what specifically people find objectionable. I get that a lot of people find Vikander aloof and difficult to connect with but what is it exactly that provokes such ire? It has to be something that threatens the constructed Fassbender fantasy or else why care so much? 

I guess Vikander (or rather her public image since who knows what she's really like) while being very feminine and poised isn't really a girl's girl. She's more cool and reserved with a little bit of an edge... I dunno maybe that's threatening or annoying or difficult to block out.




Disclaimer for any Fassbender fan reading this: I'm referring to people's reactions who cross the line of what's appropriate. I have no problem with people crushing on or discussing celebs and I completely acknowledge people can have a problem with someone separate from being attached to a male movie star.


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> Many Andy's?
> 
> 
> 
> Just replace Cumberbatch with Fassbender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/YnGluxwdeN0




Haha so true!! [emoji23]
To be fair, that is how a part of me felt too when I found out Benedict got engaged, but at least I didn't take it out on Sophie. (Benedict had talked for years about how much he was longing to start a family, a lot of his fans were genuinely happy for him but the crazies where the only ones that were heard)


----------



## jcsepjj

Singra said:


> Lol @ the expert analysis, blind items, astrology.... so true! Yup the expert analysis & accompanying blind items are the guilty pleasures of online gossip and fandoms (Lol.. just as my current analysis attests to). I think sometimes people look to create drama just so they can indulge in analysis and/or investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the hate will ever die down completely, it can be a black mark that goes down in the celebrity gossip dossier that's difficult to expunge. I've seen unreasonable hate directed towards old girlfriends of certain actors years after they've broken up. Usually the ex-girlfriends are entertainers who wouldn't have attracted much attention from the fan/stan/troll if they hadn't crossed paths with their internet crush.
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting what turns certain "fans" against the girlfriend of a fantasy crush because there are a few girlfriends (a very, very select few) who can enhance the fantasy. I've been wondering what is it about Vikander in particular that kills the Fassbender crush fantasy because some of his past girlfriends... hmmm what can I say... I would think Vikander would be regarded as an upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that clued up on Vikbender? Fassder? Fassvik? Fasskander? (whatever their couple handle may be) so I don't know what specifically people find objectionable. I get that a lot of people find Vikander aloof and difficult to connect with but what is it exactly that provokes such ire? It has to be something that threatens the constructed Fassbender fantasy or else why care so much?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Vikander (or rather her public image since who knows what she's really like) while being very feminine and poised isn't really a girl's girl. She's more cool and reserved with a little bit of an edge... I dunno maybe that's threatening or annoying or difficult to block out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer for any Fassbender fan reading this: I'm referring to people's reactions who cross the line of what's appropriate. I have no problem with people crushing on or discussing celebs and I completely acknowledge people can have a problem with someone separate from being attached to a male movie star.





I agree, I also think a big part of Fassy's problem is that he's been seen as the ultimate bachelor for so long. A kind of Aniston situation but because she's a woman it's "She can't find love" and for Fassy it's "He can't be tied down". He's been followed by cheating rumours for years too, even though there's been zero proof of them actually being true. He's had on/off relationships in the past and there is no way for onlookers to know when he's been single or in a relationship so when he's been seen with women people have assumed he was cheating on his girlfriend when they actually just as well could've been broken up. That and also some other very serious allegations towards him (that there also are zero proof of being true either, not saying they're not; just that it seems unlikely) is the reason for the kind of bad boy image a lot of fans have been trying to imprint on him, so for him to be in what appears to be a committed relationship is probably hard to swallow. 



At least, that's how I see it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I agree, I also think a big part of Fassy's problem is that he's been seen as the ultimate bachelor for so long. A kind of Aniston situation but because she's a woman it's "She can't find love" and for Fassy it's "He can't be tied down". He's been followed by cheating rumours for years too, even though there's been zero proof of them actually being true. He's had on/off relationships in the past and there is no way for onlookers to know when he's been single or in a relationship so when he's been seen with women people have assumed he was cheating on his girlfriend when they actually just as well could've been broken up. That and also some other very serious allegations towards him (that there also are zero proof of being true either, not saying they're not; just that it seems unlikely) is the reason for the kind of bad boy image a lot of fans have been trying to imprint on him, so for him to be in what appears to be a committed relationship is probably hard to swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> At least, that's how I see it.




Yes, definitely the "ultimate" bachelor, "always up for it" label plays a part. Nobody is saying he's a saint but think the tales of his womanising were always exaggerated, and he's at an age now where he's almost certainly more mature and ready to commit, particularly if the right woman enters his life. Of course it's not enough for him to decide who the right woman is for him, like what would he know?!! For some people Alicia does not fulfil their criteria of being right for him! And tbh I also believe the hate against Alicia is particularly strong because they feel threatened as he gives every indication of being serious about her.


----------



## BagBerry13

But I have to say with some actors it's quite obvious that they get used by their newly acquired girlfriend. There's a reason why they've built a whole business around these kind of relationships in Hollywood. Usually, one of the two has something to gain (e.g. becoming more famous, staying relevant, promoting something, etc.) and that's when so-called "fans" jump happily on the "PR relationship" wagon. But when both seem equal (talented, pretty, successful) I think it's even harder to take in for those "fans" that the relationship might be real and then they really lose their sh*t. Unfortunately, that's what Alicia, Sophie, etc. are experiencing right now (even though I've never heard anything about Sophie). They're successful in their own ways (probably more so than the fans of said actors), beautiful, in a relationship with said actor and get to bang them every night. For some that's too much to take.


----------



## jcsepjj

I agree, it's exciting to imagine celebrities living crazy and wild lives but most of them are underwhelmingly normal in real life.

Let's try and focus on the positive, Alicia did an interview in swedish a few days ago (I don't think it was posted here), I never posted it because I figured most wouldn't be able to understand what's being said anyways since there's no subtitles. 

There wasn't much news but she did talk about Submergence and how excited she was to start shooting it. She said she'd been a fan of Wim Wenders since being introduced to his work by her mother as a kid. She also said it's very different from anything she's done before and that it was an intelligent script with a lot of subtext and that it will be very "visual in a poetic way" and that she had no idea what to expect.

She didn't say anything about James but it was very obvious that she can't wait to get started.

http://www.svt.se/kultur/film/alicia-vikander-en-storm-av-asikter


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> But I have to say with some actors it's quite obvious that they get used by their newly acquired girlfriend. There's a reason why they've built a whole business around these kind of relationships in Hollywood. Usually, one of the two has something to gain (e.g. becoming more famous, staying relevant, promoting something, etc.) and that's when so-called "fans" jump happily on the "PR relationship" wagon. But when both seem equal (talented, pretty, successful) I think it's even harder to take in for those "fans" that the relationship might be real and then they really lose their sh*t. Unfortunately, that's what Alicia, Sophie, etc. are experiencing right now (even though I've never heard anything about Sophie). They're successful in their own ways (probably more so than the fans of said actors), beautiful, in a relationship with said actor and get to bang them every night. For some that's too much to take.




Exacty, and you'd think they would give up the pr theories after they've been together for more then a year and barely being photographed together. Couples seen together pretty much every day for a few weeks to get into tabloids, sure, but it's pretty obvious that's not what this relationship is.


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> I've seen her ad campaigns and Ex Machina, but not The Danish Girl.


She's the Keira Knightly/Natalie Portman replacement. Except not nearly the charisma.


----------



## Singra

jcsepjj said:


> Exacty, and you'd think they would give up the pr theories after they've been together for more then a year and barely being photographed together. Couples seen together pretty much every day for a few weeks to get into tabloids, sure, but it's pretty obvious that's not what this relationship is.



^ I agree. As someone who only reads the occasional mainstream interview with Vikander or Fassbender I wouldn't be able to recall, from those interviews alone, that they were dating. 

I guess if you're immersed in that world and you have acquired detailed knowledge it would appear different. 




BagBerry13 said:


> But I have to say with some actors it's quite obvious that they get used by their newly acquired girlfriend. There's a reason why they've built a whole business around these kind of relationships in Hollywood. Usually, one of the two has something to gain (e.g. becoming more famous, staying relevant, promoting something, etc.) and that's when so-called "fans" jump happily on the "PR relationship" wagon. But when both seem equal (talented, pretty, successful) I think it's even harder to take in for those "fans" that the relationship might be real and then they really lose their sh*t. Unfortunately, that's what Alicia, Sophie, etc. are experiencing right now (even though I've never heard anything about Sophie). *They're successful in their own ways (probably more so than the fans of said actors), beautiful, in a relationship with said actor and get to bang them every night. For some that's too much to take.*



LOL that is true. 

It's no longer possible for actors to only be seen and heard in movies, you have to supply a personality for social media consumption and whatever persona you present better be authentic because, god knows, if you start contradicting that image you will be nailed for it.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Tivo said:


> She's the Keira Knightly/Natalie Portman replacement. Except not nearly the charisma.



Since when is Natalie charismatic? If you ask me, all three of them fit into the same category, but Alicia is definitely a better actress than both Natalie and Keira, especially the latter.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3239293


View attachment 3239294


View attachment 3239295


View attachment 3239296


View attachment 3239298


View attachment 3239299


View attachment 3239300


View attachment 3239301


View attachment 3239302


View attachment 3239303

Source


----------



## Freckles1

Blueberry12 said:


> Many Andy's?
> 
> 
> 
> Just replace Cumberbatch with Fassbender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/YnGluxwdeN0



Omgosh that is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

I've only  seen Ex Machina so far and she is totally BAd A I think!!!
I need to see Danish Girl before the Oscars!
I like her. She just seems cool..... And we'll, I root for the brunettes!! Haha


----------



## poetrylover

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Since when is Natalie charismatic? If you ask me, all three of them fit into the same category, but Alicia is definitely a better actress than both Natalie and Keira, especially the latter.


I agree


----------



## Maniti

j.gifs.com/lYx4v1.gif


As a teenager. Cute though!


 :feminist:


----------



## Morgane

http://variety.com/2016/film/news/a...ohrig-santa-barbara-film-festival-1201674525/

Another win for Ex Machina:http://denverfilmcritics.org
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/awards-pundits-revenant-alicia-vikander-854805


> Im curious to see what happens with Alicia Vikander, whos getting traction for two films, The Danish Girl and Ex Machina. I can see that becoming a real problem. Peoples votes will be split in a number of ways: Do you vote for her for one movie or both? Do you vote for her as supporting actress or lead? Personally, I thought she was extraordinary in Danish Girl, but I know a lot of people who favor Ex Machina. I hope this doesnt turn into one of those nightmare situations where you get a whole lot of people voting for you, but theyre divided in so many ways that you dont end up with any nomination at all. Unlikely, but not impossible.



Variety is predicting a double nomination,I'm very curious..

i.giphy.com/4kgyQFG3MpIPu.gif


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia got her Oscar nomination for supporting actress in The Danish Girl [emoji2]


----------



## BagBerry13

Good for her! Unfortunately, she won't stand a chance.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Good for her! Unfortunately, she won't stand a chance.




Probably, but still looks good on her C.V.! Same as Michael....is there any point in anyone other than Leo turning up?!! [emoji6]


----------



## jcsepjj

Academy award nominee Alicia Vikander have a good ring to it! 

Happy for Eddie and Michael aswell! 

The Danish girl also got noms for best costume design and best production design. Ex Machina for best original screen play and best visual effects!


----------



## BagBerry13

I personally like that Mad Max and Straight Outta Compton got recognised after being out for so long. It shows that films released outside of Awards Season count too.

ETA: Maybe the Oscars are the right time to actually walk the red carpet together. It doesn't get better than that.


----------



## August_Lee

So Happy for her nomination.

Also here is Alicia's reaction to her nomination



> *On getting the news:*
> "I knew  it was going to be announced this morning, so I set my alarm clock. But  the WiFi suddenly went out  and I was really nervous. But then I had a  call. And its just wonderful."
> *On getting nominated alongside Kate Winslet: *
> "You  can never expect it. I could never picture my name [being announced].  But then I saw a photo on TV with the other actresses -- and I had a  hard time to get my head around it. These other actresses, these  grownups, that I had looked up to for so long.  Rooney and Rachel Ive  seen their films; but Kate Winslet -- I watched her since I was very,  very young.its just amazing."
> *Another performance this year that moved her:*
> "I  was very blown away by Charlotte Rampling in "45 Years" -- just an  extraordinary performance and another actress Ive always looked up  to."


http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/la-et-oscar-nominations-updates-htmlstory.html#793


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## BagBerry13

I can't remember if these have been posted before.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> I personally like that Mad Max and Straight Outta Compton got recognised after being out for so long. It shows that films released outside of Awards Season count too.
> 
> ETA: Maybe the Oscars are the right time to actually walk the red carpet together. It doesn't get better than that.




Yes, Ex Machina came out in January last year in the UK and I think in the Spring in the US and has picked up nominations. I was pleased to see Charlotte Rampling get a well deserved nomination, she is a great actress and was sublime in 45 Years.

You may well be right about the Oscars being the first red carpet appearance together for Michael and Alicia, but I wouldn't be surprised if they arrived together at the Baftas....it is being held on Valentine's Day....and since they went public at the Globes, why not?


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> Good for her! Unfortunately, she won't stand a chance.



I'm not sure.. Many people are still predicting her.I was hoping to see her nominated for Ex Machina (I'm not alone..),a cool,"un-oscary" nomination without any precedent. I think she was actually close to a pull off a double nomination. She has probably received many votes for Ex Machina,considering that the movie has a key nomination,it's a PGA nominee and that performance is the most awarded in the supporting category. Focus could have taken  advantage of the two open slots in lead,but they have been campaigning for her in supporting for months and after all the double nominations,the LAFCA win,it was too late. Most of them have just followed the category placement promoted by Focus Features. This narrative (banner breakthrough year,another movie in contention) can work in her favour. Mara has the backing of Weinstein but Carol missed two key nominations. It's obvious that (despite his efforts) the Academy didn't fully embrace Carol,so it's possible that he doesn't  campaign anymore (he can't afford to waste money,these days). Weinstein is also campaigning for JJL but her performance and movie are divisive,I can't see her winning.Steve Jobs is not strong either,but Kate is a great campaigner and she has the Titanic reunion narrative.. Also,her performance is really supporting. There has been a lot of talk about category fraud.  I'm curious to see what happens..  



August_Lee said:


> So Happy for her nomination.
> 
> Also here is Alicia's reaction to her nomination


I'm surprised to read that she was not awoken by her publicist..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Morgane said:


> I'm surprised to read that she was not awoken by her publicist..



I thought it was refreshing to read that . This is someone who states what she wants and has no worries about celebrating it and of course she was up - I bet they _all_ were (unless they took a sleeping pill).

I'd rather her honesty about it, than this faux humility/nonchalance some others show.

And for all the controversy her comments stimulated (I believe it was taken out of context and god forbid a woman state what she wants and where she wants to be) - Alicia was pretty much on target - here she is supporting her good work in those films.


----------



## Blueberry12

Dagens Industri today :


----------



## Blueberry12

Dagens Nyheter today.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I thought it was refreshing to read that . This is someone who states what she wants and has no worries about celebrating it and of course she was up - I bet they _all_ were (unless they took a sleeping pill).
> 
> I'd rather her honesty about it, than this faux humility/nonchalance some others show.
> 
> And for all the controversy her comments stimulated (I believe it was taken out of context and god forbid a woman state what she wants and where she wants to be) - Alicia was pretty much on target - here she is supporting her good work in those films.



Yeah, it must sting the haters for her to have been right. If you're convinced and proud of your films it's easy to be spot on about where they will go. That's why it has always struck me as odd when actors were especially humble about their movies. Like, do you not believe in it enough to brag about it? 
But I also think it's a typical American culture thing. They don't like their stars to "brag" or be overly proud of their films (for whatever reason). And that explains why the backlash mainly happened in the US. They're not used to that.


----------



## Allie28

For me, honesty trumps false humility and phoniness any day.

I hate the fake "Taylor Swift" type reaction to awards where they look all around with their mouth gaped open like they're in complete shock they won (when everyone, including them, knew they would).  

I don't buy the "I was sleeping and woke up to 100 messages about my nomination" response either.  I think it's just publicists beating it into them to sound humble and come across as a "normal, everyday person" so the public will like them.

Speaking of which, lol....



> I always watch people who can do these period films in awe, and I thought Alicia Vikander was phenomenal.
> -Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## mollie12

She's going to be in British GQ soon.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> She's going to be in British GQ soon.




Great - I'll look out for it [emoji3]


----------



## August_Lee

> Tis  the season to be at the movies or at least aware that the iconic   Oscars are once again playing trippingly on the tongue of Hollywood  insiders, celebrities and movie-goers alike. This year the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences had a daunting task of cutting through the buzz in an effort to select, that which was genuinely outstanding. One of the frontrunners is clearly Alicia Vikander, who has just received a nomination for her role as Gerda Wegener in _The Danish Girl_.
> 
> This is not an actress who is a one hit wonder as she was also remarkable in Alex Garlands 2015 sci-fi film _Ex Machina_   in a moving performance as Ava  a machine striving to learn to  navigate her way to better understand what it means to be  human.
> *This weekend she took a much deserved break from all the chaos a nomination engenders and attended the world-famous O by Cirque du Soleil in Las Vegas just hours before receiving her highly anticipated Oscar nomination, which was announced earlier this morning. The Danish Girl and Ex Machina actress  was spotted with her family at the 9:30 p.m. show inside the Bellagio,  thoroughly enjoying the performance as the cast performed in, on and  above a 1.5 million gallon pool of water. Following the show, Vikander  was invited backstage for an exclusive photo opportunity with members of  the cast. As gracious as she is talented, Vikander thanked them for  their outstanding performances. *
> 
> With little time to stop and smell the Oscar roses, she was in Las Vegas filming the new _Bourne_ movie with fellow actor Matt Damon, who was also recently spotted enjoying "Tinsel Town"


http://www.examiner.com/article/oscar-golden-globe-nominee-alicia-vikander-at-o-by-cirque-du-soleil


----------



## BagBerry13

From W magazine.

View attachment 3242279

Source


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> But I also think it's a typical American culture thing. They don't like their stars to "brag" or be overly proud of their films (for whatever reason). And that explains why the backlash mainly happened in the US. They're not used to that.



That thing is actually a bit of a mystery to me. Meaning: I often feel - and I don't mean any offense, it's just a very obvious cultural difference - that Americans can be quite loud and definitely not very shy about thinking they're the best at something (the World series for instance - quite a bold name for a competion only held in America), which is not exactly a bad thing but certainly a very visible way of being proud of yourself and the things you do. 
In light of that I've never understood the reaction to what Alicia said: she was visibly proud of the movies she was in and was certain they'd be awarded. Why was that seen as so offensive? *does not compute*


----------



## Tivo

She hasn't earned the right to be so smug...at least not in the states. That's probably why the backlash. Very few know her or her work.


----------



## jcsepjj

Tivo said:


> She hasn't earned the right to be so smug...at least not in the states. That's probably why the backlash. Very few know her or her work.




Actually she has the right to be however smug she wants.


----------



## Tivo

jcsepjj said:


> Actually she has the right to be however smug she wants.


No she hasn't. And you can't force anyone else to buy into that. She's not that great and people will not just fawn all over her because you want them to.


----------



## jcsepjj

Tivo said:


> No she hasn't. And you can't force anyone else to buy into that. She's not that great and people will not just fawn all over her because you want them to.




I haven't forced anyone of anything. So who makes up the rules on how smug she is allowed to be?


----------



## Tivo

The issue here was Americans not liking their stars to brag, being the reason for her lukewarm response so far. 
But a smug, unknown is not going to be well received anywhere. Because they haven't done anything to earn respect and adulation.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

How does ambitious, blunt and stating what she wants equal to smug? She's confident and instead of hiding behind a faux-humble "oh, who me?" attitude, she's honest.

I call BS. If this was a guy this conversation wouldn't be happening.


----------



## jcsepjj

Tivo said:


> The issue here was Americans not liking their stars to brag, being the reason for her lukewarm response so far.
> But a smug, unknown is not going to be well received anywhere. Because they haven't done anything to earn respect and adulation.




Good to know.


----------



## jcsepjj

FreeSpirit71 said:


> How does ambitious, blunt and stating what she wants equal to smug? She's confident and instead of hiding behind a faux-humble "oh, who me?" attitude, she's honest.
> 
> 
> 
> I call BS. If this was a guy this conversation wouldn't be happening.




Agreed


----------



## Blueberry12

FreeSpirit71 said:


> How does ambitious, blunt and stating what she wants equal to smug? She's confident and instead of hiding behind a faux-humble "oh, who me?" attitude, she's honest.
> 
> *I call BS. If this was a guy this conversation wouldn't be happening.*


----------



## ForeverYoung87

FreeSpirit71 said:


> How does ambitious, blunt and stating what she wants equal to smug? She's confident and instead of hiding behind a faux-humble "oh, who me?" attitude, she's honest.
> 
> I call BS. If this was a guy this conversation wouldn't be happening.




Except people criticize Kanye and Bieber for being smug all the time. Kanye goes on rants about being god like and how Kim deserves real awards and everyone rolls their eyes. I don't think people need to put themselves down in order to be likeable but there's a fine line between confident and cocky.


----------



## jcsepjj

I don't think Alicia saying she has hopes that three of her movies might get Oscar noms(she didn't say that they would be up for best picture or that she would get three actor noms) is the same as Kanye comparing himself to God. Kanye says stuff like that for pr, Alicia because she genuinely believed the movies were good enough to rack up a few nominations. (And she was kind of right?) Obviously when she said it she also thought TLBO and Tulip Fever would have been out in 2015. If you have 9 movies out in a year, working with the kind of people she's worked with, then I don't think hoping for noms is a big deal. Whether or not you think she should have kept it to herself is up to you but I think it's all being blown out of proportions.

It would be interesting to have that interview on tape to see exactly how that conversation went.


----------



## dangerouscurves

freespirit71 said:


> how does ambitious, blunt and stating what she wants equal to smug? She's confident and instead of hiding behind a faux-humble "oh, who me?" attitude, she's honest.
> 
> 
> 
> I call bs. If this was a guy this conversation wouldn't be happening.


----------



## Idun

Tivo said:


> She hasn't earned the right to be so smug...at least not in the states. That's probably why the backlash. Very few know her or her work.



That's the core of the issue. I in no way understand how what she said can be seen as smug. She talked about three movies she is in: three movies where the conversation about them being great and award-potential WAS ALREADY STARTED. She never said she expected for HER to get any nominations, she talked about HOW GOOD THE MOVIES were. I just don't get how that is considered smug. The Danish Girl has been talked about for years. Nicole Kidman was attached to it at some point, Eddie is an Oscar winner - the films she was talking about weren't tiny or unknown films. 
It's difficult not to agree with Free - if this was a man we would not be having this conversation.


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> How does ambitious, blunt and stating what she wants equal to smug? She's confident and instead of hiding behind a faux-humble "oh, who me?" attitude, she's honest.
> 
> 
> 
> I call BS. If this was a guy this conversation wouldn't be happening.




There you go freespirit!!!


----------



## Tivo

Idun said:


> That's the core of the issue. I in no way understand how what she said can be seen as smug. She talked about three movies she is in: three movies where the conversation about them being great and award-potential WAS ALREADY STARTED. She never said she expected for HER to get any nominations, she talked about HOW GOOD THE MOVIES were. I just don't get how that is considered smug. The Danish Girl has been talked about for years. Nicole Kidman was attached to it at some point, Eddie is an Oscar winner - the films she was talking about weren't tiny or unknown films.
> It's difficult not to agree with Free - if this was a man we would not be having this conversation.


There were sweeping judgements made in here about Americans and our "reaction" to Miss Vikander. I just offered some perspective on why that may be so.


----------



## pearlyqueen

But interestingly the criticism of her came from Americans, not Europeans


----------



## Tivo

pearlyqueen said:


> But interestingly the criticism of her came from Americans, not Europeans


Because people here don't really know her. We have a lot of talent in the states. Alicia is not special here. Sorry.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Tivo said:


> The issue here was Americans not liking their stars to brag, being the reason for her lukewarm response so far.
> But a smug, unknown is not going to be well received anywhere. Because they haven't done anything to earn respect and adulation.



^This!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

pearlyqueen said:


> But interestingly the criticism of her came from Americans, not Europeans



How do you know where everyone is even from. Last time this was brought up it was MF fan girls that mostly had a problem. She's not a household name the interview barely gets brought up on other websites. I'm not sure why it does here


----------



## BagBerry13

I would get the whole smug argument if she'd talked like that about Transformers 17 but she didn't. She talked about films that generated serious awards buzz, awards buzz she herself didn't bring up but everyone else. She responded to a journalist's question and any reasonable person having followed the industry and awards season for a while would've made a similar statement. The difference is the others don't dare to. They rather play the "humble I didn't expect this at all and wouldn't even have hoped for it" card. Watch Leo DiCap delivering that kind of speech when he's winning the Oscar. I can't stand that guy anyway and now with his almost decade long pitch for an Oscar that he'll probably get for nothing he wants to prove us fools by telling us it's all about the indigenous people and not at all about his ego.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> For me, honesty trumps false humility and phoniness any day.  I hate the fake "Taylor Swift" type reaction to awards where they look all around with their mouth gaped open like they're in complete shock they won (when everyone, including them, knew they would).    I don't buy the "I was sleeping and woke up to 100 messages about my nomination" response either.  I think it's just publicists beating it into them to sound humble and come across as a "normal, everyday person" so the public will like them.  Speaking of which, lol....


But Jennifer hates her.. 



Idun said:


> That's the core of the issue. I in no way understand how what she said can be seen as smug. *She talked about three movies she is in: three movies where the conversation about them being great and award-potential WAS ALREADY STARTED. She never said she expected for HER to get any nominations, she talked about HOW GOOD THE MOVIES were. *I just don't get how that is considered smug. The Danish Girl has been talked about for years. Nicole Kidman was attached to it at some point, Eddie is an Oscar winner - the films she was talking about weren't tiny or unknown films.
> It's difficult not to agree with Free - if this was a man we would not be having this conversation.





BagBerry13 said:


> I would get the whole smug argument if she'd talked like that about Transformers 17 but she didn't. *She talked about films that generated serious awards buzz, awards buzz she herself didn't bring up but everyone else. She responded to a journalist's question and any reasonable person having followed the industry and awards season for a while would've made a similar statement. The difference is the others don't dare to. *They rather play the "humble I didn't expect this at all and wouldn't even have hoped for it" card. Watch Leo DiCap delivering that kind of speech when he's winning the Oscar. I can't stand that guy anyway and now with his almost decade long pitch for an Oscar that he'll probably get for nothing he wants to prove us fools by telling us it's all about the indigenous people and not at all about his ego.


 This. Her words have been largely misinterpreted. She wasn't talking about nominations for herself,but simply about movies in contention ("*if* all goes well"). Suffragette was a movie in contention,and it didn't receive nominations. She was just being honest about the quality,the perceived quality of her projects.  It's funny that now she has actually two movies in contention ,Ex Machina was not among the  (in)famous three movies in contention and she was even close to a double nomination.  
BTW nobody wrote thinking pieces about that.. I wouldn't use  the word "backlash".


----------



## Morgane

https://twitter.com/BAFTALA/status/688093566313172992



Old photoshoots for Vogue and Vanity Fair:


----------



## pearlyqueen

ForeverYoung87 said:


> How do you know where everyone is even from. Last time this was brought up it was MF fan girls that mostly had a problem. She's not a household name the interview barely gets brought up on other websites. I'm not sure why it does here




It's fairly obvious that the majority of criticism was from American MF fans; comments on American gossip blogs etc and Americanised spelling, apart from those who stated they are American.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> How does ambitious, blunt and stating what she wants equal to smug? She's confident and instead of hiding behind a faux-humble "oh, who me?" attitude, she's honest.
> 
> I call BS. If this was a guy this conversation wouldn't be happening.



Well said!



Tivo said:


> Because people here don't really know her. We have a lot of talent in the states. Alicia is not special here. Sorry.



And yet it is Alicia that had double Golden Globes nominations and it is now nominated for an Oscar just like Cate Blanchett, Kate Winslet, Saiorse Ronan or Rachel McAdams.


----------



## miasharma

Congratulations are in order for Alicia for being nominated for the Oscars. She will be at the oscars after all. 

I guess we can all agree she is not talented or famous enough to be nominated in the category she actually should have been competing for. She was so clearly the female lead and not supporting at all.

Category fraud for her and Mara. I hope neither actually wins the oscar since they should not be in that category to begin with. Those two robbed Dame Helen of her well deserved nom.


----------



## miasharma

Tivo said:


> Because people here don't really know her. We have a lot of talent in the states. Alicia is not special here. Sorry.



LOL true. 

She is not a well known movie actress in Europe either contrary to what some people here might try to make us think.


----------



## scarlet555

Tivo said:


> Because people here don't really know her. We have a lot of talent in the states. Alicia is not special here. Sorry.



true that


----------



## jcsepjj

I think this means Alicia is in LA and might go to the Critics Choice Awards tonight!


----------



## pearlyqueen

I don't claim to be an expert in movie awards but I'm fairly sure it is NOT the actors themselves who decide what category they should be pushed for or placed in. I've seen tweets on this topic too with people sounding their mouths off to be told by others to direct their angst at the production companies instead; any excuse to criticise Alicia though.


----------



## Tivo

Love how AV gets a pass for her not so great reputation but these same fans are dragging Jennifer Lawrence in her thread for the same reason. 

And of course Jennifer's many nominations and awards are not deserved, right? And it's perfectly acceptable to say that, right? :giggles:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Tivo said:


> Love how AV gets a pass for her not so great reputation but these same fans are dragging Jennifer Lawrence in her thread for the same reason.
> 
> And of course Jennifer's many nominations and awards are not deserved, right? And it's perfectly acceptable to say that, right? :giggles:




I have zero interest in JLaw and therefore have never been to her thread. I know very little about her but sense a huge ego. She's very overrated and overhyped IMO. Still curious as to just what Alicia has done to deserve this criticism....saying she's proud of the films she's attached to and expects some of them to be recognised for awards...What's damning about that?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Tivo said:


> Love how AV gets a pass for her not so great reputation but these same fans are dragging Jennifer Lawrence in her thread for the same reason.
> 
> And of course Jennifer's many nominations and awards are not deserved, right? And it's perfectly acceptable to say that, right? :giggles:



No worries, you could have just named me 

And yes, Jennifer Lawrence's acting skills are, if you ask me, mediocre. She was great in The Winter Bone, but other than that, no. She's always playing all of her roles in the same way and that is my opinion that I stand by.

However, I'm not trying to talk as if my opinion is the only one or as if it's a general one  - that's the difference.


----------



## BagBerry13

I can't remember Alicia having a bad reputation unlike JLaw who's busily working on hers. I also can't remember Alicia having told off a journalist or playing the "I'm the girl next door-I'm just the normal clumsy girl" card. And I think that's the problem. She's confident and she doesn't come across as insecure like most other actresses. Apparently, that's pissing off a lot of people.

If JLaw is deserving of her nominations is subjective just as much as Alicia's. Though there is a history of Jennifer being continuously cast above her age range. So how believable can a character be then? I had a hard time believing her the mourning wife in Silver Linings. I haven't even watched American Hustle after seeing the trailer and how ridiculously she was made up (again out of her age range). And Joy also seems to be miscast. I'm sure there would've been 30 something actresses available.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

pearlyqueen said:


> It's fairly obvious that the majority of criticism was from American MF fans; comments on American gossip blogs etc and Americanised spelling, apart from those who stated they are American.



You don't have to be in America to have access and comment on American gossip blogs though. I had no problem visiting different sites when I studied abroad


----------



## BagBerry13

From The Wrap.

View attachment 3244425


View attachment 3244426

Source


----------



## pearlyqueen

ForeverYoung87 said:


> You don't have to be in America to have access and comment on American gossip blogs though. I had no problem visiting different sites when I studied abroad




This is true; but some posters state information that reveals they are American, and of course Americanised spelling of the English language is a giveaway.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> This is true; but some posters state information that reveals they are American, and of course *Americanised spelling of the English language is a giveaway.*



Not necessarily. In most non-English-speaking European countries English is taught either way (hence Alicia having switched from American to British English through her career). In fact, my university lets you choose in which English you want to study. They only demand that you then stick to it and not switch in between.
And most Europeans are influenced by American pop culture anyway (e.g. TV, film, music, gossip blogs, etc.).


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Not necessarily. In most non-English-speaking European countries English is taught either way. In fact, my university lets you choose in which English you want to study. They only demand that you then stick to it and not switch in between.
> 
> And most Europeans are influenced by American pop culture anyway (e.g. TV, film, music, gossip blogs, etc.).




Interesting; shame if that's the case though. Although in countries where English is not the native language it is usually obvious to native English speakers because there are varying degrees of mistakes. The point that was being addressed however is why it is Americans who are so critical of Alicia and give her a hard time for being proud of her work. This poster queried how it is possible to know the nationality of the critics and I stand by what I previously said.


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> Congratulations are in order for Alicia for being nominated for the Oscars. She will be at the oscars after all.
> 
> I guess* we can all agree she is not talented or famous enough to be nominated in the category she actually should have been competing for. *She was so clearly the female lead and not supporting at all.
> 
> Category fraud for her and Mara. I hope neither actually wins the oscar since they should not be in that category to begin with. Those two robbed Dame Helen of her well deserved nom.


I guess this is the reason why she's winning critics prizes (LAFCA included) with double nominations (lead and supporting for EM),or why the HFPA and the British Academy have nominated her for two performances,in two acting categories.. she was  even close to a double nomination,if Focus had campaigned in lead.  Is Felicity Jones "famous" ? Focus campaigned for her in lead (The Theory of Everything). This year they thought that Carey Mulligan and Suffragette were serious contenders,so they've simply avoided internal competition. The Academy usually follow the category placement promoted by the studio,IF they want to nominate someone. That's the reason why she's there. 
BTW,I don't want to compare Mirren to Mara or Vikander,but people were actually  surprised for her SAG nomination.. Her performance in Trumbo is not exactly "undeniable".



BagBerry13 said:


> *I can't remember Alicia having a bad reputation* unlike JLaw who's busily working on hers. I also can't remember Alicia having told off a journalist or playing the "I'm the girl next door-I'm just the normal clumsy girl" card. And I think that's the problem. She's confident and she doesn't come across as insecure like most other actresses. Apparently, that's pissing off a lot of people.
> *
> If JLaw is deserving of her nominations is subjective just as much as Alicia's*. Though there is a history of Jennifer being continuously cast above her age range. So how believable can a character be then? I had a hard time believing her the mourning wife in Silver Linings. I haven't even watched American Hustle after seeing the trailer and how ridiculously she was made up (again out of her age range). And Joy also seems to be miscast. I'm sure there would've been 30 something actresses available.


This.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She just won the Critics' Choice Award for Best Supporting Actress for The Danish Girl. Congrats to her! I love her dress. She looks great. She gave a lovely speech too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She just won the Critics' Choice Award for Best Supporting Actress for The Danish Girl. Congrats to her! I love her dress. She looks great. She gave a lovely speech too.




Great news! So pleased for Alicia [emoji3]


----------



## scaredsquirrel

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She just won the Critics' Choice Award for Best Supporting Actress for The Danish Girl. Congrats to her! I love her dress. She looks great. She gave a lovely speech too.



Great to hear. I found her performance more compelling than Redmayne's, through no fault of his own, just that the movie seemed to move when it examined her feelings and motives.  I am perplexed by comparing Alicia and Jennifer L - the latter has been thrust into carrying more big screen pics, while sometimes strangely cast. And Alicia is just now having to carry a public spotlight.  Both are bound  to be with us for a long time.  The 'competition' comes from what has been laid out before - Alicia has been clear about her expectations of the films she is in, Jen has been equally unapologetic about her choices and pursuing women-led scripts.  It's a journey.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just saw this pic of her - she looks stunning, love her dress too [emoji3] And she also accepted the best Sci-Fi Horror film award for Ex Machina!


----------



## August_Lee

So awesome she won and I love this dress so much. I wonder if LV made this or another designer. I found some gifs of her speech.








http://jakegyllcnhaal.tumblr.com/post/137519954618/alicia-vikander-wins-best-supporting-actress-for

ETA: The dress is by Mary Katrantzou


----------



## girlwhowaited

Alicia accepting her award for Best Supporting Actress at the Critcs Choice!!


----------



## Freckles1

Just saw The Danish Girl!!!! So incredible!!
Why the heck is Alicia in the supporting actress category? She's definitely a lead!!! She is so talented!! Ps I am American and I love her!! Haha [emoji12]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She has a better shot in the supporting category. The lead actress competition is the toughest category this season. She was/is in the lead actress category at The Golden Globes and the BAFTAs.


----------



## miasharma

August_Lee said:


> So awesome she won and I love this dress so much. I wonder if LV made this or another designer. I found some gifs of her speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://jakegyllcnhaal.tumblr.com/post/137519954618/alicia-vikander-wins-best-supporting-actress-for
> 
> ETA: The dress is by Mary Katrantzou


Wow that dress and hair are gorgeous. She needs to step away from LV. She looks so gorgeous for a non important award ceremony but like a tampon for Golden Globes. LV is doing her wrong big time.


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> I guess this is the reason why she's winning critics prizes (LAFCA included) with double nominations (lead and supporting for EM),or why the HFPA and the British Academy have nominated her for two performances,in two acting categories.. she was  even close to a double nomination,if Focus had campaigned in lead.  Is Felicity Jones "famous" ? Focus campaigned for her in lead (The Theory of Everything). This year they thought that Carey Mulligan and Suffragette were serious contenders,so they've simply avoided internal competition. The Academy usually follow the category placement promoted by the studio,IF they want to nominate someone. That's the reason why she's there.



I guess my point did not come across clearly thus your favorite rolling eyes emoji. 

Focus features campaigned for her to be in supporting from the start because they knew that she was not good enough to compete with the cut throat competition of the lead category and she would not be nominated in that category. All her critics awards are for Ex machina which I have seen and she was good in. I dont think she has actually gotten an award for TDG when nominated in Lead bc Brie is the deserving winner. 

 Though I will say Oscars are actually a joke these days and thoroughly mocked so does not really matter who wins. It is basically a big self congratulatory part by rich and famous of hollywood.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lol ! But Alicia was "good enough" to receive nominations for lead in TDG at BAFTA and the Golden Globes, and won in the supporting actress category for the TDG at the Critics Circle awards last night. Bet Michael is even more proud of her this morning [emoji2]


----------



## Blueberry12

Great dress. Very unusual.


----------



## girlwhowaited

miasharma said:


> I guess my point did not come across clearly thus your favorite rolling eyes emoji.
> 
> Focus features campaigned for her to be in supporting from the start because they knew that she was not good enough to compete with the cut throat competition of the lead category and she would not be nominated in that category. All her critics awards are for Ex machina which I have seen and she was good in. I dont think she has actually gotten an award for TDG when nominated in Lead bc Brie is the deserving winner.
> 
> Though I will say Oscars are actually a joke these days and thoroughly mocked so does not really matter who wins. It is basically a big self congratulatory part by rich and famous of hollywood.



You could not be more wrong, they only put her in supporting because at the time Carey Mulligan had a good shoot of winning this, she had two excellent films and unfortunately got cut from the race too soon, but too late to change Alicia's campaign. If you don't know this the you don't understand Oscar races at all. And a few bitter Critcs might thinks it's all a joke but the rest of the world population it's see it's as cinema's biggest night of the year and being a winner means a lot.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Alicia was by far the best dressed last night and deserved to take this home.
I don't understand why people are angry over her being supporting or lead, if the Academy cared about this supposed "category fraud" they would have forbidden it decades again like they have done before. Instead they have awarded people many times who could be considered leads. So it serves to conclude that are not strict with supporting definition so why are you up in arms about it?

Also, nobody was predicting Helen, but if anyone is a gate crasher this year it's Rachel McAdams. I love her and Helen but they should not be on the list.

Last night showed us that Alicia might be this years winner, and her lovely speech was considered one of the best last night. And before anyone gets upset over it least be reminded that a "lead" performance can win in supporting just as a "supporting" performance can win in lead. We all remember Forest Whitaker win for The Last King of Scotland when James McAvoy, who got snubbed, was clearly the lead. Nobody is asking Forest to give back his well deserved Oscar.


----------



## August_Lee

Here is Alicia accepting the award for 'Ex Machina' where it won Best Sci-Fi/Horror Movie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt-BEz87vzY


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> You could not be more wrong, they only put her in supporting because at the time Carey Mulligan had a good shoot of winning this, she had two excellent films and unfortunately got cut from the race too soon, but too late to change Alicia's campaign. If you don't know this the you don't understand Oscar races at all. And a few bitter Critcs might thinks it's all a joke but the rest of the world population it's see it's as cinema's biggest night of the year and being a winner means a lot.




Definitely, Focus had bigger hopes for Suffragette in the beginning. They did so much pr for it during the fall but unfortunately it was too much for all the rich white men in Hollywood to swallow. It was a big shift in November when they gave up on it and started prioratizing TDG instead. Carey still got a BIFA nom though! That's the same reason why Weinstein wants Cate and Rooney in different categories too.


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> Alicia was by far the best dressed last night and deserved to take this home.
> 
> I don't understand why people are angry over her being supporting or lead, if the Academy cared about this supposed "category fraud" they would have forbidden it decades again like they have done before. Instead they have awarded people many times who could be considered leads. So it serves to conclude that are not strict with supporting definition so why are you up in arms about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, nobody was predicting Helen, but if anyone is a gate crasher this year it's Rachel McAdams. I love her and Helen but they should not be on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night showed us that Alicia might be this years winner, and her lovely speech was considered one of the best last night. And before anyone gets upset over it least be reminded that a "lead" performance can win in supporting just as a "supporting" performance can win in lead. We all remember Forest Whitaker win for The Last King of Scotland when James McAvoy, who got snubbed, was clearly the lead. Nobody is asking Forest to give back his well deserved Oscar.




Yes this is definitely not something new. Christoph Waltz (Inglourious Basterds) and Sigourney Weaver (Alien) were both put in Supporting and won even though they probably should have been leads. Wasn't Waltz supporting for Django too?


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> Alicia was by far the best dressed last night and deserved to take this home.
> 
> I don't understand why people are angry over her being supporting or lead, if the Academy cared about this supposed "category fraud" they would have forbidden it decades again like they have done before. Instead they have awarded people many times who could be considered leads. So it serves to conclude that are not strict with supporting definition so why are you up in arms about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, nobody was predicting Helen, but if anyone is a gate crasher this year it's Rachel McAdams. I love her and Helen but they should not be on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night showed us that Alicia might be this years winner, and her lovely speech was considered one of the best last night. And before anyone gets upset over it least be reminded that a "lead" performance can win in supporting just as a "supporting" performance can win in lead. We all remember Forest Whitaker win for The Last King of Scotland when James McAvoy, who got snubbed, was clearly the lead. Nobody is asking Forest to give back his well deserved Oscar.




Exactly! I'm not sure how "leading" and "supporting" is determined? Is it measured by screen time? Also it's possible that a role may technically be "supporting", but that actor's performance is so good that they overshadow the "lead", as is the case with Alicia's performance in TDG, where the consensus is that she outshone him, so she "feels" like the lead even if her role wasn't intended to be such.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3244950


View attachment 3244951


View attachment 3244952


View attachment 3244953


View attachment 3244954


View attachment 3244955
View attachment 3244956


View attachment 3244957
View attachment 3244958


View attachment 3244959

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3244960
View attachment 3244961


View attachment 3244962


View attachment 3244963


Very interesting that Björne was with her. Didn't know they were that close.

And as I said before I guess she's going only for LV for the major awards shows.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 3244960
> View attachment 3244961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244962
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244963
> 
> 
> Very interesting that Björne was with her. Didn't know they were that close.
> 
> And as I said before I guess she's going only for LV for the major awards shows.




She's probably as good friends with him as she is with Alex. She actually often stays with him when she's in LA. Love their group dynamic, great to see them supporting each other!


----------



## Chloe302225

BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 3244960
> View attachment 3244961
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244962
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244963
> 
> 
> Very interesting that Björne was with her. Didn't know they were that close.
> 
> And as I said before I guess she's going only for LV for the major awards shows.



Her dress isnt LV. It is by Mary Katranzou.


----------



## BagBerry13

Chloe302225 said:


> Her dress isnt LV. It is by Mary Katranzou.



I know! And I don't consider the Critic's Choice a major awards show. Just another awards show on the way to the Oscars.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Is there an upcoming interview with Alicia in Look? There's a quote here:

http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/celebrity/alicia-vikander-live-america-911877.html


----------



## BagLovingMom

Ah gorgeous look at the Critics Awards!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Gorgeous dress, and Alicia looks radiant in these photos.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> Has anyone seen the short film The Rain? It's a dance film shot by Pontus Lidberg  in Stockholm.Trailers:
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=-XcR5HFZ5ig
> https://vimeo.com/10508318



I'd actually really like to see this.  It's about a half hour and was shot just before she quit dancing.  And Pontus Lidberg has become a world-renowned choreographer.


----------



## pearlyqueen

The climatic Bourne 5 car chase is being filmed on the Strip in Las Vegas this week - don't know if Alicia is involved though...

http://vitalvegas.com/


----------



## SusanBeach

mollie12 said:


> I'd actually really like to see this.  It's about a half hour and was shot just before she quit dancing.  And Pontus Lidberg has become a world-renowned choreographer.



I just love this, it´s so beautiful


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> Alicia accepting her award for Best Supporting Actress at the Critcs Choice!!



I absolutely like the dress.:   Jennifer  Jason Leigh is very sweet when she says "she's so beautiful". 



miasharma said:


> I guess my point did not come across clearly thus your favorite rolling eyes emoji.   Focus features campaigned for her to be in supporting from the start because they knew that she was not good enough to compete with the cut throat competition of the lead category and she would not be nominated in that category. All her critics awards are for Ex machina which I have seen and she was good in. I dont think she has actually gotten an award for TDG when nominated in Lead bc Brie is the deserving winner.    Though I will say Oscars are actually a joke these days and thoroughly mocked so does not really matter who wins. It is basically a big self congratulatory part by rich and famous of hollywood.


 I've actually understood your point ("she's not talented and famous enough" to be nominated in lead). The fact that she's the most awarded actress with Brie Larson disproves it. Focus' strategies are not related to her or her performance and the Academy usually follows the  category placement promoted by the studio. Felicity Jones didn't have better reviews but she was campaigned in lead. The standout was Eddie but a weak year played in her favor.  Most of her wins are for Ex Machina,but she she has also won something for TDG. The breakthrough year wins include her performance in TDG (with EM and Testament of Youth).


girlwhowaited said:


> You could not be more wrong,* they only put her in supporting because at the time Carey Mulligan had a good shoot of winning this, she had two excellent films and unfortunately got cut from the race too soon, but too late to change Alicia's campaign. *If you don't know this the you don't understand Oscar races at all. And a few bitter Critcs might thinks it's all a joke but the rest of the world population it's see it's as cinema's biggest night of the year and being a winner means a lot.


This.They wanted to avoid internal competition with Carey,and,of course,Room,Brooklyn,45 Years,Carol are stronger movies,even if her performance is the most praised aspect of TDG. Joy was also considered a surefire contender. After the Joy flop,the Ex Machina resurgence and her double nominations and wins,it was too late to change her campaign. As I said,she could have been nominated in lead,if Focus had campaigned her in that category. There were two open spots. Joy has a score of 56 on metacritic. Jennifer has good reviews,but people were not even predicting her anymore. But clearly her star power is still strong. In the end,the supporting category was more "crowded"  than the lead one,and she has even risked to cancel herself out.


----------



## Freckles1

I understand the studio thing. I do. But man, after watching The Danish Girl, I felt Gerda was the character that defined the movie!! Not Ina!! Loved both actors. Incredible. And Hans. That actor is dreamy


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> *
> Last night showed us that Alicia might be this years winner,* and her lovely speech was considered one of the best last night. And before anyone gets upset over it least be reminded that a "lead" performance can win in supporting just as a "supporting" performance can win in lead. We all remember Forest Whitaker win for The Last King of Scotland when James McAvoy, who got snubbed, was clearly the lead. Nobody is asking Forest to give back his well deserved Oscar.


The race is wide open. Alicia is the critical darling and she has a very appealing role. Kate is a popular actress and a great campaigner. Mara and Jennifer Jason Leigh have the backing of Weinstein but he has money issues,so I don't really know if he's going to campaign.. I wouldn't dismiss McAdams' chances because Spotlight is a BP contender.



mollie12 said:


> I'd actually really like to see this.  It's about a half hour and was shot just before she quit dancing.  And Pontus Lidberg has become a world-renowned choreographer.


I think it's available on iTunes.This is another dance film with the NYC ballet dancer Wendy Whelan:
https://youtube.com/watch?v=tB1UMP8b-Lc


----------



## girlwhowaited

Freckles1 said:


> I understand the studio thing. I do. But man, after watching The Danish Girl, I felt Gerda was the character that defined the movie!! Not Ina!! Loved both actors. Incredible. And Hans. That actor is dreamy



I thought they were both perfect in the movie but I felt like Gerda only got bumped up in the movie because is so brilliant in it.


----------



## fashionm

I watched the movie last night and I didn't really like it tbh! I mean, the story was good but they completely changed the real facts! It's not based on a true story,more like "loosely based". Anyway it was well done, I just didn't like it as I hoped I would. 
Alicia was the best part of it, she is really talented and worked well with Eddie!
Sucks that she is stuck in the supporting category because GERDA was the DANISH GIRL. Literally!


----------



## BagBerry13

fashionm said:


> I watched the movie last night and I didn't really like it tbh! I mean, the story was good but they completely changed the real facts! It's not based on a true story,more like "loosely based". Anyway it was well done, I just didn't like it as I hoped I would.
> Alicia was the best part of it, she is really talented and worked well with Eddie!
> Sucks that she is stuck in the supporting category because GERDA was the DANISH GIRL. Literally!



The film is based on the novel The Danish Girl by David Ebershoff which already states that it's a fictionalised version of what happened.


----------



## fashionm

Ah,that makes a lot more sense! Anyway I stand by what I said because to me she was the best part of the movie


----------



## Freckles1

fashionm said:


> Ah,that makes a lot more sense! Anyway I stand by what I said because to me she was the best part of the movie




There you go [emoji12]


----------



## jcsepjj

http://youtu.be/n1IJt22JFY4


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## Freckles1

Love her!! That reporter in the Bourne piece is obnoxious


----------



## Morgane

I think Bourne will wrap in the next days.

Ex Machina and Alicia are among the best movies and performances chosen by the A.V. Club readers:
http://www.avclub.com/article/2015-v-club-readers-poll-results-are-229961

Film Comment on Ex Machina:


> The Ava Sessions comprise a superbly cunning setup for a surprisingly affecting sci-fi movie thats also a merciless nail-biter. The content is cutting-edge science and the script is replete with debates, but Nathans challenge to Caleb puts the emphasis on his feelings and his ability to analyze the evidence of his senses. The narrative twists make viewers judge the depth of their own feelings and the keenness of their own senses. If you go in knowing its a thriller, you still wonder, in a good way, what kind of suspense is being generated, even as the film exerts an ineluctable pull. For long stretches Garland avoids conventional conflict and jeopardy while making clear that the stakes are as momentous as they are in a sci-fi epic like Close Encounters of the Third Kind (another movie that turns genre melodrama upside down, in an optimistic way). After all, bonding with the first fully human-like AI is as epochal an event as communicating up close with an ET. Ava is so enticing that Garland achieves erotic shock and awe.
> 
> Thats partly a tribute to Vikander, who at 26 has established herself as a performer of immense charm and range, breathing a full spectrum of poignancy into the ultimate ingénue role of Kitty in Anna Karenina (12), and summoning the passionate smarts needed to play Britains Princess Caroline Mathilde as an Enlightenment heroine in the terrific historical romance A Royal Affair (12). As Ava, Vikander explodes the concept of tabula rasa. She is not merely blank. She plays a multitude of nascent emotions infinitesimally small, as if Ava realizes how closely shes being studied and knows that any flicker of her eye, upturn of her chin, or nibble of her lip creates a thunderous mood change. As a character, Ava is in turn touching and eerie. You may not realize how witty Vikanders performance is until after the movie is over. Vikander does to moviegoers what Ava does to Calebdraws us ever closer in.



LAFCA and BFCA awards:


----------



## mollie12

She'll be in the Vanity Fair Hollywood issue.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Not entirely sure what Gold Derby is but it claims that Alicia is now the favourite to win the Best Supporting Actress Oscar.

http://www.goldderby.com/news/11537...der-the-danish-girl-rooney-mara-13579086.html


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Not entirely sure what Gold Derby is but it claims that Alicia is now the favourite to win the Best Supporting Actress Oscar.
> 
> http://www.goldderby.com/news/11537...der-the-danish-girl-rooney-mara-13579086.html



They're like DP/30 and Anne Thompson only that they do their interviews via Skype.


----------



## minababe

I didn't see a movie from her but her face is beautiful and she has a lot of Charisma. I saw her at the golden globe Awards. she is scandinavian right? they have the prettiest women. I hope we see more of her


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia on the cover of The Wrap magazine
https://www.instagram.com/p/BA46iMQth0e


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just came across this from March 2013, nearly 3 years ago. Alicia is listed as one of 25 breakout actresses at that time following the release of Anna Karenina. But she is one of the very few on that list to fulfil her early potential and actually make it - a combination of talent, beauty and impressing directors by getting good roles got her where she is today [emoji3]


http://uk.complex.com/pop-culture/NaN/Invalid date/25-breakout-actresses-you-need-to-know/


----------



## pearlyqueen

There is much positive buzz about Submergence today with reports from many industry publications. Seems it is highly anticipated and has been snapped up by UK film financing company Embankment Films who will be pitching it at Berlinale [emoji3]

http://variety.com/2016/film/global...-submergence-with-alicia-vikander-1201690737/


And another new interview with Alicia in the LA Times:

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/la-en-alicia-vikander-20160128-story.html


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks for the news.  I have no idea what to expect from the movie with James but I'm so ready for it. Also, I thought this was so cute from the interview:


> "I was home at Christmas; we live in this small town outside Gothenburg,  which is a fishing town, and we got to go into Gothenburg &#8212; a bigger  town &#8212; and my dad got to try on a tuxedo for the first time in his life.  At 65. He was so handsome. They're going to come out to Vegas [where  she is filming a 'Bourne' sequel with Matt Damon] and my dad's a big  'Bourne' fan."


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Just came across this from March 2013, nearly 3 years ago. Alicia is listed as one of 25 breakout actresses at that time following the release of Anna Karenina. But she is one of the very few on that list to fulfil her early potential and actually make it - a combination of talent, beauty and impressing directors by getting good roles got her where she is today [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> http://uk.complex.com/pop-culture/NaN/Invalid date/25-breakout-actresses-you-need-to-know/


Alicia and Domnhall were  also among the Variety's breakthrough performers of 2012. Nice video:





August_Lee said:


> Thanks for the news.  I have no idea what to expect from the movie with James but I'm so ready for it. Also, I thought this was so cute from the interview:


Wenders seems very enthusiast:


> Im so excited to work with these two great young actors on Submergence! It is an utterly contemporary story, thrilling and deeply moving at the same time, spanning continents and oceans, facing two big threats to our world today: climate change and terrorism. Alicia and James are the perfect cast for this once in a generation love story: highly sensitive, passionate and fiercely committed, said Wenders, the iconic filmmaker whose most critically-acclaimed films include Pina, Wings of Desire and Paris, Texas.




Baz Bamigboye for the DM:


> Alicia Vikander knew exactly who to speak to when she received a script for the film The Danish Girl.
> She sent the screenplay on to her father, Svante Vikander, a psychiatrist based in Alicias homeland, Sweden.
> I received such expert feedback, and with it came the message: "You have to do this!"' the actress told me when we bumped into each other in Los Angeles recently.
> Alicia Vikander sent the screenplay on to her father, Svante Vikander, a psychiatrist based in Sweden. At one reception, thrown by Bafta LA, Alicias father was explaining to Danish Girl director Tom Hooper that he had worked with people in Sweden on transgender issues.
> Both Alicia and leading man Eddie Redmayne have a sensitive understanding of the matters explored by The Danish Girl, and I think its beautiful and moving that her character stands by her husband as he transitions (her performance has garnered nominations from the Screen Actors Guild, the Oscars and the Baftas).
> She has been in Las Vegas working on the new Bourne film with Matt Damon and director Paul Greengrass. Then the production heads to London for several weeks of filming.
> I predict we will hear a lot more about this particular Swedish girl all the way through awards season - to the Cannes Film Festival, and beyond.


I thought they were going to wrap in Las Vegas.


----------



## Morgane

Vanity Fair Hollywood issue February 2013 (Bruce Weber)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia will be seated next to Eddie at tonight's SAG awards. The pic doesn't show who's seated the other side of her, but as of yesterday Michael was listed as a no-show.

https://instagram.com/p/BBKPUwOpwIj/


----------



## jcsepjj

Another Swedish interview, but also some words from Eddie and Tom in the end.

http://youtu.be/MQx5W6CU68g


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia has arrived at the SAG awards. Many people loving her dress and look but no pics yet. There is a short snapchat clip with this tweet from an Irish source [emoji3]

https://twitter.com/goss_ie/status/693585931207581697


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great at the SAG Awards. Her dress is gorgeous.


----------



## pearlyqueen

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks great at the SAG Awards. Her dress is gorgeous.




Yes she looks wonderful! Just found these pics on Twitter 
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://twitter.com/lolarainero/status/693585336925036544




https://twitter.com/_afk_/status/693587880313249796


----------



## pearlyqueen

Getty has just posted these pics:





and this one with Susan Sarandon




There are also tweets about Alicia helping Sarah Silverman up some steps...

And several pics at Just Jared:

http://www.justjared.com/2016/01/30...er/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## pearlyqueen

Wow! Alicia won! She must be favourite for the Oscar now! [emoji3][emoji3]

https://twitter.com/sagawards/status/693606835413102593


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> Wow! Alicia won! She must be favourite for the Oscar now! [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> https://twitter.com/sagawards/status/693606835413102593
> 
> View attachment 3257769



I'm so happy for her!! Well deserved win, especially considering her outstanding body of work this year. And she looks amazing tonight, I can't wait to see her Oscar dress.
Alicia was already at the top of the list to win it and now she's just miles ahead of anyone else on  the list.


----------



## SusanBeach

Here is Alicias speach,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ6YNfp-teA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## logansrun

I have to say, I am getting well and truly sick of this mediocre actress Alicia Vikander. 

She is just so overrated. This is a serious case of the Emperor's new clothes. 

I am sure the dozen flim roles she's been in, in what SEEMS like one year is due to pervy Hollywood producers and actors playing out their serious ephebophiliic fantasies and tendencies. Let's face it she looks like an adolescent.

I don't know of any actress of such limited capabilities, who's been gifted so many roles so quickly, and has received such fawning praise for such meh to competent performances.  It's astonishing. 

Alas, I do think because of the big publicity machine behind her and the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences' members being mostly white males born in the 1960s, thus having a noticeable  case of racism and sexism she is probably a shoo-in for an Oscar.  

After this awards season I hope she just goes away and improves her acting and accent skills  -  her strong nasal 
accent is so grating.   Then if she is fortunate enough to get another nomination she might actually deserve it. She's had more opportunities than the most talented and accomplished actresses have had in their entire careers.

Let's hope the push for more diversity in the movie business will stop this dire warped situation of stacking the deck ridiculously in favour of one bland novice actress, over diverse outstanding talent to the point of embarrassment.


----------



## arguspeace

I didn't love her dress last night, but I really liked her hair, makeup, and of course- her speech!!! &#128525;


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3258384


View attachment 3258385


View attachment 3258386
View attachment 3258387


View attachment 3258389
View attachment 3258390


View attachment 3258391
View attachment 3258392


View attachment 3258393
View attachment 3258394

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3258398
View attachment 3258399


View attachment 3258400
View attachment 3258401


View attachment 3258402
View attachment 3258403


View attachment 3258404


View attachment 3258405


View attachment 3258407


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3258408
View attachment 3258409


View attachment 3258410
View attachment 3258411


View attachment 3258413
View attachment 3258414


View attachment 3258415

Source


----------



## SusanBeach

logansrun said:


> I have to say, I am getting well and truly sick of this mediocre actress Alicia Vikander.
> 
> *She is just so overrated.* This is a serious case of the Emperor's new clothes.
> 
> I am sure the dozen flim roles she's been in, in what SEEMS like one year is due to pervy Hollywood producers and actors playing out their serious ephebophiliic fantasies and tendencies.* Let's face it she looks like an adolescent.*
> 
> I don't know of any actress of such limited capabilities, who's been gifted so many roles so quickly, and has received such fawning praise for such meh to competent performances.  It's astonishing.
> 
> Alas, I do think because of the big publicity machine behind her and the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences' members being mostly white males born in the 1960s, *thus having a noticeable  case of racism and sexism she is probably a shoo-in for an Oscar.  *
> 
> After this awards season I hope she just goes away and improves her acting and accent skills  -  her strong nasal
> accent is so grating.   Then if she is fortunate enough to get another nomination *she might actually deserve it.* She's had more opportunities than the most talented and accomplished actresses have had in their entire careers.
> 
> Let's hope the push for more diversity in the movie business will stop this dire warped situation of stacking the deck ridiculously in favour of one bland novice actress, over diverse outstanding talent to the point of embarrassment.



Wow!! I must ask: what is your agenda? You have posted 3 times in PF and all 3 posts very negative against Alicia.You have very subjective thoughts and write them as they are facts? I obviously don´t know just as much as you about the members in the Oscar Academy but exactly how does the "racism and sexism" work for Alicia and not Kate och Rooney?

Thank you Bagberry for all pics!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Uhmm, Alicia won her award from the Screen Actors Guild last night, not AMPAS, that is she was recognised and feted by her peers in the acting community. And her award(s) are well deserved, she's very talented and hard working. Her future looks very bright [emoji2]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She looked great and I'm glad to see her getting the award. She had a very good year and was brilliant in The Danish Girl.

Well-deserved recognition.


----------



## BadAzzBish

SusanBeach said:


> Here is Alicias speach,
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ6YNfp-teA&feature=youtu.be



So Anne Hathaway with that over-the-top hyperventilation like she seriously didnt expect to win. Expect her to pass out if she wins the Oscar! Lol


----------



## Freckles1

pearlyqueen said:


> Uhmm, Alicia won her award from the Screen Actors Guild last night, not AMPAS, that is she was recognised and feted by her peers in the acting community. And her award(s) are well deserved, she's very talented and hard working. Her future looks very bright [emoji2]







FreeSpirit71 said:


> She looked great and I'm glad to see her getting the award. She had a very good year and was brilliant in The Danish Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Well-deserved recognition.




Yes yes yes!!!!


----------



## mollie12

She looked absolutely fabulous at SAG.   I generally think she looks best in interesting patterns and cuts that don't overwhelm her tiny frame.


----------



## Morgane

She looks really great,I agree. I think she was actually the best dressed. 

http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13393561/sag-awards-2016-best-dressed-celebrities-red-carpet/ 
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-and-worst-dressed-20160130-photogallery.html

http://www.gofugyourself.com/sag-awards-well-played-alicia-vikander-in-louis-vuitton-01-2016


> really love this, and not just because it looks like an awesome backsplash in Don Drapers apartment, although it would look AMAZING with his decor. You know Im right:
> Its also just sincerely groovy: Unexpected, graphic, and extremely shiny. And when shes done wearing it, she can hang it over her sofa and call it art. Theres nothing better than a mixed-use frock. Its also very pretty from the back.




http://www.theguardian.com/film/liv...-compton-leonardo-dicaprio-up-for-awards-live


> Well deserved victory. She has quite a hard time keeping it together during her acceptance speech. This is her first go at the awards circuit. She mentions her mom is an actress and loved to watch her rehearse, loved to watch her perform. She describes a sudden thrill of collaboration. That magic only happens between acting companions. She concludes by thanking the trans community and her family. Alicia Vikander had a truly amazing year, between Danish Girl and Ex Machina. Hard to say which performance was better.


----------



## logansrun

susanbeach

Yes, I do have an agenda - it's called merit. The two other actresses haven't been given as many opportunities in such a ridiculously short period of time as Vikander. They have also proved themselves in at least several  - or in Kate's case numerous - films. Vikander has not. 

She has been pushed by a massive publicity machine because a few executives and producers have deigned that she must be the next big thing. 

I would be cheering her on if she was as talented as the other nominees, but she isn't. To allow her to spread what "talent" she has so thinly across so many roles, when there are so many actresses who could've put in much stronger performances, is questionable to say the least.  

There are talented actors everywhere, like pebbles on the beach. It's time the narrow minded executives and producers in the industry took that on board.


----------



## gingerglory

always wanna use these gifs if you know what I mean lol

















Congratulations to her well-deserved win. I am not a fan of TDG and Eddie's performance in it makes me cringe time to time. To me, she and the cinematography save that movie from being a complete unbearable.

Love the dress. It's bold and interesting. And it's a winner's dress. As soon as I saw she was in that dress, I knew she had the SAG.


----------



## logansrun

gingergory

Hahahaha...those gifs show her best performance yet. 

Still not convincing enough to win an Oscar, but as they say, it's not what you know it's who you know.


----------



## BagBerry13

Some people must be really new to Hollywood. There are always actresses that are pulled up to be the new thing. Before it was Jessica Chastain, Jennifer Lawrence, Brie Larson and now they try to make Johnny Depp's daughter happening. They all try. The difference is if they stick. If they continue to get roles, bring in money for the studios and are actually talented. Just because JLaw got an Oscar doesn't mean she's talented.


----------



## Singra

^ Are they trying to make JD's daughter happen as an "it" girl? I haven't gotten that impression so far, maybe in fashion but not so much in movies (yet). Her movie was panned at Sundance and otherwise I haven't seen that much about her in movie news. 

I though JLaw deserved her Oscar for Silver Linings Playbook... the media hoopla that has surrounded her before and since has dimmed the fact that she has (or had depending on your point of view) talent and potential. Is she deserving of all the attention and opportunities that get heaped on her? no... but I don't know that anyone is ever deserving of that. 

I was under the impression "it" girls were a convergence of talent, circumstance, box office returns and fashion/perfume/cosmetics contracts. It's never solely about acting talent (whatever that is), never was and never will be no matter who it is. 




I've read that about 120,000 people vote for the SAG awards so compared to the Oscars (which just a few thousand vote for) and the Golden Globes (which are voted for by the 93 members of the Hollywood foreign press) it's probably harder for an individual or studio to buy votes. Although I guess you could argue it's about creating a certain image in the media and a larger group like SAG-AFTRA is likely going to be influenced by that.

I've also read many award circuit journalists describe the Oscars as a collection of fiefdoms than an actual unified group. It's not quite as easy or simple to influence voting outcomes as some people assume... or rather the path to influence a vote is a complicated one. I think the GG's with 93 members are likely the easiest group to influence.


----------



## logansrun

Bagberry13

I'm well aware of the Hollywood publicity game, but this time it's been taken to another level. 

They've allowed this Swedish chick to rack up eight career changing roles in almost under two years and craned her into a different Oscar category to ensure she has the optimum chance of winning one of the most coveted awards in the industry. To me that's pushing it too far. o

Particularly when you consider the current controversy surrounding this award season. Even Chastain didn't get that, and she's good.

Most people concede that Jennifer Lawrence was good in Winter's Bone and merited some attention, obviously not an Oscar for SLP over Emmanuelle Riva in Amour, that was downright shameful.  I agree with you on Depp's chick, but even she hasn't been pushed like Vikander, may be Johnny lacks the leverage, who knows.


----------



## logansrun

Singra

Concerning the Academy Awards, actors vote for the acting nominees and the other fields vote for their contemporaries.

Once the nominees are announced all the members can vote in all the categories. 

As I recall, I think over ninety per cent of the Academy members are white and over seventy percent are male and the average age is 53 - will happily be corrected if I am wrong on those figures.  

If actors are voting for the acting nominees, you bet they can be influenced by executives and power players, as you know actors are infamous for their insecurities and neurosis.


----------



## jcsepjj

To those saying she's come out of nowhere. This cover is five years old, she had just been cast in Seventh Son


----------



## logansrun

Swedishfilm

Nice try. That film was released in 2014/15, and it doesn't  negate the over the top publicity push.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia has been building her career and profile over the past 5 years, she's not the overnight success some people seem to think she is. She's not won all the parts she's auditioned for, and has worked very hard. Those who think she lacks talent would appear to be in a small minority; film critics, directors and fellow actors hold her in high esteem. It's for these reasons she has been cast in her recent films, most of which have been British and European productions.


----------



## jcsepjj

logansrun said:


> Swedishfilm
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try. That film was released in 2014/15, and it doesn't  negate the over the top publicity push.




Alicia was cast for Seventh Son in 2011, before Anna Karenina. It was the first English language movie she was cast in. She went to Comic Con in 2011 to do promotion for it. The movie sucked, that's why they kept pushing the release date.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

logansrun said:


> Bagberry13
> 
> I'm well aware of the Hollywood publicity game, but this time it's been taken to another level.
> 
> They've allowed this Swedish chick to rack up eight career changing roles in almost under two years and craned her into a different Oscar category to ensure she has the optimum chance of winning one of the most coveted awards in the industry. To me that's pushing it too far. o
> 
> Particularly when you consider the current controversy surrounding this award season. Even Chastain didn't get that, and she's good.
> 
> Most people concede that Jennifer Lawrence was good in Winter's Bone and merited some attention, obviously not an Oscar for SLP over Emmanuelle Riva in Amour, that was downright shameful.  I agree with you on Depp's chick, but even she hasn't been pushed like Vikander, may be Johnny lacks the leverage, who knows.



Logansrun, you're truly entertaining - quite hilarious.


----------



## Am.ande

Vanity Fair, hollywood issue

media.vanityfair.com/photos/56af9e627b537a8a5105e816/master/w_900,c_limit/hollywood-cover-coverlines-full-a.png
media.vanityfair.com/photos/56abdb499dc366523970b728/master/w_900,c_limit/hollywood-portfolio-2016-annie-leibovitz-04.jpg

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood...cate-blanchett-viola-davis-hollywood-issue#10


----------



## August_Lee

Am.ande said:


> Vanity Fair, hollywood issue
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood...cate-blanchett-viola-davis-hollywood-issue#10



Thanks Am.ande for the pics. I can't see the pics so I'll repost them and bring over the solo pic of Alicia


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great cover. Look at all those gorgeous talented women.


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great cover. Look at all those gorgeous talented women.




Amazing amazing amazing!!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Logansrun, you're truly entertaining - quite hilarious.




Ha
I die


----------



## Morgane

logansrun said:


> susanbeach
> 
> Yes, I do have an agenda - it's called merit. The two other actresses haven't been given as many opportunities in such a ridiculously short period of time as Vikander. They have also proved themselves in at least several  - or in Kate's case numerous - films. Vikander has not.
> 
> She has been pushed by a massive publicity machine because a few executives and producers have deigned that she must be the next big thing.
> 
> I would be cheering her on if she was as talented as the other nominees, but she isn't. To allow her to spread what "talent" she has so thinly across so many roles, when there are so many actresses who could've put in much stronger performances, is questionable to say the least.
> 
> There are talented actors everywhere, like pebbles on the beach. It's time the narrow minded executives and producers in the industry took that on board.


According to this logic,every young actress (including those with a shorter career than Vikander) who has won in the supporting actress category (which is notoriously the category where the Academy likes to reward young and rising actors) didn't deserve to win because another older actress had surely a better filmography. Why Kate Winslet should win a second oscar if her performance is not undeniable? It's the same for J. Jason Leigh. I mean,it's fine if Kate wins,but she's not overdue. JJL is actually more overdue than Kate..but her movie and performance are more divisive. Rooney Mara has a very subtle performances in a critically acclaimed movie not particularly loved by the Academy. Like Vikander,she's in the wrong category because TWC thought she had a better shot at being nominated/winning. Vikander has a more sympathetic role,but she's in the wrong category because initially Focus wanted to campaign for Mulligan in lead and the category looked too crowded. In the end she could have easily being nominated in  lead,and she was actually closed to a double nomination,considering that Ex Machina is a PGA nominee with two nominations. I know that many people wanted her to get nominated for Ex Machina,in the right category. But IF she wins,they will reward her for her body of work. It's fine if you don't like her,but she has won almost  every critics prize (including the LAFCA award and runner-up at NSFC),with double nominations for most of them. She's not winning because there's "a massive publicity machine"... She has great reviews for three performances. 
Talking about the "publicity machine",she's just  lucky to have multiple movies being released this year,even movies shot 4 years ago. This circumstance has obviously allowed her publicists to build a particular "it-girl" narrative. But I've always seen  her giving interviews when she had actually something to promote,and not for some "it-girl" status.. At the end of every article  there was the release date of her movie,just saying..




logansrun said:


> Bagberry13
> 
> I'm well aware of the Hollywood publicity game, but this time it's been taken to another level.
> 
> They've allowed this Swedish chick to rack up eight career changing roles in almost under two years and craned her into a different Oscar category to ensure she has the optimum chance of winning one of the most coveted awards in the industry. To me that's pushing it too far. o
> 
> Particularly when you consider the current controversy surrounding this award season.* Even Chastain didn't get that, and she's good.*


Maybe you don't remember when Chastain was in every movie and everywhere,five years ago... I've seen many comparisons with Jessica. Like Jessica,she's in multiple movies,with three well-received performances  and,like Chastain,she's not nominated for her best movie. But there's actually a  difference. Chastain's breakthrough year didn't follow any particular acclaimed performance or award. Alicia had a higher profile filmography,a Guldbagge for Pure and a Shooting Star Award at the Berlin Film Festival (2010). Also,I think her real breakthrough year was 2012, when she was nominated for a  BAFTA Rising Star Award,and when A Royal Affair and Anna Karenina premiered at the Berlin Film Festival and TIFF with great reviews for her. I think Alicia campaigned for A Royal Affair more than Arcel..  
Also,I've noticed that she thanked Working Title during  her speech. It's her second collaboration with them after Anna Karenina. Actually,in most of her recent movies she's working with the same production teams of her first movies ( DreamWorks,HayDay Films and Lionel Wilgram among the others). If they're allowing her to spread her talent,maybe it's because she's a good actress.. MAYBE..


----------



## Singra

logansrun said:


> Singra
> 
> Concerning the Academy Awards, actors vote for the acting nominees and the other fields vote for their contemporaries.
> 
> Once the nominees are announced all the members can vote in all the categories.
> 
> As I recall, I think over ninety per cent of the Academy members are white and over seventy percent are male and the average age is 53 - will happily be corrected if I am wrong on those figures.
> 
> If actors are voting for the acting nominees, you bet they can be influenced by executives and power players, as you know actors are infamous for their insecurities and neurosis.



You misunderstood me... which is fine because I didn't really explain myself properly. 

I think someone would have to been asleep the last few weeks not to be aware of the widely quoted Academy demographic breakdown (which is about 4 years old at this point). I wasn't saying that the process is free of influence from studios, executives or certain powerful producers. I also wasn't referring to the nomination process. I was saying (from what I've read one the years) the Academy body is a complicated mess of different alliances and is far from a unified voice. It's not as easy to buy a win as some people make it out. There are examples of well run, well financed campaigns that got an actor or film (of different racial and ethnic backgrounds) nowhere in the Oscar race.  

Even when the voting body reflects the demographics of the US it'll still be about who you know. What business isn't like that? Is the selection process unfair? Of course it is, in any year I can always think of numerous performances that are overlooked, I don't expect that to ever change, but it also doesn't mean the people who were selected aren't for the most part undeserving. Judging something as subjective as a performance or film is generally an exercise in futility (especially when there are so few slots) but these award shows exist and so we talk about them. 

The recent rule changes will mean the racial breakdown of the nominees will undoubtedly change in the upcoming years but I expect it'll continue to be unfair. We'll likely be debating why Idris Elba (who seems like a schmooze machine) keeps getting nominated instead of the more low key but deserving Chiwetel Ejiofor. None of the recent changes to the Academy rules address the campaigning issues, the issues of cronyism or how to police improper voting. They've been debating this for years and it doesn't look like they'll ever implement the more radical solutions that have been on the table.


----------



## August_Lee

A new pic that was taken around the time of the Golden Globes
https://www.instagram.com/p/BBRWrp6FwoA


----------



## logansrun

Cinnamon_girl 

Just having a bit of fun and banter .

Susanbeach 

You totally missed my point concerning new actresses; I stated several or numerous film roles. 

I've already described how the Oscars' voting system works, from that you should get some understanding of how the awards system really works unless  - of course - it gets called out, hence the way the prizes were doled out at the Critics Choice Awards. Four for four...that's all I need to say.

In regard to Vikander receiving an award for her body of work of which three out of her eight films had a  risible amount of financial cinema success; Ex-machina did get good reviews; the Danish Girl got mixed reviews, as did her performance. What's the third film? I hope you don't mean Testament Of Youth, because that didn't get rave reviews.

Bagberry13

Again. Yes.  I am well aware that Chastain was everywhere a few years back, but she didn't get offered EIGHT movies almost back to back. 

Also, if - please note if-  you're reply is perhaps that's because Vikander is a better actress...I  would  just say ...wow...just...wow.

If Vikander is  working with the same production team that just proves the business needs a serious shake up when it comes to diversity.

Singra

I understand. In a more convoluted way you were basically saying the same as me.  Where you are wrong is that you most definitely can influence voters.

Also, Idris Elba may seem like a schmooze machine that keeps  getting nominated for awards, but it was the low key Chiwetel Ejiofor that got the Oscar nomination and deservedly so.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Regardless of how Alicia's films were reviewed, HER performance in them has had standout reviews and is often cited as the highlight. Box office returns are a separate matter and really shouldn't have any bearing on an actor's performance being recognised. 

8 movies back to back?? Hardly. These were filmed over the course of 3-4 years and it was just a coincidence that they all got released in the same year. As of now she has two films completed awaiting release - Tulip Fever and The Light Between Oceans, one currently filming, the unnamed Bourne and one in pre production - Submergence.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

pearlyqueen said:


> Regardless of how Alicia's films were reviewed, HER performance in them has had standout reviews and is often cited as the highlight. Box office returns are a separate matter and really shouldn't have any bearing on an actor's performance being recognised.
> 
> 8 movies back to back?? Hardly. These were filmed over the course of 3-4 years and it was just a coincidence that they all got released in the same year. As of now she has two films completed awaiting release - Tulip Fever and The Light Between Oceans, one currently filming, the unnamed Bourne and one in pre production - Submergence.



This.


----------



## girlwhowaited

August_Lee said:


> A new pic that was taken around the time of the Golden Globes
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBRWrp6FwoA



She is so pretty and this dress is just lovely.


----------



## BagBerry13

Portraits from the CCAs.

View attachment 3260118


View attachment 3260119


View attachment 3260120


View attachment 3260121

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

Portrait from Variety.

View attachment 3260132

Source


----------



## logansrun

pearlyqueen

For a film to be made in the first place and receive recognition is a feat in itself. The stars must truly be in the right conjunction. 

If luck prevails; it takes on average around one to three months to cast a film; another one to three months to find a production team plus director; another one to three months to actually film the movie; around the same amount of time in post production and around the same amount of time again to find a distributor.  

So you're wrong. She has been offered EIGHT films virtually back to back. Some would say that's a serious case of a certain kind of privilege.


----------



## jcsepjj

logansrun said:


> pearlyqueen
> 
> 
> 
> For a film to be made in the first place and receive recognition is a feat in itself. The stars must truly be in the right conjunction.
> 
> 
> 
> If luck prevails; it takes on average around one to three months to cast a film; another one to three months to find a production team plus director; another one to three months to actually film the movie; around the same amount of time in post production and around the same amount of time again to find a distributor.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're wrong. She has been offered EIGHT films virtually back to back. Some would say that's a serious case of a certain kind of privilege.




Or talent.


----------



## girlwhowaited

logansrun said:


> pearlyqueen
> 
> For a film to be made in the first place and receive recognition is a feat in itself. The stars must truly be in the right conjunction.
> 
> If luck prevails; it takes on average around one to three months to cast a film; another one to three months to find a production team plus director; another one to three months to actually film the movie; around the same amount of time in post production and around the same amount of time again to find a distributor.
> 
> So you're wrong. She has been offered EIGHT films virtually back to back. Some would say that's a serious case of a certain kind of privilege.



That's not true at all, there's been films that have stayed in post-production for years. Alicia has two films that finished shooting over a year ago and still have no release date and we are not even sure it's going to be released in 2016. This happens all the time and if you follow any actors career you will see this happening often. Alicia is like any other committed actor out there nowadays, I say committed because some will film one or two films tops a year, with breaks in between, but actors like Fassbender, Chastain, Oscar Isaac and Alicia choose to film up to three movies a year and yeah, sometimes it means with all the delays some movies will be released a the same time in the space of an year, like for example Fassbender's 2011 and Chastain's 2012. What is not possible is to film 8 movies in a year and have then all be released in the next year, so no, Alicia didn't just happened, she has been happening for a while now and she has even been in a Oscar nominated movie before and attended the ceremony. She was also nominated in the same year for BAFTA Rising Artist Award, three years ago, it's way she wasn't nominated this year for one, because she had already had her breakthrough year with indie films, and that usually is followed being allowed to go for more and sometimes bigger movies and Alicia has managed to balance those really nicely.


----------



## logansrun

jcsepjj 

No. You can be a triple threat and have more talent than Streep, Streisand and Charisse combined, but if you don't have the right connections you could end up flipping burgers and cleaning tables for the rest of your natural. Talent DOES NOT ALWAYS OUT. It's all about who you know and if they like you long enough.

girlwhowaited

I never said she filmed EIGHT movies in a year. I said she'd been offered EIGHT movie roles virtually back to back, that's why she's had so many movies coming out at the same time.


----------



## jcsepjj

If course it's about connections, it's like that in any profession. But you need to be professional, talented and well liked/respected for people to want to work with you. And Alicia seem to be very appreciated with co-stars aswell as directors and producers.

Don't know how many times this has been posted in this forum but it seems it's fitting now;   
http://m.screendaily.com/5097101.article

Rapid rise

Vikanders rise has been meteoric. It was only in 2012, with A Royal Affairs premiere at the Berlin International Film Festival, and then with Anna Karenina in Toronto the same year, that the actress announced herself on the international scene.

In truth, shed been an open secret in London casting circles, having been introduced to key casting directors by her London representation, Angharad Wood and Charles Collier at Tavistock Wood. Jina Jay, Lucy Bevan and Nina Gold all met with her, having watched her award-winning Swedish film Pure. Between them, they went on to cast her in Anna Karenina, The Fifth Estate, Testament Of Youth, The Danish Girl and Burnt. (She also stars in Alex Garlands Ex Machina, for which she is nominated for a European Film Award.)

They all reach for notably similar adjectives when describing her qualities: as well as regular superlatives such as beautiful, phenomenal and incredibly talented, youll hear a lot of focused, committed and dedicated. 

Her performance in Pure really showed you she had a huge range and a huge ability at such a young age, says Bevan, who pushed for Vikander to play her first English-language lead role as anti-war campaigner Vera Brittain in Testament Of Youth.

There was a concern about casting a Swedish actress playing an iconic Englishwoman, but my feeling was that Alicia was incredibly driven and hard-working  she had learnt Danish to do A Royal Affair. I didnt have any concern about her nailing the accent, when she had already convincingly pulled off a whole other language.

Shes a really good actress, says Gold. Shes not at all neurotic  I probably shouldnt say this  like some English actresses are. Shes very grounded and secure in her body and her craft. And she does have incredible discipline and work ethic as well.

Shes extremely talented, adds Jay. I guess that has aligned with having a great London agent in Angharad and Charles, and meeting great directors who are also working on great material. Its just like all the stars are aligned. Shes a force of nature.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> pearlyqueen
> 
> 
> 
> For a film to be made in the first place and receive recognition is a feat in itself. The stars must truly be in the right conjunction.
> 
> 
> 
> If luck prevails; it takes on average around one to three months to cast a film; another one to three months to find a production team plus director; another one to three months to actually film the movie; around the same amount of time in post production and around the same amount of time again to find a distributor.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're wrong. She has been offered EIGHT films virtually back to back. Some would say that's a serious case of a certain kind of privilege.




Why are you trying to push a privileged agenda? Alicia has no Hollywood connections, she's not like Dakota Johnson or Rooney Mara with family already in the business. You keep saying she was offered eight films back to back....for all of these eight she had to audition....she wasn't handed the roles. And she auditioned for other roles she didn't get. Why is that a privilege? And what do you mean by a "certain kind"? As I previously said these eight films spanned three or four years, you really are painting a skewed portrait of her.


----------



## logansrun

jcsepjj 

The fact that you so earnestly quote that pernicious group of privileged, dry, myopic agents and casting directors makes me laugh out loud.

They're part of the upper middle class London set, who pride themselves on being oh so opened minded and oh so liberal, just because they listen to BBC Radio 4. They are truly the types who would happily put forward a serious argument that someone from Sweden is  diverse...hahahaha.

Therein lies one of the big fat problems with the film industry; those crypto high hats. 

The word Lemmings come to mind.


pearlyqueen 

Errrr...have you seen what jcsepjj just posted.  

It says..."Don't know how many times this has been posted in this forum but it seems it's fitting now;  
http://m.screendaily.com"

Boom.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> jcsepjj
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you so earnestly quote that pernicious group of privileged, dry, myopic agents and casting directors makes me laugh out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> They're part of the upper middle class London set, who pride themselves on being oh so opened minded and oh so liberal, just because they listen to BBC Radio 4. They are truly the types who would happily put forward a serious argument that someone from Sweden is  diverse...hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies one of the big fat problems with the film industry; those crypto high hats.
> 
> 
> 
> The word Lemmings come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlyqueen
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr...have you seen what jcsepjj just posted.
> 
> 
> 
> It says..."Don't know how many times this has been posted in this forum but it seems it's fitting now;
> 
> http://m.screendaily.com"
> 
> 
> 
> Boom.




So your problem with Alicia seems to be diversity? Guess if the film industry isn't diverse it's her fault and she shouldn't have accepted the roles she won?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia is on the front cover of this Italian magazine this week.




https://twitter.com/tustylemagazine/status/694577318090637312


----------



## girlwhowaited

logansrun said:


> jcsepjj
> 
> No. You can be a triple threat and have more talent than Streep, Streisand and Charisse combined, but if you don't have the right connections you could end up flipping burgers and cleaning tables for the rest of your natural. Talent DOES NOT ALWAYS OUT. It's all about who you know and if they like you long enough.
> 
> girlwhowaited
> 
> I never said she filmed EIGHT movies in a year. I said she'd been offered EIGHT movie roles virtually back to back, that's why she's had so many movies coming out at the same time.



Well, she went to auditions for those roles along with others actors, like everyone who isn't an A list does, I don't know why you so upset over this happening with Alicia when there's hundreds of other actors in the same situation right now. Next year it will be someone else. If you don't think Alicia deserves this then fine, don't watch her movies, it's easy like that. But there's nothing any one can do to change things that have already happened.


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> So your problem with Alicia seems to be diversity? Guess if the film industry isn't diverse it's her fault and she shouldn't have accepted the roles she won?



Lol People are always trying to pretend it's all about something when it's obviously it's something else that it's bothering them. :


----------



## logansrun

jcsepjj 


My problem is Vikander is overrated and she's being sold as the second coming as an actress. To me that highlights the serious lack of diversity in the industry, not just when it comes to colour but class, disability and age.

There will always be young mediocre actresses like her who are overly fêted and praised but that doesn't make it right, and it should be commented on.

This is not an Alicia Vikander fan site. It's a place for handbag enthusiasts, as well as fashion/celeb gossip and news.  It's perfectly acceptable to pass comment on a celebrity, be it good bad or indifferent.

girlwhowaited


Please read the comment to jcsepjj


----------



## logansrun

Pearlyqueen 

She is definitely enjoying a certain kind of privilege if she's got  EIGHT strong roles in EIGHT major films virtually back to back in hardly anytime at all. 

Brando, De Niro and Pacino were never offered that at the beginning of their careers, but I suppose that means they weren't as talented as Alicia Vikander.


----------



## jcsepjj

logansrun said:


> Pearlyqueen
> 
> 
> 
> She is definitely enjoying a certain kind of privilege if she's got  EIGHT strong roles in EIGHT major films virtually back to back in hardly anytime at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Brando, De Niro and Pacino were never offered that at the beginning of their careers, but I suppose that means they weren't as talented as Alicia Vikander.




Yes that's probably it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Yes that's probably it.




We know exactly what the real  "issue" is....see it so often...tedious.


----------



## Singra

jcsepjj said:


> Yes that's probably it.



Yup it probably is.



Marlon Brando's first eight movie roles FTW...

Ken in... The Men
Stanley in... A Streetcar named Desire 
Emiliano Zapata in... Viva Zapata!
Julius Caesar in... Julius Caesar 
Johnny Strabler in... The Wild One 
Terry Malloy... On the Waterfront 
Napoleon Bonaparte... Désirée 
Sky Masterson... Guys and Dolls


----------



## BagBerry13

Al Pacino's first 8 films.

Me, Natalie
The Panic in Needle Park
The Godfather
Scarecrow
Serpico
The Godfather II
Dog Day Afternoon
Bobby Deerfield


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> Pearlyqueen
> 
> 
> 
> She is definitely enjoying a certain kind of privilege if she's got  EIGHT strong roles in EIGHT major films virtually back to back in hardly anytime at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Brando, De Niro and Pacino were never offered that at the beginning of their careers, but I suppose that means they weren't as talented as Alicia Vikander.




You still haven't defined what you mean by a "certain kind" of privilege....And why are you picking on Alicia for WINNING eight roles since 2011? Keira Knightley had even more and I'm sure so have many others. Michael Fassbender won 11 roles since Hunger in 2008 up to 2012. You may think she's mediocre but seems directors and critics think otherwise.


----------



## mollie12

I LOVE her Copenhagen premiere dress.


----------



## gingerglory

Me too. Srsly loving it! Started from Palm Spring, she's just nailing the red carpets. Looking forward to seeing her dresses at BAFTAs and the Oscars


----------



## scarlet555

She is luckier than she is talented and pretty combined, let's put it this way.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Luck = preparation meaning opportunity.

Alicia got "lucky" because she was good, she's ambitious, she got noticed.


----------



## Freckles1

Again, I don't understand all of the hate???


----------



## jcsepjj

Beautiful dress! [emoji122]


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> Me too. Srsly loving it! Started from Palm Spring, she's just nailing the red carpets. Looking forward to seeing her dresses at BAFTAs and the Oscars



I cannot wait to see what's she's going to wear to the Oscars, and the BAFTA too. I'm sure it's going to be costume made, it's what she's been going for to the major events. Even the Mary Katrantzou dress was altered from the runway. Does anyone know what she was wearing tonight? It fits her perfectly and I don't think it's LV.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*See something that breaks tPF rules? Report, don't reply. Thanks!*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

JetSetGo! said:


> *See something that breaks tPF rules? Report, don't reply. Thanks!*



Apologies. Tried _really_ hard to bite my tongue.


----------



## logansrun

FreeSpirit71'

I am just commenting like you, but some treat this like a fan site. And oh yes, this can be an "anti-Alicia" site.
You know why because, quelle surprise, it's NOT a fan site. Remember good, bad or different.


----------



## JetSetGo!

logansrun said:


> FreeSpirit71'
> 
> I am just commenting like you, but some treat this like a fan site. And oh yes, this can be an "anti-Alicia" site.
> You know why because, quelle surprise, it's NOT a fan site. Remember good, bad or different.



Your opinion on Alicia can be posted, but not your opinion of other members.


----------



## logansrun

FreeSpirit71'

I am disagreeing with other members on a celeb gossip and news comment site.


----------



## BadAzzBish

scarlet555 said:


> She is luckier than she is talented and pretty combined, let's put it this way.



And a dirty hustler willing to do whatever with whomever


----------



## logansrun

FreeSpirit71'

You have made comments about me. They weren't very nice but I took it on the chin,


----------



## logansrun

JetSetGo! 

Fair enough.


----------



## logansrun

jcsepjj/pearlyqueen/singra/bagberry13

Comparing her to DeNiro, Brando and Pacino is absolutely hilarious.

Oh and singra and bagberry13...Incorrect. Those Brando and Pacino films weren't released in almost under two years.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> jcsepjj/pearlyqueen/singra/bagberry13
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing her to DeNiro, Brando and Pacino is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and singra and bagberry13...Incorrect. Those Brando and Pacino films weren't released in almost under two years.




I didn't compare Alicia to any of the actors you quoted; if you read my post properly - I compared her run of films (not her) to Keira Knightley and her boyfriend Michael Fassbender. 

You don't like her, I get it, but you haven't qualified much of what you've claimed about her, e.g. just what a "certain kind" of privilege means. The lack of talent is your opinion but fortunately for her isn't shared by most, particularly those whose opinions matter - film directors, fellow actors and critics.


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia will be @ The Santa Barbara International Film Festival (SBIFF) on Saturday



> The 2016 Virtuosos Award sponsored by Travel + Leisure will be presented to Elizabeth Banks (LOVE & MERCY), Joel Edgerton (BLACK MASS), Paul Dano (LOVE & MERCY, YOUTH),Jacob Tremblay (ROOM),* Alicia Vikander (THE DANISH GIRL, EX MACHINA)*, OShea Jackson Jr. (STRAIGHT OUTTA COMPTON) and Géza Röhrig  (SON OF SAUL) in recognition of the years emerging film artists. The  evening will be moderated by Dave Karger, Chief Correspondent and host  of The Frontrunners on Fandango on Saturday, February 6th.


http://sbiff.org/2016-sbiff-lineup/


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> Alicia will be @ The Santa Barbara International Film Festival (SBIFF) on Saturday
> 
> http://sbiff.org/2016-sbiff-lineup/




And she will be in Hollywood on Sunday at this event:
	

		
			
		

		
	




As she was in Copenhagen tonight I guess the remainder of the Bourne shoot in London resumes next week? I imagine she may have a couple of days off in Europe between now and the weekend!


----------



## Singra

logansrun said:


> jcsepjj/pearlyqueen/singra/bagberry13
> 
> Comparing her to DeNiro, Brando and Pacino is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> Oh and singra and bagberry13...Incorrect. *Those Brando and Pacino films weren't released in almost under two years.*



As I recall you were the one who brought up DeNiro, Brando and Pacino (???) Doesn't your last comment continue to make a comparison between them? 

I've been distracted by all the circular logic so please forgive me for not paying attention... where does the 8 strong film roles in two years thing comes from? I just checked Vikander's IMDB page and I can't see what's so special about it, it looks like a lot of other up and coming actor's pages to be honest. 

Which are the 8 films strong roles that were done in under two years?


----------



## logansrun

My mistake you didn't neither did Blackberry13.  I stand corrected. My apologies. 

The "certain kind" of privilege I am referring to is that she fits that prescriptive, narrow minded, lazy agenda of Hollywood executives, that has been criticised for decades, and is only changed when they are outed and shamed into doing it. 

Singra

"There will be no escaping Alicia Vikander in 2015: there are no fewer than eight films scheduled for release this year in which the 26-year-old Swedish actress has substantial roles. The sudden demand for Vikander hasnt come entirely out of the blue. Some critics said she outshone Keira Knightley in Joe Wrights Anna Karenina in 2012, playing the naive 18-year-old Kitty; and she was heartbreaking as the 18th-century Queen Caroline Mathilde in Nikolaj Arcels historical drama A Royal Affair in the same year."

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...er-could-be-the-actress-to-watch-in-2015.html


----------



## logansrun

Singra

I was being sarcastic when I was making the comparison?


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> My mistake you didn't neither did Blackberry13.  I stand corrected. My apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> The "certain kind" of privilege I am referring to is that she fits that prescriptive, narrow minded, lazy agenda of Hollywood executives, that has been criticised for decades, and is only changed when they are outed and shamed into doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Singra
> 
> 
> 
> "There will be no escaping Alicia Vikander in 2015: there are no fewer than eight films scheduled for release this year in which the 26-year-old Swedish actress has substantial roles. The sudden demand for Vikander hasnt come entirely out of the blue. Some critics said she outshone Keira Knightley in Joe Wrights Anna Karenina in 2012, playing the naive 18-year-old Kitty; and she was heartbreaking as the 18th-century Queen Caroline Mathilde in Nikolaj Arcels historical drama A Royal Affair in the same year."
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...er-could-be-the-actress-to-watch-in-2015.html




Once again; the 8 films due for release in 2015 were made over a period going back to 2011-12. In reality 5 films were released in 2015, not 8. So to put this in the correct perspective Alicia was working very hard during this three year period making films which all happened to be released in the same year. She auditioned for and won these roles mainly on the strength of her performances in the Oscar nominated A Royal Affair and Anna Karenina (both 2012) where she impressed and many critics believed she gave a stronger performance than the already established Keira Knightley. Thus the "8 back to back" films is incorrect.

I'm still no clearer what the "certain kind" of privilege refers to as you haven't described what this "lazy agenda of Hollywood executives" actually is. I should also point out that Alicia's roles in 3 of the 5 films released in 2015 were independent British films and these were also the films in which she received the most critical acclaim and which significantly raised her profile - Testament of Youth, Ex Machina and The Danish Girl - so not clear how these Hollywood executives influenced her casting?


----------



## logansrun

Pearlyqueen 

Again, at no point did I say they were released in one year. That statement was in the Telegraph which highlights the ridiculous publicity push surrounding her.  

I said the films were  released in what SEEMS like one year;  I also said a ridiculously short period of time; I also said in almost under two years.  

When I say privilege I am referring to her hue.


----------



## logansrun

Pearlyqueen 


Independent films generally need Hollywood executives to green light film distribution in the US. Sigh


----------



## Singra

logansrun said:


> Singra
> 
> I was being sarcastic when I was making the comparison*?*



^ What's the question mark for? Are you asking me if it was sarcasm or is it a typo? #confusion


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> Pearlyqueen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independent films generally need Hollywood executives to green light film distribution in the US. Sigh




That's really reaching as a defence of your claims, lol.


----------



## logansrun

pearlyqueen 

Not really. That's generally how the system works. I should know, I deal with it on a virtually a daily basis. How about you?


----------



## logansrun

Singra,

Are you British or American?


----------



## Singra

^Why is that important know?




logansrun said:


> pearlyqueen
> 
> Not really. *That's generally how the system works. I should know, I deal with it on a virtually a daily basis. *How about you?



How do you deal with it on a daily basis?




logansrun said:


> Pearlyqueen
> 
> Again, at no point did I say they were released in one year. *That statement was in the Telegraph which highlights the ridiculous publicity push surrounding her. *
> 
> I said the films were  released in what SEEMS like one year;  I also said a ridiculously short period of time; I also said in almost under two years.
> 
> When I say privilege I am referring to her hue.



The statement in the telegraph was not inaccurate. It said there were 8 films *scheduled* to be released, it didn't say 8 films *were* released and as it turns out 8 films *were not* released. She also doesn't have a leading role in all those films.  


Just to get this straight so that I'm not confused, you first said... 



logansrun said:


> Pearlyqueen
> *She is definitely enjoying a certain kind of privilege if she's got  EIGHT strong roles in EIGHT major films virtually back to back in hardly anytime at all. *



Later you said... 



logansrun said:


> Oh and singra and bagberry13...Incorrect. *Those Brando and Pacino films weren't released in almost under two years.*



So the time period you referred to was "hardly any time at all" and when defending your argument you used "almost under two years". To assume you were referring to a two year gap would therefore be a generous interpretation of the time period you originally referenced, no?

I get that you're trying to make a white privilege argument but what was the importance of pointing out all the films in a short time period? You went on about it for a while and the more I look at it the less films there actually seem to be and the less unusual it seems to be. On her IMDB page there are maybe only 3 or 4 films that I'd rate highly... Quantity is not as important as quality.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> Pearlyqueen
> 
> 
> 
> Again, at no point did I say they were released in one year. That statement was in the Telegraph which highlights the ridiculous publicity push surrounding her.
> 
> 
> 
> I said the films were  released in what SEEMS like one year;  I also said a ridiculously short period of time; I also said in almost under two years.
> 
> 
> 
> When I say privilege I am referring to her hue.




Actually you said on several occasions 8 back to back films. "Seeming" is subjective. "Ridiculous"?? Why is it ridiculous? It's standard practice for film makers to maximise the opportunities to promote their films, and Alicia as a leading actor duly obliged when requested to do so. Obviously the knock on effect was to raise her profile and it's hardly surprising that mainstream media showed an interest in her as well as the films. 

Thank you for finally clarifying what you refer to as a "certain kind" of privilege. I suspected that was what you were alluding to. Should she apologise for being white and ditch her career do you think? If you want to make an argument for unfair privilege for white actors there are dozens of other white candidates with minimal ability and/or Hollywood connections you could target as examples. Alicia had no Hollywood connections but is blessed with talent so made her own career through her own ability and hard work thus not unfairly privileged.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> pearlyqueen
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. That's generally how the system works. I should know, I deal with it on a virtually a daily basis. How about you?




Yes we all know about American distribution but you're claiming her casting was arranged by these executives which is disingenuous. I'm guessing (hoping) that your daily dealings are not on a professional basis as your agenda for dismissing Alicia lacks what would be desirable in a professional capacity.


----------



## Singra

Domhnall Gleeson has also had a great couple of years. The Revenant, Star Wars, Ex Machina and Unbroken were all released in 2015. When a reporter asked the directors why they'd cast him they said...

"He's talented, he works hard, he a pleasure to be around and he's cheap."

The last part is important I think, there are lots of up and coming "fresh face" actors that top line directors like to snag before their value increases. Management is invested in pushing their client's image to score high profile roles, directors take advantage of a fresh face talent that comes at a low cost and the actor hopes to be able to convert early opportunities into a long sustainable career.  

It's been said before but acting is like entering the lottery, so much of it comes down to luck. The more assets you have at your disposal the more lucky you are. Talent buys you an entry ticket. Beauty, race, gender, body type, country of origin, income level, work ethic, personality all buy or cost you tickets. 

But none of this is possible without some modicum of talent.


----------



## logansrun

Pearlyqueen 

I said virtually, seems, almost. If you want to be so literal to further your argument that's up to you.

The film industry is relatively small, so generally agents, executives, casting director deal with one another on a regular basis. 

Vikander has good agents thus good connections. And yes she has enjoyed white privilege like so many other medicore actors and actresses, but in her case it's gone a bit too far. It'll interesting to see if that happens again. Highly doubt it, but who knows. 

Do you work in the industry? If you did you'd know it's useful to keep it light and shallow.


----------



## logansrun

Singra

I get the impression you're confused about sarcasm that's all.


----------



## Singra

logansrun said:


> Singra
> 
> I get the impression you're confused about sarcasm that's all.



Nope I'm really not.


----------



## logansrun

Singra

As I said before, I was being sarcastic in regard to the comparison.


----------



## logansrun

Singra




Just to get this straight so that I'm not confused, you first said... 

Pearlyqueen 
She is definitely enjoying a certain kind of privilege if she's got EIGHT strong roles in EIGHT major films virtually back to back in hardly anytime at all.
Originally Posted by logansrun 


Please note " virtually"


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> Pearlyqueen
> 
> 
> 
> I said virtually, seems, almost. If you want to be so literal to further your argument that's up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> The film industry is relatively small, so generally agents, executives, casting director deal with one another on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Vikander has good agents thus good connections. And yes she has enjoyed white privilege like so many other medicore actors and actresses, but in her case it's gone a bit too far. It'll interesting to see if that happens again. Highly doubt it, but who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you work in the industry? If you did you'd know it's useful to keep it light and shallow.




You constantly call her mediocre as if that were a fact but it's YOUR opinion and one that is not shared by the majority and most importantly by those whose opinions matter - directors, critics and fellow actors. Guess they don't recognise talent when they see it huh? 

The racial slant to your comments is not warranted; no matter what spin you attempt the fact remains that Alicia WON her roles through her talent, hard work and the reputation she earned in her performances in Swedish film, A Royal Affair and Anna Karenina.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> Singra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get this straight so that I'm not confused, you first said...
> 
> 
> 
> Pearlyqueen
> 
> She is definitely enjoying a certain kind of privilege if she's got EIGHT strong roles in EIGHT major films virtually back to back in hardly anytime at all.
> 
> Originally Posted by logansrun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note " virtually"




You've toned it down in recent posts but you also posted this two days ago:

"They've allowed this Swedish chick to rack up eight career changing roles in almost under two years "

Post 1801


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> Domhnall Gleeson has also had a great couple of years. *The Revenant, Star Wars, Ex Machina and Unbroken* were all released in 2015. When a reporter asked the directors why they'd cast him they said...
> 
> "He's talented, he works hard, he a pleasure to be around and he's cheap."
> 
> The last part is the most important I think, there are lots of up and coming "fresh face" actors that top line directors like to snag before their value increases. Management is invested in pushing their client's image to score high profile roles, directors take advantage of a fresh face talent that comes at a low cost and the actor is hopes to be able to convert early opportunities into a long sustainable career.
> 
> It's been said before but acting is like entering the lottery, so much of it comes down to luck. The more assets you have at your disposal the more lucky you are. Talent buys you an extra ticket. Beauty, race, gender, body type, country of origin, income level can buy or cost you tickets.
> 
> But none of this is possible without some modicum of talent.



Also _Brooklyn_. But I can't recall him being accused of being privileged given he's coming from an acting family and is (probably) well-connected. Especially since he's a ginger boy. They're hard to cast.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Singra said:


> Domhnall Gleeson has also had a great couple of years. The Revenant, Star Wars, Ex Machina and Unbroken were all released in 2015. When a reporter asked the directors why they'd cast him they said...
> 
> "He's talented, he works hard, he a pleasure to be around and he's cheap."
> 
> The last part is the most important I think, there are lots of up and coming "fresh face" actors that top line directors like to snag before their value increases. Management is invested in pushing their client's image to score high profile roles, directors take advantage of a fresh face talent that comes at a low cost and the actor is hopes to be able to convert early opportunities into a long sustainable career.
> 
> It's been said before but acting is like entering the lottery, so much of it comes down to luck. The more assets you have at your disposal the more lucky you are. Talent buys you an extra ticket. Beauty, race, gender, body type, country of origin, income level can buy or cost you tickets.
> 
> But none of this is possible without some modicum of talent.




Yes, you've highlighted some very relevant factors - luck certainly plays a part and the cheapness of fresh faced new talent. I came across this interview with James Kent, director of Testament of Youth on Alicia:

"Swedish actress Alicia Vikander (Michael Fassbenders new beau) is tipped for great things. How was it working with her?

Shes going to be huge  the next Natalie Portman  and shes got bigger films than ours coming up. This is her first major English language lead and she is extraordinary in the role. She has enormous emotional reservoirs. She is massively cinematic. She could have been a silent movie star."

http://www.cityam.com/206759/interview-testament-youth-director-james-kent
16 January 2015


And this which mentions her affordability factor!

"Vikander is having a moment, and the director, making his feature film debut, lucked out with his star. At a recent press event to promote the film, he told me that if he had cast Vikander now, he wouldnt be able to afford her. The Swedish actress first came on everyones radar as Denmarks queen in A Royal Affair, while the sci-fi Ex Machina propelled her into the next level. She seems to be everywhere with at least five other films scheduled for release this year. She will soon appear with Eddie Redmayne in Tom Hoopers highly anticipated film, The Danish Girl.

Vikander is dating Michael Fassbender, who she met when they made The Light Between Oceans, also scheduled for release this year. The 26-year-old actress was staying at the same hotel where she and the director were promoting the film. Now with her sudden celebrity, paparazzi circled outside the hotel for hours in hopes of getting shots of Vikander and Fassbender leaving together.

Later that evening, at the films premiere, the couple attended the after party together, Fassbenders arm gently wrapped around his girlfriends waist. No paparazzi were in sight. Nor did Vikander have an army of stylists hovering nearby. She looked natural with her hair in a loose ponytail and wearing little makeup and spoke to anyone who approached."



http://www.reellifewithjane.com/201...wwi-drama-testament-of-youth-alicia-vikander/


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> And she will be in Hollywood on Sunday at this event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260689
> 
> 
> As she was in Copenhagen tonight I guess the remainder of the Bourne shoot in London resumes next week? I imagine she may have a couple of days off in Europe between now and the weekend!



Maybe she's already done with Bourne? Or would we have heard about it if she was?
Anyway, I like that's she's keeping busy without being overbearing, classic campaigning.
Althought I wonder why she will be at the Santa Barbar F, is something special happening that we don't know about?

And can anyone ID her dress from last night?


----------



## BagBerry13

Picture from Copenhagen as well as an article on how _The Danish Girl_ is banned from the typical Middle Eastern suspects of cinema.

View attachment 3260949


----------



## girlwhowaited

Just came across this pictures of 2012 when she was promoting Anna Karenina/A Royal Affair. I love that her casual style hasn't changed, she basically looked the same yesterday.


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> Just came across this pictures of 2012 when she was promoting Anna Karenina/A Royal Affair. I love that her casual style hasn't changed, she basically looked the same yesterday.
> ]




Yes, she looked very much the same as in 2012 yesterday in Copenhagen - love that she hasn't changed! Love these pics from yesterday too [emoji3]



https://instagram.com/p/BBTAxzgDHY3/




https://instagram.com/p/BBS-gWyAwow/


----------



## Singra

Seeing Redmayne reminds me... Liking or disliking a particular actor is so much a matter of personal taste but there is still a part of someone's talent that can be measured outside of one's personal tastes. Eddie Redmayne has a face and personality I'd like to punch but I can't deny he hasn't been great in his last couple of films. 




pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, you've highlighted some very relevant factors - luck certainly plays a part and the cheapness of fresh faced new talent. I came across this interview with James Kent, director of Testament of Youth on Alicia:
> 
> "Swedish actress Alicia Vikander (Michael Fassbender&#8217;s new beau) is tipped for great things. How was it working with her?
> 
> She&#8217;s going to be huge &#8211; the next Natalie Portman &#8211; and she&#8217;s got bigger films than ours coming up. This is her first major English language lead and she is extraordinary in the role. She has enormous emotional reservoirs. She is massively cinematic. S*he could have been a silent movie star.*"
> 
> http://www.cityam.com/206759/interview-testament-youth-director-james-kent
> 16 January 2015



I wouldn't say Vikander is my favourite actress she has a physicality and stillness that is uncommon these days, for me that's the thing that sets her apart from her contemporaries.


----------



## lvstratus

Alicia Vikander _mediocre_? really, is this serious?

Well obviously it is a matter of taste, but imo she has been giving so many great performances, she has been involved in high quality  projects, etc....She has been doing much better than Jennifer Lawrences of this life, who has been doing the same character over an dover again, and yes, she is the one getting all those _privileges_ (God knows how...)


----------



## Singra

lvstratus said:


> Alicia Vikander _mediocre_? really, is this serious?
> 
> Well obviously it is a matter of taste, but imo she has been giving so many great performances, she has been involved in high quality  projects, etc....She has been doing much better than *Jennifer Lawrences of this life, who has been doing the same character over an dover again, and yes, she is the one getting all those privileges (God knows how...)*



She makes the right people a f*ck-ton of $$$$$$$$$


----------



## logansrun

Pearlyqueen 

I call her mediocre, because that is what she is. Her range is limited and her accents are very poor. 

Most affluent Swedes speak very good English, but her French accent was laughable in Burnt  and her American is all over the place. 

Alas, she's the "it" girl at the moment. Hopefully that will soon pass and better actresses will come to the fore. 

Not all the reviews have been glowing of her turns in roles, but she's pretty enough, white enough, young  enough and is competent enough for those in the industry to push her and over praise her.

As been said before it happens all the time, my problem is  this time they've  gone over the top, and I hope this kind of nonsense won't happen again to this ridiculous extent.

Many of you like her, but there are many who don't - trust  me on that one. 

She'll probably win an Oscar which many I know think is absolute disgrace. 

Hopefully once she got that she disappear back to Sweden, because thankfully none of her films make much money.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> Pearlyqueen
> 
> 
> 
> I call her mediocre, because that is what she is. Her range is limited and her accents are very poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Most affluent Swedes speak very good English, but her French accent was laughable in Burnt  and her American is all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, she's the "it" girl at the moment. Hopefully that will soon pass and better actresses will come to the fore.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all the reviews have been glowing of her turns in roles, but she's pretty enough, white enough, young  enough and is competent enough for those in the industry to push her and over praise her.
> 
> 
> 
> As been said before it happens all the time, my problem is  this time they've  gone over the top, and I hope this kind of nonsense won't happen again to this ridiculous extent.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you like her, but there are many who don't - trust  me on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> She'll probably win an Oscar which many I know think is absolute disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once she got that she disappear back to Sweden, because thankfully none of her films make much money.




I could refute every one of your assertions, which are mostly nonsense, but there's no point because you have decided what you write about Alicia is true. The reality is that the majority of people would not agree with you. Shame you have to keep bringing up her skin colour, she shouldn't have to apologise for being white. Nor will she disappear back to Sweden as you hope; she's settled in London now and has a glittering career ahead of her with or without an Oscar win, trust me on that.


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, she looked very much the same as in 2012 yesterday in Copenhagen - love that she hasn't changed! Love these pics from yesterday too [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3260962
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BBTAxzgDHY3/
> 
> View attachment 3260963
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BBS-gWyAwow/



That Gerda pairing behind them is just amazing. I can't stop looking at it and I end up forgotten what I was doing before lol


----------



## girlwhowaited

Singra said:


> Seeing Redmayne reminds me... Liking or disliking a particular actor is so much a matter of personal taste but there is still a part of someone's talent that can be measured outside of one's personal tastes. Eddie Redmayne has a face and personality I'd like to punch but I can't deny he hasn't been great in his last couple of films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say Vikander is my favourite actress she has a physicality and stillness that is uncommon these days, for me that's the thing that sets her apart from her contemporaries.



IA with the Eddie thing, I had never seen him act before he played Stephen Hawking and he blew my mind in that, totally made me forget his odd looking face that is so distracting in pictures. Same with The Danish Girl, some people s***t on his performance but to me he was Lilly.

Alicia brings something to the screen we don't often see nowadays, I remember watching Anna Karenina years ago and falling in love with Kitty all over again.


----------



## Freckles1

pearlyqueen said:


> You constantly call her mediocre as if that were a fact but it's YOUR opinion and one that is not shared by the majority and most importantly by those whose opinions matter - directors, critics and fellow actors. Guess they don't recognise talent when they see it huh?
> 
> The racial slant to your comments is not warranted; no matter what spin you attempt the fact remains that Alicia WON her roles through her talent, hard work and the reputation she earned in her performances in Swedish film, A Royal Affair and Anna Karenina.




I like it pq


----------



## logansrun

Pearlyqueen 

I am not talking nonsense. I'm letting off steam because I know how the system works and it's horribly unfair. 

You may disagree. You have your opinions, I have mine. Many agree with you on this site. Many who work in the industry that I know of agree with me. 

From what you've written it's obvious you don't know how the industry works, that's all well and good. I do.

You like Vikander, I don't. We'll post our comments accordingly. That's what this site is all about.


----------



## BagBerry13

If you really were working in the industry you would understand that this unfair system already exists for decades. Letting off steam with a single actress smells more like dislike for this particular actress than you wanting to change the unfair system and pointing out the people benefitting from this because there are a lot of them. In fact, you could change something if you worked inside the industry but most just like to complain and point at people being successful inside the system.


----------



## logansrun

Bagberry13

I do. I don't, because I detest what she represents. I try, but trust me most of the time it's a [Canute] like proposition.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Some of my favourite pics of this year (just because I have figured out how to post pictures)


----------



## Jeanek

Love her! Such a talent. Sometimes when she's speaking, I can hear how powerful her voice can be. I have a feeling she's just at the tip of discovering what she can do

I just watched The Danish Girl. I am an Eddie fan, but I really didn't enjoy his performance in it. Alicia was great though


----------



## lvstratus

logansrun said:


> Pearlyqueen
> 
> I call her mediocre, because that is what she is. Her range is limited and her accents are very poor.
> 
> Most affluent Swedes speak very good English, but her French accent was laughable in Burnt  and her American is all over the place.
> 
> Alas, she's the "it" girl at the moment. Hopefully that will soon pass and better actresses will come to the fore.
> 
> Not all the reviews have been glowing of her turns in roles, but she's pretty enough, white enough, young  enough and is competent enough for those in the industry to push her and over praise her.
> 
> As been said before it happens all the time, my problem is  this time they've  gone over the top, and I hope this kind of nonsense won't happen again to this ridiculous extent.
> 
> Many of you like her, but there are many who don't - trust  me on that one.
> 
> She'll probably win an Oscar which many I know think is absolute disgrace.
> 
> *Hopefully once she got that she disappear back to Sweden, because thankfully none of her films make much money*.



Really? You should check up those numbers again. Also most of her films are called "independent" and as independent movies, they do pretty well actually. And since when can you characterize an actor for the amount of money his/hers movies make?
Tom Cruise, Adam Sandler, Will Smith, etc... usually have huge box office numbers and they are far away from being great actors, IN MY OPINION.


----------



## logansrun

Pearlyqueen

They don't make big money and that's what counts. Indies getting away with doing "pretty well" doesn't really cut it anymore. 

Oh and  those far away from great actors Tom Cruise and Will Smith have been nominated for Oscars, just like the far from great Vikander, but unlike her they have longevity because they have a history of making money at the box office.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> Pearlyqueen
> 
> 
> 
> They don't make big money and that's what counts. Indies getting away with doing "pretty well" doesn't really cut it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and  those far away from great actors Tom Cruise and Will Smith have been nominated for an Oscar, just like the far from great Vikander, but unlike her they have longevity because they have a history of making money at the box office.




You replied to the wrong person Lol

But I disagree with you profoundly anyway. Of all the actresses you could have chosen to let off steam....why Alicia??


----------



## pearlyqueen

Does anyone know if Alicia has finished shooting Bourne yet?


----------



## logansrun

My apologies. It should have gone to Ivstratus


----------



## logansrun

Pearlyqueen

Way, way, way, way too much too soon. More than any other actress I've heard of in today's industry. Not nearly talented enough. Way too derivative and alas way too smug. All that faux humblness is so nauseating.

If it were someone like Saoirse Ronan, oh my days, I'd be cheering her on like crazy. That girl should be on fire right now. She's so good. But this Vikander chick?...nah. 

A serious case of style over content.  x  It's a travesty.


----------



## Singra

^ What are you talking about? Saoirse Ronan is on fire and has been for the last 8 years. Her career is set in stone. She hasn't worked as much the last few years because she was... you know... busy growing up. 


Logansrun you are a riot. You do realise the more you rail against Vikander the more support you attract to the object of your anger. I'm usually the a-hole pointing out how a specific actor isn't all that but man this is over the top and unwarranted... IN MY OPNION.


----------



## lvstratus

logansrun said:


> Pearlyqueen
> 
> They don't make big money and that's what counts. Indies getting away with doing "pretty well" doesn't really cut it anymore.
> 
> Oh and  those far away from great actors Tom Cruise and Will Smith have been nominated for Oscars, just like the far from great Vikander, *but unlike her they have longevity because they have a history of making money at the box office*.



How long have both of them been working in Hollywood? How old is Alicia?
enough said I think.... Comparing them at these point is so silly.
About Alicia's career longevity, you must have a crystal ball on your hands because I cannot find other reason for you being  so certain of her future failure in that matter.

Also, for me Alicia is not "great" (yet), but she has been doing much better than the majority of the actresses in her age range. It is way too soon to say if she will be amazing, great, remarkable...but she has been doing very well so far.

x


----------



## Singra

lvstratus said:


> How long have both of them been working in Hollywood? How old is Alicia?
> enough said I think.... Comparing them at these point is so silly.
> About Alicia's career longevity, you must have a crystal ball on your hands because I cannot find other reason for you being  so certain of her future failure in that matter.
> 
> *Also, for me Alicia is not "great" (yet), but she has been doing much better than the majority of the actress in her age range. It is way too soon to say if she will be amazing, great, remarkable...but she has been doing very well so far.*
> 
> x



This is how I feel, she has a lot of potential but it's too soon to know how it will translate in the future. 

I've been wasting my time defending her because I think the criticism is over the top.


----------



## Freckles1

lvstratus said:


> How long have both of them been working in Hollywood? How old is Alicia?
> enough said I think.... Comparing them at these point is so silly.
> About Alicia's career longevity, you must have a crystal ball on your hands because I cannot find other reason for you being  so certain of her future failure in that matter.
> 
> Also, for me Alicia is not "great" (yet), but she has been doing much better than the majority of the actresses in her age range. It is way too soon to say if she will be amazing, great, remarkable...but she has been doing very well so far.
> 
> x




I am howling!!!


----------



## logansrun

Ivstratus


You brought up Cruise and Smith. I didn't. x


----------



## logansrun

Singra


----------



## logansrun

Singra

Saoirse Ronan's career has been a slow and steady progress. She's had no where near the amount of publicity attention as Vikander.

x


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia not only won the Best Supporting Actress award from the SAG but also the best look of the night from Tom and Lorenzo [emoji3] 

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/02/sag-awards-2016-alicia-vikander-werqing-louis-vuitton/


----------



## Blueberry12

^

I like the shoes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia not only won the Best Supporting Actress award from the SAG but also the best look of the night from Tom and Lorenzo [emoji3]
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/02/sag-awards-2016-alicia-vikander-werqing-louis-vuitton/



I agree. She looked really good. The metallic's reminded me of Brie Larson's dress at the GG's - in that the dress echoed the award, they both won and the dress was easily the best of the night. It takes confidence to wear those dresses.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia not only won the Best Supporting Actress award from the SAG but also the best look of the night from Tom and Lorenzo [emoji3]
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/02/sag-awards-2016-alicia-vikander-werqing-louis-vuitton/



I always read Tom and Lorenzo--love them!  And I loved that dress, the shoes, the ring, and the earrings.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*If anyone is finding themselves repeatedly agitated by another members' posts, it's probably best to not engage.

Or, perhaps take advantage of tPF's "ignore" feature, which will hide certain posts from your view. 

It can be so helpful and good for maintaining peace in your heart. *


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> Some of my favourite pics of this year (just because I have figured out how to post pictures)




I think the Copenhagen dress is Louis Vuitton!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Other than seeing her in some movies, I don't know anything about this woman, but she sure is GORGEOUS!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JetSetGo! said:


> Other than seeing her in some movies, I don't know anything about this woman, but she sure is GORGEOUS!




Isn't she just! And so talented and accomplished to boot; she's a lucky girl, her career's on fire, Fassy is her boyfriend and she's ambassador for LV - she's got it all and she's living the life [emoji3]


----------



## August_Lee

A article from yesterday about Alicia receiving a award at the SBIFF and her movies, pretty much most of the stuff that's been said in other articles but still a good read. 


> Currently based in London, Vikanders English acting parts have all  been for British directors, including Joe Wright and Guy Ritchie. I  wondered if she fancied any American directors. Oh, yes. I just saw  Sicario, and I would love to work for Denis Villeneuve [actually  Canadian], the Coen brothers, or Charlie Kaufman, she said.
> 
> Meanwhile, Vikander is looking forward to SBIFF  and seeing Santa Barbara&#8201;&#8203;&#8201;&#8203;especially after hanging around Las Vegas,  a place that makes her laugh. My parents were with me here when the  Academy nomination was announced, and they went to Los Angeles with me,  and they said, Oh, its so rural here. After Las Vegas, everything  seems rural.


http://www.independent.com/news/2016/feb/03/alicia-vikander-honored-sbiff-virtuoso/


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## Morgane

logansrun said:


> Pearlyqueen   I call her mediocre, because that is what she is. Her range is limited and her accents are very poor.   Most affluent Swedes speak very good English, but her French accent was laughable in Burnt  and her American is all over the place.   Alas, she's the "it" girl at the moment. Hopefully that will soon pass and better actresses will come to the fore


I don't know what you've watched but it's fine if you don't like her. You will never find an actor liked by everyone,not even the screen legends.. Her reviews aside (I'm talking about top critics), Larson and Vikander have the most awarded performances this year. Nobody is going to give her a LAFCA award because she's pretty,white and a "it-girl"..  When she won the Shooting Stars Award at the Berlin Film Festival five years ago,nobody knew her.  





> Many of you like her, but there are many who don't - trust  me on that one.   She'll probably win an Oscar which many I know think is absolute disgrace.   Hopefully once she got that she disappear back to Sweden, because thankfully none of her films make much money.


I definitely know that many people wanted her to get nominated for EM,because they think  it's a better movie,because they don't like Hooper and TDG and,obviously,because she's not supporting. I doubt that "many people" find her performances "undeserving",honestly.There're many actors who win for the "wrong" roles and,as I said,the Academy likes to reward  rising actors in that category. 



pearlyqueen said:


> And she will be in Hollywood on Sunday at this event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260689
> 
> 
> As she was in Copenhagen tonight I guess the remainder of the Bourne shoot in London resumes next week? I imagine she may have a couple of days off in Europe between now and the weekend!


Focus is clearly capitalizing on her body of work for her campaign.   I see that they've  added A Royal Affair too.



jcsepjj said:


> *If course it's about connections, it's like that in any profession. But you need to be professional, talented and well liked/respected for people to want to work with you. *And Alicia seem to be very appreciated with co-stars aswell as directors and producers.  Don't know how many times this has been posted in this forum but it seems it's fitting now;     http://m.screendaily.com/5097101.article  Rapid rise  Vikander&#8217;s rise has been meteoric. It was only in 2012, with A Royal Affair&#8217;s premiere at the Berlin International Film Festival, and then with Anna Karenina in Toronto the same year, that the actress announced herself on the international scene.  In truth, she&#8217;d been an open secret in London casting circles, having been introduced to key casting directors by her London representation, Angharad Wood and Charles Collier at Tavistock Wood. Jina Jay, Lucy Bevan and Nina Gold all met with her, having watched her award-winning Swedish film Pure. Between them, they went on to cast her in Anna Karenina, The Fifth Estate, Testament Of Youth, The Danish Girl and Burnt. (She also stars in Alex Garland&#8217;s Ex Machina, for which she is nominated for a European Film Award.)  They all reach for notably similar adjectives when describing her qualities: as well as regular superlatives such as &#8220;beautiful&#8221;, &#8220;phenomenal&#8221; and &#8220;incredibly talented&#8221;, you&#8217;ll hear a lot of &#8220;focused&#8221;, &#8220;committed&#8221; and &#8220;dedicated&#8221;.   *&#8220;Her performance in Pure really showed you she had a huge range and a huge ability at such a young age,&#8221; says Bevan, who pushed for Vikander to play her first English-language lead role as anti-war campaigner Vera Brittain in Testament Of Youth.*  &#8220;There was a concern about casting a Swedish actress playing an iconic Englishwoman, but my feeling was that Alicia was incredibly driven and hard-working &#8212; she had learnt Danish to do A Royal Affair. I didn&#8217;t have any concern about her nailing the accent, when she had already convincingly pulled off a whole other language.&#8221;  &#8220;She&#8217;s a really good actress,&#8221; says Gold. &#8220;She&#8217;s not at all neurotic &#8212; I probably shouldn&#8217;t say this &#8212; like some English actresses are. She&#8217;s very grounded and secure in her body and her craft. And she does have incredible discipline and work ethic as well.&#8221;  &#8220;She&#8217;s extremely talented,&#8221; adds Jay. &#8220;I guess that has aligned with having a great London agent in Angharad and Charles, and meeting great directors who are also working on great material. It&#8217;s just like all the stars are aligned. She&#8217;s a force of nature.&#8221;


  It's what I meant when I mentioned that she's working with the same production teams. Considering that she was quite impressive in Anna Karenina and that her performance in Testament of Youth is the reason why it has that metascore,I'm not surprised  if she was among their first choices for TDG and The Light Between the Oceans. And she has obviously auditioned for them. Also,it doesn't seem to me that she was offered everything in a few months. Seventh Son aside (she was cast in 2011),as far as I know,she was cast in Son of a Gun and Ex Machina when she was still promoting/campaigning for A Royal Affair.



pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, you've highlighted some very relevant factors - *luck certainly plays a part and the cheapness of fresh faced new talent.* I came across this interview with James Kent, director of Testament of Youth on Alicia:
> "Swedish actress Alicia Vikander (Michael Fassbender&#8217;s new beau) is tipped for great things. How was it working with her?   She&#8217;s going to be huge &#8211; the next Natalie Portman &#8211; and she&#8217;s got bigger films than ours coming up. This is her first major English language lead and she is extraordinary in the role. She has enormous emotional reservoirs. She is massively cinematic. She could have been a silent movie star."  http://www.cityam.com/206759/interview-testament-youth-director-james-kent 16 January 2015
> And this which mentions her affordability factor!  "Vikander is having a moment, and the director, making his feature film debut, lucked out with his star. At a recent press event to promote the film, *he told me that if he had cast Vikander now, he wouldn&#8217;t be able to afford her.* The Swedish actress first came on everyone&#8217;s radar as Denmark&#8217;s queen in &#8220;A Royal Affair,&#8221; while the sci-fi &#8220;Ex Machina&#8221; propelled her into the next level. She seems to be everywhere with at least five other films scheduled for release this year. She will soon appear with Eddie Redmayne in Tom Hooper&#8217;s highly anticipated film, &#8220;The Danish Girl.&#8221;  Vikander is dating Michael Fassbender, who she met when they made &#8220;The Light Between Oceans,&#8221; also scheduled for release this year. The 26-year-old actress was staying at the same hotel where she and the director were promoting the film. Now with her sudden celebrity, paparazzi circled outside the hotel for hours in hopes of getting shots of Vikander and Fassbender leaving together.  Later that evening, at the film&#8217;s premiere, the couple attended the after party together, Fassbender&#8217;s arm gently wrapped around his girlfriend&#8217;s waist. No paparazzi were in sight. Nor did Vikander have an army of stylists hovering nearby. She looked natural with her hair in a loose ponytail and wearing little makeup and spoke to anyone who approached."    http://www.reellifewithjane.com/201...wwi-drama-testament-of-youth-alicia-vikander/


Yes,it's a mix of affordability,talent and luck. Saoirse Ronan was attached to TOY before dropping out due to scheduling conflicts. Testament of Youth is a low-budget movie that has clearly allowed her to do bigger projects likeTLBO.


----------



## Morgane

http://www.vanityfair.com/magazine/...-lupita-nyongo-viola-davis-hollywood-issue#10



Her legs.. 



> This Swedish-born actress seems to have dived into the movie scene from every direction in 2015: surfacing as a former flame from Bradley Coopers yearning, churning past in Burnt; sandwiched between two slabs of beefcake (Henry Cavill and Armie Hammer) in the Continental exploits of The Man from U.N.C.L.E.; venturing into uncharted psychosexual terrain as the artist wife of Eddie Redmaynes transgendering sylph in The Danish Girl (nabbing an Oscar nominationher first); and, perhaps most strikingly, taking self-actualization to a scary new level as the supermodel of artificial intelligence and robot engineering, Ava, in Ex Machina, the consummation of Henry Adamss vision of the virgin and the dynamo. Ironic that having woven herself seamlessly into the fabric of history with A Royal Affair, Anna Karenina (as Kitty), and Testament of Youth (not to mention the sword-and-sorcery fantasy-scape of Seventh Son), Vikander would nab the most attention of her career as a gleaming android with a strictly functional torso and bionic legs, but thats how the dice roll. One of her next films is The Light Between Oceans, with Michael Fassbender, another prodigy who also gives good stare.



Interview with The Wrap:
http://feature.thewrap.com/oscarwrap/alicia-vikander

Photographed by Patck Fraser


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gorgeous photos. Love the ruffled dress.


----------



## Blueberry12

^

Me too. Very cute dress.


----------



## BagBerry13

From the Vanity Fair shoot.

View attachment 3264176

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

And in Copenhagen on Friday with Eddie.

View attachment 3264177


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> And in Copenhagen on Friday with Eddie.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264177




She was in LA on Friday - guess this was Thursday


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> She was in LA on Friday - guess this was Thursday



According to the Daily Mail this was on Friday afternoon. If she flew to the US right away and given the time difference she could still make an appearance on Friday in LA.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> According to the Daily Mail this was on Friday afternoon. If they flew to the US right away and given the time difference she could still make an appearance on Friday in LA.




I dunno how accurate the DM is? This was posted on Instagram 17 hours ago and is tagged #aboutlastnight.....

https://instagram.com/p/BBa6Jz7DgbZ/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia outside Chateau Marmont in L.A. last night (Friday). She looks fantastic [emoji3]




https://instagram.com/p/BBdZpopA1Mz/


----------



## Freckles1

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia outside Chateau Marmont in L.A. last night (Friday). She looks fantastic [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3264612
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BBdZpopA1Mz/




Thanks for the beautiful photos pearly queen!!!


----------



## August_Lee

Here are some pics from SBIFF













http://mcavoys.tumblr.com/post/138836961290
http://avikandersource.tumblr.com/p...a-vikander-attends-the-virtuosos-award-at-the


----------



## August_Lee

SBIFF          @SBIFF                 Alicia Vikander discusses The Danish Girl and Ex Machina, and researching the real life stories of character. #sbiff


----------



## jooa




----------



## pearlyqueen

More pics from last night from Getty Images:




With Paul Dano and Elizabeth Banks




Recipients lineup




With her brother


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3265355


View attachment 3265356


View attachment 3265357


View attachment 3265358


View attachment 3265359


View attachment 3265360


View attachment 3265361


View attachment 3265362


View attachment 3265363


View attachment 3265364

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3265366


View attachment 3265367


View attachment 3265368


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3265395


View attachment 3265396


View attachment 3265397


View attachment 3265398


View attachment 3265399


----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you Bagberry for all pics, I just love this colour


----------



## purseprincess32

She looks cute in this pink/purple outfit. The color suits her skin tone and her makeup was understated which was appropriate for the outfit.


----------



## Singra

I like the colour of that outfit but not crazy about the top.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Singra said:


> I like the colour of that outfit but not crazy about the top.




IA - love the colour but the top isn't great and it bothers me that the top and bottom are slightly different colours!


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia during a Q&A for screening of 4 of her movies today

*ohshariphoto *Q&A at the tribute to #actress Alicia Vikander at the #pacificdesigncenter. #aliciavikander
https://www.instagram.com/p/BBf-6f7GqIV/






*caitlennelismasters* #aliciavikander is just lovely #thedanishgirl &#128253;&#128079;&#127996;
https://www.instagram.com/p/BBf_lL2FadJ/


----------



## Morgane

She looks great with that color. I prefer her LV look at TDG premiere,but I don't mind that pink top. I guess it matches the shoes. I think she's wearing Rosetta Getty.



August_Lee said:


> Alicia during a Q&A for screening of 4 of her movies today
> 
> *ohshariphoto *Q&A at the tribute to #actress Alicia Vikander at the #pacificdesigncenter. #aliciavikander
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBf-6f7GqIV/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *caitlennelismasters* #aliciavikander is just lovely #thedanishgirl &#128253;&#128079;&#127996;
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBf_lL2FadJ/


Focus is doing a great job for her campaign. 

@JORGEZUNIGAM: Alicia Vikander could not have a cuter description of her SAG award (Vine by @people) https://vine.co/v/i5jXerm39xd 

@EWagmeister: The beautiful Alicia Vikander was so happy & honored, she was crying during our @variety photoshoot #SAG http://twitter.com/EWagmeister/status/693623063972188160/photo/1 

@AwardsDaily: Alicia Vikander's winning personality - warmth and humility - gives her a leg up, I think. *She's like a mini Winslet.*


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks for the pics Morgane. By far my favorite dress she's worn and the best from anyone this awards season.

Also some more pics from her Q&A today
https://www.instagram.com/p/BBgSGvKJsXs/?taken-by=theactorsfund
*theactorsfund* Thank you to the exquisite Alicia Vikander for sharing your time and talent with our LA members and supporters today!





https://www.instagram.com/p/BBgRLilEYq-/?taken-by=emsven13


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for the pics Morgane. By far my favorite dress she's worn and the best from anyone this awards season.
> 
> Also some more pics from her Q&A today
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBgSGvKJsXs/?taken-by=theactorsfund
> *theactorsfund* Thank you to the exquisite Alicia Vikander for sharing your time and talent with our LA members and supporters today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBgRLilEYq-/?taken-by=emsven13



 I agree.

First Jason Bourne trailer:
https://youtube.com/watch?time_continue=30&v=_gBnmKOixDM


----------



## Singra

I had hit Bourne fatigue to be honest but that Bourne movie doesn't look bad. I guess the memory of The Bourne Legacy has been expunged. Tony Gilroy is going to be soooooo p*ssed if this new movie does well.


----------



## Blueberry12

Seventh Son with Alicia is on TV now.
I like the costumes.

Julianne Moore has really cool outfits.


----------



## Morgane

Singra said:


> I had hit Bourne fatigue to be honest but that Bourne movie doesn't look bad. *I guess the memory of The Bourne Legacy has been expunged.* Tony Gilroy is going to be soooooo p*ssed if this new movie does well.


 



Blueberry12 said:


> Seventh Son with Alicia is on TV now.
> I like the costumes.
> 
> Julianne Moore has really cool outfits.


The movie is awful but Alicia,Julianne and Barnes look good.



Oscar Nominees  Luncheon


----------



## BagBerry13

At the Oscar Luncheon.

View attachment 3266796


View attachment 3266797


View attachment 3266798


View attachment 3266799


View attachment 3266800
View attachment 3266801


View attachment 3266802
View attachment 3266803


View attachment 3266804

Source


----------



## christy1983

Her legs are insane!


----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> The movie is awful but Alicia,Julianne and Barnes look good.





Not my fave movie either but I liked the costume & make up at least.


----------



## BagBerry13

Palm Springs portrait.

View attachment 3266833

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

SAG portrait.

View attachment 3266835

Source


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like the stronger colours on her. That dress really shows off her dancers legs.


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks for the pics. I like the dress and the color looks good on her. Here are some pics from Instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBiuZshRF-s/?taken-by=peoplemag






https://www.instagram.com/p/BBiupw0yye8/?taken-by=rooneymaradaily





https://www.instagram.com/p/BBiaYhyxDSo/?taken-by=awardsdaily


----------



## Allie28

I think the dress she wore to the Oscar luncheon is my favorite so far.  Cute and it shows off her gorgeous legs.  Yes, you can definitely tell she was a dancer!  

In the group pic of the nominated attendees she was placed in a prime position right next to Leo.  Not bad!


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3266922


View attachment 3266923


View attachment 3266924


View attachment 3266925


View attachment 3266926


View attachment 3266927

Source


----------



## Morgane

Blueberry12 said:


> Not my fave movie either but I liked the costume & make up at least.


 I agree.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like the stronger colours on her. That dress really shows off her dancers legs.





Allie28 said:


> I think the dress she wore to the Oscar luncheon is my favorite so far.  Cute and it shows off her gorgeous legs.  Yes, you can definitely tell she was a dancer!
> 
> In the group pic of the nominated attendees she was placed in a prime position right next to Leo.  Not bad!


I think she was the best dressed. She should wear short dresses more often,her legs are really gorgeous. I agree about the color. Stronger colors are great on her. 



Leo in this pic.. 



Garland won the Directors Guild of America's medallion for first-time feature film:
http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompsononhollywood/inside-the-directors-guild-awards-20160207


> Steven Spielberg presented the guild's new First-Time Director award to British screenwriter-turned-director Alex Garland for "Ex Machina," who is nominated for the Original Screenplay Oscar; he cited Steven Soderbergh, who was DGA nominated for "The Knick," for being his "inspiration and lighthouse."



Good interview with Collider. I like how she talks about her acting process.


> How did your background in dance and those years of training help you with Ex Machina and The Danish Girl?
> 
> VIKANDER: Even though it was really tough shooting those films, I knew it was never going to be as tough as ballet school. It&#8217;s something that I&#8217;m extremely proud of, and I&#8217;m so happy I had that training. I didn&#8217;t go to theater school, so that was my education and foundation for being on stage. Of course, I got physical awareness, I hope, and maybe some self-discipline. I think it&#8217;s something I bring unconsciously to most parts. But then, with Ex Machina, when I read the script and did my first self-tape, I did it in the middle of the night. I was in Australia, so I couldn&#8217;t meet (writer/director) Alex [Garland], at that point. I stood in front of the mirror in the bathroom and tried to find some physicality for Ava, which I really enjoyed.
> 
> In later scenes, in Ex Machina, we do see Ava with hair and with clothes on, but in earlier scenes, she&#8217;s much more spare and see-through in several parts of her body. What was it like to see yourself like that? Did you see it in stages, or did you only see it in the finished product?
> 
> VIKANDER: First of all, so much credit goes to the people who worked on the CGI on the film. It&#8217;s a small indie film and it had a small budget. I heard that half of the budget went to create my tummy. We couldn&#8217;t use any green screen because that was too expense, apparently, we made this full Spider-Man suit that I wore, every day, and we put my hair in a bald cap and built my forehead on top of my skull, so that it actually looked like it was on top of my head. And then, they were able to remove and change certain parts of my body. So, I saw a few photos and images that they had. Both Domhnall [Gleeson] and I carried one of those pictures around with us. I didn&#8217;t look really cool in the outfit, I must say, so both of us needed to be reminded of what I was going to look like, hopefully, by the end.
> 
> Your voice is so cool and unaffected. How did you and Alex Garland, the director, happen upon that voice?
> 
> VIKANDER: We didn&#8217;t talk about the voice. I was terrified and I asked him thousands of questions, and he was so good at just telling me, &#8220;No, I just want you to give it a try.&#8221; The voice came out of he and I talking about the need to trust this character and believe in her. Interestingly enough, it was not the female features that could take in the audience. It was her being very doe-like. If she is that innocent, girlish creature, everyone would want to take care of her. That voice came with that thought.
> 
> Because you do trust her so much, as the audience, the ending of the movie is so shocking. What was your reaction when you read it?
> 
> 
> VIKANDER: I think I had a similar reaction to hopefully the rest of the audience who watched the film. It was such a brilliant script. I don&#8217;t think we changed a word. This is it. Everything was on the page. There were not a lot of stage directions. Every thriller aspect was already in the dialogue. When I actually started to do press for it, all of the journalists walking in had very, very different reactions. I hadn&#8217;t met a lot of people who had seen the film yet. Some people would come in and high-five, and some people would sit down on the other side of the couch. The brilliant thing about the script and the film was that, depending on if you believe that this thing has a consciousness or not, it becomes a very different ending. If you do believe that she does, it&#8217;s suddenly a girl trapped in a room, that is being kept by two other men. I love that people saw it very, very differently.






> Do you have a dream project?
> 
> VIKANDER: I want to bring Persona, by Ingmar Bergman, to the stage.


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia @ The Hollywood Reporter&#8217;s 4th Annual Nominees Night


http://awardseason.tumblr.com/post/138970884059/alicia-vikander-attends-the-hollywood-reporters
http://awardseason.tumblr.com/post/138970607924/alicia-vikander-attends-the-hollywood-reporters


----------



## Singra

^ I really like that outfit.


So according to the number-crunchers/people who follow the award circuit Vikander is the odds-on favourite (slightly ahead of Winslet by a couple of points) to win the Oscar. If she does win she'll have the new thank you ticker... 



> To that end, Hill announced a new initiative and innovation being tried for the first time this year. At the luncheon and by email, all nominees have been given a card on which to name everyone they want, need, and plan to thank. When they win, those names will then scroll at the bottom of the screen much like a ticker tape. The example shown said: &#8220;Kate Winslet wishes to thank&#8230;&#8221; followed by several names (by the way, Winslet was one of only four acting nominees not present today). Source



Wonder how this will pan out.


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia and Eddie had a screening tonight. I think this was before the Nominees party
*SAG-AFTRA Foundation*     &#10004;     @sagaftraFOUND                 Thank you to #AliciaVikander #EddieRedmayne for sharing your @danishgirlmov stories w/ us tonight. @davekarger





 
*More pics from the Nominees party*
https://twitter.com/hydrogenmag/status/696967649788452864





https://www.instagram.com/p/BBjgEJSSma-/





https://www.instagram.com/p/BBjcybcJZlz/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia was definitely grabbing the fashion headlines yesterday - loads of great photos! I love the one with Sam Smith, seems she spent a lot of time with him, he's lovely [emoji3]

Also like this pic of Alicia with ordinary mortals at the Beverley Hills Hotel:




https://twitter.com/beverlyhilton/status/696786809821368320

And I also found a short video interview where she talks about her fashion advisers - seems Michael has no input, lol 

http://www.etonline.com/media/video...ce_her_red_carpet_style-181886/?viewFull=true


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia was definitely grabbing the fashion headlines yesterday - loads of great photos! I love the one with Sam Smith, seems she spent a lot of time with him, he's lovely [emoji3]
> 
> Also like this pic of Alicia with ordinary mortals at the Beverley Hills Hotel:
> 
> View attachment 3267297
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/beverlyhilton/status/696786809821368320
> 
> And I also found a short video interview where she talks about her fashion advisers - seems Michael has no input, lol
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/media/video...ce_her_red_carpet_style-181886/?viewFull=true




Lol, such a ridiculous question, as if Michael helps her pick what to wear. Any excuse to bring him up and hope for a scoop. [emoji85]


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia and Sam Smith.



Stallone.



Leo and The Weekend



Rampling



Swedish actor Johannes Bah Kuhnke posted this pic of them from the other night.


----------



## jcsepjj

Lots of reports of Alicia spending time on the dance floor at the Hollywood Reporter party last night. I also read that her and Mara said hello and introduced themselves to each other for the first time when they were placed next to each other in the class photo.


----------



## jcsepjj

https://www.youtube.com/embed/zDMPQKfISQ4


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Lol, such a ridiculous question, as if Michael helps her pick what to wear. Any excuse to bring him up and hope for a scoop. [emoji85]




I know! Then Alicia gets blasted for "name dropping"....at least this video demonstrates how it's the media who keep dropping Michael's name, not Alicia. And Michael influencing Alicia's outfits.....he's hardly a fashion guru or even interested in fashion!! Lol 

It also looks like many other nominees were keen to get to talk with Alicia; hadn't seen the pic with Charlotte Rampling before, love her, great performance in 45 Years.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> I know! Then Alicia gets blasted for "name dropping"....at least this video demonstrates how it's the media who keep dropping Michael's name, not Alicia. And Michael influencing Alicia's outfits.....he's hardly a fashion guru or even interested in fashion!! Lol
> 
> It also looks like many other nominees were keen to get to talk with Alicia; hadn't seen the pic with Charlotte Rampling before, love her, great performance in 45 Years.




Haha yes, Michael cleans up nicely but he also have a tendency to look homeless when he's off work. I'm really happy Alicia is working with Victoria Sekrier, she gets it right most of the time and with them being such good friends I'm sure Alicia feels comfortable expressing her doubts and opinion. Can't wait to see her Oscar dress, really hope Louis Vuitton keeps it up! 

Alicia has seen 45 years twice. She first saw it on a plane, said she loved it so much that she went to see it again in the cinema. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Haha yes, Michael cleans up nicely but he also have a tendency to look homeless when he's off work. I'm really happy Alicia is working with Victoria Sekrier, she gets it right most of the time and with them being such good friends I'm sure Alicia feels comfortable expressing her doubts and opinion. Can't wait to see her Oscar dress, really hope Louis Vuitton keeps it up!
> 
> Alicia has seen 45 years twice. She first saw it on a plane, said she loved it so much that she went to see it again in the cinema. I look forward to seeing it.




45 Years is very thought provoking and Charlotte is wonderful, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Maybe "homeless" is a bit harsh for Michael! He's often scruffy but always clean! Actually I think his off work clothes have improved a lot since he's been with Alicia....maybe she threw away his old track suits and camo shorts; haven't seen him wear them in nearly 2 years! I think she's had some positive input into his clothes [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> 45 Years is very thought provoking and Charlotte is wonderful, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Maybe "homeless" is a bit harsh for Michael! He's often scruffy but always clean! Actually I think his off work clothes have improved a lot since he's been with Alicia....maybe she threw away his old track suits and camo shorts; haven't seen him wear them in nearly 2 years! I think she's had some positive input into his clothes [emoji3]




It's definitely on my list! 

Haha, maybe a bit harsh, but I personally love his scruffy look. I love him with a beard and dressed down in jeans and a t-shirt. I guess it's possible Alicia has had an influence, girlfriends often do. I think it's more likely she's had an influence on him then the other way around at least. ^^ With all the movie sets and premieres it's been a long time since I saw either of them off duty dressed tbh.


----------



## Freckles1

I love Alicia's hair pulled up in the faux Bob with the black pantsuit!!! She looks very sophisticated!!! 
Looks like Sly was a little embarrassed and a little giddy at the same time in the photo!!! Love it!!!


----------



## jcsepjj

Freckles1 said:


> I love Alicia's hair pulled up in the faux Bob with the black pantsuit!!! She looks very sophisticated!!!
> Looks like Sly was a little embarrassed and a little giddy at the same time in the photo!!! Love it!!!




I agree, I would love to see her hair in a similar way for the BAFTA but maybe up (like at the golden globes) for the OSCARS. I think her hair stylist Naselli does a great job!


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3267425
View attachment 3267426


View attachment 3267427
View attachment 3267428


View attachment 3267430
View attachment 3267431


View attachment 3267432


View attachment 3267433


View attachment 3267434
View attachment 3267435

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3267436


View attachment 3267437
View attachment 3267438


View attachment 3267439


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## August_Lee

Alicia on Jimmy Kimmel show

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBlyx0siLJG/?taken-by=teamid


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3267330
> View attachment 3267331
> 
> Alicia and Sam Smith.
> 
> View attachment 3267332
> 
> Stallone.
> 
> View attachment 3267333
> 
> Leo and The Weekend
> 
> View attachment 3267335
> 
> Rampling
> 
> View attachment 3267337
> 
> Swedish actor Johannes Bah Kuhnke posted this pic of them from the other night.



I love Johannes , he is such a sweetheart and great actor.
His kids are so cute too.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## BagBerry13

Arriving at Jimmy Kimmel.

View attachment 3268915
View attachment 3268916


View attachment 3268917
View attachment 3268918


View attachment 3268919
View attachment 3268920


View attachment 3268921
View attachment 3268922

Source


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute!


----------



## Idun

I luuuurve that outfit and the bag is  But the necklace..  People we don't need to revive _everything_ from the 90'!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Bite your tongue! Chokers are one of my favorite 90s trends :greengrin:


----------



## girlwhowaited

I used to hate chokers and I still don't like the ones from the 90s but Alicia was worn two different ones, more fashionable that I quite like. 
I love what she did with her hair too, it's something I have tried to do myself but it's harder than it looks.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New article about Alicia in today's Evening Standard - a London newspaper. Nothing new really but it's raising her profile in this neck of the woods!

http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/c...to-know-about-the-bafta-nominee-a3179086.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> .




Your inbox is full!


----------



## Morgane

I like the last outfit. She looks great without makeup.

http://www.vulture.com/2016/02/oscar-nominees-lessons-trials-awards-season.html




http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/10/m...-on-pale-makeup-and-other-film-surprises.html


> Your accent is lovely. Did you have to work on an Englishy accent?
> 
> I had much more of an American accent. When I sat in the makeup trailer with Eddie, he said, &#8220;Alicia, I was Googling you last night.&#8221; I thought, &#8216;O.K.!&#8217; [Laughs.] He said: &#8220;I found a video, an interview with you four years ago. Your English is much better now, but you sound so Americanized.&#8221; And I think I was, and that&#8217;s because, as a Swede, you know, it&#8217;s my second language and I watched a lot of films and TV.
> 
> Was Gerda more challenging than Ava?
> 
> They were both very challenging. The challenge with Gerda was how outwardly expressive in her emotions she is. And Ava was all about finding the subtlety, and making people believe that she might have consciousness.
> 
> Did Ava have a conscience?
> 
> I changed my mind a few times about that, which is quite rare, but it was because it was an endless choice that you were able to play with such depth



EW spoke to six different members of the Academy (under strict conditions of anonymity) about who they are voting for this year and why. 
http://www.ew.com/article/2016/02/12/oscars-2016-secret-ballot


> Our panel includes: a 20-year veteran in the Actors branch, an Oscar-winning actress who&#8217;s been acting for several decades, an Academy Award-winning screenwriter specializing in high-stakes drama, a director active since the 1990s known for his political thrillers, a veteran publicist who&#8217;s overseen many an Oscar campaign, and a producer who toggles between quirky drama and effects-driven spectacles.





> The Publicist: Alicia Vikander. She was absolutely extraordinary. The performance is amazing, and she was the best thing in the movie. I couldn&#8217;t take my eyes off of her.
> 
> The Producer: Alicia Vikander. I&#8217;m voting for her because I thought Ex Machina was the best female performance this year. Everyone in this category was wonderful, particularly Rooney Mara, but I was really blown away by Vikander in not one but two roles, so she gets my vote.


As I said,her whole body of work is really helping her.


----------



## Blueberry12

I really like the SAG dress but it reminds me of my cats bed.


----------



## Allie28

Alicia leaving the Baftas brunch today with Michael...











Source:  Twitter


----------



## Blueberry12

^

I love her shoes. Anyone knows the designer?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia is hosting a pre BAFTA dinner in London tonight[emoji2] Still waiting for pics, only this one so far of Michael's parents from Rex Features. Hopefully there will be more later.


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> ^
> 
> I love her shoes. Anyone knows the designer?




Aquazzura Matilde Pumps I think!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Several more pics on Rex Features now of the dinner party - 2 of Alicia here:





Poor quality pics but the site won't permit downloads....


----------



## jcsepjj

Hope we get hqs, want a look at her dress!


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> Aquazzura Matilde Pumps I think!



Thanx.


----------



## Morgane

Blueberry12 said:


> I really like the SAG dress but it reminds me of my cats bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271917




After all the critics' prizes,I'd like to see her winning one of her awards for Ex Machina. But Winslet and Mara (above all considering the nominations for Carol) are strong possibilities. 

I think she's more supporting in EM,but I agree:
http://www.indiewire.com/article/fo...serve-oscars-but-not-for-these-roles-20160211


> Both Alicia Vikander (nominated for "The Danish Girl") and Tom Hardy (nominated for "The Revenant") did stellar work in their nominated categories, but it's the roles they were not nominated for  interestingly, both lead roles  that were among the standout performances of 2015.
> 
> Vikander has been making the rounds during this year's awards season in support of her two splashiest roles this year: her Oscar-nominated supporting turn in "The Danish Girl" (a film that comes with a sterling Oscar pedigree and received a total of four Oscar nominations this year) and her starring role in Alex Garland's bold "Ex Machina" (which was only nominated for two Oscars this year, though its best original screenplay nomination was a pleasant surprise).
> 
> Vikander has been on the cusp of breaking out for a few years now (she first left a mark in 2012, thanks to her charming turn in "Anna Karenina"), but "Ex Machina" finally helped her deliver on her potential. As the robotic presence at the heart of the film, Vikander's Ava turns in human-sized emotion packed inside an effects-heavy performance, a tricky balance that she pulls off with ease and an almost unsettling sense of humanity.
> 
> That the role was overlooked by the Oscars is upsetting, if not surprising. Worse, every voting body that did award it with a prize recognized it as a supporting role. Still, it's no wonder then that her work in "Ex Machina" has managed to pull in plenty of awards right alongside "The Danish Girl," including both a Golden Globe nomination and a BAFTA nomination (also inexplicably placed in the supporting category) and a slew of critical accolades.
> 
> (Also of note, during 2015, Vikander somehow found time for other work, too. She stunned in the World War I-set biopic "Testament of Youth," in a lead role that garnered additional awards notice. Elsewhere, she co-starred in such mixed fare as "Burnt," "The Man From U.N.C.L.E." and "Seventh Son.")



http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Alicia-Vikander-Was-Nominated-Wrong-Role-Oscars-105927.html


> Anyone who has seen Alex Garlands phenomenal 2015 sci-fi film Ex Machina can start to see where I am going with this. As Ava  a machine struggling to learn how to convincingly act like a human  *Vikander proved herself absolutely transcendent. Simultaneously beautiful and haunting, her performance extended not only to the words she uttered and the inflection in her voice, but also the entire physicality of her being. *Every single second she spends on screen entirely convinces us that shes not human, but also draws us in and attracts us to her  in every sense of the word. Check out a clip from Ex Machina below to get a better understanding of what I mean:
> 
> 
> *Note the way she moves as well as the way she talks. It all seems so natural, graceful, and innate while simultaneously being mathematical and artificial. Ava seduces the audience  by virtue of seducing Caleb (Domhnall Gleeson)  with her effortless allure, but at the same time maintains an odd, unnerving, and quite frankly calculated sense of menace thats just as hard to ignore. *
> 
> What makes this all the more perplexing is the fact that Alicia Vikander has already received high praise and recognition for her role as Ava. Only this past week, she found herself in the running at the Golden Globes for her roles in Ex Machina and The Danish Girl. For her to make it to the Oscars based on only one of those performances seems downright criminal.
> 
> Before anyone begins to complain about my particular point of view on the matter, I want to clear one thing up. By saying that Vikander should have been nominated for Ex Machina, am I saying that she didnt do a phenomenal job in The Danish Girl? Of course not. We  like just about everybody else  found her absolutely radiant in her portrayal of Gerda, feeling that she even outshined Eddie Redmayne at times. The role she plays in her husband's gender transition throughout that film is not only essential, but beautiful. All I am trying to say is that if the Academy wants to recognize her for one piece of work from 2015, then it has to be Ex Machina.


----------



## jcsepjj

Morgane said:


> After all the critics' prizes,I'd like to see her winning one of her awards for Ex Machina. But Winslet and Mara (above all considering the nominations for Carol) are strong possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's more supporting in EM,but I agree:
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/fo...serve-oscars-but-not-for-these-roles-20160211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Alicia-Vikander-Was-Nominated-Wrong-Role-Oscars-105927.html




I don't buy into the whole "nominated for the wrong role" talk. What does that mean? Alicia was considered for both but in the end got nominated for TDG because she got more votes for that performance. How can it then be the "wrong role"? Granted Ex Machina is a better movie then TDG but Alicia was beyond amazing as Gerda so I think it's so unfair to her performance to say she got nominated for the wrong part. The roles are so completely different so comparing them seems unfair too. If people preferred her as Ava then she probably would have gotten nominated for it? She's won plenty of awards for Ex Machina but lost out on the big ones, Golden Globes, BIFA and European Film Award, while she won Critics and SAG for TDG. We'll see what happens tonight but if Kate or Rooney wins tonight then how can people keep going on about how she got nominated for the wrong role? In the end it's about winning awards, that's what the studios want. The award season simply isn't ready for Sci-fi just yet. But I'm so happy Ex Machina is getting recognition, would be very cool if they won some big awards tonight! Best British film will be exciting, though I got a feeling Brooklyn will win it


----------



## jcsepjj

From last nights bafta dinner, Alicia and Michael was seen with Vincent Cassel. I wonder if him being in London means they'll finally wrap Bourne next week? 

Alicia hosted the LV BAFTA party last night and a bunch of her co-stars were there. Domhnall, Vincent and Jack O'Connell among others.


----------



## pearlyqueen

More pics from the pre BAFTA dinner last night in this article. Looks like a relaxed evening - Alicia, Michael and friends enjoying themselves [emoji2]

http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/awards-season/news/g36447/exclusive-inside-louis-vuittons/


----------



## Chloe302225

BAFTA's 2016


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3273518
View attachment 3273519


View attachment 3273520
View attachment 3273521

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3273538


View attachment 3273539


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lots of pics of Alicia and the video of an interview on the RC in the DM article:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490


----------



## miasharma

Alicia lost best supporting actress to Kate Winslet and additionaly, Michael refused to kiss her tonight. She isnt having the best valentine's day, is she? Poor thing. 

I dont want to jinx anything for Brie but pretty sure sure Alicia will lose to Brie for best actress. Poor thing again.


----------



## girlwhowaited

BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 3273538
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273539



Another perfect look!!

Bummer tho that she lost to Kate again, but it doesn't change the race since she wins when it's with TDG.


----------



## Hackensack

miasharma said:


> Alicia lost best supporting actress to Kate Winslet and additionaly, Michael refused to kiss her tonight. She isnt having the best valentine's day, is she? Poor thing.
> 
> I dont want to jinx anything for Brie but pretty sure sure Alicia will lose to Brie for best actress. Poor thing again.


So I guess that means that Leo and Dame Maggie Smith are a real couple?  (Leo did kiss Dame Maggie after all.)


----------



## miasharma

Hackensack said:


> So I guess that means that Leo and Dame Maggie Smith are a real couple?  (Leo did kiss Dame Maggie after all.)



I said nothing about them not being a real couple. You might be projecting your own doubts in this post haha


----------



## Hackensack

miasharma said:


> I said nothing about them not being a real couple. You might be projecting your own doubts in this post haha


Sigh again . . . 
Pointless.


----------



## blueblues

I love those two for not playing along with the tacky kiss-cam game. It&#8217;s called integrity.
  Stephen Fry should really apologize. What a moron!


----------



## Hackensack

blueblues said:


> I love those two for not playing along with the tacky kiss-cam game. It&#8217;s called integrity.
> Stephen Fry should really apologize. What a moron!


I agree.  It's funny if the people aren't a couple.  It's invasive if they are.


----------



## pearlyqueen

When did the kiss cam go to them??

ETA - I see that Michael's bit was edited out and not shown on the tv broadcast. Don't blame them for not participating as it was a joke thing that suddenly went onto a personal relationship and would have looked tacky in the circumstances. The other 4 were Stanley Tucci and Cuba Gooding Jnr, Maggie Smith and Leo DiCaprio, Bryan Cranston and Julianne Moore and Eddie Izzard and Rebel Wilson.

Good for them refusing to pimp out their relationship for the amusement of others or for PR.


----------



## scarlet555

miasharma said:


> Alicia lost best supporting actress to Kate Winslet and additionaly, Michael refused to kiss her tonight. She isnt having the best valentine's day, is she? Poor thing.
> 
> I dont want to jinx anything for Brie but pretty sure sure Alicia will lose to Brie for best actress. Poor thing again.



Kate deserved to win, Alicia is lucky to be nominated IMO.  I hear the old Hollywood currency can get you anywhere so Brie could lose.


----------



## Rasras

I think their evasiveness is attention seeking. People want what they can't have (ie. Naturally showing they are a couple--IF-- they are, indeed, a couple.)

Did anyone see Alicia's smirk when the reporter asked her the spaghetti question, in regards to "Lady and the Tramp"? It was on BBC America tonight... The red carpet part of the pre-show.

She did not look pissed, angry or irritated. She looked smug (with a wink that only the reporter understood).

Alicia needs to read "He is Just Not That Into You."
A real man has no problem showing you off.

Ex: brad Pitt, Tom cruise, will smith, etc.

When I was younger, I would think the opposite, ie. He must secretly love her so much to keep it private.

No madam. No. She has to be secretly pissed. I would be.


----------



## miasharma

Rasras said:


> I think their evasiveness is attention seeking. People want what they can't have (ie. Naturally showing they are a couple--IF-- they are, indeed, a couple.)
> 
> Did anyone see Alicia's smirk when the reporter asked her the spaghetti question, in regards to "Lady and the Tramp"? It was on BBC America tonight... The red carpet part of the pre-show.
> 
> She did not look pissed, angry or irritated. She looked smug (with a wink that only the reporter understood).
> 
> Alicia needs to read "He is Just Not That Into You."
> *A real man has no problem showing you off.*
> 
> Ex: brad Pitt, Tom cruise, will smith, etc.
> 
> When I was younger, I would think the opposite, ie. He must secretly love her so much to keep it private.
> 
> No madam. No. *She has to be secretly pissed*. I would be.



He has had no problems claiming his past long term girlfriends in the media. 

She is known to have thrown a shoe at someone because they pissed her off. I hope she is not pissed.


----------



## Rasras

miasharma said:


> He has had no problems claiming his past long term girlfriends in the media.
> 
> She is known to have thrown a shoe at someone because they pissed her off. I hope she is not pissed.



Hide the stilettos! Oh Michael save yourself! Kidding

But that is my point. He has very casually brought up Nicole in the past. 

Quite honestly: I think him and Alicia have been fed a bunch of BS that they are following. Fire those experts or just use common sense.

If you are dating and want to be private. If you want to act and to have your cake.

I digress.

Just stop with the bleepery. It is getting in the way of your careers. Love and career should not be mutually exclusive. As women, we need to find people that are better models, aka Meryl Streep.

Meryl has no problem bringing her husband to awards show. Authencity while scary for the shy celebrity will only aid your career.

It is insulting to the audience. I have bought tickets for Michael and Alicia's movies this year.

Michael talks like he is lying. Hemming and hawing...it portrays him as concealing something.

Alicia: be you. He doesn't like it? Ask why! He is not Leo.


----------



## Rasras

I don't fault Alicia. Honestly. She is young. Impressionable. I was an idiot in my 20s.


----------



## Singra

If they're evasive it's attention seeking, if they're open it's attention seeking, if they're discreet it's attention seeking, if they show up or don't show up it's attention seeking... honestly they can't win and who really cares. Outside of a few gossip + fan sites I'm not sure the rest of the world is aware or cares that they're dating. 


Her BAFTA dress was interesting, still not sure how I feel about it. I like it except the part at the bottom... reminds me too much of christmas tinsel.


----------



## Rasras

If no one cares then why not act natural?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Seriously why should their relationship matter to their fans? It's not like they're pimping them self out for tabloid news. Give it a rest!!!!


----------



## Rasras

Because there is no relationship


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> I don't buy into the whole "nominated for the wrong role" talk. What does that mean? Alicia was considered for both but in the end got nominated for TDG because she got more votes for that performance. How can it then be the "wrong role"? Granted Ex Machina is a better movie then TDG but Alicia was beyond amazing as Gerda so I think it's so unfair to her performance to say she got nominated for the wrong part. The roles are so completely different so comparing them seems unfair too. If people preferred her as Ava then she probably would have gotten nominated for it? She's won plenty of awards for Ex Machina but lost out on the big ones, Golden Globes, BIFA and European Film Award, while she won Critics and SAG for TDG. We'll see what happens tonight but if Kate or Rooney wins tonight then how can people keep going on about how she got nominated for the wrong role? In the end it's about winning awards, that's what the studios want. The award season simply isn't ready for Sci-fi just yet. But I'm so happy Ex Machina is getting recognition, would be very cool if they won some big awards tonight! Best British film will be exciting, though I got a feeling Brooklyn will win it




I agree with all of this, and I'm a huge Ex Machina fan. The Academy is just no ready to award sci-ft acting, it's amazing that Alicia was even nominated at the GGs and BAFTAS. The Academy goes for emotional acting and that's what Alicia brings with Gerda. And I don't buy the category fraud bs either, if you watch the movie you will see Gerda has no background of her own, her character does lead the story at all, everything she does revolves around Lili's narrative, every character she mets is someone connected to Lili, she is there to serve Lili's story and that to me is a supporting character, doesn't matter the screen time. While Rooney is the co lead in her movie and Jennifer Jason Leigh could just as well be considered a lead character since the movies plot revolves around her.

Re the kiss cam, I'm glad they didn't do it, it was cheap move from the BAFTAS to get people talking about it the next day, they were for they work, not to promote their relationship. It's telling that they were the only couple that they selected.


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> I agree with all of this, and I'm a huge Ex Machina fan. The Academy is just no ready to award sci-ft acting, it's amazing that Alicia was even nominated at the GGs and BAFTAS. The Academy goes for emotional acting and that's what Alicia brings with Gerda. And I don't buy the category fraud bs either, if you watch the movie you will see Gerda has no background of her own, her character does lead the story at all, everything she does revolves around Lili's narrative, every character she mets is someone connected to Lili, she is there to serve Lili's story and that to me is a supporting character, doesn't matter the screen time. While Rooney is the co lead in her movie and Jennifer Jason Leigh could just as well be considered a lead character since the movies plot revolves around her.
> 
> 
> 
> Re the kiss cam, I'm glad they didn't do it, it was cheap move from the BAFTAS to get people talking about it the next day, they were for they work, not to promote their relationship. It's telling that they were the only couple that they selected.





IA, and Kate winning last night is just another confirmation that her TDG performance is rated higher then the Ex Machina one. Kate hasn't actually won over Alicia's TDG performance but now she's won twice over her in Ex Machina. A double nomination at the Oscars would have been amazing but it would have killed her winning chances. I'm sure once you're nominated you actually want to win and given how it's 2-0 to Alicia I still see her as the favourite to win the Oscar with Kate as a close second. 



Kiss cams are always so cringe worthy, they are a nightmare if you're not up for it. I too like that they stand by their private approach to the relationship. It was so obvious all night in all the red carpet interviews that the reporters were fishing for information and headlines. When they didn't get much other then some polite smiles from Alicia and Michael they tried to get it out of Matt Smith?! Talking to him about "what a happy family" Alicia and Michael would be on Valentine's Day if they were to win. That's just wrong. They've been pretty clear how they feel about pimping out their relationship in the media.


----------



## Rasras

Nobody even knows who these two are. I don't mean it to be mean. You both (AV and MF) are being coy....why?

Let's start by using your God given good looks and ability to flirt. Now I hope this pretentious nonsense is cleared up in two weeks or Brad Pitt may have to loan Angie to Fassy for red carpet sex appeal.

This entire debate about tactful behavior (watch the last 20 minutes of Shame for satire) is ridiculous! It was Valentine's Day. If this is what love is, sign me up for the nunnery.


----------



## Singra

jcsepjj said:


> IA, and Kate winning last night is just another confirmation that her TDG performance is rated higher then the Ex Machina one. Kate hasn't actually won over Alicia's TDG performance but now she's won twice over her in Ex Machina. A double nomination at the Oscars would have been amazing but it would have killed her winning chances. I'm sure once you're nominated you actually want to win and given how it's 2-0 to Alicia I still see her as the favourite to win the Oscar with Kate as a close second.



The award circuit journalists are still predicting a win for Vikander, she's very narrowly ahead of Winslet. They had said a BAFTA win for Winslet wouldn't change the odds much because on average the BAFTAs are a poorer predictor of an Oscar win... although apparently the GG's are historically the best predictor and Winslet won that... soooooo who knows.


----------



## jcsepjj

Singra said:


> The award circuit journalists are still predicting a win for Vikander, she's very narrowly ahead of Winslet. They had said a BAFTA win for Winslet wouldn't change the odds much because on average the BAFTAs are a poorer predictor of an Oscar win... although apparently the GG's are historically the best predictor and Winslet won that... soooooo who knows.




The main reason why Alicia is still the favourite is because both of Kate's wins were when Alicia was placed in the Lead category, meaning Kate has yet to win over Alicia's TDG performance. Alicia however has won both times she was places in Supporting. But who knows, Best Supporting will probably be the most exciting acting category on Oscar night, the others seems to be a lock. 9/10 times the SAG winner wins the Oscar.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rasras

Why do you analyze wins? I like actors for how their performance makes me feel. 

Just curious but do you both work in the industry? It seems like something that would only interest a studio person.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> IA, and Kate winning last night is just another confirmation that her TDG performance is rated higher then the Ex Machina one. Kate hasn't actually won over Alicia's TDG performance but now she's won twice over her in Ex Machina. A double nomination at the Oscars would have been amazing but it would have killed her winning chances. I'm sure once you're nominated you actually want to win and given how it's 2-0 to Alicia I still see her as the favourite to win the Oscar with Kate as a close second.
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss cams are always so cringe worthy, they are a nightmare if you're not up for it. I too like that they stand by their private approach to the relationship. It was so obvious all night in all the red carpet interviews that the reporters were fishing for information and headlines. When they didn't get much other then some polite smiles from Alicia and Michael they tried to get it out of Matt Smith?! Talking to him about "what a happy family" Alicia and Michael would be on Valentine's Day if they were to win. That's just wrong. They've been pretty clear how they feel about pimping out their relationship in the media.




Yes as far as Supporting Actress goes Kate has only beaten Alicia when she's been up against her in Ex Machina as at the GGs and BAFTA. When Alicia's nomination was for TDG Alicia has won so far. So it will be interesting to see if that follows the same pattern at the Oscars, although there's always the possibility that voters are keen on the money pairing of Leo and Kate...

As for the kiss cam nonsense - yes it is cringy and tacky and something they hardly expected to be confronted with. It's also totally misleading to claim that Michael refused to kiss Alicia - by all accounts they BOTH refused to participate and just laughed in an embarrassed way whilst the camera hovered on them. In hindsight with all the attention thrown their way maybe they would have done better to swallow their dignity and participate. Fry's follow up comments to Michael about what he'd like to do to him before deleting his phone history weren't appreciated by Michael either and he looked very uncomfortable ... Must be hard enough sitting through these ceremonies knowing you're going to lose without having this kind of embarrassment heaped on, especially when they are both committed to keeping their private relationship out of the spotlight. Those who crow that Michael is not into Alicia should really ask themselves why he's still with her coming up for 18 months, why they choose to spend their private time together and why he would have her sitting between him and his parents at a major awards ceremony. But we know these people will still be making their ridiculous conspiracies about them going forward in the months ahead and clutch at any straw however illogical....


----------



## Rasras

Who is crowing? Kind of harsh, don't you think.i think of that term when one is making fun. 

When a person brings up a red flag behavior, it is for her benefit, not his.

I would hope that your loyalty to their relationship would extend to thinking of both their interest in regards to love.


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> The main reason why Alicia is still the favourite is because both of Kate's wins were when Alicia was placed in the Lead category, meaning Kate has yet to win over Alicia's TDG performance. Alicia however has won both times she was places in Supporting. But who knows, Best Supporting will probably be the most exciting acting category on Oscar night, the others seems to be a lock. 9/10 times the SAG winner wins the Oscar.  Fingers crossed!



Don't forget Kate is also a recent winner so it makes her odds lower. The supporting actress category has after all being the most exciting one on the race. I could not care less about BP this year, the movies I actually liked have zero chances of winning and the other acting categories are a done deal.
Now that we are getting closer Alicia seems to be more of a lock with Kate in second( or an alternative in most pundits). The few who were predicting Rooney have switched to Alicia since Rooney failed to get any of the top awards.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Rasras said:


> Because there is no relationship




And does it matter if there's none?


----------



## jooa

@gregwilliamsphotography


----------



## Freckles1

She looks beautiful


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I thought it was lame to not do a simple kiss on the cheek at least. Have a sense of humor no one cares about either of them THAT much


----------



## BagBerry13

I thought this Kiss Cam thing is an American thing. Don't they do that at sports events and stuff? I've never seen it here anywhere so maybe they just didn't really know what to do. Hadn't the other ones at least one American participant? They might have been more used to it.

And also they're a half-Swedish couple. There's a whole article about how Swedes don't show affection much in public and that's what turned it awkward. Link


----------



## Allie28

BagBerry13 said:


> I thought this Kiss Cam thing is an American thing. Don't they do that at sports events and stuff? I've never seen it here anywhere so maybe they just didn't really know what to do. Hadn't the other ones at least one American participant? They might have been more used to it.
> 
> And also they're a half-Swedish couple. There's a whole article about how Swedes don't show affection much in public and that's what turned it awkward. Link



I've seen the kiss-cam at sporting events and I've seen couples refuse for whatever reasons.  What's _really_ bad is when one goes in for the kiss but the other won't.  There are scores of youtubes of embarrassing kiss-cam moments.  Some have fun with it but I know I'd be embarrassed and wanna run for cover.  The other "couples" last night could have fun with it because they clearly were not couples.  Michael and Alicia were the only real couple.  I wonder if the kiss-cam would've focused on Leo and his gf rather than Leo and Dame Maggie Smith would he have had the same reaction?


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> I thought this Kiss Cam thing is an American thing. Don't they do that at sports events and stuff? I've never seen it here anywhere so maybe they just didn't really know what to do. Hadn't the other ones at least one American participant? They might have been more used to it.
> 
> And also they're a half-Swedish couple. There's a whole article about how Swedes don't show affection much in public and that's what turned it awkward. Link




Yes very true - I've never seen the kiss cam either in the UK although I don't watch sports on tv but I can't imagine the sports channels here would do it. I doubt Michael or Alicia were familiar with it either. It is an American thing and sometimes people forget they are both European. I don't think the culture in Ireland is for men to be lovey dovey in public either!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jooa said:


> View attachment 3274511
> 
> @gregwilliamsphotography




Beautiful pic! This celebrates their relationship with much more dignity than a tacky kiss cam!


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes very true - I've never seen the kiss cam either in the UK although I don't watch sports on tv but I can't imagine the sports channels here would do it. I doubt Michael or Alicia were familiar with it either. It is an American thing and sometimes people forget they are both European. I don't think the culture in Ireland is for men to be lovey dovey in public either!



Well, I know that the number one European sport, football, certainly isn't doing it. They have general cameras on the audience and people love to wave into the camera but nothing where you're forced to kiss your neighbour.
Any other sport doesn't have the crowd to justify such a camera.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I know that the number one European sport, football, certainly isn't doing it. They have general cameras on the audience and people love to wave into the camera but nothing where you're forced to kiss your neighbour.
> 
> Any other sport doesn't have the crowd to justify such a camera.




No way would they do this in football! It's practically a religion here for a lot of men - can imagine the outcry! And it's the only sport Michael would be likely to watch with any regularity too.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Beautiful pic! This celebrates their relationship with much more dignity than a tacky kiss cam!


What a gorgeous photo!  Of course I would like to see more of Fassy's face . . .


----------



## dangerouscurves

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes very true - I've never seen the kiss cam either in the UK although I don't watch sports on tv but I can't imagine the sports channels here would do it. I doubt Michael or Alicia were familiar with it either. It is an American thing and sometimes people forget they are both European. I don't think the culture in Ireland is for men to be lovey dovey in public either!




I've only heard of kiss-cam here in TPF several posts back. Lol.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Allie28 said:


> I've seen the kiss-cam at sporting events and I've seen couples refuse for whatever reasons.  What's _really_ bad is when one goes in for the kiss but the other won't.  There are scores of youtubes of embarrassing kiss-cam moments.  Some have fun with it but I know I'd be embarrassed and wanna run for cover.  The other "couples" last night could have fun with it because they clearly were not couples.  Michael and Alicia were the only real couple.  I wonder if the kiss-cam would've focused on Leo and his gf rather than Leo and Dame Maggie Smith would he have had the same reaction?



Leo doesn't have a gf nor does he bring them to award shows. Gisele was the only exception and that was a decade ago. He was pretty affectionate with her in public too

I don't care about MF so I'm not a jealous fan girl nor do I think them giving a small peck is exploiting their relationship. I get not wanting to walk the red carpet too. I just find them humorless and stuck up. They're getting more attention for not kissing than they would of if they just engaged


----------



## Rasras

I almost wonder if the Stephen Fry had them go last if they were more likely to do some type of romantic response (even in jest). I can see how if they're Europeans that they may not know exactly what to do just because there was a heart around them, on the TV screen. In the US, the kiss cam is mainly seen at NBA basketball games during commercial breaks. 

Maybe they paused too long and so it went to another couple to keep up the pace. But if Michael and Alicia are into privacy, they have been more likely to do some kind of improv after seeing the range of examples from the other actors. Like it didn't need to be that big of a deal but they were put on the spot. They may have loosened up a bit if they'd had them go last.


----------



## BagBerry13

Leaving her hotel on Saturday.

View attachment 3275387


View attachment 3275388


View attachment 3275389


View attachment 3275390


View attachment 3275391

Source


----------



## logansrun

Just saw the Bafta show and heard about Vikander's kiss cam shame. Talk about embarrassing!!! If Fassbender cold shoulders her again at the Oscars you know that relationship is just PR.


----------



## gingerglory

If he kissed her, it's for show and it's PR. If he didn't kiss her, it's cold shoulders and it's still PR. Which one exactly is it? I'm confused. *I'm not.*


----------



## logansrun

I don't think he's that into her. If he was he'd be talking about her more often in interviews. He always looks uncomfortable around her. Men don't behave like that when they really like someone. I think he had a bit of an onset fling with her, thought the relationship might help boost his and her career - which it has, particularly for her - and now he's stuck with her until this awards season is over. No love in his eyes for her at all. Any sane woman who knows men can see that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> I don't think he's that into her. If he was he'd be talking about her more often in interviews. He always looks uncomfortable around her. Men don't behave like that when they really like someone. I think he had a bit of an onset fling with her, thought the relationship might help boost his and her career - which it has, particularly for her - and now he's stuck with her until this awards season is over. No love in his eyes for her at all. Any sane woman who knows men can see that.




I believe you are very wrong on every count. I don't think you understand their desire to keep their love life to themselves and not live it out in the media. Nor does he look uncomfortable around Alicia - he looks uncomfortable being papped and under scrutiny which is quite different. And "no love in his eyes for her"? I see the exact opposite, a man who is in love and judging by public comments to the official BAFTA photo of them yesterday it seems the vast majority of people see what I see. Let's see who's right in 6 months time....


----------



## logansrun

Ain't buying it. Looks like he's just trying to tolerate her. No love there.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> Ain't buying it. Looks like he's just trying to tolerate her. No love there.




In your eyes. Like I said, let's see who's right in 6 months time


----------



## scarlet555

logansrun said:


> Ain't buying it. Looks like he's just trying to tolerate her. No love there.



No love there either and he is a good actor, so he could make us believe it, but NO.  

And as a girl, if my BF didn't kiss me on the Kiss Cam, I'd be pissed!  And I don't do PDA, but comes Kiss Cam, if my BF acted all too cool to kiss me, that would not be nice.  That's all!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Again.....they BOTH declined to participate in the tacky kiss cam


----------



## logansrun

He really showed her up. They've been "dating" for a good while now, and I've never seen him look geniuely loved up around her. She just looks a bit pinched and needy. There's no caring energy there. He's not that bothered with her. I think he probably feels a bit mean now  for not kissing her, so if she wins the Oscar -  and alas she probably will cause it's already been brought and paid for - he'll probably give her an over-showy kiss then. Hopefully then they'll go their separate ways. They look so odd and awkward together. Let's hope both meet more appropriate partners in the very near future.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Talk about hedging your bets!!!! ^^^ So now if he shows her affection it will be fake. Because of course - great logic there.


----------



## logansrun

Oh and it's wasn't tacky it was just a bit of light hearted fun on February 14th. Oh yeah I think it's called Valentine's Day, when couples indulge in romance and a little light hearted fun.


----------



## gingerglory

Why did he need to act? It's not a film. It's his life. Why did he need to "make us believe it"? That would be dishonesty. That would be PR, wouldn't it? To make believe? He is not a pretentious guy, and never will be. 

You might be pissed but how do you know Alicia would be pissed? You are not her. They both refused to play along for show and for others' entertainment. They were on the same page from what I saw.


----------



## gingerglory

Ah if she wins, her Oscar must be brought and paid for. What does this say to other winners? lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Talk about hedging your bets!!!! ^^^ So now if he shows her affection it will be fake. Because of course - great logic there.




Logic is the one key element missing from the post. Over a year on it's the same old, same old theories and conspiracies. Twisting everything to fit a specific agenda. Plus a total lack of understanding of the two subjects. Sigh....


----------



## logansrun

Even the BBC felt for her and cut it out of the programme. Even their heart went out for the pitiful thing. What more evidence do you need.


----------



## logansrun

x

Not sure what you mean. Just going on what I've seen at the awards ceremonies. He's just not that into her.


----------



## lallybelle

WOW. You never know when you decide to read a thread because it's at the top what you are going to run into to...lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> Even the BBC felt for her and cut it out of the programme. Even their heart went out for the pitiful thing. What more evidence do you need.




You misunderstand why it was edited out. The BBC edits out around an hour of the ceremony - that's why the broadcast is delayed. They edit out loads of stuff including "minor" awards.


----------



## scarlet555

logansrun said:


> No love. There's no love there. Most sane women would feel humiliated to the core if their patners did that to them in front of millions. Only stans make desperate excuses for that kind of behaviour. He embarrassed her.




Even in a fake relationship it's embarrassing what he did to her.  I'm not sure why fans find that so hard to believe.


----------



## scarlet555

pearlyqueen said:


> You misunderstand why it was edited out. The BBC edits out around an hour of the ceremony - that's why the broadcast is delayed. They edit out loads of stuff including "minor" awards.



Anything can be said.  Were other kiss cam with the others in the show?  I didn't watch it.


----------



## logansrun

Nope. Doesn't work like that love. They took it out because it was embarrassing.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Marc Hom Photoshoot for People (2016)






Source:  Jexxica @ thefashionspot

There's also a new interview and new pictures from this photo shoot on the March edition of Vogue Portugal. There's no scans yet.


----------



## pearlyqueen

scarlet555 said:


> Anything can be said.  Were other kiss cam with the others in the show?  I didn't watch it.




Yes 4 of them. But they were all of unrelated people like Stanley Tucci and Cuba Gooding Jnr, Leo and Maggie Smith so it was clearly a joke. Michael and Alicia were targeted first and were the only real couple. Apparently they both ignored it and just laughed while the camera hovered and Michael was blushing. This "story" has been ridiculously hyped by tabloids and gossip bloggers into a cold snub when it wasn't like that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> Marc Hom Photoshoot for People (2016)
> 
> 
> 
> postimg.org/image/4l4gtnikl/
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  Jexsica @ thefashionspot
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a new interview and new pictures from this photo shoot on the March edition of Vogue Portugal. There's no scans yet.




Thanks! Hope it's a new interview and not a repeat of the British Vogue one in January!


----------



## logansrun

If your boyfriend doesn't what to kiss you on Valentine's day...that's the mother if all snubs.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Major confusion - a public kiss cam is not the same as a private kiss. You can bet they kissed plenty in private.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> Nope. Doesn't work like that love. They took it out because it was embarrassing.




And how do you know that?


----------



## logansrun

A peck on the cheek would have sufficed...and he couldn't even bring himself to that. There's no confusion.


----------



## logansrun

I know. That's all I'm writing.


----------



## jcsepjj

Stop making Alicia a victim in all of this, they both showed pretty clearly how they felt about BBCs attempt to "out" their relationship in front of millions of viewers. Clearly they didn't appreciate it. We all have a different sense of personal space and integrity. Some may see it as a silly joke, others, clearly, were less amused. I'm pretty sure Alicia and Michael will survive and hopefully BBC learned a lesson.


----------



## logansrun

on that issue anyway.


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks! Hope it's a new interview and not a repeat of the British Vogue one in January!



When they have a new photoshoot it usually means it's a new interview, at least that's what a I usually see.


----------



## logansrun

They've already done  PDAs for paps. Why would a peck on the cheek in public be inappropriate?


----------



## girlwhowaited

instagram.com/p/BB2nZC_Fw8z/

instagram.com/p/BB2mKvAJatG/

More from the new photoshoot, she's wearing Louis Vuitton it seems.

The partnership is working really well for her so far, but I don't want her to be attached to Louis Vuitton for too long.


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> When they have a new photoshoot it usually means it's a new interview, at least that's what a I usually see.




It looks as if that picture was taken at the same time as the pic Nicolas posted of him and Alicia a few weeks ago wishing her good luck at the GG. If we're still talking about the new LV pic?


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> I know. That's all I'm writing.




Right.... Well I know different from people who work at the BBC...


----------



## dangerouscurves

logansrun said:


> I don't think he's that into her. If he was he'd be talking about her more often in interviews. He always looks uncomfortable around her. Men don't behave like that when they really like someone. I think he had a bit of an onset fling with her, thought the relationship might help boost his and her career - which it has, particularly for her - and now he's stuck with her until this awards season is over. No love in his eyes for her at all. Any sane woman who knows men can see that.







pearlyqueen said:


> In your eyes. Like I said, let's see who's right in 6 months time




Yep! Let's see how it goes in 6 month. I believe their relationship is genuine and I'm not even Michael Fassbender's fan.


----------



## logansrun

You'd think a glamorous high profile event like the Baftas on Valentine's Day would the perfect setting to show their mutual amour with a loving peck on the cheek, instead going mouth to mouth on a pavement in the middle of a busy of a high street for the paps.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Why are some people so bothered by the fact they choose not to kiss on a silly gag? 
Also, anyone saying Michael was the one that didn't kiss her needs to wake up and realize misogyny is a thing and you are doing it. If either of them wanted to participate in the gag they would have kissed their partner, what happened was that neither of them wanted to do it so it didn't happen. This is not worth discussing over numerous pages.


----------



## logansrun

Hmmm interesting. hahaha


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> It looks as if that picture was taken at the same time as the pic Nicolas posted of him and Alicia a few weeks ago wishing her good luck at the GG. If we're still talking about the new LV pic?



Oh yeah! I had forgotten about that! Hopefully we will get the full photoshoot soon, she looks beautiful (as usual!)

Also, anyone knows when Scott Feinberg will be releasing the awards chatter podcast he did with her? There's only two weeks left before the Oscars, it has to be soon...


----------



## logansrun

I think it is. It's hilarious.


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Talk about hedging your bets!!!! ^^^ So now if he shows her affection it will be fake. Because of course - great logic there.




There you go Freespirit!!! I like your tact!!!Wow I didn't realize how invested people are in these Hollywood relationship!!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

girlwhowaited said:


> Why are some people so bothered by the fact they choose not to kiss on a silly gag?
> Also, anyone saying Michael was the one that didn't kiss her needs to wake up and realize misogyny is a thing and you are doing it. If either of them wanted to participate in the gag they would have kissed their partner, what happened was that neither of them wanted to do it so it didn't happen. This is not worth discussing over numerous pages.




Thank you!!!!


----------



## logansrun

Just writing opinions on the site like everyone else, but I suppose mine don't conform to the norm here, but hey each to their own.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Freckles1 said:


> There you go Freespirit!!! I like your tact!!!Wow I didn't realize how invested people are in these Hollywood relationship!!!!!



Lol it's funny tho but it's clear to anyone that the people who dislike a celebrity relationship  are a lot more invested in it than the people who are fans and don't mind or like that they are together. It's all they talk about, they have to come up with theories to justify their own thoughts 24/7 and it's super weird to me that anyone would be so invested on hating a relantioship that has absolutely nothing to do with them.


----------



## jcsepjj

logansrun said:


> You'd think a glamorous high profile event like the Baftas on Valentine's Day would the perfect setting to show their mutual amour with a loving peck on the cheek, instead going mouth to mouth on a pavement in the middle of a busy of a high street for the paps.




"instead going mouth to mouth on a pavement in the middle of a busy of a high street for the paps"

There's a different in having a paparazzi stalking you in your everyday life then having cameras in your face at a public event expecting you to kiss for million of viewers amusement. As far as we know there was one paparazzi across the street, probably following them around for a while. They gave each other a kiss while waiting for a cab. 

For me them being paped' waiting to leave the GG after party was pretty telling. They were holding hands until Alicia noticed the paparazzi's taking pictures of them which is when she dropped his hand and turned around, clearly not comfortable having her love life exploited.


----------



## scarlet555

pearlyqueen said:


> Major confusion - a public kiss cam is not the same as a private kiss. *You can bet* they kissed plenty in private.



OMG seriously?  You can bet?  The certainty is astounding...and funny.


----------



## pearlyqueen

scarlet555 said:


> OMG seriously?  You can bet?  The certainty is astounding...and funny.




Don't understand your post... Are you disputing that they kiss in private?


----------



## scarlet555




----------



## pearlyqueen

scarlet555 said:


>




Your emoticon tells me nothing.....


----------



## Rasras

pearlyqueen said:


> You misunderstand why it was edited out. The BBC edits out around an hour of the ceremony - that's why the broadcast is delayed. They edit out loads of stuff including "minor" awards.



Has the BBC been contacted directly and this was their response? Every news article I see has said it was cut due to the awkward nature of their response, and not time constraints.


----------



## Rasras

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes 4 of them. But they were all of unrelated people like Stanley Tucci and Cuba Gooding Jnr, Leo and Maggie Smith so it was clearly a joke. Michael and Alicia were targeted first and were the only real couple. Apparently they both ignored it and just laughed while the camera hovered and Michael was blushing. This "story" has been ridiculously hyped by tabloids and gossip bloggers into a cold snub when it wasn't like that.



Since AV and MF have been so private it may well be perfectly logical that poor Stephen Fry didn't know they were a real couple and instead thought that like the others pairs sitting in close proximity that they'd be up for the gag!


----------



## scarlet555

Rasras said:


> Has the BBC been contacted directly and this was their response? Every news article I see has said it was cut due to the awkward nature of their response, and not time constraints.



Apparently, half the fans are telepaths.  

I get the news can be wrong, I heard they ain't gospel truths either, but, I suspect, (yes, only suspect how horrible that I can't read minds,) since it was Kiss Cam and they did not kiss, their PR's could have asked BBC to cut it out of the segment so the world would not see it.


----------



## Rasras

girlwhowaited said:


> instagram.com/p/BB2nZC_Fw8z/
> 
> instagram.com/p/BB2mKvAJatG/
> 
> More from the new photoshoot, she's wearing Louis Vuitton it seems.
> 
> The partnership is working really well for her so far, but I don't want her to be attached to Louis Vuitton for too long.



Pretty pics! She has good make up artists. Understated and classy. They bring out her natural beauty.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Rasras said:


> Has the BBC been contacted directly and this was their response? Every news article I see has said it was cut due to the awkward nature of their response, and not time constraints.




Most of those news articles are speculative and conflicting. They are also sensationalising something pretty tame. No idea if the BBC has been contacted but I know people who work in live broadcast at the BBC and they keep the content very tight and cut anything that is considered not entertaining or superfluous. They even edited  several "minor" awards on the night as there wasn't sufficient broadcast time to include them all. Every second counts so 30 seconds of a kiss cam hovering with no entertainment seems like a certainty to be cut out. And the editing process is in real time so PR teams wouldn't be able to influence it.


----------



## Rasras

pearlyqueen said:


> Right.... Well I know different from people who work at the BBC...



Can we get their name, title and telephone number at the BBC? Your source is okay with a proper quote to clear up this editing mess?


----------



## Rasras

logansrun said:


> Just writing opinions on the site like everyone else, but I suppose mine don't conform to the norm here, but hey each to their own.



You are spot on.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Rasras said:


> Can we get their name, title and telephone number at the BBC? Your source is okay with a proper quote to clear up this editing mess?




The BBC's details are available on its website if you want to contact them. Doubt the BBC would agree its editing is a mess though.


----------



## Rasras

pearlyqueen said:


> Most of those news articles are speculative and conflicting. They are also sensationalising something pretty tame. No idea if the BBC has been contacted but I know people who work in live broadcast at the BBC and they keep the content very tight and cut anything that is considered not entertaining or superfluous. They even edited  several "minor" awards on the night as there wasn't sufficient broadcast time to include them all. Every second counts so 30 seconds of a kiss cam hovering with no entertainment seems like a certainty to be cut out. And the editing process is in real time so PR teams wouldn't be able to influence it.



That's probably true. I could see that. Michael needs to learn from Leo and be entertaining so he doesn't get edited out and wins awards! Where's James McAvoy when you need him?! He tends to bring out Michael's playful side.


----------



## Rasras

pearlyqueen said:


> The BBC's details are available on its website if you want to contact them. Doubt the BBC would agree its editing is a mess though.



By mess I was referring to the debate, not their quality of process.


----------



## Rasras

logansrun said:


> Nope. Doesn't work like that love. They took it out because it was embarrassing.



Yep. Collective embarrassment for viewers and humanity at large.

There is so much violence and depressing news in this world. I wish love could conquer all.

Michael only cared about himself and giving Stephen the symbolic middle finger. 

I thought it was also strange his parents didn't look in their direction when the camera was on them. The mom seems to ignore Alicia and vice versa.


----------



## Rasras

They're all so stiff and not natural.


----------



## Rasras

It is like American football. Get in a huddle and figure out your fake game face.


----------



## dangerouscurves

logansrun said:


> Oh and it's wasn't tacky it was just a bit of light hearted fun on February 14th. Oh yeah I think it's called Valentine's Day, when couples indulge in romance and a little light hearted fun.




Valentine's Day is only big in English speaking countries, not in North Europe.


----------



## Rasras

dangerouscurves said:


> Valentine's Day is only big in English speaking countries, not in North Europe.



BAFTA was filmed in London.


----------



## pearlyqueen

dangerouscurves said:


> Valentine's Day is only big in English speaking countries, not in North Europe.




It is heavily commercialised in the UK but not elsewhere in mainland Northern Europe as far as I know. Swedish friends have told me it is not a big deal there. I read an article yesterday on the kiss cam nonsense that said Alicia had explained that she and Michael chose not to  participate in the kiss cam because every day is like Valentine's Day for them.


----------



## Rasras

pearlyqueen said:


> It is heavily commercialised in the UK but not elsewhere in mainland Northern Europe as far as I know. Swedish friends have told me it is not a big deal there. I read an article yesterday on the kiss cam nonsense that said Alicia had explained that she and Michael chose not to  participate in the kiss cam because every day is like Valentine's Day for them.



Alicia (not PQ): are you really thinking that "every day is Valentine's Day" is an appropriate response for adults that are not brain dead? 

So, your V-day which you don't celebrate anyway looks like you don't even look in the direction of your FAKE boyfriend and your future mother-in-law doesn't even look in your direction to smile?

We are not dogs, frogs, cats or lions. We are humans. We know what looks normal and what looks weird. Stop talking to us like we are zombie Botox dead beats.

I already said you won't get any more $$ out of me for movie tickets. So have fun gaslighting!


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> It is heavily commercialised in the UK but not elsewhere in mainland Northern Europe as far as I know. Swedish friends have told me it is not a big deal there. I read an article yesterday on the kiss cam nonsense that said Alicia had explained that she and Michael chose not to  participate in the kiss cam because every day is like Valentine's Day for them.



Well , they try so sell you Valentine Day related crap in the stores in Sweden too , but most people does not care so much as you say.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Strange - a post directed to Alicia here in response to me...


----------



## Rasras

pearlyqueen said:


> Very strange - a post directed to Alicia here...



I couldn't find a link


----------



## pearlyqueen

Rasras said:


> I couldn't find a link




Her agents' details are publicly listed if you want to write to her.


----------



## Rasras

pearlyqueen said:


> Her agents' details are publicly listed if you want to write to her.



I do not.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Rasras said:


> I do not.




Oh sorry, I thought you did as you wrote a message to her on this thread. Alas I think it very unlikely she will read it here.


----------



## Rasras

pearlyqueen said:


> Her agents' details are publicly listed if you want to write to her.



I was referencing your summary of her Valentine's Day reference. I am kind of annoyed you tend to put words in people's mouth, then act fake like you don't know what you are doing. It is passive aggressive behavior.

There was no note to her. This is a message board where people just discuss things. Please stop offensive comments. It is hurtful.


----------



## Rasras

Act snide then acting like someone wants to send a note when that is not the case is just bullying behavior directly to me.

The reason I said my opinion to her and not to you was so that you would not think my views had anything to do with you.

Instead, you choose to mock me in a fake way like I need her address. It is downright *****y.


----------



## logansrun

Rasras

Nice to hear from people who can have fun dicussing the shenanigans of celebrities and see these stars for what they really are: entertaining individuals who happily put themselves in the public eye to be scrutinised ...be it good or bad... not just good...for oodles of cash and attention. I don't get the need to mollycoddle, fawn and never criticise individuals just because they famous. They are no better than anyone else.


----------



## Rasras

logansrun said:


> Rasras
> 
> Nice to hear from people who can have fun dicussing the shenanigans of celebrities and see these stars for what they really are: entertaining individuals who happily put themselves in the public eye to be scrutinised ...be it good or bad... not just good...for oodles of cash and attention. I don't get the need to mollycoddle, fawn and never criticise individuals just because they famous. They are no better than anyone else.



Thank you! Very kind of you to say! &#128522;


----------



## logansrun

Back to the vikfassy valentine's day debacle. Don't both of them have their main base in London? So they are well aware that  Valentine's Day is a big deal in the UK. So she would definitely  know what he did to her was a massive humiliation.


----------



## logansrun

This is all about having a bit of fun talking about celebrities and the nonsense they get up to in lala land. It's not a fan site so we can be critical. Many fans won't like that at all, but as long as we stick to the site rules we can put forward our opinions on these rich actors and actresses who sometimes think they're above us mere mortals.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> Back to the vikfassy valentine's day debacle. Don't both of them have their main base in London? So they are well aware that  Valentine's Day is a big deal in the UK. So she would definitely  know what he did to her was a massive humiliation.




She doesn't seem to view it that way at all. She looked fine during the rest of the ceremony and happy at the afterparty. But then I don't agree he did anything humiliating to her; they BOTH declined to participate by ignoring the kiss cam and laughed it off. It's only media hype that's putting a different spin on it.


----------



## Rasras

logansrun said:


> This is all about having a bit of fun talking about celebrities and the nonsense they get up to in lala land. It's not a fan site so we can be critical. Many fans won't like that at all, but as long as we stick to the site rules we can put forward our opinions on these rich actors and actresses who sometimes think they're above us mere mortals.



I can't believe I can still log in. Must memorize site rules before stepping on a landmine!


----------



## logansrun

Do you honestly think she would decline a beautiful show of affection such as a gentle adoring peck on the cheek, at one of the most high profile events in the industry in front of millions, if it was proffered by her "loving" boyfriend; who just happens to be at the moment -  apparently - one of the most desirable men on the planet? Well, obviously she is better than us lowly mere mortals.


----------



## Rasras

logansrun said:


> Do you honestly think she would decline a beautiful show of affection such as a gentle adoring peck on the cheek, at one of the most high profile events in the industry in front of millions, if it was proffered by her "loving" boyfriend; who just happens to be at the moment -  apparently - one of the most desirable men on the planet? Well, obviously she is better than us lowly mere mortals.



This sums it up brilliantly!!! &#128139;


----------



## logansrun

Rasras

Exactamundo. All opinions are welcome, but at the same time, as you've experienced, going against the grain can be pointly controversial.


----------



## logansrun

Rasras

Hehehehe&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Rasras

logansrun said:


> rasras
> 
> hehehehe&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



&#128124;


----------



## BagBerry13

Just to make one thing clear. Her agents don't deal with anything that happened at the BAFTAs. Nor do his. There seems to be a misunderstanding of what is the job of an agent. If you can blame anyone it's the BBC PR.


----------



## dangerouscurves

logansrun said:


> Back to the vikfassy valentine's day debacle. Don't both of them have their main base in London? So they are well aware that  Valentine's Day is a big deal in the UK. So she would definitely  know what he did to her was a massive humiliation.




Seriously you're paying attention too much to their relationship. If they choose not to celebrate it because they were born in the culture that doesn't need to celebrate it then you might just give it a rest. And if you don't believe their relationship genuine then please don't make your opinion a fact. Until there's a statement from them saying their love is fake, whatever you say is just either your opinion or a hearsay.


----------



## Rasras

I need to work on my satire and not quit my day job as an agent for a multimillionaire movie star.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I guess some people have too much time in their hands. There are members who sign-up in this forum just to talk about Michael and Alicia. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## girlwhowaited

New interviews! She's just adorable.


----------



## jcsepjj

Last I've heard Submergence will shoot April - June, does anyone know any more details or James X-men schedule? He will probably need to take some weeks off shooting to do press. Does any one know what kind of contracts big budget movies like that have on their stars to do press? Two weeks?


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> Last I've heard Submergence will shoot April - June, does anyone know any more details or James X-men schedule? He will probably need to take some weeks off shooting to do press. Does any one know what kind of contracts big budget movies like that have on their stars to do press? Two weeks?



I think the norm is two weeks plus the other stuff like magazine features and etc that they have to do a few months earlier. It seems Michael will be going to Mexico for the press tour so James will probably be going somewhere else. But I don't think it will hurt Submergence's schedule, they will already have planned around it and can always work on other actors scenes or just work with special effects crew. 

I'm ready for Alicia to be done filming Bourne (it's been forever since they started it) and star working on this. I'm also wondering if she's planning on adding another movie later this year. She will have a lot promotion to do after summer with 3 films being released this year. And we know her bf is planning a 6 month break starting this summer, they schedules have so far aligned with each other, they are always working at the same time...


----------



## BagBerry13

jcsepjj said:


> Last I've heard Submergence will shoot April - June, does anyone know any more details or James X-men schedule? He will probably need to take some weeks off shooting to do press. Does any one know what kind of contracts big budget movies like that have on their stars to do press? Two weeks?



Given that he apparently just finished _The Coldest City_, I doubt he'll be shooting _X-Men_ for one month just to start _Submergence_ in April then.


----------



## logansrun

dangerouscurves said:


> Seriously you're paying attention too much to their relationship. If they choose not to celebrate it because they were born in the culture that doesn't need to celebrate it then you might just give it a rest. And if you don't believe their relationship genuine then please don't make your opinion a fact. Until there's a statement from them saying their love is fake, whatever you say is just either your opinion or a hearsay.






I am commenting on a celebrity gossip site about two movie stars who did something worth commenting about, because it made the international papers. I think it's ok to do that.  Some like writing and posting pages and pages and pages and pages and pages  and pages of comments and pictures of  Vikander and her dresses, her shoes, her make up, her hair, her nails, her legs, her feet to highlight how gorgeous and perfect they she is, that's their bag. Good for them.  Some - like me - enjoy it when things don't go quite as their PR planned. 

Oh and they  weren't born in culture that doesn't celebrate it. In fact it's the exact opposite - that's why it made the papers.


----------



## logansrun

Confused. Why did you sign up then?


----------



## logansrun

It's not a personal slight against posters not to like their favourite actor or actress on a celebrity gossip and news site, because this is not a fan site.


----------



## mistikat

logansrun said:


> Confused. Why did you sign up then?



It doesn't matter why members sign up ... everyone is free to join and to comment as long as they are respectful of other members.


----------



## logansrun

Spot on, I wish some would respect a difference of opinion.  This is not a fan forum/site.


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> I think the norm is two weeks plus the other stuff like magazine features and etc that they have to do a few months earlier. It seems Michael will be going to Mexico for the press tour so James will probably be going somewhere else. But I don't think it will hurt Submergence's schedule, they will already have planned around it and can always work on other actors scenes or just work with special effects crew.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready for Alicia to be done filming Bourne (it's been forever since they started it) and star working on this. I'm also wondering if she's planning on adding another movie later this year. She will have a lot promotion to do after summer with 3 films being released this year. And we know her bf is planning a 6 month break starting this summer, they schedules have so far aligned with each other, they are always working at the same time...




From the sounds of the plot they will have plenty of scenes together but also a few on their own having their own narrative. I'm guessing they will film Alicia's scenes when James has time off. 

I think the new younger xmen (Sophie turner and so on) will do most of the press, James will probably just do what he's obligated to. Sounds like Submergence will be quite a short shoot though, probably a very intense schedule so they'll be done before summer. 

IA, love that she's working on Bourne but this has been such a long shoot. They started in September. Last week and then hopefully she'll get some rest in March. Yes, they've been pretty in sync for the past year, I'm sure both of them will have time of this summer and also in the fall only doing press. But I'm hoping Alicia signs in something exciting in October!


----------



## girlwhowaited

BagBerry13 said:


> Given that he apparently just finished _The Coldest City_, I doubt he'll be shooting _X-Men_ for one month just to start _Submergence_ in April then.



We were talking about the press he will have to do for the movie! It comes out right in the middle of filming of Submergence.


----------



## Singra

I like Wenders but I wasn't crazy about his last film with James Franco. Has anyone heard any buzz about Submergence?


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> From the sounds of the plot they will have plenty of scenes together but also a few on their own having their own narrative. I'm guessing they will film Alicia's scenes when James has time off.
> 
> I think the new younger xmen (Sophie turner and so on) will do most of the press, James will probably just do what he's obligated to. Sounds like Submergence will be quite a short shoot though, probably a very intense schedule so they'll be done before summer.
> 
> IA, love that she's working on Bourne but this has been such a long shoot. They started in September. Last week and then hopefully she'll get some rest in March. Yes, they've been pretty in sync for the past year, I'm sure both of them will have time of this summer and also in the fall only doing press. But I'm hoping Alicia signs in something exciting in October!



I haven't read the book yet but it does sounds like they spent years apart. I do hope they have some really good scenes together tho.

IA. If they plan on continuing the series with the younger cast they will try to use them for promotion. I think it will probably a standard 10 weeks shoot, it doesn't sound like it's going to be a movie with big action sequences and that's what takes forever to film.

She's been saying there's only one week left for almost all month, I'm glad it's finally happening!


----------



## girlwhowaited

Singra said:


> I like Wenders but I wasn't crazy about his last film with James Franco. Has anyone heard any buzz about Submergence?



I didn't know he had a movie with James Franco, it's been forever since I actually saw a good movie with James Franco.

Submergence was on the market at Berlinale and it was bought buy Embankment, it's the last I heard about it and Alicia and James are the only ones casted so far.

http://variety.com/2016/film/global...-submergence-with-alicia-vikander-1201690737/


----------



## mistikat

logansrun said:


> Spot on, I wish some would respect a difference of opinion.  This is not a fan forum/site.



It's also not about arguing constantly with other members. There is an agnore feature. Please use it if other members' opinions irritate you.


----------



## Singra

girlwhowaited said:


> I didn't know he had a movie with James Franco, it's been forever since I actually saw a good movie with James Franco.
> 
> Submergence was on the market at Berlinale and it was bought buy Embankment, it's the last I heard about it and Alicia and James are the only ones casted so far.
> 
> http://variety.com/2016/film/global...-submergence-with-alicia-vikander-1201690737/



Thanks  

The Submergence movie could go either way although a lot of people really seem to like the book the movie is based on.  

If I see a Wenders movie I'll give it a go but he can be hit and miss. His last movie with Franco was a chore to watch to be honest... but Franco doesn't seem to be one of those actors that can bring boost the role if there is something lacking in the script or director. 

I have faith in McAvoy though. I haven't seen enough of Vikander to know how she'll be.


----------



## Rasras

When is the new Jason Bourne movie (that Alicia is filming) expected to come out? I enjoy those movies.


----------



## logansrun

mistikat said:


> It's also not about arguing constantly with other members. There is an agnore feature. Please use it if other members' opinions irritate you.



I am simply putting forward my opinion. If they are disrespectful to me I will let them know. I am
not the insecure type who'd take the passive aggressive stance and hide behind an ignore feature. Why be in denial about the opinon of others? There's no need to project.


----------



## Swanky

Stay on topic period. 
Stay respectful always. 
Report offensive members.


----------



## logansrun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Stay on topic period.
> Stay respectful always.
> Report offensive members.



Absolutely.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Singra said:


> Thanks
> 
> The Submergence movie could go either way although a lot of people really seem to like the book the movie is based on.
> 
> If I see a Wenders movie I'll give it a go but he can be hit and miss. His last movie with Franco was a chore to watch to be honest... but Franco doesn't seem to be one of those actors that can bring boost the role if there is something lacking in the script or director.
> 
> I have faith in McAvoy though. I haven't seen enough of Vikander to know how she'll be.



Almost everyone all know who read the book really like it and think it will make a good movie. But it's a gamble with book adaptations, you never know what's going to work.

I have faith in both of them, James has been doing a lot of different things lately, they might not have been very" successful" but I love that he is not staying inside a comfort zone. And although Alicia is relatively new to the business she's been choosing a lot of different and interest in projects and I'm always looking forward to see what she will choose next, specially now that she will be getting a lot more opportunities.


----------



## BagBerry13

girlwhowaited said:


> We were talking about the press he will have to do for the movie! It comes out right in the middle of filming of Submergence.



Sorry. I couldn't care less about the X-Men movies so I don't know when they're shooting or doing press. But I assume press for Europe would be possible for him.


----------



## girlwhowaited

BagBerry13 said:


> Sorry. I couldn't care less about the X-Men movies so I don't know when they're shooting or doing press. But I assume press for Europe would be possible for him.



yeah, I'm sure he will be able to handle both well.

Scott Feinberg's Awards Chatter Podcast with Alicia is finally online!

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/awards-chatter-podcast-alicia-vikander-865668

Listening to it right now


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> yeah, I'm sure he will be able to handle both well.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Feinberg's Awards Chatter Podcast with Alicia is finally online!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/awards-chatter-podcast-alicia-vikander-865668
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to it right now




Another great podcast. She seemed very relaxed and honest. Not that much new but still some really interesting bits. Wish they would have talked a bit about future projects too. Love in depth interviews like this one, the Happy Sad Confused podcast with Horowitz and the DP30 interviews. They are in my opinions the best and most comfortable interviews and always brings us something new. She sounds so grounded and passionate about the industry. I wish we got a new one every week. Love it love it love it.


----------



## jcsepjj

Here's a new Fandango interview. Love her outfit.

http://youtu.be/ilPJu95qqk4


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3267337
> 
> Swedish actor Johannes Bah Kuhnke posted this pic of them from the other night.




OT @  Jcsepjj ( and anyone else from Sweden) 

Are you going to watch this Macbeth?
Looks very interesting.

Johannes will be in it too.










Which Shakespeare play would you like to se Alicia in?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Which Shakespeare play would you like to se Alicia in?




As Miranda in the Tempest, Portia in The Merchant of Venice or Katherina in The Taming of the Shrew [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> As Miranda in the Tempest, Portia in The Merchant of Venice or Katherina in The Taming of the Shrew [emoji3]



I assume you already have a Petruchio in your mind...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> I assume you already have a Petruchio in your mind...




Oh yes! [emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## Blueberry12

^
What about the director? 
I'd pick a female , Marianne Elliott or Lyndsey Turner maybe.


----------



## Blueberry12

Or Susanne Bier.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I really liked Baz Luhrmann's Romeo and Juliet and think he is very inventive so he'd be my first choice....or maybe Kenneth Branagh.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> I really liked Baz Luhrmann's Romeo and Juliet and think he is very inventive so he'd be my first choice....or maybe Kenneth Branagh.



Baz would be an interesting choice , I loved his Sydney Opera version of La Bohéme , but I would probably not like Kenneth's take on it.

I like Kenneth in general , I just don't think I'd like his version of the play.


Josie Rourke would be a great choice too.


----------



## SusanBeach

Blueberry12 said:


> Or Susanne Bier.



Great idea!! I like Susanne Biers work, she is a strong women IMO


----------



## Blueberry12

SusanBeach said:


> Great idea!! I like Susanne Biers work, she is a strong women IMO



Indeed. I think plays like TTOFTS works out the best way directed by strong women.

Katerina Wiedemann would be great too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Indeed. I think plays like TTOFTS works out the best way directed by strong women.
> 
> 
> 
> Katerina Wiedemann would be great too.




I haven't seen any of Bier's films but a new 6 part TV drama starts this Sunday on the BBC , The Night Manager, directed by her which looks very promising.

Somebody needs to tell Alicia we've cast her as Katherina in TTOTS btw!


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> I haven't seen any of Bier's films but a new 6 part TV drama starts this Sunday on the BBC , *The Night Manager* which looks very promising.
> 
> Somebody needs to tell Alicia we've cast her as Katherina in TTOTS btw!



Which sucks because I wanted to see that and now they sold it to Amazon for Austria and Germany and I'm a Netflix subscriber.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> I haven't seen any of Bier's films but a new 6 part TV drama starts this Sunday on the BBC , The Night Manager which looks very promising.
> 
> Somebody needs to tell Alicia we've cast her as Katherina in TTOTS btw!



She is brilliant.
You'd see Open Hearts (http://youtu.be/JyFbSMfEOhA ) In a better world (
http://youtu.be/MPuqCFOgeFc)  Brothers ( http://youtu.be/P5e2IM4QAMY ) and After the Wedding ( http://youtu.be/-lKCRdGXCeM ).

Fantastic movies.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Which sucks because I wanted to see that and now they sold it to Amazon for Austria and Germany and I'm a Netflix subscriber.




Are you no longer in the UK?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> She is brilliant.
> 
> You'd see Open Hearts (http://youtu.be/JyFbSMfEOhA ) In a better world (
> 
> http://youtu.be/MPuqCFOgeFc)  Brothers ( http://youtu.be/P5e2IM4QAMY ) and After the Wedding ( http://youtu.be/-lKCRdGXCeM ).
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic movies.




Thanks! I'll check them out [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

Where do I sign!! I am all for Alicia working with Bier! [emoji119] 

And Blueberry, would love to see Persbrandt as Macbeth, that seems like a good part for him. But unfortunately I don't live in Stockholm so it's quite a project for me to catch a show. Are u getting tickets?


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Are you no longer in the UK?



Nope. No more. But I was at the Graham Norton recording when Hugh and Olivia were promoting that show and I saw the long trailer. It looked really good.


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> She is brilliant.
> 
> You'd see Open Hearts (http://youtu.be/JyFbSMfEOhA ) In a better world (
> 
> http://youtu.be/MPuqCFOgeFc)  Brothers ( http://youtu.be/P5e2IM4QAMY ) and After the Wedding ( http://youtu.be/-lKCRdGXCeM ).
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic movies.




All great movies and some of Scandinavia's best actors.


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> Where do I sign!! I am all for Alicia working with Bier! [emoji119]
> 
> And Blueberry, would love to see Persbrandt as Macbeth, that seems like a good part for him. But unfortunately I don't live in Stockholm so it's quite a project for me to catch a show. Are u getting tickets?




I want to see the show of course. 
Persbrandt is brilliant on stage if he shows up...
I've seen him in Miss Julie , Waiting for Godot , The Seagull and The Dance of Death among other plays.

Great performances.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks! I'll check them out [emoji3]



You are welcome.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> All great movies and some of Scandinavia's best actors.



Yes. Bier has great eyes for good actors.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Nope. No more. But I was at the Graham Norton recording when Hugh and Olivia were promoting that show and I saw the long trailer. It looked really good.




Ah, shame. Sign up for a one month free trial of Amazon prime and you can watch for free [emoji6]


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> I want to see the show of course.
> 
> Persbrandt is brilliant on stage if he shows up...
> 
> I've seen him in Miss Julie , Waiting for Godot , The Seagull and The Dance of Death among other plays.
> 
> 
> 
> Great performances.




Yeah, he's a bit of a gamble. Him and Maria Bonnevie in Miss Julie is one of those shows I wish I had seen.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> Let me know what you think.




Will do! There's only one of her films on Netflix UK - "Things We Lost in the Fire" - will watch that first.


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> Yeah, he's a bit of a gamble. Him and Maria Bonnevie in Miss Julie is one of those shows I wish I had seen.



Yes , it was very good. 
But I remember there were plenty of issues , cancelled rehearsals and shows.

The Seagull was great as well.
Luckily I was invited for a rehearsal as he dropped out right after the premiere.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Will do! There's only one of her films on Netflix UK - "Things We Lost in the Fire" - will watch that first.



That's not bad either , but her Danish movies are much better.


----------



## Singra

I've seen almost all of Susanne Bier's movies... the only one I'd advise avoiding is Serena. Wow that film. I don't know what happened but it is sooooo bad. Avoid it at all cost. 

It would be great for Biers and Vikander to work together. Please make it happen movie gods.


----------



## jcsepjj

Singra said:


> I've seen almost all of Susanne Bier's movies... the only one I'd advise avoiding is Serena. Wow that film. I don't know what happened but it is sooooo bad. Avoid it at all cost.
> 
> It would be great for Biers and Vikander to work together. Please make it happen movie gods.




Yes, I didn't even finish Serena. 

And please throw Mads in there aswell!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Yes, I didn't even finish Serena.
> 
> And please throw Mads in there aswell!




But Mads can't be Petruchio...


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> But Mads can't be Petruchio...



Mads would be a great Prospero.


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> "instead going mouth to mouth on a pavement in the middle of a busy of a high street for the paps"
> 
> There's a different in having a paparazzi stalking you in your everyday life then having cameras in your face at a public event expecting you to kiss for million of viewers amusement. As far as we know there was one paparazzi across the street, probably following them around for a while. They gave each other a kiss while waiting for a cab.
> 
> *For me them being paped' waiting to leave the GG after party was pretty telling. They were holding hands until Alicia noticed the paparazzi's taking pictures of them which is when she dropped his hand and turned around, clearly not comfortable having her love life exploited.*


Which is actually hilarious considering that she's always accused of being an attention seeker..  



jcsepjj said:


> I don't buy into the whole "nominated for the wrong role" talk. What does that mean? Alicia was considered for both but in the end got nominated for TDG because she got more votes for that performance. How can it then be the "wrong role"? Granted Ex Machina is a better movie then TDG but Alicia was beyond amazing as Gerda so I think it's so unfair to her performance to say she got nominated for the wrong part. The roles are so completely different so comparing them seems unfair too. If people preferred her as Ava then she probably would have gotten nominated for it? She's won plenty of awards for Ex Machina but lost out on the big ones, Golden Globes, BIFA and European Film Award, while she won Critics and SAG for TDG. We'll see what happens tonight but if Kate or Rooney wins tonight then how can people keep going on about how she got nominated for the wrong role? In the end it's about winning awards, that's what the studios want. The award season simply isn't ready for Sci-fi just yet. But I'm so happy Ex Machina is getting recognition, would be very cool if they won some big awards tonight! Best British film will be exciting, though I got a feeling Brooklyn will win it


Yes,these roles are not comparable,but this whole talk  is basically due to the fact that she's supporting in Ex Machina and  EM proved (incredibly)  to have support with that PGA nomination. After the GG and Bafta nominations and all her critics' prizes,she evidently had a narrative for a role that is so atypical for the Academy.. while TDG is the classic  "Oscar-y" role.  Many award pundits were predicting a double nomination,and I actually think she received many votes for EM,so the reason for this  "she's nominated for the wrong role" talk is that she was very close to a nomination that seemed highly improbable two months ago. But now this "if Focus had.." kind of talk is pointless. Anyway,her whole body of work is clearly helping her. This is another Oscar voter about this year's Oscar race:


> Supporting Actress?
> 
> Probably Alicia Vikander for The Danish Girl. I thought she was really good. I felt she got into the character and she wasnt acting at it and I really believed it. And her versatility. Not just because of her performancebecause shes really goodbut I also loved her in Ex Machina.
> 
> But you cant factor in Ex Machina! Shes nominated for The Danish Girl!
> 
> No, of course not.





Singra said:


> The award circuit journalists are still predicting a win for Vikander, she's very narrowly ahead of Winslet. They had said a BAFTA win for Winslet wouldn't change the odds much because on average the BAFTAs are a poorer predictor of an Oscar win... although apparently the GG's are historically the best predictor and Winslet won that... soooooo who knows.


She's still the frontrunner but Winslet is gaining momentum and I know  it might seem silly,but I'm sure someone will vote for her for that Titanic reunion..


----------



## Morgane

Golden Globes,BIFA,TIFF portraits:






Photographed by Pál Hansen for The Guardian


----------



## jcsepjj

Morgane said:


> Which is actually hilarious considering that she's always accused of being an attention seeker..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,these roles are not comparable,but this whole talk  is basically due to the fact that she's supporting in Ex Machina and  EM proved (incredibly)  to have support with that PGA nomination. After the GG and Bafta nominations and all her critics' prizes,she evidently had a narrative for a role that is so atypical for the Academy.. while TDG is the classic  "Oscar-y" role.  Many award pundits were predicting a double nomination,and I actually think she received many votes for EM,so the reason for this  "she's nominated for the wrong role" talk is that she was very close to a nomination that seemed highly improbable two months ago. But now this "if Focus had.." kind of talk is pointless. Anyway,her whole body of work is clearly helping her. This is another Oscar voter about this year's Oscar race:




Haha yes, they are having trouble making their theories about Alicia making sense. IA that her body if work could help her get some extra votes, and I would have loved to see her getting a double nom, that hasn't happened too many times at the Oscars. But the double nom would have wrecked her chances of winning so in the end I think she got nominated for the role and in the category she has a chance of winning in. It's a shame the Academy are too conservative for Sci-fi but truthfully there's a lot more A24 could have done for Ex Machina. They have done zero campaigning and still manage to get two Oscar noms and won a bunch of other awards, quite impressive. It's a shame the BAFTAs snubbed it completely.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Morgane said:


> Golden Globes,BIFA,TIFF portraits:
> 
> View attachment 3281374
> View attachment 3281376
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photographed by Pál Hansen for The Guardian
> 
> View attachment 3281369
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281370
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281372




She's so pretty and she looks like human and not some plastic bot! She's so refreshing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Haha yes, they are having trouble making their theories about Alicia making sense.




Yes, it's so clear in that video that between Michael and Alicia it is Alicia who feels the most uncomfortable having paps intruding on their relationship. Makes a total nonsense of all the "theories" that she is out to publicise it to the max!

I came across a Vanity Fair post on Instagram of their official BAFTA photograph; there are over 14,000 likes for it - seems there is a lot of love for them as a couple out there!

https://instagram.com/p/BB3CF8QkD80/


----------



## Blueberry12

I saw this paper at the store.


----------



## jcsepjj

She's also in Swedish magazine Plaza Woman.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, it's so clear in that video that between Michael and Alicia it is Alicia who feels the most uncomfortable having paps intruding on their relationship. Makes a total nonsense of all the "theories" that she is out to publicise it to the max!
> 
> I came across a Vanity Fair post on Instagram of their official BAFTA photograph; there are over 14,000 likes for it - seems there is a lot of love for them as a couple out there!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BB3CF8QkD80/


There's a reason why they are " notoriously private".. 



jcsepjj said:


> Haha yes, they are having trouble making their theories about Alicia making sense. IA that her body if work could help her get some extra votes, and I would have loved to see her getting a double nom, that hasn't happened too many times at the Oscars. But the double nom would have wrecked her chances of winning so in the end I think she got nominated for the role and in the category she has a chance of winning in. It's a shame the Academy are too conservative for Sci-fi but truthfully there's a lot more A24 could have done for Ex Machina. *They have done zero campaigning and still manage to get two Oscar noms and won a bunch of other awards, quite impressive. It's a shame the BAFTAs snubbed it completely.*


It's impressive,and I think her critics prizes really helped this "late surge". A24 has done an exceptional job with Room,despite the middling box-office results,but yes,they have done zero campaigning for EM.  I like Winslet in Steve Jobs,but Alicia or Rooney Mara (even if she's not supporting..) deserved to win. Garland deserved at last the BAFTA award for outstanding debut.   



jcsepjj said:


> She's also in Swedish magazine Plaza Woman.
> View attachment 3282594


I like her makeup and hair at the TIFF photocall



Madame Figaro:


----------



## blueblues

The first trailer from The Lights Between Oceans has been released!

http://www.theguardian.com/film/vid...ns-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-trailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myyDScOEWOc


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> The first trailer from The Lights Between Oceans has been released!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/vid...ns-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-trailer
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myyDScOEWOc




Just posted this on Michael's page - looks wonderful - can't wait for this [emoji2]


----------



## August_Lee

blueblues said:


> The first trailer from The Lights Between Oceans has been released!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/vid...ns-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-trailer
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myyDScOEWOc


Thank you so much blueblues. I wasn't expecting a trailer until after the Oscars but this is just fine. This looks so beautiful and I really can't wait until it comes out.


----------



## jcsepjj

Thanks for posting! Looks even better then I thought, happy they skipped the accents. Will have to bring tissues, although as a fan of Alicia's work I'm getting pretty used to it..


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

blueblues said:


> The first trailer from The Lights Between Oceans has been released!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/vid...ns-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-trailer
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myyDScOEWOc



Wow, I can't wait for the movie to be released! The story looks captivating and I think that all three actors, judging by the trailer, gave amazing performances.


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> Thanks for posting! Looks even better then I thought, happy they skipped the accents. Will have to bring tissues, although as a fan of Alicia's work I'm getting pretty used to it..



I'm glad of that too, it's the one thing I was afraid of althought they are all excellent actors and I think they could handle it. 

The movie looks gorgeous and I have lost count of ho many time I've seen the trailer.


----------



## dangerouscurves

blueblues said:


> The first trailer from The Lights Between Oceans has been released!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/vid...ns-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-trailer
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myyDScOEWOc




Damn onions! 

Looks like a good movie.


----------



## Singra

Interesting trailer, I look forward to it especially because of Derek Cianofrance... not that I'm a huge fan of his but he tends to do films on the more gritty side and with a story like that it may be more interesting in his hands. 

Also so excited that Rachel Weisz is in it. She's one of my favourite actresses. 




pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, it's so clear in that video that between Michael and Alicia it is Alicia who feels the most uncomfortable having paps intruding on their relationship. Makes a total nonsense of all the "theories" that she is out to publicise it to the max!
> 
> *I came across a Vanity Fair post on Instagram of their official BAFTA photograph; there are over 14,000 likes for it - seems there is a lot of love for them as a couple out there!*
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BB3CF8QkD80/



That's why there was an article in Vanity Fair about them. The article was lame but I wondering why they decided to do an article on their relationship.


----------



## sassbelle

Just a thought.

They released the trailer today and it says "Academy Award Nominee". Isn't that weird because the Oscars are in a few days. Maybe they already know she wont win?  
And that's why they decided to release it today and not after the Oscars?


----------



## jcsepjj

sassbelle said:


> Just a thought.
> 
> They released the trailer today and it says "Academy Award Nominee". Isn't that weird because the Oscars are in a few days. Maybe they already know she wont win?
> And that's why they decided to release it today and not after the Oscars?




I don't think it has to do with Alicia's Oscar chances, the voting closed less then 24 hours ago. But I don't think the release date of the trailer is random, they probably chose to released it because there's a lot of buzz right now. There will definitely be at least one more trailer, probably a longer one. 

There's also the possibility that this is Tom's trailer and that there will be an Isabelle one too, just a theory but it would make sense since both Alicia and Michael went back and did sound recordings in Montreal. Either that was because something was missing in the movie or it's possible that they were shooting the voice over you hear in the trailer. Like I said, just a theory.


----------



## Morgane

This is just the first trailer. The others will be longer.



Singra said:


> Interesting trailer, I look forward to it especially because of Derek Cianofrance... not that I'm a huge fan of his but* he tends to do films on the more gritty side and with a story like that it may be more interesting in his hands. *
> 
> Also so excited that Rachel Weisz is in it. She's one of my favourite actresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why there was an article in Vanity Fair about them. The article was lame but I wondering why they decided to do an article on their relationship.


Yes,I agree,and it's the reason why I think this is perfect material for him. 




Am.ande said:


> Does anyone have a link to whatch Hotell in streaming? with english subtitles please
> I'm dying to see this film!
> Thank you


I think her Swedish work is still her best. This is the Hotell trailer (for those who are interested):


----------



## jcsepjj

http://www.tv4play.se/program/nyhet...&utm_source=permalink&utm_campaign=tv4play.se 

Cutest thing you will see all day, week and maybe even all year.


----------



## sassbelle

You have to see these clips. They're adorable!
*LINK*


----------



## Morgane

She's adorable.  She had very good interpretative skills. 

Old pics: 
A Royal Affair NY screening



Chanel pre-Oscar dinner



Foreign Laguage Film Award Photo-Op


----------



## Singra

sassbelle said:


> You have to see these clips. They're adorable!
> *LINK*



OMG so cute!


An anonymous THR interview with an Oscar voter had this to say about the how they voted for the best supporting actress category...



> I didn't see The Hateful Eight [so I can't vote for Jennifer Jason Leigh]. Kate Winslet was okay [in Steve Jobs], but nothing that really wowed me. I felt the same about Rachel McAdams in Spotlight. [Carol's] Rooney Mara was a little too stylized for me. So that leaves us with Alicia Vikander, who I liked a lot in The Danish Girl &#8212; that was not an easy role to play, opposite someone who is going through all of those changes &#8212; and in that science-fiction one she did that was so good [Ex Machina].
> 
> *My vote: Alicia Vikander (The Danish Girl)*


----------



## dangerouscurves

Singra said:


> OMG so cute!
> 
> 
> An anonymous THR interview with an Oscar voter had this to say about the how they voted for the best supporting actress category...




I can't believe that Oscar voters don't watch some of the nominated movies!


----------



## pearlyqueen

dangerouscurves said:


> I can't believe that Oscar voters don't watch some of the nominated movies!




I can! I'd be surprised if most of them did tbh...


----------



## dangerouscurves

pearlyqueen said:


> I can! I'd be surprised if most of them did tbh...




Yep but then their vote are not valid in my opinion.


----------



## BagBerry13

dangerouscurves said:


> Yep but then their vote are not valid in my opinion.



The whole Oscar is not valid if you have to campaign in order to win. It used to be that you just had to act really good in a film! No extra activity required.
That's why I don't and can't really take the Oscars seriously for over a decade now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> The whole Oscar is not valid if you have to campaign in order to win. It used to be that you just had to act really good in a film! No extra activity required.
> 
> That's why I don't and can't really take the Oscars seriously for over a decade now.




Does campaigning including corruption? Lol.


----------



## BagBerry13

dangerouscurves said:


> Does campaigning including corruption? Lol.



Isn't campaigning corrupting the system?


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> Isn't campaigning corrupting the system?




With money?


----------



## BagBerry13

dangerouscurves said:


> With money?



Duh! Hollywood, capital of capitalism!
Do you know what campaigning within the awards season is?


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> Duh! Hollywood, capital of capitalism!
> 
> Do you know what campaigning within the awards season is?




I've actually just heard about it when Jennifer Aniston was nominated for Golden Globe. Please elaborate [emoji4].


----------



## BagBerry13

dangerouscurves said:


> I've actually just heard about it when Jennifer Aniston was nominated for Golden Globe. Please elaborate [emoji4].



It's not just about money. The production companies of the films that are supposed to be nominated throw parties throughout the awards season (but especially at the end) and invite members of the Academy to "subtly" tell them for whom they're supposed to vote. They get gift bags, dresses, etc. And the actors that are in the run (and especially if it's a Weinstein production) have to do a LOT of stuff. The actresses have to wear Marchesa (), they have to do a lot of screenings, luncheons, industry parties, get-togethers with the right people. This is all campaigning in order to get your film on the nominations list.
Usually, an Academy member should be interested in films by their own and not have to get it rubbed under their noses what kind of movies are good. But that's how Hollywood is nowadays.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> It's not just about money. The production companies of the films that are supposed to be nominated throw parties throughout the awards season (but especially at the end) and invite members of the Academy to "subtly" tell them for whom they're supposed to vote. They get gift bags, dresses, etc. And the actors that are in the run (and especially if it's a Weinstein production) have to do a LOT of stuff. The actresses have to wear Marchesa (), they have to do a lot of screenings, luncheons, industry parties, get-togethers with the right people. This is all campaigning in order to get your film on the nominations list.
> 
> Usually, an Academy member should be interested in films by their own and not have to get it rubbed under their noses what kind of movies are good. But that's how Hollywood is nowadays.




Yikes!!! It's like politics. Thank you for the info, BagBerry!


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> It's not just about money. The production companies of the films that are supposed to be nominated throw parties throughout the awards season (but especially at the end) and invite members of the Academy to "subtly" tell them for whom they're supposed to vote. They get gift bags, dresses, etc. And the actors that are in the run (and especially if it's a Weinstein production) have to do a LOT of stuff. The actresses have to wear Marchesa (), they have to do a lot of screenings, luncheons, industry parties, get-togethers with the right people. This is all campaigning in order to get your film on the nominations list.
> Usually, an Academy member should be interested in films by their own and not have to get it rubbed under their noses what kind of movies are good. But that's how Hollywood is nowadays.


Pretty much this. But these tactics are not as effective as they were years ago. There's more attention on the critical acclaim aspect of the movie/performance. Nowadays a movie like Shakespeare in Love would never win,and I can't see a movie like Birdman winning ten years ago.



Singra said:


> OMG so cute!
> 
> 
> An anonymous THR interview with an Oscar voter had this to say about the how they voted for the best supporting actress category...


I like these articles!  As I said,her body of work is really helping her. I've seen other Oscar voters mentioning her performance in Ex Machina,even in  Testament of Youth. 

Oscar predictions:
http://www.avclub.com/article/what-will-win-and-what-should-win-2016-oscars-232776


> Prediction: 2015 was the year of Alicia Vikander, who appeared in a whopping seven movies over the 12-month stretch. And while she earned most of her critical plaudits for her performance as a mechanical woman in Ex Machina, a win for her work in The Danish Girl could easily function as a celebration of all her supporting performances&#8212;not to mention the official coronation of a new industry heavyweight.



http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...tions-2016-final-academy-award-picks-20160226


> Pro: The 27-year-old Swedish actress with the plummy British accent is a star. It's her year, as she also nabbed rave reviews for "Testament of Youth" and "Ex Machina," as well as her performance &#8212; arguably lead &#8212; for "The Danish Girl." During award season, while she was nominated for both "Ex Machina" and "The Danish Girl," she won for the latter in the supporting category at SAG and BAFTA.
> 
> 
> Con: Except for "Spotlight" cast member Rachel McAdams, none of the supporting actress contenders star in Best Picture nominated movies. But McAdams lacks a big scene, and BAFTA winner Kate Winslet ("Steve Jobs") has already won an Oscar ("The Reader").



http://www.vulture.com/2016/02/could-we-see-an-oscar-upset-in-supporting-races.html


> The Front-runner: Alicia Vikander, The Danish Girl
> The Academy loves an ingenue, and few young actresses had a better 2015 than Vikander. She popped as the robot in Ex Machina and seemed to show up everywhere, toplining period dramas like Testament of Youth, adding style to The Man From U.N.C.L.E., and even sweeping through Burnt for a hot minute. The fact that Vikander is so damn good in The Danish Girl just put a point on things, and the Academy will happily take this opportunity to coronate her. She&#8217;s in.]


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia @ the Ninth Annual Women in Film Pre-Oscar Cocktail Party 









https://gryrffindor.tumblr.com/post/140069312553/eddie-redmayne-and-alicia-vikander-at-the-film-is
http://athinglikethat.tumblr.com/po...a-vikander-attends-ninth-annual-women-in-film


----------



## Singra

dangerouscurves said:


> I can't believe that Oscar voters don't watch some of the nominated movies!



I know right. I read these anonymous Oscar voting interviews every year, there're usually about 8 or 9, and for half of them there's at least one movie they didn't get round to seeing. 

Also the general attitude of some of the voters is pretty laughable particularly when it comes to areas like costume design, production design, cinematography... it explains a lot about the voting patterns. 

Not all the voters are like that, I've read some interviews where the voter took the job very seriously... it's just easier to remember the a-holes. 




BagBerry13 said:


> The whole Oscar is not valid if you have to campaign in order to win. It used to be that you just had to act really good in a film! No extra activity required.
> That's why I don't and can't really take the Oscars seriously for over a decade now.



From everything I've read the majority of the industry would like to see Oscar campaigning brought under control, particularly the studios. The Oscar publicity campaign adds a significant bill (running into the millions) to the overall budget of a movie and the studios are keen to curb that spending. For example Birdman was considered a financial loss after the Oscar campaign bill was added to the movie's total budget even though it made a profit in theatres. That financial loss is taken into consideration when deciding to green-light future films. This is bad news for more independent minded movies, with more niche audience appeal, that would never be able to make enough money to justify an Oscar campaign but are dependant on the award circuit to reach an audience. 

Apparently the Academy tried to curb the Oscar campaigning several years ago but were unsuccessful. There are certain existing free trade rules that prohibit these types of restrictions.... So yeah it doesn't look like Oscar campaigning will be ending anytime soon. 

As you said Hollywood is the capital of capitalism. 




Morgane said:


> Pretty much this. *But these tactics are not as effective as they were years ago. *There's more attention on the critical acclaim aspect of the movie/performance. Nowadays a movie like Shakespeare in Love would never win,and I can't see a movie like Birdman winning ten years ago.



They're not as effective because everyone's caught onto the game. Someone like Weinstein gets drowned out by everyone else, in that sense it's more of a level playing field.  

To me the winners are of little importance. It sounds trite but having a film or performance nominated or talked about on the award circuit is enough of a win. A lot of the films that win or are nominated aren't always my personal favourite but it's rare that a completely undeserving performance or film is nominated... which is not to say there aren't a lot of good films that are still left out.


Edit: The award circuit reporting is never-ending and you rarely come out of it without having your integrity or performance questioned or picked apart. I saw an article the other day picking apart Tom Hardy and I don't think he's done one interview... in fact I think he's been completely absent from campaigning. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> I know right. I read these anonymous Oscar voting interviews every year, there're usually about 8 or 9, and for half of them there's at least one movie they didn't get round to seeing.
> 
> Also the general attitude of some of the voters is pretty laughable particularly when it comes to areas like costume design, production design, cinematography... it explains a lot about the voting patterns.
> 
> Not all the voters are like that, I've read some interviews where the voter took the job very seriously... it's just easier to remember the a-holes.
> 
> 
> From everything I've read the majority of the industry would like to see Oscar campaigning brought under control, particularly the studios. The Oscar publicity campaign adds a significant bill (running into the millions) to the overall budget of a movie and the studios are keen to curb that spending. For example Birdman was considered a financial loss after the Oscar campaign bill was added to the movie's total budget even though it made a profit in theatres. That financial loss is taken into consideration when deciding to green-light future films. This is bad news for more independent minded movies, with more niche audience appeal, that would never be able to make enough money to justify an Oscar campaign but are dependant on the award circuit to reach an audience.
> 
> Apparently the Academy tried to curb the Oscar campaigning several years ago but were unsuccessful. There are certain existing free trade rules that prohibit these types of restrictions.... So yeah it doesn't look like Oscar campaigning will be ending anytime soon.
> 
> As you said Hollywood is the capital of capitalism.
> 
> 
> They're not as effective because everyone's caught onto the game. Someone like Weinstein gets drowned out by everyone else, in that sense it's more of a level playing field.
> 
> *To me the winners are of little importance.* It sounds trite but having a film or performance nominated or talked about on the award circuit is enough of a win. A lot of the films that win or are nominated aren't always my personal favourite but it's rare that a completely undeserving performance or film is nominated... which is not to say there aren't a lot of good films that are still left out.
> 
> 
> Edit: The award circuit reporting is never-ending and you rarely come out of it without having your integrity or performance questioned or picked apart. I saw an article the other day picking apart Tom Hardy and I don't think he's done one interview... in fact I think he's been completely absent from campaigning. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't.



This! Especially since most films that get nominated are hardly out in Europe. So people here don't get the hype about it anyway. _Spotlight_ gets released now, I think _Carol_ is not even out yet and I'm surprised I was able to see _The Danish Girl_ already. So I think the average Oscars watcher doesn't know half of the films nominated and therefore couldn't care less who wins.
And also given some of the questionable winners of the last decade I don't see the Oscar as a stamp of approval/achievement for an actor. Some of the best actors and directors still don't have an Oscar after years in the industry.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Interesting article that uses Alicia as an example.....explains why winning an Oscar is not always as beneficial to a career as imagined, especially if it is won by a newcomer....

http://www.accesshollywood.com/arti...th/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## Morgane

Singra said:


> They're not as effective because everyone's caught onto the game. Someone like Weinstein gets drowned out by everyone else, in that sense it's more of a level playing field.
> 
> To me the winners are of little importance. It sounds trite but having a film or performance nominated or talked about on the award circuit is enough of a win. A lot of the films that win or are nominated aren't always my personal favourite but it's rare that a completely undeserving performance or film is nominated... which is not to say there aren't a lot of good films that are still left out.
> 
> 
> Edit: The award circuit reporting is never-ending and you rarely come out of it without having your integrity or performance questioned or picked apart. I saw an article the other day picking apart Tom Hardy and I don't think he's done one interview... in fact I think he's been completely absent from campaigning. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't.



This. And I absolutely agree that having a film/performance nominated or talked about is  a win. Alicia is a perfect example. When she was still promoting AK and A Royal Affair,she was cast in Ex Machina,The Fifth Estate,followed by TMFU,Tulip Fever,etc..
Tom Hardy  is a particular case because he was nominated on the strenght of his movie (like McAdams).



pearlyqueen said:


> Interesting article that uses Alicia as an example.....explains why winning an Oscar is not always as beneficial to a career as imagined, especially if it is won by a newcomer....
> 
> http://www.accesshollywood.com/arti...th/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


It's true,but I think she's already doing well trying to mix her projects. Honestly,if she doesn't win,it's not a "bad" thing.. She's building a good narrative and she's well-liked. I think she will have other opportunities. 

Talking about Oscar campaigns,this Poland's tweet confirms what I thought:
@DavidPoland: Alicia was actually campaigned less than many. Not in LA until mid-Nov. Lead role and yes, played more likable than Rooney Mara.

Old interview with Independent (2012)


> Alicia Vikander
> Twenty-three-year-old Swedish actress Alicia Vikander has been earning rave reviews for her role as Kitty in Joe Wright's Anna Karenina. Vikander is on screen for far less time than Keira Knightley's Anna but some critics are suggesting she outshone the British star.
> 
> &#8220;Modulates stunningly from flighty impulse to a chastened, trembling realisation of what love can mean,&#8221; enthused one British paper &#8211; and it's true, Vikander undergoes a startling transformation during the film. In the early scenes, flirting with Vronsky, whom she hopes will marry her, Vikander's Kitty is a flighty, immature coquette. She seems oblivious to the unhappiness she causes Levin, the suitor from the country she so casually brushes off. She is very pretty, very immature. However, late on, seen in the frozen limits of Russia tending the ill, Kitty shows steeliness and tenderness. There is more to her &#8211; and to the actress who plays her &#8211; than we could have guessed.
> 
> &#8220;From tomboy to temptress, from street kid to secretary, Vikander shows a sheer range in her big-screen debut that's utterly hypnotic,&#8221; the jury that chose her as a &#8220;Shooting Star&#8221; at the Berlin Festival last year observed of her performance in her 2010 film, Lisa Langseth's Pure. In the film, she plays a young woman from a troubled background &#8220;prepared to do whatever it takes to acquire a new identity.&#8221;
> 
> 
> Directors and cinematographers who've worked with her talk of her extraordinary screen presence. Her voice, too, is utterly distinctive &#8211; lower and more powerful than you would expect
> 
> &#8220;I think Alicia has something which is very uncommon. Maybe it's a cliché but I think it's true that some people have faces that the camera loves. You can look at her face and you can see so many different levels of her soul at the same time,&#8221; Langseth says of Vikander's qualities. &#8220;Her face tells a story in every picture.&#8221;
> 
> When I meet the young actress at a film festival lunch where she and Langseth are announcing their new film, Hotel, the young Swede doesn't exactly seem the new Greta Garbo. Dressed in jeans and a black T-shirt, she is friendly and politely spoken but comes across more the girl-next-door type than the aloof diva. She isn't surrounded by a phalanx of agents and publicists. She chats away happily about meeting Tom Stoppard, one of her idols, on the first day of shooting Anna Karenina, and of her admiration for the film's British director, Joe Wright.
> 
> Vikander may appear easy-going but her friend and mentor Lagnseth points out that the young actress is far more driven than she appears. &#8220;Alicia has a very special talent that is not very common but I think she really, really wants this. I don't think these kind of careers happen just by themselves.&#8221;
> 
> It's a testament to the young Swede's ambition and adaptability that she has appeared in two major international films this year for both of which she had to learn to act in new languages.
> 
> For Nikolaj Arcel's costume pic A Royal Affair, she plays the 18th-century Queen Caroline Mathilde who scandalised the Danish court by having an affair with her doctor Johan Struensee (Mads Mikkelsen). To win the part, she did a crash course in Danish.
> 
> &#8220;I did my first audition in Sweden,&#8221; Vikander recalls. &#8220;I had to call my friend's mother, who is half-Danish. She actually recorded all of the lines (in Danish) of her iPhone and sent them to me so I was able to practise on my own.&#8221; The actress told the startled director that, no, she didn't speak Danish but that if he gave her the part, she would learn the language before shooting began. In the event, Danish audiences didn't even realise she was a foreigner.
> 
> Something similar happened with Anna Karenina. She came to London to lobby Joe Wright directly for the role and very quickly demonstrated that she could act in English.
> 
> Vikander grew up in Gothenburg. Her mother is the stage actress Maria Fahl Vikander. Her father is a psychiatrist. &#8220;Theatre has always been a part of my life. When we couldn't find a babysitter, I always slept in the wings,&#8221; Vikander recalls of her backstage childhood watching her mother perform. She has had no formal theatre training herself. When she was nine, she enrolled in ballet school. Vikander had spent nine years training to become a dancer when she sneaked out for an audition for an acting role in En Decemberdröm, a TV series directed by Tomas Alfredson (of Let The Right One In and Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy fame.) She hadn't told her teachers. Alfredson gave her the part &#8211; and she promptly abandoned her dreams of becoming a prima ballerina.
> 
> Not that the ballet school apprenticeship went entirely to waste. &#8220;I do work very hard,&#8221; she states. &#8220;I have been very coloured by that education. I spent six days a week, seven hours a day training. That will always be the foundation of my work.&#8221;
> 
> Still at the start of her career, Vikander has largely managed to keep out of the gossip columns. &#8220;I love doing interviews that are about work that I do, films that I make. I am not very interested in the rest. I think I have always been quite reserved and a bit frightened of that whole thing.&#8221;
> 
> For most of the summer, Vikander has been in Vancouver, shooting fantasy adventure The Seventh Son with Jeff Bridges and Julianne Moore. (&#8220;I play this girl who's half witch, half human.&#8221 Now, she is back in Stockholm, hard at work on Langseth's second feature, Hotel, which is billed as an &#8220;anarchistic psychological drama.&#8221; She plays Erika, a young woman whose perfect life crumbles around her and who starts checking into hotels under assumed names, taking on the traits of &#8220;the person she wants to be be.&#8221;
> 
> In other words, it's another role which flings her into dark and disturbing territory. &#8220;I love to see how far you're able to go, both in skills but also emotionally how far I can push myself,&#8221; she declares of her determination to make sure no one mistakes her for just another screen ingénue.


----------



## Singra

BagBerry13 said:


> This! Especially since most films that get nominated are hardly out in Europe. So people here don't get the hype about it anyway. _Spotlight_ gets released now, I think _Carol_ is not even out yet and I'm surprised I was able to see _The Danish Girl_ already. So I think the average Oscars watcher doesn't know half of the films nominated and therefore couldn't care less who wins.
> 
> *And also given some of the questionable winners of the last decade I don't see the Oscar as a stamp of approval/achievement for an actor. Some of the best actors and directors still don't have an Oscar after years in the industry.*



I agree with this 110%. 





Morgane said:


> This. And I absolutely agree that having a film/performance nominated or talked about is  a win. Alicia is a perfect example. When she was still promoting AK and A Royal Affair,she was cast in Ex Machina,The Fifth Estate,followed by TMFU,Tulip Fever,etc..
> Tom Hardy  is a particular case because he was nominated on the strenght of his movie (like McAdams).
> 
> 
> *It's true,but I think she's already doing well trying to mix her projects. Honestly,if she doesn't win,it's not a "bad" thing.. She's building a good narrative and she's well-liked. I think she will have other opportunities. *



I agree. She's definitely an actor I'd look out for and have looked out for since she was in A Royal Affair. If she continues racking up good films and performances I'll continue to tune in. 

Also Vikander's interview personality hasn't dominated the award "conversation" in say the same way that someone like Lawrence did. The focus for the most part has been on her performance. I feel someone like Lawrence made a big short term splash on the award circuit that may cost her in the long term if she doesn't vary her choice of roles (and director/s) and dial it back on tmi interviews. Vikander has remained relatively low key which is a win in my book, I enjoy reading a good interview with an actor I like but nothing kills the good will like over sharing.   

Being in Ex Machina was Vikander's biggest win imo, I feel like that movie is going to live long beyond this year's box office and award season. The combination of her, Isaacs and Gleeson was also pretty great... I'm fairly certain Gleeson and Isaacs are going to have long careers. 




Morgane said:


> Talking about Oscar campaigns,this Poland's tweet confirms what I thought:
> @DavidPoland: *Alicia was actually campaigned less than many. Not in LA until mid-Nov.* Lead role and yes, played more likable than Rooney Mara.


I had seen that tweet from Poland (I follow him on twitter) and he's been getting into a few arguments reading the Oscars lately. As I recall that tweet was in response to someone who had said Vikander is proof that campaigning wins you the Oscar. I've read some of his articles for about 2 years + watched his interviews and he tends to be pretty fair in his assessment of performances. I'm always interested if there is someone he doesn't like or if there is an interviewee that doesn't like him... he does have an interview style that can be misinterpreted and rub some people the wrong way (his Patton Oswald interview was a painful watch)... but he has an interesting handle on the politics of Hollywood.


----------



## Idun

I don't know if this has been posted before, but here you go 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiBmjWNwUQs


----------



## Morgane

Singra said:


> I agree. She's definitely an actor I'd look out for and have looked out for since she was in A Royal Affair. If she continues racking up good films and performances I'll continue to tune in.
> 
> Also Vikander's interview personality hasn't dominated the award "conversation" in say the same way that someone like Lawrence did. The focus for the most part has been on her performance. I feel someone like Lawrence made a big short term splash on the award circuit that may cost her in the long term if she doesn't vary her choice of roles (and director/s) and dial it back on tmi interviews. Vikander has remained relatively low key which is a win in my book, I enjoy reading a good interview with an actor I like but nothing kills the good will like over sharing.
> 
> Being in Ex Machina was Vikander's biggest win imo, I feel like that movie is going to live long beyond this year's box office and award season. The combination of her, Isaacs and Gleeson was also pretty great... I'm fairly certain Gleeson and Isaacs are going to have long careers.


I agree. Her performance in EM is probably her most unforgettable performance this year. It's a multi-layered work with a perfect use of her body. I'd still rank her performance in Testament of Youth higher,but Garland's directorial debut has surely impressed me. 



> I had seen that tweet from Poland (I follow him on twitter) and he's been getting into a few arguments reading the Oscars lately. *As I recall that tweet was in response to someone who had said Vikander is proof that campaigning wins you the Oscar.* I've read some of his articles for about 2 years + watched his interviews and he tends to be pretty fair in his assessment of performances. I'm always interested if there is someone he doesn't like or if there is an interviewee that doesn't like him... he does have an interview style that can be misinterpreted and rub some people the wrong way (his Patton Oswald interview was a painful watch)... but he has an interesting handle on the politics of Hollywood.


And not the movie.. Honestly,she wouldn't be the first actress/actor.. I mean,Moore won for a good performance in a mediocre movie. But in her case,this is not even the point. Alicia is winning for her whole body of work.
I like his interviews,but I agree about his  style. I'm sure he has rubbed someone the wrong way..


----------



## Morgane

Idun said:


> I don't know if this has been posted before, but here you go
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiBmjWNwUQs


It's adorable.

Night Before oarty and fundraiser:


----------



## Solemony

Such a lovely girl and I heard a lot of good things about her... I should try to see if I can watch a couple more of her movies later xp. 

I was just over at her boyfriend's thread a moment ago and the amount of tear down on Alicia is very ridiculous, over analyzing pap pictures, their behaviors, etc. it really reminds me of that guy from one direction whom his former fling gave birth to a son couple of weeks ago and his fans went to the extreme in denying his existence or even to say it was a hired baby for the show. Lol, some people just don't like their favs to be with someone huh and needs to viciously tear someone down. It's kind of creepy how some fans becomes.

Anyway, I hope to see more of her -film wise- because there's a lot of praise for her acting and after watching her interviews, she seems like a level-headed and sweet girl. And I can't wait for her at the red carpet tonight!!!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Solemony said:


> Such a lovely girl and I heard a lot of good things about her... I should try to see if I can watch a couple more of her movies later xp.
> 
> I was just over at her boyfriend's thread a moment ago and the amount of tear down on Alicia is very ridiculous, over analyzing pap pictures, their behaviors, etc. it really reminds me of that guy from one direction whom his former fling gave birth to a son couple of weeks ago and his fans went to the extreme in denying his existence or even to say it was a hired baby for the show. Lol, some people just don't like their favs to be with someone huh and needs to viciously tear someone down. It's kind of creepy how some fans becomes.
> 
> Anyway, I hope to see more of her -film wise- because there's a lot of praise for her acting and after watching her interviews, she seems like a level-headed and sweet girl. And I can't wait for her at the red carpet tonight!!!!!




Oh it's never ending on Michael's thread, and has been going on for the past year. You're right it is creepy and a bit worrying that grown women can behave like that, especially when they consider themselves fans of Michael.... Surely fans would want him to be happy and wish him well. He's a grown man and he chose Alicia, even if they don't like her they should respect that.


----------



## Freckles1

Solemony said:


> Such a lovely girl and I heard a lot of good things about her... I should try to see if I can watch a couple more of her movies later xp.
> 
> I was just over at her boyfriend's thread a moment ago and the amount of tear down on Alicia is very ridiculous, over analyzing pap pictures, their behaviors, etc. it really reminds me of that guy from one direction whom his former fling gave birth to a son couple of weeks ago and his fans went to the extreme in denying his existence or even to say it was a hired baby for the show. Lol, some people just don't like their favs to be with someone huh and needs to viciously tear someone down. It's kind of creepy how some fans becomes.
> 
> Anyway, I hope to see more of her -film wise- because there's a lot of praise for her acting and after watching her interviews, she seems like a level-headed and sweet girl. And I can't wait for her at the red carpet tonight!!!!!







pearlyqueen said:


> Oh it's never ending on Michael's thread, and has been going on for the past year. You're right it is creepy and a bit worrying that grown women can behave like that, especially when they consider themselves fans of Michael.... Surely fans would want him to be happy and wish him well. He's a grown man and he chose Alicia, even if they don't like her they should respect that.




Plain cray cray ladies. Just plain old crazy!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies!!! Have you seen her dress?
I like it!!! Very very different than anything she's worn!!!!


----------



## Idun

I quite like her dress and the styling, even if the hair could be better IMO. One of the best dresses of this (her) season.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies!!! Have you seen her dress?
> I like it!!! Very very different than anything she's worn!!!!




Yes! She looks divine!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks beautiful. I love the shoes. I agree about the hair. I love the style but it looks a little sloppily done.


----------



## limom

Louis Vuitton outdid themselves, the dress is spectacular.
Did she call it dusty yellow?


----------



## Freckles1

limom said:


> Louis Vuitton outdid themselves, the dress is spectacular.
> 
> Did she call it dusty yellow?




Yes!her makeup is always flawless!! I'm SO jealous!!!


----------



## limom

Freckles1 said:


> Yes!her makeup is always flawless!! I'm SO jealous!!!



Such a talented young woman.
Everyone is commenting on the hair. Ross called it Ariana grandish.
Love it, so fresh.


----------



## August_Lee

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks beautiful. I love the shoes. I agree about the hair. I love the style but it looks a little sloppily done.


I agree. I love the dress, its so different for her but its fantastic but I really don't care for the hair. I really wish the hair was a up-do instead.


----------



## Morgane

I like the dress,yellow works on her. Modern-day Belle vibes!


----------



## grand_duchess

I want those earrings!


----------



## Morgane

grand_duchess said:


> I want those earrings!


Yes,they're great!





https://twitter.com/lizadonnelly/status/704093397628289027


----------



## Pandoravuitton

idun said:


> i quite like her dress and the styling, even if the hair could be better imo. One of the best dresses of this (her) season.




+1


----------



## Fran0421

That colour is so flattering on her! She oozes class to me!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Pic of Alicia with her mum, Michael and his mum inside the theatre [emoji3]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She got it!!!!!!!!!

Holy crap she beat Brie Larson and it was a TOUGH year - so many great performances. I was rooting for Alicia or Rachel McAdams


----------



## Solemony

Omg she did it!!!

Isn't Brie Larson nominated for best actress though not supporting?


----------



## Freckles1

Good for her!! And uh oh she's sitting by Michael!!! Haha
Fantastic performance!!!!


----------



## cakegirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She got it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Holy crap she beat Brie Larson and it was a TOUGH year - so many great performances. I was rooting for Alicia or Rachel McAdams



Brie is nominated for Best actress, Alicia won for Supporting.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cakegirl said:


> Brie is nominated for Best actress, Alicia won for Supporting.



LOL. Oh shee-it....  Still, a tough one this year.


----------



## BagBerry13

She deserved it. She was the best out of those five. Would've hated it if Kate had gotten it again.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> She deserved it. She was the best out of those five. Would've hated it if Kate had gotten it again.



I saw all the performances. Kate was good but out of the nominees, it was Alicia or Rachel McAdams for me, all the way.

She does deserve it. It was a great performance.


----------



## Idun

Jaaaaaaaa!!!! Hurra!


----------



## Solemony

I'm so happy for her!!! She definitely deserved it. What a performance!


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I saw all the performances. Kate was good but out of the nominees, it was Alicia or Rachel McAdams for me, all the way.
> 
> She does deserve it. It was a great performance.



Carol and Spotlight are not out yet here. Have seen Hateful Eight and Danish Girl. Still think she's the best.


----------



## wantitneedit

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She got it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Holy crap she beat Brie Larson and it was a TOUGH year - so many great performances. I was rooting for Alicia or Rachel McAdams



I just saw somewhere that she wasn't nominated in the Best Actress category , only Supporting. Is that right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yay! She definitely deserved it! I've seen all the other films apart from Hateful 8. 

I think she's still out back - saw her mum and Michael's mum having a chat just now


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Carol and Spotlight are not out yet here. Have seen Hateful Eight and Danish Girl. Still think she's the best.



OT but Spotlight is brilliant - and Rachel's performance is quiet but steady and I was _so_ worried it would get overlooked. I'm just happy she was recognised in the noms.


----------



## littlerock

I'm happy for her. I think the hate spewed towards her is so weird and, um, a bit unsettling and looney, that I was totally rooting for her. [emoji51]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

littlerock said:


> I'm happy for her. I think the hate spewed towards her is so weird and, um, a bit unsettling and looney, that I was totally rooting for her. [emoji51]



Same. She deserved it, but the backlash made me get in her corner even more.


----------



## Solemony

I agree. It's very childish and petty but boy it reminds me of one direction's fans going bat-crazy in denial over that what's his name and his recent birth of his son. Lol. Congratulations to Alicia again... Now back to the Oscar watching...


----------



## pearlyqueen

littlerock said:


> I'm happy for her. I think the hate spewed towards her is so weird and, um, a bit unsettling and looney, that I was totally rooting for her. [emoji51]




Same for me; and the hate will get worse now when she and Michael don't split up post Oscars. Jealousy is a very destructive emotion.


----------



## BagBerry13

All those destructive emotions will surely pearl off Alicia like water on a lotus flower. There's one true thing Will Smith said, "If you lead with love and light only good things will come out of it." Clearly proved tonight.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Love her dress and earrings. Not in love with her hair, but I believe it is styled to look like Belle's from Beauty and the Beast. Congrats on her win!!!!


----------



## Allie28

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Same. She deserved it, but the backlash made me get in her corner even more.



Agreed.


----------



## Allie28

BagBerry13 said:


> All those destructive emotions will surely pearl off Alicia like water on a lotus flower. There's one true thing Will Smith said, "If you lead with love and light only good things will come out of it." Clearly proved tonight.



Yep.  She goes home tonight with an Oscar and Michael.  She wins.


----------



## Morgane

littlerock said:


> I'm happy for her. I think the hate spewed towards her is so weird and, um, a bit unsettling and looney, that I was totally rooting for her. [emoji51]


This..
Very happy for Alicia. She has three great performances this year.  Also,I'm very happy for the Ex Maxina win. It's the first movie to win visual effects without a BP nomination. Withehurst thanked Alicia too.

https://twitter.com/pretareporter/status/704128093456207873/video/1

@vulture: Eddie Redmayne wins best supporting costar for crying for Alicia Vikander #Oscars


https://twitter.com/People_Style/status/704100201099870208


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> All those destructive emotions will surely pearl off Alicia like water on a lotus flower. There's one true thing Will Smith said, "If you lead with love and light only good things will come out of it." Clearly proved tonight.


Yes..


----------



## Allie28

https://twitter.com/Mar_GoSS


----------



## Prima Ballerina

The dress isn't my favourite but I'm so happy she won, well deserved. I really hope she goes on to have a long amazing career.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Yep.  She goes home tonight with an Oscar and Michael.  She wins.



Yep 







And, have to borrow this, lol


----------



## Freckles1

SO many misses tonight!!! I am NOT impressed with most of the nominees (best actress and supporting actress) dresses or hair????? What the hell??? 
Alicia and Cate  Blanchett are my favorites


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, have to borrow this, lol






Freckles1 said:


> SO many misses tonight!!! I am NOT impressed with most of the nominees (best actress and supporting actress) dresses or hair????? What the hell???
> Alicia and Cate  Blanchett are my favorites


I agree.Saoirse looks good too.



Allie28 said:


> View attachment 3288068
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288074
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Mar_GoSS


Thanks!

@OscarInterviews: Alicia Vikander's advice to young girls: "You can actually do it. Things I never would have believed in are possible." #Oscars

 @IMDb: Alicia Vikander mentions #CaitlynJenner and #Transparent as part of social change for LGBT people #IMDbOscars #Oscars 

@wmag: "Shes the real deal." Congratulations, Alicia Vikander: http://wmag.cm/cwayHIP #Oscars http://twitter.com/wmag/status/704127743512936448/photo/1

 @DavidPoland: Ex Machinas FX win, in my belief, was a vote for Alicia Vikanders best performance this year.


----------



## dangerouscurves

gingerglory said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, have to borrow this, lol




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Thank you for the morning laughs!


----------



## August_Lee

So happy she won!!!!
Here are some pics

http://frankunderwood.tumblr.com/post/140197626286/academy-award-winners-mark-rylance-brie-larson
http://amyadams.tumblr.com/post/140196109062


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love that last photo!!! Two up and comers who just got the biggest award in their industry. They look so joyous.


----------



## August_Lee

More pics




http://booksfromtheunderland.tumblr.com/post/140198870669/academy-award-winner-alicia-vikander





http://bespokeredmayne.tumblr.com/post/140198371038/eddie-redmayne-congratulates-the-danish-girl





http://mrslovelytown.tumblr.com/post/140198409777





http://amyadams.tumblr.com/post/140198286057










http://mcavoys.tumblr.com/post/140198281190


----------



## aleksandras

Love her dress! yellow compliments her so well.


----------



## Singra

It was a really great shade of yellow and she was in a really good mood on the red carpet.


Congrats to her.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Love that last photo!!! Two up and comers who just got the biggest award in their industry. They look so joyous.



And the blue and yellow of their dresses looked so good together.


----------



## edanc

Yay glad she won! She looked lovely in yellow. I thought it was cute that her and Brie almost had matching hair styles.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Congrats to her! I'm happy she won! I don't like the puffy hem of her dress and the hair could be better. A messy braid or messy bun would look better


----------



## Blueberry12

Very lovely dress!


----------



## girlwhowaited

She was the true Belle of the night! I'm so happy for her!!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia proudly holding her Oscar at the Vanity Fair after party whilst Michael chats to his sister just behind her. He was so proud and happy for her; the Internet is full of commentary today about how loved up and happy they are together [emoji2]


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She is gorgeous and I'm excited she won.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She's cute.


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Same. She deserved it, but the backlash made me get in her corner even more.



I dont much, if anything, about this girl. What is all the backlash towards her?


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## BagBerry13

She's the first Swedish actress to win since 1975 which was, coincidentally, Ingrid Bergman then. 

With her parents.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## mollie12

Has her post-Oscar press conference been posted?


----------



## BagBerry13

mollie12 said:


> Has her post-Oscar press conference been posted?



Yes, two posts up.


----------



## mollie12

BagBerry13 said:


> Yes, two posts up.



Oh God, sorry. I'm blind.


----------



## mundodabolsa

littlerock said:


> I'm happy for her. I think the hate spewed towards her is so weird and, um, a bit unsettling and looney, that I was totally rooting for her. [emoji51]



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 3288410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288412
> View attachment 3288413




Now I love that black dress! And the hair!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her mom looked beautiful too. 
I love those photos of Alicia and Brie.


----------



## blueblues

Lisa Langseth has been interviewed all day on Swedish TV. In the daily &#8220;Culture News&#8221; she said something interesting (at 8:45).

  Reporter: Do you have plans to work with her again, as a director?
  Lisa: Well, we have a constantly ongoing kind of... dialogue.
  R: But nothing is planned?
  L: Nothing that I am allowed to talk about (laughter).

http://www.svtplay.se/video/6497919/kulturnyheterna/kulturnyheterna-29-02-18-13

  She is a really cool lady by the way, sweet and tough at the same time. I can understand why she and Alicia work so well together.


----------



## sassbelle

blueblues said:


> Lisa Langseth has been interviewed all day on Swedish TV. In the daily &#8220;Culture News&#8221; she said something interesting (at 8:45).
> 
> Reporter: Do you have plans to work with her again, as a director?
> Lisa: Well, we have a constantly ongoing kind of... dialogue.
> R: But nothing is planned?
> L: Nothing that I am allowed to talk about (laughter).
> 
> http://www.svtplay.se/video/6497919/kulturnyheterna/kulturnyheterna-29-02-18-13
> 
> She is a really cool lady by the way, sweet and tough at the same time. I can understand why she and Alicia work so well together.


I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see Alicia act in her native language again. I've loved Pure and Hotel, her acting is so different and feels even more raw and real when she speaks Swedish.


----------



## August_Lee

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCZBftgCY8W/?taken-by=cateblanchettdaily

Alicia Vikander and her father at the Governors Ball 




http://mrsantonyelchin.tumblr.com/post/140239661278/alicia-vikander-and-her-father-at-the-governors





http://actressesmodels.tumblr.com/p...a-vikander-walking-onstage-to-accept-her-best


Academy award winner Alicia Vikander sends a message to her friends and family back home in Sweden.







http://perfectly--intertwined.tumbl.../academy-award-winner-alicia-vikander-sends-a


----------



## Morgane

The black dress is great! I prefer it,actually.



BagBerry13 said:


>



I like that she mentioned Tangerine and Transparent. Also,I've noticed that she thanked every actor  by name,casting director Nina Gold and Working Title /Focus,of course. 



sassbelle said:


> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see Alicia act in her native language again. I've loved Pure and Hotel,her acting is so different and feels even more raw and real when she speaks Swedish.


Her work in Pure/Hotell is still her best.I also hope to see her in her native language again.  
She talked about the differences in this interview:


> Do you miss anything about making movies in Sweden? It's obviously different than making movies in Hollywood.
> 
> The films I've done in Sweden are very raw, very emotionally real, about real people. I would love to go back and work in my native language. It's a different kind of relationship you have with your emotions and thoughts when they come through your native language.


----------



## Morgane

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her mom looked beautiful too.
> I love those photos of Alicia and Brie.


Yes,her mom looked very elegant. Those pics with Brie are very nice.  

@OsvaldovanN: by Derek Kettela: "My portrait of best supporting actress nominee Alicia Vikander shot on #Paris" #Oscars 


August_Lee said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCZBftgCY8W/?taken-by=cateblanchettdaily
> 
> Alicia Vikander and her father at the Governors Ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mrsantonyelchin.tumblr.com/post/140239661278/alicia-vikander-and-her-father-at-the-governors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://actressesmodels.tumblr.com/p...a-vikander-walking-onstage-to-accept-her-best




http://twitter.com/OsvaldovanN/status/704093919315939329/photo/1 
by Derek Kettela: "My portrait of best supporting actress nominee Alicia Vikander shot on #Paris" #Oscars 



http://iconosquare.com/p/1195244817291656029_26489845









Matt Damon..


----------



## dr.pepper

For as bad as the look is she actually didn't look terrible. She pulled it off better than most would have.


----------



## baglover1973

Her dress was stunning and she looked absolutely beautiful!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I thought the black dress afterwards was really gorgeous. I didn't mind the yellow, it was a celebration dress - it looked "happy".


----------



## Jayne1

baglover1973 said:


> Her dress was stunning and she looked absolutely beautiful!



I agree!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I thought the black dress afterwards was really gorgeous. I didn't mind the yellow, it was a celebration dress - it looked "happy".



Yeah, I think the same. 

Congrats to Alicia - she so deserved it


----------



## logansrun

Now dull as ditchwater Vikander has been given - not won but given -  the Oscar, I hope after her next two films she just goes away. She's had her 15 minutes, let's hope someone more deserving gets it next time.


----------



## dangerouscurves

How old are Fassi's fans? Why do they sound like teenagers to me?


----------



## twiddlebird

logansrun said:


> Now dull as ditchwater Vikander has been given - not won but given -  the Oscar, I hope after her next two films she just goes away. She's had her 15 minutes, let's hope someone more deserving gets it next time.




I think she'll be among those mentioned in the future for blatant category fraud. Not a good look for winning an Oscar. I feel for those actresses who were in truly supporting roles who were never even considered because of the fraudsters. She would never have one except for the fraud (she couldn't win against Brie, and never won for EM against Kate).

She has no charisma, and her personality is quite foul - haughty. I don't see an enduring audience for her here in the US. Her attitude and career remind me of Gwyneth Paltrow, except she won't be as big, but she'll be just as disliked someday. All with her own words and attitude.

The video of her plowing over those rape survivors with her train carrier is tragic.


----------



## BagBerry13

And here we go again...


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dangerouscurves said:


> How old are Fassi's fans? Why do they sound like teenagers to me?





Probably because most of that kind of fans are. 

IF not, I feel sorry for a person to have fans that don't like to see them being happy or in love.


----------



## Artica

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I thought the black dress afterwards was really gorgeous. I didn't mind the yellow, it was a celebration dress - it looked "happy".



I agree. The black dress with that necklace was to die for. I hated the bottom of the yellow dress. Her mother's dress was stunning.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> And here we go again...




Yep. Seeing as Alicia and Michael look rock solid I suppose this will be a permanent feature of the thread....


----------



## Freckles1

dangerouscurves said:


> How old are Fassi's fans? Why do they sound like teenagers to me?




I die!! I was thinking this but didn't have the balls to write it!!!


----------



## Freckles1

BagBerry13 said:


> And here we go again...




Wow wow wow!!!! Such jealousy!!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

baglover1973 said:


> Her dress was stunning and she looked absolutely beautiful!



I thought her dress was wonderful and even my DH thought it was an interesting choice of color and pretty.  She is a wonderful actress and if you saw her play Vera Brittain in _Testament of Youth,_ you would appreciate her fire power.  She is very disciplined and trained as a dancer for many years.  She will continue to do well.  I'm a fan!


----------



## jcsepjj

http://m.gp.se/kulturnoje/1.3009530...e.se&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=redirect

Looks like a real possibility that Alicia will work with Lisa Langseth again! Looks like Lisa is going to direct a psychological drama about two sisters at a clinic that helps with assisted suicide. (I'm guessing one of them is there to commit suicide and they are spending the last days together) It's going to take place somewhere in Europe so it's possible it might be in English. Not sure if Lisa wrote the script or not. 

Apparently all they need is a big name to get it financed. It's going to be named Euphoria. They haven't been able to comment yet on whether Alicia is going to be in it but I think it's very likely she will. They haven't denied it, only said "we can't talk about it yet." It will be filmed somewhere in Europe either this summer or next spring. Given that Alicia has Submergence April- June and Bourne press in July I'm hoping it's next spring. She needs to rest.


----------



## mollie12

I like this photo of her in a ballet pose:  https://www.instagram.com/p/BCbSY7yQMzV/


----------



## August_Lee

mollie12 said:


> I like this photo of her in a ballet pose:  https://www.instagram.com/p/BCbSY7yQMzV/


Awesome pic

Also, here is part of the article on how Ex Machina won the Oscar for VFX



> So how did A24's $15 million "Ex Machina" pull off the biggest upset  Sunday night by snatching the VFX Oscar from frontrunner "Star Wars: The  Force Awakens," let alone "The Revenant" bear, "Mad Max: Fury Road" and  "The Martian"?
> *The answer: "The Danish Girl" Best Supporting  Oscar winner Alicia Vikander, who was beguiling as android Ava.* The  entire effectiveness of Alex Garland's low-budget sci-fi thriller rested  with her ability to make us believe that computer programmer Caleb  (Domhnall Gleeson) could fall in love with her. In fact, that was the  sales pitch by VFX supervisor Andrew Whitehurst that helped get "Ex  Machina" nominated at the Academy bakeoff.
> 
> Double Negative &#8212; which earned its second consecutive Oscar and  third in the last six years &#8212; *designed and animated Ava so efficiently  and cost-effectively that it never interfered with the spell that  Vikander cast. What we failed to anticipate was the influence that she  apparently swayed with the important actor's branch. The VFX was totally  wrapped around her performance, and there's certainly precedence for  awarding the Oscar to character-driven performances* ("Life of Pi,"  "Avatar," "Benjamin Button," "Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's  Chest," "King Kong," "Spider-Man 2").


http://www.indiewire.com/article/oscars-2016-visual-effects-ex-machina-20160301


----------



## pearlyqueen

Apparently Alicia's dad, Svante, spoke to a Swedish newspaper after her win - the DM has quoted from it. Does anyone have the Swedish original?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Apparently Alicia's dad, Svante, spoke to a Swedish newspaper after her win - the DM has quoted from it. Does anyone have the Swedish original?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490



Is it this one? 

http://www.expressen.se/noje/pappans-mote--med-alicias-kille/


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.expressen.se/noje/pappans-mote--med-alicias-kille/




Could well be Ginger - will have to translate it though! Lovely pic of Alicia with her mum there btw - thanks for the link [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

Throughout the past award season, I listened to some awards pundits podcasts for fun, including the Oscar poker by Sasha Stone and Jeffrey Wells. Here is their take on Alicia's win and her relationship with Michael and her future career. http://www.awardsdaily.com/podcasts/oscarpoker/episode125.mp3 starting at 11:33 mark. THAT, is NORMAL people's reaction.


----------



## SusanBeach

gingerglory said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> http://www.expressen.se/noje/pappans-mote--med-alicias-kille/



I think you are right that DailyMail have quoted Expressen, just now I don´t have the time to translate but it seems that DM have used/translated the line right   not often that happens


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Throughout the past award season, I listened to some awards pundits podcasts for fun, including the Oscar poker by Sasha Stone and Jeffrey Wells. Here is their take on Alicia's win and her relationship with Michael and her future career. http://www.awardsdaily.com/podcasts/oscarpoker/episode125.mp3 starting at 11:33 mark. THAT, is NORMAL people's reaction.




Just listened to it, thanks. 

Yes, exactly....NORMAL reaction. Funny how most people can see and understand that except for a handful of Michael's fans who refuse to acknowledge reality.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pearlyqueen said:


> Just listened to it, thanks.
> 
> Yes, exactly....NORMAL reaction. Funny how most people can see and understand that except for a handful of Michael's fans who refuse to acknowledge reality.




And the way the talk ish about her is just riduculous.


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> http://m.gp.se/kulturnoje/1.3009530...e.se&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=redirect
> 
> Looks like a real possibility that Alicia will work with Lisa Langseth again! Looks like Lisa is going to direct a psychological drama about two sisters at a clinic that helps with assisted suicide. (I'm guessing one of them is there to commit suicide and they are spending the last days together) It's going to take place somewhere in Europe so it's possible it might be in English. Not sure if Lisa wrote the script or not.
> 
> Apparently all they need is a big name to get it financed. It's going to be named Euphoria. They haven't been able to comment yet on whether Alicia is going to be in it but I think it's very likely she will. They haven't denied it, only said "we can't talk about it yet." It will be filmed somewhere in Europe either this summer or next spring. Given that Alicia has Submergence April- June and Bourne press in July I'm hoping it's next spring. She needs to rest.


I have only seen Pure so far and Hotell is on my list next, this project sounds really interesting and she gets along with the director so well that only good things can come from it.


----------



## aleksandras

dangerouscurves said:


> How old are Fassi's fans? Why do they sound like teenagers to me?



This!! :wondering


----------



## blueblues

While Lisa Langsewth was giving interviews on Swedish morning TV, Alicia honored her in this Vanity Fair red carpet interview. And once again she spoke about working together again. I think this is very likely to happen.


----------



## jcsepjj

https://instagram.com/p/BCd8UnCA1FY/

A video of Maria, Michael and Eddie's reaction to Alicia's acceptance speech, it's so cute! [emoji7]


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> I have only seen Pure so far and Hotell is on my list next, this project sounds really interesting and she gets along with the director so well that only good things can come from it.




You will love Hotell! It's actually quite funny at times and Alicia and David are so good in it. If they manage to get another great actress to play her sister then I would get really exited about this project. Parts of me hopes it will be in Swedish but it will reach out to more people in English.. guess we'll have to wait and see until we hear something more!


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> You will love Hotell! It's actually quite funny at times and Alicia and David are so good in it. If they manage to get another great actress to play her sister then I would get really exited about this project. Parts of me hopes it will be in Swedish but it will reach out to more people in English.. guess we'll have to wait and see until we hear something more!


After you said that I realized I don't know what Hotell is about. I will try to see it this weekend, that and Burnt are the only ones I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Jeanek

She's truly one of my favorite actors. I'm so happy for her, her talent is undeniable. I can't wait to see what she's in next


----------



## SusanBeach

I think this graffiti painting is really good, I read about it in "Sydsvenskan" and this was in my hometown in south Sweden and just one block from my work.

In reality the painting is ca 2,5 x 6-7 meter, There is a wall / plank to a "peoples park", it is ca 70 - 80 meters and have 10 different "sections" there anyone can come and paint.
If you are lucky your painting can last a month or so but sometimes a painting only last a few days.

Alicia is covered with confetti at the painting!

http://www.sydsvenskan.se/malmo/malmo-hyllar-alicia-vikander---med-vaggmalning/


----------



## minababe

girl crush on her !


she was stunning in the danish Girl! she deserves the Oscar so much. she was the prettiest at the oscars to me. alicia and Leo would be hoooot couple hehe


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> I think she'll be among those mentioned in the future for blatant category fraud. Not a good look for winning an Oscar. I feel for those actresses who were in truly supporting roles who were never even considered because of the fraudsters. She would never have one except for the fraud (she couldn't win against Brie, and* never won for EM against Kate).
> *
> She has no charisma, and her personality is quite foul - haughty. I don't see an enduring audience for her here in the US. *Her attitude and career remind me of Gwyneth Paltrow,* except she won't be as big, but she'll be just as disliked someday. All with her own words and attitude.
> 
> The video of her plowing over those rape survivors with her train carrier is tragic.



If Focus and A24  had campaigned her in the right categories,she could have easily won the SAG for EM and everyhing  would have been different. Nobody was even expecting her nominations for EM.
I don't see any similarity. Paltrow didn't have any critically acclaimed performance before Shakespeare in Love,and Alicia didn't win thanks to a Weinstein's expensive campaign (when he could still afford  that kind of campaigns). 

It's evident that she missed the performance. She didn't know what was going on when she came back to her seat. 



twiddlebird said:


> I think she'll be among those mentioned in the future for blatant category fraud. Not a good look for winning an Oscar. I feel for those actresses who were in truly supporting roles who were never even considered because of the fraudsters. She would never have one except for the fraud (she couldn't win against Brie, and never won for EM against Kate).
> 
> She has no charisma, and her personality is quite foul - haughty. I don't see an enduring audience for her here in the US. Her attitude and career remind me of Gwyneth Paltrow, except she won't be as big, but she'll be just as disliked someday. All with her own words and attitude.
> 
> The video of her plowing over those rape survivors with her train carrier is tragic.





logansrun said:


> Now dull as ditchwater Vikander has been given - not won but given -  the Oscar, I hope after her next two films she just goes away. She's had her 15 minutes, let's hope someone more deserving gets it next time.


She has deservedly won her Oscar for TDG and her body of work. Every critic's pick or Oscar ballot I read  had basically the same reasoning.She came off af a great year with three nomination-worthy performances.  I'm sure that her performance in EM (she has won more than anyone else in her category with that performance),in particular,played a big role,considering that incredible Visual Effects win. 



August_Lee said:


> Awesome pic
> 
> Also, here is part of the article on how Ex Machina won the Oscar for VFX
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/oscars-2016-visual-effects-ex-machina-20160301


It makes sense. Her performance is probably the main reason for the movie's late surge.


----------



## grand_duchess

Loved the yellow dress but I think the black is even more stunning. Yowza.

I've liked her since "A Royal Affair" AND I'm a fan of Michael's. There are sane fans of his, I swear!


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> http://m.gp.se/kulturnoje/1.3009530...e.se&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=redirect
> 
> Looks like a real possibility that Alicia will work with Lisa Langseth again! Looks like Lisa is going to direct a psychological drama about two sisters at a clinic that helps with assisted suicide. (I'm guessing one of them is there to commit suicide and they are spending the last days together) It's going to take place somewhere in Europe so it's possible it might be in English. Not sure if Lisa wrote the script or not.
> 
> Apparently all they need is a big name to get it financed. It's going to be named Euphoria. They haven't been able to comment yet on whether Alicia is going to be in it but I think it's very likely she will. They haven't denied it, only said "we can't talk about it yet." It will be filmed somewhere in Europe either this summer or next spring. Given that Alicia has Submergence April- June and Bourne press in July I'm hoping it's next spring. She needs to rest.


I'd like to see her acting in Swedish again. As another poster said,her Swedish work has a particular raw quality. 



SusanBeach said:


> I think this graffiti painting is really good, I read about it in "Sydsvenskan" and this was in my hometown in south Sweden and just one block from my work.
> 
> In reality the painting is ca 2,5 x 6-7 meter, There is a wall / plank to a "peoples park", it is ca 70 - 80 meters and have 10 different "sections" there anyone can come and paint.
> If you are lucky your painting can last a month or so but sometimes a painting only last a few days.
> 
> Alicia is covered with confetti at the painting!
> 
> http://www.sydsvenskan.se/malmo/malmo-hyllar-alicia-vikander---med-vaggmalning/








http://iconosquare.com/agnetasjodin



http://iconosquare.com/p/1195752952924624124_431688220




> Found an old picture of me and Alicia Vikander. Yesterday she won an Oscar. How ****ing cool is that?! Massive congratulations!



Interview with her mom:
https://youtube.com/watch?v=0HVgutPtkhs


----------



## indian_summer

She was a bit chubby as a child, and look how she is now... And being a former ballerina... much probably with a controlling, perfectionist personality... hm, I bet she had anorexia, maybe still has some form of it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

indian_summer said:


> She was a bit chubby as a child, and look how she is now... And being a former ballerina... much probably with a controlling, perfectionist personality... hm, I bet she had anorexia, maybe still has some form of it.




Lots of kids are chubby but they grow out of it. I honestly don't think Alicia has an eating disorder; she loves cooking and describes herself as a foodie. I don't think Michael could handle an anorexic girlfriend either, he loves food! Here's a pic of Alicia cooking in the kitchen in Malta last summer.


----------



## jcsepjj

Here are some more childhood/teen years pictures!


----------



## girlwhowaited

Yeah, she wasn't chubby, she had baby fat like anyone else has when they are growing up. I people with anorexia look sick and fragile, they don't look healthy like she has always looked.

And maybe now that there's more pics of her as a child and a teen people can stop saying she is addicted to the tanning bed, that's how she is naturally (except when she goes to the beach like anyone else) and people who think all swedes are blond and blue eyed obviously don't no who Zlatan Ibrahimovic is.


----------



## dangerouscurves

indian_summer said:


> She was a bit chubby as a child, and look how she is now... And being a former ballerina... much probably with a controlling, perfectionist personality... hm, I bet she had anorexia, maybe still has some form of it.




How much do you wanna bet? I'm in! I'd say for 50 she never had any.

It's funny how people think when you were a chubby kid you gotta have an anorexia to be slim. She was a ballerina! Ballet is tougher than going to the gym and working on all those machines. Lawd! You'll always find something to be negative about her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

girlwhowaited said:


> Yeah, she wasn't chubby, she had baby fat like anyone else has when they are growing up. I people with anorexia look sick and fragile, they don't look healthy like she has always looked.
> 
> And maybe now that there's more pics of her as a child and a teen people can stop saying she is addicted to the tanning bed, that's how she is naturally (except when she goes to the beach like anyone else) and people who think all swedes are blond and blue eyed obviously don't no who Zlatan Ibrahimovic is.




Lol! I go to Sweden every year for a fishing trip with my bf and not all Swedes are pale, blond, blue-eyed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! I go to Sweden every year for a fishing trip with my bf and not all Swedes are pale, blond, blue-eyed.




Yeah, and even the blonde Swedes are usually tanned. I see Alicia was blonde too when she was little!


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, I guess then Charlize Theron and Penélope Cruz are anorexic too. Because they were ballet dancers as children too.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I was similar to Alicia - born as a blonde, but my hair eventually darkened quite a lot - and now my natural color is brown. Also, I had baby fat as a kid in my face for quite some time although my body was quite skinny, then started playing sports (handball & tennis) and everything became skinny  

But what I'm trying to say is that a lot of people think I don't eat or have some kind of eating disorder because of the way my body is, but I eat literally everything - from sweets to junk food to healthy food - I eat and love to eat. BUT when you do sports and have a quite good genetic background and are careful about how much you eat, you can't get fat. And I believe that is what is the case with Alicia as well - just look at her parents - both of them are thin, aren't they?


----------



## indian_summer

pearlyqueen said:


> Lots of kids are chubby but they grow out of it. I honestly don't think Alicia has an eating disorder; she loves cooking and describes herself as a foodie. I don't think Michael could handle an anorexic girlfriend either, he loves food! Here's a pic of Alicia cooking in the kitchen in Malta last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293047


A lot of anorectics are actually obsessed with food, cook books, and the like, so they can accurately describe themselves as "foodies". Of course I can't know for sure if she had any eating disorder, but a lot of ballet dancers do, as well as people with obsessive and perfectionist personalities (she comes across like this a bit in interviews - very, very preoccupied with what others think of her, and desperately needing to control it).


----------



## dangerouscurves

indian_summer said:


> A lot of anorectics are actually obsessed with food, cook books, and the like, so they can accurately describe themselves as "foodies". Of course I can't know for sure if she had any eating disorder, but a lot of ballet dancers do, as well as people with obsessive and perfectionist personalities (she comes across like this a bit in interviews - very, very preoccupied with what others think of her, and desperately needing to control it).




Now there, you're generalizing. You said you bet which means you're very sure about it. She doesn't look anorexic. She looks healthy to me. Healthy hair, healthy skin. No hollowed eyes. (Kanye shrugs).


----------



## pearlyqueen

indian_summer said:


> A lot of anorectics are actually obsessed with food, cook books, and the like, so they can accurately describe themselves as "foodies". Of course I can't know for sure if she had any eating disorder, but a lot of ballet dancers do, as well as people with obsessive and perfectionist personalities (she comes across like this a bit in interviews - very, very preoccupied with what others think of her, and desperately needing to control it).




As others have already said, Alicia looks way too healthy to have an eating disorder. IA it's a sweeping generalisation about ballet dancers and the fact is she quit ballet 10 years ago; maybe having to be strict about her weight was a struggle for her too. IMO unless there is evidence to support the anorexic suggestion it's best not to even go there. I don't see an obsessive, controlling personality either or a preoccupation with what others think of her, at least no more than other newcomers in her industry.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Agreed. Unless you have a proof she's anorexic don't say she is.


----------



## jcsepjj

indian_summer said:


> A lot of anorectics are actually obsessed with food, cook books, and the like, so they can accurately describe themselves as "foodies". Of course I can't know for sure if she had any eating disorder, but a lot of ballet dancers do, as well as people with obsessive and perfectionist personalities (she comes across like this a bit in interviews - very, very preoccupied with what others think of her, and desperately needing to control it).




Please provide some sources with examples of that kind of behaviour from her because it's not a side of her I recognise at all.


----------



## Sevencircles

littlerock said:


> I'm happy for her. I think the hate spewed towards her is so weird and, um, a bit unsettling and looney, that I was totally rooting for her. [emoji51]




I agree, she seems to be a great person. The media here in Sweden are the worst dirtdiggers in the world and still they have found very few negative things to say about her. If she has done something negative in the past everybody would know about it. At least if it happened in Sweden.

It´s hard to say  how her career will develop. I recently read that "Both the crown and the clownprincess of Sweden got an Oscar the same week". They obviously had Victor Borge and her frog dance on the Fallon show in mind but I wouldn´t be surprised if that nickname comes back to haunt her.

She has been lucky no doubt about that. Beeing based in London instead of LA was propably really good for her. She is certaintly no master of accents and can sometimes be  downright sloppy.  She worked with a dream team when she made Ex Machina and the Danish girl but with a bad director and lack of preparation time she could propably be more razzie then Oscar worthy.

She failed the tests for theater school in Sweden twice and it´s actually not that hard to understand why. A professional acting coach would certainly understand why only by watching her English language films. 

I wish her a really great career however and I hope that she can handle fame. She was not really a target for Paparazzis a year ago but she is now and some people can´t handle that at all.


----------



## sassbelle

Sevencircles said:


> She failed the tests for theater school in Sweden twice and it's actually not that hard to understand why. A professional acting coach would certainly understand why only by watching her English language films.



I don't understand your point in this? She literally got an 'swedish' oscar in her first featured film. It's too bad they couldn't see her talent. I have friends who went to acting school and they're no where to be seen.



Sevencircles said:


> I wish her a really great career however and I hope that she can handle fame. She was not really a target for Paparazzis a year ago but she is now and some people can´t handle that at all.



Well it's hard to predict, but for what I've seen I think she's taking fame really good. She has mentioned that she gets really shy when it comes to papparazzis but she knows that it's a part of her job and she doesn't really seem to care. I think we're good. She's down to earth and a hard working women, she's out there to make good films and not to be a celebrity.  Which I think makes that life so much easier.


----------



## Blueberry12

sassbelle said:


> I don't understand your point in this? She literally got an 'swedish' oscar in her first featured film. It's too bad they couldn't see her talent. I have friends who went to acting school and they're no where to be seen.



Indeed. It's interesting to cheek out the class pictures on the wall at " Teaterhögskolan" in Stockholm  from different years , most of the class members has no acting career to talk about. Or any other acting school.


----------



## Sevencircles

Theater and even more the movie industry works in a weird way. Some people  just don´t seem to make it despite huge talent. The reason is often that they started in a movie that turned out really bad in the end. Sometimes due to really bad editing or bad visual effects or some other reason the actor never thought about.

The b-movie stamp is often really hard to remove. Playing the lead in one bad movie is often enough even if one actor/actress does a great job. 

I am really looking forward to Alicias upcoming movies this year anyway and I hope and believe that all of them will be great.


----------



## BagBerry13

And I thought the infamous "Drama School Arrogance" is a solely British thing but apparently not. It's not about if you've been rejected from drama school but if you've been accepted into the right one. Because even people that have been accepted into drama school can't get a job for sh*t afterwards if they don't have the right name on their CV.


----------



## Sevencircles

BagBerry13 said:


> And I thought the infamous "Drama School Arrogance" is a solely British thing but apparently not. It's not about if you've been rejected from drama school but if you've been accepted into the right one. Because even people that have been accepted into drama school can't get a job for sh*t afterwards if they don't have the right name on their CV.



Having a really good agent must be very important as well. Alicia propably had a very good agent in the UK from day one. Doing well in Scandinavian films doesn´t hep much in the UK. There is  always a risk that there will be too many accentslips if you pick a foreign actor as well.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sevencircles said:


> Theater and even more the movie industry works in a weird way. Some people  just don´t seem to make it despite huge talent. The reason is often that they started in a movie that turned out really bad in the end. Sometimes due to really bad editing or bad visual effects or some other reason the actor never thought about.
> 
> The b-movie stamp is often really hard to remove. Playing the lead in one bad movie is often enough even if one actor/actress does a great job.
> 
> I am really looking forward to Alicias upcoming movies this year anyway and I hope and believe that all of them will be great.



It doesnt matter how much talent you have or which school you went to, "making it" in Hollywood is all based on luck and knowing the right people.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sevencircles said:


> Theater and even more the movie industry works in a weird way. Some people  just don´t seem to make it despite huge talent. The reason is often that they started in a movie that turned out really bad in the end. Sometimes due to really bad editing or bad visual effects or some other reason the actor never thought about.
> 
> The b-movie stamp is often really hard to remove. Playing the lead in one bad movie is often enough even if one actor/actress does a great job.
> 
> I am really looking forward to Alicias upcoming movies this year anyway and I hope and believe that all of them will be great.


Making it in Hollywood is all about meeting the right person at the right time despite talent or looks. Some say AV (like JLaw) has gotten ahead on her back for certain favors from Hollywood power players. Smh Dont know if this is true but it would explain her trajectory so far and her confidence in saying she expected to be more well known with more than 1 film in contention for major awards.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The backlash against a woman being confident in her abilities and her projects is astounding, even now after she was proved right and has an Oscar in her hand to prove it. and all off the back of one oft misinterpreted (imo) interview. Alicia had several very well received (including critically) films. That attracts the attention of other casting directors etc and so it goes on - she keeps getting cast. So far, she's shown quite a bit of range IMO. 

I have _never_ heard this level of criticism about a guy who has a handful of films come out in rapid succession and who has gotten to the top quickly.


----------



## jcsepjj

BadAzzBish said:


> Making it in Hollywood is all about meeting the right person at the right time despite talent or looks. Some say AV (like JLaw) has gotten ahead on her back for certain favors from Hollywood power players. Smh Dont know if this is true but it would explain her trajectory so far and her confidence in saying she expected to be more well known with more than 1 film in contention for major awards.




No, "some" don't say that. 

Her success isn't hard to explain at all. She gave and incredible performance in her first ever movie which lead to her winning the Swedish Oscar and being sent to Berlin Film Festival as a Shooting Star with the likes of Domhnall Gleeson and Andrea Riseborough. There are a lot of people looking for talents there and she was sent to London and had the chance to meet casting directors like Nina Gold e.g that thought she was good enough for a smaller part in Anna Karenina. And before all that she had already got cast and shot a Danish film that went on to get an Oscar Nomination + won two big awards at Berlinale. 

And the reason why she had the confidence to say she expected things to change was because she knew she'd have 7 films out during the upcoming months, she'd be an idiot thinking that wouldn't change things. She did over 50 press days last year. She also knew she'd work with Oscar winners Tom Hooper and Eddie Redmayne, say what you want about Hooper's movies but the way I see it, there's a reason actors from all three of his last movies ended up as Oscar winners. He's a very competent director.

Of course, you know all of this since we've gone through it before. I don't know why you keep insisting in this mantra. What is it about her that is so provoking? I'm really curious.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The backlash against a woman being confident in her abilities and her projects is astounding, even now after she was proved right and has an Oscar in her hand to prove it. and all off the back of one oft misinterpreted (imo) interview. Alicia had several very well received (including critically) films. *That attracts the attention of other casting directors etc* and so it goes on - she keeps getting cast. So far, she's shown quite a bit of range IMO.
> 
> I have _never_ heard this level of criticism about a guy who has a handful of films come out in rapid succession and who has gotten to the top quickly.



I think especially in Alicia's case this was a major factor in it. It was stated before in interviews that she took initiative and sought out casting directors in London herself, meeting with them. As she said in her acceptance speech Nina Gold was a big supporter and I can see that. If Nina Gold likes you she will cast you again and again. I've seen it myself. We've dealt with her earlier this year and the person got a job in the next Brad Pitt film but that wasn't the only thing. After that she continued inviting actors from that agency for other castings. When she sees you're capable she'll give you the time of day. And this clearly happened with Alicia hence her doing lots of British films.


----------



## mollie12

> Her success isn't hard to explain at all. She gave and incredible performance in her first ever movie which lead to her winning the Swedish Oscar and *being sent to Berlin Film Festival as a Shooting Star with the likes of Domhnall Gleeson and Andrea Riseborough. There are a lot of people looking for talents there and she was sent to London and had the chance to meet casting directors like Nina Gold* e.g that thought she was good enough for a smaller part in Anna Karenina. And before all that she had already got cast and shot a Danish film that went on to get an Oscar Nomination + won two big awards at Berlinale.



Yeah, this.  Plus there's a Scandinavian film festival in London where Pure was screened. 

I genuinely think some people don't understand the concept of casting directors.  Their job is to scout talent, not only through in-person auditions in LA/London/NYC, but by watching the little indie films that don't go anywhere or make any money but might get rave reviews for actors in the trades. They also take video auditions ALL the time. 

 Nina Gold (Burnt and The Danish Girl), Jina Jay (Anna Karenina), Lucy Bevan (The Fifth Estate & Testament of Youth), and Francine Maisler (Ex Machina and The Light Between Oceans) are all  some of the most high-profile casting directors in the US and the UK.  They keep on eye on up-coming talent and then coordinate/recommend actors to their directors.  There's nothing remotely suspicious about how AV's career has unfolded.


----------



## Singra

I still don't get why people question her "sudden" rise, if you regularly watch foreign movies it doesn't feel sudden, she's been up and coming for years. 





FreeSpirit71 said:


> The backlash against a woman being confident in her abilities and her projects is astounding, even now after she was proved right and has an Oscar in her hand to prove it. *and all off the back of one oft misinterpreted (imo) interview. *Alicia had several very well received (including critically) films. That attracts the attention of other casting directors etc and so it goes on - she keeps getting cast. So far, she's shown quite a bit of range IMO.
> 
> I have _never_ heard this level of criticism about a guy who has a handful of films come out in rapid succession and who has gotten to the top quickly.



Which interview is that?  I don't follow her closely enough to know.


----------



## Blueberry12

DI from last tuesday :


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Singra said:


> I still don't get why people question her "sudden" rise, if you regularly watch foreign movies it doesn't feel sudden, she's been up and coming for years.



Because God forbid that woman is talented, successful and so good in her field. Plus, let's not forget she also has a great man that stands by her side. Interestingly enough, only other women speak against her. _Girl power ftw! _


----------



## Sevencircles

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Girl power ftw! [/I]



Fassbender? 

She clearly turned the cheek to Fassbender when he kissed her to show the world that she is not in love with him (not anymore.at least)

She would propably have kissed Eddie Redmayne. in the same way if he was sitting beside her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Round and round we go.... I meant you go...


----------



## pearlyqueen

dangerouscurves said:


> Round and round we go.... I meant you go...




I know, when will it stop? I think we all know the main reason Alicia is targeted with these allegations and slurs.... Michael Fassbender. The level of denial amongst some of his fans is frankly weird for adult women. Fast forward another 6 months and there will be a new bunch of theories and interpretations of their relationship....anything will suffice except the reality they are a couple.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pearlyqueen said:


> I know, when will it stop? I think we all know the main reason Alicia is targeted with these allegations and slurs.... Michael Fassbender. The level of denial amongst some of his fans is frankly weird for adult women. Fast forward another 6 months and there will be a new bunch of theories and interpretations of their relationship....anything will suffice except the reality they are a couple.




Let me get the popcorn for that!


----------



## BadAzzBish

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I have _never_ heard this level of criticism about a guy who has a handful of films come out in rapid succession and who has gotten to the top quickly.



Must've missed all the gay rumors about Eddie Redmayne and Benedict Cumberbatch. Also, the man sl*t , Weinstein pr tool comments on Fassbender. [emoji19]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Wherever that was, it wasn't here and it certainly wasn't sustained like it has been about AV. Since I read most of the gossip blogs I'm sure it would have been there, no? And I didn't see it. 

Do you have links?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Does she really get all that much criticism outside this forum? I clicked an ONTD article about her and people were all for her and said she could do better than MF


----------



## Morgane

0





jcsepjj said:


> No, "some" don't say that.
> 
> Her success isn't hard to explain at all. She gave and incredible performance in her first ever movie which lead to her winning the Swedish Oscar and* being sent to Berlin Film Festival as a Shooting Star with the likes of Domhnall Gleeson and Andrea Riseborough. *There are a lot of people looking for talents there and she was sent to London and had the chance to meet casting directors like Nina Gold e.g that thought she was good enough for a smaller part in Anna Karenina. *And before all that she had already got cast and shot a Danish film that went on to get an Oscar Nomination + won two big awards at Berlinale. *


Yes,Berlin Film Festival 2011.. Five years ago. And before her Shooting Star award,she had already been considered for Snow White and the Huntsman. Apparently,she was the first choice among the foreign actresses (Felicity Jones,Bella Heathcoat). Funnily enough,Fassbender was also considered to play the huntsman. That year,if I remember well,she was also cast in Seventh Son,her first big budget movie and Joe Wright wanted Alicia for AK after having seen her in Pure. She was cast in most of the movies released this year while she was still promoting/campaigning for A Royal Affair and AK .. just saying..
It's also funny that Brie Larson was nominated for a BAFTA  Rising Star award this year,while she was nominated for that award three years ago.. a Swedish nobody who came out of nowhere..



> *And the reason why she had the confidence to say she expected things to change was because she knew she'd have 7 films out during the upcoming months*, she'd be an idiot thinking that wouldn't change things. She did over 50 press days last year. She also knew she'd work with Oscar winners Tom Hooper and Eddie Redmayne, say what you want about Hooper's movies but the way I see it, there's a reason actors from all three of his last movies ended up as Oscar winners. He's a very competent director.


Movies that she started to promote in January (Ex Machina,TOY).. Nobody gave her covers because she was the "it girl" of the year.
I also agree with FreeSpirit about the W mag interview. I don't see how she was saying that she was sure to win an Oscar.. she talked about three movies in contention (festivals,awards buzz) and EM was not even among them. 



mollie12 said:


> Yeah, this.  Plus there's a Scandinavian film festival in London where Pure was screened.
> 
> I genuinely think some people don't understand the concept of casting directors.  Their job is to scout talent, not only through in-person auditions in LA/London/NYC, but by watching the little indie films that don't go anywhere or make any money but might get rave reviews for actors in the trades. They also take video auditions ALL the time.
> 
> Nina Gold (Burnt and The Danish Girl), Jina Jay (Anna Karenina), Lucy Bevan (The Fifth Estate & Testament of Youth), and Francine Maisler (Ex Machina and The Light Between Oceans) are all  some of the most high-profile casting directors in the US and the UK.  They keep on eye on up-coming talent and then coordinate/recommend actors to their directors.  There's nothing remotely suspicious about how AV's career has unfolded.


This. Also,it's worth noting that some of her movies share the same production team or part of the same production team (AK and TDG,TOY and TLBO).
His fans aside,there's a reason why I've never seen anyone question her career.. 



> They also take video auditions ALL the time


Absolutely true. She said that she prepared her video audition for EM with the crew of Son of a Gun.




BadAzzBish said:


> Must've missed all the gay rumors about Eddie Redmayne and Benedict Cumberbatch. Also, the man sl*t , *Weinstein pr tool comments on Fassbender. *[emoji19]


That kind of comment is strictly related to the "comments" about her.. because otherwise all the theories about them wouldn't make sense anymore. We had a perfect example in his thread some months ago.




Singra said:


> I still don't get why people question her "sudden" rise, if you regularly watch foreign movies it doesn't feel sudden, she's been up and coming for years.
> 
> Which interview is that?  I don't follow her closely enough to know.


http://www.wmagazine.com/people/celebrities/2015/03/alicia-vikander-actress/


----------



## Morgane

Blueberry12 said:


> DI from last tuesday :
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294844
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294845
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294846


Thanks. 



Sevencircles said:


> I agree, she seems to be a great person. The media here in Sweden are the worst dirtdiggers in the world and still they have found very few negative things to say about her. If she has done something negative in the past everybody would know about it. At least if it happened in Sweden.
> 
> ItÂ´s hard to say  how her career will develop. I recently read that "Both the crown and the clownprincess of Sweden got an Oscar the same week". They obviously had Victor Borge and her frog dance on the Fallon show in mind but I wouldnÂ´t be surprised if that nickname comes back to haunt her.
> 
> She has been lucky no doubt about that. Beeing based in London instead of LA was propably really good for her.* She is certaintly no master of accents and can sometimes be  downright sloppy.  She worked with a dream team when she made Ex Machina and the Danish girl but with a bad director and lack of preparation time she could propably be more razzie then Oscar worthy.*
> 
> She failed the tests for theater school in Sweden twice and itÂ´s actually not that hard to understand why. A professional acting coach would certainly understand why only by watching her English language films.
> 
> I wish her a really great career however and I hope that she can handle fame. She was not really a target for Paparazzis a year ago but she is now and some people canÂ´t handle that at all.


I  think she did an excellent job with her British accent in Testament of Youth,and she said she was scared to play a person like Vera Brittain.
While it's true that Garland and Whitehurst did a great work in Ex Machina,I think that few actors could have pulled off her performance,honestly. And I absolutely disagree about TDG. She's the one who elevates the movie despite Hooper's questionable choices and a poorly written script (and character).

With Alejandro González Iñárritu:


----------



## indian_summer

pearlyqueen said:


> I know, when will it stop? I think we all know the main reason Alicia is targeted with these allegations and slurs.... Michael Fassbender. The level of denial amongst some of his fans is frankly weird for adult women. Fast forward another 6 months and there will be a new bunch of theories and interpretations of their relationship....anything will suffice except the reality they are a couple.


It has nothing to do with Michael Fassbender (there were women he was linked to whom I like), and I would say it has nothing to do with her talent as an actress either, at least for most people. I for one agree she's quite a good actress, and was really brilliant in Ex-machina. I just can't seem to warm up to her or her personality, just get a feeling of fakeness out of her, from interviews and from what I read online. Like I said before, you get a feeling that she and/or her people read everything and try to control everything that is written about her online. Maybe people would like her more if there weren't tons of PRs and stans shouting all the time how great she is (and getting so angry when other people don't like her)...


----------



## Sevencircles

indian_summer said:


> It has nothing to do with Michael Fassbender (there were women he was linked to whom I like), and I would say it has nothing to do with her talent as an actress either, at least for most people. I for one agree she's quite a good actress, and was really brilliant in Ex-machina. I just can't seem to warm up to her or her personality, just get a feeling of fakeness out of her, from interviews and from what I read online. Like I said before, you get a feeling that she and/or her people read everything and try to control everything that is written about her online. Maybe people would like her more if there weren't tons of PRs and stans shouting all the time how great she is (and getting so angry when other people don't like her)...



She is a child of the environment she grew up in just like everyone else. In Sweden people tend to be a bit overrehearsed if they have an important TV interview to do, Most people tend to be  a bit melancholic if they are not drunk. Friends with benefit is really common (at least for people her age) and it´s not weird to remain friends with benefit for a very long time. 

In one of the most celebritydirt digging countries she seems to be one of a  few that has got no dirt in her closet, is truly hardworking and still a sweetheart in person.


----------



## pearlyqueen

indian_summer said:


> It has nothing to do with Michael Fassbender (there were women he was linked to whom I like), and I would say it has nothing to do with her talent as an actress either, at least for most people. I for one agree she's quite a good actress, and was really brilliant in Ex-machina. I just can't seem to warm up to her or her personality, just get a feeling of fakeness out of her, from interviews and from what I read online. Like I said before, you get a feeling that she and/or her people read everything and try to control everything that is written about her online. Maybe people would like her more if there weren't tons of PRs and stans shouting all the time how great she is (and getting so angry when other people don't like her)...




Maybe it has nothing to do with Michael Fassbender for you personally, but that would put you in the minority. Most of the hate that gets spewed on her comes from a section of his fans, there is absolutely no doubt about that. The same voices writing the same tedious poison about her all over the Internet. 

Can't say I agree that I get a fake vibe about her either, but I can sometimes sense she is very nervous. Nor do I see "tons of PRs and s**** shouting all the time how great she is", although I have seen the same comment before on sites specially created to hate on her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pics of Alicia at the Louis Vuitton show today at Paris Fashion Week.




https://twitter.com/britishvogue/status/707509865934155776


And here in the front row looking very happy:




https://twitter.com/stuartemmrichny/status/707503448212643840


----------



## jcsepjj

I like that outfit and she looks well rested, a lot of smiles from inside the event. I hope she does some interviews so we get an idea of where she's been since the Oscars!


----------



## August_Lee

A pic with Lea Seydoux

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCuy5N0AqUs


----------



## jcsepjj




----------



## blueblues

jcsepjj said:


> I like that outfit and she looks well rested, a lot of smiles from inside the event. I hope she does some interviews so we get an idea of where she's been since the Oscars!


    According to this she went back to Europe (London?) last Thursday to start preparations for Submergance. She is taking a crash course in oceanography and learning how to handle a deep-sea submersible (must be fun to be an actor and get to do all those things).

 Before that who knows, but at least she got 3-4 days off.


----------



## jcsepjj

blueblues said:


> According to this she went back to Europe (London?) last Thursday to start preparations for Submergance. She is taking a crash course in oceanography and learning how to handle a deep-sea submersible (must be fun to be an actor and get to do all those things).
> 
> Before that who knows, but at least she got 3-4 days off.




Yes I read that article too but I doubt it's very accurate. I think DM only made guesses on time and place. It's possible that they've made changes in the script but that article's description of her character doesn't fit. And I also don't believe she flew in from LA. She said in an interview today that she's starting preparations in Brest tomorrow. I think she's been on vacation until now and got back a few days ago. Michael hasn't been on set in Norway either, they've been shooting other scenes in his absent.


----------



## BagBerry13

I like that she's sporting a more androgynous look and that we finally enter the era of flats being in style which can only mean for us ordinary people that at some we'll be able to buy flats in stores that are elegant and stylish and that are not ballet flats. I mean now that Victoria Beckham announced she has switched.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Yes I read that article too but I doubt it's very accurate. I think DM only made guesses on time and place. It's possible that they've made changes in the script but that article's description of her character doesn't fit. And I also don't believe she flew in from LA. She said in an interview today that she's starting preparations in Brest tomorrow. I think she's been on vacation until now and got back a few days ago. Michael hasn't been on set in Norway either, they've been shooting other scenes in his absent.




IA. I think Alicia has been somewhere with Michael since the Oscars.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Lea & Alicia together - my two favorite European actresses


----------



## damiansport1

http://www.hawtcelebs.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/alicia-vikander-at-louis-vuitton-fashion-show-in-paris-03-09-2016_8.jpg

Look at those bags under her eyes ;p She was partying hard after oscar win


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That outfit does not work, but I really like the blouse.


----------



## mollie12

How long has she been saying in interviews that she's renovating/remodelling her apartment?  It seems like she's trotted out that line for a 10 months.


----------



## mollie12

She flew in to see MF in Norway last weekend before PFW.  http://radiorjukan.no/nyheter/694/storutrykning-var-snomannen-filmen/


----------



## August_Lee

I don't think this has been posted but this was made around the Golden Globes






https://www.instagram.com/p/BCWnU2GFwh


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> I don't think this has been posted but this was made around the Golden Globes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCWnU2GFwh




Beautiful picture, Alicia looks so feminine and elegant.


----------



## Blueberry12

The Danish Girl is NR 1 on the list :


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> *I like that she's sporting a more androgynous look *and that we finally enter the era of flats being in style which can only mean for us ordinary people that at some we'll be able to buy flats in stores that are elegant and stylish and that are not ballet flats. I mean now that Victoria Beckham announced she has switched.


I like the shoes too. I think she probably prefers that style. 



With the photographer Björne Larson (Z magazine 2013)


----------



## Morgane

Interview magazine 2011 (these Swedish nobodies.. )



> When Alicia Vikander auditioned to play 18th-century Danish Queen Caroline Mathilde in screenwriter-director Nikolaj Arcels upcoming feature debut, A Royal Affair, the Swedish-born actress faced a peculiar challenge: After the last casting, the director came to my hotel to speak with me, and I just smiled and nodded, says Vikander. In fact, it took Arcel three attempts to realize that Vikander, whod just aced the audition, couldnt really understand Danish.
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, its a testament to Vikanders facility for pretending, as she likes to call it, that Arcels only response was to say, Okay, Ill tell you in English: You got the part. The 22-year-old Gothenburg-raised Vikander spent her childhood, quite literally, in the performing-arts world, sometimes sleeping in the wings while her mother, the Swedish stage actress Maria Fahl Vikander, was rehearsing. Vikander went on to train at the Royal Swedish Ballet School, but after a few injuries and subsequent foot and back surgeries, she decided to hang up her pointe shoes and follow in her mothers footsteps. Vikanders ascendance has been strong and swift: Earlier this year she was a dark-horse winner at the Swedish Oscar-equivalent Guldbagge Awards when she was named Best Actress for her performance in Lisa Langseths gritty psychodrama Pure, in which she played a symphony receptionist who, with an oft-absent alcoholic mother, seeks solace in her proximity to Mozart and Massenetand in the arms of the orchestras married conductor. (In an interesting web of Scandinavian intrigue, Vikander beat out Noomi Rapace, who once held the lead in the play from which Pure is adapted; Arcel is of course best known for adapting the Swedish film version of Stieg Larssons The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (2009), which made Rapace an international star.) As historyand the fact that Lars von Trier is an executive producer on A Royal Affairwould suggest, Queen Carolines perverse love triangle with her schizophrenic king and his German doctor is destined to take some similarly dark turns. But former ballerina Vikander is quick to see the bright side in inhabiting black swans and dancing in the shadows. Every morning, call time was at 4:30 a.m., and I would always fall asleep in hair-and-makeup, she recalls of work on the film. But then an hour and 45 minutes later, I got to wake up a queen.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Pic of Alicia I don't remember seeing before at a LV dinner for Paris Fashion Week last October. There is also a pic of Michael at the event.




http://m.vogue.fr/sorties/on-y-etai...diner-louis-vuitton-chez-maxims-a-paris/23014


----------



## Singra

^ I had to look it up, maybe it means this...



> Someone who thinks their hot sh*t, when they really are hot sh*t. But at the same time they're lame for being conceited. If you know a jup he's too scared to make a move.
> Urban dictionary






BagBerry13 said:


> *I like that she's sporting a more androgynous look and that we finally enter the era of flats being in style which can only mean for us ordinary people that at some we'll be able to buy flats in stores that are elegant and stylish and that are not ballet flats.* I mean now that Victoria Beckham announced she has switched.



Couldn't agree more. 




Morgane said:


> I like the shoes too. I think she probably prefers that style.
> View attachment 3300328



^ She looks really good in the docs, leggings and coat.  






Sevencircles said:


> *I wonder what she said in that interview?*
> 
> Part of the reason why people don´t like her in the US is propably that she seems and looks very jup. (Even Jimmy Fallon gave her a hint I guess).
> 
> In Sweden there are very few jups (and in Europe in general) and people aren´t really awhare of it.




Morgan posted the link a few pages back (thanks to M for posting it), I was too busy to reply.


----------



## Sevencircles

Singra said:


> Morgan posted the link a few pages back (thanks to M for posting it), I was too busy to reply.



Thank you 

Anyone knows if she is up for any TV interviews in the near future?


----------



## sassbelle

It was such a buzz around her during the oscars and before that so now when there hasn't been any news I'm missing her LOL


----------



## blueblues

Blueberry12 said:


> The Danish Girl is NR 1 on the list :


 In Sweden, yes! It almost doubled its gross after the Oscars. Same thing in Denmark.

  In general it is hard for me to believe that the studios get back the millions they invest in award campaigns. Possibly from the DVD and streaming markets, I don't know.
  In this case though, Scandinavia alone probably payed for at least Alicias campaign.


----------



## pearlyqueen

sassbelle said:


> It was such a buzz around her during the oscars and before that so now when there hasn't been any news I'm missing her LOL




I expect we won't see much of Alicia until she starts promoting Jason Bourne and The Light Between Oceans. It's probably good because there's a danger she could get over exposed and I'm sure she wants to avoid that.


----------



## blueblues

This looks like something that evolved organically during a photo shot. Whatever they are paying her, it's too little.


----------



## August_Lee

blueblues said:


> This looks like something that evolved organically during a photo shot. Whatever they are paying her, it's too little.



Thanks. She looks really cute and I like the purses.

Also here is some LV Handbag Ads




_Alicia Vikander for Louis Vuitton, s/s 2016_
http://edenliaothewomb.tumblr.com/post/141039901409/alicia-vikander-for-louis-vuitton-ss-2016


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> This looks like something that evolved organically during a photo shot. Whatever they are paying her, it's too little.





Loved it! [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

New report from Norwegian source - Alicia has been staying in Rjukan with Michael for most of the time post Oscars:

http://radiorjukan.no/nyheter/711/alicia-vikander-dro-fra-rjukan/


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> New report from Norwegian source - Alicia has been staying in Rjukan with Michael for most of the time post Oscars:
> 
> http://radiorjukan.no/nyheter/711/alicia-vikander-dro-fra-rjukan/




That's a well deserved vacation for both of them, there isn't much to do in Rjukan, so my bet is they went skiing. It's the kind of place where they could go completely incognito, Rjukan only has a population of 3000. It seems Alicia's best friend met up with her in Paris on Monday night, I wonder if she's the one who has Oscar


----------



## Morgane

Singra said:


> Morgan posted the link a few pages back (thanks to M for posting it), I was too busy to reply.






blueblues said:


> This looks like something that evolved organically during a photo shot. Whatever they are paying her, it's too little.


 
I like this! I agree. She's also one of the few people who can pull off some outfits that I've seen in the past months.   



pearlyqueen said:


> New report from Norwegian source - Alicia has been staying in Rjukan with Michael for most of the time post Oscars:  http://radiorjukan.no/nyheter/711/alicia-vikander-dro-fra-rjukan/


So she came back after the PFW.  










11-year-old Alicia dancing in Paquita:
http://www.expressen.se/gt/noje/okanda-dansfilmen-pa-alicia-vikander/
Very good.

Source


----------



## Freckles1

I like it!!


----------



## jcsepjj

Morgane said:


> 11-year-old Alicia dancing in Paquita:
> http://www.expressen.se/gt/noje/okanda-dansfilmen-pa-alicia-vikander/
> Very good.
> 
> Source




Thanks for posting the dance clip, I've been meaning to! 

Alicia is eleven in that clip and they are interviewing her teachers at the time. 
"I remember her as being very kind and forward. She talked a lot about her plans of becoming an actress. She missed some school because of the theatre. We're really proud of her here."

The other teacher said "She was a "super student" because she was always so motivated. She always wanted to do her best and be in the front row. Even though the students were suppose to take turns she always found a way to get to the front anyways. She was a "super artist" "

Alicia's teacher when she was in her late teens was choreographer Joseph Sturdy, he said in an interview that he picked her for the female lead part in their final production senior year. The male lead now works at the Royal Opera and he said they were a class of very high achieving students and she was very competent and had a great presence. 

http://www.svt.se/kultur/film/historien-om-alicia-vikander


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia won the Best Actress award for TDG at the Empire Film Awards in London this evening, but looks like she wasn't there to collect it in person.





https://twitter.com/bbcnewsbeat/status/711632451047657472


----------



## jcsepjj

That's a really great win given that it's the readers who vote! She was up against Brie Larson, Jennifer Lawrence, Charlize Theron and Emily Blunt. A shame she couldn't be there to accept the award, would have been great to get a pic of her and Matt together!


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia won the Best Actress award for TDG at the Empire Film Awards in London this evening, but looks like she wasn't there to collect it in person.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307155
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/bbcnewsbeat/status/711632451047657472


Great! She's also nominated as best actress at the MTV Movie Awards.



jcsepjj said:


> Thanks for posting the dance clip, I've been meaning to!
> 
> Alicia is eleven in that clip and they are interviewing her teachers at the time.
> "I remember her as being very kind and forward. She talked a lot about her plans of becoming an actress. She missed some school because of the theatre. We're really proud of her here."
> 
> The other teacher said "She was a "super student" because she was always so motivated. She always wanted to do her best and be in the front row. Even though the students were suppose to take turns she always found a way to get to the front anyways. She was a "super artist" "
> 
> Alicia's teacher when she was in her late teens was choreographer Joseph Sturdy, he said in an interview that he picked her for the female lead part in their final production senior year. The male lead now works at the Royal Opera and he said they were a class of very high achieving students and she was very competent and had a great presence.
> 
> http://www.svt.se/kultur/film/historien-om-alicia-vikander


Thanks! I really want to see Lidberg's The Rain.

http://iconosquare.com/p/1204749523676514230_1077340976




> #alliebertram des #sirenedemako Le nec plus ultra #throwback à l'école d'été de #ballet avec #aliciavikander #oscar #congratulations #beautiful #dance #dancing #beautyphotography #picture #perfect #perfectwomen



One of her first photoshoots



Phoyographed in London (2011)
http://www.cafe.se/alicia-vikander-intervju/


----------



## Morgane

Marie Claire March 2016









Greta Gerwig and Alicia:
http://iconosquare.com/p/1210809045271338596_476183734


----------



## blueblues

So apparently Domhnall Gleeson and Oscar Isaac attended an "anti-AI protest" in Austin the other week.



 Those two are hilarious. Look at Doms face! 

  [FONT=&quot]Like some posters on Twitter I cant help wondering what would have happened if Alicia had been there too. What if she just stood at the intersection in her white lace dress, curiously looking at people? Would there be panic? A riot?

[FONT=&quot]Source[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## sassbelle

No news in forever....


----------



## sassbelle

*&#8207;@AppleMusic*
From @m83news to @mogwaiband, #AliciaVikander shares her favorite tracks!
cc: @danishgirlmov
[I]http://apple.co/MishMashMixtape[/I]


----------



## miasharma

blueblues said:


> This looks like something that evolved organically during a photo shot. Whatever they are paying her, it's too little.




Is that weird and awkward dance supposed to make me buy a Louis bag? The outfits are hideous too, distracting from the actual bag. 

Also, her natural hair is in pretty bad shape. Stringy and damaged. She should put the extensions back in asap.


----------



## sassbelle

sassbelle said:


> *&#8207;@AppleMusic*
> From @m83news to @mogwaiband, #AliciaVikander shares her favorite tracks!
> cc: @danishgirlmov
> [I]http://apple.co/MishMashMixtape[/I]


Le temps de l&#8217;amour - Francoise Hardy
24/25 - Kings of Convenience
The Lion&#8217;s Roar - First Aid Kit
Under your spell - Desire
Wicked Games (feat Anna Naklab) - Parra for Cuva
Midnight City - M83
Pumped up Kicks - Foster the People
French Navy - Camera Obscura
Hungry Face - Mogwai
Is there a Ghost - Band of Horses
Crosses - José González
Hard Time - Seinabo Sey
Riptide - Vance Joy
Float - Pacific Air
Pop Art Blue - Zero 7
In for the Kill - La Roux


----------



## jcsepjj

sassbelle said:


> No news in forever....




She's been off traveling and catching some sun, not long until they start Submergence! 

Peggy Siegal's Oscar Diary. 
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/oscar-diary-2016_b_9534508.html



> At 1:00 a.m. Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender invited me to the second-toughest ticket, Guy Osearys dancing til dawn party. If youre not A-list enough to be invited, your only hope is to arrive in an Oscar winners car. Friends of Alicia and Michael needed three SUVs. One block before Checkpoint Charlie we condensed into two vans, forcing myself and others to lay on the floor, unseen. As we arrived at the security check, flashlights scanned the interior and our muffled giggles went unheard. Once inside, I was terrified of being spotted by Guy Oseary, who ejected me two years earlier for the sin of being a publicist. I hid on the dark dance floor in iridescent pink until 4:00 a.m., surrounded by Hollywood royalty letting off steam  a perfect setting for the closing credits of a hotly contested Academy season.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> She's been off traveling and catching some sun, not long until they start Submergence!
> 
> Peggy Siegal's Oscar Diary.
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/oscar-diary-2016_b_9534508.html




I believe Alicia and Michael were seen together in San Sebastián on Saturday evening [emoji3]


----------



## August_Lee

*lessourcesdecaudalieOu*_ se détendre après la cérémonie des Oscars ? Aux #lessourcesdecaudalie bien sûr ! _#michaelfassbender (#stevejobs) et #aliciavikander (#thedanishgirl) ! #oscar #star
https://www.instagram.com/p/BDh_Lc4jqMZ


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> *lessourcesdecaudalieOu*_ se détendre après la cérémonie des Oscars ? Aux #lessourcesdecaudalie bien sûr ! _#michaelfassbender (#stevejobs) et #aliciavikander (#thedanishgirl) ! #oscar #star
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDh_Lc4jqMZ




Lovely pic of Michael and Alicia [emoji3] That is a beautiful part of France, and looks like they are staying in a chateau; they must have headed there after their weekend in San Sebastián.


----------



## dalinda

i've seen a picture of her on instagram...she's going to be in a period drama Tulip fever which comes out later this year. can't wait!


----------



## Morgane

sassbelle said:


> Le temps de l&#8217;amour - Francoise Hardy
> 24/25 - Kings of Convenience
> The Lion&#8217;s Roar - First Aid Kit
> Under your spell - Desire
> Wicked Games (feat Anna Naklab) - Parra for Cuva
> Midnight City - M83
> Pumped up Kicks - Foster the People
> French Navy - Camera Obscura
> Hungry Face - Mogwai
> Is there a Ghost - Band of Horses
> Crosses - José González
> Hard Time - Seinabo Sey
> Riptide - Vance Joy
> Float - Pacific Air
> Pop Art Blue - Zero 7
> In for the Kill - La Roux


M83,Mogwai,Vance Joy,La Roux.. very good choices.  I didn't that version of Wicked Games.  These are her top movies and female performances:
http://www.imdb.com/feature/alicia-vikander-top-films-to-watch-over-and-over/ls031576382/
http://www.imdb.com/list/ls031576743/#1

With her brother when she was 15


Source


----------



## blueblues

Alicia and Wim Wenders arrived in Berlin today (low key style, just as she likes it) for a week of filming. Next week they continue to France.

German article






 I wonder how they are going to do the initial meeting on the beach. It is supposed to be at Christmas, but it will be hard to make it look like that this time of year. Maybe they already shot that scene when she went to Brest the other week.


----------



## jcsepjj

blueblues said:


> Alicia and Wim Wenders arrived in Berlin today (low key style, just as she likes it) for a week of filming. Next week they continue to France.
> 
> German article
> 
> View attachment 3321126
> 
> View attachment 3321127
> 
> 
> I wonder how they are going to do the initial meeting on the beach. It is supposed to be at Christmas, but it will be hard to make it look like that this time of year. Maybe they already shot that scene when she went to Brest the other week.




Thanks for posting! Finally it's getting started!  I think James was seen in London during the days Alicia was in Brest. 

Alicia is nominated for best actress at the MTV Movie Awards on Sunday, I doubt she'll go because of Submergence but I really hope she does.


----------



## Sevencircles

Here  are some vintageclips from a Swedish dramaserie she made in 07.


Check out 16.29-22.09 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoMwx1fTqnw

8.40 and onwards for a follow up below

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybVIxRFVDpM

You don´t need any translation actually. The same thing that happened to Alicia´s character happens to girls all over the world on a regular basis.

The rest of the episodes are propably only interesting to swedishspeakers I guess.


----------



## blueblues

Looks like the beach scene in Submergance will be shot outside Dieppe, north of Paris, not in Brest. They are looking for extras in the area for April 22-28.
Normandie news site




jcsepjj said:


> Alicia is nominated for best actress at the MTV Movie Awards on Sunday, I doubt she'll go because of Submergence but I really hope she does.


  Too bad it is in LA, but her chances of winning have to be slim anyway. She is up against a couple of really big blockbusters.



Sevencircles said:


> Here are some vintageclips from a Swedish dramaserie she made in 07.


  They made three episodes a week, more than a hundred the first year, so the quality had to be rather poor. I remember being home from work with the flu when I started to watch it online, just out of curiosity. It was the first time I saw Alicia *), and I ended up fast-forwarding through it just to watch her scenes. There was just something about her...

  [FONT=&quot]*) I had seen that miming appearance when she was 8, but I did not realize that was her until a couple of month ago.[/FONT]


----------



## Sevencircles

blueblues said:


> They made three episodes a week, more than a hundred the first year, so the quality had to be rather poor. I remember being home from work with the flu when I started to watch it online, just out of curiosity. It was the first time I saw Alicia *), and I ended up fast-forwarding through it just to watch her scenes. There was just something about her...



I liked the first season but lost interest really quickly.

I remember the episode where she cried in the bathroom stall in particular. She seems so genuine when she is crying, Many people propably assume that she is just being herself when she is crying.

Here is another vintageclip from a Swedish christmasprogram from 05.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrFKT6xEGMk


----------



## August_Lee

*appalachianapparelassociation *Alicia Vikander is featured in the May edition of @instylemagazine along with the steps and timeline of the creation of her beautiful Oscars dress.&#128525;&#128155; Go check it out if you can! Goodnight fashioneers!





https://www.instagram.com/p/BEIHFr4mrnj/


----------



## BagBerry13

blueblues said:


> Alicia and Wim Wenders arrived in Berlin today (low key style, just as she likes it) for a week of filming. Next week they continue to France.
> 
> German article
> 
> View attachment 3321126
> 
> View attachment 3321127
> 
> 
> I wonder how they are going to do the initial meeting on the beach. It is supposed to be at Christmas, but it will be hard to make it look like that this time of year. Maybe they already shot that scene when she went to Brest the other week.



They've only shot for a week in Berlin the article says. Afterwards it was back to France. They're also supposed to shoot in Africa.


----------



## Morgane

http://variety.com/2016/film/global...rlin-james-mcavoy-alicia-vikander-1201751210/

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/sean-young-catwoman-a-role-880058


> What actress in Hollywood do you see as the heir apparent to Sean Young?
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence and Alicia Vikander. Smart, really watchable movie stars.



Derek Kettela for Glamour (2012)


----------



## Morgane

World premiere of the Jason Bourne trailer:

@kristapley: That car chase through the Vegas strip in "Jason Bourne" is HOLY ****ING ****-level. 

@colliderfrosty: Just saw the world premiere of the JASON BOURNE trailer. I love this series and the trailer is loaded with action and mystery. I'm so in. 

@BrentALang: "Jason Bourne" producer Frank Marshall says Las Vegas chase scene is "best Bourne chase ever." Shut down Strip to film.  #CinemaCon2016

 @joblocom: New trailer for Jason Bourne looks so badass and filled with all those &#8220;Oh, ****!&#8221; moments you love from the series. Can&#8217;t wait.


----------



## jcsepjj

Morgane said:


> World premiere of the Jason Bourne trailer:
> 
> @kristapley: That car chase through the Vegas strip in "Jason Bourne" is HOLY ****ING ****-level.
> 
> @colliderfrosty: Just saw the world premiere of the JASON BOURNE trailer. I love this series and the trailer is loaded with action and mystery. I'm so in.
> 
> @BrentALang: "Jason Bourne" producer Frank Marshall says Las Vegas chase scene is "best Bourne chase ever." Shut down Strip to film.  #CinemaCon2016
> 
> @joblocom: New trailer for Jason Bourne looks so badass and filled with all those Oh, ****! moments you love from the series. Cant wait.




So excited for this, hope they release the trailer soon!!


----------



## Morgane

http://variety.com/2016/film/news/cinemacon-buzzmeter-whats-hot-and-cold-in-las-vegas-1201752133/


http://www.ew.com/article/2016/04/13/jason-bourne-trailer-cinemacon


> Producer Frank Marshall debuted the trailer for this summers Jason Bourne during Universals presentation at CinemaCon Wednesday, promising that the sequence shot in Las Vegas was the best Bourne chase ever. Noting the long passage of time since The Bourne Ultimatum, Marshall said that he, director Paul Greengrass, and star Matt Damon havent made a movie for almost 10 years. (At no point in his remarks did he mention The Bourne Legacy, 2012s Diet Caffeine Freeboot version of Bourne.)&#8203;
> 
> In the trailer, Jason Bourne reunites with the character played by Julia Stiles who you definitely just remember as Julia Stiles, another ex-government agent we last saw on the run in Ultimatum. The third film ended with Bourne remembering everything about his pre-amnesiac life, but Stiles has a challenge for him: Remembering everything doesnt mean you know everything.
> 
> CUT TO: Government agents, including franchise newcomer Alicia Vikander, reacting to a hack that they claim could be Worse than Snowden. The hack apparently comes from Bourne and leads the government to chase after him. That chase leads to Greece, where Bourne rides a motorcycle through a riot.
> 
> Tommy Lee Jones is apparently the films new Chris Cooper/Brian Cox/David Straithairn analog, the nefarious government dude out to get Bourne. Somehow all of this leads to Bourne driving a car really fast down the Las Vegas Strip, causing what looks like a 20-car pile-up, and then driving a SWAT van into the MGM Grand. So, Hangover 4, basically.



http://deadline.com/2016/04/universal-cinemacon-jason-bourne-jurassic-world-the-grinch-1201737340/


> Said Marshall about Jason Bourne: Reason why we havent had a movie in a few years, is because we wanted to get the story rightits a great new story thats contemporary with a fresh new take, a mixture of the old and the new. Hes guaranteed the best Bourne chase ever.  Uni showed off a kinetic, action-paced trailer laced with Bourne adversary Tommy Lee Jones  it makes Spectre look like a movie one goes to sleep to.




http://www.thewrap.com/jason-bourne-tears-up-las-vegas-strip-in-first-look-from-universal/


> Jason Bourne delivered a knockout to CinemaCon 2016 on Wednesday, as the convention of movie exhibitors was treated to the first footage from the forthcoming sequel starring Matt Damon and directed by Paul Greengrass.
> One of several custom clips shown exclusively at the Las Vegas convention during Universal Pictures presentation, the footage showcased Bournes usual dilemma  looking for answers while being viciously pursued by enemies.
> What if hes not coming for us? What if its something else? newcomer Alicia Vikander asks of Bournes intentions in the trailer.
> 
> Stiles returns as Damons action star counterpart, keeping his pace through motorcycle chases, shootouts and the like  including an insane chase sequence in Las Vegas itself, just steps away from convention host Caesars Palace Hotel and Casino.
> Its taken all of us almost 10 years to find a new story for our character, Jason Bourne, producer Frank Marshall revealed. We said, We really want to try and crack this  and we did.
> Tommy Lee Jones, Vikander, Stiles and Vincent Cassel costar in the action sequel, which filmed in Berlin, Athens, London, Washington D.C. and Las Vegas  to name a few locations.
> Universal, who led the domestic box office in 2015 with record-breaking hits like Jurassic World and 50 Shades of Grey, was represented by Motion Picture Chairman Donna Langley.
> Jason Bourne will hit theaters this July.


----------



## August_Lee

*lofficielmanila *LOFFICIEL MANILA Nº10April 2016 ALICIA VIKANDER
On London, Law School, and Louis Vuitton





https://www.instagram.com/p/BESXSYMv2HA/


----------



## Sevencircles

A pretty striking quality about Alicia is that her face seems to look entirely different in different clips without any significant make-up.


In this interview she looks like the evil witch for sure.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQltnBMnWgM


In this clip she looks like the girl next door when she is about to collapse


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsBaz_qYc9Y


Not many actresses can completely transform like this and most movieproducers have noticed this by now.  I wouldn´t be surprised if she will play the girl next door that becomes  a truly psychotic serial killer in the near future.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Sevencircles said:


> A pretty striking quality about Alicia is that her face seems to look entirely different in different clips without any significant make-up.
> 
> 
> In this interview she looks like the evil witch for sure.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQltnBMnWgM
> 
> 
> In this clip she looks like the girl next door when she is about to collapse
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsBaz_qYc9Y
> 
> 
> Not many actresses can completely transform like this and most movieproducers have noticed this by now.  I wouldn´t be surprised if she will play the girl next door that becomes  a truly psychotic serial killer in the near future.




Alicia is definitely very versatile and has the ability to transform easily. But "evil witch"?? She was really funny and cute in this interview, especially when talking about how she described Lebowski in emojis!


----------



## Sevencircles

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia is definitely very versatile and has the ability to transform easily. But "evil witch"?? She was really funny and cute in this interview, especially when talking about how she described Lebowski in emojis!


 

If you just check out her face she looks really evil in a cute way. Very few moviestars have that kind of evil and friendly at the same time quality.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sevencircles said:


> If you just check out her face she looks really evil in a cute way. Very few moviestars have that kind of evil and friendly at the same time quality.


[emoji23] [emoji6] [emoji106]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Sevencircles said:


> If you just check out her face she looks really evil in a cute way. Very few moviestars have that kind of evil and friendly at the same time quality.




Nah, I'm not seeing anything evil here, quite the opposite.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pearlyqueen said:


> Nah, I'm not seeing anything evil here, quite the opposite.




Me neither.


----------



## blueblues

Aaaanyway...

This is ony six seconds, but *OMG it's Jason Bourne!* And Alicia has him in sight.


----------



## Morgane

Sevencircles said:


> *A pretty striking quality about Alicia is that her face seems to look entirely different in different clips without any significant make-up.
> *
> 
> In this interview she looks like the evil witch for sure.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQltnBMnWgM
> 
> 
> In this clip she looks like the girl next door when she is about to collapse
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsBaz_qYc9Y
> 
> 
> Not many actresses can completely transform like this and most movieproducers have noticed this by now.  I wouldn´t be surprised if she will play the girl next door that becomes  a truly psychotic serial killer in the near future.


I agree but I I don't see  anything evil in  that inteview..  She looks really great though.



blueblues said:


> Aaaanyway...
> 
> This is ony six seconds, but *OMG it's Jason Bourne!* And Alicia has him in sight.



Looking forward to the  trailer on Thursday. 

With Mads Mikkelsen at the Berlin Festival:





On set:


----------



## Morgane




----------



## mollie12

I didn't realize that Submergence was going to be a fairly long shoot.  April to July is a fair chunk of time and probably means that the film isn't particularly "indie".


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I didn't realize that Submergence was going to be a fairly long shoot.  April to July is a fair chunk of time and probably means* that the film isn't particularly "indie"*.


I don't know the budget but yes,it looks like a  long shoot.




@celynjones: Our recent commute to work. #Submergence 









Jason Bourne trailer:
https://youtube.com/watch?v=F4gJsKZvqE4
Looking forward  to it but where is Extreme Ways?
Alicia looks very good,I like her voice.


----------



## Blueberry12

DI Weekend today :


----------



## Selayang430

James posted this in his Instagram and deleted it then. People are wondering who took this pic when it was taken. One thing for sure it was Alicia in the it. Any idea the background of this pic?


----------



## Daly_Muggleborn

Has anyone seen what he wrote below the pic?(if he wrote) &#128522;


----------



## Morgane

Selayang430 said:


> James posted this in his Instagram and deleted it then. People are wondering who took this pic when it was taken. One thing for sure it was Alicia in the it. Any idea the background of this pic?


 If the pic was posted by James,maybe he's the one who took the pic.

I didn't know that Pure screened at the Toronto Film Festival in 2012. I don't like remakes,but this idea suggested  by Poland (when it screened at TIFF)) wouldn't be bad 
https://twitter.com/DavidPoland/status/258266801140535297?s=09


> A smart indie should buy US rights to Beloved (Till det som är vackert) right now. Alicia Vikander about to blow up & US remake makes sense


----------



## Morgane

Chanel fashion shows 2012,2013
















Chanel pre Oscar dinner (2013)






Dior fashion show 2012





Elle Galan (2012)


----------



## Selayang430

Daly_Muggleborn said:


> Has anyone seen what he wrote below the pic?(if he wrote) &#128522;



Someone said he wrote German gun emplacement that fell off cliff. It was built for defend. Likely the place is Normandy


----------



## Daly_Muggleborn

Selayang430 said:


> Someone said he wrote German gun emplacement that fell off cliff. It was built for defend. Likely the place is Normandy


 Thank you


----------



## Sevencircles

Morgane said:


> If the pic was posted by James,maybe he's the one who took the pic.
> 
> I didn't know that Pure screened at the Toronto Film Festival in 2012. I don't like remakes,but this idea suggested  by Poland (when it screened at TIFF)) wouldn't be bad
> https://twitter.com/DavidPoland/status/258266801140535297?s=09



I think the movie would work as it is. It´s pretty international. People would love to check out anything she has done before, in particular if the Bourne movie becomes a smash.


----------



## bisousx

Her face is so perfect!


----------



## August_Lee

*         Directed by Justin Chadwick, the long-gestating period drama also stars Dean DeHaan and Christoph Waltz.       *

_Tulip Fever _is finally blooming.

*The period drama  starring Oscar winner Alicia Vikander opposite  Dean DeHaan and Christoph Waltz  will open in select theaters July 15,  The Weinstein Co. announced Tuesday.*

 A passion project for British producer Alison Owen, _Tulip Fever _is  based on Deborah Moggach's novel about an artist (DeHaan) who falls in  love with a married woman (Vikander) after he's commissioned by the  husband (Waltz) to paint her portrait. Justin Chadwick directed from an  adapted script by Tom Stoppard.

 The film is set in Netherlands in the early 17th century, during the  period known as Tulip Mania, when single bulbs would sell for enormous  sums. In _Tulip Fever_, the two young lovers decide to invest in the risky tulip market in order to build a future together.
 Harvey Weinstein has become a huge proponent of opening specialty  films year-round, versus crowding them into the fall corridor (the heart  of award season).
_Tulip Fever_, shot in 2014, has been finished for a year but only now has a release date.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/alicia-vikanders-tulip-fever-gets-887826


----------



## Morgane

Sevencircles said:


> *I think the movie would work as it is.* It´s pretty international. People would love to check out anything she has done before, in particular if the Bourne movie becomes a smash.


Yes,it's true. Also,I don't think her performance would have that raw quality in English. 

There's a release date for Tulip Fever,finally. 
http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...ore-given-sudden-summer-release-date-20160426
I don't think it will expand. It's  particularly hilarious that her TWC movie is the one with this kind of release..


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> *         Directed by Justin Chadwick, the long-gestating period drama also stars Dean DeHaan and Christoph Waltz.       *
> 
> _Tulip Fever _is finally blooming.
> 
> *The period drama  starring Oscar winner Alicia Vikander opposite  Dean DeHaan and Christoph Waltz  will open in select theaters July 15,  The Weinstein Co. announced Tuesday.*
> 
> A passion project for British producer Alison Owen, _Tulip Fever _is  based on Deborah Moggach's novel about an artist (DeHaan) who falls in  love with a married woman (Vikander) after he's commissioned by the  husband (Waltz) to paint her portrait. Justin Chadwick directed from an  adapted script by Tom Stoppard.
> 
> The film is set in Netherlands in the early 17th century, during the  period known as Tulip Mania, when single bulbs would sell for enormous  sums. In _Tulip Fever_, the two young lovers decide to invest in the risky tulip market in order to build a future together.
> *Harvey Weinstein has become a huge proponent of opening specialty  films year-round, versus crowding them into the fall corridor (the heart  of award season).*
> _Tulip Fever_, shot in 2014, has been finished for a year but only now has a release date.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/alicia-vikanders-tulip-fever-gets-887826


We've posted at the same time
I don't think this is the case. Indiewire is probably right.


----------



## Morgane

First trailer:
http://www.ew.com/article/2016/04/28/tulip-fever-trailer-alicia-vikander-judi-dench-christoph-waltz
Alicia and DeHaan look really gorgeous. The production values look  pretty  great too.


----------



## BagBerry13

Alicia is cast in the Tomb Raider reboot. Holy sh*t!


----------



## pearlyqueen

She's the new Lara Croft?!! The stuff of teen boys fantasies!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

is she going to pack on so muscle and weight because otherwise that's just poor casting


----------



## scarlet555

ForeverYoung87 said:


> is she going to pack on so muscle and weight because otherwise that's just poor casting



Yeah, ITA.  
I guess I won't be watching if she is going to be in it.  
Her in Bourne makes me  nauseous already.  I don't know why I just don't see what y'all like about her, besides the fact that she is from Europe.


----------



## Allie28

Twitter response is overwhelmingly positive.  The tweets were coming in so fast I couldn't keep up.  This one made me laugh....



> Jxx xxxxx&#61490; Verified account &#61593; &#8207;@Jxx xxxxxx  · 12m12 minutes ago
> 
> Alicia Vikander is Lara Croft & her boyfriend Michael Fassbender stars in Assassin's Creed. Let your steamy fan fic begin.


----------



## pearlyqueen

scarlet555 said:


> Yeah, ITA.
> 
> I guess I won't be watching if she is going to be in it.
> 
> Her in Bourne makes me  nauseous already.  I don't know why I just don't see what y'all like about her, besides the fact that she is from Europe.




Surprised you have such a low opinion of Alicia? Why is that? There's a lot of excitement about her casting on Twitter and it's a much sought after role. The film makers chose her over many others...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Twitter response is overwhelmingly positive.  The tweets were coming in so fast I couldn't keep up.  This one made me laugh....




Same! I was trying to find the first tweet I read that had a link to more details. But the tweets were loading so fast I couldn't keep up with them!
Love the tweet you posted - bet Michael is delighted for her [emoji3]


----------



## BagBerry13

Variety.


----------



## August_Lee

I'm kinda shocked by the news, I really thought by all of the articles and rumors I've read that Daisy Ridley would be Tomb Raider.  But as a fan, I'll be rooting for her and wish all the luck in the world so congrats to her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> I'm kinda shocked by the news, I really thought by all of the articles and rumors I've read that Daisy Ridley would be Tomb Raider.  But as a fan, I'll be rooting for her and wish all the luck in the world so congrats to her.




Same! I thought Daisy Ridley had it in the bag but according to Variety Alicia was the number one choice. I read an article half an hour ago that said something about wanting to see revised scripts and an expectation it won't be filmed for a few months yet. But now I can't find the article in the avalanche of tweets - Lara Croft is trending at #1 in the UK right now!


----------



## Allie28

Alicia is trending in the US.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Surprised you have such a low opinion of Alicia? Why is that? There's a lot of excitement about her casting on Twitter and it's a much sought after role. The film makers chose her over many others...



Great! Lots of excitement on Twitter. According to the reports, Alicia is always the first choice for the role. I believe she will be well prepared (physically, mentally, spiritually) to act as Lara.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ForeverYoung87 said:


> is she going to pack on so muscle and weight because otherwise that's just poor casting



Angelina Jolie was very thin as well when she was cast and they used bra and butt padding as well as diet and exercise to bulk her up a little.

The magic of movies.


----------



## mollie12

I think this is a poor career decision for her, but oh well.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

scarlet555 said:


> Yeah, ITA.
> I guess I won't be watching if she is going to be in it.
> Her in Bourne makes me  nauseous already.  I don't know why I just don't see what y'all like about her, besides the fact that she is from Europe.



I actually think she fits the Bourne movies. While Angelina is equally thin I buy her as an action star Alicia not so much for some reason


----------



## girlwhowaited

I'm really happy for her, it's not everyday you get a movie deal like this one, she might be thin but like some people said before so was Angelina and she did a great job with what she had available. I'm very fond of the first Tomb Raider, it was the first action movie lead by a women I had ever seen and I loved it, it's what got me interested in the genre and although it has some problems (like many movies that decade) it was still fun and empowering. I only hope the same for Alicia and I trust her decisions so far, they have been good. People will have the opportunity to get used to her in a role with more action when Bourne comes out, not many saw Man from Uncle but she was great in that too and I have seen lots of people saying so.


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> Same! I thought Daisy Ridley had it in the bag but according to Variety Alicia was the number one choice. I read an article half an hour ago that said something about wanting to see revised scripts and an expectation it won't be filmed for a few months yet. But now I can't find the article in the avalanche of tweets - Lara Croft is trending at #1 in the UK right now!



I think it was a bad choice for Ridley, she does not need to be seen doing the same role in another major movie series, she needs to do more movies to prove she can act. While Alicia needs to be r,ore recognized by an bigger audience. I have seen some critics saying Ridley was nothing but a rumor, that she was never really considered, but Cara Delivgne was up for it but was second choice after Alicia won the Oscar.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Morgane said:


> If the pic was posted by James,maybe he's the one who took the pic.
> 
> I didn't know that Pure screened at the Toronto Film Festival in 2012. I don't like remakes,but this idea suggested  by Poland (when it screened at TIFF)) wouldn't be bad
> https://twitter.com/DavidPoland/status/258266801140535297?s=09



Pure is an excellent recent film, I don't see the need to remake it at all, I don't know why Hollywood feels the need to remake good, recent non English speaking films all the time, they always end up being mediocre. It's like they think English speaking people can't read subtitles at  all.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I think this is a poor career decision for her, but oh well.


I'm a bit shocked too.. I can't say if this is a poor career decision,but it's certainly a huge risk for her. I hope she continues to work on more "auteurish" projects and,honestly,I don't think a possible new franchise will preclude other opportunities. Anyway,a completely different role is good for her. Her most iconic role is Ava and her best performance (imo) is in Pure but she was risking to be typecast in period dramas. 




pearlyqueen said:


> Same! I thought Daisy Ridley had it in the bag but according to Variety Alicia was the number one choice. I read an article half an hour ago that said something about wanting to see revised scripts and an expectation it won't be filmed for a few months yet. But now I can't find the article in the avalanche of tweets - Lara Croft is trending at #1 in the UK right now!


Sneider (The Wrap) says that Ridley wasn't really in contention. Saoirse Ronan and Emilia Clarke were other names in the mix.




Allie28 said:


> Twitter response is overwhelmingly positive.  The tweets were coming in so fast I couldn't keep up.  This one made me laugh....


 Yes,the response in general is very positive.

@ORachaelO: I was JUST saying Alicia Vikander needs to get out of her corset. 


@scottEweinberg: I was picturing Daisy Ridley as Tomb Raider but Alicia Vikander is a fantastic choice.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Morgane said:


> First trailer:
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/04/28/tulip-fever-trailer-alicia-vikander-judi-dench-christoph-waltz
> Alicia and DeHaan look really gorgeous. The production values look  pretty  great too.



I really liked the trailer, the movie has been on the drawer for so long I thought something must have gone wrong but judging by that trailer it might actually be really good. Although the I'm not surprised Weinstein has another good movie on his hands that he is just dropping it without what it deserves all because they don't feature his favorite Hollywood stars.


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> I'm a bit shocked too.. I can't say if this is a poor career decision,but it's certainly a huge risk for her. I hope she continues to work on more "auteurish" projects and,honestly,I don't think a possible new franchise will preclude other opportunities. *Anyway,a completely different role is good for her. Her most iconic role is Ava and her best performance (imo) is in Pure but she was risking to be typecast in period dramas*
> 
> I really agree with this especially the bold part. Her next movies other than the Borne movie are love stories and being Lara Croft will definitely be great change for her so she won't be typecast in not only in period pieces but love stories.


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> I really agree with this especially the bold part. Her next movies other than the Borne movie are love stories and being Lara Croft will definitely be great change for her so *she won't be typecast in not only in period pieces but love stories.*


Yes,absolutely.



girlwhowaited said:


> I really liked the trailer, the movie has been on the drawer for so long I thought something must have gone wrong but judging by that trailer it mightually be really good.
> Although the I'm not surprised Weinstein has another good movie on his hands that *he is just dropping it without what it deserves all because they don't feature his favorite Hollywood stars*.


Isn't it funny that this is her only movie with this kind of release? 
I've read that the script is a bit over the top but the performances are actually good. I'm not surprised either. 



ForeverYoung87 said:


> is she going* to pack on so muscle* and weight because otherwise that's just poor casting


This will not be a problem for her. She's a trained dancer and her legs still show the effects of her ballet training


Also,this Lara Croft is inexperienced and very young.


----------



## scarlet555

I would have loved Emilia Clarke or Daisy Ridley as Tomb raider...!!


----------



## logansrun

Oh my days! I thought I'd seen the last of "boring knickers". Now "the sinus infected sounding one" has been gifted Lara Croft!!! What are the producers thinking!!! Say what you like about Angie baby but at least she's got a bit of edge and chutzpah about her and was perfect for the role, unlike "boring knickers" who has got about as much edge as the corner of a snotty hankie left out on a rainy day. "Boring knickers" isn't even sexy. She's sexless with male Russian shot putters legs. You know life is unfair when you see chicks like her getting a lift up. Can't she just marry some millionaire, get sprogged up and do everyone a favour and disappear. She's ruining my cinema going experience.


----------



## BadAzzBish

ForeverYoung87 said:


> is she going to pack on so muscle and weight because otherwise that's just poor casting


^this! There is nothing about her that says Lara Croft at all. She's more suited for period films and the only athleticism i see in her is from her ballerina background. She's just not a sexy bad azz chick and her acting isnt strong enough to deliver these character traits. This will be like Anne Hathaway miscast as Catwoman. She's gonna miss the mark on this one.


----------



## scarlet555

logansrun said:


> Oh my days! I thought I'd seen the last of "boring knickers". Now "the sinus infected sounding one" has been gifted Lara Croft!!! What are the producers thinking!!! Say what you like about Angie baby but at least she's got a bit of edge and chutzpah about her and was perfect for the role, unlike "boring knickers" who has got about as much edge as the corner of a snotty hankie left out on a rainy day. "Boring knickers" isn't even sexy. She's sexless with male Russian shot putters legs. You know life is unfair when you see chicks like her getting a lift up. Can't she just marry some millionaire, get sprogged up and do everyone a favour and disappear. She's ruining my cinema going experience.



Lol! 
Well said!


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> Same! I thought Daisy Ridley had it in the bag but according to Variety Alicia was the number one choice. I read an article half an hour ago that said something about wanting to see revised scripts and an expectation it won't be filmed for a few months yet. But now I can't find the article in the avalanche of tweets - Lara Croft is trending at #1 in the UK right now!


  Could it be this one in Variety?



> While other actresses had met for the role, including Daisy Ridley, source indicate that Vikander had always been the first choice. The reason for the delay of announcement was that the studio was waiting for a new draft of the script, sources say.


  I watched this trailer for the 2013 reboot of the game. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kB9cLJZw_I

  This character is not all about big boobs and muscles (though she will still need some padding to keep the teenage boys happy) or being fearless. She is a lot more three dimensional and vulnerable.



> - You can do it Lara. After all, youre a Croft.
> - I dont think Im that kind of Croft.
> - Sure you are. You just dont know it yet.


  I think this could suit Alicia really well, and it is a great opportunity. Of course there is always a risk of failure, but she didnt get this far by playing it safe.


----------



## logansrun

I've seen the Lara Croft reboot. They're not only going to have to green screen the background, they're going to have to green screen her entire body - and probably her acting. She doesn't look like she can kick butt at all. 

I suppose the producers are thinking Jennifer Lawrence in Hunger Games or Shailene Woodley in Divergent, but they have womanly figures and personalities, whereas "boring knickers" looks like she should be a depressed novice in distress in a period piece. And watching her interviews! Oh my days! You start watching then find your self conscious after they've finished - it's like taking a bad dose of Rohypnol!! What is she going to do? Bore her burly opponents to death by speaking to them in a monotonous faux Surrey accent?

Even if she's had ballet training - which is tough, I'll give her that - she's just not edgy and sexy - not even enough - at all!

She'll look like a little girl trying to pirouette or arabesque her evil enemies to death. No amount of lessons from her old Irish fella boyfriend is gonna make her have game. In fact since she's started dating him, he looks terrible. He's now baring a strong resemblance to one of those gummy old Irish men you saw propping up the bar in pubs you went to as a teenager when everywhere else was closed on Saturday night. She's aged, dulled and borified him, which I have to say is quite an achievement. 

Lords knows how he's going to be parkouring around the buildings of Paris in Assassins' Creed when he's starting to look like the old man in "Family Guy". Thank goodness for cgi!!!

Hmmm.... funny that isn't it ...him starring in Assassins' Creed and now her starring in Lara Croft... hmmm... and...hmmm...again. 

Well at least they can go to gamer conventions together when - definitely not if - their careers take a dip.


----------



## noitsyou

It seems like she's going to be in every second blockbuster this year.


----------



## logansrun

Can't they force feed us an actress who is actually interesting. Aren't actresses allowed to be sexy, shapely, dynamic, powerful, sharp, intelligent and opinionated anymore?  Is the new trend in Hollywood for actresses to be so inoffensive, non controversial, nonsexual and acquiescent that when they try to emote powerful feelings, they look like kicked puppies on Mogodon?  Are they really touting this bland little thing as being as hot as Angie in her heyday? Really? Really? 

What has happened to these Hollywood executives and producers today? Are they so afraid of women who look like women that they go full throttle promoting this tepid little wallflower, who looks like she can't even fight her way out of a thin paper bag without assistance?  Does Lara Croft now have to look like a tired, frail, prepubescent Florence Nightingale with a backpack and shorts?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Same! I was trying to find the first tweet I read that had a link to more details. But the tweets were loading so fast I couldn't keep up with them!
> Love the tweet you posted - bet Michael is delighted for her [emoji3]



Just a high profile part in a movie, it already made  some people can't sit still ! lol! You read some of the new posts here, kind of "entertaining". Hehehe


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm actually kinda disappointed she's taking that part of Lara Croft. She should stay in serious movies. I'm afraid Tomb Rider will kill her career.


----------



## logansrun

It was bad enough that I was inflicted with her Jarvis Cocker "Geography teacher" dance moves in that Louis Vuitton ad a few months back - see the video Babies by Pulp on YouTube. Now this! It's too much.


----------



## girlwhowaited

August_Lee said:


> Morgane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit shocked too.. I can't say if this is a poor career decision,but it's certainly a huge risk for her. I hope she continues to work on more "auteurish" projects and,honestly,I don't think a possible new franchise will preclude other opportunities. *Anyway,a completely different role is good for her. Her most iconic role is Ava and her best performance (imo) is in Pure but she was risking to be typecast in period dramas*
> 
> I really agree with this especially the bold part. Her next movies other than the Borne movie are love stories and being Lara Croft will definitely be great change for her so she won't be typecast in not only in period pieces but love stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IA. I have noticed she has been trying lately to get away from that genre with her more recent casting choices, including the movies she had to drop because of Bourne. The Circle, Assassin's Creed, Submergence and now Tomb Raider, they are all either action movies or movies that are set in modern days. Not that there's anything wrong with period dramas, most of the time, those movies are the only ones who good female leads, you can not fault an actress for doing her best with what she has available, it's only recently that we are starting to see more big productions with lead female characters like Sicario, The Huntsmen, Star Wars, Rogue One, Mad Max Fury Road, Hunger Games and etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## girlwhowaited

logansrun said:


> Can't they force feed us an actress who is actually interesting. Aren't actresses allowed to be sexy, shapely, dynamic, powerful, sharp, intelligent and opinionated anymore?  Is the new trend in Hollywood for actresses to be so inoffensive, non controversial, nonsexual and acquiescent that when they try to emote powerful feelings, they look like kicked puppies on Mogodon?  Are they really touting this bland little thing as being as hot as Angie in her heyday? Really? Really?
> 
> What has happened to these Hollywood executives and producers today? Are they so afraid of women who look like women that they go full throttle promoting this tepid little wallflower, who looks like she can't even fight her way out of a thin paper bag without assistance?  Does Lara Croft now have to look like a tired, frail, prepubescent Florence Nightingale with a backpack and shorts?



I strongely disagree with your view of Alicia, to me she's all these things "sexy, shapely, dynamic, powerful, sharp, intelligent and opinionated". I have seen all her movies and countless interviews with her and she's one of the interesting actress out there today, and the producers clearly think so too otherwise they would have casted someone else.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> Could it be this one in Variety?
> 
> I watched this trailer for the 2013 reboot of the game. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kB9cLJZw_I
> 
> This character is not all about big boobs and muscles (though she will still need some padding to keep the teenage boys happy) or being fearless. She is a lot more three dimensional and vulnerable.
> 
> I think this could suit Alicia really well, and it is a great opportunity. Of course there is always a risk of failure, but she didnt get this far by playing it safe.




It wasn't the Variety article, but thanks for posting it. I found it again - it was this one:
http://celebmix.com/alicia-vikander-cast-lara-croft-upcoming-tomb-raider-reboot/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Just a high profile part in a movie, it already made  some people can't sit still ! lol! You read some of the new posts here, kind of "entertaining". Hehehe




Yeah, very high profile part - not bad for an actress who, according to a select few can't act, has no charisma and relies on her PR boyfriend for success, plus Weinstein to buy her roles, LMAO! These people never give in and accept that Alicia's star is continuing to rise. Their angry comments would be entertaining except that we've heard it all before for over a year! Truth is Alicia is forging a great career for herself on the back of her talent and hard work. She doesn't need help from anyone and has proved herself which is why directors want her in their films. The hate being thrown at her is,as usual, largely from those who aren't happy that she's Michael's girlfriend.


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> I strongely disagree with your view of Alicia, to me she's all these things "sexy, shapely, dynamic, powerful, sharp, intelligent and opinionated". I have seen all her movies and countless interviews with her and she's one of the interesting actress out there today, and the producers clearly think so too otherwise they would have casted someone else.




Totally agree with all you say!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, very high profile part - not bad for an actress who, according to a select few can't act, has no charisma and relies on her PR boyfriend for success, plus Weinstein to buy her roles, LMAO! These people never give in and accept that Alicia's star is continuing to rise. Their angry comments would be entertaining except that we've heard it all before for over a year! Truth is Alicia is forging a great career for herself on the back of her talent and hard work. She doesn't need help from anyone and has proved herself which is why directors want her in their films. The hate being thrown at her is,as usual, largely from those who aren't happy that she's Michael's girlfriend.



Very tired of all these repetitive accusations for more than a year already! Now they Continue repeating like a forgetful old granny.  Looking forward if they can be more creative and imaginative rather than telling grandmother story again. Hahaha


----------



## Selayang430

girlwhowaited said:


> I strongely disagree with your view of Alicia, to me she's all these things "sexy, shapely, dynamic, powerful, sharp, intelligent and opinionated". I have seen all her movies and countless interviews with her and she's one of the interesting actress out there today, and the producers clearly think so too otherwise they would have casted someone else.



Well said. Agree with you! Add  3 more "disciplined , focus and smart "


----------



## girlwhowaited

Selayang430 said:


> Well said. Agree with you! Add  3 more "disciplined , focus and smart "



Those as well! I have seen a lot of comments from people who clearly dislike her because she's dating Michael and they are often saying things that are simply not true about her. And I love that she continues to prove everyone wrong just by being her talented self.


----------



## logansrun

@Girlwhowaited, pearly queen and Selayang 430

My pharts are more interesting than "boring knickers" Vikander.


----------



## logansrun

Well, if you like watching kettles boil and paint dry, then of course she'd be one of the most sexy, shapely, dynamic, powerful, sharp, intelligent and opinionated women you've ever seen.


----------



## pearlyqueen

logansrun said:


> Well, if you like watching kettles boil and paint dry, then of course she'd be one of the most sexy, shapely, dynamic, powerful, sharp, intelligent and opinionated women you've ever seen.




I guess Michael likes watching kettles boil and paint dry then.


----------



## cramen

logansrun said:


> Can't they force feed us an actress who is actually interesting. Aren't actresses allowed to be sexy, shapely, dynamic, powerful, sharp, intelligent and opinionated anymore?  Is the new trend in Hollywood for actresses to be so inoffensive, non controversial, nonsexual and acquiescent that when they try to emote powerful feelings, they look like kicked puppies on Mogodon?  Are they really touting this bland little thing as being as hot as Angie in her heyday? Really? Really?
> 
> What has happened to these Hollywood executives and producers today? Are they so afraid of women who look like women that they go full throttle promoting this tepid little wallflower, who looks like she can't even fight her way out of a thin paper bag without assistance?  Does Lara Croft now have to look like a tired, frail, prepubescent Florence Nightingale with a backpack and shorts?




I kind of agree and I am actually a fan of her acting :/

I love her films but her interviews....my goodness. I actually find them to be ideal sleeping material. She has a really nice voice but is unbelievably boring at the same time. Great white noise. She just doesn't have any ooomph.  And I saw that bit of her sucking on the dude's finger in the trailer of Tulip Fever. There was nothing hot about it. It was like watching an extremely awkward 14 year trying to be sexy. Cringe. 

But I do think she's coming out of her shell a little bit and her interviews are improving. I saw one with Anne Thompson a couple of years ago where she just pissed me off as she was basically giving one word answers. She has improved a lot since then. Hope she continues to do that.


----------



## cramen

pearlyqueen said:


> I guess Michael likes watching kettles boil and paint dry then.



Why bring Michael into it? By jumping to defend her by saying Michael likes her you are indirectly saying that she has no other redeeming qualities to stand on. It's like you are saying Michael liking her is the only thing she has going for her. I don't just don't see why need to use him to validate her positive qualities.


----------



## pearlyqueen

cramen said:


> Why bring Michael into it? By jumping to defend her by saying Michael likes her you are indirectly saying that she has no other redeeming qualities to stand on. It's like you are saying Michael liking her is the only thing she has going for her. I don't just don't see why need to use him to validate her positive qualities.




Why not bring Michael into it? Most of the crude offensive things written about Alicia are as a direct result of some people not liking the fact that she's his girlfriend. I have great admiration for Alicia and her talent and have enjoyed many of her performances. But you must be aware that a cult of Alicia hate has sprung up as a direct result of she and Michael being a couple. These people refuse to acknowledge her as his girlfriend and slander her in an offensive fashion. Michael is very relevant to this issue for this very reason.


----------



## cramen

pearlyqueen said:


> Why not bring Michael into it? Most of the crude offensive things written about Alicia are as a direct result of some people not liking the fact that she's his girlfriend. I have great admiration for Alicia and her talent and have enjoyed many of her performances. But you must be aware that a cult of Alicia hate has sprung up as a direct result of she and Michael being a couple. These people refuse to acknowledge her as his girlfriend and slander her in an offensive fashion. Michael is very relevant to this issue for this very reason.



I'm sure there are some people like that. But there are also a lot of people who aren't fans of her. I was talking to some friends the other day and most didn't know who she was. But of the few that did most didn't find her interesting in any way. Some even had very negative opinions which I won't go into because it's not necessary. But none of them are fans of Michael (they like his films but have no interest in her personal life) and don't care whether they are dating or not. 

I get that when you are a fan of someone it's hard to accept that other people might not like them. So it's easy to dismiss them as people who are jealous but a lot of them times that's not the case. A lot of people just don't like her for valid reasons. The person you quoted didn't even mention Michael. Her criticism was purely of Alicia. Not "god what does he see in her". So by bringing him into it you were actually just doing Alicia a disservice because it sounded like she had nothing else to stand on except "Fassbender likes her".


----------



## pearlyqueen

pearlyqueen said:


> Why not bring Michael into it? Most of the crude offensive things written about Alicia are as a direct result of some people not liking the fact that she's his girlfriend. I have great admiration for Alicia and her talent and have enjoyed many of her performances. But you must be aware that a cult of Alicia hate has sprung up as a direct result of she and Michael being a couple. These people refuse to acknowledge her as his girlfriend and slander her in an offensive fashion. Michael is very relevant to this issue for this very reason.




Of course people are free to dislike anyone they like but the amount of energy invested into writing offensively about this one actress by a select few is nearly always motivated by her being Michael's girlfriend. Some of the people who have posted here today, writing negatively about her, have posted here before and made it clear they are not happy about this coupling. So I think it's reasonable to draw the conclusion that their recent posts, whether they mentioned Michael or not, are similarly motivated.


----------



## Allie28

> Vikander had an absolutely blockbuster 2015, winning an Oscar for her supporting role in The Danish Girl, turning heads as an AI in Ex Machina, and appearing in the rather good The Man from UNCLE. This year, shes going to be in the new Jason Bourne film, and will star opposite Assassins Creeds Michael Fassbender in The Light Between Oceans.
> 
> A few weeks ago, it was rumored that The Force Awakens Daisy Ridley was in negotiations to star as Lara Croft, and perhaps that was potentially in the cards, but the role ultimately went to Vikander. Either actress would have been a big get, but Vikander may be the bigger fish at this point, with her Oscar win and current ultra-it status.





> Predictably, though most view Vikanders casting as good news, a few gamers have pushed back saying that the actress isnt busty or muscular enough to play Lara Croft. This is stupid because A) no character should be defined by her bust size, even though Croft has been for years (unfortunately) and B) Again, the Lara Croft exploding out of a tank top version of the character is no longer the one were dealing with here. Its a younger version of the character that is usually wearing a parka for much of the last few games, and so if an actresses is young, talented, brunette and can manage a convincing English accent, thats the priority. And the film could probably not have picked a better actress for this part than Vikander. At this point, the question is whether or not the film can live up the actresss talent, not whether she can live up to the role of Lara Croft.



http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...der-movie-is-on-the-right-track/#70c89488126f


----------



## scarlet555

logansrun said:


> Well, if you like watching kettles boil and paint dry, then of course she'd be one of the most sexy, shapely, dynamic, powerful, sharp, intelligent and opinionated women you've ever seen.



You are hilarious and ... truthful.  I am actually glad she has fans!  Relieved and shocked at the same time people are sticking up for her, sometimes I wonder, do they see what I see.  Is beauty that skewed?  Anyway to be beautiful is one thing, but to have charisma and be interesting would otherwise help, I don't see it either.


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> Of course people are free to dislike anyone they like but the amount of energy invested into writing offensively about this one actress by a select few is nearly always motivated by her being Michael's girlfriend. Some of the people who have posted here today, writing negatively about her, have posted here before and made it clear they are not happy about this coupling. So I think it's reasonable to draw the conclusion that their recent posts, whether they mentioned Michael or not, are similarly motivated.



I agree, there's tons of artists that I dislike for various reasons and I block them from my social media accounts, I don't go out on a crusade to investigate their life's, obsess over what they are doing, write awful things about them all over the place and harass other fans. But that's what happens every time a famous someone starts a relationship, some fans simply cannot handle it and it's a know fact in every single fandom. Anyone who's going trough that needs to take a break from fandom and find out why this bothers them so much, a famous person personal life is ultimately absolutely none of our business and any extreme reaction to it shows a problem with yourself and not on the other person.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Allie28 said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...der-movie-is-on-the-right-track/#70c89488126f



This, thank you Allie. There's many things wrong with the original films (and games) I hope they see this and make the necessary changes. For example, there's nothing one single woman acting alongside Angelina in the original movie? That's all kinds of wrong. I truly hope they cast more actresses to work with Alicia in this because even tho I did like the original movies when I was growing up I'm old enough now to see that while it was breakthrough there were still many things wrong with it. 

I haven't played he new version of the game yet but it sounds like it's a sort of origins story and that's very interesting, we don't see that onthe original movies and I think it's a good way to start a reboot.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...der-movie-is-on-the-right-track/#70c89488126f




Great article Allie - thanks for posting [emoji3]

Overwhelming opinion both from those in the industry and its commentators is that Alicia is both talented and an exciting addition to films.

I came across this article too that speaks highly of her:

"While it looked set that Star Wars fan-favorite Daisy Ridley would clinch the title part, its been revealed that Alicia Vikander has landed the role in Warner Bros. Tomb Raider reboot.
Vikander, the seemingly omnipresent Swede who continues to snap up enviable roles left, right, and center, is now primed to pick up the dual pistols and iconic tank top as*Lara Croft, the beloved*archaeologist that remains a bona fide mascot in the video game industry two decades after her debut.

That in large part comes down to Crystal Dynamics overhauled series  one that Warner Bros. will reportedly be taking cues from going into the live-action feature. Placing*Norwegian filmmaker Roar Uthaug (The Wave) behind the lens, we suspect that Vikander has been tapped to spearhead an origins story about the young, rookie explorer  much like the narrative that underpinned Crystals acclaimed 2013 reboot, mind you  though story details are practically non-existent at such an early stage.
MGM and Warner Bros are co-producing the long-gestating Tomb Raider movie, and though Ridley appeared as an early frontrunner for the role of Miss. Croft, it seems*her continued commitment to the Star Wars universe has taken priority. As for Alicia Vikander, the actress meteoric rise only continues to astound, with 2016 serving up period drama Tulip Fever, a key role opposite Matt Damon in Universals Jason Bourne and*The Light Between Oceans, where she stars alongside real-life partner Michael Fassbender who, incidentally, headlines his own video game adaptation later this year with Justin Kurzels Assassins Creed.
Roar Uthaugs Tomb Raider movie has been tentatively placed for a release on October 6, 2017."

http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/alicia-vikander-cast-as-lara-croft-in-tomb-raider-reboot/


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> I agree, there's tons of artists that I dislike for various reasons and I block them from my social media accounts, I don't go out on a crusade to investigate their life's, obsess over what they are doing, write awful things about them all over the place and harass other fans. But that's what happens every time a famous someone starts a relationship, some fans simply cannot handle it and it's a know fact in every single fandom. Anyone who's going trough that needs to take a break from fandom and find out why this bothers them so much, a famous person personal life is ultimately absolutely none of our business and any extreme reaction to it shows a problem with yourself and not on the other person.




[emoji115]Amen. Stop ruining it for everyone else.


----------



## logansrun

Looks like it, doesn't it. But as I said before he's been looking pretty ropey since he's been seeing "the plank" - think the old man from Family Guy - but at least she's slowed him down when it comes to his loose with his trousers ways...or so they say...wink wink.


----------



## jcsepjj

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p8ILUzE01Bk

An interesting discussion on the casting and reboot, they talk about Tomb Raider in the first 10 minutes.


----------



## Allie28

girlwhowaited said:


> I agree, there's tons of artists that I dislike for various reasons and I block them from my social media accounts, I don't go out on a crusade to investigate their life's, obsess over what they are doing, write awful things about them all over the place and harass other fans. But that's what happens every time a famous someone starts a relationship, some fans simply cannot handle it and it's a know fact in every single fandom. Anyone who's going trough that needs to take a break from fandom and find out why this bothers them so much, a famous person personal life is ultimately absolutely none of our business and any extreme reaction to it shows a problem with yourself and not on the other person.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Of course people are free to dislike anyone they like but the amount of energy invested into writing offensively about this one actress by a select few is nearly always motivated by her being Michael's girlfriend. Some of the people who have posted here today, writing negatively about her, have posted here before and made it clear they are not happy about this coupling. So I think it's reasonable to draw the conclusion that their recent posts, whether they mentioned Michael or not, are similarly motivated.



They are becoming more and more desperate. In fact we have seen the same in other celebrity couples, nothing new and don't expect them to go away easily.  Now with the high profile role, they can't sit still and must come here and spread venom. 
Let's sit down and see the clowns performing.....


----------



## Selayang430

Allie28 said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...der-movie-is-on-the-right-track/#70c89488126f



Thanks for sharing this article.


----------



## Morgane

BadAzzBish said:


> ^this! There is nothing about her that says Lara Croft at all. She's more suited for period films and the only athleticism i see in her is from her ballerina background. She's just not a sexy bad azz chick and her acting isnt strong enough to deliver these character traits. This will be like Anne Hathaway miscast as Catwoman. She's gonna miss the mark on this one.





logansrun said:


> Oh my days! I thought I'd seen the last of "boring knickers". Now "the sinus infected sounding one" has been gifted Lara Croft!!! What are the producers thinking!!! Say what you like about Angie baby but at least she's got a bit of edge and chutzpah about her and was perfect for the role, unlike "boring knickers" who has got about as much edge as the corner of a snotty hankie left out on a rainy day. "Boring knickers" isn't even sexy. She's sexless with male Russian shot putters legs. You know life is unfair when you see chicks like her getting a lift up. Can't she just marry some millionaire, get sprogged up and do everyone a favour and disappear. *She's ruining my cinema going experience.*


She's easily avoidable,if you want. Nobody is forcing you to watch her movies,read her interviews. I doubt she's ruining your cinama going experience because you were  dying to watch all her movies.. 






pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, very high profile part - not bad for an actress who, according to a select few can't act, has no charisma*and relies on her PR boyfriend for success, plus Weinstein to buy her roles, LMAO*! These people never give in and accept that Alicia's star is continuing to rise. Their angry comments would be entertaining except that we've heard it all before for over a year! Truth is Alicia is forging a great career for herself on the back of her talent and hard work. She doesn't need help from anyone and has proved herself which is why directors want her in their films. The hate being thrown at her is,as usual, largely from those who aren't happy that she's Michael's girlfriend.


He's buying roles,Oscars (with which money?) but her movie with his company is getting dumped..  Her personal reviews,the people who are working with her and who have worked with her,her career trajectory speak  volumes about her. And,as I've already said,most people ignore they're dating.. 



cramen said:


> I kind of agree and I am actually a fan of her acting :/
> 
> I love her films but her interviews....my goodness. I actually find them to be ideal sleeping material. She has a really nice voice but is unbelievably boring at the same time. Great white noise. She just doesn't have any ooomph.  And I saw that bit of her sucking on the dude's finger in the trailer of Tulip Fever. There was nothing hot about it. It was like watching an extremely awkward 14 year trying to be sexy. Cringe.
> 
> But I do think she's coming out of her shell a little bit and her interviews are improving. I saw one with Anne Thompson a couple of years ago *where she just pissed me off as she was basically giving one word answers. She has improved a lot since then. *Hope she continues to do that.


Well,English is not her native language. She has even admitted that she has still problems.


> It's tough," she said, coming off four hours' sleep after flying in from the set of the new "Bourne Identity" installment. "I try to be myself, but I'm always nervous letting go. I am very serious about my work. But I think it's a bit of a cultural thing, too. Everyone thinks my English is so good. But with the language barrier, I often feel like I want to add that little extra flavor to what I'm saying. Sometimes I wish people could hang out with me for 10 minutes when I'm speaking Swedish."
> 
> Vikander is extremely proficient in English  she lives in London now  but still makes occasional grammatical errors that remind you it's not her native language, like "part of my brain have forgotten that I did it."
> 
> Many times, she's felt out of place here. One summer, she attended a New York ballet camp with a childhood friend. When they first saw each other, she ran to gave him a hug but was swiftly reprimanded.
> 
> "The teachers were like, 'PDA! PDA!'" she recalled. "Girls and boys weren't allowed to hang out after a certain hour."


http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/movies/la-ca-mn-alicia-vikander-20151122-story.html


----------



## August_Lee

girlwhowaited said:


> I agree, there's tons of artists that I dislike for various reasons and I block them from my social media accounts, I don't go out on a crusade to investigate their life's, obsess over what they are doing, write awful things about them all over the place and harass other fans. But that's what happens every time a famous someone starts a relationship, some fans simply cannot handle it and it's a know fact in every single fandom. Anyone who's going trough that needs to take a break from fandom and find out why this bothers them so much, a famous person personal life is ultimately absolutely none of our business and any extreme reaction to it shows a problem with yourself and not on the other person.



I agree with everything you said.  

Also another article and gives some info about the game
*Why Alicia Vikander Was Cast as Lara Croft in the Next TOMB RAIDER Movie
*http://www.pointofgeeks.com/why-ali...-as-lara-croft-in-the-next-tomb-raider-movie/


> According to THR,  it seems that the upcoming movie will be adapting many of the elements  from the reboot of the video game from 2013. The new reboot will tell  the story of a young and untested Croft fighting to survive her first  adventure. The game also followed the characters evolution from a  shipwrecked and terrified victim, to a brutal heroine who has mastered  her environment. The new interpretation of Croft is much more layered  and she has more character development throughout the course of her  first adventure, than all of the previous games combined. So it would  stand to reason that the movie will push Croft even further in this  direction. Much like the game has evolved, we should expect a much more  gritty and grounded version from director Roar Uthaug (*The Wave*).


----------



## Morgane

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm actually kinda disappointed she's taking that part of Lara Croft. She should stay in serious movies. I'm afraid Tomb Rider will kill her career.


I've read many other persons saying that these franchises are below what she can do. Honestly,I don't think this kind of movies precludes other opportunities. She's following the career path of other "serious" actors. It's a risky move,of course,but she can already get other roles to diversify her resume. 



girlwhowaited said:


> I agree, there's tons of artists that I dislike for various reasons and I block them from my social media accounts, I don't go out on a crusade to investigate their life's, obsess over what they are doing, write awful things about them all over the place and harass other fans. But that's what happens every time a famous someone starts a relationship, some fans simply cannot handle it and it's a know fact in every single fandom. *Anyone who's going trough that needs to take a break from fandom and find out why this bothers them so much, a famous person personal life is ultimately absolutely none of our business and any extreme reaction to it shows a problem with yourself and not on the other person.*


This. 



Allie28 said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...der-movie-is-on-the-right-track/#70c89488126f
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, the question is whether or not the film can live up the actress&#8217;s talent, not whether she can live up to the role of Lara Croft.
Click to expand...




girlwhowaited said:


> This, thank you Allie. There's many things wrong with the original films (and games) I hope they see this and make the necessary changes. For example, there's nothing one single woman acting alongside Angelina in the original movie? That's all kinds of wrong. I truly hope they cast more actresses to work with Alicia in this because even tho I did like the original movies when I was growing up I'm old enough now to see that while it was breakthrough there were still many things wrong with it.
> I haven't played he new version of the game yet but it sounds like it's a sort of origins story and that's very interesting, we don't see that onthe original movies and I think it's a good way to start a reboot.


I don't know the Norwegian director Uthaug but,considering what I've read about The Wave,he could be the  right choice for this. I'm more worried about the writer who is rewriting the script because she's basically unknown. I hope they nail the script because I've heard that there's plenty of interesting material for her. I don't know the new games but apparently they're really good. And there's the opportunity to cast another actress for the role of Sam Nishimura.


----------



## Selayang430

http://time.com/4312396/lara-croft-alicia-vikander-sexism/
How the New Lara Croft Film Can Sidestep Her Sexist Baggage

An interesting article from Time magazine


----------



## logansrun

Let's get one thing straight, I couldn't care less if she's dating Michael Fassbender. Good for her if she's getting some "magic time" off him, but you'd think she'd be a bit more animated if she's getting some hardcore fassy loving. If that can't put a rocket up her " you know what" and give her a bit of oomph... well... let's face it nothing will and she's a lost cause and truly does deserve the name "boring knickers". 

Come on now. Pearlyqueen you've  got to admit she is really boring in interviews. Can you imagine her at a party?  I'm dosing off just thinking about it. You just know she can only really enjoy herself when there's finger foods, paper plates, plastic cups, balloons, a cake with icing and some pop, and I get the feeling even that would be a little too much for her.  

I know one person was kind enough to say give her time to come out of her shell, but if it hasn't happened yet, with a hot bloke - even though he's turning like bad milk since he's been with her - more film roles that even Jessica Chastain can dream of and an Oscar in tow, trust me it ain't never gonna happen. But of course I could be wrong.


----------



## logansrun

@ Morgane

Trust me, I tried but she was in every other major film last year. Also I wanted to give her a chance because of all the hype surrounding her. I did. And I found her severely wanting. Really boring, mediocre, nondescript and ridiculously overrated to the point where it's quite disturbing...very much the case of the emperor's new clothes.


----------



## trigirl

Well then. All I wanted to do is drop into this thread and say we saw The Danish Girl tonight and I thought she was fantastic in it and low and behold...I came across a whole lot of crazy to cap off my Friday night.


----------



## dangerouscurves

logansrun said:


> @ Morgane
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, I tried but she was in every other major film last year. Also I wanted to give her a chance because of all the hype surrounding her. I did. And I found her severely wanting. Really boring, mediocre, nondescript and ridiculously overrated to the point where it's quite disturbing...very much the case of the emperor's new clothes.




Obviously, you have a different standard than those of the movie critics and film industry who do it as career. (Kanye shrugs).


----------



## Sevencircles

logansrun said:


> @ Morgane
> 
> Trust me, I tried but she was in every other major film last year. Also I wanted to give her a chance because of all the hype surrounding her. I did. And I found her severely wanting. Really boring, mediocre, nondescript and ridiculously overrated to the point where it's quite disturbing...very much the case of the emperor's new clothes.




Most people at this forum don´t agree but I understand why someone would be a bit negative.

There are some things that she mentions in interviews over and over again that seem a bit wierd. Many people, in particular in Denmark, consider it a bit strange how an actress that couldn´t speak a world of danish could get a part where you have to speak danish fluently. She was not  famous at the time and there are many great actresses in Denmark that could do the role (she did  a good job though).

She seems very dependent on her parents as well. They read every script she gets apparently and gives thumbs up or down. This is not negative in itself but it doesn´t give a very serious impression.


I was a bit negative before as well but she seems to be more talented then I thought no doubt about that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

trigirl said:


> Well then. All I wanted to do is drop into this thread and say we saw The Danish Girl tonight and I thought she was fantastic in it and low and behold...I came across a whole lot of crazy to cap off my Friday night.




You're not wrong! Unfortunately, as others have already outlined, Alicia has attracted some very negative attention from a handful of Fassbender fans, not happy she's his real life partner. So from time to time, like when she gets a career boost or especially when new pictures of the couple emerge, she is subjected to a renewed barrage of negativity here and in other internet places.

That aside, yes, Alicia was exceptional in The Danish Girl. Tbh the film itself disappointed me a bit, I think Hooper lost his way a bit, but Alicia acted her socks off and largely redeemed it. I saw the Tulip Fever trailer recently and that looks really promising, much more than I expected. And I can't wait to see The Light Between Oceans, that looks really intense, I love the intensity and passion!


----------



## jcsepjj

logansrun said:


> Let's get one thing straight, I couldn't care less if she's dating Michael Fassbender. Good for her if she's getting some "magic time" off him, but you'd think she'd be a bit more animated if she's getting some hardcore fassy loving. If that can't put a rocket up her " you know what" and give her a bit of oomph... well... let's face it nothing will and she's a lost cause and truly does deserve the name "boring knickers".
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now. Pearlyqueen you've  got to admit she is really boring in interviews. Can you imagine her at a party?  I'm dosing off just thinking about it. You just know she can only really enjoy herself when there's finger foods, paper plates, plastic cups, balloons, a cake with icing and some pop, and I get the feeling even that would be a little too much for her.
> 
> 
> 
> I know one person was kind enough to say give her time to come out of her shell, but if it hasn't happened yet, with a hot bloke - even though he's turning like bad milk since he's been with her - more film roles that even Jessica Chastain can dream of and an Oscar in tow, trust me it ain't never gonna happen. But of course I could be wrong.




Ok, we get it. She's boring, you don't like her. You've been saying so for six months, you sound like a broken record. Let's move on please? It's kind of ruining the discussions in this forum.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Sevencircles said:


> Most people at this forum don´t agree but I understand why someone would be a bit negative.
> 
> There are some things that she mentions in interviews over and over again that seem a bit wierd. Many people, in particular in Denmark, consider it a bit strange how an actress that couldn´t speak a world of danish could get a part where you have to speak danish fluently. She was not  famous at the time and there are many great actresses in Denmark that could do the role (she did  a good job though).
> 
> She seems very dependent on her parents as well. They read every script she gets apparently and gives thumbs up or down. This is not negative in itself but it doesn´t give a very serious impression.
> 
> 
> I was a bit negative before as well but she seems to be more talented then I thought no doubt about that.



She said she did spoke Danish, but couldn't understand everything. I think her childhood friend had a Danish mother or something like that and she ended up picking it up too. But point it wasn't like she didn't speak the language at all.

Her mother is an actress too, and she has said she does this to keep the, involved in her life because she rarely has the time to go back home and see them. It's not like they are choosing the movies she will do.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Selayang430 said:


> http://time.com/4312396/lara-croft-alicia-vikander-sexism/
> How the New Lara Croft Film Can Sidestep Her Sexist Baggage
> 
> An interesting article from Time magazine



That was a very interesting read, thank you for sharing it.

And thank you users who have shared other links, I have read them all and I'm a lot more positive about this. It sounds like the new video game has already done a major reboot, including more female characters, she's wearing appropriate clothing, she's not longer a one dimensional character and she's has more of an atletic body, the huge boobs without bras are gone. I have seem a lot of comparisons with Rey from Star Wars too, but remember the game reboot precedes the new Star Wars film, and comparisons are over attitude and still being badass while learning things and figuring out who she is.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Some images from the new video game, I can totally see Alicia in them


----------



## logansrun

Selayang430 said:


> They are becoming more and more desperate. In fact we have seen the same in other celebrity couples, nothing new and don't expect them to go away easily.  Now with the high profile role, they can't sit still and must come here and spread venom.
> Let's sit down and see the clowns performing.....



Just putting forward a different opinion.


----------



## logansrun

scarlet555 said:


> You are hilarious and ... truthful.  I am actually glad she has fans!  Relieved and shocked at the same time people are sticking up for her, sometimes I wonder, do they see what I see.  Is beauty that skewed?  Anyway to be beautiful is one thing, but to have charisma and be interesting would otherwise help, I don't see it either.



Thank you. I thought all opinions about celebrities who put themselves up for public scrutiny and are paid handsomely for it were welcome here. Obviously some disagree with that sentiment vehemently. I wish they'd understand this is not a fan site.


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> I agree, there's tons of artists that I dislike for various reasons and I block them from my social media accounts, I don't go out on a crusade to investigate their life's, obsess over what they are doing, write awful things about them all over the place and harass other fans. But that's what happens every time a famous someone starts a relationship, some fans simply cannot handle it and it's a know fact in every single fandom. Anyone who's going trough that needs to take a break from fandom and find out why this bothers them so much, a famous person personal life is ultimately absolutely none of our business and any extreme reaction to it shows a problem with yourself and not on the other person.




Very well put! 

I'm the same, find many artists unappealing, boring or dislikable so I'm certainly not going to devote my time and energy discussing them. The further they are from my thoughts the better! But I acknowledge these people do have those who like them and that's fine, doesn't affect me in any way, live and let live IMO, I have no axe to grind.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*A reminder that while you may not agree with each other, please be respectful. *
*Thanks!*


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Very well put!
> 
> I'm the same, find many artists unappealing, boring or dislikable so I'm certainly not going to devote my time and energy discussing them. The further they are from my thoughts the better! But I acknowledge these people do have those who like them and that's fine, doesn't affect me in any way, live and let live IMO, I have no axe to grind.



Ignore them, else they will repeat the old granny story again. 
The coming MET gala, think Alicia will be attending. Nicolas G co-chair the event.


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> It wasn't the Variety article, but thanks for posting it. I found it again - it was this one:
> http://celebmix.com/alicia-vikander-cast-lara-croft-upcoming-tomb-raider-reboot/


  That one actually says that both Alicia and the studio were awaiting the latest draft of the script before announcing it. Could that mean that she was able to make demands on the script before accepting the role? That would definitely get my hopes up even more for this project.


  Here is another YouTube discussion: https://youtu.be/vjC5qE1vSbA?t=5m2s
  They (and seemingly everyone else) are hyped about the casting of Alicia, confident with Roar Uthaug but a little skeptical about the writers. There is also a nice little nugget in there regarding Alicia and Michael.

  They found a nice little piece of fan artwork.


----------



## blueblues

Selayang430 said:


> Ignore them, else they will repeat the old granny story again.
> The coming MET gala, think Alicia will be attending. Nicolas G co-chair the event.


  Well she went last year and it might be in her contract with LV. If not I think she will pass, she is busy filming Submergence.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> That one actually says that both Alicia and the studio were awaiting the latest draft of the script before announcing it. Could that mean that she was able to make demands on the script before accepting the role? That would definitely get my hopes up even more for this project.
> 
> 
> Here is another YouTube discussion: https://youtu.be/vjC5qE1vSbA?t=5m2s
> They (and seemingly everyone else) are hyped about the casting of Alicia, confident with Roar Uthaug but a little skeptical about the writers. There is also a nice little nugget in there regarding Alicia and Michael.
> 
> They found a nice little piece of fan artwork.
> View attachment 3343055




Yes, I was pleased to read that Alicia approved of the script before signing up, she must have been sufficiently satisfied that it was worthy of her!

Thanks for posting the You Tube discussion clip; you're not kidding, those guys are raving about Alicia, her talent and the casting! I'm sure they're right about her and Michael bringing out the best in each other too, and bouncing ideas off each other in the best significant other style [emoji2]


----------



## Selayang430

blueblues said:


> Well she went last year and it might be in her contract with LV. If not I think she will pass, she is busy filming Submergence.



I guess she is attending due to contractual obligations with LV. Also she has not made any public appearance since Oscar. Time to "emerge " to meet the press again, haha.


----------



## Allie28

New Still from The Light Between Oceans....





https://twitter.com/MFOnline


----------



## carmencrem

the new still is SOOO beautiful!


----------



## jcsepjj

Hope we get another TLBO trailer soon, here's some Tomb Raider fan art:


----------



## carmencrem

jcsepjj said:


> Hope we get another TLBO trailer soon, here's some Tomb Raider fan art:
> 
> View attachment 3344025
> 
> View attachment 3344026
> 
> View attachment 3344027
> 
> View attachment 3344028
> 
> View attachment 3344029
> 
> View attachment 3344030


omg so so so so great! I love these ones! can't wait for the movie!  do you have any idea when they're starting shooting? i didn't read it anywhere so i assume they don't know yet...


----------



## carmencrem

Alicia is in NY!
http://hqbirds.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=494


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> Alicia is in NY!
> http://hqbirds.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=494



I think this basically confirms that she's attending the Met Gala.


----------



## Idun

My first reaction to the Tomb Raider part was WHAT, how random but thinking about it, I think it's a good choice for her and for the movie. She will show she can do more than just period pieces and the movie will have a lead who can actually act and not just someone random, picked just for their looks. Win win &#128578;


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> I think this basically confirms that she's attending the Met Gala.


yes! absolutely


----------



## Morgane

The theme is Manus x Machina:Fashion in the Age of Technology.. It's perfect for her..
Ghesquière is knows for his space-y and "futuristic" collections. He also told Vogue that he chose her because she seems  to be from the past and from the future. I'm curious to see what she will wear.



girlwhowaited said:


> She said she did spoke Danish, but couldn't understand everything. I think her childhood friend had a Danish mother or something like that and she ended up picking it up too. But point it wasn't like she didn't speak the language at all.
> 
> Her mother is an actress too, and she has said she does this to keep the, involved in her life because she rarely has the time to go back home and see them. It's not like they are choosing the movies she will do.


I read that a friend of her mother is Danish and she helped her for the audition,but she spent two months in Copenhagen working on the language. Old interview with the LA Times:


> The first thing you notice about the lithe former ballerina during a recent interview at a Beverly Hills hotel is her self-assuredness &#8212; a poise and maturity that belie her age. Both Wright and "Royal Affair" director Nikolaj Arcel agree that she is an old soul &#8212; and perhaps not surprisingly, both films are set in the past.
> 
> "Terrifyingly so," Wright said. "I think it may come from her ballet training."
> 
> Arcel's take on her was similar: "She's a fun person, but she's extremely strong. She was our team leader when we were not shooting. She was always bossing us around. She would always have all of these plans laid out for us. So she was a bit of a queen on the set."
> 
> "She is incredibly determined," Wright added. "Nothing is going to stop Alicia."
> 
> Vikander is so determined, she went to Copenhagen two months before shooting began on "A Royal Affair" so that she could speak Danish fluently.
> 
> "I said to her, if you get this part, you have to promise me that you will not only to be able to speak this language, you will have to learn the language," Arcel said. "She worked incredibly hard. Even when I see her now she is still speaking Danish to us."
> 
> 
> Because Caroline Mathilde is so famous in Denmark, practically every actress in the age range wanted the role. But none, said Arcel, had the regal quality needed to play Caroline. "I didn't believe any of these actresses were royalty. They were street."
> 
> So he cast his net to Norway and Sweden. It was love at first sight when he saw Vikander on an audition. "She said, 'My name is Alicia.' I said, oh my God, there she is."
> 
> Vikander said that once she got the role, "I read quite a lot of books about the times. But the greatest treasure I found were letters she wrote her own family in England. I found a very mature woman in those letters. She was only 16 and she was prepared for the tasks, but in a subtle way, she seemed to be keen on telling her family, she was all right."
> 
> Wright saw Vikander in the 2010 Swedish film "Pure," for which she won the best actress Guldbagge Award, Sweden's equivalent of the Oscar, as a troubled young woman who becomes obsessed with classical musical. Wright saw qualities in her performance he thought might be perfect for "Anna Karenina" as Kitty, a flirtatious young woman who believes the dashing Count Vronsky is her Prince Charming, only to find love with a kind-hearted farmer named Levin.
> Again, Vikander's determination helped her land the role. She recalled getting a call from the film's casting agent, telling her, "If you ever happen to be in London, Joe Wright would like to sit down and have lunch with you.'''
> Two days later, Vikander said with a grin: "I happened to be in London."


http://articles.latimes.com/2012/no...-et-mn-alicia-vikander-anna-karenina-20121108


----------



## carmencrem

she's definitely going to the METGala, there's Nicolas Ghesquière in NY with her too!
http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=354


----------



## BagBerry13

She's going because she's under contract with LV. They usually take their spokesperson to represent them there. And who would be better for the Machina part?


----------



## Idun

Sevencircles said:


> There are some things that she mentions in interviews over and over again that seem a bit wierd. Many people, in particular in Denmark, consider it a bit strange how an actress that couldn´t speak a world of danish could get a part where you have to speak danish fluently. She was not  famous at the time and there are many great actresses in Denmark that could do the role (she did  a good job though).



Since the character she played wasn't a native Danish speaker, it actually seems quite fitting that her Danish (accent) would't be perfect  Caroline Mathilde was born in England.
Danish and Swedish is a lot alike so it's not like Alicia wouldn't have any understanding of Danish at all either.


----------



## Sevencircles

Idun said:


> Since the character she played wasn't a native Danish speaker, it actually seems quite fitting that her Danish (accent) would't be perfect  Caroline Mathilde was born in England.
> Danish and Swedish is a lot alike so it's not like Alicia wouldn't have any understanding of Danish at all either.



She mentioned in interviews that she didn´t even understand what the producer said when she was told in Danish that she had got the part. He repeated it a couple of times and then he had to say it in English.


Maybe her accent sounded a bit  English from day one and that´s what they wanted like you said

Many people in Denmark thought that it was a bit wierd that she got the part despite this but it´s possible that the (most famous) Danish actresses that wanted the role demanded a higher salary and that´s why she got the part.

Sometimes it´s a question of budget. I can imagine that she got a few roles due to low salary demands (like Ex Machina for instance)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Idun said:


> Since the character she played wasn't a native Danish speaker, it actually seems quite fitting that her Danish (accent) would't be perfect  Caroline Mathilde was born in England.
> 
> Danish and Swedish is a lot alike so it's not like Alicia wouldn't have any understanding of Danish at all either.




Exactly - Caroline Mathilde was an English princess, from the British Royal family so definitely not a fluent Danish speaker. It was more authentic that a foreign actress was cast for this role whatever people in Denmark thought at the time.


----------



## Idun

Sevencircles said:


> She mentioned in interviews that she didn´t even understand what the producer said when she was told in Danish that she had got the part. He repeated it a couple of times and then he had to say it in English.
> 
> Many people in Denmark thought that it was a bit wierd that she got the part despite this.



That she couldn't understand it is most likely because of the sound of the language. Swedes especially have issues understanding Danish. I've seen interviews with Alex and Gustaf Skarsgård for instance, where they either looked _very_ concentrated or switched to English when the interviewer was Danish. Many Danes will understand Swedes but not the other way around, unless you're from the south of Sweden where there's Danish television videly available  IIRC Alicia is from Stockholm - they don't get Danish television there  and most won't understand Danish spoken. Written is not that big a problem as the languages themselves are very much alike.

Do you have some links to Danes wierded out by Alicia's casting? I'd like to see them  Lots of Danes are casted in Swedish productions and the other way around. It's usually not a big deal.


----------



## Idun

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly - Caroline Mathilde was an English princess, from the British Royal family so definitely not a fluent Danish speaker. It was more authentic that a foreign actress was cast for this role whatever people in Denmark thought at the time.



You could even argue that Struensee should have been cast by a German actor and not Mads Mikkelsen


----------



## Sevencircles

Idun said:


> Alicia is from Stockholm - they don't get Danish television there  and most won't understand Danish spoken.



She is from Gothenburg. 

The northern part of Denmark is just a short ferrytrip away from where she grew up. Their accent is harder to understand then the Copenhagen accent no doubt about that.


----------



## Idun

Sevencircles said:


> She is from Gothenburg.
> 
> The northern part of Denmark is just a short ferrytrip away from where she grew up. Their accent is harder to understand then the Copenhagen accent no doubt about that.



It has little to do with ferries. The southern part of Sweden used to be Danish - there are closer ties to Denmark for natural reasons. Thus the better understanding of Danish. AFAIK they don't typically get Danish tv in Göteborg.
Besides - she moved to Stockholm in 2004 - you could argue she has lived almost as  long outside of Göteborg, as she lived there.

Btw - sources to the Danes wierded out by Alicia's casting?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Alicia in custom Louis Vuitton

media.vogue.com/r/h_1600,w_1240/2016/05/02/alicia-vikander-met-gala-2016.jpg


----------



## Idun

Poor Alicia! That is one godawfull look from top to toe


----------



## Hackensack

Yoshi1296 said:


> Alicia in custom Louis Vuitton
> 
> media.vogue.com/r/h_1600,w_1240/2016/05/02/alicia-vikander-met-gala-2016.jpg


Its hard to imagine how this could be worse.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fab at the Met Ball.


----------



## carmencrem

I still don't know what I think about the dress..! I wouldn't have  chosen it, I think..I like the top, not very much the "skirt".. But it's  crazy and that's good. She could wear anything and still look fab, so..  She's stunning anyway!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alicia VIkander in custom Louis Vuitton at the 2016 Met Gala


----------



## Idun

Hackensack said:


> Its hard to imagine how this could be worse.



Not really, there's little but WTH outfits this year IMO


----------



## August_Lee

I don't like it but I don't hate it like I thought I would tbh. I can see during awards season Alicia gave input into the dresses she wore because I liked all them. While when she wears what she has to wear like this outfit, LV always gets it wrong more than right.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I like the outfit! It's relevant to the theme...something funky and different


----------



## BadAzzBish

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alicia VIkander in custom Louis Vuitton at the 2016 Met Gala


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> she's definitely going to the METGala, there's Nicolas Ghesquière in NY with her too!
> http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=354


It's nice that they look very close. But I hope that she doesn't wear those shoes again..





August_Lee said:


> I don't like it but I don't hate it like I thought I would tbh. I can see during awards season Alicia gave input into the dresses she wore because I liked all them. While when she wears what she has to wear like this outfit, LV always gets it wrong more than right.


I don't like the top and,honestly,his other creations are all underwhelming. Ghesquiere  was the one who could've really knock out of the park. I've always said that I preferred her style during the AK/ARA promo tour,even if I really liked her SAG and GG looks.. But she's one of the few persons who can pull most of these LV outfit off,like in this case. 
At least she's not boring and she's attempting the theme. I've seen a lot of dresses who are boring and silver/not even attempting the theme. I like Anna Wintour,Ciara and Kidman. 


She could have used her Ex Machina costume.. 
@tomandlorenzo: Alicia Vikander THE Ex-Machina Girl in @LouisVuitton. More red carpet later on our site. #MetGala #ManusxMachina 

 @bryanboy: Met ball 2016 worst dressed: Demi Lovato. My best dressed so far is Alicia Vikander. 
@chrissyteigen: vikander can do no wrong for me, ever.


----------



## logansrun

I'm just laughing. Why is she wearing stacked coco the clown boover boots, a Walmart plastic bra and a granny headscarf for a skirt ?   Who told her? But I'm sure there'll be the usual suspects who'll  come out in force and say she looks amazing, stunning, classic, beautiful and the outfit is just so "on point". Yeah right. She looks a total mess. smh


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yoshi1296 said:


> I like the outfit! It's relevant to the theme...something funky and different



I agree, she's on theme. It would have looked better with different shoes though. They weigh the outfit down.


----------



## Yoshi1296

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I agree, she's on theme. It would have looked better with different shoes though. They weigh the outfit down.




I definitely agree with you...I hate the clunky boots Nicolas has been rolling out the past few seasons.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alicia inside at the Met Gala 2016.






Source: Vogue


----------



## Selayang430

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I agree, she's on theme. It would have looked better with different shoes though. They weigh the outfit down.



She is on theme. Not bad trying something new and daring.


----------



## scarlet555

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alicia inside at the Met Gala 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Vogue



Now seriously, who thinks she looks good?  This is a complete fail!


----------



## Selayang430

Check this out --->> @voguemagazine: Alicia Vikander takes a turn in the #ManusxMachina Experience in @louisvuitton. Directed by @gvsgvs - looks fine !


----------



## miasharma

Hands down the worst outfit and the worst LV outfit of the night. I feel bad for her looking so bad but this kind of proves she will do anything for money. LV must have paid her handsomely with her contract for her to agree to wear such utterly hideous outfits on a regular basis.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Selayang430 said:


> Check this out --->> @voguemagazine: Alicia Vikander takes a turn in the #ManusxMachina Experience in @louisvuitton. Directed by @gvsgvs - looks fine !



Because of this video I actually really love her outfit. It's different and it suits her. It's playful and I kind of like the idea of the playful future.


----------



## Sevencircles

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alicia inside at the Met Gala 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Vogue



She looks a bit funny dressed like that but still cute.

Sometimes she seems to be the victim of a stylist that try to make fun of her though.

The most extreme example yet must be the Anna Karenina premiere 2012.

It almost seemed like the stylist knew that she was wearing  white laceundies underneath her extremely highslit dress. The fact that the she wore white panties also created a striking contrast to  what was underneath. It was obvious that the stylist wanted a flash.


----------



## Selayang430

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Because of this video I actually really love her outfit. It's different and it suits her. It's playful and I kind of like the idea of the playful future.



Same here. In fact she looks cute & playful in this video. Luckily she got this youthful looks with her!  You can't imagine this outfit with a more matured looking lady. Nicolas G still got some sense with him.


----------



## blueblues

I saw quite a few conservative heads explode on Twitter last night  as can be expected with a _futuristic_ theme. 




Yoshi1296 said:


> I definitely agree with you...I hate the clunky boots Nicolas has been rolling out the past few seasons.


They are not just clunky boots, they are red clunky boots!!! I actually think the shoes were the best part. They and her attitude of Hey, the future is here. Lets have fun!
But like someone said, very few people would have pulled it off, or even had the guts to try.


----------



## blueblues

Selayang430 said:


> Check this out --->> @voguemagazine: Alicia Vikander takes a turn in the #ManusxMachina Experience in @louisvuitton. Directed by @gvsgvs - looks fine !


Here is a link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BE7lZJSP64v/?taken-by=voguemagazine


----------



## Selayang430

blueblues said:


> I saw quite a few conservative heads explode on Twitter last night  as can be expected with a _futuristic_ theme.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not just clunky boots, they are red clunky boots!!! I actually think the shoes were the best part. They and her attitude of Hey, the future is here. Lets have fun!
> But like someone said, very few people would have pulled it off, or even had the guts to try.



At first glance, I found the outfit a "sailormoon " style.  She has the guts and also the youthful looks to pull it off.  A rare occasion whereby the designers and stars can make their  outfits to be more creative, innovative and less formal. Her make-up is quite fine too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I'm not a great fan of the dress and I'm not sure why Ghesquiere is lauded as a creative genius either. Some of the other LV looks last night were awful IMO, Michelle Williams and Miranda Kerr. But I'm no fashionista and those sites were raving about Alicia's look. She looked like she was having great fun and was happy and glowing so win win for her!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm not a great fan of the dress and I'm not sure why Ghesquiere is lauded as a creative genius either. Some of the other LV looks last night were awful IMO, Michelle Williams and Miranda Kerr. But I'm no fashionista and those sites were raving about Alicia's look. She looked like she was having great fun and was happy and glowing so win win for her!


yes! you're so right! i liked her, she was different and she could wear anything and still slay  she was so bright and happy :3


----------



## Blueberry12

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alicia VIkander in custom Louis Vuitton at the 2016 Met Gala






Lol. Not a fan of this outfit...


----------



## Morgane

Selayang430 said:


> At first glance, I found the outfit a "sailormoon " style.  She has the guts and also the youthful looks to pull it off. A rare occasion whereby the designers and stars can make their  outfits to be more creative, innovative and less formal. Her make-up is quite fine too.





blueblues said:


> I saw quite a few conservative heads explode on Twitter last night &#8211; as can be expected with a _futuristic_ theme.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not just clunky boots, they are red clunky boots!!! I actually think the shoes were the best part. They and her attitude of &#8220;Hey, the future is here. Let&#8217;s have fun!&#8221;
> But like someone said, very few people would have pulled it off, or even had the guts to try.


I don't like these LV Doc Marten-esque boots,but I've actually seen that many people love them. I agree about her attitude and her youthful looks. She looked genuinely happy and she was one of the few people having fun.. She has the confidence to pull this kind of look off.



blueblues said:


> Here is a link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BE7lZJSP64v/?taken-by=voguemagazine
> 
> View attachment 3345972


Thanks! The best are Wintour and the Olsens who didn't do anything. 





pearlyqueen said:


> I'm not a great fan of the dress and I'm not sure why Ghesquiere is lauded as a creative genius either. Some of the other LV looks last night were awful IMO, Michelle Williams and Miranda Kerr. But I'm no fashionista and those sites were raving about Alicia's look. She looked like she was having great fun and was happy and glowing so win win for her!


Jennifer Connelly and Taylor Swift also wore LV. Her custom LV dresses for the SAG awards and the Golden Globes were really great. I also like what she wore  for the Venice festival and The Danish Girl London premiere. But Ghesquière was much better during his Balenciaga days. 

http:// www.vogue.com/slideshow/13429563/met-gala-best-dressed-celebrities-red-carpet

http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_facto...feathered_and_a_lot_like_the_early_2000s.html


> Kudos to Alicia Vikander for not crumbling under the pressure of dressing for a gala basically named for a movie she just headlined. (Why no one took the slyer, more understated route and dressed up like one of the Ex Machina characters is anyone&#8217;s guess.) Vikander, who so aptly played a robot in Ex Machina, brings similar joy and restraint to the Met Gala in a lovely Louis Vuitton dress that reminds us that machines can be made of copper, too. The leather bustier top and asymmetrical hem make this one sexy without being overtly sexual, and Vikander&#8217;s red fishnet combat boots are what shoe dreams are made of.



http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-Vikanders-best-booties-at-the-2016-MET-Gala/43789


> the highlight of Louis Vuitton&#8217;s MET Gala was the boots they sent out on their muses. I must have all the pairs. All of them. They&#8217;re exceptional. The heel is perfect. The shape of the toe is perfect. Every single variation is perfect. None of them more perfect that Alicia Vikander&#8217;s.
> Booties at the MET Gala?
> I am living for this.
> I&#8217;m living for her whole look. *There&#8217;s a Super Girl in here who may or not be related to Spider-Man. It&#8217;s a few years late, considering that the theme for the MET Gala in 2008 was actually superheroes.* But almost everyone acted like it was a repeat of that last night anyway and she refrained from going as a computer so, all in all, I&#8217;d rather direct my negative energy to Maria Sharapova and Zac Posen&#8217;s bullsh-t dress for Claire Danes.




https://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Al...n-Dress-Met-Gala-2016-41160270#photo-41160270


> The stylish actress has been working Nicolas Ghesquière's flashiest designs since her arrival on the style scene, so it's only fitting she'd join him on the evening's red carpet.
> 
> While Alicia's flowing, asymmetrical number was covered in glamorous gold sequins, its fire-engine-red leather bralette switches up the vibe, bringing about an edgy twist. Complete with lace-up mesh booties that once stomped across the runway, it's clear the actress isn't here to show off her feminine side.


----------



## Morgane

Sevencircles said:


> She mentioned in interviews that she didn´t even understand what the producer said when she was told in Danish that she had got the part. He repeated it a couple of times and then he had to say it in English.   Maybe her accent sounded a bit  English from day one and that´s what they wanted like you said  Many people in Denmark thought that it was a bit wierd that she got the part despite this *but it´s possible that the (most famous) Danish actresses that wanted the role demanded a higher salary and that´s why she got the part.*


I don't think that was the reason:


> Vikander is so determined, she went to Copenhagen two months before shooting began on "A Royal Affair" so that she could speak Danish fluently.
> "I said to her, if you get this part, you have to promise me that you will not only to be able to speak this language, you will have to learn the language," Arcel said. "She worked incredibly hard. Even when I see her now she is still speaking Danish to us."
> Because Caroline Mathilde is so famous in Denmark, *practically every actress in the age range wanted the role. But none, said Arcel, had the regal quality needed to play Caroline. "I didn't believe any of these actresses were royalty. They were street."
> So he cast his net to Norway and Sweden. It was love at first sight when he saw Vikander on an audition. "She said, 'My name is Alicia.' I said, oh my God, there she is*."


http://articles.latimes.com/2012/no...-et-mn-alicia-vikander-anna-karenina-20121108



> Sometimes it´s a question of budget. I can imagine that she got a few roles due to low salary demands (like Ex Machina for instance)


This is true for all the actors actors before their breakthrough year (even if 2015 is not exactly her breakthrough year) and James Kent,the director of Testament of Youth, admitted  that he was lucky that she was available (and affordable) because  now he wouldn&#8217;t be able to afford her. But directors like Wright and Kent chose her after having seen her in other movies (Pure and A Royal Affair). Garland also said that she was perfect for the role thanks to her ballet training. And I'm sure that many young actresses wanted to work with Garland.  





> Vikander says it is one of the best scripts she has ever read and was a role she wanted badly. &#8216;I recorded a tape [for Garland] before I had even spoken to him and I made it when I was on set doing another film [Son of a Gun with Ewan McGregor],&#8217; she says. &#8216;The crew helped me between 2am and 5am after we had finished for that day. I really wanted this part.&#8217;


 http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...er-could-be-the-actress-to-watch-in-2015.html


----------



## dangerouscurves

I like Alicia but that dress is awful.


----------



## Tivo

I love those boots. Can someone I.D.?

That's a weird look that works for some reason, and I don't know why.


----------



## August_Lee

Tivo said:


> I love those boots. Can someone I.D.?
> 
> That's a weird look that works for some reason, and I don't know why.


Louis Vuitton Fall 2016 Ready to Wear Boots, I don't think there is listing on the website yet for them


----------



## August_Lee

_Here is a interview from *Harper's Baazar UK from this January*. I don't think it has been posted, only a snippet of it. I'll put in two parts, here is part 1:_

 Not long ago, the Swedish actress Alicia Vikander got locked out of her north-London flat. She knocked on the neighbour's door, hoping for help, and the neighbour's son promptly leapt from the first floor onto her balcony below, where she'd left the door open. He was so thrilled by his feat that he ran straight out the front door, yelling: 'I did it!', only for the door to shut behind him, locking her out again. 'I've never laughed so much,' says Vikander, sitting in the low-lit bar of the Connaught hotel. 'And he wouldn't do it again because he almost broke his leg. But then the entire community started to help me. They opened up this store, and people started to climb from another house's balcony over the kind of roof of the grocery store to get into my flat, and it was just so lovely!'

Somehow, it's hard to imagine the average person locked out of their flat inspiring such extravagant displays of neighbourliness. Vikander is something of a Helen of Troy: she has the kind of vulnerable beauty that makes men do misguided, life-endangering things. (Unlike Helen, she repays the kindness with booze: 'I bought everybody a good bottle of whisky.') She looks younger than her 27 years, delicate-featured to the point of seeming breakable. Her hair is pinned back in grips on either side of her face, the way you wore it as a young girl going to a birthday party, prettily. And though it's warm, she's in a dark-red wool jumper and jeans, miniature in the grand hotel chair. On the surface, there's something almost ephemeral about her, as if at any moment she might dissolve.

Vikander is in that strange moment that happens to actresses from time to time &#8211; the way it did to Scarlett Johansson when she released _Lost in Translation_ and _Girl with a Pearl Earring_ at the same time in 2003; or Jessica Chastain when she released six films in 2011. Within 12 months, Vikander has starred in a cluster of major films, including _Ex Machina_, _The Man from UNCLE_, _The Danish Girl_ and _Tulip Fever_. According to the movie press, who can't get enough of this kind of thing, 2015 was her year. Of course, it's all a quirk of timing. Vikander made all these films over months and years &#8211; a run of work following her English-language debut as Kitty in Joe Wright's _Anna Karenina_, released in 2012. They just happen to be coming out in a rush, creating this sense of inevitability, and ubiquity. It has a certain impact, if you're in the middle of it all. 'I'm just not very used to it,' she says. 'I had three years when all I did was work, and I was a bit protected, I think. I didn't do any press, and now, it's been a lot. I still feel very much like a newbie. It's been both exciting and terrifying at the same time.'

Don't be fooled: this newbie knows what she's doing. Look a bit closer at Vikander and the image of a fragile inge&#769;nue starts to fall away. You notice the rips all down her jeans, and the way her expression &#8211; in repose, soft and doe-like &#8211; can quickly become sharp, knowing, amused. In performance, you get the gist. In _Ex Machina, _Alex Garland's film about a tech mogul and his imprisoned artificially intelligent robot, she plays the machine with an innocent sweetness, until she turns on her master and (spoiler) commits savage murder. Her portrayal of Vera Brittain in _Testament of Youth_ was a study of resilience and determination parcelled up in a costume drama. And then there's her forthcoming role in _The Danish Girl_, playing Gerda, the wife of Eddie Redmayne's Einar Wegener, a Danish artist and the first person to undergo a sex change. On one level it's Redmayne's movie &#8211; a devastating portrayal of a tortured man and the woman he becomes &#8211; but Vikander's performance is a large part of the film's soul. She could easily have turned Gerda into a simpler, tragic character: a wife coming to terms with her husband's true identity, a woman left ultimately bereft. Instead, her Gerda is fierce, angry, driven, an artist in her own right who finds her style by painting her husband as a woman. She is compromised, complicated.

Vikander relished the part. She'd first heard about the movie sitting on the Tube in London, reading the newspaper. 'I was like, "Eddie Redmayne? That's a good cast. I want to go and watch this film in two years."' Two days later, she was sent the script, and then had to audition &#8211; twice. On the callback, she read with Redmayne and then they talked for two hours, about the characters, the story. Once cast, she immersed herself in research, read books, watched films, spoke to people &#8211; and the partners of people &#8211; who had undergone a sex change. Preparation is an earnest business. 'I always like to be extremely well prepared because otherwise I get freakin' nervous,' she says. It's easy to forget when you're talking to her, now that her accent has a sort of transatlantic flexibility, but Vikander is working in her second language.

Having the accent and the lines locked in is essential to her confidence. So she spends hour after hour 'sitting like a little parrot up in my room', repeating her words to herself. Nerves are a motivator, but so is a militant work ethic, honed since she was a child. She's only in her twenties, but acting is Vikander's second career. Growing up, she trained intensively as a dancer, moving away from her parents in Gothenburg aged 15 so she could live on her own and train at the Royal Swedish Ballet School in Stockholm, where she practised for hours every day. Aged 18, she decided to quit. There have been many versions printed as to why, but this is hers: 'I think I knew deep down that I wouldn't be able to dance until [I was] thirtysomething. I still have a really bad back, and... but it wasn't just that. First of all, I don't think I wanted to live my life as a dancer. It's hard, and I realised I really loved to dance and be on stage, but it's also three, four hours of training every day to do that, to be on that level. I could sometimes be a bit sad, and I was quite hard on myself and jealous emotionally of some of the girls who I saw just loved it. Even though we danced seven hours a day, six days a week, they were like, "Oh, we can come at 4.30am to school just to do a little extra stretching on my foot." And I was like, "I don't know if I..."' she pauses. 'I don't have it.'


----------



## August_Lee

_cont. from part 1_

It's the only time in our conversation that Vikander droops a little, grief still present at the loss. Given her drive, you can only guess at how much that realisation  of insufficient ambition  hurt. But then she found acting, auditioned  twice  for drama school in Stockholm, got rejected, got a place at law school, and then won a part in a Swedish film, _Pure_, which saved her from a legal career and propelled her into movies. Then, finally, she got that surge of energy you experience from doing what you love  not within the strict boundaries of dance, but in the liberty of acting. She feeds off the interior world of a character. When she's in deep, lost in a role, she finds she's 'using emotions that I, Alicia, would probably never have gone at... I didn't know that I had these emotions that I probably suppress because I'm not supposed to use them or they could hurt other people. It's a tingling feeling of realising something within you that you didn't know was there. And that, I love.' As Redmayne observed in an email: 'A lot is made of Alicia's dance training, and she certainly has a technical brilliance, but what continually astounded me was her capacity to mine Gerda's extraordinary emotional life. She has a freedom as a performer that is dynamite... always shifting, always changing and constantly challenging you to up your game.' Finally, Vikander understands what those dawn-training dancers must have felt. She's been working non-stop for three years, travelling constantly, juggling projects, yet  like them  she doesn't seem to tire. Now, her agent will send her a script to read in the middle of the night when she's just off a plane and hasn't slept for days: 'And I'm like, "Yeah! Fun!"'

That life  the planes, the press, the constant itinerant circus  has an effect. Vikander has learned, already, that it's not done to complain. 'I have a very hard time speaking up about it being overwhelming at some points, because I'm so grateful.' But there are unavoidable sacrifices. A while ago, her sister called her to tell her the date of her wedding. 'She said, "It's in 18 months, and I really hope you can come. And I would love you to be my maid of honour, but I'm making this call because I know you can't tell me, and it's cool, baby."' Vikander hung her head. 'And that was tough, because she already knew the truth.' That is: who knows if she'll make it? When a film contract has you in its grip, there's not much room for manoeuvre. Weddings come and go. Still, Vikander got lucky. The ceremony was in Melbourne, and a film she was making happened to be shooting for two weeks in Australia. 'The stars were aligned.' They haven't always been  she doesn't often get the chance to go back to Sweden, or to see her family. 'I think I was really scared the first year of losing friends and contacts and life, mixed with being extremely excited to go away. And then it was quite lonely sometimes... I always had friends who said, "It's fine." You know, they were trying to just calm me down and say that nothing would change, and I probably didn't believe it at first, but it's great now.'

Vikander has figured out how to keep the people who matter close. Her parents, who are separated, are constantly in touch, and she'll send them scripts to read. She's private about her relationship with the actor Michael Fassbender ('When it comes to the relationship I have with my boyfriend, that is part of the few things in life that I keep for myself. It's my one bit...' She searches for the words. 'My heart'). But she talks openly about her friends. They're an old crowd from Stockholm, a surreally successful bunch of girls now spread out all over the world: Tove Lo, the singer; Caroline Hjelt and Aino Jawo, of Icona Pop, an electro-pop duo. Regularly, they gather virtually  Skype dinners, she calls them. 'We order the same food and buy the same wine. It's the coolest thing. It actually works!' Once, she did it on a different time zone  her friends were in Paris, she was in Canada, so while they had dinner she was having lunch. They got through a bottle of wine each, had a blast. 'We all got very drunk, and by the end of it, my friends were like, "OK, we're going to bed now. It's almost midnight!"' Off went the computers, and Vikander was left by herself, a whole afternoon ahead of her, drunk. 'It was just such a weird thing.'

Though her existence can feel a little rootless, home, for now, is London. She can't quite imagine moving back to Sweden, though it was a wonderful place to grow up. She loves, as she calls it, 'the old culture of Great Britain': the opera, high tea, getting in a black cab. When she first moved, she lived all over the city: Hackney, Portobello, Sloane Square, Shoreditch. Now she's settled, northwards. She's got her local patch, has pinpointed her favourite wine bar down the street where she knows the staff  and she has those neighbours, of course, willing to jump from balconies, to break legs, for her benefit. If, for whatever reason, the acting dries up (highly unlikely), she's even got a list of alternative pursuits that she made a few years ago when she first moved to England, convinced she'd have months of unemployment between jobs. 'I want to be a sommelier!' she says, still genuinely enthused at the prospect. 'That's on my list. But first is my driver's licence, which I still don't have. A motorcycle licence is now also on there. I want to be able to scuba dive... I haven't done a lot of things I want to learn.' At the moment, it's hard to imagine her bent over her wine books, swotting up on her merlots, but life is long. Does she see herself acting for ever? Vikander thinks hard. 'I kind of don't want to know. What I mean is that I love to act, and I hope...' She trails off. 'Yeah, I guess I don't want to know. I hope that there are new things that come that I get totally absorbed in.' Acting, for now, is her life. 'But it doesn't mean you don't dream.'
http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/fash...31/alicia-vikander-is-our-january-cover-star/


----------



## christy1983

Lovely interview!!!


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander Launches Vikarious Productions; Sets First Project &#8216;Euphoria&#8217; With Eva Green- Cannes

*


> Oscar winner Alicia Vikander  just added a new hyphen to her considerable list of talents: that of  producer. The 27-year-old Swedish actress, arguably the hottest and most  in-demand young European actress working today, has launched her own  production banner Vikarious Productions along with her London-based  agent Charles Collier of Tavistock Wood.* The company has set its first feature, Euphoria, with Vikander also set to star alongside Eva Green  as sisters in conflict travelling through Europe towards a mystery  destination. . The project marks the English-language directorial debut  of award-winning Swedish writer/director Lisa Langseth, who previously  collaborated with Vikander on two Swedish-language pics, Pure and Hotell.  Euphoria  is a production with Sweden&#8217;s B-Reel Films&#8217; Patrik Anderson and Frida  Bargo, and starts shooting in the German Alps in early August.*
> 
> &#8220;_Euphoria_ is Lisa&#8217;s third film as writer and director. I  have worked with her on each of them and I jumped at the chance to do so  again,&#8221; said Vikander. &#8220;It&#8217;s a uniquely European approach, enabling me  to work with a great Swedish team alongside my colleagues in London. It  is a profound story about the journey of two estranged sisters, full of  suffering but also full of joy, and squaring up to very important  subject matter. It also has compelling female voices and is packed to  the rafters with female talent both sides of the camera. All these  ingredients made this film the obvious choice for our first film at  Vikarious. Charles and I will be developing more films in this space  over the next 24 months.&#8221;
> 
> The news further cements Vikander&#8217;s stratospheric rise and is  testament to her formidable drive and ambition. Last week, she was  confirmed as Lara Croft for MGM, Warner Bros and GK Films in _Tomb Raider_. The reboot will tell the story of a young and untested Lara Croft fighting to survive her first adventure. Roar Uthaug (_The Wave_)  is directing. MGM and Warner Bros are co-producing the film with MGM  overseeing production. They acquired film rights from GK Films, which  had previously purchased film rights in 2011 from Square Enix LTD.  Graham King is serving as producer.
> 
> The _Tomb Raider_ deal marked the latest plum role for Vikander, and arguably her highest-profile one yet. She next co-stars in _Jason Bourne_ opposite Matt Damon. Her success has continued to rise following a banner 2015 that saw her performance in Tom Hooper&#8217;s _The Danish Girl_ win an Academy Award for best supporting actress as well as a memorable turn in _Ex Machina_ as possibly the best-looking and ruthless robot in the history of cinema. She also has _The Light Between Oceans_  opposite Michael Fassbender in the pipelines. That film has been  generating awards-season buzz even though it will not be released before  the end of the year.
> 
> &#8220;It is a great pleasure to be partnering with Alicia Vikander at  Vikarious,&#8221; said the dapper and savvy Collier. &#8220;It is the natural  extension of our long professional collaboration. Together we have  always sought opportunities that explored issues and characters that are  important to both of us. We have become well-attuned to what material  excites and inspires us both. In particular, with _Euphoria_, we  hope to make good on our intention of bringing together a team of  brilliant women to lead the creative process. We are in active  discussions already on a number of other projects and have been most  grateful for the industry support and encouragement we have been  receiving. In recent years audiences have come to know Alicia&#8217;s  performances for their extraordinary emotional nuance, profound sense of  understanding, range of light and shade, and reservoirs of compassion.  She brings to our work with Vikarious all of these talents together with  her exceptional brain for business and for production.&#8221;
> 
> The company plans to produce a further two titles at a similar budget to _Euphoria_ within  the next two years. The film is a Swedish/UK/Germany production by  B-Reel Films, Vikarious Productions, Dancing Camel (Christine Ruppert),  Sveriges Television, Svensk Filmindustri, Reel Ventures and Filmregionen  Stockholm-Mälardalen. It will be produced in collaboration with Wild  Bunch Germany, in association with Dorian Media Limited and with support  from the Swedish Film Institute. Svensk Filmindustri will handle Nordic  distribution.
> 
> Director Langseth added: &#8220;This story and these characters have been a  part of me for a long time now and it is wonderful to see it all come  to life.&#8221;
> &#8220;It is such a privilege to be able to continue our collaboration with  Swedish auteur Lisa Langseth and together take this huge step into an  international film production,&#8221;said B-Reel Films producers Patrik  Anderson and Frida Bargo. &#8220;The artistic collaboration with Alicia  Vikander is invaluable in all aspects in order to let Lisa paint on an  even bigger canvas.&#8221;
> 
> Vikander and Green are both repped by Tavistock Wood in the UK.  Vikander is also repped by UTA and Actors in Scandinavia. Green is also  repped by UTA and Agence Adequat.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2016/05/alicia-...uphoria-eva-green-charles-collier-1201750372/


This is such awesome news. I was wondering when she would work with Lisa again and I remember anther poster talking about this project in the past, so this pleasantly surprise.  Also, I'm glad this movie will involve many women, not enough female based films that is out now.


----------



## August_Lee

In NY this past Monday (May 2nd)
https://twitter.com/_AliciaVikander/status/728492549132947456


----------



## Morgane

Great interview,thanks!



August_Lee said:


> *Alicia Vikander Launches Vikarious Productions; Sets First Project &#8216;Euphoria&#8217; With Eva Green- Cannes
> 
> *This is such awesome news. I was wondering when she would work with Lisa again and I remember anther poster talking about this project in the past, so this pleasantly surprise.  Also, I'm glad this movie will involve many women, not enough female based films that is out now.[/B]



Great news!  I would have liked to see another performance in Swedish directed by Langseth,but I'm very happy to see Eva Green working with Alicia. 


> &#8220;Euphoria is Lisa&#8217;s third film as writer and director. I have worked with her on each of them and I jumped at the chance to do so again,&#8221; said Vikander. &#8220;It&#8217;s a uniquely European approach, enabling me to work with a great Swedish team alongside my colleagues in London. It is a profound story about the journey of two estranged sisters, full of suffering but also full of joy, and squaring up to very important subject matter. *It also has compelling female voices and is packed to the rafters with female talent both sides of the camera. *All these ingredients made this film the obvious choice for our first film at Vikarious. Charles and I will be developing more films in this space over the next 24 months.&#8221;


I hope that they go in that direction for their other projects too.


















Source


----------



## Blueberry12

LV Stockholm :


----------



## August_Lee

From a retired MMA fighter (Jess Liaudin) who has a small part in Submergence



> My Adventure in Submergence is finished.
> It  was a real privilege to work with such a master as Wim Wenders. And  even so I only play a small role in this film, I felt very honour to  have work with such cinematographer and alongside very talented actors.  James McAvoy was a real gentleman and very easy going. Even when they  were doing my close up and we couldnt see him on screen, he would still  deliver his lines in front of me and doing them with the same energy.  And to me that says a lot about an actor. *I didn't really do much on  screen with Alicia Vikander, but off screen she was very lovely. It was  great to be able to see the both of them working and learn from it, as  they are such great actors*.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BE8clZBicoA


----------



## August_Lee

Got a old issue of People magazine recently from someone and scanned this pic


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> Got a old issue of People magazine recently from someone and scanned this pic



Thanks for sharing. Did recall she said there was no real foods provided in golden globe ,haha


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia is Germany now
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/tobycraig/




https://www.instagram.com/p/BFJjDhztXAD


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> Alicia is Germany now
> https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/tobycraig/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFJjDhztXAD



Variety mentioned that the production will wrap in Germany next week.  I'm surprised if they're wrapping so soon. 

I've found this new Jason Bourne trailer on IMDb. It was probably leaked. Anyway,I think this is better:
http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:b3d7afc0efb517433b1903a0cd762c98


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> Variety mentioned that the production will wrap in Germany next week.  I'm surprised if they're wrapping so soon.
> 
> I've found this new Jason Bourne trailer on IMDb. It was probably leaked. Anyway,I think this is better:
> http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:b3d7afc0efb517433b1903a0cd762c98



I thought part of the production would be in Africa also?

Thanks for the trailer. Has much more Alicia, I like it.


----------



## jcsepjj

https://twitter.com/waterstoneent/status/727969957745590273

The production company wrote on twitter the other day that they are at the halfway point. I don't think they will wrap after Berlin. There's been talk of Spain and James is going to Africa to shoot his scenes, can't remember which country, Kenya I think? But it's likely Alicia will wrap before that. 

Thanks for the trailer. I can see why they chose not to use it, it gives away a lot more. At least now we got a better idea of Alicia's role in all of it


----------



## myown

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Did recall she said there was no real foods provided in golden globe ,haha



haha


----------



## jcsepjj

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Did recall she said there was no real foods provided in golden globe ,haha



It's so weird that they don't provide them with proper food at events like that, Brie Larson talked about the lack of food at the Globes too;

http://youtu.be/rX09A2tk_Wc


----------



## Selayang430

jcsepjj said:


> It's so weird that they don't provide them with proper food at events like that, Brie Larson talked about the lack of food at the Globes too;
> 
> http://youtu.be/rX09A2tk_Wc



So that the guests won't be distracted by foods. Nothing to eat anyway and they will  focus on the people on stage


----------



## sassbelle

Morgane said:


> Variety mentioned that the production will wrap in Germany next week.  I'm surprised if they're wrapping so soon.
> 
> I've found this new Jason Bourne trailer on IMDb. It was probably leaked. Anyway,I think this is better:
> http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:b3d7afc0efb517433b1903a0cd762c98



I can't find the trailer! :/


----------



## August_Lee

*Jason Bourne - Featurette: "Jason Bourne Is Back"*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xHqwj-nWFg

Alicia has only a voiceover which is from the trailer, its mostly Matt and Paul Greengrass


----------



## jcsepjj

A behind the scenes video with Louis Vuitton from the Met Gala;

http://edition.cnn.com/videos/tv/20...selena-gomez-alicia-vikander-anna-wintour.cnn


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> https://twitter.com/waterstoneent/status/727969957745590273
> 
> The production company wrote on twitter the other day that they are at the halfway point. I don't think they will wrap after Berlin. There's been talk of Spain and James is going to Africa to shoot his scenes, can't remember which country, Kenya I think? But it's likely Alicia will wrap before that.
> 
> Thanks for the trailer. I can see why they chose not to use it, it gives away a lot more. At least now we got a better idea of Alicia's role in all of it


Variety also said that it's more than halfway complete,so it looked a bit strange..



sassbelle said:


> I can't find the trailer! :/


Click on the image.



August_Lee said:


> *Jason Bourne - Featurette: "Jason Bourne Is Back"*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xHqwj-nWFg
> 
> Alicia has only a voiceover which is from the trailer, its mostly Matt and Paul Greengrass


Thanks.

Nikolaj Arcel on twitter: https://twitter.com/Nikolaj_Arcel/status/726357455542865920


> Congratulations my dear friend Alicia Vikander, young Lara Croft is for her.
> Good lucky!!!


----------



## Morgane

Berlin Festival 2011 
Shooting Stars:













Berlin festival 2012 
The Crown Jewels photocall:


----------



## August_Lee

jcsepjj said:


> A behind the scenes video with Louis Vuitton from the Met Gala;
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/videos/tv/20...selena-gomez-alicia-vikander-anna-wintour.cnn


Awesome. I really liked the scene when they first go into the room where they're making the dresses and majority of the wall is pics of Alicia.


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> Awesome. I really liked the scene when they first go into the room where they're making the dresses and majority of the wall is pics of Alicia.



Didn't notice that, must watch 2nd time. Likely most of the pics are of her wearing LV attending premiere, awards ceremony, film festivals


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> Likely most of the pics are of her wearing LV attending premiere, awards ceremony, film festivals


Yes , there was one pic of her @ the Danish Girl premieres (one in Venice and the other in Los Angeles) and The Man from Uncle. While the rest of them of Alicia were from the award shows (Oscars, SAG and Golden Globes).


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> Yes , there was one pic of her @ the Danish Girl premieres (one in Venice and the other in Los Angeles) and The Man from Uncle. While the rest of them of Alicia were from the award shows (Oscars, SAG and Golden Globes).



Suppose all these are by Nicolas G. He did make a few really good one like Bafta, SAG. The LV team will also be on the Rio De Janeiro show on 28 May 2016. Really hope he doesn't make clothes that of Japanese comic and animation.


----------



## Sevencircles

Here is a translation of an interview that Alicia did in 2013 with Swedish Elle. http://www.elle.se/lordagsintervjun-alicia-vikander/


*I had to do a few corrections and cuts in the interview. There are many incorrect sentences t (I haven´t got the time to do more right now).

There are a few things that are correct though even though you might doubt it.

She actually said that she has got a round nose and a nice butt when she described her looks.

Hard to believe I know. 

She also said that it felt nice to never talk about what kind of guys she prefers (Not that surprising perhaps)*


Alicia Vikander

Age: 24th

Current: As Kitty in the movie Anna Karenina.

Family: Mother, father, two older and three younger siblings on the father's side (we stayed with our mothers and every other weekend, all at the same time with dad.).

Lives: Nowhere really, cruising between filming.

How do I look: 1.68 long. Big, brown eyes, round nose and a nice butt! I have ballet to thank for that, I think.

Most beautiful dress ever: I wore a Valentino dress at the Melancholia premiere in 2011 and when I took it, they said, "God, it's never anyone under 30 who choose such a dress," but it was easily the most handsome!


Alicia along with Björn Gustafsson in the Crown Jewels.

Career: Played Jossan in the TV series Second Avenue (2007-2008). Broke through 2010 with Pure and was awarded a Guldbagge. Had (2011) starring in the Crown Jewels (against Bill Skarsgård, who has a small role in Anna Karenina) and the Danish A Royal Affair (2012). Has become both this year's Shooting Star at the Berlin Film Festival and Rising star on the Stockholm Film Festival.


Out in the 2010s, the unlovely pouring rain. In here, on the big screen in 1870s Russia, steams of passion among the rustling crinoline dresses in yet another magnificent film version of the classic classics, Leo Tolstoy's Anna Karenina. Keira Knightley, directed for the third time by Joe Wright (formerly Jane Austen's Pride and Prejudice, 2005, and Reconciliation, 2007) and this line Hollywood big shot up: Emily Watson, sex symbol Jude Law, transformed into a balding old man, and as a stareyed, brilliant talent praline, Swedish Alicia Vikander in another big strides in its ongoing international career. Knightley's Anna Karenina, of course, but Vikander, the espousal ratings, play history's second Actress, young Kitty swarming the man Karenina love to distraction ... Yes, a shattering love story you know who read the book. Though the first time Alicia put her teeth in it (she was 15) she thought that women were childish.

- But it was probably the most Kitty says Alicia with her hoarse voice ( "It has always been very dark").

- And then I did not understand Anna's life story, her choice, why she placed themselves in the situations she did.

That was before you become tempestuous love yourself?

- Exactly! How easy was it. I read the book, I just, God, I have not read the same book. You know! I realized that I have been the naive Kitty myself. Now I have a full understanding of the drama Anna Karenina suffered.

Alicia' won´t tell if her own love drama includes actor colleague with about the same success curve as herself, Alexander Skarsgard, 36, though. Alicia says that it has embarrassed journalists made to lead.

- We're getting married, apparently, she says acidly.

- You do not even know where to start ... well, I do not know what!

But you are not together?

- No, we're not together.

You guys are friends?

- Yes, we know each other.

What kind of guys do you like?

- I don´t talk about that. Not at all. It´s  very nice.

It is not so long ago since Alicia Vikander broke through, 2010 Lisa Langseth´s Pure, Since she was so sensational in her debut, she received a Guldbagge for Best Actress. She was 22. Just a couple of years later she sits here in a luxury suite and will market Anna Karenina for the press, has just recorded American fantasy The Seventh Son against Julianne Moore and Jeff Bridges, and once again collaborated with Langseth in the hotel. The week after we meet Alicia will go to Paris, but not to film.

- Dior fly me to the show, she says casually (as she became the year's best dressed woman on ELLE Awards 2012).

She rises gracefully, classically trained ballet dancer as she is, to get more fruits and berries Listed as a classic painted still life in the suite at the Grand Hotel, Pours another cup of tea and sits elegantly sacral down in the ancient couch that could have been inventory from both Anna Karenina and the film a Royal Affair (with Mads Mikkelsen) where Alicia was so tightly laced corset that she fainted ( "... but Mikkel Følsgaard who plays the king stood by and was a real man and threw himself forward and caught me"). Today, she has chosen a strict black and white ensemble with top from Acne, Whyred jeans and high boots.

Are you absolutely cherished by fashion houses nowadays, it's Dior, Valentino Blisters and crayfish party with acne all the way ...?

- Nah, I would not say, but it's fun having acne and Valentino and Alexander McQueen and Balenciaga, which are brands I like and that I myself contacted, marks man glanced at the newspaper images and so. It's awesome to come to their fashion and meet all seamstresses, they do wonders with things so it feels like to put on a second skin, it is a prinsessdröm. But my own closet is 98 percent Swedish brands. Before, I never had the money! I had a black Balenciagaväst that I bought at second hand any time (laughs). I'm so young.

Just that with age one senses that Alicia think is about as tedious to talk about like, say, Alexander Skarsgard. For oh, ältande which it has been about whether the career and emotional maturation follow the same track.

- I have been very lucky, says Alicia patiently. I have close friends, I have a family that I stand very close. All others are saying, "How does it feel? It goes so fast? "But somewhere along the way, my family ...

But I was not thinking primarily careers.

-  I had two years of high school when I had no clue of what I would do, searched drama school a lot (five) times, did not come in, looked up to others who seemed to know exactly what they wanted with their lives. I felt, God, it will never be anything of me. I have had all the agonies that you can have.


Alicia receives her first guldbagge.

Alicia Vikander grew up in Gothenburg with her mother, actress Mary Fahl Vikander, 61, who soon divorced father Svante, 64, psychiatrist, and when a babysitter was missing  Alicia slept backstage.

As the age of seven, she was in Kristina-musical, and Alicia shares that precocious youth with smart contemporary artists who have had a similar childhood, such as Robyn. And with the vantage point from the cradle, Alicia got the insight that this is a serious and diffidult environment even though Mom Maria has been anything but a stage mom (they have, incidentally, played against each other in the Darkness of Truth 2007).

- She has been peppery and nourishing, says the daughter. I have seen how tough the industry is and has always been prepared to be disappointed. Although I know I have a nice start to a career, I have cried many times over the things I was afraid of or didn´t go as I planned, 

A constantly focused and ambitious Alicia moved away from home by the age of 15 to Stockholm to exercise her passion, contemporary, classical dance at the Royal Swedish Ballet School. "I've always been pretty edited by me," she says, but there has never been a period in life when she partied and were completely lost and crazy?

-  I wanted to turn away from the structure that ballet causes, which can be quite tough, because it is so structured. When I just turned 18, I was out dancing three days a week, there were raves and underground clubs in various places. I drank no alcohol, but I was out until five in the morning. I wanted to meet new people, and then I went to school and slept three hours in the locker room, we had beds there, and at nine o'clock, I stood at the bar in my balettcostume ( laugh).

Today she hangs on set with the most important Hollywood jetset, That must be a bit supernatural?

- Only when you get there I think: "But, God, it's him, I've seen him on television or the big screen lot of times! He is for real! "But then you just sit and drink coffee with Jude (Law) and a group of people and talk about what they did over the weekend. All the actors have similar lodges, therefore, there is no great difference. The first time I met Jeff Bridges he just said, "Hey, man," and he gave me a hug.

She has no diva to report only the good fortune to work with great people. Her mother went to see her during the shooting of the Seventh Son in Canada "... and when I come out, she sits outside in Julianne Moore´s trailer and drink coffee and they talk about how it is to be a mom." 

- People ask if you understand what you are with and I do that, but without pulling it down so it becomes a kind of living, but to see my mother sit and talk with Julianne Moore - then I was quite touched.

"She's cool," mentions Alicia when she is talking about the beautiful and talented redhead known from movies as a single man, Hannibal, Magnolia, The Hours and Far from Heaven.

Julianne has the world's largest heart. One day, someone in the team made a rough comment about me. Then Julianne stood up in front of 200 people and shouted "We don´t say thing like that to each other. I have been in the business a long time. If I ever get to be a Diva it´s when someone is rude towards a young person on the set." It felt like a big moment.


----------



## Selayang430

Thanks for sharing this. So we get to know that she was private about her personal life from the very beginning, don't even share the info about what type of guy she preferred! Lol
And her mom is cool nonetheless! Moore was very kind to Alicia and protective of young newcomers


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing this. So we get to know that she was private about her personal life from the very beginning, don't even share the info about what type of guy she preferred! Lol
> And her mom is cool nonetheless! Moore was very kind to Alicia and protective of young newcomers


Lol, Alicia seems as though she has always been grounded and down to earth. We certainly know the type of guy she prefers now though &#128522;


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, Alicia seems as though she has always been grounded and down to earth. We certainly know the type of guy she prefers now though &#128522;



She really has great advancement in career and now has her own production house. Anyway, it is still a long way to go.
What type of guy she prefers? Think is "dangerous "lol


----------



## August_Lee

*First Look: James McAvoy and Alicia Vikander in Submergence*

A first glimpse at romantic thriller *Submergence* shows _X-Men_ star James McAvoy and Alicia Vikander, in her first role after winning the Oscar, in an intense embrace.

Embankment  is selling the Wim Wenders-directed feature at Cannes this week, having  already secured deals in more than 30 territories since Berlins  European Film Market in February, including the UK (Lionsgate); France  (Mars/Selective); Germany (NFP/Warners); Spain (Antenna 3); Canada  (Elevation); and Latin America (California).  Further deals are pending.

Adapted by Erin Dignam from the novel by JM Ledgard, _Submergence_  is the story of James More (McAvoy), a water engineer who is taken  hostage in Somalia by Jihadist fighters who suspect that he is a British  spy. Danielle Danny Flinders (Vikander) is a bio-mathematician  working on a deep sea diving project to support her theory of the origin  of life on the planet.

The two had met just a few weeks earlier,  in an isolated hotel on the Atlantic coast, where they were both  preparing for their dangerous missions. Now worlds apart, unable to  reach each other, the film follows Danny as she descends in a  submersible to the ocean floor, without even knowing if James is still  alive.
Cameron Lamb is producing through Lila 9th Productions with  Neue Road Movie Dritte Produktionen and Backup Media, who are also  financing. Co-producers are Morena Films and Umedia.

Filming is underway in France before moving to Germany, Spain and Africa.
UTA Independent Film Group packaged the project and is handling the US sale.
http://www.screendaily.com/festival...icle?blocktitle=Production-News&contentID=279


----------



## mollie12

The pose in the photo is basically the opposite of one of the TLBO stills.  It's like the romance flick standard.


----------



## Selayang430

New still from Submergence - promo in Cannes

Removed it as someone has posted earlier


----------



## Sevencircles

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, Alicia seems as though she has always been grounded and down to earth. We certainly know the type of guy she prefers now though &#128522;



I wouldn´t be surprised if the boyfriends she had before fame were entirely different, balletdancers or similar perhaps. 

She was propably picky about personality though since no one has contacted the media  to brag about the fact that he was  her first love or similar.

In small countries like Sweden that tends to happen if someone becomes an international star, and the media will talk about it for months too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Sevencircles said:


> I wouldn´t be surprised if the boyfriends she had before fame were entirely different, balletdancers or similar perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> She was propably picky about personality though since no one has contacted the media  to brag about the fact that he was  her first love or similar.
> 
> 
> 
> In small countries like Sweden that tends to happen if someone becomes an international star, and the media will talk about it for months too.




I don't know much about her previous boyfriends, I get the impression there weren't many; she seems to be a woman who invests a lot into relationships and doesn't waste her time on short term flings. The last boyfriend before Michael was in banking and recently founded his own digital media business. He is around the same age as Michael and looks very similar to him.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't know much about her previous boyfriends, I get the impression there weren't many; she seems to be a woman who invests a lot into relationships and doesn't waste her time on short term flings. The last boyfriend before Michael was in banking and recently founded his own digital media business. He is around the same age as Michael and looks very similar to him.



Is it the one who accompanied her to Morocco film festival where she won ? The guy is tall and quite handsome


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Is it the one who accompanied her to Morocco film festival where she won ? The guy is tall and quite handsome




I think so. His name is Gustav Gisseldahl, 

https://www.crunchbase.com/person/gustav-gisseldahl#/entity


----------



## blueblues

Sevencircles said:


> I wouldn´t be surprised if the boyfriends she had before fame were entirely different, balletdancers or similar perhaps.
> 
> She was propably picky about personality though since no one has contacted the media  to brag about the fact that he was  her first love or similar.
> 
> In small countries like Sweden that tends to happen if someone becomes an international star, and the media will talk about it for months too.


  I have to disagree. I dont think Ive ever heard of that happening.

  In Sweden, people actually seem to care less about celebrities love life than in other places. When the tabloids publish stuff like that it is mostly either info from foreign sources (like with the rumors about Alicia and Skarsgård) or from the celebrities own social media. It is no problem to keep your personal life private if you want to. And there are practically no paps.


----------



## blueblues

This article is worth linking for the title alone: http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood...od-is-hers-and-everyone-else-just-lives-there



> *Alicia Vikander Launches Production Company, Further Proving That Hollywood Is Hers and Everyone Else Just Lives There*


Someone at Vanity Fair is clearly a fan.


----------



## Sevencircles

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't know much about her previous boyfriends, I get the impression there weren't many; she seems to be a woman who invests a lot into relationships and doesn't waste her time on short term flings.



Propably true. The Swedish dirtdiggers have found almost no dirt about her past. The "flashback forum phenomenon" has triggered a lot of celebritydirt digging. She is propably the most hyped swede since the Ace of Base mania in the nineties and her past and present have been analysed in detail no doubt about that. The dirtdiggers would know by now If she for instance  had  sex with a randomn guy 10 minutes after meeting him in 2006,


----------



## August_Lee

New trailer for The Light between Oceans (Great trailer, can't wait till it comes out)
https://t.co/tGGNjaWaLh







https://www.instagram.com/p/BFT4wfRO_K2


----------



## August_Lee

Also Alicia give a introduction to a article about Sonoya Mizuno (she played Kyoko in Ex Machina) in The Net-a-Porter online magazine
Here is the link to it:
https://www.net-a-porter.com/magazine/350/23


----------



## Selayang430

She looks like no having enoght sleep!


----------



## August_Lee

On the set of Submergence in Germany




https://www.instagram.com/p/BFWWhBFSHsg/?taken-by=medienboard


----------



## blueblues

The new TLBO trailer is great! http://www.indiewire.com/article/th...sbender-alicia-vikander-rachel-weisz-20160512


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> The new TLBO trailer is great! http://www.indiewire.com/article/th...sbender-alicia-vikander-rachel-weisz-20160512
> 
> View attachment 3354356




It's beautiful - can't wait to see it!


----------



## August_Lee

New Still from The Light between Oceans

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFXBJaglw9z


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> New Still from The Light between Oceans
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFXBJaglw9z


Thanks. The new trailer is even better than the first one.

That Submergence still was also posted by McAvoy:
http://iconosquare.com/p/1247818399807654971_3106833794

http://entertainment.inquirer.net/194723/james-mcavoy-recalls-games-on-x-men-set-shyamalan-project



> Now, I am in the middle of filming Submergence with Wim Wenders and Alicia Vikander. That is one of the  most beautiful scripts I have read in a long time. Its a love story, but its also many other things.
> Its the only love story I have been sent in maybe 10 years that I have really considered doing apart from The Disappearance of Eleanor Rigby, but that was more about a falling out of love story rather than a love story.
> Submergence is a falling in love story, but again, its many of these things, as well. Its epic and huge, yet were making it for very little money.  We just spent a month in Normandy filming the falling in love part. In about three weeks, I am going to spend a month in Africa (Djibouti) having the s**t kicked out of me (laughs).


----------



## gingerglory

James talks about Alicia and their movie.

https://youtu.be/vYqjYt0Mdl4


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> James talks about Alicia and their movie.
> 
> https://youtu.be/vYqjYt0Mdl4




Thanks for this ginger - James speaks highly of Alicia, clearly he doesn't hate her!


----------



## August_Lee

gingerglory said:


> James talks about Alicia and their movie.
> 
> https://youtu.be/vYqjYt0Mdl4



[QUOTE=Morgane;30213355]
http://entertainment.inquirer.net/19...amalan-project[/QUOTE]

Thanks. Very excited for Submergence

Also is this recent at Cannes this year or a old pic, I found it on Instagram today





*https://www.instagram.com/p/BFeOjrZFXR0/
ellesverige*&#11088;&#65039;&#55357;&#56573;&#10024; Röda mattan extravaganza från Cannes på Elle.se &#55357;&#56390;&#55356;&#57340;Vi frossar i underbara klänningar och moviestars som #aliciavikander #amalclooney #biancabalti #cannes


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> [QUOTE=Morgane;30213355]
> http://entertainment.inquirer.net/19...amalan-project


http://entertainment.inquirer.net/194723/james-mcavoy-recalls-games-on-x-men-set-shyamalan-project

Thanks. Very excited for Submergence

Also is this recent at Cannes this year or a old pic, I found it on Instagram today




*https://www.instagram.com/p/BFeOjrZFXR0/
ellesverige*[emoji294]&#65039;&#128253;[emoji92] Röda mattan extravaganza från Cannes på Elle.se [emoji115]&#127996;Vi frossar i underbara klänningar och moviestars som #aliciavikander #amalclooney #biancabalti #cannes







[/QUOTE]


I've never seen that pic of Alicia before - she looks lovely! I don't think the Clooneys were at Cannes last year so seems like it was this year?


----------



## mollie12

> I've never seen that pic of Alicia before - she looks lovely! I don't think the Clooneys were at Cannes last year so seems like it was this year?



Yeah, this is Amal's first Cannes.


----------



## Am.ande

It was in Cannes, but in 2013 

http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=257


----------



## August_Lee

Am.ande said:


> It was in Cannes, but in 2013
> 
> http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=257


I had an idea it was a old picture by the shoes she's wearing but at the same time that purse looks its LV. Thank you so much.


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> I had an idea it was a old picture by the shoes she's wearing but at the same time that purse looks its LV. Thank you so much.



The LV bag also doesn't look like the latest LV bags that she usually carries with


----------



## blueblues

First poster for Tulip Fever. So beautiful!



Source


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for this ginger - James speaks highly of Alicia, clearly he doesn't hate her!






August_Lee said:


> I had an idea it was a old picture by the shoes she's wearing but at the same time *that purse looks its LV*. Thank you so much.


It's possible because I've seen her wearing LV other times before becoming a testimonial.



blueblues said:


> First poster for Tulip Fever. So beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3360970
> 
> Source


Yes,beautiful poster. That was one of the first stills.

Photographed by Mark Homa for People


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> It's possible because I've seen her wearing LV other times before becoming a testimonial.
> 
> 
> Yes,beautiful poster. That was one of the first stills.
> 
> Photographed by Mark Homa for People
> View attachment 3362676



Thanks for the pics

Here are some gifs from 'The Rain' in 2007 - I really want to see this asap






















src


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for the pics
> 
> Here are some gifs from 'The Rain' in 2007 - I really want to see this asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


Now it's on Vimeo:
https://vimeo.com/160715011
I really liked it.  I think it was filmed in 2006. This is an excerpt of Within,another Lidberg's dance film with the NYC Ballet dancer Wendy Whelan:
https://youtube.com/watch?v=tB1UMP8b-Lc
I want to see this too.


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> Now it's on Vimeo:
> https://vimeo.com/160715011
> I really liked it.  I think it was filmed in 2006. This is an excerpt of Within,another Lidberg's dance film with the NYC Ballet dancer Wendy Whelan:
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=tB1UMP8b-Lc
> I want to see this too.


I've been trying to find it online but could never find it, thank you so much for this.


----------



## Selayang430

Hi - does anyone know how to clean up inbox mobile version? Many thanks


----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> Now it's on Vimeo:
> https://vimeo.com/160715011
> I really liked it.  I think it was filmed in 2006. This is an excerpt of Within,another Lidberg's dance film with the NYC Ballet dancer Wendy Whelan:
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=tB1UMP8b-Lc
> I want to see this too.



It was great.  Giovanni looks so young.


----------



## sassbelle

Is Alicia back in Sweden?


----------



## pearlyqueen

sassbelle said:


> Is Alicia back in Sweden?




Apparently she flew from Australia yesterday to Sweden.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Apparently she flew from Australia yesterday to Sweden.



How do you know she was in Australia?


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> How do you know she was in Australia?




A guy called Fredrik Eklund posted a pic of her on his Instagram earlier (since deleted) and  said they were both on a long flight. He was in Australia at the weekend and has just flown from Sydney to Stockholm.


----------



## mollie12

Interesting that she missed the wedding of one of her close friends in Sweden.  A couple of her other mutual friends posted photos from the weekend.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Interesting that she missed the wedding of one of her close friends in Sweden.  A couple of her other mutual friends posted photos from the weekend.




Yeah I know, I saw them from last weekend. But it's a long way from Australia to Sweden!


----------



## jcsepjj

mollie12 said:


> Interesting that she missed the wedding of one of her close friends in Sweden.  A couple of her other mutual friends posted photos from the weekend.




It was a surprise wedding, the guest thought it was a birthday party so most likely she had no idea what she was missing out on. It's a shame she couldn't be there though. :/


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia has arrived in Rio de Jeneiro the #LVCruise 2017 Show


https://www.instagram.com/p/BF4xZ3rGe9S


----------



## Selayang430

New pic for Jason Bourne


----------



## Selayang430

New pic #2


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> I've been trying to find it online but could never find it, thank you so much for this.




http://iconosquare.com/p/1259089300203931811_238402465



Photoshoot for Son of a Gun (Alina Gozin'a)


----------



## Selayang430

For Jason Bourne - universal picture #3


----------



## Selayang430

For Jason Bourne - universal picture #4


----------



## Selayang430

For Jason Bourne - universal picture # 5


----------



## Selayang430

For Jason Bourne - universal picture # 6


----------



## Selayang430

For Jason Bourne - universal picture # 7 ( source - universal picture non-English official site)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lovely pics of Alicia [emoji3]

Freshly taken long lens shots of Alicia enjoying a glass of wine and a hand rolled cigarette on her balcony in Rio. She's brought her sister Linn who lives in Australia with her; guess she flew back with her on Sunday when she left there[emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	










http://hqbirds.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=1112


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Lovely pics of Alicia [emoji3]
> 
> Freshly taken long lens shots of Alicia enjoying a glass of wine and a hand rolled cigarette on her balcony in Rio. She's brought her sister Linn who lives in Australia with her; guess she flew back with her on Sunday when she left there[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367391
> View attachment 3367392
> 
> View attachment 3367393
> 
> 
> http://hqbirds.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=1112



Thanks for sharing. Think Linn is her sister that married and lives in Australia. Good that she spends time with her siblings. If recall correctly, she also brought her brother to one of the film festivals in the U.S.


----------



## Morgane

Yes,I remember her talkimg about her sister in some interviews.  
With his sister at a Japanese restaurant in Rio:













Source


----------



## August_Lee

I believe her brother was with her at the Santa Barbara film festival where she got an award.


----------



## Morgane

With her sister at the LV Cruise show:


----------



## kashlo

I don't know why but her sister reminds me of Rooney Mara a little bit. I really like what both of them are wearing.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Sigh, to be tying and fresh faced

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She looks so beautiful - does she even have some make-up on? 

Alicia is just natural and that is so refreshing in the Kardashian obsessed culture.


----------



## White Orchid

Wow, what a pretty young thing!


----------



## calendula

Cinamonn_girl said:


> She looks so beautiful - does she even have some make-up on?
> 
> Alicia is just natural and that is so refreshing in the Kardashian obsessed culture.


so true


----------



## blueblues

A few more Rio pictures, found on Instagram











She said "oh my God, I loved your hair! You're gorgeous!" PARA O MUNDO QUE EU QUERO DESCER! #aliciavikander #lvcruise #LV #lvcruise2017




#aliciavikander the nicest person ever.


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks morgane, selayang430, pearlyqueen & blueblues for the pics

Alicia and friends takes a Helicopter ride in Rio de Janeiro






src












src


----------



## August_Lee

src





src


----------



## pearlyqueen

Don't think I'd look that calm in a helicopter!

New pics of Alicia topping up her tan by the pool in Rio yesterday. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








She looks fantastic, and her skin is perfection!

https://twitter.com/hqbirds/status/737171768432033793


----------



## Selayang430

After the helicopter ride, she did look a bit .....excited? And she also put her hair in ponytail when she got off the helicopter


----------



## damiansport1

lol what do you mean by that? ;p


----------



## Morgane

http://iconosquare.com/p/1260323036976883452_9424072
















Source


----------



## sunshinesash

girl crushing hard


----------



## Selayang430

Compare to summer last year, she looks slimmer now .


----------



## August_Lee

some news about LV

*Alicia Vikander to Front Vuittons Travel Campaign*



> *STILL DOWN IN RIO:* While others jetted out of Rio de Janeiro after Louis Vuittons cruise show, Alicia Vikander stuck around  and for work, not pleasure.
> The actress will be featured in Vuittons end-of-the-year travel  campaign and stayed in Rio for the shoot on Monday. Patrick Demarchelier  shot the ads.


http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-scoops/alicia-vikander-front-vuittons-travel-campaign-10440721/


----------



## August_Lee

Total Film - June












http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=395


----------



## Morgane

Thanks! So  Damon confirms that she was Greengrass' first choice for the role.  What she says about her character looks promising.

Old pics

























Source


----------



## Selayang430

Total Film interview about Alicia's video game movie. 
Pic #1/2


----------



## Selayang430

Total Film interview about Alicia's video game movie. 
Pic # 2/2


----------



## August_Lee

http://myfavrares.tumblr.com/post/145361381013


----------



## BadAzzBish

I think i get her fan adulation now. She gives "basic" girls hope.


----------



## naja1919

BadAzzBish said:


> I think i get her fan adulation now. She gives "basic" girls hope.



LOL ikr?


----------



## miasharma

BadAzzBish said:


> I think i get her fan adulation now. She gives "basic" girls hope.



Hahahahaha!!! true.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm not sure I'd refer to her as basic. She isn't a classic beauty but she is so very pretty. I love me a non-jacked-up, non-Botoxed face. So very refreshing these days.


----------



## pearlyqueen

What exactly is "basic"? I assume it's a derogatory description?

Whatever, beauty is subjective but many many people find Alicia beautiful, both men and women. And her talent and accomplishments are also widely admired.  Obviously some people are blind to all this but her boyfriend Michael is certainly captivated by Alicia, her looks, personality and talent. [emoji7]


----------



## floatinglili

'Basic' lol ... Do you think she needs a boob job? 
I love a more natural and more high fashion look - Alicia please stay just as you are


----------



## Givenchy18

Although she is lovely, her red carpet looks are so ugly to me[emoji40] I think it's just because I hate Louis Vuitton couture and Ghesquière's aesthetic in general


----------



## Selayang430

I love her as a normal girl off duty and as a star onscreen. More important is her accomplishment and hardworking. 
Oh, definitely no boob job please. She is slim and looks healthy now.


----------



## fashionm

I don't think that basic is an insult! I mean, we have to be honest and she's not as striking as someone like Margot Robbie (for example) BUT she's a very pretty girl too and a gifted actress who's able to disappear into her roles which is a great quality for an actress.


----------



## floatinglili

Margo Robbie might be the first to say she looks 'pretty basic' is some photo shoots lol.  She is from the Gold Coast which is know. For being laid back and self-deprecating in that old-fashioned Aussie way.


----------



## dangerouscurves

She might not look striking but she's pretty and very talented. In European countries, striking looks are not your best friend when your wanna be an actress. I haven't seen any 'beautiful' German actress for example (except Romy Schneider, but she's from a different era). In Europe talents are more valued than boob boobs, inflated lips and plastic faces.


----------



## BagBerry13

dangerouscurves said:


> She might not look striking but she's pretty and very talented. In European countries, striking looks are not your best friend when your wanna be an actress. I haven't seen any 'beautiful' German actress for example (*except Romy Schneider, but she's from a different era*). In Europe talents are more valued than boob boobs, inflated lips and plastic faces.



And also Austrian.

I think the reason that beautiful women have a harder time in Europe is because here it is talent over beauty and it is believed that the beautiful women can't act because most of the time they have a model background. It is different in the UK though. Continental Europe is rather looking for talent than beauty.


----------



## Selayang430

BagBerry13 said:


> And also Austrian.
> 
> I think the reason that beautiful women have a harder time in Europe is because here it is talent over beauty and it is believed that the beautiful women can't act because most of the time they have a model background. It is different in the UK though. Continental Europe is rather looking for talent than beauty.



I think the demand to an actor and model is very much different. Actors have to blend into the roles they play and not just need to look beautiful all the times. There is different type of charms required for both professions


----------



## BagBerry13

Selayang430 said:


> I think the demand to an actor and model is very much different. Actors have to blend into the roles they play and not just need to look beautiful all the times. There is different type of charms required for both professions



Um, that's what I basically said. Summarized under the term "talent".


----------



## pearlyqueen

bellswanlav said:


> xxxxx




Amazes you huh? You don't need to be a mind reader to work out that Michael must find Alicia captivating; she's been his girlfriend for nearly 2 years and that wouldn't be the case if he weren't smitten by her - stands to reason.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, a very shrewd saying. Some people may find Alicia basic but many find her very attractive indeed. I'm sure the same applies to other actresses too. There are many actors/actresses I don't find attractive but I don't feel the need to randomly post my opinions of their appearance online or assume anyone cares one way or another.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bellswanlav said:


> xxxxx




Lol, as you aren't privy to watching how Michael looks at Alicia 99% of the time it's not surprising you can't remember the last time he made eye contact with her! As you know they try to keep their love life away from the cameras - we only see a glimpse of them together which is how it should be.


----------



## miasharma

bellswanlav said:


> xxxxxx.



Haha! Your last sentence actually made me laugh out loud!! HAvent done that on here in a while!


----------



## pearlyqueen

bellswanlav said:


> xxxxxx.




Really? How would he be acting differently? Does he not tick some kind of prescribed checklist? Curious to know why it grates to just state the obvious - they've been together nearly 2 years, stands to reason they must love each other. How is that grating?


----------



## BagBerry13

Because you're coming on strong. You know as much as the next person but act like a mind reader. I'm not even against this relationship but hearing you talk and defend them constantly is really exhausting. I'm not even sure they give as much f*cks as you do.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Opinions on Alicia are fine. Keep your opinions on each other to yourselves.

:back2topic:


----------



## Morgane

fashionm said:


> I don't think that basic is an insult! I mean, we have to be honest and she's not as striking as someone like Margot Robbie (for example) BUT she's a very pretty girl too and a gifted actress *who's able to disappear into her roles which is a great quality for an actress*.


I agree but I think  that she has a more expressive and distinctive face  than someone like Margot Robbie,who is certainly beautiful. 



bellswanlav said:


> xxxxxx.


The number one (stupid) criticism was actually  that her boobs are too small for the role..



Bourne still













Photographed by Pierre Björk for the Swedish magazine Café (March 2013)


----------



## girlwhowaited

Selayang430 said:


> I love her as a normal girl off duty and as a star onscreen. More important is her accomplishment and hardworking.
> Oh, definitely no boob job please. She is slim and looks healthy now.



She has more boobs than Keira Knightley and that has never stopped Keira from getting roles. If she personally feels like she would like to have bigger boobs than she should get it (like everyone else who feels like this), but it shouldn't be imposed to her to get one to be more "pretty", "sexy" and "look like a woman" because nobody needs bigger boobs to be any of those things.


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> She has more boobs than Keira Knightley and that has never stopped Keira from getting roles. If she personally feels like she would like to have bigger boobs than she should get it (like everyone else who feels like this), but it shouldn't be imposed to her to get one to be more "pretty", "sexy" and "look like a woman" because nobody needs bigger boobs to be any of those things.




Totally agree - she's a better actress than Keira too IMO. As far as I can remember many other actresses in her age group don't have big boobs either and they aren't criticised for it as far as I'm aware. Carey Mulligan might have bigger boobs now since she's recently had a baby - the same will happen to Alicia too in time!


----------



## August_Lee

*Michael Fassbender & Alicia Vikander Make Rare Appearance Out Together*

http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/05...gether/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> I agree but I think  that she has a more expressive and distinctive face  than someone like Margot Robbie,who is certainly beautiful.





girlwhowaited said:


> She has more boobs than Keira Knightley and that has never stopped Keira from getting roles. If she personally feels like she would like to have bigger boobs than she should get it (like everyone else who feels like this), but it shouldn't be imposed to her to get one to be more "pretty", "sexy" and "look like a woman" because nobody needs bigger boobs to be any of those things.


 to all of this 

and thanks for the pics Morgane


----------



## JetSetGo!

The current use of the term "basic" does not mean a person, a woman in this case, isn't beautiful. It just means they lack uniqueness and depth. Not sure I'd ever refer to AV that way, but everyone's welcome to their opinion!


----------



## Sevencircles

dangerouscurves said:


> She might not look striking but she's pretty and very talented. In European countries, striking looks are not your best friend when your wanna be an actress. I haven't seen any 'beautiful' German actress for example (except Romy Schneider, but she's from a different era). In Europe talents are more valued than boob boobs, inflated lips and plastic faces.



There are remarkable differences within Europe for sure. In England Alicia would considered drop dead gorgeous  but in many cases just your average girl next door in Portugal for instance.

The same with actingcareer opportunities. In some European countries you have be very good looking (if you are a young woman at least) if you want to be a moviestar, 

Significant boob implants and inflated lips might be considered negative though and piercings and big tattoos even worse


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> src




Nice pic - thanks for posting!

It must be inside the bowling alley at the weekend; that guy is very short - he posted a pic with Michael too and Michael looks so tall next to him!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just came across this new pic of Alicia on Twitter. 



It was taken at the Norwegian ski resort of Gaustablikk, Rjukan. Would have been one of the times she stayed with Michael whilst he filmed The Snowman there &#9924;&#65039;; bet they had great fun skiing together [emoji2]

https://twitter.com/erikamyrseell/status/739766777945718784


----------



## Allie28

I remember when Michael was spotted skiing.  I think a lot of times when there's a twitter sighting of him, Alicia's there too, they just don't mention her for various reasons.  But this is another example of them spending time together that the public doesn't even know about til months later.

Both Alicia and the girl look good, especially considering how cold it was there.  My lips would be chapped and I'd have a red, snot nose in that weather!


----------



## carmencrem

Yes I read they were staying in Rjukan! So glad you posted this one... 90% of the times they hide very well from paparazzi and people and we come to know/see stuff months later. But late is better than never! They look lovely, the girl is so excited


----------



## Daly_Muggleborn

Thanks for sharing! I've never seen that pic of Alicia..she looks so cute!&#128149; And I agree with @Allie28, I remember reading somewhere Michael was skiing and of course Alicia was there too. We just don't have many pics together which is weird since they are PR,  righ? &#128541;&#128514;&#128514;
Btw, I'm new here ( even if I have been reading your comments since april) so Hello everyone! &#128522;


----------



## Allie28

Daly_Muggleborn said:


> Thanks for sharing! I've never seen that pic of Alicia..she looks so cute!&#128149; And I agree with @Allie28, I remember reading somewhere Michael was skiing and of course Alicia was there too. We just don't have many pics together which is weird since they are PR,  righ? &#128541;&#128514;&#128514;
> Btw, I'm new here ( even if I have been reading your comments since april) so Hello everyone! &#128522;



Hello!  Welcome!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Daly_Muggleborn said:


> Thanks for sharing! I've never seen that pic of Alicia..she looks so cute![emoji177] And I agree with @Allie28, I remember reading somewhere Michael was skiing and of course Alicia was there too. We just don't have many pics together which is weird since they are PR,  righ? [emoji13][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Btw, I'm new here ( even if I have been reading your comments since april) so Hello everyone! [emoji4]




Welcome from me too [emoji2] 

I note you've learned about all the silly PR theories reading here - hilarious right?! [emoji23][emoji23]

I expect Alicia is a competent skier like many Swedish people - would love to see some pics of her, and Michael skiing!


----------



## Selayang430

If it was PR and she went to Rjukan  purposely for such, it is really extremely inefficient and ineffective! Only 1 pic after about 3 months?! The PR (aka Paula) sure blow her top!


----------



## carmencrem

Alicia and Michael out for dinner in Sydney today (Tuesday)!


----------



## carmencrem

Alicia and Michael's mom at the BAFTAs! Never seen before, found on Instagram


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Alicia and Michael's mom at the BAFTAs! Never seen before, found on Instagram




Lovely pic of two lovely ladies - thanks for posting!


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Alicia and Michael's mom at the BAFTAs! Never seen before, found on Instagram


Nice pic and I see Michael with Idris Elba

Thanks for the pic


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> I remember when Michael was spotted skiing.  I think a lot of times when there's a twitter sighting of him, Alicia's there too, they just don't mention her for various reasons.  *But this is another example of them spending time together that the public doesn't even know about til months later.
> *
> Both Alicia and the girl look good, especially considering how cold it was there.  My lips would be chapped and I'd have a red, snot nose in that weather!


Like that other pic at the LV party in October.. We've have seen a "professional"  pic 5/6 months later but he made sure to take a pic with a celebrity hunter because that was another  _huge_ PR stunt.


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> and thanks for the pics Morgane




With Björne Larson (2012)





With Peter Lindbergh (2016)










https://www.instagram.com/p/4pjpRJmgUk/


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> With Björne Larson (2012)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Peter Lindbergh (2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/4pjpRJmgUk/
> 
> View attachment 3376534




so beautiful! Thank you


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> Like that other pic at the LV party in October.. We've have seen a "professional"  pic 5/6 months later but he made sure to take a pic with a celebrity hunter because that was another  _huge_ PR stunt.



The October LV party , he was accused as purposely took a pic with a celebrity hunter to "show " that he was there but he actually didn't bother to attend the party at all! This is another level of pathetic! To be a bit mean, I really wanted to ask her : "now the pic is out, you can print it out n eat it .....".


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> The October LV party , he was accused as purposely took a pic with a celebrity hunter to "show " that he was there but he actually didn't bother to attend the party at all! This is another level of pathetic! To be a bit mean, I really wanted to ask her : "now the pic is out, you can print it out n eat it .....".




But Michael did attend the LV party with Alicia in Paris last October. I think the point Morgane is making is that a professional pic of Michael at the party didn't emerge until 5/6 months afterwards - clearly he wasn't there for any other reason than to support his girlfriend.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> But Michael did attend the LV party with Alicia in Paris last October. I think the point Morgane is making is that a professional pic of Michael at the party didn't emerge until 5/6 months afterwards - clearly he wasn't there for any other reason than to support his girlfriend.




Yeah he was there I found two pics from the party. do you have them, PQ? Btw yeah he was there only for her cause I don't think he's interested in fashion at all ahah even if he's always dapper :3


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> But Michael did attend the LV party with Alicia in Paris last October. I think the point Morgane is making is that a professional pic of Michael at the party didn't emerge until 5/6 months afterwards - clearly he wasn't there for any other reason than to support his girlfriend.



Yes, understand the point. the pic of him inside the party only emerged after 5/6 months. Before that just a pic with the celebrity hunter. Most of the time we only have the "delayed" report of what they have been few months back. Before that, the desperate cry of no pic not happened, lol! I believe he was there to attend girlfriend only - hard to believe he was interested in those shows.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yeah he was there I found two pics from the party. do you have them, PQ? Btw yeah he was there only for her cause I don't think he's interested in fashion at all ahah even if he's always dapper :3



New pic again in daily mail today at Sydney ! The forum will explode tonight ( here is evening ) haha


----------



## August_Lee

I just saw them and I can't wait for the theories they'll come up with this time lol

I can't post them since I'm on my phone but I'll post them later (if they aren't posted by someone else)


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> I just saw them and I can't wait for the theories they'll come up with this time lol
> 
> I can't post them since I'm on my phone but I'll post them later (if they aren't posted by someone else)



Ya, mobile version allows to post only one pic at a time. 

Daily mail said it was a romantic lunch but Michael was in slippers and short pants! Haha! So, theory - Fassbender not bother to dress up!

It looks like Michael was driving the car where he opened the front passenger seat for Alicia. Maybe when there are pic available then we can tell.


----------



## carmencrem

They look so mega stunning in the new pics!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks fabulous.


----------



## blueblues

carmencrem said:


> They look so mega stunning in the new pics!


 Nice find, thank you!
  Link: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tweed-ords-boyfriend-Michael-Fassbender.html

  They look really relaxed. Possibly on their way to the nearby Bondi Beach for some surfing.
  There are no steely Ava/Magneto stares into the camera this time, so I guess they didnt see the pap. Good for them!


----------



## blueblues

Here is some interesting news about Tomb Rider. This film magazine in Spanish claims that not only has *Angelina Jolie* requested a cameo in the new film, but Alicia has supported that request. If it would actually happen is another matter, but I think it would be great, and you could say that Angelina gives her blessing this way.

  They expect the release to be in *early 2017*, which I find a bit optimistic. Alicia will have tree releases to promote this summer and autumn, and she will shoot Euphoria in August. They cannot possibly start filming TR before mid-September and maybe finish at the end of the year. With post production taking several month I hope for a summer release.

  Not sure how accurate this is though. One would expect one of the major film sites in Hollywood to be first with it.
  Also, I am using Google to translate, so if anyone out there knows Spanish, please correct me if I got something wrong.

  By the way, watch the video clip from the rebooted game (in the original link). I am starting to think that Alicia IS Lara Croft. 

  Original: http://www.elmulticine.com/noticias2.php?orden=473888
  Translated: https://translate.google.se/translate?sl=es&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.elmulticine.com%2Fnoticias2.php%3Forden%3D473888&edit-text=

Edit: Wrong link


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> so beautiful! Thank you






pearlyqueen said:


> But Michael did attend the LV party with Alicia in Paris last October. I think the point Morgane is making is that a professional pic of Michael at the party didn't emerge until 5/6 months afterwards - clearly he wasn't there for any other reason than to support his girlfriend.


Yes,it's what I meant.



Selayang430 said:


> Yes, understand the point. the pic of him inside the party only emerged after 5/6 months. Before that just a pic with the celebrity hunter.* Most of the time we only have the "delayed" report of what they have been few months back. Before that, the desperate cry of no pic not happened, lol! *I believe he was there to attend girlfriend only - hard to believe he was interested in those shows.


Yes.. but maybe it's just because these PR teams are so incompetent,and they obviously  can't rely on them,if they  are even helped by celebrity hunters.. 



carmencrem said:


> Yeah he was there I found two pics from the party. do you have them, PQ? Btw yeah he was there only for her cause I don't think he's interested in fashion at all ahah even if he's always dapper :3


Did you find two pics with him ?  I've just seen one pic from that party.







blueblues said:


> Here is some interesting news about Tomb Rider. This film magazine in Spanish claims that not only has *Angelina Jolie* requested a cameo in the new film, but Alicia has supported that request. If it would actually happen is another matter, but I think it would be great, and you could say that Angelina gives her blessing this way.
> 
> They expect the release to be in *early 2017*, which I find a bit optimistic. Alicia will have tree releases to promote this summer and autumn, and she will shoot Euphoria in August. They cannot possibly start filming TR before mid-September and maybe finish at the end of the year. With post production taking several month I hope for a summer release.
> 
> *Not sure how accurate this is though. One would expect one of the major film sites in Hollywood to be first with it.*
> Also, I am using Google to translate, so if anyone out there knows Spanish, please correct me if I got something wrong.
> 
> By the way, watch the video clip from the rebooted game (in the original link). I am starting to think that Alicia IS Lara Croft.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Wrong link


This. I doubt it's an accurate source,but t it'd be great.


Nice interview with Gleeson:
http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/01/oscar-nominations-little-gold-men


> I got a very very nice text [from Alicia] a couple of days ago - she&#8217;d seen Brooklyn and was lovely about it, as she always is about everything, very supportive&#8230;. We keep in touch. I think she&#8217;s one of the very special ones. There&#8217;s a few actors around at the moment who are just really really special. Saoirse&#8217;s one, Alicia certainly, another Carey Mulligan - these people who [you&#8217;re] always excited to see what they do. And Alicia&#8217;s one of those, absolutely. She has that voracious appetite for creating new characters that I just find really exciting. She&#8217;s able to do all that work because she&#8217;s able to change what she does enough that it remains compelling.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...der-fresh-groceries-farmers-market-sydney-03/ Alicia out for food shopping in Sydney! June, 6th :3


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...der-fresh-groceries-farmers-market-sydney-03/ Alicia out for food shopping in Sydney! June, 6th :3



Thanks for sharing. Here is still peaceful, the clowns are making chaos at the other thread. 

Her light blue shirt is like the smaller size of what Michael wore on the bowling Saturday , hehe! 
Michael would grow more heavier if she stays longer with him in Australia ! Bet she cooks a lot and poor Michael has to do cleaning like washing dishes and pans . Lol


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Here is still peaceful, the clowns are making chaos at the other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Her light blue shirt is like the smaller size of what Michael wore on the bowling Saturday , hehe!
> 
> Michael would grow more heavier if she stays longer with him in Australia ! Bet she cooks a lot and poor Michael has to do cleaning like washing dishes and pans . Lol




HAHA! Yes, poor Michael! Well.. They are both so lucky! 
God bless this place, still peaceful. Thank you for being so nice


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> HAHA! Yes, poor Michael! Well.. They are both so lucky!
> God bless this place, still peaceful. Thank you for being so nice



You are very nice too ! Anyway the peace might not be permanent. The more pics come up the more crazier and desperate "they" behave. 
 I visited a non-English gossip site and people are happy Thst they are together. Some said Michael grows tummy ( outside the restaurant pics ) because he is so happy now , haha.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> You are very nice too ! Anyway the peace might not be permanent. The more pics come up the more crazier and desperate "they" behave.
> 
> I visited a non-English gossip site and people are happy Thst they are together. Some said Michael grows tummy ( outside the restaurant pics ) because he is so happy now , haha.




Awww I saw his tummy :3 cute. Which site?
Thank you again, I just need some peace. I just want to be free to love 2 actors without being offended or harassed or something


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Awww I saw his tummy :3 cute. Which site?
> Thank you again, I just need some peace. I just want to be free to love 2 actors without being offended or harassed or something



In Chinese blogs. 
No choice here. Admin already said this is not a fan site and all comments are welcome. What to do !
If feel like it we can just shoot back if not we could just ignore. I console myself this is the price for those lovely pics.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> In Chinese blogs.
> 
> No choice here. Admin already said this is not a fan site and all comments are welcome. What to do !
> 
> If feel like it we can just shoot back if not we could just ignore. I console myself this is the price for those lovely pics.




I think I will avoid PF as more as I can in the next weeks... I just want to focus on the good things and the REAL ones, without letting negativity get me. 
It's not that I believe in what they say -not at all- but I'm just tired of people ruining this story, these two actors I love... I've been loving Michael since I saw A Dangerous Method and Alicia since Anna Karenina, in 2013. I've followed their careers separately and when they got together I was just like &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; . I just can't stand people saying she's using him, he's playing a game.. What for? What for? For a movie? For a "clean image"? What for. I don't care about their ideas and comments, all made up.. If by saying M and A are false they feel better, ok, no worries, think what you want, but I'm  just tired of heavy words and negativity. I just can't get it. 
I just can't get why if you don't like him anymore and can't stand her, have to spend all your time on PF offending them.. It's childish.. Isn't it?

Btw yeeees his tummy is so cute lol I think they've been eating a lot haha 
And thank you again for your words x


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I think I will avoid PF as more as I can in the next weeks... I just want to focus on the good things and the REAL ones, without letting negativity get me.
> It's not that I believe in what they say -not at all- but I'm just tired of people ruining this story, these two actors I love... I've been loving Michael since I saw A Dangerous Method and Alicia since Anna Karenina, in 2013. I've followed their careers separately and when they got together I was just like &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; . I just can't stand people saying she's using him, he's playing a game.. What for? What for? For a movie? For a "clean image"? What for. I don't care about their ideas and comments, all made up.. If by saying M and A are false they feel better, ok, no worries, think what you want, but I'm  just tired of heavy words and negativity. I just can't get it.
> I just can't get why if you don't like him anymore and can't stand her, have to spend all your time on PF offending them.. It's childish.. Isn't it?
> 
> Btw yeeees his tummy is so cute lol I think they've been eating a lot haha
> And thank you again for your words x



I know those negative energy stuff are really annoying but we do have some nice posters here. 

The accusation becomes old and tired. And they can't come up with fresh accusations. Haha! But one thing, they still cling on this fundamental assumption (M is an unwilling party) . If one day they can't delude themselves again, they will target Michael instead.


----------



## Allie28

> _*I got a very very nice text [from Alicia] a couple of days ago - shed seen Brooklyn and was lovely about it, as she always is about everything, very supportive. We keep in touch. I think shes one of the very special ones.* Theres a few actors around at the moment who are just really really special. Saoirses one, Alicia certainly, another Carey Mulligan - these people who [youre] always excited to see what they do. And Alicias one of those, absolutely. She has that voracious appetite for creating new characters that I just find really exciting. Shes able to do all that work because shes able to change what she does enough that it remains compelling.
> _
> ~Domnhall Gleeson
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/...ittle-gold-men



Thanks for sharing this Morgane.  He has worked with Alicia twice and certainly knows her better than us.  He really seems to adore her.


----------



## Selayang430

News About Bourne 5 :
http://iris.theaureview.com/jason-borne-bringing-matt-damon-and-alicia-vikander-to-australia/

Universal will be bringing Matt Damon and Alicia Vikander down under next month to promote the release of their new Jason Bourne film.

The pair will walk the red carpet at the films Australian Premiere on Sunday July 3rd at Hoyts Entertainment Quarter in Sydney.


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> In Chinese blogs.
> No choice here. Admin already said this is not a fan site and all comments are welcome. What to do !
> If feel like it we can just shoot back if not we could just ignore. I console myself this is the price for those lovely pics.



I had to put a lot of people on ignore so I can really enjoy this site, if I didn't use the ignore button I'll probably would visit less. I did it around awards season and its been kinda great tbh. The only time I might see some of that garbage they spew is if someone replies to something they say, other than that its been nice on here.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Selayang430 said:


> Ya, mobile version allows to post only one pic at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail said it was a romantic lunch but Michael was in slippers and short pants! Haha! So, theory - Fassbender not bother to dress up!
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Michael was driving the car where he opened the front passenger seat for Alicia. Maybe when there are pic available then we can tell.




Yeah, mobile version limits some activities. But, you can switch to the desktop version if you ever need to.


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> I had to put a lot of people on ignore so I can really enjoy this site, if I didn't use the ignore button I'll probably would visit less. I did around awards season and its been kinda great tbh. The only time I might see some of that garbage they spew is if someone replies to something they say, other than that its been nice on here.



I agree it is our best interest to ignore the intentional provokes. It is just that some times the irrational side of us takes over. 
To keep this thread clean, I agree we have to practice more self restrain to avoid "them" pollute the place with bitterness and malice. If they post here we would just ignore them - let them talk to themselves.


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> Nice interview with Gleeson:
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/01/oscar-nominations-little-gold-men


Awesome. They really need to make another movie preferably a movie with a happy ending. Thanks Morgane



carmencrem said:


> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...der-fresh-groceries-farmers-market-sydney-03/ Alicia out for food shopping in Sydney! June, 6th :3



Thanks for the link








Selayang430 said:


> News About Bourne 5 :
> http://iris.theaureview.com/jason-borne-bringing-matt-damon-and-alicia-vikander-to-australia/
> 
> Universal will be bringing Matt Damon and Alicia Vikander down under next month to promote the release of their new Jason Bourne film.
> 
> The pair will walk the red carpet at the films Australian Premiere on Sunday July 3rd at Hoyts Entertainment Quarter in Sydney.


She really has a busy July, she has to promote both Bourne and Tulip Fever along with traveling all over the place especially for Bourne. At least she's getting some free time/rest before all of the promotion starts.


----------



## Selayang430

JetSetGo! said:


> Yeah, mobile version limits some activities. But, you can switch to the desktop version if you ever need to.



Thanks for the advice. Tried before but fonts too small for poor me!


----------



## August_Lee

http://hqupdate.tumblr.com/post/145700741066/news-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander
Michael Fassbender & Alicia Vikander working out in Sydney on June 10


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> http://hqupdate.tumblr.com/post/145700741066/news-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander
> Michael Fassbender & Alicia Vikander working out in Sydney on June 10



The same t-shirt he wore on 9 June 2016. Is he lazy to do laundry ? Hehe.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She is so young and chic looking and he is so old and sloppy looking next to her.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ydney-s-Bondi-Beach-tough-workout-sesion.html here are some new pics of Alicia and Michael working out yesterday!


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ydney-s-Bondi-Beach-tough-workout-sesion.html here are some new pics of Alicia and Michael working out yesterday!


Thanks 

Riley Keough (_Mad Max: Fury Road_ and _The Girlfriend Experience_) brings up Alicia in a interview


> *Are there not better roles for women now?*
> Our options still are limited. Though what I am reading right now in  film versus TV is like night and day. I think because it's scary to go  outside the box when you're trying to sell a blockbuster. And if there  is a good movie, there are five girls who are going to do it, and all of  the other ones have to play the dumb girlfriend forever until they  finally get their chance. *That's why I feel so empowered by Brie Larson  and Alicia Vikander. Now we're demanding more-intelligent and  less-two-dimensional roles.* It's breaking down that stupid thing where  you have to be a dumb blond girl with big boobs. Whoever first brought  that to the table is being torn to ****.


src


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> I think I will avoid PF as more as I can in the next weeks... I just want to focus on the good things and the REAL ones, without letting negativity get me.
> It's not that I believe in what they say -not at all- but I'm just tired of people ruining this story, these two actors I love... I've been loving Michael since I saw A Dangerous Method and Alicia since Anna Karenina, in 2013. I've followed their careers separately and when they got together I was just like &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; . I just can't stand people saying she's using him, he's playing a game.. *What for? What for? For a movie? For a "clean image"? What for.* I don't care about their ideas and comments, all made up.. If by saying M and A are false they feel better, ok, no worries, think what you want, but I'm just tired of heavy words and negativity. I just can't get it.
> I just can't get why if you don't like him anymore and can't stand her, have to spend all your time on PF offending them.. It's childish.. Isn't it?
> 
> 
> Btw yeeees his tummy is so cute lol I think they've been eating a lot haha
> And thank you again for your words x


Some months ago it was the awards season. Huge Oscar campaigns,a pr boyfriend blackmailed by  a movie mogul to make her relevant,an actor who was campaigning "hard"..  We've all seen Fassbender everywhere thanks to this showmance.. Now it's the movie.. There's no agreement.



Allie28 said:


> Thanks for sharing this Morgane. He has worked with Alicia twice and certainly knows her better than us. He really seems to adore her.


Yes,I've always read very nice things from people who have worked with her (actors,crew members,extras). 



Photographed by Paolo Roversi for Acne Paper (2012)














Jacob Sutton for W Magazine (2011)






Sebastian Kim for Interview (2011)


----------



## dalinda

she's way too young and pretty for him...to me he looks like he could be her dad ...i don't know why people (girls) go crazy over him


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree.


----------



## miasharma

dalinda said:


> she's way too young and pretty for him...to me he looks like he could be her dad ...i don't know why people (girls) go crazy over him



100% agree. They have a movie coming out where he looks 50 and she looks 15. Except they are supposed to play husband and wife.  Pretty gross. 

He is hot when he tries but he has been looking pretty rough lately.


----------



## Selayang430

Well, he looks around 35++, she looks about 25 , still a gorgeous couple. 
Just that he may need to do some facial treatment.


----------



## August_Lee

Since there aren't any new pics, I'll post some old pics. I just re-watched Testament of Youth so I'll post pics from the London and NY premiere

London Premiere - January 5, 2015




























Source


----------



## August_Lee

London Testament of Youth Premiere - February 6, 2015






















Source
Source


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> London Testament of Youth Premiere - February 6, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> Source




Lovely pics - thanks for posting. 

This (second) batch is actually from the NY premiere of TOY, early June 2015. It's the one Michael attended, and, according to onlookers, Alicia wasn't expecting him and was thrilled when she saw him. He was filming XMA in Montreal at the time and must have managed to finish his stint early to fly down to NYC at the last minute for her [emoji7]


----------



## August_Lee

pearlyqueen said:


> Lovely pics - thanks for posting.
> 
> This (second) batch is actually from the NY premiere of TOY, early June 2015. It's the one Michael attended, and, according to onlookers, Alicia wasn't expecting him and was thrilled when she saw him. He was filming XMA in Montreal at the time and must have managed to finish his stint early to fly down to NYC at the last minute for her [emoji7]




Oops, my mistake lol. I just realized I typed the wrong date (it was June 2). Thanks 

Yes, I was lurking around that time on here and remember that he surprised her. Awesome.


----------



## blueblues

It looks like Alicia is back in Sweden today (Swedish sign at the right)




https://twitter.com/fervalente_/status/742373344532664320
  Caption says &#8220;I was watching Pure with Alicia Vikander and suddenly&#8221;


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> It looks like Alicia is back in Sweden today (Swedish sign at the right)
> 
> View attachment 3380522
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/fervalente_/status/742373344532664320
> Caption says I was watching Pure with Alicia Vikander and suddenly




No, this is a still from a scene in Pure.


----------



## carmencrem

blueblues said:


> It looks like Alicia is back in Sweden today (Swedish sign at the right)
> 
> View attachment 3380522
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/fervalente_/status/742373344532664320
> Caption says I was watching Pure with Alicia Vikander and suddenly




Nope :3 the photo is a screen cap from Pure, she's not in Sweden


----------



## mollie12

blueblues said:


> It looks like Alicia is back in Sweden today (Swedish sign at the right)
> 
> View attachment 3380522
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/fervalente_/status/742373344532664320
> Caption says &#8220;I was watching Pure with Alicia Vikander and suddenly&#8221;



LOL this post.  That's a still image from Pure.  Of course there'd be a Swedish sign.  And the Tweet is in Spanish.  That wasn't a dead giveaway?


----------



## blueblues

mollie12 said:


> LOL this post.  That's a still image from Pure.  Of course there'd be a Swedish sign.  And the Tweet is in Spanish.  That wasn't a dead giveaway?


  Oops, haha! Of course it is. 
  Well that explains why she looks like a mess. I just thought she was jetlagged.

  Though that poster has a Tumblr account with a picture from Stockholm, so it wasnt _that_ far-fetched.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Those old photos of her are so adorable - she's way too lovely


----------



## carmencrem

found on twitter, never seen before!


----------



## August_Lee

*Brazil and French Jason Bourne posters
*
https://twitter.com/VikanderDaily/status/743159367504101376





https://twitter.com/VikanderDaily/status/743022839528312832


----------



## Selayang430

The Taiwanese version


----------



## August_Lee

Ex Machina just opened in Japan last week





source


----------



## August_Lee

From Image Magazine








source/source


----------



## August_Lee

*The Media Eye* ‏@*MediaEyeTweets*  13h13 hours ago


> Matt Damon, Alicia Vikander and Paul Greengrass confirmed to attend the Jason Bourne European film premiere in London, July 11. #*film*


----------



## Selayang430

Thanks for sharing August Lee!
A bit disappointed on the interview in the Image. Seems like there is not much new info with many cut and paste from past interviews.


----------



## Selayang430




----------



## Selayang430

Selayang430 said:


> Half time --- Belgium 0 : 0 Ireland





Selayang430 said:


>





Selayang430 said:


>





Selayang430 said:


>





Selayang430 said:


>


----------



## Selayang430

June 18th , Alicia with her friends in West Hollywood


----------



## girlwhowaited

She looks cute as usual.


----------



## blueblues

It looks like *Charlotte Rampling* has been cast for *Euphoria*. It is mentioned in passing on this site. They help film projects to find locations and seem serious enough, but the article is not at all focusing on the cast.
http://www.thelocationguide.com/blog/2016/06/euphoria-starring-alicia-vikander-to-film-in-bavaria/

The information is somewhat supported by an Eva Green fan account on Twitter that seems to be in direct contact with Eva and has been teasing about a legendary actress and Oscar nominee joining the cast.
https://twitter.com/EvaGreenWeb/status/736993395877371904
https://twitter.com/EvaGreenWeb/status/736995464885604352

Nothing on IMDB or the Hollywood film sites yet. I guess we will see.


----------



## August_Lee

blueblues said:


> It looks like *Charlotte Rampling* has been cast for *Euphoria*. It is mentioned in passing on this site. They help film projects to find locations and seem serious enough, but the article is not at all focusing on the cast.
> http://www.thelocationguide.com/blog/2016/06/euphoria-starring-alicia-vikander-to-film-in-bavaria/
> 
> The information is somewhat supported by an Eva Green fan account on Twitter that seems to be in direct contact with Eva and has been teasing about a legendary actress and Oscar nominee joining the cast.
> https://twitter.com/EvaGreenWeb/status/736993395877371904
> https://twitter.com/EvaGreenWeb/status/736995464885604352
> 
> Nothing on IMDB or the Hollywood film sites yet. I guess we will see.


Awesome, I really loved Charlotte in 45 Years (and Alicia did too), her performance was one of my favorite last year.


----------



## blueblues

August_Lee said:


> Awesome, I really loved Charlotte in 45 Years (and Alicia did too), her performance was one of my favorite last year.


Yes, I remember Alicia praising her.

FFF Bayern, a German organization that is funding the project, confirms:


> The Swedish director Lisa Langseth (Hotell, Pure), who also wrote the screenplay, is directing. The two sisters will be played by Oscar®-winner Alicia Vikander (The Danish Girl) and Eva Green (Casino Royale, The Dreamers), Charlotte Rampling (45 Years) will also play a major role.


Source


----------



## Lagom

blueblues said:


> Yes, I remember Alicia praising her.
> 
> FFF Bayern, a German organization that is funding the project, confirms:
> 
> Source


Hi! Recently became a member here. I keep coming back here to get updates on Alicia and her projects, so I figured it's about time that I join in the conversation! 

Really excited about Euphoria! Seems she's bringing in some really good talent to her first project. I bet Alicia is really happy about that casting.

Also, I checked Imdb for confirmation. Found nothing about Rampling but apparently the cinematographer will be Rob Hardy (Ex Machina, Testament of youth). I expect he'll do amazing work once again, especially since it's set in gorgeous Bavaria.


----------



## jcsepjj

Lagom said:


> Hi! Recently became a member here. I keep coming back here to get updates on Alicia and her projects, so I figured it's about time that I join in the conversation!
> 
> Really excited about Euphoria! Seems she's bringing in some really good talent to her first project. I bet Alicia is really happy about that casting.
> 
> Also, I checked Imdb for confirmation. Found nothing about Rampling but apparently the cinematographer will be Rob Hardy (Ex Machina, Testament of youth). I expect he'll do amazing work once again, especially since it's set in gorgeous Bavaria.



Welcome! 

I had not noticed Rob Hardy's involvement. That's great, I'm sure Alicia is collecting a bunch of people she likes and wants to work with. I'm hoping she'll get some Swedish actors in there but I'm not sure it will be a big cast, either way, excited about this movie. Charlotte Rampling is an amazing addition.


----------



## Selayang430

The BGM of Bourne 5 - see the one Bourne meets Lee


----------



## August_Lee

*Never mind the whodunit. The pressing question is who will make it first?*



> There are two Agatha Christie films in the works at Sony and Paramount. And no, these aren't projects based on the iconic mystery writer's novels (though there are plenty of those in the the pipeline, including Fox's Murder on the Orient Express). The latest pair of movies — Agatha Christie at Sony and Agatha at Paramount — center on the author during her early career.
> 
> *Sony is courting Alicia Vikander to play a proto-feminist Christie uninterested in a traditional wife role (instead she intersects with the likes of Sherlock Holmes writer Arthur Conan Doyle and Winston Churchill). Atop Paramount's wish list is Emma Stone to play the British literary sensation, with the story postulating what happened to Christie during the 11 days she went missing in 1926 (she died in 1976 at age 85).* Both films would require approval from the Christie estate before receiving a green light


. 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/whodunit-sony-paramount-jockey-develop-905077


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> *Never mind the whodunit. The pressing question is who will make it first?*
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/whodunit-sony-paramount-jockey-develop-905077


Let's hope it's the version Alicia is being eyed for. Both projects sound a while off production but the Emma Stone version has been similarly done before in the film "Agatha" starring Vanessa Redgrave and also Dustin Hoffman and Timothy Dalton.


----------



## Morgane

blueblues said:


> Yes, I remember Alicia praising her.
> 
> FFF Bayern, a German organization that is funding the project, confirms:
> 
> Source


Deadline is also confirming Rampling and Rob Hardy:
http://deadline.com/2016/06/charlot...uphoria-vikarious-charles-collier-1201777141/



pearlyqueen said:


> Let's hope it's the version Alicia is being eyed for. Both projects sound a while off production *but the Emma Stone version has been similarly done before in the film "Agatha" starring Vanessa Redgrave and also Dustin Hoffman and Timothy Dalton.*


This. Anyway,these two projects might go nowhere. 











Photographed for Flaunt Magazine by Frederic Auerbach (2012)
























Photographed for Vanity Fair by Williams & Hirakawa (2013)


----------



## blueblues

A Midsummer throwback

Happy Midsummer!


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander* ‏@*VikanderDaily*  2h2 hours ago
NEW still of Alicia Vikander as Sophia in @*TulipFeverFilm*!


----------



## August_Lee

Backstage at the Oscars this year; Alicia is on the far right




src


----------



## August_Lee

Not sure when this was taken but I noticed this person posted a pic inside a Sydney, Australian restaurant last week




src


----------



## August_Lee

Was reading the latest InStyle magazine in the store and came across this








Really don't like that purple/fuchsia outfit she wore, could've put her BAFTAS or either Oscar dresses there instead. Personally, I don't care for #2 and #7

I don't think this was posted before but here is a pic of Alicia and Idris Elba @ the after party for the BAFTAS




src


----------



## girlwhowaited

August_Lee said:


> Was reading the latest InStyle magazine in the store and came across this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really don't like that purple/fuchsia outfit she wore, could've put her BAFTAS or either Oscar dresses there instead. Personally, I don't care for #2 and #7
> 
> I don't think this was posted before but here is a pic of Alicia and Idris Elba @ the after party for the BAFTAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


I don't love number 8 but it's actually a very trendy look right now, I do like their choices but I agree, at least the Bafta look should have been there.


----------



## girlwhowaited

August_Lee said:


> Not sure when this was taken but I noticed this person posted a pic inside a Sydney, Australian restaurant last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


Yeah, she probably arrived back in Sydney last week.


----------



## jcsepjj

August_Lee said:


> Was reading the latest InStyle magazine in the store and came across this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really don't like that purple/fuchsia outfit she wore, could've put her BAFTAS or either Oscar dresses there instead. Personally, I don't care for #2 and #7
> 
> I don't think this was posted before but here is a pic of Alicia and Idris Elba @ the after party for the BAFTAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



IA, I didnt like the Valentino one either, but for some reason people seemed to love it. I also really like the BAFTA look, hair and make up was also perfect for the dress. 

I'm really hoping Alicia will work with Idris one day, great actor! (Fine piece of man too...[emoji57])


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia awarded the Shooting Star Award at Berlin Film Festival February 2011. Had not seen these two


----------



## Just Askin

Does anybody not find this disturbing?


----------



## August_Lee

jcsepjj said:


> IA, I didnt like the Valentino one either, but for some reason people seemed to love it. I also really like the BAFTA look, hair and make up was also perfect for the dress.
> 
> I'm really hoping Alicia will work with Idris one day, great actor! (Fine piece of man too...[emoji57])


I would so love for Alicia to work with Idris. Even though she won the Oscar, I wished Alicia won the BAFTAS awards cause not only her peformance was better than Kate's but since Idris presented the Best Supporting Actresses category, Kate got a hug and kiss from him


----------



## August_Lee

BAFTAS posted this on their Instagram today




*bafta* _#AliciaVikander photographed backstage by @jessiecraigdeardiary at the #EEBAFTAs in 2014_
src


----------



## Chagall

One of her appeals is her natural look. Fresh and wholesome. I saw her on some magazine awhile ago and she had on tons of make up and looked very average like that. Please no inflated boobs or lips and keep your make up minimal because this suits you.


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> Does anybody not find this disturbing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394039


Apologise for this being plonked here. I originally posted it on Fassbender thread as part of an on going conversation. It was moved to appropriate thread. Sorry.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just Askin said:


> Does anybody not find this disturbing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394039



Lol! Weird people out there.


----------



## August_Lee

*itispatrick* The stunning #AliciaVikander! Can't wait to see her in the new #JasonBourne film. 
src


----------



## blueblues

Just Askin said:


> Does anybody not find this disturbing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394039


So 158 boys would rather stay in their mother’s basement and watch porn. I think it’s kind of funny. 

Seriously though, it has been a lot less criticism than I expected, both the sexist kind and the more serious. Most film sites and YouTube channels that I have seen have been overwhelmingly positive. Some seem to think that the casting of Tomb Rider and Assassin’s Creed is a paradigm shift in game adaptations.

I guess the main question is, will the big audience be ready for a Tomb Rider film that is going to be very different from the first two?


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.app.oscars.org/class2016/

welcome to the academy!


----------



## Selayang430

The without print poster of Jason Bourne


----------



## aprilmayjune

Does anyone know the circumstances of this Instagram pic?


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> Does anyone know the circumstances of this Instagram pic?
> View attachment 3395614



Yes, it was posted on Alicia's best friend's private instagram last december. It was the first time Alicia got to meet her baby boy. So annoying to see that "realalicia" steal private pictures and share them as her own. Very sweet pic though.


----------



## aprilmayjune

jcsepjj said:


> Yes, it was posted on Alicia's best friend's private instagram last december. It was the first time Alicia got to meet her baby boy. So annoying to see that "realalicia" steal private pictures and share them as her own. Very sweet pic though.


ugh so skeezy but such a cute pic! her holding its lil hand!

i mean a cute pic OR shameless pr whatever floats your boat


----------



## labelwhore04

I finally got around to watching The Danish Girl on the plane the other day and Alicia was amazing in it, and she's much more alluring and beautiful on screen than in photos.


----------



## aprilmayjune

guys can we just talk about how much fun she looks and how stoked i am that it's FINALLY bourne promo time


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> guys can we just talk about how much fun she looks and how stoked i am that it's FINALLY bourne promo time




















View attachment 3396013


IA! I'm so happy the Bourne promo is finally starting! Seems like Alicia and Matt are going to Korea too, most likely after doing a couple of days of press in Sydney. 
http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2016/06/30/2016063001056.html


----------



## carmencrem

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3395992
> 
> View attachment 3395993
> 
> View attachment 3395994
> 
> View attachment 3395996
> 
> View attachment 3395997
> 
> View attachment 3395998
> 
> View attachment 3396005
> 
> View attachment 3396006
> 
> View attachment 3396013
> 
> 
> IA! I'm so happy the Bourne promo is finally starting! Seems like Alicia and Matt are going to Korea too, most likely after doing a couple of days of press in Sydney.
> http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2016/06/30/2016063001056.html



Wow! Never seen this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 wheres this from?


----------



## Chagall

OMG she smokes I didn't know this. You don't see many people smoking now a days.


----------



## BagBerry13

Just Askin said:


> Does anybody not find this disturbing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394039


Yeah I find the lack of grammar very disturbing.


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> guys can we just talk about how much fun she looks and how stoked i am that it's FINALLY bourne promo time


Yeah, I can't wait for Bourne promo!! Junkets and red-carpets, feels like ages ago now... 
Btw, Mr Damon already started. 

She seems to be a fun-loving person, and really values her friends. Must be difficult to sustain relationships with such a nomadic and busy lifestyle, but somehow she manages to stay the same despite her success. Love that about her!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> Yeah, I can't wait for Bourne promo!! Junkets and red-carpets, feels like ages ago now...
> Btw, Mr Damon already started.
> 
> She seems to be a fun-loving person, and really values her friends. Must be difficult to sustain relationships with such a nomadic and busy lifestyle, but somehow she manages to stay the same despite her success. Love that about her!



I reeeeally hope she goes back on Fallon--they seem to have a great time together.


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/news/what-to-see-at-the-movies-in-july-20160630?page=3

She has two movies on this list, dang girl


----------



## jcsepjj

carmencrem said:


> Wow! Never seen this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheres this from?



I'm not sure, taken sometime during the UNCLE shoot


----------



## carmencrem

jcsepjj said:


> I'm not sure, taken sometime during the UNCLE shoot



Thank you! Xxx


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander* ‏@*VikanderDaily*  21h21 hours ago
NEW still of Alicia Vikander in #*JasonBourne*!


----------



## August_Lee

Never seen this angle before (probably just me)




src


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> Never seen this angle before (probably just me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


omg i'm seeing so many cool new pics here! half the candids up there i'd never seen either


----------



## August_Lee

I would like to ask a question, the lady standing next Alicia's father, is that his wife (her stepmother)? I saw her in other videos and I don't have a clue who she is.


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> I would like to ask a question, the lady standing next Alicia's father, is that his wife (her stepmother)? I saw her in other videos and I don't have a clue who she is.




For some reasons I can't see the video btw her stepmother was there and she's a redhead


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> For some reasons I can't see the video btw her stepmother was there and she's a redhead


I think that could be her. Is she wearing like a pink/fuchsia dress? if that it I believe that her

ETA - can't give link, it automatically becomes the video. Sorry about that.


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> I think that could be her. Is she wearing like a pink/fuchsia dress? if that it I believe that her




Ehm nope the one in pink is not her stepmother. Her stepmother is the one on the left


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Ehm nope the one in pink is not her stepmother. Her stepmother is the one on the left
> View attachment 3396707


OMG, thank you so much. You're right that's not her.





I wonder who she is?


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> OMG, thank you so much. You're right that's not her.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of her, in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who she is?



I don't know honestly.. Not her stepmother but I don't know who.. 
You're welcome btw!


----------



## jcsepjj

August_Lee said:


> I would like to ask a question, the lady standing next Alicia's father, is that his wife (her stepmother)? I saw her in other videos and I don't have a clue who she is.




No, it's definitely not Alicia's stepmom but I've seen her on a few occasions too.. I think she's part of her team in some way, not
sure what she does though.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Have you guys seen this blog? I am losing so many hours and hundreds of dollars because of it. I want her whole wardrobe like, yesterday 

http://fashionofalicia.tumblr.com


----------



## Lagom

Vogue (UK) August cover!!
http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2016/07/01/alicia-vikander-august-cover-star


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## jcsepjj

Lagom said:


> Vogue (UK) August cover!!
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2016/07/01/alicia-vikander-august-cover-star



That's great, hopefully a better shoot this time around and an interview just as entertaining! The last one was great!


----------



## Lagom

jcsepjj said:


> That's great, hopefully a better shoot this time around and an interview just as entertaining! The last one was great!



Me too, loved that interview! Remember Isaac describing her as an old soul, and that’s definitely how I see her. I actually like the previous Vogue UK shoot. loved the clothes and especially that close up pic. I think that was the shoot that set some kind of record in efficiency. She’s a hard worker that’s for sure!

This one is my favourite though:
https://www.net-a-porter.com/magazine/310/11


----------



## August_Lee

Lagom said:


> Me too, loved that interview! Remember Isaac describing her as an old soul, and that’s definitely how I see her. I actually like the previous Vogue UK shoot. loved the clothes and especially that close up pic. I think that was the shoot that set some kind of record in efficiency. She’s a hard worker that’s for sure!
> 
> This one is my favourite though:
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/magazine/310/11


That Net-A-Port photoshoot is my favorite too.


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gym-leggings-heads-lunch-friends-Sydney.html

Finally some new pics!!


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> Was reading the latest InStyle magazine in the store and came across this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really don't like that purple/fuchsia outfit she wore, could've put her BAFTAS or either Oscar dresses there instead. Personally, I don't care for #2 and #7
> 
> I don't think this was posted before but here is a pic of Alicia and Idris Elba @ the after party for the BAFTAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


They could have put the Elie Saab  she wore at the Oscars 2013





or this Louis Vuitton she wore at the Elle Awards,which is my favorite LV look,along with her SAG dress






But I really liked the Dior and the Chanel ("weird" dress but she pulls it off) looks at the Bafta Awards
















And I really liked the Rodarte one












jcsepjj said:


> Alicia awarded the Shooting Star Award at Berlin Film Festival February 2011. Had not seen these two
> View attachment 3393953
> 
> View attachment 3393954


But she comes from nowhere..  Cute pics.



Chagall said:


> One of her appeals is her natural look. Fresh and wholesome. I saw her on some magazine awhile ago and she had on tons of make up and looked very average like that. Please no inflated boobs or lips and keep your make up minimal because this suits you.


I agree.


----------



## Morgane

Lagom said:


> Me too, loved that interview! Remember Isaac describing her as an old soul, and that’s definitely how I see her. I actually like the previous Vogue UK shoot. loved the clothes and especially that close up pic. I think that was the shoot that set some kind of record in efficiency. She’s a hard worker that’s for sure!
> 
> This one is my favourite though:
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/magazine/310/11


Yes,I think the Net-a-Porter shoot is the best among her recent ones. I also like the previous Vogue UK photoshoot. 
http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2015/05...ures---louis-vuitton-campaign/gallery/1399431


----------



## fashionm

Does anyone have a link to watch either "Hotel" or "Pure" with english subs? Thanks!


----------



## aprilmayjune

fashionm said:


> Does anyone have a link to watch either "Hotel" or "Pure" with english subs? Thanks!


Pure is on Netflix! Hotell I haven't been able to find yet either


----------



## Morgane

@marieclaireau: "We're lucky to have gotten [Alicia Vikander] everyone in Hollywood wants her right now" - Matt Damon
She's wearing Rodarte.She looks very nice


































Source


----------



## aprilmayjune

Morgane said:


> @marieclaireau: "We're lucky to have gotten [Alicia Vikander] everyone in Hollywood wants her right now" - Matt Damon
> She's wearing Rodarte.She looks very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


I wasn't sure how I felt about the dress at first but it's really grown on me. It compliments her skin tone and she chose the perfect hairstyle too.
Any new interviews out there since Bourne promo has officially begun?


----------



## girlwhowaited

I think she looked flawless head to toe. Everything looked great. I'm a little biased because I love Rodarte and I'm really surprised she choose to wear something from the 2012 collection. Gives me hope for this promo tour. Her stylist said there's still 7 red carpets to go!
Also, can anyone ID her ring? It's her own ring, she wears it quite often and it seems to have been a special birthday gift. It's very pretty and very expensive.


----------



## girlwhowaited

aprilmayjune said:


> I wasn't sure how I felt about the dress at first but it's really grown on me. It compliments her skin tone and she chose the perfect hairstyle too.
> Any new interviews out there since Bourne promo has officially begun?


They are doing a press day in Sydney and there should be a TV interview too with her and Matt.


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> I wasn't sure how I felt about the dress at first but it's really grown on me. It compliments her skin tone and she chose the perfect hairstyle too.


ita, I like the silhouette/shape of the dress but I wasn't too sure about the print but after seeing it more I really like all of it.

And I'm very thankful it wasn't LV tbh.

More pics





src




src




src




src


----------



## Lagom

Just found this interview from the press junket. The only one I've seen so far. Looks like George Northwood brought his scissors to Australia. Love it!!


----------



## August_Lee

girlwhowaited said:


> Also, can anyone ID her ring? It's her own ring, she wears it quite often and it seems to have been a special birthday gift. It's very pretty and very expensive.


I've never seen it before but I was on another site and they said she had on jewelry by Bvlgari





*zachlacava* _LIVE from #TwitterHQ with @JasonBourne's #MattDamon & #AliciaVikander.Q&A with @Smallzy online now! #AskBourne #JasonBourne #Bourne_
src


----------



## August_Lee

A picture (_I think_) from the recent British Vogue 





src


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alicia is on live now on The Project in Australia with Matt Damon. The video will be available soon after.

Great interview with both of them.


----------



## August_Lee

*richardwilkins* _Another day, another Oscar winner. Catch Alicia Vikander and Matt Damon on @thetodayshow tomorrow. #jasonbourne_
src





src


----------



## August_Lee

ALICIA VIKANDER takes to the cover of the August issue of Vogue and, in the accompanying interview with Tom Lamont, the Oscar-winning star reveals what drives her as an actress."You have the fear," she said. "Maybe that's why I keep on working. Because it will stop one day."

Luckily she has fellow actors at hand, ready to give her grounding advice. Vikander revealed that when she won her Best Supporting Actress Oscar in February, her _Jason Bourne_ co-star Matt Damon prepared her for what to expect. 

"He told me what a rush it was. I think his was the best advice. He said, 'Enjoy it.'"

She also had her boyfriend, and Hollywood star, Michael Fassbender by her side for to celebrate the moment - something which, although the pair keep their relationship private, she was adamant about.

"That wasn't even a question," she said. "It felt like the right thing. We wanted to sit next to each other, simple as that. We wouldn't have gone there and not sat together."
British Vogue


----------



## August_Lee

Matt Damon & Alicia Vikander on 'The Project' like FreeSprit71 mentioned. 

The whole interview is really good but if you want to skip to the start of Alicia's part its @ 9:35


----------



## jcsepjj

August_Lee said:


> Matt Damon & Alicia Vikander on 'The Project' like FreeSprit71 mentioned.
> 
> The whole interview is really good but if you want to skip to the start of Alicia's part its @ 9:35




Great interview. I really like that she's getting started on her Tomb Raider body. Apparently her trainer will be her friend Magnus, he's the one who helped Alexander Skarsgard get the Tarzan body!


----------



## jcsepjj

Turns out Alicia has been hanging out with her A Royal Affair and Hotell co-star David Dencik in Sydney. He's there to shoot the second season of Top Of The Lake. 



And also I found this picture of Alexander Skarsgard:


----------



## August_Lee

jcsepjj said:


> Turns out Alicia has been hanging out with her A Royal Affair and Hotell co-star David Dencik in Sydney. He's there to shoot the second season of Top Of The Lake.
> View attachment 3399936
> 
> Awesome. I really enjoyed them together in Hotell, they had such great chemistry.
> 
> I know I might be in the minority but I really hated Top of the Lake. So many issues and plot-holes, so I'm very apprehensive about season 2.
> 
> And also I found this picture of Alexander Skarsgard:
> View attachment 3399941


Awww, very cute


----------



## girlwhowaited

August_Lee said:


> I've never seen it before but I was on another site and they said she had on jewelry by Bvlgari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *zachlacava* _LIVE from #TwitterHQ with @JasonBourne's #MattDamon & #AliciaVikander.Q&A with @Smallzy online now! #AskBourne #JasonBourne #Bourne_
> src


Bvlgari? Huum I hadn't seen any mentions in the fashion websites I looked. But yeah, I have seen her wearing that same ring a bunch of times, most recently at the BAFTAS


----------



## carmencrem

girlwhowaited said:


> Bvlgari? Huum I hadn't seen any mentions in the fashion websites I looked. But yeah, I have seen her wearing that same ring a bunch of times, most recently at the BAFTAS



She was wearing Bvlgari jewels also at the premiere! I read it somewhere :3


----------



## August_Lee

*Universal Pictures* ‏@*UniversalPicsAU*  7h7 hours ago
Matt And Alicia please the fans at #*BrekkywithBourne* @*sunriseon7* #*JasonBourne*

*


Universal Pictures* ‏@*UniversalPicsAU*  7h7 hours ago
And they're here! Matt and Alicia sit down with @*sunriseon7* live in the studio #*BrekkywithBourne*


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

*In this exclusive interview with August cover star and Oscar-winning actress Alicia Vikander, we ask what she would do if someone stole her Oscar, what advice she would give her sixteen year old self and what is her most embarrassing moment. Fortunately, our British Vogue cover girl always knows what to do - what would you do?*
lol @ her embarrassing moment. I wonder if it happened in Hotell or A Royal Affair


----------



## aprilmayjune

*"That wasn't even a question," she said. "It felt like the right thing. We wanted to sit next to each other, simple as that. We wouldn't have gone there and not sat together."*

I think this is one of the first (if not _the _first) time she's actually spoken of them as a couple? Not oblique references, not euphemisms like "my boyfriend," not journalists name-dropping him in stories which then gets attributed to her because reading comprehension is hard I guess. It's such common knowledge but still, I love the explicit acknowledgment 

I wonder if they're both ready to speak more openly about each other?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> *"That wasn't even a question," she said. "It felt like the right thing. We wanted to sit next to each other, simple as that. We wouldn't have gone there and not sat together."*
> 
> I think this is one of the first (if not _the _first) time she's actually spoken of them as a couple? Not oblique references, not euphemisms like "my boyfriend," not journalists name-dropping him in stories which then gets attributed to her because reading comprehension is hard I guess. It's such common knowledge but still, I love the explicit acknowledgment
> 
> I wonder if they're both ready to speak more openly about each other?



Can't wait to have the copy, on July 7th! I love what she said and how: super discrete and respectful of their relationship. I hope they're both ready to be more open. This means pretty good things looks very good! Can't wait for TLBO promo.
I adore Michael and I've adored him since ages but lately Alicia's thread is quite better [emoji1316][emoji57]


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Can't wait to have the copy, on July 7th! I love what she said and how: super discrete and respectful of their relationship. I hope they're both ready to be more open. This means pretty good things looks very good! Can't wait for TLBO promo.
> I adore Michael and I've adored him since ages but lately Alicia's thread is quite better [emoji1316][emoji57]


This'll be the first time I'll have bought Vogue 
I figured that comment could have gone in his thread too but it's so much calmer over here...


----------



## August_Lee

*alasdairmclellan* _Alicia Vikander photographed for British Vogue, August 2016_
src


----------



## jcsepjj

August_Lee said:


> *In this exclusive interview with August cover star and Oscar-winning actress Alicia Vikander, we ask what she would do if someone stole her Oscar, what advice she would give her sixteen year old self and what is her most embarrassing moment. Fortunately, our British Vogue cover girl always knows what to do - what would you do?*
> lol @ her embarrassing moment. I wonder if it happened in Hotell or A Royal Affair




I was wondering the same! My guess would be Hotell, it's such an intense scene and I can picture her and Lisa laughing about it afterwards. But it's possible it's A Royal Affair too, though that sequence is so brief, but it could have been a longer scene before they cut it


----------



## jcsepjj

I found some "new" cute pics today! 


Richard Madden


Alexander Skarsgard


Sam Smith


Her brother Anton




Nicholas Hoult


----------



## Selayang430

From non-English website , Matt will arrive Seoul this afternoon via Kimpo Airport while Alicia will arrive on the same day too via Incheon Airport. It is a 4D3N trip and they will leave on 9 July morning.


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia has arrived Incheon Airport, South Korea this afternoon local time. She looks just gorgeous !


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Can't wait to have the copy, on July 7th! I love what she said and how: super discrete and respectful of their relationship. I hope they're both ready to be more open. This means pretty good things looks very good! Can't wait for TLBO promo.
> I adore Michael and I've adored him since ages but lately Alicia's thread is quite better [emoji1316][emoji57]



Yes this is one of the first times Alicia has spoken of herself and Michael as a couple; but I remember she did confirm it a year ago in an interview for a British publication when she said it was pointless to deny they are a couple when there are so many photos of them together circulating. Now they've been together almost 2 years I guess they are becoming more relaxed [emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes this is one of the first times Alicia has spoken of herself and Michael as a couple; but I remember she did confirm it a year ago in an interview for a British publication when she said it was pointless to deny they are a couple when there are so many photos of them together circulating. Now they've been together almost 2 years I guess they are becoming more relaxed [emoji3]



Exactly, that's what I think too. Let's see how they'll be during TLBO promo. I don't think they'll use their relationship to promote the movie, of course they'll be just professional.
Btw yes I remember that interview, I still have it in my laptop somewhere.


----------



## Selayang430

Some more pics from today's Incheon airport . Source from a Korean FB n Instagram 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3401632
View attachment 3401633
View attachment 3401634
View attachment 3401635


----------



## Selayang430

Another 2 from a Korean FB. She is free of make-up and still looked stunning. See her pink flat heel, it is cute.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Another 2 from a Korean FB. She is free of make-up and still looked stunning. See her pink flat heel, it is cute.



Thank you so much dear!


----------



## kimspradlin

Hi guys! I have been browsing this thread for a while now. Have you noticed an increase in negative comments on her articles lately? She used to get a very positive reaction. 

http://dlisted.com/2016/07/05/alicia-vikander-is-driven-by-fear/


----------



## aprilmayjune

I am loving this shoot so far. My favorite pics of her are the simpler, harsher ones--minimal makeup, messy hair, she kinda looks like she hasn't slept in a week? They really bring out how natural and fierce her beauty is   The June 2015 _Interview _shoot or the Winter 2015 _Dujour _cover are also in that style and are probably my favorite pics of her.


----------



## aprilmayjune

kimspradlin said:


> Hi guys! I have been browsing this thread for a while now. Have you noticed an increase in negative comments on her articles lately? She used to get a very positive reaction.
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2016/07/05/alicia-vikander-is-driven-by-fear/


Negative articles breed negative commenters--people look for content that backs up what they already believe. Small gossip sites like Dlisted and Just Jared commenters are very negative, while comments on DM articles or bigger publications are always much more positive, I've found.


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> Negative articles breed negative commenters--people look for content that backs up what they already believe. Small gossip sites like Dlisted and Just Jared commenters are very negative, while comments on DM articles or bigger publications are always much more positive, I've found.



Absolutely agree with you! And with successful women you can always expect backlash, mostly from women, which is just sad to see.
Of course this is also connected to her dating a certain someone. The “WC”/”Leech” clique in his fandom is quickly becoming more and more frustrated and this is demonstrated in some comment sections. I recall one particular LOL moment when I read through the comments in a TLBO article on Collider (They love her over there BTW)

http://collider.com/alicia-vikander-the-light-between-oceans-new-trailer/#disqus_thread

This is how normal people react to their craziness.


----------



## Selayang430

Lagom said:


> Absolutely agree with you! And with successful women you can always expect backlash, mostly from women, which is just sad to see.
> Of course this is also connected to her dating a certain someone. The “WC”/”Leech” clique in his fandom is quickly becoming more and more frustrated and this is demonstrated in some comment sections. I recall one particular LOL moment when I read through the comments in a TLBO article on Collider (They love her over there BTW)
> 
> http://collider.com/alicia-vikander-the-light-between-oceans-new-trailer/#disqus_thread
> 
> This is how normal people react to their craziness.
> View attachment 3401898



Love how the normal people 's comments. 

Those haters posted such kind of sicko comments - do they dare to show their colleagues and friends of the posts they made ? Wouldn't they feel ashamed if people in their real life get to know this ?


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Thank you so much dear!



You're welcome . I have identified her name in Korean characters hence hope can search more pics then!


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> Negative articles breed negative commenters--people look for content that backs up what they already believe. Small gossip sites like Dlisted and Just Jared commenters are very negative, while comments on DM articles or bigger publications are always much more positive, I've found.


The comments on Dlisted are always mostly positive according to their standards ,above all if they've watched her in more movies.  We all know who are the "casual commentators" on Just Jared.. 



Lagom said:


> Absolutely agree with you! And with successful women you can always expect backlash, mostly from women, which is just sad to see.
> Of course this is also connected to her dating a certain someone. The “WC”/”Leech” clique in his fandom is quickly becoming more and more frustrated and this is demonstrated in some comment sections. I recall one particular LOL moment when I read through the comments in a TLBO article on Collider (They love her over there BTW)
> 
> http://collider.com/alicia-vikander-the-light-between-oceans-new-trailer/#disqus_thread
> 
> This is how normal people react to their craziness.
> View attachment 3401898


Actually,I've noticed that many women like her confidence. Yes,the best ones are always on the various Deadline,Indiewire,Variety..  "I'm not a fan of Fassbender..",then  "ugly crying face" ,"fraudulent Oscar","awful showmance"..  If  Ause Ekel *rolleyes*  comments with  ten nicknames in the same comment section,you will read the same  "Harvey boy /Harvey girl / Harvey's powerful couple/ Fassbender box office poison"  stuff in _every _comment,with a bit of amazing film criticism like "box office poison always plays the jerk" or "box office poison is awful in human roles"


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> Negative articles breed negative commenters--people look for content that backs up what they already believe. Small gossip sites like Dlisted and Just Jared commenters are very negative, while comments on DM articles or bigger publications are always much more positive, I've found.


The comments on Dlisted are always mostly positive according to their standards ,above all if they've watched her in more movies.  We all know who are the "casual commentators" on Just Jared.. 



Lagom said:


> Absolutely agree with you! And with successful women you can always expect backlash, mostly from women, which is just sad to see.
> Of course this is also connected to her dating a certain someone. The “WC”/”Leech” clique in his fandom is quickly becoming more and more frustrated and this is demonstrated in some comment sections. I recall one particular LOL moment when I read through the comments in a TLBO article on Collider (They love her over there BTW)
> 
> http://collider.com/alicia-vikander-the-light-between-oceans-new-trailer/#disqus_thread
> 
> This is how normal people react to their craziness.
> View attachment 3401898


Actually,I've noticed that many women like her confidence. Yes,the best ones are always on the various Deadline,Indiewire,Variety..  "I'm not a fan of Fassbender..",then  "ugly crying face" ,"fraudulent Oscar","awful showmance"..  If  Ause Ekel *rolleyes*  comments with  ten nicknames in the same comment section,you will read the same  "Harvey boy /Harvey girl / Harvey's powerful couple/ Fassbender box office poison"  stuff in _every _comment,with a bit of amazing film criticism like "box office poison always plays the jerk" or "box office poison is awful in human roles"


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> Turns out Alicia has been hanging out with her A Royal Affair and Hotell co-star David Dencik in Sydney. He's there to shoot the second season of Top Of The Lake.
> View attachment 3399936
> 
> 
> And also I found this picture of Alexander Skarsgard:
> View attachment 3399941


Dencik is also in The Snowman. I think it's the second time he works with Alfredson after Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.



pearlyqueen said:


> Yes this is one of the first times Alicia has spoken of herself and Michael as a couple; but I remember she did confirm it a year ago in an interview for a British publication when she said it was pointless to deny they are a couple when there are so many photos of them together circulating. Now they've been together almost 2 years I guess they are becoming more relaxed [emoji3]


Yes,I think it was an interview with The Telegraph.



aprilmayjune said:


> I am loving this shoot so far. *My favorite pics of her are the simpler, harsher ones--minimal makeup, messy hair, *she kinda looks like she hasn't slept in a week? They really bring out how natural and fierce her beauty is   The June 2015 _Interview _shoot or the Winter 2015 _Dujour _cover are also in that style and are probably my favorite pics of her.


I agree. And yes,this is one of her best shoots (among the "recent" ones). I don't know why they always choose the worst  photo for the cover.


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia 's Korean fans were waiting for her at Incheon airport, South Korea


----------



## Selayang430

Or you can look
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 for this Korean Twitter account to view the video


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander Movie ‘Tulip Fever’ Pushed Back to February 2017*



> “Tulip Fever,” the art house film starring Alicia Vikander, will be *pushed back from July 15 to a February 24, 2017*, release date, the Weinstein Company announced.
> 
> The film — about a young woman who has a passionate affair with an artist sent to paint her portrait — was thought to be a potential awards contender, in part because of the presence of Vikander who won last year’s best supporting actress Oscar for “The Danish Girl.”
> 
> Set in 17th century Amsterdam, two lovers gamble that tulip bulbs will finance their escape to a new life. The film was directed by Justin Chadwick and written by Tom Stoppard, from the novel by Deborah Moggach.
> 
> TWC offered no explanation for the change in dates. The company now has three films set for the remainder of 2016: “The Founder,” with Michael Keaton as McDonald’s founder Ray Kroc, coming on Aug. 5; “Hands of Stone,” about boxer Roberto Duran, due on Aug. 26; and “Lion,” a Thanksgiving opener about an Indian boy who makes his way home after being adopted by an Australian couple.
> src


I have no idea what Harvey is trying to do with this move, any explanations anyone?


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> *Alicia Vikander Movie ‘Tulip Fever’ Pushed Back to February 2017*
> 
> 
> I have no idea what Harvey is trying to do with this move, any explanations anyone?



No idea. If the movie was bad, just release it as per scheduled in July, no point to keep postponing it. 
And the new date - neither here nor there


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> *Alicia Vikander Movie ‘Tulip Fever’ Pushed Back to February 2017*
> 
> 
> I have no idea what Harvey is trying to do with this move, any explanations anyone?


I am so confused (and disappointed--I was really excited about this one  )

my only thought is that she might actually be able to promote it then, instead of juggling it with Bourne promo and Euphoria preproduction...


----------



## Lagom

Selayang430 said:


> Love how the normal people 's comments.
> 
> Those haters posted such kind of sicko comments - do they dare to show their colleagues and friends of the posts they made ? Wouldn't they feel ashamed if people in their real life get to know this ?



Yeah, they unleash their inner demons in comments, on tumblr and other forums on the internet, hiding behind anonymity. But I wonder what they wish to achieve? I mean Ms. MaryAnn Jones (on collider) for instance only seeks out articles that mention either Alicia or Michael, and somehow always manages to make it about her being a famewhore. It’s like she’s found her calling in life, and it’s downright scary behaviour. 



Morgane said:


> The comments on Dlisted are always mostly positive according to their standards ,above all if they've watched her in more movies.  We all know who are the "casual commentators" on Just Jared..
> 
> 
> Actually,I've noticed that many women like her confidence. Yes,the best ones are always on the various Deadline,Indiewire,Variety..  "I'm not a fan of Fassbender..",then  "ugly crying face" ,"fraudulent Oscar","awful showmance"..  If  Ause Ekel *rolleyes*  comments with  ten nicknames in the same comment section,you will read the same  "Harvey boy /Harvey girl / Harvey's powerful couple/ Fassbender box office poison"  stuff in _every _comment,with a bit of amazing film criticism like "box office poison always plays the jerk" or "box office poison is awful in human roles"



Yes, I’m happy to see that too. Many women actually praise her for not playing the false modesty game. But nonetheless, I think it’s sad to see that women contribute to the objectifying and slut shaming. This is in no way concerning just Alicia, as the same judgments and scrutinizing behavior is directed to JLaw, Emma Watson, Sophie Hunter, Taylor Swift, the list goes on and on. I have yet to see hate blogs about DiCaprio...



August_Lee said:


> *Alicia Vikander Movie ‘Tulip Fever’ Pushed Back to February 2017*
> 
> 
> I have no idea what Harvey is trying to do with this move, any explanations anyone?



I had a hard time wrapping my head around the July release date to begin with. We haven't seen any promotion what so ever and it was supposed to compete with summer blockbusters? It's not that kind of movie. I'm glad they seem to give it a shot at least, even though it means we have to wait.


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Selayang430

Don't know Korean but it shall be the red carpet at 630pm , 8 July. This round at least they put up this poster instead of the solo one


----------



## Selayang430

New poster - The Light Between Oceans


----------



## Selayang430

Official poster - The Light Between Oceans


----------



## Am.ande

Paris Premiere of Jason Bourne on July 12th, with Alicia, Matt Damon, Vincent Cassel and Paul Greengrass.
Private screening, on invitation only, the red carpet will take place on quai de Grenelle.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/en...a/news-story/a18d5dbab21f485fb0380a19e846b51e uh la la Michael, Alicia, Matt, Ridley Scott.. Dined together!


----------



## girlwhowaited

aprilmayjune said:


> I am so confused (and disappointed--I was really excited about this one  )
> 
> my only thought is that she might actually be able to promote it then, instead of juggling it with Bourne promo and Euphoria preproduction...



That's true, she would hardly be able to promote it right now. It's just odd that they waited so long to announce the date change.



Lagom said:


> Yeah, they unleash their inner demons in comments, on tumblr and other forums on the internet, hiding behind anonymity. But I wonder what they wish to achieve? I mean Ms. MaryAnn Jones (on collider) for instance only seeks out articles that mention either Alicia or Michael, and somehow always manages to make it about her being a famewhore. It’s like she’s found her calling in life, and it’s downright scary behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I’m happy to see that too. Many women actually praise her for not playing the false modesty game. But nonetheless, I think it’s sad to see that women contribute to the objectifying and slut shaming. This is in no way concerning just Alicia, as the same judgments and scrutinizing behavior is directed to JLaw, Emma Watson, Sophie Hunter, Taylor Swift, the list goes on and on. I have yet to see hate blogs about DiCaprio...
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time wrapping my head around the July release date to begin with. We haven't seen any promotion what so ever and it was supposed to compete with summer blockbusters? It's not that kind of movie. I'm glad they seem to give it a shot at least, even though it means we have to wait.



IA. The July date was always a bit odd, it should have been an April/September/October release. I still don't know what to make of February, it used to be the dump date but in recent years things have changed. Plus we all know Harvey is going to financial problems and this isn't the kind of movie who will make big bucks. But this whole thing only serves to show that there really isn't a Weinstein secret agenda to promote Alicia. What's the point of "buying someone an Oscar" if you are going to dump their movie.


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/en...a/news-story/a18d5dbab21f485fb0380a19e846b51e uh la la Michael, Alicia, Matt, Ridley Scott.. Dined together!



*The private dinner with Scott was held at the Ivy Penthouse and Damon’s Jason Bourne film co-star Alicia Vikander also attended, along with actor boyfriend Michael Fassbender.*

My favorite line. Honestly after all the clickbaity headlines identifying her as " Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" it was time for some equality


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander-Starring Tomb Raider Gets 2018 Release Date*


> Lara Croft is fighting her way back to theaters in 2018 in what everyone involved hopes to be the start of another rebooted franchise. The MGM/GK Films/Warner Bros.’ reboot of _Tomb Raider_, which stars Alicia Vikander just landed a* March 16, 2018* release date from the studio.


src


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> *Alicia Vikander-Starring Tomb Raider Gets 2018 Release Date*
> 
> src


*high pitched shrieking*

god damn it's a good week for alicia fans


----------



## Lagom

August_Lee said:


> *Alicia Vikander-Starring Tomb Raider Gets 2018 Release Date*
> 
> src


Sooooo excited about Tomb Raider! Love the rebooted games, and she will be the perfect Lara Croft. 
It'll be a long wait, so in the meantime I'll leave you with some fan art my brother made (I begged him ).


----------



## Selayang430

The Seoul press con is not just for Koran but for other nearby Asian countries too


----------



## Selayang430

The Seoul press con - 8 July 2016


----------



## Selayang430

So gorgeous !


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks for the pics Selayang





src


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> BHlvt2BhtXA/']src[/URL]



You're welcome !


----------



## August_Lee

src



src


----------



## August_Lee

src

Pictures from the Premiere


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

Even though I hate cut-outs in any dress including this one, I like her dress



















src


----------



## Selayang430

See the fans .....


----------



## August_Lee

FYI: Her dress is Louis Vuitton


----------



## August_Lee

new article/interview from the _Sydney Morning Herald _


> There is a moment in _Jason Bourne_ when the camera zooms in tight on the face of cool and clever CIA operative Heather Lee (Alicia Vikander). Director Paul Greengrass is known for these close-ups and Vikander goes with it: her face hardly changes, but with the most subtle of movements and judicious use of the eyes, she delivers powerful emotion.
> 
> That is Vikander at her best: nuanced and graceful with a large measure of stirring depth. Restraint is everything.
> 
> Not that she's shown much of that on her brilliant career path so far. Several years ago, Vikander was just another aspirant whose name we didn't know, a one-time Swedish soapie star born in the country's second city, Gothenburg, who felt it was a vain hope to think of working the big time abroad.
> 
> Now, half-serious headlines remark on Vikander's "Hollywood takeover", citing her evidently insatiable appetite for top roles. It is no exaggeration: the 27-year-old has been the lead in about eight films in the past couple of years alone and her diary shows a full schedule ahead.
> 
> When Vikander arrived in Sydney last week for the premiere of _Jason Bourne_ alongside co-star Matt Damon, she wore to the red-carpet opening an extraordinary Rodarte dress – though "dress" is perhaps an inaccuracy. Half flamenco dancer outfit, half artwork, it shimmered and shimmied with autumnal brilliance.
> 
> Significantly, the outfit defied categories with the same deftness as its somewhat elusive owner.  Vikander doesn't always conform to Swedish reserve. Perhaps she is just very discerning about when, where and how she expresses herself more warmly.
> 
> She has, after all, been in training for stardom since she was eight or nine, when her actress mother began introducing her to it – and when she embarked later on the rigorous, long days of being a ballet dancer, which led her to a three-year course. The pain, the discipline, the physicality: all of it, she says, prepared her for now.
> 
> "Pain," she says. "It's never going to get worse than that. That is full-on ... it is almost 10 years since I quit, so I look at dancers … I get these flashbacks of oh my god I actually did train for that and yet … I am also so in awe. I know what it takes and what they are going through in their profession. It is pretty extraordinary."
> 
> At the moment, Vikander is prepping to start _Tomb Raider_ at year's end. She has the unenviable task of trying to fill Angelina Jolie's boots as Lara Croft – and of getting her svelte frame to look muscled enough to make all the action scenes credible.
> 
> She is also in the thick of running her year-old film production company, Vikarious Productions, and working on the feature _Euphoria _with her mentor and friend, Swedish writer-director Lisa Langseth. In between, she hangs out with her boyfriend Michael Fassbender, whom she met and starred alongside in this year's _The Light Between Oceans_, filmed in Australia and New Zealand and due for release in December.
> 
> Both Vikander and Fassbender, by curious coincidence, have played artificial intelligences in recent times: Vikander as Ava in the much-praised _Ex Machina_ (2015) and Fassbender as David in Ridley Scott's _Prometheus _(2012). The Ava performance caught many critics off-guard – Vikander somehow managed to instil feeling and vitality into a part that you would think required her to look as emotional as a two-door refrigerator. She impressed.
> 
> Likewise, the cool Lee in _Jason Bourne_ at first appears to be a young professional who puts aside her personality to concentrate on the work. "One's alive and one's not alive – I think!" Vikander says of Lee and Ava. "They are both very determined characters and have agendas that are a bit hidden – but they are for me very different films to make. [In _Ex Machina_] I had to find a way to figure out how to make someone who's not alive be a person."
> 
> With so many roles, some of them butting up together, you'd think it would be hard transitioning from someone like Princess Kitty in _Anna Karenina_ (2012) and Queen Caroline Mathilde in _A Royal Affair _(2012) to activist Vera Brittain in _Testament of Youth _(2014), Ava in _Ex Machina_, wife of a transgender artist in _The Danish Girl _ (2015), a sexy accomplice in _The Man From U.N.C.L.E_. (2015) and an adoptive mother in _The Light Between Oceans_. To name a few. Her first big role, as a 20-year-old secretary in Langseth's _Pure_ (2009) won her the Swedish Oscar for best actress, the Guldbagge Award.
> 
> Vikander thrills to the constant character transitions. "I find myself so lucky being given the opportunity – that is the thing about acting, to get a new challenge. If you have done a character then you really need to then let it go and not continue on the same track. I find that easy sometimes."
> 
> Going in to each new role as a blank sheet is her modus operandi – "to try and clear your head and dare to go further when you start a new film," she says. A firm believer in rehearsals, thanks to her ballet training, she has to work with often rushed film schedules where rehearsals are brief. She works privately, doing simple exercises such as improvisations, to try and get to the core of a character.
> 
> "That is always a big challenge each time and it means work. If you have done that homework then you can start to feel much more relaxed and actually let go a bit more."
> 
> _Ex Machina_ director Alex Garland told London's _Telegraph_ last year just how important Vikander's ballet training was. "That role involves quite a complicated physical performance where you are playing a machine, but you don't want to telegraph that you are a machine. You don't want it to be any stronger than a sense of otherness." He added that she has a "dancer's stoicism" and that her toughness is not an affectation. "Somewhere in her she is hard as nails."
> 
> She doesn't quite answer when I ask what he might have meant, but says she often uses her dance background as a tool to explore a new character. A fear or struggle she works with, she says, is to not fall back into known patterns, once she has found an acting technique that has worked.
> 
> "I think it's very natural to want to stay there. The physicality can help me sometimes to decide to do something else. If I find the physicality of a character – that, maybe, pushes me in new directions and not repeat myself and find a distinct role."
> 
> She describes choreography-based workshops she did at ballet school in which she learned how to use a space in a room, and how to watch audience responses.
> 
> "Knowing that a little hand," – she pokes hers delicately out to the side – "can mean a lot if you pick that up as the only movement on a stage. I think film is the same thing. Those small nuances are the things you can hopefully rely on when you go into tighter shots, when the director or cinematographer are looking for something."
> 
> After graduation from ballet school, Vikander started in the Swedish soap/drama _Andra Avenyn_ and tried to get into acting school but was repeatedly rejected. Then she applied to law school with the aim of getting into the film world by a back door – but after beginning, she got a role in  _Pure_ and her new career launched. (Actually, it really started when she was seven, in the theatre production _Kristina from Duvemala _– written by the _Mamma Mia! _creators – which she did for more than three years.)
> 
> The aborted law school plan has re-emerged in the form of her production company, born over a boozy lunch with her London-based agent (and company partner) Charles Collier. Later, Langseth told her about her idea for _Euphoria_, which has become the company's first project, starring Vikander, Ava Green and Charlotte Rampling.
> 
> "I would lie if said I'm not a lot of nerves but I'm really excited. As an actor you usually come in at one of the last stages and now to be there through the whole scriptwriting process and finding a crew and setting it all up and finding locations: I just find that even more compelling."
> 
> Langseth, she says, has known her since she was about 19, when she embarked on _Pure_. "She was in her early 30s and I looked up to her and thought she was a pretty badass woman who was extremely bold and brave in her writing and direction. And now I have grown up with her and we've become really good friends and now also colleagues. It has been wonderful; we are now even more close."
> 
> *For now, Vikander is in preparation for what will probably be a gruelling few months for Tomb Raider, starting her days with a 5.30am workout.
> 
> 
> "It is starting out as an easy workout to prepare for later on this year," she says.
> 
> 
> Along with the physical work, of course, she'll be putting a lot of work into getting to the core of the character. *
> 
> In the case of _Jason Bourne_, Vikander worried that Heather Lee seemed too young to have such a senior job at the CIA, working for a very seasoned Tommy Lee Jones.
> 
> So she and  Greengrass visited the Google offices in London.
> 
> "Everyone's under 30," she says. "You just realise that this tech and cyber generation, they end up almost finding their own paths – some of them quit school and go straight into work or get picked up by a company by the age of 18 because they've reached a knowledge in their area so young."
> 
> Then began the more complex work on the enigmatic character. "It was interesting for me with Paul trying to figure out what really drives her," Vikander says. "She really has her own path. You are almost more in the darkness [about her] by the end of the film."
> 
> *Jason Bourne opens on July 28.*



source


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> FYI: Her dress is Louis Vuitton



After Rodarte and Celine, she must wear LV again! Haha. This LV dress is nice nevertheless


----------



## aprilmayjune

A brief distraction from amazing premiere pics: 

http://www.marieclaire.com.au/artic...mpany-because-she-was-sick-of-working-for-men

A composite article with no new quotes but better done than the inquisitr ones, I guess?


----------



## Morgane

I don't like those ruffles,but she's always very pretty.


girlwhowaited said:


> IA. The July date was always a bit odd, it should have been an April/September/October release. I still don't know what to make of February, it used to be the dump date but in recent years things have changed. Plus we all know Harvey is going to financial problems and this isn't the kind of movie who will make big bucks. *But this whole thing only serves to show that there really isn't a Weinstein secret agenda to promote Alicia. What's the point of "buying someone an Oscar" if you are going to dump their movie*.


He can't even "buy" awards for his own movies..  The amount of nonsense I see about her (I'm _obviously_ talking about his fans) is hilarious and pathetic at the same time. People have no idea what they're talking about.
February is the dump month with January. February or July,it doesn't make any difference. He's obviously dumping it.. so Harvey's girl.   I wouldn't be surprised if it will never be released theatrically. I've always said that I was getting Suite Française vibes.  Based on what I've read,the performances are very good. Alicia,DeHaan,Grainger. The script has a weird sense humor that is not everyone's cup of tea.



August_Lee said:


> new article/interview from the _Sydney Morning Herald_
> 
> 
> source


Good interview.  Glad that he liked her performance. I've read that after the red carpet they screened the movie for journalists and people working in the film industry who signed a non-disclosure agreement.   I remember that Garland's quote about her "dancer's stoicism". I like what she says about finding the physicality of a character.


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> src



Do you have a video??


----------



## Sevencircles

Selayang430 said:


> No idea. If the movie was bad, just release it as per scheduled in July, no point to keep postponing it.
> And the new date - neither here nor there



Just a major re-edit propably. The current cut might not be appealing enough to the mainstream.

Maybe they just  want a bit more hype   before they release the movie. Alicia is hardly the most famous actress in Hollywood so at least another big blockbuster hit and a few more talkshow appearances is what it takes to make the movie a hit.


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Do you have a video??


I found the gifs off of Tumblr, so I don't think they put up the video.


----------



## jcsepjj

I found the video!


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia arriving to Seoul.


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

Wimbledon


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Wimbledon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405535



Much shorter hair in Seoul 2 days ago. Why does she need longer hair now ?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Much shorter hair in Seoul 2 days ago. Why does she need longer hair now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405561



She probably wants longer hair for the London premiere tomorrow. Great she got to see Andy Murray win the men's singles at Wimbledon with her friend. [emoji3][emoji462]


----------



## aprilmayjune

So those are extensions?

She looks so cute with shorter hair, I wish she'd kept it!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> So those are extensions?
> 
> She looks so cute with shorter hair, I wish she'd kept it!


Beauty of extensions...best of both worlds.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> She probably wants longer hair for the London premiere tomorrow. Great she got to see Andy Murray win the men's singles at Wimbledon with her friend. [emoji3][emoji462]


And she got to see Murray's best set...the one where he set up Dave for the boos


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> And she got to see Murray's best set...the one where he set up Dave for the boos



I know! I lolled at that! Dave's mum looks a lot like Shirley Williams, wonder if Alicia did a double take.....or joined in the boos? [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

Would depend on how hard she hit the strawberries and champagne lol. I had strawberries n cream for lady's yesterday..but had to make do with a Fruit Pastille ice lolly today...not quite the same


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> She probably wants longer hair for the London premiere tomorrow. Great she got to see Andy Murray win the men's singles at Wimbledon with her friend. [emoji3][emoji462]



At first I thought it was for the shooting of Submergence in Spain. However the Bourne promo tour is too packed for this to happen. Saw that she was in the Evian booth, maybe by invitation of the sponsor.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> At first I thought it was for the shooting of Submergence in Spain. However the Bourne promo tour is too packed for this to happen. Saw that she was in the Evian booth, maybe by invitation of the sponsor.


I thought she was done shooting submergence? she did her parts up north, they did their scenes together in France, I thought it was just mcavoy in Africa left. In recent pics he's SUPER skinny. What's being filmed in Spain?


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> I thought she was done shooting submergence? she did her parts up north, they did their scenes together in France, I thought it was just mcavoy in Africa left. In recent pics he's SUPER skinny. What's being filmed in Spain?



The filming resumes in Spain after James was given time to lose weight acting as a captured spy. Hence I think Alicia may be required to reshoot / shoot some scenes in Spain. I supposed they film the part where he was captured by radical militants.


----------



## Selayang430

This is the Korean way of saying "Sa Lang Hei Yo" (I love you). If she shows this to Michael , I bet his response will be taking out his wallet..... It looks like "show me the money" to us.


----------



## August_Lee

*Lorraine on ITV* ‏@*ITVLorraine*  9m9 minutes ago
What a busy lady! Thank you, Alicia Vikander for dropping in to chat to us amid your hectic schedule!


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> *Lorraine on ITV* ‏@*ITVLorraine*  9m9 minutes ago
> What a busy lady! Thank you, Alicia Vikander for dropping in to chat to us amid your hectic schedule!



Uuuuh can't wait to see the video!


----------



## carmencrem

Alicia talking about  Submergence with James, The Light Between Oceans with Michael (the interviewer tries to make her say something but she says just 2 words hehe), Bourne.. Her difficulties in having a private life and her mom, that she will be seeing in 2 hours!


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Alicia talking about  Submergence with James, The Light Between Oceans with Michael (the interviewer tries to make her say something but she says just 2 words hehe), Bourne.. Her difficulties in having a private life and her mom, that she will be seeing in 2 hours!



Thanks for the video. So she is going to film in Spain for Submergence.

lol @ the interviewer saying 'McFassbender' and they are doing press [for TLBO] in two weeks in NY. I can't wait


----------



## carmencrem

Yes! Can't wait can't wait can't wait!!!


----------



## August_Lee

*yfmdailynews* _#MattDamon & #AliciaVikander attend the BBC Radio1 promoting new movie #JasonBourne on July 11, in #London, #England_

src


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander* ‏@*VikanderDaily*  32m32 minutes ago
Alicia Vikander seen at @*BBCR1* in London today


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yes! Can't wait can't wait can't wait!!!



Really?! Meaning Michael shall wrap up alien not more than 2 weeks from now !


----------



## aprilmayjune

I am 110% pro-messy braids and this one is EXCELLENT


----------



## Lagom

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHuuBXdgLO1/?taken-by=lovehellou

So cute!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Love these pics from Getty of Alicia at the Bourne premiere in London tonight. She looks beautiful, happy and glowing [emoji3]


----------



## August_Lee

Usually a dress like this I don't like (really don't care for ruffles) but I really love this on her. I thinks this is my favorite so far on the Bourne promo tour.

more pics





src



src





src



src


----------



## August_Lee

awww.....





src


----------



## Lagom

August_Lee said:


> Usually a dress like this I don't like (really don't care for ruffles) but I really love this on her. I thinks this is my favorite so far on the Bourne promo tour.
> 
> more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> src



Usually not a fan of ruffles either, but on this dress I think they work surprisingly well. Might be the sequins, I don't know...
Think the dress is based on this look from the LV resort collection


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> awww.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



Amazing pics! Alicia looks so so happy and everyone appears to love her, except for a few who don't need to be named! Easy to understand why Michael is in love with her [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Blueberry12

I like the 2 last dresses , esp. the LBD.


----------



## aprilmayjune

In Paris! Goddamn when is she sleeping these days??


----------



## aprilmayjune

LEGS


----------



## August_Lee

I really love this dress and I really love when she shows off legs 





src


----------



## Lagom

Seems like LV and sequins is a good recipe for her. And agree about her wearing leggy dresses 

She has worn LV dresses to the last 3 red carpets. Time for something else, don't u think?
Would die if I saw her in this Guo Pei dress! Front and back is just perfect for her. It has her name written all over it 




Anything non LV you guys would like her to wear?


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

Lagom said:


> Seems like LV and sequins is a good recipe for her. And agree about her wearing leggy dresses
> 
> She has worn LV dresses to the last 3 red carpets. Time for something else, don't u think?
> Would die if I saw her in this Guo Pei dress! Front and back is just perfect for her. It has her name written all over it
> 
> View attachment 3407521
> View attachment 3407523
> 
> Anything non LV you guys would like her to wear?



I really like the dress on the right, that would be something I can see Alicia wear.

She doesn't wear many high end designers like Dior and Chanel anymore (though she did wear Valentino last year) but I really would love if she can wear Elie Saab again. She looked fantastic in that dress she wore to the Oscars. Here are few I can see her in:







src


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> I am 110% pro-messy braids and this one is EXCELLENT


I like her hair and  pale silver looks great on her. I don't like the ruffles but it's not a bad dress. I preferred her with the black outfit,with less makeup.











August_Lee said:


> awww.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


@JamesMeets: The love of my life Alicia Vikander put her arm around me and gave me a mini hug when I told her I love her. Oh my lordy





aprilmayjune said:


> LEGS


This is my favorite look. I like the natural hair,makeup,and knee lenght dresses are perfect for her. Her legs still show the effects of her ballet  training.




August_Lee said:


> I really like the dress on the right, that would be something I can see Alicia wear.
> 
> She doesn't wear many high end designers like Dior and Chanel anymore (though she did wear Valentino last year) but I really would love if she can wear Elie Saab again. She looked fantastic in that dress she wore to the Oscars. Here are few I can see her in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src[/QUOTE?


Great choices. They would be perfect for a festival red carpet.  I like her Dior /Chanel looks during the AK/A Royal Affair promo tour and the 2012-13 awards season.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Alicia was gorgeous but I think we can all agree Vincent Cassel won the Paris premiere with his orange glasses, slicked-back hair, and hobo beard, so French you can practically smell the cologne.


----------



## Selayang430

23 August 2016 in the world's second biggest market - mainland China. This is the official poster


----------



## Lagom

New (to me) book cover for TLBO!  Can they just release the movie already!!!


----------



## August_Lee

At the Madrid photocall









src

I think she's wearing Proenza Schouler (not really sure but I remember Rooney Mara wearing a white version like this last year)


----------



## August_Lee

more pics





src





src


----------



## aprilmayjune

What is the Bourne premiere schedule again? I know it's up in the thread somewhere, just can't remember where.


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> What is the Bourne premiere schedule again? I know it's up in the thread somewhere, just can't remember where.


I believe there is a premiere tomorrow in Berlin, then there is two in the US next week (Las Vegas (18th) and Los Angeles (19th))


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> I believe there is a premiere tomorrow in Berlin, then there is two in the US next week (Las Vegas (18th) and Los Angeles (19th))



The (very unsubstantiated) rumor is that Alien: Covenant wrapped today, though I think it's pretty definitely supposed to wrap within the next few days. Odds that Fassbender will show at the Berlin or Vegas premieres? I think they're pretty good...


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> The (very unsubstantiated) rumor is that Alien: Covenant wrapped today, though I think it's pretty definitely supposed to wrap within the next few days. Odds that Fassbender will show at the Berlin or Vegas premieres? I think they're pretty good...



I bet he won't be in both Berlin & Vegas premieres. However he is likely to accompany her to the filming of Submergence with McAvoy in Africa or Spain.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> I bet he won't be in both Berlin & Vegas premieres. However he is likely to accompany her to the filming of Submergence with McAvoy in Africa or Spain.


omg pics of the three of them hanging out are all i want in LIFE


----------



## carmencrem

#tbt --- when people say she was a "nobody" before/without Michael lol


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## carmencrem

!!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

ooh can't wait for better pics of this dress--it looks interesting!


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> I reeeeally hope she goes back on Fallon--they seem to have a great time together.



Guess what!??? Juli 21 
http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/filters/guests


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> Guess what!??? Juli 21
> http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/filters/guests



GAH of course tickets are sold out already  I guess it's the kind of thing where you get tickets far in enough in advance that there's no way of knowing who the guest is going to be. There's always standby?


----------



## girlwhowaited

Selayang430 said:


> I bet he won't be in both Berlin & Vegas premieres. However he is likely to accompany her to the filming of Submergence with McAvoy in Africa or Spain.


You probably haven't read the book but Alicia is not on any of the Africa scenes James is currently filming, and she will be filming in a different place. And they are done in Spain. I would say he might accompany her to the filming in the Faroe Island. I doubt it's somewhere he has ever been.


----------



## girlwhowaited

August_Lee said:


> src


This is my least favorite outfit of this promo tour. It's so uninspired. I do love her make up.


----------



## Selayang430

girlwhowaited said:


> This is my least favorite outfit of this promo tour. It's so uninspired. I do love her make up.



Her stylist said she wore it back to front. This outfit is too plain.


----------



## Selayang430

girlwhowaited said:


> You probably haven't read the book but Alicia is not on any of the Africa scenes James is currently filming, and she will be filming in a different place. And they are done in Spain. I would say he might accompany her to the filming in the Faroe Island. I doubt it's somewhere he has ever been.



You're right I haven't read the book. Thought the crew was still in Spain apparently they are  in Africa already ! Faroe Islands seem a nice place and good that if he spends time with her there.


----------



## aprilmayjune

ngl I did wig out about her ring finger for a minute there


----------



## girlwhowaited

Selayang430 said:


> Her stylist said she wore it back to front. This outfit is too plain.


So it's even worse? I haven't seen an ID for it yet.


Selayang430 said:


> You're right I haven't read the book. Thought the crew was still in Spain apparently they are  in Africa already ! Faroe Islands seem a nice place and good that if he spends time with her there.



Yeah just arrived in Africa, I don't know for how long they will be there for since Alicia said she would be soon filming for a week or so in the Faroe Islands. Her schedule is insane.


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> GAH of course tickets are sold out already  I guess it's the kind of thing where you get tickets far in enough in advance that there's no way of knowing who the guest is going to be. There's always standby?



Oh noo!  Sadly, that's probably how it works. Guess tickets to his show are in high demand.
Do you live in NYC? If so, you might get a chance to see her (and Michael) during the TLBO press event/screening or whatever is happening there. Wonder where in NY tho...


----------



## mollie12

She's also scheduled to be on ABC's morning talk show Live with Kelly on Tuesday July 26.   It's basically a Swede-themed day on that show, since Joel Kinnaman is also slotted to appear.


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> ngl I did wig out about her ring finger for a minute there



Hahaha, your're not alone. Was afraid to say anything about it in case it would attract unwanted posters to this thread. So peaceful here...


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> Oh noo!  Sadly, that's probably how it works. Guess tickets to his show are in high demand.
> Do you live in NYC? If so, you might get a chance to see her (and Michael) during the TLBO press event/screening or whatever is happening there. Wonder where in NY tho...


Yeah, every time there are pap pics of them outside hotels and red carpets and stuff I'm like, oh, I walk past that hotel all the time, or I saw a movie there the other day. It's a pretty small town that way.  There are a lot of screenings if you know where to look for them so I'm definitely going to keep an ear to the ground. I got McAvoy to sign my copy of Submergence after a WSJ q&a and I desperately want her to sign it too. Then I could die happy


----------



## August_Lee

girlwhowaited said:


> So it's even worse? I haven't seen an ID for it yet.
> 
> 
> Yeah just arrived in Africa, I don't know for how long they will be there for since Alicia said she would be soon filming for a week or so in the Faroe Islands. Her schedule is insane.


The dress is by Alex Eagle Studio dress and here is the dress 






src


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> The dress is by Alex Eagle Studio dress and here is the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


I like it way more backwards actually! Much quirkier and cooler

Then again I don't like things around my neck--turtlenecks make me feel like I'm suffocating :/


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> Yeah, every time there are pap pics of them outside hotels and red carpets and stuff I'm like, oh, I walk past that hotel all the time, or I saw a movie there the other day. It's a pretty small town that way.  There are a lot of screenings if you know where to look for them so I'm definitely going to keep an ear to the ground. I got McAvoy to sign my copy of Submergence after a WSJ q&a and I desperately want her to sign it too. Then I could die happy



Lucky you! Love that city! Yeah, see what you mean about it being a small town. All is relative tho...
If you hear anything, you know where to report first, right?
Hope you get it signed by her as well!


----------



## Selayang430

girlwhowaited said:


> So it's even worse? I haven't seen an ID for it yet.
> 
> 
> Yeah just arrived in Africa, I don't know for how long they will be there for since Alicia said she would be soon filming for a week or so in the Faroe Islands. Her schedule is insane.



For a rather modestly  budgeted  film, it is actually filmed since April over a couple of countries. I do put high hope on this movie as it is produced by a good director with many talents from EU. 

Her schedule so far is ok as she did have some weeks off after submergence shoot in Berlin. Believe that she is a workaholic and prefers to work most of the time ! Lol.


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> For a rather modestly  budgeted  film, it is actually filmed since April over a couple of countries. I do put high hope on this movie as it is produced by a good director with many talents from EU.
> 
> Her schedule so far is ok as she did have some weeks off after submergence shoot in Berlin. Believe that she is a workaholic and prefers to work most of the time ! Lol.


I don't know that she'll have weeks off after the Submergence shoot, I believe she'll be in Germany to film Euphoria.


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> I don't know that she'll have weeks off after the Submergence shoot, I believe she'll be in Germany to film Euphoria.



After the filming in Berlin last May, she did have few weeks off till end June before promo tour of Bourne started. However after this she will be busy on TLBO promo, euphoria shooting and get ready for TR. she is a workaholic and busy schedule shall fit her well. Lol. She is a young and a upcoming star, better work more than less.


----------



## Lagom

New interview with the Daily Telegraph Australia 


http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/li...m/news-story/d8c7874829107ccc0b7b82f840599b40


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lagom said:


> New interview with the Daily Telegraph Australia
> View attachment 3411298
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/li...m/news-story/d8c7874829107ccc0b7b82f840599b40



Thanks for posting [emoji106]
Intelligent interview and lovely pics [emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

just found this on Facebook. A girl met Michael and Alicia in Sydney / bondi beach, probably 2/3 weeks ago or more. :3

The interview and pics were both great btw!


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mits-embarassed-Hollywood-sex-inequality.html

The DM was doing so well...four out of five of their last articles about her didn't mention him at all. Oh well, back to clickbait


----------



## Selayang430

Daily Telegraph Sunday Style electronic version - HD


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Daily Telegraph Sunday Style electronic version - HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411588
> View attachment 3411589
> View attachment 3411590
> View attachment 3411591
> View attachment 3411592
> View attachment 3411593



Thank you so much!


----------



## August_Lee

Late Night with Seth Meyers guest:

Tuesday, July 26 (not yet officially advertised): Guests Alicia Vikander, Andy Cohen and Maria Bamford. Show 0399.

http://headlineplanet.com/home/2016/07/17/yuna-scheduled-for-nbcs-late-night-with-seth-meyers/


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> At the Madrid photocall
> 
> src
> I think she's wearing Proenza Schouler (not really sure but I remember Rooney Mara wearing a white version like this last year)


I really like the makeup,hair.



carmencrem said:


> #tbt --- when people say she was a "nobody" before/without Michael lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409158


Her portraits at the Berlinale 2011 are among my favorite ones









@rous4144: I've just met the most talented actress of the world!!! Alicia Vikander is real!!! http://twitter.com/rous4144/status/753218514626969600/photo/1


----------



## Selayang430

Marie Claire September (French version)


----------



## August_Lee

src

This was taken in Berlin (I think so)


----------



## blueblues

The BBC interview from last week has aired. http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07kn5lt
Alicia is on between 1:07:35 and 1:25:15.

This is the last part, some “Instagram Inspirational Quote-Off”.


----------



## Lagom

Found some new clips from Jason Bourne featuring Heather Lee 

B-roll footage


----------



## Lagom

blueblues said:


> The BBC interview from last week has aired. http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07kn5lt
> Alicia is on between 1:07:35 and 1:25:15.
> 
> This is the last part, some “Instagram Inspirational Quote-Off”.




Love that her night with Oscar was a one time thing


----------



## August_Lee

I was mistaken, this was yesterday in Las Vegas. 






src


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> I was mistaken, this was yesterday in Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


I'm seriously digging that maroon dress--reminds me of the tiered Stella McCartney one she wore at one of the Man from UNCLE photocalls


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> I'm seriously digging that maroon dress--reminds me of the tiered Stella McCartney one she wore at one of the Man from UNCLE photocalls


Was just about to say the same thing. Really like this!


----------



## girlwhowaited

Selayang430 said:


> Marie Claire September (French version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412871
> View attachment 3412873


This looks very promising!! Hopefully it will feature a new interview.


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> Was just about to say the same thing. Really like this!
> View attachment 3413071



Aww I love this thread. Happy, full of positive things. I love her dress, it looks so much like that one she was wearing at The Man From U.N.C.L.E photocall!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Aww I love this thread. Happy, full of positive things. I love her dress, it looks so much like that one she was wearing at The Man From U.N.C.L.E photocall!



Few hours later - red carpet ! The promo tour is like her fashion show ! Hehe


----------



## aprilmayjune

as a distraction from the truly awful literary analysis going on over in the fassbender thread here's an alicia/amber appreciation post





















i'm just sayin, their chemistry is incredible and if things don't work out with fassy...


----------



## August_Lee

I really like this (this might be my favorite in this promo for now) and so glad she wore earrings this time






src





src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> src



The dress is nice but it seems a bit too tight. Alicia looks like she has gained some weights.


----------



## Flatsy

aprilmayjune said:


> as a distraction from the truly awful literary analysis going on over in the fassbender thread


LOL.  Let's not start a book club.  Can you imagine Little Women?  "Why didn't anybody get Amy VACCINATED?!  And why didn't anybody take her to a HOSPITAL?"  Or that detestable book about a criminal who murders his brother, Of Mice and Men.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Flatsy said:


> LOL.  Let's not start a book club.  Can you imagine Little Women?  "Why didn't anybody get Amy VACCINATED?!  And why didn't anybody take her to a HOSPITAL?"  Or that detestable book about a criminal who murders his brother, Of Mice and Men.


my english major ass has been curled up in the corner quietly sobbing for like a week now


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> The dress is nice but it seems a bit too tight. Alicia looks like she has gained some weights.


she's in the early stages of training for lara croft right? six meals a day or something? she mentioned it in one of the sydney interviews i think


----------



## August_Lee

more pics







src




src


----------



## August_Lee

@ Riz Ahmed and the fan in the background




src


----------



## dangerouscurves

August_Lee said:


> Usually a dress like this I don't like (really don't care for ruffles) but I really love this on her. I thinks this is my favorite so far on the Bourne promo tour.
> 
> more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> src



I think it works on her because she has no hips. If it was worn by a voluptuous woman, then it might look like a disaster.


----------



## Lagom

August_Lee said:


> I really like this (this might be my favorite in this promo for now) and so glad she wore earrings this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


My favorite too! Navy blue really suits her. Love the hair as well!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> LOL.  Let's not start a book club.  Can you imagine Little Women?  "Why didn't anybody get Amy VACCINATED?!  And why didn't anybody take her to a HOSPITAL?"  Or that detestable book about a criminal who murders his brother, Of Mice and Men.



LOL! And don't get me started on Charles Dickens or Thomas Hardy....!!  Heartless acts of cruelty, should be pulled from all bookstores and libraries.


----------



## Lagom

New clips from E! 

Talking about Tomb Raider and Angelina
<iframe src="http://www.eonline.com/videos/embed/250769" width="610" height="344" frameBorder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>

Talking about TLBO. "Gushes over boyfriend"... yeah right. The media is going to be all over this couple. Hope they're ready for it 
<iframe src="http://www.eonline.com/videos/embed/250769" width="610" height="344" frameBorder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> as a distraction from the truly awful literary analysis going on over in the fassbender thread here's an alicia/amber appreciation post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm just sayin, their chemistry is incredible and if things don't work out with fassy...



Yup, couldn't help sneaking a peek. It's definitely an entertaining read yet utterly disturbing at the same time. Entering the fandom world has really opened my eyes, and I don't like what I see. 

Re the literary analysis, It's weird that some can't grasp why someone would see a film about two "felons" in TLBO while at the same time looking forward to see Trespass against us.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> New clips from E!
> 
> Talking about Tomb Raider and Angelina
> <iframe src="http://www.eonline.com/videos/embed/250769" width="610" height="344" frameBorder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>
> 
> Talking about TLBO. "Gushes over boyfriend"... yeah right. The media is going to be all over this couple. Hope they're ready for it
> <iframe src="http://www.eonline.com/videos/embed/250769" width="610" height="344" frameBorder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>


At least we know he's in London now!


----------



## August_Lee

Lagom said:


> New clips from E!
> 
> Talking about Tomb Raider and Angelina
> <iframe src="http://www.eonline.com/videos/embed/250769" width="610" height="344" frameBorder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>
> 
> Talking about TLBO. "Gushes over boyfriend"... yeah right. The media is going to be all over this couple. Hope they're ready for it
> <iframe src="http://www.eonline.com/videos/embed/250769" width="610" height="344" frameBorder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>


Thanks for the videos.  

Also, if you just put in the regular link not the embed code, the video will show up.


----------



## aprilmayjune

aprilmayjune said:


> At least we know he's in London now!


_Or do we??
_
Apparently we can't trust a word out of her lying beautiful mouth bc god forbid she know where he is and stans don't

_nothing is as it seems 

_


----------



## Lagom

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for the videos.
> 
> Also, if you just put in the regular link not the embed code, the video will show up.


Yeah, realized that after I posted


----------



## aprilmayjune

Anything from Inquisitr is composite trash but *Alicia Vikander* Wanted By ‘Every Single Person’ Including Michael Fassbender is an incredibly hilarious headline.

Can you imagine being wanted by seven billion people _and _Michael Fassbender


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander confirms new ‘Tomb Raider’ movie’s connection to rebooted game*


> The new movie had been reported to “tell the story of a young and untested Croft fighting to survive her first adventure.”
> 
> Looks like we will indeed get to see more of the archaeologist-adventurer actually becoming the Tomb Raider, much like in the more recent games.
> 
> “They told me they were doing the film based on the reboot of the game from 2013,” Vikander said on our phone call today. “That is more of an origin story. You get into an emotional aspect of getting to know Lara hopefully in an in-depth way. So I hope that doing a film of the rebooted game will bring something new and fresh that’ll stand on its own two legs.”


http://www.hitfix.com/the-dartboard...omb-raider-movies-connection-to-rebooted-game


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Anything from Inquisitr is composite trash but *Alicia Vikander* Wanted By ‘Every Single Person’ Including Michael Fassbender is an incredibly hilarious headline.
> 
> Can you imagine being wanted by seven billion people _and _Michael Fassbender



Lol! If it was me, forget the 7 billion - only the Michael Fassbender desire would matter!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Pitting women against each other is stupid and we shouldn't do it, etc., etc., but I thought this was lighthearted and kinda cute.

http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-alicia-vikander-tomb-raider?xid=IFT-Section


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Pitting women against each other is stupid and we shouldn't do it, etc., etc., but I thought this was lighthearted and kinda cute.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-alicia-vikander-tomb-raider?xid=IFT-Section



Taking the same role will sure attract comparison as such. Agreed this one from People was lighthearted - at least it didn't compare "cup size".....


----------



## August_Lee

cute story
*How Alicia Vikander got to be not totally terrified of ‘Jason Bourne’ co-star Tommy Lee Jones
*


> Veteran actor Tommy Lee Jones has managed to garner a reputation as a curmudgeon. The gruff demeanor of both his characters and what we see of him IRL could be pretty intimidating for a young actor.
> 
> But for Alicia Vikander, any nerves she had upon meeting Jones — her co-star in Jason Bourne — were quickly calmed.
> 
> “I got to work with a legend. I thought I was gonna get in there and be the newbie on the set and it was going to be intimidating,” she told HitFix. “But it was so lovely — it was the second day when I was working with Tommy, and he brought out his iPad. He was like, ‘Well, I have a new pony that was born on my ranch yesterday.’ So I was suddenly sitting there with Tommy Lee Jones, looking through his iPad at photos of newborn ponies.”


http://www.hitfix.com/news/how-alic...ified-of-jason-bourne-co-star-tommy-lee-jones


----------



## aprilmayjune

What is _Star _magazine's beef with Matt Damon? They're putting out their third story in three weeks on his "crumbling marriage" and this time dragged Alicia into it because...they've been in basic proximity to each other recently, I guess? I looked it up and they've been trying to sell the Matt Damon "divorce shocker" since November 2015, even though every story has been immediately debunked by Gossip Cop. Did he offend a staff writer or something?

(only tangentially related to Alicia and possibly MF but you know stans are gonna be all over this one)


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> src


I don't like the cutouts but the color and the contrast effect look good. Hair,makeup,and accessories are really great.


aprilmayjune said:


> Anything from Inquisitr is composite trash but *Alicia Vikander* Wanted By ‘Every Single Person’ Including Michael Fassbender is an incredibly hilarious headline.
> 
> Can you imagine being wanted by seven billion people _and _Michael Fassbender











https://twitter.com/SewSpeciall/status/754855973353885697


----------



## August_Lee

I believe this was taken in Las Vegas going by this person Instagram




src


----------



## August_Lee

Don't know if that was posted in the past but I just came across it




src


----------



## carmencrem

[ QUOTE="August_Lee, post: 30453941, member: 562085"]Don't know if that was posted in the past but I just came across it




src[/QUOTE]
L E G S S S


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> What is _Star _magazine's beef with Matt Damon? They're putting out their third story in three weeks on his "crumbling marriage" and this time dragged Alicia into it because...they've been in basic proximity to each other recently, I guess? I looked it up and they've been trying to sell the Matt Damon "divorce shocker" since November 2015, even though every story has been immediately debunked by Gossip Cop. Did he offend a staff writer or something?
> 
> (only tangentially related to Alicia and possibly MF but you know stans are gonna be all over this one)



It's truly pathetic; it's incredible why anyone with half a brain would even demean themselves by reading this garbage let alone believing it. From the tone of this latest "exclusive" I'm inclined to suspect the "source" was one or more anti-Vikassy tumblrs or their owners... Apparently they've been peddling in this bs for weeks and one encouraged its followers to invent such tales to taint the validity of Alicia and Michael's relationship. Can you imagine having that kind of mentality? There are some very disturbed people who probably shouldn't have unsupervised access to the Internet...


----------



## Lagom

TODAY interviews. By the end of the interview they mention she will be back to talk about TLBO. Should be next week, right?
http://www.today.com/video/alicia-v...urne-matt-damon-car-chase-scenes-729434179538
http://www.today.com/video/jason-bourne-stars-director-won-t-rule-out-another-sequel-729446979555

Spotted outside the hotel


----------



## Selayang430

Lagom said:


> TODAY interviews. By the end of the interview they mention she will be back to talk about TLBO. Should be next week, right?
> http://www.today.com/video/alicia-v...urne-matt-damon-car-chase-scenes-729434179538
> http://www.today.com/video/jason-bourne-stars-director-won-t-rule-out-another-sequel-729446979555
> 
> Spotted outside the hotel
> View attachment 3416070
> View attachment 3416071



When be back next week with Michael ! Hopefully !


----------



## layd3k

Any ID on the sunglasses


Lagom said:


> TODAY interviews. By the end of the interview they mention she will be back to talk about TLBO. Should be next week, right?
> http://www.today.com/video/alicia-v...urne-matt-damon-car-chase-scenes-729434179538
> http://www.today.com/video/jason-bourne-stars-director-won-t-rule-out-another-sequel-729446979555
> 
> Spotted outside the hotel
> View attachment 3416070
> View attachment 3416071


----------



## jcsepjj

They've been hell bent on making up that story since day one of this press tour. It's very obvious where the source is coming from. 

She looks really cute, can't wait to see her on Fallon tonight!


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> TODAY interviews. By the end of the interview they mention she will be back to talk about TLBO. Should be next week, right?
> http://www.today.com/video/alicia-v...urne-matt-damon-car-chase-scenes-729434179538
> http://www.today.com/video/jason-bourne-stars-director-won-t-rule-out-another-sequel-729446979555
> 
> Spotted outside the hotel
> View attachment 3416070
> View attachment 3416071



First of all thank you very very much for those links! I haven't seen the first  

Yes it should be this weekend/next week.


----------



## carmencrem

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3416181
> 
> 
> They've been hell bent on making up that story since day one of this press tour. It's very obvious where the source is coming from.
> 
> She looks really cute, can't wait to see her on Fallon tonight!



No comments for this s**t. It will end as soon as Matt and Alicia won't see each other anymore after Bourne's promo-which is over now.

Now we'll have Alicia + Michael and his "fans" will start giving and showing their worst. Ready for it. I can deal with anything to see those two promoting their movie together.[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3416181
> 
> 
> They've been hell bent on making up that story since day one of this press tour. It's very obvious where the source is coming from.
> 
> She looks really cute, can't wait to see her on Fallon tonight!



Proof of how despicable those blogs are and the people behind them. Shame they waste their energy on this, like it's going to make any difference to Michael and Alicia's relationship.


----------



## aprilmayjune

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3416181
> 
> 
> They've been hell bent on making up that story since day one of this press tour. It's very obvious where the source is coming from.
> 
> She looks really cute, can't wait to see her on Fallon tonight!



I just think it's interesting when agendas converge. The small anti-Alicia faction on tumblr is loud but they wouldn't have gotten anywhere if _Star _didn't already have a vested interest in part of their narrative, in this case Matt Damon's troubled marriage. If he'd been doing promotion with Julia Stiles I bet we would have gotten the exact same story with names changed.

They put her up in Tribeca, nice. Much more privacy than Soho where she's stayed in the past


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> I just think it's interesting when agendas converge. The small anti-Alicia faction on tumblr is loud but they wouldn't have gotten anywhere if _Star _didn't already have a vested interest in part of their narrative, in this case Matt Damon's troubled marriage. If he'd been doing promotion with Julia Stiles I bet we would have gotten the exact same story with names changed.
> 
> They put her up in Tribeca, nice. Much more privacy than Soho where she's stayed in the past



I've no idea if Damon's marriage is in trouble or not, but I'm 100% that if it is Alicia has nothing to do with it. It's pretty despicable for a bunch of sore Fassbender fans, who can't accept he has coupled up, to fuel any flames by inventing tales and submitting to gossip mags thinking it will destabilise his relationship with Alicia.  

Re the hotel - I believe Alicia and Michael stayed in the Greenwich Hotel last October when he was promoting Steve Jobs. Prior to that they were at the Crosby St Hotel in TriBeCa when she was promoting TOY last June.


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> I've no idea if Damon's marriage is in trouble or not, but I'm 100% that if it is Alicia has nothing to do with it. It's pretty despicable for a bunch of sore Fassbender fans, who can't accept he has coupled up, to fuel any flames by inventing tales and submitting to gossip mags thinking it will destabilise his relationship with Alicia.
> 
> Re the hotel - I believe Alicia and Michael stayed in the Greenwich Hotel last October when he was promoting Steve Jobs. Prior to that they were at the Crosby St Hotel in TriBeCa when she was promoting TOY last June.


I'm 100% sure his marriage isn't in trouble--they wouldn't have been pushing the same story since November 2015 if there was any merit to it. Real life isn't static like that. Also, his wife's a babe, lbr.

The Crosby St. Hotel is the other one I was talking about--it's in Soho, not Tribeca


----------



## Lagom

layd3k said:


> Any ID on the sunglasses


Not sure, but think they're Louis Vuitton Peony sunglasses. She's been wearing them a lot lately.
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/peony-009633


----------



## August_Lee

layd3k said:


> Any ID on the sunglasses



Louis Vuitton Peony Sunglasses in Brown Glitter
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/peony-009633#Z0786W


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> I'm 100% sure his marriage isn't in trouble--they wouldn't have been pushing the same story since November 2015 if there was any merit to it. Real life isn't static like that. Also, his wife's a babe, lbr.
> 
> The Crosby St. Hotel is the other one I was talking about--it's in Soho, not Tribeca



Oh right, I stayed between the two areas in NYC and got them mixed up. They both look like nice hotels though [emoji3]


----------



## Lagom

Stumbled upon these pictures on Just Jared. Seems like Brad Pitt is staying at the same hotel. What if Angelina is there too?
http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...steps-out-of-hotel-with-his-security-team-01/


----------



## aprilmayjune

If there is a TLBO private/press viewing next week they picked the right hotel to stay in--it has its own screening room. 

http://www.thegreenwichhotel.com/the-guide/tribeca-screening-room/


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> Stumbled upon these pictures on Just Jared. Seems like Brad Pitt is staying at the same hotel. What if Angelina is there too?
> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...steps-out-of-hotel-with-his-security-team-01/


Can you imagine the double date? I just died a little...


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> Can you imagine the double date? I just died a little...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the cut of those shoes.


----------



## August_Lee

Lagom said:


> Stumbled upon these pictures on Just Jared. Seems like Brad Pitt is staying at the same hotel. What if Angelina is there too?
> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...steps-out-of-hotel-with-his-security-team-01/


I saw pics of him at the airport and he was by himself


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> It's truly pathetic; it's incredible why anyone with half a brain would even demean themselves by reading this garbage let alone believing it. *From the tone of this latest "exclusive" I'm inclined to suspect the "source" was one or more anti-Vikassy tumblrs or their owners.*.. Apparently they've been peddling in this bs for weeks and one encouraged its followers to invent such tales to taint the validity of Alicia and Michael's relationship. Can you imagine having that kind of mentality? There are some very disturbed people who probably shouldn't have unsupervised access to the Internet...


I'd say "from the words" of this last exclusive.. It's ridiculous. 



jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3416181
> 
> They've been hell bent on making up that story since day one of this press tour. It's very obvious where the source is coming from.
> She looks really cute, can't wait to see her on Fallon tonight!


Very obvious indeed.   http://radaronline.com 




aprilmayjune said:


> I just think it's interesting when agendas converge. The small anti-Alicia faction on tumblr is loud but they wouldn't have gotten anywhere if _Star _didn't already have a vested interest in part of their narrative, in this case Matt Damon's troubled marriage*. *If he'd been doing promotion with Julia Stiles I bet we would have gotten the exact same story with names changed.
> They put her up in Tribeca, nice. Much more privacy than Soho where she's stayed in the past


I agree about the narrative. Last week Damon and his wife were fighting because she doesn't like Affleck and someone was obviously disappointed..  It's why Star is the one which has published this stuff..  



pearlyqueen said:


> I've no idea if Damon's marriage is in trouble or not, but I'm 100% that if it is Alicia has nothing to do with it. It's pretty despicable for a bunch of sore Fassbender fans, who can't accept he has coupled up, to fuel any flames by inventing tales and submitting to gossip mags thinking it will destabilise his relationship with Alicia.
> Re the hotel - I believe Alicia and Michael stayed in the Greenwich Hotel last October when he was promoting Steve Jobs. Prior to that they were at the Crosby St Hotel in TriBeCa when she was promoting TOY last June.



Yes,it's the same hotel.


----------



## August_Lee

Leaving her hotel again today, she also wore this on Jimmy Fallon tonight






src


----------



## aprilmayjune

More games! (what "pennan i flaskan" is)


----------



## August_Lee

src

With Celine Dion (Alicia is wearing Rosetta Getty)




src


----------



## pearlyqueen

The Daily Mail has an article today on Alicia and states that TLBO will be at the Venice Film Festival; hope this is correct! [emoji120]




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stop-assuming-women-films-just-arm-candy.html


----------



## August_Lee

pearlyqueen said:


> The Daily Mail has an article today on Alicia and states that TLBO will be at the Venice Film Festival; hope this is correct! [emoji120]
> 
> View attachment 3416892
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stop-assuming-women-films-just-arm-candy.html


OMG, I really, really hope the Daily Mail is being factual with this. I would really hate that this is not true and they were playing with my emotions lol

Also here is Alicia on The Tonight Show doing a pen in bottle game


I saw the whole show and her whole interview (included the game) were really good


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> OMG, I really, really hope the Daily Mail is being factual with this. I would really hate that this is not true and they were playing with my emotions lol
> 
> Also here is Alicia on The Tonight Show doing a pen in bottle game
> 
> 
> I saw the whole show and her whole interview (included the game) were really good




I'd like to see the Fallon interview - hoping they make it available for those of us outside the USA.

The DM article was written by Baz Bamigboye, the Entertainment editor. He interviewed Alicia last year in London and seems to have spoken with her direct again in this article; so fingers crossed his info is accurate! [emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> I'd like to see the Fallon interview - hoping they make it available for those of us outside the USA.
> 
> The DM article was written by Baz Bamigboye, the Entertainment editor. He interviewed Alicia last year in London and seems to have spoken with her direct again in this article; so fingers crossed his info is accurate! [emoji120][emoji120]



Here is what he said about it on Twitter:

girlonthehalfshell ‏@carmencrem 2h2 hours ago
@BazBam Loved your article on Alicia Vikander in today's Mail. Is it definite Light Between Oceans will be at Venice FF??

Baz Bamigboye Verified account @BazBam
@carmencrem *it hasn't been officially confirmed*

https://twitter.com/BazBam/status/756455139045670912

And more from Fallon


----------



## carmencrem

blueblues said:


> Here is what he said about it on Twitter:
> 
> girlonthehalfshell ‏@carmencrem 2h2 hours ago
> @BazBam Loved your article on Alicia Vikander in today's Mail. Is it definite Light Between Oceans will be at Venice FF??
> 
> Baz Bamigboye Verified account @BazBam
> @carmencrem *it hasn't been officially confirmed*
> 
> https://twitter.com/BazBam/status/756455139045670912
> 
> And more from Fallon




Yes that girl was me. Who knows. They can present it but not in competition, they can not present it, they can.. Who knows...


----------



## blueblues

carmencrem said:


> Yes that girl was me. Who knows. They can present it but not in competition, they can not present it, they can.. Who knows...


Good thing that you asked. I thought it was a good article, but Is still a tabloid. A serious journalist would have written “The Venice Film Festival will _most likely _see the launch of The Light Between Oceans”.

Fingers crossed…


----------



## carmencrem

blueblues said:


> Good thing that you asked. I thought it was a good article, but Is still a tabloid. A serious journalist would have written “The Venice Film Festival will _most likely _see the launch of The Light Between Oceans”.
> 
> Fingers crossed…



Exactly. Totally agree. Btw another article mentions TLBO in Venice as a veeeeery possible contender. It's an Italian article by a guy who usually writes pretty reliable predictions, he's an expert of cinema and art and always attends to the VFF. He wrote the movie could be there in his page, so I replied and ask for info and he told me Venice loves Vikander and Fassbender as actors and Cianfrance is an amazing director so they'd really like to have TLBO.
I don't think the movies gonna be a contender btw, but it's possible for them to present it and do a screening there. If there will be a premiere or something I will 100% attend. 

I know Fassbender has to be in Toronto on September 7th but it doesn't mind. In 2011 he presented Shame and a Dangerous method at VFF, flew to Toronto for Shame and came back to Venice to take his Coppa Volpi. So... Everything is possible, nothing is sure.


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> OMG, I really, really hope the Daily Mail is being factual with this. I would really hate that this is not true and they were playing with my emotions lol
> 
> Also here is Alicia on The Tonight Show doing a pen in bottle game
> 
> 
> I saw the whole show and her whole interview (included the game) were really good



omg what a ****ing nerd!!!

seriously i love it when she lets her goofy side show, especially after such an intense press tour!


----------



## layd3k

Lagom said:


> Not sure, but think they're Louis Vuitton Peony sunglasses. She's been wearing them a lot lately.
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/peony-009633
> View attachment 3416310





August_Lee said:


> Louis Vuitton Peony Sunglasses in Brown Glitter
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/peony-009633#Z0786W



Thank you both so much!


----------



## Morgane

blueblues said:


> Good thing that you asked. I thought it was a good article, but Is still a tabloid. A serious journalist would have written “The Venice Film Festival will _most likely _see the launch of The Light Between Oceans”.
> 
> Fingers crossed…


I think he was talking about an out-of-competition slot. Ruffalo also confirmed the Spotlight screening  before the official announcement.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I think he was talking about an out-of-competition slot. Ruffulo also confirmed the Spotlight screening  before the official announcement.



That's exactly what I think! If TLBO is at VFF, 90% it's out of competition, just a screening, which is a good thing in any case


----------



## carmencrem

Last night - dinner in NYC, Nobu restaurant (tribeca). Very cool!


----------



## girlwhowaited

They look lovely as usual


----------



## Flatsy

Nice to see them, but Fassy needs to return those blue velvet loafers to Eddie Redmayne and never, ever wear them again.  And ditch the belt and skinny jeans too.  I love Eddie Redmayne's style and it works well on somebody skinny and preppy, but Fassy is totally different; he's rugged and classic.  Alicia, help him!


----------



## carmencrem

I love his outfit! [emoji7]Haha ok it's a matter of tastes I guess [emoji23]


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks for the pics carmencrem and here is *another still from TLBO*





src


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I love his outfit! [emoji7]Haha ok it's a matter of tastes I guess [emoji23]



Me too, especially his blue suede shoes [emoji7]


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3418040
> View attachment 3418041
> View attachment 3418042
> View attachment 3418043
> View attachment 3418044
> View attachment 3418045
> 
> Last night - dinner in NYC, Nobu restaurant (tribeca). Very cool!


I can't believe they coordinated their outfits. God what losers


----------



## Morgane

[*QUOTE*="aprilmayjune, post: 30462743, member: 592211"]I can't believe they coordinated their outfits. God what losers [/QUOTE]
 I also like the suede shoes.

Las Vegas press conference









In Madrid:


----------



## Lagom

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3418040
> View attachment 3418041
> View attachment 3418042
> View attachment 3418043
> View attachment 3418044
> View attachment 3418045
> 
> Last night - dinner in NYC, Nobu restaurant (tribeca). Very cool!



Hot couple alert! 
Recognized the dress from the pictures from Rio. She must be alternating like 5 items, living out of a suitcase, haha.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia and Michael starting press today for TLBO [emoji2] Beautiful pic of them both [emoji7][emoji7]




https://instagram.com/p/BIP5qfrBWeP/


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia and Michael starting press today for TLBO [emoji2] Beautiful pic of them both [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3419117
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BIP5qfrBWeP/



So lovely!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://entertainmentweekly.tumblr.com/post/147905028347/the-light-between-oceans-a-film-based-on-ml

i kinda hope people don't get _too _personal here. i can see boundaries being overstepped on both sides...


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> http://entertainmentweekly.tumblr.com/post/147905028347/the-light-between-oceans-a-film-based-on-ml
> 
> i kinda hope people don't get _too _personal here. i can see boundaries being overstepped on both sides...


They will trust me. I saw some sites (we already now who they are) reblogging this so I know they'll ask some crazy questions that obviously won't be answered


carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3419457


----------



## White Orchid

She really is a breath of fresh air in the showbiz world with all that Botox, fillers and so on.


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> They will trust me. I saw some sites (we already now who they are) reblogging this so I know they'll ask some crazy questions that obviously won't be answered


Embarrassing.


Vogue UK 

















Source
Very good interview. There's even a reference to the (in)famous NYT profile. What Joe Wright and her friends say about her work ethic speaks volumes about her. 



Glamour Spain










Source


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> Embarrassing.
> Vogue UK
> 
> Source
> Very good interview. There's even a reference to the (in)famous NYT profile. What Joe Wright and her friends say about her work ethic speaks volumes about her.
> 
> Glamour Spain
> 
> Source


Thanks for the scans





_We're talking with actress #AliciaVikander LIVE on #Periscope about her upcoming film @TheLightBetweenOceans! Tweet us your questions using hashtag ‪#‎SmartGirlsAsk‬. ‪#‎LightBetweenOceans‬ #ad Link to the trailer in the bio!
src




_
src


----------



## aprilmayjune

"The 39-year-old Irishman has a not insubstantial list of exes"

lol did Vogue just call him kind of a manwhore?


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> "The 39-year-old Irishman has a not insubstantial list of exes"
> 
> lol did Vogue just call him kind of a manwhore?



Just said his resume is impressive.


----------



## August_Lee

[URL='https://www.periscope.tv/smrtgrls/1yNxaeejRLnxj#']Live with #AliciaVikander from @tlbomovie #SMARTGIRLSASK
https://www.periscope.tv/smrtgrls/1yNxaeejRLnxj[/URL]

Missed the Q&A on Buzzfeed, for the people who've seen it how was it?
Here are some screenshots:




src

I did read along to their Q&A on Tumblr and it was really good 





src


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> [URL='https://www.periscope.tv/smrtgrls/1yNxaeejRLnxj#']Live with #AliciaVikander from @tlbomovie #SMARTGIRLSASK
> https://www.periscope.tv/smrtgrls/1yNxaeejRLnxj[/URL]
> 
> Missed the Q&A on Buzzfeed, for the people who've seen it how was it?
> Here are some screenshots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> I did read along to their Q&A on Tumblr and it was really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



You can watch a replay of the Buzzfeed interview on its FB page; they were very cute [emoji7]


----------



## August_Lee

pearlyqueen said:


> You can watch a replay of the Buzzfeed interview on its FB page; they were very cute [emoji7]


Thanks so much


----------



## August_Lee

Here are the screenshots of the Tumblr Q&A

















src


----------



## mollie12

> Missed the Q&A on Buzzfeed, for the people who've seen it how was it?


Relaxed, funny.   Derek is a little awkward.


----------



## August_Lee

continue....


















src


----------



## August_Lee

mollie12 said:


> Relaxed, funny.   Derek is a little awkward.


Thanks, I'll watch later


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Here are the screenshots of the Tumblr Q&A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



I was the one who asked the similarities between them and their characters!


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> I was the one who asked the similarities between them and their characters!


Awesome

I just watched the Q&A and I really enjoyed it, wish it was longer though.


----------



## August_Lee

New video of Michael and Alicia
http://m.eonline.com/videos/250893/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-couple-up-in-new-flick

Here it is on YouTube


----------



## carmencrem

The cutest thing.


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3420524
> View attachment 3420525
> View attachment 3420526
> View attachment 3420527
> 
> The cutest thing.



Oh my god

Okay I stan hard for Alicia and think basically no human alive deserves her but if he's gonna look at her like that I _guess _he's okay too


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Oh my god
> 
> Okay I stan hard for Alicia and think basically no human alive deserves her but if he's gonna look at her like that I _guess _he's okay too



He's crazy in love for her. Look at him. 
Did you see the interview with Cianfrance? He can't stop staring at her and laughing. He's really fond of her, I'm so glad.  

Alicia is the most precious thing and Michael so cute


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.etalk.ca/news/2016/july/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-meeting-on-set did you see this? Probably yes..!


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## August_Lee

*Fassbender Online* ‏@*FassbenderUK*  25m25 minutes ago
NEW - #*MichaelFassbender* & #*AliciaVikander* spotted leaving the 'Light Between Oceans' Press Junket in NYC!


----------



## August_Lee

Someone uploaded the Buzzfeed Q&A on Youtube


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> http://www.etalk.ca/news/2016/july/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-meeting-on-set did you see this? Probably yes..!


Thanks for this
Here are some parts from it:


> "I remember on the first day we actually worked we stepped out and you said 'Give me something new, give me something new,'" Alicia says, with Michael smiling by her side. "And that kind of just set the terms... of always trying to find a new door that was going to lead us down a new path."
> 
> Michael adds an on-screen team is at its best when "you're pushing each other and supporting each other all the way, and that's pretty much what we did."





> Love letters play into the couple's relationship, and while Alicia laments they aren't a common act anymore, she admits she has good reason not to put pen to paper herself.
> 
> "I have such bad handwriting, I was pretty embarrassed," she says.
> 
> "That's right you do," Fassbender adds, laughing. "[Director Derek Cianfrance] did say that my handwriting was pretty good."
> 
> "I think he even re-shot mine because it didn't look romantic enough," Alicia adds, before the pair laugh and Michael playfully puts his hand on Alicia's.


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> Someone uploaded the Buzzfeed Q&A on Youtube



DC kinda reminds me of a super nerdy Edward Norton...


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> DC kinda reminds me of a super nerdy Edward Norton...


Or the shorter, uglier, bald version of Ryan Gosling.  Cianfrance actually joked about that.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> DC kinda reminds me of a super nerdy Edward Norton...



Omg SO TRUE! A mix between Norton and Gosling. Is it possible?


----------



## August_Lee

ICYMI
Alicia will be on _Live with Kelly _(if you live in the US you should check their site for times) and_ Late Night with Seth Meyers_ (*12:30am eastern*) Tomorrow/Tuesday


----------



## August_Lee

mollie12 said:


> Or the shorter, uglier, bald version of Ryan Gosling.  Cianfrance actually joked about that.


Very true especially the present scenes in Blue Valentine, it was like I was watching his twin tbh lol.


----------



## August_Lee

More pics from today








src








src


----------



## August_Lee

someone made some gifs from their E! interview












src


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> ICYMI
> Alicia will be on _Live with Kelly _(if you live in the US you should check their site for times) and_ Late Night with Seth Meyers_ (*12:30am eastern*) Tomorrow/Tuesday


If there was ever a time to do standby tickets...


----------



## August_Lee

src






src


----------



## damiansport1

Is she pregnant or what?


----------



## mollie12

damiansport1 said:


> Is she pregnant or what?


LOL no.


----------



## aprilmayjune

damiansport1 said:


> Is she pregnant or what?


Drop this bomb in the fassbender thread, it'll be way more fun


----------



## pearlyqueen

damiansport1 said:


> Is she pregnant or what?



She wouldn't get pregnant until after she's filmed Tomb Raider!


----------



## carmencrem

Not a good ideaaaaahaahhaha


----------



## carmencrem

Would be nice tho  but I don't think so  not now at least


----------



## carmencrem

https://www.accesshollywood.com/vid...-chemistry-was-there-pretty-much-immediately/ about their privacy as a couple, sex scenes and chemistry!


----------



## carmencrem

about the story!


----------



## August_Lee

*Video at source*
*Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander on Their Instant Chemistry the Night They First Met*

You can't fake this chemistry!

Real-life couple *Michael Fassbender* and *Alicia Vikander* play married in their tear-jerking new film, _The Light Between Oceans_, in theaters on Sept. 2, 2016. In an interview with ET's Carly Steel, the duo recall the first time they actually met before working together on the film. 

"We had met at Toronto Film Festival and just on the dance floor," Vikander revealed, with Fassbender chiming in: "I thought [I was a good dancer] until she started dancing and then I felt like I had two left feet."

The duo say they first "properly" met during rehearsals for the film in 2014, but their chemistry, Fassbender says, "was sort of there from the beginning."

While the tone may have been serious in front of the cameras, Vikander and Fassbender say they kept their party moves going behind the scenes.

"There was a load of dancing in the mornings, actually," Vikander reveals, Fassbender adding: "Because it was cold."

(Aww, they're finishing each other's sentences!)

Apparently, the cast would gather in a wood shed on set, where the makeup team was set up -- with BB guns. "We had the headshots of everybody on the wall and we were shooting them," Fassbender exclaims, prompting a laugh from Vikander. "And we had a lot of good music dancing in the morning."

But once the cameras were rolling, it was all business for these lovebirds. In fact, Fassbender couldn't help gushing over his girlfriend's star power in our interview.

"She's a very fierce performer and very brave," he says. "It's impressive to see."
http://www.etonline.com/news/194097...r_instant_chemistry_the_night_they_first_met/


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> https://www.accesshollywood.com/vid...-chemistry-was-there-pretty-much-immediately/ about their privacy as a couple, sex scenes and chemistry!


Its uploaded now on YouTube


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Its uploaded now on YouTube




Oh thanks!


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> Its uploaded now on YouTube




Thanks August Lee [emoji106]


----------



## August_Lee

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks August Lee [emoji106]





carmencrem said:


> Oh thanks!




*Fassbender Online* ‏@*FassbenderUK*  1h1 hour ago
The LA premiere for 'The Light Between Oceans' takes place August 29th! Michael & Alicia will attend.


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> *Fassbender Online* ‏@*FassbenderUK*  1h1 hour ago
> The LA premiere for 'The Light Between Oceans' takes place August 29th! Michael & Alicia will attend.



Still a chance to see them in Venice!! Btw wow!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Still a chance to see them in Venice!! Btw wow!



Pray hard !


----------



## August_Lee

August_Lee said:


> *Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander on Their Instant Chemistry the Night They First Met*
> 
> You can't fake this chemistry!
> 
> Real-life couple *Michael Fassbender* and *Alicia Vikander* play married in their tear-jerking new film, _The Light Between Oceans_, in theaters on Sept. 2, 2016. In an interview with ET's Carly Steel, the duo recall the first time they actually met before working together on the film.
> 
> "We had met at Toronto Film Festival and just on the dance floor," Vikander revealed, with Fassbender chiming in: "I thought [I was a good dancer] until she started dancing and then I felt like I had two left feet."


Alicia also talks about meeting Michael at the TIFF on the Happy Sad Confused podcast with Josh Horowitz
Here it is @ 36:40 and then she talks about a funny moment on the set of TLBO @ 48:53

She said they also met unofficially at the BAFTAS in 2014 in the video (she presented with Eddie Redmayne)


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Alicia also talks about meeting Michael at the TIFF on the Happy Sad Confused podcast with Josh Horowitz
> Here it is @ 36:40 and then she talks a funny moment on the set of TLBO @ 48:53
> 
> She said they also met unofficial at the BAFTAS in 2014 in the video (she presented with Eddie Redmayne)



Oh thank You so much for this!!!


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Oh thank You so much for this!!!


----------



## Lagom

August_Lee said:


>




Huh, I thought she was going to talk about TLBO, but apparently she has to juggle both movies at the moment. Crazy!

Joel Kinnaman talked a bit about her as well. Apparently she lived together with his ex back in Gothenburg.


----------



## mollie12

The embargo broke on Jason Bourne.  It's getting pretty mediocre reviews.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> The embargo broke on Jason Bourne.  It's getting pretty mediocre reviews.



Yeah I read it... I'm going to see it anyways. A pity, tho..


----------



## August_Lee

*lennykravitz* _NBC studios. In the elevator having a laugh with #MichaelFassbender and #AliciaVikander_
src





*livekelly*_ Tune in now for #AliciaVikander with Kelly and @alancummingsnaps! #LiveKelly_
src


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia's Q&A for #SMARTGIRLSASK


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Alicia's Q&A for #SMARTGIRLSASK




Thanks!


----------



## carmencrem

Fallon Made Michael play the same game Alicia played last week.
Lol!!!


----------



## Morgane

Variety,EW,THR ,Screen International are positive but the general feeling seems to be that it doesn't bring anything new to justify another Bourne movie. It's good but not great compared to the old ones. I don't know what to think about her role. I read some reviews a week ago (screenings) and it looked like  she had the most interesting role. Some critics agree,others say that her performance is nuanced but she's underused. Judging by the reviews,I think her character lacks a palpable human aspect. But it's not her fault,obviously.

_http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/jason-bourne-film-review-912647_


> Up until a narratively implausible and logistically ridiculous climactic motorcycle chase through Las Vegas that feels like a sop to the _Fast & Furious _crowd,_ Jason Bourne _is an engrossing reimmersion in the violent and mysterious world of Matt Damon's shadowy secret op. With director Paul Greengrass compulsively cutting the almost incessant action to the absolute bone in his trademark fashion and some solid new characters stirred in, Universal's franchise refresher should have no problem being re-embraced by longtime series fans nine years on (not counting the lukewarm non-Damon stopgap _The Bourne Legacy _in 2012).





> Vikander is a very welcome addition to the series, her convincing intelligence and confident spirit lending credence to the idea that the CIA would engage someone so young for such an important position. But a moment or two of plain, simple humanity, a few lines or smart remarks unrelated to matters at hand, would have helped her breathe a whiff of real life into her character. In his few scenes, Ahmed makes a very strong impression as a young tycoon newly emboldened to hold his ground against overbearing government pressure. And it is good to see Stiles back, however briefly.
> 
> Technically and logistically, Greengrass delivers everything you expect from him; there's no one better when it comes to staging complex, chaotic action amid the real life of big cities. As before, cinematographer Barry Ackroyd is a great asset in this regard, and all production and effects hands join seamlessly in the achieved goal of physical verisimilitude.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...acks-a-punch-but-ends-up-chasing-his-own-tai/


> Meanwhile, where the hell did Joan Allen go? Vital to the second and third films, she’s binned here with nary a mention. You wonder ifAlicia Vikander’s agent had her dropped out of a plane. Playing fast-track CIA wunderkind Heather Lee, who pushes for the stealthier plan of bringing in Bourne alive, Vikander is given some lines to justify her youth in the part – she’s supposed to be embodying the new, post-Snowden face of the agency, or something. For all the cunning and drive she’s certainly able to summon, Vikander is regularly indistinguishable from being the new face of Revlon, alas, without shaking off all traces of that robot from Ex Machina.
> If ever an actress might have had an excuse for looking peaky, it’s this overworked Swede, but we miss the palpable fatigue of Allen’s Pam Landy – those odd moments of “you look tired, Pam” which humanised the action a decade ago.



http://www.ew.com/article/2016/07/26/jason-bourne-ew-review


> . A stony Tommy Lee Jones, outsquinting the Marlboro Man, is the one to wear the Big Government black hat this time — though Bourne also has help from the inside, thanks to renegade agent Heather Lane (an intriguing but underused Alicia Vikander).
> Director Paul Greengrass (_Captain Phillips_, _United 93_) has always had a taste for the topical and political, and his third Bourne outing augments the usual truth-and-justice talking points with a strenuously current nod to digital privacy issues via a Zuckerberg-like social-media mogul (Riz Ahmed). If anything, he underplays those assets, shorting deeper story development for exotic zip codes, bang-up fisticuffs, and adrenalized chase scenes (one of which delivers a level of casual collateral damage that feels, after the events in Nice, ill-timed at best). Jason Bourne has already given us a hero who transcends two dimensions. We just need to know more about what he’s fighting for.



https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...mon-back-in-fun-but-forgettable-action-revamp


> Basically, Bourne comes alive when in a tensely professional, platonic relationship with a woman – and that is Vikander’s Heather. There are the makings of a spark there. But it comes very late on – and perhaps Vikander may just suffer Julia Stiles’s fate while Matt Damon’s testosterone goes on for ever. Perhaps it really is time for Jason to hang up his Glock and give someone else a chance. Surely Alicia Vikander deserves a go at being an action heroine?


----------



## Morgane

http://www.thewrap.com/jason-bourne-review/


> The fourth installment of the kinetic franchise pulls Bourne out of the shadows to battle the CIA once more, resulting in a bravura conspiracy thriller
> 
> Cat-and-mouse extravaganzas are rarely as enjoyable as “Jason Bourne,” and when they are, it’s most likely because they’re the previous installments in this still vital rogue-agent franchise — that is, the ones directed by Paul Greengrass (“The Bourne Supremacy,” “The Bourne Ultimatum”). Perhaps today’s master practitioner of jagged action, Greengrass can turn fistfights and chases into collision art. And after last year’s slick-and-tired 007 retread “Spectre,” being reminded of the Bourne saga’s grittier thrills is welcome, indeed.





> The information comes via ex-CIA operative Nicky Parsons (Julia Stiles), a Bourne ally-turned-Snowden-esque hacker whose breach of the agency’s mainframe to steal black-ops files triggers a hunt led by the spook outfit’s flinty cybersecurity head, played with bloodhound smarts by new Oscar winner Alicia Vikander. Her boss, eager to prevent a leak that could expose an in-the-works and controversial program, is played by Tommy Lee Jones. Though he’s another in this series’ long line of dishonest, kill-ordering bureaucrats, Jones gives his scenes an extra patented frisson of world weary contempt.


http://www.screendaily.com/reviews/jason-bourne-review/5106792.article


> Paul Greengrass and Matt Damon go through the motions expertly in Jason Bourne, an enjoyable but also stubbornly familiar sequel. Sending the adept super-spy on another globetrotting adventure that again pits him against the US intelligence community, this follow-up to 2007’s The Bourne Ultimatum never matches the peaks of the original trilogy, but its smooth efficiency offers plenty of sturdy pleasures. What’s missing are the emotional underpinnings that made these movies not just top-flight action vehicles but also stirringly soulful





> But this sequel’s most welcome addition is Alicia Vikander, who plays Heather Lee, a brilliant hacker and intelligence expert who works under Dewey, quickly realising she should shift her loyalties towards the unfairly targeted Bourne. Essentially serving the same role Joan Allen played in earlier Bourne movies, Vikander is our hero’s smart, resourceful aide within America’s intelligence community, craftily undermining her draconian boss while trying to escape detection. The Oscar-winner develops what could have been a tech-spouting side character into something more interesting, letting us marvel as Heather stealthily befriends Bourne through secretive texts and other trickery. If Bourne is the film’s brawny bruiser, she is its sly fox.



http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...ne-review-the-bourne-redundancy/#78352eb82279


> It also mostly forsakes Greengrass’s shaky cam aesthetic except during the action scenes, so that’s a plus. Alicia Vikander is a welcome addition to the series, even if the film can’t decide how sympathetic she should be to Bourne’s plight (and, slight spoiler, I wish she wasn’t the only major female character in the film). Tommy Lee Jones is fine as



http://www.indiewire.com/2016/07/jason-bourne-review-matt-damon-alicia-vikander-1201709897/


> Nicky’s decision to drop this bombshell irks dyspeptic CIA director Robert Dewey (Tommy Lee Jones), who joins the time-honored tradition of corrupt government officials tracking Bourne’s movements through various remote cameras and barking orders at anonymous officials. His one potentially complicated partner-in-crime, youthful CIA agent Heather Lee (Alicia Vikander), has the unfortunate task of inhabiting Stiles’ old role now that her character has outgrown the part.
> Heather’s hardly more than the suggestion of a character, but at least Vikander lands a few good scenes as she struggles with her allegiances. Jones doesn’t fare so well. Wearier than ever, his sleepy disposition embodies everything wrong with this half-hearted effort. “Jason Bourne is in play,” he tells a new hired gun (Vincent Cassel, utterly wasted), with such bland delivery it’s a wonder he doesn’t roll his eyes in the process.


----------



## August_Lee

A pic with a fan (Michael is in the background I think)





src


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> A pic with a fan (Michael is in the background I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



He looks like on short pants and carries a backpack - possible they just on their off duty tour of the city ?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> He looks like on short pants and carries a backpack - possible they just on their off duty tour of the city ?



Could be! Or maybe he had to change his trousers after playing the Frozen Blackjack game on Fallon?!!




I think their promo in the US is finished for now and likely they are both home in London.


----------



## mollie12

August_Lee said:


> A pic with a fan (Michael is in the background I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


He actually has two photos with her. She's wearing a different outfit in the second one.


----------



## August_Lee

mollie12 said:


> He actually has two photos with her. She's wearing a different outfit in the second one.


Yeah, I saw that one. The outfit she was wearing on that picture is the Preen w/ the cutout (so the pic was taken on Thursday)


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Could be! Or maybe he had to change his trousers after playing the Frozen Blackjack game on Fallon?!!
> 
> View attachment 3421919
> 
> 
> I think their promo in the US is finished for now and likely they are both home in London.



She was also on casual , possible the duo changed into casual and left together ( left for airport ?)

Home sweet home so fast ? Chinese site said highly likely she will follow the Bourne crew to China / Jalan for promo in early August . Busy busy busy


----------



## August_Lee

Watching Jimmy Fallon and they showed a scene from TLBO and it was the scene 



Spoiler: spoiler I think



where Isabel asks Tom to marry her


. Very lovely scene


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Watching Jimmy Fallon and they showed a scene from TLBO and it was the scene
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler I think
> 
> 
> 
> where Isabel asks Tom to marry her
> 
> 
> . Very lovely scene



I saw it[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> I saw it[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


I feel the same way. 

This press tour has been such treat and has us fans really spoiled because we probably won't see any more press until it almost release/premiere time.


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> This press tour has been such treat and has us fans really spoiled because we probably won't see any more press until it almost release/premiere time.



Really spoiled and blesses! Still waiting for the video in which Michael makes fun of Alicia's handwriting tho! Oh it's been the best. I wasn't expecting such an amount of cuteness and sweetness and beauty. They are really cute. Can't wait for the premiere(s)!


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Really spoiled and blesses! Still waiting for the video in which Michael makes fun of Alicia's handwriting tho! Oh it's been the best. I wasn't expecting such an amount of cuteness and sweetness and beauty. They are really cute. Can't wait for the premiere(s)!


I want to see it too. I went to their website and found they have video for their entire show on Monday. But I couldn't see it, possibly because I'm in the US and they are in Canada. Here is the link and you might be able to possibly see if they showed it on there: http://www.etalk.ca/Video?videoid=917127


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> I want to see it too. I went to their website and found they have video for their entire show on Monday. But I couldn't see it, possibly because I'm in the US and they are in Canada. Here is the link and you might be able to possibly see if they showed on there: http://www.etalk.ca/Video?videoid=917127



I'm in Europe, I doubt I'll be able to see it. A friend of mine is able to change vpn etc to see stuff from other countries but I'm not. I'll take a look btw. I'll also write them again! I'm sure we're gonna see something, sooner or later, but I'd prefer sooner.
Thank you again!


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> I'm in Europe, I doubt I'll be able to see it. A friend of mine is able to change vpn etc to see stuff from other countries but I'm not. I'll take a look btw. I'll also write them again! I'm sure we're gonna see something, sooner or later, but I'd prefer sooner.
> Thank you again!


no problem


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> no problem




That gorgeous dress. Thanks!


----------



## August_Lee

> Q: This is a fantastically complicated, complex character that you’re playing here. Could you talk a little bit about who Tom Sherbourne is and what you felt were the challenges of this role? What was it like working with Alicia?
> 
> Fassbender: *I said to Derek (Cianfrance, the director) early on, “This girl frightens me.” She’s so fierce and brave as a performer. It kind of bowled me over. It was great and really made me feel like I had to come to work in the morning. It was great, because we had a great chemistry from the beginning. We really relied on one another and pushed one another and supported one another and that’s really the ideal scenario when you’re working together.*


http://www.viva-press.com/just-in/michael-fassbender-interview-the-light-between-oceans/


----------



## carmencrem

I was about to post it! How cute. I hope we'll have more and more and more and more.  those two are the best together.


----------



## Lagom

mollie12 said:


> The embargo broke on Jason Bourne.  It's getting pretty mediocre reviews.



Yup, the problem seems to be the story. Matt and Paul always talked about needing a good story to bring him back, so they had me believing it wouldn't just be a money grab. But hey, I haven't seen it yet so...

Review from Chris Stuckman if anyone is interested. He pretty much sums it up I think. Good performances and action but weak plot.


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji177]


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3422646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji177]


Thanks

Also found this pic after looking for new stuff today. Don't think I've seen it before. Its from the BAFTAs this year





src


----------



## August_Lee

The Light Between Oceans Video (B-roll)
http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1342420761/

The Light Between Oceans Interview (Derek Cianfrance)
http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1359197977/


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia talks Beyonce, very cute and funny
https://www.instagram.com/p/BIYUBHfhWy8/?tagged=aliciavikander


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ctv.ca/video/player?vid=919556 Michael laughing at alicia's handwriting! 
Cute


----------



## August_Lee

a few gifs from one of their interviews








src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> a few gifs from one of their interviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



Wow! Must share these on his thread.


----------



## August_Lee

The Light Between Oceans will be at this years Venice Film Festival and its in the competition category



> *DEREK CIANFRANCE - THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS*
> Usa, Australia, New Zealand, 133’
> Michael Fassbender, Alicia Vikander, Rachel Weisz, Emily Barclay


http://www.labiennale.org/en/cinema/73rd-festival/line-up/off-sel/venezia73/





src


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> The Light Between Oceans will be at this years Venice Film Festival and its in the competition category
> 
> 
> http://www.labiennale.org/en/cinema/73rd-festival/line-up/off-sel/venezia73/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



Yay!! Excellent news [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

Guys I'm going to see them there! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Guys I'm going to see them there! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Jealous tbh lolBut awesome for you





src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Jealous tbh lolBut awesome for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



I will take so many pics so many so many I can't believe it yet. The only privilege of spending the summer near Venice [emoji57][emoji7]


----------



## Lagom

carmencrem said:


> Guys I'm going to see them there! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Wow, happy for you! Such great news!
Honestly, didn't want to get my hopes up so didn't expect to see it there. But to see it in competition no less, so exciting!


----------



## Lagom

Found this video on Michael's thread. Michael and Alicia leaving the press junket. He's such a gentlemen! 
http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb460e5e

On the same site, I found this video of them leaving the Baftas. Also spotted Idris Elba and Michael's parents. Don't think I've seen it before, but maybe u guys have?
http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tadd860c


----------



## August_Lee

Lagom said:


> Found this video on Michael's thread. Michael and Alicia leaving the press junket. He's such a gentlemen!
> http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb460e5e
> 
> On the same site, I found this video of them leaving the Baftas. Also spotted Idris Elba and Michael's parents. Don't think I've seen it before, but maybe u guys have?
> http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tadd860c


Thanks for these. I never seen the last one at all. Idris though


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia is in London. ATTACH=full]3423756[/ATTACH]


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia is in London. ATTACH=full]3423756[/ATTACH]








src


----------



## August_Lee

From the B-roll 




















src


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> From the B-roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



I love the  way the toddle rejected Michael twice and turned her head didn't want to see him ! Hilarious !


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> I love the  way the toddle rejected Michael twice and turned her head didn't want to see him ! Hilarious !


lol and he doesn't see Alicia trying to give him a high five


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> lol and he doesn't see Alicia trying to give him a high five



Alicia wanted to "save him some face " after being rejected by a two-year old lady ......


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> From the B-roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



So cute! Gotta repost these on his thread too!


----------



## Morgane

Lagom said:


> Yup, the problem seems to be the story. Matt and Paul always talked about needing a good story to bring him back, so they had me believing it wouldn't just be a money grab. But hey, I haven't seen it yet so...
> 
> Review from Chris Stuckman if anyone is interested. He pretty much sums it up I think. Good performances and action but weak plot.



Yes,it looks like the plot has some intriguing ideas but there's not enough narrative drive. It's certainly a great action piece and I think the disappointment is due to the fact that it doesn't really bring anything new. The supporting characters are not given much to play. Alicia is basically reduced to stare at computers all the time. Anyway,her personal reviews are mostly positive.

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2016/07/26/jason-bourne-review


> And there are few more interesting actors than Vincent Cassel onscreen. But his ‘Asset’ barely distinguishes himself from the trained killers that Clive Owen, Karl Urban and Edgar Ramirez played in Bournes one, two and three.
> Vikander’s Lee is the most interesting of the newcomers, her blank, unemotional delivery making it hard to get a read on the character. But she spends most of the movie staring at computer screens, explaining the information on them, and barking orders to others though an earpiece, only truly coming into her own at the movie’s end.
> 
> The action is good, with a car chase through the streets of Las Vegas a particular stand-out. But it’s certainly no better than the action that's gone before, a criticism that can be levelled at almost every aspect of the movie.
> 
> As for the man himself, Damon is reliable as ever in the role, and there are intriguing revelations about the his past; the kind that gives viewers a better understanding of who David Webb was and why he chose that catastrophic path. But at times it feels like the filmmakers are filling in blanks that don’t need to be filled, robbing the character of the mystery of his pre-amnesia days, when that ambiguity was part of his appeal.



http://www.slantmagazine.com/film/review/jason-bourne


> There are a few bright spots to be found throughout this superfluous sequel, most notably Alicia Vikander as agency up-and-comer Heather Lee. Young and still idealistic, Lee follows orders, but she also offers ideas to resolve the conflict, and her attempts to directly corral Bourne are played just ambiguously enough to suggest either genuine empathy for the man or simply a shrewd mind for career advancement. Paired with Jones, one of the most impressively laconic actors of all time, Vikander maintains her character's poker face throughout, leaving her motives and schemes unclear.
> 
> If nothing else, Lee at least tries to minimize collateral damage, something that cannot be said for anyone else in the film.





> In terms of narrative motivation, the only thing that differentiates_Jason Bourne_ from the first three films in the series is the boost in technology that allows both the agency and its enemies to hack each other within seconds. Indeed, this film's most significant thematic update is its focus on the collusion of the private tech sector with the state's surveillance apparatus, embodied here by a social media platform whose founder, Aaron Kalloor (Riz Ahmed), was given venture capital by the government in exchange for a backdoor into his product and its billions of users.
> 
> Frustratingly, however, this intriguing plot point is quickly buried in favor of a mutual quest for revenge, the agency for Bourne's public leaks of classified information and Bourne for his conditioning. Bourne is an intentionally blank slate whose memories were erased in order to program him into a killing machine, a reflection of the secret activities and subsequent cover-ups of dangerously empowered, unchecked authorities. As such, what he represents has always been more interesting than who he is, but the film further complicates his already convoluted backstory to now implicate the CIA in the murder of his father, Richard Webb (Gregg Henry).


http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/reviews/jason-bourne-movie-review-w430923


> After nine years, Matt Damon returns to the role of the amnesiac assassin that made him an icon in 2002's _The Bourne Identity,_2004's _The Bourne Supremacy_ and 2007's _The Bourne Ultimatum._Damon and Paul Greengrass, who directed the hell out of the last two Bourne epics — not including the 2012's _The Bourne Legacy,_ which both wisely skipped — didn't want to commit till they had a screenplay. The filmmaker and editor Christopher Rouse did the honors, with a script that spoke truth to the power of right_-_this-effing minute. And though Damon has barely 25 lines of dialogue (Bourne is a force in perpetual motion), the movie says a mouthful about cyber terrorism and the easily-crossed line between public safety and personal privacy.





> As Bourne trots the globe — Athens, Berlin, London, Vegas — he's tracked by Dewey's lieutenant, Heather Lee (a stellar Alicia Vikander), and an assassin known only as the Asset (Vincent Cassel). Miraculously, Greengrass and his ace cinematographer Barry Aykroyd (_The Hurt Locker_) build a slam-bang spy game that plays like a you-are-there documentary. The jittery hand-held cameras shatter your nerves, and the truly special effects are mostly practical, not CGI. From Athens to a climactic car chase on the Vegas strip, the film offers the glorious sight of stunt work at its most palpably exciting.



http://www.gamesradar.com/jason-bourne-review/


> The Bourne films have always been blockbusters with their fingers on the political pulse, and here Greengrass turns his attention over to online privacy post-Wikileaks. Not only does Bourne have to contend with a CIA surveillance upgrade, but the story orbits Riz Ahmed’s Aaron Kalloor – a web genius who makes a deal with the CIA to snoop on his users. The world has changed significantly since Bourne was last on the scene, yet for all the assertions that now was the right time to bring the $100m weapon out of hiding, it never feels vital to the story.     The personal mission he’s given here has the whiff of an awkward retcon, never feeling like an organic continuation of Bourne’s quest for an identity, particularly when a contrived revelation ties events of the past to the concerns of the present. Worse, Bourne’s vulnerability, the psychological trauma of his 32 CIA kills and 12 years in the cold are never addressed or used to move the character forward.  There are new CIA suits to contend with, of course, chief among them Tommy Lee Jones’ ruthless director. Jones is reliably curmudgeonly, but Dewey verges on cartoonishly evil. Vikander’s Heather Lee makes a more compelling foil. Ambitious and idealistic, she’s keen to bring Bourne in, but just as keen to progress up the career ladder. Cassel’s lone killer meanwhile is the most fleshed-out and remorseless Asset to date – the French firecracker doing a superb job of conveying murderous intent with little more than a menacing glare.



http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/movies/sc-jason-bourne-mov-rev-20160727-column.html


> Vincent Cassel, that elegant walking sneer, makes for a formidable (and, like Bourne, largely non-verbal) assassin, gunning for Bourne for personal reasons. Alicia Vikander, recent Oscar winner for "The Danish Girl," plays the intelligence analyst hoping to bring Bourne back into the fold, through the sheer force of her steely, no-nonsense line readings.  The script comes from Greengrass and his editor, Christopher Rouse. It was written with the cutting in mind. At this point in the franchise, Greengrass clearly has to work hard to avoid repetition. One tactic — the least compelling one, actually — is making the mayhem bigger, more flamboyant, more complicated. A sprawling political riot in Athens becomes the scene of an early attempted hit on Bourne; the climax, set in Las Vegas, delivers the second of the movie's two major vehicular chases. The latter is a rare misjudgment for Greengrass — it's dumb, and arrives too late in a movie that has already given us an ending that works.  The "Bourne" movies are as bluntly contradictory as its protagonist, who is a patriot and a skeptic when it comes to American interests and how they're protected. At its best "Jason Bourne" crackles with professionalism; at its worst, it's rehashing greatest hits (as in, "assassinations") from earlier films, with a lavish budget. If a summer picture can be both vaguely disappointing in relation to its franchise predecessors yet worth seeing in relation to its multiplex neighbors, "Jason Bourne" is that picture.




http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...view-matt-damon-goes-con-air-on-sin-city.html


> Bourne’s most compelling new adversary, however, is a woman—ambitious CIA agent Heather Lee (Alicia Vikander). Like all of Jason Bourne’s morally ambiguous baddies, Dewey’s millennial protégé resembles a ghost from the past. She’s a steelier, younger Nicky Parsons, an ally on the inside stirred to Bourne’s cause even as she toes the agency line. As Jason Bourne takes its sweet time playing a familiar note—Bourne’s struggle to remember his origins and find those responsible for his enslavement, etc.—it’s Vikander’s petite and cunning Lee who steals the spotlight.  In the end it’s not Damon’s emotional journey as Bourne that you remember so much as the rightful damage he’s wrought, one man doing his part to topple the schemes that threaten to undue life and liberty for others. But visceral echoes of real life accidentally make the over-the-top action feel more prescient than anyone could have intended


----------



## August_Lee

another still from TLBO




src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> another still from TLBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



I can't with these two [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## August_Lee

more TLBO stills















src


----------



## August_Lee

src

There are even more pics @ the source but I didn't want to post all of them


----------



## August_Lee

src

From People Magazine




src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## carmencrem

Thank You for ALL these goodies! You Made my day[emoji24][emoji7]


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Thank You for ALL these goodies! You Made my day[emoji24][emoji7]


Awww Thank you so much


----------



## August_Lee

TLBO Press Conference







src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> TLBO Press Conference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



Can't wait to have more videos!


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> src



Dead [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## aprilmayjune

Cross-posting just in case there are better sleuths over here:

Can someone with better google-fu than me figure out where the August 23 screening of TLBO is? All I know about it is that it's in NYC August 23 at 7:30 and you need a membership in *something* to obtain tickets. Help?


----------



## cowlova311

So beautiful!


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Cross-posting just in case there are better sleuths over here:
> 
> Can someone with better google-fu than me figure out where the August 23 screening of TLBO is? All I know about it is that it's in NYC August 23 at 7:30 and you need a membership in *something* to obtain tickets. Help?



I searched on Google but I couldn't find anything. I know few people who could help me knowing more and keep me updated. I asked but nobody knows yet... :/ weird


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Just Askin

Assassin's Creed- Tomb Raider crossover lol  Now that would be interesting!!!


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## mollie12

That picture with Thandie and the press conference pics are actually from LA, not London.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> That picture with Thandie and the press conference pics are actually from LA, not London.


Thanks! So she went to LA and Fassbender went back to London?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Thanks! So she went to LA and Fassbender went back to London?



Yes Michael had to finish AC. He was busy with TLBO press so he had to post pone the re-shooting. I think it may be over or almost over now..  let's see


----------



## carmencrem

NEW TRAILER FOR TLBO!!!


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> NEW TRAILER FOR TLBO!!!



Thanks. I love it so much

Also, here is another new trailer. I think these two new ones are my favorites


----------



## carmencrem

another new trailer!!


----------



## Selayang430

The Age Spectrum


----------



## sunshinesash

Selayang430 said:


> The Age Spectrum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425926
> View attachment 3425927


She's stunningly timeless


----------



## August_Lee

New video
http://etcanada.com/video/734920771894/michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander/


----------



## scarlet555

She was such a snoozefest in 'Bourne' and her hair in that hair claw throughout the movie was so dreadful......  Her acting is very mediocre, I don't care she won an oscar, she isn't charming nor attractive, I wish I could see her appeal, because I hear the buzz about her but don't feel it.


----------



## Selayang430

Just watched Jason Bourne . I like her in it. Personally her acting is excellent in this popcorn movie. As Damon said she will continue to work with great people.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Just watched Jason Bourne . I like her in it. Personally her acting is excellent in this popcorn movie. As Damon said she will continue to work with great people.



Can't wait to see it! Did you see the previous ones?


----------



## pearlyqueen

scarlet555 said:


> She was such a snoozefest in 'Bourne' and her hair in that hair claw throughout the movie was so dreadful......  Her acting is very mediocre, I don't care she won an oscar, she isn't charming nor attractive, I wish I could see her appeal, because I hear the buzz about her but don't feel it.



I haven't seen Jason Bourne and don't intend to - not my kind of film. But the films I have seen Alicia in - A Royal Affair, Anna Karenina, Testament of Youth, Ex Machina and The Danish Girl - I found her acting to be very impressive. Clearly I'm not on my own here as critics, directors, fellow actors all rave about her talent; in the past week during the TLBO press her boyfriend, Michael Fassbender, has also been heaping on his praise for her, and he must find her attractive too. As for charm and attractiveness.... well she doesn't do it for you. However IMO she is beautiful and comes across as a really sweet person, intelligent and down to earth with a good sense of humour.


----------



## August_Lee

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...aled-how-they-fell-in-love-rounding-up-goats/

Most this we've heard already but there is a little more


> Discussing how he fell for Alicia, Michael said: “The chemistry was immediate, the
> spark, the intensity.
> 
> “I said early on, ‘This girl frightens me’.
> 
> “She’s so fierce and brave . . . it kind of bowled me over.
> 
> “We really relied on, pushed and supported one another, then we had fun as well.
> 
> “We would have a laugh.”
> 
> Interrupting, Alicia reminded him: “We had BB guns, we played a lot of music.
> 
> “We surfed, fished, had barbecues, film nights.”
> 
> Michael agreed, adding: “Crayfish-catching.
> 
> “And there was a comedy element to this — me trying to round up a goat, which I got frustrated about.
> 
> “It looked a little odd I suppose, me trying to take a goat from behind.”
> 
> Laughing Alicia added: “That was my highlight for sure.
> 
> “We also had our hipflasks with hot whisky.
> Pretty simple stuff, because we were away from everything".





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There is a heartbreaking scene in the film where Alicia’s character suffers a miscarriage.
> 
> 
> *
> The Swedish star said: “I see myself having a family one day.
> 
> “With a scene like that I had Michael as my support, and he was brilliant.”
> 
> Ever the gent, Michael returned the praise, saying: “She’s extraordinary in this movie, in everything.*”


----------



## August_Lee

http://www.sundayworld.com/style/showbiz/alicia-vikander-is-a-saver

*Alicia Vikander prefers to save rather than splurge.*
The 'Jason Bourne' actress appreciated the value of money when she was struggling to launch her career and admits juggling her finances put her in a mindset she hopes will always stay with her.

She said: "For the first years while I was living in London, I had maybe £200 to live on each month after I had paid my share of the rent.

"That makes you very careful about spending money and I would rather stay that way. I don't want to live any differently."

Despite her success, the Oscar-winning actress - who is dating Michael Fassbender - can understand why her mother had reservations about her chosen career path and she admits even now she has periods of insecurity over her work.

She said: "When I was starting out, my mother would constantly ask me if I was sure about my career choice.

"Every time she did that, I would get annoyed but as I gain more experience, the more I understand why she kept asking me.

"When it comes to acting, not only to do you have to like it, you have to love it with all your heart.

"Otherwise you won't have the strength to survive in this profession.

"Even now I'm still constantly questioning the work I'm doing and going through moments where I feel insecure or uncomfortable. And I'm still very nervous every time I take on a new role."

And the 27-year-old star admits she's been much more successful than she ever expected.

She told LOOK magazine: "I thought that if I worked hard on my English that I would be able to find work in American movies and moving to London was an important step so that I could become comfortable working in another language.

"But I still have the feeling that I need to work very hard."


----------



## August_Lee

Some old gifs from the GGs this year















http://how-to-find-neverland.tumblr...michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander-at-the


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Some old gifs from the GGs this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://how-to-find-neverland.tumblr...michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander-at-the



These...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I haven't seen Jason Bourne and don't intend to - not my kind of film. But the films I have seen Alicia in - A Royal Affair, Anna Karenina, Testament of Youth, Ex Machina and The Danish Girl - I found her acting to be very impressive. Clearly I'm not on my own here as critics, directors, fellow actors all rave about her talent; in the past week during the TLBO press her boyfriend, Michael Fassbender, has also been heaping on his praise for her, and he must find her attractive too. As for charm and attractiveness.... well she doesn't do it for you. However IMO she is beautiful and comes across as a really sweet person, intelligent and down to earth with a good sense of humour.



[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Can't wait to see it! Did you see the previous ones?



Didn't watch the one with Jeremy Renner. The rest yes but realm too long ago. Always love action movies


----------



## carmencrem

from total film uk


----------



## August_Lee

http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/148244475885/ᗰichael-ᖴassbender-ᗩlicia-ᐯikander


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/148244475885/ᗰichael-ᖴassbender-ᗩlicia-ᐯikander



The cutest things. Gotta repost on his thread!!


----------



## Lagom

Wow, we're getting so spoiled with TLBO news these days. Wonder how they're gonna keep this up until its release...

Loving the new trailers! I really recommend watching them in slow motion. So beautiful! I can already tell this movie is gonna be a favorite of mine!

Saw a couple of posts on instagram earlier today claiming that Alicia had dinner in Montreal(!?) yesterday together with Jennifer Lawrence, Margo Robbie, Brie Larson, Kirsten Wiig & Naomi Watts. Now though, the Alicia tags seem to have been deleted so they don't show up anymore. Weird  Maybe they were mistaken...
Luckily I have the screen caps. Sounds like a fun dinner in any case!


----------



## BadAzzBish

scarlet555 said:


> She was such a snoozefest in 'Bourne' and her hair in that hair claw throughout the movie was so dreadful......  Her acting is very mediocre, I don't care she won an oscar, she isn't charming nor attractive, I wish I could see her appeal, because I hear the buzz about her but don't feel it.


She is nothing special. She just got lucky!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lagom said:


> Wow, we're getting so spoiled with TLBO news these days. Wonder how they're gonna keep this up until its release...
> 
> Loving the new trailers! I really recommend watching them in slow motion. So beautiful! I can already tell this movie is gonna be a favorite of mine!
> 
> Saw a couple of posts on instagram earlier today claiming that Alicia had dinner in Montreal(!?) yesterday together with Jennifer Lawrence, Margo Robbie, Brie Larson, Kirsten Wiig & Naomi Watts. Now though, the Alicia tags seem to have been deleted so they don't show up anymore. Weird  Maybe they were mistaken...
> Luckily I have the screen caps. Sounds like a fun dinner in any case!
> View attachment 3426818
> View attachment 3426821



Yes, we are being spoilt with TLBO goodies, and I'm sure there's much more to come, especially at the Venice Film Festival [emoji2]

I saw those Instagram posts but I think they were mistaken - Margot Robbie is in NYC and I believe Alicia is in the Faroe Islands; Wim Wenders and the Submergence crew arrived yesterday and will be there filming until 3rd August.


----------



## Lagom

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, we are being spoilt with TLBO goodies, and I'm sure there's much more to come, especially at the Venice Film Festival [emoji2]
> 
> I saw those Instagram posts but I think they were mistaken - Margot Robbie is in NYC and I believe Alicia is in the Faroe Islands; Wim Wenders and the Submergence crew arrived yesterday and will be there filming until 3rd August.



That's what I thought! Perhaps they had one glass too many


----------



## Lagom

BadAzzBish said:


> She is nothing special. She just got lucky!



I guess all successful actors got lucky to some extent. Sure there are loads of undiscovered talent out there who never met the right people at the right moment, or got their hands on that one script that would've changed everything. But seeing how hard she's worked, and how much she's sacrificed to get to where she is right now, I don't see how you came to that conclusion.

Obviously I disagree and think she is very special, but you're free to have your opinion.  So thanks for sharing I guess?


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> Wow, we're getting so spoiled with TLBO news these days. Wonder how they're gonna keep this up until its release...
> 
> Loving the new trailers! I really recommend watching them in slow motion. So beautiful! I can already tell this movie is gonna be a favorite of mine!
> 
> Saw a couple of posts on instagram earlier today claiming that Alicia had dinner in Montreal(!?) yesterday together with Jennifer Lawrence, Margo Robbie, Brie Larson, Kirsten Wiig & Naomi Watts. Now though, the Alicia tags seem to have been deleted so they don't show up anymore. Weird  Maybe they were mistaken...
> Luckily I have the screen caps. Sounds like a fun dinner in any case!
> View attachment 3426818
> View attachment 3426821



Hey IA about all You said! Re the dinner in Montreal it wasn't true. A poster asked if it was true she was there and then her tag got removed in one pic and the other pic got deleted. + Margot Robbie was in NY  I don't know why they messed up everything haha


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Hey IA about all You said! Re the dinner in Montreal it wasn't true. A poster asked if it was true she was there and then her tag got removed in one pic and the other pic got deleted. + Margot Robbie was in NY  I don't know why they messed up everything haha


lol probably for the best. i feel like if that crew partied together someone might actually die


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> lol probably for the best. i feel like if that crew partied together someone might actually die


Haha, boy would I wanna be a fly on the wall if that were ever to happen!


----------



## blueblues

Jason Bourne will definitely be a commercial success. It is #1 in the US, as well as in South Korea, Australia, Netherlands, Sweden and so on.
It has grossed $110 M worldwide on it’s opening weekend. That is almost the entire production budget, and there is still a number of countries where it hasn’t opened yet, including Germany, France and China.
http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=main&id=bourne5.htm

I think it is likely that there will be another Bourne movie after this, and that Alicia will be in it. I have even seen suggestions for a spin-off with her and Riz Ahmed (not sure what to think about that though).


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> Haha, boy would I wanna be a fly on the wall if that were ever to happen!


It would start off super classy, because these are Serious Actresses/mostly Oscar winners after all. Brie would tell Margot comfortingly, "Oh, honey, your day is coming--you were so good in Wolf of Wall Street!" 

Kristen Wiig and Woody Harrelson would point out that comedy can be art too and you don't have to cry in period clothing to be talented or win awards and Jen would holler drunkenly, "But it sure helps!" And everyone would toast to that, because truth. 

Then Alicia would bring out the drinking games, which would go terribly since everyone would already be drunk. Margot would win since apparently she did all her own stunts in Suicide Squad and is in fantastic shape and has great coordination. Jen and Woody would just straight up fall on their faces. 

Then Alicia and Brie would compare workout regimens for their upcoming action franchises. "I just find all this carbo-loading really tough," Brie would say. "Like, I don't _want _to eat more chicken, you know? And those protein shakes are disgusting." "I know!" Alicia would exclaim. "Look, I love cooking and make a mean stew--you should come over for dinner and I'll show you how to make it, for variety. Michael loves it."

Naomi Watts would offer to forward them a few recipes she got from Liev Schreiber's mom, and then she and Alicia would compare Australian beaches and local cuisine. Meanwhile Margot and Jen would be reminiscing about their mutual BFF Cara Deleveigne, who couldn't be at the dinner because she was out in LA schooling James Corden and Dave Franco. "She is so cool," Margot would say. "I'm so glad she gave up modeling for acting. Next time we all hang out we need to play some pranks on Adele and Emma Stone--Cara is a _beast _at pranks."

"Don't get me wrong, Emma is so sweet," Jen would slur, "but I really think you'll be a better Agatha Christie, Alicia. Because they already _made _that other movie, you know?" Then her face would light up so fast you could practically see the lightbulb above her head. "Guys," she would say triumphantly, "let's drunk-dial Fassbender."

And they would.


----------



## Lagom

Hahaha LMAO!! 
You're teasing us with a cliffhanger though. Going to bed now and I REALLY hope the story continues when I close my eyes. Thank you, and sweet dreams!


----------



## Morgane

scarlet555 said:


> She was such a snoozefest in 'Bourne' and her hair in that hair claw throughout the movie was so dreadful......  Her acting is very mediocre, I don't care she won an oscar, she isn't charming nor attractive, I wish I could see her appeal, because I hear the buzz about her but don't feel it.


Bourne is not the best movie to judge her acting,honestly. I've not watched the movie but judging by most of the reviews/opinions she does her best with what she has to work with,trying to convey the right amount of ambivalence that her role requires.



Lagom said:


> I guess all successful actors got lucky to some extent. Sure there are loads of undiscovered talent out there who never met the right people at the right moment, or got their hands on that one script that would've changed everything. But seeing how hard she's worked, and how much she's sacrificed to get to where she is right now, I don't see how you came to that conclusion.
> 
> Obviously I disagree and think she is very special, but you're free to have your opinion.  So thanks for sharing I guess?


The fact that she's not a native English speaker is even more impressive. Her work in Testament of Youth was really great.



blueblues said:


> Jason Bourne will definitely be a commercial success. It is #1 in the US, as well as in South Korea, Australia, Netherlands, Sweden and so on.
> It has grossed $110 M worldwide on it’s opening weekend. That is almost the entire production budget, and there is still a number of countries where it hasn’t opened yet, including Germany, France and China.
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=main&id=bourne5.htm
> 
> I think it is likely that there will be another Bourne movie after this, and that Alicia will be in it.* I have even seen suggestions for a spin-off with her and Riz Ahmed* (not sure what to think about that though).


I think Greengrass suggested it,but I don't remember the interview.


http://www.ign.com/articles/2016/07/27/alicia-vikander-is-ready-to-stay-in-the-bourne-franchise
*



			IGN: There’s definitely an opportunity for another Bourne film that would be more focused on the dynamic between her and Bourne.
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Vikander:* I’ve seen the film now, and I think [Greengrass] gave us all fans the essence of what the previous Bourne movies were and put them into a new context and they feel like they stand on its own and it’s new. But I know that Matt has also said that he wouldn’t do any one if Paul wasn’t on board. With these films and franchises, it’s first of all the film is going to come out. We are very proud of this film and we hope that people are going to enjoy it, but it’s so much in this industry nowadays that it’s of course depending on -- well if the studio first of all decides to make a new one, and then if they would invite me to come and join again. If they would then I would love to. I really had such an amazing time on this film.
> *IGN: Did you sign a deal for you to appear in multiple films beyond this one?*
> 
> *Vikander:* I would say that is kind of the norm today. I don’t think any studio starts something that could and is—I mean it is a franchise. So that’s always kind of part of the contract. But then it’s all about—that doesn’t define that this character’s going to be in there, but if they decide to bring her back in then of course I’ll come back, but this wouldn’t feel like a contract to me or I would love to make a new one if I ever would be offered.
> 
> *IGN: I didn’t realize you were a fan before you were approached to star in the movie. What did you enjoy most about coming into this action franchise?*
> 
> *Vikander:* I love that she is an action hero and she is responsible for so much of the plot and the actual action sequences through what she does behind the scenes. One way I kind of also think that that shows how the world is today, it’s a lot of things that are ruled not in personal combat but actually behinds screens and behind tech. And that is as lethal sometimes as being in a fight. So of course I didn’t have to go to the gym as much ... but as you said I love these films so to be standing here and seeing what they are so known for have done in their earlier work to kind of reinvent what we thought was [cool].
> I hadn’t seen this kind of action that felt so up front and authentic, and yet they’ve pushed it this time and gone further. I mean, they closed off the strip in Vegas. I was up in one of the highest rooms in one of the hotels looking out, and I think today you just assume that a lot is CGI and green screen. Paul Greengrass, maybe from his documentary background, he kind of is so keen on it looking like it’s a certain something that could be similar to our world, and that’s also why you get affected so much watching it. I actually saw these cars fly in the air and I couldn’t believe my eyes.



http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...g-up-her-own-production-company-a7158336.html


> It’s 9am on a Monday morning but Alicia Vikander looks like she’s been up for hours. Elegant in a cinched black dress and sipping on green juice she seems happy - as well she should be, 2016 having seen her win an Academy Award, start pre-production on an indie film she’s producing through her own company and star in what is set to be one of the summer’s biggest movies.
> 
> It’s the latter film, _Jason Bourne_, that we’re discussing, and I put it to her that I find the popularity of its titular character (played by Matt Damon) weird given his stoicism and lack of charisma.
> 
> “I think that’s it though,” she says, “you want to get to know Bourne. “Also I was a teenager when I saw the first film and, in terms of blockbusters, kind of grew up watching Bond movies. For me, Bourne was just something completely new and I think over the years a lot of films have copied the franchise and its muted authenticity.”
> The sequel is largely about getting the ol’ band back together - Damon, Julia Styles, Vincent Cassel, director Paul Greengrass, a lot of the crew - but Vikander is a new addition as CIA agent Heather Lee.
> 
> She won’t be expecting Best Supporting Actress wins for this role, but enthuses about the film’s “could be taken out of a newspaper” plot elements.
> 
> “Even if it is a popcorn franchise movie, it’s intriguing because it has elements of political and social issues that you recognise and yet is still very entertaining,” she says, and she’s right, the film is solid and stimulating.
> 
> The political and social issues she mentions come into play in the film when the government starts leaning on a fictional social network to provide them with users’ personal data. Vikander herself won’t be found on Twitter, Facebook or Instagram, though this is down to personal preference rather than privacy concern.
> 
> “I don’t use them. It's not that I'm neglecting it, it’s just not for me.”
> 
> 
> Vikander as Heather Lee in Jason Bourne
> I tell her I think this is pretty noble, and lament the fact that having a social media presence is increasingly necessary in order to make it in creative industries.
> 
> “You know, I heard through a friend that during a casting process - thank god it never happened to me - the [casting directors] came down to two or three people and they asked the actors how many followers they had, because it means something to have direct contact with fans I guess."
> 
> I silently weep into my coffee.
> 
> “I must say that, as an actor,” she continues, “I guess it’s a different thing if you’re an artist or musician who needs to be in contact with your audience, but the illusion for the audience to sit down and not know much about the actor, that’s powerful.
> 
> “A lot of the actors I look up to, I don’t really know who they are, so with each film I buy into the new role they’re stepping into and I enjoy believing in the illusion.”
> 
> Vikander started her career in a popular Swedish TV drama, but since 2010 has mainly resided in film. I ask her if she would ever consider moving back now that so much quality content is being produced in that sector.
> 
> “Our whole industry is moving towards that,” she says. “It’s becoming more and more of an event to go and see a big film on a big screen, but I find a lot of the more intimate adult dramas are happening in TV, nowadays. I haven’t done it, but I’d be open to it.”
> 
> I detect a hint of nostalgia for cinema glory past in Vikander’s voice, and tell her I’m not ready for film to play second fiddle to television.
> 
> “Me too!” she exclaims, “I don’t think it should and I’m fighting… the next thing I’m producing is a small indie film. I want to do both the big films like Bourne that I love to go and watch at the cinema myself but also tell the small stories, and the fight to bring an audience to them is a passion that’s been there since I started acting.”
> The small indie film she mentions is _Euphoria_, which she will star in opposite Eva Green and put out through her newly set up company, Vikarious Productions.
> 
> “It started with me and my business partner sitting down at lunch maybe four years ago and talked about ‘what if’,” she recalls of the company’s inception. “It was more of a happy joke or dream and then a year ago we actually started it and now we’re going into production in just a few weeks.”
> 
> It’s a bold move from the 27-year-old, and it's no coincidence that_Euphoria_ is written by, directed by, and stars women.
> 
> “I was very fortunate to do some really strong, interesting female characters and that became such a big thing that I actually forgot until recently I haven’t really worked with another woman, I was only acting with men. so to be given the chance to make a drama with women I think is important.
> 
> “You’ve seen it more in the last few years in comedy, we have a lot of amazing women in comedy that we look up to and I think it’s time we got that into drama as well.
> 
> “Of course, I want to make films about any story that I feel for - if it’s a man or a woman it shouldn’t matter. I want to bring the best people to the project possible - but I'm always going to be very conscious that women are represented both behind and in front of the camera.”
> 
> The move from acting to producing inevitably leads one to the tantalising prospect of directing; I ask Alicia if she’s considered it.
> 
> I”ve always wanted to make films and I love to act, that’s my big passion and I'm just very happy that I can be part of filmmaking from an earlier stage,” she cautions, but “directing is like the highest level of filmmaking. I admire directors for having the knowledge to be able to bring actors, stories, visual aspects, music, art - everything - together, so I’m trying to pick up as much as I can  and one day if I feel I can do it I’ll give it a shot."


----------



## aprilmayjune

Morgane said:


> *Vikander:* I love that she is an action hero and she is responsible for so much of the plot and the actual action sequences through what she does behind the scenes. One way I *kind of* also think that that shows how the world is today, it’s a lot of things that are ruled not in personal combat but actually behinds screens and behind tech. And that is as lethal sometimes as being in a fight. So of course I didn’t have to go to the gym as much ... but as you said I love these films so to be standing here and seeing what they are so known for have done in their earlier work to *kind of *reinvent what we thought was [cool].
> I hadn’t seen this kind of action that felt so up front and authentic, and yet they’ve pushed it this time and gone further. I mean, they closed off the strip in Vegas. I was up in one of the highest rooms in one of the hotels looking out, and I think today you just assume that a lot is CGI and green screen. Paul Greengrass, maybe from his documentary background, he *kind of* is so keen on it looking like it’s a certain something that could be similar to our world, and that’s also why you get affected so much watching it. I actually saw these cars fly in the air and I couldn’t believe my eyes.



lol I wonder if she picked up the "kind of" tic from Fassbender.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> lol I wonder if she picked up the "kind of" tic from Fassbender.



Of course she did. [emoji57]


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> lol I wonder if she picked up the "kind of" tic from Fassbender.


It's possible.







































Source


----------



## Lagom

Seeing lots of tweets about The light between oceans this morning. Apparently the trailer was on during the commercial break of The Bachelorette finale. The target audience is pretty obvious


----------



## Lagom

Seeing lots of tweets about The light between oceans this morning. Apparently the trailer was on during the commercial break of The Bachelorette finale. The target audience is pretty obvious


----------



## carmencrem

I talked to a girl who saw the movie -on Twitter. She couldn't tell me anything of course but she said she really liked it very much and that "Fassbender and Vikander had a unique chemistry". She didn't add anything else but I see she posted stuff about the movie few times so I take she really liked it


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I talked to a girl who saw the movie -on Twitter. She couldn't tell me anything of course but she said she really liked it very much and that "Fassbender and Vikander had a unique chemistry". She didn't add anything else but I see she posted stuff about the movie few times so I take she really liked it



Unique as it is genuine ......[emoji12][emoji1]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Unique as it is genuine ......[emoji12][emoji1]



Absolutely [emoji92]


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/08/alicia-vikander-cover-story?mbid=social_facebook vanity fair interview!


----------



## carmencrem

On AliciaVikander.us you can find all the pics!


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks Carmencrem, she looks great!!!

Here is the cover and more pics


































src


----------



## August_Lee

more Behind the Scenes pics
















src
more BTS pics at the source


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## carmencrem

THIS! Amazing! ahahah! still laughing


----------



## aprilmayjune

Wow what a great new article! A little too much Fassbender for my taste but I like that it emphasizes them as a partnership, not "his girlfriend" or "her boyfriend." You definitely get the sense that they're a stable unit.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Wow what a great new article! A little too much Fassbender for my taste but I like that it emphasizes them as a partnership, not "his girlfriend" or "her boyfriend." You definitely get the sense that they're a stable unit.



Yeah but well they talked about him in the section re love and TLBO which is the movie she is promoting now so it's pretty obvious journalists talk about them.. Btw yeah I appreciated the fact that they're always very discrete


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Yeah but well they talked about him in the section re love and TLBO which is the movie she is promoting now so it's pretty obvious journalists talk about them.. Btw yeah I appreciated the fact that they're always very discrete


Yeah, this is the September issue right? So it makes sense it would be TLBO-heavy. Which don't get me wrong, I'm definitely excited for TLBO, but I'm even more excited for Euphoria and Submergence. Can't wait till we start getting more info on those!


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji92]


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## August_Lee

“Why did we get an owl?” asks * Jessica Diehl,* _Vanity Fair_’s trusted creative director of fashion and style. The topic at hand is an arresting *Mario Testino* photograph of *Alicia Vikander* from our September Issue cover spread: Vikander poses for one image in a glittering, red Nina Ricci gown, accessorized with a falconer’s glove and, oh yes, an owl, with a gaze as unyielding as Vikander’s and its wings spread and ready for takeoff.

“We got an owl because I think owls are magical and mysterious, and I love them,” Diehl adds, as if the presence of a bird of prey in a fashion spread is the most inevitable thing in the world.

Of course, true to Diehl’s style, there’s more beneath the surface. “It was more the sort of mysterious quality,” she says, “because I do think Alicia’s sort of mysterious—she’s sort of unknowable in that very Swedish, Nordic kind of way. And so that’s why we got the owl.”

Testino and Diehl hunted down, through the bureaucracy of animal casting agents, an owl. Bob—as the owl is known, at least to humankind—was chosen for his terrific amber eyes, whose glow draws out the rich tones of the dress. “It’s so red,” she says of the Ricci gown, a candy-red specimen from the Fall 2016 collection whose modest turtleneck is offset by a sensuous keyhole at the chest and a stunning slit. It’s covered up but somehow still slinky, in a glitzy fabric that seems to slither in contrast to the owl’s—apologies, Bob’s—tawny plumage.

Shooting Vikander was an opportunity to show off a full range of fall fashion, including industry darling Vetements, which is making its debut in _Vanity Fair_ in a very sultry, undone portrait of the star, who wears one of the collection’s oversized button-downs in bizarro proportions. “I love an edgy Vetements moment,” Diehl says, “but I especially liked her in that light-blue color. And I liked shooting her in Vetements not as fashion, but as a piece of clothing.”

If the tousled-actress-au-naturel thing seems anathema to the Vetements aesthetic, which skews punkish and self-consciously hyper-trendy, Diehl says that’s on purpose: “If you pick Vetements clothing apart, they technically are the most natural items of clothing: they’re shirts, they’re jeans, [and] they’re very utilitarian,” she says. “They have little smart design things like elongated arms, but they’re really firmly rooted in the mundane.”

Vikander appears in the cover in a corseted Louis Vuitton—“ethereal Greek goddess, but also samurai warrior,” Diehl says of Vikander and the dress’s mix of softness and toughness—and in the spread does classic Chloé ruffles, _Madame X_–like Ralph Lauren, and a Bottega Veneta Le Smoking look, among others. Diehl points out there wasn’t one overarching trend or theme, other than the shoot’s dynamo star. “The only thing that should really, really make them hang together is Alicia,” Diehl recalls thinking, “and it should feel like a collection of portraits or pictures—not at all a fashion story.”
http://www.vanityfair.com/style/201...0&spJobID=980165864&spReportId=OTgwMTY1ODY0S0


----------



## Allie28

Cute pic....






Courtesy of jcsepjj on twitter


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander drew blood while shaving her boyfriend Michael Fassbender for a new movie scene*

The real-life couple plays husband and wife in director Derek Cianfrance's The Light Between Oceans, and Fassbender thought it would be a good idea to have the Oscar winner clean up his character's moustache in one tender scene.

"He only bled a little," Alicia giggled to WENN.

"Oh yeah, that's right," her boyfriend recalled. "Just one little knick."

"It's so hard to shoot that kind of stuff on a set...," Cianfrance added. "I can't tell you the struggle we had to shoot that moustache, because everyone's like, 'Well, she might cut him. Why don't we let the art department shave his moustache first and then she can come in? We can just put shaving cream on there and they can act like she's done it', and so I was like, 'I think she can probably do it'.

"It was months and months of this conversation of whether or not Alicia could shave Michael's moustache. So it's just like, 'Alicia, do you think you can do it?' 'I think so'. 'Michael, what do you think? Do you trust her?' 'I trust her'. And she shaves his moustache. I can't tell you how dramatic it was on set."

Fassbender picked up the story, explaining, "The idea came to me that it would be more comfortable for her to kiss him without the moustache and it just seemed like one of those things of, you know, well, you try and change... you make changes to sort of work together as opposed to someone on their own.

"It was a simple, kind of silly idea, but... Derek likes simple, silly ideas... and Alicia thought it was a fun idea."
http://www.tv3.ie/xpose/article/ent...nder-cut-boyfriend-during-movie-shaving-scene


----------



## Morgane

Lagom said:


> Seeing lots of tweets about The light between oceans this morning. Apparently the trailer was on during the commercial break of The Bachelorette finale. The target audience is pretty obvious


I'm a bit sad because this movie has a great potential but that realease date.. They're also doing a great job marketing it as a more "accessible" movie.



aprilmayjune said:


> Wow what a great new article! A little too much Fassbender for my taste but *I like that it emphasizes them as a partnership, not "his girlfriend" or "her boyfriend."* You definitely get the sense that they're a stable unit.


I agree.

The photoshoot is really great. I don't know if I prefer the Vogue UK editorial.. but they're not comparable. This is definitely a more "glamourous" shoot.  Great cover story too. I like that the journalist emphasizes her career trajectory..  for those who still think that she comes from nowhere..
These parts in particular:


> To those who’ve worked with her, Vikander is such a rare force of nature that the only way she could have remained in Swedish obscurity would have been if she’d made a concerted effort to do so. Co-stars and past directors tell a similar story—one that begins with instant enchantment by some kind of ineffable star quality. “I was just beguiled by her!” says Joe Wright, director of _Anna Karenina_—a reaction that’s rather typical from her collaborators. Their admiration deepens as they witness Vikander’s perfectionist tenacity, born from years of ballet training. “In dance, you do it again, and you do it again, and you do it again, until you get it right,” says Redmayne. “The pain of ballet to get to the beauty. She brings that absolute rigor and absolute desire to give the very best.” Finally, and most powerfully, it’s about the emotional passion that she unleashes in a scene, all the more disarming due to her physical pristineness. As Redmayne puts in, “There’s this other thing that has nothing to do with her technical brilliance. A kind of deep emotion and capacity to feel that is volcanic.”
> 
> “Hollywood was like a rumor,” Vikander says. “Like a window onto another universe.”
> These two forces—rigorous determination and devil-may-care abandon—seem to be roiling about inside her. Which adds up to someone who’s more down to earth than she appears. True, she possesses a physical poise in pictures and on-screen that can be distancing or make her seem prissy or haughty. And yet in real life she has a big laugh and is surprisingly chatty—even a bit rambling. One might be interested to learn that she’s not afraid to tell a story with her mouth full of yogurt and that she carries around the retro dice game Yahtzee in her handbag. She’s private about her romance with Michael Fassbender, yet she’s been known to have a girlish enthusiasm for sharing naughty tidbits. “You might not think you can tease her, but she kind of likes to be teased,” says Wright. He recalls of their time making _Anna Karenina_, “She had a new boyfriend at the time, and she’d come in rather sloshed on Monday mornings. She had a little chafing on her chin from all the kissing she’d been doing on the weekend. I’d tease her about that. And I’d tease her about being a perfectionist as well. I really appreciate and admire her perfectionism, but it’s important that we don’t take ourselves too seriously.”





> A Swedish film director, Lisa Langseth, was looking for a girl to star in _Pure_, about a deeply troubled young woman whose only solace is classical music and who falls in love with an older, rather cruel conductor. After reading for Langseth numerous times, Vikander landed the part—one that called for remarkable darkness and savage rage. She fairly attacked it, and it unleashed a kind of cathartic dark thrill. She realized, “In film you get the license to try and go for emotions that you normally try to keep away from you . . . [but] certain emotions that you fear are [actually] very close to you.” Recently, Vikander re-watched that first film and thought, “Wow, where did I get that from? I really don’t know.”
> 
> Conquering the world of English-language films was another matter. For a memorable stint following _A Royal Affair_, Vikander embraced the life of a struggling artist, in all its scrappy, bohemian glory. She moved from Stockholm to London, where she shared an apartment with three Swedish girlfriends, who were all aspiring pop singers: Caroline Hjelt and Aino Jawo of the duo Icona Pop, and Tove Lo. (No doubt, they were the hottest Swedish rooming group ever to hit London.) The apartment spilled onto Portobello Market, so the kitchen was infested with rats. “It was the dirtiest bachelorette pad you’ve ever seen,” Vikander says. The four girls shared two beds and all their clothes, which they kept in a pile on the floor. She auditioned, unsuccessfully, for _Snow White and the Huntsman_ and _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_. She made 15 “self-tapes” for various American television pilots and got completely ignored. “I didn’t even get a ‘No,’ ” she says—her first taste of Hollywood.
> 
> Finally, a break came her way. Director Joe Wright was planning an adaptation of _Anna Karenina_ that would be highly stylized, “a ballet with words,” he says. While Wright was searching for an actress to play Kitty, Vikander’s dancing background was key to getting considered. “Dancers have this incredible discipline and rigor,” he says. “Their feet are bleeding, and still they have these serene faces.” But it was her raw performance in _Pure_ that sealed his decision to cast her. The film would set in motion nonstop film work—including some projects with famous actors which nonetheless turned out to be disappointments: _Son of a Gun_ (with Ewan McGregor), _Seventh Son_ (with Julianne Moore and Jeff Bridges),_The Fifth Estate_, starring Benedict Cumberbatch. She had a breakout of sorts in_Testament of Youth_, in which she played English pacifist Vera Brittain. But while generally well reviewed, the film never quite broke free from the predictable British period-piece mold.
> 
> It was not until Alex Garland’s script for _Ex Machina_ landed in her lap that she had the kind of material that would make her a movie star. The plot revolved around a computer analyst charged with administering a Turing test to an alluring female android. In fact, “_Is the really hot droid human?_” was the central dramatic question—one that any actress would love to sink her teeth into. The role of Ava called for an enormous amount of physical control and precise movements. Yet just beneath her perfect surface she had to suggest that she had real feelings. Vikander pulled off the balance exquisitely, and it earned her a Golden Globe nomination for best supporting actress.
> 
> If _Ex Machina_ was about an exacting balancing act, Tom Hooper’s _The Danish Girl_would call on her emotional abandon. No one involved was quite prepared for how much Vikander would internalize Gerda, who tackles every emotion—from silliness to rage to undying compassion—as her husband, Einar, attempts to undergo the first known gender-confirmation therapy. Yet the audition might have suggested it. In the scene she read, Gerda confronts Einar, after having seen him—dressed in public for the first time as Lili Elbe—kissing a man at the ball. Redmayne, who’d already been cast, recalls, “The camera was by my head. We read the scene, and got to the end of the scene. I was waiting for Tom [Hooper] to call ‘Cut.’ I looked over to my right, and there he was, gently sobbing.”
> 
> “The audition moved me to tears to an almost embarrassing extent,” admits Hooper. “Eddie was like, ‘You’re so busted. There’s no way you’re not going to cast her if she made you cry on the first take.’ I’m like, ‘No, no. I’m—it’s just a bit of allergy. I’m fine.’ ”
> 
> In _The Light Between Oceans_, based on a full-on weepie best-seller by M. L. Stedman that had director Derek Cianfrance crying on the C train in Brooklyn when he finished it, there was, likewise, no room for restraint. In his search for an actress to play Isabel—a woman so filled with grief that stealing a baby seems like the only option—he says, “I was looking for someone who had no filters. Isabel, if she loves you, she’s going to ask you to marry her. If she finds a baby at sea, she’s going to keep it. If she hates you, she’s never going to speak to you again.” Vikander’s major films had not yet come out when Cianfrance was doing the casting, so he was not familiar with her work. He recalls, “She didn’t come in there caked with makeup, trying to impress me. She came in there trying to explore something.” The audition lasted four hours. “She absolutely laid it all bare. Sometimes you meet with actors and they don’t want to embarrass themselves. They don’t want to fail. Alicia immediately came out with so much faith and trust and bravery.” (Note to readers: the word “brave” came up so many times in reference to Vikander that I couldn’t not include it in this piece.)


It's not surprising that directors,producers want to work with her and want to work with her again.


----------



## Morgane




----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


>



She's beautiful.


----------



## carmencrem

!


----------



## carmencrem

Lovely to pop into THIS happier thread look at this beauty


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Lovely to pop into THIS happier thread look at this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429989


Thanks, I was about to post this and you beat me to it

Here is Alicia in Faroe Islands with fans




src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Thanks, I was about to post this and you beat me to it
> 
> Here is Alicia in Faroe Islands with fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



She looks so beautiful! Can't believe I'm seeing her in a month![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 
I read they've wrapped today! Found on Instagram, using the #submergence hashtag


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> Thanks, I was about to post this and you beat me to it
> 
> Here is Alicia in Faroe Islands with fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


I'm trying to think what scenes they could be shooting there that don't involve James...most her scenes in the book are either with him or underwater...


----------



## August_Lee

*AliciaVikanderItalia* ‏@*VikanderITALY*  4h4 hours ago
The Light Between Oceans will premiere at the Venice Film Festival on September 1st. Both Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender will attend


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> *AliciaVikanderItalia* ‏@*VikanderITALY*  4h4 hours ago
> The Light Between Oceans will premiere at the Venice Film Festival on September 1st. Both Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender will attend



Yes!!! I need to buy a dress [emoji7][emoji177][emoji76][emoji92][emoji178] haha


----------



## Lagom

Here's the soundtrack album track list for The Light Between Oceans. Can't wait to hear it!

1. Letters
2. Tom
3. At First Sight
4. The Dinghy
5. Isabel
6. In God’s Hands
7. The Rattle
8. To Resent
9. Janus
10. A Wonderful Father
11. Lucy Grace
12. Path of Light
13. The Return
14. Hannah Roennfeldt
15. Still Your Husband
16. To Forgive
17. Each Day We Spent Together
18. To Be Loved
19. The Light Between Oceans

http://filmmusicreporter.com/2016/08/03/the-light-between-oceans-soundtrack-details/


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> Here's the soundtrack album track list for The Light Between Oceans. Can't wait to hear it!
> 
> 1. Letters
> 2. Tom
> 3. At First Sight
> 4. The Dinghy
> 5. Isabel
> 6. In God’s Hands
> 7. The Rattle
> 8. To Resent
> 9. Janus
> 10. A Wonderful Father
> 11. Lucy Grace
> 12. Path of Light
> 13. The Return
> 14. Hannah Roennfeldt
> 15. Still Your Husband
> 16. To Forgive
> 17. Each Day We Spent Together
> 18. To Be Loved
> 19. The Light Between Oceans
> 
> http://filmmusicreporter.com/2016/08/03/the-light-between-oceans-soundtrack-details/



Gotta repost in his thread! Wow!


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> src



This!!!


----------



## Selayang430

Marie Claire France September 2016


----------



## Selayang430

Jolie Germany September 2016


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Marie Claire France September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430570
> View attachment 3430571
> View attachment 3430572
> View attachment 3430573



Hey thank you for these! Do you have a HQ version of the pics? I know how to speak French language and I'd like to read the article but I can't read the last page


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Hey thank you for these! Do you have a HQ version of the pics? I know how to speak French language and I'd like to read the article but I can't read the last page



Not able to get the clear version of the last page. We rely on you to tell us what the interesting part of the interview.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Hey thank you for these! Do you have a HQ version of the pics? I know how to speak French language and I'd like to read the article but I can't read the last page



Found it .


----------



## carmencrem

Uh here she talks about the perks of working as a model for Vuitton, a brand she has always really liked (she has always admired Ghesquiere). Then she says she enjoys being a model (for Vuitton) apart than an actress.
They ask her something about her being so private and she says she's not private when it comes to her family but when it comes to love it's 100% her business. Is Living/being with another actor (fassbender) difficult? Here, again, she avoids the questions, replying that everything is difficult in life.
They ask her about her character in TLBO, which she finds very strong and loving but also human, so fragile and exposed. In fact, she says she's attracted to character who can also make bad choices, cause it's human complexity what she likes the most. 
Then they ask her always the same questions about her parents reading her scripts (yes) and her character in Bourne (strong).
I can't read the last page...! :/


----------



## carmencrem

Oh in the last page they ask her about sexism in Hollywood and she says it's true. It has never affected her personally but it exists, in Sweden it's very different. They they ask her about playing in movies in different languages, that is challenging (she recalls A Royal Affair) and she says she is learning a big of French with Ghesquiere and his team and she loves the language. 
Always the same things btw and as usual they ask her something about her private life and she definitely avoids the question and changes topic. 
Cool the part about French language, I didn't know she knew some words but I do know she loves French music!


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Oh in the last page they ask her about sexism in Hollywood and she says it's true. It has never affected her personally but it exists, in Sweden it's very different. They they ask her about playing in movies in different languages, that is challenging (she recalls A Royal Affair) and she says she is learning a big of French with Ghesquiere and his team and she loves the language.
> Always the same things btw and as usual they ask her something about her private life and she definitely avoids the question and changes topic.
> *Cool the part about French language, I didn't know she knew some words but I do know she loves French music*!


I remember someone said on here that she leaned French in school.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Oh in the last page they ask her about sexism in Hollywood and she says it's true. It has never affected her personally but it exists, in Sweden it's very different. They they ask her about playing in movies in different languages, that is challenging (she recalls A Royal Affair) and she says she is learning a big of French with Ghesquiere and his team and she loves the language.
> Always the same things btw and as usual they ask her something about her private life and she definitely avoids the question and changes topic.
> Cool the part about French language, I didn't know she knew some words but I do know she loves French music!



Many thanks for the translation !


----------



## carmencrem

I didn't know about French but I wouldn't be surprised.. She loves French songs and she works with French people in fashion world.
Btw I couldn't read very well the last page so maybe I've missed something. Hope to find another one in an even higher quality


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji173]️


----------



## August_Lee

Taken in NYC before her appearance on Jimmy Fallon






src


----------



## carmencrem

!!


----------



## carmencrem

another man!


----------



## pearlyqueen

This guy on IMDb saw TLBO yesterday. He calls himself "a grumpy reviewer" but loved the film giving it a 10 and calling it perfect! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Xx


----------



## carmencrem

Ahahah sorry


----------



## pearlyqueen

More comments on TLBO from the guy I posted earlier via IMDb - he saw the film yesterday








Starting to see a lot of love for TLBO [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another poster on IMDB saw TLBO last night and calls it wonderful with mesmerising performances by Michael and Alicia [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

THESE TWO!
Talking about their special Oscars' night, Tomb Raider and Assassins Creed and  dancing


----------



## carmencrem

Xx


----------



## carmencrem

Cute!!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lol this is the problem with being a fan of a couple--you see everything twice from both of their fandoms. especially as more tlbo reviews come out, could we just put them in his thread maybe? it could use the positivity anyway


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol this is the problem with being a fan of a couple--you see everything twice from both of their fandoms. especially as more tlbo reviews come out, could we just put them in his thread maybe? it could use the positivity anyway



I hear you! But if we don't post in both we are castigated for it. Tbh it's only a very small section of Michael's fans who can't accept they are a couple - there are many more who are happy for him!


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> I hear you! But if we don't post in both we are castigated for it. Tbh it's only a very small section of Michael's fans who can't accept they are a couple - there are many more who are happy for him!


ahh but if you do post in both you get "whose thread is it anyway???" gotta love these no-win situations, right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> ahh but if you do post in both you get "whose thread is it anyway???" gotta love these no-win situations, right?



That too! The bottom line is if the post is about both of them as in TLBO I post in both threads. But I feel quite at liberty to post about Alicia in Michael's if I'm talking about them as a couple - despite some people not approving!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Some very important Bourne-related journalism:

http://www.elle.com/culture/movies-...butterfly-clip-jason-bourne/?src=socialflowTW


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol this is the problem with being a fan of a couple--you see everything twice from both of their fandoms. especially as more tlbo reviews come out, could we just put them in his thread maybe? it could use the positivity anyway



Please post it here too! I can't be bothered going over to that thread and getting infected with all the bitterness. It's much more pleasant over here


----------



## Selayang430

French Numero Magazine


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> French Numero Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431733
> View attachment 3431734
> View attachment 3431735
> View attachment 3431736


unfortunately I can't read it, it's not large enough, but I could read the questions about the Oscars and being nominated among so many talented actresses, Jason Bourne, working with Wim Wenders, Vikarious and Ingrid Bergman. Nothing about her personal life (Fassbender, family, etc). But I need to wait for HQ pics to translate it  i think in few days aliciavikander.us will post it! thanks btw, the photo is gorgeous!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> unfortunately I can't read it, it's not large enough, but I could read the questions about the Oscars and being nominated among so many talented actresses, Jason Bourne, working with Wim Wenders, Vikarious and Ingrid Bergman. Nothing about her personal life (Fassbender, family, etc). But I need to wait for HQ pics to translate it  i think in few days aliciavikander.us will post it! thanks btw, the photo is gorgeous!



Ok, thanks ! Unfortunately there is no HD version available now.


----------



## August_Lee

scans from Vanity Fair

















source


----------



## August_Lee

cont.
















source


----------



## August_Lee

cont.

























source


----------



## August_Lee

cont.








source


----------



## August_Lee

New poster for TLBO




src


----------



## carmencrem

Thank you for all these goodies!


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Thank you for all these goodies!


Thanks so much
























source


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


Yes! How did you embed these gifs, I was trying to share the same set in his thread


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> Yes! How did you embed these gifs, I was trying to share the same set in his thread


On my PC, I right click and click on 'copy image location' and then I click this  

 and then I paste the image location in there. Then the pic/gif should show up


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> On my PC, I right click and click on 'copy image location' and then I click this
> 
> and then I paste the image location in there. Then the pic/gif should show up



ohhh so you can do it a gif at a time but not the whole set together?


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> ohhh so you can do it a gif at a time but not the whole set together?


Yeah, _I think_ that's the only way you can do it


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> Yeah, _I think_ that's the only way you can do it


haha glad we have heroes like you to share images and articles and scans properly instead of me, who's lazy as **** and basically like hey guys check out this link that might or might not even work


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> haha glad we have heroes like you to share images and articles and scans properly instead of me, who's lazy as **** and basically like hey guys check out this link that might or might not even work


thanks





src


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander & Michael Fassbender* congratulating each other













src


----------



## mollie12

I think Submergence is basically done.  I wonder if she's in Sweden to prep for Euphoria.


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> *Alicia Vikander & Michael Fassbender* congratulating each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



Gotta repost


----------



## August_Lee

I believe this is new


----------



## August_Lee

from lilli73 on tumblr


> In an interview with the german newspaper “Hannoversche Allgemeine” Alicia Vikander stated that the shooting of “Euphoria” starts on August,the 17th in Bavaria.
> 
> Charlotte Rampling is going to play Vikanders and Greens mother.



http://www.haz.de/Sonntag/Promi-Talk/Trauen-Sie-noch-ihrem-Smartphone-Interview-mit-Alicia-Vikander


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> from lilli73 on tumblr
> 
> 
> http://www.haz.de/Sonntag/Promi-Talk/Trauen-Sie-noch-ihrem-Smartphone-Interview-mit-Alicia-Vikander



Thank you!


----------



## carmencrem

Alicia about her character, Isabel and Tom's love, Isabel's transparent nature, the idea of what a timeless love story is, her opinions on love and hope, what the film meant to her on a personal level (she cried reading the script and the book, which she loved). Then she talks about the intimacy of the scenes Cianfrance films, about how this film it's a story about two good people who can take wrong decisions moved by love. 
Cute!


----------



## carmencrem

There's also the Michaels one, on his thread. Both cute. Michael says gorgeous things about Isabel


----------



## carmencrem

Very good review of TLBO! Found on IMDb  no spoilers


----------



## JaneWT

An article in today's Sunday Times about Tulip Fever's delay.  Apologies for the many pics.  The first pic is just an overview of how the whole article looked in the paper.


----------



## jcsepjj

JaneWT said:


> An article in today's Sunday Times about Tulip Fever's delay.  Apologies for the many pics.  The first pic is just an overview of how the whole article looked in the paper.
> 
> View attachment 3433540
> View attachment 3433541
> View attachment 3433542
> View attachment 3433543
> View attachment 3433544
> View attachment 3433545
> View attachment 3433546



Thanks! TF is a huge mystery. Weinstein said a few weeks ago that it was because of Alicia's schedule they decided to postpone it but they must have know about both JB and TLBO when they set the release date to July 15 so I don't buy it. With a cast like that it makes you wonder where it all went wrong.


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/tlbomovie/status/762330067280154624 goodbye stache [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> https://twitter.com/tlbomovie/status/762330067280154624 goodbye stache [emoji7]


















src


----------



## August_Lee

jcsepjj said:


> Thanks! TF is a huge mystery. Weinstein said a few weeks ago that it was because of Alicia's schedule they decided to postpone it but they must have know about both JB and TLBO when they set the release date to July 15 so I don't buy it. *With a cast like that it makes you wonder where it all went wrong*.


I've always had a reservation about this movie despite the cast because of the director past films and Harvey Weinstein. 

Justin Chadwick films like 'Mandela' and 'The Other Boleyn Girl' aren't really good films and with Harvey, majority of the films (other than Tarantino and a few great films here and there) HW gets he seems to mess them up by continuously editing them or releasing them at terrible dates.


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> I've always had a reservation about this movie despite the cast because of the director past films and Harvey Weinstein.
> 
> Justin Chadwick films like 'Mandela' and 'The Other Boleyn Girl' aren't really good films and with Harvey, majority of the films (other than Tarantino and a few great films here and there) HW gets he seems to mess them up by continuously editing them or releasing them at terrible dates.


I can only hope there's a director's cut somewhere down the line. Why bother hiring Tom ****ing Stoppard if you're just going to cut and paste his words until the whole thing's unrecognizable? Totally don't get it.


----------



## carmencrem

Hello guys, just shared some new positive reviews of TLBO on Michael's thread. That movie looks super!


----------



## Morgane

Selayang430 said:


> Marie Claire France September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430570
> View attachment 3430571
> View attachment 3430572
> View attachment 3430573


The first photo is really good.



JaneWT said:


> An article in today's Sunday Times about Tulip Fever's delay.  Apologies for the many pics.  The first pic is just an overview of how the whole article looked in the paper.
> 
> View attachment 3433540
> View attachment 3433541
> View attachment 3433542
> View attachment 3433543
> View attachment 3433544
> View attachment 3433545
> View attachment 3433546


Thanks! Moggach,Stoppard,Owen are comprehensively disappointed. I hope to be wrong,but I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't get a  theatrical release. This is another Suite Française.



jcsepjj said:


> Thanks! TF is a huge mystery. Weinstein said a few weeks ago that it was because of Alicia's schedule they decided to postpone it but they must have know about both JB and TLBO when they set the release date to July 15 so I don't buy it. With a cast like that it makes you wonder where it all went wrong.


I really doubt that was the reason.. I think they've financial problems and this film is not a priority for them or they don't know what to do with it. They're constantly changing their plans,so it's not surprising. 

DanViop– ‏@DanViop
A few weeks ago I had the chance to meet Alicia Vikander. She was lovely to atend the fans waiting outside her hotel





Does anyone know something about these pics?































Source


----------



## Lagom

mollie12 said:


> I think Submergence is basically done.  I wonder if she's in Sweden to prep for Euphoria.



So this guy runs a vlog and he spotted Alicia yesterday on a restaurant on Mallorca. He talks about seeing her at 4:05 and walks past her (and Michael?) at 4:42. Hope she's having a good time! Heard they have great food there so I think she might be 



Does anyone know when the Jason Bourne China promotion will begin?


----------



## Selayang430

Lagom said:


> So this guy runs a vlog and he spotted Alicia yesterday on a restaurant on Mallorca. He talks about seeing her at 4:05 and walks past her (and Michael?) at 4:42. Hope she's having a good time! Heard they have great food there so I think she might be
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when the Jason Bourne China promotion will begin?




Saw some news about Jason Bourne premiere in China on 16 and Star Trek on 18 August. Star Trek already has official announcement on this with some fans activity to win premiere pass whereas there is no such official stuff about Jason Bourne yet whatsoever. So I don't know if there is really a promo tour there.


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> So this guy runs a vlog and he spotted Alicia yesterday on a restaurant on Mallorca. He talks about seeing her at 4:05 and walks past her (and Michael?) at 4:42. Hope she's having a good time! Heard they have great food there so I think she might be
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when the Jason Bourne China promotion will begin?




What? Weird...


----------



## August_Lee

Most of us have seen the B-Roll for TLBO already on IMDb but its been finally uploaded on YouTube


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> Does anyone know something about these pics?


Those pics are from Guldbaggen Awards on January 21, 2013




src


----------



## carmencrem

sometimes I need to remember how much I love this thread.  
Here's a new still from TLBO! [emoji170]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3434936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes I need to remember how much I love this thread.
> Here's a new still from TLBO! [emoji170]



This round he carried her bridal style !


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3434936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes I need to remember how much I love this thread.
> Here's a new still from TLBO! [emoji170]


Thanks. I really hope when this goes to DVD that it will be a Director's Cut because I know they had to cut certain scenes (from the book) because of the PG-13 rating


----------



## August_Lee

Eva Green plays the "selfish sister" on an upcoming film Euphoria(2017) with Alicia Vikander





src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Thanks. I really hope when this goes to DVD that it will be a Director's Cut because I know they had to cut certain scenes (from the book) because of the PG-13 rating



Exactly I hope THE SAME. The same. So you think at VFF they will show a possible full version / uncensored (if there's one) or a proper pg-13 one?


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Eva Green plays the "selfish sister" on an upcoming film Euphoria(2017) with Alicia Vikander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



Thank you for this. Can't wait for this movie. Lisa is so cool. The cast too. Toppppp!


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Exactly I hope THE SAME. The same. So you think at VFF they will show a possible full version / uncensored (if there's one) or a proper pg-13 one?


God, I hope they would do that but I doubt it. 



Spoiler



The scene where she puts her hands in his pocket


 is a scene I know can't be in the PG-13 version.

I love how they are marketing the film but the downsize is the movie having that ratings tbh.


----------



## Lagom

Selayang430 said:


> Saw some news about Jason Bourne premiere in China on 16 and Star Trek on 18 August. Star Trek already has official announcement on this with some fans activity to win premiere pass whereas there is no such official stuff about Jason Bourne yet whatsoever. So I don't know if there is really a promo tour there.



Hmm, guess we'll have to wait and see. Pretty sure her personal trainer said he was going to travel to Asia with her in August, but maybe they changed their minds about the Asia tour.


----------



## Lagom

carmencrem said:


> What? Weird...



Yeah, definitely unexpected. Sure, he could be mistaken but to me it looks like her. And I think a Swede would recognize her from 5 m distance, right?


----------



## Lagom

August_Lee said:


> God, I hope they would do that but I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The scene where she puts her hands in his pocket
> 
> 
> is a scene I know can't be in the PG-13 version.
> 
> I love how they are marketing the film but the downsize is the movie having that ratings tbh.



Wow, not familiar with the American rating system, but would that be enough to make it R-rated? I mean, they don't even need to show it explicitly. Just a hint with her whispering to his ear. Really hope they found a way to make it PG-13 friendly. Love that scene!


----------



## August_Lee

Lagom said:


> Wow, not familiar with the American rating system, but would that be enough to make it R-rated? I mean, they don't even need to show it explicitly. Just a hint with her whispering to his ear. Really hope they found a way to make it PG-13 friendly. Love that scene!


Its possible it could be in the movie. I should've wrote that along with it the rating I probably wouldn't think a Disney type movie would have that. 

I hope I'm wrong and I'm just over worrying/worrying too much about that scene.


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> Yeah, definitely unexpected. Sure, he could be mistaken but to me it looks like her. And I think a Swede would recognize her from 5 m distance, right?



Since in this thread I can express my opinion more freely than in his, I'm pretty sure it's them. That guy has the same hair/neck/curls/earlobe and shirt Michael has. I also could think it's not him, but since that lookalike is with a possible Alicia... I think it's theme it's weird to find two lookalike of a couple at the same table


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Since in this thread I can express my opinion more freely than in his, I'm pretty sure it's them. That guy has the same hair/neck/curls/earlobe and shirt Michael has. I also could think it's not him, but since that lookalike is with a possible Alicia... I think it's theme it's weird to find two lookalike of a couple at the same table


We've never be 100% sure it either of them but I think it them also. I remember this same type of argument I think in May about seeing both of them (with a picture of both of them) at a some food festival with Bjork performing in Australia. Many people said it weren't them and others said it was them; found out it was them because a poster (can't remember their name) found old pictures of Alicia and Michael wearing the same jackets in both pics.


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> We've never be 100% sure it either of them but I think it them also. I remember there this same type of argument I think in May about seeing both of them (with a picture of both of them) at a some food festival with Bjork performing in Australia. Many people said it weren't them and others said it was them; found out it was them because a poster (can't remember their name) found old pictures of Alicia and Michael wearing the same jackets in both pics.



Me and pearlyqueen and Allie found out it was them! This time I recognise his shirt too but it's more difficult to say. Btw you know what I think. I think it's them, and I'll think it's them until I find a real proof it's not them. If I find a proof it's not them, okay, no problem in admitting it, but as long as I don't and that guy confirmed its them I can't see why he should be lying. Everytime they are together some people start going mad and finding every possible excuse to deny it. And it's always the same broken record...


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> We've never be 100% sure it either of them but I think it them also. I remember there this same type of argument I think in May about seeing both of them (with a picture of both of them) at a some food festival with Bjork performing in Australia. Many people said it weren't them and others said it was them; found out it was them because a poster (can't remember their name) found old pictures of Alicia and Michael wearing the same jackets in both pics.



Btw obviously being 100% sure it's impossible :/


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Me and pearlyqueen and Allie found out it was them! This time I recognise his shirt too but it's more difficult to say. Btw you know what I think. I think it's them, and I'll think it's them until I find a real proof it's not them. If I find a proof it's not them, okay, no problem in admitting it, but as long as I don't and that guy confirmed its them I can't see why he should be lying. Everytime they are together some people start going mad and finding every possible excuse to deny it. And it's always the same broken record...



It is safe to say that we have reasonable ground to believe it's them. Until solid evidence available proving otherwise. 
I found that the possibility of the guy with intention to cheat ab-initio is remotely low.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> It is safe to say that we have reasonable ground to believe it's them. Until solid evidence available proving otherwise.
> I found that the possibility of the guy with intention to cheat ab-initio is remotely low.



[emoji1316]


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.dotwnews.com/interviews/interview-alicia-vikander-in-and-out-of-the-spotlight despite what it's written, this interview isn't 100% new.. It's from this years but few months ago, cos I found it translates in Gioia (Italian magazine) in May!


----------



## Selayang430

This lady who lives in LA is a journalist watched TLBO . She gave A- and praised Alicia. She thinks Alicia acts very well like in the Danish Girl - better than the male lead. Her role will make the audience feel like she is "worse off marrying him" but she remains the biggest happiness in his life. She said due to the setting of the role, Alicia will be more easy to get praises/ recognition. 
My view is Michael 's role is more subtle and not so expressive. It is a more difficult role to play.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3435291
View attachment 3435303


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> This lady who lives in LA is a journalist watched TLBO . She gave A- and praised Alicia. She thinks Alicia acts very well like in the Danish Girl - better than the male lead. Her role will make the audience feel like she is "worse off marrying him" but she remains the biggest happiness in his life. She said due to the setting of the role, Alicia will be more easy to get praises/ recognition.
> My view is Michael 's role is more subtle and not so expressive. It is a more difficult role to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435291



I can't see the pic..


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I can't see the pic..



In Chinese .....


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> In Chinese .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435304



Ah! Ok, thanks!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Ah! Ok, thanks!



The lady said she cried many times


----------



## carmencrem

Btw


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435317



Do you think this guy has the motivation to make this up ?


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Do you think this guy has the motivation to make this up ?



Why on earth would he make it up? I can't find a reason... I don't think so at all.  I will believe him until I have proof of the contrary.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Why on earth would he make it up? I can't find a reason... I don't think so at all.  I will believe him until I have proof of the contrary.



Ok. Maybe I am a bit sceptic previously . Anyway thinking about it he didn't know upfront he would meet them there. Seeing them is a bonus - he may happy to disclose but doesn't mean he made the whole thing up.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Ok. Maybe I am a bit sceptic previously . Anyway thinking about it he didn't know upfront he would meet them there. Seeing them is a bonus - he may happy to disclose but doesn't mean he made the whole thing up.



Tbh I would do the same, in that situation. It's easy to say you'd call the actor and ask him for a selfie, but when it comes to do it irl it's pretty embarrassing to bother people on vacation...


----------



## August_Lee

Tomb Raider will be filmed in South Africa


> *Premier Annastacia Palaszczuk and Screen Queensland blame Federal Government after Gold Coast’s Tomb Raider loss*
> *
> THE Premier and Screen Queensland have blasted inadequate Federal Government tax incentives after those behind the next Tomb Raider movie dumped the Gold Coast as a location.
> 
> The city came tantalisingly close to securing the next instalment in the MGM and GK films’ multimillion-dollar franchise but Screen Queensland last night confirmed Tomb Raider would no longer be coming.*
> 
> “They requested an uplift to the Federal Government’s Location Offset from 16.5 per cent to 30 per cent but were unable to secure a decision in time and had to make the shoot elsewhere,” Screen Queensland said in a statement.
> 
> “Screen Queensland was advised the lack of uplift to the Location Offset incentive was the key factor.”
> The Location Offset is effectively a Federal Government rebate available to big budget moviemakers spending more than $15 million.
> 
> Other countries including the UK, Canada, New Zealand, Fiji and South Africa offer the Location Offset at 30 per cent.
> 
> *Gutted AusFilm CEO Debra Richards said last night she understood Tomb Raider was now going to South Africa instead*.



http://www.goldcoastbulletin.com.au...k=8f680c38eb6d33b841942820049ca924-1470776327


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Tomb Raider will be filmed in South Africa
> 
> 
> http://www.goldcoastbulletin.com.au...k=8f680c38eb6d33b841942820049ca924-1470776327



Thank you for this!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Ah! Ok, thanks!



The poster said she was not required to sign  any NDA. I asked if the movie company did so for words of mouth - she yet to reply.


----------



## Selayang430

Finally!  universal picture China's official blog has announced this - 16 August - China Beijing - Matt & Alicia


----------



## Selayang430

Redundant post


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://auction.catawiki.com/kavels/...tent=Jeans_website&utm_campaign=jeans_charity

How much would _you _pay for her actual jeans?

How much do _you _hate that she's a size 00?

(The answer to both is infinity, in my case)


----------



## blueblues

I saw Jason Bourne today. Since the reviews have been mixed my expectations weren’t that high, but I really liked it. On par with Ultimatum, but not as good as Identity, my favorite.

Alicia was steely and stone-faced, but with a ton of schemes and emotions just behind the eyes. The perfect player who you _want_ to root for, though you don’t know if you should. I still have no idea what Heather’s agenda is, jut that she has one.
Matt was really good too, desperate and tormented. He doesn’t have to speak much really.
Those two carried the film in my opinion.

BTW, I watched *Hotell *the other night, and look what I found:


So maybe the infamous butterfly clip (as a marker for indifference to your appearance) – the one that Alicia suggested for Heather - originally was an idea from Lisa Langseth. I like it!


----------



## August_Lee

blueblues said:


> BTW, I watched *Hotell *the other night, and look what I found:
> View attachment 3436656
> 
> So maybe the infamous butterfly clip (as a marker for indifference to your appearance) – the one that Alicia suggested for Heather - originally was an idea from Lisa Langseth. I like it!



New video


----------



## zashikibuta

blueblues said:


> I saw Jason Bourne today. Since the reviews have been mixed my expectations weren’t that high, but I really liked it. On par with Ultimatum, but not as good as Identity, my favorite.
> 
> Alicia was steely and stone-faced, but with a ton of schemes and emotions just behind the eyes. The perfect player who you _want_ to root for, though you don’t know if you should. I still have no idea what Heather’s agenda is, jut that she has one.
> Matt was really good too, desperate and tormented. He doesn’t have to speak much really.
> Those two carried the film in my opinion.
> 
> BTW, I watched *Hotell *the other night, and look what I found:
> View attachment 3436656
> 
> So maybe the infamous butterfly clip (as a marker for indifference to your appearance) – the one that Alicia suggested for Heather - originally was an idea from Lisa Langseth. I like it!


Soo interesting...this is really in response to an anti-Alicia fan (possibly from The Fassie thread?  ...who mentioned (s)he was sooo annoyed that she wore that ugly butterfly clip the whole time during the movie.

Alicia was playing a CIA employee in a male dominated workplace where unfortunately women feel they have to downplay their feminity, focus on work to be taken seriously.  I know someone who gets singled out for wearing jewelry and open toed shoes....so YES, "butterfly clips" are a real thing. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Selayang430

New still - The Light Between Oceans


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> New still - The Light Between Oceans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436999



So cute[emoji873][emoji873][emoji873]


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Guys i have tickets for everything in Venice: premiere, screening with actors, screening without actors.. So cool. I admit I deserved it. I haven't slept tonight I was so anxious. And now it's okay!!! Officially on sept 1st! [emoji91]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


>




Thank you, I've just seen it. She's so cute. I love the way she laughs and that interviewer has a crush on her! [emoji23]


----------



## blueblues

carmencrem said:


> Guys i have tickets for everything in Venice: premiere, screening with actors, screening without actors.. So cool. I admit I deserved it. I haven't slept tonight I was so anxious. And now it's okay!!! Officially on sept 1st! [emoji91]


Congratulations! You definitely deserve it.



carmencrem said:


> Thank you, I've just seen it. She's so cute. I love the way she laughs and that interviewer has a crush on her! [emoji23]


She is more endearing than ever in that one. Like with the question if people treat her differently after the Oscar win, and she has like five different facial expressions before finally answering “No???”
.
Someone has to make a GIF of that.


----------



## carmencrem

blueblues said:


> Congratulations! You definitely deserve it.
> 
> 
> She is more endearing than ever in that one. Like with the question if people treat her differently after the Oscar win, and she has like five different facial expressions before finally answering “No???”
> .
> Someone has to make a GIF of that.



Thank you! X

And yes, I can't make gifs but her face in that moment is priceless! [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another person who saw TLBO and loved it:


----------



## aprilmayjune

https://twitter.com/BrennanCarley/status/763782632412962816

this person liked tlbo but also raises an interesting point--what _are _Alicia stans called? she found a pun on her name for her production company, there's got to be one for her fans too...think, people!


----------



## BadAzzBish

aprilmayjune said:


> https://twitter.com/BrennanCarley/status/763782632412962816
> 
> this person liked tlbo but also raises an interesting point--what _are _Alicia stans called? she found a pun on her name for her production company, there's got to be one for her fans too...think, people!


The Basikanders (Basic + Vikander) [emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

I really love her smile here [emoji873] very cute


----------



## aprilmayjune

BadAzzBish said:


> The Basikanders (Basic + Vikander) [emoji23]


Nah that just sounds like a badass harry potter creature


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Nah that just sounds like a badass harry potter creature



And there's nothing basic about Alicia either!


----------



## carmencrem

https://instagram.com/p/BI-4_ytgNK4/ cute new (aired now) video from TLBO press [emoji57][emoji178] poor interviewer lol


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Guys i have tickets for everything in Venice: premiere, screening with actors, screening without actors.. So cool. I admit I deserved it. I haven't slept tonight I was so anxious. And now it's okay!!! Officially on sept 1st! [emoji91]


Congrats!!!!!








carmencrem said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BI-4_ytgNK4/ cute new (aired now) video from TLBO press [emoji57][emoji178] poor interviewer lol


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Congrats!!!!!



Oh thanks! Bye they're illegally cute [emoji24][emoji7][emoji178]


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> https://twitter.com/BrennanCarley/status/763782632412962816
> 
> this person liked tlbo but also raises an interesting point--what _are _Alicia stans called? she found a pun on her name for her production company, there's got to be one for her fans too...think, people!


That’s right, I have never seen a name for it. Maybe the fan base has to be teenage girls for it to stick, but let’s try anyway just for fun.

This is not easy, especially in your second language, but how about *Vikandeers*? 








La Vikander and her Vikandeers.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/1...r?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter interview to Derek Cianfrance. God, I love this man! One of my favourite directors of all times! Such a sensitive genius. Great interview about TLBO. [emoji1316][emoji177][emoji873]


----------



## carmencrem

Alicia's makeup artist and stylist are in China now, so I think she's there! 
I posted few interviews with Derek Cianfrance about TLBO and the two actors on Michaels thread. Sorry, I forgot to post them here.. Too busy today! 
Btw I think Alicia's in China or she will definitely be tomorrow.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Alicia's makeup artist and stylist are in China now, so I think she's there!
> I posted few interviews with Derek Cianfrance about TLBO and the two actors on Michaels thread. Sorry, I forgot to post them here.. Too busy today!
> Btw I think Alicia's in China or she will definitely be tomorrow.



I will post her pic of the China promo tour here. Hopefully we can get some starting today


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I will post her pic of the China promo tour here. Hopefully we can get some starting today



Great!!! Thanks dear!


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia landed in Beijing


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia landed in Beijing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439445
> View attachment 3439446
> View attachment 3439447
> View attachment 3439448



Thank you!


----------



## blueblues

carmencrem said:


> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/1...r?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter interview to Derek Cianfrance. God, I love this man! One of my favourite directors of all times! Such a sensitive genius. Great interview about TLBO.


Yes, he is really great!
Here is another one from EW:  http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/13/light-between-oceans-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander

I like the part about the casting, which goes back to what DC said in the Vogue US cover interview:


> Derek Cianfrance, who directed The Light Between Oceans, compares Alicia’s Isabel—the wife of a lighthouse keeper who takes in a baby carried ashore in a lifeboat—to some of his favorite no-holds-barred screen performances: Vivien Leigh’s Scarlett O’Hara, Gena Rowlands’s Mabel in A Woman Under the Influence, Emily Watson’s Bess in Breaking the Waves. “Alicia has this ripe internal world,” he says, “and when the camera points to her, you can see the tornadoes inside. It’s spellbinding. She’s not afraid to be ugly, to be unlikable, to fail. And she gave me as much on the thirtieth take as on the first.”



Also:


> Michael is the heavyweight champion of the world, pound for pound, and Alicia is like a thoroughbred. So we had Muhammed Ali and Seabiscut. Naturally they’re going to be champions together.


----------



## carmencrem

new beautiful still [emoji177]


----------



## carmencrem

Sorryyyyy wrong thread! X


----------



## carmencrem

I think with TLBO there's a problem with some people who didn't read the book. I read and posted here of guys who didn't read the book but loved the movie, but this guy for example  (who said 2/3 times he's not into the genre at all so he wasn't very interested), didn't read the book and didn't like very much the movie and couldn't understand the characters even tho he loved the cinematography, the actors and praised very much their chemistry, which is a good point. I don't think he understood very much about the story tho [emoji23] he doesn't say anything special about the movie, this review is too quick and superficial..
This woman read book + saw the movie and loved both, like the majority of people I read around tbh. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Btw the Internet is crazy again for the spot they saw yesterday and this is very great! I keep reading tons of tweets of people of different sex/age who really want to see this so.. Fingers crossed for the release date!


----------



## carmencrem

Wrong thread!


----------



## carmencrem

Sorry! Wrong thread


----------



## Selayang430

Beijing press conference with Matt - see pic #2 - Alicia as magneto


----------



## August_Lee

Carmen, I think you posted those pics in the wrong thread


----------



## carmencrem

Sorry guys but posting in two threads of a couple sometimes can be tough ahah 

Btw she's so cute, of course she chose magneto! [emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia shows her muscle to Matt while waiting for the interview to start


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/sco...R-_-ScottishSun-_-20160815-_-News-_-545061849 cute article of Alicia who felt intimidated by Michael before knowing him and was anxious  then she says she'd love to work with him again!


----------



## Selayang430

Redundant


----------



## Selayang430

This is Alicia 's 2nd trip to China. She was in shanghai's Chanel 's event in 2013


----------



## carmencrem

new and very cute! [emoji177]


----------



## blueblues

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia shows her muscle to Matt while waiting for the interview to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440263
> View attachment 3440259
> View attachment 3440260
> View attachment 3440261


"Hey Matt, check out these guns!"  

Video clip of the same sequence: https://twitter.com/Mattypagedamon/status/765153284680130561


----------



## Morgane

blueblues said:


> I saw Jason Bourne today. Since the reviews have been mixed my expectations weren’t that high, but I really liked it. On par with Ultimatum, but not as good as Identity, my favorite.
> 
> *Alicia was steely and stone-faced, but with a ton of schemes and emotions just behind the eyes. The perfect player who you want to root for, though you don’t know if you should. *I still have no idea what Heather’s agenda is, jut that she has one.
> Matt was really good too, desperate and tormented. He doesn’t have to speak much really.
> Those two carried the film in my opinion.


It's what I've read in many reviews. Her character is supposed to be cold,emotionless but she's an actress who is always able to convey so much only via micro expressions.



Selayang430 said:


> Beijing press conference with Matt - see pic #2 - Alicia as magneto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440160
> View attachment 3440161


They were asked who Lara Croft and Jason Bourne would partner up with between Magneto and Batman. 



Selayang430 said:


> This is Alicia 's 2nd trip to China. She was in shanghai's Chanel 's event in 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440396
> View attachment 3440397
> View attachment 3440398
> View attachment 3440399


She attended several Chanel's and Dior's events in 2012/2013. But according to some people she came out of nowhere with her fashion contract..


----------



## Morgane

This girl worked as an extra on the Tulip Fever set and she met Alicia. Very nice story:

"omg sure! the movie is probably never gonna come out lmao, since this was like 2 years ago now, but she’s so lovely! i can’t talk much about the movie though just what she was like and the **** we talked about, also this got pretty long
she seemed shy to start off with, but is so stunning. i had a scene where i follow her into the shot (amazing i know) so we had the same cue, but we had to be completely out of shot for about 10 seconds beforehand, which means like an hour in filming times. it was SO HOT and we were in like… tudor gear so they unlocked some random ass shed for us to hang out in instead lmao

SO ANYWAY we’re both in this shed and she’s all smiley and we’re both awkwardly sitting on the side, but then she starts laughing and points and is like “what is a washing machine doing in here??” and we both just start laughing bc omg WHY is there one in a shed? in some tudor castle?? it was so WEIRD but she’s lovely lmao, we just chatted a load of **** after that, she talked about the last film she worked on (testament of youth) and how much she loves kit which was really cute. and she mentioned how she didn’t really know anyone on this film properly yet and missed having that small dynamic, but she was so excited about this movie and the fact she actually got to talk and interact with another female on film! she mentioned it was the first time, omfg. i think they filmed the last portion of TOY after this btw, bc she was also doing some bradley cooper movie at the same time (GURL HOW)

oh and she loved my name (jelly) and kept saying it really cutely

anyway we had our cues and we kept laughing about the washing machine still, but after that the director didn’t like me following her, since my role wouldn’t do that, lmao. so i got moved but she still walked past me, but instead she stood by the wall opposite me and had to keep quiet bc we were filming, but i was allowed to talk **** with this guy i was with bc they were filming that without sound.

but alicia was teasing me and my role afterwards lmao and was just like :O!!! “what naughty things are you up to??” and stuff.

she’s the lead tho so she had to be moved around a lot and obviously act, but at lunch i saw she was all by herself and i made a few friends on set so i was with them and they were commenting on how stuck up she seemed and like they knew nothing about her it really annoyed me?? i guess it’s bc we just had a not so great interaction with one of the actors (he apologised for it last year to me tho lmfao he’s a nice guy really)

oh and just gotta add david harewood let me have the last bit of watermelon 33 what a man.

so anyway i told them like DUDES NO SHE’S FAB I JUST SPENT LIKE AN HOUR IN A SHED WITH HER OK im gonna invite her over brb~ so i go with my lunch over to the star of this movie like she’s my new bff and invited her over and she was SO GRATEFUL god i love her, and was just about to until her makeup team called her over </3

so i didn’t get to have lunch with alicia which was a shame, and after that we didn’t have anymore scenes together, but she’s an absolute doll and just sososo lovely and genuine. i won’t stand for anyone talking badly of her after this encounter."

Source


----------



## Selayang430

The journalist interviewed Alicia in LA last month. She said Alicia is easy to go along with, sweet and nice. Instead of saying Alicia is lucky to be with Fassbender, the journalist said, she would rather think that Fassbender found himself a gem (the lady in the first pic is the journalist )


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> The journalist interviewed Alicia in LA last month. She said Alicia is easy to go along with, sweet and nice. Instead of saying Alicia is lucky to be with Fassbender, the journalist said, she would rather think that Fassbender found himself a gem (the lady in the first pic is the journalist )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440995
> View attachment 3440996



Lovely pic of Alicia with the journalist. Do we know how long she is in China for btw?

I see lots of comments on social media, usually from men, saying how lucky Michael is to have Alicia like this one:


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Lovely pic of Alicia with the journalist. Do we know how long she is in China for btw?
> 
> I see lots of comments on social media, usually from men, saying how lucky Michael is to have Alicia like this one:
> View attachment 3440998



Ahah! Yes, they both are very lucky. [emoji1316] 
I think she's leaving China quite early. Euphoria starts tomorrow, I don't know if she's required on set or not, but..
And she should also go to Japan after China.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Lovely pic of Alicia with the journalist. Do we know how long she is in China for btw?
> 
> I see lots of comments on social media, usually from men, saying how lucky Michael is to have Alicia like this one:
> View attachment 3440998



The red carpet is on 730pm (GMT +8) . Prior to that there are sessions with media and online interaction with fans. I think she will leave Beijing tomorrow.
A local magazine with Alicia in the cover. It is a movie periodical


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The red carpet is on 730pm (GMT +8) . Prior to that there are sessions with media and online interaction with fans. I think she will leave Beijing tomorrow.
> A local magazine with Alicia in the cover. It is a movie periodical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441001



Cool thanks!


----------



## Selayang430

Online interaction with fans and media. Alicia tries to speak a few words in Chinese. Fans said her talked quite well


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Online interaction with fans and media. Alicia tries to speak a few words in Chinese. Fans said her talked quite well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441014
> View attachment 3441015



Thanks darling! [emoji92]


----------



## Selayang430

Session with media and fans. Matt has ponytail too !


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Thanks darling! [emoji92]



Welcome ! Tonight (evening here ) will have more pics


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> Online interaction with fans and media. Alicia tries to speak a few words in Chinese. Fans said her talked quite well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441014
> View attachment 3441015


Thanks for these and the other pics of Alicia in China

another one with Matt





src


----------



## jcsepjj

Matt's man bun is back. Does that mean he's doing reshoots for The Great Wall? Hopefully we gets some interviews and great pics from the China tour. Always fun seeing them together!

Thanks for providing us with pics and news!


----------



## Selayang430

Cute pic of Alicia - see her eyes looking  at Matt ! Haha


----------



## Selayang430

Other cute pic of these two looking at online real time questions from fans


----------



## Selayang430

jcsepjj said:


> Matt's man bun is back. Does that mean he's doing reshoots for The Great Wall? Hopefully we gets some interviews and great pics from the China tour. Always fun seeing them together!
> 
> Thanks for providing us with pics and news!



Yes - Matt to reshoot the Great Wall in China.
Alicia said she is flying back to US (?) for the preparation of her new movie. I don't know why it is US.


----------



## jcsepjj

Selayang430 said:


> Yes - Matt to reshoot the Great Wall in China.
> Alicia said she is flying back to US (?) for the preparation of her new movie. I don't know why it is US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441031
> View attachment 3441032



Weird, so no Japan then? She was looking forward to that trip.


----------



## Selayang430

jcsepjj said:


> Weird, so no Japan then? She was looking forward to that trip.



No Japan and the universal pictures official blog said she will fly to US tomorrow. Japan's release date is early October hence she may go there at later date


----------



## Selayang430

Received special premiere gifts from Universal Pictures China


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia with fans on red carpet


----------



## Selayang430

Red carpet - very low cut......sexy.....


----------



## Selayang430

A fan managed to let her sign on TLBO poster ! And she signed on Michael 's image


----------



## Selayang430

On the red carpet. They spent about 45 minutes to sign and take pic with fans. The media all said they are so nice  and warm!


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia is very pretty today


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia is very pretty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441118
> View attachment 3441119
> View attachment 3441120



So gorgeous thanks dear!!


----------



## Grande Latte

I just saw the movie "Testament of Youth". She was amazing in it. Highly recommend!


----------



## Selayang430

Selayang430 said:


> Yes - Matt to reshoot the Great Wall in China.
> Alicia said she is flying back to US (?) for the preparation of her new movie. I don't know why it is US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441031
> View attachment 3441032



Watched the video - she didn't say fly to US . She just said the first day of her film which she is a producer


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> Cute pic of Alicia - see her eyes looking  at Matt ! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441023


Alicia's bug eyes and Matt's man-bun are killing me. Just when I thought they couldn't be any more absurd as human beings 

Off topic but did Matt get any questions about _The Great Wall? _Ngl that is a huge head scratcher for me, and I wonder what the Chinese media's perspective on it is.


----------



## aprilmayjune

also has she taken her hair extensions out again? i'm a huge fan of the shorter hair.


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> Alicia's bug eyes and Matt's man-bun are killing me. Just when I thought they couldn't be any more absurd as human beings


I actually think she is teasing him about something, either the man-bun (that really deserves some ridicule ) or a question he is reading from the phone.


----------



## blueblues

Selayang430 said:


> Watched the video - she didn't say fly to US . She just said the first day of her film which she is a producer


That was probably a misunderstanding. We have been told that filming starts tomorrow in Germany.
If she left for Munich right after the premiere she could actually be on set in time for a breakfast meeting tomorrow with Lisa and the cast.


----------



## aprilmayjune

blueblues said:


> I actually think she is teasing him about something, either the man-bun (that really deserves some ridicule ) or a question he is reading from the phone.


I assumed he was showing her one of the infinite selfies they seem to take but we'll never know I guess


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia is very pretty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441118
> View attachment 3441119
> View attachment 3441120


Thanks so much for the pics and news today.

Many probably have seen these scans already but I just received my EW magazine in the mail today (usually I would have it already)
From the EW fall movie releases


----------



## Selayang430

blueblues said:


> That was probably a misunderstanding. We have been told that filming starts tomorrow in Germany.
> If she left for Munich right after the premiere she could actually be on set in time for a breakfast meeting tomorrow with Lisa and the cast.



Yes - watched the video she said she starts her first day as producer in a movie. So she is heading to Bavaria


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Thanks so much for the pics and news today.
> 
> Many probably have seen these scans already but I just received my EW magazine in the mail today (usually I would have it already)
> From the EW fall movie releases



Thanks!!! Super HQ!


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/1...r?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter interview to Derek Cianfrance (he also recalls when she told Michael about finding Alicia for the role! Very cute)

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/1...entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter[/URL] again Cianfrance talking about his actors, how they fell in love on set, the hours of footage, their acting which was "real" and being asked about his Cupid-nickname [emoji57][emoji92][emoji180]


----------



## Selayang430

More pics of cute Alicia


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> More pics of cute Alicia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441623
> View attachment 3441624



So stunning!


----------



## August_Lee

src



src


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> src


love the dress but her poor feet in those shoes! mine hurt just looking at them


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> src



So so so gorgeous!


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> love the dress but her poor feet in those shoes! mine hurt just looking at them


I don’t know how, but she is able to occasionally do a frog dance on heels like that, so I think she will be OK.
It is one of her superhero powers I guess. 

Speaking of superheroes, I know I joked about her biceps before, but don’t you think that the carbs and the workouts are starting to show a bit now?


----------



## aprilmayjune

blueblues said:


> I don’t know how, but she is able to occasionally do a frog dance on heels like that, so I think she will be OK.
> It is one of her superhero powers I guess.
> 
> Speaking of superheroes, I know I joked about her biceps before, but don’t you think that the carbs and the workouts are starting to show a bit now?











It's tough to tell but I think you could be right!


----------



## carmencrem

blueblues said:


> I don’t know how, but she is able to occasionally do a frog dance on heels like that, so I think she will be OK.
> It is one of her superhero powers I guess.
> 
> Speaking of superheroes, I know I joked about her biceps before, but don’t you think that the carbs and the workouts are starting to show a bit now?



I think yes, I thought the same!


----------



## Lagom

Just found this article about Barbara Casasola, one of the designers Alicia regularly wears.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/fashion/...a-the-brazilian-designer-dressing-the-duches/

There's a really sweet quote about her in it:


> Casasola and Vikander have bonded over the choosing looks. "Sometimes you meet people and get an immediate sense that they're special. Alicia's one of those people,” Casasola says, “she's very real, open and true to herself. I think that reflects in her style. It's a joy to dress her.”


----------



## aprilmayjune

posted yesterday, anyone want to ask when it was taken?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3443163
> 
> 
> posted yesterday, anyone want to ask when it was taken?



I can do it!


----------



## carmencrem

Nobody has replied yet!


----------



## Flatsy

She has wonderful posture.


----------



## carmencrem

Alicia is NOT in Cali now


----------



## carmencrem

https://instagram.com/p/BJS4imeAqtb/ NEW video / part of a more extended one / Michael and Alicia interviewed by Jill Dobson: after TLBO she had to go home and hug her kids [emoji847]


----------



## Lagom

Happy Friday Vikandeers! 
Here you go, some goth Alicia in tutu, dancing ballet. You're welcome  (Fast forward to 4:30)


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> Happy Friday Vikandeers!
> Here you go, some goth Alicia in tutu, dancing ballet. You're welcome  (Fast forward to 4:30)




Thanks! Never seen before! Cute!


----------



## carmencrem

there are some short new scenes [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BJS4imeAqtb/ NEW video / part of a more extended one / Michael and Alicia interviewed by Jill Dobson: after TLBO she had to go home and hug her kids [emoji847]


Thanks for the video. I noticed in the comments that Dave Karger loved TLBO. If many don't know who that is he a movie and TV expert that has worked for Entertainment Weekly and you see him a lot on Today Show, Turner Classic Movie channel and he did this interview with Alicia about The Danish Girl


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for the video. I noticed in the comments that Dave Karger loved TLBO. If many don't know who that is he a movie and TV expert that has worked for Entertainment Weekly and you see him a lot on Today Show, Turner Classic Movie channel and he did this interview with Alicia about The Danish Girl




Gosh!! Yes. Gotta repost on his thread!


----------



## carmencrem

He's the one who does the DP/30 interviews and he loved it. 
Unfortunately I didn't like The Fault In Our Stars and I don't find any similarities with TLBO, but I'm super glad he liked it. He's pretty reliable too.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Selayang430

Korean version September 2016


----------



## Lagom

carmencrem said:


> Thanks! Never seen before! Cute!



Apparently, this is the series that Thomas Alfredson directed, and the project that got her really interested in acting again. Same director behind Tinker tailor and the Snowman. They've both come a long way since then....


----------



## August_Lee

Since Lagom posted that video of a young Alicia, I searched for her earlier stuff and found out she was on this Swedish detective series called Höök. She appeared in 2 episodes

She'll appear at 7:15 and she's in throughout the episode. Most likely only person to understand this will be someone who speaks Swedish but if you want to watch the other episode, its episode S02E08


----------



## August_Lee

_I was nominated against my father and I lost to him, my dad was not there so I had to go up and accept the award. Alicia Vikander was the lady handing out the trophy and she was standing there in horror because she thought that I had heard the wrong name and was strutting up because I thought that I had won. That was one of the most awkward experiences of my life._
https://domhnallgleeful.tumblr.com/post/149215711034/i-was-nominated-against-my-father-and-i-lost-to

Very cute


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> _I was nominated against my father and I lost to him, my dad was not there so I had to go up and accept the award. Alicia Vikander was the lady handing out the trophy and she was standing there in horror because she thought that I had heard the wrong name and was strutting up because I thought that I had won. That was one of the most awkward experiences of my life._
> https://domhnallgleeful.tumblr.com/post/149215711034/i-was-nominated-against-my-father-and-i-lost-to
> 
> Very cute



Loved this!!


----------



## blueblues

August_Lee said:


> _I was nominated against my father and I lost to him, my dad was not there so I had to go up and accept the award. Alicia Vikander was the lady handing out the trophy and she was standing there in horror because she thought that I had heard the wrong name and was strutting up because I thought that I had won. That was one of the most awkward experiences of my life._
> https://domhnallgleeful.tumblr.com/post/149215711034/i-was-nominated-against-my-father-and-i-lost-to
> 
> Very cute


Here is the clip:

Turns out the quote was from a radio interview (at 11:35): http://www.rte.ie/radio/utils/radioplayer/rteradioweb.html#!rii=b9_20896657_20433_11-12-2015_
A text excerpt: http://www.dailyedge.ie/domhnall-gleeson-british-independent-film-awards-2496553-Dec2015/

I watched the live stream from BIFA and cringed. Afterwards I thought that it had to be a stunt that they had prepared. Turn out it was real. Ouch, Dom!

BTW, watch the whole clip. It is hilarious.


----------



## mollie12

August_Lee said:


> Since Lagom posted that video of a young Alicia, I searched for her earlier stuff and found out she was on this Swedish detective series called Höök. She appeared in 2 episodes
> 
> She'll appear at 7:15 and she's in throughout the episode. Most likely only person to understand this will be someone who speaks Swedish but if you want to watch the other episode, its episode S02E08




I'm kind of amazed at how much she was on television in Sweden and how little that's been downplayed in the press.


----------



## August_Lee

At the BAFTAS with Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje

src


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi558741273?ref_=ttvi_vi_imdb_14 
Interview about TLBO! there's also the michael's one etc.. it's nice, pretty long, and definitely from 2014!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Let's keep this in her thread but...isn't Alicia in Bavaria right now for Euphoria?

I'm just saying Munich is only an hour away


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Let's keep this in her thread but...isn't Alicia in Bavaria right now for Euphoria?
> 
> I'm just saying Munich is only an hour away



Yes she is there. But isn't Bavaria a state (or province kind of) and Munich is its capital ?


----------



## jcsepjj

Selayang430 said:


> Yes she is there. But isn't Bavaria a state (or province kind of) and Munich is its capital ?



Yes I think that's it, Bavaria is another word for the province Bayern, Euphoria is suppose to be shooting in and around Munich.


----------



## Selayang430

jcsepjj said:


> Yes I think that's it, Bavaria is another word for the province Bayern, Euphoria is suppose to be shooting in and around Munich.



So he was walking alone in the streets like a tourist while Alicia was working. This is like when she visited him in Sydney. He can also learn to talk more / brush up his German there, good for him


----------



## jcsepjj

Selayang430 said:


> So he was walking alone in the streets like a tourist while Alicia was working. This is like when she visited him in Sydney. He can also learn to talk more / brush up his German there, good for him



Yes, he should feel right at home.  I wonder how long he's staying? Venice isn't very far away from Munich, should make it easier for Alicia since she's on a tight schedule! Lisa should put him in the movie, I wonder if they've met before?


----------



## Selayang430

jcsepjj said:


> Yes, he should feel right at home.  I wonder how long he's staying? Venice isn't very far away from Munich, should make it easier for Alicia since she's on a tight schedule! Lisa should put him in the movie, I wonder if they've met before?



If no LA premiere , I guest he will stay until VFF. Don't think he met Lisa before but he will or already meet her this round. 
He should do some guest appearance in the movie as a token of support to female director ! Hehe


----------



## carmencrem

Alicia with a fan from Munich few days ago


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3445421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia with a fan from Munich few days ago



Thanks for sharing. Didn't see this


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia, Eva and Lisa on set in Munich!










More pics here;
http://aliciavikander.us/photos/displayimage.php?album=463&pid=19997#top_display_media


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> If no LA premiere , I guest he will stay until VFF. Don't think he met Lisa before but he will or already meet her this round.
> He should do some guest appearance in the movie as a token of support to female director ! Hehe


I just saw a pic of him on set


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> I just saw a pic of him on set



Maybe he on set as busybody only ! Lol!
Hope he would do some guest appearance


----------



## jcsepjj

My first thought seeing these pictures was "I never knew Eva was so small" but then I realised she is wearing flats while Alicia has heels on. They both kind of look like they could be Charlotte's daughters !'


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1498265369?ref_=ttvi_vi_imdb_2 TLBO's Executive Producer Jeffrey Clifford says gorgeous thing about Alicia minute 7 circa  

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi793622297?ref_=ttvi_vi_imdb_16 David Heyman (producer) also says great things about the cast!


----------



## aprilmayjune

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia, Eva and Lisa on set in Munich!
> 
> View attachment 3445423
> 
> View attachment 3445424
> 
> View attachment 3445425
> 
> View attachment 3445426
> 
> 
> More pics here;
> http://aliciavikander.us/photos/displayimage.php?album=463&pid=19997#top_display_media


i am getting some serious Gabby Teller vibes from this look and I love it


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1498265369?ref_=ttvi_vi_imdb_2 TLBO's Executive Producer Jeffrey Clifford says gorgeous thing about Alicia minute 7 circa
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi793622297?ref_=ttvi_vi_imdb_16 David Heyman (producer) also says great things about the cast!


the video with the producers mentions something Morgane is has been saying for a long time that since some of the producers of TOY were producers TLBO and they were already familiar with her and helped her get the part (along with being perfect for the role)


----------



## carmencrem

happy happy happy!


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> i am getting some serious Gabby Teller vibes from this look and I love it



Totally! Also, major Lara Croft vibes with that hair. Love it!


----------



## carmencrem

NEW STILLS // TLBO [emoji177] source: @semmar on tumblr


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

Another still from TLBO




src


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Another still from TLBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



Sorry dear I didn't see your post!!!


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> Sorry dear I didn't see your post!!!


No problem





src





src





src





src





src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



I can't click on the source  can you repost it?


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> I can't click on the source  can you repost it?


I just added the sources


----------



## mollie12

This is really annoying.  The new photos of MF from TLBO are all high quality, and the new photos of AV are low quality.  They're all probably from the same source, but no one's actually saying WHAT the original source is, so we're making do with Instagram quality for AV.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> This is really annoying.  The new photos of MF from TLBO are all high quality, and the new photos of AV are low quality.  They're all probably from the same source, but no one's actually saying WHAT the original source is, so we're making do with Instagram quality for AV.



They told me the source is Alicia Vikander daily on vk.com // others can be found on tumblr: @semmar


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> They told me the source is Alicia Vikander daily on vk.com // others can be found on tumblr: @semmar


You're not getting it.  These are fansites but they're not the ORIGINAL source.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> You're not getting it.  These are fansites but they're not the ORIGINAL source.



Well ok, sorry. I was just trying to help you find a HQ source (as you asked) which is this: https://m.vk.com/avikanderdaily / btw that's the reply I got when I asked. There aren't ORIGINAL sources of Michael's pics either.

I'd like to know them too.

EDIT: they lied lol. It's not HQ. Just checked. [emoji30]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Well ok, sorry. I was just trying to help you find a HQ source (as you asked) which is this: https://m.vk.com/avikanderdaily / btw that's the reply I got when I asked. There aren't ORIGINAL sources of the Michael's pics either.
> 
> I'd like to know them too.
> 
> EDIT: they lied lol. It's not HQ. Just checked. [emoji30]



It is very kind of you spending the effort and finding all these new still. Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> It is very kind of you spending the effort and finding all these new still. Thanks a lot for sharing.



[emoji178]

Im just pissed I can't find the HQ versions of these stills but I'm pretty sure Alicia-Vikander.com will help us sooner or later


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> [emoji178]
> 
> Im just pissed I can't find the HQ versions of these stills but I'm pretty sure Alicia-Vikander.com will help us sooner or later



Just glad to see new still. HD version can be added later.


----------



## jcsepjj

Video Game Movies Will Get Better Soon, Says Former Ubisoft Boss

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/video-game-movies-will-get-better-soon-says-former/1100-6442887/


----------



## August_Lee

Same as the France, Australia and South Korea covers, Alicia covers South Africa Maria Claire





https://www.instagram.com/p/BJaCzu5DTVE/?taken-by=marieclairesa


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Selayang430

On Czech version too


----------



## carmencrem

Thank you all!


----------



## carmencrem

Found HQ versions of the stills we were talking about yesterday (aliciavikander.us)








Asked for the source, hopefully they'll tell me. I'll let you know.


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks for the pics and reviews of TLBO Carmen

A couple of weeks ago the France Marie Claire magazine scans were posted (thanks Selayang430) and than Carmen transcribed them for us (thanks Carmen), so here are the Australian scans. I think this is possibly the same interview

















src


----------



## August_Lee

One more HQ still from TLBO




src

This still looks 



Spoiler



like its from after they got married/on their honeymoon  since I see a picnic basket and record player


----------



## August_Lee

For those in the in New York area


> *Win Passes To A Screening Of ‘The Light Between Oceans'*
> Enter now for your chance to win a pair of passes to an advance screening of DreamWorks Pictures’_The Light Between Oceans_ on *Monday, August 29th at a Manhattan Theater.*
> 
> This heart-breaking World War 1 drama stars Michael Fassbender, Alicia Vikander and Rachel Weiss. _The Light Between Oceans_ hits theaters on September 2nd


http://923amp.cbslocal.com/2016/08/23/win-passes-to-a-screening-of-the-light-between-oceans/
*
*


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> One more HQ still from TLBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src
> 
> This still looks
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> like its from after they got married/on their honeymoon  since I see a picnic basket and record player



[emoji170]


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for the pics and reviews of TLBO Carmen
> 
> A couple of weeks ago the France Marie Claire magazine scans were posted (thanks Selayang430) and than Carmen transcribed them for us (thanks Carmen), so here are the Australian scans. I think this is possibly the same interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



Oh thanks the intro is different but so cute!


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/tlbomovie/status/768115640410501121


----------



## aprilmayjune

okay okay i've got one:

Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander go to Hogwarts in THE LIGHT BETWEEN POTIONS.

Anyone else?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3447400
> 
> 
> okay okay i've got one:
> 
> Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander go to Hogwarts in THE LIGHT BETWEEN POTIONS.
> 
> Anyone else?



Lol wtf haha


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Lol wtf haha


Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander are dueling lawyers in THE LIGHT BETWEEN MOTIONS


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3447400
> 
> 
> okay okay i've got one:
> 
> Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander go to Hogwarts in THE LIGHT BETWEEN POTIONS.
> 
> Anyone else?



Haha!! 

This one might cause some debate:
Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander are a PR couple in THE LIGH BETWEEN PROMOTIONS.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> Haha!!
> 
> This one might cause some debate:
> Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander are a PR couple in THE LIGH BETWEEN PROMOTIONS.


okay game over you won


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> okay game over you won



Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Lagom

Listen to some samples from the soundtrack of TLBO, and the track called "Isabel" is actually the piano melody in the beginning of the trailer. Apparently, Alicia had to learn to play it since she was supposed to play it in character. 

More info on the soundtrack and comments from Cianfrance and Desplat here:
http://kinetophone.com/news/the-light-between-oceans-original-motion-picture-soundtrack/


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> Listen to some samples from the soundtrack of TLBO, and the track called "Isabel" is actually the piano melody in the beginning of the trailer. Apparently, Alicia had to learn to play it since she was supposed to play it in character.
> 
> More info on the soundtrack and comments from Cianfrance and Desplat here:
> http://kinetophone.com/news/the-light-between-oceans-original-motion-picture-soundtrack/



Hey! Where can I listen?


----------



## jcsepjj

Lagom said:


> Listen to some samples from the soundtrack of TLBO, and the track called "Isabel" is actually the piano melody in the beginning of the trailer. Apparently, Alicia had to learn to play it since she was supposed to play it in character.
> 
> More info on the soundtrack and comments from Cianfrance and Desplat here:
> http://kinetophone.com/news/the-light-between-oceans-original-motion-picture-soundtrack/



Thanks! That's cool, she had to learn some piano pieces for A Royal Affair and Testament Of Youth too, she's going to master it if she keeps doing period movies


----------



## Lagom

carmencrem said:


> Hey! Where can I listen?



Found it on Amazon. Only 30 sec of every track, but guess that'll have to do until the movie comes out.
https://www.amazon.com/Between-Oceans-Original-Picture-Soundtrack/dp/B01J4QL8OC


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> Found it on Amazon. Only 30 sec of every track, but guess that'll have to do until the movie comes out.
> https://www.amazon.com/Between-Oceans-Original-Picture-Soundtrack/dp/B01J4QL8OC



Super kind! Thanks a lot!! X


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-mic...licked-on-the-light-between-oceans-1471976432 interesting article about the making of TLBO! Incredibly cool.


----------



## Lagom

Found a new review predicting Alicia being part of the Oscar conversations. Fingers crossed! 
Here's the part about Alicia/Isabel:



> Isabel is a much more outwardly expressive character, who will come right out and tell you what she’s thinking and feeling. Alicia Vikander even uses her body to make Isabel’s actions loud, with details like the stomp-y way she walks. Isabel suffers two miscarriages, and those scenes in particular stood out because of how completely heartbreaking they were. That’s something that I’ve never been through, and it’s been an aspect of plenty of stories before, but after watching this movie I really felt the weight of how crushing it would be. Alicia won numerous awards, including the Oscar for _The Danish Girl_ last year, and there’s already been buzz about this movie. It’s hard to say this early out who the nominees will be for any given awards show and these things can be fickle, but don’t be surprised if you hear her name come up when the predictions talk gets more serious.



Full review here:
http://thats-normal.com/2016/08/mov...ontent=Movie Review: The Light Between Oceans


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> Found a new review predicting Alicia being part of the Oscar conversations. Fingers crossed!
> Here's the part about Alicia/Isabel:
> 
> 
> 
> Full review here:
> http://thats-normal.com/2016/08/mov...ontent=Movie Review: The Light Between Oceans



Gotta repost in his thread! Thank you for all these goodies.


----------



## Selayang430

Lagom said:


> Found a new review predicting Alicia being part of the Oscar conversations. Fingers crossed!
> Here's the part about Alicia/Isabel:
> 
> 
> 
> Full review here:
> http://thats-normal.com/2016/08/mov...ontent=Movie Review: The Light Between Oceans



That's fantastic. To be fair to Michael , his role is more subtle and more reserved hence not easy to act. 
Fingers-crossed both get Oscar / Bafta nomination


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> the video with the producers mentions something Morgane is has been saying for a long time that since some of the producers of TOY were producers TLBO and they were already familiar with her and helped her get the part (along with being perfect for the role)


Yes,and she has obviously auditioned. Cianfrance was really impressed by her. Ex Machina and TLBO also share the same casting director (who is also the CD of Jason Bourne). It's not difficult to see why she was cast. But we know that logic and evidence don't suit the idiotic theories..



Selayang430 said:


> That's fantastic. To be fair to Michael , his role is more subtle and more reserved hence not easy to act.
> Fingers-crossed both get Oscar / Bafta nomination


Yes,his role is more reserved and it's definitely difficult to convey emotions,but he's usually great in this type of roles with a subtle approach.

Old interview for A Royal Affair:


Shooting Stars (Berlinale 2011)


Ex Machina BTS


Swedish show (2012)


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.restlesstymes.com/post/149403325646/the-light-between-oceans-film-review#_=_ a Michael's fan saw TLBO yesterday / i know it's a fan review but it's pretty nice. 

+


----------



## BagBerry13

Shooting Euphoria in Munich with Eva Green. Michael was on set as well.









Source


----------



## White Orchid

Who looks this good in candid shots??? It's a bloody travesty lol.


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-mic...licked-on-the-light-between-oceans-1471976432 interesting article about the making of TLBO! Incredibly cool.


Just got around to read this but couldn't read it without a subscription to WSJ. Is there another way to read this or can someone copy/paste it and post it. I really appreciate if you did.


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Just got around to read this but couldn't read it without a subscription to WSJ. Is there another way to read this or can someone copy/paste it and post it. I really appreciate if you did.



I can do it: 








Can you read it?


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> I can do it:
> View attachment 3448064
> View attachment 3448065
> View attachment 3448066
> View attachment 3448067
> View attachment 3448068
> View attachment 3448069
> View attachment 3448070
> 
> Can you read it?


Thanks so much Carmen.


----------



## Selayang430

New pic - same day 22 August 2016


----------



## Selayang430

One more - 22 August 2016


----------



## blueblues

First look at Euphoria in The Playlist: http://theplaylist.net/first-look-alicia-vikander-eva-green-euphoria-20160824/







Apart from this lovely picture, there is information about three new co-stars: Charles Dance, Adrian Lester, and Mark Stanley.
This just keeps getting better!


----------



## Lagom

Selayang430 said:


> That's fantastic. To be fair to Michael , his role is more subtle and more reserved hence not easy to act.
> Fingers-crossed both get Oscar / Bafta nomination



Yes, that might actually be an even bigger challenge. But he seems to have excelled according to this reviewer. Rooney Mara got nominated with a very subdued performance last year, so it definitely possible.


----------



## Lagom

Morgane said:


> Yes,and she has obviously auditioned. Cianfrance was really impressed by her. Ex Machina and TLBO also share the same casting director (who is also the CD of Jason Bourne). It's not difficult to see why she was cast. But we know that logic and evidence don't suit the idiotic theories..



If you take a look at her movies and the casting directors behind them, it's pretty obvious that Alicia impressed them early on which eventually gave her the chance to prove herself in more prominent roles.
Lucy Bevan discovered her during the casting of Snow White and the Huntsman, and later on went on to cast her in Fifth Estate, Testament of Youth and Tomb Raider. The casting couch claims are just ridiculous.
The idiotic theories actually remind me of this interview.



The AV haters FEEL like she's a compulsive lier, a fame whore and that she makes Michael miserable. It's their OPINION, AND IT'S THEIR RIGHT TO HAVE IT! They don't need facts to support it. Impossible to get through to them...


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> If you take a look at her movies and the casting directors behind them, it's pretty obvious that Alicia impressed them early on which eventually gave her the chance to prove herself in more prominent roles.
> Lucy Bevan discovered her during the casting of Snow White and the Huntsman, and later on went on to cast her in Fifth Estate, Testament of Youth and Tomb Raider. The casting couch claims are just ridiculous.
> The idiotic theories actually remind me of this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> The AV haters FEEL like she's a compulsive lier, a fame whore and that she makes Michael miserable. It's their OPINION, AND IT'S THEIR RIGHT TO HAVE IT! They don't need facts to support it. Impossible to get through to them...




Lol it's just a choice. I agree. 
I feel bad for them tho [emoji23] luckily it's not me. Luckily I'm not the unhappy hater. I have better things to do than reading their "rants" lol


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> Yes, that might actually be an even bigger challenge. But he seems to have excelled according to this reviewer. Rooney Mara got nominated with a very subdued performance last year, so it definitely possible.



Let's hope. It would be gorgeous to have them both nominated again. At least, for me. I loved this award season so much. [emoji1317]


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.vulture.com/2016/08/see-...-+nymag.com's+Entertainment+and+Culture+Blog) NEW lovely lovely clip from TLBO [emoji169]


----------



## August_Lee

Scans from South Africa Marie Claire


















src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Scans from South Africa Marie Claire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



Thanks dear!


----------



## carmencrem

http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/149425715653/the-light-between-oceans-2016-dir-derek cute gifs with some scenes from that last clip made by sparklesandstress :3


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/149425715653/the-light-between-oceans-2016-dir-derek cute gifs with some scenes from that last clip made by sparklesandstress :3


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


>



Aww you made it easier for me to repost it on his thread quoting you and publicly thanking you! [emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

Found this video of Alicia's mom. It was made before the Oscars and its in Swedish but you see a lot of memorabilia from Alicia's movies and pictures of a young Alicia around her mother's home.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/2...p?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter NEW sweet clip from TLBO [emoji170]


----------



## carmencrem

https://instagram.com/p/BJiR9CLAupd/ lol


----------



## carmencrem

too cute [emoji213]


----------



## carmencrem

http://theplaylist.net/watch-the-fi...lus-over-40-new-photos-20160825/2/#cb-content many many pics! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 and more..!


----------



## BadAzzBish

carmencrem said:


> Lol it's just a choice. I agree.
> I feel bad for them tho [emoji23] luckily it's not me. Luckily I'm not the unhappy hater. I have better things to do than reading their "rants" lol


Interesting. The same thing can be said about stans who obsessessively post online and vicariously live through her/them as a couple.


----------



## aprilmayjune

BadAzzBish said:


> Interesting. The same thing can be said about stans who obsessessively post online and vicariously live through her/them as a couple.


Thanks for your input!

Guys _please _tell me I'm not going to have to pick between my two faves and/or care about the DCEU


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Thanks for your input!
> 
> Guys _please _tell me I'm not going to have to pick between my two faves and/or care about the DCEU
> View attachment 3449336



Oh I really really hope Alicia has nothing to do with this.....


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> http://theplaylist.net/watch-the-fi...lus-over-40-new-photos-20160825/2/#cb-content many many pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449241
> View attachment 3449242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more..!



"Love at first sight" [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

what can I say[emoji30][emoji76][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3449348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say[emoji30][emoji76][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


NO

unacceptable

this is worse than the "Ack!" noise in the first tlbo clip AND when he nommed the baby's shoulder in the second tlbo clip COMBINED


----------



## August_Lee

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh I really really hope Alicia has nothing to do with this.....


I agree. I think since she's doing Lara Croft, I hope she won't do this. I hope its like TGWTDT was a rumor.


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> I agree. I think since she's doing Lara Croft, I hope she won't do this. I hope its like TGWTDT was a rumor.


The TGWTwhatnow?


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> Thanks for your input!
> 
> Guys _please _tell me I'm not going to have to pick between my two faves and/or care about the DCEU
> View attachment 3449336



Noooooooooo!!![emoji33][emoji32][emoji25]


----------



## carmencrem

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3449348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say[emoji30][emoji76][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Btw it's for Entertainment Weekly!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Btw it's for Entertainment Weekly!



Thanks for sharing Carmen! So lovely!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. It is sure has now than one pic! Can't wait! 

At the same time some will vomit blood.....hehehehehehe


----------



## jcsepjj

carmencrem said:


> Btw it's for Entertainment Weekly!



Thanks Carmen, it's a beautiful picture. Hope we get our hands on some outtakes too. Not sure if these were posted here or not, but here are some outtakes of Alicia and Matt in People:


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.traileraddict.com/the-li...nus?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter new clip! [emoji179]


----------



## jcsepjj

carmencrem said:


> http://www.traileraddict.com/the-li...nus?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter new clip! [emoji179]



Beautiful, must be the first time she came on set that they've talked so much about. Looks incredible.


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> The TGWTwhatnow?


lol
_The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> lol
> _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_


Omg the more franchises she's in the better

Infinite Alicia movies 5ever

(But not the DCEU)


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> Shooting Euphoria in Munich with Eva Green. Michael was on set as well.
> View attachment 3447978
> View attachment 3447979
> View attachment 3447980
> View attachment 3447981
> View attachment 3447982
> View attachment 3447983
> View attachment 3447984
> View attachment 3447985
> 
> Source


Other staged pics!  This pic is also cute









carmencrem said:


> I can do it:
> View attachment 3448064
> View attachment 3448065
> View attachment 3448066
> View attachment 3448067
> View attachment 3448068
> View attachment 3448069
> View attachment 3448070
> 
> Can you read it?


Thanks!  This article also confirmed (onec again) that nobody was "forced" to live together.. they were staying in _individual _trailers.



Lagom said:


> If you take a look at her movies and the casting directors behind them, it's pretty obvious that Alicia impressed them early on which eventually gave her the chance to prove herself in more prominent roles.
> Lucy Bevan discovered her during the casting of Snow White and the Huntsman, and later on went on to cast her in Fifth Estate, Testament of Youth and Tomb Raider.
> The casting couch claims are just ridiculous. The idiotic theories actually remind me of this interview.
> 
> 
> 
> The AV haters FEEL like she's a compulsive lier, a fame whore and that she makes Michael miserable. It's their OPINION, AND IT'S THEIR RIGHT TO HAVE IT! They don't need facts to support it. Impossible to get through to them...



Yes,casting directors and producers.


> Vikander’s rise has been meteoric. It was only in 2012, with _A Royal Affair_’s premiere at the Berlin International Film Festival, and then with _Anna Karenina_ in Toronto the same year, that the actress announced herself on the international scene.
> 
> In truth, she’d been an open secret in London casting circles, having been introduced to key casting directors by her London representation, Angharad Wood and Charles Collier at Tavistock Wood. Jina Jay, Lucy Bevan and Nina Gold all met with her, having watched her award-winning Swedish film _Pure_. Between them, they went on to cast her in _Anna Karenina_, _The Fifth Estate_, _Testament Of Youth_, _The Danish Girl_ and _Burnt_. (She also stars in Alex Garland’s_Ex Machina_, for which she is nominated for a European Film Award.)
> 
> They all reach for notably similar adjectives when describing her qualities: as well as regular superlatives such as “beautiful”, “phenomenal” and “incredibly talented”, you’ll hear a lot of “focused”, “committed” and “dedicated”.
> 
> “Her performance in _Pure_ really showed you she had a huge range and a huge ability at such a young age,” says Bevan, who pushed for Vikander to play her first English-language lead role as anti-war campaigner Vera Brittain in _Testament Of Youth_.
> 
> “There was a concern about casting a Swedish actress playing an iconic Englishwoman, but my feeling was that Alicia was incredibly driven and hard-working — she had learnt Danish to do _A Royal Affair_. I didn’t have any concern about her nailing the accent, when she had already convincingly pulled off a whole other language.”
> 
> “Tom jumped in and said let’s just sit down and talk for a while.”
> 
> “She’s a really good actress,” says Gold. “She’s not at all neurotic — I probably shouldn’t say this — like some English actresses are. She’s very grounded and secure in her body and her craft. And she does have incredible discipline and work ethic as well.”
> 
> “She’s extremely talented,” adds Jay. “I guess that has aligned with having a great London agent in Angharad and Charles, and meeting great directors who are also working on great material. It’s just like all the stars are aligned. She’s a force of nature.”
> 
> Vikander herself credits Redmayne, whom she’d first met when presenting an award together at the Baftas, and Hooper with making her feel comfortable through the audition process for _The Danish Girl_.
> 
> “Tom jumped in and said let’s just sit down and talk for a while,” she recalls. “They let me do the process you normally have when actually doing the work. It was very generous of them to give me that chance of actually feeling I had the time to find something together with them and with Eddie. I really enjoyed it, even though I was nervous, because it was an audition that meant a lot for me.”



www.screendaily.com/awards/the-swedish-girl-alicia-vikander/5097101.article
Then,of course, you see that directors like Wright,Kent had already noticed her in Pure,A Royal Affair. It's not a coincidence that The Danish Girl is her second collaboration with the producers of Anna Karenina,for example.. I don't think it's a coincidence that Alicia was rumored for AC. Jina Jay (who cast her in Anna Karenina) is also the CD of Assassin's Creed.  I think she was chosen  for Snow White and The Huntsman  among the foreign actresses when they were considering foreign and more famous actresses.
Apparently,Fassbender was considered for the huntsman role. http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Four-Unknown-Actresses-Make-Snow-White-Hutsman-Shortlist-22195.html
It's obvious that some people have zero idea what they're talking about,but without those "claims" and the big conspiracy behind TLBO to promote her with this fake relationship,they don't have the "narrative" for the other idiotic theories about her and this fauxmance..  And it's just the easy way to degrade another woman. It's very simple. 



aprilmayjune said:


> Thanks for your input!
> 
> Guys _please _tell me I'm not going to have to pick between my two faves and/or care about the DCEU
> View attachment 3449336


This is just fan casting.. fortunately.


----------



## carmencrem

Nice short video review https://twitter.com/hellya2002/status/769071249754644480


----------



## Lagom

Cianfrance was on this weeks Schmoes Know Show last night! I try to watch it every week and had no idea they were gonna have him as a guest. They interview him for about 20 minutes and later on move on to do a fall movie preview. They seem confused about the release date as they consider this an obvious Oscar contender. 
I just love the way Derek talks about movies! Really worth a watch


----------



## carmencrem

'Light Between Oceans' stars Fassbender and Vikander seek a private romance in the age of instant exposure'

GREAT ARTICLE + INTERVIEW [emoji57]+ picture!

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ry.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter 

"You could argue, on the other hand, that few moviegoers are interested in seeing 'The Light Between Oceans' because these two choose to not document their romance on social media," Reinstein added. "They're too enigmatic for people to be emotionally invested in their romance." In a time of so much dating information, mystery, it turns out, can be the enemy of desirability.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## jcsepjj

Also LA Times!


----------



## jcsepjj

Lagom said:


> Cianfrance was on this weeks Schmoes Know Show last night! I try to watch it every week and had no idea they were gonna have him as a guest. They interview him for about 20 minutes and later on move on to do a fall movie preview. They seem confused about the release date as they consider this an obvious Oscar contender.
> I just love the way Derek talks about movies! Really worth a watch




Thanks! 
I really like Schmoes Know, can't wait to see it! Crushing a bit on Kristian Harloff! [emoji57]


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> 'Light Between Oceans' stars Fassbender and Vikander seek a private romance in the age of instant exposure'
> 
> GREAT ARTICLE + INTERVIEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + picture!
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ry.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> "You could argue, on the other hand, that few moviegoers are interested in seeing 'The Light Between Oceans' because these two choose to not document their romance on social media," Reinstein added. "They're too enigmatic for people to be emotionally invested in their romance." In a time of so much dating information, mystery, it turns out, can be the enemy of desirability.


Don't know if I liked the interview or not but I really enjoyed the parts with Alicia, Michael and Derek.

Also thanks Carmen for the pics, the articles and all of the reviews


----------



## Lagom

Another glowing review!
http://www.irishcentral.com/news/ir...-the-Oceans-will-leaving-thinking-VIDEOS.html



> Let me just cut to the chase and say right here buy your tickets now. The two lead performances are Oscar worthy, as is the atmospheric and utterly gorgeous cinematography, which captures the raw natural beauty of Australia's west coast in scene after jaw-dropping scene.





Selayang430 said:


> That's fantastic. To be fair to Michael , his role is more subtle and more reserved hence not easy to act.
> Fingers-crossed both get Oscar / Bafta nomination



This paragraph suggests you might be right 


> This is arguably Fassbender’s most persuasive and affecting performance to date, rendered all the more surprising for being so unexpected. Critics expecting a romantic pot boiler will be disarmed by the skill of the performances and director Derek Cianfrance's undeniably flawless direction


----------



## Lagom

jcsepjj said:


> Thanks!
> I really like Schmoes Know, can't wait to see it! Crushing a bit on Kristian Harloff! [emoji57]



I feel you! He's my favourite too. And you can just tell that he love's his wife and daughter so much.


----------



## Lagom

carmencrem said:


> 'Light Between Oceans' stars Fassbender and Vikander seek a private romance in the age of instant exposure'
> 
> GREAT ARTICLE + INTERVIEW [emoji57]+ picture!
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ry.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> "You could argue, on the other hand, that few moviegoers are interested in seeing 'The Light Between Oceans' because these two choose to not document their romance on social media," Reinstein added. "They're too enigmatic for people to be emotionally invested in their romance." In a time of so much dating information, mystery, it turns out, can be the enemy of desirability.



This part right here. Seems to me he's shading parts of his fandom, which can't seem to grasp that he's not actually a sex addict. 


> Then he relaxed and offered a Zen thought. “People will make the presumptions they want to make. If you start to defend anything, it becomes, ‘Methinks the lady doth protest too much,’ ” the actor said, when asked if he thought moviegoers would draw real-life inferences from his work.
> 
> “I mean, have you seen ‘Shame?’ ” he quipped, referring to his 2011 portrayal of a sex addict. Vikander, sitting next to him, let loose a sharp laugh.


----------



## jcsepjj

Lagom said:


> I feel you! He's my favourite too. And you can just tell that he love's his wife and daughter so much.



Yes he seems to be a sweetheart and I tend to always agree with his opinions so when he recommend something I trust his judgement


----------



## jcsepjj

Lagom said:


> This part right here. Seems to me he's shading parts of his fandom, which can't seem to grasp that he's not actually a sex addict.



It seems a large part of his fandom thinks he is Brendon from Shame, or at least have trouble keeping Michael and Brendon apart.


----------



## carmencrem

I think you may like it. David Poland is also the one who tweeted he saw and loved the movie. 
It's interesting. He described the actors and his opinions about them, which are amazing.
He says Michael and Alicia had an unbelievable chemistry (like "salt and pepper" ahah!  ) but he doesn't say any cheesy nor personal thing, very professional. He also talks pretty much about Rachel W.
The interview is mainly about the movie, btw, the story and the meaning it has for him. Clever part about the catharsis. Also about life, the truth behind what we see of other peoples' lives and the fact he doesn't want to make movies with villains, just with humans. If you're interested in watching it.. well, it's worth it. Long but worth it for movies' lovers. Some parts about the making of the movie are also very funny 

Btw he says very very great things about his actors (how Michael kept crying shooting some scenes, after swearing and promising not to do it ), touching. 
"I feel like a bad person sometimes, I always make people cry".


----------



## kateincali

I went to a TLBO screening last night - I didn't like the ending and thought the last 10 or so minutes felt rushed, but it was otherwise a beautiful movie.

And can anyone cry better than Alicia?! I can't think of any other actor who makes you feel what they're going through the way that she does. Most of the theater was crying right along with her.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/2...-fassbender-relationship-light-between-oceans


----------



## jcsepjj

Entertainment Weekly scans.


----------



## aprilmayjune

SHE MAKES ME A BETTER ROBOT

these two are such ****ing nerds I can't stand it


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> SHE MAKES ME A BETTER ROBOT
> 
> these two are such ****ing nerds I can't stand it



While I don't Expect he will say ' she makes me a better man' , ' she makes me a better robot' comes very close!


----------



## Flatsy

"She makes me a better robot."   I hate it when male celebrities say (usually on the cover of People Magazine) "She makes me a better man".  (And it's usually some totally sleazebag saying it.)  But I like "She makes me a better robot."

Speaking of Fassy staying off of social media, it's also interesting to note that he doesn't do any product endorsements or fashion campaigns like most successful actors do.  (Except of course for those Japanese appliance companies that plaster his face on ads for ovens - clearly without his permission.)  I don't think anybody would blame him for doing a fashion campaign - I certainly wouldn't mind - but he's clearly just about the acting.  AND he's not an ass about it like Russell Crowe who has to pat himself on the back about it and point fingers at other actors.


----------



## Flatsy

Oops, I realized I wrote something about Fassy in the Alicia thread.  Am I going to get in trouble since the two have no relationship to each other whatsoever and it's completely irrelevant?


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> Oops, I realized I wrote something about Fassy in the Alicia thread.  Am I going to get in trouble since the two have no relationship to each other whatsoever and it's completely irrelevant?



In this thread things are easier I think [emoji57][emoji106]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Flatsy said:


> Oops, I realized I wrote something about Fassy in the Alicia thread.  Am I going to get in trouble since the two have no relationship to each other whatsoever and it's completely irrelevant?


Lol I think things are like, 100% more chill over here


----------



## Selayang430

Flatsy said:


> Oops, I realized I wrote something about Fassy in the Alicia thread.  Am I going to get in trouble since the two have no relationship to each other whatsoever and it's completely irrelevant?



You are safe in this thread. We are flexible


----------



## mollie12

Another clip, though half of it was shown on the Jimmy Fallon show: https://inthefame.com/movies/the-li...e-out-to-janus-2016-michael-fassbender-movie/


----------



## jcsepjj

Flatsy said:


> Oops, I realized I wrote something about Fassy in the Alicia thread.  Am I going to get in trouble since the two have no relationship to each other whatsoever and it's completely irrelevant?



Since Michael is Alicia's pr boyfriend, and therefore has some relevance, we'll let it slide [emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

I was about to post it!


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Another clip, though half of it was shown on the Jimmy Fallon show: https://inthefame.com/movies/the-li...e-out-to-janus-2016-michael-fassbender-movie/



Alicia's acting is so good here. Just few expressions but [emoji772]


----------



## jcsepjj

mollie12 said:


> Another clip, though half of it was shown on the Jimmy Fallon show: https://inthefame.com/movies/the-li...e-out-to-janus-2016-michael-fassbender-movie/



She's such a beautiful and natural actress, can't wait to watch it on the big screen!


----------



## aprilmayjune

....soooo any idea where Alicia is now?


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> ....soooo any idea where Alicia is now?



She's probably in Munich, no?


----------



## Selayang430

Lagom said:


> She's probably in Munich, no?



I also think she is in Munich now for the movie. She has to focus on the filming as much as possible before taking leave to Venice


----------



## August_Lee

Eva Green on Euphoria:





src


----------



## Lagom

Found a new (short) interview with Roar Uthaug about Tomb raider. Loving his approach to this project, preferring practical effects over CGI and focusing on character. I watched The Wave last week and really enjoyed it. Very excited to see this new version of Lara!
http://loaded.co.uk/tomb-raider-reboot-bourne-origins-story/

For those who are curious about his previous work, here's a video about him and why he's the right pick.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3451662



She said she hasn't married and has children but is quite frequent plays  women who have children ! Haha.


----------



## carmencrem

interesting review of TLBO  this guy gave it a 7.5/10

 these two gave it a 4/5


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.vulture.com/2016/08/bigger-flop-ben-hur.html?mid=twitter_vulture well.. Here they include AC among the possible flops ("But if anything's going to outdo Ben-Hur this year, it's this one." :/// it hurts and I hope it won't happen) of this year bc it is an adaptation make out of a video game etc etc. Well we'll see when we'll have first reviews and opinion, I think it's not sure yet nor so easy to predict. 

I agree about the fact that it's difficult to make a great movie out of video games but for some reasons I think this movie could also be surprising and different, I tend to trust Michael (+ the cast). A bit doubtful about Kurzel but who knows. Hope for the best. Can't wait to have more clips/news in the following months.

It's too soon


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://www.vulture.com/2016/08/bigger-flop-ben-hur.html?mid=twitter_vulture well.. Here they include AC among the possible flops ("But if anything's going to outdo Ben-Hur this year, it's this one." :/// it hurts and I hope it won't happen) of this year bc it is an adaptation make out of a video game etc etc. Well we'll see when we'll have first reviews and opinion, I think it's not sure yet nor so easy to predict.
> 
> I agree about the fact that it's difficult to make a great movie out of video games but for some reasons I think this movie could also be surprising and different, I tend to trust Michael (+ the cast). A bit doubtful about Kurzel but who knows. Hope for the best. Can't wait to have more clips/news in the following months.
> 
> It's too soon



Ben hur is a movie no one wants to see with an old story starred by an unknown. I have faith in AC and the cash rich game company. The writer's drew such conclusion from other game-adapted movies and the release date. Personally I am optimistic about it.


----------



## carmencrem

https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...ictions-movie-reviews-film-festival-favorites TLBO is a 'possible bet'. I don't know if we had already posted it here but it's difficult to keep track  if yes, I'm really sorry! Two times is better than never tho.


----------



## carmencrem

Sorry the post about AC.. WRONG THREAD. Sorry!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...ictions-movie-reviews-film-festival-favorites TLBO is a 'possible bet'. I don't know if we had already posted it here but it's difficult to keep track  if yes, I'm really sorry! Two times is better than never tho.



Think was posted before either the guardian or the telegraph . Never mind , can revisit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Sorry the post about AC.. WRONG THREAD. Sorry!!


CARMEN HOW COULD U

EVERYONE KNOWS THEY ARE NEVER TO BE LINKED IN ANY WAY


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> CARMEN HOW COULD U
> 
> EVERYONE KNOWS THEY ARE NEVER TO BE LINKED IN ANY WAY



Lol sorry mate [emoji1316][emoji57]


----------



## blueblues

Alicia will be in the *Pirelli 2017 calendar*.
I was kind of horrified at first, but then I read this in Vogue:


> You’ve come a long way, baby. The once conventionally titillating Pirelli Calendar has embraced a whole new world—titillating in a very different, more cerebral sense of the word.





> The photographer [Peter Lindbergh] has recruited 15 singular women to star in a series of elegantly raw images: Kate Winslet, Penélope Cruz, Nicole Kidman, Dame Helen Mirren, Uma Thurman, Robin Wright, Lupita Nyong’o, Alicia Vikander, Julianne Moore, Rooney Mara, Jessica Chastain, Charlotte Rampling, Zhang Ziyi, and Léa Seydoux, with a special cameo by Anastasia Ignatova, a professor of political theory in Moscow who Lindbergh met last year.


So, 15 A-list actors, most of them Academy winners or nominees, and a professor. Not bad!
And of course, they have their cloths on! 


BTW, Lindbergh was the one who took this picture earlier this year


----------



## August_Lee

blueblues said:


> Alicia will be in the *Pirelli 2017 calendar*.
> I was kind of horrified at first, but then I read this in Vogue:
> 
> 
> So, 15 A-list actors, most of them Academy winners or nominees, and a professor. Not bad!
> And of course, they have their cloths on!
> 
> 
> BTW, Lindbergh was the one who took this picture earlier this year



Thanks




src


----------



## aprilmayjune

Yessss...disheveled Alicia is my favorite Alicia


----------



## carmencrem

http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/149618930378/sparklesandstress-tom-and-isabels-first-time how can I post gifs here? August_lee is the best!


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/149618930378/sparklesandstress-tom-and-isabels-first-time how can I post gifs here? August_lee is the best!


Here I am


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Here I am



Perfect!!! Thanks dear[emoji179] a cake for you [emoji513][emoji513][emoji513]


----------



## carmencrem

Found in HQ on fb @ematterz / I asked for the original source..


----------



## carmencrem

And they never give me the original source..  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 btw it's from LA times


----------



## August_Lee

Eva Green prepping for Euphoria, playing sister to Alicia Vikander as the duo travel through conflict zones together


> "It's a taboo subject", she explains. "It's all about how far you go for love. I don't want to do something i've played before. I don't want to be offered a femme fatale or something."
> Total Film Magazine {October 2016} Issue


src


----------



## August_Lee

A behind-the-scenes look at Alicia's Pirelli Calendar shoot with Peter Lindbergh




src

*FYI - *Alicia will be on ABC's Good Morning America for TLBO on Wednesday August 31st


----------



## August_Lee

From TLBO












http://aliciavikender.tumblr.com/post/149536412318


----------



## August_Lee

Some gifs from TOY







http://lordcrow.tumblr.com/post/147919365633









http://lordcrow.tumblr.com/post/149607563698/but-this-is-so-no-longer-and-never-will-be-again


----------



## carmencrem

found on a-vikander.ru


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Some gifs from TOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lordcrow.tumblr.com/post/147919365633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lordcrow.tumblr.com/post/149607563698/but-this-is-so-no-longer-and-never-will-be-again



I love this movie. [emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/tlbomovie/status/770105469201477632


----------



## carmencrem

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...1711785&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter this


----------



## Lagom

carmencrem said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...1711785&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter this



Thanks Carmen! So this was aired today? Thought it was scheduled Wednesday?


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> Thanks Carmen! So this was aired today? Thought it was scheduled Wednesday?



Mmm nope I think this is just a part! Too short and I can see there are some cuts. I think we'll see a longer version tomorrow. I hope so!!


----------



## Lagom

carmencrem said:


> Mmm nope I think this is just a part! Too short and I can see there are some cuts. I think we'll see a longer version tomorrow. I hope so!!



Hopefully! Definitely too short for my liking


----------



## carmencrem

coolest FEATURETTE! Sweet. 

http://www.fandango.com/movie-news/exclusive-clip-a-moral-dilemma-in-the-light-between-oceans-751252


----------



## Lagom

Awwwww 
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-caught-000000692.html


----------



## Lagom

Here's a new review I found! He calls it "dim" and "manipulative", and the problem for him seems to be the script. I can see why that could be a problem, because when I read the book I found some of the dialog a little bitt stiff and unrealistic. Although for me, that did not take away from the overall experience reading the book. Absolutely loved it! But I can see why this could be a divisive film.

http://www.heraldextra.com/entertai...m=social&utm_campaign=social_derrick_clements


----------



## August_Lee

Lagom said:


> Here's a new review I found! He calls it "dim" and "manipulative", and the problem for him seems to be the script. I can see why that could be a problem, because when I read the book I found some of the dialog a little bitt stiff and unrealistic. Although for me, that did not take away from the overall experience reading the book. Absolutely loved it! But I can see why this could be a divisive film.
> 
> http://www.heraldextra.com/entertai...m=social&utm_campaign=social_derrick_clements


Like you, I also felt in some parts of the book that it was stiff and that it slags a bit especially in the middle of the book but I enjoyed the book nonetheless.


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> coolest FEATURETTE! Sweet.
> 
> http://www.fandango.com/movie-news/exclusive-clip-a-moral-dilemma-in-the-light-between-oceans-751252


----------



## carmencrem

View attachment 3452966

	

		
			
		

		
	
 it's pretty unbelievable to me that this person didn't know Tom and Isabel actually have an age gap in the book too and this thing is also remarked a couple of time in the book, so it's part of the story, not a miscast or a kind of trendy new fashion. 
The characters have an age gap which is pretty clear especially in Isabel's energy and nature full of life and in Tom's post-war depression, which is the particular immense distance that makes him fall in love with her and with life itself again. They had to make us see this gap, it's the essence of their story, the way she revitalises him. 
And it's also in the book, so I don't see it as a mistake of the movie at all. It was important to make us perceive their differences in life experiences and vitalism.

+ 11 years it's not such an age gap tbh.....[emoji23]


----------



## August_Lee

carmencrem said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...1711785&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter this


----------



## Lagom

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3452966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's pretty unbelievable to me that this person didn't know Tom and Isabel actually have an age gap in the book too and this thing is also remarked a couple of time in the book, so it's part of the story, not a miscast or a kind of trendy new fashion.
> The characters have an age gap which is pretty clear especially in Isabel's energy and nature full of life and in Tom's post-war depression, which is the particular immense distance that makes him fall in love with her and with life itself again. They had to make us see this gap, it's the essence of their story, the way she revitalises him.
> And it's also in the book, so I don't see it as a mistake of the movie at all. It was important to make us perceive their differences in life experiences and vitalism.
> 
> + 11 years it's not such an age gap tbh.....[emoji23]



He obviously didn't read the book, but the audience shouldn't be required to read it to fully appreciate the movie. Although, from all the reviews and descriptions I've seen, Isabel is portrayed as a young and naive woman so the age gap seems to play a part in the movie as well. But I guess we'll have to wait and see....

To me, that last remark seemed more like an attempt to score some points for being "aware" when making references to sexism in Hollywood. I have no problem with the age gap as I tend to be drawn to older men myself


----------



## Lagom

Watched this DP/30 interview with Lisa Langseth the other day. It's about their last collaboration, Hotell, and it's really worth a watch if not only to hear her thick Swedish accent.  Hotell is definitely one of my favorite Alicia movies, so I'm definitely getting hyped for Euphoria!

Btw, she seems to be seriously anti Hollywood and studio influence. It's all about the arts with her. Love it!


----------



## August_Lee

http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/149666670318/there-are-no-holes-in-a-love-that-is-that


----------



## August_Lee

Lagom said:


> Watched this DP/30 interview with Lisa Langseth the other day. It's about their last collaboration, Hotell, and it's really worth a watch if not only to hear her thick Swedish accent.  Hotell is definitely one of my favorite Alicia movies, so I'm definitely getting hyped for Euphoria!
> 
> Btw, she seems to be seriously anti Hollywood and studio influence. It's all about the arts with her. Love it!



Didn't know she did a interview with DP. I'll have to watch it later so thanks for the video.


----------



## August_Lee

*Michael Fassbender explains how Alicia Vikander 'makes me a better robot' *
The stars of 'The Light Between Oceans' share their picks for each other's best performances

In a recent interview for their new film _The Light Between Oceans_, EW asked Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender to talk about the best performances in each other’s career. Their answers were not only smart and spot-on, but also indicative of how both actors’ have gleamed influence from each other. Fassbender, especially, revealed that he learned a whole new set of dance moves from Vikander’s widely acclaimed Vikandroid.

*Vikander on Fassbender*


> “Back home in Stockholm, in this tiny independent cinema, I had watched _Hunger_ [2008] and _Fish Tank_ [2010] and I was blown away by his fearlessness. I was taken aback by how much I believed those characters. They felt so real. From then on, I said, ‘that is one of the smartest, most surprising actors working.’
> 
> He went to the top of my list of best actors of my generation when I saw him, which was especially interesting because he was a male actor and a lot of the actors I look up to, naturally, are women.”



*Fassbender on Vikander*


> “When Alicia arrived on set, I said to [director] Derek [Cianfrance], ‘Wow, I’m frightened because she’s just so fierce and brave and she had that hunger as well.’ It reminded me of when I was trying to break through and getting opportunities. It was so visceral and it was pretty amazing to behold in her.
> 
> I wasn’t familiar with her work. But you can tell immediately when somebody has all the goods and more. Then we watched _Pure_ [2010, Vikander’s debut film] and I was very impressed by her originality onscreen and how she wasn’t afraid to make ugly choices. That was a real understanding.
> 
> What she did in _The Danish Girl_ [2015] was so fresh and modern. Gerda exists in the time of the film but she also seemed like a very modern concept of a woman. The way she moved physically, that comes from her dance background, it’s very clear to me. In _Ex Machina_ [2015], it’s all over that. Her specificity and attention to detail is extraordinary. I played a robot [in 2012’s _Prometheus_] and I thought I was a good robot. But I just finished the sequel [next year’s _Alien: Covenant_] and I got to steal all of Alicia’s moves. She makes me a better robot.”







http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/2...s?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter
*Credit to aprlmayjune and Carmencrem for finding this


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> *Michael Fassbender explains how Alicia Vikander 'makes me a better robot' *
> The stars of 'The Light Between Oceans' share their picks for each other's best performances
> 
> In a recent interview for their new film _The Light Between Oceans_, EW asked Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender to talk about the best performances in each other’s career. Their answers were not only smart and spot-on, but also indicative of how both actors’ have gleamed influence from each other. Fassbender, especially, revealed that he learned a whole new set of dance moves from Vikander’s widely acclaimed Vikandroid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/2...s?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter
> *Credit to aprlmayjune and Carmencrem for finding this



"he learned a whole new set of dance moves from Vikander’s widely acclaimed Vikandroid." - It is Hilarious ! Is there really 'Vikandroid '? Lol


----------



## August_Lee

Short interview with Boston Herald
*Busy star Alicia Vikander  ranges from  tearjerkers to blockbusters*
*Little ‘Light’ between films*


> Since winning a Best Supporting Actress Oscar for “The Danish Girl,” Sweden’s Alicia Vikander has barely taken any time off.
> 
> A key player in summer’s “Jason Bourne” reboot, the 27-year-old former dancer stars this week opposite Michael Fassbender in “The Light Between Oceans.”
> 
> The film version of M.L. Stedman’s bestselling tearjerker set in Australia just after WWI casts Vikander as a woman determined to be a mother, with nearly fatal consequences.
> 
> Already finished filming is “Submergence,” in which she plays a Greenland Sea diver whose lover (James McAvoy) is being held by jihadists in Africa.
> 
> Then she’s a fierce archaeologist/adventurer, succeeding Angelina Jolie as the new Lara Croft.
> 
> These choices, Vikander said at the Ritz-Carlton Battery Park, aren’t simply about moving from arthouse fare to global blockbusters.
> 
> “It becomes more and more down to the people I want to work with, get the privilege to work with,” she said.
> 
> “I’m a big fan of movies myself. Good films are in all genres.”
> 
> She’s definitely upbeat about Norway’s Roar Uthaug, who directs the new “Tomb Raider”: “I loved what he did with ‘The Wave’ that came out last year.”
> 
> As for “The Light Between Oceans,” her character, Isabel Sherbourne, is easily a most complicated woman.
> 
> As a newlywed isolated from the world in a lighthouse, she suffers depression after miscarriages. When an infant arrives on a drifting boat, she refuses to call the authorities and forces her husband to join in a deception that this is their natural child.
> 
> Said Vikander, writer-director Derek Cianfrance “told me she’s a fighter — and she is. A survivor, too.”
> 
> “The thing is that the Sherbournes are good people that don’t make the most right moral decisions. But she acts from the heart always. That’s why I don’t think you could really blame her.
> 
> “I loved the challenge of making a woman that you had to get to the heart of her to understand her and her actions.”
> 
> Cianfrance asked his cast to immerse themselves in the isolation of their New Zealand lighthouse location and stay there Monday through Friday.
> 
> “At first I was like, ‘I don’t know about that.’ But it was really like a gift to get the chance to experience being in that kind of place. Extraordinary!”


http://www.bostonherald.com/enterta...ander_ranges_from_tearjerkers_to_blockbusters


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/149666670318/there-are-no-holes-in-a-love-that-is-that



Thank you so much!!


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## carmencrem

http://m.eonline.com/news/790816/alicia-vikander-s-e-q-in-42-made-us-hungry !


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


>




Omg sorry I didn't see it!  ahah thanks!


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/movietvtechgeek/status/770646838609186816 collider - INTERVIEW


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


>



Loling at her choice of Beyonce over Taylor Swift.

****'s gonna be weird at the next LV event...


----------



## August_Lee

A new interview with Derek Cianfrance: https://thefilmstage.com/features/d...lean-landscape-with-the-light-between-oceans/
Really good interview and here is part he says about Alicia


> *One thing I really appreciated is there are a lot of extreme close-ups at the most emotional parts of the film — whether it’s when Alicia’s character is on the grass, or they’re fighting by the water. I’m curious: is that the kind of visual style you knew you wanted on the day?*
> 
> The movie is about the intimate and the epic, and I tried to nash the film of any medium shots — it’s either extreme close-ups or extreme wide shots. Again, the Cassavetes movie in a David Lean landscape, that’s what I was going for. I always remember: a thing that sticks with me is that John Ford said, “The most interesting landscape is that of the human face,” and all of my movies… I’m always drawn into people. When I’m in a conversation with people, I’m looking at their skin, and I get close to them, I see the details. So when I’m with actors, I just want to be close. To me, it makes it more intimate to be in close-ups. I love close-ups.
> 
> *It works.*
> 
> I mean, look at the actors. Look at Alicia. Look at her _face_. She’s absolutely born to be a movie star; her eyes are so cinematic. You get so close to them, you realize — like they say — they’re a window into her soul. Her soul has so much going on. Same with Michael, too. Tom, in this movie, Tom is a guy who is like the lighthouse: he is stoic, but he has a storm raging inside him, he’s conflicted. And, I think, what a great performance Michael gave in this film is to see _it_, to get into him and see it.


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia in Chinese magazine - awesome shoot


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia in Chinese Magazine


----------



## Lagom

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia in Chinese magazine - awesome shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454387
> View attachment 3454388
> View attachment 3454390
> View attachment 3454392
> View attachment 3454395
> View attachment 3454396
> View attachment 3454397



Gorgeous! Thanks for finding these!


----------



## carmencrem

The guardian gave TLBO 4/5 stars  https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...CMP=twt_a-film_b-gdnfilm#link_time=1472664481

We posted many reviews on Michael's thread, sorry, I'm too busy to copy them all here now :/ you can still check them out tho!


----------



## Lagom

The DP of Euphoria, Rob Hardy, has shared some photos from Germany. At the moment, they seem to be filming out in the woods of Franconia. I wonder what they'll be shooting now that Alicia is headed to Venice?
https://www.instagram.com/rdhardy/


----------



## carmencrem

Lol sorry stupid post cos I'm too excited and I make mistakes


----------



## Selayang430

New from LA Times


----------



## Morgane

I've posted some reviews in the other thread. I'm glad to see that their personal reviews are really great.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> New from LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454872
> View attachment 3454873


these are so corny i want to die. these are newly-married-couple-Christmas-card photos, to be accompanied with a letter containing phrases like "after our honeymoon in the Caribbean we settled in our new condo in South Beach" and "Michael continues to develop the latest in digital technologies, while Alicia expands her photography business." they have a medium-sized dog. they're vegetarian. they have dinner parties frequently.


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> I've posted some reviews in the other thread. I'm glad to see that their personal reviews are really great.





carmencrem said:


> The guardian gave TLBO 4/5 stars  https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...CMP=twt_a-film_b-gdnfilm#link_time=1472664481
> 
> We posted many reviews on Michael's thread, sorry, I'm too busy to copy them all here now :/ you can still check them out tho!


Had a very busy day, so thanks for the reviews on the other thread. I'll post them on here eventually.


aprilmayjune said:


> these are so corny i want to die. these are newly-married-couple-Christmas-card photos, to be accompanied with a letter containing phrases like "after our honeymoon in the Caribbean we settled in our new condo in South Beach" and "Michael continues to develop the latest in digital technologies, while Alicia expands her photography business." they have a medium-sized dog. they're vegetarian. they have dinner parties frequently.


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> New from LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454872
> View attachment 3454873


thanks


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Surprised they're doing joint interviews


----------



## August_Lee

The reviews for TLBO have been 'mixed' with the performances by Michael, Alicia and Rachel receiving praise in both the negative and positive reviews. I'll just post some of the positive reviews. The credit for all of these reviews found go to posters *Morgane, Pearlyqueen, Selayang430 and Carmencrem*, thanks so much for these.

Entertainment Weekly
http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/3...w?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter







http://whysoblu.com/light-oceans-shines-loss-movie-review/
3,5/5 stars
While not without its issues and manipulative elements, it is the cinematic eye of Cianfrance and his strong cast that makes _The Light Between Oceans _a film for those in need of a romantic drama that doesn’t have Nicholas Sparks’ name attached. There’s plenty of good qualities to take in and flawed humans to judge, as you watch a complicated story playout. Add to that an overall theme of love and understanding and there is enough here to appreciate.


http://www.thewrap.com/the-light-between-oceans-review/
They’re happy with the arrangement, until Tom discovers that Hannah (Rachel Weisz), a woman in town, is distraught over her husband and baby girl who were lost at sea; she married a German, and when he was attacked one night by local bullies, he managed to get himself and the child into a boat to escape. For Tom, there are no easy answers; keeping quiet means feeding Hannah’s desperation, and all for a lie, but speaking up means exposing Isabel to prosecution and depriving her of the toddler (by this point, four year or so have passed) she has raised and adored.

And then the movie collapses, unwilling to see through any of its darker themes or consequences. *Until that point, “The Light Between Oceans” is a gorgeous and sad tale, brought to life by three extraordinary performers — with a little help from Australian legends Bryan Brown and Jack Thompson — and always offering something beautiful to behold. The cinematography by Adam Arkapaw (whose credits include Fassbender’s recent “Macbeth” and upcoming “Assassin’s Creed”) captures the exhilaration and the danger of the sea – and, for that matter, of the romance — in a way that David Lean would appreciate, and the art direction and costumes capture the era accurately without embalming the past.

Fassbender provides quiet strength and internal agony, but the film really belongs to his female co-stars: Weisz finds grace notes in a role that’s mostly defined by grief, while Vikander adds another fascinating role to her repertoire, bolstering this woman’s heart and soul to such a powerful extent that we can’t help relating to her even when she becomes, for all intents and purposes, a kidnapper.*

If only Cianfrance had fully committed to the difficult questions “The Light Between Oceans” asks but decides not to answer, this might have been packed a real punch.


----------



## August_Lee

*Credit Morgane*

Great Indiewire review :
http://www.indiewire.com/2016/08/the-light-between-oceans-review-vikander-fassbender-1201721589/
*The Light Between Oceans’ Review: Alicia Vikander Shines Bright In A Rocky Period Romance*

Several miles off the coast of Tasmania, across a stretch of water so cold and jagged that it makes the river Styx seem like a kiddie pool, a tight-lipped World War I vet lives on a tiny island by his lonesome. Unlike most of the lighthouse keepers who come to the impossibly remote shores of Janus Rock, Tom Sherbourne (Michael Fassbender) shows up solo — all the better for someone who wants to “Get away from things for a while.” Eventually, Tom is joined by Isabel (Alicia Vikander), the bright-eyed local beauty who agrees to be his wife. The idyllic solitude they share together might last forever if not for the series of devastating miscarriages that sink them like a squall, but the sea is full of hope for those who keep a desperate eye on the shore.

As a Decemberists song, “The Light Between Oceans” could have been a masterpiece. As a middlebrow period melodrama in the vein of “The Painted Veil, “Lust, Caution,” and other swooning romances scored by the great Alexandre Desplat, the film — much like the twinkling musical tempest the French composer wrote for it — is lush and lacking in equal measure.


Based on M.L. Stedman’s 2012 novel of the same name and dutifully adapted to the screen by “Blue Valentine” director Derek Cianfrance, “The Light Between Oceans” finds the stiflingly male auteur ditching the bruised heart bravado of his previous films, tempering the go-for-broke intensity he brought to “The Place Beyond the Pines” with a more classical sense of composition. Don’t worry, he still serves up an endless buffet of unhinged emotions and extreme close-ups (every one of Vikander’s individual tears has enough screen time to earn its own SAG card), but working from someone else’s material seems to have reined him in a bit.


In the past, Cianfrance burdened his characters with pounds of affect and sent them shuffling into the sea. Here, locked into a story that is almost constantly on the verge of overplaying its hand, he manages to sublimate his maximalist flair into the film’s otherworldly environments, allowing Tom and Isabel to react naturally to become the hapless victims of the plot they set into motion.

And what a plot it is. A lucid and involving tear-jerker that only tumbles into excess during its woefully misguided final minutes, “The Light Between Oceans” may lack the poetry required to push it over the top, but it swells with tremendous heartache all the same. It’s a classic moral dilemma, a sign from God in the form of a felony: Just when Tom and Isabel have lost all hope of having a child, a helpless baby girl floats towards Janus in a dinghy. She’s alone save for the fresh corpse — presumably her father — who lies in the boat beside her, and a small rattle in the shape of an owl (a keepsake that inevitably becomes a clue).

Tom insists that they report their discovery to the mainland, but Isabel — tears in her eyes — begs her husband to let them raise the cooing bundle of blonde on the island. They know that, somewhere on the continent, a mother has lost her daughter. They know that their happiness might come at the expense of an innocent woman’s, and perhaps also that of her family. They call the girl Lucy.

The years pass, the infant grows into an absurdly cute four-year-old (Florence Clery), and the guilt gnaws at Tom’s heart. Like the Roman god for whom his adopted home has been named, Tom finds himself staring in two separate directions (though always with the same clenched face), one eye on the sins of his past and another on the hopes of his future. His job is to help guide ships as they pass from one ocean to another, and this deeply tortured man is stuck in the middle, a crossing guard for the happiness that he never gets to have for himself. It’s only a matter of time before he causes a collision.

READ MORE: Why Derek Cianfrance Sees “The Light Between Oceans” As A Companion Piece To “Blue Valentine”

Fassbender could deliver the requisite intensity with both eyes closed, and it’s a joy to watch him thaw during the relatively warm second act, but Tom only sinks into himself as the story around him grows frenzied. Adam Arkapaw’s raw and resplendent cinematography expresses the impassive character’s inner turmoil more vividly than Fassbender is allowed to, and the film’s Plutonian sunsets soon become more evocative (and interesting) than the characters upon whom they cast their periwinkle light. It’s telling that Cianfrance withholds a full view of Janus until halfway through the movie at the moment of Tom’s greatest emotional isolation — every man is an island, and some find that living _by _themselves is easier than living _with _themselves.

Isabel, by contrast, is a raw nerve, a Thomas Hardy heroine married to a John Steinbeck hero. Vikander quivers with the best of them, her deep brown eyes making it easy to empathize with the desperation that underscores her defining act of selfishness. And Rachel Weisz, who enters the fray halfway through as Lucy’s birth mother, continues her string of exquisitely restrained supporting roles. But Cianfrance, an unsparing Artist (with a capital “A”) who has made a name for himself by flushing the truth out of his actors like a cold sweat, shows an uncharacteristic willingness to let this cast off the hook. The film’s climactic scenes arrive in a flurry of life-changing reversals and last-minute declarations, but each of them cheats viewers out of the payoffs that have been promised us by the movie’s impossible twists of fate. A tacked-on coda only serves to underline the missed opportunities of a movie in which the most dramatic moments are all dissolved into the scenery.

Cianfrance has described his latest film as “A John Cassavetes movie in a David Lean landscape,” but — contrary to what the director’s previous work might lead you to expect — “The Light Between Oceans” leans too far towards the latter. But this is a widescreen ode to the beauty of absolution, told with such constant sincerity that you can’t help but want to forgive its flaws. “You’re still a mother or father even if you no longer have a child,” Isabel declares in the first act, oblivious to the fact that those words will come back to haunt her in the third. But Cianfrance never forgets that they could be a comfort as well, if only a cold one.


----------



## August_Lee

*Credit Morgane*

Slant magazine review:
http://www.slantmagazine.com/film/review/the-light-between-oceans

Cianfrance is attracted to stories about the moral weight that generations transfer between each other. The power of 2012's _The Place Beyond the Pines_ derives less from any particular one of the film's procedural plot strands and more from an accumulation of dramatic incidents and their repercussions across a sprawling timeline. It helps, too, that this burgeoning American auteur of no distinct aesthetic or formal discipline has proven to be remarkably attuned to the emotional grain of his actors: Michelle Williams gave arguably her greatest screen performance in _Blue Valentine_, and opposite her Ryan Gosling gave one of his least obviously affected and method-y ones. The director's modest talents also happen to be fairly uncommon ones among today's crop of big-name-attracting indie filmmakers, which would put Cianfrance perhaps only in contention with the great Kenneth Lonnergan when it came to picking the most appropriate director to take on M.L. Stedman's slow-burn debut novel, _The Light Between Oceans_.

Cianfrance's film begins in 1918, with returning WWI vet Tom (Michael Fassbender) settling into a satisfying solitude as a lighthouse keeper. The inhabitants of a nearby Western Australian coastal town are so appreciative of Tom's diligence and commitment to his post that they periodically invite him to social functions, and it's at one of these events where Tom meets Isabel (Alicia Vikander), his soon-to-be wife. The pair share a handful of tender, beautifully wrought and observed moments together before a marriage is agreed on; they discuss various traumas from their pasts (she lost two brothers in the war, he had an abusive father), their ambitions for the future, and the logistics of spending life together on a tiny, secluded island.

A Malickian montage speeds us through the early days (and months) of the couple's marital bliss—and at one point, Cianfrance even recycles a classical music cue from _The Tree of Life_, using it to also score the scene of a baptism. The sequence includes the conceiving of and preparation for Tom and Isabel's first child, and concludes, decisively, with a miscarriage—and despite the vague whiff of plagiarizing, it works for the same reason that Malick's films often do: It isolates not only the more obviously impactful moments in the couple's life, but also various small, more casually affecting ones.

Derek Cianfrance's film is a beautifully sustained study in adult themes of emotional crisis.

Cianfrance's more precise narrative form, as well as his facility with interpersonal drama, finds its most engaging expression in _The Light Between Oceans_'s midsection, as a separate thread involving the mother, Hannah (Rachel Weisz), of a lost child is introduced. Here the film is purely in Cianfrance's wheelhouse, spinning potent and complex drama from escalating moral consequence, and in a way that always seems to come from a place of empathy for everyone's consciences and vices.

Of the three principal actors, Vikander is the clear standout; her Isabel wrestles with harrowing implications surrounding her love for both child and husband, reconciling her own desires and painful losses with those of other people around her. In a role that could've easily skewed maudlin or shrill, Vikander connects us to the nuances of Isabel's emotional experience, sparking that rare combination of a performance that's both showy in its fervent emotional registers and honestly portrayed down to the smallest of details. Fassbender and Weisz ably fill complex roles in their own right, but the film pivots on the decisions Isabel has to make (when to lie and when not to, when to sacrifice), and Vikander anchors that logic.

The film only falters, and just slightly at that, during a brief epilogue set some 30 years in the future, which serves less as the specific extension of theme that Cianfrance was able to achieve through virtually the same tactic in _The Place Beyond the Pines_, and instead feels like a dutiful and fairly dull effort to wrap up the film's narrative. It's the one time that Cianfrance not only replicates tropes of the standard prestige picture, but that his approach actually feels perfunctory for too closely following that blueprint.

Still, there's something compelling, even here, in the director's ambition to stretch stories across decades, examining the ways they change people in even the least consequential of ways. And the preceding two hours of _The Light Between Oceans_ achieve a beautifully sustained study in adult themes of emotional crisis, and the responsibilities parents take on in their roles of caring for children. The film as a whole both fits snugly into and subtly mature this quietly fascinating director's filmography.


----------



## August_Lee

*Credit Morgane*

Variety:
*Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander star in a somber period romantic weeper that's daring enough to go to dark places.*
"The word “dark,” when applied to filmmaking, has become a rather neutral description, because it can mean so many different things. (“Beasts of No Nation” is dark, and so are Todd Solondz movies, as are “Chinatown” and “Deadpool.”) But Derek Cianfrance, the writer-director of “Blue Valentine,” “The Place Beyond the Pines,” and the somber new period romantic weeper “The Light Between Oceans,” is a filmmaker who reaches back to a primordial definition of darkness. His films are dark because they hit a nerve of pain — in his characters, and in the audience, too. In “Blue Valentine,” Cianfrance cut back and forth between a love affair in its giddy early days (when we could already see how troubled the Ryan Gosling character was, though he was also charming and tender) and what emerged out of it, after the couple played by Gosling and Michele Williams were married with children and his drunken irresponsibility and violence had begun to ruin their lives. The film wasn’t just a romance, it was a descent.

In “The Light Between Oceans,” adapted from a 2012 novel by M.L. Stedman, Cianfrance tells a very different kind of story — stately and nicely dressed, sightly removed in time, rooted in a quieter rapture. Yet here as well, the bond of love leads to something inexorable in its darkness. At this point, it might seem an overstatement to compare Cianfrance to, say, Ingmar Bergman (he hasn’t achieved anything like that status), but it’s no exaggeration to say that the two are kindred spirits. “The Light Between Oceans” has a great deal of beautiful seacoast imagery (it was shot by Adam Arkapaw), but if you take away the calendar art, it’s totally a Bergmanesque soap opera. Cianfrance, like Bergman, is a filmmaker who likes to tear off the band-aid — slowly at first, then with a decisive rip.


The hero, Tom Sherbourne (Michael Fassbender), is in deep pain before the film even begins. It’s 1918, and he’s an Australian veteran of WWI who served heroically in combat, but the cataclysm of seeing everyone around him die — and the guilt of having survived — has turned him into a buttoned-up shell of a man. Fassbender is an actor who does excellent repressed agony. Even when he’s just sitting still, steely and impassive, there’s a woundedness to his handsomeness; he communicates a sense of inner scars. In the opening scene, he applies to become a lighthouse keeper on the remote, picturesque island of Janus (pronounced “_Jane_-us”). It’s a job that he lands without fuss, because no one else wants to do it. The place is so gorgeously barren that the last fellow to occupy the position wound up in an insane asylum (a case of cabin fever), but it’s exactly that punishing isolation that Tom is seeking. What he really wants is to retire from the human race."

"Cianfrance is one of the least showy of romantic filmmakers. He looks past the trappings to explore what the bonds of love are really about. In the case of Tom and Isabel, he presents a matched pair of earnest, innocent souls who want and need each other. What could go wrong? Let’s just say that they run into trouble while trying to have a child, which leaves Isabel in a state of rapt despair. One of Cianfrance’s themes — it was deeply embedded in “Blue Valentine” — is his unusually complex reverence for the sacredness of the relationship between mothers and children. It doesn’t take long for Isabel to transition from radiant to ravaged, and Vikander acts out the primitive strength behind that fall. Her desire to have a child is total, consuming."

"“The Light Between Oceans” becomes a kind of parental love triangle. There are Tom and Isabel, and there is the “other” woman: Hannah (Rachel Weisz), who is Lucy’s biological mother. It is an agonizing situation, and the strength of the drama is that Cianfrance, as a filmmaker, is right at home with agony. He doesn’t exploit it; he asks those of us in the audience to feel our way through the muck of it. That said, there’s no denying that the movie, while lavishly shot and acted with impeccable gravity, has the operatic manipulativeness of a deeply solemn chick flick posing as art. Its most traumatizing moment arrives when Lucy, now a toddler, cries out about wanting her “real” mommy (by which she means Isabel, her adoptive mommy). Yet the story would have summoned more power if it had simply honored Lucy’s wish. “The Light Between Oceans” winds up taking one too many self-serious twists and turns. The film earns its darkness, but it might have been even more affecting if it didn’t shrink from the light.


----------



## August_Lee

*Credit Selayang430*

http://m.ign.com/articles/2016/08/31/the-light-between-oceans-review
Despite her character though, Vikander’s performance is flawless, as is Fassbender and Weisz’s, and the entirety of the film makes this character hole easily dismissible. Combined with the breathtaking scenery and unique story of a topic that is often taboo, the film can be categorized as another success for Cianfrance and considered the starting point for Oscar season.

Though Vikander’s character is mildly unconvincing, The Light Between Oceans is a heartrending story of love and loss. Cianfrance captivates with characters unfolding in an uncomfortably vulnerable light where their physical responses may not be right but are oddly justifiable as it’s impossible to predict how anyone would act under such distressing circumstances.

http://www.screenrelish.com/2016/08/31/light-oceans-review/
The undeniable chemistry


----------



## August_Lee

*Credit Morgane*

The Village Voice
http://www.villagevoice.com/film/po...ns-relentlessly-works-your-tear-ducts-9042323

*Tension and release is the driving principle of a tearjerker,*where every good fortune is countered by something worse. And as dismissive as critics often are of the genre, it's actually quite difficult for a director to make people cry en masse and genuinely feel things. Derek Cianfrance's foreboding melodrama _The Light Between Oceans_ follows a quiet lighthouse keeper whose family crest seems emblazoned with misery after the end of the First World War, until he meets a woman who will marry and join him on his own private island. Then, of course, the results of this isolationism are also catastrophically sad. But for all the tragedy descending upon the characters of this film, it's difficult to muster adequate tears — not because the acting is lackluster (it's incredible, actually), but because the onslaught of melancholia is so relentless that it's nearly impossible to refill the reserves.

Cianfrance may be the best actors' director working today. His heartbreaking relationship drama _Blue Valentine_ (2010) is unrivaled in its realism,complexity, and compassion, achieved through intense development with his two leads, Ryan Gosling and Michelle Williams — they lived in a house together for months to create their characters and dialogue. In this film, the trifecta of Michael Fassbender, Alicia Vikander, and Rachel Weisz could themselves sweep the acting categories at the Oscars.
Fassbender is Tom Sherbourne, a quiet man who saw so much death in the war that he's convinced he can never be allowed in the same room with happiness. He does surrender to joy, however, in the form of a young woman, Isabel Graysmark (Vikander). The two become married and retreat to the lighthouse on Janus Island, where Tom is the keeper. They frolic in the breeze-blown grasses until they must stake not one but two grave sites for babies who didn't make it to term. Isabel's grief resonates as she heaves, sobs, and gasps while sitting at her piano, realizing her body's betrayal; we watch her confused emotions as stray, unsure smiles ripple over her face for a full minute in this scene. The couple's loss is compounded by their circumstances — with so many dead after the war, they feel it's imperative that they procreate — and their remoteness. So when a baby washes ashore in a rowboat, the event seems almost a blessing, but the baby's accompanied by a dead body, and Tom knows an albatross when he sees one.

The context and substance of this story are heart-wrenching, but Cianfrance sometimes relies too heavily on our "mirror" neurons — watching people cry continually for two hours becomes more numbing (or grating) than moving. And the characters become frustrating, despite the performances. Playing into this is the economical film language Cianfrance employs to swiftly carry the story along (it's based on a novel, so there's much ground to cover). He uses pre-lapping dialogue, an artful montage technique in which words spoken in a new scene are heard before the film has cut from the preceding one.

This allows Cianfrance to convey his characters' thoughts while making room for more quick, soundless moments to add texture to the story. For the first two acts of _The Light Between Oceans_, the technique is seamless and mastered (his longtime editors Jim Helton and Ron Patane deserve much credit for their work). But toward the end, I found myself begging for a break, for just one lengthy scene where no women had wet eyes.

As with any brazenly romantic and tearful film, there are clichés: Women are carried and prostrate more often than they are walking, and men are always hugging their pregnant women from behind while the female is washing dishes or cooking. But the sense of authenticity that marks _The Light Between Oceans_ at its best has everything to do with the acting — and if all Cianfrance ever gives us is that, it's worth the price of his lagging third act.


----------



## August_Lee

*Credit Carmencrem*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...ceans-michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander/


----------



## August_Lee

*Credit Carmencrem*

http://geektyrant.com/news/review-the-light-between-oceans-is-a-flat-out-masterpiece

http://freshfiction.tv/movie-review-the-light-between-oceans-will-make-you-shed-an-ocean-of-tears/

http://www.morningticker.com/2016/0...-the-substance-to-make-it-an-oscar-contender/

http://m.yourdailydish.com/review-l...itter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=Twitter_


----------



## August_Lee

*Credit Carmencrem*

http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/movies/sc-light-bet-oceans-mov-0831-20160901-story.html





Observer: 4/4 stars

http://observer.com/2016/08/the-light-between-oceans-is-an-oasis-in-cinemas-summer-drought/

Deadline liked it too: http://deadline.com/2016/08/the-lig...811573/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Consequence of sound pretty liked it: http://consequenceofsound.net/2016/08/film-review-the-light-between-oceans/

Short video of Michael talking about Alicia on GMA https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153870489462061&id=59306617060&_rdr


----------



## Selayang430

New Alicia pic from modern weekly. Chinese netizen told me the magazine has very high standard of photography - no wonder the pic are awesome


----------



## August_Lee

New pic of Alicia with Michael and Derek in Venice
src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> src



Thanks August Lee - just posted new pics in Michael's thread - such a drag posting in 2 places!

Here's a couple more:






http://www.hollandse-hoogte.nl/search.pp?showpicture=58684079&page=1&pos=7


----------



## August_Lee

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks August Lee - just posted new pics in Michael's thread - such a drag posting in 2 places!
> 
> Here's a couple more:
> View attachment 3455295
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455296
> 
> 
> http://www.hollandse-hoogte.nl/search.pp?showpicture=58684079&page=1&pos=7


Thanks for the pics pearlyqueen

I don't know if I like the dress or not but I like everything else (hair, makeup, jewelry). I'm so glad she's not wearing extensions, I hope at the premiere she won't have any either.


----------



## August_Lee

Getty has pictures up too
http://www.gettyimages.com/photos/a...=editorial&phrase=Alicia Vikander&sort=newest


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for the pics pearlyqueen
> 
> I don't know if I like the dress or not but I like everything else (hair, makeup, jewelry). I'm so glad she's not wearing extensions, I hope at the premiere she won't have any either.



I love her look today - the fringe, dress, very feminine!


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> src



No doubting their love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## pearlyqueen

Video of Michael and Alicia arriving in the boat:
http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb5afe2e

And video of them leaving the press conference:


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> src



"It's thiiiiis big"

Early forerunner for best pic of them in existence


----------



## Lagom

I wonder what he's saying to her here? Any guesses?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> I wonder what he's saying to her here? Any guesses?
> View attachment 3455535
> 
> View attachment 3455536
> 
> View attachment 3455537


Probably something sappy and gross,  judging by the...softness, sort of, in her expression? they're usually such goofballs i don't even know what to do with pics like that.

What was he saying _here, _that's what I really want to know:


----------



## Lagom

Arrrhhhggg!! When will she get out of this LV contract??? What were they thinking putting her in this ridiculous ensamble? At least she's got the best accessory in Michael


----------



## Lagom

Haha, this picture 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ0kHr6A7Fx/?tagged=aliciavikander


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> Haha, this picture
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ0kHr6A7Fx/?tagged=aliciavikander


oh look it's his i just made a joke aren't i hilarious face

i'm dying everyone it's been fun knowing you all


----------



## Morgane

The CK she wore at the last JB premiere was much better.. I like  makeup and hair.


----------



## Lagom

Morgane said:


> The CK she wore at the last JB premiere was much better.. I like  makeup and hair.



I really liked the CK one in China too! So classy!
But I agree, head styling is on point here


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> The CK she wore at the last JB premiere was much better.. I like  makeup and hair.





Lagom said:


> Arrrhhhggg!! When will she get out of this LV contract??? What were they thinking putting her in this ridiculous ensamble? At least she's got the best accessory in Michael
> 
> View attachment 3455664


Yes @ both is 'when is her LV contract up?' and 'Her CK was much, much better'

I had very low expectations when it comes to her at these events, so I had a idea that it wouldn't be a LV dress I would like.



Lagom said:


> I really liked the CK one in China too! So classy!
> But I agree, head styling is on point here


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

Clips of Michael and Alicia entering the theater together
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ0366kBV3N
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ04On2BOEK


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## aprilmayjune

tbh the dress is growing on me the more pics i see of it...


----------



## mollie12

I think they did an interview with RaiTV?  Does anyone know where to find that?  I remember MF, Mortensen, and Gadon did a good one with that Italian station back in 2011, but I can't remember where I found it.


----------



## mollie12

August_Lee said:


> Clips of Michael and Alicia entering the theater together
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ0366kBV3N
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ04On2BOEK



LOL AV squeezing him at the end of the second one.


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> Clips of Michael and Alicia entering the theater together
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ0366kBV3N
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ04On2BOEK





mollie12 said:


> LOL AV squeezing him at the end of the second one.


walking the fine line between touching his hip and squeezing his butt there girl


----------



## carmencrem

For those who asked.. You can find the whole story and stuff on my Twitter Well TLBO was gorgeous. Stunning performances, no words. Cinematography 9/10, performances 10/10, adaptation 7/10 of a story which was 10/10 IMO. So... Super great. Unbelievable (well, actually believable!!) chemistry between them and Rachel Weisz immense.
Alicia and Michael are cute together, super lovely, Michael was protective and sweet, so proud of her and they looked so incredibly happy and beautiful, everybody was there for them, they were incredibly nice and kind. People were crazy.
I have my pics with them (!!) and I also talked to Alicia a bit -super sweet and so beautiful.
In the cinema after the movie standing ovation for about 5/6 minutes.
Michael, Alicia and Derek stopped for a while and posed for pics. I took a video during the standing ovation and some pics. Posted on Twitter and I'll post more. I also shared my whole experience. Kind of, cos I'm too fudjdjsjsjdkddkwkje now to talk.
When they left we were waiting for them (who were leaving from the back door): I saw Alicia, Derek and Michael chatting to some people, there were their parents there too..
When they got into the car I talked to Alicia again for 10 seconds and then I called Michael and he smiled and waved at my from the car. So, I'm very happy. ❤️❤️❤️
MOVIE:
Re the performances: no words.
Alicia Vikander is giving her best, this is probably one of her best performances ever IMO among Pure, Ex Machina and TDG. I won't hell you where and how cos I don't want to reveal spoilers etc but she nailed it. Definitely. Intense, immense, real, fierce.
Rachel Weisz's character Hannah is way better in the movie than in the book, maybe because she's such a great actress she could make you love anything. They all do btw. That scene with Alicia and her together I just... No words. I can't go on, you need to see it. 
Michael gives one of his best performances too IMO, most of all because it's a 10000% new role for him. It's true it reminded me a bit of Heathcliff from WH, but he's definitely more loving and lovely as a person. His Tom is just perfect, as I imagined it to be. He made me cry a lot, with his eyes. The way he sparkles on screen with Alicia and with the little Florence (LOVED her she's super cute) is just astounding. Top.
The only thing I didn't like is that they cut a scene or two I would have loved to see but it's normal. Very loyal to the book.
Standing ovation was deserved. Michael Alicia and Derek then hugged each other and thanked us a lot. I know I was going to love it. And I did. 

Ah... The music...!!! ❣Re the performances: no words.
Alicia Vikander is giving her best, this is probably one of her best performances ever IMO among Pure, Ex Machina and TDG. I won't hell you where and how cos I don't want to reveal spoilers etc but she nailed it. Definitely. Intense, immense, real, fierce.
Rachel Weisz's character Hannah is way better in the movie than in the book, maybe because she's such a great actress she could make you love anything. They all do btw. That scene with Alicia and her together I just... No words. I can't go on, you need to see it. 
Michael gives one of his best performances too IMO, most of all because it's a 10000% new role for him. It's true it reminded me a bit of Heathcliff from WH, but he's definitely more loving and lovely as a person. His Tom is just perfect, as I imagined it to be. He made me cry a lot, with his eyes. The way he sparkles on screen with Alicia and with the little Florence (LOVED her she's super cute) is just astounding. Top.
The only thing I didn't like is that they cut a scene or two I would have loved to see but it's normal. Very loyal to the book.
Standing ovation was deserved. Michael Alicia and Derek then hugged each other and thanked us a lot. I know I was going to love it. And I did. 

Ah... The music...!!! ❣

Btw they were too beautiful today!!!'


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src



src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> src


****, is that you carmen?


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> Yes @ both is 'when is her LV contract up?' and 'Her CK was much, much better'
> 
> I had very low expectations when it comes to her at these events, so I had a idea that it wouldn't be a LV dress I would like.


That LV she wore at one of TDG premieres would have been great. 




The Prabal Gurung dress was very good.
http://www.vogue.com/13471907/alici...ice-film-festival-celebrity-red-carpet-style/



mollie12 said:


> I think they did an interview with RaiTV?  Does anyone know where to find that?  I remember MF, Mortensen, and Gadon did a good one with that Italian station back in 2011, but I can't remember where I found it.


I've found this,but it's very short : http://www.rainews.it/dl/rainews/me...zia-9f28f756-2e84-433e-8bbc-d12a242d412f.html



August_Lee said:


> src


Her skin is really beautiful.


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> That LV she wore at one of TDG premieres would have been great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Prabal Gurung dress was very good.
> http://www.vogue.com/13471907/alici...ice-film-festival-celebrity-red-carpet-style/
> 
> 
> I've found this,but it's very short : http://www.rainews.it/dl/rainews/me...zia-9f28f756-2e84-433e-8bbc-d12a242d412f.html
> 
> 
> Her skin is really beautiful.


I'm so envious of her skin and complexion, its gorgeous.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## carmencrem

!


----------



## August_Lee

After party pics












src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Selayang430

Interview by Entertainment Tonight


----------



## carmencrem

Looking cute For etnow


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> src


I'll buy it thanks


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> src


okay who is the bamf in the cream suit?


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> okay who is the bamf in the cream suit?



Derek's wife


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia and Michael on the front pages here[emoji2]







And a good review for TLBO by the London Evening Standard[emoji2]


----------



## aprilmayjune

I've learned more about fashion since I started following her--it's honestly been a really interesting, educational experience. Louis Vuitton was up there with those fashion houses that were so legendary they were above criticism. Like wearable art, sort of? Now I'm like, _damn, that's one ugly Louis Vuitton dress. 
_
Basically my brain thanks Alicia for a new area of interest as much as my bank account doesn't


----------



## carmencrem

From yesterday' party


----------



## pearlyqueen

Not sure if links to these videos have been posted here yet?


Press conference 


Red carpet


TLBO  ovation

Also saw this in today's UK Metro newspaper, did a double take - thought I'd missed something at first!


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> I've learned more about fashion since I started following her--it's honestly been a really interesting, educational experience. Louis Vuitton was up there with those fashion houses that were so legendary they were above criticism. Like wearable art, sort of? Now I'm like, _damn, that's one ugly Louis Vuitton dress.
> _
> Basically my brain thanks Alicia for a new area of interest as much as my bank account doesn't


Ghesquière was much better in his Balenciaga days.














Source
https://facebook.com/Labiennaledivenezia/


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> Ghesquière was much better in his Balenciaga days.


He was. I think since LV is very new to the clothing aspect (I believe their very first RTW designer was Marc Jacobs in the 90s) and not like Balenciaga who've been around for decades and have great history of fashion so with LV, Nicholas can get away with these weird/ugly designs because who is really gonna question him.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/09/02/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-light-between-oceans Longer version of the EW interview with Michael and Alicia


----------



## Selayang430

Saw this in tumblr. It is hilarious. Alicia is just so good - wipe away tears all can do but a snot .......Alicia is the best.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Morgane said:


> Ghesquière was much better in his Balenciaga days



See a few months ago I wouldn't have even known what that sentence meant! 

Also kudos to this thread for not being a TOTAL ****ING BUMMER jfc


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> Interview by Entertainment Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456537


do we have video for this interview?


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> do we have video for this interview?


Not the one with ET but here another new interview they made in Venice


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Blueberry12

At *Swedish Film Institute.
*


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.reellifewithjane.com/201...nfrance/?utm_medium=tumblr&utm_source=dlvr.it Press in NYC - late July


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://www.reellifewithjane.com/201...nfrance/?utm_medium=tumblr&utm_source=dlvr.it Press in NYC - late July



The one milking the goat - finally can see how they tell this.
Thanks Carmen for sharing


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

**Credit Carmencrem**
*Alicia Vikander, Michael Fassbender and Director Derek Cianfrance on Their Romantic Drama ‘The Light Between Oceans’*



> Derek Cianfrance’s “The Light Between Oceans,” starring Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander, is an old-fashioned love story based on the 2012 M.L. Stedman bestseller of the same name.
> 
> Set immediately after the devastation of World War I on the edge of Western Australia on a remote island, this emotional drama is about a lighthouse keeper and his young wife, Tom and Isabel Sherbourne, who find an infant girl in a boat washed onshore after a violent storm. (Also in the boat is the body of a dead man.)
> 
> Isabel is in a deep depression after suffering two miscarriages, and the baby seems to arrive as though out of a fairytale to alleviate her suffering. Isabel talks Tom into letting her take care of the baby, at least for a little while. What Isabel doesn’t count on is the baby’s grieving mother, played by Rachel Weisz, in a heartbreaking performance.
> 
> What the Sherbournes do when they find the baby and the decisions they make will have consequences for the rest of their lives. The movie also makes audiences ask themselves, “What would you do?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far from the moody and intimate film noir of Cianfrance’s previous films, “The Place Beyond the Pines” and “Blue Valentine,” “The Light Between Oceans” has a wider sweep, especially visually. With its gorgeous landscapes and wide-screen shots, “The Light Between Oceans,” beautifully filmed by Adam Arkapaw, reminds me of David Lean’s movies, especially “Ryan’s Daughter.” Like Lean’s movies, this is a movie you want to see in a theater. And don’t forget the Kleenex.
> 
> “The Light Between Oceans” is now also famous for being the movie where Fassbender and Vikander met and fell in love. They’ve been dating since, and their meetings tailed relentlessly by the tabloids. Last month, on one of those rare occasions when the superstars were in Manhattan together, they joined the director at a press conference at the Ritz in the Battery to promote the film, which they did enthusiastically and without, regretfully, any touch-feely public displays of affection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are selected highlights from the press conference:
> 
> *For Michael and Alicia, talk about the complicated, complex characters you’re playing, and the challenges of these roles. And as in “Casablanca,” was the movie the start of a beautiful friendship? Will you two make another movie together? *
> 
> *Alicia:* I loved working with Michael. I was a huge fan of his. I think he’s one of the most diverse and brave actors. I remember when I saw him in “Hunger” and “Fish Tank” in one of my favorite cinemas in Sweden many years ago… I would love to work with him again. I think we all had a very wonderful time making this film, and given the chance to play Isabel was a gift from Derek. He told me she’s a fighter, and she is. She’s a survivor, too, and she’s a girl with her heart on her sleeve. I love that she was so transparent and to play someone, even I felt like I couldn’t really know where she was heading each day because she does things and says things without thinking, which is quite liberating sometimes to have that in the role…
> 
> The Sherbournes are good people. Good people sometimes don’t make the most right or the most moral decisions or choices, but she acts from the heart always, and that’s why I think you couldn’t really blame her. (Portraying) a woman that good, you had to get to the heart of her to understand her and her actions.
> 
> *Michael:* I said to Derek early on, I was like, “This girl frightens me.” She’s so fierce and brave as a performer. It sort of kind of bowled me over. It was great. It really made me feel like I had to come to work in the morning… And then we had fun, as well. In between takes we would have a laugh, which I always think all of us sort of spent so much time working, might as well have fun while you’re doing it, and that should be important. And then under Derek’s tutelage, we came to work and we really sort of dug around in the weeds every day trying to find a flower where we could.
> 
> *Derek:* He had to milk a goat. We have the shot.
> 
> *Michael:* I had to milk a goat, which I did successfully in one take. There was a comedy element of me trying to rope the goat up, which I got very frustrated, which added to the comedy, of course. It looked a little odd, I suppose, me sort of trying to take a goat from behind. (Alicia laughed) Derek kept them, I guess, to blackmail me down the line.
> 
> Like Alicia said, it was an absolute honor to get the opportunity to play Tom Sherbourne. When I read the script, and I read the script before I read the book, I was just so moved by the story first and foremost. These are decent, ordinary people, who make some decisions that are very damaging and costly, and it really touched me emotionally and really got to me. As a character, I really find Tom to be a hero. He’s somebody that I would aspire to be like. He’s a man of his word. He is somebody that carries his responsibility very seriously, so when we first meet him, he decides to go to an island to get away from people.
> 
> Part of the idea of that for me was that he’d seen so much death and destruction in World War One. He’d had his own portion to blame for that. He decided that he didn’t want to hurt anybody or bring harm to anybody in his life, whatever remained of his life, so therefore, decided to go into isolation.
> 
> *Derek, why was it important for you to show these characters on screen?*
> 
> The thing that attracted me to this story in the first place was that I’d been making movies about families, and when I was a little kid I always remember thinking that people lived on islands, because I always thought it was strange when people came over, our behavior changed inside the house. And then when they left, we went back to being real again. And I remember being at friends’ houses, and I’d be in my friend’s basement playing pinball, and I’d hear their alcoholic parents beating each other up upstairs. I used to think that, ‘Wow! Everyone lives on an island.’ Everyone has these family secrets.
> 
> So, as a kid, I always wanted to try and take photographs and record the things that were really happening. I couldn’t understand why we always had smiling family pictures on my wall. I thought that was only side of our life. So I just made it my mission to show what happens on these islands, and then I found this book that takes place on a literal island. And I was like ‘Oh, my god! This is what I was born to do.’
> 
> *For Derek, what was the process like to decide what to omit from the novel, especially with so many emotionally devastating scenes? *
> 
> I remember on day two, I think it was, we were doing a scene with Michael and he was hammering some metal in his shop and he’s just praying for himself and he cried, and I remember thinking to myself, ‘Yes! He cried! Right!’ But then let’s flash forward. We shot in 45 days. Forty-five days later we were doing a scene and Michael and I got together before and said, ‘Whatever we do, let’s not cry here.’ Because the whole movie was so emotionally charged, and everyone was crying on set the whole time. We were trying our hardest not to cry anymore, and in that scene we were like, ‘Yeah, whatever you do, just don’t cry, Michael.’ But he couldn’t help it, he was crying anyway. The whole movie was waterworks.
> 
> *Derek, talk about shooting on location and why you decided it was important to live, as well as shoot, in this isolated area?*
> 
> What I ask my actors to do, I ask them to fail and I ask them to surprise me, right? Then what I give them in return is I try to give them experiences, and one of the experiences was to live in this isolation. Any time you make a movie, in its best form, you have this kind of camp. If you ever went to summer camp, where you get to know each other incredibly well, and it’s incredibly intimate and private and you have all these great times … Only we have a camera and a sound crew there and we’re making a movie, but what I like to do is try to get rid of all that.
> 
> I just thought it would be a gift to these guys to be able to get rid of distractions of the real world and actually live there and be able to wake up at 4 in the morning and shoot the sunrise and shoot them experiencing the sunrise. It does something to you psychologically to be sleeping in your trailer at night and have these windstorms come in and make you think they’re going to blow you into the ocean. It kind of unnerves you in a way, and I feel like Tom and Isabel had to live that way, so to me it was the gift.
> 
> I’m always looking for a place where I can make this collision between fiction and non-fiction, between the story and real life, between acting and behavior. And so by living in that place, it allowed us to do that. And thankfully, Michael and Alicia were game.


http://www.reellifewithjane.com/201...nfrance/?utm_medium=tumblr&utm_source=dlvr.it


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Lagom

The scene where Tom and Isabel find the baby.


----------



## carmencrem

http://thewatchandtalk.com/2016/09/...p-five-most-anticipated-remaining-2016-films/ at 1h : 19 they Start talking about TLBO. I LOVED this podcast, they praise Alicia's performance very much (they found her even better than in TDG, and they loved her in TDG and I must say I 100% agree), the love scenes (so real), music and cinematography. They love Michael and Alicia and most of all loved the movie. Cool to hear, I pretty agree with them. Ah.. this movie and book don't have ANYTHING to do with Sparks stuff, as they also say.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I know she's probably back at work on euphoria, but any thoughts on odds of Alicia taking a long weekend to support the bf at tiff?


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> I know she's probably back at work on euphoria, but any thoughts on odds of Alicia taking a long weekend to support the bf at tiff?



Don't think so, she said to a Swedish news paper that she would go straight back to work on Euphoria after Venice. She probably wants to finish so she can enjoy some time off before Tomb Raider starts. TR will be a four month shoot, at least.


----------



## Morgane

http://aliciavikander.us/


----------



## Morgane

http://www.refinery29.com/2016/09/121274/the-light-between-oceans-miscarriages-isabel

There are at least five good reasons to go see The Light Between Oceans when it hits theaters on September 2. First, the obvious: Michael Fassbender, who should be observed in high definition on a giant screen whenever possible. Second, the chemistry between Fassbender and Alicia Vikander, who are great together. If you loved the book and you wanted the movie to live up to it, that's your third reason, and fourth is that director Derek Cianfrance has done this love story gorgeous justice, and who couldn't use a little more of that in their life.   To some, the fifth reason may seem a little particular. But, in my opinion, it's one of the things that will stick with you long after the rolling credits. The Light Between Oceans pays homage to a female experience that often gets maligned and deserves its moment in the spotlight: the heartache and physical pain of miscarriage.  If you've read the novel, bear with me during a moment of explication (and if you haven't, please rest assured that the paragraphs to come won't spoil anything you don't already know about the film from its trailer). The The Light Between Oceans is, at its heart, a story about a man who loves his wife so much that he will do almost anything to secure her happiness. Tom Sherbourne (Fassbender) has returned to Australia after fighting in World War I. Seeking solace and silence, he winds up with a job as a lighthouse keeper. Sherbourne meets a woman while on the mainland, Isabel (Vikander), who becomes his wife. They live together on their isolated island, content with one another's company — but also hoping to start a family.   This is where the rough waters kick up: Isabel conceives and appears to be months along in her pregnancy when one night, while a storm rages outside, she miscarries. The physical pain is searing; she is clearly terrified, unsure of what is happening within her body, and without anyone to turn to for help. The next day, they bury their child in a marked grave on the island. Isabel is inconsolable.  Not long after that, she becomes pregnant again. But this time around, she is wary of the precariousness of her condition and terrified of repeating the ordeal — which, inevitably, she does. The second miscarriage is even more painful. Not only because of the scene itself, which portrays a hopeful Isabel sitting at a piano — in one moment joyful and the next doubled over in pain, blood seeping through the back of her skirt — but because it so keenly reveals the hysteric emotionality behind what it means to lose your dream coupled with the death of hope. Twice. 
 What Vikander telegraphs in this scene is more than just the physical elements of how the early stage of miscarriage proceeds. Her performance also showcases a distinctly female form of failure at something that, as women, we are told for an entire lifetime is our destiny: the ability to bear a child.   For women who want to become mothers, the inability to bring a pregnancy to term — to literally deliver on a biological promise — is perhaps one of the more devastating experiences they will ever endure.   Still, despite the fact that up to one-fifth of all pregnancies result in miscarriage, it is something that does not receive a commensurate amount of discussion. The heartbreak of miscarriage is something that often gets minimized and belittled; we are ill-practiced with the language required to console someone who has gone through it, once, twice, or many times. For that reason, we often avoid talking about it altogether. But not talking about contributes to the feelings of isolation — of failure — that accompany losing a wanted pregnancy. And so the downward spiral spins.  “ THE MOVIE KEENLY REVEALS THE HYSTERICAL EMOTIONALITY OF WHAT IT MEANS TO LOSE YOUR DREAM, AND THE DEATH OF HOPE. TWICE. ” I have never experienced this female-specific rite of passage myself but I have been on the other side of plenty of conversations with women — some who lost their pregnancies recently, others who lost them long ago, but still feel empty. Often, these friends have said they felt minimized. A colleague once told me she felt like her husband was living on Earth and she was living on planet "My Baby Died" — and there were no telephone lines between those two worlds.   And so here is my theory and one reason to go see The Light Between Oceans: If we talk about miscarriage more, it will not hurt any less when it happens, but it might make the aftermath a little easier to bear. It might make women feel less alone. It might be like erecting a lighthouse out in the ocean, so that people know there is hope when they are out in a storm.


----------



## Selayang430

http://deadline.com/2016/09/the-lig...ender-box-office-oscars-labor-day-1201813953/

 So, wait and see if it happens -- The fact of the matter is that Disney and DreamWorks are planning to meet up and discuss the possibility of a campaign. “If they have any serious intentions for Vikander, they should start by getting her nominated for a Golden Globe first,” advised one non-Disney awards strategist.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> http://deadline.com/2016/09/the-lig...ender-box-office-oscars-labor-day-1201813953/
> 
> So, wait and see if it happens -- The fact of the matter is that Disney and DreamWorks are planning to meet up and discuss the possibility of a campaign. “If they have any serious intentions for Vikander, they should start by getting her nominated for a Golden Globe first,” advised one non-Disney awards strategist.


From the same article: 

*“Weinstein Co. and Fox Searchlight would have known what to do with this picture,” griped one insider. *

OH GOD THE IRONY


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> From the same article:
> 
> *“Weinstein Co. and Fox Searchlight would have known what to do with this picture,” griped one insider. *
> 
> OH GOD THE IRONY



You continue reading after this - this sentence refers to a quote not the stand of the author


----------



## Flatsy

aprilmayjune said:


> *“Weinstein Co. and Fox Searchlight would have known what to do with this picture,” griped one insider. *
> OH GOD THE IRONY


Ha ha ha ha ha. 

As much as people who see the movie are enjoying it, it's not Oscar material and the studio knows it.  I think the weird release date was to take advantage of some free film festival promotion while getting it into theaters on a slow weekend before all of the real Oscar contenders start coming out.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> You continue reading after this - this sentence refers to a quote not the stand of the author


Haha i know, i know

plus i'm not even sure that's actually irony but _whatever, _it's pretty funny out of context considering discussions here and in the other thread


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Haha i know, i know
> 
> plus i'm not even sure that's actually irony but _whatever, _it's pretty funny out of context considering discussions here and in the other thread



Some posters you can't talk reasons to them. To one I simply typed 'I surrender " to her. End of story.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/_aliciavikander/status/773526477602189312


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


>



ahh, what happens to the video in the last 30 seconds or so?


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> ahh, what happens to the video in the last 30 seconds or so?


I was thinking the same thing. The last :30 all you hear is their voices and a screenshot. Most likely the person uploaded it had issues.


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

Outtake from February 2016 W Magazine





src


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia and Michael on the insert of the cover of Hello! Middle East




src


----------



## August_Lee

*video at source*

Exclusive Interview: Derek Cianfrance explains why his actors keep falling in love on set

http://www.msn.com/en-in/entertainm...actors-keep-falling-in-love-on-set/vi-AAiDzdZ


----------



## Lagom

Wow! I think she might be an actual angel.
https://twitter.com/DNKultur/status/773554435930947584?lang=sv

It says there will be an interview (in swedish) with her in tomorrows newspaper. 

Rough translation:
"The feelings I had on that Oscars stage was not only joy", "there was also something else", "Alicia Vikander about her upbringing, her new movie, and the downside (dir. transl: shadow side) to her carrier"

Looks like we're gonna get an in depth interview. Exciting!!


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/nepalesruben/status/773944750952984576 

More pics here: https://twitter.com/avikanderrus/status/773942659601817601


----------



## carmencrem

http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=437


----------



## August_Lee

Here is the new interview Lagom mentioned yesterday:
http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/alicia-vikander-om-karriarens-morka-sida/

*I used from Google Translate for the interview*
-Part 1-


> The feeling on the Oscars stage was not just luck. There was also something else. In an interview with Dagens Nyheter's Åsa Beckman tells Alicia Vikander if the mother's cancer diagnosis, growing up in the theater and a long-awaited meeting outside Munich.
> 
> It is the evening of 28 February at the Dolby Theatre in Los Angeles. On the stage stands a dazed Alicia Vikander and try to keep an acceptance speech. She speaks quickly, her voice choke up, the eyes glitter. On her, she has a bright yellow gown by Louis Vuitton. Just before she went on stage, she hugged her mother, sitting beside her. Now she raises her gold statuette and turns to his parents: "Thank you for giving me the belief that anything can happen."
> 
> It's a historic night.
> 
> Last one Swedish actor received an Oscar was when Ingrid Bergman tricks the coveted statuette for "Murder on the Orient Express". There are over forty years ago.
> 
> This winter, many Swedes kept awake to follow the gala. When Vikander standing there on the stage explodes social media: "Wonderful!" "Fantastic," "Aliiiicia !!!" But in lyckoscenerna we see is something that we do not know. Something that makes the pleasure so much deeper. A touch of sadness.
> 
> Now it's August in a warm late summer Munich. We sit on a roof terrace of the five-star Bayerisher Hof and the fans gently. The spa is located on the same floor and women moving lazily in white robes and turbans. Alicia Vikander has just had her only summer vacation - four days - and had time to sleep in the making.
> 
> - And I have eaten. I have to eat five times a day to build muscle for the role of Lara Croft in "Tomb Raider". I train every morning, five days a week. I have the same coach that Alexander Skarsgard had for "Tarzan," but his physique is a little ... well, different than mine, she says with her little hoarse voice.
> 
> In a few days Alicia Vikander and director Lisa Langseth start recording the first scenes of their joint film, "Euphoria", in the countryside outside the Bavarian town.
> 
> It was Lisa Langseth who discovered the then-unknown Alicia Vikander eight years ago and gave her the lead role in "For what is beautiful," in which she plays a young woman who has an affair with an older conductor, a real kulturman as having used her as a muse cold abandons her.
> 
> Langseth wanted an unfamiliar face a demanding role. No quite simple combination. She visited drama classes at colleges across Sweden but nobody could do it. So she found Alicia Vikander who had some soap-roles.
> 
> - We played through all stages at home in my living room, several times, the others in the team were wondering what I was doing. I hardly dared believe that she was as good as she was, says Lisa Langseth when I later call her up.
> 
> Alicia Vikander was then 20 years old and received a Guldbagge for Best Actress.
> 
> Now the five recording weeks ahead.
> 
> - I just feel so lucky that we get to work together again, says Alicia Vikander and order kikärtsbiffar and dressing by the side.
> 
> - I have learned so much of Lisa's cinematic language and courageous stories. Still, I think it is incredible that she dared me. I barely knew what a camera angle was.
> 
> Today they are close friends.
> 
> - It can be a great movie, I'm sick proud, she says.
> 
> When I say that I understand that it's about two sisters in a difficult existential journey, she suddenly bit short in her voice.
> 
> - So much more than that I do not think to say.
> 
> That is typical of Alicia Vikander. She is lively, funny, open. Unpretentious. One has a feeling that you've met her before at any party. But she knows very well what she wants to talk about and not. She snaps off and on, politely but firmly.
> 
> It's like this young woman knows exactly how she should conserve itself. That she is so secure and grounded that she knows its value, not as an actor but as a person. After just a few minutes you are convinced that no one could get her to do something she absolutely does not want.
> 
> It is perhaps the feature that allows her to survive in the Hollywood spin she is in. "All throughout Hollywood everyone wants Alicia Vikander in their films right now," said Matt Damon for the premiere of "Jason Bourne" in summer. And it's true. She is the face of fashion house Louis Vuitton, is the dream guest in American TV shows like Jimmy Kimmel and Jimmy Fallon, and the last month graced the covers of both British Vogue and American Vanity Fair.And so the movies, of course. The past two years she has made nine feature films. During the currently ongoing Venice Film Festival, it has been the world premiere of "The light between oceans", where she stars along with boyfriend, Michael Fassbender.
> 
> Everything has gone quickly.
> 
> Abroad got one seriously aware of Alicia Vikander when she was in "A Royal Affair" and played the English Princess Caroline Matildhe who was married off by the mad Danish king Christian VII in the 1760s. The director Nikolaj Arcel has told how he had casts half of Denmark when he found the Swede.
> 
> There was only one small catch: the role was in Danish. After six weeks, Alicia Vikander learned enough to put every single replica. Exactly.
> 
> Then she moved to London in 2012 to play Kitty in the blockbuster film "Anna Karenina". She knökade themselves with other Swedes in a small apartment above a shoe shop in Notting Hill and between takes, she went on auditions and auditioned, among other things, for the role of Snow White in 'Snow White and the Huntsman ", which then went to Kristen Stewart.
> 
> After the premiere of "Anna Karenina" was the end to all that. The vibrant Alicia Vikander played the shirt of a tense Keira Knightley as Anna Karenina.
> 
> Alicia Vikander born in 1988 in Gothenburg. Her mother Maria Fahl Vikander the actress and her father Svante Vikander psychiatrist. Her parents divorced when she was only a few months old.
> 
> - I lived with my mother in town, went to school, but every other weekend, I went to my father in Sandared outside Borås. There I had many siblings, five of them, as I have always been very close, we have a lot of contact.
> 
> Parental divorce seems never to have been no big deal. One time, she would be in a children's program on national television to talk about how it was to be the children of divorce.
> 
> - But I had only good things to say, so they lifted me out of the program.
> 
> She says she had a very loving upbringing. It can, unlike what is often said, be an advantage to have two families. That it only gives an even greater and wider emotional base.


----------



## August_Lee

-Part 2-


> *You could say that you remained in both of your parents' occupations. How do you see it?*
> 
> - Yes, but in the first place are the two smart and intelligent people, who have lived long lives, and I've always been able to talk to. I know that my mother has said that we need to gather as much real experience of life as we possibly can - that's my biggest toolbox in the job. Based on experiences build fantasies around the characters, creating fortunes.
> 
> *You discuss roles with them?*
> 
> - In the beginning I could probably call and talk to them about characters. Today, it has become more so that they read my script. It will be a nice, common reference point when we can not be seen very often. "What did you do today - aha, it was the scene, yes it I will surely remember!" And the more fun it will be when I know they get to see the movie a few years later.
> 
> But, she says, when she made "The Danish Girl," based on the true story of the painter Einar Wegener / Lili Elbe who underwent the first known sex correction, it was nice for her father, who worked with the stuff, called and said the script was good.
> 
> It is Alicia Vikander carrying the film. With small, subtle means she catches the girlfriend Gerda, who is also an artist, supports Einar's desire to wear women's clothes, use him as a model but how she gets embarrassed and devastated. Vikander has such charisma that his eyes all the time looking after her. You just waiting for her to come in the picture.
> 
> *How do you approach your roles? Do you have any special tricks?*
> 
> - It's very different. I often see a character and a world on the very first manuscript page. It is lightning fast, it's just there! I start with the intuitive reaction and then try to implement it, give it life. I really love the process.
> 
> It's something that way, I thought when I saw her move through the films; she both seem to have a special sensitivity while an intellect capable of making anything of it.
> 
> - Alicia is extremely sensitive and very strong at the same time, says Lisa Langseth by phone. She pallets to work extremely hard without becoming emotionally numb. It is unique.
> 
> When I ask her how she thinks Alicia Vikander changed as an actor over the years, she says that the funny thing is that she is so workouts like.
> 
> - It's very special. The pressure on young women at the level where she now finds itself is absurd. You hear all the time views of how you look, how you act, how you play. You must be able to parry. You stand a chance if you can not decide which people you should listen to.
> 
> One such person is Alicia Vika Flinders mother Mary.
> 
> There have been two, through all the years. Early Alicia followed her to the Backa Theatre in Gothenburg, where she worked in the 90s, when there was a babysitter at hand.
> 
> - The theater was such an open world for a child. When they got there they said adults: Come in and check out! What do you think? It was included.
> 
> It was such a contrast to when they were dining with friends who have not worked in the theater. They talked differently, she says, disguising her voice in an adult-talking-to-child ways.
> 
> *What occupied you with where the theater?*
> 
> - I sat and watched the plays. Know that I looked at the "Romeo and Juliet" several times, certainly twenty. I liked to learn the lyrics, I could almost whole play by heart. It was a bit like when I see friends' children is watching the same cartoon movie over and over again. I thought it was just as fun every time.
> 
> She says she was totally fascinated to see the adults transformations.
> 
> - I thought it was great to see my mother stepping into a role, in another world. And that all her colleagues who had regular clothes at one time suddenly became something else!
> 
> *There was nothing in it that was scary?*
> 
> - I only have a memory like that, I was very little. It was a big, giant door on the stage as she closed behind him and went. And then I remembered that I thought: now is the mother gone, she will never come back! It was uncomfortable. I did not think she would escape through it.
> 
> On Youtube is a clip from the TV show "Småstjärnorna" where an 8 year old Alicia on Agneta Sjödin's question about what she should be responding, "I'll be an actor." Not only self-confidence is charming, but also her almost ghostly way to capture Helen Sjöholm's facial expression when she mimes one of the songs from "Kristina".
> 
> A child in a family of two often learn to talk with adults on an equal level.
> 
> - At the same time is probably the mother who questioned me most and wondered if I really want in this tough profession.
> 
> *You never felt that you needed to take responsibility for her?*
> 
> - Mom?
> 
> She looks completely surprised. (Personally, I think the question is quite adequate).
> 
> - No. Never! But it was hard to leave her, when I was 15 years old moved to Stockholm to begin at the Royal Swedish Ballet School. I knew that I was her only child.
> 
> She danced ballet for nine years.
> 
> - The body control I got from the ballet I use every day, both consciously and unconsciously. Since I never went stage school - I searched five times but never came out! - It's my only artistic training. It has been a gift.
> 
> She says it helps if you soon will find a character's physique. It makes you every day when you come to a recording quickly slips into the role.
> 
> When she did "Ex Machina" she went around the home and tried to figure out how Ava, who is a robot, moved.
> 
> - She was supposed to be something else, where did it not even be related to being human. That was interesting. When I found something in my own head was 2.0 humane felt like I could play her. She could not be too robotic. I tried instead to make a finely coordinated girl.


----------



## Selayang430

Have full set but with print - some on face.....


----------



## August_Lee

-Part 3-


> Acting, she says, is about trying to imagine how to react in situations that should not have been in. In reality, we know the other hand, never.
> 
> - I've been through experiences, yes, trauma, where I thought that I would react in a way but responded in a completely different. At the extreme points is very difficult to know who you are.
> 
> One such point was when her mother five years ago was diagnosed with cancer.
> 
> - It was just when my career began to take off. I was away filming in Australia and I was determined not to take it, I'd stay home. I'm her only child, we are a small family. But the mother said: I will not allow you to refuse. So I went. It was enormously difficult. I wanted to be there and hold her hand, all the time. Even though she said it was her greatest wish me to go, I felt a huge debt.
> 
> Her stream of words stops.
> 
> - Now in retrospect I have thought that it was the finest gift she could have given me. She said you have to go your own way.
> 
> During those months, they had a lot of contact.
> 
> - In the US, they always ask why I am not on social media. But when I actually opened a instagramkonto, just her and me. She wanted me to send pictures. I felt at first that I of course could not do it.
> 
> *For the gap between your life was too big?*
> 
> - Yes exactly. Her life was the more routine. With me it happened so much, it was hard to view it. But she said: do not think so, I want to know what you are doing today. What do you eat for breakfast? So I sent a picture of my breakfast bowl of muesli or the yogurt I have chosen that particular morning. She said: That you live helps me.
> 
> *Was it really to concentrate on recording?*
> 
> - My mother was terminally ill. It took up all my time, my thoughts. It was very difficult to try to keep focus.
> 
> *Did you think that you would save her?*
> 
> - Yes. So many who have been in the same situation say they struggled with just that. You want in any way to help, but you feel incredibly helpless. My dad and his wife, his family, was a giant support, for mom - but also for me. If you're not here, we're here, they said. It was a horrible time.
> 
> She says she really understood what her mother did.
> 
> - Although she was very weak, she always wanted to be my mother.
> 
> *Is the time over?*
> 
> - Yes ... it went well. It continues the course in a way, you can always continue to go on the controls. But right now she is fully recovered.
> 
> So when Alicia Vikander stood in her yellow dress at the Oscars, with her mother down there in the audience, luck was much deeper and more meaningful than any of us could have imagined viewers.
> 
> Three years earlier, when "A Royal Affair" was nominated, was her mother who sickest.
> 
> - As I sat there at the time I felt I really did not care a damn about the Oscars.
> 
> - And this year we were there together. I got an Oscar and she was back in life. It was amazing. We just cried.
> 
> She says she affected a lot from this experience.
> 
> - I've got another insight into myself. A different understanding of life and death.
> 
> It's Alicia Vikander who has designed this year's version of the Cancer Society's Pink Ribbon, sold to fund cancer research. It is "a way to give something back" to those who helped her mother.
> 
> And making use of the position she currently has. She has learned, she says, that one can not control life - but you can try to control and influence it as much as possible.
> 
> This applies also for her acting. Right now all want, just like Matt Damon said, have Alicia Vikander in his films. But of course she knows that the industry is fickle and merciless. It is a cyber-girl today but maybe not tomorrow.
> 
> Last winter she started her production company Vikarious productions. The idea is to highlight female directors and actors. She was shocked when one day it suddenly struck her that she, after several years of filming, never played against a woman. In the movie she will play into the mountains, peeping from here the hotel terrace, she finally got it.
> 
> - For me it's about making sure that I was also in the future be able to work with stories that move me. To secure it. Now I want to find interesting stories that have not yet been told, what is still invisible.


http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/alicia-vikander-om-karriarens-morka-sida/


----------



## August_Lee

-Part 4-


> 3 votes for Alicia Vikander
> 
> *Ella Lemhagen, directed Vikander the "Crown Jewels":*
> 
> Alicia is an actress full of contrasts. She has a look that allows her to play the anonymous girl next door, but also the world's most beautiful woman. She is very careful when she is working on a role, but she is simultaneously light-hearted and fun. She is unpretentious, but at the same time takes its work seriously. Even as a very young and relatively inexperienced, she felt very professional in their work.
> 
> *Camilla Thulin, designed costumes for the musical "The Sound of Music" which starred Alicia:*
> 
> I saw her the first time that one of the children Von Trapp at the Gothenburg Opera in 2004 and she is a natural talent. Today she is also a style icon. Now she stylists at Louis Vuitton dress her for her becomes coffers. And it makes sense. She'll read the script, learn the text and play. She should not run around and shop.
> *
> Tomas Alfredson directed Vikander in the Advent calendar "A December Dream":*
> 
> Even when I met Alicia first time, she was 16 years, I noticed that she had a hearing for the profession. An absolute pitch. She also had that quality that is difficult to define: the charisma. She has many faces in his face. When Alicia sits on old people's home, I think she will be happier if she had done so many different kinds of roles as possible. In reality, she's funny and dramatic.



New pics from the interview


----------



## August_Lee

Translated with Google Translate: _Oscar-winning actress Alicia Vikander design #rosabandet year! "I was so happy and proud when I was asked to design the Cancer Society's Pink Ribbon. I, like so many others, have experienced cancer at close range, and this is my contribution," said Alicia Vikander._
src


----------



## August_Lee

Another pic




src


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> -Part 4-
> 
> 
> id=1550801&preset=EditionArticleTextDesktopv2[/IMG]



Read this thru google translate. Quite a comprehensive interview from family background to current career.


----------



## blueblues

Selayang430 said:


> Read this thru google translate. Quite a comprehensive interview from family background to current career.


It’s a really good interview. Her mother’s disease and what it meant to have her present at the Oscars was new to me. Unfortunately Google Translate cannot make it justice. The first sentence should be “The feeling on the Oscars stage was not just *happiness*.”, which of course is quite different.

One thing that stands out is that the interviewer may find her impressive and fascinating, but not at all mysterious or enigmatic (as so many British and American articles call her). There is a deeper understanding because of the common culture.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


>



gah actual angel alicia vikander


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> From the same article:
> 
> *“Weinstein Co. and Fox Searchlight would have known what to do with this picture,” griped one insider. *
> 
> OH GOD THE IRONY






Flatsy said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha.
> 
> As much as people who see the movie are enjoying it, it's not Oscar material and the studio knows it.  I think the weird release date was to take advantage of some free film festival promotion while getting it into theaters on a slow weekend before all of the real Oscar contenders start coming out.


The contract with Disney also expired in August. Anyway,sometimes even films that have some Oscar buzz don't benefit from a platform release and the BO is underwhelming. Room and Carol are two examples.

I was reading some reviews on letterboxd and there's really unanimous praise for their performances (and chemistry). Brief review:


> Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander were made to be together on screen and off. An overlong film but kinda beautiful nonetheless.






blueblues said:


> It’s a really good interview. Her mother’s disease and what it meant to have her present at the Oscars was new to me. Unfortunately Google Translate cannot make it justice. The first sentence should be “The feeling on the Oscars stage was not just *happiness*.”, which of course is quite different.
> 
> One thing that stands out is that *the interviewer may find her impressive and fascinating, but not at all mysterious or enigmatic *(as so many British and American articles call her). There is a deeper understanding because of the common culture.





> That is typical of Alicia Vikander. She is lively, funny, open. Unpretentious. One has a feeling that you've met her before at any party. But she knows very well what she wants to talk about and not. She snaps off and on, politely but firmly.


This is also what the journalist who interviewed her for Vogue UK wrote. I think she's more at ease now.

Selayang has already posted this photoshoot. It's really beautiful.
Photographed by Trunk Xu for Modern Weekly Style 





































Source


----------



## Selayang430

Marie Claire China October 2016 cover


----------



## pearlyqueen

Still counting the weeks until I can watch TLBO ..... but whoever wrote this review is 100% correct IMO [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

Cancerfonden Instagram - Alicia 's design


----------



## carmencrem

https://m.vk.com/avikanderdaily Alicia in Munich after VFF. Found in https://m.vk.com/avikanderdaily


----------



## carmencrem

Mario testino - Towel series found on Twitter, I don't have the source :/ sorry


----------



## August_Lee

Source: From US Weekly

Issue: *September 12, 2016*









Issue: *September 19, 2016* (sorry for the quality)


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> Source: From US Weekly
> 
> Issue: *September 12, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issue: *September 19, 2016* (sorry for the quality)



Many thanks for sharing! Later evening I go to bookshops to see if it sells US weekly for issue 19 September. Usually saw only People , Instyle & Star


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Source: From US Weekly
> 
> Issue: *September 12, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issue: *September 19, 2016* (sorry for the quality)


Thank you so much for this!


----------



## aprilmayjune

can i just say that tabloids are trash, etc., etc., but i am getting some vicious vindication from the fact that they had to quote him _bc she has said literally nothing about their relationship ever_


----------



## Blueberry12

Got this magazine from a SF cinema today when I went to see Bridget Jones' Baby.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> can i just say that tabloids are trash, etc., etc., but i am getting some vicious vindication from the fact that they had to quote him _bc she has said literally nothing about their relationship ever_



Hahaha! Now they have to quote him as Michael directly confirmed they have been seeing each other since the filming of TLBO in GMA.Anyway he is the man in this relationship and he shall come upfront to 'validate' it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Hahaha! Now they have to quote him as Michael directly confirmed they have been seeing each other since the filming of TLBO in GMA.Anyway he is the man in this relationship and he shall come upfront to 'validate' it.



Yeah, that's why that GMA interview is hated so much in certain quarters. Plus the actual question put to him was "is it true you fell in love filming TLBO"? And before qualifying his answer Michael replied "Yes"....naturally he is being accused of lying.....Can't have him confirming his love for Alicia ....


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, that's why that GMA interview is hated so much in certain quarters. Plus the actual question put to him was is it true you fell in love filming TLBO? And before qualifying his answer Michael replied "Yes"....naturally he is being accused of lying.....Can't have him confirming his love for Alicia ....



Funny thing is while he can just simply answer yes or no, he voluntarily added the present perfect continuous tense confirming it! Hahaha!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Funny thing is while he can just simply answer yes or no, he voluntarily added the present perfect continuous tense confirming it! Hahaha!



Yep he did indeed....and further added "Yes" to the suggestion that "Life is imitating art". He was clearly uncomfortable discussing it but for the first time he didn't shy away from answering. Must be a slap in the face for those who refuse to accept it.....LMAO.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep he did indeed....and further added "Yes" to the suggestion that "Life is imitating art". He was clearly uncomfortable discussing it but for the first time during didn't shy away from answering. Must be a slap in the face for those who refuse to accept it.....LMAO.



Definitely a slap in the faces of some. Now they can't even hypnotize themselves that it is not true or in past tense! And it is in the form of video - video ! No more excuses in quoting out of context, translation mistakes etc.  
While this is private matter, it is good to come forward once and for all clear the air.


----------



## Hackensack

Except, in regard to GMA interview, the fallback position is that "seeing" doesn't imply a serious relationship, but just a casual one!  Unbelievable.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Except, in regard to GMA interview, the fallback position is that "seeing" doesn't imply a serious relationship, but just a casual one!  Unbelievable.



Lol, unbelievable indeed! And I think most people who follow Michael know perfectly well that's the terminology he uses to mean he is in a relationship! It's also unbelievable how they gloss over or disbelieve  him replying "Yes" when asked if he fell in love with Alicia and "Yes" to "life imitating art".


----------



## Selayang430

Then what ? Michael shall say "seeing each other wholly and exclusively ever since  with the ultimate aim to get married one day" ? Lol


----------



## August_Lee

**credit Carmencrem**

https://twitter.com/tatirosen/status/776741595848802304


----------



## August_Lee

A pic taken at the LAFCA Awards




src


----------



## carmencrem

https://instagram.com/p/BKlKKZ6g-BG/ So cute


----------



## carmencrem

You can find stuff in better quality here https://vk.com/wall-100553328_2813


----------



## Lagom

Alicia is in Rome everyone! She visited Bulgari Headquarters 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKn3rExgl5o/?tagged=aliciavikander


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> Alicia is in Rome everyone! She visited Bulgari Headquarters
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKn3rExgl5o/?tagged=aliciavikander


Oh my yeah they have wrapped Euphoria probably since Eva is in Paris!!!


----------



## carmencrem

Michael and Alicia in Nicaragua - July 2015


----------



## August_Lee

Vanity Fair Italy




src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> Vanity Fair Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


I'm gonna buy it tomorrow. A friend of mine has it, I think it's the English article from VF U.K. Translated. 
Funny coincidence there's also an article about 'haters', but they are referring to a politician's haters.

Btw she's in Rome wearing Bulgari


----------



## Lagom

carmencrem said:


> I'm gonna buy it tomorrow. A friend of mine has it, I think it's the English article from VF U.K. Translated.
> Funny coincidence there's also an article about 'haters', but they are referring to a politician's haters.
> 
> Btw she's in Rome wearing Bulgari



Is that the dress she wore in Venice during junkets, but in black? Sure looks like it.
Apparently, Bulgari funded the renovation of the Spanish stairs, and they're celebrating the reopening tonight.


----------



## Lagom

Alicia says hi! 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKoO_DSjndM/?taken-at=363559323


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> Alicia says hi!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKoO_DSjndM/?taken-at=363559323


oh my GOD that necklace

i'm pretty sure i could sell half my internal organs and still not have enough money to buy that necklace


----------



## carmencrem

Lagom said:


> Alicia says hi!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKoO_DSjndM/?taken-at=363559323


Aww cutie


----------



## carmencrem

He said something like "hey losers, I just interviewed Alicia Vikander and I'm happy!"


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> He said something like "hey losers, I just interviewed Alicia Vikander and I'm happy!"



Thanks for sharing ! Did he really say something like this ? Cute ! [emoji8]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing ! Did he really say something like this ? Cute ! [emoji8]


Yes "hey losers! I just interviewed Alicia Vikander and I'm happy!" In the comment sections he wrote "she's super cool and very nice"


----------



## carmencrem

Checking Alicia's hashtag on Instagram  
Ps: I also found on twitter (@jcsepjj retweeted it) that yesterday she was in London again


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/portermagazine/status/779236366773280768


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> https://twitter.com/portermagazine/status/779236366773280768



Thanks for sharing! I like the make-up! She looks different


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia and Lisa





src



src


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> https://twitter.com/portermagazine/status/779236366773280768



I'm not liking that look at all. For me Alicia looks best with as little make up as possible, especially on her skin.


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> https://twitter.com/portermagazine/status/779236366773280768


 
This issue was shot in NYC.  Here's a behind-the-scenes shot: https://www.instagram.com/p/BKsYCg8DgkR/


----------



## carmencrem

Cute


----------



## carmencrem

One is from yesterday night and one from today  they're in London


----------



## August_Lee

Michael and Alicia in London Saturday (Sept. 24)








src 1 & 2


----------



## jcsepjj

August_Lee said:


> Michael and Alicia in London Saturday (Sept. 24)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src 1 & 2



I like her outfit, I'm glad she's having some time off in London. She's barely been there all year. I wonder if the Japan trip is happening and if so for how long?


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I like her outfit, I'm glad she's having some time off in London. She's barely been there all year. I wonder if the Japan trip is happening and if so for how long?



It's good both she and Michael should have a lot of time to live a normal life in London this autumn [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> It's good both she and Michael should have a lot of time to live a normal life in London this autumn [emoji3]



Yes, seems like either of them have much work in the next two months, almost as if it was planned..


----------



## Lagom

jcsepjj said:


> I like her outfit, I'm glad she's having some time off in London. She's barely been there all year. I wonder if the Japan trip is happening and if so for how long?



Yeah, very casual. Just what I like to wear on a day off 
I guess she'll attend the Louis Vuitton show in Paris 5 Oct too. Do we know when the Japan trip is supposed to happen?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

When you know how tiny Alicia is, then you realize just how tiny Michael is as well. Still, those two are gorgeous together


----------



## carmencrem

Awwww


----------



## Morgane

I also like her outfit here.



pearlyqueen said:


> I'm not liking that look at all. For me Alicia looks best with as little make up as possible, especially on her skin.


I agree. I'm sure they've also chosen the worst shoot (see VF,Vogue UK,Vogue..). Even if it's not a proper fashion photoshoot,the Modern Weekly photos look much better. Actually,some of her best (recent) photos are simple portraits.
The last Net-a-Porter photoshoot was great:


----------



## Selayang430

Looks like Alicia 's trip to Japan is confirmed- it shall be on 29 September. 
See the Facebook of Bourne.jp


----------



## August_Lee

Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander at the Chiltern Firehouse on September 24, 2016








src 1 &  2


----------



## Selayang430

http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/c...-hidden-the-fact-we-re-a-couple-a3353831.html

Alicia Vikander has opened up about her relationship with Michael Fassbender, insisting: “We’ve never hidden the fact that we’re a couple.”

The actress, who won an Oscar in February for her performance in The Danish Girl, has been dating Fassbender, 39, for almost two years. They met on the set of The Light Between Oceans and have in the past been very private about their relationship. But Vikander, 28, told PORTER magazine: “We’ve never hidden the fact we’re a couple… he’s extremely hard-working. 

“[On set] he was like, ‘Give me something new! I just need a new idea. I need to do it differently.’ I just thought that was cool. Because that was what I was trying to do, too. To push each other and come up with new ideas each time.”

Born in Sweden, Vikander trained as a ballerina in Stockholm before she was rejected by a theatre school and decided to go into screen acting.

She claims she would not have been able to land one of her early roles in 2012’s Anna Karenina, which was filmed in London, if workers were not able to move freely within the EU. 

Discussing the result of the June referendum, she said: “I couldn’t believe my eyes. I am European. I grew up in a small country. Without it, I would not be where I am in my career — I wouldn’t have been able to live with my three girlfriends in London.

But she said people thought she was stilted during her first English-speaking interviews because she was not speaking her native tongue.

“You can seem reserved when it’s not your own language, because you think about what you want to say,” she said. “And you get frustrated. The worst thing is when you start to sound fluent, so people assume that you are, but you don’t have a tenth of the vocabulary as everyone else.”


----------



## Selayang430

Particularly impressed by this --> you can't just let things happen. You need to get involved. She is not jut force of nature as quoted by Michael, she is a force of determination and hardworking! 

****************

“As a foreigner, I probably wouldn’t have been cast in Anna Karenina if they’d had to pay for a working visa. I hope in America that it opens people’s eyes that you can’t just let things happen. You need to get involved.”

As a ballet student, Vikander made friends with musicians Caroline Hjelt and Aino Jawo — better known as Icona Pop — and Tove Lo while they were studying in Stockholm. She said: “I kind of set myself the rule that I was going to find friends who weren’t part of that [ballet scene], to get a break. They were like the cool girls. That was kind of my rave period. I couldn’t even drink because I had to go to school, but it was kind of a relief to go out and dance.”


----------



## Selayang430

Pic inside Porter- picture quality not so good , just take a look


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/gabhackworthy/status/780334680751149056


----------



## Selayang430

More pic from Porter - again pic quality so so


----------



## aprilmayjune

Haha love the Williamsburg bridge in the background of these pics--must have been shot somewhere near DUMBO. 

Also dayum at the explicit acknowledgement of the relationship! I kinda just assumed they'd show up somewhere wearing rings one day and that's as  much of an answer as we'd ever get...glad to be wrong!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Haha love the Williamsburg bridge in the background of these pics--must have been shot somewhere near DUMBO.
> 
> Also dayum at the explicit acknowledgement of the relationship! I kinda just assumed they'd show up somewhere wearing rings one day and that's as  much of an answer as we'd ever get...glad to be wrong!



Oh I think I recall a tweet from the TLBO press in July from some guy bumping into Michael and Alicia in that area...and he pranked them or something...

I wish the explicit confirmation of her and Michael's relationship would be enough to put a stop to all the silly theories and spite being written on the internet...but I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh I think I recall a tweet from the TLBO press in July from some guy bumping into Michael and Alicia in that area...and he pranked them or something...
> 
> I wish the explicit confirmation of her and Michael's relationship would be enough to put a stop to all the silly theories and spite being written on the internet...but I'm not holding my breath...


Someone ran into them walking on the bridge and talked to them for a bit, iirc. It's a nice walk especially after dark and romantic as hell too, with a great view of the city.

If his confirmation wasn't enough hers sure won't be, but eh, what else is new


----------



## mollie12

Selayang430 said:


> Looks like Alicia 's trip to Japan is confirmed- it shall be on 29 September.
> See the Facebook of Bourne.jp
> View attachment 3476364



Just saying:  
*Vlad Yatsenko* ‏@vyatsenko  8m8 minutes ago
Felt amazing to see Michael *Fassbender* (#Magneto) in parallel queue at Tokyo airport just after watching #XMenApocalypse on the flight!


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> Just saying:
> *Vlad Yatsenko* ‏@vyatsenko  8m8 minutes ago
> Felt amazing to see Michael *Fassbender* (#Magneto) in parallel queue at Tokyo airport just after watching #XMenApocalypse on the flight!



He is going to Tokyo ? Then the couple might celebrate her birthday there.


----------



## Selayang430

Vogue Japan November 2016


----------



## Lagom

mollie12 said:


> Just saying:
> *Vlad Yatsenko* ‏@vyatsenko  8m8 minutes ago
> Felt amazing to see Michael *Fassbender* (#Magneto) in parallel queue at Tokyo airport just after watching #XMenApocalypse on the flight!



https://www.instagram.com/p/BK0QBIQBIws/?taken-by=lipstickkelly
Saw this instagram post from Lipstickkelly yesterday, so I had a feeling Alicia was on her way to Japan. Happy to see it confirmed by the sighting of Michael.
They're also joined by George Northwood and Emma Jackson, who now seems to be Michael's publicist aswell. Like one big happy family


----------



## Selayang430

Lagom said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BK0QBIQBIws/?taken-by=lipstickkelly
> Saw this instagram post from Lipstickkelly yesterday, so I had a feeling Alicia was on her way to Japan. Happy to see it confirmed by the sighting of Michael.
> They're also joined by George Northwood and Emma Jackson, who now seems to be Michael's publicist aswell. Like one big happy family
> View attachment 3477305
> 
> View attachment 3477311



Thanks for sharing.
Alicia arrived Japan

https://twitter.com/thetaotheater/status/780559084961406976


----------



## Digitalxperts

I like her boots...


----------



## jcsepjj

Lagom said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BK0QBIQBIws/?taken-by=lipstickkelly
> Saw this instagram post from Lipstickkelly yesterday, so I had a feeling Alicia was on her way to Japan. Happy to see it confirmed by the sighting of Michael.
> They're also joined by George Northwood and Emma Jackson, who now seems to be Michael's publicist aswell. Like one big happy family
> View attachment 3477305
> 
> View attachment 3477311



Alicia's team is very cute. They always talk about each other as their "work family" and are very close. I've noticed Alicia has had a second publicist recently since Emma can't be with her all the time. Emma was with Michael in Venice and Alicia had the other one who she also had with her during the Bourne promo in Europe. 


She also had a blonde publicist during most of award season.


----------



## Lagom

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia's team is very cute. They always talk about each other as their "work family" and are very close. I've noticed Alicia has had a second publicist recently since Emma can't be with her all the time. Emma was with Michael in Venice and Alicia had the other one who she also had with her during the Bourne promo in Europe.
> View attachment 3477354
> 
> She also had a blonde publicist during most of award season.
> View attachment 3477355



That's right, I recognized her from the premiere in Paris. I think her name is Laura Symons (private instagram: 128fgr) and posts work related pictures on @lsarcade. The blonde woman seems to be her American publicist, and I believe she's Chris Evans PR person too. Have no idea what her name is though...


----------



## aprilmayjune

So they do share PR people now? Is that common for couples to do?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> So they do share PR people now? Is that common for couples to do?



It certainly looks that way. Michael had a PR called Paula Woods for many years but she hasn't been seen with him for a long time...she was around for Steve Jobs, can't remember if she was with him during awards season but definitely not since then.


----------



## aprilmayjune

_It’s a wrap!

Euphoria’s producers and co-producers Charles Collier (Vikarious Productions), Klaus Schäfer (FFF Bayern), Alicia Vikander (Vikarious Production), Nikolaus Prediger (FFF Bayern), Anja Metzger (FFF Bayern), Patrik Andersson (B-Reel-Films) and director Lisa Langseth._

euphoria wrapped! so proud of my swedish meatball


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3478022
> 
> 
> _It’s a wrap!
> 
> Euphoria’s producers and co-producers Charles Collier (Vikarious Productions), Klaus Schäfer (FFF Bayern), Alicia Vikander (Vikarious Production), Nikolaus Prediger (FFF Bayern), Anja Metzger (FFF Bayern), Patrik Andersson (B-Reel-Films) and director Lisa Langseth._
> 
> euphoria wrapped! so proud of my swedish meatball



[emoji106] Her first movie from her new setup production company - efficient and effective


----------



## August_Lee

n/m


----------



## Selayang430

Today Alicia's Facebook live broadcasting. Should be 1600 local time


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia in Japan - press conference


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia in Japan - press conference- more pic


----------



## Selayang430

More pics of Alicia


----------



## Selayang430

The place where they have press conference - very nice Japanese garden.
The board wrote - Alicia's first time to Japan


----------



## Selayang430

Birth flower foliage for 10/3 was drawn on the umbrella


----------



## Selayang430

More pictures


----------



## Selayang430

Full length


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks for all of the pics Selayang. 

I really like this dress (even though I think it would look better without the sleeves) and the print of it but most I really love her makeup. Even when I don't like her dress/outfit her makeup most of times has been great.


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for all of the pics Selayang.
> 
> I really like this dress (even though I think it would look better without the sleeves) and the print of it but most I really love her makeup. Even when I don't like her dress/outfit her makeup most of times has been great.



Welcome ! The print is oriental ! Haha! And the dress is nice with some modifications to look 'softer' and more feminine. (Jenna Coleman wore with the same pattern)


----------



## Selayang430

Love her in this make up , hairstyle and dress !


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> Love her in this make up , hairstyle and dress !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479263


She has one earring on like she had on at the TLBO photocall in Venice


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> She has one earring on like she had on at the TLBO photocall in Venice



She loves to wear one-earring. And she doesn't wear necklaces that frequent.


----------



## August_Lee

The dress is by Erdem from their Resort 2017 collection





src


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> The dress is by Erdem from their Resort 2017 collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



Ya - it is Erdem, my mistake. 
It seems she is fond of this brand.


----------



## Selayang430

Facebook live (mobile version)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1095478310530330&id=937123226365840&_rdr


----------



## carmencrem

? MAYBE they went to a restaurant...


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> She has one earring on like she had on at the TLBO photocall in Venice



I noticed that too - wondered if Michael was wearing the other one like he did in Cannes...[emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

Clear HD version


----------



## Lagom

Aww, cuties  https://www.instagram.com/p/BK-PWhMguIL/?taken-by=georgenorthwood
What about the "See you back in London" part? Do you think she's staying?


----------



## Selayang430

Lagom said:


> Aww, cuties  https://www.instagram.com/p/BK-PWhMguIL/?taken-by=georgenorthwood
> What about the "See you back in London" part? Do you think she's staying?
> View attachment 3480085



I bet she is staying with Michael to celebrate birthday in Japan - 2 person' s hot spring onsen 

hehehehehe


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I bet she is staying with Michael to celebrate birthday in Japan - 2 person' s hot spring onsen
> 
> hehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480089


thanks!!! Is there any picture of the article??


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> thanks!!! Is there any picture of the article??



She said wanted to try hot spring and stays in inn - didn't bookmark the article. Later see if can find it.

My guess is they have left for outskirt private outdoor hot spring & traditional Japanese inn, no longer in Tokyo metropolitan.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Here's a short clip of Alicia's promotional appearance in Tokyo. Sorry if it's been posted already. Sounds like she did press the day before the event.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Here's a short clip of Alicia's promotional appearance in Tokyo. Sorry if it's been posted already. Sounds like she did press the day before the event.



ETA: oops, sorry for the double post


----------



## carmencrem

Did any of you find the interview's scans? I haven't yet..


----------



## ScorpionDoom

A couple of cute pics:


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Selayang430

Louis Vuitton 'Spirit of Travel' F/W 2016.17 Preview：Alicia Vikander filmed this in Rio in May


----------



## blueblues

This is a new ad (possibly for TV) for the Swedish Pink Ribbon campaign that starts today.



She says:
_The wave symbolizes strength and hope for me - that it is possible to recover.
Wear your ribbon for the one you love!
I do._


----------



## carmencrem

http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb59cbb6 some parts are new to me! If you can't see it just type "fassbender" or "Vikander" in the video section and you'll find the two interviews  this one I linked was the cutest. It's "F & V continue their on screen off screen"


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for all of the pics Selayang.
> 
> I really like this dress (even though I think it would look better without the sleeves) and the print of it *but most I really love her makeup*. Even when I don't like her dress/outfit her makeup most of times has been great.


Yes,she looks great.




Selayang430 said:


> Clear HD version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479954
> View attachment 3479955
> View attachment 3479956


As I thought,there were better shots for the cover..












These are my favorite ones:


----------



## White Orchid

She so naturally beautiful.  I hope she never touches her face.


----------



## Morgane

Photographed by Rasmus Skousen  2012















Source


----------



## Selayang430

Pay attention to where she stood on. Her balance is fantastic especially with such high heels


----------



## pukasonqo

Selayang430 said:


> Pay attention to where she stood on. Her balance is fantastic especially with such high heels



didn't she trained to be a ballet dancer?


----------



## Selayang430

pukasonqo said:


> didn't she trained to be a ballet dancer?



Yes - that  ability to balance well is from the ballet training


----------



## Lagom

Just realized it's past midnight in Japan...
Happy 28th birthday Alicia!!!


----------



## Selayang430

New - the ability to balance well


----------



## aprilmayjune

Birthday memories! I wonder which friend she's talking about?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Birthday memories! I wonder which friend she's talking about?




Could be one of a couple of friends she's still very close to. Today will be the third birthday she's spent with Michael - I'm sure he spoiled her and made it special [emoji76]


----------



## August_Lee

*gabrielehackworthy *_Happy Birthday #AliciaVikander we loved shooting you for the cover of @portermagazine. Here's the team behind the picture, L to R, @hairbychristiaan @ryanmcginleystudios, Alicia "hottie" Vikander, @gabrielehackworthy, @markcarrasquillo, @ladyrmason, @georgecortina. #Hauteworthy wearing @chalayanstudio #dress_

src


----------



## Tivo

Gotta say, I love that she's frequently got a wine glass in her hand. Just seems to enjoy her life.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Tivo said:


> Gotta say, I love that she's frequently got a wine glass in her hand. Just seems to enjoy her life.


same! i'm still 100% convinced she was smoking a joint and having a glass of wine at 10 a.m. in Rio before the Louis Vuitton show earlier this summer. girl is living the dream. #lifegoals/#wifegoals


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Tivo said:


> Gotta say, I love that she's frequently got a wine glass in her hand. Just seems to enjoy her life.



So true, plus she seems as if she knows how to achieve that perfect balance between having fun and working. Love that about her


----------



## Lagom

OK, just read a post on Celebitchy complaining about Alicia’s “fake” and “uber-posh” English accent. Sorry, but every time I see that I just get so frustrated about how ignorant and judging people can be. Sure, if that’s what makes her dislike Alicia, fine you can’t help how you feel. But to imply that Alicia chose to speak the way she speaks to come across as posh? That’s just ridiculous.

When she first started working on the international scene, she actually spoke with an Americanized accent, and I don’t see other Swedes like Joel Kinnaman or Alexander Skarsgård being judged for having adopted an American accent. Makes sense since they live in the US and want to be considered for interesting roles, not only “the foreigner”. So I guess a fake American accent is fine. But guess what? Alicia has since then moved to London, appeared in mainly British productions, been drilled by accent coaches to nail the “posh” period piece RP accent. Wouldn’t it be weirder if she, after all of this, chose to speak with an American accent? I mean, Swedes are taught in school, from a very young age, to aspire for a native speaker accent, either British or English. So Swenglish is no longer an option if you want good grades. And it’s not very attractive, believe me. Plus, most casting directors would probably not consider her for roles like Vera Brittain if she sounded like the Swedish chef.

Ok, this became longer rant than expected. I actually really need to study, but I’m an expert at finding excuses to avoid it. But really, if you are blessed to be a native speaker of English, the lingua franca of the world, then be very careful to judge non-native ones because of their accent. We’re just trying to be part of the group, and not constantly be reminded that we’re not. I know I’m preaching to the choir here, but just needed to get this of my chest. 

End of rant.


----------



## blueblues

Lagom said:


> OK, just read a post on Celebitchy complaining about Alicia’s “fake” and “uber-posh” English accent. Sorry, but every time I see that I just get so frustrated about how ignorant and judging people can be. Sure, if that’s what makes her dislike Alicia, fine you can’t help how you feel. But to imply that Alicia chose to speak the way she speaks to come across as posh? That’s just ridiculous.
> 
> When she first started working on the international scene, she actually spoke with an Americanized accent, and I don’t see other Swedes like Joel Kinnaman or Alexander Skarsgård being judged for having adopted an American accent. Makes sense since they live in the US and want to be considered for interesting roles, not only “the foreigner”. So I guess a fake American accent is fine. But guess what? Alicia has since then moved to London, appeared in mainly British productions, been drilled by accent coaches to nail the “posh” period piece RP accent. Wouldn’t it be weirder if she, after all of this, chose to speak with an American accent? I mean, Swedes are taught in school, from a very young age, to aspire for a native speaker accent, either British or English. So Swenglish is no longer an option if you want good grades. And it’s not very attractive, believe me. Plus, most casting directors would probably not consider her for roles like Vera Brittain if she sounded like the Swedish chef.
> 
> Ok, this became longer rant than expected. I actually really need to study, but I’m an expert at finding excuses to avoid it. But really, if you are blessed to be a native speaker of English, the lingua franca of the world, then be very careful to judge non-native ones because of their accent. We’re just trying to be part of the group, and not constantly be reminded that we’re not. I know I’m preaching to the choir here, but just needed to get this of my chest.
> 
> End of rant.


With someone who has built her brand and entire existence on the word ”b*tch” as a positive, you can’t really expect an open mind I guess. 

On a more positive note, the Pink Ribbon campaign is asking people to be part of the “pink wave”. The designer herself is first in line.





https://www.cancerfonden.se/rosabandet/rosa-vagen/bidrag/1


----------



## aprilmayjune

blueblues said:


> With someone who has built her brand and entire existence on the word ”b*tch” as a positive, you can’t really expect an open mind I guess.
> 
> On a more positive note, the Pink Ribbon campaign is asking people to be part of the “pink wave”. The designer herself is first in line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cancerfonden.se/rosabandet/rosa-vagen/bidrag/1


oh THAT'S what that gif was! i was so confused bc that's the same outfit she was wearing in those TLBO interviews with MF. She's so adorable


----------



## Lagom

blueblues said:


> With someone who has built her brand and entire existence on the word ”b*tch” as a positive, you can’t really expect an open mind I guess.



Haha, true! But I've seen these kind of thoughts about her in other places too I'm afraid...


----------



## Tivo

aprilmayjune said:


> same! i'm still 100% convinced she was smoking a joint and having a glass of wine at 10 a.m. in Rio before the Louis Vuitton show earlier this summer. girl is living the dream. #lifegoals/#wifegoals


Yes. It seems she's just being herself. And why not? She likely works weird hours in different time zones. Someone else's 10am is probably her 5pm!


----------



## Morgane

Lagom said:


> OK, just read a post on Celebitchy complaining about Alicia’s “fake” and “uber-posh” English accent. Sorry, but every time I see that I just get so frustrated about how ignorant and judging people can be. Sure, if that’s what makes her dislike Alicia, fine you can’t help how you feel. But to imply that Alicia chose to speak the way she speaks to come across as posh? That’s just ridiculous.
> 
> When she first started working on the international scene, she actually spoke with an Americanized accent, and I don’t see other Swedes like Joel Kinnaman or Alexander Skarsgård being judged for having adopted an American accent. Makes sense since they live in the US and want to be considered for interesting roles, not only “the foreigner”. So I guess a fake American accent is fine. But guess what? *Alicia has since then moved to London, appeared in mainly British productions, been drilled by accent coaches to nail the “posh” period piece RP accent. Wouldn’t it be weirder if she, after all of this, chose to speak with an American accent? I mean, Swedes are taught in school, from a very young age, to aspire for a native speaker accent, either British or English. So Swenglish is no longer an option if you want good grades.* And it’s not very attractive, believe me. Plus, most casting directors would probably not consider her for roles like Vera Brittain if she sounded like the Swedish chef.
> 
> Ok, this became longer rant than expected. I actually really need to study, but I’m an expert at finding excuses to avoid it. But really, if you are blessed to be a native speaker of English, the lingua franca of the world, then be very careful to judge non-native ones because of their accent. We’re just trying to be part of the group, and not constantly be reminded that we’re not. I know I’m preaching to the choir here, but just needed to get this of my chest.
> 
> End of rant.


This. And the fact that she has been living in London in the past few years has  influenced her as well. Anyway,I'm also glad to see that most of the posters understand why she may come across differently when she's speaking Swedish.


Photographed by Patrick Karllson (2011)


----------



## Morgane

Photographed by Frederik Etoall


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia Vikander for 'Tv Groove' in Japan










1 & 2


----------



## Selayang430

For TV groove - 2 more pictures


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia @ the Louis Vuitton show












1, 2 & 3


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lagom said:


> OK, just read a post on Celebitchy complaining about Alicia’s “fake” and “uber-posh” English accent. Sorry, but every time I see that I just get so frustrated about how ignorant and judging people can be. Sure, if that’s what makes her dislike Alicia, fine you can’t help how you feel. But to imply that Alicia chose to speak the way she speaks to come across as posh? That’s just ridiculous.
> 
> When she first started working on the international scene, she actually spoke with an Americanized accent, and I don’t see other Swedes like Joel Kinnaman or Alexander Skarsgård being judged for having adopted an American accent. Makes sense since they live in the US and want to be considered for interesting roles, not only “the foreigner”. So I guess a fake American accent is fine. But guess what? Alicia has since then moved to London, appeared in mainly British productions, been drilled by accent coaches to nail the “posh” period piece RP accent. Wouldn’t it be weirder if she, after all of this, chose to speak with an American accent? I mean, Swedes are taught in school, from a very young age, to aspire for a native speaker accent, either British or English. So Swenglish is no longer an option if you want good grades. And it’s not very attractive, believe me. Plus, most casting directors would probably not consider her for roles like Vera Brittain if she sounded like the Swedish chef.
> 
> Ok, this became longer rant than expected. I actually really need to study, but I’m an expert at finding excuses to avoid it. But really, if you are blessed to be a native speaker of English, the lingua franca of the world, then be very careful to judge non-native ones because of their accent. We’re just trying to be part of the group, and not constantly be reminded that we’re not. I know I’m preaching to the choir here, but just needed to get this of my chest.
> 
> End of rant.



Agree 100% - whenever I read these criticisms of Alicia I'm left with a wtf reaction.

First it's kind of funny to me as a Londoner that some Americans classify English accents as "posh". Then there is the expectation that people from countries where English isn't the national language should, by default (?), aspire to speak English with an American accent; not to speak it in an accent of the language's country of origin, mind, but to try to sound "American". It's not like Sweden is geographically close to the USA either, in European countries England is recognised as the natural home of the English language, and EU directives state that the original English pronunciation and spelling of words be taught.

So Alicia as a European learnt English at school in the British style, lives in London after moving here 5 years ago, worked mainly in British productions but she's still accused of being snobby and pretentious for sounding English rather than American... I think her critics are the ones who need educating because their snark reflects their ignorance.


----------



## aprilmayjune

what kind of perfect mother/daughter nonsense is this

just sayin catherine deneuve would have made a fantastic mom in euphoria


----------



## Tivo

I have a military style blazer exactly like that, just different buttons.


----------



## aprilmayjune

*is dead*


----------



## Selayang430

News in Japanese on her promo to Tokyo last week. Never see this dress before


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> Alicia @ the Louis Vuitton show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1, 2 & 3



I like this LV outfit. She was the best dressed.



pearlyqueen said:


> Agree 100% - whenever I read these criticisms of Alicia I'm left with a wtf reaction.
> 
> First it's kind of funny to me as a Londoner that some Americans classify English accents as "posh". Then there is the expectation that people from countries where English isn't the national language should, by default (?), aspire to speak English with an American accent; not to speak it in an accent of the language's country of origin, mind, but to try to sound "American". It's not like Sweden is geographically close to the USA either, in European countries England is recognised as the natural home of the English language, and EU directives state that the original English pronunciation and spelling of words be taught.
> 
> *So Alicia as a European learnt English at school in the British style, lives in London after moving here 5 years ago, worked mainly in British productions but she's still accused of being snobby and pretentious for sounding English rather than American..*. I think her critics are the ones who need educating because their snark reflects their ignorance.


She has really worked on her accent,above all for Testament of Youth. I remember that when Kent and the producer Alison offered her the role,Alicia initially didn't want to accept.


----------



## Selayang430

Louis Vuitton 'Spirit of Travel' F/W 2016.17 : Alicia Vikander  - nice pic !


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Selayang430

New - pic taken during Tokyo promo


----------



## Selayang430

New - black & white


----------



## August_Lee

1 & 2


----------



## Lagom

pearlyqueen said:


> Agree 100% - whenever I read these criticisms of Alicia I'm left with a wtf reaction.
> 
> First it's kind of funny to me as a Londoner that some Americans classify English accents as "posh". Then there is the expectation that people from countries where English isn't the national language should, by default (?), aspire to speak English with an American accent; not to speak it in an accent of the language's country of origin, mind, but to try to sound "American". It's not like Sweden is geographically close to the USA either, in European countries England is recognised as the natural home of the English language, and EU directives state that the original English pronunciation and spelling of words be taught.
> 
> So Alicia as a European learnt English at school in the British style, lives in London after moving here 5 years ago, worked mainly in British productions but she's still accused of being snobby and pretentious for sounding English rather than American... I think her critics are the ones who need educating because their snark reflects their ignorance.



I get why the RP pronunciation could be considered posh, since from what I gather, it's spoken by a very small percentage of people in England. But that's what I was thought in school. Nowadays, students get to choose between RP and General American, so GA is taking over due to more exposure via tv... Anyways, I would love to be able to speak with a British accent, but you hear American English all the time here so it's hard not to adopt it. Feels more comfortable somehow. That's probably why she started out speaking American in her early interviews.

What I don't get is why the British accent is more fake than American. I mean, if you want to speak like a native, why would american be the less fake option? Neither is learnt implicitly.


----------



## Lagom

Selayang430 said:


> Louis Vuitton 'Spirit of Travel' F/W 2016.17 : Alicia Vikander  - nice pic !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485648
> View attachment 3485649



Stunning!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lagom said:


> I get why the RP pronunciation could be considered posh, since from what I gather, it's spoken by a very small percentage of people in England. But that's what I was thought in school. Nowadays, students get to choose between RP and General American, so GA is taking over due to more exposure via tv... Anyways, I would love to be able to speak with a British accent, but you hear American English all the time here so it's hard not to adopt it. Feels more comfortable somehow. That's probably why she started out speaking American in her early interviews.
> 
> What I don't get is why the British accent is more fake than American. I mean, if you want to speak like a native, why would american be the less fake option? Neither is learnt implicitly.



To an "English" ear Alicia's accent sounds like middle class south of England; this is the accent she learnt so intensively for Testament of Youth. She obviously feels comfortable sticking with that and as she lives in London it's a predominant accent around her. There's nothing "fake" about her sounding this way at all, TBH I think it's used as just another means to criticise her.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Do we have any evidence of this? Can't find any but I feel like one article I read mentioned taboo and that was my first thought too.


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3486109
> 
> 
> Do we have any evidence of this? Can't find any but I feel like one article I read mentioned taboo and that was my first thought too.


I saw it described as a story about love between sisters the other day. Looks like this Twitter poster has watched too much Game of Thrones and is jumping to conclusions. 

There is a quite controversial topic, but *very* different from some _incestuous girl-on-girl action_. It was revealed back in May in a Swedish newspaper, but since then it hasn’t been mention again as far as I know. I get the impression that Alicia & co would like to keep this a secret for now, so I am not going to say more than that.


----------



## aprilmayjune

blueblues said:


> I saw it described as a story about love between sisters the other day. Looks like this Twitter poster has watched too much Game of Thrones and is jumping to conclusions.
> 
> There is a quite controversial topic, but *very* different from some _incestuous girl-on-girl action_. It was revealed back in May in a Swedish newspaper, but since then it hasn’t been mention again as far as I know. I get the impression that Alicia & co would like to keep this a secret for now, so I am not going to say more than that.


Ahhh can you tell me privately? i am dying for more news about this movie and super good at keeping secrets, promise


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> Ahhh can you tell me privately? i am dying for more news about this movie and super good at keeping secrets, promise


No problem.


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Jayne1

She has a face you could happily just keep looking at.


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

Don't think this has been posted but its the press conference of the photocall in Japan


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia arriving at the LV fashion show in Paris


----------



## aprilmayjune

okay but WHAT WAS SHE SHOWING SOPHIE

bc i would bet real money it had something to do with either fassbender or mcavoy. alicia's probably got all kinds of dirt from submergence days


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia with Michael where he is honored for his achievements in the film industry (inducted into the Order of Innisfallen) at a ceremony in Killarney






src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

1 & 2


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> src



This photo is great. Another one:




What is she signing?
@OwenOShea: Alicia Vikander joined Michael Fassbender at Muckross House Killarney this evening for Order of Inisfallen induction https://twitter.com/OwenOShea/status/784467164900327429/video/1


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> This photo is great. Another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is she signing?
> @OwenOShea: Alicia Vikander joined Michael Fassbender at Muckross House Killarney this evening for Order of Inisfallen induction https://twitter.com/OwenOShea/status/784467164900327429/video/1


I think it's the visitors' book. https://twitter.com/OwenOShea/status/784457078941200384
Michael signed it as well. There is a pic of him signing.


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## carmencrem

Michael mentioned her in his speech, saying that kissing her is one of the blessings of his:


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## aprilmayjune

Admittedly i am drunk as balls guys but i would literally fight anyone who says MF could do better bc ***** WHERE 





actual disney princess da fuq u talkin about


----------



## carmencrem

thanks to a-Vikander.ru


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3486950
> 
> 
> okay but WHAT WAS SHE SHOWING SOPHIE
> 
> bc i would bet real money it had something to do with either fassbender or mcavoy. alicia's probably got all kinds of dirt from submergence days


I thought she was hated by all the XMen cast..at least according to some tumblr anons..









aprilmayjune said:


> Admittedly i am drunk as balls guys but i would literally fight anyone who says MF could do better bc ***** WHERE
> 
> View attachment 3487416
> 
> actual disney princess da fuq u talkin about


I've seen many people saying that she would have been perfect for Beauty and the Beast. She can choose more interesting role,but I must admit that I would have liked to see her in that role. It's still one of my favorite Disney cartoons.

Talking about shoes.. (Photographed for Damernas Varld by Kristine Wreyford)


----------



## Morgane

I like  this jacket












http://zehnxdaya.tumblr.com/post/151424917755


----------



## aprilmayjune

stealing from pearly in the fassbender thread bc jfc LOOK AT HER FACE

only these two could look so weirdly competitive about...glow sticks??


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3488290
> 
> 
> stealing from pearly in the fassbender thread bc jfc LOOK AT HER FACE
> 
> only these two could look so weirdly competitive about...glow sticks??



Steal away my friend! Looks like they had a fun time in that Robot Restaurant place, a firm favourite for tourists in Tokyo. [emoji2][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## August_Lee

1 & 2


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Lagom

August_Lee said:


> src


That right Michael! You're one lucky man!


----------



## Lagom

Has anyone seen the video when they arrive with the bus? You can see Adele start introducing Alicia to the people there. So cute!

 Happy people! Love it when he flashes that big smile of his


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lagom said:


> Has anyone seen the video when they arrive with the bus? You can see Adele start introducing Alicia to the people there. So cute!
> 
> Happy people! Love it when he flashes that big smile of his
> View attachment 3488502



Yes I saw the video; Adele puts her arm around Alicia as she introduces her to people [emoji3]


----------



## August_Lee

1 & 2


----------



## jcsepjj

Thanks for all the update everyone, Alicia must have shook so many hands this weekend meeting all kinds of people from Michael's past. No better way to truly get to know someone then going back to their upbringing, and it speaks volumes that Michael wanted Alicia there with him. And It's wonderful seeing her with the parents in law, people who saw them together in Venice said they looked very close


----------



## carmencrem

http://m.vk.com/wall-100553328_2910

Bad quality! But..


----------



## August_Lee

https://mobile.twitter.com/VikanderITALY/status/785090310036676608


----------



## carmencrem

If you're interested go to minute 7 and you'll hear him talking about the privilege of kissing Alicia  

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1763296877271103&id=1399253033675491&_rdr


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> If you're interested go to minute 7 and you'll hear him talking about the privilege of kissing Alicia
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1763296877271103&id=1399253033675491&_rdr


damn the audience loved that


----------



## mollie12

Does anyone know the brand of the dress she wore to the Killarney ceremony?  Probably not LV.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Does anyone know the brand of the dress she wore to the Killarney ceremony?  Probably not LV.


I'm curious too! Keeping an eye on Fashion of Alicia and still dying to know about the maroon poncho she wore the other week in London...


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Does anyone know the brand of the dress she wore to the Killarney ceremony?  Probably not LV.


Idk it looks a bit like a Zuhair dress but simpler. Fashionofalicia on insta will probably recognise it. It looks lovely btw


----------



## jcsepjj

She's really been covering up lately, I'm curious about the Tomb Raider body, she should soon be ready to start losing all excessive body fat ( although she doesn't really have any so I'm not sure how that will work?). I know Skarsgard changed from the bulking up to slimming down about four weeks before shoot began.


----------



## blueblues

jcsepjj said:


> She's really been covering up lately, I'm curious about the Tomb Raider body, she should soon be ready to start losing all excessive body fat ( although she doesn't really have any so I'm not sure how that will work?). I know Skarsgard changed from the bulking up to slimming down about four weeks before shoot began.






Things are definitely happening. She is starting to look like a real athlete with real strength, more like Therese Johaug than some bodybuilder. Maybe that’s what they are going for.
Hopefully there is still another month or two of buildup. I’m not sure if there will be any slimming at all.

I also noticed some bruises and scrapes on her legs the other week. Could be from some martial art training, or maybe climbing.


----------



## August_Lee

1 & 2


----------



## blueblues

^ A longer clip from the arrival: https://twitter.com/paschalsheehy/status/784451249676685312

Note how Michael’s mother puts her arm around Alicia and starts to introduce her to people. Really nice to see.


----------



## carmencrem

blueblues said:


> ^ A longer clip from the arrival: https://twitter.com/paschalsheehy/status/784451249676685312
> 
> Note how Michael’s mother puts her arm around Alicia and starts to introduce her to people. Really nice to see.


Thanks so much!!

Btw .. I'm going to TLBO London premiere too and I still can't believe I'm seeing them again.
Well, if there'll be a red carpet I'll be there 
So nice!


----------



## aprilmayjune

blueblues said:


> ^ A longer clip from the arrival: https://twitter.com/paschalsheehy/status/784451249676685312
> 
> Note how Michael’s mother puts her arm around Alicia and starts to introduce her to people. Really nice to see.



That's some seriously daughter-in-law style bullsh*t right there [emoji24][emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji173]️

Also jfc this website is making me aware that I curse like, A LOT


----------



## lovemysavior

My son dated a girl for a whole year that looks just like her. But oh boy that poor girl was a high maintenance mess. Thank goodness that relationship is no longer in existence. Mamma bear didn't let that happen to her boy[emoji12] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> That's some seriously daughter-in-law style bullsh*t right there [emoji24][emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji173]️
> 
> Also jfc this website is making me aware that I curse like, A LOT



[emoji3][emoji4]I also get  the daughter in law feel there! [emoji12]
curse a lot or not, I like your style and sometime-bizarre little story !


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> Does anyone know the brand of the dress she wore to the Killarney ceremony?  Probably not LV.





Fashion Alicia - Elie Saab -


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Fashion Alicia - Elie Saab -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490042


I was about to post it!


----------



## August_Lee

Found this misc. info a couple of days ago and since its very quiet on here now...


> The Estuary Suite - two-bedrooms, huge private veranda complete with outdoor gas fireplace and loungers, a bathroom with claw-foot tub, and views out to sea - is fit for a king... or a Hollywood A-lister at the very least; *apparently Michael Fassbender stayed in this room with Alicia Vikander after their stint in the South Island filming upcoming release The Light Between Oceans*.








http://m.nzherald.co.nz/travel/news/article.cfm?c_id=7&objectid=11725539


----------



## carmencrem

Throwback bc she's so beautiful


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Way too gorgeous. She looks so simple and natural yet incredibly beautiful.


----------



## August_Lee

From InStyle Magazine - November 2016 _(Sorry about the quality)_


----------



## blueblues

August_Lee said:


> Found this misc. info a couple of days ago and since its very quiet on here now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.nzherald.co.nz/travel/news/article.cfm?c_id=7&objectid=11725539


So this must have been around the time when they were first seen together in October 2014. It kind of redefines the phrase “casual dating”.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> So this must have been around the time when they were first seen together in October 2014. It kind of redefines the phrase “casual dating”.



Lol, I'm pretty sure there has been nothing casual about this couple's relationship since the start, think they both fell in love real quick....the pic of them at that NZ spa in early October 2014 speaks volumes, especially Michael's face. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## August_Lee

Here are more excerpts from the Porter Magazine interview
http://www.wearohwhere.com/alicia-vikander/

They say you should never judge a book by its cover. #SorryNotSorry to say, when it comes to fashion magazine covers, we can never quite help but make our to-buy-or-not-to-buy decisions based on just that — the cover. Or, more precisely, the cover star. You like who you like, right?

This month, we are particularly excited about the face that graces the cover of the latest issue of _Porter: _The face of Oscar-winning actress Alicia Vikander. You might remember the 28-year-old in any of these movies: _Ex Machina_ (part silicon, part metal, completely mesmerising), _The Danish Girl_ opposite Eddie Redmayne (the role for which she won a golden statue as Best Supporting Actress), and most recently, in _Jason Bourne. _We _love_ this girl (remember her inspiring speech after the Oscars?)

With Vikander, as you will find out for yourself in the interview, there is no judging her by the cover. She is everything, and then some. From girl-next-door to Hollywood star, the Swedish actress is a synchrony of strength and sensitivity; beauty and intellect, grace and grit. Here, she talks to_ Porter_ about her teenage ballerina days in Stockholm, her rave days with pals Tove Lo and Icona Pop, her love of acting, championing women in film and, yup, dating _The Light Between Oceans_ co-star Michael Fassbender. But we’ll let you be the judge.


> *On why people thought she was stilted in English-speaking interviews:*
> “You can seem reserved when it’s not your own language, because you think about what you want to say. And you get frustrated. The worst thing is when you start to sound fluent, so people assume that you are, but you don’t have a tenth of the vocabulary as everyone else. And you don’t have the same ease with it. There is this filter between your thoughts and speech.”
> 
> *On having to rent an apartment with other students while studying ballet:*
> “We had five moms of five girls, and they took turns visiting. They came up to cook and make meals for us, and do laundry. I remember we were like, ‘Aw, Mommy you don’t have to!’ But they made sure at least one mom was there every weekend.”
> 
> *On making friends with music students such as Icona Pop and Tove Lo:*
> “I kind of set myself the rule that I was going to find friends who weren’t part of that, to get a break. (She began making friends with the students in the Royal Academy’s music program) They were like the cool girls (as opposed to) the nerdy ballet girls.”
> 
> *On being introduced to Stockholm’s electronic music scene:*
> “That was kind of my rave period. I couldn’t even drink because I had to go to school, but it was kind of a relief to go out and dance. We had a bed in our locker rooms so that people could have naps, and I remember getting back to ballet school around 4am and would sleep in there before going to dance all day.”
> 
> *On being rejected twice for theater school and deciding to go to law school instead:*
> “I thought, ‘Oh, that’s a good, wide education, and I might be able to be in the same industry.’”
> 
> *On learning the technique for giving birth on camera:*
> “I’ve actually tried to give birth on camera three or four times. On _A Royal Affair_ there was this amazing woman who worked in makeup.  She had five kids and she really helped me. She would say, ‘It takes ten seconds between contractions and this is what I looked like during a contraction.’”
> 
> *On her relationship with Michael Fassbender and working with him on The Light Between Oceans:*
> “We’ve never hidden the fact that we’re a couple… He’s extremely hardworking. He was like, ‘Give me something new! I just need a new idea. I need to do it differently.’ I just thought that was cool. Because that was what I was trying to do, too. To push each other and come up with new ideas each time.”
> 
> *On working with women:*
> “I can count on my hands the scenes I’ve done with women.” (She recalls acting in a scene with Holliday Grainger for the upcoming _Tulip Fever_.) “At the end, I was like, ‘That was fun.’ And then I kind of looked up at her and we talked about it. ‘Something’s different. What is it?’ And I realised that I hadn’t had a proper two-page scene with another woman, just playing off each other.”
> 
> *On the Brexit vote:*
> “I couldn’t believe my eyes. I am European. I grew up in a small country. Without it, I would not be where I am right now in my career – I wouldn’t have been able to live with my three girlfriends in London. As a foreigner, I probably wouldn’t have been cast in _Anna Karenina_ if they’d had to pay for a working visa. I hope here in America that it opens people’s eyes that you can’t just let things happen. You need to get involved.”


----------



## Selayang430

Louis Vuitton 'Spirit of Travel' F/W 2016.17 : Alicia Vikander  - 2 NEW 
Gorgeous & youthful [emoji7]

 [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH=full]3491861[/ATTACH]


----------



## Selayang430

Louis Vuitton 'Spirit of Travel' F/W 2016.17 : Alicia Vikander  - NEW 
The one who uses the pic to re-post in Twitter - at least you give a 'like' !


----------



## carmencrem

blueblues said:


> So this must have been around the time when they were first seen together in October 2014. It kind of redefines the phrase “casual dating”.


I love how normal and lovely this thread is. 
Thank you all for keeping it so clean, cute, funny, clever and most of all real. 
Ahh that lucky gorgeous couple! 


Selayang430 said:


> Louis Vuitton 'Spirit of Travel' F/W 2016.17 : Alicia Vikander  - NEW
> The one who uses the pic to re-post in Twitter - at least you give a 'like' !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491953


This new LV campaign is gorgeous!! X 


August_Lee said:


> Here are more excerpts from the Porter Magazine interview
> http://www.wearohwhere.com/alicia-vikander/
> 
> They say you should never judge a book by its cover. #SorryNotSorry to say, when it comes to fashion magazine covers, we can never quite help but make our to-buy-or-not-to-buy decisions based on just that — the cover. Or, more precisely, the cover star. You like who you like, right?
> 
> This month, we are particularly excited about the face that graces the cover of the latest issue of _Porter: _The face of Oscar-winning actress Alicia Vikander. You might remember the 28-year-old in any of these movies: _Ex Machina_ (part silicon, part metal, completely mesmerising), _The Danish Girl_ opposite Eddie Redmayne (the role for which she won a golden statue as Best Supporting Actress), and most recently, in _Jason Bourne. _We _love_ this girl (remember her inspiring speech after the Oscars?)
> 
> With Vikander, as you will find out for yourself in the interview, there is no judging her by the cover. She is everything, and then some. From girl-next-door to Hollywood star, the Swedish actress is a synchrony of strength and sensitivity; beauty and intellect, grace and grit. Here, she talks to_ Porter_ about her teenage ballerina days in Stockholm, her rave days with pals Tove Lo and Icona Pop, her love of acting, championing women in film and, yup, dating _The Light Between Oceans_ co-star Michael Fassbender. But we’ll let you be the judge.


She's an original and clever person.
I would really really like talking to her, getting to know her better in person. She seems amazing.  
And she is..


----------



## carmencrem

A beauty - TIFF 2013


----------



## aprilmayjune

gah trying again below


----------



## aprilmayjune

Porter article take 2

View media item 846View media item 847View media item 848View media item 849View media item 850View media item 851View media item 852View media item 853View media item 854View media item 855View media item 856View media item 857View media item 858View media item 859
my favorite part of this article was how thirsty the interviewer was for fassbender goss and how much alicia was not. having. it.


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> Porter article take 2
> 
> 
> my favorite part of this article was how thirsty the interviewer was for fassbender goss and how much alicia was not. having. it.


 mine too. She really was trying to get info about MF but really got nada lol

New pic from Tokyo




Dress is by Thakoon
src


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Porter article take 2
> 
> 
> my favorite part of this article was how thirsty the interviewer was for fassbender goss and how much alicia was not. having. it.



From previous interviews, it seems more difficult to get info from Alicia about Michael than the other way round. He either answers directly or outright reject to  [emoji13][emoji38]


----------



## gingerglory

Selayang430 said:


> From previous interviews, it seems more difficult to get info from Alicia about Michael than the other way round. *He either answers directly or outright reject to * [emoji13][emoji38]


That's always his style about his private matter, imo. You won't get anything unless he wants to tell, otherwise it always ends up like he saying "moving swiftly on". lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Porter article take 2
> 
> View media item 846View media item 847View media item 848View media item 849View media item 850View media item 851View media item 852View media item 853View media item 854View media item 855View media item 856View media item 857View media item 858View media item 859
> my favorite part of this article was how thirsty the interviewer was for fassbender goss and how much alicia was not. having. it.



Makes me laugh how a certain contingent criticise Alicia relentlessly for "name dropping" and compromising her and Michael's privacy values. The reality is like trying to get blood out of a stone getting either of them to say anything. 

Of course the mere act of acknowledging the other as their partner and their relationship is tantamount to hypocrisy and double standards to some people; the ones who don't understand that "privacy" doesn't mean hiding your significant other, it means not sharing details of the intimate side of their life with the media/publications etc as well as avoiding intrusion by paps hoping to make money from candid couple shots of them. 

Stand by for another barrage of indignation over the next week or so with TLBO's press and premiere in London!


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/_aliciavikander/status/786892623281852416


----------



## jcsepjj

carmencrem said:


> https://twitter.com/_aliciavikander/status/786892623281852416



SO GORGEOUS! Love the no make-up look!


----------



## carmencrem

Throwback.. always gorgeous


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> https://twitter.com/_aliciavikander/status/786892623281852416


does anyone know what the song in the background here is? i really dig it


----------



## Am.ande

aprilmayjune said:


> does anyone know what the song in the background here is? i really dig it



It's *Sphynx* by La Femme


----------



## aprilmayjune

Am.ande said:


> It's *Sphynx* by La Femme



Thank you so much!


----------



## pearlyqueen

I saw Alicia at the Trespass Against Us premiere with Michael. They both looked very happy, he had his arm around her as they exited the cinema. Here's a pic of her outside the cinema:


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I saw Alicia at the Trespass Against Us premiere with Michael. They both looked very happy, he had his arm around her as they exited the cinema. Here's a pic of her outside the cinema:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493551


Yes yes. I saw her too. As they went out the door on the left of the screen. Very relaxed with each other. He put his arm around her then too.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I saw Alicia at the Trespass Against Us premiere with Michael. They both looked very happy, he had his arm around her as they exited the cinema. Here's a pic of her outside the cinema:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493551



Michael was also seen before the movie started - same place- the hanging red lanterns


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Michael was also seen before the movie started - same place- the hanging red lanterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493579



That's Chinatown! Just behind Leicester Square. Alicia let him get on with signing and selfies and waited in their car.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> That's Chinatown! Just behind Leicester Square. Alicia let him get on with signing and selfies and waited in their car.



I see! Went London Chinatown once , surrounding areas are very happening. Just now curious why there were red lanterns at the pic background


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I see! Went London Chinatown once , surrounding areas are very happening. Just now curious why there were red lanterns at the pic background



I think they are always there...?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Aww sweet...i'm glad we're seeing the bangs again! They're super cute


----------



## aprilmayjune

oh my god


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## Selayang430

Src


----------



## aprilmayjune

actual goddess alicia vikander


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

I edited 2 pics bc she was too flawless for that bad light -- sorry I can't upload a better  quality!


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3494066
> 
> actual goddess alicia vikander


That picture is bound to be a classic! Singin’ in the rain, anyone?
And of course she stopped to take pictures with fans.


----------



## blueblues

carmencrem said:


>


I take back what I said earlier about no slimming phase for Tomb Rider. Those shoulders and arms are getting BIG, but they will need some “definition” before the filming starts. Looks good though!
(Refereing to the picture on the podium.)


----------



## Morgane

Selayang430 said:


> Louis Vuitton 'Spirit of Travel' F/W 2016.17 : Alicia Vikander  - 2 NEW
> Gorgeous & youthful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH=full]3491861[/ATTACH]





Selayang430 said:


> Louis Vuitton 'Spirit of Travel' F/W 2016.17 : Alicia Vikander  - NEW
> The one who uses the pic to re-post in Twitter - at least you give a 'like' !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491953


These ones are my favorite  shots.



carmencrem said:


> https://twitter.com/_aliciavikander/status/786892623281852416


The last Spirit of Travel campaign was even better imo,but she looks great.



carmencrem said:


> Throwback bc she's so beautiful


That Rodarte is one of my favorite looks from the A Royal Affair/Anna Karenina promo:











carmencrem said:


> I love how normal and lovely this thread is.
> Thank you all for keeping it so clean, cute, funny, clever and most of all real.
> Ahh that lucky gorgeous couple!
> 
> This new LV campaign is gorgeous!! X
> 
> She's an original and clever person.
> I would really really like talking to her, getting to know her better in person. She seems amazing.
> And she is..





carmencrem said:


> A beauty - TIFF 2013


Other great looks. I really like her style in that period.
BAFTA 2014 (this Chanel is quite unconvential but she's able to pull it off)






 ki
BAFTA  Golden Globes 2013 (Dior)








 My favorite Louis Vuitton look (along with her SAG Awards  dress)


----------



## Morgane

Alicia has introduced a best film montage. I don't like her makeup. Alicia always looks better with a minimal makeup,but the dress is nice. Clean lines usually look good on her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Alicia has introduced a best film montage. I don't like her makeup. Alicia always looks better with a minimal makeup,but the dress is nice. Clean lines usually look good on her.



Agree with you about the makeup. It doesn't suit her and she really doesn't need it, just some eye definition and lip gloss, her skin is perfect. She's very feminine and this dark lipstick was too harsh.


----------



## blueblues

This is nice: https://twitter.com/CatnippMellark/status/787392281477283841

danielle | london ‏@CatnippMellark 21h21 hours ago
REUNITED WITH MY EVERYTHING IT IS POUURING WITH RAIN MY SHE CAME TO ME AGAIN MY EVEYRJJRJE IM CRYING GUYS

danielle | london ‏@CatnippMellark 18h hours ago
A story about this AMAZING woman: it was pouring down with rain SO hard anyone would've not stopped, her PA advised her not to but -

danielle | london ‏@CatnippMellark 18h18 hours ago
- she did want to so someone was holding and umbrella over her head and she said "Pfft what no I can hold this myself", grabbed it -

 danielle | london ‏@CatnippMellark 18h18 hours ago
- from the security guy and walked down the carpet to stop for everyone while she was holding the umbrella over her head. BLESS. BLESS.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Are goth lips a thing now? InStyle and JJ both loved her look and Gugu had the same shade.


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

New outtakes of Alicia Vikander for Harper's Bazaar UK


















1 & 2


----------



## August_Lee

> Universal Studios Home Entertainment has officially set *Jason Bourne for release on Blu-ray, DVD, and 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray release on 12/6, with the Digital HD due on 11/15*. Extras on all versions will include 2 behind-the-scenes featurettes (Bringing Back Bourne and The Athens Escape), 3 Bourne to Fight stunt featurettes (Bare-Knuckle Boxing, Close Quarters, and Underground Rumble), and 2 Las Vegas Showdown featurettes (Convention Chaos and Shutting Down the Strip)



http://www.thedigitalbits.com/columns/my-two-cents/100616_1530


----------



## pearlyqueen

Sighting of Alicia with Michael yesterday afternoon in London:


----------



## Blueberry12

Interesting.


----------



## aprilmayjune

https://twitter.com/TravelLeisure/status/788145093232451585

If she could go anywhere in the world with someone she'd never met, she'd eat her way around Japan with Rene Redzepi. At least half that dream has come true now!


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> https://twitter.com/TravelLeisure/status/788145093232451585
> If she could go anywhere in the world with someone she'd never met, she'd eat her way around Japan with Rene Redzepi. At least half that dream has come true now!


 

That doesn't look like her at all?


----------



## aprilmayjune

It's her scrunched-up thinking face, I guess? You can see the straps of the organza top she wore to that film festival.


----------



## Morgane

There's a brief interview:
http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/alicia-vikander-travel-video



blueblues said:


> This is nice: https://twitter.com/CatnippMellark/status/787392281477283841
> 
> danielle | london ‏@CatnippMellark 21h21 hours ago
> REUNITED WITH MY EVERYTHING IT IS POUURING WITH RAIN MY SHE CAME TO ME AGAIN MY EVEYRJJRJE IM CRYING GUYS
> 
> danielle | london ‏@CatnippMellark 18h hours ago
> A story about this AMAZING woman: it was pouring down with rain SO hard anyone would've not stopped, her PA advised her not to but -
> 
> danielle | london ‏@CatnippMellark 18h18 hours ago
> - she did want to so someone was holding and umbrella over her head and she said "Pfft what no I can hold this myself", grabbed it -
> 
> danielle | london ‏@CatnippMellark 18h18 hours ago
> - from the security guy and walked down the carpet to stop for everyone while she was holding the umbrella over her head. BLESS. BLESS.


I saw a video of her signing autographs. This is a person who has actually met her..


----------



## Blueberry12

Red Carpet showing at Stockholm Film Festival.

They often only have " local " celebs attending , and noone from the movie when it's non Swedish productions.


----------



## Selayang430

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3496327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Carpet showing at Stockholm Film Festival.
> 
> They often only have " local " celebs attending , and noone from the movie when it's non Swedish productions.



Good news and thanks for sharing! So there will be red carpet there on 15 November. Alicia is local celebrity while Michael is special guest [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## Blueberry12

Selayang430 said:


> Good news and thanks for sharing! So there will be red carpet there on 15 November. Alicia is looking cal celebrity while Michael is special guest [emoji4][emoji7]




We shall see. I just can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I think Alicia's and Fassy' threads should be combined.


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3496327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Carpet showing at Stockholm Film Festival.
> 
> They often only have " local " celebs attending , and noone from the movie when it's non Swedish productions.



Since we still haven't gotten an official start date for Tomb Raider it might be possible Alicia shows up. She could see some family and friends while she's there and she always does her best to promote her movies. She wanted to promote Ex Machina for free at Way Out West in Gothenburg last summer. Would be fun to see her in Stockholm, and maybe do some Swedish tv too


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> Since we still haven't gotten an official start date for Tomb Raider it might be possible Alicia shows up. She could see some family and friends while she's there and she always does her best to promote her movies. She wanted to promote Ex Machina for free at Way Out West in Gothenburg last summer. Would be fun to see her in Stockholm, and maybe do some Swedish tv too




Are you going?


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> Are you going?



I would love to but I doubt I'd be able to get away in the middle of the week like that :/ would love to see the movie before anyone else though!


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> I would love to but I doubt I'd be able to get away in the middle of the week like that :/ would love to see the movie before anyone else though!




They have a friday evening screening too.
18 Nov 19.00 
Grand 1


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander's Top 5 Red Carpet Looks of 2016*
http://www.instyle.com/videos/alicia-vikander-best-looks-2016-instyle-awards

In just a year, breakout star, editor-favorite, and fashion darling Alicia Vikander has landed on best-dressed lists around the globe with her effortlessly graceful style and poise. It's hard, now, to think of a red carpet or the front row of Louis Vuitton without the fresh-faced star. 

In terms of brand-celebrity relationships, there are few that are as tight as Vikander and Vuitton (she is, after all, muse to the brand's artistic director, Nicolas Ghesquière). But even though she almost always exclusively wears LV, her looks are far from predictable, which is why she finds herself at number seven on our top 50 Celebrity Best Dressed list in Hollywood. Take a look at her best five looks from 2016 in the video above, *and find out who else made the cut. *
*(video at source)*

If you don't want to watch the video the five they pick were:


Spoiler



*1 - The Oscars*
*2 - London Premiere of Jason Bourne*
*3 - The SAG Awards*
*4 - The Golden Globes*
*5 - The Palm Spring Film Festival*


----------



## blueblues

Finally a little bit of information on Tomb Rider: http://www.theknowledgeonline.com/t...post/2016/10/19/tom-raider-heads-for-uk-shoot


> Warner Bros.’ reboot of Tomb Raider is set to film *partially in the UK* with Norwegian director Roar Uthaug at the helm.
> Production on the film is due to *begin in South Africa early next year* with Alicia Vikander as the adventuring archaeologist Lara Croft.


----------



## August_Lee

Doing press earlier today













https://mobile.twitter.com/aliciavikandel/status/788729767797358593


----------



## Lagom

I think I just died! 

https://twitter.com/eOneUK



https://twitter.com/badpostalicia


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> I think I just died!
> 
> https://twitter.com/eOneUK
> View attachment 3497512
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/badpostalicia
> View attachment 3497513


Ngl I LOVE this dress. This whole look just killed me.


----------



## aprilmayjune

aww florence is a little overwhelmed


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3497524
> 
> aww florence is a little overwhelmed



But happy to see Alicia! Honestly, this is too much cuteness!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> But happy to see Alicia! Honestly, this is too much cuteness!
> View attachment 3497532



haha i was about to post that one too! here's the second


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## August_Lee

thanks everyone (aprilmayjune, Lagom) for the pictures. I'm not to sure about the hair but I really like the dress and her makeup. 













src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## aprilmayjune

okay they looked good but TRUTH


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

1 & 2


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.instyle.com/news/alicia-...remiere?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> Separately, both actors looked effortlessly stunning, but together, Vikander, 28, and Fassbender, 39, embodied the glamour and mystique of old Hollywood romance, a mild-mannered Lauren Bacall and Humphrey Bogart for the Tinder-swiping 21st century.



in the sense that lauren bacall ran with the rat pack...sure, i guess?...


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia said she's been in full prep mode for Tomb Raider since last Monday, guess that means she's taking classes and stuff.


----------



## Lagom

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia said she's been in full prep mode for Tomb Raider since last Monday, guess that means she's taking classes and stuff.




Think so too. I noticed some bruises on her elbow in this photo.


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## aprilmayjune

witness alicia noping away from more fassbender goss at hypersonic speeds 

(the last question is how long did it take you to realize you were falling for each other)


----------



## August_Lee

http://andsowewalkalone.tumblr.com/post/152043439394/michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander-at-the


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## blueblues

Thanks everyone for collecting all these pics and links! Here is a small contribution:
*Heyuguysofficial  *We love #AliciaVikander for many reasons.... this is just another to add to the list! (video clip)





aprilmayjune said:


> witness alicia noping away from more fassbender goss at hypersonic speeds
> 
> (the last question is how long did it take you to realize you were falling for each other)


Very much in sync with Michael’s reaction in Sidney this summer. While they are getting more comfortable with being in public together, there will always be boundaries. Reporters just have to get used to it.


----------



## Lagom

Found a nice interview with Michael, Alicia, Derek and David. By the end of the video, David gives some serious praise to Alicia, mentioning their previous collaboration in ToY.


----------



## August_Lee

1 & 2


----------



## Lagom

Haha, this guy is not impressed!


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## carmencrem

Thank you for all these goodies, you all! Gosh I had such a blast!! 
the premiere was wonderful and I was right next to their car when they arrived and I had the chance to enjoy their company for a longer time than in Venice! So I had even more fun!   Michael, Alicia, Derek, David, Florence, Florence's parents (super lovely people!)
They all looked gorgeous, perfect for a wonderful event like that. They are so nice and lovely.
Super cool! For those who asked me, yeah I'm gonna write you in private asap! 
Thanks for the beautiful pics   
They were so cute. Her dress was .... incredible.


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> thanks everyone (aprilmayjune, Lagom) for the pictures. I'm not to sure about the hair but I really like the dress and her makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


This is the perfect makeup for her. This custom LV is not bad either.


----------



## Blueberry12

I miss her Chanel outfits. Those were all so lovely.

I don't like this dress at all. ;(


----------



## Selayang430

Blueberry12 said:


> I miss her Chanel outfits. Those were all so lovely.
> 
> I don't like this dress at all. ;(



Alicia has paycheck and doesn't have to worry what to wear or someone else wears the same.
Louis Vuitton's custom/made dresses for Alicia ate mostly fine - the BFF ceremony while one is simple and elegant.


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia Vikander arrives Chris Evans BBC Breakfast show.


----------



## August_Lee

https://mobile.twitter.com/BBCRadio2/status/789376245637246976


----------



## Lagom

Link to the show. She's on from around 1 h 43 min. You'll get some live singing from Phill Collins aswell 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07ystj8



*Simon Reeve* ‏@simon_reeve  3 timför 3 timmar sedan
me, Alicia vikander & @revkatebottley: backing singers for @PhilCollinsFeed. @achrisevans @BBCRadio2. Seriously.


----------



## Lagom

Morgane said:


> This is the perfect makeup for her. This custom LV is not bad either.



Yes, she looks absolutely stunning! I don't know if it's something in the London air, but there's always a special glow about her in pictures from those premieres.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lagom said:


> Yes, she looks absolutely stunning! I don't know if it's something in London air, but there's always a special glow about her in pictures from those premieres.
> 
> View attachment 3498938
> View attachment 3498939
> View attachment 3498942
> View attachment 3498943
> View attachment 3498945



I was next to Alicia when she was being interviewed by Associated Press at the premiere, don't think it's been aired anywhere yet.

Anyway, her first question was how does it feel to be at the London premiere. She said it was very special for her because she considers London her home and she and Michael were very excited to be there. Michael said the same in response to the same question. They also had some of their close friends in attendance which would have made it more special for them.


----------



## Lagom

pearlyqueen said:


> I was next to Alicia when she was being interviewed by Associated Press at the premiere, don't think it's been aired anywhere yet.
> 
> Anyway, her first question was how does it feel to be at the London premiere. She said it was very special for her because she considers London her home and she and Michael were very excited to be there. Michael said the same in response to the same question. They also had some of their close friends in attendance which would have made it more special for them.



Your probably right. Even though she LOVES traveling, the feeling of being back on home turf is beyond compare.


----------



## Lagom

https://www.instagram.com/p/BL0f7gqg8fX/?taken-by=simon_reeve
*
simon_reeveEr. Yes. That is Alicia vikander. She, me and rev Kate bottley just did backing singing for Phil Collins on the Chris Evans show on radio two. Phil Collins!And yes it was definitely as weird as it sounds.#PhilCollins #RevKateBottley*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She's absolutely lovely! And she has the best coat collection, I want them all. 

I'm so excited to see Submergence and Euphoria, I can hardly wait. Tomb Raider  not so much, not my cup of tea, but I understand why she took on the project.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> She's absolutely lovely! And she has the best coat collection, I want them all.
> 
> I'm so excited to see Submergence and Euphoria, I can hardly wait. Tomb Raider  not so much, not my cup of tea, but I understand why she took on the project.


Submergence is my most anticipated film of 2017 for sure--that and The Snowman!


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> src


they have so many of the same facial and behavioral tics by now it would be gross if it wasn't so adorable.

("sort of...sort of...y'know...kind of...")


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> they have so many of the same facial and behavioral tics by now it would be gross if it wasn't so adorable.
> 
> ("sort of...sort of...y'know...kind of...")



I've noticed Alicia has picked up some of Michael's oft repeated sayings too... kind of..[emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.a-vikander.ru/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=11342&fullsize=1 many new pics  

+ https://twitter.com/fassbenderdaily/status/789535294391451648


----------



## August_Lee

@ both their faces

https://mobile.twitter.com/fassycat/status/789569329557860353


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> @ both their faces
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/fassycat/status/789569329557860353



She looks so unsurprised. I bet he practiced that impression for her [emoji1]


----------



## August_Lee

http://latewinslet.tumblr.com/post/152129587238/x


----------



## August_Lee

Those gifs and stills come from this interview:


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> She looks so unsurprised. I bet he practiced that impression for her [emoji1]


some more stills








http://fassy-pinkman.tumblr.com/post/152124542600


----------



## August_Lee

http://aliciavikender.tumblr.com/post/152122333338/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-being


----------



## August_Lee

_“I was gonna come dressed as a lighthouse…”_

http://latewinslet.tumblr.com/post/152123762308/i-was-gonna-come-dressed-as-a-lighthouse


----------



## Blueberry12

At my local Supermarket...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

If I lived in Sweden I would definitely buy one, besides it's a beautiful looking ribbon like Ms. Vikander herself.


----------



## Lagom

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3500082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my local Supermarket...



Wearing my ribbon with pride!
Also cool to see people on tv wear it all the time, and the ad campaigns running in the commercial breaks. She's so mesmerizing, you can't keep your eyes off her.  

Link to people making the wave, among them the Swedish prime minister and Samuel Fröler (co-star in Pure).
https://www.cancerfonden.se/rosabandet/rosa-vagen


----------



## blueblues

Here is a long sequence from the London premiere with Alicia (and Michael) posing and talking to press and fans.
Most interesting part is at 5:26 where Alicia stops to talk to little Florence. I think we only saw stills of that before.


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## carmencrem

Michael and Alicia were in Italy today (they visited the Ferrari factory in Bologna) and then they were seen at the airport by some guys heading to Sweden. 
They were seen "making out hard" = "limonavano duro" (ahah ) and then a girl wrote few comments joking and saying she's sad Michael is publicly cheating on her with Alicia (she's a fan). 
The guy who saw them added they're super cool.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oh, man, the two lovebirds  put in so much flight hours... I wonder if they have frequent flyer miles like us. With those numbers I would never fly economy class ever.


----------



## Blueberry12

carmencrem said:


> Michael and Alicia were in Italy today (they visited the Ferrari factory in Bologna) and then they were seen at the airport by some guys heading to Sweden.
> They were seen "making out hard" = "limonavano duro" (ahah ) and then a girl wrote few comments joking and saying she's sad Michael is publicly cheating on her with Alicia (she's a fan).
> The guy who saw them added they're super cool.




Cute cap! 

That's probably the fastest way to get to Gothenburg.
Jönköping then 90 mins drive to Gothenburg. 

Or maybe they visit family members in Vaggeryd.


----------



## Blueberry12

Pure is on TV right now.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Blueberry12 said:


> Pure is on TV right now.


I saw Pure last month and still can't believe that was her acting debut.  WOW. Lucky you get to watch it.


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> Cute cap!
> 
> That's probably the fastest way to get to Gothenburg.
> Jönköping then 90 mins drive to Gothenburg.
> 
> Or maybe they visit family members in Vaggeryd.



I hope Alicia get to see all her siblings and nieces and nephews. I think all her siblings except for Linn still lives close to where they grew up. I'm glad she's spending time in Sweden


----------



## mrversace

Nice to see Alicia shooting another film in Australia. We'll have to wait until Dec 26 to see The Light Between Oceans. Australia has actually released the best and probably the ONLY english subtitled version of Hotell on dvd, which also comes with the CD soundtrack!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm waiting for Netflix to carry Hotell. That's the only performance of hers I haven't seen for me to complete her filmography.


----------



## Lagom

So it just occurred to me that there's a serious possibility that Alicia will hand the oscar for best supporting actor to Liam Neeson in February. Can we make this happen please?!


----------



## Lagom

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm waiting for Netflix to carry Hotell. That's the only performance of hers I haven't seen for me to complete her filmography.



It's definitely worth the wait. One of my favorite of hers.


----------



## djuna1

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm waiting for Netflix to carry Hotell. That's the only performance of hers I haven't seen for me to complete her filmography.


It's so good! Pure and Hotell are still my favorites with her. I'm glad she did another one with Lisa Langseth. I'm really looking forward to see Euphoria.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

djuna1 said:


> It's so good! Pure and Hotell are still my favorites with her. I'm glad she did another one with Lisa Langseth. I'm really looking forward to see Euphoria.


I don't know what's taking Netflix so long. I'm really looking forward to Euphoria as well.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


>



i've watched this easily 30 times today.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> i've watched this easily 30 times today.



I saved the video offline - can watch anytime without using data !


----------



## August_Lee

http://tedystaleva.tumblr.com/post/152302141802/x


----------



## August_Lee

Lagom said:


> Link to the show. She's on from around 1 h 43 min. You'll get some live singing from Phill Collins aswell
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07ystj8
> View attachment 3498933
> 
> 
> *Simon Reeve* ‏@simon_reeve  3 timför 3 timmar sedan
> me, Alicia vikander & @revkatebottley: backing singers for @PhilCollinsFeed. @achrisevans @BBCRadio2. Seriously.
> View attachment 3498931


Just got around listening to this and really enjoyed (even though we heard most of it before) it even with the host [Chris Evans] said she was Danish when he introduced her


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

A clearer picture of the cover




src


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.stylist.co.uk/people/ali...-oceans?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## aprilmayjune

NYT yo

src


----------



## August_Lee

Just Askin said:


> http://www.stylist.co.uk/people/ali...-oceans?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


 Thanks for the link JA

I really enjoyed this interview than the last few she has done and we learned something new from this too which also a bonus.


----------



## aprilmayjune

somewhere in gothenburg/stockholm
src


----------



## August_Lee

_Here's short interview and @ the source you can hear some of the excerpts _

*Alicia Vikander: “You just work through it” *
http://the-talks.com/interview/alicia-vikander/


> *Ms. Vikander, how often do you cry watching movies?*
> 
> Put me in front of _Extreme Home Make Over_ and I’ll probably cry. (_Laughs_) I don’t cry because I’m sad myself, I cry more and more anytime anyone does something sweet, where someone says or does something nice to another person. When I grew up, my mum cried all the time because she was touched or it was so beautiful when you sang at school, she stood there in the corner crying, and it was like “Ah, stop it, mum!” And now ever since I turned 20, I’ve realized I cry less and less from pain, and more for the beautiful things.
> 
> *I only tear up when I see sports stars achieve their goals.*
> 
> (_Laughs_) It’s those things! And I think that’s a beautiful thing, that that makes you tick. It’s a very personal thing, too. If you do cry, people find it quite embarrassing and normally you don’t do it in front of people, you know, if it happens, it’s in your own home.
> 
> *Right, it’s considered a weakness to show your emotions like that.*
> 
> And especially in film, melodrama can be so over the top — when the emotional aspects of a film don’t resonate, when it feels emotional without making you actually feel it in your core. I guess that’s also why emotional dramas are one of the most difficult genre films to make, to be honest. It’s not an easy job to try to make it resonate. It’s just been a while since I’ve kind of been swept away, been taken on those kind of big stories, you know like _Gone with the Wind_ or something.
> 
> *What attracts you to that genre?*
> 
> I grew up with those stories! And I love watching films like that. I thought Derek Cianfrance’s _The Place Beyond the Pines_ was one of the best films I’d seen in 2012, for example. This year I worked with him on _The Light Between Oceans, _which also kind of dared to be a melodrama in a beautiful way. Part of me felt like it was old fashioned? In a nice way! It felt like a film I hadn’t seen in a while. I felt really engaged by this script because when it comes to wanting love, wanting family, losing people, miscarriages, heartbreak, pain… Those are things that everyone relates to.
> 
> *What kind of school would make you wake up at four o’clock in the morning?*
> 
> No, I went straight from the club to the school! The school would sometimes open up at three or four because they clean the buildings and all that. We had codes because a lot of the ballet students normally get there before everyone else to warm up. If you wanted to get there at five-thirty or six to train, you could. So I would save probably an hour of sleep instead of getting back home to my flat and then returning back to school — at least I got straight to school and I was there! It’s weird though, that kind of goes your way. I know that I was often tired or in pain, but you just work through it.
> 
> *Tom Hooper said that ballet is good training for film because you’re in serious pain but you always have to have a smile on your face.*
> 
> I think as soon as you stop training though, your body goes back to normal, so the amount of pain you can take is not the same. I actually just put on a pair of pointe shoes for the first time in a long time, and I was a total sissy.
> 
> *You better not tell that your old coach.*
> 
> _(Laughs_) Yeah, I mean, just having them on now is pain. I was like, “Oh my god, I used to train in those for six hours a day?” I think they build up the amount of pain you can take from the age of like nine. In the school I trained at, they didn’t let you tape your toes for the first two years and it’s so much pain. You go home crying and your parents almost want you to quit but then you just _do_ it. It requires a lot of stamina to not give up.
> 
> *Do you use that stamina now on film sets?*
> 
> Yeah, quite often, I would say. It’s normally quite uncomfortable to make films. Actually I did a film this summer where it was supposed to be summer and we were in Germany and magically it was 27 degrees everyday, which they normally don’t have apparently, so we were actually able to pretend it’s summer in summer weather. On a shoot, normally it’s like five degrees, and you have a little tank top on and you’re running around for like 10 hours in a day pretending to be really warm when you’re about to freeze your arse off really. It’s a recurring thing in a lot of my films — I always have to go into, like, ice cold water at some point. That’s a pain, I guess, I hate being cold! I’m from Sweden so maybe that’s the reason. I think of all of these crazy experiences I’ve had on set and it still just feels utterly surreal.
> 
> *Why?*
> 
> I don’t really relate that that’s me! In terms of acting, in Sweden the industry is a lot smaller than here. You can’t work as a film actor in Sweden, so when you dream of being an actor, you see yourself being on stage. My dream when I was younger was to be on the Royal Dramatic stage in Stockholm. There’s a lot of pressure growing up, people asking you, “What are you going to do with your life?” I wanted to work in theater but no one let me. I mean, I tried out for theatre school three times, got to the last round but I didn’t get in.
> *
> How do you cope with the pain of those rejections?*
> 
> It’s tough. I don’t know how many auditions I’ve made and no one sees them, and then you get noes or you don’t even get a reply , which is even worse. (_Laughs_) It’s a tough industry.
> *
> Has it gotten easier to deal with over the years?*
> 
> My mum is an actor and she was always saying, “Is this really what you want to do? Because this is the reality.” When you decide that you want to give it a go, you’re also accepting that you might get one job and then it’ll be a long time before the next one, if ever. When you start to get success, I think that’s perspective is still very grounded within you. I never thought that this would be the future for me. I never thought that I was going to be given even _one_ opportunity and now I’ve been invited to work with so many incredible filmmakers and actors… It’s been amazing to be part of those projects.
> *
> I read that you used to think of pain as not necessarily a good friend, but a constant presence in your life because of ballet.*
> 
> Right, during ballet school, I couldn’t drink because I had to work out and be in dance class seven hours a day. Eventually I started to really try to find friends that were not in this same very rigid school system. I remember when I found techno clubs and I was like, “What is this?! This is _amazing_!” I started going out like that because I love to dance. I haven’t been _out_ in the last few years a lot, I guess because seeing friends, going out to a pub where you can catch up and get some proper chats going, that’s become more important. They also just closed down the London nightclub Fabric, which is so sad, that place is a cultural institution. But I do think that going out like that is a wonderful kind of teenage experience. Sometimes they would open up the school at four AM, so I went there and slept for two or three hours in my locker room, and then I went to ballet class.


----------



## Blueberry12

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3504011
> 
> View attachment 3504012
> 
> 
> somewhere in gothenburg/stockholm
> src





She was on her way to Bio Roy ( a cinema in Gothenburg ).


----------



## Lagom

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for the link JA
> 
> I really enjoyed this interview than the last few she has done and we learned something new from this too which also a bonus.



Me too, loved it! I also obsess over interior design. I relate to her on so many levels!
Seems like they're living in Hackney for now, until the the renovation is finished. Finally got an answer to her apartment constantly being renovated. This is her second project


----------



## Lagom

Blueberry12 said:


> She was on her way to Bio Roy ( a cinema in Gothenburg ).



http://www.gp.se/nöje/stjärnglans-med-alicia-vikander-i-göteborg-1.3904606

Apparently she's was there to received a grant from Bio Roy (the cinema) followed by a short interview. 
Some news:
- She's gained 4 kg since she started her training for TR. She managed to do her very first pull up a few days ago. 
- In the film, Lara starts out as a young working woman. She thinks it will surprise many, and that there's an ambition to take back the original story.

Liked this passage from the interview (transl. from Swedish):
- It was hardly the money that you came here, joked cinema Manager Cornelia Bjurström knows Alicia Vikander since birth. While working as a lighting designer at Backa Theatre and colleague to Alicia's mother Maria, she saw Alicia grow up.

- When I called to your agent to ask if you could come here, she was initially a little hesitant, and then I said: Well Alicia might have become too big now for Gothenburg. But when the agent replied "No, not Alicia." The next day, Alicia had sent a note to the agent that read, "If Roy wants me to come, I'm available on 26 October."


----------



## August_Lee

Lagom said:


> http://www.gp.se/nöje/stjärnglans-med-alicia-vikander-i-göteborg-1.3904606
> 
> Apparently she's was there to received a grant from Bio Roy (the cinema) followed by a short interview.
> Some news:
> - She's gained 4 kg since she started her training for TR. She managed to do her very first pull up a few days ago.
> - In the film, Lara starts out as a young working woman. She thinks it will surprise many, and that there's an ambition to take back the original story.
> 
> Liked this passage from the interview (transl. from Swedish):
> - It was hardly the money that you came here, joked cinema Manager Cornelia Bjurström knows Alicia Vikander since birth. While working as a lighting designer at Backa Theatre and colleague to Alicia's mother Maria, she saw Alicia grow up.
> 
> - When I called to your agent to ask if you could come here, she was initially a little hesitant, and then I said: Well Alicia might have become too big now for Gothenburg. But when the agent replied "No, not Alicia." The next day, Alicia had sent a note to the agent that read, "If Roy wants me to come, I'm available on 26 October."







_Homecoming Movie Queen Grattis Alicia Vikander till Bio Roys Stipendium 2016 & till en helt fantastiskt vacker och sjukt smärtsam sorglig jobbig The Light Between Oceans ❤️❤️ Alltid fint att se dig Tack för inbjudan Maria Fahl Vikander #AliciaVikander #BioRoy #Stipendium #HomecomingQueen #Göteborg #FyrenMellanHaven #TheLightBetweenOceans #MichaelFassbender #RachelWeisz #DerekCianfrance_

*Translated*: Movie Homecoming Queen Congratulations Alicia Vikander to Bio Roy Scholarship in 2016 and a totally amazing beautiful and painful sad sick bothersome The Light Between Oceans ❤️❤️ Always nice to see you Thank you for inviting Mary Fahl Vikander
Translated:

David Carl Gunnar is the person who posted this and he's a 'Director, Producer, Writer & Casting Director in Sweden'
src


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> - When I called to your agent to ask if you could come here, she was initially a little hesitant, and then I said: *Well Alicia might have become too big now for Gothenburg*. But when the agent replied "No, not Alicia." The next day, Alicia had sent a note to the agent that read, "If Roy wants me to come, I'm available on 26 October."



Nice bit of reverse psychology there


----------



## August_Lee

Credit **Carmencrem**
https://twitter.com/studio10au/status/791398352545980416


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

http://aliciavikender.tumblr.com/post/152358160843


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Any more news from this event in Sweden? I hope Alicia is enjoying her time with her family.


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3504011
> 
> View attachment 3504012
> 
> 
> somewhere in gothenburg/stockholm
> src



This is what people who have actually met her say:
@illestbaba: LISTEN I WAS LIKE OMG ILY CAN I TAKE A PIC SHE WAS LIKE FIRST "HI IM ALICIA" AND SHOOK MY HAND SKSJSNJS I BARELY REMEMBERED MY OWN NAME



Just Askin said:


> http://www.stylist.co.uk/people/ali...-oceans?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


One of her best recent interviews.


> Charming, quick and astute, Vikander is great company. And although some previous interviewers have suggested that she is icy or guarded, I see no evidence of that. Perhaps it’s because she is a little older and a whole lot more successful and has relaxed into this new world order of hers.


I've noticed that every journalist who interviews her basically says the same thing.



August_Lee said:


> _Here's short interview and @ the source you can hear some of the excerpts_
> 
> *Alicia Vikander: “You just work through it” *
> http://the-talks.com/interview/alicia-vikander/


[QUOTEI think as soon as you stop training though, your body goes back to normal, so the amount of pain you can take is not the same.* I actually just put on a pair of pointe shoes for the first time in a long time, *and I was a total sissy.][/QUOTE]
I wonder if there's a particular reason.. I'd like to see a ballet-inspired photoshoot.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> This is what people who have actually met her say:
> @illestbaba: LISTEN I WAS LIKE OMG ILY CAN I TAKE A PIC SHE WAS LIKE FIRST "HI IM ALICIA" AND SHOOK MY HAND SKSJSNJS I BARELY REMEMBERED MY OWN NAME
> 
> 
> One of her best recent interviews.
> 
> I've noticed that every journalist who interviews her basically says the same thing.
> 
> 
> [QUOTEI think as soon as you stop training though, your body goes back to normal, so the amount of pain you can take is not the same.* I actually just put on a pair of pointe shoes for the first time in a long time, *and I was a total sissy.]


I wonder if there's a particular reason.. I'd like to see a ballet-inspired photoshoot.[/QUOTE]

 I loved this interview too - very relaxed and gives a real "flavour" of Alicia as a woman.
The same magazine had one of the best interviews with Michael in recent years too in summer 2015!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Morgane said:


> This is what people who have actually met her say:
> @illestbaba: LISTEN I WAS LIKE OMG ILY CAN I TAKE A PIC SHE WAS LIKE FIRST "HI IM ALICIA" AND SHOOK MY HAND SKSJSNJS I BARELY REMEMBERED MY OWN NAME
> 
> 
> One of her best recent interviews.
> 
> I've noticed that every journalist who interviews her basically says the same thing.
> 
> 
> [QUOTEI think as soon as you stop training though, your body goes back to normal, so the amount of pain you can take is not the same.* I actually just put on a pair of pointe shoes for the first time in a long time, *and I was a total sissy.]


I wonder if there's a particular reason.. I'd like to see a ballet-inspired photoshoot.[/QUOTE]
I would love a ballet inspired movie! An inspirational and idealistic one to avoid being similar and dark like Black Swan. I would see if in a New York minute.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I wonder if there's a particular reason.. I'd like to see a ballet-inspired photoshoot.


I would love a ballet inspired movie! An inspirational and idealistic one to avoid being similar and dark like Black Swan. I would see if in a New York minute. [/QUOTE]

More akin to Billy Elliot?


----------



## August_Lee

_Alicia was invited to talk about #TheLightBetweenOceans in a cinema in her hometown Gothenburg on October 26th. (The picture was taken there) 
_
src


----------



## carmencrem

August_Lee said:


> _Alicia was invited to talk about #TheLightBetweenOceans in a cinema in her hometown Gothenburg on October 26th. (The picture was taken there)
> _
> src


Love her hair style!


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## August_Lee

Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender on what they admire about one another
*(video @ source)*

Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender star together for the very first time in _The Light Between Oceans_, a picturesque period drama which tells the story of a lighthouse keeper and his wife who raise a child they rescue. 

We caught up with the co-stars and real-life couple about why they chose to take on the film, what they admire most about one another's work and if they'll ever work together again.
http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/cult...nder-michael-fassbender-light-between-oceans/

from the video








-*on how it was working together*
src


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender on what they admire about one another
> *(video @ source)*
> 
> Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender star together for the very first time in _The Light Between Oceans_, a picturesque period drama which tells the story of a lighthouse keeper and his wife who raise a child they rescue.
> 
> We caught up with the co-stars and real-life couple about why they chose to take on the film, what they admire most about one another's work and if they'll ever work together again.
> http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/cult...nder-michael-fassbender-light-between-oceans/
> 
> from the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*on how it was working together*
> src


bahaha he's catching heat for that later


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I would love a ballet inspired movie! An inspirational and idealistic one to avoid being similar and dark like Black Swan. I would see if in a New York minute.



More akin to Billy Elliot?[/QUOTE]
Oh, yeah, I forgot about Billy Elliot. YES!


----------



## Lagom

August_Lee said:


> Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender on what they admire about one another
> *(video @ source)*
> 
> Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender star together for the very first time in _The Light Between Oceans_, a picturesque period drama which tells the story of a lighthouse keeper and his wife who raise a child they rescue.
> 
> We caught up with the co-stars and real-life couple about why they chose to take on the film, what they admire most about one another's work and if they'll ever work together again.
> http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/cult...nder-michael-fassbender-light-between-oceans/
> 
> from the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*on how it was working together*
> src



Haha, I love how they turn their heads to look at each other at the exact same moment!


----------



## blueblues

The Sunday Times interview looks really interesting, but unfortunately I can only see a teaser.
Has anyone read the whole thing?


----------



## aprilmayjune

*Alicia Vikander: Sweet, friendly, tough*

She has been steadily clocking up a fabulous CV, and it’s given her the clout now to make her own flms. First, though, another Oscar for her latest, a weepie with her offscreen lover Michael Fassbender? She’s not convinced

Jonathan Dean
October 30 2016, 12:01am, The Sunday Times





In the awards mix again? Alicia Vikander
Alicia Vikander is talking about the love interest in her new film. He’s a damaged soldier, returned from the First World War. “You can see so much behind his eyes, what he has gone through,” she says, smiling. “Also, he is extremely kind — a man who doesn’t want to do anything but good for the rest of his life.”

The man, Tom, is played by the taciturn hunk Michael Fassbender, known for his extremely revealing cult films Hunger and Shame. He is also Vikander’s offscreen lover now — the set of this film, The Light Between Oceans, was where they met. Is she describing Fassbender, too, and the qualities that made her fall in love with him?

Their off-screen relationship isn’t just fodder for the tabloids, it’s a point to explore. It’s the kind of bonus that can give a film such as this a vital box-office boost. The Light Between Oceans is the sort of classy, shamelessly melodramatic weepie that viewers have been denied of late because studios think such films aren’t cool, or what people want. The former is correct; the latter, unfair. Think of The English Patient or The Notebook, Titanic or Love Story, tearjerkers that are remembered for decades, watched for the umpteenth time in a bout of misery massaging. Even so, they’ve gone out of fashion. This film could change that.

In the movie, directed by Derek Cianfrance, Tom has relocated to a remote part of Australia, where Isabel lives, and the couple fall fast in love, live in a lighthouse, suffer two miscarriages and steal a baby. The over-the-top story requires its audiences to believe they have a devotion to each other up there with a rogue Montague and Capulet, which is why I ask Vikander what her character saw in Fassbender’s, and she says, tenderly, “She makes him open up,” while I was half-expecting, “Well, I had seen Shame.” Whatever — they have a chemistry you can’t concoct in a casting session.

Vikander isn’t an actress who just speaks her lines and leaves. She is interested in the business side of her industry and has put her impressive CV into setting up a production company, Vikarious. (At least it’s not called Viktory.) It wouldn’t have been possible without a nose for a standout role. Earlier this year, she won an Oscar for The Danish Girl, as the supportive wife backing Eddie Redmayne as he transitions in mid-1920s Copenhagen. Even better loved, perhaps, were Ava, her intense humanoid robot in Ex Machina, and the plum role of Vera Brittain in a decent, recent Testament of Youth. This summer, she was also in the latest Jason Bourne blockbuster.





Tear-soaked performance: Alicia Vikander with Michael Fassbender in The Light Between Oceans
It’s the deliberate career path of an ambitious 28-year-old who wants to do work that she likes. “That is the privilege of me getting to do certain films and build a certain name, so I can use that,” she says, over tea and really sticky cinnamon buns. “It’s more than your private equity: it’s the amount of what your name can sell in the industry, so you can use that when you go after investors.”

The first Vikarious release is Euphoria, starring Vikander, Eva Green and Charlotte Rampling. It seems the type of slow drama that backers shy from in the era of the superhero. “Adult dramas are more difficult to make if you don’t have something that really will sell it to distributors in the end,” she says. Such as the two leads, I suggest, both good-looking and famous, starting to date?

She sits silent as I say this, curled up on the bar bench we are sharing, slip-on shoes slipped off. She is full of eye contact — even when I delve into her very personal personal life — and twice touches my hand to make a point. This circus of awkwardly phrased questions about what you don’t want to talk about will be hers and Fassbender’s lives for a while — he’s in the same room, around the corner, also doing an interview.

This is good, though, right? The interest that the post-Brangelina public will have in The Light Between Oceans? “If people go and see our film, I’ll be happy,” Vikander replies politely. “We’ve made it very clear that, in this industry especially, because the job is so open, it is important to choose things in your life you keep for yourself — and that we’ve done. That does not mean we have not had fun reconnecting to talk about this film, but you also should never start to think too much, especially when it comes to your private life, about what the audience think. It is separate.

“People say whatever makes press is good press,” she continues, fully aware of the way the film will be sold. “I don’t know. But with this, I am so proud of it, and I know Michael and I want as many people to watch it as possible. But I would never, ever, use my private life to heighten the possibility of people coming to see a film.”

On screen, Vikander has a unique knack: she plays both vulnerable and resolute in the same person. It’s in most of her roles, and yet, because she picks such different genres and works with visionary directors (Joe Wright, Alex Garland, Paul Greengrass), none of her films feel the same. She’s able to play across different nationalities and eras and get so far into a character that, by the time she wins an inevitable second Oscar, most people will have forgotten she is Swedish.

She was born in Gothenburg in 1988; her mother was an actress; her father a psychiatrist — ideal professions for their daughter to find inspiration for her work. “They never pushed me to anything,” she says. They split when she was young, but she remains close to both. “They are people I have been able to call since I moved away at 15.”

I mention a television talent show, Smastjarnorna, on which she appeared in 1997, dressed like Gretel and singing, wide-eyed, to the nation. “Oh, when I’m seven?” she laughs, despite my maths making her nine. Someone found it before the Oscars and put it out. I ask her to pronounce the title, and she says something that whisks past.

“The fun part is the interview,” she says, smiling. “I have memories of doing this, but I hadn’t seen it [for years]. I thought I wanted to be a dancer. But I say, ‘I want to be an actress.’ I was, like, what? I didn’t know I thought that.”

She has never been better than in The Light Between Oceans. I cried almost constantly. A personal reaction, yes, but the film’s themes are universal and speak to all who know love and, especially, loss. Crying is also the point. Like looking for horror that makes you sleepless for weeks, why watch a weepie if it doesn’t make you weep?

[1/2]


----------



## aprilmayjune

There are, in Vikander’s new film, about 20 minutes where Isabel endures miscarriages. Is it upsetting, filming scenes she knows will be distressing to viewers? “Normally, no, but the [main] miscarriage scene ...” It was 45 minutes each take, for five takes. Then, there is a moment when Isabel presses her head to a little grave that wet so many eyes at my screening, it was as if everyone was chopping onions. Everybody knows somebody who has been through this.

“I’ve seen ...” Vikander starts, struggling to articulate this in brief. “I do have a friend who ... It is such a universal subject, but also taboo, a lot of people don’t talk about it — even friends very close to me, who I didn’t know had been there.” She says women can feel there is a failing in their bodies: childbirth is supposed to be “one of life’s wonders”. One of Isabel’s miscarriages happens very late in her pregnancy.

At least this pain should land Vikander in the awards mix again. “That I don’t know,” she says, genuinely surprised that I think her tear-soaked performance, in a period drama by a director well liked by cineaste voters (Cianfrance made the cult Blue Valentine), will also do well with the older factions on these panels. “I don’t know. Really.” I think she will be nominated. “Well, maybe. That’s not up to me.” But this performance and subject? “I have no clue. I haven’t even thought about that.”





Leading lady: Vikander in Ex Machina, left, and The Danish Girl, for which she won an Oscar
I find that hard to believe, but then she says her Oscar for The Danish Girl and the slog of ceremonies that led up to it baffled her. So maybe she’s keeping it out of mind. That period largely involved her abandoning the Bourne shoot at weekends to jump on and off a plane and be in a city for 18 hours. “Three times I was in a gown at the airport, and they hadn’t even finished the awards ceremony where I had been. Surreal.” She didn’t know it was like this a year ago. “There are awards every weekend? For, like, seven weeks? I’d heard of the Golden Globes, the Oscars, SAG. The rest I didn’t know existed.” But must you go to them all to keep up momentum? “Well, I was nominated.”

She hasn’t seen the Oscar statue since the night she won it, as she is renovating her north London home. Everything is a work-in-progress.

Vikander is friendly, sweet company, if a little blunt occasionally, a curtness that’s more to do with the second language she is speaking than with any intention of being deliberately rude. Her accent is almost impeccably British, though maybe at the moment it’s a learnt movie-British — very few people pronounce their words as clearly as she does.

Her vowels have wrapped around accents all over the globe: British in Testament of Youth; Dutch in the painting romance Tulip Fever (so long on the shelf, she has “no clue when it is coming out”); vaguely European in the Bourne film; German; Russian. There is no other actor at her level who can do this kind of technical polyglotism. In 2018, she will even take on the role of Lara Croft in Tomb Raider.

Yes, Tomb Raider, the teenboy boobs and booby-traps video game, made even fleshier by Angelina Jolie in two average franchise films. It’s an intriguing choice as these first movie versions were ogle-fests. People will be confused. “Good!”

How did this happen? “I played the game as a kid,” says Vikander. “I was introduced to very arthouse European cinema through my mum, but then my dad is a doctor who has his medical books down one side of his office, and the other side is adventure and sci-fi. He met Daisy Ridley from Star Wars at the Oscars and was really excited.” She, too, adores adventure films, Indiana Jones fare, and her take on Lara Croft is in that more conventional vein, wearing seasonally appropriate clothes from the game’s 2013 console reboot.

The film will start with a sort of hipster Croft. “It’s a girl living in east London — and you question, ‘Why is Lara Croft living in east London?’” It is the place to be? “Yeah, the place to be. It’s the story of her becoming who we know her as.” She sounds so proud of her upcoming, female-led Euphoria — “I did 18 films and never got to act with another woman” — that I say Tomb Raider will not be what people expect, turning the male gaze from bottoms to The Female Eunuch. She nods.

“I’ve read a lot of scripts, and ideas of women in these big films just make me f****** — excuse my language — snore and go, ‘Come on, aren’t we past this?’”

It sounds shocking when she swears, so smartly enunciated is her voice. “This actually has relationships and stories.” Does she speak to another woman in the film about something other than a man? “I do!” She beams, happy she can make such unlikely films happen. “It actually passes the test.”

[2/2]


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks AMJ



aprilmayjune said:


> Three times I was in a gown at the airport, and they hadn’t even finished the awards ceremony where I had been. Surreal.”


 
Must have been the Golden Globes, Critics Choice and SAGS


aprilmayjune said:


> The film will start with a sort of hipster Croft. “It’s a girl living in east London — and you question, ‘Why is Lara Croft living in east London?’” It is the place to be? “Yeah, the place to be. It’s the story of her becoming who we know her as.”





aprilmayjune said:


> “This actually has relationships and stories.” Does she speak to another woman in the film about something other than a man? “I do!” She beams, happy she can make such unlikely films happen. “It actually passes the test.”



Glad we got some type of (and good) info about Tomb Raider


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> *Alicia Vikander: Sweet, friendly, tough*
> snip


Thanks a lot for taking the time! It was definietly a good read.


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## carmencrem

http://people.com/movies/michael-fassbender-sings-to-alicia-vikander-light-behind-oceans/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+people/stylewatch/offtherack+(PEOPLE.com:+Style+Watch+-+Off+The+Rack) This is so cute!! Michael sings for Alicia as well, behind the scenes  it's so--- aww


----------



## August_Lee

http://aliciavikender.tumblr.com/post/152573450273


----------



## August_Lee

http://aliciavikender.tumblr.com/post/152574999633


----------



## August_Lee

http://latewinslet.tumblr.com/post/152573342248/michael-fassbender-sings-to-alicia-vikander-on-set


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender on what they admire about one another
> *(video @ source)*
> 
> Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender star together for the very first time in _The Light Between Oceans_, a picturesque period drama which tells the story of a lighthouse keeper and his wife who raise a child they rescue.
> 
> We caught up with the co-stars and real-life couple about why they chose to take on the film, what they admire most about one another's work and if they'll ever work together again.
> http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/cult...nder-michael-fassbender-light-between-oceans/
> 
> from the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*on how it was working together*
> src


Look at her sad and miserable face.. 



August_Lee said:


> Thanks AMJ
> 
> 
> 
> Must have been the Golden Globes, Critics Choice and SAGS
> 
> 
> 
> *Glad we got some type of (and good) info about Tomb Raider*


I'm very curious to see her on set. And this is going to be quite different from the Jolie's films..


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> Look at her sad and miserable face..
> 
> 
> I'm very curious to see her on set. And this is going to be quite different from the Jolie's films..


I'm very curious too. I liked the original movies (I have both on DVD) but they are obviously very cheesy films. I'll be very curious (in a good way) how they do this version of Lara Croft.

Also for those who couldn't see the video on People.com website*

(*don't know how long this will stay on YouTube)


----------



## August_Lee

*Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander juggle fantasy and reality*


> While Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander are happy to discuss their characters’ on-screen love affair, they’re not as keen to reveal much about their own relationship, writes Susan Griffin
> MICHAEL Fassbender and Alicia Vikander fell in love while filming their new movie, a sweeping romance called The Light Between Oceans.
> 
> They’re promoting the film together, but the famously private pair are not about to profess their lust for one another in public.
> 
> Not even Stephen Fry could cajole them into a cheeky peck for the roving ‘Kiss Cam’ at the Baftas in February; although Vikander did kiss Fassbender before accepting her Oscar for her role in A Danish Girl a few weeks later.
> 
> Today, sitting side by side, they make a good-looking couple; Fassbender in dark trousers and a green knit, Vikander in a 1970s-style blue and red wrap dress.
> 
> *They clearly enjoy a laugh together, not least when Swedish-born Vikander, 28, talks about training to play Lara Croft for the upcoming Tomb Raider shoot.*
> 
> *“I’m pumping iron at the moment,” reveals the petite actress, pretending to flex her ‘guns’.*
> 
> *“I started full prep a couple of weeks ago and we start filming in the New Year.”*
> 
> Her background in ballet (she trained from age nine to 16) should come in handy for the stunt work, as many actors compare action scenes to honing dance routines.
> 
> *“I hope so, because there’s a lot of choreography to learn. I hope I’ll be able to do some of the moves,” she notes.*
> 
> Fassbender, 39, tackled his own fight scenes for the Assassin’s Creed, due for release in January. He’s a man known for throwing himself into every role with uncompromising passion, whether it’s as convicted IRA member Bobby Sands in 2008’s Hunger, sex addict Brandon in Shame, or slave owner Edwin Epps in 12 Years A Slave.
> 
> It’s for that very reason Fassbender admits he needed a lot of persuading from Derek Cianfrance, the director of The Light Between Oceans, to live 24/7 on set in a remote part of New Zealand’s South Island.
> 
> “I work back-to-back a lot, so I feel very much like I need my space and my time,” he explains, his Irish accent still apparent (Fassbender was born in Germany but moved to Killarney in his mother’s native Ireland when he was two).
> 
> “I very much give whatever I’ve got to the 12, 14 hours a day of filming, but when it’s wrap time, I go home, and I like to have that in a neutral space.”
> 
> Just as Cianfrance called on Michelle Williams and Ryan Gosling to live together for a month before they shot 2010’s Blue Valentine, a gut-wrenching depiction of a relationship’s disintegration, the film-maker wanted Fassbender and Vikander to set up home in their characters’ house.
> 
> “I was so glad that didn’t happen,” says Fassbender, laughing. Instead, he agreed to live in one of the small caravans brought to set.
> 
> “Derek’s a passionate film-maker and I’ve got a huge respect for him. It was important to him, so I said, ‘Absolutely, let’s give it a shot’,” he explains.
> 
> “After the first week, I didn’t want to leave. It felt like such a treat and rare opportunity to stay in such a beautiful place and to experience it like that.”
> 
> The film’s an adaptation of the 2012 novel by ML Stedman, which has been translated into over 35 languages since publication. The story centres on how Tom, a man shell-shocked by his experiences in World War One, looks for solace and solitude as a lighthouse keeper on the uninhabited Janus Rock, off the West Coast of Australia. Although intending to remain alone, he meets Isabel, who’s grieving for two brothers lost in the war.
> 
> “I see Isabel as very strong, but also naive and vulnerable,” explains Vikander, who’s previously starred in 2012’s Anna Karenina alongside Keira Knightley, and 2015’s The Man From U.N.C.L.E and Ex Machina.
> 
> “Like Tom, she’s been through trauma and felt a great loss, yet somehow she still has this beautiful spark and so much fire, and that’s why Tom gets thrown by her.
> 
> “She’s a person who goes with her impulses for better and for worse. She has a tough journey in the film but I was always drawn by her willpower and strength of spirit.”
> 
> When love flourishes, they’re swiftly married and move to Janus Rock together, relishing the isolation — although their attempt to start a family is met with tragedy.
> 
> One day, a rowing boat washes ashore, with a dead man and a baby girl, who’s still alive, inside it. Their decision to raise the baby as their own has shattering consequences, when Tom discovers her heartbroken mother, Hannah (Rachel Weisz), is on the mainland.
> 
> Fassbender sympathises with Tom’s decision to go with his heart, despite his misgivings.
> 
> “It’s a very particular time in their relationship, and that informs the decisions they make. There’s also the fact they’re so alone on the island. There’s an awareness that what seemed like paradise could turn into a prison,” he says.
> 
> Could they imagine living in the same sort of solitude as Tom and Isabel?
> 
> “For a while,” offers Fassbender.
> 
> Vikander, the slightly more guarded of the two, is quick to move the conversation onto less personal territory.
> 
> “It was an extraordinary thing experiencing that nature and the realisation of how big the world is and how small you are, that human relationship with nature,” she says.
> 
> “Also, being away from technology makes a big difference. I’ve changed a bit over the last few years, and getting away to be closer to nature is something I’ve really started to enjoy more and more — but maybe not for four years like Tom and Isabel.”
> 
> Reflecting on the story, Fassbender believes one of the great themes “is the complexity of real life”.
> 
> “Things happen in life, where you have to make a choice that has no simple right or wrong answer,” he observes.
> 
> “The story’s not about judging who is good and who is bad. It really is about how we deal with the outcomes of our choices, and to me that is what defines us as human beings."


http://www.irishexaminer.com/lifest...kander-juggle-fantasy-and-reality-428391.html


----------



## Blueberry12

At a book store :


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> *Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander juggle fantasy and reality*
> 
> http://www.irishexaminer.com/lifest...kander-juggle-fantasy-and-reality-428391.html






The irony... Lol


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3509070
> 
> 
> The irony... Lol


Some day i'll put together a masterpost of all the times Alicia has noped away from talking about him and all the times he's done the literal opposite.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3509070
> 
> 
> The irony... Lol



Definitely not the first time Alicia is described as the more guarded and private of the two, yet she's the one using their relationship lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Definitely not the first time Alicia is described as the more guarded and private of the two, yet she's the one using their relationship lol.



Yep, it's very true, yet she's the one who's accused of name dropping and pimping out their relationship for either TLBO promotion or personal gain! Outrageously untrue.
Michael is the one who's said more about them being a couple - I think it's possible he'd be willing to say more than he has, but he knows Alicia isn't comfortable with it.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep, it's very true, yet she's the one who's accused of name dropping and pimping out their relationship for either TLBO promotion or personal gain! Outrageously untrue.
> Michael is the one who's said more about them being a couple - I think it's possible he'd be willing to say more than he has, but he knows Alicia isn't comfortable with it.



I think so too, Alicia has always been really private. She wouldn't talk about her relationship with Gustav either, the only time she confirmed that he was her boyfriend was when people started pairing her up with Alexander Skarsgard and that was probably only out of respect for Gustav. But I definitely feel like her and Michael are opening up and aren't as terrified about be subject as they used to be.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I think so too, Alicia has always been really private. She wouldn't talk about her relationship with Gustav either, the only time she confirmed that he was her boyfriend was when people started pairing her up with Alexander Skarsgard and that was probably only out of respect for Gustav. But I definitely feel like her and Michael are opening up and aren't as terrified about be subject as they used to be.



Yes they are definitely more comfortable now than they were in the past, but that's understandable  - they've been together for over 2 years!


----------



## August_Lee

> Walt Disney Home Entertainment has announced the Blu-ray release of DreamWorks Pictures' _The Light Between Oceans_, which stars Michael Fassbender, Alicia Vikander and Rachel Weisz. The sweeping romantic drama arrives on Blu-ray on* January 24, 2017*.





> The in-home release of _The Light Between Oceans_ is presented in 1080p with DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1 surround. Special features include:
> 
> Audio Commentary – View the film accompanied by an in-depth and thoughtful conversation between director Derek Cianfrance and his film studies professor Phil Solomon.
> Bringing The Light to Life – For weeks, the cast and crew of "The Light Between Oceans" lived in trailers on Cape Campbell, an isolated region of New Zealand, to film the movie adaptation of the best-selling novel. This documentary chronicles the unique approach and shooting style of director Derek Cianfrance and the production journey that inspired Michael Fassbender, Alicia Vikander and Rachel Weisz to fully embody their characters and explore the power and depths of love.
> Lighthouse Keeper – The filmmakers, cast and Cape Campbell Lighthouse inspector/maintainer Rob Sword share the history of the lighthouse and explain the typical duties a lighthouse keeper like Tom Sherbourne would have during an assignment on Janus Island.


http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=20151


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=20151


okay but where are the 209 hours of extra footage???


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> okay but where are the 209 hours of extra footage???



My thoughts exactly! And I hope there's a Directors' cut coming soon too [emoji120]


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> Some day i'll put together a masterpost of all the times Alicia has noped away from talking about him and all the times he's done the literal opposite.


Just among the recent interviews,you can  use the Vogue UK and the Porter ones.



pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3509070
> 
> The irony... Lol






pearlyqueen said:


> Yep, it's very true, yet *she's the one who's accused of name dropping and pimping out their relationship for either TLBO promotion or personal gain!* Outrageously untrue.
> Michael is the one who's said more about them being a couple - I think it's possible he'd be willing to say more than he has, but he knows Alicia isn't comfortable with it.


It's obvious that _some_ people can't (don't want to) see the difference between what an actor _says_ and _wants_ to say and what a journalist asks,writes,how his/her film is marketed in the press,even if he/she can't control it,even if he/she is fully aware of the way the film is being sold (quoting the Sunday Times journalist).


----------



## aprilmayjune

wasn't michael spotted in LA the other day? alicia's there now too

edit: both sightings from today apparently


----------



## Selayang430

Open in Thailand 8 December - see posters in Thai


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Lagom

August_Lee said:


>




Haha, "oooh, dice!"


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oh, wait. What does it say? I couldn't understand the lady. Sorry.


----------



## Lagom

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oh, wait. What does it say? I couldn't understand the lady. Sorry.



They're asked what they would bring to a remote place without wifi or tv. In the end they both realize they couldn't do without dice. Quite funny given that dice seem to have somewhat of a triggering effect on some of Michael's "fans".


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> wasn't michael spotted in LA the other day? alicia's there now too
> 
> edit: both sightings from today apparently




Just in time to avoid the snow. There was a blizzard outside when I woke up this morning. Could do with some LA weather right now.


----------



## Selayang430

Lagom said:


> Haha, "oooh, dice!"



Hi - at the beginning the journalist asked what their annoying habits were and Michael answered something like 'quite the opposite, she always committed......" and Alicia like wanted to stop him talking further. Do you get what Michael said ? Thanks


----------



## Lagom

Selayang430 said:


> Hi - at the beginning the journalist asked what their annoying habits were and Michael answered something like 'quite the opposite, she always committed......" and Alicia like wanted to stop him talking further. Do you get what Michael said ? Thanks



I didn't hear that in the Glamour interview. Are you referring to another interview maybe? Sorry, can't remember hearing that in any of the ones I've seen.


----------



## Selayang430

Lagom said:


> I didn't hear that in the Glamour interview. Are you referring to another interview maybe? Sorry, can't remember hearing that in any of the ones I've seen.



Sorry - should be this one 
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/aww-micha...r-123600000.html?soc_src=social-sh&soc_trk=tw


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lagom said:


> They're asked what they would bring to a remote place without wifi or tv. In the end they both realize they couldn't do without dice. Quite funny given that dice seem to have somewhat of a triggering effect on some of Michael's "fans".


Sorry, I'm full of questions this morning. Tell me more about the dice and Michael's "fans", I haven't been following him that long.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Sorry, I'm full of questions this morning. Tell me more about the dice and Michael's "fans", I haven't been following him that long.



Well the dice business goes back to January this year. Michael and Alicia were in Uruguay at New Year (and Alicia enraged some of Michael's "fans" when she was asked who she kissed at midnight and replied "my boyfriend").Then they flew from there to Palm Springs where they were both presented with an award. Alicia had the nerve to mention to a journalist they both wrote their speeches on the flight in between games of Yahtzee.... Since then these "fans" have chosen to promote their delusion that instead of having sex Michael and Alicia play Yahtzee/dice....


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thanks for providing context for me. That's hilarious. If by playing with dice they mean she's been playing with his world famous... SURE. Isn't that what's KILLING them? She gets to play with his dice whenever she WANTS.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Thanks for providing context for me. That's hilarious. If by playing with dice they mean she's been playing with his world famous... SURE. Isn't that what's KILLING them? She gets to play with his dice whenever she WANTS.



Oh yeah it's killing them alright - as I'm sure you've seen in some of the spite that gets written! Alicia's got what they want - Michael - physically, sexually, emotionally. But they can't bear to confront that reality so playing dice isn't conceived as a metaphor for playing with Michael's world famous asset - it's being flaunted as an activity they engage in instead of having sex.... because she repels him and he can't stand her....


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh yeah it's killing them alright - as I'm sure you've seen in some of the spite that gets written! Alicia's got what they want - Michael - physically, sexually, emotionally. But they can't bear to confront that reality so playing dice isn't conceived as a metaphor for playing with Michael's world famous asset - it's being flaunted as an activity they engage in instead of having sex.... because she repels him and he can't stand her....


In what world or language does that even make sense? They hate each other yet they went away together? These people have the mental capacity of snails, no disrespect to poor snails.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> In what world or language does that even make sense? They hate each other yet they went away together? These people have the mental capacity of snails, no disrespect to poor snails.



I know - it makes zero sense! Amazing what ridiculous theories people can contrive and place their faith in when they don't want to accept reality! 

A man and woman in Michael and Alicia's position spending most of their private time together, going on varied holidays together, visiting each other on location, being acknowledged as each other's partner by their respective families and friends... But NO...! It's all a huge trick to try and fool gullible folk and THEY are so smart to see through it! 

So we have all this nonsense about a showmance to either enhance box office for TLBO/ enhance Alicia's public profile.... or Stockholm Syndrome due to the hated Derek Cianfrance (aka Satan) forcing them to live together and engage in sexual activity against their will.... Or contracts being enforced by Harvey Weinstein who is desperate to promote Alicia as his new "It Girl" - he has Michael by the short and curlies and is blackmailing him for something unspecified. Or Alicia is Michael's beard, he's secretly gay and she's a lesbian... 

Think I've covered most of the favoured theories but you understand the drift? Worrying how deluded and hateful some people are... completely resistant to reality and reason. Even snails recognise what's real in their environment!


----------



## Lagom

Selayang430 said:


> Sorry - should be this one
> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/aww-micha...r-123600000.html?soc_src=social-sh&soc_trk=tw
> 
> View attachment 3509833



Yes this is the one  He says something like "Quite the opposite, she was always on it and I was like, God can't we just take a minute?" And Alicia chips in saying "well, that annoying!".  Then he goes on saying that "no, they really had to rely on each other", and so on... That's pretty much it.


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> wasn't michael spotted in LA the other day? alicia's there now too
> 
> edit: both sightings from today apparently




Judging by her massive luggage, I think she'll stay there for a while. Many of her friends are there atm, Tove Lo, Aino and Caroline (Icona Pop), Rosanna... And Michael has AC promo to do. Plus, I read this interview with Roar Uthaug and he says he's moving to LA and will start pre-production there. 

https://scandinaviantraveler.com/en/people/on-the-waves-of-success-meet-roar-uthaug


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lagom said:


> Judging by her massive luggage, I think she'll stay there for a while. Many of her friends are there atm, Tove Lo, Aino and Caroline (Icona Pop), Rosanna... And Michael has AC promo to do. Plus, I read this interview with Roar Uthaug and he says he's moving to LA and will start pre-production there.
> 
> https://scandinaviantraveler.com/en/people/on-the-waves-of-success-meet-roar-uthaug



She may have had some of Michael's luggage too - he was papped arriving at LAX without any luggage!


----------



## Selayang430

Lagom said:


> Yes this is the one  He says something like "Quite the opposite, she was always on it and I was like, God can't we just take a minute?" And Alicia chips in saying "well, that annoying!".  Then he goes on saying that "no, they really had to rely on each other", and so on... That's pretty much it.



Thanks! At the end they still didn't disclose any 'annoying habits '[emoji10]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> She may have had some of Michael's luggage too - he was papped arriving at LAX without any luggage!



I supposed a driver took his luggage - see the black and brown yellow


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I supposed a driver took his luggage - see the black and brown yellow
> View attachment 3510663



True - significantly less luggage than Alicia!


----------



## myown

pearlyqueen said:


> Agree 100% - whenever I read these criticisms of Alicia I'm left with a wtf reaction.
> 
> First it's kind of funny to me as a Londoner that some Americans classify English accents as "posh". Then there is the expectation that people from countries where English isn't the national language should, by default (?), aspire to speak English with an American accent; not to speak it in an accent of the language's country of origin, mind, but to try to sound "American". It's not like Sweden is geographically close to the USA either, in European countries England is recognised as the natural home of the English language, and EU directives state that the original English pronunciation and spelling of words be taught.
> 
> So Alicia as a European learnt English at school in the British style, lives in London after moving here 5 years ago, worked mainly in British productions but she's still accused of being snobby and pretentious for sounding English rather than American... I think her critics are the ones who need educating because their snark reflects their ignorance.


so true.
I had to learn British english in school, so I write more of the British words than the American ones.
But I worked with people from irland, Australia, Canada and America and i still i mix up the accents now. i actually pick the words that are easier to pronounce i think


----------



## blueblues

Lagom said:


> Judging by her massive luggage, I think she'll stay there for a while. Many of her friends are there atm, Tove Lo, Aino and Caroline (Icona Pop), Rosanna... And Michael has AC promo to do. Plus, I read this interview with Roar Uthaug and he says he's moving to LA and will start pre-production there.
> 
> https://scandinaviantraveler.com/en/people/on-the-waves-of-success-meet-roar-uthaug


I think she went straight from Stockholm to LA. She was in Sweden for over a week, and before that a weekend in Italy, so I guess that explains the size of her suitcase.
I wonder what she did in Sweden for so long, apart from visiting friends and family. Possibly Euphoria post-production?


----------



## Selayang430

TLBO - Korean poster in cinema  this November. Still haven't found the Japanese version ( you know ........)


----------



## Selayang430

#LouisVuitton on IG: "About last night a dinner among friends #NicolasGhesquiere and #AliciaVikander at the Chateau Marmont in Los Angeles"


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What else is she up to in L.A., anyone knows?


----------



## Selayang430

[HD] 2003 Royal Swedish Ballet School，photo by : Ingmar Jernberg


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Awwww!


----------



## Morgane

Photographed by Henny Gurfunkel TIFF 2013






With Lisa  Langseth (TIFF 2013)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia with Michael and Nicolas Ghesquiere at the LV party, Chateau Marmont last Thursday:


----------



## mollie12

LOL I just noticed this from MF's GQ profile:  _“I take a month off the booze from time to time, just a clean-out of the system, really, although I still like to go out and *have a little boogie*, who doesn’t?”
_
He appropriated that phrase from AV.


----------



## Blueberry12

I doubt Alicia attends the Swedish premiere as she is in Mexico and the weather is horrible here.


http://www.thelocal.se/20161109/snow-cannons-sweep-in-across-stockholm-winter


----------



## Blueberry12

No Face to Face is announced , so she is not coming.

This is a small premiere with tickets for sale to anyone ,  not " real " guest list only premiere , so celebrities does not attend just to walk on the Red Carpet , but only if they have a Q & A afterwards or accept an award.

At least this is how it worked at every at Stockholm Film Festivals in the past.


----------



## jcsepjj

Blueberry12 said:


> No Face to Face is announced , so she is not coming.
> 
> This is a small premiere with tickets for sale to anyone ,  not " real " guest list only premiere , so celebrities does not attend just to walk on the Red Carpet , but only if they have a Q & A afterwards or accept an award.
> 
> At least this is how it worked at every at Stockholm Film Festivals in the past.



It doesn't surprise me that she's not going since she was in Sweden less then two weeks ago. Would have been fun though, I love when she does press in Sweden, I feel like she opens up a lot more. Let's hope there's something pre recorded coming out!


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> It doesn't surprise me that she's not going since she was in Sweden less then two weeks ago. Would have been fun though, I love when she does press in Sweden, I feel like she opens up a lot more. Let's hope there's something pre recorded coming out!




Me too.
I switched my ticket to A United Kingdom  today as LBO is coming to Sweden the 2nd dec and I am not sure I can make it in time due the snow and cancelled busses on a tuesday.

AUK has Swedish premiere in march.


----------



## Blueberry12

This is how it looks in the city ...


----------



## Blueberry12

Some OT , but as the SFF Red Carpet premieres are usually the same I post some pix. 

It will probably look like this at the LBO premiere too.


----------



## jcsepjj

https://instagram.com/p/BMvL1-IBkPH/

Alicia and Michael spotted in Mexico.


----------



## aprilmayjune

jcsepjj said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BMvL1-IBkPH/
> 
> Alicia and Michael spotted in Mexico.



Oops wrong post


----------



## aprilmayjune

Where/when are these from? They're new to me!


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> Where/when are these from? They're new to me!
> 
> View attachment 3520155



December 2014, just after they wrapped TLBO. They stayed in Australia for a month and Alicia then went home over Christmas but came back to spend New Year's with Michael and his family


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3520707



Apparently, they landed in Austin, Texas. Is there something AC related happening there? Thought they were gonna go back to LA...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lagom said:


> Apparently, they landed in Austin, Texas. Is there something AC related happening there? Thought they were gonna go back to LA...



I doubt it... Austin isn't normally associated with film studio execs...


----------



## August_Lee

If this is true I hope Alicia stays far, far, far away from this project


> Former Launch Pad, Hit List, Black List, and Young & Hungry List Alum Eric Koenig is back and hotter than ever with his red hot new spec script CONTROL. The project, which is being pitched as a modern day _3:10 to Yuma_ meets _The Fugitive_ only began being slipped to A-list talent, directors, and a handful of select producers this morning, yet already the rumblings of a potential power package are coming together.
> 
> While we have yet to receive any confirmations on names involved, we know the script, which centers on a female Marshal with something to prove who will stop at nothing to deliver a dangerous fugitive to the country’s most secure prison, is currently into talent at both WME and CAA, and the names we are hearing include everyone from* Scarlett Johansson and Alicia Vikander to Jennifer Lawrence and Daisy Ridley*.


http://www.tracking-board.com/launc...its-town-with-hot-new-spec-control-exclusive/


----------



## jcsepjj

August_Lee said:


> If this is true I hope Alicia stays far, far, far away from this project
> 
> http://www.tracking-board.com/launc...its-town-with-hot-new-spec-control-exclusive/



I know nothing about Eric Koening but I prefer this to the 'The girl in the spider's web' rumours. I do expect we'll find out about a new project soon, she hasn't signed on to anything after Tomb Raider. But I want something really out there, she has two contemporary dramas coming out in the next few years.


----------



## blueblues

jcsepjj said:


> I know nothing about Eric Koening but I prefer this to the 'The girl in the spider's web' rumours. I do expect we'll find out about a new project soon, she hasn't signed on to anything after Tomb Raider. But I want something really out there, she has two contemporary dramas coming out in the next few years.


I don’t think that project necessarily has to be too bad. At first I thought it was some kind of western, but it seems to be more like “Out of Sight” with J-Lo and Clooney, which is actually quite good.
At this stage they are probably just throwing out some hot names for attention, but it is interesting that Alicia is among those names. I can imagine a character similar to Heather Lee in this story.

Speaking of dropping names for attention, is there actually anything new in the rumors regarding Alicia and the new Salander film? Seems to me that it is just the old “leak” from last year that has surfaced again now that there is a director appointed – at least I hope so.


----------



## Morgane

blueblues said:


> I don’t think that project necessarily has to be too bad. At first I thought it was some kind of western, but it seems to be more like “Out of Sight” with J-Lo and Clooney, which is actually quite good.
> At this stage they are probably just throwing out some hot names for attention, but it is interesting that Alicia is among those names. I can imagine a character similar to Heather Lee in this story.
> 
> Speaking of dropping names for attention, is there actually anything new in the rumors regarding Alicia and the new Salander film? *Seems to me that it is just the old “leak” from last year that has surfaced again now that there is a director appointed – at least I hope so.*


Yes, but in any case I think she should pass on that.

http://www.instyle.com/news/icona-pop-talks-new-single-rooming-alicia-vikander

"*Is it true that you used to live with Alicia Vikander, too? *
Aino: Yeah! And Tove Lo. We lived with Alicia in a little apartment in London.
Caroline: On Portobello Road.
 Aino: The address was really nice but the apartment was horrible. We had rats and we were all sharing a bed.
Caroline: We shared a mattress on this nasty floor and we were sleeping with our winter clothes on because it was so cold and we stole food from the market. It was not fancy at all.
Aino: But it was a very beautiful time. We became such close friends. We saw her doing her stuff; we supported her, and she was supporting us. Caroline: She'd come in and be like, "Girls, please, can you DJ with headphones? I'm trying to rehearse my lines."


----------



## aprilmayjune

Incidental shoutout to our girl


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I just re-watched Anna Karenina and her Kitty was the best part of the film!


----------



## mollie12

Supposedly dined at Italian restaurant Bocca di Lupo in Soho, London on Sunday. https://www.instagram.com/p/BNFW5lrBi2Q


----------



## August_Lee

*The plot of Tomb Raider revealed*


> In a chat with HeyUGuys, producer Graham King reveals that it will focus on young Lara Croft and she will be searching for her father, Richard James Croft. "Well this is kind of what we call a 'back to the roots story,' " he says.
> 
> "This is a young Lara Croft in search to see if her father is dead or alive, so it has a very emotional part to it," he continues. "I think that's what Alicia found so interesting about it. I think the storytelling is really good and I think we've got the right crew and a great director and I think it's going to be really fun making a film like this."


http://m.aceshowbiz.com/news/view/00102981.html

Here is the video


----------



## blueblues

Short video interview with Tomb Rider producer Graham King:


> "Well this is kind of what we call a ‘back to the roots story’. This is a young Lara Croft in search to see if her father is dead or alive, so it has a very emotional part to it and i think that’s what Alicia found so interesting about it. I think the storytelling is really good and i think we’ve got the right crew and a great director and I think it’s going to be really fun making a film like this."



http://www.heyuguys.com/tomb-raider-reboot-storyline-alicia-vikander/
EDIT: Oops, second on that one.


----------



## aprilmayjune

i am pic-starved, guys


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3529372
> 
> i am pic-starved, guys


Me too. I miss seeing her, but I'm glad she's going about her life in peace.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Me too. I miss seeing her, but I'm glad she's going about her life in peace.


i am thirsty as **** for the laura croft bod, ngl


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia will be on Scandinavian talk show Skavlan, it was recorded a month ago and will air in Norway tonight and in Sweden next week. Here's a clip of her and Jon Almaas doing some improv:


----------



## blueblues

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia will be on Scandinavian talk show Skavlan, it was recorded a month ago and will air in Norway tonight and in Sweden next week. Here's a clip of her and Jon Almaas doing some improv:



It actually looks like she is completely unrehearsed. Impressive!

I think this needs a translation. The other guest, Jon Almaas, is a Norwegian TV show host and comedian (?). Not a great actor though. 

Jon: I’d like to reenact a small dramatic scene if that’s OK.
I have borrowed your dog that you love very much, and then there has been an accident so the dog passed away. And I will come back and tell you that.

Jon: Hi!
Skavlan: Hi! Where is Bruno?
Jon: I have to tell you something.
Skavlan: What?
Jon: You tell him, Alicia.
Alicia: S… s…say it!
Skavlan: What is it you are trying to hide now? Where is Bruno?
Jon: The dog is dead.
Alicia: But it was…Have you said it was me? What?
Skavlan: Have you murdered Bruno?
Alicia: [breaks down]

Jon: Look at her, she started to cry.
Alicia: I was thinking about the little dog.
Skavlan: He probably think that you were moved by his acting.
Jon: You can see that she is in touch with her feelings, I am not. I am completely indifferent.


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.imdb.com/feature/alicia-...tch-over-and-over/ls031576382?linkId=31468750


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> http://www.imdb.com/feature/alicia-...tch-over-and-over/ls031576382?linkId=31468750


Excellent list from what looks like a real movie buff.


----------



## Blueberry12

blueblues said:


> It actually looks like she is completely unrehearsed. Impressive!
> 
> I think this needs a translation. The other guest, Jon Almaas, is a Norwegian TV show host and comedian (?). Not a great actor though.
> 
> Jon: I’d like to reenact a small dramatic scene if that’s OK.
> I have borrowed your dog that you love very much, and then there has been an accident so the dog passed away. And I will come back and tell you that.
> 
> Jon: Hi!
> Skavlan: Hi! Where is Bruno?
> Jon: I have to tell you something.
> Skavlan: What?
> Jon: You tell him, Alicia.
> Alicia: S… s…say it!
> Skavlan: What is it you are trying to hide now? Where is Bruno?
> Jon: The dog is dead.
> Alicia: But it was…Have you said it was me? What?
> Skavlan: Have you murdered Bruno?
> Alicia: [breaks down]
> 
> Jon: Look at her, she started to cry.
> Alicia: I was thinking about the little dog.
> Skavlan: He probably think that you were moved by his acting.
> Jon: You can see that she is in touch with her feelings, I am not. I am completely indifferent.




Yes , it was unrehearsed. 
It was hilarious.
We all laughed so hard at the recording.


----------



## Selayang430

A new project adapted from " The Forth Month" under pre-planing - is it true ?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> A new project adapted from " The Forth Month" under pre-planing - is it true ?
> 
> View attachment 3532067



I think this project may have been around for a few years.... not sure if it's any closer to getting started.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> I think this project may have been around for a few years.... not sure if it's any closer to getting started.



Yes, it's been in plans for four years but I definitely think they haven't given up on it. It's possible Vikarious might pick it up and finally get it made? Seems like the right sized budget. It had a really interesting cast three years ago, if it is being made I hope David Dencik will still be a part of it


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I think this project may have been around for a few years.... not sure if it's any closer to getting started.



It is horror / mafia kind of movie, interesting.


----------



## Morgane

Source


----------



## Morgane

Pirelli calendar (Peter Lindbergh)





http://www.vanityfair.com/style/201...2017-helen-mirren-alicia-vikander-uma-thurman
"The full 2017 list, including Ignatova, is Lupita Nyong’o, Jessica Chastain, Uma Thurman, Nicole Kidman, Lea Seydoux, Robin Wright, Zhang Ziyi, Helen Mirren, Rooney Mara, Penelope Cruz, Julianne Moore, Charlotte Rampling, Alicia Vikander, Kate Winslet, and Jessica Chastain. This lineup—though not as racially diverse as the 2016 group—shows a clear preference toward more mature women. The average age of the 14 actresses is 44 years old, an anomaly in an industry that is renowned for its obsession with youth and beauty.

Though beauty is, of course, in no short supply among these actresses, photographer Peter Lindbergh tells _Vogue_ he intended the 2017 lineup to be “a counter message to [the industry’s] fake beauty ideal.” In selecting his 2017 models, Lindbergh says he gathered “all the big names of actresses who are not known to do bimbo movies, but are known to do sensible films—most of them have got Oscars—and then let them be them.” 

When Lindbergh last shot the calendar 13 years ago, his subjects were all young, up-and-coming actresses like Amy Smart, Brittany Murphy, Julia Stiles, Rachael Leigh Cook, Erika Christensen, Selma Blair, Lauren Bush, James King, and Bridget Moynahan in full glam mode. This year, Lindbergh says, he wanted to make the spread “a love song to the women I really know and really like, and there’s no exception. Everyone in this calendar, at one point in my life, I wanted to marry, and I didn’t have the balls to ask them!”

In the preview images above, the actresses aren’t exactly roll-out-of-bed fresh, but they are more tousled than your average pinup calendar look. Hair undone, sometimes in casual clothes, sometimes even looking makeup-free; these are Hollywood icons de-glammed. Lindbergh says he hopes the raw portraits of these famous, brilliant actresses in the 2017 calendar will allow Pirelli fans to connect with a _different_ kind of female beauty:

"You take everything away, you take the perfection away, you take great hairdos and wonderful makeup away—you take everything away and you say, ‘These are the twelve of the most sensible, emotional, [actresses].’ If you shoot it on women nobody knows, well, that’s a good idea too, but then you would not make the connection. What I wanted to do was get the 12 actresses who are the most important actresses—after them, there are not many others left—and use them with that message. Not to put them in character, not to do anything to them, [just say] ‘This is them, and they are raw, and they are sensible, and they are emotional.’ This is beautiful for me. That’s why I like this calendar more than any other before, including the ones I did."
make such a bold commentary on female beauty. After working for decades in the fashion industry, Lindbergh’s frustration with the way narrow beauty standards have become even narrower has reached a boiling point. He calls the Photoshopping craze “horrible,” saying, “If legs are large, that’s because they are legs, no? Today, editors go, ‘Oh, it’s terrible!’ I say, ‘What’s terrible, it’s a fantastic leg.’ ‘[But] it’s so thick!’ And I say, ‘Sorry, they have some muscles or something.’” According to Lindbergh, the size restrictions on models have gotten out of hand: “In the good old days, we found models on the street. Today you can’t take a normal person into a fashion shoot, because they’d never fit in the clothes—I’m talking about beautiful women with great bodies. You get used to the idea that clothes look great when they’re not filled up.'

While the 2017 Pirelli calendar may not change the fashion industry overnight, Lindbergh hopes it provides an antidote to what he considers a toxic beauty standard:

'Beauty today is really twisted, for commercial reasons, so people think beautiful is what you see in advertising and in magazines—all these retouched women. You have to be perfect, you have to be thin, you have to be young—you have to be all this, and this is ********. It’s so awful, and this image of beauty is imposed on people for commercial reasons, because you can’t make money [if] you say to someone, ‘You know what, you’re beautiful the way you are.’
That’s a stunning message to see presented on the pages of one of the most famously revealing calendars. But we’ve come a long way.


----------



## Morgane

Source















Source


----------



## Blueberry12

I've seen LBO today.
I liked it.

Very sad movie.
The costumes were lovely too.


----------



## mollie12

Outtake from Pirelli calendar:





There haven't been any sightings of her for awhile.   Don't know if this is accurate and she's in London:
https://twitter.com/AustralianSpy/status/805521304363352065


----------



## Morgane

TIFF 2013:









Glamour 2012:








Source: @badpostalicia


----------



## aprilmayjune

guy said it was at some party--was there a pre-BIFA thing?


----------



## blueblues

Alicia is *#7* on the *IMDB Top 10 Stars of 2016* list.


> After mesmerizing fans and critics with her turn as Ava in 2015's Ex Machina, the versatile Swedish actress began the year as an awards season darling, racking up a slew of nominations and big wins for her performance as painter Gerda Wegener in The Danish Girl. The role, which helps to illuminate the emotional complexities and experiences embedded within gender reassignment surgery, ultimately earned Vikander a Best Supporting Actress Oscar. Later in 2016, she starred opposite Matt Damon in the latest Jason Bourne flick and with real-life love interest Michael Fassbender in The Light Between Oceans. Also noteworthy in 2016: Her being named as the newest Lara Croft in Tomb Raider, set to debut in 2018.







http://www.imdb.com/best-of/top-stars-of-2016/ls066361795


----------



## aprilmayjune

da fuq is death stranding b/c alicia might be in it??


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Que?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> da fuq is death stranding b/c alicia might be in it??



It's a video game - if she is in it would only be her voice!


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## pearlyqueen

Here's the IMDb link:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5807606/


----------



## August_Lee

I looked up 'Death Stranding' (a video game turned movie) and saw no news about Alicia being in at all. All I saw was that her co-star from A Royal Affiair and the guy from Walking Dead will be in.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lol maybe the guy who runs the company's twitter is just a fan 

though i'd love it if she and Mads worked together again!


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> I looked up 'Death Stranding' (a video game turned movie) and saw no news about Alicia being in at all. All I saw was that her co-star from A Royal Affiair and the guy from Walking Dead will be in.



Don't think it's a movie.... listed as a video game only in pre production on IMDb...


----------



## August_Lee

pearlyqueen said:


> Don't think it's a movie.... listed as a video game only in pre production on IMDb...


Yep, I crossed out the movie part of my post when I read your earlier post


----------



## August_Lee

The Behind The Scenes of the 2017 Pirelli calender 

src


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Where is she hiding? She must be all buffed for TR.


----------



## Lagom

Finally some casting news!!! 

http://collider.com/tomb-raider-movie-villain-walton-goggins/


----------



## August_Lee

Lagom said:


> Finally some casting news!!!
> 
> http://collider.com/tomb-raider-movie-villain-walton-goggins/


I've seen him a few things (_Django Unchained, The Hateful Eight, The Shield_), I think he'll be a great villain.


----------



## Lagom

August_Lee said:


> I've seen him a few things (_Django Unchained, The Hateful Eight, The Shield_), I think he'll be a great villain.


Me too! Recognize him from Tarantino's films, and he's really good. So exciting!!


----------



## Tivo

August_Lee said:


> The Behind The Scenes of the 2017 Pirelli calender
> 
> src


Why is her foot so huge?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Tivo said:


> Why is her foot so huge?


lol the true mystery, featuring her freaky finger-toes


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm going to blame it all on the ballet dancing.


----------



## aprilmayjune

i've watched the whole thing despite not understanding a word she's saying


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

@aprilmayjune So what's your takeaway? Any aha moment?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> @aprilmayjune So what's your takeaway? Any aha moment?


The takeaway is that she's a babe, comprehensible or no 

Other impressions--seemed to take a few minutes to settle in but talks more and faster than in English interviews, more relaxed and thoughtful...curious about the exchange around min 5, the audience loved it...gathered that he was asking questions about her whole filmography, start in London, etc., before TLBO. She has certain anecdotes and themes and set answers in most of the American talk show interviews I've seen and I don't think she used any of them here? 

Anyone Swedish willing to give me the gist of the conversation?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That makes a lot of sense since she's probably a lot more comfortable and at ease in her native tongue. I can't wait to get home and watch it!

Ah ha, she's a total babe!


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> The takeaway is that she's a babe, comprehensible or no
> 
> Other impressions--seemed to take a few minutes to settle in but talks more and faster than in English interviews, more relaxed and thoughtful...curious about the exchange around min 5, the audience loved it...gathered that he was asking questions about her whole filmography, start in London, etc., before TLBO. She has certain anecdotes and themes and set answers in most of the American talk show interviews I've seen and I don't think she used any of them here?
> 
> Anyone Swedish willing to give me the gist of the conversation?


OK, I will do my best. 

First they were talking about the Tomb Rider preparations. She was constantly sore from the training. Since she has the same trainer that Skarsgård had  for Tarzan she expects to look like him when they are finished.

Then there was talk about her life in London with Icona Pop, and going to auditions. She described a really weird audition when she was given no lines to read, but had to pick up a plastic gun and kill imaginary zoombies. She is worried that someone will upload that tape online. This was around 5.00. New story to me.

After that they talked a lot about her parents and her mother’s cancer, and the fact that she almost forced Alicia to leave for Australia and Son of  Gun. As you could see she got quite emotional for a while. They also talked about her designing the pink ribbon.

After the TLBO clip she actually opened up a bit about when she first met Michael at the rehersals. She had just come back from a cooking class for food from the twenties, and she brought liver pies. She noticed his new moustache. Skavlan asked if it was the pies or the stache that made them click. It was probably the pies, she said.

Finally there was some talk about her life in London. She bought a flat a year ago and started to renovate it, but she has been home 12 days since then, and will be away again until May (interesting info there). So she basically lives in suitcases. Skavlan was implying that she had bought the flat with Michael, but she ignored that.


----------



## aprilmayjune

blueblues said:


> OK, I will do my best.
> 
> First they were talking about the Tomb Rider preparations. She was constantly sore from the training. Since she has the same trainer that Skarsgård had  for Tarzan she expects to look like him when they are finished.
> 
> Then there was talk about her life in London with Icona Pop, and going to auditions. She described a really weird audition when she was given no lines to read, but had to pick up a plastic gun and kill imaginary zoombies. She is worried that someone will upload that tape online. This was around 5.00. New story to me.
> 
> After that they talked a lot about her parents and her mother’s cancer, and the fact that she almost forced Alicia to leave for Australia and Son of  Gun. As you could see she got quite emotional for a while. They also talked about her designing the pink ribbon.
> 
> After the TLBO clip she actually opened up a bit about when she first met Michael at the rehersals. She had just come back from a cooking class for food from the twenties, and she brought liver pies. She noticed his new moustache. Skavlan asked if it was the pies or the stache that made them click. It was probably the pies, she said.
> 
> Finally there was some talk about her life in London. She bought a flat a year ago and started to renovate it, but she has been home 12 days since then, and will be away again until May (interesting info there). So she basically lives in suitcases. Skavlan was implying that she had bought the flat with Michael, but she ignored that.


Oh wow, thank you so much for all this info! I wasn't sure why they showed the pic of Skarsgard but of course it makes sense with the Tomb Raider conversation. 

Very interesting about being out of London until May...do we have a timeline on Tomb Raider shooting at all?


----------



## carmencrem

Thank you all guys! I'm catching up now.  so many cool news thank you!


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks for the translation 



blueblues said:


> Then there was talk about her life in London with Icona Pop, and going to auditions. She described a really weird audition when she was given no lines to read, but had to pick up a plastic gun and kill imaginary zoombies. She is worried that someone will upload that tape online. This was around 5.00. New story to me.


She said this same story with Josh Horowitz and the movie was World War Z. If anyone wants to listen (its a good interview), its here: https://soundcloud.com/happysadconf...undcloud.com/happysadconfused/alicia-vikander


----------



## lunadeagosto

Look like she is in Capetown. Lara Croft?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNy9931g4yK/?taken-by=donna_cor


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Cape Town is one of my favorite place on earth!

It's going to be a long shoot, if she has started already, but she probably has some breaks in between which makes sense. Awards shows are coming up and I can't wait to see her more. 

It's a fantasy life to get to see and experience all these cultures, but boy, I would get tired of being on a plane so frequently.


----------



## blueblues

Looks to me this is some kind of preparation. She said the filming will start in January.
Is it normal for the lead to visit the site one month in advance? Could she be involved in the production somehow?


----------



## aprilmayjune

my thirst for submergence info is great; my italian is not. could carmen or someone else translate?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> my thirst for submergence info is great; my italian is not. could carmen or someone else translate?
> View attachment 3545071


Nothing special guys :/ nothing we didn't know  Im sorry aha 

Btw:
James says Submergence is a love story between two people who fall in love at first sight and keep loving each other even when they're apart (he's imprisoned in Africa and she's in Groenlandia). Although they spend a lot of time apart, their connection stays strong -in spite of the geographical distance-.  seems nice.. good!

He also says he doesn't care about directing as long as people offer him amazing roles to play. Maybe in the future but def not now


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Nothing special guys :/ nothing we didn't know  Im sorry aha
> 
> Btw:
> James says Submergence is a love story between two people who fall in love at first sight and keep loving each other even when they're apart (he's imprisoned in Africa and she's in Groenlandia). Although they spend a lot of time apart, their connection stays strong -in spite of the geographical distance-.  seems nice.. good!
> 
> He also says he doesn't care about directing as long as people offer him amazing roles to play. Maybe in the future but def not now


...hmm, i'm interested/concerned about how much the movie will differ from the book. hopefully we'll find out more as he does promo for Split.


----------



## blueblues

Whatever she is/was doing I Cape Town, Magnus Lygdbäck was there for her physical training. This is from two days ago, on Signal Hill.
Thanks for the link, jcsepjj!






*magnuslygdback *If you only knew what's coming!
#tombraider #laracroft #capetown #training #nutrition #aliciavikander #magnusmethod


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Those legs are very toned. Can't wait to see her Alex S body. 

I hope she will have time for award season. It will more fun and no pressure this time.


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Those legs are very toned. Can't wait to see her Alex S body.
> 
> I hope she will have time for award season. It will more fun and no pressure this time.


I think she'll at least be at the Oscars. She has to present the Oscar for Best Supporting Actor. I think we'll see her early in the show since they alternate each year when to present the Best Supporting awards.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That will be nice.


----------



## August_Lee

Walton Goggins Says All The Right Things About The ‘Tomb Raider’ Reboot
Alicia Vikander was cast as Lara Croft in Warner Bros and MGM’s highly anticipated _Tomb Raider_ reboot back in April, but we didn’t hear much about the project afterwards for quite a while. That changed last week when we found out that _The Hateful Eight_ and _Justified_ star Walton Goggins has joined Vikander as the film’s main antagonist.​
Yahoo Movies had the chance to speak with Goggins and hear his thoughts on being cast in the reboot. He also talked about its director, Roar Uthaug, and Vikander:



> This director is an extraordinarily talented filmmaker, and Alicia Vikander I’ve met a few times, we have some friends in common, but I just think she’s one of the greatest contributions to any generation of actors, man. That for me was just a wonderful opportunity. But more importantly, the story is so good. It’s so good! I think I can say this: For me, it’s like Raiders of the Lost Ark meets a genre version of the Joseph Conrad novel Victory: An Island Tale. I just jumped at the chance.”


While he couldn’t reveal much about his villainous character, Goggins did tease that there’s more to him than meets the eye:



> “Is he a villain? Sure, that is an easy description. An antagonist, for sure. But [like other characters] I have been so lucky to have the opportunity to play over the course of my career, there are real reasons behind his antagonism, and it’s not what you’d expect. He is very complicated, and his motivations are pure.”


http://heroichollywood.com/walton-goggins-tomb-raider-reboot/


----------



## blueblues

Wow! Indiana Jones meets Joseph Conrad, and a complicated antagonist with pure motivations. This bodes well for the script.


----------



## Hackensack

I've loved Goggins since _The Shield.  _This should be good.


----------



## Lagom

> To do Walton Goggins’ enthusiasm at being cast in the Alicia Vikander-led_ Tomb Raider_reboot justice, you should really hear him say, “I’ve got my d–n _Tomb Raider_ saddlebag! I am ready to get lost in a godd–n tomb!” Then again, if you’ve ever watched the Emmy-nominated actor in FX’s _Justified_ or Quentin Tarantino’s _The Hateful Eight_, you probably can.



Love this guy!


----------



## mollie12

I rewatched TLBO (it's...available ) and realized AV/Isabel actually talked a couple times during the first sex scene/marital consummation.  I didn't notice that at all during the first watch.  She says "Like that" or "I like that".  I couldn't make out what she said later.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't remember that scene; I need to watch it again!

I had mixed feelings about TLBO tbh, part of it is my fault because I went around tumblr and read too much and seen too many clips. It ruined the element of surprise for me. I normally read only a bit about a movie before seeing it, specifically for that reason. I always want to keep an open mind and not let myself be swayed on way or the other. I usually read reviews after the fact to see if I agree or not, and sometimes I get a different perspective of the characters I just watched, almost like having a dialogue - a silent one - with another critic.

Having said all that, the acting, from Alicia - Michael - Rachel - all the way to little Lucy, was magnificent. Also, the movie had one of the best score and cinematography I've ever seen. But I need to watch it again to see if I love it because of the people in it or if I love it because it was a great film.

Set me straight... ANYONE?


----------



## aprilmayjune

> I had mixed feelings about TLBO tbh, part of it is my fault because I went around tumblr and read too much and seen too many clips. It ruined the element of surprise for me. I normally read only a bit about a movie before seeing it, specifically for that reason. I always want to keep an open mind and not let myself be swayed on way or the other. I usually read reviews after the fact to see if I agree or not, and sometimes I get a different perspective of the characters I just watched, almost like having a dialogue - a silent one - with another critic.
> 
> Having said all that, the acting, from Alicia - Michael - Rachel - all the way to little Lucy, was magnificent. Also, the movie had one of the best score and cinematography I've ever seen. But I need to watch it again to see if I love it because of the people in it or if I love it because it was a great film.
> 
> Set me straight... ANYONE?


It was certainly a _different _film. I'd read the book so there was no element of surprise re: plot but I was surprised at how much the movie demands of its audience. If you aren't willing to empathize with every character, you'll hate it. If you go in with preconceived moral judgments about their actions, you'll hate it. If you're anything other than completely present--as close in as those intense closeups--you'll hate it. There's zero ironic distance and zero room for the cynicism that's standard these days. And I love me some Shane Black as much as the next guy, but TLBO was the polar opposite of that. For what it was, it was perfect--but whether that's for everyone is a different question.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

To me, it was a completely believable story, and I didn't have any issue with the premise at all, that's why I need to see it again because I really believe I read too much on it. I can't wait to see it again, honestly.

As a general rule, I don't always love book adaptations though. I read Brooklyn a few years ago then saw the movie, and even though it was beautifully made and acted, I walked away still disappointed because the film took liberties with the ending.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Not that this is relevant to much but since we have literally no other news:




take off the actual models and she's #1


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> It was certainly a _different _film. I'd read the book so there was no element of surprise re: plot but I was surprised at *how much the movie demands of its audience.* If you aren't willing to empathize with every character, you'll hate it. If you go in with preconceived moral judgments about their actions, you'll hate it. If you're anything other than completely present--as close in as those intense closeups--you'll hate it. There's zero ironic distance and zero room for the cynicism that's standard these days. And I love me some Shane Black as much as the next guy, but TLBO was the polar opposite of that. For what it was, it was perfect--but whether that's for everyone is a different question.



I actually enjoyed it more on a rewatch, maybe because I already knew about how glacially paced it is in the beginning.  And I did appreciate all of the actors (even the small supporting roles played by Aussies/New Zealanders) so much more on this rewatch. I'd also say that Cianfrance relies (or "demands") too much from his actors for the storytelling, which (as you said) in turn puts demands on the audience .  I may have said this in the MF thread a few months ago, but he just isn't detailed enough in his scripting or rigorous/motivated enough in his direction and worldbuilding.   But I do think now that critics were maybe a little too harsh, especially in comparison to Blue Valentine/Place Beyond the Pines.  I think there are a lot of similar issues in those films, but he sneaked those issues past them because of more gimmicky time-structuring and the contemporary stories. 

And I noticed that TLBO actually has a lower score on Metacritic than The Danish Girl, which is honestly just absurd.  That is not a good film on any level (actually, the TLBO rewatch confirmed a major problem I had with Redmayne/Vikander).


----------



## aprilmayjune

SHE'S ALIIIIIIVE


----------



## aprilmayjune

same outfit, right?

http://fashionofalicia.tumblr.com/post/141103263110/august-8th-2015-spotted-in-new-york-iro-dafne


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3549045
> 
> SHE'S ALIIIIIIVE



And looking good [emoji2]


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3549045
> 
> SHE'S ALIIIIIIVE



She looks amazing!  Wonder if she'll stay there over christmas?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lagom said:


> She looks amazing!  Wonder if she'll stay there over christmas?



Michael said in an interview yesterday the plan is to find a beach somewhere to spend Christmas ...[emoji6]

https://theinsider.com/michael-fass...s-for-assassins-creed-ac6162b17b51#.ecqaq6dfy


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The Cape Town beaches are very cold though, even in the summer season for them right now, but he can surf.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The Cape Town beaches are very cold though, even in the summer season for them right now.



Maybe not in South Africa then? Last year they went to Uruguay


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> And looking good [emoji2]


Good and strong. Her shoulders are broader every time we see her.
She’s been there about a week now. I wonder what she is doing.

Here is a better picture.





And the caption is nice.

V & A Waterfront
*trevylutionI *was absolutely star-struck today after meeting my favourite actress. She was so friendly and down to earth despite my awkward fan comments. #aliciavikander #capetown #bestholidayever #thelightbetweenoceans
source


----------



## aprilmayjune

blueblues said:


> Good and strong. Her shoulders are broader every time we see her.
> She’s been there about a week now. I wonder what she is doing.
> 
> Here is a better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the caption is nice.
> 
> V & A Waterfront
> *trevylutionI *was absolutely star-struck today after meeting my favourite actress. She was so friendly and down to earth despite my awkward fan comments. #aliciavikander #capetown #bestholidayever #thelightbetweenoceans
> source


wow, you're totally right about her shoulders, compare to this pic in the same shirt---


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She looks gorgeous, love her smile in the instagram picture. 

Here's a beautiful head shot of her. So beautiful.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Look like she left Capetown. Her trainer come home for christmas. Somewhere I read she flight to CentroAmérica...
https://www.instagram.com/p/BOH8GyHjTjF/?taken-by=magnuslygdback


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Where to in Central America? Would she go this early without stopping home in London first?


----------



## lunadeagosto

Maybe meeting with someone who already  is there...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Like who...


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I rewatched TLBO (it's...available ) and realized AV/Isabel actually talked a couple times during the first sex scene/marital consummation.  I didn't notice that at all during the first watch.  She says "Like that" or "I like that".  I couldn't make out what she said later.


If I remember correctly,that was their first scene.


http://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/googles-most-searched-celebrities-of-2016-were-w456000
Top 10 Actresses

1. Meghan Markle

2. Marion Cotillard

3. Jodie Sweetin

4. Daisy Ridley

5. Brie Larson

6. Jenna Dewan Tatum

7. Leslie Jones

8. Kate McKinnon

9. Alicia Vikander

10. Millie Bobby Brown


I don't remember if this was posted:
http://variety.com/2016/digital/news/imdb-margot-robbie-emilia-clarke-millie-bobby-brown-1201933555/

IMDb’s overall popularity ranking is female-heavy, with Tom Hardy and and perennial charter Leonardo DiCaprio the only two male actors on the list this year:


Margot Robbie
Emilia Clarke
Millie Bobby Brown
Tom Hardy
Morena Baccarin
Gal Gadot
Alicia Vikander
Daisy Ridley
Haley Bennett
Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## aprilmayjune

for once i agree with jlaw!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I know. I remember when she first came on to the scene with that little masterpiece, Winter's Bone, I was so looking forward to seeing more of her, then it just went down a bland downhill of a bunch of cliche roles one after another. Her attitude is super annoying too. People think she's cute and funny, but I'm like...


----------



## aprilmayjune

Subs for the Skavlan interview!


----------



## blueblues

James McAvoy on Submergence:


> I've not seen Submergence, because [director Wim Wenders] is only a month-and-a-half into editing it. But that's an epic, epic love story. And I've not made one of those in a long time. So yeah, that was a romantic lead. And that is an epic love story that I think could be really beautiful and special. But like nearly everything I've done recently, it's very ambitious, and artistically very ambitious. It's just about how well it all falls together, how good a job Wim does editing it all, and whether people will be able to stick with it - because it's so ambitious. But I think it's got it. It's beautiful, and Alicia [Vikander]'s amazing in it. I think it'll work.



Twitter src (don't know the origin)


----------



## aprilmayjune

literally my first thought was oh she's wearing ragdoll la again _what is my life_


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't know where this is from or when, but you wouldn't catch me dead anywhere near such a place. Alicia's crazy . 
https://mobile.twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/814425175542337536


----------



## blueblues

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't know where this is from or when, but you wouldn't catch me dead anywhere near such a place. Alicia's crazy .
> https://mobile.twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/814425175542337536


Well as long as she doesn’t go PAST the sign… 
This has to be a while ago, considering the long hair and slender arm. Definitely not their current trip.

She said somewhere in an interview that she is afraid of snakes. I kind of doubt that. Remember this?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yeah, no, she ain't afraid of snakes if she's holding one. I don't care how small, although, she is looking at it rather curiously. I can't even look at the image.


----------



## carmencrem

What a beautiful beautiful girl she is.


----------



## Blueberry12

^

This Chanel dress is one of my faves.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^^She's such a beautiful woman!

^Yeah, I love her in Chanel and wished she had signed a contract with them instead. I think their esthetic suits her best.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I like the Chanel pieces she's worn over the years but the hyperfemininity of its gowns makes her look too young imo--I prefer her Erdem looks for a more feminine but less girlish vibe.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^ You have a point, but she was younger then so maybe she would look different in their pieces now. I agree that Erdem looks lovely on her as well.


----------



## zen1965

I do not like the make-up and hair in the last pics.


----------



## August_Lee

Since the Annual Palm Springs International Film Festival just happened 2 days ago, here's a look back when Alicia was there last year


















Usually I'm not a fan of this pink and ruffles but I really liked this dress
source

Also in the Malta Times, Submergence is one of the 2017 most anticipated


> And proving that international co-production is really the only way to go if you want to do something remotely different in today’s cinematic landscape, German auteur Wim Wenders mixes up a global cast in an as-yet largely mysterious drama about an Englishman (James McAvoy) imprisoned by religious extremists in a windowless room off the coast of Africa, while the action cuts back to a diver (Alicia Vikander) with whom he’s had a relationship in France the previous year.


Malta Times


----------



## djuna1

^ I love the Erdem dress!!!


----------



## August_Lee

A old pic from 2011




_Alicia photographed by Kristin Vicari for Flavor Magazine_
src


----------



## mollie12

I noticed some of her friends are/were in Nicaragua. Coincidence?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^What do you mean?


----------



## aprilmayjune

*high-pitched shrieking*


----------



## jcsepjj

Michael spotted in Cape Town today and Walton has arrived too! Magnus wrote yesterday that he was on his way. Finally!!! [emoji1376]


----------



## blueblues

jcsepjj said:


> Michael spotted in Cape Town today and Walton has arrived too! Magnus wrote yesterday that he was on his way. Finally!!! [emoji1376]
> 
> View attachment 3568612
> 
> View attachment 3568613
> 
> View attachment 3568614



Finally! I guess filming starts tomorrow then.
Isn’t it weird that Walton posted his exact location? Hopefully it’s not where they all stay, because that might attract some paps.

I saw this in Waltons comments:
*lone_wolf_mcbride* Nice. I'll be arriving shortly. Cool if the chopper lands on the roof or the garden?

That’s Danny McBride, so we might have another member of the cast. Maybe he is joking though.


----------



## blueblues

^^ McBride’s comment was removed. Must have been a joke then.
Funny that no other cast members have been revealed.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Somewhere in South Africa:

Michael, surfing blissfully and badly: welp, looks like that video game movie curse still stands
Alicia, ripped as hellllllll: no worries babe, i got dis


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> Somewhere in South Africa:
> 
> Michael, surfing blissfully and badly: welp, looks like that video game movie curse still stands
> Alicia, ripped as hellllllll: no worries babe, i got dis


I want a picture of that.


----------



## blueblues

New sighting at lunchtime today:

Sineade Williams ‏@Pixie_Bomb 1h1 hour ago
@Shamz04 I LITERALLY bumped into Michael Fassbender and Alicia vikander now!

Sineade Williams ‏@Pixie_Bomb 59m59 minutes ago
Ya'll Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander are in CAPE TOWN!! I kid you not, just bumped into Alicia at the Waterfront.


----------



## aprilmayjune

competition for best cheekbones in tomb raider heating up over here


----------



## August_Lee

*‘Tomb Raider’ Casts ‘Into the Badlands’ Star Daniel Wu*


> Lara Croft will have a new buddy in the _*Tomb Raider *_adaptation. _Into the Badlands_ star *Daniel Wu* has just joined *Alicia Vikander* and *Walton Goggins* in the upcoming adventure, which is being directed by *Roar Uthaug* (_The Wave_). Wu is no stranger to video game adaptations, having played Gul’dan (through the power of mo-cap) in last year’s _Warcraft_. More on the _Tomb Raider_ Daniel Wu casting below.
> 
> *Variety broke news of the Tomb Raider Daniel Wu casting. He’ll play Lu Ren, described as “a ship captain who partners with Croft on a quest to find her father.” As far as I can tell, he’s a character invented just for the movie. Goggins was recently set to portray the villain, though further details about that character have not been revealed. Vikander, of course, is the leading lady.*
> 
> Though born and raised in the U.S., Wu first rose to fame in Hong Kong and China as a protégé of Jackie Chan’s, starring in dozens of Chinese-language films over the past couple of decades. But his profile has gone up in Hollywood over the past couple of years as well. He’s probably best known here as the taciturn lead of AMC’s martial arts fantasy drama _Into the Badlands_, and he had a major role as the villain in this summer’s _Warcraft_. His other credits include _Europa Report_ and _The Man with the Iron Fists_.


http://www.slashfilm.com/tomb-raider-daniel-wu/
http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/news/802323-daniel-wu-joins-the-tomb-raider-reboot


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/news/802323-daniel-wu-joins-the-tomb-raider-reboot



Daniel Wu - not bad, quite like him. Add some Asian actors in for Asian market


----------



## blueblues

New stills from Tulip Fever. Is it going to happen this time?


----------



## Blueberry12

blueblues said:


> New stills from Tulip Fever. Is it going to happen this time?



Lovely costumes! I love period dramas!


----------



## August_Lee

blueblues said:


> New stills from Tulip Fever. Is it going to happen this time?


Thanks for the pictures.

I think this is coming out in February on VOD.


----------



## mollie12

*Olwethu-Thando Klaas*‏@Lady_Crunk
Not sure I'm hallucinating but I think I just saw #aliciavikander on Clifton 3rd.
@JamalDeanG  Her and Michael Fassbender are in CT. They were spotted at the Garden's Centre the other day.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Have to write this here too.

I just saw The Light Between Oceans and it is truly one of the most beautiful movies I've ever seen. Also, I think I have totally cried myself out ❤

Both Michael and Alicia are perfect in it - perfect!


----------



## Selayang430

TLBO Singapore 19 January


----------



## blueblues

From Hollywood Spy:


> *'BIRDS LIKE US' ANIMATED FILM*
> 
> You can also check out the first photos from new animated movie BIRDS LIKE US which, although it is coming from Bosnia's Faruk Sabanovic, has a very strong voice cast including *Alicia Vikander, Jim Broadbent, Jeremy Irons, Sheridan Smith*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the 11th century Persian masterpiece *The Conference of the Birds* by Farid al-Din ‘Attar the first Bosnian animated movie ever follows a motley crew of birds, doomed to one another, led by a bat, which embarks on a journey and faces storms, raging mountains, stars and the sea, all in search of happiness. Flung out of the safe haven of Birdabad into a world tormented by the Horror, the lovely Hupu, her silent husband Hasan, the ever-helpful little Mi and the tyrant Kondor are forced on an epic journey to find their way home.


According to IMDB, Alicia's character is called *Hupu*. There is no release date yet, but I am guessing the film is basically finished.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I can't wait to see the director and cast commentaries for TLBO. Here's an article from E! 
http://m.eonline.com/news/822557/th...h-alicia-vikander-nail-this-scene-in-one-take


----------



## Just Askin

This is sweet.


----------



## Just Askin

.


----------



## Selayang430

Tulip Fever new still


----------



## pearlyqueen

Any news on Tulip Fever's UK release date??


----------



## pearlyqueen

Tomb Raider news fresh from the South African press [emoji6]










http://www.iol.co.za/tonight/news/local/pics-lara-croft-set-to-raid-cape-town-7469159


----------



## Selayang430

In South Africa


----------



## Selayang430

Co-star Jason Wu posted in weibo. He is also in Cape Town - table mountain


----------



## aprilmayjune

Stg she is keeping her biceps covered solely to torture us


----------



## Lagom

#desperate 

https://www.instagram.com/lavieinrose83/


----------



## Selayang430

Lagom said:


> #desperate
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/lavieinrose83/



Beyond desperate - ->> hysteria + hallucinating (right after the Cape Town pic)


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> Stg she is keeping her biceps covered solely to torture us



According to Roar's instagram, shooting starts Monday. Hopefully, we'll have some pics soon!  
https://www.instagram.com/roaruthaug/


----------



## blueblues

*roaruthaug *And we're off! #tombraider


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone watching Guldbagge Awards?
They showed a recorded greeting by Alicia.


----------



## Blueberry12

Comments about it at Aftonbladet live chat .


----------



## blueblues

Blueberry12 said:


> Anyone watching Guldbagge Awards?
> They showed a recorded greeting by Alicia.


Hopefully there will be a YouTube clip soon. Here is a screencap for now:


The show host Petra Mede was roasting the audience:
"What more could you need [in the film industry]? Education! Education is of course important, I can see that you're thinking. Where would you all have been today if you had not gone to drama school? Well, maybe in Hollywood like Alicia Vikander."


----------



## blueblues

A new cast member has been added to Tomb Raider on IMDB. It is *Leo Ashizawa*, London-based actor and performer, originally from Japan. He plays *Alex Ren*.
His Facebook shows that he is in Cape Town, which I think is a fairly good confirmation.
http://www.leoashizawa.com/about
https://www.facebook.com/Leo-Ashizawa-page-148938791833/


----------



## aprilmayjune

blueblues said:


> A new cast member has been added to Tomb Raider on IMDB. It is *Leo Ashizawa*, London-based actor and performer, originally from Japan. He plays *Alex Ren*.
> His Facebook shows that he is in Cape Town, which I think is a fairly good confirmation.
> http://www.leoashizawa.com/about
> https://www.facebook.com/Leo-Ashizawa-page-148938791833/


digging the proportion of POC so far--i can't wait till we have more context for their characters


----------



## August_Lee

_Alicia sent a video message from the Tomb Raider set in South Africa congratulating the winners and nominees at Guldbaggegalan. _

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPn53tdhMr2


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> digging the proportion of POC so far--i can't wait till we have more context for their characters



Good move of diversity, closer to the two biggest markets in Asia.


----------



## Selayang430

Lara's chair


----------



## blueblues

*Waltongogginsbonafide *_Day 3... participated in a shot set up by Roar and George Freeman that I have been dreaming about doing since I Was 10 years old. Wow. damn this is fun. A good day. And a good day to you_

That sounds exiting. Also, that appears to be Walton’s trailer and the name of his character. There is a villain called Father Mathias in the game.


> Mathias, also referred to as Father Mathias, is the secondary antagonist in Tomb Raider and an inhabitant of the island. He is also the writer of the Diaries of a Madman. He is roughly in his late 50's.



Lots of information here: http://tombraider.wikia.com/wiki/Mathias
It basically tells the whole story of the 2013 game, so watch out if you want to stay unspoiled.

After snooping around a bit in the wiki, I am looking forward to knowing who plays Samantha "Sam" Nishimura, American of Portuguese-Japanese heritage, documentary producer/translator of the Endurance's expedition.


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.justjared.com/2017/01/27/dominic-west-to-play-lara-crofts-dad-in-tomb-raider-movie/


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Testament of Youth reunion!
> View attachment 3587277



Excellent! He's a friend of Michael's too [emoji3]


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2017/01/27/dominic-west-to-play-lara-crofts-dad-in-tomb-raider-movie/


----------



## aprilmayjune

can't wait for promo on this!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm super excited about this project! Wings of Desire by the same director is one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## djuna1

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm super excited about this project! Wings of Desire by the same director is one of my all time favorite movies.



Mine too. WOD is such a beautiful movie. Very poetic.


----------



## August_Lee

more stills from Tulip Fever








http://allaboutaliciavikander.tumbl...ia-vikander-christoph-waltz-and-tom-hollander


----------



## August_Lee

src
src
src
src


----------



## blueblues

More Tulip Fever pictures here: http://aliciavikander.com.br/galeria/thumbnails.php?album=21

I really like this one. Her body language is om point.


----------



## Blueberry12

^


Lovely costumes!


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't know where this is from or when, but you wouldn't catch me dead anywhere near such a place. Alicia's crazy .
> https://mobile.twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/814425175542337536


I think she was shooting the "Spirit of Travel" campaign two years ago.



August_Lee said:


> A old pic from 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Alicia photographed by Kristin Vicari for Flavor Magazine_
> src


Other pics


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

YAY, Alicia will be presenting at the Oscars! I was afraid she would not be able to get away. We will finally get to see her new muscles.


----------



## blueblues

^^ This is great! She has been hiding for such a long time.
She will be away from set a few days, but they could probably schedule scenes that she isn’t in for those days.

From the studio’s perspective this is a good opportunity to start some early buzz about the film. There will be red carpet interviews for sure. It would be a good time to publish the first pictures of Lara, or maybe even a film clip. 
Hopefully they put her on a private jet. Cape Town – LA and back again must be exhausting.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^ I know, that's a 22 hour flight, YIKES. Maybe she'll get more time and can stop in London for a rest before heading to L.A.


----------



## jcsepjj

News from TR set ;
http://www.iol.co.za/tonight/pics-it-takes-four-to-raid-a-tomb-7620218

Stunt double :


----------



## Morgane

Shoko Takayasu for Vogue Japan






Toshiki Hiraiwa  for Elle Japan





Utsumi for The Fashion Post
*







*

Alexi Lubomirski  for Harper's Bazaar 

*





Source
*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Guys, take a look at Alicia as Lara Craft!!!!!!
http://www.restlesstymes.com/post/156895396771/wow-she-looks-great-this-might-be-good


----------



## Just Askin

She looks amazing!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She really does.


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## Tivo

She's a tiny little thing.


----------



## scarlet555

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3596957
> 
> View attachment 3596958
> 
> View attachment 3596959
> 
> View attachment 3596960
> 
> View attachment 3596961
> 
> View attachment 3596962
> 
> View attachment 3596965
> 
> View attachment 3596964
> 
> View attachment 3596963
> 
> View attachment 3596966



She looks too dull and unspectacular for this role, here she looks like she is losing a ninja warrior challenge.  She doesn't have enough range for this.


----------



## Morgane

I'd say she's actually wasted for a video game adaptation..  Anyway,I hope this turns out good. She definitely looks like the reboot Lara Croft and she's in great shape.


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> I'd say she's actually wasted for a video game adaptation..  Anyway,I hope this turns out good. She definitely looks like the reboot Lara Croft and she's in great shape.



She doesn't have to limit herself for artistic or commercial movie. It is good to strike a balance between the two as what she is doing now. Believe she has the talents and determination for both.


----------



## Chagall

She looks very petite. I have heard she is anywhere between 5'2" and 5'6" but to me she always looks on the shorter side.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Chagall said:


> She looks very petite. I have heard she is anywhere between 5'2" and 5'6" but to me she always looks on the shorter side.



I stood next to her and she's about my height - between 5'3 and 5'4.


----------



## Chagall

pearlyqueen said:


> I stood next to her and she's about my height - between 5'3 and 5'4.


Thanks. She looks smaller than that to me for some reason. Heels can make a big difference. Even the work boots she's wearing have heels.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Chagall said:


> Thanks. She looks smaller than that to me for some reason. Heels can make a big difference. Even the work boots she's wearing have heels.



She wasn't wearing much in the way of heels when I stood next to her; she has a very petite frame so that makes her look small. She is much more beautiful than in her photos and very charming and down to earth  - can easily see why Michael fell for her[emoji7]


----------



## Chagall

pearlyqueen said:


> She wasn't wearing much in the way of heels when I stood next to her; she has a very petite frame so that makes her look small. She is much more beautiful than in her photos and very charming and down to earth  - can easily see why Michael fell for her[emoji7]


I think she is absolutely gorgeous. I love that she doesn't plaster on make up. She has a very natural look that I love. She's a very good actress also.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Chagall said:


> I think she is absolutely gorgeous. I love that she doesn't plaster on make up. She has a very natural look that I love. She's a very good actress also.



She is indeed a talented actress, and she doesn't need to plaster on make up - her skin is divine and her big brown eyes are so warm and deep!


----------



## August_Lee

The young actor from Manchester by the Sea Lucas Hedges said:



> *Who are you looking forward to meeting the most on Oscars night?*
> 
> I would love to meet Jack Nicholson, Leonardo DiCaprio, Michael Fassbender,* I’m assuming Alicia Vikander is going to be presenting for best supporting actor. I would love to meet her. I think she’s amazing.* I still haven’t met Damien Chazelle. And Ryan Gosling, he’d be a cool one to meet too. That’s my shortlist right now.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...s-wanting-find-love-onscreen-real-life-973285


----------



## mollie12

August_Lee said:


> The young actor from Manchester by the Sea Lucas Hedges said:
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...s-wanting-find-love-onscreen-real-life-973285



He's probably heard good things about AV (and MF) from Damon, who produced the movie and has been really active promoting it.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That's so sweet. I loved his character in Manchester by the Sea, he was really funny.!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Possibility of Submergence (starring Alivia Vikander, come on whatever this site is) at Cannes?

http://www.avoir-alire.com/cannes-2017-haneke-coppola-kechiche-la-selection-en-pronostics


----------



## aprilmayjune

IS THIS MOVIE CURSED

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/02/the-weinstein-company-tulip-fever-release-date-1201782683/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Not a curse, just a ploy for Weinstein to keep Alicia and Michael together.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Not a curse, just a ploy for Weinstein to keep Alicia and Michael together.



Haha, does that mean we'll never see Tulip Fever...?


----------



## Lagom

aprilmayjune said:


> IS THIS MOVIE CURSED
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/2017/02/the-weinstein-company-tulip-fever-release-date-1201782683/


Wow, Weinstein Company is messy! Granted, they're too busy promoting PR couples so we shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Not a curse, just a ploy for Weinstein to keep Alicia and Michael together.


After _three_ years of PR stunts to promote the fauxmance,her career and every film that has nothing to do with him,he's surely planning something for her only TWC title..  It's actually hilarious. 



Lagom said:


> Wow, Weinstein Company is messy! Granted, they're too busy promoting PR couples so we shouldn't be surprised.



  They're constantly changing their schedule,so yes,it's not surprising.  Actually,I expected a limited release without promotion. Probably they can't release it for financial reasons.  I wonder if the other European releases listed on imdb are confirmed,and I wouldn't be surprised if it will never be released in the US. I've always said that this looks like another Suite Française.


----------



## Blueberry12

Gerda Wegener Exhibition Ads .
Anyone going to see it?

I'll probably wait until the weather is better.


----------



## mollie12

I've never seen this photo before: https://www.instagram.com/p/BQqM8beAQmT/


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I've never seen this photo before: https://www.instagram.com/p/BQqM8beAQmT/



That's Alicia as a teenager with her youngest brother.


----------



## Lagom

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3609424
> 
> 
> Gerda Wegener Exhibition Ads .
> Anyone going to see it?
> 
> I'll probably wait until the weather is better.



Thought about it, but changed my mind after what happened #lastnightinsweden


----------



## blueblues

A rare sighting at a music festival in Cape Town last week.





https://www.facebook.com/AidanTobias/posts/10155068995557238


----------



## blueblues

Morgane said:


> They're constantly changing their schedule,so yes,it's not surprising.  Actually,I expected a limited release without promotion. Probably they can't release it for financial reasons.  I wonder if the other European releases listed on imdb are confirmed,and I wouldn't be surprised if it will never be released in the US. I've always said that this looks like another Suite Française.


The Swedish distributor just changed the opening date from April to July 1. We’ll see if that stands. I don’t think it’s a very good date, especially for this kind of film.


----------



## August_Lee

*Weinstein Co. Replanting ‘Tulip Fever’ In The Summer*


> The 17th century period romance starring Oscar winners Alicia Vikander, Christoph Waltz, and Judi Dench will now spring up in the late summer on *August 25*.
> Initially, the movie directed by Justin Chadwick was scheduled for July 15, then Weinstein Co. announced back in July 6 last year that _Tulip Fever _would sprout this Friday.


http://deadline.com/2017/02/tulip-fever-august-release-alicia-vikander-dane-dehaan-1201930292/

_Let's see if this date will stick but I won't be surprised if its date is changed again_


----------



## Lagom

Guys, it looks like she might be on her way to LA, her team is at least. So excited! 
https://www.instagram.com/lipstickkelly/


----------



## mollie12

Photo from when she was shooting Tulip Fever.




Seating at the Oscars:





 .

She's on the guestlist for the "Night Before" Fox Oscar party.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...ommittee-hollywood-reporter-returns-as-sponso


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia is on her way to LA (no Michael  ). 
Credit: http://allaboutaliciavikander.tumbl...cia-flying-from-cape-town-to-la-to-present-at


----------



## aprilmayjune

Wow dos forearms dang


----------



## blueblues

She looks really fit.
These were apparently taken yesterday, so she should be in LA by now. https://twitter.com/celebrutopia/status/835566841305104384
Michael was seen on set yesterday (according to his thread), so I assume she was there too. She must have gone directly from there to the airport.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> She looks really fit.
> These were apparently taken yesterday, so she should be in LA by now. https://twitter.com/celebrutopia/status/835566841305104384
> Michael was seen on set yesterday (according to his thread), so I assume she was there too. She must have gone directly from there to the airport.



Those pics were taken at the airport in Cape Town yesterday evening; if she's on the flight that has the shortest duration she should just be arriving now.
I saw this description accompanying the pics:




Michael was spotted in Cape Town this afternoon (Saturday) with Dominic West!


----------



## mollie12

Tracking Board isn't the best source, and this project doesn't interest me.


> In a bid to reinvent the studio franchise, Paradigm is out with a hot new spec from writer Pete Barry titled MARIAN, which reimagines the legend of Robin Hood by making his traditional love interest Maid Marian the film’s lead.
> 
> The buzz started last night, when the script was slipped to a series of A-list producers and talent, including Alicia Vikander (just one of the award-winning actresses who’s circling). We’d heard it was a top secret spec based on a well-known property, and that it was being pitched as a female-driven epic in the vein of _Braveheart_ and _Gladiator_.


http://www.tracking-board.com/hot-n...hise-with-fresh-spin-on-robin-hood-exclusive/


----------



## mollie12

Chateau Marmont party: https://twitter.com/AlexandreMaras/status/835730276844130304

She's mentioned in some of the stories about the Saturday Oscar rehearsals, but no gossip.

LOL
*christine teigenVerified account*‏@chrissyteigen  7m7 minutes ago
Does Alicia *Vikander* have a Twitter because I will def give her a back rub tomorrow


----------



## Selayang430

In Oscar rehearsal


----------



## August_Lee

http://awardseason.tumblr.com/post/157724003034/alicia-vikander-attends-bulgaris-pre-oscar-dinner


----------



## jooa

From Toni Garrn's instastory.


From Jon Kortajarena's instastory.





@kortajarenajon
I admire this woman for so many reasons #aliciavikander by @datlanphoto


----------



## pearlyqueen

Getty has pics too; here are a few of them:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Oscar rehearsal

And from the Chateau Marmont party:


----------



## jooa

@thisisechambers
Back (in town) + better than ever.


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia Vikander in LV at Bulgari Pre-oscars Party at in Los Angeles 02/25/2017 . The make-up not good enough and made her looks tired


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She is probably really tired after that long fight.


----------



## damiansport1

Whats wrong with her eyes man? they always looks like she drank/smoke all night


----------



## jooa

George Northwood's instastory


----------



## jooa

@tonigarrn
When you find your favorite actress, just go grab her @kortajarenajon #aliciavikander


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia Vikander in LV at Bulgari Pre-oscars Party at in Los Angeles 02/25/2017 . The make-up not good enough and made her looks tired
> 
> View attachment 3617025
> View attachment 3617026
> View attachment 3617027
> View attachment 3617028
> View attachment 3617029


reminds me of this look


----------



## Morgane

^ Yes,and in that pic it looks like she's not even wearing makeup. 



damiansport1 said:


> Whats wrong with her eyes man? they always looks like she drank/smoke all night


She was probably tired and  I've also noticed that her eyelashes are strangely curved. It's more noticeable when she wears little makeup.


----------



## Selayang430

In Oscar . Dress & hair are gorgeous


----------



## aprilmayjune

i love it and she looks so healthy and gorgeous


----------



## Selayang430

More pics - ya she looks healthy


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm not crazy about this, but she looks strong and healthy.


----------



## mollie12

The dress is okay, but what really drags it down is poor styling/hair/accessories.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

However, this shot is gorgeous!
https://mobile.twitter.com/VikanderDaily/status/836012963639144448/photo/1


----------



## Selayang430

From this angle , the make-up is fine


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks like she just rolled out the bed and put on a dress.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> However, this shot is gorgeous!
> https://mobile.twitter.com/VikanderDaily/status/836012963639144448/photo/1



I think she looks gorgeous - love the dress and the whole look


----------



## Selayang430

Looks healthy & 'solid' with some muscle


----------



## Allie28

This is my favorite pic so far.
Source:  Collider on Twitter


----------



## August_Lee

A nice LV dress for a change but the hairstylist could've done a better job on her hair. I'd preferred her hairstyle from yesterday if they didn't want to do minimal work to her hair.


----------



## TC1

August_Lee said:


> A nice LV dress for a change but the hairstylist could've done a better job on her hair. I'd preferred her hairstyle from yesterday if they didn't want to do minimal work to her hair.


Agreed, this looks like a messy bun you throw your hair up in for the gym.


----------



## mollie12

With Alexia.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Who's Alexia? I'm dying for a shot of her with her idol, Isabelle Huppert!


----------



## Caisah

Hmmm she looks like a ballroom dancer with messy hair, she can do better.


----------



## mollie12

I hope she got to stay to the end of the evening.  What a historic, scandalous Best Picture race!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Who's Alexia? I'm dying for a shot of her with her idol, Isabelle Huppert!



Alexia is her best friend; they used to be at ballet school together. Not in showbiz, she's recently had a baby and lives in Sweden.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I hope she got to stay to the end of the evening.  What a historic, scandalous Best Picture race!



Just woke up to all the uproar.... think this was probably a good year not to be nominated...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia at the VF after party:


----------



## White Orchid

mollie12 said:


> With Alexia.


This is such a pretty photo.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Alexia is her best friend; they used to be at ballet school together. Not in showbiz, she's recently had a baby and lives in Sweden.


Thank you!


----------



## aprilmayjune

So far she's on Best Dressed lists from Vogue, Harper's Bazaar, Glamour, People, and the LA Times


----------



## zen1965

These LV gowns are a fail. The black one oozes Western saloon girl and does not work with that overpowering statement necklace at the all. The green one is the wrong colour for her.
I cannot understand why LV seems to be unable to put her in anything flatterig.


----------



## Esizzle

zen1965 said:


> These LV gowns are a fail. The black one oozes Western saloon girl and does not work with that overpowering statement necklace at the all. The green one is the wrong colour for her.
> I cannot understand why LV seems to be unable to put her in anything flatterig.


Gosh their gowns are always so ugly. They should stick to making handbags and luggage. Did you see what Sad Michelle was wearing? At least Alicia's was not as ugly.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> So far she's on Best Dressed lists from Vogue, Harper's Bazaar, Glamour, People, and the LA Times



I'm not surprised at all. Loved both dresses Alicia wore last night, especially the green one. The colour really suits her and she should wear it more often. Both looks were classy and elegant. Hardly a fail when several Best Dressed lists give the look their seal of approval! 

Also I noticed in this pic how developed Alicia's back muscles are - the training is definitely showing!




As always Alicia's skin is flawless and beautiful, the tan she's been working on from Mexico back in November, Costa Rica at Christmas and South Africa since January is at an optimum tone; she looks healthy and glowing, as has Michael recently - all that sun and Alicia has done him the world of good too [emoji4] [emoji7]


----------



## aprilmayjune

it definitely evokes some very pointed imagery. my favorite T&L-esque descriptions have been Recently-Widowed Saloon Girl (the busy life of a barmaid in a dusty western town allows no time to mourn her husband's untimely death, so she throws on her finest black damask and her hair up in a serviceable bun..and then, after quietly contemplating at her bureau, puts on the diamond necklace given to her by a banker a few years back who'd said he wanted to give her a better life in one of the big cities, and she'd turned him down because she and her husband had been so blissfully happy in those simpler days, but maybe now it's time to dream big again...) OR Gothic Flamenco Dancer (the only thing that scorches like the summer sun off the streets of Barcelona is the heat between her and Carlos as they practice their escobillas in the square at dusk, the diamond necklace she won at the last championship glinting in the dying light, and as always he spins her so forcefully that her hair tumbles from its careful knot and she wants to confess _my head spins too, every time i'm around you..._)

i could also maybe see a sort of Crimson-Peak Victorian-type thing? 

but whatever else it evokes, she looks happy, strong and like she _feels_ beautiful, so hey, rock it gurl


----------



## SkinnyMuse

blueblues said:


> Also, what should we call Tom and Lorenzo’s way of mocking someone’s natural (dark) skin color? “Racist” comes to mind.


Racist? Isn't she white anyway? I always thought her brown skin isn't her natural complexion but please correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## aprilmayjune

SkinnyMuse said:


> Racist? Isn't she white anyway? I always thought her brown skin isn't her natural complexion but please correct me if I'm wrong...


Her skin is definitely darker than the stereotypical Scandinavian's but she is more tanned than usual now due to spending like the last six months in the sun. A cheap joke from T&L but not racist for sure.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Her skin is definitely darker than the stereotypical Scandinavian's but she is more tanned than usual now due to spending like the last six months in the sun. A cheap joke from T&L but not racist for sure.


Both Alicia and Her Mum are olive skinned. She's also just spent months working and vacationing in lovely sunny climates. I do wonder how much interaction some people have with people who are not of the same skin colour as themselves. Little question...who are T & L? Are they somebody's in America?


----------



## August_Lee

Just Askin said:


> Little question...who are T & L? Are they somebody's in America?


They are called Tom & Lorenzo, its a fashion blog and yes they are based in the US (I believe Philadelphia, Pennsylvania)
Here is their site: http://tomandlorenzo.com/


----------



## Just Askin

August_Lee said:


> They are called Tom & Lorenzo, its a fashion blog and yes they are based in the US (I believe Philadelphia, Pennsylvania)
> Here is their site: http://tomandlorenzo.com/


Thanks.
But..erm...these two are fashion gurus...ok...


----------



## Just Askin

I think Alicia looked stunning in both dresses. Thought the black dress was kind of up market flamenco based. That green  is definitely a great colour on her. She looks so fit and toned.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3618604
> 
> Thanks.
> But..erm...these two are fashion gurus...ok...



After seeing this pic, I definitely will form  different views when reading their fashion column next time.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I think Alicia looked stunning in both dresses. Thought the black dress was kind of up market flamenco based. That green  is definitely a great colour on her. She looks so fit and toned.



She's stunning in that green dress. It would  have been better had she wore that to the ceremony though the black one is nice too. More importantly she looks healthy and fit. I think if she keeps like  this, don't gain or loss weight will be good


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3618604
> 
> Thanks.
> But..erm...these two are fashion gurus...ok...



Tempted to think the term "fashion guru" is just an excuse to be b1tchy about people...


----------



## green.bee

I like her soft natural looking makeup but the black mullet dress is frumpy and does nothing for her.
She looks beautiful in the green dress.


----------



## Esizzle

SkinnyMuse said:


> Racist? Isn't she white anyway? I always thought her brown skin isn't her natural complexion but please correct me if I'm wrong...


No they were not being racist. Just making a joke about her Oompa Loompa skin tone. She overdid her fake tan but she does that a lot. Her natural skin tone is white not orange lol


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Any pictures of her inside the after party? I'm waiting for a shot of her with Isabelle!

She must be on a plane ✈️ back to Cape Town by now. Boy I would be cranky if I had to do those across the world trips all the time.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Any pictures of her inside the after party? I'm waiting for a shot of her with Isabelle!
> 
> She must be on a plane [emoji574]️ back to Cape Town by now. Boy I would be cranky if I had to do those across the world trips all the time.



Hope some pics will emerge of Alicia inside the party. She probably is heading back to Cape Town and Michael now. He was spotted surfing in CT today btw [emoji475]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm getting annoyed Michael is having way too much fun  . Nahhhhh, a happy Michael is a happy fan.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Any pictures of her inside the after party? I'm waiting for a shot of her with Isabelle!
> 
> She must be on a plane [emoji574]️ back to Cape Town by now. Boy I would be cranky if I had to do those across the world trips all the time.



Lol how cranky can you be if you're going back to **** fassbender and film your first lead franchise movie


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> A nice LV dress for a change but the hairstylist could've done a better job on her hair. I'd preferred her hairstyle from yesterday if they didn't want to do minimal work to her hair.


Yes,I agree about the hair. She looks much better with the wavy bob at the VF party. They obviously thought that a messy/ballerina updo would have worked with that kind of "flamenco dress".  But the result is underwhelming. I like the dress and we know that every  LV outfit can be a risky choice..  I always appreciate that she wears so little (natural) makeup. She's one of the few women who can pull it off.
The other LV is definitely her best look. Green looks great on her. She should have worn it for the ceremony.




aprilmayjune said:


> Her skin is definitely darker than the stereotypical Scandinavian's but she is more tanned than usual now due to spending like the last six months in the sun. A cheap joke from T&L but not racist for sure.



Yes,Alicia is olive-skinned and she tans easily.  This pic with her brother was taken when she was 15 years old:






I don't know.. Maybe she was already doing the most incredible things to get the perfect tan or she was already trying to look ethnically ambiguous..
After spending all that time under the sun,she's obviously more tanned than usual,but she  surely used some highlighter/bronzer (like  everyone else) that combined with the stage lighting gave her skin an "orangey" tone. That T&L's tweet was referred to the Oscars telecast. Her skin looked fine on the red carpet and even in the pics taken inside the theater.



Just Askin said:


> Both Alicia and Her Mum are olive skinned. She's also just spent months working and vacationing in lovely sunny climates. *I do wonder how much interaction some people have with people who are not of the same skin colour as themselves. *Little question...who are T & L? Are they somebody's in America?


Eh..



Allie28 said:


> This is my favorite pic so far.
> Source:  Collider on Twitter


Yes,she looks gorgeous  in that pic.


 @RonanFarrow: Alicia Vikander is such a good actress even her awards presenter prompter reads are an emotional journey.

Someone really liked her updo..
Allure@Allure_magazine   Somehow, some way, Alicia Vikander managed to wear an everyday topknot to the #Oscars and look incredibly chic  
http://www.allure.com/gallery/best-oscars-beauty-moments

https://twitter.com/MTV/status/836019222501273600/photo/1
@MTVAlicia Vikander forever taking my breath away. #Oscars


----------



## Morgane

Other pics:

































Source


----------



## mollie12

http://www.vogue.com/article/alicia-vikander-oscars-2017-after-party-louis-vuitton-dress


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> I always appreciate that she wears so little (natural) makeup. She's one of the few women who can pull it off.
> The other LV is definitely her best look. Green looks great on her. She should have worn it for the ceremony.



Yep, wonder why she chose the black over the green to wear to the ceremony.



Morgane said:


> @RonanFarrow: Alicia Vikander is such a good actress even her awards presenter prompter reads are an emotional journey.




Also, thanks to everyone who posted pics


----------



## SkinnyMuse

aprilmayjune said:


> Her skin is definitely darker than the stereotypical Scandinavian's but she is more tanned than usual now due to spending like the last six months in the sun.


That sure makes sense. Thanks for answering!


----------



## SkinnyMuse

By the way I think she looked so gorgeous with the green dress and the short hair definitely suits her.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I keep hearing everywhere that Alicia is spray tanned and it drives me insane. People just spew **** without any regard for the truth just like the alternate universe we've been living in. 

I don't know why this bothers me so much, it just does. It proves how easily people can form judgments on a person or make assumptions that have no basis in fact. The cynicism is upsetting and I hate the fact that I'm surrounded by people that are so jaded. 

I can't believe I'm throwing a fit about tanning. Okay, thanks for listening, I feel so much better now.


----------



## aprilmayjune

official vanity fair portrait by mark seliger

and a cute mini-interview in vogue with victoria about the dress
http://www.vogue.com/article/alicia-vikander-oscars-2017-louis-vuitton-look


----------



## aprilmayjune

while i was looking for that interview with her stylist i found an interview from _Stylist  _(natch) in 2012 when she was promoting _Anna Karenina _where she says
_



			So far I’ve been lucky enough to find parts where I have to fight to take on the project. I love that. I always get butterflies in my stomach and it feels like I fall in love. I fight to get the part and then when I finally get it, I usually freak out and I’m like, ‘Ok, now it’s up to me to do the job and it’s actually quite a challenge.’ I want to do as many different parts as possible and get as far away from whatever me is.

I’m so grateful to be where I am. You’re aware that this profession has its extreme highs and extreme lows. I’m still afraid that it’s just all going to end.
		
Click to expand...

_
like sure she's saying the diplomatic stuff about being lucky and grateful and all that but i love that even then there were shades of "I'm ready to be better known." her ambition is my favorite thing about her (besides her ****ing perfect skin, obvs)


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yes, me too. Her ambition and openness in expressing her views are indicative of the culture she's from, men and women are equal so it's not a gasp for her to say so, but unfortunately, this is the main reason why some people hate on her. They mistake her her confidence for arrogance, not the same thing at all, she speaks her mind freely because that's how she grew up. I just love the Scandinavians!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Take a look at this beautiful shot! 
Source: http://allaboutaliciavikander.tumblr.com/post/157857548149


----------



## mollie12




----------



## Selayang430

Vanity Fair portrait. None for last year when she won.


----------



## shiny_things

People slate her not quite right hair and her just off make p but you know what, I like it. It feels more real, more accessible. And she really is a natural beauty.


----------



## Ladybug09

Nowadays, it's usually gay non fashionable white men who are the judges of what's beatiful for women.  They themselves can't even achieve the standard, but can/want pick women apart.



Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3618604
> 
> Thanks.
> But..erm...these two are fashion gurus...ok...


----------



## lunadeagosto

pic of Alicia and Michael in Capetown, source https://www.instagram.com/p/BRQhYNNB2WA/?taken-by=hildeleeolivier


----------



## August_Lee

_These lucky SU students met the Oscar winning actress Alicia Vikander and the X-Men star Michael Fassbender at the Botanical Gardens today. _

https://mobile.twitter.com/DieMatie/status/838394231567831040


----------



## Lagom

August_Lee said:


> _These lucky SU students met the Oscar winning actress Alicia Vikander and the X-Men star Michael Fassbender at the Botanical Gardens today. _
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/DieMatie/status/838394231567831040



Knew I'd seen that skirt before! Don't recognize the top though...


----------



## August_Lee

mollie12 said:


> Tracking Board isn't the best source, and this project doesn't interest me.
> 
> http://www.tracking-board.com/hot-n...hise-with-fresh-spin-on-robin-hood-exclusive/


Margot Robbie has just been cast in this today. I really didn't want to see Alicia in this at all


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> Margot Robbie has just been cast in this today. I really didn't want to see Alicia in this at all



That's a relief! I didn't want to see Alicia in it either.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yeah, Lara Craft is enough. More original ideas, please!


----------



## aprilmayjune

so what kind of projects would you guys like to see her take on next?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I would love to see her do a comedy, something fun and light, but not a dumb.  She's been so serious in everything I've seen her so far that I would love a drastic change.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> so what kind of projects would you guys like to see her take on next?



Hmmm, maybe a villain? Someone scheming and sinister with a mysterious motive.


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Hmmm, maybe a villain? Someone scheming and sinister with a mysterious motive.


lol so, a biopic of herself?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> lol so, a biopic of herself?



LOL, now that you mention it....obviously she'd have to be a cocaine snorting lesbian as well though [emoji23][emoji23]

Seriously, I had in mind someone like Judi Dench's character in Notes on a Scandal.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm thinking along the lines of Hors de Prix, Harold and Maude  , Royal Tenenbaums, Vicky Christina Barcelona, And Ideal Husband. Very nice mix and range, if I may say so myself.


----------



## August_Lee

LV had a fashion show  today for their Fall 2017 Ready to Wear and outside of a 1 outfit (#18) and some coats/jackets (#4, #20 & #30) about 90% of the clothes are terrible. I just hope Alicia gets most of the clothes custom made and less of those outfits since she has 2 movies (not counting Tulip Fever) out this year.


----------



## aprilmayjune

August_Lee said:


> LV had a fashion show  today for their Fall 2017 Ready to Wear and outside of a 1 outfit (#18) and some coats/jackets (#4, #20 & #30) about 90% of the clothes are terrible. I just hope Alicia gets most of the clothes custom made and less of those outfits since she has 2 movies (not counting Tulip Fever) out this year.


some of the jackets and tops i don't hate but the emphasis on pants with the single vertical stripe up the center front is so. damn. unfortunate.


----------



## August_Lee

*2017 Stuttgart Animation Fest Program Highlights Revealed*

The festival takes place May 2nd through the 7th


> This year’s feature competition *AniMovie* has some strong Asian contenders like Sunao Katabuchi’s _In This Corner of the World_ (2017 Japan Academy Prize for Best Animation) and the ethereal Chinese fantasy _Big Fish & Begonia _from Xuan Liang & Chun Zhang. Attendees also mustn’t miss Roger Mainwood’s _Ethel & Ernest_, Bill Plympton and Jim Lujan’s recently premiered _Revengeance_, and *the world premiere of international co-proBirds Like Us by Faruk Sabanovic & Amela Cuhara, featuring the voices of Alicia Vikander and Jeremy Irons and soundtrack by Peter Gabriel. *The latter is the first 3D feature from Bosnia-Herzegovina and is co-produced by Turkish Television, Fork Film (US) and Autonomous (UK).


http://www.animationmagazine.net/ev...ing_wp_cron=1489292785.6055068969726562500000


----------



## readingnook

When did Alicia find the time to do this voice work?

(Just wanted to say hello from me, new member.  I've been admiring AV since last summer, but I only just found Purse Forum.  I'm slowly working my way from page 1 of this long, long thread...  I'm a big fan of her work and her style.  I find her beautiful and tough.  Thanks.)


----------



## aprilmayjune

looks like the girl with the dragon tattoo reboot story is still kicking, but she's pretty definitely not involved?


----------



## readingnook

I'm still reading through this thread, but a few pages back I think I saw some discussion and the general consensus here is that you prefer her not to take this role, right?  Do you think AV isn't suited for Lisbeth Salander even though it would be a reboot?  Am I the only one who thinks she would have been great in it?  After all she can do that intense, sullen, wild characterization.  I loved the book trilogy, although haven't read the fourth book.  I did not believe the role would be offered to her, and I'm glad to know it was, even if she apparently turned it down (I wonder why- maybe scheduling for Lara Croft?).  I was kind of thinking it would have been great for her personally to be filming back in Sweden : )

ETA.  I'm actually really thrilled they offered it to her, after all the discussion that came out around that time on whether she was a good choice.  They obviously thought she was.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hi readingnook! Welcome. 
I loved the millennium trilogy as well, but I'm glad Alicia turned it down. The role belongs to noomi rapace anyway, and I don't understand why an American version had to be made to be honest.


----------



## aprilmayjune

readingnook said:


> I'm still reading through this thread, but a few pages back I think I saw some discussion and the general consensus here is that you prefer her not to take this role, right?  Do you think AV isn't suited for Lisbeth Salander even though it would be a reboot?  Am I the only one who thinks she would have been great in it?  After all she can do that intense, sullen, wild characterization.  I loved the book trilogy, although haven't read the fourth book.  I did not believe the role would be offered to her, and I'm glad to know it was, even if she apparently turned it down (I wonder why- maybe scheduling for Lara Croft?).  I was kind of thinking it would have been great for her personally to be filming back in Sweden : )
> 
> ETA.  I'm actually really thrilled they offered it to her, after all the discussion that came out around that time on whether she was a good choice.  They obviously thought she was.


I think she would have been great in it too, and I'd especially love to see her in darker, more modern, noir-ish roles since she's done so many period costume dramas recently. I suppose I can understand the logic of not wanting to be the face of two rebooted franchises when there are original and interesting roles out there, though. Successful franchises guarantee future work but they also limit future opportunities--maybe she's being cautious of that.


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://filmmusicreporter.com/2017/03/14/fernando-velazquez-scoring-wim-wenders-submergence/

now if we could just get an official poster for it so that photoshopped one goes away


----------



## Blueberry12

readingnook said:


> I'm still reading through this thread, but a few pages back I think I saw some discussion and the general consensus here is that you prefer her not to take this role, right?  Do you think AV isn't suited for Lisbeth Salander even though it would be a reboot?  Am I the only one who thinks she would have been great in it?  After all she can do that intense, sullen, wild characterization.  I loved the book trilogy, although haven't read the fourth book.  I did not believe the role would be offered to her, and I'm glad to know it was, even if she apparently turned it down (I wonder why- maybe scheduling for Lara Croft?).  I was kind of thinking it would have been great for her personally to be filming back in Sweden : )
> 
> ETA.  I'm actually really thrilled they offered it to her, after all the discussion that came out around that time on whether she was a good choice.  They obviously thought she was.




It might have been interesting to see Noomi & Alicia in the same part again.

I've seen Noomi in " Den älskade " on stage , a few years before Pure.


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> http://filmmusicreporter.com/2017/03/14/fernando-velazquez-scoring-wim-wenders-submergence/
> 
> now if we could just get an official poster for it so that photoshopped one goes away



This is a photoshopped picture?  I didn't know that.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Hi readingnook! Welcome.
> I loved the millennium trilogy as well, but I'm glad Alicia turned it down. The role belongs to noomi rapace anyway, and I don't understand why an American version had to be made to be honest.



Thank you.  I'm late but hopefully she'll have a long career lol.  You know, I've never seen the Noomi version (my fault entirely), and I do admire her from the few interviews I've read.  I will make it my next project to find it.    



aprilmayjune said:


> I think she would have been great in it too, and I'd especially love to see her in darker, more modern, noir-ish roles since she's done so many period costume dramas recently. I suppose I can understand the logic of not wanting to be the face of two rebooted franchises when there are original and interesting roles out there, though. Successful franchises guarantee future work but they also limit future opportunities--maybe she's being cautious of that.



Yes I see the point of not wanting to do too many franchises.  Coupled with Caroline-Mathilda's comment above, perhaps she felt it was unnecessary to reboot a role that was already made in Sweden before it came to Hollywood.  Does that make sense?  I would love to see a noir-ish role for her, I think she would be brilliant.



Blueberry12 said:


> It might have been interesting to see Noomi & Alicia in the same part again.
> 
> I've seen Noomi in " Den älskade " on stage , a few years before Pure.



I quickly looked it up.  Didn't have time to read it all, but I didn't know they had both worked with Lisa Langseth!  Makes sense since the industry is small...Do you mean that " Den älskade " was a stage precursor to Pure?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Um da fuq

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/03/alicia-vikander-ben-wheatleys-freakshift-1201794277/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Are you serious? She should have done that stale Robin Hood flick. Anything but THIS. I hope she drops out...


----------



## Lagom

Haha, definitely a departure. Sounds totally bonkers, but why not? Free fire loks fun, and it's getting great reviews!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lagom said:


> Haha, definitely a departure. Sounds totally bonkers, but why not? Free fire loks fun, and it's getting great reviews!


i'm stoked about free fire but i've never heard of this director, yet people seem to be crazy about him? sure, sign me up! it's a departure for her for sure!


----------



## August_Lee

Lagom said:


> Haha, definitely a departure. Sounds totally bonkers, but why not? Free fire loks fun, and it's getting great reviews!


ita. Usually I would be so against this but I'm like you 'why not?'. It looks totally crazy but fun.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I guess I'm the party pooper, but if she's going to spend months on set shooting, I'd like it to be something worthwhile, to me anyway.


----------



## Blueberry12

readingnook said:


> I quickly looked it up.  Didn't have time to read it all, but I didn't know they had both worked with Lisa Langseth!  Makes sense since the industry is small...Do you mean that " Den älskade " was a stage precursor to Pure?



Yes. So it's the same part.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I guess I'm the party pooper, but if she's going to spend months on set shooting, I'd like it to be something worthwhile, to me anyway.



I don't like the look of it either, and liked it even less after reading this: http://scriptshadow.net/screenplay-review-freakshift/
And the storyboard on #freakshift film on twitter. I didn't much care for High-Rise and Sightseers was, well...weird.. I doubt it would be a long shoot though, apparently he's known for working quickly.


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't like the look of it either, and liked it even less after reading this: http://scriptshadow.net/screenplay-review-freakshift/
> And the storyboard on #freakshift film on twitter. I didn't much care for High-Rise and Sightseers was, well...weird.. I doubt it would be a long shoot though, apparently he's known for working quickly.


A 2012 first draft probably doesn't bear much resemblance to whatever the script looks like now--I'm into the adrenaline junkie aspect of it for sure. And she can finally use the skills from that disastrous World War Z audition!


----------



## Lagom

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I guess I'm the party pooper, but if she's going to spend months on set shooting, I'd like it to be something worthwhile, to me anyway.



Totally understand, but I'm curious to see her in something not so very serious. I mean, she has three dramas coming out this year, so I think she can afford something completely senseless. Armie Hammer stars in Free Fire. Potential co-star once again???


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> And she can finally use the skills from that disastrous World War Z audition!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Thanks JA!!


----------



## readingnook

Lovely.


----------



## jcsepjj

I've read The Girl In The Spiders Web and even though it's the same characters it feels like something completely different. The original trilogy by Stig Larsson is great, the fourth one was IMO nowhere near as good. And Lisbeth felt like a completely new character (not surprising since it's a different author) and her and Michael barely meet in the book. Only way I'd get onboard was if they got Mads Mikkelsen to play Michael, but I doubt it. The original movies with Noomi Rapace were amazing, would make more sense for a Swedish version of it rather then a Hollywood version when they messed up the first one. Fincher didn't catch the feel of the book and I have no idea why Hollywood would skip the second and the third books that are actually good. Anyways, the fourth book being so different could be a good thing for whichever actress that gets the part, might not be as many comparisons. 

I'm more excited about Freakshift, even though it does seem like a risk. Free Fire getting good reviews gives me hope and I do want to see Alicia in something lighter and not too serious, and she should make action while she still has her Lara Croft bod


----------



## jcsepjj

Lagom said:


> Totally understand, but I'm curious to see her in something not so very serious. I mean, she has three dramas coming out this year, so I think she can afford something completely senseless. Armie Hammer stars in Free Fire. Potential co-star once again???



I'm still waiting for Alicia to announce another indie Vikarious production where her and Armie plays a couple [emoji7]


----------



## jcsepjj

Ben Wheatley confirming Alicia will be in Freakshift.


----------



## Lagom

jcsepjj said:


> I've read The Girl In The Spiders Web and even though it's the same characters it feels like something completely different. The original trilogy by Stig Larsson is great, the fourth one was IMO nowhere near as good. And Lisbeth felt like a completely new character (not surprising since it's a different author) and her and Michael barely meet in the book. Only way I'd get onboard was if they got Mads Mikkelsen to play Michael, but I doubt it. The original movies with Noomi Rapace were amazing, would make more sense for a Swedish version of it rather then a Hollywood version when they messed up the first one. Fincher didn't catch the feel of the book and I have no idea why Hollywood would skip the second and the third books that are actually good. Anyways, the fourth book being so different could be a good thing for whichever actress that gets the part, might not be as many comparisons.
> 
> I'm more excited about Freakshift, even though it does seem like a risk. Free Fire getting good reviews gives me hope and I do want to see Alicia in something lighter and not too serious, and she should make action while she still has her Lara Croft bod



Haven't read the fourth one, but I guess they feel like they can do something original with it since it hasn't been adapted yet. But I agree, the second and third books were really good, and would be a great opportunity to present a new Lisbeth, telling her story. Anyway, I'm glad Alicia turned it down and found other material where she can make use of her action training.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I wonder if she and Brie Larson have talked about the fact that they're both taking the action starlet route of big name franchise roles (Lara, Captain Marvel) and Ben Wheatley action flicks after winning Oscars for heavy dramatic roles


----------



## readingnook

https://twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/843837939859800065

This appeared on my twitter today - ageing makeup.  I guess it never appeared in the The Light Between Oceans movie.  Is the link working?


----------



## Lagom

So I randomly just checked Alexa Chung's instagram and came across this picture from the Met Gala 2015. That's totally Alicia talking with Joshua Jackson, right?
https://www.instagram.com/p/BR_duC9j7ES/?taken-by=alexachung


----------



## readingnook

That certainly looks like her dress!  Lol.  How did you even find this.


----------



## August_Lee

I think you're right, looks like her dress.

Also, I wonder what type of room that is because it looks like they're in the restroom but I doubt that lol.


----------



## August_Lee

*#Submergence w/ James McAvoy, Alicia Vikander, Wim Wenders gets release in Brazil as #Dive on Sept. 14 per @cinepop*

https://mobile.twitter.com/JAMsessionMB/status/845004839792721920


----------



## Lagom

readingnook said:


> That certainly looks like her dress!  Lol.  How did you even find this.



Haha, I don't know. I saw pictures of Chung and Skarsgard in NY so i just decided to check her instagram and there it was. First I spotted Joshua and then that sparkly dress and the long brown hair.


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> I've read The Girl In The Spiders Web and even though it's the same characters it feels like something completely different. The original trilogy by Stig Larsson is great, the fourth one was IMO nowhere near as good. And Lisbeth felt like a completely new character (not surprising since it's a different author) and her and Michael barely meet in the book. Only way I'd get onboard was if they got Mads Mikkelsen to play Michael, but I doubt it. The original movies with Noomi Rapace were amazing, would make more sense for a Swedish version of it rather then a Hollywood version when they messed up the first one. Fincher didn't catch the feel of the book and I have no idea why Hollywood would skip the second and the third books that are actually good. Anyways, the fourth book being so different could be a good thing for whichever actress that gets the part, might not be as many comparisons.
> 
> *I'm more excited about Freakshift, even though it does seem like a risk.* Free Fire getting good reviews gives me hope and I do want to see Alicia in something lighter and not too serious, and she should make action while she still has her Lara Croft bod


Maybe I'm wrong,but the whole franchise feels a bit done at this point.  The fact that it's a passion project for Wheatley is promising and he's certainly a director who has a vision.

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/c...ad-pitt-nicole-kidman-elle-fanning-1202013511
"And buzz is good on Swedish director Lisa Langseth’s *“Euphoria,”* with Eva Green and Alicia Vikander."
I think Submergence will premiere at the Venice Film Festival.
"Wim Wenders’ “Submergence” and Janus Metz Pedersen’s “Borg v. Mcenroe” with Shia LaBeouf will also probably open at a fall festival."


Daniel Wu on working with Alicia:
https://allaboutaliciavikander.tumb...cias-co-star-daniel-wu-says-alicia-is-a#notes

















Source


----------



## jcsepjj

Lagom said:


> So I randomly just checked Alexa Chung's instagram and came across this picture from the Met Gala 2015. That's totally Alicia talking with Joshua Jackson, right?
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BR_duC9j7ES/?taken-by=alexachung



Lol, well spotted. That definitely looks like her. Alicia probably hung out with Alex and therefore Alexia that night


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3647789
> 
> View attachment 3647791
> 
> View attachment 3647792



Alicia looks great! 

Here's a link to the source:

http://www.gq.com/story/exclusive-heres-your-first-look-at-the-tomb-raider-reboot

Headed to London very soon [emoji3]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Cool VF piece with some plot deetz too:

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood...ra-croft-alicia-vikander-exclusive-first-look


----------



## aprilmayjune

lol omg adorable


----------



## aprilmayjune

on gettin that tomb raider bod

http://www.self.com/story/alicia-vikander-lara-croft-tomb-raider-exclusive-pics-training


----------



## readingnook

It's great to hear about her again.  The article on the workout - wow, that's a lot of work, but she looks good.  Is it usual for publicity to begin so early?

P.S. I thought it wasn't true that she dated Alex?


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> It's great to hear about her again.  The article on the workout - wow, that's a lot of work, but she looks good.  Is it usual for publicity to begin so early?
> 
> P.S. I thought it wasn't true that she dated Alex?



She didn't. She's friends with him and his family.


----------



## readingnook

Thank you so much for verifying that, pearlyqueen!  I love this girl, and I think she's just beautiful inside and out, but from the public view, it's hard to know her, since she's very private and all.  Of course I respect that.  I find myself really admiring that she's not on social media.  But of course I live to know every little thing about her, like a proper obsessed fan would.

Being new to this thread, I started reading from page 1.  I'm amazed at all the vitriol spouted here against AV, in the earlier pages, for whatever reasons people may have.  Of course everyone has their own opinion, but some of it seems crazy unreasonable...and undeserved.  I am reading these now and wondering how much bashing is going on in this thread...I am vaguely aware that some of this hate - some but not all -  comes from fans of her current boyfriend...  All I will say is whatever happens between them is obviously private, as much as we would like to speculate.  I do believe it's a real relationship for what it's worth, and I wish them happiness.  As a fan of Alicia, I don't believe the negative things people say  : )

That said, people are people and they are not saints, and I can respect that too, and in my case it doesn't detract from my admiration or my intention to follow her.  I think it's folly to be idealistic and expect someone to be perfect.

One of the things I would really love to know the dish on is why Tulip Fever keeps getting postponed, and what is the deal with the Weinstein Company (of course I know she didn't sell her soul, but I still would like to know what the deal is/ was).

I can't wait to see TR and Tulip Fever.  As an AV fan, I tend to watch movies just to see her regardless of whether they're considered good or not, regardless of whether they're making money or not.  308 pages in, is quite late to the party, but I have to gush for a moment.  I guess I walk the fine line between wanting to know her and trying to respect her privacy.  There's something about her that just really draws you in on screen, I just love to watch her (maybe that makes me an obsessed fan, okay).  I love her style and the way she is styled.  And there is something that makes her as a person attractive to me as well, which is quite refreshing.  I haven't been drawn to film in a long long time, and as it happens, the person to draw me in isn't exactly a Hollywood type, and I'm happy for that.  As a young actress she can only improve.  I hope very much that I get to enjoy many years of watching it happen.  And although I'm not a stranger to foreign film, I'm glad that she has opened my world to it further, little insular person that I am.

OK, so that's it for putting my feelings out here!  I'm not the type to follow many different actors at a time - when my Alicia bug bit me, it kind of took me by surprise, but it is what it is at this point : )  I cannot even hope to escape it.

eta.  What I mean to say is I'm not really good at following current events with actors, movies, film news and things like that.  In fact I've been pretty good at ignoring that stuff.  But since admiring this girl I've been forced to look for sources to feed my curiosity.


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> As an AV fan, I tend to watch movies just to see her regardless of whether they're considered good or not, regardless of whether they're making money or not.


This I can say I did the same thing. After seeing her in _Ex Machina_, I had to watch in other movie some that were obviously not good like _The Fifth Estate_ (very boring other than the Daniel/Alicia scenes, _Seventh Son_ () and _Son of a Gun _(she was the best part of the movie).


readingnook said:


> There's something about her that just really draws you in on screen, I just love to watch her (maybe that makes me an obsessed fan, okay).





readingnook said:


> I haven't been drawn to film in a long long time, and as it happens, the person to draw me in isn't exactly a Hollywood type, and I'm happy for that. As a young actress she can only improve. I hope very much that I get to enjoy many years of watching it happen. And although I'm not a stranger to foreign film, I'm glad that she has opened my world to it further, little insular person that I am.


I love your post but these particular are so on point (for me)


----------



## August_Lee

Here's Ben Wheatley on _Freakshift_









https://mobile.twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/847337639862718464


----------



## readingnook

I know people have mixed feelings about Freakshift, but I'm excited and glad that it's not a "heavy" film.  Although I know she chooses her roles carefully, I also think she bases it on people she'd like to work with.  So there must be something about this team that excites her (I did not see Free Fire).  I love Alicia in serious roles, Danish Girl, Testament of Youth, but I personally loved her in Man from UNCLE and I think that "don't take yourself so seriously" genre is a good fit for her as well.  

And someone said, she should do it while her body is in Tomb Raider condition, that makes sense to me too : )


----------



## aprilmayjune

OH MY GOD


----------



## readingnook

oh my god.  It is true??


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Okay ... , sign me up because I'm on board for this pairing!!!


----------



## readingnook

It's not an April Fools day joke? Lol.  

Hey, someone here (or somewhere) mentioned this possibility.  Do you guys remember?  Whoever that was, good call!  I never even thought...

But this article doesn't mention Alicia's run though.

Knowing that Alicia tends to choose projects based on who she likes working with, I wonder how everyone is interrelated on this project.


----------



## readingnook

deleted


----------



## readingnook

@Caroline-Mathilda, I'm giddy.  As I wrote recently, I was in love with that Guy Ritchie movie.  You can withdraw your objection to her in this role now?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

@readingnook, YES, that movie was so fun, and I loved Alicia's relationship with Armie. I love your username, by the way.


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> OH MY GOD


from the source:


> Armie Hammer will star with Alicia Vikander in the Ben Wheatley-directed _Freakshift_, the action thriller about a band of misfit cops who hunt down and kill nocturnal underground monsters. She’s the lead female protagonist and Hammer plays her love interest, with production gearing up for August.



OMG , this is such great news 

Here are some TMFU gifs to celebrate





























tmfu


----------



## readingnook

Thank you I love this movie.  I can't explain it.  I just thought the casting and the story were both great.

There's a short article on this pairing in Freakshift at filmschoolrejects.com.  See if this link works.

https://filmschoolrejects.com/alicia-vikander-armie-hammer-freakshift-68195a3e66ed


----------



## readingnook

Do you guys ever discuss blind items here or are those off limits/inappropriate?  I'm really struggling with this and have no one to talk to.  Would someone like to message me instead?


----------



## jcsepjj

Daniel Wu on Alicia and Tomb Raider, it bodes well that someone who's done as much action as he has is impressed by her;






http://www.hypable.com/daniel-wu-into-the-badlands-interview/


----------



## jcsepjj

readingnook said:


> Do you guys ever discuss blind items here or are those off limits/inappropriate?  I'm really struggling with this and have no one to talk to.  Would someone like to message me instead?



No, we rarely talk about them because they are so clearly always fake, and very often made up by the same people. But you are aloud to share whatever you'd like, or send a pm if you're more comfortable with that


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Do you guys ever discuss blind items here or are those off limits/inappropriate?  I'm really struggling with this and have no one to talk to.  Would someone like to message me instead?



Well.....speaking for myself, blind items are scurrilous attempts to discredit people anonymously with zero evidence to back them up. There is much to suggest that gossip "tips" are sent to the sites that circulate blind items by people with malicious intent. For example, Alicia is loathed by a certain section of Michael Fassbender fans; they have actually boasted about sending their "stories" to such sites. It is also fairly obvious that sites circulating blind items trawl the internet looking for "dirt" on celebrities and get much of their fodder from fan blogs. 

So bottom line - blind items are pathetic rubbish!

If you want more background on the spiteful behaviour of a small section of MF "fans" towards Alicia drop me a direct message, but I warn you, it's not for the faint hearted!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Read my vignettes about scarf sex and their adopted cat kangaroo instead. They're just as likely to be true and MUCH better written [emoji6]


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> They're just as likely to be true and MUCH better written [emoji6]


  Ahahah.

I would love to do that.  Where are they


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Read my vignettes about scarf sex and their adopted cat kangaroo instead. They're just as likely to be true and MUCH better written [emoji6]



Always enjoy your vignettes - last week's one was a classic! Think I missed that one.... I'm sure I'd have remembered the scarf sex [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Raise your hand if you're barfing at that ****ty daily express article  [emoji112]


----------



## readingnook

I'm sorry is there a link?
eta.  oh sorry, i just read it now.  at least, for me, there's nothing critical of her.  but yes, the framing of her as his gf...what a strange way to headline.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What are we talking about?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What are we talking about?



Not a clue...!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Click bait with an exceptionally annoying headline. Why drag him into an article about an upcoming project that has nothing to do with him?

It's like saying "Who is Michael Fassbender? Unemployed non-Oscar winner, Alicia vikander's boyfriend."


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3661115
> 
> 
> Click bait with an exceptionally annoying headline. Why drag him into an article about an upcoming project that has nothing to do with him?
> 
> It's like saying "Who is Michael Fassbender? Unemployed non-Oscar winner, Alicia vikander's boyfriend."



Well that's the way the tabloid press rolls...

I saw this reply to the headline on twitter - not as harsh as yours but makes the same point!


----------



## readingnook

I have seen more replies now on Twitter that put that article in its place.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3661115
> 
> 
> Click bait with an exceptionally annoying headline. Why drag him into an article about an upcoming project that has nothing to do with him?
> 
> It's like saying "Who is Michael Fassbender? Unemployed non-Oscar winner, Alicia vikander's boyfriend."



Wasnt this girl supposed to be working with Alexander Skarsgards personal trainer from Tarzan?

Looks like her only workout is applying tanning lotion on herself. And also stuffing her bra. Yea thats about it.


----------



## jcsepjj

Esizzle said:


> Wasnt this girl supposed to be working with Alexander Skarsgards personal trainer from Tarzan?
> 
> Looks like her only workout is applying tanning lotion on herself. And also stuffing her bra. Yea thats about it.



Yes and apparently she forced her trainer Magnus who's been living with her in South Africa for the past four months to apply tanning lotion on himself too, look at the poor man: 




[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] someone save him.


----------



## Flatsy

Esizzle said:


> Wasnt this girl supposed to be working with Alexander Skarsgards personal trainer from Tarzan?
> 
> Looks like her only workout is applying tanning lotion on herself. And also stuffing her bra. Yea thats about it.


Yes, I'm sure all of the Tomb Raider fans are going to be really disappointed when they see that she doesn't look like Tarzan in this movie.


----------



## jcsepjj

Flatsy said:


> Yes, I'm sure all of the Tomb Raider fans are going to be really disappointed when they see that she doesn't look like Tarzan in this movie.



I for one am always disappointed when people don't look like Alexander Skarsgard!


----------



## Flatsy

jcsepjj said:


> I for one am always disappointed when people don't look like Alexander Skarsgard!


He does look good in drag.  That would be a good solution for those who, apparently, want Lara Croft to be 6'5" and have arms the size of tree trunks.


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3661115
> 
> Click bait with an exceptionally annoying headline. Why drag him into an article about an upcoming project that has nothing to do with him?
> 
> It's like saying "Who is Michael Fassbender? Unemployed non-Oscar winner, Alicia vikander's boyfriend."


The content is innocuous,but  it's obviously click bait. We're not talking about an incredibly reputable publication.. The funny thing is that these headlines don't even make sense. The whole "she has used him for publicity" narrative pushed by _some _people has always  been hilarious because,objectively,he doesn't have that kind of name recognition. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Well.....speaking for myself, blind items are scurrilous attempts to discredit people anonymously with zero evidence to back them up. *There is much to suggest that gossip "tips" are sent to the sites that circulate blind items by people with malicious intent.* For example, Alicia is loathed by a certain section of Michael Fassbender fans; they have actually boasted about sending their "stories" to such sites. It is also fairly obvious that sites circulating blind items trawl the internet looking for "dirt" on celebrities and get much of their fodder from fan blogs. So bottom line - blind items are pathetic rubbish! If you want more background on the spiteful behaviour of a small section of MF "fans" towards Alicia drop me a direct message, but I warn you, it's not for the faint hearted!


 It's blatantly obvious when the same stories (almost word for word) that circulate on the usual  tumblr blogs suddenly appear on those sites. It's sad and pathetic.



readingnook said:


> Being new to this thread, I started reading from page 1.  I'm amazed at all the vitriol spouted here against AV, in the earlier pages, for whatever reasons people may have.  Of course everyone has their own opinion, but some of it seems crazy unreasonable...and undeserved.  I am reading these now and wondering how much bashing is going on in this thread...I am vaguely aware that some of this hate - some but not all -  comes from fans of her current boyfriend...  All I will say is whatever happens between them is obviously private, as much as we would like to speculate.  I do believe it's a real relationship for what it's worth, and I wish them happiness.  *As a fan of Alicia, I don't believe the negative things people say  : ) *


These "negative things" really come from the _same _people and the _same _places. And I've always read nice things from people who have actually met and worked with her. I also appreciate that she's not on social media. It's refreshing,and it's another thing they've in common. You see them only when they're promoting something.



> One of the things I would really love to know the dish on is why Tulip Fever keeps getting postponed, and what is the deal with the Weinstein Company (*of course I know she didn't sell her soul*, but I still would like to know what the deal is/ was).


Well,in that case I guess her film would have been treated differently.. Joking aside,it's just Weinstein's MO,at least over the past few years.  Release dates that change all the time,films that are bought and then shelved when they decide to focus on other films with more Oscar potential. Also,financially speaking,it's rumored that they've some problems,so it's not really surprising. Let's hope it gets at least a limited release. A film like Suite Française has never been released in the United States.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> He does look good in drag.  That would be a good solution for those who, apparently, want Lara Croft to be 6'5" and have arms the size of tree trunks.



Skarsgard does drag? He's not my cup of tea but each to their own.

In related matters why on earth would anyone expect Alicia to bulk up like a man?? Or is it just another ploy to make spiteful remarks about her? Seems to be a hobby for some people....


----------



## Morgane

Flatsy said:


> Yes, I'm sure all of the Tomb Raider fans are going to be really disappointed when they see that she doesn't look like Tarzan in this movie.


I've taken a look at a TR forum and the response to the first images is very positive. She looks near identical to rebooted Lara and her upper body is muscular enough for her role. Lara Croft (old and new version) has never been "bulky".

https://twitter.com/silencio_sala/status/848568530438168576/video/1
@silencio_sala  Así suena la #BSO de #Inmersión una obra de Wim Wenders protagonizada por James McAvoy  y Alicia Vikander


Photographed by Henny Garfunkel  (Toronto Film Festival 2013)













W magazine 2012 (Caitlin Cronenberg)


----------



## Flatsy

pearlyqueen said:


> Skarsgard does drag? He's not my cup of tea but each to their own.
> 
> In related matters why on earth would anyone expect Alicia to bulk up like a man?? Or is it just another ploy to make spiteful remarks about her? Seems to be a hobby for some people....


He randomly showed up at a movie premiere in drag.  




Source: Pandoraboxx.com

It must be boredom or unhappiness for certain people to do nothing but continually make snide remarks about her and/or Fassbender.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> He randomly showed up at a movie premiere in drag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Pandoraboxx.com
> 
> It must be boredom or unhappiness for certain people to do nothing but continually make snide remarks about her and/or Fassbender.



LOL - I can never "unsee" this now!

Yeah, boredom, unhappiness, malicious nature, got to TRY to feel pity for such people, although they do test you to the limit!


----------



## readingnook

I saw this today, and although it's not related to Alicia, it's interesting to see what it's like.  This is about a girl from Australia who got a ballet scholarship at the school in the US.  I could see better what it was like when Alicia spoke about losing the "burn" for dance.

http://www.elle.com/life-love/g29690/ballet-high-school-experience/


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Always enjoy your vignettes - last week's one was a classic! Think I missed that one.... I'm sure I'd have remembered the scarf sex [emoji6][emoji6]


The scarf sex was brilliant!


----------



## readingnook

I was watching this Icona Pop video of I Love It, and Alicia is in it at around 0:42.  Does anyone know anything about this video?  It says 2012 so that's the time they were roommates in London.  It looks like they just maybe filmed a party and used the clips for the video.


----------



## readingnook

mollie12 said:


> A 30 minute interview with David Poland is here:
> 
> Her interview with Anne Thompson is here: http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompsononhollywood/alicia-vikander-talks-a-royal-affair-anna-karenina




First time watching these interviews.  The one with David was awkward but he got a little bit more out of her.  The one with Anne was not as comprehensive, but the questions were clearer.  (Oh, I want her to work with Ang Lee too!)  Both instances the interviewers didn't seem to have all the information they needed, but Alicia was poised and luminous.


----------



## Am.ande

Alicia for LV x Koons.
Source : g.granz

Not a fan of this collection ...


----------



## August_Lee

I couldn't find this on YouTube but Alicia did voice over for an American Express commercial

here it is @ the source: https://mobile.twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/851578278284537857


----------



## pearlyqueen

Am.ande said:


> Alicia for LV x Koons.
> Source : g.granz
> 
> Not a fan of this collection ...



I remember this pic of Alicia and Michael at Jeff Koons birthday back in January in Cape Town:




Seemed a bit random at the time but makes sense now!


----------



## Am.ande

Alicia for ELLE France (april, 14th 2017)


----------



## readingnook

Am.ande said:


> Alicia for ELLE France (april, 14th 2017)


Her arms.


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> I couldn't find this on YouTube but Alicia did voice over for an American Express commercial
> 
> here it is @ the source: https://mobile.twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/851578278284537857



I love it!  I wonder if it's going to air on US TV - I don't think I recall seeing any other ads.  Amex Platinum Card has revised some of their benefits, so I wonder if they are trying to promote more.  I am impressed that they chose her.


----------



## Selayang430

Louis Vuitton with Jeff Koons


----------



## aprilmayjune

> Hannah John-Kamen, who is also in Steven Spielberg’s upcoming sci-fi film _Ready Player One_, has just been cast in _Tomb Raider_ as lead actress Alicia Vikander’s flatmate and best friend. MGM and Warner Bros are co-producing the film. GK Films had previously acquired the film rights in 2011 from Square Enix Ltd. Graham King is serving as producer. She is the sixth lead in the film. Also co-starring is Dominic West (_The Affair_), Daniel Wu (_Into the Badlands_) and Walt Goggins (_The Hateful Eight_).
> 
> _Tomb Raider_, written by Geneva Robertson-Dworet, follows a young and determined Lara Croft “on a path toward becoming a global hero.” The film is currently in production in South Africa and will be released March 16, 2018. John-Kamen is represented by Paradigm, Luber Roklin Entertainment and Scott Marshall Partners.


source

not sure what her character's name is or if it relates to the video game but damn she is beautiful


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> source
> 
> not sure who's she playing but damn she is beautiful
> View attachment 3667533
> 
> View attachment 3667534
> 
> View attachment 3667535



Apparently she's playing Lara's best friend and flat mate in London. Hannah is from Yorkshire in England and has been in a few TV shows here.


----------



## mollie12

She must still be in South Africa?  I can't imagine why she wouldn't have been required to attend that swank Paris LV party introducing the new Jeff Koons collection, which she's the face of, if she was just a short plane/train ride away in London.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> She must still be in South Africa?  I can't imagine why she wouldn't have been required to attend that swank Paris LV party introducing the new Jeff Koons collection, which she's the face of, if she was just a short plane/train ride away in London.



Michael was spotted eating breakfast at Cape Town International Airport this morning and then at Johannesburg airport around 3 and a half hours later. Looks like they left CT this morning but aren't headed to London straight away.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael was spotted eating breakfast at Cape Town International Airport this morning and then at Johannesburg airport around 3 and a half hours later. Looks like they left CT this morning but aren't headed to London straight away.



I wouldn't automatically assume they're travelling together though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I wouldn't automatically assume they're travelling together though.



Seems more than likely to me; Michael's spent the best part of 2017 in South Africa with Alicia. He's pictured at the airport eating opposite someone this morning, 48 hours after the Tomb Raider shoot there wrapped. They're a couple so I think it's fair to assume they were travelling together.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Why can't I see this man at the airport sheesh!


----------



## readingnook

Wait I don't understand.  Even if they are travelling together, Alicia already missed the LV party?


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Wait I don't understand.  Even if they are travelling together, Alicia already missed the LV party?



Well Alicia wasn't at any LV party and as of yesterday she was still in SA; the girl who took the pic of Michael eating breakfast at CT airport yesterday confirmed the date and that Alicia was with him:




As Michael was spotted in Johannesburg airport a few hours later it seems they are being tourists in SA before heading back to London [emoji3]

Btw - the hat next to Michael on the table looks very "Tomb Raider-ish"!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He's very serious about that breakfast.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He's very serious about that breakfast.



He's a man who enjoys his food!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And good for him. It's just funny how concentrated he looks.


----------



## readingnook

https://twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/853286848810168320/photo/1

I think these are beautiful.


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> on gettin that tomb raider bod
> http://www.self.com/story/alicia-vikander-lara-croft-tomb-raider-exclusive-pics-training



There was a Swedish interview with Magnus Lygdbäck the other day with some additional tidbits.

Before the film was even scheduled, Alicia initiated a meeting with Magnus and Roar to discuss the character, what she should radiate and what skills Alicia would need to acquire.
Alicia has put on 6-7 kg (13-15 lbs.) muscle mass.
Almost needless to say, he praises her determination and work ethics.
http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/film/a/oo410/sa-byggde-alicia-vikander-tomb-raider-kroppen


----------



## Tivo

His legs are so skinny.


----------



## readingnook

http://www.slashfilm.com/the-man-from-uncle-sequel-is-being-written/

Is this a joke?


----------



## readingnook

and if it's not, are they saying that Gaby isn't going to be in it??


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


> http://www.slashfilm.com/the-man-from-uncle-sequel-is-being-written/
> 
> Is this a joke?



Doesn’t look like a joke to me, and Gaby would definitely be in it. 

They say the first film performed badly, but you might as well say it was too expensive to make. It had a $75M budget, and I really don’t know where all that money went. The action sequences were not very memorable.

They should focus on what was good in the first one – the interaction between the main characters, the comedy and the sixties style – make an effort with the plot this time and cut down on the action. That firm could probably be made for $40M or less, which might convince the studio.
I want to believe it is possible!


----------



## August_Lee

Scans from Elle France (April 2017)






















http://its-darkinsidee.tumblr.com/post/159656142463/alicia-vikander-portada-scans-para-elle-francia


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> Doesn’t look like a joke to me, and Gaby would definitely be in it.
> 
> They say the first film performed badly, but you might as well say it was too expensive to make. It had a $75M budget, and I really don’t know where all that money went. The action sequences were not very memorable.
> 
> They should focus on what was good in the first one – the interaction between the main characters, the comedy and the sixties style – make an effort with the plot this time and cut down on the action. That firm could probably be made for $40M or less, which might convince the studio.
> I want to believe it is possible!



Thanks.  I loved that movie, and I thought the humor was really good.  I agree with you about the action scenes.  I loved the group interaction and the styling!  And I thought the casting was perfect.  I guess my other fear is that - if it ever gets produced - Alicia will be uninterested in doing it.  But altogether, it's a long long way yet before anything on this could be solid.


----------



## jcsepjj

blueblues said:


> There was a Swedish interview with Magnus Lygdbäck the other day with some additional tidbits.
> 
> Before the film was even scheduled, Alicia initiated a meeting with Magnus and Roar to discuss the character, what she should radiate and what skills Alicia would need to acquire.
> Alicia has put on 6-7 kg (13-15 lbs.) muscle mass.
> Almost needless to say, he praises her determination and work ethics.
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/film/a/oo410/sa-byggde-alicia-vikander-tomb-raider-kroppen



Would it be possible for you to send the whole article? I don't have a subscript so I can't read it :/ 

You can tell in pictures that she's gained a lot of muscles, her shoulders, chest and arms looks a lot bigger then they did 6 months ago.


----------



## jcsepjj

The UNCLE sequel is far from a done deal, basically Armie asked Lionel to start working on a script and he said he might do it, here's a link to the video of the interview : 
http://collider.com/man-from-uncle-2-armie-hammer/

But Armie has told fans to keep bugging Warner Brothers about wanting a sequel because they are the ones who has to green light it, cast and crew are apparently onboard. 

It's fun to hear Ben Wheatley say he liked TMFU, I'm sure Alicia and Armies chemistry in that was a big reason for the Freakshift casting


----------



## readingnook

Oh, finally a source for all the articles that came out yesterday.    Yes, it sounds very vague in that context...In spite of TMFU not doing well in $$, it seems a lot of people ask about a sequel.  I liked hearing Ben Wheatley saying he liked it - yes I think the chemistry was very apparent, and he must get that or he wouldn't cast them.


----------



## blueblues

The funny thing about TMFU is that it has become almost a cult film afterwards. There is a fan base now.
I love the way Armie is promoting the project. If he, Henry and Guy are onboard, I cannot imagine Alicia turning it down. Also, he has several month to convince her during the Freakshift shoot. 
It will probably be at least a year until we know though.

@jcsepjj  I’ll PM the article to you. I’m not sure if we are allowed to post in a foreign language here. Most of it is the same as the SELF article.


----------



## August_Lee

Harvey Weinstein asked about Tulip Fever



> *When and why do you make decisions to push back release dates? Alicia Vikander'sTulip Fever may be the most egregious example.*
> 
> I try to do what's best for the movie, and try to find the slot that works. And a lot of it today is Alicia Vikander is in South Africa. She loves the movie and she's doing _Lara Croft,_ what am I gonna do? I don't have her to promote the movie. Unfortunately, my movies are not dependent on 30 second TV spots. I wish they were. It would make it a lot easier to schedule them. I have to schedule around the talent, and sometimes the talent says, "I've got another movie," "I have another priority," "I just took a job. Surprise!" It's not Machiavellian, it's just practical. It's embarrassing but we seem to do OK. We've done this for a long time and we've juggled the schedule enough over the years, but I don't think it's to anybody's detriment


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...***-his-dream-produce-oscars-spielberg-992257


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> Harvey Weinstein asked about Tulip Fever
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...***-his-dream-produce-oscars-spielberg-992257



Thank you!  Y'all know I wanted to get to the borrow of this lol!


----------



## readingnook

readingnook said:


> Thank you!  Y'all know I wanted to get to the borrow of this lol!


*bottom*    ugh.  And I just re read it, and I hope I'm not detecting any snark on his part...(but I don't think so, but what do I know)


----------



## jcsepjj

August_Lee said:


> Harvey Weinstein asked about Tulip Fever
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...***-his-dream-produce-oscars-spielberg-992257



It does kind of sound like he's blaming Alicia for being too busy to promote it. There could be some truth to that, especially when they decided on first releasing it in the middle of last summer and she was just about to start Jason Bourne promo but they've had two years to release it. I'm sure there was plenty of chances for Alicia to take some time off whatever she's been up to, she's incredibly loyal to her projects and always does as much promo as possible. And it's not like Tulip Fever will have three weeks of promo. A weekend of press and a premiere would suffice. I think it's more likely Weinstein wants to release it when he thinks it will earn the most money back, he knows it's not going to do well in box office and is too afraid to release it. Let's hope it's finally out this summer.


----------



## jooa

@lisaeldridgemakeup
New @louisvuitton #lvxkoons campaign! Bronzed goddess #aliciavikander brilliantly by #mertandmarcus Hair @1malcolmedwards #lisaeldridgemakeup -#lisaeldridge #lvxkoons #louisvuitton #jeffkoons


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


> https://twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/843837939859800065
> This appeared on my twitter today - ageing makeup.  I guess it never appeared in the The Light Between Oceans movie.  Is the link working?







So I guess that would be the picture that she sent to her parents with the comment that filming was going well, but she felt a bit tired.


----------



## readingnook

It's pretty amazing...
And yes I recall her telling that story.  I can't quite remember where.  Was it on Skavlan?


----------



## jcsepjj

blueblues said:


> So I guess that would be the picture that she sent to her parents with the comment that filming was going well, but she felt a bit tired.



She also said she went to bar to see if anyone could tell it wasn't real


----------



## jooa

*https://www.instagram.com/mertalas/*
*@mertalas
When we were set with the greatest Jeff Koons and talented and gorgeous Alicia Vikander for @louisvuitton*


----------



## readingnook

jcsepjj said:


> She also said she went to bar to see if anyone could tell it wasn't real



That sounds like fun!  Did she say what happened?


----------



## blueblues

Found it! It was at the London premiere.


----------



## readingnook

I enjoyed it so much!  Thank you.


----------



## Selayang430

Tulip Fever - Korean poster - coming soon


----------



## jcsepjj




----------



## aprilmayjune

Omg such a good trailer!


----------



## readingnook

Looking forward to this.  Does this complete all of Alicia's films that are complete but haven't been released?


----------



## Morgane

Coming out soon.. 
This trailer is better than the first one. I'm also looking  forward to  this,at least for the performances.



readingnook said:


> I was watching this Icona Pop video of I Love It, and Alicia is in it at around 0:42.  Does anyone know anything about this video?  It says 2012 so that's the time they were roommates in London.  It looks like they just maybe filmed a party and used the clips for the video.


Do you know that I've never noticed her? 



readingnook said:


> https://twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/853286848810168320/photo/1
> 
> I think these are beautiful.


Yes,I actually prefer the BTS shots of that W magazine cover. Lindbergh also chose her for this year's Pirelli calendar. Evidently they worked well together.



Am.ande said:


> Alicia for LV x Koons.
> Source : g.granz
> 
> Not a fan of this collection ...


I'm not a great fan either and I expected something else from a collaboration with him,even if it's not really surprising.
But there's great attention to detail,and I kind of like the Van Gogh clutch. I'm sure this collection will be popular.
Anyway, I like the shots for the campaign inspired to his gazing ball series (like the collection).


----------



## Morgane

blueblues said:


> There was a Swedish interview with Magnus Lygdbäck the other day with some additional tidbits.
> 
> Before the film was even scheduled, Alicia initiated a meeting with Magnus and Roar to discuss the character, what she should radiate and what skills Alicia would need to acquire.
> Alicia has put on 6-7 kg (13-15 lbs.) muscle mass.
> Almost needless to say, he praises her determination and work ethics.
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/film/a/oo410/sa-byggde-alicia-vikander-tomb-raider-kroppen


She took her preparation very seriously. I recall that she was in CT with him in early December. When  she was supposed  to be ill and alone somewhere in Mexico,at least according to _very reliable _tumblr sources. Someone had to explain why she wasn't annoying the Assassin's Creed cast.



jcsepjj said:


> It does kind of sound like he's blaming Alicia for being too busy to promote it. There could be some truth to that, especially when they decided on first releasing it in the middle of last summer and she was just about to start Jason Bourne promo but they've had two years to release it. I'm sure there was plenty of chances for Alicia to take some time off whatever she's been up to, she's incredibly loyal to her projects and always does as much promo as possible. *And it's not like Tulip Fever will have three weeks of promo. A weekend of press and a premiere would suffice. *I think it's more likely Weinstein wants to release it when he thinks it will earn the most money back, he knows it's not going to do well in box office and is too afraid to release it. Let's hope it's finally out this summer.


This. She could have easily promoted it last summer. Honestly,I think he doesn't care and they're  just prioritizing other films,maybe for financial problems too. He's also famous for interfering with the final cut,so I wouldn't exclude a beef with the director or other producers.
Let's see if it will be released in the United States and if it will get some promotion. Macbeth was basically released without promotion.


----------



## August_Lee

https://mobile.twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/857100713327038466


----------



## readingnook

Oh...now I understand the hat comment.


readingnook said:


> Looking forward to this.  Does this complete all of Alicia's films that are complete but haven't been released?



Oh, i forgot about Submergence and Euphoria!


----------



## scarlet555

http://blindgossip.com/?p=83674

[Blind Gossip] This one is a bit of a shocker, as this acclaimed film actress works on multiple projects every year and seems to lead a very clean and healthy life.

She will definitely be on stage at this year’s Academy Awards. However, while other actresses are preparing for the big night by getting their hair highlighted or getting a fresh round of Botox or raiding their stylist’s closet, our beautiful girl had to take care of something a little more pressing than her appearance.

She had to get sober!

She recently did a stint in a rehab facility that is not located in the United States. It turns out that she has a serious pill problem. Painkillers. When she’s stressed out, she goes to the pills.

What could be stressing her out? Well, she was very disappointed that a project she was expected to be nominated this year didn’t do well. Oh, and there’s that actor who was in the movie with her. Whatever is she going to do with him?

Yes, we’ve told you about the movie nomination issue and the boyfriend issue before. The rehab thing, though, is brand new.

We wish her well in her recovery.

Similar: To The Bank

Actress:

Actor:

Clues:

Blind gossip about fake relationship and Alicia having drug/alcohol problems.  All these all lies?  Some blind gossip have been proven true...  go figure.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Seriously... Get a grip people. When exactly did she find time to go to rehab? Yeah, she looks and acts like a total drunk and drug addict. LMAO. You people need to stop, it's embarrassing, really.


----------



## scarlet555

haha, they said it would be a shocker, so fan would not believe.  If it is the truth, they rely on on fans to make seem unbelievable... or insult people who bring it up.  No one said you had to have class as a fan.  

Not sure why people/fans feel like they know everything about actors/actresses.  Some rumors might be true, would that be so shocking? 

But hey don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm only shocked at people who cannot use common sense. She filmed two movies before training and arriving on the set of TR. When was this rehab? They should try harder, otherwise keep talking to the stupids.

Oh, I hope this thread is not getting polluted and infested by the crazys. Up to today it was such a pleasant place to get news on her projects and whereabouts, which easily prove the nonsense you just came here with is dumb and wrong.

I have no desire to shoot anyone. If you you are going to make serious allegations about someone, have the guts to name your sources, or please provide evidence. Come on...


----------



## scarlet555

Here's another one to address the time for rehab... rumored to be Alicia Vik.
Chill everyone, this is a gossip thread.... have fun instead.

*http://blindgossip.com/?p=84951#more-84951*
*EXCLUSIVE!*
[Blind Gossip] This big action-adventure flick is being shot in various locations around the world.

A short lull was planned while they were shifting cast and crew and equipment from one country to another country.

Well, that lull got extended by a considerable margin.

What? This is a very high-budget film with a huge crew! What happened? Why in the world would they add unnecessary days or weeks of inactivity to the shooting schedule?

Get out your air quotes!

It turns out that the young female lead needed a “break.” She was suffering from “exhaustion.” By claiming that she is “exhausted”, producers could take her off line to taper her off of her “medication.”

They planned to have her pop her head up every few days for a public appearance or a photo op with her “boyfriend” so you wouldn’t suspect anything is wrong.

That concludes our air quotes for today.

We wish our young actress well. We just hope she doesn’t end up like Chris Farley.

Similar: A Painful Scene At A Restaurant

Actress:

Film:

[Optional] Think a break will do the trick?


----------



## aprilmayjune

While tracing the genesis of these blind items is interesting, once you've done it they're impossible to believe


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

There's no story unless you have evidence. NEXT...


----------



## blueblues

Now for some real news, this is what IMDB has to say about Tulip Fever releases ATM.

Denmark -         2017
Croatia     -       2017
Greece      -      23 February 2017
Sweden     -      14 July 2017
Germany    -      August 2017
New Zealand -  10 August 2017
Singapore -       24 August 2017
Canada  -          25 August 2017    (limited)
USA  -              25 August 2017
Netherlands  -  31 August 2017
Estonia -          1 September 2017
Norway  -         1 September 2017
Poland   -         8 September 2017

UK is still missing, but I assume it will come up soon.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> There's no story unless you have evidence. NEXT...



We all know the origins of these pathetic blind items. Similar nonsense was posted on Michael's thread this week; these posts kind of sum them up:







The origin of this rubbish is anonymous poison constantly spewed on internet blogs by disaffected fan girls with an axe to grind. Beggars belief that anyone could treat it seriously.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> Now for some real news, this is what IMDB has to say about Tulip Fever releases ATM.
> 
> Denmark -         2017
> Croatia     -       2017
> Greece      -      23 February 2017
> Sweden     -      14 July 2017
> Germany    -      August 2017
> New Zealand -  10 August 2017
> Singapore -       24 August 2017
> Canada  -          25 August 2017    (limited)
> USA  -              25 August 2017
> Netherlands  -  31 August 2017
> Estonia -          1 September 2017
> Norway  -         1 September 2017
> Poland   -         8 September 2017
> 
> UK is still missing, but I assume it will come up soon.
> 
> View attachment 3680153



It's very frustrating that there is no UK release date. Apparently it is a joint American British film shot in England too.... do we know who the UK distributor is? 
I saw this brief article in the UK Independent today that reiterated the lack of a UK release date:

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...n-amsterdam-shakespeare-in-love-a7703906.html


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^^ I know these stories are ridiculous, she thinks I'm upset about them and I'm not. It's just annoying that they have to come here to look for attention. Go to your blind site and have fun, just leave us be.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> Here's another one to address the time for rehab... rumored to be Alicia Vik.
> Chill everyone, *this is a gossip thread*.... have fun instead.
> 
> *http://blindgossip.com/?p=84951#more-84951*
> *EXCLUSIVE!*
> [Blind Gossip] This big action-adventure flick is being shot in various locations around the world.
> 
> A short lull was planned while they were shifting cast and crew and equipment from one country to another country.
> 
> Well, that lull got extended by a considerable margin.
> 
> What? This is a very high-budget film with a huge crew! What happened? Why in the world would they add unnecessary days or weeks of inactivity to the shooting schedule?
> 
> Get out your air quotes!
> 
> It turns out that the young female lead needed a “break.” She was suffering from “exhaustion.” By claiming that she is “exhausted”, producers could take her off line to taper her off of her “medication.”
> 
> They planned to have her pop her head up every few days for a public appearance or a photo op with her “boyfriend” so you wouldn’t suspect anything is wrong.
> 
> That concludes our air quotes for today.
> 
> We wish our young actress well. We just hope she doesn’t end up like Chris Farley.
> 
> Similar: A Painful Scene At A Restaurant
> 
> Actress:
> 
> Film:
> 
> [Optional] Think a break will do the trick?


This isnt a gossip thread, its a worship thread! HAHA I am scared for you for posting this.
Blind gossip seems to be the gift that keeps on giving. I wonder what medication she is supposed to be on according to this article.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> ^^ I know these stories are ridiculous, she thinks I'm upset about them and I'm not. It's just annoying that they have to come here to look for attention. Go to your blind site and have fun, just leave us be.



Amen to all this! 

Sadly there are some who delight in slandering people - makes you wonder why? Lack of morals or too much immersion in the rabid culture of insidious poisonous gossip and rumour so prevalent in certain parts of the world? Either way it's nothing to be proud of and not healthy.


----------



## Allie28

You know who did have a terrible narcotics addiction?  Prince.  He died from it.  It made me sad.  It's certainly nothing I would make light of, relish, or be happy about.

This is all because a new pic emerged of them together in SA.  They have to come up with an excuse or a story.  First, to question the validity of the pic and sightings.  Second, to attack and malign Alicia.  They have to fuel this narrative because they certainly don't want to discuss how their tumblr leaders were proven wrong, as they always are.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> This isnt a gossip thread, its a worship thread! HAHA I am scared for you for posting this.
> Blind gossip seems to be the gift that keeps on giving. I wonder what medication she is supposed to be on according to this article.


that's too much detail for a story that needs to be flexible enough to adapt to any new picture or circumstance. It's cocaine one day, heroin the next, painkillers the next...the only consistent detail is that she's _definitely _injecting it between her toes (?????)

For sources that think they're writers, they're...really bad at it. There are hundreds novels and memoirs about drug addiction out there--Burrough's _Junkie, _anything by Tony O'Neill, I personally am a huge fan of Elizabeth Wertzel's _More, Now, Again..._at least get the basics right, if you're determined to play in that sandbox.


----------



## readingnook

Do you know that I've never noticed her? 

Yes,I actually prefer the BTS shots of that W magazine cover. Lindbergh also chose her for this year's Pirelli calendar. Evidently they worked well together.

@Morgane
I found that by accident, and someone has explained that she is dancing with her ex.  I am curious about the vid and how it was produced, etc.
You mean she's doing a second Pirelli calendar with him?  That's awesome.  I think he's a great photographer.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> that's too much detail for a story that needs to be flexible enough to adapt to any new picture or circumstance. It's cocaine one day, heroin the next, painkillers the next...the only consistent detail is that she's _definitely _injecting it between her toes (?????)
> 
> For sources that think they're writers, they're...really bad at it. There are hundreds novels and memoirs about drug addiction out there--Burrough's _Junkie, _anything by Tony O'Neill, I personally am a huge fan of Elizabeth Wertzel's _More, Now, Again..._at least get the basics right, if you're determined to play in that sandbox.


Lol. Dying at the book recs!! Haha


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> You know who did have a terrible narcotics addiction?  Prince.  He died from it.  It made me sad.  It's certainly nothing I would make light of, relish, or be happy about.
> 
> This is all because a new pic emerged of them together in SA.  They have to come up with an excuse or a story.  First, to question the validity of the pic and sightings.  Second, to attack and malign Alicia.  They have to fuel this narrative because they certainly don't want to discuss how their tumblr leaders were proven wrong, as they always are.



Yes, you're quite right, all these invented stories and shameful lies as some kind of warped revenge for Alicia being Michael's partner. It's actually sick. I suppose they think/hope that by continually repeating them their slanderous narrative will obtain some kind of momentum. 
However, as we know, despite two years of this activity they have achieved absolutely nothing except to fuel disgust at their despicable behaviour. Alicia and Michael look rock solid and she is clearly extremely important to him, as he is to her. They are recognised as partners by their nearest and dearest and the wider world and most people are happy for them and wish them well. Most importantly they both look very happy and healthy! I can vouch for that with my own eyes having seen them together for well over an hour and a half. You know that aura that people who are happy and in love have? Well trust me, they have it in abundance, and it's palpable!


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, you're quite right, all these invented stories and shameful lies as some kind of warped revenge for Alicia being Michael's partner. It's actually sick. I suppose they think/hope that by continually repeating them their slanderous narrative will obtain some kind of momentum.
> However, as we know, despite two years of this activity they have achieved absolutely nothing except to fuel disgust at their despicable behaviour. Alicia and Michael look rock solid and she is clearly extremely important to him, as he is to her. They are recognised as partners by their nearest and dearest and the wider world and most people are happy for them and wish them well. Most importantly they both look very happy and healthy! I can vouch for that with my own eyes having seen them together for well over an hour and a half. You know that aura that people who are happy and in love have? Well trust me, they have it in abundance, and it's palpable!



I certainly would take the word of someone who's actually met them and spent time in their presence over someone who only knows them through BIs and tumblr anons.  And their imagination that wants to believe the worst in them.


----------



## readingnook

Well, she was right in that I AM shocked, lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Well, she was right in that I AM shocked, lol.



Shocked that anyone with half a brain would think that rubbish has any relevance - right..?!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## scarlet555

I am also shocked that the stupids and the half brains refuse to consider there could be truths to rumors.  Where there is smoke, there is fire, I am not here to create adversity, just to post, this is a celebrity news and gossip thread, you should visit the K Kardashian thread.  

What do you think the Hollywood currency is?


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> While tracing the genesis of these blind items is interesting, once you've done it they're impossible to believe


For those who actually know.. yes,it's just _embarrassing_.
And yes,as I've said,this stuff is _obviously_ submitted by his "fans". "Fans" is not really the right word..
Unless we're supposed to believe that it's just coincidental to see BIs about "shared publicists" ("Emma"!!) and "powerful producers" who are forcing them to keep up the facade (don't even try to understand why..),about actors in a PR relationship that expected to be nominated  when nobody didn't  even campaign in the first place..  Or,in this case,a BI about her doing rehab stints for a painkiller addiction  that is strangely similar (almost word for word) to one of those "anon stories" posted by one of those little tumblr gossip.. without considering that an old interview where Alicia speaks about the use of painkillers in ballet school is constantly brought up as a a proof that she's a deranged drug addict. 

I guess we're just skeptics..  Because,_maybe_,it's just coincidental that this last  BI about the production being delayed because the actress can't even show up on set _strangely_ appears,as Allie has already said,when there's a new pic in CT.
Without even knowing her shooting schedule,evidently for some people it's inconceivable that they're simply spending some days there. 
So,the current narrative is that "Emma" continues to plant sightings and old pics because the showmance is now supposed to cover her drug addiction,using these "public appearances"  (two fan pics that nobody cares about). 
It goes without saying that there're not any "unnecessary weeks and days of inactivity" because,if other supporting actors  finished to film 15/10 days ago,Alicia has surely done other additional work. 
And,above all,_in January _it was announced that shooting in South Africa was supposed to  wrap at the end of April and start in London in May:
http://www.iol.co.za/weekend-argus/entertainment/pics-lara-croft-set-to-raid-cape-town-7469159
But these are just little details..



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm only shocked at people who cannot use common sense. *She filmed two movies before training and arriving on the set of TR. When was this rehab?* They should try harder, otherwise keep talking to the stupids.


 According to a well-informed tumblr anon source,Alicia was in some Mexican rehab  when they were supposed to be in Mexico/Austin on vacation (he was on vacation alone,_obviously_),and that was the reason why she didn't annoy him during the AC promo tour. Someone had to explain _another _vacation and why an attention seeker like her wasted this opportunity! The fact that after their vacation,when he started to promote AC,she flew to CT with his trainer (she was actually _photographed )_ is another little detail..
I'm not even going to mention the people who saw them together in Mexico/Austin because the premise of these conspiracy theories is  that the Machiavellian "Emma" has been planting old pics,even perfectly timed airport sightings ,for months and months. Young fans ,random people,chefs,random surfers and every pr and marketing person in town have been hired to convince  the Vikassy skeptics that he was in CT.
Since nobody can control whatever people post on social media (sneaky pics,sightings),I'm curious to know if these skeptics think that Emma has locked him in some hotel room during all these months and weeks when he wasn't in South Africa.


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> that's too much detail for a story that needs to be flexible enough to adapt to any new picture or circumstance. It's cocaine one day, heroin the next, painkillers the next...*the only consistent detail is that she's definitely injecting it between her toes (?????)*
> 
> For sources that think they're writers, they're...really bad at it. There are hundreds novels and memoirs about drug addiction out there--Burrough's _Junkie, _anything by Tony O'Neill, I personally am a huge fan of Elizabeth Wertzel's _More, Now, Again..._at least get the basics right, if you're determined to play in that sandbox.


 Yes,her feet have been often analyzed to spot marks that should prove her multiple addictions. It doesn't matter if it's a mark left by shoes,if it's a scar. And if I'm not wrong Alicia underwent foot surgery.



pearlyqueen said:


> Amen to all this!
> 
> Sadly there are some who delight in slandering people - makes you wonder why? Lack of morals or too much immersion in the rabid culture of insidious poisonous gossip and rumour so prevalent in certain parts of the world? Either way it's nothing to be proud of and not healthy.


There's no filter when people comment online,and some people,obviously,don't have a healthy approach. It's what happens in every fandom. Look at the various Hiddleston,Cumberbatch and his poor wife,Evans and so on. Sometimes people are overinvested in a sick way,in other cases they simply take delight in degrading another woman (even knowing that they're lying). The latter in particular is a type of behavior that I've seen many times  in his "fandom".
What is worse is that we're not talking about teens,and age is not a justification in any case..
Famewhore,casting couch actress,heroin/coke/painkiller addict,crazy liar,nasty and mentally ill.. Do we need to comment?



readingnook said:


> Do you know that I've never noticed her?
> 
> Yes,I actually prefer the BTS shots of that W magazine cover. Lindbergh also chose her for this year's Pirelli calendar. Evidently they worked well together.
> 
> @Morgane
> I found that by accident, *and someone has explained that she is dancing with her ex.  *I am curious about the vid and how it was produced, etc.
> You mean she's doing a second Pirelli calendar with him?  That's awesome.  I think he's a great photographer.


I think you're confusing the W mag cover with the Du Jour photoshoot. The guy is a NYC Ballet dancer 
I was talking about this year's calendar.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Shocked that anyone with half a brain would think that rubbish has any relevance - right..?!! [emoji23][emoji23]



Exactly!  Lol.  And shocked at the sheer - I dunno - effort?  Of whoever created it.


----------



## readingnook

Oh, is that the reason she's "injecting in her feet"?  LOL!  And ballet dancers' feet aren't the prettiest in the first place, it's the sacrifice you have to make.


----------



## readingnook

scarlet555 said:


> I am also shocked that the stupids and the half brains refuse to consider there could be truths to rumors.  Where there is smoke, there is fire, I am not here to create adversity, just to post, this is a celebrity news and gossip thread, you should visit the K Kardashian thread.
> 
> What do you think the Hollywood currency is?



Kardashians...I shudder at the comparison.


----------



## jcsepjj

Poor Alicia, a drug addiction on top of everything? I thought she only sold the stuff? And with her already existing sex addiction, having sex with Harvey, Tom, Matt, Alexander, Armie, Henry and also blackmailing Michael on a daily basis to keep him from not leaving her must be exhausting, no wonder you turn to drugs to manage it all. Wasn't Mexico also the place where her and Alex had their secret rendevouz? Guess it's a great place for sinning.

All joking aside though, drug addiction is a serious issue and shouldn't be trivialised, Alicia was with him in Austin and went to Cape Town when he traveled to Mexico, so no need to worry about that, but it's so sweet how people who literally never care to contribute to this thread show concern and brought it to our attention [emoji854]


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> Omg such a good trailer!



I think this trailer was better then the first one but still not great, I guess they did what they could to make it more intense. 

I don't exactly have high hopes for this movie but I do hope we get some press and some pictures of Alicia and Christoph together. I love his dry sense of humour and he seems like someone Alicia would enjoy doing press with.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Exactly!  Lol.  And shocked at the sheer - I dunno - effort?  Of whoever created it.



You have to wonder at the logic of  "where there is smoke there is fire".... Have to hope that people who use this kind of justification are never selected to sit on a jury.......Not to mention that the origin of the "smoke" is very publicly evident in vicious slanderous internet blogs...

Whatever happened to facts, evidence and good old common sense? Just annoying details that don't fit the narrative so they are discarded? 

Don't know if you regularly check Michael's thread but his is periodically polluted by this kind of rubbish as well - the garbage invented about him is mind boggling. Totally ludicrous. 

Ultimately it can be depressing to be in the midst of so much hate. It has the potential of subtly destroying entertainment as something enjoyable. You can like a film or actor then go to the internet and find people who strive to poison your enjoyment with their own hatred and issues. Sad really.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> You have to wonder at the logic of  "where there is smoke there is fire".... Have to hope that people who use this kind of justification are never selected to sit on a jury.......Not to mention that the origin of the "smoke" is very publicly evident in vicious slanderous internet blogs...
> 
> Whatever happened to facts, evidence and good old common sense? Just annoying details that don't fit the narrative so they are discarded?
> 
> Don't know if you regularly check Michael's thread but his is periodically polluted by this kind of rubbish as well - the garbage invented about him is mind boggling. Totally ludicrous.
> 
> Ultimately it can be depressing to be in the midst of so much hate. It has the potential of subtly destroying entertainment as something enjoyable. You can like a film or actor then go to the internet and find people who strive to poison your enjoyment with their own hatred and issues. Sad really.



Yes, when I came here it was to find some relief from BI and hate.  I know that it definitely colored my own experience.  I can only imagine what the MF thread is like.


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> Coming out soon..
> This trailer is better than the first one. I'm also looking  forward to  this,at least for the performances.
> 
> 
> Do you know that I've never noticed her?
> 
> 
> Yes,I actually prefer the BTS shots of that W magazine cover. Lindbergh also chose her for this year's Pirelli calendar. Evidently they worked well together.
> 
> 
> I'm not a great fan either and I expected something else from a collaboration with him,even if it's not really surprising.
> But there's great attention to detail,and I kind of like the Van Gogh clutch. I'm sure this collection will be popular.
> Anyway, I like the shots for the campaign inspired to his gazing ball series (like the collection).





Morgane said:


> Yes,her feet have been often analyzed to spot marks that should prove her multiple addictions. It doesn't matter if it's a mark left by shoes,if it's a scar. And if I'm not wrong Alicia underwent foot surgery.
> 
> 
> There's no filter when people comment online,and some people,obviously,don't have a healthy approach. It's what happens in every fandom. Look at the various Hiddleston,Cumberbatch and his poor wife,Evans and so on. Sometimes people are overinvested in a sick way,in other cases they simply take delight in degrading another woman (even knowing that they're lying). The latter in particular is a type of behavior that I've seen many times  in his "fandom".
> What is worse is that we're not talking about teens,and age is not a justification in any case..
> Famewhore,casting couch actress,heroin/coke/painkiller addict,crazy liar,nasty and mentally ill.. Do we need to comment?
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing the W mag cover with the Du Jour photoshoot. The guy is a NYC Ballet dancer
> I was talking about this year's calendar.




Oh, you're right, I confused the W photoshoot with the Pirelli one!  Both are awesome, and it looks like they enjoyed working with each other (Peter).  She looks beautiful in blackandwhite and I think that's rare...

The dancing one I meant was the Icona Pop video for I Love It, she's dancing with her ex.  Although this is a lovely pic as well!


----------



## aprilmayjune

how is it time for the MET Gala again already?? any chance she'll be there?


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> how is it time for the MET Gala again already?? any chance she'll be there?



I've been wondering about that to, I doubt it but it would be a lovely surprise


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That would be lovely, but isn't she working at the moment? Also, she doesn't have anything to promote at the moment, well except maybe TF.


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> Poor Alicia, a drug addiction on top of everything? *I thought she only sold the stuff? *And with her already existing sex addiction, having sex with Harvey, Tom, Matt, Alexander, Armie, Henry and also blackmailing Michael on a daily basis to keep him from not leaving her must be exhausting, no wonder you turn to drugs to manage it all. Wasn't Mexico also the place where her and Alex had their secret rendevouz? Guess it's a great place for sinning.
> 
> All joking aside though, drug addiction is a serious issue and shouldn't be trivialised, Alicia was with him in Austin and went to Cape Town when he traveled to Mexico, so no need to worry about that, but it's so sweet how people who literally never care to contribute to this thread show concern and brought it to our attention [emoji854]


Those are her friends.. 
The point of those stories is that she was actually seen with him in Mexico. Puerto Vallarta,if I recall correctly. I think you're talking about his promotion for AC in Mexico before Christmas. The funny thing is that they were back in London a few days later before her trip in CT and his promo tour. I remember a pic taken at Chiltern Firehouse (photographic evidence!) Now the question is: when did she spend these weeks ill and alone in Mexico?



pearlyqueen said:


> You have to wonder at the logic of  "where there is smoke there is fire".... Have to hope that people who use this kind of justification are never selected to sit on a jury.......*Not to mention that the origin of the "smoke" is very publicly evident in vicious slanderous internet blogs...*
> 
> Whatever happened to facts, evidence and good old common sense? Just annoying details that don't fit the narrative so they are discarded?
> 
> Don't know if you regularly check Michael's thread but his is periodically polluted by this kind of rubbish as well - the garbage invented about him is mind boggling. Totally ludicrous.
> 
> Ultimately it can be depressing to be in the midst of so much hate. It has the potential of subtly destroying entertainment as something enjoyable. You can like a film or actor then go to the internet and find people who strive to poison your enjoyment with their own hatred and issues. Sad really.


It's not only that,these stories don't even make sense in the first place.
But,as you say,facts and evidence are always annoying details.


----------



## Morgane

One of her doubles wrapped yesterday:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BTidVFCldLi3UBsidkGGOOV_35RjeAPP44JSrA0/
I suppose she's still filming.
But..  weren't they shifting crew and equipment from one country to another country,like,a month ago? And they are adding "unnecessary weeks of inactivity" because the lead actress is on medication or whatever.. At least according to_ very reliable _sources_._


Interview with Daniel Wu:
http://www.hypable.com/daniel-wu-into-the-badlands-interview/
*"Is there anything you can tell us about your involvement in ‘Tomb Raider’ and what drew you to the role?*
What drew me to the role was two things, really. One is Alicia [Vikander]. I fell in love with her character in _Ex Machina_. I was like, this actress is amazing, I would love to work with her one day. And then I got this offer about two weeks before I was finishing season 2 of _Badlands_, and I was like, I’m in. The second was the location, South Africa, which is a country I love. I was married there, I have a property there. I used to go there once a year for the past dozen years, so I love that place, and to be able to work there is a great opportunity. So being able to work with Alicia and also working in a place I love is two great things that you can’t go wrong with.

It’s a reboot, it’s based off the 2013 reboot of the game, and obviously there’s changes here and there, but it’s the origin story of Lara, and so it goes back to her before she becomes the tomb raider that you knew in the original game. It’s a young Lara Croft, she’s figuring herself out, trying to find her way, and  I play a character,Lu Ren, who’s a ship captain who helps her along the way on this journey. She enlists me to help her find her father on this crazy journey, and I go with her. That’s pretty much all I can say right now. Alicia is amazing. She’s like a powerhouse. She’s really taken this thing by the horns. Considering she’s someone who’s never done action before, she just dove right into it, head first. I was pretty impressed. No fear."


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Pictures of Alicia and Michael in Cape Town. I don't know the date on these.

Source: zimbio.com


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Pictures of Alicia and Michael in Cape Town. I don't know the date on these.
> 
> Source: zimbio.com



These were taken at the wine farm they visited on Sunday 23rd April [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

Morgane said:


> One of her doubles wrapped yesterday:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTidVFCldLi3UBsidkGGOOV_35RjeAPP44JSrA0/
> I suppose she's still filming.
> But..  weren't they shifting crew and equipment from one country to another country,like,a month ago? And they are adding "unnecessary weeks of inactivity" because the lead actress is on medication or whatever.. At least according to_ very reliable _sources_._



I'm also surprised they are still in Cape Town, Roar talked about them wrapping up almost a month ago, but I guess he meant with some of the cast. He wrapped with Alexandre, Walton and Dominic (at least Dominic left, unsure if he's filming in London too) but Alicia and Daniel seem to still be there shooting. They had press days on set last week where tv came and did interviews and visited set so they are definitely still up and running. The actress playing Lara's friend who's filming with Alicia in London is just about to wrap up her shoot on Killjoy in US so she should be heading back to London soon too. Maybe her being busy is why they haven't been able to start in London yet? They probably started moving parts of the equipment and crew a few weeks ago.


----------



## jcsepjj

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Pictures of Alicia and Michael in Cape Town. I don't know the date on these.
> 
> Source: zimbio.com



The South African paparazzi work sloooow


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## Tivo

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Pictures of Alicia and Michael in Cape Town. I don't know the date on these.
> 
> Source: zimbio.com


That's my idea of the perfect afternoon. Smoking some weed with my man as we stroll through a scenic winery. Jealous!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Is it weed or a cigarette? Wine tasting is fun, especially in that region. Stellenbosch and the western cape area is so beautiful!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> These were taken at the wine farm they visited on Sunday 23rd April [emoji3]


I thought I recognized Michael's Indiana Jones outfit.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Tivo said:


> That's my idea of the perfect afternoon. Smoking some weed with my man as we stroll through a scenic winery. Jealous!



Lol, totally agree, the perfect afternoon [emoji7] but it's more likely roll up cigarettes - Michael has been rolling his cigarettes for the past few years.... a "healthier" option apparently...


----------



## aprilmayjune

don't worry blindgossip i got dis

Blind Item:  This Oscar nominated/winning actress and her full-frontal boyfriend who were previously papped working out together got a different kind of exercise last month when they grabbed a quickie in a Cape Town winery! Pictures showed him rebuttoning his shirt and the couple sharing a cigarette after doin' it in a secluded area before heading back to the winery, to get hammered probably.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

How is that even a blind?  Just say: we made this up because we just saw pictures of Michael and Alicia at a winery.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> don't worry blindgossip i got dis
> 
> Blind Item:  This Oscar nominated/winning actress and her full-frontal boyfriend who were previously papped working out together got a different kind of exercise last month when they grabbed a quickie in a Cape Town winery! Pictures showed him rebuttoning his shirt and the couple sharing a cigarette after doin' it in a secluded area before heading back to the winery, to get hammered probably.



Love it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

My only suggestion is to include the compulsory "foreign born" to each of them [emoji6]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Wait a minute... I thought they had a fake relationship?  Why are they having fun sex at a winery?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Wait a minute... I thought they had a fake relationship?  Why are they having fun sex at a winery?



Lol - when you enter the "fake relationship" realm you can wave goodbye to logic as well as morals and common sense! 

Incredible that Michael has taken nearly a year off acting to supposedly devote his time and energy to a fake relationship.... lol [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## readingnook

*Caroline-Mathilda*
Wait a minute... I thought they had a fake relationship?  Why are they having fun sex at a winery? 


Well he's walking ahead, so he's obviously trying to get away from her.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> How is that even a blind?  Just say: we made this up because we just saw pictures of Michael and Alicia at a winery.



YES lol.  These are fun blind items.  Wait till it gets picked up by some website...


----------



## aprilmayjune

readingnook said:


> And he's walking ahead, so he's obviously trying to get away from her.


picture below: michael fassbender, .5 seconds later


----------



## scarlet555

Finally this thread is picking up, and we have fans to thank for that and make fake BI gossip and their own fake memes to make this an exciting thread! 

Fans cannot distinguish between fantasy and reality anyways.  I am sure y'all have never heard of a fake relationship for PR purpose.  Talk about half-brains...


----------



## aprilmayjune

scarlet555 said:


> Finally this thread is picking up, and we have fans to thank for that and make fake BI gossip and their own fake memes to make this an exciting thread!
> 
> Fans cannot distinguish between fantasy and reality anyways.  I am sure y'all have never heard of a fake relationship for PR purpose.  Talk about half-brains...


Not fair that all the fake BIs are negative, is it? Gotta throw some positive energy into the universe. Thank god you came to straighten us out!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> Not fair that all the fake BIs are negative, is it? Gotta throw some positive energy into the universe. Thank god you came to straighten us out!


LMAO


----------



## readingnook

Ah, I knew it, the haters are already onto us!   That was quick.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

My half brain is apparently incapable of grasping how someone can be in a fake relationship for PR yet we rarely see said someone doing PR. Can someone be kind enough as to educate me on the definition of public relations? Don't you have to want to be seen going to the opening of every envelope in town. I.dont.get.it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> My half brain is apparently incapable of grasping how someone can be in a fake relationship for PR yet we rarely see said someone doing PR. Can someone be kind enough as to educate me on the definition of public relations? Don't you have to want to be seen going to the opening of every envelope in town. I.dont.get.it.



Like I said earlier - if you enter the "fake relationship" realm wave goodbye to logic!!

The warped mindsets are disturbing to say the very least....


----------



## Allie28

From the director of Tomb Raider.....

*roaruthaugThat's a wrap, South Africa!! Big thank you to the amazing crew! Your dedication, craftsmanship and spirit has made this such a wonderful experience. Can't wait to be back! #tombraider#tombraidermovie #southafrica *

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTq-rGwlH_S/

They just wrapped in SA.  Production was never halted so Alicia could "go into rehab".  But most of us already knew that.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Do we know the length of the shoot in London? In other words, are they almost done with filming? I don't like action movies...they take too long.


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> picture below: michael fassbender, .5 seconds later
> 
> View attachment 3687635



Poor man, the things he must have been through. At least he got to pick up some fashion advice from Walton while in Cape Town.  "Walton looks so cool in his hat, I bet I can pull it off too."


----------



## jcsepjj

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Do we know the length of the shoot in London? In other words, are they almost done with filming? I don't like action movies...they take too long.



Haven't heard anything, but shouldn't be more than a few weeks? Seems most of the cast has wrapped so it's probably only Alicia and Hannah shooting. Maybe they'll be done by June?


----------



## readingnook

https://twitter.com/VikanderITALY/status/860146485735952385/photo/1


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

jcsepjj said:


> Haven't heard anything, but shouldn't be more than a few weeks? Seems most of the cast has wrapped so it's probably only Alicia and Hannah shooting. Maybe they'll be done by June?


Thanks! Not very long now! The girl needs a break; she works too hard.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Thanks! Not very long now! The girl needs a break; she works too hard.


she'll get about a month before Freakshift starts, right?


----------



## readingnook

Did Freakshift say when they were starting?  I can't recall right now...so excited for that to start filming.


----------



## aprilmayjune

readingnook said:


> Did Freakshift say when they were starting?  I can't recall right now...so excited for that to start filming.


I think Ben Wheatley said early August...I'm even more excited for it after seeing Free Fire!


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> she'll get about a month before Freakshift starts, right?



Yeah, unless there's something we don't know of. There will probably be a few days of press for Tulip Fever too.


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> I think Ben Wheatley said early August...I'm even more excited for it after seeing Free Fire!



The more I read about Freakshift the more excited I'm getting. I wasn't too sure at first but it sound like it's going to be a really fun movie. We just can't take the plot too serious. Haven't seen Free Fire yet but it looks really fun!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

If she starts filming again in August, that gives her two months off, right?


----------



## aprilmayjune

1-2 months, depending on whether it's early or late June.

I highly recommend Free Fire--it's just the right kind of batshit insane, and Armie Hammer in particular is excellent. Bodes really well for Freakshift!


----------



## readingnook

jcsepjj said:


> The more I read about Freakshift the more excited I'm getting. I wasn't too sure at first but it sound like it's going to be a really fun movie. We just can't take the plot too serious. Haven't seen Free Fire yet but it looks really fun!



I am thinking of that audition she did with the zombies...  But probably Freakshift has actual dialogue, which could make all the difference!  I'm really looking forward to seeing Alicia in something not "too serious", where I can just enjoy watching the screen and the interaction without getting too invested in what's  driving the characters.  For example in TOY I was crying several times.  Knowing Alicia she'll find a way to make her character compelling anyway.


----------



## readingnook

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/latest/a9592682/met-gala-bathroom-celebrities-smoking/

Off topic but remember seeing Alicia in that photo taken by Alexa Chung in 2015?  This article reminded me of that...plus you can see Armie Hammer in the background...


----------



## readingnook

http://celebsip.com/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-are-living-the-hollywood-life/

??


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Do they know that they are as far away from Hollywood as you can get in these pictures?


----------



## readingnook

and the photos are reversed (mirrored), how odd


----------



## readingnook

Alicia Vikander Daily added some things on Twitter.

One is Alicia thanking the TR crew.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BTqzv7xgTtV/

And on that account is this invitation to TR wrap party for SA
View media item 2631 
Thank you AVD!  I hope you don't mind that I posted it here.  It was awesome to see the TR set.


----------



## jcsepjj

Already back in London.




https://twitter.com/lewisfennell/status/860608618110091264


----------



## readingnook

She looks good (from this distance lol)!  Can never tell if she wears her purses on her left or right shoulder.  I thought she has a preference for right side.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> She looks good (from this distance lol)!  Can never tell if she wears her purses on her left or right shoulder.  I thought she has a preference for right side.



In the fan pic at the winery she had it on her left shoulder:




But I've seen her use her right shoulder too... Maybe when she's with Michael she leaves her right arm free to hold his arm? Looked like she was doing that yesterday.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> In the fan pic at the winery she had it on her left shoulder:
> 
> View attachment 3690704
> 
> 
> But I've seen her use her right shoulder too... Maybe when she's with Michael she leaves her right arm free to hold his arm? Looked like she was doing that yesterday.



That's exactly what I was thinking - both times I've seen left shoulder she's with Michael.  All other times I see right shoulder.


----------



## pearlyqueen

PerrieEsh said:


> I just watched TLBO, she was s good in it.  I had no idea she was in a relationship with Michael?....He's too old for her IMO.



I don't agree with that, the age gap isn't that big especially in terms of life experience.

Alicia's a grown woman, she will be 30 next year.... even though she looks younger. Her flawless skin and small frame help to give her a younger look - lucky her!


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't agree with that, the age gap isn't that big especially in terms of life experience.
> 
> Alicia's a grown woman, she will be 30 next year.... even though she looks younger. Her flawless skin and small frame help to give her a younger look - lucky her!



as a fellow 28-year-old 30 sounds a) terrifying and b) very far away, so let's not round up haha.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> as a fellow 28-year-old 30 sounds a) terrifying and b) very far away, so let's not round up haha.


30s are wayyyy better than 20s. Worry not!


----------



## pearlyqueen

PerrieEsh said:


> For some reason I thought she was in her early 20s! She looks good. Now, judging on Michael track record for women he's dated....I think she's nearing an expiry date. Please don't get angry, I'm just stating the obvious. This man has never had a gf past the age of 30.



Actually he has - one that's known of was older than him. Of course we don't know the details and ages of all his exes, but clearly he's very serious about Alicia and expiry dates shouldn't be a factor!


----------



## aprilmayjune

PerrieEsh said:


> For some reason I thought she was in her early 20s! She looks good. Now, judging on Michael track record for women he's dated....I think she's nearing an expiry date. Please don't get angry, I'm just stating the obvious. This man has never had a gf past the age of 30.



He's also never turned 40 or (I think?) slammed the breaks on his on-camera career like he has over the past year...

Really hope he doesn't turn into a Gerard butler or Leo DiCaprio type bc jfc those dudes are sleazy


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> He's also never turned 40 or (I think?) slammed the breaks on his on-camera career like he has over the past year...
> 
> Really hope he doesn't turn into a Gerard butler or Leo DiCaprio type bc jfc those dudes are sleazy


Michael took a year long break from acting a few years back too. This isn't the first time he has taken a break. 
Ew he is friends with Gerard and Leo. He better not be taking notes from them


----------



## pearlyqueen

There's very little to suggest Michael spends time with DiCaprio or Butler unless he bumps into them at events. His circle of friends is mainly people he's known for years, not "celebrities".


----------



## mollie12

Someone in the comment section of Celebitchy mentioned they spotted her at Jude Law's new play sometime the last few days.


----------



## readingnook

At the Barbican apparently, in the ladies room, so they don't know who she was with.  Nice to know what she's doing, that's she's out and about and enjoying being back.  : )

P.S.  I'm happy with the comments on Celebitchy.  There are some there like me, who wonder at the many BI's and whether there's some modicum of truth.  And there are those who put those rumors to rest, explain how BI's are so easily submitted and recycled.  According to them, the last BI put her at the Met Gala.
PPS.  The rest of the comments are about MF's dirty sexiness lol.


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> as a fellow 28-year-old 30 sounds a) terrifying and b) very far away, so let's not round up haha.



Lol, my thought exactly.


----------



## jcsepjj

PerrieEsh said:


> I just watched TLBO, she was s good in it.  I had no idea she was in a relationship with Michael?....He's too old for her IMO.



There is a bit of an age difference but both of Alicia's previous long lasting relationships have been with men more then ten years older then her so I guess that's how she prefers it. Everyone always say she's an old soul and is very mature so I guess it makes sense for her to date older men. And Michael isn't exactly and old 40-year-old


----------



## aprilmayjune

PerrieEsh said:


> Speaking of Celebitchy, the comment section has been riddled in the past with "haters" who are accusing Alicia of faking a posh english accent.  I'm american and I watched a lot of Grantchester, Downton Abbey and a HUGE Maggie Smith fan and I do find she sounds like Maggie Smith at times.  I didn't notice until a couple of those fans were mocking her.  Do swedes speak posh english? And the fact she's going to plays in England, is she now based in the UK?  She's not british, yet lives in the UK but makes movies for Hollywood.  I think she may be trying too hard to be the next Keira Knightley and if so, GOOD LUCK!


This conversation already wrapped up in the fassbender thread a few days ago, iirc, pop over there to check it out!


----------



## readingnook

I was about to say, I think I'm getting Deja vu...Where have I just seen this?


----------



## pearlyqueen

PerrieEsh said:


> Speaking of Celebitchy, the comment section has been riddled in the past with "haters" who are accusing Alicia of faking a posh english accent.  I'm american and I watched a lot of Grantchester, Downton Abbey and a HUGE Maggie Smith fan and I do find she sounds like Maggie Smith at times.  I didn't notice until a couple of those fans were mocking her.  Do swedes speak posh english? And the fact she's going to plays in England, is she now based in the UK?  She's not british, yet lives in the UK but makes movies for Hollywood.  I think she may be trying too hard to be the next Keira Knightley and if so, GOOD LUCK!



Loool, from a British perspective Alicia doesn't sound much like Maggie Smith at all.
Alicia has lived in London since 2012, has acted in several British films, and learnt English at school in the British style. No surprise then that she has mastered the language so well and mostly sounds British. So Americans want to mock her for being so accomplished? How sad they must be.... Nothing against Keira but Alicia is a way better actress IMO.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What is this? Alicia can live wherever she very well pleased.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What is this? Alicia can live wherever she very well pleased.



And she does just that - in London with her partner Michael Fassbender [emoji7]


----------



## jcsepjj

Why is her accent such a talked about topic? Being bilingual myself it's so obvious to me how she picks up the accent depending on her surroundings. 

She spoke with a American accent at Berlin film festival in 2011, probably because she's been influenced by American movies and tv like most swedes, then did Anna Karenina and had a dialect coach who taught her how to speak with a British accent. After Anna Karenina she spoke with a British accent because it stuck and she lived in London but then she did Ex Machina and Seventh Son and picked up the American accent again. If you watch her at tiff 2013 she has a American accent. After that she went on to do Testament of youth in which she worked with a dialect coach again to replicate Vera Britains posh accent which she also used in Tulip Fever. And since then that accent seem to have stuck to her. It's so obvious I don't get how it's even a conundrum. 

I tend to have an American accent myself but when I lived in England I picked up some British words like lift, flat and pavement. And my 'can't' also became British rather then American. It's not rocket science.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Why is her accent such a talked about topic? Being bilingual myself it's so obvious to me how she picks up the accent depending on her surroundings.
> 
> She spoke with a American accent at Berlin film festival in 2011, probably because she's been influenced by American movies and tv like most swedes, then did Anna Karenina and had a dialect coach who taught her how to speak with a British accent. After Anna Karenina she spoke with a British accent because it stuck and she lived in London but then she did Ex Machina and picked up the American accent again. If you watch her at tiff 2013 she has a American accent. After that she went on to do Testament of youth in which she worked with a dialect coach again to replicate Vera Britains posh accent which she also used in Tulip Fever. And since then that accent seem to have stuck to her. It's so obvious I don't get how it's even a conundrum.
> 
> I tend to have an American accent myself but when I lived in England I picked up some British words like lift, flat and pavement. And my 'can't' also became British rather then American. It's not rocket science.
> 
> View attachment 3692515



It's just another excuse to pick holes in her IMO... and what's the issue with her having a British accent? She sounds lovely, her voice is like velvet.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> It's just another excuse to pick holes in her IMO... and what's the issue with her having a British accent? She sounds lovely, her voice is like velvet.



Yeah, Noomi Rapace does the same thing and Alexander Skarsgard also picked up this ridiculous version of a British accent while filming Tarzan (probably because he shot it with a bunch of brits in London and also has a British girlfriend) yet he doesn't get bashed for being fake. Double standards and I'm sick of it.


----------



## readingnook

I think it's also based on world experience tbh.  Some people just don't have the tools to imagine how something like that could happen.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Yeah, Noomi Rapace does the same thing and Alexander Skarsgard also picked up this ridiculous version of a British accent while filming Tarzan (probably because he shot it with a bunch of brits in London and also has a British girlfriend) yet he doesn't get bashed for being fake. Double standards and I'm sick of it.




I do think there are some Americans who think the "default" accent for any non native English speaker in the entertainment industry  should be American. Can't understand what the rationale is though...


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> I do think there are some Americans who think the "default" accent for any non native English speaker in the entertainment industry  should be American. Can't understand what the rationale is though...



Lol, reminds me of when Simon Pegg was on Conan talking about his stag do and Conan said "you guys has such weird names for things" and Simon was like "IT'S OUR LANGUAGE!" 

Alicia being able to pull of a flawless English accent is one of the reasons why she's an academy award winner. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Lol, reminds me of when Simon Pegg was on Conan talking about his stag do and Conan said "you guys has such weird names for things" and Simon was like "IT'S OUR LANGUAGE!"
> 
> Alicia being able to pull of a flawless English accent is one of the reasons why she's an academy award winner. Haters gonna hate.



LOL - hadn't heard about that Simon Pegg slap down [emoji23][emoji23] Love it!

Just thinking, wonder if Alicia would get the snark if she spoke with a Scouse or Geordie accent? Or is it just south east England accents that are labelled "posh"??


----------



## Esizzle

jcsepjj said:


> Why is her accent such a talked about topic? Being bilingual myself it's so obvious to me how she picks up the accent depending on her surroundings.
> 
> She spoke with a American accent at Berlin film festival in 2011, probably because she's been influenced by American movies and tv like most swedes, then did Anna Karenina and had a dialect coach who taught her how to speak with a British accent. After Anna Karenina she spoke with a British accent because it stuck and she lived in London but then she did Ex Machina and Seventh Son and picked up the American accent again. If you watch her at tiff 2013 she has a American accent. After that she went on to do Testament of youth in which she worked with a dialect coach again to replicate Vera Britains posh accent which she also used in Tulip Fever. And since then that accent seem to have stuck to her. It's so obvious I don't get how it's even a conundrum.
> 
> *I tend to have an American accent myself *but when I lived in England I picked up some British words like lift, flat and pavement. And my 'can't' also became British rather then American. It's not rocket science.
> 
> View attachment 3692515


Why do my favorite swedes, the skarsgards (all of them) and Joel Kinnaman speak with an American accent? Do most swedes speak with an American accent?


----------



## pearlyqueen

PerrieEsh said:


> I meant during candid interviews I expected a swedish accent because she's SWEDISH.  How would you feel if Michael spoke in a NYer accent during press?  You'd think "silly little irish lad trying to be american to appease us".
> 
> I'm not a hater, I was just done telling you lot I liked them both in TLBO, too bad it tanked.



No comparison - Michael's first language is English and he speaks it with his local Irish accent.

Alicia speaking English so well she could pass for native British is an ACCOMPLISHMENT. Should be the aim of anyone speaking a foreign language to speak it as well as native speakers of the country where the language originated.


----------



## jcsepjj

PerrieEsh said:


> I meant during candid interviews I expected a swedish accent because she's SWEDISH.  How would you feel if Michael spoke in a NYer accent during press?  You'd think "silly little irish lad trying to be american to appease us".
> 
> I'm not a hater, I was just done telling you lot I liked them both in TLBO, too bad it tanked.



But there's no such thing as a Swedish accent though. That's just swedes unable to pronounce English words correctly. Alicia is able to pronounce the words the correct way so why wouldn't she? Should she deliberately mispronounce them to sound Swedish? It makes no sense. 

I'm sorry if you took offence, it wasn't directly aimed at you, it's just that the topic of her accent has been brought up sooooo many times in this forum.


----------



## jcsepjj

Esizzle said:


> Why do my favorite swedes, the skarsgards (all of them) and Joel Kinnaman speak with an American accent? Do most swedes speak with an American accent?



Yes, I would say most swedes do speak with an American accent because we get influenced by tv and movies. But it depends on the English teacher in many cases, in middle school my English teacher had a British accent, in high school my English teacher had an American accent. Joel speaks with an American accent because his dad is American and he's lived there as a teenager, he also moved out there when he started working internationally. Same with the Skarsgard's, they moved to LA/NYC and Alex had a very strong southern accent while working on True Blood. Joel Kinnaman speaks with a weird Compton accent like he's a born and raised on the streets in south LA, lol. Something he probably picked up while working on The Killing.


----------



## Hackensack

jcsepjj said:


> But there's no such thing as a Swedish accent though. That's just swedes unable to pronounce English words correctly. Alicia is able to pronounce the words the correct way so why wouldn't she? Should she deliberately mispronounce them to sound Swedish? It makes no sense.
> 
> I'm sorry if you took offence, it wasn't directly aimed at you, it's just that the topic of her accent has been brought up sooooo many times in this forum.


 Greta Garbo had a Swedish accent because she could not completely master English.  Hollywood execs worried that her faulty English would prevent her from having a career in talkies after a very successful career in silent films.  To a certain extent, it did harm Garbo's career because she was limited to certain types of roles where the accent could be explained away.  Alicia has been able to do native English speaking roles, and to be convincing in them.  It gives her a lot more flexibility.


----------



## Esizzle

jcsepjj said:


> Yes, I would say most swedes do speak with an American accent because we get influenced by tv and movies. But it depends on the English teacher in many cases, in middle school my English teacher had a British accent, in high school my English teacher had an American accent. Joel speaks with an American accent because his dad is American and he's lived there as a teenager, he also moved out there when he started working internationally. Same with the Skarsgard's, they moved to LA/NYC and Alex had a very strong southern accent while working on True Blood. Joel Kinnaman speaks with a weird Compton accent like he's a born and raised on the streets in south LA, lol. Something he probably picked up while working on The Killing.


Forgot Joel's dad is American. He is making a movie about him. Joel's "ghetto" LA accent cracks me up haha


----------



## jcsepjj

Esizzle said:


> Forgot Joel's dad is American. He is making a movie about him. Joel's "ghetto" LA accent cracks me up haha



Me too, I have no idea how that happened. He went to high school in Texas, if there's ever an accent that needs to be questioned it's his. [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

There have been a couple of sightings (via twitter) of Alicia in Madrid with Michael yesterday and today.


----------



## mollie12

Her cousin was talking about her today...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> Her cousin was talking about her today...


What did she say? Mom or dad side? I'm so nosy, LOL.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> don't worry blindgossip i got dis
> 
> Blind Item:  This Oscar nominated/winning actress and her full-frontal boyfriend who were previously papped working out together got a different kind of exercise last month when they grabbed a quickie in a Cape Town winery! Pictures showed him rebuttoning his shirt and the couple sharing a cigarette after doin' it in a secluded area before heading back to the winery, to get hammered probably.


Just read this. I will never look at these pictures the same again


----------



## Blueberry12

Has anyone attended the B- Reel filmday at Bio Rio Stockholm last sunday?

I haven't but it was probably interesting. 
Q & A  with Lisa Langseth after the movie.


----------



## readingnook

Would have been interesting to watch.  I somehow missed that she directed Hotell (which I haven't seen yet).  I hope they do one for Euphoria!

PS It's nice to see you here @Blueberry12!  I joined about 300 pages into this thread you started.  Very much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm DYING to see Hotell. I bombard Netflix with emails about once a week, I don't know what their problem is. I heard it was on demand for two weeks, but I was traveling abroad and missed it. I was so MAD.


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm DYING to see Hotell. I bombard Netflix with emails about once a week, I don't know what their problem is. I heard it was on demand for two weeks, but I was traveling abroad and missed it. I was so MAD.





There is a copy on Tradera for sale right now if you don't mind buying it.


----------



## Blueberry12

readingnook said:


> Would have been interesting to watch.  I somehow missed that she directed Hotell (which I haven't seen yet).  I hope they do one for Euphoria!
> 
> PS It's nice to see you here @Blueberry12!  I joined about 300 pages into this thread you started.  Very much appreciated, thanks.




Hi!
I mostly lurking. I am a bit busy nowadays.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Blueberry12 said:


> There is a copy on Tradera for sale right now if you don't mind buying it.


Thank you!


----------



## readingnook

This link was retweeted by AVD.  Guy Ritchie being asked on Nerdist about The Man from UNCLE sequel.  Alicia was not mentioned by name here, and a confirmation of any sequel seems anything but sure, but I'm cautiously optimistic.  Starts at 19:20.


----------



## Blueberry12

Last week of the Gerda Wegener exhibition  at Millesgården.
You can also try on fun period costumes.


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.salisburyjournal.co.uk/n...kbuster_under_way_at_Wilton_House/?ref=twtrec

hey salisbury how u doin


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The final sprint...


----------



## Tivo

I have no desire to see a Tomb Raider with Alicia at the helm. I very much enjoyed Angelina Jolie in the role...Even though the story lacked, Angie's face is breathtaking to look at.
I just don't see what new life can be breathed into this tale.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3696955
> 
> http://www.salisburyjournal.co.uk/n...kbuster_under_way_at_Wilton_House/?ref=twtrec
> 
> hey salisbury how u doin



I guess Wilton House is being used as Lara's family's stately home.

After this section Alicia probably only has the London scenes left to do with Hannah.


----------



## aprilmayjune

So is the new pic too much of an invasion of privacy? It's all over her tag but not sure


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> So is the new pic too much of an invasion of privacy? It's all over her tag but not sure


What picture are you referring to?


----------



## readingnook

From what I gather it was meant to be a private post to the poster's friends.  I'm sure this woman feels her privacy was invaded, that's not cool.  Still, as pics go, it seems harmless, and it was taken in a public place, and it's all over the internet now.  Glad to see A looking well (but is it _that_ cold in London in May?)


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> I guess Wilton House is being used as Lara's family's stately home.
> 
> After this section Alicia probably only has the London scenes left to do with Hannah.


But why is Lara running around in a “red costume” with bow and arrow? That’s something you could expect in the first two films. 

Today they were filming in London:
Tomos Sion (@TomosSion)
Walked past Alicia Vikander near Barbican, filming Tomb Raider
https://twitter.com/TomosSion/status/863431512070475776

There seems to have been an press meeting the other day. Danish journalist Camilla Schouw says “he day has come to interview one of the most beautiful women in the world.” “On the Tomb Rider set.”
https://twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/863009317057966080


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> "...one of the most beautiful women in the world.”
> https://twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/863009317057966080



Such a compliment : )


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> From what I gather it was meant to be a private post to the poster's friends.  I'm sure this woman feels her privacy was invaded, that's not cool.  Still, as pics go, it seems harmless, and it was taken in a public place, and it's all over the internet now.  Glad to see A looking well (but is it _that_ cold in London in May?)



Although the Twitter accounts that originally tweeted the pic have taken it down (at Alicia's friend's request) I see it is still visible on other twitter accounts.




London isn't cold by many Londoner's standards, maybe Alicia feels it's cold after being in Cape Town for 4 months though? It's definitely warmer here than Sweden most of the year!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia out to dinner last nice. Photo from the dailymail. I love her outfit!


----------



## readingnook

I do too!  Where did she go?


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> I do too!  Where did she go?



She was at 34 Mayfair restaurant in London


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More photos! Do we know who her friends are? 
Source: http://aliciavikander.us


----------



## aprilmayjune

So casual! This is only the second time I've seen her in light denim I think?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> So casual! This is only the second time I've seen her in light denim I think?


Really? It's a cute outfit for in between season, I especially like the shirt.


----------



## blueblues

Interviews and behind the scenes footage from Euphoria. Very exiting!


An interesting detail is Charlotte shaking Eva’s hand saying “You must be Emily”. So in fact she doesn’t play their mother at all then?


----------



## jcsepjj

blueblues said:


> Interviews and behind the scenes footage from Euphoria. Very exiting!
> 
> 
> An interesting detail is Charlotte shaking Eva’s hand saying “You must be Emily”. So in fact she doesn’t play their mother at all then?




Apparently not! She must play the owner or the head of the clinic? I wonder if Charles Dance plays their dad then? So many questions, hope this means there's a trailer on the way soon!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm really excited for this project and Submergence!


----------



## readingnook

I'm excited too, but I think it's going to be sad...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't mind sad as long as it's realistic.


----------



## mollie12

This is a good article about how female celebrities basically can't win.  The focus is Jennifer Lawrence, but I think this is very true:


> Generally speaking, white men seem impervious to it, partly because we don’t demand constant likeability from them, nor do we wish as hard for them to be relatable or “just like us”. The gossip industry as a whole is driven by and for women, and we consume stories of famous ladies more frequently and with greater zeal than those of men. Sadly, we women can be much harder on other women, often for ridiculous reasons: Anne Hathaway’s too earnest, Jennifer Lawrence is trying too hard, *who the hell is Alicia Vikander*, why are Kristen Stewart and Rooney Mara such *****es? That’s not to say none of these women can’t be criticized or even disliked for arbitrary reasons - you hate who you hate, go enjoy yourselves - but the frequency with which these backlash narratives are applied to women is surely worth questioning.



I also think the writer cleverly sums up why Alicia faced her own backlash.  Women like to tear down other women for achieving too much too fast.   She had a winning combination of talent, luck, and good press, but she didn't fit the standard bill of an American movie star ingenue.   Her rise as a talented European actress isn't remotely unusual--capitalizing on it within one year was.

People always complain that AMPAS gives "make-up" Oscars too much (and most frequently, for the men), but hey, if you arrive on the scene too soon and win, that's terrible too!


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> This is a good article about how female celebrities basically can't win.  The focus is Jennifer Lawrence, but I think this is very true:
> 
> 
> I also think the writer cleverly sums up why Alicia faced her own backlash.  Women like to tear down other women for achieving too much too fast.   She had a winning combination of talent, luck, and good press, but she didn't fit the standard bill of an American movie star ingenue.   Her rise as a talented European actress isn't remotely unusual--capitalizing on it within one year was.
> 
> People always complain that AMPAS gives "make-up" Oscars too much (and most frequently, for the men), but hey, if you arrive on the scene too soon and win, that's terrible too!



Thanks for sharing this article. Women are always critical of other women. Those who claim themselves feminist are usually the harshest critics of other successful women . The newly crowned miss USA refused to call herself a feminist and I salute her courage. By saying such she definitely will draw much attacks from 'feminists'


----------



## Esizzle

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing this article. Women are always critical of other women. Those who claim themselves feminist are usually the harshest critics of other successful women . The newly crowned miss USA refused to call herself a feminist and I salute her courage. By saying such she definitely will draw much attacks from 'feminists'


She also said healthcare is a privilege not a right. Dont know if you should be using her as a good example


----------



## readingnook

mollie12 said:


> I also think the writer cleverly sums up why Alicia faced her own backlash.  Women like to tear down other women for achieving too much too fast.   She had a winning combination of talent, luck, and good press, but she didn't fit the standard bill of an American movie star ingenue.   Her rise as a talented European actress isn't remotely unusual--capitalizing on it within one year was.
> 
> People always complain that AMPAS gives "make-up" Oscars too much (and most frequently, for the men), but hey, if you arrive on the scene too soon and win, that's terrible too!



Thanks, I think your own comments are very insightful.  As you said, her rise wasn't unusual given how much she had already worked by then, but I think it's all about perception.  If anything, I think all that information on her was out there for those willing to find it.  Press isn't always kind to her either, esp those who did not do their research well.


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cannes-sasha-lane-joins-ben-wheatleys-freak-shift-1004135

Thought I couldn't be more excited about Freakshift but boy was I wrong!


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cannes-sasha-lane-joins-ben-wheatleys-freak-shift-1004135
> 
> Thought I couldn't be more excited about Freakshift but boy was I wrong!



I've only seen her in American Honey but she was great in that so I'm hopeful. Unsure what kind of character she'll play though, she's so young. Will she be part of the crew?


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cannes-sasha-lane-joins-ben-wheatleys-freak-shift-1004135
> 
> Thought I couldn't be more excited about Freakshift but boy was I wrong!


Now they can both wear questionable LV outfits together on the red carpet


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

August_Lee said:


> Now they can both wear questionable LV outfits together on the red carpet


 Just what we need.


----------



## aprilmayjune

wow dork alert


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I think it's cute!


----------



## readingnook

I love how her nails are never impossibly long.  They're actually short here (middle of shooting TR).


----------



## readingnook

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUChU9EFjnH/

AVD retweeted:  Here's a short clip of Lara cycling through London


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She's going pretty fast there!


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander to Lead Voice Cast of 'Moomins and the Winter Wonderland' *

*Academy Award-winning Swedish actress Alicia Vikander is set to lead the voice cast of upcoming stop-motion animation film Moomins and the Winter Wonderland, set for global release in December. *


> "Growing up, _Moomins_ was my favorite childhood book, and now I can be part of the Moomins family," Vikander said in a statement. "I'll be playing both the roles of Little My and Sorry-oo. I am so excited to be part of the Moomins feature _Moomins and the Winter Wonderland_.”
> 
> Stellan Skarsgard also has joined the cast as the voice of Moomin Papa and will executive produce.
> 
> The Moomins were created by the Finnish writer Tove Jansson in a series of books and comic strips, originally published in Swedish in the 1940s. The iconic fairy tale characters — a carefree family of white, roundish creatures with large snouts that make them resemble lovable hippopotamuses — are a staple of kids culture around the world, thanks to translations of the original books and comic strips, along with television and film adaptations, and even a theme park called Moomin World in Naantali, Finland.
> 
> The new film is produced by Los Angeles-based production, distribution and IP management company Global Genesis Group, along with Finish film company Filmkompaniet. Polish animation studio Animoon will bring the story to screen.
> 
> Based on Jansson's original books, with a screenplay from Małgorzata Więckowicz-Zyla, Piotr Szczepanowicz and Ira Carpelan, _Moomins and the Winter Wonderland_ will be created from existing, vintage footage from original stop-motion Moomins productions co-produced by Jupiter Film and Film Polski in the 1980s.
> 
> The footage will in 4K quality. The producers say their vision for the restoration and development of the film is to bring the Moomins to a contemporary world audience, whilst staying true to the magic of Jansson's original stories.
> 
> _Moomins and the Winter Wonderland _follows Filmkompaniet's 2010 film _Moomins and the Comet Chase _(voiced by Alexander Skarsgard, Mads Mikkelsen, Stellan Skarsgard, Max von Sydow and Peter Stormare), which was released in 3D and distributed in over 80 countries, including the U.S., U.K., France, Japan, China, Brazil and Australia.
> 
> Tom Carpelan from Filmkompaniet, the Finnish executive producer of the film, said: "It is a privilege and very exciting to work with a property of such dignity, richness and complexity as the Moomin values represent. This world full of friendly humor, adventurous curiosity and everyday life philosophy has so much to offer audiences of any age.”
> 
> Rick Romano, president of Global Genesis Group, added: "We are extremely excited that Alicia Vikander chose to be a part of building out the Moomins brand in the U.S. and further building it internationally and making it an even bigger global phenomenon. _Moomins and the Winter Wonderland_ is another addition to the fun, beloved franchise, and Ms. Vikander and the rest of the amazing cast will help us introduce the world to these great characters and their stories.”


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...-voice-cast-moomins-winter-wonderland-1005397


----------



## jcsepjj

August_Lee said:


> *Alicia Vikander to Lead Voice Cast of 'Moomins and the Winter Wonderland' *
> 
> *Academy Award-winning Swedish actress Alicia Vikander is set to lead the voice cast of upcoming stop-motion animation film Moomins and the Winter Wonderland, set for global release in December. *
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...-voice-cast-moomins-winter-wonderland-1005397



It would be so great if they get the same cast as the one they had in the last Moomin movie!


----------



## Blueberry12

They started to show the Tulip Fever trailer at Swedish Cinemas.

It's looks very good. Stunning costumes.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I hope the movie come out soon, it's been over two years now...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I just love ❤️ this shot and her dress!


----------



## readingnook

Did anyone ever post here the April sighting of Alicia at Dubai airport?  Where do you think she was headed then?  I think it was mid April.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I never heard of that. What's the source?


----------



## blueblues

jcsepjj said:


> It would be so great if they get the same cast as the one they had in the last Moomin movie!


I hope so. Max von Sudow as narrator sounds fantastic.
So Alicia plays Little My and Sorry-oo. Funny, those characters couldn’t be more different.






Sorry-oo is a small dog character. He is portrayed as rather shy and timid, often being distant or mumbling. In Moominland Midwinter, he goes out every night to howl at the moon and dream of his bigger stronger wolf "brothers", whom he admires very much and wishes to one day join their pack.




Little My is a small, determined and fiercely independent Mymble. When she wants something done, she does it straight away. She is very aggressive, mischievous to a fault and totally disrespectful, but can be a good friend when she wants to. She has a brash personality.
Trivia: The popularity of the character has led to the personal name _My_ being borne by more than 3000 women and girls in Sweden.


----------



## jcsepjj

readingnook said:


> Did anyone ever post here the April sighting of Alicia at Dubai airport?  Where do you think she was headed then?  I think it was mid April.



I can only recall one Dubai sighting, it was last May when Alicia and her sister flew from
Sydney to Rio. Is that the one you were thinking of?

View attachment 3705563


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I can only recall one Dubai sighting, it was last May when Alicia and her sister flew from
> Sydney to Rio. Is that the one you were thinking of?
> 
> View attachment 3705563



Yeah, May 2016 is the only Dubai sighting of Alicia I've come across too.


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, May 2016 is the only Dubai sighting of Alicia I've come across too.


There was a fan selfie published about a month ago IIRC, but it was unclear if it was a throwback or not.
The guy may have removed it since, after getting some heat from fans and haters.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> There was a fan selfie published about a month ago IIRC, but it was unclear if it was a throwback or not.
> The guy may have removed it since, after getting some heat from fans and haters.



Yeah I saw that - it WAS the same fan selfie from May 2016. I expect there were some people with an agenda trying to use the pic to convince themselves/others that Alicia wasn't with Michael - that's the usual M.O.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I just love ❤️ this shot and her dress!


I love this too. Those heels are so thin...


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> I hope so. Max von Sudow as narrator sounds fantastic.
> So Alicia plays Little My and Sorry-oo. Funny, those characters couldn’t be more different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry-oo is a small dog character. He is portrayed as rather shy and timid, often being distant or mumbling. In Moominland Midwinter, he goes out every night to howl at the moon and dream of his bigger stronger wolf "brothers", whom he admires very much and wishes to one day join their pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little My is a small, determined and fiercely independent Mymble. When she wants something done, she does it straight away. She is very aggressive, mischievous to a fault and totally disrespectful, but can be a good friend when she wants to. She has a brash personality.
> Trivia: The popularity of the character has led to the personal name _My_ being borne by more than 3000 women and girls in Sweden.


I love this!  The description makes me laugh!  Not familiar with these characters but excited to see the project.  Thank you!


----------



## readingnook

jcsepjj said:


> I can only recall one Dubai sighting, it was last May when Alicia and her sister flew from
> Sydney to Rio. Is that the one you were thinking of?
> 
> View attachment 3705563



Hi jcsepjj, thanks for the help, yes that is the one but I remember the date was mid April, not May.  Does that still make sense? The reason i remember it is the guy in this pic said something like here I am pretending to be Michael Fassbender.  So I thought he and Alicia were travelling together.  Or else this guy just must know they were dating right?  The comment here says so dreams do come true, so maybe he is a fan of Alicia and he would know they are together.

So it was last year not this year?  That makes more sense because given she was in CT...  You said Sydney to Rio...was she going to Rio for the LV photoshoot and were those white bathing suit on the beach pics taken then?  And what was she doing in Sydney?  Was she visiting her sister in Australia?  Just trying to keep track here...


----------



## readingnook

hi Pearly Queen and blueblues, do you mean it was published last year and then the same person, he published it again a month ago?


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> hi Pearly Queen and blueblues, do you mean it was published last year and then the same person, he published it again a month ago?



I thinkit was only posted once by the guy who is in the photo - to the best of my knowledge. Unless it was a throwback pic.

Alicia was in Sydney staying with Michael - she was there for around 10 days in mid May 2016 after working on Submergence. She then went to Rio via Dubai and was back in Sydney by the first weekend in June where she stayed until early July (except for a few days in LA mid June). She definitely saw her sister whilst staying in Australia; as well as taking her to Rio in May, there were pap pics of Alicia, Michael, her sister and brother-in-law at a bowling alley in Sydney in June. Hope this helps!


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> hi Pearly Queen and blueblues, do you mean it was published last year and then the same person, he published it again a month ago?



This is the only pic I've seen of Alicia in Dubai:




It was clearly posted by tayounis on IG on 23rd May 2016. He hasn't reposted it since on IG.

I know it was being bandied around in mid April this year by certain "types" when a pic of Michael in Cape Town surfaced. They were using this pic suggesting it was recent, trying to "prove" they weren't together claiming Alicia was in Dubai and Michael was elsewhere. But they failed again!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I can't get over the mental exercise and the length to which these people will go to vilify Alicia.


----------



## Blueberry12

Just passed by LV Stockholm...


----------



## blueblues

More about Moomin. The new film will have a distribution in China (obviously no Alicia in that version).
Also, Finland is celebrating the 100-year anniversary of its national independence in 2017, and the film has been selected as an official representative cultural project of the anniversary.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...moomins-winter-wonderland-sells-china-1005825

The previous film, “Moomins and the Comet Chase”, was pretty successful. It earned €9.3M ($10.4M) at the box office, ten times the budget.
Trailer:


This comment was funny:


> Seriously, hell of a cast for a Moomintroll movie.
> We've got Eric Northman, the horny, thirsty, violent, 1000 year old viking vampire
> There's Hannibal the Cannibal himself.
> We have the guy who threw Steve Buscemi in the woodchipper in Fargo.
> Nymphomaniac's Stellan Skarsgård, father of the viking vampire.
> And for narrator, we have the man who played chess with death.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Sorry, I'm missing something--why wouldn't she be in the version with Chinese distribution?


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> Sorry, I'm missing something--why wouldn't she be in the version with Chinese distribution?


Since it is a children's film I assume it will have voices in Chinese and not subtitles.
Come to think of it, I wonder if Alicia, Stellan and any other Swedish cast will also record the Swedish version.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> This is the only pic I've seen of Alicia in Dubai:
> 
> View attachment 3705690
> 
> 
> It was clearly posted by tayounis on IG on 23rd May 2016. He hasn't reposted it since on IG.
> 
> I know it was being bandied around in mid April this year by certain "types" when a pic of Michael in Cape Town surfaced. They were using this pic suggesting it was recent, trying to "prove" they weren't together claiming Alicia was in Dubai and Michael was elsewhere. But they failed again!



Oh my, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Just Askin

Filming TR, London





Src:@_AliciaVikander

Mayfair 20/5/17





Src:@AVikanderDaily


----------



## readingnook

Thanks for the lovely pics.  Wow the lights are so bright looking into the cab.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Her shoes are an interesting color. I love them, but it would look much better in black or navy.


----------



## readingnook

Cannes is ongoing, right?  So Alicia isn't going to be there?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Probably not since she's filming and has nothing to promote anyway.


----------



## aprilmayjune

https://twitter.com/Rivki_Mogi/status/867063363305705473

wonder what this guy saw?


----------



## readingnook

Wow.  Let's hope he answers, a few people asked him what footage he saw.  I thought Submergence was going to show in Cannes, but I read that they were going to wait until the fall.  What festival is in the fall?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Berlin and Toronto.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Berlin and Toronto.



I think Berlin is in February?

Venice is in September though. Also Telluride and London September/October.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I think Berlin is in February?
> 
> Venice is in September though. Also Telluride and London September/October.


Oops, yes, I meant to say Venice. Those are two very different cities.


----------



## readingnook

So Venice or Toronto then?  Anyone know why the wait? Is it still in post?


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> So Venice or Toronto then?  Anyone know why the wait? Is it still in post?



As far as I'm aware both Venice and Toronto announce their line ups in July


----------



## aprilmayjune

...yikes? is this legit?


----------



## readingnook

Hahaha.  That's quite awful.


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> ...yikes? is this legit?
> View attachment 3711988



I don't think it's an official poster. Just one they used in Cannes. It's better then the A Royal Affair/ Atonement mash-up they had last year though. It looks like it's a screenshot from the movie.

View attachment 3712866


----------



## aprilmayjune

white wine buds like


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LOL, she's serious about that cigarette. Portugal is a great place to have white wine. I love their vinho verde!


----------



## aprilmayjune

alicia third from the left at noel gallagher's bday party




source


----------



## aprilmayjune

Some freakshift hints from pre-production sketches, it looks like?








more at the link!
https://teaser-trailer.com/movie/freak-shift/


----------



## readingnook

Omg!  Lol.  Thanks!  That giant crab though.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Do we know when the TR London shoot wraps? I hope she can make it home for Swedish midsummer this year!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Do we know when the TR London shoot wraps? I hope she can make it home for Swedish midsummer this year!



I think it's got at least one more week, if not longer..


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I think it's got at least one more week, if not longer..


Noooo, I want the shoot to be over. She's been filming since January.


----------



## readingnook

I would like to see her get a break too.  But she seems to love working so much!


----------



## zashikibuta

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> More photos! Do we know who her friends are?
> Source: http://aliciavikander.us


Can anyone identify Alicia's ear crawlers/earrings here? Unique but subtle .....Thank u!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

zashikibuta said:


> Can anyone identify Alicia's ear crawlers/earrings here? Unique but subtle .....Thank u!!


I actually don't know, but here's a blog that keeps track of her fashion that you should ask. The person is also on Instagram under the same name, if you don't get a response. Good luck. 
http://fashionofalicia.tumblr.com/archive


----------



## zashikibuta

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I actually don't know, but here's a blog that keeps track of her fashion that you should ask. The person is also on Instagram under the same name, if you don't get a response. Good luck.
> http://fashionofalicia.tumblr.com/archive


Thanks will do


----------



## aprilmayjune

that's a wrap! 


it's done! stoked, Caroline-Mathilda?


----------



## aprilmayjune

> *Production has wrapped on the new Tomb Raider with eight months to go before release*
> Filming for the new Tomb Raider movie has officially wrapped today with director Roar Uthaug sharing the celebratory moment on set on social media. Check out his post below for a look at the crew responsible for bringing the new Lara Croft movie to life. A Warner Bros. Pictures, MGM and GK Films production, Tomb Raider stars Academy Award winner Alicia Vikander (The Danish Girl) as the video game heroine.
> 
> 
> RELATED: Alicia Vikander is Lara Croft in the Tomb Raider Reboot!
> 
> Scripted by Transformers: The Last Knight scribe Geneva Robertson-Dworet, the new Tomb Raider movie is based on the video game franchise. First published in 1996 by the London-based video game company Eidos, Tomb Raider became one of the most successful video games of the time. A reboot of the series, telling the origin of Lara Croft, was released in 2013 and sold over 5 million copies. The most recent game, titled Rise of the Tomb Raider, was released in 2015 and is available now for the Xbox One, Xbox 360 and PC.
> 
> Paramount Pictures previously made two movies about the daredevil archaeologist on a series of global missions. The films, Lara Croft: Tomb Raider and Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life, starred Angelina Jolie and grossed a combined $432 million at the worldwide box office.
> 
> Tomb Raider‘s Norwegian helmer Roar Uthaug is best known for his acclaimed 2015 disaster drama The Wave. Although it did not end up getting nominated, The Wave wound up becoming Norway’s official entry at the Academy Awards.
> 
> Also starring Dominic West, Walton Goggins, and Daniel Wu, the new Tomb Raider movie hits theaters March 16, 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/trailers/857033-new-tomb-raider-movie#Mf0jDtqj8BK00vcb.99


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> that's a wrap!
> View attachment 3725582
> 
> it's done! stoked, Caroline-Mathilda?


Thanks for being the bearer of good news.

I'm doing a happy dance right now! 

I don't know why I'm so happy other than the girl needs some down time.


----------



## mollie12

Who remembers the original article about the Tomb Raider schedule? Or has the link?


----------



## Flatsy

http://screenrant.com/tomb-raider-movie-reboot-filming-wrap/  Screenrant is the only place I've seen much information about the Tomb Raider shoot.  It wrapped today:

*Director Roar Uthaug has confirmed that they’ve wrapped filming on the Tomb Raider reboot starring Alicia Vikander. Production began back at the beginning of the year, but unlike most big blockbusters has not been prone to set photos or leaks along the way. We have had the chance to see Vikander in action with some set photos, but the best look at Warner Bros.’ reboot came with their officially release images. But, these have really been the only updates on the reboot’s progress fans have received over the last five months.*

So, a typical action-movie shoot according to the movie website, but a big, delayed mess according to the psychotic Fassy fangirls who are spreading the rumor around the internet that she is an alcoholic.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Thanks for being the bearer of good news.
> 
> I'm doing a happy dance right now!
> 
> I don't know why I'm so happy other than the girl needs some down time.



I think I'm suffering from lack of press and interviews.


----------



## readingnook

Flatsy said:


> So, a typical action-movie shoot according to the movie website, but a big, delayed mess according to the psychotic Fassy fangirls who are spreading the rumor around the internet that she is an alcoholic.



Is this new?  I've been away a few days.  Maybe I have to check the MF thread..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> http://screenrant.com/tomb-raider-movie-reboot-filming-wrap/  Screenrant is the only place I've seen much information about the Tomb Raider shoot.  It wrapped today:
> 
> *Director Roar Uthaug has confirmed that they’ve wrapped filming on the Tomb Raider reboot starring Alicia Vikander. Production began back at the beginning of the year, but unlike most big blockbusters has not been prone to set photos or leaks along the way. We have had the chance to see Vikander in action with some set photos, but the best look at Warner Bros.’ reboot came with their officially release images. But, these have really been the only updates on the reboot’s progress fans have received over the last five months.*
> 
> So, a typical action-movie shoot according to the movie website, but a big, delayed mess according to the psychotic Fassy fangirls who are spreading the rumor around the internet that she is an alcoholic.



I recall a South African newspaper giving an outline of production at the start of the year; don't think it gave expected shoot length but it did state TR would be in Cape Town until the end of April before moving to London in May. Will post here if I find it.

Re. the psychotic fangirls, the rumours they are spreading go further than alcoholic....she's a hopeless cocaine addict/ pill popper as well. They really are scum.


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia also said in an interview in November that she wouldn't be back in London until May so I don't think the shoot has been delayed. There's so much action so it was always going to be a long shoot, I just didn't expect them to be filming so many scenes in London. The game only takes place on the boat and the island.


----------



## aprilmayjune

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVKfk9ilA-5/?taken-by=jansewell1


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A vacation is due, I hope?


----------



## aprilmayjune

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVM7GpoAvZ7/


----------



## readingnook

jcsepjj said:


> Alicia also said in an interview in November that she wouldn't be back in London until May so I don't think the shoot has been delayed. There's so much action so it was always going to be a long shoot, I just didn't expect them to be filming so many scenes in London. The game only takes place on the boat and the island.



Yes she said pretty clearly she wouldn't be back in London until May.  It was that interview with Skavlan, where she was musing that she has spent so few days in London that year (last year).  So I think all went according to schedule with TR really.


----------



## aprilmayjune

https://twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/874891068495589376


----------



## Flatsy

readingnook said:


> Yes she said pretty clearly she wouldn't be back in London until May.  It was that interview with Skavlan, where she was musing that she has spent so few days in London that year (last year).  So I think all went according to schedule with TR really.


So she was PLANNING to delay production with her out of control addictions! LOL.

It's really hard to peddle a story about a woman being on the verge of collapse when she couldn't look healthier or happier.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

These people don't like her because she's intense, ambitious, driven, and unapologetic. She's from an egalitarian society, and those traits are the norm, which is exactly what I admire about her. It's their lost really.


----------



## aprilmayjune

i'd like to thank god, jesus, and also the costume designer for giving the impression that her love interest is going to be her roommate 

also please list those dimples as the cause of my death


----------



## Flatsy

She really doesn't come across as the most intense or ambitious person out there.  Apart from a couple of print quotes from a few years ago that came off as arrogant, she really hasn't done anything out of the ordinary.

The people who hate her do so because of who she's dating, that's all.


----------



## readingnook

OMG!  She looks so good in leather.


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> i'd like to thank god, jesus, and also the costume designer for giving the impression that her love interest is going to be her roommate
> 
> also please list those dimples as the cause of my death



I'd love to see Hannah play her love interest too (if there has to be one which I'm not sure there will be) but they've added another actor as a "flatmate" so it looks like it will be a collective. And yes, the dimples [emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Flatsy said:


> She really doesn't come across as the most intense or ambitious person out there.  Apart from a couple of print quotes from a few years ago that came off as arrogant, she really hasn't done anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> The people who hate her do so because of who she's dating, that's all.


You are right about the haters, but the coming off as arrogant part is a misunderstanding, I think. She hasn't done anything out of the ordinary, but she has expressed her desire to make her mark, and that upset people as well.


----------



## blueblues




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

WOW


blueblues said:


>


WOW, I love ❤️ this!


----------



## aprilmayjune

now _that's _a poster! submergence take note haha


----------



## blueblues

Speaking of Euphoria, there was an article in Indiewire about successful female filmmakers, and Lisa Langseth is one of the women listed.


> Anyone who considers themselves a fan of Alicia Vikander probably needs to thank Lisa Langseth first. The Swedish filmmaker cast the eventual Oscar winner in her first two features, “Pure” (2009) and “Hotell” (2013), setting her up to become one of the most sought-after actresses in Hollywood. Most people don’t know Langseth’s name, but they will when her English-language debut, “Euphoria,” drops sometime this year. The movie stars Vikander opposite Eva Green and Charlotte Rampling, and has all the makings of a fall festival hit.


http://www.indiewire.com/gallery/20-rising-female-filmmakers-you-need-to-know/#!6/


----------



## aprilmayjune

Congrats to Sophie Turner on her LV FW2017 campaign! 

Does this mean Alicia is finally free to wear non-hideous outfits, or is she still contracted for LV campaigns like the cruise lines, Spirit of Travel, and the Koons Master series? I have no idea how this stuff works behind the scenes...


----------



## readingnook

I don't understand.  Is Alicia's contract over?  What contract does Sophia Turner have?  Weren't they all under contract?


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


>



Love! They used the same photos but much more creative!


----------



## Am.ande

blueblues said:


>



It's nice but it's a fanmade. Saw it months ago on tumblr with other.


----------



## readingnook

I really like it, even more for a fan-made poster!  No wonder the photos used are the ones we've all seen.  I was hoping there was some movement on the part of the marketing, but I guess not.


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia and Michael in France 
https://mobile.twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/876260240634912769


----------



## readingnook

Well maybe this is the vacation that C-M asked for!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Well maybe this is the vacation that C-M asked for!


LOL, yes indeed.


----------



## jcsepjj

August_Lee said:


> Alicia and Michael in France
> https://mobile.twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/876260240634912769



She look well rested, I've worried about her working so hard for so long. Glad they are getting some vacation time before he goes off to shoot X-men


----------



## blueblues

Another pic from the same place where you can see Alicia with her dad in the background. Could be a while since she last saw him.




src


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.contactmusic.net/news/michael-fassbender-moves-in-with-alicia-vikander_5727537

does this mean she's finally done with renovations on that place that's been under construction for a thousand years, or do you think they got another spot? the daily mail got ahold of the story and changed the emphasis to "moving in together" which implies some place new, but i think that's probably just because they suck.


----------



## readingnook

Can't tell from the Daily Mail, but this article mentions a new home, which makes sense as the place she mentioned in an interview last year (that she was renovating a home).  It's odd that nobody mentions where he lives now.  I believe he moved out of his place a while ago.  But since neither he nor Alicia has been in London much the last couple of years, perhaps where they are living now has not been noticed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> http://www.contactmusic.net/news/michael-fassbender-moves-in-with-alicia-vikander_5727537
> 
> does this mean she's finally done with renovations on that place that's been under construction for a thousand years, or do you think they got another spot? the daily mail got ahold of the story and changed the emphasis to "moving in together" which implies some place new, but i think that's probably just because they suck.



This article also stipulates "a new London home" that is "the only place that is officially both of theirs". That suggests a joint purchase/ownership (esp. 'officially') . Pretty sure it must be the property Alicia has been talking about for the past 18 months that was being renovated!


----------



## blueblues

Good for them! I agree that this is the place Alicia has been renovating. I guess it is finally finished and she can bring Oscar home. 

Still, the article says “Michael and Alicia have moved in together officially after she had to spend so much time in the UK filming the new 'Tomb Raider' movie” when in fact she has lived in London since 2013 and has been *away *filming TR.
You never know what else they got wrong.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LOL, I didn't know Oscar was homeless.


----------



## aprilmayjune

blueblues said:


> Good for them! I agree that this is the place Alicia has been renovating. I guess it is finally finished and she can bring Oscar home.
> 
> Still, the article says “Michael and Alicia have moved in together officially after she had to spend so much time in the UK filming the new 'Tomb Raider' movie” when in fact she has lived in London since 2013 and has been *away *filming TR.
> You never know what else they got wrong.


gossipcop had denied the new year's wedding/LA move story at this point after it was in Star or wherever, so i think it's safe to assume the meat of the story is true this time, even if the headline changes (my favorite was "Michael Fassbender moves in with Oscar-winning girlfriend" lol)


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> LOL, I didn't know Oscar was homeless.


that's two sexy homeless men in her life


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> that's two sexy homeless men in her life



Homeless no more by the sound of it! [emoji6]


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> that's two sexy homeless men in her life


Lady and the Tramps. Her favorite romantic film.


aprilmayjune said:


> gossipcop had denied the new year's wedding/LA move story at this point after it was in Star or wherever, so i think it's safe to assume the meat of the story is true this time, even if the headline changes (my favorite was "Michael Fassbender moves in with Oscar-winning girlfriend" lol)


Yeah well, that story was absolutely ridiculous. This one seems plausible and fits with known facts. I just don’t put too much trust in the details.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What is the date of midsummer festival exactly?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What is the date of midsummer festival exactly?



I believe it is on Friday - 23rd June this year


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I believe it is on Friday - 23rd June this year


Thanks!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

This picture is too adorable not to steal from the Fassbender thread.


----------



## aprilmayjune

every time they wear the same stuff i die a little inside, so the matching sunglasses are killing me


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> This picture is too adorable not to steal from the Fassbender thread.



You're welcome - I was intending to post it here!
Would be one of the benefits if they had a joint thread ...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> You're welcome - I was intending to post it here!
> Would be one of the benefits if they had a joint thread ...


I agree, but perhaps we should wait until _*she*_ puts a ring on it. This is an homage to Alicia's egalitarian background.


----------



## readingnook

So wait, aprilmayjune about the hair.  It was long and short at the same time? It was so long in the pic with Titus.  Now it looks shorter (although tied back)


----------



## aprilmayjune

readingnook said:


> So wait, aprilmayjune about the hair.  It was long and short at the same time? It was so long in the pic with Titus.  Now it looks shorter (although tied back)


maybe she's got a favorite hairdresser at home who took the extensions out but i really think they're just behind her back? we need more pics for comparative angles!


----------



## mollie12

I don't know when this was taken or what the original source was.  It looks like one of Iconapop's social media accounts, but I'm not sure which. 

https://twitter.com/rorysbooks/status/877849700929548289

AV for sure, and 90% likely MF.


----------



## Tivo

These two seem very much in love.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> I don't know when this was taken or what the original source was.  It looks like one of Iconapop's social media accounts, but I'm not sure which.
> 
> https://twitter.com/rorysbooks/status/877849700929548289
> 
> AV for sure, and 90% likely MF.


can someone who's a better internet sleuth than me figure out if it's from this midsummer or a previous one?


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> can someone who's a better internet sleuth than me figure out if it's from this midsummer or a previous one?



I was kind of wondering if this was from Snapchat, and if so, it seems REALLY unlikely that it would be from a previous year.


----------



## gingerglory

It's from their instagram cover story, the most recent one to be exact.


----------



## aprilmayjune

...what's an instagram cover story? i am so bad at social media


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> ...what's an instagram cover story? i am so bad at social media



You go to their Instagram page, click their profile pic and will see this video playing with time stamp 15 hours ago


----------



## aprilmayjune

Looks like visby's the place to be!


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Looks like visby's the place to be!



Yes . Iconapop 's instagram latest pic is from Visby


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> It's from their instagram cover story, the most recent one to be exact.



Yeah - it was posted yesterday lunchtime in Visby. Michael is sitting to the left of Alicia [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Gorgeous pic...Friends nap
Src:Instagram


----------



## aprilmayjune

gah i don't know how to post gifs but there's a ton more on instagram (and in the MF thread!)


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> gah i don't know how to post gifs but there's a ton more on instagram (and in the MF thread!)



I don't know how to post gifs here either, but here's some pics...
	

		
			
		

		
	
















[emoji254][emoji263][emoji272][emoji263][emoji255][emoji263][emoji258][emoji263]

[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> gah i don't know how to post gifs but there's a ton more on instagram (and in the MF thread!)


The ones I posted? I can post them here if you want. I can make some more Alicia focused ones


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> The ones I posted? I can post them here if you want. I can make some more Alicia focused ones


Aww that'd be awesome but you don't have to if it eats up too much time!


----------



## mollie12

Question: did they celebrate Midsummer 2015 on Gotland too?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The guys all look so goofy; I love ❤️ it!


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Question: did they celebrate Midsummer 2015 on Gotland too?



I don't know about her friends - Michael and Alicia celebrated it in Sydney!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Soooo, what's on his shirt? I'm trying to decipher what they are, but I can't make them out. Tea cups, fishes, cats? Anyone?


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't know about her friends - Michael and Alicia celebrated it in Sydney!


You're confusing years!  MF & AV celebrated Midsummer in Sydney in 2016.  2015 was somewhere in Sweden with her friends.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> You're confusing years!  MF & AV celebrated Midsummer in Sydney in 2016.  2015 was somewhere in Sweden with her friends.



Oops sorry! 

2016 was in Sydney. Don't know whereabouts in Sweden for 2015, but Michael and Alicia were with several of the same friends. I think it might have been in the Stockholm area though - they were papped out at dinner in a restaurant in Stockholm the day after Midsummer ...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Soooo, what's on his shirt? I'm trying to decipher what they are, but I can't make them out. Tea cups, fishes, cats? Anyone?



I tried to identify what's on Michael's shirt without much success... Think there is definitely an anchor and a car and what looks like a giant ladybird[emoji221]...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Oops sorry!
> 
> 2016 was in Sydney. Don't know whereabouts in Sweden for 2015, but Michael and Alicia were with several of the same friends. I think it might have been in the Stockholm area though - they were papped out at dinner in a restaurant in Stockholm the day after Midsummer ...


This one. There's others from that night too.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I tried to identify what's on Michael's shirt without much success... Think there is definitely an anchor and a car and what looks like a giant ladybird[emoji221]...


Who was the designer he wore in LA. The blue suit and mad shirt.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I tried to identify what's on Michael's shirt without much success... Think there is definitely an anchor and a car and what looks like a giant ladybird[emoji221]...


Yeah, the anchor is about the only thing I can make out too. He looks quite stylish even if a bit flamboyant.


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> Oops sorry!
> 
> 2016 was in Sydney. Don't know whereabouts in Sweden for 2015, but Michael and Alicia were with several of the same friends. I think it might have been in the Stockholm area though - they were papped out at dinner in a restaurant in Stockholm the day after Midsummer ...


From what I remember, the pictures from 2015 looked like Stockholm archipelago. I think the reason they are in Gotland this time is because Aino and Caroline have been there for a couple of weeks to film a Swedish TV show,


----------



## jooa

You can see some more instastories with Alicia & Michael on *@*salvanscappini


----------



## Selayang430

jooa said:


> You can see some more instastories with Alicia & Michael on *@*salvanscappini



Thanks for sharing. Went to the account and watched the cute dance


----------



## mollie12

That's the cutest one of all of them.

ETA: Wow did that one disappear quickly.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> That's the cutest one of all of them.
> 
> ETA: Wow did that one disappear quickly.



The IG stories automatically disappear after 24 hours


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> You're welcome - I was intending to post it here!
> Would be one of the benefits if they had a joint thread ...


With all that is going on in Michaels thread I have to say I am against it. I can only handle that crap in small doses.


----------



## jcsepjj

Why is there still no Submergence or Euphoria trailer?? I'm getting so frustrated, so curious :///


----------



## mollie12

jcsepjj said:


> Why is there still no Submergence or Euphoria trailer?? I'm getting so frustrated, so curious :///



They usually don't release these until there's both a distributor and a tentative release date.


----------



## jcsepjj

Poppy Delevingne's Instagram from Noel Gallagher's birthday party.



Another midsummer pic


----------



## blueblues

Re Kubb game (last pic) – looks like someone got a bit competitive. It’s a good thing they were on the same team.


----------



## readingnook

Competitive, I love it!  This is adorable and too funny.  I quite like their vacation mode!  Alicia looks relaxed and happy to be back in Sweden, and must be thrilled to see friends and family.  We know how important that is to her.  Now I realize why C-M wanted her to take a break!  I can't say how pleased I am for her.

I love the new Noel Gallagher party pics too.

Many thanks to all who have been posting, for the rest of us who don't follow anyone on Twitter or IG!  It's been a great weekend for pics and videos and sightings!  My fangirl heart is full!

Now if only some trailers would come out...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

We all need some R&R every now and then!  I'm really happy for them. But, yeah, let's hear some news on my two most looking forward to projects.


----------



## jcsepjj

In Portugal.

I'm wondering what's going to happen with Tulip Fever, it's suppose to be out in Sweden in two weeks but there's been zero promo, like the times before when they've pushed it. The posters are up in the cinemas but I've seen nothing else. Maybe it will be straight to DVD ? Weinstein did that with the Michelle Williams/Matthias Schoenarts movie after years of pushing it.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I wonder what's wrong with the project... the cast is great, and unless the storyline is terrible, I don't understand what the problem could be. At this point they should just release it in whatever forum to put the project to bed. I'll watch it regardless for Vikander and Waltz.

Oh, these two get around these days. I'm glad they are enjoying their downtime.


----------



## blueblues

jcsepjj said:


> I'm wondering what's going to happen with Tulip Fever, it's suppose to be out in Sweden in two weeks but there's been zero promo, like the times before when they've pushed it. The posters are up in the cinemas but I've seen nothing else. Maybe it will be straight to DVD ? Weinstein did that with the Michelle Williams/Matthias Schoenarts movie after years of pushing it.


Weinstein is weird.
According to IMDB, they have pushed it to the end of August for all countries except Sweden and Denmark. Perhaps they are testing it in those countries to see if it is worth releasing in the rest of the world.
Alicia was just in Sweden for at least a week. Could she have been giving interviews during that time?


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3746542
> 
> 
> In Portugal.
> 
> I'm wondering what's going to happen with Tulip Fever, it's suppose to be out in Sweden in two weeks but there's been zero promo, like the times before when they've pushed it. The posters are up in the cinemas but I've seen nothing else. Maybe it will be straight to DVD ? Weinstein did that with the Michelle Williams/Matthias Schoenarts movie after years of pushing it.




I've seen the Tulip Fever trailer at the cinema many times.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> Weinstein is weird.
> According to IMDB, they have pushed it to the end of August for all countries except Sweden and Denmark. Perhaps they are testing it in those countries to see if it is worth releasing in the rest of the world.
> Alicia was just in Sweden for at least a week. Could she have been giving interviews during that time?



Still no UK release date....

There was no visible sign Alicia was doing any promo whilst in Sweden. She was only seen with Michael and with him and friends over the Midsummer weekend.


----------



## blueblues

At the Bulgari event in Venice tonight.





source





source


----------



## mollie12

https://twitter.com/aliciavikandart/status/880565202332381185


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> https://twitter.com/aliciavikandart/status/880565202332381185


oh my god. 

her moves. his white-boy bop. i can't.

if i had thirty seconds to live i would watch this video twice and have no regrets.


----------



## readingnook

Omg!  Love! Is there more?  I've always wanted to watch her dance, but the clips to date are few.

p.s.  I love her TR arms


----------



## mollie12

Why do you think they went to this show?


----------



## readingnook

Wait, what happened to her necklace?


----------



## readingnook

mollie12 said:


> Why do you think they went to this show?


I am wondering too.  Is there an official affiliation?  I remember seeing Alicia at a Bulgari event a while back, around the time of LV show.


----------



## Selayang430

readingnook said:


> I am wondering too.  Is there an official affiliation?  I remember seeing Alicia at a Bulgari event a while back, around the time of LV show.



She was in the Rome Bvlgari show last September, even visited their factory. I think there is an official affiliation


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Why do you think they went to this show?


She's been to several Bulgari events over the past year, including their Oscar party and the launch of something or other, so maybe she'll be one of their new faces in an upcoming campaign. Or maybe it's just a brand she wants a good working relationship with--she wears a lot of their jewelry on red carpets.

He's not due in Montreal until the end of the summer, and it looks like a fun party, so supporting her in this probably wasn't an entirely tortuous way to spend the evening.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm dying for the high quality version of these pictures. Thank you all for making my evening.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm dying for the high quality version of these pictures. Thank you all for making my evening.



Start scouring the fashion magazines C-M!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> She's been to several Bulgari events over the past year, including their Oscar party and the launch of something or other, so maybe she'll be one of their new faces in an upcoming campaign. Or maybe it's just a brand she wants a good working relationship with--she wears a lot of their jewelry on red carpets.
> 
> He's not due in Montreal until the end of the summer, and it looks like a fun party, so supporting her in this probably wasn't an entirely tortuous way to spend the evening.



Yes I've seen Alicia wearing Bulgari at several events over the past year or so.

It's great how Michael and Alicia's next film shoot schedules seem to be scheduled for around the same time - August/September. I can't help thinking they arrange it this way as much as possible...So hopefully they should have most of the summer to enjoy together [emoji3]

It's definitely a first seeing Michael at a fashion show, he's hardly renowned for his interest in fashion, but he looks like he's enjoying it - proof of his love for Alicia if any were needed. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> It's great how Michael and Alicia's next film shoot schedules seem to be scheduled for around the same time - August/September. I can't help thinking they arrange it this way as much as possible...So hopefully they should have most of the summer to enjoy together [emoji3]


It there any information about locations for Freakshift? I find nothing on IMDB.

Another pic from yesterday.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> It there any information about locations for Freakshift? I find nothing on IMDB.
> 
> Another pic from yesterday.



There's no location details for Freakshift yet that I've seen. 

The director's previous films were mostly shot in the UK, don't know if this will be too?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Start scouring the fashion magazines C-M!!


I'm trying, I'm trying since last night. Something will pop up soon. In the meantime, huggy, kissy kissy leaving the party.

Source: https://instagram.com/p/BV9yH1aHMeo/


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia Vikander. Source : Bvlgari China official weibo


----------



## blueblues

Another one from when they are leaving. She looks like she had a good time.




This is just lovely.




Photo: David Atlan


----------



## Selayang430

The couple was leaving the party


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another pic:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love ❤️ the first shot!

Source: https://m.vk.com/avikanderdaily


----------



## Blueberry12

Cute dress & shoes.


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

So it's confirmed that she's no longer with LV? New sponsor then? I like it, very young and fun! Love this dress below.


----------



## mollie12

Is Prabal Gurung a step up for her?  I mean as far as status/likely contract value ($).  I don't really think LV did right by her most of the time, so in that respect, a move was probably good.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

No, LV is pretty top notch fashion wise, but I don't think their clothes suited her much. This one is a relatively young NY based designer. I don't know if they are paying her, but I assume yes.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Not an expert but my guess is PG+Bulgari _might _be a step up over LV in terms of contract values, PG alone probably not. Status-wise i'd call it a strong step to the side. LV has the name recognition but hasn't really hit it out of the park since Nicolas Ghesquière came on; Prabal Gurung is lesser known but on the rise and getting a lot of great press right now. This article is from today:

http://www.celebitchy.com/540136/prabal_gurung_was_once_asked_why_are_you_designing_for_fat_people/

From a Vogue write-up on the 2018 resort collection:


> Prabal Gurung had a huge success with the slogan T-shirts he sent out at the finale of his Fall show. They didn’t make it into the lookbook for Resort, but they were hanging on the rack amidst the fancier fare he’s known for. “Love Is Love” one read; another said “Femininity With a Bite.” Gurung has long made his politics known, through his collections and his charity initiative, Shikshya Foundation Nepal, which brings education to the underprivileged children of the country where he was raised.
> 
> At a Resort preview today, he pinned his mood board with photographs by “the Andy Warhol of Marrakech,” Hassan Hajjaj, of Moroccan women in polka-dot abayas and camouflage hijabs. “I’ve always been attracted to his work and its conversation about globalization and borders,” Gurung said. Those pictures suggested he might head in a military direction à la the Asgarda collection he did for Fall 2013. Quite the contrary, this was an uncomplicatedly pretty offering. He de-emphasized tailoring (save for a sharp-yet-curvy, cherry-red pantsuit) in favor of dresses and separates that looked like dresses, and a cheery palette of petal pink, sky blue, and a zesty olive green. If, at times, you wish Gurung would take more risks, there’s no denying the man knows his way around a frock. The archetypal Gurung dress is bias cut, with fluttery sleeves, and a suggestive cutout edged with silk buttons. This season it came in a floral jacquard in that petal pink, and it was lovely.



Seems like a brand that stands for something, which i can see appealing to her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> So it's confirmed that she's no longer with LV? New sponsor then? I like it, very young and fun! Love this dress below.



The dress Alicia wore during the day at the 2016 Venice Film Festival was also Prabal Gurung:




I searched to see if she now has a contract with this label but couldn't find anything...


----------



## aprilmayjune

bulgari II: bigger and bulgarier than ever!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

OMG, what a beautiful dress!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Some pictures from the Daily Mail!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

HQ from yesterday. 

Source: http://aliciavikander.us/photos/index.php


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> So it's confirmed that she's no longer with LV? New sponsor then? I like it, very young and fun! Love this dress below.


I don't think that confirms it. She has worn other brands before plus she's carrying a LV purse

The only way we find out is when she has to promote one of her movies this year and if she's wearing [majority of] LV outfits or not


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> I don't think that confirms it. She has worn other brands before plus she's carrying a LV purse
> 
> The only way we find out is when she has to promote one of her movies this year and if she's wearing [majority of] LV outfits or not



Thinking the same here. She actually wore other brands before and she is still carrying LV bag. However there is only LV for bigger event. 
And don't think she's wearing LV on the second night in the Bvlgari festa


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

August_Lee said:


> I don't think that confirms it. She has worn other brands before plus she's carrying a LV purse
> 
> The only way we find out is when she has to promote one of her movies this year and if she's wearing [majority of] LV outfits or not


Yeah, I don't know which is why I left it as a question mark.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia sat in the back row last night which probably explains the lack of pics. 

As well as the Insta story you linked you can see them in this pic if you look closely:




https://instagram.com/p/BV_wkQZhgiw/


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Some pictures from the Daily Mail!



Stunning dress. Anyone knows the brand?


----------



## Selayang430

Blueberry12 said:


> Stunning dress. Anyone knows the brand?



Marchesa


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia sat in the back row last night which probably explains the lack of pics.
> 
> As well as the Insta story you linked you can see them in this pic if you look closely:
> 
> View attachment 3749689
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BV_wkQZhgiw/



Thanks for the pic. 
They're at the last row. It looks like the same venue and same show but more formal attire

Attached a pic when they boarded water taxi (29 June) 
View attachment 3749691


----------



## Selayang430

Finally we have some pics of them having lunch in Venice on 30 June 2017. Source - weibo High Q Movie


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Living la dolce vita! ❤️


----------



## Selayang430

Happy couple. Source : weibo


----------



## Jayne1

She really doesn't need makeup does she.  So beautiful.


----------



## Flatsy

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Living la dolce vita! ❤️


They really have an envious life.  Slightly less air travel and it would be perfect.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Any guesses on where they'll pop up next? They really do seem to be in whirlwind vacation mode while she's between projects!


----------



## mollie12

Someone on Twitter said he talked to MF at a German racetrack today.  Maybe this was a "one for you", "one for me" vacay.


----------



## mollie12

Looks like they parted ways: https://www.instagram.com/p/BWBKCDcDPNi/


----------



## aprilmayjune

this dress holy cow


----------



## blueblues

^^Looking lovely once more. 






EDIT:*aprilmayjune* Looks like we posted the same second.


----------



## aprilmayjune

great minds yo


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3750293
> 
> this dress holy cow



The dress is very LV ( under Nicolas G )


----------



## aprilmayjune

guessing this is it--johanna ortiz spring 2017 rtw


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3750349
> 
> guessing this is it--johanna ortiz spring 2017 rtw



Yup!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWBXsChlC-g


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Such a fun dress; I love ❤️ it! Three very different looks, but more fitting to her age than any LV she's worn.


----------



## Morgane

She looks lovely in the last pics. 



mollie12 said:


> Looks like they parted ways: https://www.instagram.com/p/BWBKCDcDPNi/


Are they wearing the same brand? 
 "The sisters are doin' it for themselves... in competing Gucci Dynasty 80s shoulders..."  


And I agree. She has worn other labels before. I wouldn't read too much into it. She has just shot the campaign for the Koons collaboration,and  LV adds new testimonials every year. Also,it's very likely they will take advantage of the TR promotion.  If she's still with LV,I  hope that she will be allowed to wear other labels more frequently. Actually,I think she already started last year.


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Caisah

I love they way her bag is displayed on the table at the restaurant, if it's LV she probably still is with them.


----------



## August_Lee

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWBXsChlC-g/


----------



## pearlyqueen

From Vogue UK:

Alicia Vikander On Being Brave And Buying Her Own Bling

DRESSED in black jeans and a jacket, Alicia Vikander makes simple statement against the baroque splendour of Venice’s Gritti Palace, where she’s staying to attend the Bulgari Festa party with her boyfriend Michael Fassbender. She’s recently finished filming the role of Lara Croft in Tomb Raider (due for release March 2018), but looking at her delicate features and petite frame it’s hard to believe that she has the physical strength for the perilous
stunts required.

“During one scene I was thrown into a river of ice cold water fifty times with my hands tied,” she recalls. “It had to be continuous, as they didn’t have time to dry me off in between because that’s when you risk getting hypothermic. My family and friends laugh now because I’m thrown into freezing water at some point in all my films!” Surely there wasn’t a water stunt in this summer’s Tulip Fever set against the backdrop of the tulip wars in Seventeenth Century Holland?

“Oh yes,” she laughed. “They’ve actually cut the scene where I had to run into the sea wearing my costume of seven skirts, various different corsets and a huge collar, which were so heavy floating around me in the water."

Challenging feats don’t faze Vikander, instead she likens them to her dance training with the Royal Swedish Ballet School and they’re an after-thought when she chooses work.

“I never think about anything that might hurt me, or that I’ll have to wear only a tank top,” she joked about Croft’s iconic costume. “It’s always down to the script and a story that speaks to me.” She was drawn to playing the part previously made famous by Angelina Jolie having had a relationship with the character growing up in Sweden - not at home where video games were banned, but with friends. “I’d never seen a female protagonist in a game before and I was struck by her great will power and intelligence, and she’s extremely fierce with an instinct for survival.”

Vikander feels strongly that Croft is a positive role model for young women and this latest film shows her vulnerability, as well as her journey to carve out her place in the world.

With each new film role Vikader gains a piece of jewellery, it’s a small tradition she began after winning her first English-speaking role in the film Anna Karenina and apt given her brand ambassador status for Bulgari, which sees her regularly model the brand alongside fellow actors and models including lily Aldridge, Lottie Moss, and Bella Hadid. “I was in New York walking along the street when Joe Wright called to tell me that he wanted me to play Kitty. I had no one to tell because I couldn’t get hold of my parents, so I went into a shop and bought a Scandinavian-looking gold bangle. It was a wonderful feeling buy a gift for myself.” But, as she’s been in a trailer filming for the last few months, she has yet to add a Tomb Raider jewel to the collection. Today she’s wearing a single B Zero 1 gold ring, in spite of being linked with Fassbender since 2014, the fingers on her left hand remain defiantly naked.

“My parents were divorced when I was three months old and my father is happily married to his fourth wife, so marriage as an idea has never meant that much. For me, the word family means everything, that’s the true connection. And I think it's better to come up with your own romantic ideas because that’s what will give you wonderful memories.”

In-between films, Vikander spends time decorating her London home (“I’m addicted to Pinterest, I’ve loved making moodboards and collages since I was a kid”) and she muses that playing with colour and textures for interiors is like choosing jewellery to wear.

"It’s a wonderful way to give personality and spark,” she smiled.

http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/alicia-vikander-interview-bulgari


----------



## blueblues

Interesting article. Her view on marriage was new to me. I guess we shouldn’t expect to hear wedding bells any time soon.
The other thing is that “this summer’s Tulip Fever” was casually mentioned (in the _UK _edition of Vogue). What are we missing?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She has the typical cautious approach to marriage that most children of divorce do. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More HQ from Venice!

Source: http://alicia-vikander.com/


----------



## Caisah

Her skin! So pretty!


----------



## aprilmayjune

and in that moment we were all tom holland


----------



## blueblues

^ Sweet! It’s an interview with a Swedish news agency. Here is the clip. http://www.nt.se/kultur-noje/nye-spider-man-alskar-alicia-vikander-om4724978.aspx
The voiceover is in Swedish of course, but Tom speaks in the beginning and at 1:09.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lots of new pics of Alicia and Michael leaving Caviar Kaspia in Paris last night:






















My favourites from the new batch [emoji173]️


----------



## August_Lee

They look so  and I really like her dress.

Also thanks for the pics


----------



## aprilmayjune

Two instagram vids featuring alicia from the official bulgari account: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWBOd35n3Ii/?taken-by=bulgariofficial
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWIk4OhnQ_C/?taken-by=bulgariofficial

also a ton of new pics from the event tonight!


----------



## mollie12

http://www.purepeople.com/media/michael-fassbender-et-sa-compagne-alicia_m3390550


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He's holding her rather firmly, eh!


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> Two instagram vids featuring alicia from the official bulgari account:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWBOd35n3Ii/?taken-by=bulgariofficial
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWIk4OhnQ_C/?taken-by=bulgariofficial
> 
> also a ton of new pics from the event tonight!



I guess she is wearing LV tonight.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> I guess she is wearing LV tonight.



How do you know? Did someone ID it?

Edit: just saw it on insta


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> How do you know? Did someone ID it?


Yeah, here: https://www.instagram.com/p/BWI1qZZF3Fj


----------



## aprilmayjune

I was REALLY curious about this one:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

YES, me too! It's a very beautiful look for summer.


----------



## Morgane

blueblues said:


> Interesting article. Her view on marriage was new to me. I guess we shouldn’t expect to hear wedding bells any time soon.
> The other thing is that “this summer’s Tulip Fever” was casually mentioned (in the _UK _edition of Vogue). What are we missing?


It's quite strange that she forgot the fact tbat her publicist is planting engagement rumors..  These huge PR stunts continue to be nonsensical..



mollie12 said:


> http://www.purepeople.com/media/michael-fassbender-et-sa-compagne-alicia_m3390550


They were at the dinner for The Row brand. It explains why there were autograph hunters. That guy has a pic from her old GQ shoot.







I see that Kristen Stewart,Katy Perry and Lily Collins were there as well.



> Cependant, lors de son apparition le 3 juillet à la soirée The Row,marque créée par Ashley et Mary-Kate Olsen, elle a affronté les photographes au bras de son compagnon, Michael Fassbender. *Un fait rare pour ce couple très discret.*


Someone would disagree..


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Two beautiful shots from Instagram. ❤️

http://instagram.com/richardgianorio


----------



## Morgane

Catching up with some comments:


blueblues said:


> Weinstein is weird.  According to IMDB, they have pushed it to the end of August for all countries except Sweden and Denmark. Perhaps they are testing it in those countries to see if it is worth releasing in the rest of the world. Alicia was just in Sweden for at least a week. Could she have been giving interviews during that time?


TWC is handling the American distribution. It's being released in Europe by other distributors. Suite Française was also released in  some European markets. 



jcsepjj said:


> Alicia also said in an interview in November that she wouldn't be back in London until May so I don't think the shoot has been delayed. There's so much action so it was always going to be a long shoot, I just didn't expect them to be filming so many scenes in London. The game only takes place on the boat and the island.


Actually,it was really a standard four-month shoot,considering the two breaks (Oscars/locations). They started to shoot at the end of January and they changed locations according to schedule: http://screenrant.com/tomb-raider-movie-reboot-filming-starts/ 
Nobody "was held hostage" (quoting someone) for six months..



mollie12 said:


> Who remembers the original article about the Tomb Raider schedule? Or has the link?


http://www.iol.co.za/weekend-argus/entertainment/pics-lara-croft-set-to-raid-cape-town-7469159


Talking about TR,this is the guy who posted the wrap party video:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BV4XydVgWsT/
@ngiileyThis is gonna be on EPIC movie #tombraidermovie  #remembermywords


----------



## Selayang430

Bulgari x Galeries Lafayette Event 4th July 2017：Alicia Vikander & Jon Kortajarena  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Source: weibo


----------



## aprilmayjune

i am so glad she and jon are official coworkers now bc i just want endless pics of them goofing off forever


----------



## aprilmayjune

um i have no words


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Holy moly! Those TR abs are crazy. You can see those definitions clearly.


----------



## aprilmayjune

A collection of instagram vids from last night before they get buried in her tag:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWJ9ZI0Dzkq/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWKjg03hW54/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWJrn_phW22/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWI-aYkl89V/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWI5QFvg0NF/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWIy-lhlb4y/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWIl1rxhCHg/


----------



## aprilmayjune

more pics from the DM article:


----------



## Blueberry12

Selayang430 said:


> Bulgari x Galeries Lafayette Event 4th July 2017：Alicia Vikander & Jon Kortajarena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753906
> View attachment 3753907
> View attachment 3753908
> View attachment 3753909
> 
> Source: weibo




Her legs looks fab.


----------



## mollie12

I think there are a few new ones here: https://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/...el-Fassbender-Alicia-Vikander-Spain-July-2017


----------



## blueblues

And here. 
http://www.justjared.com/2017/07/05/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-bare-hot-bodies-in-spain/


----------



## mollie12

Since this is the happy thread, I'll just say that they both look great, and anyone who's attributing their thinness to any reason *other* than genetics and fitness can get stuffed. 

I don't understand anyone who thinks these two look ill or under the influence.   He's been far thinner and less muscular in the past (from 2009-2012).  She's a tiny, tiny woman with a narrow-hipped frame, but she's probably the same weight she was two years ago, but with far less tummy bloat (see: The Danish Girl), and far more muscle mass in her abdomen and upper body.  She does not look as scarily thin as she did in Son of a Gun, which is the one time I did think she had an eating disorder.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Since this is the happy thread, I'll just say that they both look great, and anyone who's attributing their thinness to any reason *other* than genetics and fitness can get stuffed.
> 
> I don't understand anyone who thinks these two look ill or under the influence.   He's been far thinner and less muscular in the past (from 2009-2012).  She's a tiny, tiny woman with a narrow-hipped frame, but she's probably the same weight she was two years ago, but with far less tummy bloat (see: The Danish Girl), and far more muscle mass in her abdomen and upper body.  She does not look as scarily thin as she did in Son of a Gun, which is the one time I did think she had an eating disorder.


I think her trainer said she gained at least 10 pounds in muscle? Looking at those abs I totally believe it. And this is what, a month and a half after she was at peak fitness for the most grueling action scenes? And two weeks of pure vacation? The mind boggles lol


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> I think her trainer said she gained at least 10 pounds in muscle? Looking at those abs I totally believe it. And this is what, a month and a half after she was at peak fitness for the most grueling action scenes? And two weeks of pure vacation? The mind boggles lol



I think he said 12-15, and that's a lot for someone who's probably in the 100-110 lb. range.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

HQ pictures from yesterday.


----------



## mollie12

They're on vacay with two of the people from Midsummer celebrations: Salvatore Scappini (salvanscappini) and Filippa Smeds (instagram the same).  They both either posted a photo or an instastory from Ibiza.


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> I think her trainer said she gained at least 10 pounds in muscle? Looking at those abs I totally believe it. And this is what, a month and a half after she was at peak fitness for the most grueling action scenes? And two weeks of pure vacation? The mind boggles lol


I think it’s possible that she is sticking to her workout routine to stay in shape for Freakshift.


mollie12 said:


> Since this is the happy thread, I'll just say that they both look great, and anyone who's attributing their thinness to any reason *other* than genetics and fitness can get stuffed.
> 
> I don't understand anyone who thinks these two look ill or under the influence.   He's been far thinner and less muscular in the past (from 2009-2012).  She's a tiny, tiny woman with a narrow-hipped frame, but she's probably the same weight she was two years ago, but with far less tummy bloat (see: The Danish Girl), and far more muscle mass in her abdomen and upper body.  She does not look as scarily thin as she did in Son of a Gun, which is the one time I did think she had an eating disorder.


Regarding Son of a Gun, her mother was fighting cancer on the other side of the world during that shoot. Alicia wanted to cancel, but her mother talked her out of it. I think the stress she must have been under can explain the weight loss.
Also, when you know about it I think it shows in her acting. Tasha has that really haunted and desperate look.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I call this collection of pics "Alicia's BF Snorkleface McGee Strikes Again"


----------



## mollie12

This made me laugh:






This is cute (and his back/waist looks great):




ETA:


----------



## Flatsy

I just read a Vanity Fair article and the magazine's subscription ad that came up was a picture of Alicia.  Somebody call Conde Nast and tell their market research department she's a virtual unknown with a tiny fanbase.  Some PR expert on the internet said so LOL.


----------



## gingerglory

Flatsy said:


> I just read a Vanity Fair article and the magazine's subscription ad that came up was a picture of Alicia.  Somebody call Conde Nast and tell their market research department she's a virtual unknown with a tiny fanbase.  Some PR expert on the internet said so LOL.


LOL, some "PR expert" on the internet just thinks too high of themselves. They don't get that it's really not up to them to claim she is nobody no matter how many times and how desperately they "shout" so or "lecture" others about it on the internet.


----------



## aprilmayjune

lol @ buzzfeed

https://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater...abs-are-insane?utm_term=.rud6Egg05#.glLJe118y


----------



## zen1965

That black dress is atrocious.


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> lol @ buzzfeed
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater...abs-are-insane?utm_term=.rud6Egg05#.glLJe118y


Ablicia Vikander  
They do have a point though.




BTW, the site censored your link address. Bad language obviously. 
Here it is.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I just have to add the cuteness overload here too! 

Source: http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=566


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

This is my favorite. ❤️


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

No, this one is my favorite.❤️❤️

Same source for all pictures, and sorry, not sorry for the spam.


----------



## August_Lee

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ia-Vikander-hides-washboard-abs-cover-up.html

More pics @ the source


----------



## readingnook

@Caroline-Mathilda
I want you to know, that I remember your post many weeks ago, wishing for Alicia to go on vacation after Tomb Raider, to be in Sweden for Midsummer, and to relax after many months of work.  I remember you said, the girl needs a rest.  I want to thank you many, many times over for that wish, for offering it up to the ether, and to congratulate you on it coming true.

I am so happy to see these photos, thank you to everyone who has posted!  Please keep posting!

PS If I'm not commenting it's because I'm completely overwhelmed and speechless.
PPS I love that photo of Michael looking at...Alicia's backside while she's sunbathing?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> @Caroline-Mathilda
> I want you to know, that I remember your post many weeks ago, wishing for Alicia to go on vacation after Tomb Raider, to be in Sweden for Midsummer, and to relax after many months of work.  I remember you said, the girl needs a rest.  I want to thank you many, many times over for that wish, for offering it up to the ether, and to congratulate you on it coming true.
> 
> I am so happy to see these photos, thank you to everyone who has posted!  Please keep posting!
> 
> PS If I'm not commenting it's because I'm completely overwhelmed and speechless.
> PPS I love that photo of Michael looking at...Alicia's backside while she's sunbathing?


Hey! Wishes do come true.  

Here's another one: I want them to make it official, but more than anything, I want them to have a baby, marriage or not. ❤️


----------



## mollie12

It's bugging the heck out of me that I can't figure out who the girl in the black dress is.  I know I've seen her before.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Here are two good shots!

Source: TFS


----------



## readingnook

Someone please tell me how many pairs of sunglasses she's bringing on this trip : )


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Someone please tell me how many pairs of sunglasses she's bringing on this trip : )


She had those on in Sweden as well. 2-3, I don't know.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A few more, same source!


----------



## readingnook

I recognize the one friend from the Oscars.


----------



## mollie12

Alexia?  I wasn't sure if that was her or not.  She looks a lot different with makeup.


----------



## readingnook

Alexia yes.  The one in the printed dress.  I don't know any other of Alicia's friends.  I think a couple here was also in the Sweden pics?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Someone spotted Michael and Alicia at a beach bar in Ibiza yesterday evening and took a selfie with them behind her [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## readingnook

It took me three days to fully form this thought and say this here, but I love how their hands are all over each other.  It seems like a natural reflex, like they are very used to doing this (which they would be).  I believe Alicia had said something of the whole relationship like "It was very easy to unite"...They seem really well matched that way - the first photos I saw of them in 2015 already had them with their arms around each other and physically demonstrative.

If they are this physical in their natural state, it must be such an effort at events to keep their hands to themselves!  I've been thinking of all the times I've seen them, where I've seen little touches (Golden Globes with the hands under the table and the handhold dropping, TLBO London premiere with the backrub), now knowing how much more they actually touch each other but they were holding back lol.  And what more the instances where they aren't touching at all.

I am overjoyed at the affection.  It's not sudden nor a display for the public - they've always been like this in the few photos I've seen of them together going about their private lives (including photos out with friends, and also descriptions of people who have seen them together, describing them as very much acting like a couple).  Still these photos are a dream come true to be able to actually see it.  They look more than just a couple on vacation with friends;  they look absolutely celebratory.

I'm so happy at how Alicia has been seeing all her friends lately.  It seems like she's finally been able to mix in a little pleasure with her work.  It is logical in a couple that the women hold the group together (most people I know are like that).  I love how Michael seems to fit in with her friends or how they have included him, but that Michael also has his own friends around.

I also love how natural Alicia is in her everyday, off camera state.  She's so beautiful.


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia out shopping with Michael's friend Connor yesterday. 

http://www.hawtcelebs.com/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-shopping-ibiza-07092017/


----------



## Selayang430

It seems to me the guy in white t shirt is Michael but paps mistaken Connor as him


----------



## pastelhairstraight

Sad to hear about Alicia's substance abuse problems! I can see why she's been wearing sunglasses so much - her eyes didn't look right at those Bulgari events - hope she gets the help she needs!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pastelhairstraight said:


> Sad to hear about Alicia's substance abuse problems! I can see why she's been wearing sunglasses so much - her eyes didn't look right at those Bulgari events - hope she gets the help she needs!


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


>



Lol, I think the only thing making Alicia high is the love of her man[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, I think the only thing making Alicia high is the love of her man[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3759168



Yes - love of/from / by  her HOT  man ! Jealous me....[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]

Another pic from yesterday.


----------



## Hackensack

Looks like even the guy in the white t-shirt isn't Fassbender either.  The round sunglasses, the big earrings--great retro look for her, sort of Man from Uncle vibes.


----------



## pastelhairstraight

Selayang430 said:


> Yes - love of/from / by  her HOT  man ! Jealous me....[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Another pic from yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3759170



Why is the agent there???


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Looks like even the guy in the white t-shirt isn't Fassbender either.  The round sunglasses, the big earrings--great retro look for her, sort of Man from Uncle vibes.



It isn't Michael. Not sure who he is, probably another friend or family member.


----------



## pastelhairstraight

Seriously is that normal to have an agent/manager on holiday with you?


----------



## mollie12

pastelhairstraight said:


> Seriously is that normal to have an agent/manager on holiday with you?


 
For actors, it's not that unusual if that agent/manager is also a personal friend.  I think MF's agent used to live fairly close to him and would check in on his property while away.

Hell, I can think of actresses who married their agents.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> For actors, it's not that unusual if that agent/manager is also a personal friend.  I think MF's agent used to live fairly close to him and would check in on his property while away.
> 
> Hell, I can think of actresses who married their agents.



Indeed, Conor is one of Michael's closest friends, lives in Hackney too.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I wasn't sure how I felt about all the floral prints she's wearing lately at first, but I think they're growing on me? This most recent one reminds me of the Adam Lippes dress from Paris.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Really cute pic of Alicia and Michael with one of the crew from the yacht!




https://instagram.com/p/BWXgK7dD74q/


----------



## Selayang430

One more pic


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Really cute pic of Alicia and Michael with one of the crew from the yacht!
> 
> View attachment 3759217
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BWXgK7dD74q/


 
Obviously these two are so dull and have no sense of fun or personality.


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> I wasn't sure how I felt about all the floral prints she's wearing lately at first, but I think they're growing on me? This most recent one reminds me of the Adam Lippes dress from Paris.



This dress looks familiar.  Is it bec of the similarity?


----------



## Veruka

The bag Alicia is carrying is from what appears to be a home store. Maybe She went with Conor to pick out a housewarming gift for her and Michaels new home.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> This dress looks familiar.  Is it bec of the similarity?



I thought it looked similar too - has she worn the dress before? Will have to check back when I get a minute!


----------



## mollie12

Don't have time to go through it, but lots of video here:

http://www.gettyimages.fi/detail/vi...nder-sighting-in-ibiza-news-footage/813018864


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Don't have time to go through it, but lots of video here:
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.fi/detail/vi...nder-sighting-in-ibiza-news-footage/813018864



Thanks! Enjoyed watching them [emoji3]


----------



## Morgane

pastelhairstraight said:


> Sad to hear about Alicia's substance abuse problems! I can see why she's been wearing sunglasses so much - her eyes didn't look right at those Bulgari events - hope she gets the help she needs!


This thing that "her eyes don't look right" reminds me of a comment that I saw on the Daily Mail when she was papped on the TR set. According to this casual commenter  her "stans" were supposed to freak out seeing her pics.. where she looked perfectly fine,btw.  Funnily enough,after days of speculation on some tumblr blogs about  how she looked bad,so bad in those pics,how she was a nightmare for the producers and crew,_suddenly _there's a new blind about this actress who is a nightmare and can't even show up on set.. Talking about the reliable inside info about "her problems".. 




pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, I think the only thing making Alicia high is the love of her man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> View attachment 3759168


These are probably my favorite pics














pearlyqueen said:


> Really cute pic of Alicia and Michael with one of the crew from the yacht!
> 
> View attachment 3759217
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BWXgK7dD74q/


That's a very nice caption!  It says a lot about them as persons.




mollie12 said:


> Don't have time to go through it, but lots of video here:
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.fi/detail/vi...nder-sighting-in-ibiza-news-footage/813018864


It's baffling how some people think these pics are staged.


----------



## pastelhairstraight

I just don't get this - what big secret is there that they are trying to cover up? {I'm actually deleting this middle bit because everyone deserves privacy} the video is strange.


----------



## Blueberry12

Old pic of Alicia's mum.
They really look alike. 

( source , Maria Fahl's FB page )


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3759483
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic of Alicia's mum.
> They really look alike.
> 
> ( source , Maria Fahl's FB page )


They really do. The shape of the face, eyes, and nose are almost identical. She's a beauty.


----------



## Caisah

Her mum seems so sweet...haha "Iron fist".


----------



## pastelhairstraight

Floating (heyy!!) something else here -  just from a purely business perspective - if they both have production companies - could it be that because of tax breaks from countries you have to justify the expense? So it could be said  - this tax break is justified because filming here will boost tourism - publicity for beaches/locations will be provided throughout filming - here's the advertising plan.... etc. etc.??


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Really cute pic of Alicia and Michael with one of the crew from the yacht!
> 
> View attachment 3759217
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BWXgK7dD74q/


It sounds like the holiday is over. I wonder where she's headed to next.


----------



## Blueberry12

One more pic of young Maria.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It sounds like the holiday is over. I wonder where she's headed to next.



There was a tweet from someone in Ibiza saying she just stood next to Alicia and Michael on the beach in Ibiza tonight:




They may well have finished with the yacht but not the holiday!


----------



## lunadeagosto

Juas, las Baleares don´t need the publicity.  The Spanish coast whole is plenty of turist, thank you very much...


----------



## mollie12

pastelhairstraight said:


> I just don't get this - what big secret is there that they are trying to cover up? {I'm actually deleting this middle bit because everyone deserves privacy} the video is strange.



Literally...what?



> Floating (heyy!!) something else here - just from a purely business perspective - if they both have production companies - could it be that because of tax breaks from countries you have to justify the expense? So it could be said - this tax break is justified because filming here will boost tourism - publicity for beaches/locations will be provided throughout filming - here's the advertising plan.... etc. etc.??



None of this makes any kind of real-world sense. 

I can see the resemblance to both her parents, but her features are much softer than either.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Kaiser came around, which is interesting.

http://www.celebitchy.com/541851/al...bender_are_vacationing_with_friends_in_ibiza/


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Kaiser came around, which is interesting.
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/541851/al...bender_are_vacationing_with_friends_in_ibiza/



Lol, isn't she the queen of snark or something? Still, at least she's got the decency to admit she was wrong; although you'd have to be exceptionally blinkered not to arrive at a similar conclusion to the one she's reached !


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Kaiser came around, which is interesting.
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/541851/al...bender_are_vacationing_with_friends_in_ibiza/



Thanks for sharing. Long time not there for its very biased views. This round I selectively choose to agree with her. As usual many of the comments are familiar and repetitive.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Well, she's kind of slow.


----------



## mollie12

LOL, I wouldn't be surprised if she still dislikes this pairing a lot, but she's been predicting that they'd break up for a while, and at a certain point as a public media persona it just starts to look like she's shouting into the wind.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> LOL, I wouldn't be surprised if she still dislikes this pairing a lot, but she's been predicting that they'd break up for a while, and at a certain point as a public media persona it just starts to look like she's shouting into the wind.



Is she a public media persona? Who is she anyway? 
I'm not familiar with her, just read the odd reference to her being a snarky person with an online blog that gets spammed across twitter. Got the impression she is self proclaimed. But hey I'm no authority on American culture so forgive me if I picked it up wrong!


----------



## mollie12

Just in the sense that she has a gossip site, sets herself up as an authority, and gets good traffic.  She's like a less credible, connected Lainey.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Just in the sense that she has a gossip site, sets herself up as an authority, and gets good traffic.  She's like a less credible, connected Lainey.



Lol- so I wasn't too far off the mark then!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Better look at the dress. 

Source: celebmafia


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lol look some of us cope with the loss of gawker (RIP gawker and **** u peter thiel) by assembling a trio of poor substitutes--Jezebel, celebitchy, and Lainey. Not that anybody's right, but a reasonable amount of non-malicious snark is good for the soul [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol look some of us cope with the loss of gawker (RIP gawker and **** u peter thiel) by assembling a trio of poor substitutes--Jezebel, celebitchy, and Lainey. Not that anybody's right, but a reasonable amount of non-malicious snark is good for the soul [emoji3]



Have to confess I have no idea who all these people are....


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Have to confess I have no idea who all these people are....


haha it's off topic but i think something that is unique to the US, for once (interesting read if you're curious: https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattdr...thiels-war-on-gawker-a-timeline/#3b6494a651c5)

i've been trying _so hard _to find her sandals and i think they might be loeffler randall? it's a brand she's worn before.






http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Loeffle...p-Flat-Slide-Sandal-Nude/prod181890104/p.prod


----------



## aprilmayjune

of course it's IRO haha


----------



## mollie12

Vacation seems to be over.


----------



## Veruka

I wonder if at some point Alicia would consider switching from acting to modelling.  Or maybe she's angling for her own fashion line like the Olsen twins or Victoria Beckham? In addition to Louis Vuitton she's now doing work for Bulgari and Zara?  I know it's common for actresses to partner with designers, and use that opportunity for red carpets.  But she's getting resourceful with the ways she utilizes her fashion icon status. It does make me wonder if now that she's achieved an Oscar so early in her career if she's looking for new challenges.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Vacation seems to be over.


any new sightings?


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> any new sightings?



Naw, just going by her friends returning to Sweden.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> Naw, just going by her friends returning to Sweden.


Maybe new ones will turn up, but they have been in Spain for a little while now, so perhaps it's time to head home.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Naw, just going by her friends returning to Sweden.


I think they are still in Ibiza  .


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> I think they are still in Ibiza  .



I'm aware that some of you are more in the know than I am, so I'll easily admit I could be wrong!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Ah, i was hoping they might make it back in time for wimbledon--she seemed to enjoy it last year!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Ah, i was hoping they might make it back in time for wimbledon--she seemed to enjoy it last year!


Only 2.5 hrs flight from Ibiza to London so could still happen.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> Ah, i was hoping they might make it back in time for wimbledon--she seemed to enjoy it last year!


Wait... Alicia went to Wimbledon last year? How did I miss that?


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Only 2.5 hrs flight from Ibiza to London so could still happen.


Yes, it's easy to forget just how close these places are to London.  X-Men is still said to be in pre-production (per IMDB) so Michael is apparently not needed there yet.
ETA: This was meant to be posted in Michael's thread; sorry about that!  But of course, his whereabouts have some significance for Alicia  . . . .


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Wait... Alicia went to Wimbledon last year? How did I miss that?



Here are some pics: http://alicia-vikander.com/2016/07/2016-wimbledon-championships/

and here she is talking about it on a morning show:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> Here are some pics: http://alicia-vikander.com/2016/07/2016-wimbledon-championships/
> 
> and here she is talking about it on a morning show:



Thanks! I completely missed that.


----------



## jcsepjj

I think it's about time Alicia signed on to a new project, Freakshift is only a month away. I'm so excited to see what she'll do next. But I'm wondering if with Euphoria and Submergence out this fall she might take it easy to be able to do proper promo?


----------



## August_Lee

More information about Freakshift (don't know if this new info or not since it's the first time I'm seeing it)


> In the sci-fi action thriller FREAK SHIFT, Oscar award-winner *Alicia Vikander* (Ex Machina, Tomb Raider) *in the role of Diane and Armie Hammer* (The Lone Ranger, The Social Network)* in the role of Felton hunt down some deadly monsters. Diane is obsessed with the idea of avenging her family's death. Felton, who has always been in love with her, risks his life to save her.* The film is directed by Ben Wheatley (Free Fire).



http://m.4-traders.com/SPLENDID-MED...ELLBOY-and-IRON-SKY-THE-COMING-RACE-24737782/


----------



## jcsepjj

August_Lee said:


> More information about Freakshift (don't know if this new info or not since it's the first time I'm seeing it)
> 
> 
> http://m.4-traders.com/SPLENDID-MED...ELLBOY-and-IRON-SKY-THE-COMING-RACE-24737782/



I had not heard that much about the plot before, thanks! Just hope there's more to it than 'man saving the woman he loves'. But after seeing Free Fire I'm ever more excited! It is one of my favourite films in 2017 so far. I thought it was so much fun, I hope they get together an equally great cast for Freakshift. And I'm so happy to see Alicia and Armie together again [emoji1373]


----------



## aprilmayjune

this movie is sounding more and more like a galya AU which lbr is all i really want in the world


----------



## aprilmayjune

tentative german release date?


source


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> tentative german release date?
> View attachment 3761285
> 
> source


I hope that means it will be released around October/November in the States.


----------



## aprilmayjune

this doesn't seem like the kind of movie where spoilers are an issue, so every time i see his character described as a water engineer i get a little nervous...wondering just how many changes wenders made from the book.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I have complete confidence in Wim, unless he has totally lost his touch, I think it should be a great one.


----------



## mollie12

I'm pretty iffy on Ben Wheatley.   I liked Sightseers, High Rise had some good filmmaking in it, but ultimately didn't work for me, and I honestly couldn't get past the half hour mark of Free Fire.   I think it was supposed to be darkly-funny?   But I just thought everything about it was embarrassing.

The synopsis for Freakshift doesn't really inspire confidence in me.  I guess the woman wanting revenge is supposed to be a reversal of gender tropes?

ETA:  I did see a Wimbledon sighting today but didn't take it seriously.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> I'm pretty iffy on Ben Wheatley.   I liked Sightseers, High Rise had some good filmmaking in it, but ultimately didn't work for me, and I honestly couldn't get past the half hour mark of Free Fire.   I think it was supposed to be darkly-funny?   But I just thought everything about it was embarrassing.
> 
> The synopsis for Freakshift doesn't really inspire confidence in me.  I guess the woman wanting revenge is supposed to be a reversal of gender tropes?
> 
> ETA:  I did see a Wimbledon sighting today but didn't take it seriously.


Free Fire is the only one of his I've seen and I thought it was so ballsy--no character backstories, no real plot, very little dialogue...like, what _was _it? I'm confused and kind of fascinated by it. But the visuals of it were really striking and for some reason I remember more of it than many better movies I've seen this year.

And if Freakshift is a female John Wick then I am sold already.


----------



## blueblues

*Tulip Fever* is really opening in Sweden today. Looks like a typical release for a drama film – not on the biggest screens, but in all medium sizes cities, and in multiple places in Stockholm, Gothenburg and Malmö. I have seen ads on the tube in Stockholm. They seems they have at least some faith in it.
The few reviews i have seen are fair.
https://www.sf.se/film/NCG548576/tulpanfeber


----------



## aprilmayjune

New Tomb Raider interview and pic as part of EW's Comic-Con coverage...does this mean we might see a teaser there?

http://ew.com/movies/2017/07/13/tomb-raider-alicia-vikander-lara-croft/


----------



## aprilmayjune

also happy she's _finally _taking a break while all her hard work pays off (with her new bulgari BFF)




instagram story


----------



## jcsepjj

I have a hard time believing WB would pass on the opportunity to promote Tomb Raider at comic con. They should at least show some footage, even if it's only a fifteen second teaser.



On Jon's Instagram today.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Veruka

Looks like she's staying at the beach instead of making the trip to Toronto.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Pictures of Alicia on the beach with friends from the dailymail!


----------



## mollie12

I'm sure this is still partially vacation, but it also looks like doubling as work too?  She linked up with two people from Net-a-Porter / Porter magazine, and usually that's because of a photo shoot.  The presence of Kortajarena points to that as well.


----------



## aprilmayjune

the less said about that pornstache the better i think...


----------



## blueblues

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3762338
> 
> I have a hard time believing WB would pass on the opportunity to promote Tomb Raider at comic con. They should at least show some footage, even if it's only a fifteen second teaser.


Fingers crossed. 

The intern at EW that put together that picture should maybe consider a different career, but it is a good article and a brand new interview with Alicia.
http://ew.com/movies/2017/07/13/tomb-raider-alicia-vikander-lara-croft/


----------



## Morgane

Veruka said:


> I wonder if at some point Alicia would consider switching from acting to modelling.  Or maybe she's angling for her own fashion line like the Olsen twins or Victoria Beckham? In addition to Louis Vuitton* she's now doing work for Bulgari and Zara*?  I know it's common for actresses to partner with designers, and use that opportunity for red carpets.  But she's getting resourceful with the ways she utilizes her fashion icon status. It does make me wonder if now that she's achieved an Oscar so early in her career if she's looking for new challenges.


I think  she wore a kaftan that was Zara  but it doesn't mean that she's working for them. 



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Pictures of Alicia on the beach with friends from the dailymail!


Her legs..

But they looked impressive even before her training,above all some years ago.
This pic was taken at a Chanel fashion show five years ago,if I'm not wrong:


----------



## aprilmayjune

Morgane said:


> I think  she wore a kaftan that was Zara  but it doesn't mean that she's working for them.
> 
> 
> Her legs..
> 
> But they looked impressive even before her training,above all some years ago.
> This pic was taken at a Chanel fashion show five years ago,if I'm not wrong:


lest we forget


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3762600
> 
> the less said about that pornstache the better i think...


We knew they got along well 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWLAuFdByWV/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWAwt2ohvi-/



blueblues said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> The intern at EW that put together that picture should maybe consider a different career, but it is a good article and a brand new interview with Alicia.
> http://ew.com/movies/2017/07/13/tomb-raider-alicia-vikander-lara-croft/


The other images were definitely better. There's some weird photoshop. But her arms look great.
 I also expect a teaser trailer at SDCC.




aprilmayjune said:


> lest we forget
> View attachment 3762703


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Veruka

Morgane said:


> I think  she wore a kaftan that was Zara  but it doesn't mean that she's working for them.


Three of the pieces she wore including the red bikini are Zara. They are using the pics for a lot of publicity. If they are using her that much and not paying her, I'd be ticked off if I were her!


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3760306
> 
> of course it's IRO haha



OMG it's IRO!  I really like when she returns to her personal favorites.  I really liked that she wore that black-and-white skirt all the time in Cape Town.

It's just so familiar...I'm sure I've seen it before.  Isn't this the dress she wore to that house party of Noel Gallagher?


----------



## readingnook

mollie12 said:


> I'm sure this is still partially vacation, but it also looks like doubling as work too?  She linked up with two people from Net-a-Porter / Porter magazine, and usually that's because of a photo shoot.  The presence of Kortajarena points to that as well.



This makes sense to me.  Personal vacation, and now those friends are gone.  Michael is gone.  Work related people arrive.  
Do you think this is also why she decided to vacation in Ibiza?  Because a photoshoot was already scheduled there?
Anyone know who the new set of people are?  Why does Jon call it the Swedish family?


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> This makes sense to me.  Personal vacation, and now those friends are gone.  Michael is gone.  Work related people arrive.
> Do you think this is also why she decided to vacation in Ibiza?  Because a photoshoot was already scheduled there?
> Anyone know who the new set of people are?  Why does Jon call it the Swedish family?



The guy with long hair is Christian Larson who's a friend of Alicia and makes films:

http://www.christianlarson.com/about/

The blonde lady is a friend/associate of his.

Gabrielle Hackworthy is also there - she is also a friend of Alicia and is global editorial Fashion Director of Net a Porter/Porter Magazine.

Ashlyn Chesney also works for Porter.

Darius Namdar is director of Marks Club, Mayfair in London - he hosted an awards dinner for Alicia Spring 2016, I think the evening before Michael's birthday? 

It very much looks like Alicia is doing a feature for Porter/Net a Porter!

Don't know why Jon referred to them as his Swedish family - as far as I know only Alicia and Christian are Swedish!


----------



## jcsepjj

I've always assumed Gabriele was Swedish but it turns out she grew up in Australia. Maybe she has some other connection? A parent from here or something. Alicia and Christian are good friends and usually get together when she goes home to Stockholm. I don't know about Darius but it's possible he's Swedish too?


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3762986
> 
> View attachment 3762987
> 
> 
> I've always assumed Gabriele was Swedish but it turns out she grew up in Australia. Maybe she has some other connection? A parent from here or something. Alicia and Christian are good friends and usually get together when she goes home to Stockholm. I don't know about Darius but it's possible he's Swedish too?



As far as I can tell Darius is British. As well as being Director of Marks Club he started up the Chiltern Firehouse and his original background was in Finance and Investment Banking in London. He is also a member of Mr Porter's Style Council.

https://www.mrporter.com/style-council/member/darius-namdar-7fc1c2d00bf1fdb4

https://www.codehospitality.co.uk/c...h/no4-9-jun-darius-namdar-chiltern-firehouse/

I can't find any Swedish background for Gabriele either; she was born in Sydney and started her fashion career there and after various fashion director positions with Vogue in the Far East moved to London in 2005 where she has been established since:  

https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...abriele-hackworthy-editorial-fashion-director

So... still no clue why Jon referred to them as his Swedish family.... unless he's also been socialising with some of Alicia's Swedish friends who have been staying with her?


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> i am so glad she and jon are official coworkers now bc i just want endless pics of them goofing off forever



I'd say you're doing pretty well!


----------



## aprilmayjune

readingnook said:


> I'd say you're doing pretty well!


right??


----------



## readingnook

I just had to find out.


----------



## aprilmayjune

readingnook said:


> View attachment 3763344
> View attachment 3763342
> 
> 
> I just had to find out.


awesome catch!!


----------



## Veruka

It's too bad she's so happy with Michael right now, because she and Jon would make a stunning couple. Cameras on red carpets would just eat them up!


----------



## mollie12

Jon's gay...otherwise, yes, that would be an exceptionally pretty couple.


----------



## Veruka

Alicia has said she's been with women in the past so maybe they'd be a perfect match!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

This is Alicia's WTF face. There seems to be some confusion...I have Michael! Thanks.


----------



## Just Askin

Jons gay...so if Alicia, who's a woman, was bi they would be a perfect match.....


----------



## Flatsy

Veruka said:


> Alicia has said she's been with women in the past so maybe they'd be a perfect match!


Quotation and source for this?  It certainly doesn't come up in Google.

There has been a bit of a gentleman's agreement to keep the Vikander thread free of the ****-stirring that goes on in the Fassbender thread.  Please be a gentleman.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> This is Alicia's WTF face. There seems to be some confusion...I have Michael! Thanks.


I didn't know Jon before Venice. He is absolutely stunning. He's incredibly complimentary of Alicia, in his comments.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I didn't know Jon before Venice. He is absolutely stunning. He's incredibly complimentary of Alicia, in his comments.


I've never heard of him before either. He seems to be a sweetheart and very very fond of Alicia. It's cute.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> awesome catch!!


Anyone know where her round sunglasses are from?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> I didn't know Jon before Venice. He is absolutely stunning. He's incredibly complimentary of Alicia, in his comments.



Have you seen his balmain campaign? It's quite something [emoji12]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Have you seen his balmain campaign? It's quite something [emoji12]


Is that the black and white recent shots. Maaybee I've had a quick look


----------



## Morgane

Veruka said:


> Three of the pieces she wore including the red bikini are Zara. They are using the pics for a lot of publicity. *If they are using her that much *and not paying her, I'd be ticked off if I were her!


Where? The red bikini is "& Other Stories",not Zara. And I don't think the Daily Mail has even mentioned that her kaftan was Zara.


I don't think these pics were posted:


----------



## August_Lee

It seems many didn't know of Jon until the pics with Alicia but I just know him from the movie *A Single Man* with Collin Firth


----------



## jcsepjj

August_Lee said:


> It seems many didn't know of Jon until the pics with Alicia but I just know him from the movie *A Single Man* with Collin Firth



Yeah, I too remember him from seeing A Single Man in the cinema thinking "that's the most beautiful creature I've ever seen". His beautiful looks combined with the 50s/60s fashion was such a joy for the eyes. I didn't know him and Alicia knew each other before the Bulgari event in February but it was pretty clear on that night that they had met before that.


----------



## August_Lee

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4698836/Alicia-Vikander-exudes-summery-chic-Ibiza.html


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She looks worried. I really like her simple outfit!


----------



## jcsepjj

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> She looks worried. I really like her simple outfit!



DM usually post pics where they look all serious but later when you get all the pics there are usually a bunch where they are smiling and having fun. Wouldn't worry too much about it, but maybe she's annoyed by the paparazzi not wanting to give them anything or maybe she worries about her daredevil in Canada crashing his car.. [emoji51]


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> DM usually post pics where they look all serious but later when you get all the pics there are usually a bunch where they are smiling and having fun. Wouldn't worry too much about it, but maybe she's annoyed by the paparazzi not wanting to give them anything or maybe she worries about her daredevil in Canada crashing his car.. [emoji51]



Michael's racing probably is a worry for Alicia, I don't think she is as big a daredevil as him; I remember she said how happy she was in New Zealand during the TLBO shoot when "someone" (Michael?) organised a sky diving trip, which got cancelled, that she signed up to because she didn't want to be seen as chicken. 

Off topic but the DM is suggesting Jon has got back together with Luke Evans... thought they made a handsome couple!


----------



## readingnook

I love this skirt!


----------



## readingnook

jcsepjj said:


> Yeah, I too remember him from seeing A Single Man in the cinema thinking "that's the most beautiful creature I've ever seen". His beautiful looks combined with the 50s/60s fashion was such a joy for the eyes. I didn't know him and Alicia knew each other before the Bulgari event in February but it was pretty clear on that night that they had met before that.



Hi, what makes you say they had met before that?  Just curious.  Do you mean the pre Oscars party pics?  Those are the first I remember seing them together.

Maybe from previous Bulgari events?  She has been attending them for a while now.


----------



## jcsepjj

readingnook said:


> Hi, what makes you say they had met before that?  Just curious.  Do you mean the pre Oscars party pics?  Those are the first I remember seing them together.
> 
> Maybe from previous Bulgari events?  She has been attending them for a while now.



Judging from Jon and Toni Garrn's instagram stories/ Snapchat they seemed to know each other and be very friendly. Maybe they just know each other from around, meeting at industry parties and so on, I think Jon has worked with LV in the past.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael's racing probably is a worry for Alicia, I don't think she is as big a daredevil as him; I remember she said how happy she was in New Zealand during the TLBO shoot when "someone" (Michael?) organised a sky diving trip, which got cancelled, that she signed up to because she didn't want to be seen as chicken.
> 
> Off topic but the DM is suggesting Jon has got back together with Luke Evans... thought they made a handsome couple!



Yeah. She did go sky diving for that Vogue story though, but you could tell she dreaded it. I've seen pictures of her scuba diving so she is adventurous but michael seem to be an adrenaline junkie which I don't get from Alicia. 

Jon and Luke were rumoured to be back together this spring but they don't follow each other on Instagram any more (I'm not sure if they ever did but it seems weird that they don't), which makes me wonder if Alicia invited Jon because he has gone through a break up and needed some cheering up, and that's why he seems so grateful towards her? (This is only speculations on my part)


----------



## aprilmayjune

jcsepjj said:


> Judging from Jon and Toni Garrn's instagram stories/ Snapchat they seemed to know each other and be very friendly. Maybe they just know each other from around, meeting at industry parties and so on, I think Jon has worked with LV in the past.



What's the connection between Jon and Toni garrn? Is she the one that just went on a disastrous blind date with Alex skarsgaard?


----------



## mollie12

The only person I associate Toni Garnn with is Dicaprio.  Which...ew.


----------



## mollie12

The only person I associate Toni Garnn with is Dicaprio.  Which...ew.


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> What's the connection between Jon and Toni garrn? Is she the one that just went on a disastrous blind date with Alex skarsgaard?



She's also associated with Bulgari, I think her and Jon are good friends. Disastrous? Did I miss something? I heard it wasn't a date


----------



## aprilmayjune

I mean page 6 isn't a reliable source, I just skimmed this. I guess Alicia and Jon know the real story!

http://www.laineygossip.com/alexander-skarsgard-toni-garrn-go-on-blind-date-dont-hit-it-off


----------



## fashionm

Jon and Toni Garrn are friends


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I like the sequence of these and I'm posting just because!
Source: https://allaboutaliciavikander.tumblr.com/archive


----------



## readingnook

When you just can't resist your smiling girlfriend lol.  I love it.  Are these pics really in sequence?


----------



## gingerglory

She is spotted arriving at the Toronto airport. LOL. Oops! That's a slap on the face.
So just quit these lectures about who cares who more or who chases who more. None of them needs anybody's pity. Enough is enough. It's boring. These two just are doing what normal couples usually do, working around their schedule and being together as much as possible. You know there is no calculation in a relationship if you have ever been in a relationship. It's not about "fair" at all.


----------



## aprilmayjune

gingerglory said:


> She is spotted arriving at the Toronto airport. LOL. Oops! That's a slap on the face.
> So just quit these lectures about who cares who more or who chases who more. None of them needs anybody's pity. Enough is enough. It's boring. These two just are doing what normal couples usually do, working around their schedule and being together as much as possible. You know there is no calculation in a relationship if you have ever been in a relationship. It's not about "fair" at all.


big mood


----------



## jcsepjj

Spotted out at dinner last night.


----------



## Veruka

gingerglory said:


> She is spotted arriving at the Toronto airport. LOL. Oops! That's a slap on the face.
> So just quit these lectures about who cares who more or who chases who more. None of them needs anybody's pity. Enough is enough. It's boring. These two just are doing what normal couples usually do, working around their schedule and being together as much as possible. You know there is no calculation in a relationship if you have ever been in a relationship. It's not about "fair" at all.


How does one discern the difference between a comment, a post, and a lecture?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More pictures of her arriving!

Source: https://m.vk.com/avikanderdaily


----------



## Selayang430

"Honey, I've arrived. Miss you"


----------



## Selayang430

Make up- free and still gorgeous! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Source : instagram


----------



## aprilmayjune

love that she's rewearing the pants from the TLBO photoshoot--i guess when you're living out of three suitcases you mix and match the best you can!


----------



## mollie12

I can't remember, has she had any chance to make a London pit-stop in the last six months, or has she been living out of those bags the entire time?


----------



## Veruka

mollie12 said:


> I can't remember, has she had any chance to make a London pit-stop in the last six months, or has she been living out of those bags the entire time?


She was in London quite a bit over the past six months since Tomb Raider finished there.


----------



## mollie12

Veruka said:


> She was in London quite a bit over the past six months since Tomb Raider finished there.



Haha, sheesh, what a brain lapse.


----------



## readingnook

I believe Alicia filmed TR in London around mid-May to mid-June (wrapped in Cape Town early May).  The first photos of this extended trip appeared right after that - starting from midsummer in Sweden.  It seems to me she hasn't returned to London since then.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> I believe Alicia filmed TR in London around mid-May to mid-June (wrapped in Cape Town early May).  The first photos of this extended trip appeared right after that - starting from midsummer in Sweden.  It seems to me she hasn't returned to London since then.


Correct.


----------



## jcsepjj

readingnook said:


> I believe Alicia filmed TR in London around mid-May to mid-June (wrapped in Cape Town early May).  The first photos of this extended trip appeared right after that - starting from midsummer in Sweden.  It seems to me she hasn't returned to London since then.



And they were in France with Alicia's dad a week before midsummer, so she hasn't been in London for over a month. She must have half her possessions in those bags!


----------



## readingnook

jcsepjj said:


> And they were in France with Alicia's dad a week before midsummer, so she hasn't been in London for over a month. She must have half her possessions in those bags!



Ah forgot about France! 
So she was in London barely a month!  (No wonder that bottom bag is heavy...)


----------



## aprilmayjune

OT but anyone know what's up with this??


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oh, no, that's awful.


----------



## readingnook

@kortajarenajon isn't the same as @jonkortajarena though. confused. 
and wouldn't that mean he lost his phone also?
lol sorry for the cross posts!


----------



## mollie12

readingnook said:


> @kortajarenajon isn't the same as @jonkortajarena though. confused.



aprilmayjune definitely posted the right Instagram message.  @kortajarenajon is the official account of Jon Kortajarena.  The other one is fake/fan.


----------



## readingnook

Ah I see!  That's awful!  Esp after seeing him so happy with friends in Ibiza.  Hope it's not worse than he says it is.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic of Michael and Alicia at a Toronto restaurant this evening:




Happy faces [emoji3][emoji76]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lovely pic of Alicia ready to give Michael a hug after his race yesterday [emoji7]




https://www.instagram.com/p/BWp1Y9alhec/


----------



## aprilmayjune

wonder what the story is here...


----------



## readingnook

hahaha!  what a funny post!  
(also this person is Toronto/NY based)


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That guy is putting pressure on himself for no reason.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That guy is putting pressure on himself for no reason.



He seems to be a stage actor? That makes sense to me haha.


----------



## August_Lee

At the Toronto Pearson Intl. airport





https://www.instagram.com/p/BWqt1nDgFUI/


----------



## August_Lee

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWqt6RqAioc/





https://www.instagram.com/p/BWqqiVmnlFB/


----------



## readingnook

Awesome high quality pics!  Thank you!

eta.  Bless the wonderfully light-filled YYZ that makes these photos so great lol.


----------



## Blueberry12

I am at the cinema. Tulip Fever starts in a few minutes. 

Exciting!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I can't wait to hear your impression!


----------



## readingnook

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3768189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am at the cinema. Tulip Fever starts in a few minutes.
> 
> Exciting!



This is awesome so jealous


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I can't wait to hear your impression!



I loved it . Esp. the costumes , I love period drama costumes.
The acting was great too.


----------



## Blueberry12

readingnook said:


> This is awesome so jealous




It was very good. When is it out where you live?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> I loved it . Esp. the costumes , I love period drama costumes.
> The acting was great too.



I'm envious too - really want to see it and there is no UK release date. And it's a joint British film.... outrageous!!


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm envious too - really want to see it and there is no UK release date. And it's a joint British film.... outrageous!!




What a pity. It was a good movie. 
I hope you can see it soon.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm waiting for Netflix to put it up! I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Looks like Tomb Raider will be at Comic-Con in _some_ aspect?

https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/19/15990488/san-diego-comic-con-panels-preview-sdcc-2017


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> Looks like Tomb Raider will be at Comic-Con in _some_ aspect?
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/19/15990488/san-diego-comic-con-panels-preview-sdcc-2017


I suspected that when I heard that she went to LA after Toronto.

It is probably more of a teaser than a full trailer, since Roar has only been editing for a month or so. Maybe something similar to the first Jason Bourne trailer during Super Bowl.
I hope she will be giving interviews as well. The U.N.C.L.E. interviews from two years ago where really great.


----------



## blueblues

Spotted in LA yesterday, apparently having lunch at Chateau Marmont.






source


----------



## readingnook

Wonderful!  Wonder who she's at lunch with.


----------



## jcsepjj

I'm most likely going to see Tulip Fever this weekend, can't wait 

I recently rewatched Kronjuvelerna (The Crown Jewels), I had forgotten how visually stunning that movie is. I figured I'd share


----------



## readingnook

I love these!  Beautiful photos, Alicia's hair is so dark here, almost black!  And her eyes really express so much.  I would really like to see this movie.

Enjoy TF!


----------



## jcsepjj

readingnook said:


> I love these!  Beautiful photos, Alicia's hair is so dark here, almost black!  And her eyes really express so much.  I would really like to see this movie.
> 
> Enjoy TF!



Yes her hair was black while filming  



Thank you!


----------



## readingnook

Omg.  So beautiful.  With a light in her eyes here, and so radiant.


----------



## jcsepjj




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She's so cute!


----------



## readingnook

Awwwww!   I wonder where they are.


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia and Michael leaving the restaurant 'Catch' in West Hollywood















https://www.instagram.com/p/BW1c37IhqrD/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BW1c5zlhMAn/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BW1cyIrhiec/


----------



## aprilmayjune

No tomb raider? [emoji45]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> No tomb raider? [emoji45]


I know, I wanted pictures. What are they doing in CA anyway?


----------



## Selayang430

FreakShift concept design. Alicia is there maybe to test out the costumes & designs


----------



## aprilmayjune

Innnnnteresting. Any idea where they're filming? All wheatley's previous movies have been filmed in England but giant crabs will involve slightly more special effects probably...


----------



## Selayang430

According to report, it shall start filming in August but no idea of location. See the giant crab and crab-fighting (or whatever sea monsters) armoured car

ATTACH=full]3772617[/ATTACH]


----------



## readingnook

Costumes look interesting.  Looking forward to more.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Innnnnteresting. Any idea where they're filming? All wheatley's previous movies have been filmed in England but giant crabs will involve slightly more special effects probably...



Idk, no news on location at all. We have excellent special effects facilities and personnel in England though, some of the best in the world!


----------



## readingnook

If Wheatley has never filmed in the US, do you think it likely he would for this?  Is there any clue in the production?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Guys, sorry I'm to disrupt the movie conversation, but I need shelter and in of some distraction. I'm going to post some of my favorite Alicia fashions and pictures, so bear with me.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Yay!!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm going to start with casual outfits:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I loved her fashion when she wore Chanel and other classic designs. I think it suits her better.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Her face!


----------



## Veruka

She was so pretty back then


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Guys, sorry I'm to disrupt the movie conversation, but I need shelter and in of some distraction. I'm going to post some of my favorite Alicia fashions and pictures, so bear with me.


I would love that!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Co-stars!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

My favorite co-star of hers!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

All photos curtesy of http://alicia-vikander.com/photos/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

From this year and as beautiful as ever.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

...


----------



## jcsepjj

As much as I enjoy complaining about Louis Vuitton, they have provided her with some great looks. Here are some of my favourites, I especially like the shorter dresses that shows off her stunning legs:


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> My favorite co-star of hers!


Domhnall Gleeson is my favorite co-star of hers also, in both films they've had so much chemistry with each other. They need to be in more films together asap.























https://allaboutaliciavikander.tumblr.com/post/137642827894/alicia-and-domhnall-in-anna-karenina





https://allaboutaliciavikander.tumblr.com/post/143679396984


----------



## August_Lee

jcsepjj said:


> As much as I enjoy complaining about Louis Vuitton, they have provided her with some great looks. Here are some of my favourites, I especially like the shorter dresses that shows off her stunning legs:
> View attachment 3772866
> 
> View attachment 3772867
> 
> View attachment 3772868
> 
> View attachment 3772869
> 
> View attachment 3772870
> 
> View attachment 3772872
> 
> View attachment 3772875
> 
> View attachment 3772874
> 
> View attachment 3772873
> 
> View attachment 3772871


Not much of fan of the LV clothes especially on Alicia but during the awards season of 2015-2016 they were on point for majority of her dresses (i.e. the SAG Awards, Golden Globes)













http://aliciavikander.us/photos/index.php?cat=49&page=1


----------



## blueblues

> "Katten" [The Tale of the Cat] our new Film with *Maria Fahl Vikander* and Rico Rönnbäck has been selected for the *Hollyshorts Film Festival in LA* and will have its premier at Grauman's Chinese Theatre on the 18th August. So if you're in LA please come along - I'll be there and I'll buy you a beer or Champagne  // Adrian.


https://www.facebook.com/HungryHippoProductions/posts/1396803157080995



If Maria attends the premiere I bet Alicia would love to be there too. I guess it depends on the location of Freak Shift if she will be able to.


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

YAY!!! I'm soooo excited.


----------



## August_Lee

Leaving Los Angeles











https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_g5togYBM/


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> Domhnall Gleeson is my favorite co-star of hers also, in both films they've had so much chemistry with each other. They need to be in more films together asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://allaboutaliciavikander.tumblr.com/post/137642827894/alicia-and-domhnall-in-anna-karenina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://allaboutaliciavikander.tumblr.com/post/143679396984


This scene is killing me I cannot remove my eyes from her face.  And their hands...


----------



## readingnook

Can someone help me out please, what is the piano music in the background of Kitty and Levin's second proposal?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Is she home?


----------



## readingnook

Looks like she's in Gothenburg!


----------



## readingnook

http://www.vogue.com/article/alicia-vikander-white-boot-airport-travel-shoe-celebrity-style

I was hoping they would say what the shoe was, but they don't.


----------



## Selayang430

Spotted at the Grove Hollywood- date unknown. Source: weibo


----------



## August_Lee

old Pic when she was on the set of Submergence





https://www.instagram.com/p/BXFODOPD1UG/


----------



## jcsepjj

Selayang430 said:


> Spotted at the Grove Hollywood- date unknown. Source: weibo
> 
> View attachment 3777952



This is not Alicia, it happens sometimes that paparazzi's mistake random women with sunglasses on for Alicia. They thought this was her a year ago too:


----------



## jcsepjj

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3777783
> 
> 
> Is she home?



Two sightings of her in Gothenburg yesterday, maybe she's home to see her mom? She was busy working last time she was home.


----------



## Selayang430

jcsepjj said:


> This is not Alicia, it happens sometimes that paparazzi's mistake random women with sunglasses on for Alicia. They thought this was her a year ago too:
> View attachment 3778011



Ok. See the legs also very much different. Thanks


----------



## Blueberry12

jcsepjj said:


> This is not Alicia, it happens sometimes that paparazzi's mistake random women with sunglasses on for Alicia. They thought this was her a year ago too:
> View attachment 3778011





It is quite amusing with paparazzis & " fans " who can't recognize the celebs or mix them up with others.

Or when fans steals/borrows pix from Instragram and other places online , and call other celebrities , coworkers , friends , family members on the pix for  " fans ".
Anyone standing next to their fave celeb is a " fan " .


----------



## readingnook

Also Alicia tends to wear her purse on her right shoulder...both photos not her distinctive style, colors, etc.  and doesn't have the American habit of carrying beverages around - and def not multiple beverages!.  She's more likely to be carrying her phone.


----------



## readingnook

I think her mom has a play.  She seems happily working again, a good thing!


----------



## aprilmayjune

omg daily mail get it together


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

At first glance I can see why they are confused. The first photo could be her until you look closely, but when her head is up, yeah someone at that office needs to get it together. It just goes to show these people have a bunch of idiots working for them.


----------



## blueblues

Looks like the DM article was removed. I guess they couldn’t ignore the amount of ridicule in the comments and on Twitter.


----------



## aprilmayjune

back to her other home! freakshift ought to be gearing up soon, filming in London maybe?

(also i'd love more deets on this encounter if anyone wants to ask!)


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3781398
> 
> back to her other home! freakshift ought to be gearing up soon, filming in London maybe?
> 
> (also i'd love more deets on this encounter if anyone wants to ask!)



Was this today? I haven't seen any rain today - could be very local showers...


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Was this today? I haven't seen any rain today - could be very local showers...


yeah 5 am my time, not sure where in london


----------



## aprilmayjune

> Wim Wenders‘ next feature SUBMERGENCE will celebrate its World Premiere in the section „Special Presentations“ at this year’s TIFF – Toronto International Film Festival.
> 
> The film is a contemporary love story that takes us into the extremely different worlds of its two protagonists. Danielle Flinders (Alicia Vikander) and James More (James McAvoy) are two young people engaged in making the world a safer and better place. They’re both getting ready for a dangerous mission in their respective causes and have chosen to do so in a remote and utterly beautiful hideaway hotel on the French Atlantic Coast in Normandy. When they meet there by chance, falling in love is the last thing on their mind…
> 
> SUBMERGENCE is geopolitical in scope. It is dark and light, dangerous and mysterious. It is transparent about the raw attraction and love between human beings and reminds us that our first and primary goal as members of the human race is to love and ultimately protect each other.



http://www.wim-wenders.com/news/
vague but more plot details than before!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> yeah 5 am my time, not sure where in london



It rained heavily all day in London on Saturday but I don't think it's rained at all today... Tweet posted at 13.17 today London time. Unlikely to have been in North London anyway.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> yeah 5 am my time, not sure where in london



Update - been advised by other London residents that it did rain at lunchtime in their part of north London!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Update - been advised by other London residents that it did rain at lunchtime in their part of north London!



When I saw the tweet - thought it could be from October last year where she also posed with fans in rain. 
So the lovebirds don't separate from each other more than a week. [emoji14][emoji8]


----------



## blueblues

New still from Submergence.






It will compete in San Sebastian Film Festival on September 22.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/wim-wenders-submergence-open-san-sebastian-festival-1025698


----------



## readingnook

Yay that means we will see more photos?


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia on the September issue of Elle




https://mobile.twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD/status/892372752849666048


----------



## readingnook

So beautiful!  I wonder when this was taken though, her hair seems much longer now.


----------



## August_Lee

From E! News about the issue.....

http://www.eonline.com/news/870410/...things-we-learned-from-elle-s-september-issue


----------



## readingnook

Great photos!  The interview...seems to be a mix of new and previous questions asked her.  No. 2 for example, isn't really new and I kind of squint when they emphasize it like that.  But on the whole, it's nice to see her again!  Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't like the cover shot, but the other two pictures are awesome. She has such great legs.


----------



## aprilmayjune

i love how each pic is a different emotion and she's not just using "model face."


----------



## readingnook

Always strikes me her range in clothes.  That is to say, a lot of looks are good on her.

And the new Submergence photo in the bar is nice!


----------



## mollie12

I wasn't expecting her to hint that she wants kids fairly soon.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I wasn't expecting her to hint that she wants kids fairly soon.



I'm not that surprised; many of her friends have had babies in the past year, she's been in a longterm relationship with Michael for 3 years and she will be 30 next year. Seems to me the time is ripe!


----------



## aprilmayjune

another pic--diggin the brogues


----------



## aprilmayjune

From THR article:



> German director Wim Wenders will open the 65th San Sebastian Film Festival with his new film _Submergence_. Wenders and the film’s star, Alicia Vikander, will travel to Spain to present the film on Sept. 22.
> 
> _Submergence_, which will compete for the festival's Golden Shell main prize, also stars James McAvoy. Shot across Berlin, Madrid, Toledo and multiple locations in France and Djibouti, the film was penned by Erin Dignam, based on the book by J.M. Ledgard.
> 
> McAvoy and Vikander play a hydraulic engineer, James More, and a bio-mathematician, Danielle Flinders, who fall in love in a remote hotel in Normandy. After they depart for dangerous missions, it is revealed that More works for the British Secret Service and is taken hostage in Somalia.
> 
> Wenders returns to San Sebastian after chairing the festival jury in 2002. He is the recipient of a Venice Golden Lion for _The State of Things_, a Palme d'Or for _Paris, Texas,_ and the best director prize in Cannes for _Wings of Desire_. He has been nominated for three Academy Awards.
> 
> The San Sebastian Festival takes place Sept. 22-30.



Double excited that a) she'll be there and b) they didn't **** up McAvoy's character, WHEW


----------



## readingnook

The Elle Interview link

In the fashion world, September is all about power. Who better to exemplify that than cover star Alicia Vikander, an actress who's midtransition from indie favorite to blockbuster-anchoring force?

http://www.elle.com/culture/celebri...september-2017-cover-reveal/?src=socialflowTW


----------



## aprilmayjune

readingnook said:


> The Elle Interview link
> 
> In the fashion world, September is all about power. Who better to exemplify that than cover star Alicia Vikander, an actress who's midtransition from indie favorite to blockbuster-anchoring force?
> 
> http://www.elle.com/culture/celebri...september-2017-cover-reveal/?src=socialflowTW


while i wish they hadn't mentioned him in her list of accomplishments (starting Vikarious would have been better), "slayed Michael Fassbender" is about the best way they could have done it haha


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> while i wish they hadn't mentioned him in her list of accomplishments (starting Vikarious would have been better), "slayed Michael Fassbender" is about the best way they could have done it haha



Yes, and actually, yes! 
September is a good issue to be cover of!


----------



## Selayang430

readingnook said:


> Yes, and actually, yes!
> September is a good issue to be cover of!



Yes - September is a good month to be in cover of. She is in vogue US September last year.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> while i wish they hadn't mentioned him in her list of accomplishments (starting Vikarious would have been better), "slayed Michael Fassbender" is about the best way they could have done it haha


That's probably in the full interview, but I agree...YES!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> Yes - September is a good month to be in cover of. She is in vogue US September last year.


The September cover is considered the Bible in fashion speak. There's even a documentary about it called The September Issue!


----------



## readingnook

http://etcanada.com/news/245022/ali...to-do-something-very-different/?sf102833084=1

Also
@mollie12   Haven't seen the whole interview, but I'm also curious how the question came up.  She's answered a similar question before, and it sounded so similar, so I wondered if it wasn't rehashed.  Kind of irritated that some are using that as a bait headline...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also
I think they've shortened the links!  Did anyone notice?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Euphoria is going to TIFF too!!!!!!!

https://www.google.com/amp/www.indi...-stalin-euphoria-brads-status-1201863156/amp/


----------



## aprilmayjune

new still and a set pic from last year!


----------



## readingnook

Thanks for the great news!
And oh, what a beautiful still.  I'm so excited for Lisa Langseth's work to be seen.  I really like her relationship with Alicia.  And I want Alicia's next project to be with Vikarious.


----------



## jcsepjj

Great news. I'm so happy Submergence is going too but Euphoria is Alicia's baby and I'm so happy it gets a chance to reach out to people !!!


----------



## mollie12

Cameron Bailey, TIFF's artistic director, on Euphoria:


_Euphoria (Lisa Langseth): “It’s about how we engage with the end of life. Charlotte Rampling is in it and she’s terrific and also Eva Green and Alicia Vikander, who’s somebody that we’ve been following for years since A Royal Affair. We absolutely love her, and this is one of her strongest performances.”_
https://www.thestar.com/entertainme...tform-has-a-few-more-stars-howell-column.html


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> Cameron Bailey, TIFF's artistic director, on Euphoria:
> 
> 
> _Euphoria (Lisa Langseth): “It’s about how we engage with the end of life. Charlotte Rampling is in it and she’s terrific and also Eva Green and Alicia Vikander, who’s somebody that we’ve been following for years since A Royal Affair. We absolutely love her, and this is one of her strongest performances.”_
> https://www.thestar.com/entertainme...tform-has-a-few-more-stars-howell-column.html


This is so great. I've been following her since A Royal Affair too and I've loved her ever since! I'm going to sound petty, but I have to say it: burn haters burn.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> This is so great. I've been following her since A Royal Affair too and I've loved her ever since! I'm going to sound petty, but I have to say it: burn haters burn.



Schadenfreude's a beautiful thing and I'm not even sorry [emoji6]


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...ns-alicia-vikander-voice-cast-moomins-1026825

i think it's neat that she gets to work with old friends for her next two projects


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Are they ever going back to London?


----------



## readingnook

I guess I have nothing against Bond.  You're right Eva Green was good in it.  If Alicia does one I don't see her being pigeonholed as a Bond girl, she's already proven her range.  There was this mention on twitter today by AVD.  I'd much rather see something like this.




http://www.chapter1-take1.com/2017/08/books-we-wish-were-movies-unwomanly.html


----------



## Selayang430

readingnook said:


> I guess I have nothing against Bond.  You're right Eva Green was good in it.  If Alicia does one I don't see her being pigeonholed as a Bond girl, she's already proven her range.  There was this mention on twitter today by AVD.  I'd much rather see something like this.
> 
> View attachment 3788996
> 
> 
> http://www.chapter1-take1.com/2017/08/books-we-wish-were-movies-unwomanly.html



Strike a balance between commercial money rich project and artistic project is good. Commercial films can teach more audiences while artistic is for smaller group of people.
Feeling excited if 007 Bond girl role is on.


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

So she really is there! Her skin is insane.


----------



## readingnook

Selayang430 said:


> Strike a balance between commercial money rich project and artistic project is good. Commercial films can teach more audiences while artistic is for smaller group of people.
> Feeling excited if 007 Bond girl role is on.



So far there doesn't seem to be any basis but I wouldn't be surprised if they offered her something.


----------



## mollie12

Kind of funny:  Jon Kortajarena is hiking an hour away from Lisbon and someone on Twitter asked him if he's staying with AV and MF.  That actually sounds plausible!


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> Kind of funny:  Jon Kortajarena is hiking an hour away from Lisbon and someone on Twitter asked him if he's staying with AV and MF.  That actually sounds plausible!



 Saw his Instagram. Apparently he's in Sinatra not far from Lisboa. Visited there back in 2014 fascinated by the view at the Sintra palace which faces Atlantic.
M & A would probably pay a visit too as it's a poplar tourist spot.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I absolutely ❤️  Sintra! I loved Portugal in general. Good food, nice people, and spectacular scenery. I want to go back and go to Porto and the Azores.!


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I absolutely [emoji173]️  Sintra! I loved Portugal in general. Good food, nice people, and spectacular scenery. I want to go back and go to Porto and the Azores.!



Never been to Porto hope to visit one day. But flying from Asia all all the way to Europe is no fun. 
Good foods - Belem egg tarts! It tastes more milky compare to Macau's ( formal colony)


----------



## readingnook

See this is where that new place comes in handy - house guests!


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> See this is where that new place comes in handy - house guests!



Lol, I would like to think of Jon being a house guest but as far as I recall the Lisbon apartment isn't ready to occupy yet? If I'm not mistaken it was described as still under construction, completion 2018. 

I imagine Michael and Alicia are discussing their preferences with the developers/ architects so they can be incorporated into the final design. 

I'm sure once it is ready they will enjoy the down time they spend there - if that's what their intention is - and have both sets of family out there with them to stay, especially at times like Christmas. And of course pals like Jon!


----------



## August_Lee

Description from the pic: _With young fans in France 1/8/17_
https://londondon1.tumblr.com/post/163993563400/with-young-fans-in-france-1817


----------



## Blueberry12

One more old pic of Alicia's mum.
They really look alike.


Source. Maria Fahl Vikander's FB.


----------



## readingnook

I agree about the resemblance.  And she has that same strong but vulnerable look, and both have striking eyes.  And I think Alicia got her beautiful complexion from her mother!  I greatly admire Alicia for remaining close to her parents.

PS It's good to see you here again!


----------



## pearlyqueen

A Portuguese magazine, VIP, reports that Michael and Alicia were spotted shopping in Principe Real in Lisbon for furniture for their new getaway home:








http://www.vip.pt/michael-fassbender-e-alicia-vikander-fazem-compras-no-principe-real-para-nova-casa


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The house must be complete if they are already furnishing it. 

She does look like her mom, same nose and lips. Beautiful ladies!


----------



## mollie12

She's doing Tulip Fever press in the UK.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What a pretty dress, but I don't like her hair. 1) it's covering her pretty face and 2) it's weighing her down. 

Finally some sign of life for this movie.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> She's doing Tulip Fever press in the UK.



She looks a bit lonely all on her own in front of the poster!

Strange thing is there isn't a UK release date yet.


----------



## readingnook

Finally some press for this movie!


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> She looks a bit lonely all on her own in front of the poster!
> 
> *Strange thing is there isn't a UK release date yet.*


 
My bad.  It's a "preview screening," not technically a press event.  I'm not positive it will get a theatrical release in the UK.


----------



## readingnook

What is a preview screening?


----------



## mollie12

An invite-only screening before the official release.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I'm gonna try to upload screenshots of the Elle interview--sorry if I mess it up!


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## mollie12

I hadn't really read any of the interview before.  Nothing new, but...Skarsgard, Nyong'o, and Naomi Campbell?  Naming the least credible of their rumored relationships?  I get that those are the most famous names, but still...


----------



## aprilmayjune

I liked it for the most part and her "party on, gentlemen!" was cute but a big ol' one finger salute for the ending.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I thought she never really dated Alex, and that they were only friends? Too much Michael in that interview. The woman has a great body of work, so it's annoying that they are telling us things we already know. 

Thanks for the scan, aprilmayjune!


----------



## mollie12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I thought she never really dated Alex, and that they were only friends? Too much Michael in that interview. *The woman has a great body of work, so it's annoying that they are telling us things we already know. *
> 
> Thanks for the scan, aprilmayjune!



We've noticed it with MF, and it's true now of Alicia:  they both have a set "origin" story that every profile writer either feels obligated to tell or is too lazy to attempt to deviate from.  AV is way more interesting when she's asked about women in film or her opinions on films that she's a fan of. 

For this publication, specifically, I understand why there's so much MF focus.  He's one of the few men they've put on their cover, and they do seem to think he "sexes" things up.  It's really irritating, though.

So I guess this interview took place in early June before they started travelling, but she alludes to their plans in Italy, France, and Portugal.


----------



## mollie12

Oh, and the best thing about the profile is the writer hyping up her work with Langseth and mentioning that only her Swedish work has tapped into her "savage" side.


----------



## readingnook

While some parts of this article are repetitive, every time a writer repeats it, I glean some new information from the way it is written.

I liked hearing Lisa Langseth's views - there's more detail here about how she worked alone with Alicia on Pure.  I found her comment interesting about how Lisa tries to dirty her up to crack the surface - I could have read more about Lisa's methods, tbh.  And I appreciate the writer's view that her performances in Pure and Hotell haven't been matched yet in the US market.  (I also feel that maybe he took the trouble to watch them, which I'm not sure other writers have done.)

The part about Charlotte Rampling was new to me, and I liked that a lot.  I liked how she imparted that image about Alicia's energy and her ability to bring it out and reign it in - amazing.  I also liked what Alicia said about Charlotte - so interesting and wise, and actually true!

I don't mind that MF is in here, but must the author name drop other people???  It doesn't really further the point of this article.

And why does she step into an elevator at the end?  I thought they left through the kitchen and back door.  Details like that bother me.

Other things I liked were the confused table next door, and the pseudonym!  

@AMJ - I enjoyed this a lot!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## readingnook

mollie12 said:


> An invite-only screening before the official release.


OK, but there's no official release?  Confused...


----------



## mollie12

readingnook said:


> OK, but there's no official release?  Confused...



You're not confused, it's just a really bad sign for the movie.


----------



## readingnook

Ugh, this is horrible.  Why are they treating TF so badly.


----------



## mollie12

readingnook said:


> Ugh, this is horrible.  Why are they treating TF so badly.


Because it's an unfixable disaster.


----------



## Selayang430

From numerous delay in release and rumors, I thought it will go straight to on-demand TV instead of in theaters. Surprised that they still spend money to do invite-only screening.


----------



## mollie12

Selayang430 said:


> From numerous delay in release and rumors, I thought it will go straight to on-demand TV instead of in theaters. Surprised that they still spend money to do invite-only screening.



I think it's one of the cheapest available kinds of publicity?  Rent out a theater for a night, don't spend money on an after-screening premiere party, let your actress pose in front of a poster (not even a red carpet or a step-and-repeat), let the Daily Mail pay for the photos and do your publicity for you.  They probably didn't even pay for a publicist for the night.


----------



## readingnook

@mollie12
Why is it a disaster?  Can you explain everything to me?  Is it just too old now to release?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> While some parts of this article are repetitive, every time a writer repeats it, I glean some new information from the way it is written.
> 
> I liked hearing Lisa Langseth's views - there's more detail here about how she worked alone with Alicia on Pure.  I found her comment interesting about how Lisa tries to dirty her up to crack the surface - I could have read more about Lisa's methods, tbh.  And I appreciate the writer's view that her performances in Pure and Hotell haven't been matched yet in the US market.  (I also feel that maybe he took the trouble to watch them, which I'm not sure other writers have done.)
> 
> The part about Charlotte Rampling was new to me, and I liked that a lot.  I liked how she imparted that image about Alicia's energy and her ability to bring it out and reign it in - amazing.  I also liked what Alicia said about Charlotte - so interesting and wise, and actually true!
> 
> I don't mind that MF is in here, but must the author name drop other people???  It doesn't really further the point of this article.
> 
> And why does she step into an elevator at the end?  I thought they left through the kitchen and back door.  Details like that bother me.
> 
> Other things I liked were the confused table next door, and the pseudonym!
> 
> @AMJ - I enjoyed this a lot!  Thanks so much!!


Great summary. I haven't seen Hotell yet, I'm going to beat someone at Netflix, but Pure was a quiet masterpiece. She was so STRONG in that movie, I can't wait for Euphoria just to see that collaboration again.


----------



## mollie12

readingnook said:


> @mollie12
> Why is it a disaster?  Can you explain everything to me?  Is it just too old now to release?



It's already being released in some markets. It looks like it might get a perfunctory release in the US, since I know some critics have been getting invites. 

I've been hearing about it being a terrible, oddly toned movie for the past couple of years, from a number of sources.


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> I think it's one of the cheapest available kinds of publicity?  Rent out a theater for a night, don't spend money on an after-screening premiere party, let your actress pose in front of a poster (not even a red carpet or a step-and-repeat), let the Daily Mail pay for the photos and do your publicity for you.  They probably didn't even pay for a publicist for the night.



This is the first time I see this - pose in front of a simple poster, very cost efficient. I doubt she feels a bit #%^*+ but this is a duty to complete. 
Anyway, there are San Sebastián and Toronto soon. Just perform this final duty and move on.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Both blueberry12 and jcsepjj saw the film and enjoyed it. They said they were pleasantly surprised. Although it was not Alicia's best performance, it was not bad. I'm not sure why it's so bad they can't release it. I wonder how the film did in Sweden...


----------



## readingnook

So - the director messed up?  Who are invited to the screening?


----------



## mollie12

We don't know who was invited, but we can see that a bunch of C-listers showed up to the screening.


----------



## aprilmayjune

How do you **** up so bad with a cast that great and tom stoppard script?


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> How do you **** up so bad with a cast that great and tom stoppard script?



Let's be real...that's a very strange cast for a movie like this and Stoppard rewrote that thing like four times.


----------



## readingnook

Wow.  What was that.


----------



## mollie12

These threads from people who've seen it are fun/interesting:
https://twitter.com/RebeccaPahle/status/880509089964593153
https://twitter.com/karenyhan/status/892483885296222210


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Okay, can we forget about this movie. We'll file it under it's okay we can't always be perfect.


----------



## mollie12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Okay, can we forget about this movie. We'll file it under it's okay we can't always be perfect.



I'm just curious if it will get worse reviews than Assassin's Creed/Jonah Hex.


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Okay, can we forget about this movie. We'll file it under it's okay we can't always be perfect.



It will receive another wave of negative reviews when it's released in US. But it will soon over.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

They should just let it go straight to DVD.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> I'm just curious if it will get worse reviews than Assassin's Creed/Jonah Hex.



Stoppard's a ****ing genius and I really don't believe he's capable of screwing up THAT bad


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> Stoppard's a ****ing genius and I really don't believe he's capable of screwing up THAT bad



He's a genius in his natural medium, but he's certainly not infallible at film scripting.  I don't think much of his Anna Karenina adaptation, for example.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> He's a genius in his natural medium, but he's certainly not infallible at film scripting.  I don't think much of his Anna Karenina adaptation, for example.



Fair point, and even the best can miss a shot...but AC/Jonah Hex bad is like...a bar so low it's underground lol


----------



## readingnook

That commenter mentioned that TWC had screened an older version.  It's like a group effort to mess everything up.


----------



## jcsepjj

Tulip Fever wasn't bad, just not great. But it's far from Alicia's worst film. It's a period piece and a ensemble film, with some very few exceptions they never do well at the box office so it was never going to make money, but the movie is far from a disaster.


----------



## jcsepjj

Thanks for a providing the scans, although yet another boring magazine feature. Why do they even bother meeting up and doing an interview if all they write about is her growing up dancing in Sweden and getting discovered? Most of the quotes are from other people and not from Alicia. I'm so tired of these lame ass features, ask her some proper questions, she's so deep and clever yet it never comes across in print. How about asking her opinion on something instead of rambling names of women her boyfriend used to bang??? [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> Thanks for a providing the scans, although yet another boring magazine feature. Why do they even bother meeting up and doing an interview if all they write about is her growing up dancing in Sweden and getting discovered? Most of the quotes are from other people and not from Alicia. I'm so tired of these lame ass features, ask her some proper questions, she's so deep and clever yet it never comes across in print. How about asking her opinion on something instead of rambling names of women her boyfriend used to bang??? [emoji849][emoji849]



I agree but these unimaginative monotonous interviews aren't just peculiar to Alicia, they are typical of many others from what I've seen. I can almost guarantee what will be in any of Michael's interviews, read the same stuff so many times over the past years. 

In rambling names of women her boyfriend used to bang they even got that wrong..... no evidence he ever did anything with them! Ditto Alicia and Alex...

I guess there are very few perceptive intelligent journalists who can put their subjects at ease, probe and ask interesting questions that deliver an insight.

The only thing that stood out for me in this were Alicia and Charlotte's comments about each other, with Alicia's being really perceptive. She did well to get Charlotte onboard for Euphoria - she's a great actress and it's nice to hear about their mutual admiration!

But many thanks for the scans AMJ! [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Stoppard's a ****ing genius and I really don't believe he's capable of screwing up THAT bad



Stoppard may not be infallible but he's not a hapless amateur either. It's possible that HW interfered with the editing - I've read he has a history of meddling in films' final cuts?

Anyway we have no reviews to go on, not that I set  much stock by them. I'm resigned to the fact the films I enjoy aren't flavour of the month with either critics or the bulk of cinema audiences, especially in the USA where only a few films each year do well at the box office outwith the endless stream of Action/Superhero/ Special Effects pulp. 

I took a look at the tweets Mollie posted; no idea who either of these women are or what credentials they have... But one of them cited this as an example of incredulity  so I've dismissed her opinion:





IF Tulip Fever is ever released here I will go and see it. I love historical period dramas anyway. I will put aside my disdain for Cara Delevingne and Cressida Bonas getting parts in it and enjoy watching quality acting from Christoph, Dame Judi, Tom Hollander  and Alicia. Also worth watching Jack O'Connell and Holliday Grainger too.


----------



## readingnook

I agree with the bit about Charlotte Rampling, it was great to read what they thought of each other.  I recently saw Charlotte in a very old movie, and then in a relatively recent one, and I can see where Alicia's comments came from.  And hearing her thoughts on these things, you get an idea of how perceptive and smart she is.  I think Alicia doesn't just say run of the mill comments, she really has thought out these things and is sincere and that is so refreshing.  And I love how she tends to ramble in conversations when she's trying to say a lot of things at once.  This interview went on for a whole dinner- certainly was expecting less of rehashed stuff researched from somewhere else!


----------



## readingnook

Re the script, well the twists were all in the book weren't they?


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Stoppard may not be infallible but he's not a hapless amateur either. It's possible that HW interfered with the editing - I've read he has a history of meddling in films' final cuts?
> 
> Anyway we have no reviews to go on, not that I set  much stock by them. I'm resigned to the fact the films I enjoy aren't flavour of the month with either critics or the bulk of cinema audiences, especially in the USA where only a few films each year do well at the box office outwith the endless stream of Action/Superhero/ Special Effects pulp.
> 
> I took a look at the tweets Mollie posted; no idea who either of these women are or what credentials they have... But one of them cited this as an example of incredulity  so I've dismissed her opinion:
> 
> View attachment 3795075
> 
> 
> 
> IF Tulip Fever is ever released here I will go and see it. I love historical period dramas anyway. I will put aside my disdain for Cara Delevingne and Cressida Bonas getting parts in it and enjoy watching quality acting from Christoph, Dame Judi, Tom Hollander  and Alicia. Also worth watching Jack O'Connell and Holliday Grainger too.



Both Cara and Cressida's roles are really small. I can't even recall Cressida having a line in it. Only think I saw her in one scene, it's possible her part was bigger in an earlier cut.


----------



## jcsepjj

readingnook said:


> I agree with the bit about Charlotte Rampling, it was great to read what they thought of each other.  I recently saw Charlotte in a very old movie, and then in a relatively recent one, and I can see where Alicia's comments came from.  And hearing her thoughts on these things, you get an idea of how perceptive and smart she is.  I think Alicia doesn't just say run of the mill comments, she really has thought out these things and is sincere and that is so refreshing.  And I love how she tends to ramble in conversations when she's trying to say a lot of things at once.  This interview went on for a whole dinner- certainly was expecting less of rehashed stuff researched from somewhere else!



I always like to read people's comments on Alicia as well as her's on others. So I did enjoy that. And anything coming from the Euphoria set makes me happy


----------



## Selayang430

ELLE US September 2017: Alicia Vikander by David Bellemere 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Source : weibo


----------



## mollie12

This could have been a great photo shoot if her eye makeup wasn't so wonky.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Agreed. She doesn't need all that guck.


----------



## aprilmayjune

i wish they'd leaned into the smudged eyeliner and short hair and really committed to something edgy and punk rock--more leather, less lace and LV. It feels like the makeup artist and the stylist had different concepts for the shoot.


----------



## readingnook

It feels like they had a concept but could not follow through...were they going for something like this you think?


----------



## readingnook

I saw an Elle cover for 2012 and I really liked that.

Also not related but I really like Kelly's make up on her.


----------



## blueblues

Looks like Alicia is in Singapore with Bulgari today.





https://twitter.com/missyrabul/status/897744067185983488
https://twitter.com/missyrabul/status/897721918127833089


----------



## Selayang430

Really in Singapore now. This is the our closest ever distance  [emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## jooa

From George Northwood's insta story


----------



## readingnook

I love her dress!  The first one - printed.  The second one I can't really see here.  Interesting - 15 times at Changi airport transiting and never been into the city!  I suspect it was all those times to and from Australia.


----------



## jooa

More from George Northwood's insta story


----------



## readingnook

I've now seen the black dress and I love it too!

https://twitter.com/aliciavikanderd/status/897792614044401665


----------



## August_Lee

https://www.instagram.com/p/BX2o8sZlP3Q





https://www.instagram.com/p/BX2tGQRj9_w


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely outfits , esp. the Black one.


----------



## readingnook

Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely outfits , esp. the Black one.


I saw the back!  From Twitter.



I also saw Linn and the two sisters are so affectionate!  I am loving that there are so many posts and videos.  Based on the time these are posting, this is live or very little delay.


----------



## Dereze

Lovely dresses. But she looks very skinny in some pics/videos I saw in Twitter... nothing against it but I just LOVED her toned Lara Croft body!


----------



## readingnook

Dereze said:


> Lovely dresses. But she looks very skinny in some pics/videos I saw in Twitter... nothing against it but I just LOVED her toned Lara Croft body!



She still has the toned back but I guess it's all going to disappear soon.


----------



## aprilmayjune

buncha random pics from twitter, mostly badpostalicia and eddieredmayne


----------



## aprilmayjune

video compilation post, feat. more dancing!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BX2xPXinaXe/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BX3C5JXlmay/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BX3DHeAFQwh/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BX3JqS9Du3f/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BX259hQjkYU/
https://twitter.com/badpostalicia/status/897845056723451904
https://twitter.com/inquirerdotnet/status/897828102549590016
https://www.instagram.com/p/BX2xw3mjebf/


----------



## aprilmayjune

you've got to be ****ing kidding me


----------



## mollie12

I don't think she's ever looked more beautiful.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That black dress is BEAUTIFUL and she's dazzling in it!


----------



## readingnook

I also like the jewelry she chose.  

What's going on with TF?  Isn't this a good thing though @AMJ?  Doesn't this mean they're supporting it?


----------



## August_Lee

*Oscar winner Alicia Vikander graces Bulgari exhibit opening in SG*


> Academy Award-winning actress Alicia Vikander graced the opening of Bulgari Serpenti Form exhibition at the ArtScience Museum in Marina Bay Sands Wednesday.
> 
> The art, jewelry and design exhibition will open to the public Aug. 19 and will run through Oct. 15.
> 
> Vikander, who won the Oscar for best actress in a supporting role for “The Danish Girl” in 2015, appeared at the exhibit press conference here with Bulgari CEO Jean Christophe Babin. It’s the Swedish actress’ first visit to Singapore.
> 
> The exhibit, which explores the snake as a design inspiration, features over 150 pieces of antiquities, vintage costumes from theater and cinema, contemporary art by prominent artists, and Bulgari Serpenti high jewelry.
> 
> First shown in Rome in 2016, this is the exhibit’s first stop outside of Italy. Bulgari brand and heritage curator Lucia Boscaini with the maison’s brand heritage department curated it.
> 
> The serpent has been a longstanding symbol of Bulgari, spawning one of its most iconic lines, the Serpenti, which has been interpreted in watches, jewelry, leathergoods and other accessories since the 1940s.
> 
> Asked by Babin what the snaked evoked in Vikander, she replied: “As an actress I love the fact that the snake represents the shape-shifting symbol, which is something very much that I relate to, the willingness to reinvent oneself. I love that it symbolizes rebirth and creating different versions of yourself. I love how your jewelry defines different kinds of women.”



http://lifestyle.inquirer.net/27091...ces-bulgari-exhibit-opening-sg/#ixzz4pyCDk1MH


----------



## Selayang430

http://m.buro247.sg/watches-and-jew...kander-interview-singapore-bulgari-jewel.html

An interesting interview with SG media
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 - more than a Swede heart


----------



## August_Lee

*Part 1 of the interview*

*Alicia Vikander: "What I find sexy is something much more than tank tops"*





*Strong, sophisticated and magnetically spirited. A candid chat with Alicia Vikander on gender equality in film, the changing relationship between the small and silver screen, and her definition of what she finds sexy.*

"This is a life saver!" exclaims Alicia Vikander. I've passed her one of our Buro 24/7 Singapore foldable fans. "I actually collect fans from around the world," she confesses, turning the fan over in her hands, looking for a way to unwrap the plastic cover. And just as I offer to help, she brings the fan to her mouth, and rips it open with her teeth. "It's okay," she says with her smile, "I've bit into it."

Gift unwrapped, she fans herself casually. Legs crossed, hair elegantly tied up in a low bun, and seated on a gold Tiffany chair on the third floor of the ArtScience Museum in Singapore — the same location for the Bulgari 'SerpentiForm' exhibition that she is here to officiate as one of the brand's ambassadors — every whip of her hand reveals a diamond-encrusted Bulgari Serpenti bracelet; every turn of her head unveils a glittering Bulgari Serpenti earring. Vikander is positively sparkling.

The Swedish actress possesses a hypnotic beauty — every bit the sophisticated movie star that you would expect from an Oscar winner (she won an Academy Award for Best Actress in a Supporting Role for her portrayal of loving wife Gerda Wegener in _The Danish Girl_). But yet, as our conversation meanders from playing Lara Croft in _Tomb Raider_ (scheduled for release in March 2018) to her most valued piece of jewellery, what captivates me most about the former ballet dancer is not her poise and polish (which she exudes in spades), but her grounded strength and indominable spirit.

One of today's hardest working actors, we speak candidly about the current state of gender equality in film, why what women wear shouldn't be the be-all and end-all of female sensuality, and the changing dynamics between the small and silver screen.



> *This is your first time in Singapore. Have you had the opportunity to try any local foods?*
> I want to. I'm a big foodie. One of my siblings actually moved here, but she sadly left three days ago so I missed her — she had to go back to Europe — but she's going to send through a list of local recommendations. One of them is Odette. Is that close by?
> 
> *Yup, very close by. It's just in the National Gallery of Singapore.*
> It tells you a lot about culture, actually, the local food.
> 
> *There's a lot of hawker food you should try, like onde-onde and kueh lapis. I'll have to send you a list too.*
> Yes, please! Would love to.
> 
> *What was your first experience with the house of Bulgari? Was it a gift? Was it something that your mother wore?*
> You know, I think the first experience was... well, my mother is an actress [Maria Fahl Vikander] and I was introduced to the world and heritage of cinema growing up. And, without knowing, I think it was only in my mid-teens when I realised, that the actresses that I grew up admiring — from Ingrid Bergman (who is from my home country) and Audrey Hepburn, to Elizabeth Taylor and Rachel Weisz — all of those of women have been part of this brand and history. Especially the Serpenti range. Since my early teens, I've recognised it as an iconic piece of jewellery that defined the house of Bulgari.
> 
> *Talking about the Bulgari Serpenti, it is famous for being sleek and sexy. And you've just finished filming Tomb Raider, playing a strong female lead known for wearing a tank top. Do you consider yourself sexy? Is this an adjective that you're comfortable with?*
> I find this interesting. You are the one that's putting the words 'tank top' and 'sexy' in the same sentence.
> 
> *[Laughs] You don't find tank tops sexy?*
> What I find sexy is something much more deeper and, you know, a certain sensuality. Especially when it comes to women, I think it's more about empowerment rather than tank tops, to be honest [laughs].
> 
> *Fair enough.*
> You know, I embrace women and men who can stand up, empower their own personalities, and express themselves. And for Lara Croft, ever since I played the game _Tomb Raider_ since I was 10 years old, I like that she is a woman that never gives up. Even when she falls down, she stands up again. That to me, is extremely sexy. That is definitely something I hope to communicate. Angelina Jolie did that brilliantly in the earlier films, and now with this game that is rebooted since 2013, because it's more of an origin story, you get to flesh out more of this beloved character. Hopefully we will honour what has already been, but also present something fresh and something new.
> 
> *How far have we progressed when it comes to gender equality in film?*
> I think we have a long way to go. But I think it's wonderful to see greater versatility in female roles now, which really is a product of the growing awareness for gender equality. Ever since I moved into English-speaking cinema — which is a step that I never thought I would take, growing up in a small country like Sweden — but over those years, it feels like there has been a change. I've been singling out lately that I haven't been able to work with a lot of women. A lot of people mention, "Oh you're playing a strong female character", but if you look at the films that I've done, I've done five films in a row where I played a lead and I didn't have one scene with another woman. That tells you something about reality.
> 
> *Do you think the case is different for television? Have you watched Big Little Lies with Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon?*
> I have.
> 
> *That was fantastic. Strong female characters in a predominantly female cast.*
> Except for Alex [Skarsgard] who played a horrid character — he's an old friend of mine — but he was so good.
> 
> http://www.buro247.sg/watches-and-j...kander-interview-singapore-bulgari-jewel.html


----------



## August_Lee

*Part 2 of the interview*



> *Do you think television provides more opportunity for women to develop interesting characters as compared to film? Only because I've noticed that there are more shows now — be it Big Little Lies, Orange Is The New Black, or The Handmaid's Tale — that provide complex female roles.*
> I think there are a lot more adult dramas on television now because the audience that go to cinemas tend to be young people that are going for an experience. A big movie rather than a drama, which I think is a shame because I love cinemas. But I think what you're noticing is that a lot of adult developed dramas are now been given the chance to be distributed on TV, because that's how we watch dramas nowadays, we watch it at home. We travel, we have our Apple TV, so I think it's because the way of distributing content is now different.
> 
> *You're right. Interesting observation.*
> With Lara Croft, it's an incredible privilege to play such an iconic character. But I also remember when I saw _Hunger Games _a few years ago, I was like, "Wow!" It showed that a commercial film could be a success with a female lead in it.
> 
> *Going back to jewellery, would you rather receive it as a gift or buy it for yourself?*
> Can I say, give it others?
> 
> *Oh good one!*
> That is fun! The best thing is to give gifts it to others.
> *
> 
> And for the reaction you get...*
> It's always nerve-racking, you can't ever be completely sure if it's going to be right, but you have a feel. And when it works, it's fun.
> 
> *Can you share a time when you've given a piece of jewellery to someone you love?*
> I gave my mom a beautiful dress. It's not a piece of jewellery, but it had a lot of sparkle on it. She wore it to the Oscars, and she looked... stunning.
> 
> *What is the most sentimental or meaningful piece of jewellery you own?*
> My mom's parents sadly passed away when she was very young, so I never got the chance to meet them. But she had an aunt, a great aunt that kind of became my substitute grandparent, and she was 95 when she died a few years ago. She was Finnish and she escaped the war, and she had this bracelet that was made out of old coins and pennies — more than a hundred years old — and they're put together in a very specific pattern. It's not about the value of the stones and materials, but it's the memories and the great story behind it that makes it valuable to me.
> 
> *Do* *you have any traditions with jewellery to commemorate various milestones in your life?*
> I haven't done it for the last few roles, only because I have been so busy, but I do buy pieces of jewellery or things for my home for a lot of films that I did when I started to work in cinema.
> 
> *What kind of roles are you looking for now? Tulip Fever is coming out soon? *
> I filmed that four years ago! [Laughs] It's finally coming out. I had seven films released in 2015, and they had all been made over three and a half years. It's so strange. You never know when a film is going to come out. It's very different for each film — they plan it, there's post-production, and sometimes it comes out quickly, and other times it takes a few years.
> 
> *What are your plans after Singapore?*
> I'm going to go to the Toronto Film Festival. The production company that I started last year [Vikarious Productions] produced our first film [_Euphoria_] and it will be premiered in Toronto, which is extremely exciting. I worked with a director that I've done two films with in Sweden [Lisa Langseth] and this will be her first English language film.
> 
> *Do you notice a trend in the scripts that you're attracted to or the films that you're looking to produce in the future through Vikarious Productions?*
> I think I would have never been able to predict any of the films I've ended up doing. It's a feeling. You read it and you're drawn to either the character or story itself. More and more, it comes down to the filmmaker. The visionary behind it, because it's all...
> 
> *About the execution of the story?*
> Very much about the execution. And also down the actors. Filmmaking is such a collaborative thing. For me, it's always about, "Wow, I haven't stepped into this role before."
> 
> *Finally, what could you do 24/7?*
> Sleep! I love sleeping. It's great.
> 
> *[Laughs] Anything else you could do all day, every day?*
> Eat. [laughs]
> *
> 
> What's your favourite food?*
> Oh, pizza. Pasta. Bread.
> 
> *Anything carbs basically.*
> [Laughs] Yes! A good piece of sourdough bread with butter is the best.


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> http://m.buro247.sg/watches-and-jew...kander-interview-singapore-bulgari-jewel.html
> 
> An interesting interview with SG media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - more than a Swede heart


Oops looks like we posted the same thing


----------



## jcsepjj

I liked this interview a lot more than the Elle one. At least we got some new questions


----------



## readingnook

I thought this was a GREAT interview, given it seems how short it was.  Questions were interesting and new, and I like how he published his questions too, gives us context.  And I learned new things about her!  Thanks for posting!

Note on the writer, he has managed to incorporate all those things we already know about her and yet, not to explain them again ad nauseum.  He doesn't waste space.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That was a great read! You can always tell when it's a great interview by the writing and the way in which the interviewer extract info from the person being interviewed.

This journalist is neither lazy nor just care for gossip. He's actually interested in hearing her views on her work, her field, and her experience in general.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## mollie12

I don't think this shot has been posted.


----------



## Selayang430

Interview for Harper's Bazaar Singapore. Interesting too on some more  relax subjects 
http://www.harpersbazaar.com.sg/watches-jewels/5-questions-alicia-vikander/


----------



## readingnook

I'm glad how these two interviews sort of made her open up more personally.  I know she has said she wasn't comfortable talking about herself (and also that she didn't really think these questions were relevant - you know, the what is your favorite color type of question - but this is just a little bit more and not too deep but just right, and she seems to have relaxed more since she made that statement a while back).  This one did well for just 5 minutes : )

Also, they missed edit on &otherstories.

This is the guy in black who was posted in a pic with her on harpersbazaarsg IG site.


----------



## mollie12

> I’m obsessed with moisturising.



LOL same, girl.  I'm at the age where I can finally see the beginnings of where wrinkles will be and irrationally hope more moisturizer will stave them off.


----------



## readingnook

Alicia's in HK.  This is from AVD's Tumblr
https://www.instagram.com/p/BYDBtvXA4-C/


----------



## aprilmayjune

And Euphoria will screen 9/8, 9/11, 9/12, 9/15, and 9/16!


----------



## mollie12

I think the dates scheduled means that Euphoria is likelier to be the better film.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> I think the dates scheduled means that Euphoria is likelier to be the better film.


in that there are more of them, or they're at a different point in the festival? i don't know how these things are measured.


----------



## jcsepjj

mollie12 said:


> I think the dates scheduled means that Euphoria is likelier to be the better film.



Euphoria definitely has the more intriguing plot, and even though I personally love Lisa as a director and screenwriter it's her first time directing in English so it's hard to know what to expect. Wim Wenders can make magic and complete trash, I really hope it will be good but I'd definitely place my bet on Euphoria being the better received film. So happy we're getting both of them )))


----------



## readingnook

Submergence has two press, and two public screenings.  Submergence shows under Special Presentations (high profile premieres and the world's leading filmmakers - their words not mine).  Euphoria will have 3 public screenings on the 11, 12 and 16.  The other 3 are press only.  It's under Platform (Directors’ cinema now).  I am also hoping for Lisa Langseth's work to be received well! : )


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Euphoria sounds so interesting, intense, and fascinating. I can't wait to see it! 

After reading the plot, I want to see Hotell so badly. I want to compare Lisa's other work with the current project.


----------



## jcsepjj

https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/08/tulip-fever-trailer/amp

New red band trailer for Tulip Fever.


----------



## readingnook

Whoa.


----------



## readingnook

On one hand, we knew there was nudity.  And, what's so surprising about steamy sex in a period movie?  Only because they haven't hinted at it until now? (I haven't read the book and have no idea.)  OTOH, the fact that they didn't show it until now - well.  Way to sell a movie.


----------



## blueblues

Yeah, this is really clever. First they make a TV commercial that is a little too sexy for the US networks (probably on the same level as last year’s trailer). That creates a buzz, and then they publish this “exclusive” new trailer with basically all sex scenes from the film.
Sex always sells, and the best part is that they don’t even have to pay for TV ads. Way to go when you don’t have a marketing budget!

I don’t mind really. What does p!ss me off a bit is when the outlets put Cara Delevingne’s name in the headlines. She is in it for about 30 forgettable seconds.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> Yeah, this is really clever. First they make a TV commercial that is a little too sexy for the US networks (probably on the same level as last year’s trailer). That creates a buzz, and then they publish this “exclusive” new trailer with basically all sex scenes from the film.
> Sex always sells, and the best part is that they don’t even have to pay for TV ads. Way to go when you don’t have a marketing budget!
> 
> I don’t mind really. What does p!ss me off a bit is when the outlets put Cara Delevingne’s name in the headlines. She is in it for about 30 forgettable seconds.



I don't understand - so the 30 second trailer that was rejected last year - is this it?  What was last year's trailer you're referring to.


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


> I don't understand - so the 30 second trailer that was rejected last year - is this it?  What was last year's trailer you're referring to.


This is the trailer from last year.


This article says that *last week* there was a 30 sec. TV ad that was rejected by Fox (and possibly other networks) for being too "racy", and Weinstein Co “refused” to cut the offending scene.
http://pagesix.com/2017/08/16/tulip-fever-trailer-deemed-too-racy-for-tv/

And then the new red-band trailer…


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Why is this movie such a conundrum? Can anyone make sense of this craziness?


----------



## mollie12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Why is this movie such a conundrum? Can anyone make sense of this craziness?



Honestly, the "craziness" doesn't have anything to do with the movie's quality or lack thereof.  Plenty of terrible films are quietly released with no media frenzy.   The issue here is that Weinstein has had serious cash flow and personnel problems for ages, which impacts their release/distribution strategies and implementation.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> Honestly, the "craziness" doesn't have anything to do with the movie's quality or lack thereof.  Plenty of terrible films are quietly released with no media frenzy.   The issue here is that Weinstein has had serious cash flow and personnel problems for ages, which impacts their release/distribution strategies and implementation.


Thanks for explaining.  I'll be glad when Euphoria and Submergence are released so Weinstein can go away.


----------



## mollie12

Just saw the trailer.  I tend to enjoy even mediocre period romances, so I might have considered paying theater price for this...except I can't get over how unconvincing/repulsive Dane DeHaan is in this type of role.  I think he's a good actor, but he's no replacement for Matthias Schoenaerts, who was originally cast. 

I've actually found most of AV's romantic leads to be fairly unattractive.  Redmayne is truly bleh to me, as is Domhnall Gleeson.


----------



## readingnook

No, but tell me you liked Armie Hammer?  There's a whole fandom for Gaby and Illya precisely because it was left hanging in the movie.

I thought Domhnall was a good Levin except his accent kept distracting me.

I would have loved to see Matthias Schoenaerts in this!  What happened, did he have a schedule conflict?


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Just saw the trailer.  I tend to enjoy even mediocre period romances, so I might have considered paying theater price for this...except I can't get over how unconvincing/repulsive Dane DeHaan is in this type of role.  I think he's a good actor, but he's no replacement for Matthias Schoenaerts, who was originally cast.
> 
> I've actually found most of AV's romantic leads to be fairly unattractive.  Redmayne is truly bleh to me, as is Domhnall Gleeson.


Dane DeHaan has _the _most punchable face in Hollywood imo. Miles Teller and Ansel Egort are close runners up though.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hands off my Domhnall... he's not good looking, but I love ❤️ him all the same.


----------



## mollie12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Hands off my Domhnall... he's not good looking, but I love ❤️ him all the same.



I like him!  And he's perfectly suitable for the specific roles he's had opposite AV.  He just doesn't rev my engines.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> I like him!  And he's perfectly suitable for the specific roles he's had opposite AV.  He just doesn't rev my engines.


He's very bland looking, but he's so earnest that I find him quite endearing. He's also a very capable actor.


----------



## readingnook

I'm just relieved it's coming out finally.  No Lifetime Channel or straight to DVD.  I think it deserves more press but we can't all get what we want when it comes to TWC apparently.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> This is the trailer from last year.
> 
> 
> This article says that *last week* there was a 30 sec. TV ad that was rejected by Fox (and possibly other networks) for being too "racy", and Weinstein Co “refused” to cut the offending scene.
> http://pagesix.com/2017/08/16/tulip-fever-trailer-deemed-too-racy-for-tv/
> 
> And then the new red-band trailer…




Oh, thanks for explaining!  I think it was someone's smart idea given their options.  I have mixed feelings about how this whole thing played out.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook




----------



## August_Lee

Michael and Alicia with a fan in Montreal on August 27, 2017







https://www.instagram.com/p/BYUk-PcjXfv


----------



## mollie12

The eternal conundrum for women:  body or face?


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Hands off my Domhnall... he's not good looking, but I love ❤️ him all the same.




I like Domnhall too. Great actor and Gingers are cute!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Both Euphoria and Submergence made The Film Stage's "25 most anticipated Fall Festival" list:


----------



## aprilmayjune

*Not coming soon: the star-studded films that almost didn't get released*

Interesting article that puts Tulip Fever in industry context along with other mishandled titles. I've had Serena in my netflix queue for ages--anyone know if it's worth giving a shot?

Also _would _you see The Day the Clown Cried? I'm pretty sure you couldn't pay me to...


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> *Not coming soon: the star-studded films that almost didn't get released*
> 
> Interesting article that puts Tulip Fever in industry context along with other mishandled titles. *I've had Serena in my netflix queue for ages--anyone know if it's worth giving a shot?*
> 
> Also _would _you see The Day the Clown Cried? I'm pretty sure you couldn't pay me to...


I've not watched it,but if you like Jennifer Lawrence or Cooper.. It got mostly negative reviews when it came out,but I guess it's watchable..

"There was a time, way back in the simpler, more innocent mists of the early 2000s, when Tulip Fever was a very hot Hollywood property."
  I would have liked to see another director helming this. And I also agree that Schoenaerts would have been a better choice. Actually,talking about younger actors,O'Connell would have been perfect. They could have switched roles.
Strangely,this article doesn't mention Suite Française that was supposed to be released by Weinstein three years ago. And that wasn't a bad movie.




aprilmayjune said:


> in that there are more of them, or they're at a different point in the festival? I don't know how these things are measured.


Honestly,I don't know about the specific days,but I see that  Euphoria has six screenings,three for the press and industry. I don't know..  



blueblues said:


> Yeah, this is really clever. First they make a TV commercial that is a little too sexy for the US networks (probably on the same level as last year’s trailer). That creates a buzz, and then they publish this “exclusive” new trailer with basically all sex scenes from the film.
> Sex always sells, and the best part is that they don’t even have to pay for TV ads. *Way to go when you don’t have a marketing budget!*
> 
> I don’t mind really. What does p!ss me off a bit is when the outlets put Cara Delevingne’s name in the headlines. She is in it for about 30 forgettable seconds.


 I wonder if Alicia did some promotion when they were in LA.  I see that it's being released in 600 theaters. Does it qualify as a wide release?


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> buncha random pics from twitter, mostly badpostalicia and eddieredmayne







This one is  super cute. Is LV the black dress?



About her Elle profile,it follows the same scheme like many other celebrities' profiles,and there's nothing new,but I like that the praise doesn't sound generic, that kind of  "I have to say nice things" praise. What Hooper,Cianfrance,Chadwick,Langseth and Rampling say is really something I can see in her performances (DeHaan was lovely too). Above all what Rampling says about taming her wild energy,bringing it out/back immediately.  And the part about her Swedish-language work was particularly spot-on.
Those bits about the pseudonym and  breaking off eye contact when he wanted to talk about Michael ( "We move on") were also funny.

Seeing the editorial shots,I don't know why they often choose the most underwhelming pic for the cover. Her Vanity Fair and Vogue UK/US covers are other examples. I actually like how she's styled. It's close to her natural style:










Mikael Olsson (2009)


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> *Not coming soon: the star-studded films that almost didn't get released*
> 
> Interesting article that puts Tulip Fever in industry context along with other mishandled titles. I've had Serena in my netflix queue for ages--anyone know if it's worth giving a shot?
> 
> Also _would _you see The Day the Clown Cried? I'm pretty sure you couldn't pay me to...



Puts it into perspective - guessing it's no coincidence that Weinstein's name appeared with regularity throughout this article...?


----------



## Morgane

^ When we think that he has been plotting intricate PR moves for years..  

Talking about promotion,yesterday there was a screening/premiere in NY.. without the actors.. 

These tweets..
@jmunneymalone: Tulip Fever tickets appear to be on sale... I am looking forward to going and then having a Weinstein rep. tell me the show's cancelled.

 @Filmdrunk: Just got an email about a review embargo for a film they aren't screening. How d'you claim embargo rights for a film you aren't showing me? 

@jhoffman: You've got to be kidding me:  the only Thurs night TULIP FEVER screening in NYC is in....Staten Island????


----------



## blueblues

^ Treating the reviewers like crap isn’t exactly a smart move. After reading that article about mistreated films I am actually surprised that Weinstein is still in business.
My advice would be never to work with him again.


----------



## blueblues

Film News


> EUPHORIA will receive its European premiere at the Zurich Film Festival on 29 September. Star and producer Alicia Vikander will attend, along with writer/director Lisa Langseth, cast members Charles Dance, Mark Stanley and fellow producers Charles Collier, Patrik Andersson and Frida Bargo.


----------



## readingnook

I think we'll get a lot of pics in September!  Cross fingers.


----------



## Selayang430

readingnook said:


> I think we'll get a lot of pics in September!  Cross fingers.



Sure we will have lots of pics in September- Toronto , San Sebastián and Zurich, at least for red carpet. If with paps pics are even better!


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://deadline.com/2017/08/harvey-...-growing-tulip-fever-guest-column-1202158947/

who's getting flashbacks to that time derek cianfrance's wife wrote that thing and it was like yes i see your point but please stop helping


----------



## Morgane

Her write-up really felt out of place because TLBO didn't even get a bad critical reception. And in the most tiepid reviews,some aspects of the movie (performances,cinematography,production values) were always praised.
This is an attempt to justify his nonsensical decisions. He's just replying to the articles mocking his legendary antics and release strategy for this movie..  which doesn't make any sense.




blueblues said:


> ^ *Treating the reviewers like crap isn’t exactly a smart move. *After reading that article about mistreated films I am actually surprised that Weinstein is still in business.
> My advice would be never to work with him again.


It's not going to have good reviews in any case,but TWC is in a "messy" situation,so I guess they may have problems with theaters too. The point is that a movie like this one could have easily been released last year,without his usual "savage editing" treatment,and without any fuss..  None of the previous dates indicated that this was meant to be an awards contender of some sort.
Now it has a limited release and nobody is even promoting it.. Like,what is the reason? And apparently all the editing work is really noticeable.   I'm pretty sure the first cuts would have been better.

This is Alison Owen,the actual producer.. I'm sure she's not saying what she _wants_ to say..    She was asked about it last year and I remember that Jane posted the article in this thread. She was evidently upset  about the whole situation.
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/08/tulip-fever-release-date-explained


----------



## aprilmayjune

okay but twitter losing its **** over alicia's mom's friend's endorsement it is pretty hilarious, lbr


----------



## jcsepjj

Big exclusive coverage from the Euphoria set in a swedish newspaper tomorrow!


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> okay but twitter losing its **** over alicia's mom's friend's endorsement it is pretty hilarious, lbr





> Tom Hollander wrote me an email immediately after he saw the final cut saying, “It’s great. Terrific cast, beautifully shot and great nuanced story. I realise you must have been round the houses with it all this time. But what you have now is really great. I am proud to be in it.” Alicia Vikander also reached out to tell me that her mom’s friend gave her a rare call just to tell her how much she enjoyed it.


A "rare" call.. It's some kind of validation. I think Alicia was trolling..  All that part about the reactions of his friends attending the screening,the actors who _didn't _attend the screening was unintentionally (or intentionally?) hilarious. But that self-reference to Shakespeare in Love (in the same league with Citizen Kane)  is the best..


I couldn't agree more.. :
"It’s a film that, more likely than not, was never anything more than ordinary—an Oscar player that missed the mark, hardly an unusual phenomenon in any given year. But all this fuss over its mysterious release has turned it into a genuine curio, the kind of potential camp-fest that will be remembered for years simply because of the circumstances of its production"
But,outside film twitter, I doubt  the casual moviegoer even knows about this "mysterious release"
_Again,_when we think that Harvey has been plotting (for years!)  incredible plans to promote this movie and her career..  I guess "some people" can't even see the irony.

@emilyyoshidaHey heads up #TulipFam the 1 theater in Staten Island that was showing TF (Tulip Fever) tonight is no longer, get those Fandango refunds


----------



## Morgane

This is nice. Guest column written by Deborah Moggach:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...ok-20-years-reach-screen-guest-column-1033766
"I’ve always been an extra in my own films. Writing’s a solitary business and I’m pathetically eager to become part of a gang. Besides, actors are invariably charming and call one “darling.”  I nabbed the part of an old crone sitting in a tavern, puffing on a clay pipe and drinking a glass of beer — a role to which I’m only too well-suited.

So one thrilling morning, at Pinewood Studios, I dressed up in costume and finally fulfilled my dream. I walked into a Dutch painting — the most beautiful interior, straight out of a Vermeer painting. Or indeed my own. Events had come full circle."


----------



## blueblues

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3810989
> 
> 
> Big exclusive coverage from the Euphoria set in a swedish newspaper tomorrow!


Here it is. http://www.dn.se/arkiv/kultur/lyskraftiga-pa-liv-och-dod/

Unfortunately, Google Translate is making a mess of it. Just look at the first sentences:
Google
_“Eva Green is pale and curly. She has just mocked Alicia Vikander during a trampled picnic that ended in wild sibling. Now she walks in peace. As a black dressed wolf she sits on a forest path…”_

Me
_“Eva Green is pale and furious. She's just clashed with Alicia Vikander during a derailed picnic that ended in a wild sibling fight. Now she takes off in anger. Like a black ghost she rushes down a forest path…”_

Anyway, there are interviews with Lisa, Alicia and Eva on set, and descriptions of the location at Dennenlohe Castle (that seems fantastic).


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> Here it is. http://www.dn.se/arkiv/kultur/lyskraftiga-pa-liv-och-dod/
> 
> Unfortunately, Google Translate is making a mess of it. Just look at the first sentences:
> Google
> _“Eva Green is pale and curly. She has just mocked Alicia Vikander during a trampled picnic that ended in wild sibling. Now she walks in peace. As a black dressed wolf she sits on a forest path…”_
> 
> Me
> _“Eva Green is pale and furious. She's just clashed with Alicia Vikander during a derailed picnic that ended in a wild sibling fight. Now she takes off in anger. Like a black ghost she rushes down a forest path…”_
> 
> Anyway, there are interviews with Lisa, Alicia and Eva on set, and descriptions of the location at Dennenlohe Castle (that seems fantastic).



Thanks for this - I read it via Google translate and (hopefully!) pieced together the majority of it. A very comprehensive piece that makes me even more excited for Euphoria.


----------



## jcsepjj

Here's it translated with google translate and me going in trying to make sense of it afterwards, hope it's comprehensible; 

 Dennenlohe. Next week, star-studded Swedish "Euphoria" will world premiere at the Toronto Film Festival. Film magazine Nicholas Wennö, as the only Swedish journalist, hung with Alicia Vikander and Eva Green to a Bavarian fairy tale castle where the film was recorded.

Eva Green is pale and angry. She has just gotten into a fight with Alicia Vikander during a picnic that ended in wild sibling brawl. Now she walks in anger. As a black-dressed ghost she takes off through the forest where a golden afternoon sun is sown down through the foliage of the teardrops. Suddenly, silence breaks:

"Cut, it was good! Beautiful! "Says Swedish Lisa Langseth, who directs her first film in English. (Swedish Premiere January February 2018.) The famous veterans Charlotte Rampling and Charles Dance are also featured on the role list.

AD:

The director's command does not seem to bite on Eva Green who stays in character. Concentrated and focused, on the border to introvert, with short black hair that matches the clothes.

The French-Swedish actress turns her head up to the sky and gets eye drops by an assistant while photographer Rob Hardy takes back his camera and mumbles something about the nature being almost "too beautiful". After a handful of takes that all start with the compulsory phrase "Roll ... sound set ... camera ... and action!" He seems very satisfied:

- There is something there, yeah .., says Rob Hardy, who has previously worked on the Dark Crime series "Red riding" and Alex Garland's acclaimed "Ex Machina" where Alicia Vikander played a seductive AI.

"Euphoria" is Alicia Vikander and Eva Greens first collaboration on screen. The existential drama revolves around two odd sisters who's lives have taken completely different directions after a difficult upbringing. 

Vikander plays Ines, a struggling artist residing in New York trying to shake off her past. Emelie (Eva Green) is the introverted sister who remained in Europe. The film revolves around their last settlement at a death clinic for assisted suicide driven by a mysterious "organization". A large hobbit-like round portal leads into a pastoral idyll where those who can afford it meets their final wishes.

"Euphoria is actually about about life and not death," says Eva Green, who is famous for the title role of the gothic horror show "Penny Dreadful" and Bond Casino Royale.

"I was attracted to the story because it's about strong women and treats topics like feminism, love and friendship. And, of course, the most real family relations.

"I was also caught by the supporting theme of sisters so far apart - and at the same time so close that they still have to love each other. This is often the case in families, "says Eva Green, who has Swedish heritage through her father.

"It's my first Swedish film and it's great to discover the language and how I'm drawn to the Swedish culture in a mysterious way.

Like many others, she is well aware of the risks of approaching such a taboo subject as death aid.

"To figure out death and disease in front of the camera can easily become melodramatic. I hope we have managed to avoid this. We do not want to make a miserable movie. There should be colors and light despite all the pain and sorrow. In the end, everything goes wrong and yet, life succeeds in recovering itself. At least that's what I hope for, explains Eva Green.

Alicia Vikander sits in a director chair and supervises the scenes with Green as she sips on a vitamin-packed supersmoothie in the afternoon sun.

- I love working like this. When you're in London, you go home after work, but this is pure magic. It is not often that you can go to summer camps as an adult, the oscar winning actress says with a laugh.

Vikander got her big breakthrough in Lisa Langseth's debut movie "PURE" and also played the lead role in the director's sequel "Hotell".

- Lisa is a brave director who dares to tell tabular stories that could be speculative, but in her hands they feel real and close. If I were to break up my own personality, I recognize myself in both sisters in "Euphoria".

"Even though" Euphoria "is a relationship drama, it also affects the thoughts you face near death - which is a mirror effect of what you want to achieve in life. It's about the free will in the end of life - without taking a stand on whats right or wrong, says Alicia Vikander.

Lisa Langseth is the main reason why Vikander jumped on the project. When the director talked about her ideas over a lunch in Stockholm, she became interested and convinced her to make the film in English to give her a chance to reach a larger audience. Around the same time she started her own production company, Vikarious Productions, in London. Her company is co-producer of Swedish main producer B-reel Films.

AD:

"The most important thing is to not to lose control of the artistic vision. Although I like to make Hollywood movies, I also want to make films in Europe where you can maintain the artistic freedom. Really good movies are when you see yourself in them, says Alicia Vikander.

After nearly 20 feature films and an Oscar, for best supporting actress inThe Danish Girl, she is still still nervous and afraid before every new role.

"I have not gone to theater school. My biggest challenge is how to break my own pattern and do something new. I love that feeling when you come in as a "blank sheet", an unwritten sheet, and will be completely taken away.

Lisa Langseth really has only one problem with Alicia Vikander.

"When you are both talented and beautiful, beauty can be a trap. I've always tried to take down that beauty of Alicia, painted cold sores on her and black rings under her eyes, greased her hair, she says, and sounds very happy.

One of the world's most common clichés is "the environment is like an character on its own",and with "Euphoria" it's actually true. From the outset, it was thought that the film was going to take place in a scenic alpine sound of music-esque surrounding, but the director thought about it.

"I've skipped the mountain peaks for a more" Apocalypse now "feeling. I wanted a strong and vibrant nature as a contrast to death. Both beautiful and brutal in its indifference to man. There is something violent in the fact that nature does not care about us, "says Lisa Langseth.

- This is my first feature in nature. Suddenly I have been given a responsibility for small animals - the film team asks me if I want snapshots on snakes or frogs, haha.

It took a long time before Langseth's German scenographer managed to find this Eden in the middle of nowhere. Just as the panic began to spread, Langseth got the call.

- He stood under a tree and fought against the tears: "It's sooo good!" A hipster from Berlin who hollowed like a child - then I felt we were at home, haha ...

It's easy to agree. Around the manor-like baroque castle built in 1734, the baron and baroness Süsskind have created their own garden, which has become a free zone for endangered species, both plants and animals. A paradise nestled in greenery in the middle of Bavaria.

During a guided tour of the property, the baron reveals that he is a devoted Charlotte Rampling fan. For a director who despises celebrity culture, it's a bit ironic to work with some of Europe's heaviest actresses: Alicia Vikander, Eva Green and Charlotte Rampling.

- Haha, yes, the celebrity culture scares me because it's so incredibly boring. To me, it's always the story that's the star, "says Langseth.

Yet she is a bit starstruck by Charlotte Rampling. In the movie, the British movie star plays a little enigmatic widow who has stayed in this transit site between life and death - beyond the demands and values of other society. In a greenhouse, she has built her own world where she comforts Eva Green by slow dancing to David Bowie's "Rock'n'roll Suicide". Langseth managed to get Rampling on board after several meetings in London and Paris.

"We had a nice talk where she forced me on information, she wanted to know exactly how I worked and wanted to make sure we had the same view of the art. If it's not a heart project, she'd rather read experimental poetry with some jazz musician and Tilda Swinton in a basement in Paris. She has gone through all the spectacle stages and is free in a way that is very liberating and impressive. And she's terribly funny, says Lisa Langseth.

Alicia Vikander is also fire and flames over Rampling.

"I look up to Charlotte and wish to be like her when I grow older. A wonderful soul, and incredibly funny, so much experience and yet not "finished", but completely open, she says.

The seed of "Euphoria" was sown twenty years ago when Lisa Langseth read the history of ideas at Stockholm University and was interested in issues related to death aid.

"There is both for and against, but for me as a filmmaker, right and wrong is completely uninteresting. If I was absolutely sure of my thing, it would be better to write a debate article. I have absolutely no agenda and do not want to push in either direction, she assures.


----------



## jcsepjj

2/2 

She is well aware that the subject can be controversial, but she herself is not scared of dealing with the subject matter.

- "Euphoria" fits my temper. I have always had a close proximity to death and feel comfortable in these rooms. The question of whether to live or to die has been around me since I was little. I want to make stories about this that I can share with others. To me it's stranger not to talk about it, "says Langseth.

- Everyone has a personal experience of death - and if you are honest, it is possible to reach people. Everyone involved in the project has a personal experiences, says Langseth.

"I also try to ask questions about what responsibility we have, both for ourselves and for those we have around us - the borders are not always completely clear.

Equally difficult she has to fit herself as director in the usual genres.

"To me it is most interesting not to end up in a genre. "Euphoria" has touch points with "Hotel" where I deliberately tried to mix different genres, high and low. I like to tell heavy things with ease, playfulness and some insanity.

"There are also genres for so-called arthouse movies, narrower art films - that it's gorgeous and gray-blue in a special way. I like to treat incredibly heavy subjects during nice summer evenings that provide a perfect contrast. This place means a lot, "says Lisa Langseth, making a sweeping gesture over the old baroque castle with its little wild garden.

The castle of Dennenlohe is a small, proud, bohemian oasis in conservative Bavaria. There are eight different landscaping types in which the owner carries out advanced cultivation experiments with plants from around the world, like a kind of flora Noah's ark.

In different gardens there are Japanese trees, Chinese fertility symbols, frost-resistant water lilies from Siberia, Persian patios and a Bhutanese temple that would make Ernst Kirschsteiger (swedish celebrity) go full spin.

- This site has given us shots that I did not think we would get. You just get this feeling that nature has its own way. The owners takes care of it in a very special way - it is maintained and wild grown at the same time, says Lisa Langseth.

For being about a death clinic, the atmosphere on set is very chilled out.

- We have found a family atmosphere, a kind of a summer camp, we meet up in the evenings in the dark and talk, creating other types of relationships. You are constantly reminded of the story because you are in it, eat breakfast in it, know exactly how the light moves, says Lisa Langseth.

Tired dogs chill on the lawn while the baron's 90-year-old mother in red costume and high heels progresses with the support of a walker.

"I'll be like that at that age too," said Lisa Langseth.

The film team begins to prepare for tomorrow's scene, where Charles Dances's role figure has a farewell party. It will be an extravagant final with ballet, pop band from Nuremberg and fireworks.

Next Friday (8/9), the film is world premiere at the enchanting Winter Garden Theater, Toronto's last Edwardian cinema. "Euphoria" is located in the prestigious competition section against, among others, Clio Barnard's "Death River", Nabil Ayouch's "Razzia" and "The Death of Stalin", directed by "Veep" crew Armando Iannucci.

But Lisa Langseth is not driven by any particular competition instinct.

"I want to find what broads the reality. If it gets good or bad, I'm increasingly uninterested. With "Euphoria" I want to create a space for psychological ideas drama - if the audience leaves the movie with a badly defined opinion I have failed, she explains, shrugging her shoulders:

- In fact, it's only a fart in space if you think of it. One's smallness and ugliness do not play such a big part in the end. Everything will still be forgotten in 1000 years, she says and laughs:

- Eternity, you know ...


----------



## readingnook

My god, a compelling, well written article with insightful and interesting interviews finally!

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^And all about the work! I absolutely love ❤️ Lisa's attitude.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Normally i find this guy super tiresome but this is pretty hilarious (SUPER SPOILERY THO SORRY):

http://www.vulture.com/2017/09/how-sexy-is-tulip-fever-a-tulip-based-analysis.html


----------



## readingnook

That was hilarious!  But I protest at Alicia's hotness score in tulips, it should have been higher!  Lol.


----------



## mollie12

LMAO, my prediction for reviews was actually pretty damn close!


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> LMAO, my prediction for reviews was actually pretty damn close!



I was going to give you credit! Tied with Jonah hex rn [emoji1]


----------



## Morgane

I don't think we can't compare Tulip Fever with Jonah Hex and AC ..honestly. Hex was a _bad_ movie in every way,while the reviews for AC were more on the boring/pointless side,despite some great action scenes and remarkable production values. I see AC as a movie that can be more enjoyed by  people who can understand the references to the Assassin's Creed franchise.
In this case the general consensus is that it's a pretty (and watchable) messy period drama. After all the fuss, almost every review starts by saying that it's not a secret masterpiece but it's not awful either.
Two examples:
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/01/movies/tulip-fever-review-alicia-vikander.html
https://www.screendaily.com/reviews/tulip-fever-review/5120690.article
_"Tulip Fever_ is as pretty as a flower, but it needs a little air to bloom" .. inevitable flower metaphor

All the reviews that I've personally read confirm what I thought about the editing work.. that apparently makes the lack of characterization and the contrivances in the second half even worse. It's difficult to say without having read the script,but I doubt that Sophie and Jan were supposed to fall in love without sharing screen time..

AVClub:


> it’s often difficult to tell whether _Tulip Fever_ is supposed to be soap or farce (probably neither, but there is just enough genuine comic relief amidst the sudsy absurdity to confuse the issue). Given that confusion, it packs a mild surprise: Once the script starts moving pieces around its Amsterdam board, it doesn’t matter that much whether the melodrama lands. The movie is not especially good, but it is, at times, pretty fun. Visually, director Justin Chadwick doesn’t do much more than whip the proceedings into a frenzy, but his woozy, unmoored camera keeps things moving better than turning Weinstein loose in the editing room."
> 
> "It’s hard to tell if a longer cut of this material would be any better, though maybe it would at least provide clearer character development and motivation. Even when acted out by a capable cast, the movie’s attempts to complicate its relationships are as arbitrary as, say, the initial attraction between Jan and Sophia. This is true of just about everyone on screen: None of the characters or their bonds have any real-world weight. To the contrary, they’re depicted in the simplest of terms even when the movie thinks it’s shading them. Sophia and Maria are friendly, then at odds, then partners. Sex scenes between Cornelis and Sophia are clothed and awkward, while sex scenes between Sophia and Jan are all naked passion. Intercutting their sexual romps with scenes of Jan painting has some cheesy romance-novel charge, but for the most part, that’s far as it goes."




EW:


> The film’s production values are predictably Weinstein Company-high, and the actors—including Dench as a canny Mother Superior with her own hand in the flower game, and Jack O’Connell as an ambitious local fishmonger—are too good not to carry its promising first half. Vikander, with her creamy, endlessly expressive Vermeer face, doesn’t even need much dialogue, and she tries hard to make Sophia breathe real air. But the script by _Shakespeare in Love_ Oscar winner Tom Stoppard (adapted from Deborah Moggach’s best-selling 1999 novel of the same name) never picks up much inner life; compared to her fierce performances in comparable prestige pieces like _The Danish Girl_ and _The Light Between Oceans_, her character development here is confined mostly to scrambling, scheming, and long yearning glances. As Chadwick (_The Other Boleyn Girl_, _Mandela: Long Walk to Freedom_) piles on the coincidences and misdirections, the movie finally collapses under its own schematic weight, and wilts to the ground"


----------



## jcsepjj

Morgane said:


> I don't think we can't compare Tulip Fever with Jonah Hex and AC ..honestly. Hex was a _bad_ movie in every way,while the reviews for AC were more on the boring/pointless side,despite some great action scenes and remarkable production values. I see AC as a movie that can be more enjoyed by  people who can understand the references to the Assassin's Creed franchise.
> In this case the general consensus is that it'sells a pretty (and watchable) messy period drama. After all the fuss, almost every review starts by saying that it's not a secret masterpiece but it's not awful either.
> Two examples:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/01/movies/tulip-fever-review-alicia-vikander.html
> https://www.screendaily.com/reviews/tulip-fever-review/5120690.article
> _"Tulip Fever_ is as pretty as a flower, but it needs a little air to bloom" .. inevitable flower metaphor
> 
> All the reviews that I've personally read confirm what I thought about the editing work.. that apparently makes the lack of characterization and the contrivances in the second half even worse. It's difficult to say without having read the script,but I doubt that Sophie and Jan were supposed to fall in love without sharing screen time..
> 
> AVClub:
> 
> 
> 
> EW:



Yeah, I bet a lot of scenes between Alicia and Dane were edited out sometime during the thousands of unnecessary extra hours in the edit room. Alicia and Dane's character's relationship was the least interesting part of the movie IMO. Just not believable, if you compare it to a movie like A Royal Affair where their relationship progresses throughout the film - Tulip Fever just comes off as lazy. 

The tulip market stuff was interesting and I enjoyed watching the storyline with Alicia/Christoph/Holliday, I though that was really entertaining. Jack and Holliday were great together as well, I really liked Holliday in it, I thought she was great


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> Normally i find this guy super tiresome but this is pretty hilarious (SUPER SPOILERY THO SORRY):
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2017/09/how-sexy-is-tulip-fever-a-tulip-based-analysis.html


This is the guy who is supposed to hate Alicia because he's tweeting some harmless inside jokes..  And yes,he's quite tiresome,tbh.



blueblues said:


> Here it is. http://www.dn.se/arkiv/kultur/lyskraftiga-pa-liv-och-dod/
> 
> Unfortunately, Google Translate is making a mess of it. Just look at the first sentences:





jcsepjj said:


> Here's it translated with google translate and me going in trying to make sense of it afterwards, hope it's comprehensible;


Thanks! Euphoria is actually the movie I'm more curious about.


----------



## jcsepjj

Tulip Fever IMDb exclusive


----------



## mollie12

> I don't think we can't compare Tulip Fever with Jonah Hex and AC ..honestly. Hex was a _bad_ movie in every way,while the reviews for AC were more on the boring/pointless side,despite some great action scenes and remarkable production values.



Well, their Metacritic scores really aren't substantially different.

Tulip Fever: 38
AC: 36
Jonah Hex: 33


----------



## aprilmayjune

my (spoilery) question is: did alicia really film two period pieces in 2014 where her sheltered virginal character marries an older man and, when they can't have children, she spends lots of time brooding on a beach in gorgeous costumes before stealing a baby in a selfish bid for happiness that ruins her life and the lives of everyone around her, but the real mother gets her baby back so it's...sort of a happy ending?

bc talk about a niche character wow


----------



## readingnook

Well to quibble, Tom wasn't really older - in the book he was 24 I think.  But I think she's got to have cornered the market now for sheltered virginal character who steals a baby while in period costume?


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> my (spoilery) question is: did alicia really film two period pieces in 2014 where her sheltered virginal character marries an older man and, when they can't have children, she spends lots of time brooding on a beach in gorgeous costumes before stealing a baby in a selfish bid for happiness that ruins her life and the lives of everyone around her, but the real mother gets her baby back so it's...sort of a happy ending?
> 
> bc talk about a niche character wow


Two period dramas yes, but otherwise the similarities are mostly superficial.


Spoiler



A 17:th century orphan could not be described as sheltered, and in fact Sophia seems pretty real and street-smart from the start.
One marries for love, the other is sold off as a broodmare.
When you conspire with the mother to give the unwanted child a future, “baby steeling” isn’t exactly correct. The only one that would have been wronged had they succeeded is the husband/slave owner. The moral dilemma is very different.
I think the ending for the mother and her family is very happy. Sophia, the lover and the husband get a more bittersweet ending (as they deserve).



European reviews seem to judge the film on its merits rather than being preoccupied with Weinstein’s shenanigans. The ones I have seen seem to support what I think, which is that it is entertaining with some good acting, but the plot is over the top and the film doesn’t stand out in any way.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Jokes aside, TF and TLBO are really interesting to me as an example of how the talent behind and in front of the camera can affect the quality of the final product. Both are adaptations of historical novels with similar themes but TLBO was such a superior film in all aspects, including her performance. Some of that is just that Isabel is a more complex character I think, but Alicia was SO MUCH better as her than as Sophia imo, and some of that is probably down to everyone around her on TLBO raising her game.


----------



## readingnook

OMG.  Alicia is getting married...it's beginning to sink in.


----------



## jcsepjj

readingnook said:


> OMG.  Alicia is getting married...it's beginning to sink in.



Crazy how it's already been three years. So happy for them.


----------



## jcsepjj

.


----------



## Selayang430

Fan made wedding invitation card[emoji8][emoji8] - event of the AI [emoji38]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I didn't expect everyone to be this positive and excited, I'm so happy people are being kind.


----------



## mollie12

This news is a bit funny just a month (?) or so after she said that marriage didn't seem important to her after witnessing her dad's shenanigans.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Maybe it's important to Michael; he's had the opposite experience to Alicia. If we don't get a denial sometime today, I think it's true.


----------



## readingnook

If it is true and I were them, I would be so pissed off at the leak lol.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yeah, that's not cool. I don't like surprises, but it would have been awesome if they just showed up to an event with rings on their fingers. But it's exciting knowing too.  Oh, please don't let this be just gossip lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yeah, that's not cool. I don't like surprises, but it would have been awesome if they just showed up to an event with rings on their fingers. But it's exciting knowing too.  Oh, please don't let this be just gossip lol.



IA if there is no denial today it is almost certainly true; I wouldn't expect a confirmation in any event.

The guy who reported on it has been asked several times on twitter if it's true and he is adamant that it is, not even giving himself a get out.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> This news is a bit funny just a month (?) or so after she said that marriage didn't seem important to her after witnessing her dad's shenanigans.



I don't place much significance to that. For a start we don't know what prompted her to say it, no context was provided. It could just be a safe stock answer to divert any probing questions and move on to another topic.


----------



## readingnook

jcsepjj was asked about it on twitter and her reply was "She lied" hahaha.

I agree with PQ - given the circumstances of that interview, I think Alicia could hardly answer anything else without seeming inappropriately eager or just careless.  Safe answer but I also think there was a lot of truth to what Alicia said, in the sense that she doesn't need it.  But that doesn't mean Michael won't propose marriage.  I know some here believe it's he who wants it and that's not a bad thing at all.

Also, it was hard to be asked such a personal question given the context (obviously it was asked in the context of who her bf is) so I think she redirected.


----------



## blueblues

Assuming this is true, I am really happy for them. 
The source isn’t the most reliable, but the amount of details makes me believe it. I don’t think they would deny it if it were untrue though, since they hardly ever comment on gossip, but Alicia will have red carpets and press meetings at TIFF soon. It would be almost impossible for her to avoid the question then, and there sure will be some focus on her left hand.

I don’t think they are too bummed about the leak. Since they kept the location a secret in the invitation it looks like they almost counted on it. If it is a big party with lots of guests from the industry there would always be someone blabbing about it.

The quote we are talking about:


> My parents were divorced when I was three months old and my father is happily married to his fourth wife, so marriage as an idea has never meant that much. For me, the word family means everything, that’s the true connection. And I think it's better to come up with your own romantic ideas because that’s what will give you wonderful memories.


http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/alicia-vikander-interview-bulgari

There is no shade against her father in that. In fact, what I think she means is that you can have a perfectly happy and loving family without marriage, but she is not specifically against the idea either.

She once said that in her teens she was interviewed for a TV documentary about divorce children. Afterwards they told her that they couldn’t use her story. It was just too unproblematic for their narrative.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't think she's going to show up to TIFF with a ring, but she will definitely get asked about it.


----------



## readingnook

I do agree with your interpretation and I also remember that interview.  It was good for her to grow up with all her siblings, that's why family and the concept of found families is more important to her.   Her father's current family also cared for her mom when she was sick.

In the  same vein I can definitely see the choice of Ibiza as their own romantic idea. : )  In retrospect she may already have been thinking of October when she answered that question back in June.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

When I suspected that things got real...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A beautiful b&w shot of Alicia I haven't seen before.


----------



## readingnook

Re:  Tulip Fever

I did like it.  I didn't find it bad.  The pacing was a bit fast (but then it kept my attention), not enough character development and as a result they were kind of figures without backgrounds or motivations and relied on narration a bit much.  The editing wasn't as bad as I was expecting, although I could generally guess where parts were missing.  I hated Dane.  She carried the scenes with Dane no question.  She and Holliday were good together as well.  Tom Hollander was great.  The costumes and set were really beautifully done.

The tone of the movie never got too heavy.  It was funny at times, something I find Alicia good at.  I think the failing was you couldn't quite grasp the ending and its implications, with how abruptly things happened.  But that I attribute to the plot of the book in the first place.  I will say I admired Justin Chadwick's liberal use of closeups of Alicia's face.  It was both a good instrument for delivering Sophia's inner feelings when she could not talk, and also a way to express Jan's.

The most interesting parts were the scenes between Alicia and Cristoph because you could tell the quality of the acting was so much better, much more sensitive and nuanced.  And Alicia still managed to make me sympathetic to her character Sophia, in spite of the things she was doing!  I think she acted well with what her material was.  It made me think of when Alicia has talked about the characters she plays, as someone in whom she can see herself, meaning she can see their conflicts and motivations and can imagine herself being in their place.  I think she also mentioned finding something in a character that she can bring out, that there's no black and white.  She seems really more interested in that struggle and in that I think she was successful.   

I am really upset about the way TWC promoted it, I think they basically used her body to sell it, just because they could and they had that footage, and that is NOT OK WITH ME.  In fact, I think it was borderline gratuitous.  Yes the characters had sex but those scenes don't figure that much in the whole movie.  There was more to it.  I hardly think Spielberg would have done that even if their version had had nudity.  Again, to say nothing of the way the release was treated!  But it's a shame the critics couldn't enjoy it for what it is, and were prejudiced by that.


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...at-up-fest-1034891/item/toronto-hot-list-2017

Good news for submergence!


----------



## Flatsy

I haven't seen it, but based on the trailers & reviews I've seen, Tulip Fever looks like the type of movie Miramax would have released in the 90s and probably had great success with.  That time has passed though, and that type of movie is just stale. 

It's what Hugh Grant once called "Europud" - stick a bunch of different actors from various European countries into a costume movie.

It's not the first time Harvey Scissorhands cut up a movie he didn't like and then moved it around and around before dumping it in theaters at the worst possible time.  It's why a lot of people don't like working with him.  If he likes the movie, he'll go overboard for it.  If he doesn't like it, he seems to inexplicably try to sabotage it as revenge or something.


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...at-up-fest-1034891/item/toronto-hot-list-2017
> 
> Good news for submergence!



Accdg to twitter there are multiple bids but I don't know about the figures...but still it will let us see the movie hopefully!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Soooo, Alicia must be en route to Toronto right now!!!!


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Soooo, Alicia must be en route to Toronto right now!!!!



Should be as Submergence will be screened on 8th. We would have lots of pics this month


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> Should be as Submergence will be screened on 8th. We would have lots of pics this month


I can hardly wait.


----------



## blueblues

New TR picture. Looking deadly. 





source

Also looking a lot like the game.


----------



## blueblues




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She does really look like the game girl.


----------



## spotlessmind

Any word yet on what's up with Freak Shift? I thought they were supposed to start in August?


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> Yeah, *I bet a lot of scenes between Alicia and Dane were edited out sometime during the thousands of unnecessary extra hours in the edit room.* Alicia and Dane's character's relationship was the least interesting part of the movie IMO. Just not believable, if you compare it to a movie like A Royal Affair where their relationship progresses throughout the film - Tulip Fever just comes off as lazy.
> 
> The tulip market stuff was interesting and I enjoyed watching the storyline with Alicia/Christoph/Holliday, I though that was really entertaining. Jack and Holliday were great together as well, I really liked Holliday in it, I thought she was great


Yes,it was also suggested in some reviews:


> Vikander is as mesmerizing as Scarlett Johansson was in that other Dutch-painter-falls-for-his-muse blockbuster, Girl with a Pearl Earring. Both women possess a classical beauty so perfect that the thought of anyone becoming completely obsessed with their image feels about right and totally true. Still, the chemistry isn't quite there between Vikander and DeHaan – which may very well be the result of an over-edited movie trying too hard for magic and leaving most of it on the cutting-room floor.


And the fact that Waltz's character is quite sympathetic (and by all accounts he's also better than DeHaan) doesn't help,I suppose.



mollie12 said:


> Well, their Metacritic scores really aren't substantially different.
> 
> Tulip Fever: 38
> AC: 36
> Jonah Hex: 33


I know you were comparing the scores,even if MC has just 17 reviews,while there're usually  40/45 reviews. It's possible that with more reviews it could have been in the yellow zone.. I don't know. Same for RT where there're  27/28 reviews. And  I think they will not add other 80 reviews.
My point was more about the content of the reviews. Some scores suggest that it's worse than what the reviews say. I also find it difficult to compare scores of completely different films because reviews are based on different criteria and expectations. 



aprilmayjune said:


> Jokes aside, TF and TLBO are really interesting to me as an example of how the talent behind and in front of the camera can affect the quality of the final product. Both are adaptations of historical novels with similar themes but TLBO was such a superior film in all aspects, including her performance. *Some of that is just that Isabel is a more complex character I think, *but Alicia was SO MUCH better as her than as Sophia imo, and some of that is probably down to everyone around her on TLBO raising her game.


Just based on what I've read,I don't know if she had a character to work with,despite her efforts.. But you're right about everyone around her raising her game. Actually,talking about period dramas,TLBO is superior to The Danish Girl too.. even if Alicia gave a great performance and was the best thing about it.


----------



## Morgane

Selayang430 said:


> Should be as Submergence will be screened on 8th. We would have lots of pics this month


Submergence premieres this Sunday.



blueblues said:


> New TR picture. Looking deadly.
> 
> source
> 
> Also looking a lot like the game.


She's perfect as reboot Lara. I'm curious to see the trailer.



spotlessmind said:


> Any word yet on what's up with Freak Shift? I thought they were supposed to start in August?


I think it's possible they start in late autumn.


----------



## aprilmayjune

i can't wait for their interviews


----------



## blueblues

Here is a new interview with Lisa Langseth for Swedish TV and some new footage from Euphoria.
https://www.svt.se/kultur/film/lisa-langseth
Charlotte and Eva together!!!!


----------



## blueblues




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Is this the official one? BEAUTIFUL ❤️!


----------



## mollie12

The press and industry screening for Euphoria on Friday did not go well.  I saw a lot of pans on Twitter.


----------



## readingnook

What happened?
Was Alicia there?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Here's a review of Euphoria. It's so frustrating that Alicia's  performance is once again being singled out as the best part of the film, even if it doesn't quite deliver. I was afraid Lisa's work may not translate well in English, but it's her first try so maybe better next time. 
https://thefilmstage.com/reviews/ti...e-for-alicia-vikander-amidst-deflating-drama/


----------



## readingnook

I'm taking the positive from this - Alicia is praised for her performance, and the reviewer thinks they can team up again.


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here's a review of Euphoria. It's so frustrating that Alicia's  performance is once again being singled out as the best part of the film, even if it doesn't quite deliver.* I was afraid Lisa's work may not translate well in English, but it's her first try so maybe better next time. *
> https://thefilmstage.com/reviews/ti...e-for-alicia-vikander-amidst-deflating-drama/


I'm not sure Langseth wanted to make a grand statement on mortality,but it's a difficult subject and her approach seems quite humorous/satirical,so I guess it may not translate well in another language.  
Anyway,it looks like a good acting showcase for the actors,nonetheless. And I appreciate that Alicia has supported a risky (even if little) project. 

"On paper, the idea of pairing Oscar winner Alicia Vikander and the always-intriguing Eva Green as estranged sisters is delightful. Vikander made her debut in Langseth’s Pure, and also drew raves in the director’s 2013 TIFF selection Hotell. It may not come as a surprise that Vikander fares best here. She, far more so than Green, develops a complex persona."
"Predictably, Vikander is wonderful, believable, and agreeably upset as Ines.* This is another fine performance from the star who is often the best thing in flawed dramas like The Danish Girl and The Light Between Oceans.* "

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Morgane

Interview with Wenders:
http://variety.com/2017/film/market...-submergence-art-and-jihadism-1202553060/amp/



> *What drew you to the “Submergence”?*
> 
> It was talking about things that are really urgent — both about the state of the planet and about our strange human desire to go to the stars but not know what’s down there in the oceans. There’s also this burning conflict with jihad and radical Islam and how to deal with that. It was all told in a way that I thought I could handle. It was told through this love story.
> 
> *Why was the love story an important vehicle to discuss more metaphysical and political issues?*
> 
> The love story made it doable for me. The film deals with a lot of violence and hate. I felt the only way for me to even approach it was to oppose something to that. To quote Martin Luther King, “You cannot defeat hate with hate. You cannot drive out darkness with darkness.”





> *You’ve operated almost entirely in the independent space with the exception of 1982’s “Hammett.” Is that a conscious choice?*
> 
> “Hammett” was my only studio production with the result being that I swore that I was never going to be a hired hand again. I produce everything myself. If I’m a producer I can control things. I did refuse a number of bigger films because they would have meant I could not control them. I’m happy with my choices. The films have lower budgets, but the money is on the screen and nowhere else.
> 
> *If you had to go to a desert island, what three films would you bring?*
> 
> *Three films is a ****ty situation. I think I’d take a hard drive.*





Alicia talking about Submergence:










Source: bestofmcavoyj


----------



## mollie12

She's not at TIFF.


----------



## mollie12

Why did Elle use most of the bad photos?  This is gorgeous.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Morgane

And they also used the most underwhelming shot for the cover..

Eh..
@S_a_m_a: We're about to spot James & Alicia together for the first time.
No one tell me one of them skipped it . Don't.
#submergence #TIFF17


----------



## aprilmayjune

That interview answered a question of mine and I've got to say, I'm surprised she read the book and still took the role. A whitewashed script with an actress who doesn't know it is one thing but she knows Danny is half-black and why that matters in the context of the character and the story. She should have passed on this one.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Alicia is in the set of Variety, with Lisa Langseth


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> That interview answered a question of mine and I've got to say, I'm surprised she read the book and still took the role. A whitewashed script with an actress who doesn't know it is one thing but she knows Danny is half-black and why that matters in the context of the character and the story. She should have passed on this one.



Technically, the character may not be half-black.  I think she's described as half-white and "Creole" (which generally means the character is of mixed race).   But I generally agree that she should not have taken the role.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

Alicia Vikander and Lisa Langseth


----------



## August_Lee

From earlier today...










Alicia Vikander and Lisa Langseth at TIFF for *Euphoria, *Toronto






2017 Toronto Film Festival Portraits by Vanity Fair

source [1], [2]


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> That interview answered a question of mine and I've got to say, I'm surprised she read the book and still took the role. A whitewashed script with an actress who doesn't know it is one thing but she knows Danny is half-black and why that matters in the context of the character and the story. She should have passed on this one.


I agree with you but,to be fair,she doesn't say when she read the book. Even if we assume that when she read it she still had the possibility to pass on the role,judging by her words and some reviews of the book (and the movie),I think the script has semplified many themes in the book and in the end it might be just loosely based on it. I can see how her first thought wasn't about the script whitewashing the book.


Very nice interview:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/am...ria-reuniting-lisa-langseth-tiff-2017-1037683


> What was your producer-director dynamic like?
> 
> VIKANDER Lisa and I sat down at a lovely lunch to catch up, and I had already for two or three years about maybe starting a production company one day with my business partner [Charles Collier]. I wanted to be part of the process as early as possible. Lisa mentioned that she was working on this story, and I really, really wanted to work with her again. I admire what she does and her work should get the chance to get a bigger audience, the audience that I think her work deserves. We discussed making the film in the English language to hopefully reach further, and right there and then, I felt that this could be a great start.
> 
> Lisa was my first director who, in one way, took a chance on me, so even though there’s a fear of stepping into something new, it was always filled with so much passion about the story. I was part of putting the team together and finding the finance, and we worked again with B-Reel Films [who also produced Hotel]. [Collier and I] found a way of finding both European funding and private equities to get our budgets, and worked together to finding everything from the set to the crew to the actors, and support Lisa as much as we could with her work leading up to starting filming.





> VIKANDER I was 20 when I first met Lisa, and I looked up to her a lot. She was this headstrong woman who has read tons of books and had so many ideas and so much to say. That set a tone for the kind of woman that I want to continue to grow up to be. It was so fun to collaborate with Lisa again — it’s like meeting up with an old friend that you miss. We were both extremely excited to start because it was a year of a lot of [prep] work, a lot of late, late nights and phone calls. Suddenly, we were on set and we’re able to work together again after a beautiful seven-year pause. We’ve both gathered a lot more experience and have even more to work with, because as a filmmaker or an actor, our tools are really our experiences. We shot most of the film at this one extraordinary location in Germany, and the cast and crew became a very tight group.



http://www.indiewire.com/2017/09/alicia-vikander-producer-euphoria-1201875281/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She's so thoughtful, passionate about her work, and seems to have a good head on her shoulders. For the life of me I'll never understand why some people hate her so much.


----------



## Morgane

@omfgbooks: Alicia Vikander is such a sweet person! I'm happy I got to meet her this TIFF. ✨ 





@shootinglovemp3: AND after she was doing press photos she randomly ran across the street to greet the fans that were waiting at the other barrier. ANGEL 
@shootinglovemp3: she is SO beautiful she's so tiny so sweet she took a selfie with basically everyone





















Source:@badpostalicia


----------



## Chiichan

Morgane said:


> @omfgbooks: Alicia Vikander is such a sweet person! I'm happy I got to meet her this TIFF. [emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:@badpostalicia



Her skin is flawless. It's nice to know she is a nice person too.


----------



## Selayang430

Bling bling bling! 
See the shape & size, think it is from Bvlgari, not from a Mr.F
Source: weibo


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> She's so thoughtful, passionate about her work, and seems to have a good head on her shoulders. For the life of me I'll never understand why some people hate her so much.



Well you must know why..... two words.... Michael Fassbender...


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Well you must know why..... two words.... Michael Fassbender...



"Girlfriend-fans".......
A new one with Buzzfeed


----------



## aprilmayjune

I'm really frustrated that the screenplay turned Danny from a fiercely intelligent scientist using the ocean in part to explore her complex relationship with her own racial identity to a schoolgirl mooning over her phone, waiting for a text. In the book their relationship is limited to this beautiful, brief interlude in the same physical space with no expectation for contact until _maybe_ after their missions. It's such a good story and I'd hoped for a faithful adaptation.

Which isn't to say I'm not going to watch those two **** in a bathtub like six times in theaters, but it's possible to appreciate what it is and wish it was better at the same time.


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> I'm really frustrated that the screenplay turned Danny from a fiercely intelligent scientist using the ocean in part to explore her complex relationship with her own racial identity to a schoolgirl mooning over her phone, waiting for a text. In the book their relationship is limited to this beautiful, brief interlude in the same physical space with no expectation for contact until _maybe_ after their missions. It's such a good story and I'd hoped for a faithful adaptation.
> 
> Which isn't to say I'm not going to watch those two **** in a bathtub like six times in theaters, but it's possible to appreciate what it is and wish it was better at the same time.



I wish I'd noticed before that the Submergence screenwriter also wrote the brutally panned The Last Face.


----------



## readingnook

Where are you seeing the plot?  Has someone reviewed it?  Can you point me to it?


----------



## okdot

I was trying to figure out why she almost always looks so lovely to me. Besides the obvious reasons. I think it's because she always looks like she's glowing / radiant and even if she's wearing makeup it's so natural and not overdone. Also her skin (as someone else said) is perfection


----------



## Selayang430

okdot said:


> I was trying to figure out why she almost always looks so lovely to me. Besides the obvious reasons. I think it's because she always looks like she's glowing / radiant and even if she's wearing makeup it's so natural and not overdone. Also her skin (as someone else said) is perfection



Chat with someone who went to TIFF Euphoria premiere (and the Danish Girl two years ago). She said Alicia has nice and smooth skin, sweet voice , very cute with adorable smile. Not only that, she also ran to the other side to pose with fans. Other than her looks , it's her personality too that makes her a lovely lady


----------



## okdot

Selayang430 said:


> Chat with someone who went to TIFF Euphoria premiere (and the Danish Girl two years ago). She said Alicia has nice and smooth skin, sweet voice , very cute with adorable smile. Not only that, she also ran to the other side to pose with fans. Other than her looks , it's her personality too that makes her a lovely lady



Yeah that's far more important than appearances, and actually kind people are just instantly more beautiful because of their personalities. I think it's refreshing to see young celebrities in 2017 be kind and look so natural (rather than overloading on various extreme augmentations). She just seems so down to earth in every way and I think it shows even in photos, as silly as that may sound.


----------



## readingnook

Agree.  Seems that everyone who's met her has only the nicest things to say.


----------



## readingnook

Very heartened to see a lot of positive reaction to Euphoria.


----------



## aprilmayjune

So many new pics but this one's my favorite:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> So many new pics but this one's my favorite:
> View attachment 3823611


Yes, I agree, that's a great one!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Two more, but yours is still the best, AMJ.


----------



## Selayang430

Pics by fan in euphoria premiere.
Source : weibo as per watermark.


----------



## Selayang430

Huawei Portrait Studio for TIFF2017 portrait. photographer ：Kourosh Keshiri


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She's so beautiful in the first two pictures and insanely pretty in the last one. She has this intense beauty about her from the look in her eyes, but also pretty at the same time in the sense that she seems so genuinely curious in her demeanor. Am I making any sense?


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> She's so beautiful in the first two pictures and insanely pretty in the last one. She has this intense beauty about her from the look in her eyes, but also pretty at the same time in the sense that she seems so genuinely curious in her demeanor. Am I making any sense?



You're making sense with a healthy dose of fans' flattering[emoji8]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> You're making sense with a healthy dose of fans' flattering[emoji8]


Let's just say I'm objectively bias.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Leaving Toronto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




source https://twitter.com/AliciaVikanderD


----------



## aprilmayjune

https://www.screendaily.com/feature...ersity-producing-and-euphoria/5122330.article

According to Alicia, Freakshift is still pending financing but she's excited to work with Wheatley.


----------



## Hackensack

aprilmayjune said:


> https://www.screendaily.com/feature...ersity-producing-and-euphoria/5122330.article
> 
> According to Alicia, Freakshift is still pending financing but she's excited to work with Wheatley.


Thanks, I was wondering about Freakshift.  I think (personally) that she might be better served if she skipped that one, and took a few months break instead.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A beautiful shot ❤️

scr: AVD


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> Thanks, I was wondering about Freakshift.  I think (personally) that she might be better served if she skipped that one, and took a few months break instead.


I wouldn't be sad if she didn't do it either, but don't tell RN I said that.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Morgane

Coming soon..

Among the comments:


> waltongogginsbonafide You'll need it to balance all the red in my face Roar... Alicia is always skin tone perfect in whatever hint!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Two beautiful B&W shots. 

scr: vogue foros


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia will be on James Corden's Late Late Show, recording on Tuesday:

http://www.tvguide.com/tvshows/the-...kander-luke-wilson-zach-woods-sir-sly/690784/


----------



## mollie12

That's a bit silly.  Tulip Fever is basically out of theaters already.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I imagine it's to promote her new films before their second round at festivals?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> I imagine it's to promote her new films before their second round at festivals?



That's what I thought too


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I wouldn't be sad if she didn't do it either, but don't tell RN I said that.



Shush!    Well I see your point but I would never shoot down a co-star with Armie Hammer in basically a TMFU AU movie.  Plus I feel that it would be fun and light for her, mindless.  She has enough heavy movies this year.


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> I imagine it's to promote her new films before their second round at festivals?



That doesn't happen though?  Like, I've never seen an actor booked on a show to say "oh, go see my movie at this festival that almost none of you will have access to" or "go see my movie that might never actually be distributed in this country" or "go see my movie that may eventually be available on VOD, but I have no idea when."  It's wasted, silly marketing.  

What other festivals in the US will Submergence and Euphoria even be playing at?

Maybe she'll go on the show and talk about the films because talking about TF is embarrassing.  But that probably won't be *why* she's there.


----------



## aprilmayjune

maybe getting an early start on this?


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> maybe getting an early start on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828227



Promoting the trailer for a big-budget action movie makes a lot more sense.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Trailer out tomorrow--teaser here!


----------



## Morgane

I don't understand this teaser for the  trailer thing,but she looks perfect for reboot Lara.
This  is better:

but I still don't understand the fuss about her neck? I don't care about posters in general (this is not even the final one) and I'm more annoyed by the "behind shot" pose,but this is really average like most of the movie posters.
Anyway,I like that her body is not photoshopped _that much.. _For comparisons:


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> I'm really frustrated that the screenplay turned Danny from a fiercely intelligent scientist using the ocean in part to explore her complex relationship with her own racial identity to a schoolgirl mooning over her phone, waiting for a text. In the book their relationship is limited to this beautiful, brief interlude in the same physical space with no expectation for contact until _maybe_ after their missions. It's such a good story and I'd hoped for a faithful adaptation.
> 
> Which isn't to say I'm not going to watch those two **** in a bathtub like six times in theaters, but it's possible to appreciate what it is and wish it was better at the same time.


The scenes where they're together are probably the best part of the movie but,based on the plot alone,I've always thought that this book wasn't well suited for an adaptation and it looks like my concerns about the relationship being over-stretched are confirmed. Honestly,I doubt a more inspired script would have changed that aspect. But yes,it's disappointing to see they've done very little with her storyline. Above all because this time Wenders worked with more accessible material and the movie seems well shot:
Screendaily


> This is truly a modern romance, global in its scope, which takes in themes as diverse as the environment and jihad. The marketable combination of McAvoy, Vikander and Wenders should make it likely that arthouse theatrical bookings will follow what is sure to be a healthy festival run. However, *the fact that the two central characters are on diverging paths and spend most of the film apart means that this is also, in some ways, an unconventional romance, one which denies the audience the emotional payoff that they might be expecting.*





> There’s a crackling physical and mental chemistry between McAvoy and Vikander. But even so, the fact that they only spend a few short days together means that the relationship is a little over-stretched as the glue which holds the film together. The screenplay equates light and enlightenment – not for nothing are both characters surrounded by darkness at pivotal moments of the story. Both are forced to confront their mortality; both delve into the memories of each other in order to stay strong.
> _Submergence_ is a quality package all round. Cinematography is arresting, with particularly striking use made of the Faroe Islands and of Djibouti in Africa. The score has a gently relentless surge which echoes the swell of the sea. And intelligent sound design gives us the space to comprehend the connection between these two people who find themselves very much alone.



THR


> A study of longing in conditions both desperate and profound, Wim Wenders' _Submergence_ follows lovers who, having known each other just a day or three, must endure a separation that may never end. James McAvoy and Alicia Vikander make a photogenic pair in this sometimes sweepingly romantic film, the most roundly satisfying fiction feature Wenders has made since, well, that first one about the angel so in love he gives up immortality





> After these quick flash-forwards of isolation, the film enjoys its lush idyll in Normandy, where crashing waves, crackling fireplaces, and Fernando Velazquez's romantic score ensure we get enough to last us through the squalor to come. McAvoy is a charmer with soul and mysteries; Vikander looks straight into the camera and describes the five increasingly forlorn strata of the sea.
> The hour before they part is surprisingly affecting, thanks to the unpredictable intrusion of larger human issues. And then we're back in a filthy jail; back on a sea-swept scientific vessel.
> *It's much easier to dramatize his pain than hers. Dani, who at least initially simply worries that James has lost interest, does a lot of staring at her phone, growing increasingly fragile as she tries to prepare for her big dive. Sad to say, the most dramatic action she takes is to ask for a quick shore leave because she's getting no reception on her phone.*


Indiewire


> *At least the duo exhibit a sexy and emotional chemistry that goes miles towards selling their intense and rapid romance.*
> Both Vikander and McAvoy are solid in their roles, even when forced to deliver such hammy lines as “I realized I’ve never been lonely before” (a whopper that Vikander is saddled with in one of her earliest scenes, long before the audience gets a chance to know Danielle).


----------



## readingnook

What was the fuss about her neck?


----------



## readingnook

This is too bad about her storyline, but the reviews of her performance are solid.  Haven't read the book and not sure now that I want to before the movie.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

@jcsepjj - Your AVD twitter account is now famous.  I logged on to huffingtonpost to find you listed on an article about Alicia's TR. Here's the piece!  
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_59c122cee4b0f22c4a8c8f94?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


----------



## aprilmayjune

So. Badass.


----------



## Selayang430

New still for Submergence at 2017 Hamburg Film Festival


----------



## Morgane

^I see they're removing that footage,fortunately. It's a poor quality instagram crop apparently released or reposted by Daniel Wu (accidentally).Probably he thought that  WB had already released the trailer.. 
I don't even understand why they've released that teaser trailer on instagram yesterday,because,really,watching footage in that crappy quality doesn't do the movie any favor. Above all because they're still working on the CGI. BTW,based on what I've seen she looks great.

The trailer will premiere on  James Corden and Alicia is also live on IGN:

Uthaug is also doing a Q&A tomorrow.



readingnook said:


> What was the fuss about her neck?


At first glance I didn't even notice it,but it looks too long Actually,I think Alicia has a long neck and her hair,pose accentuate it. Poor photoshop doesn't help. When I see what Marvel,Fox and WB release for their CB movies,I always wonder who is being paid.. Her set pics are better promotional material,honestly.


----------



## Morgane

readingnook said:


> Very heartened to see a lot of positive reaction to Euphoria.


Yes,I've also noticed many positive reactions after the last screenings. A lot of praise for Alicia and Eva,obviously.  And this is also interesting (she attended two screenings,I think):
@EvaGreenWeb: Curious how men seem to have a weird reaction but women love the film #Euphoria #TIFF17
 @EvaGreenWeb: You can feel it through the seat shifting and stoic faces. Exodus from first screening. As a woman, it was enjoyable to observe

From the Screendaily review,interesting point:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This carries with it inherent commercial difficulties, despite the precence of Eva Green and Alicia Vikander, with Charlotte Rampling as a ‘companion’ who helps the living on the road to taking their own lives.
> 
> 
> Resistance to the subect matter may be easier overcome in northern Europe than elsewhere.



THR


> The push-and-pull between the two gives us a few strong scenes, with Green lashing out — a bit too excessively in places,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but her character _is_ dying
> 
> 
> — and Vikander fielding many blows before Ines is more or less pummeled into opening up and embracing reality. The Swedish actress and next Lara Croft, whose first feature role was in Langseth’s 2010 film _Pure_, is especially good as a skeptical, sometimes humorous witness to the outlandish setting, with the camera looming in close-up as she discovers a world she only wants to leave.





readingnook said:


> Shush!    Well I see your point but I would never shoot down a co-star with Armie Hammer in basically a TMFU AU movie.  Plus I feel that it would be fun and light for her, mindless.  She has enough heavy movies this year.


 I've just seen one of his movies,but Wheatley certainly looks like an interesting director. And this will not have a great budget,so this can allow him to experiment. 
Talking about Hammer and Alicia,I've thought about you ( see the replies too)


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## readingnook

Trailers have premieres now.


----------



## aprilmayjune

okay _that's _a trailer


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

*This is why I hate these types of movies. It's only a trailer but already people are complaining about all sorts of things for a movie that's just about some video game. If people miss Angelina, they should watch her versions. Sigh. *

*The ‘Tomb Raider’ Trailer Is Here And We Already Miss Angelina Jolie*
*Oscar-winner Alicia Vikander has picked up her dual pistols.*
*http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_59c26399e4b087fdf50969c3?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009*


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> *This is why I hate these types of movies. It's only a trailer but already people are complaining about all sorts of things for a movie that's just about some video game. If people miss Angelina, they should watch her versions. Sigh. *
> 
> *The ‘Tomb Raider’ Trailer Is Here And We Already Miss Angelina Jolie*
> *Oscar-winner Alicia Vikander has picked up her dual pistols.*
> *http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_59c26399e4b087fdf50969c3?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009*





> because the trailer borrows a bit too heavily from the modern series of video games, which follow a young Lara Croft after she gets stranded on a dangerous isle.



lol way to miss _the entire point. _seeing more positive reactions than negative on twitter though!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Her transformation is insane!!!


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> okay _that's _a trailer



Didnt know she signed up for a Lifetime movie! Good for her.


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> *This is why I hate these types of movies. It's only a trailer but already people are complaining about all sorts of things for a movie that's just about some video game. If people miss Angelina, they should watch her versions. Sigh. *
> 
> *The ‘Tomb Raider’ Trailer Is Here And We Already Miss Angelina Jolie*
> *Oscar-winner Alicia Vikander has picked up her dual pistols.*
> *http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_59c26399e4b087fdf50969c3?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009*


So glad people are giving the film a chance!!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> So glad people are giving the film a chance!!!


I'll probably go see it twice, I would not do that for anyone else because these types of movies are not my cup of tea, but anything for Alicia.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'll probably go see it twice, I would not do that for anyone else because these types of movies are not my cup of tea, but anything for Alicia.


Edit to remove unnecessary language. Apologies.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## scarlet555

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Her transformation is insane!!!



What transformation?  She is still too skinny, she needs to get more meat and bigger, she is rail thin, so obviously you'll see the muscle definition.

Trailer looks like Lord of the Flies remake with a girl instead.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> What transformation?  She is still too skinny, she needs to get more meat and bigger, she is rail thin, so obviously you'll see the muscle definition.
> 
> Trailer looks like Lord of the Flies remake with a girl instead.


They padded her bra really well. That's the only transformation I see lol


----------



## aprilmayjune

this goof


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> this goof
> View attachment 3830306


 That's awesome!


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> What transformation?  She is still too skinny, she needs to get more meat and bigger, she is rail thin, so obviously you'll see the muscle definition.
> 
> Trailer looks like Lord of the Flies remake with a girl instead.


What transformation? Think again! She transformed her neck. (lol)


----------



## Tivo

Esizzle said:


> What transformation? Think again! She transformed her neck. (lol)


What on earth is going on here? Lol


----------



## Esizzle

Tivo said:


> What on earth is going on here? Lol


LOL its the official movie poster and someone erased the ponytail to show how elongated they photoshopped her neck!


----------



## scarlet555

OMG her neck, she looks like a startled dinosaur!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

We should be getting new photos this weekend! She will probably be in Europe sometime tomorrow, right?

Her body is INSANE.


----------



## Tivo

She's got a cute little body.


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> We should be getting new photos this weekend! She will probably be in Europe sometime tomorrow, right?
> 
> Her body is INSANE.




Thanks for sharing the nice pics. I always like slim and tone[emoji4][emoji4]. All these require discipline, hardworking and careful of food intake


----------



## aprilmayjune

Dat body tho [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

I want her to throw me off a cliff killing me instantly


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Random selection of photos. I can't wait to see Euphoria.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> OMG her neck, she looks like a startled dinosaur!


HAHAHAHA startled dinosaur!!!!!


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## pearlyqueen

When is Alicia scheduled to be in San Sebastián?


----------



## Just Askin

Beautiful


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> When is Alicia scheduled to be in San Sebastián?



San Sebastián 2017 starts on 22nd September and Submergence is the opening movie. Guess she shall be there or on the way getting ready for the event.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Tomorrow at 21.00, spanish hour is the opening of San Sebastian festival, where they will present "Submergence", but I think  they will be there before, I expect her flight will be not delayed this time... 
Moreover, the gala will be broadcast live...

http://www.diariovasco.com/culturas...adolera-anneigartiburu-20170919120407-nt.html


----------



## mollie12

Some people really don't know anything about the female human body.  Expecting someone with her bone structure to pack on bulky muscle mass without some kind of unhealthy "help" (ie HGH, steroids) is not remotely realistic.


----------



## readingnook

mollie12 said:


> Some people really don't know anything about the female human body.  Expecting someone with her bone structure to pack on bulky muscle mass without some kind of unhealthy "help" (ie HGH, steroids) is not remotely realistic.



I think she did a fabulous job.  She looked so strong, not bulky but strong.  Did you see those perfectly straight plank position push ups?  Of course she has lost most of it and gone back to her slim body type now that she's not working on it.  No complaints and it was perfect for that vision of Lara.  I admire her commitment and I don't know what the criticism was all about.

No win for Alicia here from haters, because on one hand she's not bulky enough and on the other hand she must have taken steroids to be that bulky.  Watch them make something out of your comment.

And I see some criticism about her neck and photoshop but I shrug and say well if that's the best they can do.  Interesting and amusing to see people foaming at the bit to gleefully pounce on whatever.


----------



## scarlet555

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3830709
> 
> View attachment 3830710
> 
> Beautiful



Beautiful? Laughable-you think these look 'beautiful?'  I get beauty is in the eye of the beholder but, please, in these pictures, she looks like a dirty little boy chasing rabbits.  She doesn't look fierce, she doesn't look hot or sexy by any standards, especially by  Hollywood standards.  She is over hyped IMO, don't know why.  She is a complete miscast for this role.  She looks boring and I am going to guess that the video game character has probably more facial expressions than her.  Her being an oscar winner means nothing, you heard about Kristen Steward winning a French 'cesar' award for acting?  Right, it's the equivalent, and it means it was part of a contract that was promised to her-that is all I can make out of it.  If this movie doesn't flop, it will be a miracle and a complete win for her, it will be a 'bravo' for her. 
I like Alicia in period movies-but I don't even know if she has enough facial range for a 'lifetime' movie.  Don't know if all of you knows what those are.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Not sure if anyone posted this yet? Thankfully her taste in men improved over time lol

Also just found this too, haven't watched yet but seemed worth sharing:


----------



## scarlet555

* https://www.theguardian.com/film/fi...r-alicia-vikander-reboot-white-saviour-barbie*

*Tomb Raider: is the Alicia Vikander reboot just Gap Yah: The Movie?*
*A privileged young white woman gallivants around the developing world in search of adventure … is it Lara Croft or White Saviour Barbie?*



*

*
* Alicia Vikander as Lara Croft in the forthcoming reboot Tomb Raider. Photograph: Warner Bros/ Metro-Goldwyn-Maye/PA*
*Shares*
*164*
*Comments*
*225*
*




*
*Stuart Heritage*

*@stuheritage*
*Wednesday 20 September 2017 07.01 EDT*

*Remember White Saviour Barbie? It was big on Instagram last year. White Saviour Barbie only had one joke, but it was a doozy: it followed the adventures of a wide-eyed Barbie doll as she travelled through the developing world on a gap year in the naive assumption that she was somehow helping. “What better way to bless the villagers than a fresh coat of paint?!” she asked in one post. “Many of them don’t know the calming effect that just the right color can provide. I’m just doing what I can to help these huts become homes”.*

*White Saviour Barbie is so popular that they’ve now made a movie about her, starring Alicia Vikander. True, they’ve called the movie Tomb Raider for some reason, but anyone with half a brain can see from the trailer that it’s really about White Saviour Barbie. Let’s run through some quick comparisons.*

*FacebookTwitterPinterest*
*Is Tomb Raider about a privileged young white woman who gets sick of trying to fend for herself and decides to gallivant around the world on her parents’ buck? Check. Does the trailer include a scene where a non-white character fruitlessly attempts to convince her of the severity of a situation that she sees as a fun adventure to be dipped in and out of? Check. Is the lead character in possession of a Photoshopped body that defies physics to such a degree that she ends up inadvertently resembling a disproportionate mutant? Check, check and check.*

*Yes, they’re calling it Tomb Raider, but that’s probably only so that Vikander and her partner Michael Fassbender can claim to have one absurdly terrible video game adaptation out each year. Look past the title. This is Gap Yah: The Movie, plain and simple.*

*

*
*Vikander certainly isn’t playing a Lara Croft I recognise. I saw both previous Tomb Raider movies, so I know that Lara is actually a bored-looking woman with a suspicious accent, a robot called Simon, a memory card entitled “Lara’s Party Mix” containing the worst music ever heard by human ears and a weird compulsion to pull slow-motion sex faces whenever she needs a wash.*

*That clearly isn’t the Lara that Vikander is playing. Hers was so inspired by the first Christopher Nolan Batman film that she’s gone all out to replicate it as accurately as possible, up to and including having loads of money, a vast corporation named after her, dead parents and a slightly uncomfortable tendency to equate anything Asian in origin with mystical woo-woo.*

*Obviously I’m basing all this on the trailer. Perhaps the film will have a bit more depth and all this gap-year malarkey has only been forced into the trailer for the purposes of exposition. After all, we’ve yet to hear her say either of the two sacred gap year mottos – “They don’t value life as much here” and “These people have nothing, but they’re so happy”. Perhaps we’ll get lucky, and the finished Tomb Raider movie will forgo all that in favour of telling a simple story about a girl who saves the world with her freakish springy-snake-in-a-peanut-can neck.*


----------



## aprilmayjune

...i mean the same problematic tropes are true of both Angelina Jolie Tomb Raider movies, but sure, let's make it Alicia's fault somehow I guess?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> Thankfully her taste in men improved over time lol


 Seriously!


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> ...i mean the same problematic tropes are true of both Angelina Jolie Tomb Raider movies, but sure, let's make it Alicia's fault somehow I guess?



Yep.  Yawn-worthy at least.  Or maybe I'm still jet lagged, but I can't get into the repercussions of a video game-based movie.  Nice try though.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> Beautiful? Laughable-you think these look 'beautiful?'  I get beauty is in the eye of the beholder but, please, in these pictures, she looks like a dirty little boy chasing rabbits.  She doesn't look fierce, she doesn't look hot or sexy by any standards, especially by  Hollywood standards.  She is over hyped IMO, don't know why.  She is a complete miscast for this role.  She looks boring and I am going to guess that the video game character has probably more facial expressions than her.  Her being an oscar winner means nothing, you heard about Kristen Steward winning a French 'cesar' award for acting?  Right, it's the equivalent, and it means it was part of a contract that was promised to her-that is all I can make out of it.  If this movie doesn't flop, it will be a miracle and a complete win for her, it will be a 'bravo' for her.
> I like Alicia in period movies-but I don't even know if she has enough facial range for a 'lifetime' movie.  Don't know if all of you knows what those are.


The only reason she got the role is because she won an oscar and she was a hot new thing last year. That has all been forgetting no one cares about her anymore.
I bet this movie is going to fail miserably but WB wont care because theyll get more than their money's worth from IT the movie.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> * https://www.theguardian.com/film/fi...r-alicia-vikander-reboot-white-saviour-barbie*
> 
> *Tomb Raider: is the Alicia Vikander reboot just Gap Yah: The Movie?*
> *A privileged young white woman gallivants around the developing world in search of adventure … is it Lara Croft or White Saviour Barbie?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> * Alicia Vikander as Lara Croft in the forthcoming reboot Tomb Raider. Photograph: Warner Bros/ Metro-Goldwyn-Maye/PA*
> *Shares*
> *164*
> *Comments*
> *225*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Stuart Heritage*
> 
> *@stuheritage*
> *Wednesday 20 September 2017 07.01 EDT*
> 
> *Remember White Saviour Barbie? It was big on Instagram last year. White Saviour Barbie only had one joke, but it was a doozy: it followed the adventures of a wide-eyed Barbie doll as she travelled through the developing world on a gap year in the naive assumption that she was somehow helping. “What better way to bless the villagers than a fresh coat of paint?!” she asked in one post. “Many of them don’t know the calming effect that just the right color can provide. I’m just doing what I can to help these huts become homes”.*
> 
> *White Saviour Barbie is so popular that they’ve now made a movie about her, starring Alicia Vikander. True, they’ve called the movie Tomb Raider for some reason, but anyone with half a brain can see from the trailer that it’s really about White Saviour Barbie. Let’s run through some quick comparisons.*
> 
> *FacebookTwitterPinterest*
> *Is Tomb Raider about a privileged young white woman who gets sick of trying to fend for herself and decides to gallivant around the world on her parents’ buck? Check. Does the trailer include a scene where a non-white character fruitlessly attempts to convince her of the severity of a situation that she sees as a fun adventure to be dipped in and out of? Check. Is the lead character in possession of a Photoshopped body that defies physics to such a degree that she ends up inadvertently resembling a disproportionate mutant? Check, check and check.*
> 
> *Yes, they’re calling it Tomb Raider, but that’s probably only so that Vikander and her partner Michael Fassbender can claim to have one absurdly terrible video game adaptation out each year. Look past the title. This is Gap Yah: The Movie, plain and simple.*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> *Vikander certainly isn’t playing a Lara Croft I recognise. I saw both previous Tomb Raider movies, so I know that Lara is actually a bored-looking woman with a suspicious accent, a robot called Simon, a memory card entitled “Lara’s Party Mix” containing the worst music ever heard by human ears and a weird compulsion to pull slow-motion sex faces whenever she needs a wash.*
> 
> *That clearly isn’t the Lara that Vikander is playing. Hers was so inspired by the first Christopher Nolan Batman film that she’s gone all out to replicate it as accurately as possible, up to and including having loads of money, a vast corporation named after her, dead parents and a slightly uncomfortable tendency to equate anything Asian in origin with mystical woo-woo.*
> 
> *Obviously I’m basing all this on the trailer. Perhaps the film will have a bit more depth and all this gap-year malarkey has only been forced into the trailer for the purposes of exposition. After all, we’ve yet to hear her say either of the two sacred gap year mottos – “They don’t value life as much here” and “These people have nothing, but they’re so happy”. Perhaps we’ll get lucky, and the finished Tomb Raider movie will forgo all that in favour of telling a simple story about a girl who saves the world with her freakish springy-snake-in-a-peanut-can neck.*


WHITE SAVIOR BARBIE!! LOL

Though Alicia likes to keep her skin tone on the darker side...she just did a white washing movie where she took a role of a character that is mixed race. So she is all too familiar with white (but super dark tanned skin) privilege.


----------



## readingnook

IGN did a great interview.  Friendly, funny, covers most points.  Doesn't make it more than it is.


----------



## Hackensack

I suggest that all who take this "white Barbie" article seriously click on the article and read the comments.  The first is "Lighten up chum," the second comment, addressed to the writer, is "you absolute d******bag," the third is--you get the drift.  Some of the commenters get into a debate over whether such obvious clickbait should even get the time of day, etc. , etc.

By the way, in reference to an earlier comment: Kristen Stewart was terrific in Clouds of Sils Maria.  Just wanted to say that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Yep.  Yawn-worthy at least.  Or maybe I'm still jet lagged, but I can't get into the repercussions of a video game-based movie.  Nice try though.



Ridiculous article. Just took a look at the first couple of pages of the comments and Mr Heritage was getting roasted [emoji23][emoji23]

Here's a screenshot of the first two comments:


----------



## Esizzle

I am not obligated to judge an article by what other people say about it in the comments section. But since others like to read comments, here are some more:

MyRandomThoughts  Smashy79  You are aware that its been over photo shopped and everyone knows it, hence the comment.
AlistairJames  I had a good chuckle at the article but the comments are even better. I hate the word "triggered", but it seems very appropriate
E — Alicia Vikander is a bland actress and can't pull off a British accent.
LV 426  Still not convinced at the casting or Lara, Daisy Ridley would have been amazing.
Haigin88 Gah! She still looks no more than 13 years old. What's the female equivalent of growing a moustache? She needs to do it now or sunbathe more and smoke more fags.

And my favorite:
masterdick  She's not completely white though... is she?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Ridiculous article. Just took a look at the first couple of pages of the comments and Mr Heritage was getting roasted


I think most people know a video game movie is not going to be some intellectual high art - his overreaction to the trailer is kind of stupid. I refuse to pay attention to sexist BS aimed at body shaming a woman who worked really hard to meet the physical demands of her job.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I think most people know a video game movie is not going to be some intellectual high art - his overreaction to the trailer is kind of stupid. I refuse to pay attention to sexist BS aimed at body shaming a woman who worked really hard to meet the physical demands of her job.



Body shaming is the lowest of the low and speaks volumes about the spitefulness and ignorance of the perpetrator. The notion that a woman without big boobs and hips is somehow less of a woman is insulting to all women .... and it baffles me when certain women endorse and propagate this BS. Let's not kid ourselves that there are still morons who determine what constitutes a woman based on compliance with the sexual predilection of some men and their fantasies. 

Anyway, enough about the Guardian drivel - from a newspaper that likes to flaunt its progressive credentials ... the irony!


----------



## readingnook

Tsk, tsk, The Guardian!  Most saw right through this attempt to ride the buzz words train, and those that took it seriously, well...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Body shaming is the lowest of the low and speaks volumes about the spitefulness and ignorance of the perpetrator. The notion that a woman without big boobs and hips is somehow less of a woman is insulting to all women .... and it baffles me when certain women endorse and propagate this BS. Let's not kid ourselves that there are still morons who determine what constitutes a woman based on compliance with the sexual predilection of some men and their fantasies.
> 
> Anyway, enough about the Guardian drivel - from a newspaper that likes to flaunt its progressive credentials ... the irony!


Agreed. Moving on... I'm excited to see her tomorrow!


----------



## scarlet555

Loving this thread so far!


----------



## Selayang430

The Guardian who labels themselves as progressive whatever. Long time ago found only its health section (occasionally a small part of other sections)worth reading without getting annoyed by their ideology narratives. 

Excited to wait for the San Sebastián opening


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I have a friend who writes in the economic section for them, I don't know what happened to the paper, honestly. It's not just this piece that I find their standards have gone down, but they have been writing way too much about gossip. I know in the internet age you have to feed the brain dead, but they should stop pretending they have integrity, if they can't find better writers.


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Body shaming is the lowest of the low and speaks volumes about the spitefulness and ignorance of the perpetrator. *The notion that a woman without big boobs and hips is somehow less of a woman is insulting to all women .... and it baffles me when certain women endorse and propagate this BS. *Let's not kid ourselves that there are still morons who determine what constitutes a woman based on compliance with the sexual predilection of some men and their fantasies.
> 
> Anyway, enough about the Guardian drivel - from a newspaper that likes to flaunt its progressive credentials ... the irony!


Alicia must endorse and propagate that because she allowed the movie people to stuff her bra and enhance her boobs with photoshop. Oops.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oldies but goodies!!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And...


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oldies but goodies!!!


As I said earlier...beautiful


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She's GORGEOUS.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Picture from bts os Submergence, source instagram https://www.instagram.com/alex_hafner/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia arrived at her hotel in San Sebastián roughly half an hour ago






Same hotel she and Michael stayed in last year.


----------



## lunadeagosto

At least she has arrived. The Maria Cristina is the official hotel for all the stars who came to the Festival. Its a marvellous building,   seen from the outside, by my own experience 



source https://www.instagram.com/donostitik/


----------



## lunadeagosto

Brief clip from Submergence


----------



## readingnook

Thank you for that Submergence clip!   I enjoyed it, it's a shame they're apparently not in a lot of scenes together.

And I keep hearing the setting is beautiful...


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> The scenes where they're together are probably the best part of the movie but,based on the plot alone,I've always thought that this book wasn't well suited for an adaptation and it looks like my concerns about the relationship being over-stretched are confirmed. Honestly,I doubt a more inspired script would have changed that aspect. But yes,it's disappointing to see they've done very little with her storyline. Above all because this time Wenders worked with more accessible material and the movie seems well shot:
> Screendaily
> 
> 
> 
> THR
> 
> 
> Indiewire



OK, now after seeing the clips, I am starting to understand the frustration in these reviews.  Good reviews, but I'm going to brace myself for that lack of emotional payoff.  But ultimately the praise for Wenders is promising!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Pictures from the photocall. Love ❤️ the simplicity of her outfit. Classic.
scr: zimbio


----------



## jooa

From George Northwood's insta stories


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Variety

San Sebastián: Alicia Vikander on ‘Submergence,’ Modern Love and Women in Cinema
John Hopewell and Jamie Lang  4 mins ago



Alicia Vikander TIFF

Michelle Quance/Variety/REX/Shutterstock
Vikander, Wim Wenders present 'Submergence' at its European premiere in San Sebastián

In an early flashback in “Submergence,” Wim Wenders’ latest film starring Alicia Vikander and James McAvoy, McAvoy’s James More, a British spy, jogs manfully past Vikander’s Danielle Flinders on a romantic Atlantic beach in France.

He suggests lunch. And that is about the last time in their courtship and seduction that he, a prototype man of action, really makes the moves. It’s Danny who keeps him waiting for lunch, because of her work, moves their table conversation from professional to personal, squeals “chicken!” when she has opened her hotel bedroom door and he doesn’t react, pulls him gracefully into her bedroom; and leads in their foreplay.

That, Vikander said presenting the film at San Sebastian with Wenders, was however par for the course for modern love. “Maybe for a young generation that is reality in the sense that it can be both ways. It’s about personality not gender.”


At Friday’s press conference, dressed immaculately in a white top and high-waited black trousers, Vikander came across as lively, charming, and multi-lingual – in the film she plays a half-Swedish half-Australian marine biologist with a touch of English ancestry. About the first thing she said at San Sebastián that she knew some Spanish.

Vikander will soon star in the newest iteration of the video-game property “Tomb Raider,” which should take her far greater global stardom. But, at San Sebastian, Spanish journalists were as interested in grilling her about her opinions on women in cinema as her Hollywood fame. When asked how women’s presence in cinema had changed, she delivered a carefully measured view.

“I remember when ‘The Hunger Games,’ came out and you saw a female actress take center stage and prove it could be a good film, but also a huge commercial success.”

She went on: “Over the last few years, the awareness of the lack of balance has made people think differently and open their eyes to look for opportunity for everyone. Like with all these big subjects, I’m positive. I think there is progress and that it continues.”

As for having the phrase “Oscar-winning actress” now pinned before her name, Vikander stayed humble saying: “It still feels very new to me to hear those words. I grew up in a small town in Sweden and watched the Oscars at 2am with mom every year, it was a window to a different universe.”

“Submergence” opens the 65th San Sebastián Film Festival Friday night. It’s the highest-profile festival in the Spanish-speaking world, has a significant industry presence. But that didn’t phase Wenders.

“The pressure of the opening film doesn’t really concern me,” the director said before further dismissing any concerns over criticisms of his films. “I beg your pardon but I don’t read my reviews. I read reviews of other people’s films but with mine I just ask my wife.” He said that while good reviews can over-inflate your ego, bad ones “make you feel like s***t, and I think it’s best not to feel either.”



http://variety.com/2017/film/festiv...r-submergence-women-in-cinema-1202566294/amp/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Short video of Alicia talking about what San Sebastián means to her:



In it she says she's "partly based in France" nearby to San Sebastián.... presumably she's referring to Michael's place in Guethary nearby.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Wim sounds like a riot . I love Alicia... so smart and measured.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I can't get enough of this outfit, so chic.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Love the jewelry too.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Okay, sorry for spamming.


----------



## pearlyqueen

At tonight's premiere







and a short video clip here:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Waiting for HQ pictures. In the meantime...


----------



## aprilmayjune

i'm loving that dress--any idea who it's by?

Edit--LV according to her makeup artist. I can't believe I don't hate an LV dress??


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> i'm loving that dress--any idea who it's by?


I'm sure it's LV, non?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

AMJ, you and me both.


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> i'm loving that dress--any idea who it's by?
> 
> Edit--LV according to her makeup artist. I can't believe I don't hate an LV dress??



It looks like LV bec of the leather, and I love it.


----------



## readingnook

I love her new short hair?  When did this happen?


----------



## Selayang430

readingnook said:


> I love her new short hair?  When did this happen?



TIFF still posed longer hair but already short hair in James Corden show. Her new hairstyle looks very nice


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Short video of Alicia talking about what San Sebastián means to her:
> 
> 
> 
> In it she says she's "partly based in France" nearby to San Sebastián.... presumably she's referring to Michael's place in Guethary nearby.




They like this part of the world.  Biarritz etc only an hour's drive.  I still remember Alicia saying one of the first places she went to when she finally had the money to travel were San Sebastian and Barcelona (before she met Michael).


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Two stills from Submergence.


----------



## jooa

... and from George Northwood's insta story


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Waiting for HQ pictures. In the meantime...




I love the dress. Very pretty.


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> We should be getting new photos this weekend! She will probably be in Europe sometime tomorrow, right?
> 
> Her body is INSANE.






She looks great.


----------



## jooa




----------



## jcsepjj

Jon came to the premiere as well, they seem to have gotten really close lately


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She's so beautiful!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Beautiful details of the upper part of the dress.


----------



## readingnook

Ohh thanks.  I love the close ups and I meant to thank you for the jewelry closeups too.


----------



## Selayang430

Love this dress - customized from off the shelves. It is always good to link to a big brand. The jewelry this round is LV , different from the bling bling luxurious bvlgari


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia's dress is very beautiful, but the runway version is quite ugly.


----------



## Morgane

She looks gorgeous. I really like makeup and hair in every pic. This Vuitton she wore at one of  The Danish Girl premieres has the same deep V neckline:









pearlyqueen said:


> Variety
> In an early flashback in “Submergence,” Wim Wenders’ latest film starring Alicia Vikander and James McAvoy, McAvoy’s James More, a British spy, jogs manfully past Vikander’s Danielle Flinders on a romantic Atlantic beach in France.
> *He suggests lunch. And that is about the last time in their courtship and seduction that he, a prototype man of action, really makes the moves.* *It’s Danny who keeps him waiting for lunch, because of her work, moves their table conversation from professional to personal, squeals “chicken!” when she has opened her hotel bedroom door and he doesn’t react, pulls him gracefully into her bedroom; and leads in their foreplay.*
> That, Vikander said presenting the film at San Sebastian with Wenders, was however par for the course for modern love. “Maybe for a young generation that is reality in the sense that it can be both ways. It’s about personality not gender.”


Another critic also noticed tha one of the interesting aspects of their scenes was the gender dynamic between their characters.


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


>



This clip is even better than the trailer,actually. I think they should have released it instead of that teaser on instagram. Alicia has really thrown herself into the role and she looks perfect.
I've read these two comments that I think  are particularly spot on:


> I really like the energy Alicia seems to be putting into the performance. A tough, cool, no-nonsense character, a blend between the classic and the better parts of the reboot. Good job to the team for being conscious about this.





> I enjoy how it doesn't seem to take itself to seriously, it has doses of humor from the classics that the new games severely lack. It needs that dose of humor/non-seriousness because the super serious tone of the TRboot, while in vogue at the time of it's release, really isn't "in" anymore. I did suspect the movie would somehow tie her character into the classic Lara portrayed by Angelina, and the ending proved me right.


I agree that it looks like they've mixed characterization and plots of the two new games with some classic Lara Croft accent. It's probably the best choice because in 2 hours her growth arc would have been quite jarring.  When I saw the poster/teaser I thought they were totally into the gritty and self-serious vibe of the reboot games,that in my opinion doesn't work for these movies. The trailer has surely a more light-hearted tone,even if those shots at the end seem out of place tonally. The next trailer should focus more on her vulnerability to set up a different tone. Most people still think she's playing Jolie's Croft.




Caroline-Mathilda said:


> This is why I hate these types of movies. It's only a trailer but already people are complaining about all sorts of things for a movie that's just about some video game.


Different opinions..:
That Huffington Post  article you linked:


> the trailer borrows a bit too heavily from the modern series of video games, which follow a young Lara Croft after she gets stranded on a dangerous isle.
> The first look at the reboot is practically a shot-for-shot remake of some of the more thrilling moments from the critically acclaimed video game


Metro:


> The first trailer for the new Tomb Raider film looks like it’ll be the most accurate video game adaptation ever seen.
> Not only are video game movies always awful, but they usually only bear a passing resemblance to the actual game and its plot. Hell, the Doom movie didn’t even feature… Hell.
> Butt the first trailer for next year’s new Tomb Raider film looks almost identical to parts of the 2013 reboot



Putting aside the sexist BS,even among fans of the franchise,there're people who don't like the rebooted games,people who like the first reboot game or just the second game,someone wants to see an inexperienced Lara Croft,others want a tougher Lara Croft,and so on..
Uthaug said they've recreated some  shots as nods to the games and I guess they've included all these scenes in trailer for marketing reasons (even if they're not complete). I agree that this is just a game adaptation but I think there's a lot of potential for some character development and this is supposed to be about Lara's emotional growth.


----------



## readingnook

Well said!


----------



## readingnook

And the diamond pave earrings are Bulgari.


----------



## aprilmayjune

New submergence stills--she looks so beautiful!


----------



## pearlyqueen

..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia is back in London.

Last night she attended an event at Marks Club in Mayfair with friends. The occasion was a crayfish party for the Swedish men's underwear company CDLP.


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## August_Lee

I believe Alicia wore this outfit before at the 'Burnt' premiere after party in London





http://alicia-vikander.com/photos/displayimage.php?album=297&pid=7565#top_display_media


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> I believe Alicia wore this outfit before at the 'Burnt' premiere after party in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://alicia-vikander.com/photos/displayimage.php?album=297&pid=7565#top_display_media



I suspect it's the same outfit and incidentally the hairstyle looks alike.


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> I suspect it's the same outfit and incidentally the hairstyle looks alike.
> 
> View attachment 3835386
> View attachment 3835387


lol I only remembered the outfit but when I was searching for pics I then noticed she has the same hairstyle (it seems her hair now is longer) in both appearances


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> I believe Alicia wore this outfit before at the 'Burnt' premiere after party in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://alicia-vikander.com/photos/displayimage.php?album=297&pid=7565#top_display_media



@August_Lee     Good catch!  
@pearlyqueen     Thank you for the photos, she looks absolutely lovely!  As always!


----------



## readingnook

Aaaand it looks like it was a lot of fun!  Such a treat to see her in a candid setting.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Awwww, she's having a blast, that's so great. Do we know who her buddies are?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Awwww, she's having a blast, that's so great. Do we know who her buddies are?



Some of them; I recognise Christian Larson (founder of CDLP) Gabrielle Hackworthy, (Porter magazine) Caroline Winberg (Swedish model) Darius Namdar (director of Marks Club Mayfair) Luke Day (British GQ) Eliot Sumner (musician - Sting's daughter) and the ballet dancer Eric Underwood.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Some of them; I recognise Christian Larson (founder of CDLP) Gabrielle Hackworthy, (Porter magazine) Caroline Winberg (Swedish model) Darius Namdar (director of Marks Club Mayfair) Luke Day (British GQ) Eliot Sumner (musician - Sting's daughter) and the ballet dancer Eric Underwood.


Thank you! Which one is the ballet dancer?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Thank you! Which one is the ballet dancer?



This guy - former soloist at The Royal Ballet


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I thought so, but wanted to make sure. What was the reason for the soirée? Just because or is it a Swedish holiday? Sorry for the million questions.

Look at how proudly he's looking at her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I thought so, but wanted to make sure. What was the reason for the soirée? Just because or is it a Swedish holiday? Sorry for the million questions.
> 
> Look at how proudly he's looking at her.



It was an anniversary (crayfish) dinner for CDLP - a Swedish men's underwear company.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> It was an anniversary (crayfish) dinner for CDLP - a Swedish men's underwear company.


Thank you, dear. I'm glad she's having a good time.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Thank you, dear. I'm glad she's having a good time.



A few more names if you're interested!




From London Evening Standard


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Cool. Thank you, PQ!


----------



## August_Lee

Some videos of Alicia at the party


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Another beautiful close up! I never noticed she had such pretty bright eyes.


----------



## readingnook

I really like an updo on her too.


----------



## readingnook

Alicia did a Masterclass at ZIFF!  OMG.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Morgane




----------



## Morgane

I prefer the other black and red dress,but she looks beautiful. I really like hair, makeup and jewelry.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love ❤️ it! She looks like the ballerina she is.


----------



## readingnook

It looks quite regal I thought, with the single column and the classic hair.  I like how she changes things around.


----------



## jooa




----------



## jooa




----------



## readingnook




----------



## jooa




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Some HQ pictures.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## mollie12

jooa said:


>




Fashion Week?


----------



## readingnook

Probably.  It was taken in Paris.  LV Spring/Summer show is on Oct. 3 at the Louvre.


----------



## mollie12

Oh, poor girl looks MISERABLE in the get-up they put her in for the LV event.


----------



## aprilmayjune

i'm not sure why she's been told to do Serious Face--maybe because LV is a Serious Product? Her smile at the end here is so pretty and much more engaging.




i'm still into those boots but the outfit is...real bad.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The outfit doesn't suit her... both top and skirt would probably be great paired with someone else but not together.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The outfit doesn't suit her... both top and skirt would probably be great paired with someone else but not together.


I'm still trying to figure out what "power clashing" is--is that supposed to be it?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She looks so mad in the video lol. Here's another smiling shot.


aprilmayjune said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what "power clashing" is--is that supposed to be it?


 I have no idea either. If it is then that's a big fat NO for me.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She looks so mad in the video lol. Here's another smiling shot.


----------



## aprilmayjune

looking at other outfits from the event (http://www.justjared.com/2017/10/02...ore-more-attend-louis-vuittons-store-opening/) the only one i don't hate is Riley Keough's blue dress. even fan bingbing who can wear _anything _can't pull off this stuff.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

At Jennifer Connelly. WTF was that? Everyone looks ugly with the exception of Paul, Jennifer's husband.


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> At Jennifer Connelly. WTF was that? Everyone looks ugly with the exception of Paul, Jennifer's husband.



Alicia has the youthful look so  the LV outfit still ok for her though it is not that attractive. It is really not for more mature-looking people, extremely awful and odd.


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> i'm not sure why she's been told to do Serious Face--maybe because LV is a Serious Product? Her smile at the end here is so pretty and much more engaging.
> 
> View attachment 3841587
> 
> 
> i'm still into those boots but the outfit is...real bad.




God what a racket.  How does she stand it?


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> At Jennifer Connelly. WTF was that? Everyone looks ugly with the exception of Paul, Jennifer's husband.


Yes,there's some really _ugly_ stuff in those pics.. Alicia has worn some pretty Vuitton outfits recently,so I guess she's lucky. Let's see tomorrow.. I loved the jacket whe wore last year:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I agree. Alicia looks best in classic clothes, that edgy stuff comes across as a bit much. Let's hope they put her in something spectacular for her birthday .


----------



## mollie12

The only person to look halfway decent at the LV Boutique Opening was Lea Seydoux.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What? No. I like her footwear otherwise she looks like a giant aluminum foil and that bag is ridiculous.


----------



## mollie12

I don't think it's a complete look or anything, but I do like the coat (I really don't understand comparing it to aluminum foil--the coat has no sheen on it at all?).


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It's very grey and too much going on, but to each his own...


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> looking at other outfits from the event (http://www.justjared.com/2017/10/02...ore-more-attend-louis-vuittons-store-opening/) the only one i don't hate is Riley Keough's blue dress. even fan bingbing who can wear _anything _can't pull off this stuff.


Thanks for that link.  Puts everything in perspective eh?  Alicia has the advantage of her wonderful legs.


----------



## Morgane

Source


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I don't think it's a complete look or anything, but I do like the coat (I really don't understand comparing it to aluminum foil--the coat has no sheen on it at all?).


That coat is not bad. At least it's not an eye roll-worthy look.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I agree. Alicia looks best in classic clothes, that edgy stuff comes across as a bit much. *Let's hope they put her in something spectacular for her birthday *.


I wouldn't be too optimistic..Alicia (like Jennifer Connelly,for example) can pull off some edgy looks,but ugly clothes remain ugly clothes. I've noticed that Juliane Moore is wearing a similar version of this dress:




But Alicia was styled better,and I think this makes a difference with some looks.


----------



## readingnook

Where did this new boutique open?


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> Where did this new boutique open?


Paris, France


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> looking at other outfits from the event (http://www.justjared.com/2017/10/02...ore-more-attend-louis-vuittons-store-opening/) the only one i don't hate is Riley Keough's blue dress. even fan bingbing who can wear _anything _can't pull off this stuff.


My favorite of them would be Michelle Williams. Its so mod 60s and it reminds me of her wardrobe in The Man From Uncle tbh that I wish Alicia had it on.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## jooa




----------



## readingnook

This is the first image I could find of what she possibly wore today.  Looks very promising.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## readingnook

.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## aprilmayjune

_much _better look!!


----------



## readingnook

I love it, although yesterday was ok and by far the best of everyone's.  And Alicia usually does much better than that when matching diff prints.  But I love her outfit today and I like it when they take advantage of her legs.


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> But I love her outfit today and I like it when they take advantage of her legs.


----------



## readingnook

And Kelly did a great job today!  She can really open up her eyes.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Love ❤️ the outfit minus the purse.


----------



## Blueberry12

Just saw this huge pic of her at Filmstaden Scandinavia. ( Cinema in Stockholm)


----------



## readingnook

Very pretty.  From Anna Karenina days.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She looks so beautiful.  And I take back the purse comment because I love it  !


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Two more. 

Src http://aliciavikander.us/photos/index.php


----------



## Morgane

She looks really beautiful,and this outfit is perfect to show off her legs.


----------



## Morgane

Some cute stuff from tumblr/twitter


----------



## Selayang430

Birthday gift from LV ? See 'A.V ' under the LV logo


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## mollie12




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She looked really comfy at the airport today.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## aprilmayjune

have we talked about how her birthday cake looks like 15 birthday cakes piled on top of each other topped with a ****ing road flare bc i too would make that face if someone put that thing in front of me


----------



## readingnook

It looks like they are rolling it into the room as people are clapping.


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


>



She put earrings on


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Some oldies from Alicia wearing designer fashion, especially a lot of Chanel that I really miss seeing her in, Ellie Saab, Dior and others I’m sure I’m missing. 

src: http://aliciavikander.us/photos/index.php


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Magazine: LA Times 2012


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Elle UK 2012


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

W magazine 2011


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

GQ 2013


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Glamour UK 2013


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Vanity Fair 2013


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Vogue US 2013


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Are you guys sick of me YET?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Vanity Fair 2012


----------



## readingnook

I was very excited to see Alicia do a Masterclass at ZIFF 2017.  I found this on twitter via AVD.  These are excerpts only and I wish we could see the whole thing.  She seems a bit under the weather, but it's a pleasure nevertheless to hear her speak.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

In Style 2012


----------



## readingnook

Thank you for these!  It's such a pleasure to her many shoots and dresses over the years.  I forget sometimes how long she's been working.  Some of my favorites are among here.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> I was very excited to see Alicia do a Masterclass at ZIFF 2017.  I found this on twitter via AVD.  These are excerpts only and I wish we could see the whole thing.  She seems a bit under the weather, but it's a pleasure nevertheless to hear her speak.



AHAHA, I want to see the rest! Thanks for the clip, I love listening to her describe her love of film.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Thank you for these!  It's such a pleasure to her many shoots and dresses over the years.  I forget sometimes how long she's been working.  Some of my favorites are among here.


That VF 2012 shoot is exquisite.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I would love a collaboration between these two!


----------



## readingnook

This is from DP/30 interview 10/2012 discussing Pure, AK, ARA.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> This is from DP/30 interview 10/2012 discussing Pure, AK, ARA.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848734



She’s so earnest and very confident. Wonderful.


----------



## readingnook

I agree, very poised despite the interviewer's somewhat awkward moments.
Same with ZIFF, poised and apparently able to connect well with the audience.


----------



## Flatsy

I watched one of Alicia's early DP/30 interviews  when I was first getting to know her - possibly the one linked above.  (I'm not going to re-watch to confirm).  I thought it was so dull.  David Poland is a wonderful interviewer and normally those DP/30 interviews fly by for me because I find them so entertaining, even when it's an actor I have no particular interest in.

Alicia was so reserved.  She wasn't able to really engage in the conversation, but was giving the type of stock answers actors give during junkets.  Towards the end of the interview, Poland was resorting to questions like, "So....what type of characters do you see yourself playing?"  That is very unlike him, but he just seemed at a loss to get anything interesting out of her.

My point is that she has really loosened up and gotten so much better at her interview skills.  It was just something she needed to practice.  But it's nice to see how confident and relaxed she's gotten, and how she's able to show her personality and be funny without being so worried about saying the wrong thing.

No blame at all to David Poland - he's great at his job.


----------



## readingnook

Good observation about the awkward moments in that interview.  However I found his style really irritating in this case.  For example he says "You weren't affected at all by the changes..." in the Anna Karenina decision to build sets instead of filming on location.  Well he was wrong.  Her scenes were affected, so it sounds really awkward like he hadn't prepared, but then he dismisses his mistake with a "oh, ok..."

Also he wasn't asking those questions of her (What type of character would you like play?)  He was asking her for examples of questions she didn't like or was tired of answering, and she cited that question as an example.  But yeah, ok you're right he was struggling bec he asked her what kind of tree she would be, that was really bad...

But if he couldn't connect, it's not due to her lack of earnestness.  She seems to want to say more, and if you listen to her, she is saying interesting things, but he didn't seem to find them interesting enough to draw out of her.  For example, the whole discussion about actors having a separation of private and public life.  And then there are times she asks him to repeat his question because he really is appalling in his speech (I find) - he kind of spits out with machine gun speed.  If you look at the interview comments, he turned a lot of people off on that one and he had no clue why.  Compare it to the interview Alicia gave to Anne Thompson about the same movies.  Just seemed much more in sync.  

But I do agree with you that she got better at expressing herself.  I think that the language filter was very apparent in her early interviews and adds a stilted manner to her answers.  What comes off as reserved or dry.  Particularly enjoyed the other one that came up, with Anne Thomson in 2015 about The Danish Girl and the discussion on femininity/masculinity traits in oneself.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## pearlyqueen

In Ibiza... pics from yesterday... Michael with close family in his pic.... [emoji173]️[emoji141][emoji183][emoji173]️










http://people.com/movies/michael-fa...with-alicia-vikander-amid-wedding-rumors/amp/


----------



## pearlyqueen

More pics here:

http://www.justjared.com/2017/10/14...beach-party-ahead-of-rumored-wedding-weekend/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ikander-steps-Ibiza-amid-marriage-claims.html





Wearing a ring... [emoji183][emoji173]️


----------



## mollie12

That's a fabulous beach dress.  It's really simple,but romantic.


----------



## readingnook

Fainting here.


----------



## readingnook

Nice.


----------



## readingnook

http://us.hola.com/novias/20171014100598/boda-alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender/

This was posted in the MF thread by @lunadeagosto


----------



## mollie12

So that's why he skipped the premiere.  They've been there a while.


----------



## readingnook

: )


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## readingnook

I love the dress.   Thanks for that!


----------



## mollie12

That hotel sounds really classy and interesting, and I kind of think the way they handled the wedding was super canny.  Like, they got all the privacy they could want for the actual ceremony, their guests could let loose, and the beach photos function as an actual "announcement," without being that intrusive to anyone involved.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> That hotel sounds really classy and interesting, and I kind of think the way they handled the wedding was super canny.  Like, they got all the privacy they could want for the actual ceremony, their guests could let loose, and the beach photos function as an actual "announcement," without being that intrusive to anyone involved.



Good point.


----------



## Jayne1

Now, this is how you do it.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What a nice airport outfit!


----------



## readingnook

How many bags???


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> How many bags???


A bazillion. All shoes.


----------



## Tivo

I would like to see her go platinum blonde.


----------



## scarlet555

When u expect the pap, you should look nice


----------



## logansrun

Ahh how sweet. Nice decoy for the Weinstein girl. Now I know how she got all those films, the LV contract and the Oscar. I wish them all the luck in the world. I feel vindicated. Let’s hope all the rumours about her being a complete door mat and him constantly cheating on her the minute he’s out of her sight are fibs too...yeah right. hehehehe.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>



So much in love [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## scarlet555

mollie12 said:


> So that's why he skipped the premiere.  They've been there a while.



Was he an extra on the movie you are talking about  or maybe he dies within 10 min of the movie starting?  That's about the only two good reasons to miss a premiere of your movie.  People usually schedule their weddings after or before their premiers not instead of.  Unless you running from bad reviews or movie bombing or Harvey Weinstein


----------



## logansrun

Listen, I know you most of you  think I am being harsh, but most of these actors are self serving BSers. Stop swooning over them like they’re the second coming. Most of them think you are at best a cash cow and beneath them and annoying. If ever you see them being papped it’s usually because they’ve called the paps to pap them to get more money out of you. Treat them with the respect they deserve...very little. The whole Weinstein debacle should be proof enough of that.  The amount of BS coming out of these HW actors mouths could fertilise all the farms on the planet.


----------



## logansrun

logansrun said:


> Listen, I know most of you  think I am being a right so and so, but most of these actors are self serving BSers. Stop swooning over them like they’re the second coming. THEY ARE NOT.  Most of them think you are at best a cash cow and beneath them and annoying. If ever you see them being papped it’s usually because they’ve called the paps to pap them to get more money out of you. Treat them with the respect they deserve...very little. The whole Weinstein debacle should be proof enough of that.  The amount of BS coming out of these HW actors mouths could fertilise all the farms on the planet. Trust me the Kardashians are more honest and authentic than likes of Mr and Mrs Fassbender that’s probably the reason why they’re more popular.


----------



## logansrun

scarlet555 said:


> Was he an extra on the movie you are talking about  or maybe he dies within 10 min of the movie starting?  That's about the only two good reasons to miss a premiere of your movie.  People usually schedule their weddings after or before their premiers not instead of.  Unless you running from bad reviews or movie bombing or Harvey Weinstein




So true. So true.


----------



## logansrun

Also, I think there might be something afoot with Woody Allen check out Twitter. These actors are so full of it.


----------



## blueblues

Translation: "Mourning day for the wedding of #MichaelFassbender and #AliciaVikander. Fassy, how did you dare betray me so ??"

There is quite a lot of this going on today.


----------



## readingnook

I can see that!  Interesting reactions.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

@Just Askin: do me a favor, please. Can you post the gif of Michael and Alicia dancing in sync!? I tried and tried but couldn’t. I’m in a celebratory mood and I feel it appropriate.


----------



## Tivo

I don’t care deeply for either of these actors....and am not an Alicia fan at all, I just pop in from time to time. But from what I can gather, these two seem very much into each other.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Tivo said:


> I don’t care deeply for either of these actors....and am not an Alicia fan at all, I just pop in from time to time. But from what I can gather, these two seem very much into each other.



Don't they just! No surprise they are married now.


----------



## scarlet555

Micheal is a very good actor and I've always loved him!


----------



## blueblues

I have never understood how you can love someone without respecting him.


----------



## scarlet555

Loving someone as a fan is not a real relationship- easier for your brain now?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

blueblues said:


> I have never understood how you can love someone without respecting him.


It's not really love, more so assuming ownership. When Michael exercised his right to live his life as he sees fit rather than abide to their ideas (whatever that is and even stranger because he doesn't know "us"), well you see the frustration and contempt today.


----------



## blueblues

scarlet555 said:


> Loving someone as a fan is not a real relationship- easier for your brain now?


Thanks, it’s crystal clear now.


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It's not really love, more so assuming ownership. When Michael exercised his right to live his life as he sees fit rather than abide to their ideas (whatever that is and even stranger because he doesn't know "us"), well you see the frustration and contempt today.


It’s similar to sexual objectification. It’s also a bit like an abusive relationship, only he luckily doesn’t have to care.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

blueblues said:


> Thanks, it’s crystal clear now.
> 
> It’s similar to sexual objectification. It’s also a bit like an abusive relationship, only he luckily doesn’t have to care.


Bingo. And to emphasize your point, their initial objection to Alicia, before they started looking for every unimaginable excuses, is that she doesn't have big boobs and curves. How could he love her?


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


> http://us.hola.com/novias/20171014100598/boda-alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender/
> 
> This was posted in the MF thread by @lunadeagosto


Since the wedding is over, I would like to speculate about the venue.
The article says “in a private estate located in the center of the island” and “…this country house with a style of classical Iberian architecture and Moorish influences. In addition to an outdoor swimming pool, the complex is surrounded by nature and has an immense orchard, by Andy Szymanowicz.”

Could it be *La Granja*?
https://www.mikkibrammer.com/home/2017/2/20/an-idyllic-island-retreat-in-ibiza
http://blog.designhotels.me/2017/03/24/day-life-la-granja-ibiza/

The descriptions seem to fit.


> Visitors concerned that their quest for respite might be disrupted by Ibiza’s reputation as a hedonic party destination needn’t worry—it’s all pine forest, citrus groves, and countryside in these parts.





> At La Granja’s center sits an old stone farmhouse—*a blend of Iberian and Moorish architectural styles*—with an aesthetic that is far from the usual polished veneer of a luxury hotel. Instead, the rustic interiors are evocative of a moody Vermeer tableau—milking stools tucked under monastic wooden desks, coarse stucco walls, tile floors, and dark wood-beamed ceilings.





> Equally central to La Granja’s concept is the farm itself, which is under the astute care of *Andy Szymanowicz*, who has spent the past 20 years organic farming throughout the United States.



Isn’t that right up their ally?


----------



## blueblues

And very beautiful.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> Since the wedding is over, I would like to speculate about the venue.
> The article says “in a private estate located in the center of the island” and “…this country house with a style of classical Iberian architecture and Moorish influences. In addition to an outdoor swimming pool, the complex is surrounded by nature and has an immense orchard, by Andy Szymanowicz.”
> 
> Could it be *La Granja*?
> https://www.mikkibrammer.com/home/2017/2/20/an-idyllic-island-retreat-in-ibiza
> http://blog.designhotels.me/2017/03/24/day-life-la-granja-ibiza/
> 
> The descriptions seem to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn’t that right up their ally?



Someone posted this yesterday - yes it's La Granja [emoji106]


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> Someone posted this yesterday - yes it's La Granja [emoji106]


Oh, I missed that. Must have been in the other thread. So it is settled then.


----------



## Esizzle

Oh we know the exact venue of the super secret wedding too? Keep all the updates coming.


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> Oh we know the exact venue of the super secret wedding too? Keep all the updates coming.



Hilarious!!! They need the momager Kris Jenner to handle this.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> Hilarious!!! They need the momager Kris Jenner to handle this.


I mean they would benefit from her managing. However PMK wouldnt look at those two twice! They wont make her any money. Their set up pap strolls publish days after they are taken!


----------



## August_Lee

*Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander wear WEDDING RINGS during 'post-marriage' celebration in Ibiza after 'tying the knot in private ceremony'*

Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander were seen wearing wedding rings in Ibiza on Sunday, following rumors the duo were to wed on the idyllic island.

While the couple of three years have yet to confirm if they have indeed tied the knot, there was no missing the tell-tale bands adorning their left ring fingers.

Surrounded by their nearest and dearest, both the 40-year-old Assassin's Creed actor and his 29-year-old Oscar-winning fiancee appeared to glow with happiness as they dined at a restaurant on the beach for what looked to be a post-wedding brunch.














more pics @ http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ender-Alicia-Vikander-wear-WEDDING-RINGS.html


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

src: https://m.vk.com/avikanderdaily


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Continued‼️


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

‼️❤️


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## blueblues

I think it’s safe to say that they REALLY celebrated their wedding. 
Borrowed these from the other tread. Thanks @pearlyqueen and @Allie28!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He looks exhausted LOL


----------



## Tivo

These two have been on a honeymoon their entire relationship, lol. Drinking wine, smoking pot (maybe) traveling and enjoying each other. So jealous! #goals


----------



## pearlyqueen

The newly weds were spotted in Portugal on Tuesday:




Source: Weibo


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Stumbled on this great picture of Alicia.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## readingnook

Thanks for all the pics!  I'm enjoying everything.  Yes the wedding happened even for those who doubt because no pics are immediately available.   

What's the context of the Us post?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## pearlyqueen

I’ve been remiss and forgotten to post these recent pics of the honeymooners in Italy on Alicia’s page!



Bologna



Verona



Florence


----------



## readingnook

beautiful!  thank you!  they look very happy together.


----------



## readingnook

i wish Alicia hadn't moved her hand in Bologna - i wanted to see her ring.


----------



## blueblues

Italy in October looks like the perfect honeymoon for them. Not too hot, not too crowded, and the best food in the world (IMO).
This is so them – staying at a B&B, eating at small restaurants, highly rated but not fancy.
I could afford those places (but probably not the wine they are drinking ).


----------



## blueblues

This picture is amazing. Does anyone know where it is from?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

blueblues said:


> Italy in October looks like the perfect honeymoon for them. Not too hot, not too crowded, and the best food in the world (IMO).
> This is so them – staying at a B&B, eating at small restaurants, highly rated but not fancy.
> I could afford those places (but probably not the wine they are drinking ).


Making memories in a very low key way. I love ❤️ that they are delighting their hosts wherever they go!


----------



## August_Lee

blueblues said:


> This picture is amazing. Does anyone know where it is from?



It's from Vi Magazine




http://www.vi-tidningen.se/tidningen-vi-november-2017/

ETA: There is also an article - http://www.vi-tidningen.se/jakten-pa-det-inre-fula/


----------



## August_Lee

Empire Australasia – October 2017








src


----------



## blueblues

August_Lee said:


> It's from Vi Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vi-tidningen.se/tidningen-vi-november-2017/
> 
> ETA: There is also an article - http://www.vi-tidningen.se/jakten-pa-det-inre-fula/


Thank you! That's a really good article.
The Google translation was fairly good this time, but one sentence that was lost was:
“Female characters in film are often too congenial, which I think is really boring. And sad.”
Lisa said that, but Alicia has said similar things many times. They seem to be very much in sync.


----------



## readingnook

Thanks for that translation!  Yes I agree that is the general view of Alicia too.  She's certainly not afraid to be show a character's uglier side.  I find that even in the most congenial of characters she looks for something more human.


----------



## August_Lee

Behind the scenes of the Vi Magazine cover


----------



## readingnook

nice!


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander Spotted at Airport After Honeymoon with New Husband Michael*


> The honeymoon is over (literally).
> 
> Alicia Vikander was spotted arriving at the airport in Miami, Florida, after celebrating her marriage to Michael Fassbender with a vacation in Italy.
> 
> The 29-year-old actress showed off her wedding band while keeping it casual in denim, a white sweater and a gray overcoat — all paired with a crisp, white pair of sneakers








http://people.com/movies/alicia-vikander-wearing-wedding-ring-miami-after-honeymoon/


----------



## readingnook

It's a rock!


----------



## zen1965

^ And she makes sure that it gets papped.


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


> It's a rock!


It sure is! I wonder what she is doing in Miami.


----------



## Hackensack

blueblues said:


> It sure is! I wonder what she is doing in Miami.
> View attachment 3862298


My first good luck at her rings--looks like plain gold band, and the engagement ring.  Very plain and simple and lovely.  What is in Miami?  Fashion show of some sort?  Anything to do with Freak Shift?


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> It sure is! I wonder what she is doing in Miami.
> View attachment 3862298


I love it, I'm glad it's a simple straightforward thing.  It looks like a plain band first, then the diamond ring, then another band with diamonds - don't know if that's part of it - think that's the one she had on her middle finger in Ibiza before the wedding.  Anyway, her hands are lovely.

Wish we knew why she's in Miami?


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## readingnook

At the LV NYCVVV preview on Oct. 26.

Still guessing why she arrived via MIA.


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> At the LV NYCVVV preview on Oct. 26.
> Had an idea that's wherever she would be heading
> Still guessing why she arrived via MIA.


----------



## August_Lee

more pics


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More pictures. It looks like she really cut her hair, I like it. 
src: http://aliciavikander.us/photos/index.php


----------



## Selayang430

Very close up!


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia at the airport in NYC


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She has the best coat collection! Here’s another shot of the ring:


----------



## blueblues

^^ All those diamonds seem to make it hard to get a focused picture.  That one is the best so far.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^^I know, lol. What do you think, three separate rings or an engagement ring with a wedding band filled with diamonds?


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


>




I find it oddly comforting that I see the same bags all the time.  The blue one is usually labelled "heavy".  It looks like it's getting beat up.  Love it.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> ^^ All those diamonds seem to make it hard to get a focused picture.  That one is the best so far.




I think 3 separate rings.  They don't look quite lined up here.  What I can't see is the shape of the stone.  Is it round brilliant or more squarish like a cushion cut?  And the setting is it pronged or sitting in a cup?  One thing for sure it looks very clean and clear.  It looks like she hasnt worn the engagement ring much - still looks unused to it.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I think the rings are perfect for her tiny fingers. I love the simplicity of it and with plenty of sparkles.


----------



## readingnook

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rk-looking-stylish.html#v-7138979176132857624

Video from last night's event


----------



## readingnook

http://www.marieclaire.com/celebrity/a13104842/alicia-vikander-wedding-ring/?src=socialflowTW

"Vikander made a red carpet appearance at Louis Vuitton's Volez, Voguez, Voyagez exhibition, and she looked _so happy_."


----------



## chowlover2

The trailer for Alicia in the new Tomb Raider film is out and it looks great!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia was dancing up a storm with Alex and Justin.


----------



## readingnook

https://www.vanityfair.com/style/20...r-engagement-ring-married?mbid=social_twitter

I laughed so much at this.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Silent confirmation just like the non denial denial. That was funny.


----------



## MiaT

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia was dancing up a storm with Alex and Justin.



That photo with Alexander was taken in late July 2011 I believe.  I remember seeing this article and spotting Alicia and at the time she was not named in the article:
http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexand...ous-brunette-at-Comic-Con-party-28jul11/20829


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

MiaT said:


> That photo with Alexander was taken in late July 2011 I believe.  I remember seeing this article and spotting Alicia and at the time she was not named in the article:
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexand...ous-brunette-at-Comic-Con-party-28jul11/20829


I had never seen that picture of them. Thanks for the link. And six years later...

_“Then there was the mystery brunette. A really, really beautiful brunette. Who was being eyeballed by every man at the venue. My entire crew was into her, every crew was into her, Dylan and Matt declared that she was by the far the best looking woman at the entire convention, and I couldn’t disagree. Turns out the paps got a shot of them together on the patio. It’s only a profile picture but that’s her. It’s too bad you can’t see the full body. She had amazing legs. And I know some of you are like huffing and pfftt-ing that she’s not like some kind of airbrushed supermodel but there’s a difference between magazine beauty and real beauty, flesh and blood, right up in your face, and this girl, whoever she is, on aesthetics, she’s as first cut as they come. Accordingly to Us Weekly they ended up going home together. I left before they did, I wouldn’t know. But that night, she could have had her pick of anyone”._


----------



## readingnook

from Lainey?  haha.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> from Lainey?  haha.


She can’t take it back because it’s the truth...whatever she may say now.  Lol


----------



## MiaT

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I had never seen that picture of them. Thanks for the link. And six years later...
> 
> _“Then there was the mystery brunette. A really, really beautiful brunette. Who was being eyeballed by every man at the venue. My entire crew was into her, every crew was into her, Dylan and Matt declared that she was by the far the best looking woman at the entire convention, and I couldn’t disagree. Turns out the paps got a shot of them together on the patio. It’s only a profile picture but that’s her. It’s too bad you can’t see the full body. She had amazing legs. And I know some of you are like huffing and pfftt-ing that she’s not like some kind of airbrushed supermodel but there’s a difference between magazine beauty and real beauty, flesh and blood, right up in your face, and this girl, whoever she is, on aesthetics, she’s as first cut as they come. Accordingly to Us Weekly they ended up going home together. I left before they did, I wouldn’t know. But that night, she could have had her pick of anyone”._



Indeed!  

Also, I think she was in Miami, albeit briefly, for a Bruce Weber shoot with Nicolas Ghesquière.  Not that she was photographed, but who knows.   ???


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

MiaT said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Also, I think she was in Miami, albeit briefly, for a Bruce Weber shoot with Nicolas Ghesquière.  Not that she was photographed, but who knows.   ???


That makes sense because I was racking my brain trying to figure out why she would fly to NYC via Miami. Thank you!


----------



## readingnook

interesting!  what makes you think so?  what makes you say it was bruce weber? was nicholas there?  i've been wondering why she arrived with so many bags.



MiaT said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Also, I think she was in Miami, albeit briefly, for a Bruce Weber shoot with Nicolas Ghesquière.  Not that she was photographed, but who knows.   ???[/QUOTE


----------



## MiaT

readingnook said:


> interesting!  what makes you think so?  what makes you say it was bruce weber? was nicholas there?  i've been wondering why she arrived with so many bags.



Just piecing together various tidbits - presumption on my part, hence the "???" in my post.


----------



## readingnook

No, I find it really resourceful of you!  It's highly likely given these circumstances...Miami was a puzzling detour.  With Alicia one usually has to piece it together afterwards and this makes a lot of sense.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MiaT

readingnook said:


> No, I find it really resourceful of you!  It's highly likely given these circumstances...Miami was a puzzling detour.  With Alicia one usually has to piece it together afterwrads and this makes a lot of sense.  Thank you for sharing!



Thank you.  It may be months before we have any news or see any pictures.  But it's fun to be on the look-out.  

Wish I could be resourceful and be able to track down her new LV petite chapeau bag.  Alas, it may be a version they made for her alone.


----------



## readingnook

For example, the yacht pictures in Ibiza make so much sense now.  But at that time all I could do was speculate.


----------



## pearlyqueen

There’s an analysis here by an Irish jeweller of Alicia’s engagement/wedding rings:

https://www.thevow.ie/fashion-and-b...ders-60k-ring-we-ask-the-expert-36267707.html

In his (expert) opinion her engagement ring is a 2 - 2.5 carat diamond and that alone cost in the region of €60,000 €€€[emoji183]€€€


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## tranquility92

This beauty has a casual style I envy so much (and makes me want to spend all my money on expensive things). One of the few Swedes I actually look up to style wise (and I'm Swedish myself).


----------



## readingnook

https://www.vogue.com/article/alici...s-vuitton-volez-voguez-voyagez-new-york-party

Short article on Volez, Voguez, Voyagez, with some quotes from Alicia on the clothes.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> There’s an analysis here by an Irish jeweller of Alicia’s engagement/wedding rings:
> 
> https://www.thevow.ie/fashion-and-b...ders-60k-ring-we-ask-the-expert-36267707.html
> 
> In his (expert) opinion her engagement ring is a 2 - 2.5 carat diamond and that alone cost in the region of €60,000 €€€[emoji183]€€€



Thanks!  I like this:  "He could have bought her any diamond that he wanted, but they chose one that suits her finger."


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Came across this beautiful shot.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A few more.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

One last one.


----------



## Tivo

I admire how she never appears needy. She has a quiet confidence and self assurance.


----------



## readingnook

https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/fashion/alicia-vikander-style-7719

From 2015 HB au

"the classic triple-whammy: painfully beautiful, a genuinely great actress and very, very stylish." 

Reminds me of the very first pages of this thread and what we all admired in her.


----------



## Hackensack

Tivo said:


> I admire how she never appears needy. She has a quiet confidence and self assurance.


Absolutely true.  Although I've enjoyed seeing the slightly self-conscious way she holds her left hand these days; she's not quite used to that ring!


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Came across this beautiful shot.




This is a great pic!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia arriving for her wedding in Ibiza.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

One more.


----------



## readingnook

@C-M.  That shot of Alicia that you posted, made me look for this, an interview I recently revisited, one of the most insightful, unpretentious ones I think that has been written on her.  Dec 2015/Jan 2016 Harpers Bazaar

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/uk/fas...31/alicia-vikander-is-our-january-cover-star/

Going off on a tangent, there was also this bit:
_She's private about her relationship with the actor Michael Fassbender ('When it comes to the relationship I have with my boyfriend, that is part of the few things in life that I keep for myself. It's my one bit...' She searches for the words. 'My heart'). _

Which reminded me of this about the BAFTA non-kiss:
Leonardo was later heard telling friends about the snub: _“They’re together.  But he (Michael) was saying, ‘My thing with this girl is not for the world.’_ ”  (The source was The Sun, Feb 2016, lol, so...)

So. Here we are two years later.  I'm glad that "heart" worked out for her, and that he got the "girl".


----------



## readingnook

From the same shoot (Harpers Bazaar Jan 2016):
"I don’t know if my style has changed so much since my first red carpet event.  Probably have had a very kind of basic style, kind of Scandinavian...  I like to have quite clean cuts, black jeans, a lot of black and grays and whites in my wardrobe, and then I like to have...details, like a pair of very fabulous shoes or a bag or a piece of jewelry or a coat."


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> @C-M.  That shot of Alicia that you posted, made me look for this, an interview I recently revisited, one of the most insightful, unpretentious ones I think that has been written on her.  Dec 2015/Jan 2016 Harpers Bazaar
> 
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/uk/fas...31/alicia-vikander-is-our-january-cover-star/
> 
> Going off on a tangent, there was also this bit:
> _She's private about her relationship with the actor Michael Fassbender ('When it comes to the relationship I have with my boyfriend, that is part of the few things in life that I keep for myself. It's my one bit...' She searches for the words. 'My heart'). _
> 
> Which reminded me of this about the BAFTA non-kiss:
> Leonardo was later heard telling friends about the snub: _“They’re together.  But he (Michael) was saying, ‘My thing with this girl is not for the world.’_ ”  (The source was The Sun, Feb 2016, lol, so...)
> 
> So. Here we are two years later.  I'm glad that "heart" worked out for her, and that he got the "girl".


 These two have their priorities straight!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love ❤️ this movie and need to watch it again! Some stills from Testament of Youth.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

From LV’s show on her birthday. I want those boots!

src


----------



## gracekelly

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I love ❤️ this movie and need to watch it again! Some stills from Testament of Youth.


This was such a powerful movie and she did a great job in it.


----------



## readingnook

readingnook said:


> @C-M.  That shot of Alicia that you posted, made me look for this, an interview I recently revisited, one of the most insightful, unpretentious ones I think that has been written on her.  Dec 2015/Jan 2016 Harpers Bazaar
> 
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/uk/fas...31/alicia-vikander-is-our-january-cover-star/
> 
> Going off on a tangent, there was also this bit:
> _She's private about her relationship with the actor Michael Fassbender ('When it comes to the relationship I have with my boyfriend, that is part of the few things in life that I keep for myself. It's my one bit...' She searches for the words. 'My heart'). _
> 
> Which reminded me of this about the BAFTA non-kiss:
> Leonardo was later heard telling friends about the snub: _“They’re together.  But he (Michael) was saying, ‘My thing with this girl is not for the world.’_ ”  (The source was The Sun, Feb 2016, lol, so...)
> 
> So. Here we are two years later.  I'm glad that "heart" worked out for her, and that he got the "girl".



And by the way from the same article:
_Does she see herself acting for ever? Vikander thinks hard. 'I kind of don't want to know. What I mean is that I love to act, and I hope...' She trails off. 'Yeah, I guess I don't want to know. I hope that there are new things that come that I get totally absorbed in.' Acting, for now, is her life. 'But it doesn't mean you don't dream.'_


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

gracekelly said:


> This was such a powerful movie and she did a great job in it.


She really did. It’s such a wonderful, sad, and poignant story.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I love ❤️ this movie and need to watch it again! Some stills from Testament of Youth.



I loved everything about that movie - the story, the costumes, the poem (a bit fictionalized but still)...


----------



## gracekelly

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> She really did. Such a wonderful, sad, and poignant story.


If you travel in the English countryside, every town large and small has a WWI monument with the names of the fallen.  It is very sobering to see multiples  of the same same family name inscribed and I can tell you that it brought tears to my eyes,  It was easy to see how Vera Brittain evolved in her thinking and became a pacifist after seeing the death and horror.  I think that was AV's  best role.

Yes. the costumes were brilliant!


----------



## readingnook

gracekelly said:


> If you travel in the English countryside, every town large and small has a WWI monument with the names of the fallen.  It is very sobering to see multiples  of the same same family name inscribed and I can tell you that it brought tears to my eyes,  It was easy to see how Vera Brittain evolved in her thinking and became a pacifist after seeing the death and horror.  I think that was AV's  best role.
> 
> Yes. the costumes were brilliant!



I agree about this being her best role.  She carried this film very, very well.  I think she acted it out very gracefully and thoughtfully.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She was perfectly cast to play the role of Vera. I love that it’s a coming of age story about a young feminist. The movie should have gotten more recognition than it did. Was it her best role? I have to think about that...It was definitely the most inspirational.


----------



## readingnook

gracekelly said:


> If you travel in the English countryside, every town large and small has a WWI monument with the names of the fallen.  It is very sobering to see multiples  of the same same family name inscribed and I can tell you that it brought tears to my eyes,  It was easy to see how Vera Brittain evolved in her thinking and became a pacifist after seeing the death and horror.  I think that was AV's  best role.
> 
> Yes. the costumes were brilliant!



And the same families would lose another generation to the next war...


----------



## gracekelly

readingnook said:


> And the same families would lose another generation to the next war...


Not to get into the politics etc....they went into the Firsr war thinking it would be over by Christmas.You had bored young men joining up not really knowing what was really going to happen.    The second time, they were not so foolish in their thinking.  

I have seen her in subsequent films and I just did not  think that she had to carry the film  as she did in TofY.  .She showed that she could truly do it on her own in this one.  That can't be said about many actors who have to  play off of the members of the cast.


----------



## readingnook

It is, in many ways, an ensemble.  But, the burden was on her, both the screen time and the storyline, and she was quite astonishing.  Alicia said once something to the effect that she assumes a director has a vision and she tries to bring that to life.  In her work I think she likes to have a sense of direction of what's needed, it helps her to prep.  This is just the impression I get, in that she seems to work best that way.  I think when you succeed in bringing something very concrete to your scenes, it is the triumph of the director also, for me he needs to have an overall vision of the final product at the back of his mind.  It's that collaborative process that she seems to love so much about making films.  And that's also why, she also says, you really don't quite know, as an actor, until it's done, how a movie will turn out.  It strikes me, her ability to be very much in the moment of making a film, and then being able afterwards to look at it as a separate thing.  I suppose that is true of all actors, but I love seeing her immerse herself and enjoy the process.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> It is, in many ways, an ensemble.  But, the burden was on her, both the screen time and the storyline, and she was quite astonishing.  Alicia said once something to the effect that she assumes a director has a vision and she tries to bring that to life.  In her work I think she likes to have a sense of direction of what's needed, it helps her to prep.  This is just the impression I get, in that she seems to work best that way.  I think when you succeed in bringing something very concrete to your scenes, it is the triumph of the director also, for me he needs to have an overall vision of the final product at the back of his mind.  It's that collaborative process that she seems to love so much about making films.  And that's also why, she also says, you really don't quite know, as an actor, until it's done, how a movie will turn out.  It strikes me, her ability to be very much in the moment of making a film, and then being able afterwards to look at it as a separate thing.  I suppose that is true of all actors, but I love seeing her immerse herself and enjoy the process.



IA - Alicia was exceptional in TOY and I think it is her best role to date.

The film deserved much more consideration but I think that maybe it’s too much of a British film to have received attention in other countries?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia arriving at JFK yesterday evening 
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://www.vogue.com/article/alicia-vikander-new-airport-uniform-celebrity-street-style


----------



## readingnook

Darn.  The pic is from the wrong angle for a ring sighting.


----------



## readingnook

I'm going to fangirl for a moment.  More than usual.  Because I can't believe Alicia and Michael keep meeting on different continents.  I'm just kind of blown away today realizing that he arrived there to meet her and she arrived less than 24 hours later.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> I'm going to fangirl for a moment.  More than usual.  Because I can't believe Alicia and Michael keep meeting on different continents.  I'm just kind of blown away today realizing that he arrived there to meet her and she arrived less than 24 hours later.



Michael arrived in NY on Monday evening.

And well..... they are married you know!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

They better enjoy this plane jumping while they can. I can’t wait to see where they go next!!!


----------



## Tivo

readingnook said:


> I'm going to fangirl for a moment.  More than usual.  Because I can't believe Alicia and Michael keep meeting on different continents.  I'm just kind of blown away today realizing that he arrived there to meet her and she arrived less than 24 hours later.


That’s actually so romantic. I kinda love them.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Couple more pics and the DM has a piece:




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ia-Vikander-flashes-wedding-ring-jets-NY.html


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael arrived in NY on Monday evening.
> 
> And well..... they are married you know!



He arrived Monday night, she arrived Tuesday night... 
And yes!  They're married and still in the honeymoon period of course, so my rambling doesn't make sense. 
But they've been doing this for a while now right?  I just always expect that they're working and that's fine of course, but then they'll like, make an effort to be together.  They're never apart for long.  They'll spend holidays together, esp the ones impt to Alicia.  It's just such a great, under-the-radar love story, it blows me away.


----------



## readingnook

Tivo said:


> That’s actually so romantic. I kinda love them.



Right, I feel that for them it's just the reality of making it work in their own context, so no need for me to glamorize it.  I mean, their context is they do travel a lot and so they just naturally end up meeting all over the world.  But I can't help it because I've watched it happen and now they got married.  It's just so much.


----------



## readingnook

Completely worth watching.  
The ZFF Masterclass was on Oct. 10, 2017


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Are you sure it was October 10th? I think it was sometime in September before or after San Sebastián for Submergence. I’ll watch this tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## readingnook

Correction it was not a masterclass, it was called *ZFF Masters, held on Sept. 29, 2017*.
Thanks @Caroline-Mathilda ! 

Someone earlier in the thread said she has gotten a lot better with English language interviews and I do agree.  She has this habit of rambling but it's very endearing and makes her conversation very natural.


----------



## August_Lee

This is from October 31 @ the airport in NY
Also cute shoes










src here and here


----------



## readingnook

What was I thinking.  On Oct. 10 she was in Ibiza prepping for her wedding!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> What was I thinking.  On Oct. 10 she was in Ibiza prepping for her wedding!


They were actually in France one 10th and arrived in Ibiza on the 11th.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> IA - Alicia was exceptional in TOY and I think it is her best role to date.
> 
> The film deserved much more consideration but I think that maybe it’s too much of a British film to have received attention in other countries?



I'm no expert but it seems regardless of audience there's only so much notice it can get as a "period film".  I do know her performance was praised and noticed.  But on the positive side I find these kinds of movies keep gaining an audience, even years after they are made.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia was in Palm Springs with friends over the weekend:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A few more. Looks like fun.


----------



## Esizzle

She called paps on herself in the middle of the desert? That’s embarrassing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia seen leaving her New York hotel this morning - apparently headed for a press junket..


----------



## blueblues

Looks like she has a good time driving the ATV. She should get that driver’s license already. 

I wonder if she also celebrated Tove Lo turning 30 this weekend. There was a big party, probably in LA.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

How come she’s doing press so early?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Another one.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> Looks like she has a good time driving the ATV. She should get that driver’s license already.
> 
> I wonder if she also celebrated Tove Lo turning 30 this weekend. There was a big party, probably in LA.



Yes I saw pics of Tove Lo’s party - Caroline and Aino were there, good chance Alicia was too


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> How come she’s doing press so early?



Not sure where the press junket info came from?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A few more.


----------



## readingnook

legs!


----------



## JaneWT

A rather pertinent comment by Laura Craik in ES Magazine today: 
Flaunt Right Off


In this week’s instalment of Words I Want Banned, I bring you ‘flaunting’.  Why is it exclusively used to describe female behaviour?  Can’t men ‘flaunt’ too?  What do they do instead?  Brandish?  If a female celebrity isn’t ‘flaunting her curves’ while ‘oozing out of’ her dress/bikini/whatever, she’s ‘showing off’ something.  The latest blameless woman to fall victim of The Flaunt Police is Alicia Vikander, who, having recently wed Michael Fassbender, stands accused of ‘showing off’ her wedding ring.  As someone who got married on the lowdown in Ibiza, flaunting is so not Alicia’s style.  They call it flaunting.  I call it Walking Through an Airport with the Temerity to have her Left Hand on Show.


----------



## JaneWT

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> A few more. Looks like fun.


I bet these photos and the story behind them form the basis of a cover interview for Vogue/Vanity Fair/Harper’s Bazaar for when Tomb Raider is released.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

JaneWT said:


> I bet these photos and the story behind them form the basis of a cover interview for Vogue/Vanity Fair/Harper’s Bazaar for when Tomb Raider is released.


Oh, yeah, good insight. I didn’t think of that.


----------



## mollie12

JaneWT said:


> I bet these photos and the story behind them form the basis of a cover interview for Vogue/Vanity Fair/Harper’s Bazaar for when Tomb Raider is released.



Yeah, magazines frequently shoot three or four months before publication.


----------



## readingnook

JaneWT said:


> A rather pertinent comment by Laura Craik in ES Magazine today:
> Flaunt Right Off
> View attachment 3869191
> 
> In this week’s instalment of Words I Want Banned, I bring you ‘flaunting’.  Why is it exclusively used to describe female behaviour?  Can’t men ‘flaunt’ too?  What do they do instead?  Brandish?  If a female celebrity isn’t ‘flaunting her curves’ while ‘oozing out of’ her dress/bikini/whatever, she’s ‘showing off’ something.  The latest blameless woman to fall victim of The Flaunt Police is Alicia Vikander, who, having recently wed Michael Fassbender, stands accused of ‘showing off’ her wedding ring.  As someone who got married on the lowdown in Ibiza, flaunting is so not Alicia’s style.  They call it flaunting.  I call it Walking Through an Airport with the Temerity to have her Left Hand on Show.


bravo!  
we know that's not Alicia's style but it's good of this person to call out the press.


----------



## mollie12

Lol they went to the Momoa/Binet wedding.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> Lol they went to the Momoa/Binet wedding.


They who?

ETA: never mind. I just googled and it must have been when they went to LA after Alicia’s birthday. But why is that funny?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> They who?
> 
> ETA: never mind. I just googled and it must have been when they went to LA after Alicia’s birthday. But why is that funny?



Yes - just read the report




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5044471/Jason-Momoa-Lisa-Bonet-secret-wedding.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

For Louis Vuitton’s  2018 Cruise Collection:










https://nerisaewaterman.com/2017/11...ise-collection-campaign-with-alicia-vikander/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The last picture is hot! TR body is great.


----------



## readingnook

She looks stunning.  She even smiles a little.  And they learned from the Jeff Koons one lol.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - just read the report
> 
> View attachment 3869258
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5044471/Jason-Momoa-Lisa-Bonet-secret-wedding.html



I find the wording of that article so weird.  Her new husband implies she had an old one.  Why not say the newly married couple so and so.  @aprilmayjune editing nitpicks.


----------



## August_Lee

src here, here and here


----------



## Selayang430

One more LV promo pic


----------



## August_Lee

These are probably my favorite (and best) LV's pics of her
ETA: Thanks everyone for the pics and articles

Here is an article from OK Mag (from Tumblr)








src


----------



## lunadeagosto




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Some stills from the video:


----------



## blueblues

The long version on the LV web site is really spectacular.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> The long version on the LV web site is really spectacular.


Thanks for the link.  Agree, it was stunning.  Very - clean, is the word that come to mind.  Clean but not cold (anything BUT!!!).  They did a great job this time!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

This shoot is the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> This shoot is the gift that keeps on giving!






Selayang430 said:


> One more LV promo pic
> 
> View attachment 3869559




I love that green bag!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Still in NY


----------



## August_Lee

more screenshots from the LV video




















src


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Full length.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

HQ


----------



## blueblues




----------



## jcsepjj

August_Lee said:


> These are probably my favorite (and best) LV's pics of her
> ETA: Thanks everyone for the pics and articles
> 
> Here is an article from OK Mag (from Tumblr)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



This interview seems to have been taken from the ZFF Masters


----------



## jcsepjj

@TombRaider released this yesterday


----------



## pearlyqueen

Looks like Alicia was leaving NY this morning:







https://www.vogue.com/article/alicia-vikander-airport-fashion-heeled-loafer-shoe-celebrity-style


----------



## blueblues

Alicia will attend the Comic Con Experience, CCXP17, in São Paulo December 7-10.
It looks like the film title will be “*Tomb Raider: The Origin*”


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

blueblues said:


> Alicia will attend the Comic Con Experience, CCXP17, in São Paulo December 7-10.
> It looks like the film title will be “*Tomb Raider: The Origin*”


We’re finally going to get a close up of the rings.


----------



## blueblues

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> We’re finally going to get a close up of the rings.


How much closer can we get? 




src


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Is it one, two or three rings? I still can’t tell...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Is it one, two or three rings? I still can’t tell...



I think she has stacked rings as described in this article:

https://www.womangettingmarried.com/19-stacked-wedding-rings/

They are popular in Sweden, and usually come in threes, one for engagement, one for marriage and one as an eternity ring. The set is usually added to when the first child is born.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another item about stacked wedding rings:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thanks, Pearly. I like that.


----------



## blueblues

It's definitely tree rings IMO. On the day before the wedding, when she first wore the engagement ring, she also wore what looks like one of the other rings. A promise ring perhaps, or an eternity ring?


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> How much closer can we get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



Heeeyyyyy, I've not seen it this clearly before I don't think? 

I agree with you @blueblues that she wore one of the rings on a separate finger the day before the wedding...I was wondering about that too. And the stacking rings make sense worn that way.

Which brings me to @pearlyqueen 's post - I love the stacking rings idea because Alicia's always been one to wear rings on diff fingers (like she did the day before the wedding) and there may be times she won't want to wear the big diamond or she may want to wear it on another hand, or add to the other bands later... it makes a lot of sense for the way she wears jewelry.  It's nice to know there may be a Sweden/personal/cultural connection there also.

The only thing I'd still like to know is the details of the stone itself - the cut, the setting.  It's 4 pronged and looks like nestled in a bezel to keep it more secure...


----------



## August_Lee

more pics from earlier today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























src


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> more pics from earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


thanks!  did somebody give her a present you think?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It looks like it. Whatever it is it made her smile.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia is in London










Attending a dinner celebrating British Vogue at the River Cafe this evening


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What’s with the granny dress?  Her face is gorgeous as usual though. I especially love the lip color.


----------



## readingnook

lol.  what is this.  it looks a little bit more daring at the back at least.


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What’s with the granny dress?  Her face is gorgeous as usual though. I especially love the lip color.


ia. Her makeup looks good but that dress....

For those who want to who made the dress:


----------



## readingnook

Neutral color, lace, feminine details - all things that have worked for her before.  I bet not many people can pull this off.  What I actually don't like about this is the earrings.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don’t like any of it. She’s a beautiful woman and this dress doesn’t do anything for her.


----------



## readingnook

So apparently it is Edward Enninful's first cover.  I was wondering about the significance of the Dec issue.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> So apparently it is Edward Enninful's first cover.  I was wondering about the significance of the Dec issue.



And a fabulous cover it is!


----------



## pearlyqueen

A couple more pics from Tuesday night’s Vogue event:




And Alicia chatting to Ellie Pithers, Emilia Wickstead with her friend Amanda:


----------



## readingnook

One of these things is not like the other.
One of these things just doesn't belong...

(lol)


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> One of these things is not like the other.
> One of these things just doesn't belong...
> 
> (lol)


Meaning?


----------



## readingnook

did you ever watch sesame street?  it's a kids show.


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Meaning?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> did you ever watch sesame street?  it's a kids show.


No. We weren’t allowed to watch tv.


----------



## readingnook

I'm so sorry to be off topic!  The point is, you have to play spot-the-difference - what makes one diff from the other three.  I was just kidding around ok.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Everyone,
> I'm so sorry to be off topic!  The point is, you have to play spot-the-difference.  I was just kidding around ok.



 I think it’s okay since we are waiting for Michael to pop up somewhere... it’s my fault okay.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I think it’s funny how people always mistake alliciavikanderdaily for Alicia herself. Her face is so beautiful in that photo, you can almost forget the ugly dress.


----------



## blueblues

Alicia is one of 584 actresses who have called for the Swedish film and theatre industries to address a culture of sexual misconduct by publishing an open letter in a Swedish morning paper.

The stories in the letter, and the mere number of them, are horrifying, but they are all anonymized. The focus is on the culture and on the leadership. Here is the central statement:


> Directors, you have failed. Producers, you have failed. Production companies, you have failed. Theatre managers, you have failed. Politicians, you have failed. It is your responsibility to ensure that nobody is sexually abused at the workplace.
> 
> We demand that employers (film companies, theatres, book publishers and television channels) stop protecting, hiring and making money on perpetrators.
> 
> We demand zero tolerance against sexual exploitation and violence. Sexual abuse or violence must lead to consequences in the form of termination of contract and possibly pursuit of criminal prosecution.


The letter was published in both Swedish and English: https://www.svd.se/swedish-actors-we-have-had-enough-of-sexual-violence

The fact that Alicia signed this has made it news in Hollywood. Hollywood Reporter, Screen Daily and other outlets have written about it.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Good for her. I’m glad she did this in her home country and in the industry she has worked the longest. I’m also happy that the focus is on the leadership because that’s the only way the problem will be solved.


----------



## Blueberry12

blueblues said:


> Alicia is one of 584 actresses who have called for the Swedish film and theatre industries to address a culture of sexual misconduct by publishing an open letter in a Swedish morning paper.
> 
> The stories in the letter, and the mere number of them, are horrifying, but they are all anonymized. The focus is on the culture and on the leadership. Here is the central statement:
> 
> The letter was published in both Swedish and English: https://www.svd.se/swedish-actors-we-have-had-enough-of-sexual-violence
> 
> The fact that Alicia signed this has made it news in Hollywood. Hollywood Reporter, Screen Daily and other outlets have written about it.




People in the industry knows who they are anyways.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Blueberry12

blueblues said:


> Alicia is one of 584 actresses who have called for the Swedish film and theatre industries to address a culture of sexual misconduct by publishing an open letter in a Swedish morning paper.
> 
> The stories in the letter, and the mere number of them, are horrifying, but they are all anonymized. The focus is on the culture and on the leadership. Here is the central statement:
> 
> The letter was published in both Swedish and English: https://www.svd.se/swedish-actors-we-have-had-enough-of-sexual-violence
> 
> The fact that Alicia signed this has made it news in Hollywood. Hollywood Reporter, Screen Daily and other outlets have written about it.








Stockholm Film Festival Industry Days.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

News on Submergence. I hope that means we get a release date soon!
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/am...ergence-lands-at-samuel-goldwyn-films-1037420


----------



## readingnook

Great news!  Can someone enlighten me on what the deal means?  What does the 7 figure number mean?  I don't even know what the budget of this movie was and if it has other international releases lined up.


----------



## LibbyRuth

readingnook said:


> Great news!  Can someone enlighten me on what the deal means?  What does the 7 figure number mean?  I don't even know what the budget of this movie was and if it has other international releases lined up.



It was made as an independent film, so once it's completed, the producers seek a studio to distribute it. That studio then handles getting it into theaters, developing the strategy of how to release it (limited release in a few cities, wide release, what films it's going up against, etc) and finances marketing the film.  They pay money to the producers to buy the rights to the film, and in return work out the share of profits that they will get if they distribute and market it successfully.


----------



## readingnook

thank you.  so the 7 figures refers to what Samuel Goldwyn paid for the rights?  does that figure theoretically cover the expenses of making the film?  and then the producers further get a portion of the profits from the distribution?


----------



## LibbyRuth

readingnook said:


> thank you.  so the 7 figures refers to what Samuel Goldwyn paid for the rights?  does that figure theoretically cover the expenses of making the film?  and then the producers further get a portion of the profits from the distribution?



Each deal is different. When a film gets high accolades and has a lot of distributors after it, the price paid will be the highest a distributor thinks they can pay and still make a profit - those will cover the cost of making the film. For others, the producers may choose to take a loss just to get the film released and hope it makes a lot of money. It's hard to say what the case is here. The article says several studios were interested. However, the buzz from the festival was not fantastic, which would not encourage a lot of bids. With something like this it is very hard to tell what is true and what is Hollywood spin. But if it means we get to see the film, who cares!


----------



## readingnook

Thanks.  The fact that the producers chose to continue the negotiations afterwards sounded positive to me, as opposed to trying to close the deal during the festival.  And yes we get to see it!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just because...


----------



## readingnook

Pics are always appreciated thank you!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Pics are always appreciated thank you!


I know you love the one from TMFU! That is my of my favorite outfits of hers.


----------



## Tivo

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Just because...


So pretty!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Tivo said:


> So pretty!


She is gorgeous.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love ❤️ this dress on her.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The night she met Michael on the dance floor at TIFF.


----------



## scarlet555

Boring is the look for some


----------



## blueblues

Remember those fan pics from London i May? Funny how the scene she did there is actually in the trailer.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> Remember those fan pics from London i May? Funny how the scene she did there is actually in the trailer.




I'm seriously head over heels about those photos.  I think it was because her smile delighted me so much, but it was also all the unexpected leather.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>


!!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

blueblues said:


> Alicia is one of 584 actresses who have called for the Swedish film and theatre industries to address a culture of sexual misconduct by publishing an open letter in a Swedish morning paper.
> 
> The stories in the letter, and the mere number of them, are horrifying, but they are all anonymized. The focus is on the culture and on the leadership. Here is the central statement:
> 
> The letter was published in both Swedish and English: https://www.svd.se/swedish-actors-we-have-had-enough-of-sexual-violence
> 
> The fact that Alicia signed this has made it news in Hollywood. Hollywood Reporter, Screen Daily and other outlets have written about it.



2 of the worst predators are fired now from Dramaten & Stadsteatern. 
It's insane that they could abuse women in decades and nobody ( who could stop them ) cared until these actresses shared their stories openly.
Now they are both old and had plenty of time to assault most females they met at work.


----------



## readingnook

Blueberry12 said:


> 2 of the worst predators are fired now from Dramaten & Stadsteatern.
> It's insane that they could abuse women in decades and nobody ( who could stop them ) cared until these actresses shared their stories openly.
> Now they are both old and had plenty of time to assault most females they met at work.



What are the circumstances?  I was also curious if Alicia's mom might have signed it also, being a theater actress.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It’s really rotten that they are not going to jail for their crimes.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia is going to do press for TR today according to AVD!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I can’t wait to get photos soon!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia is going to do press for TR today according to AVD!




Yes she’s in London!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I can’t wait to get photos soon!




This!


----------



## LibbyRuth

It seems really early to do press for a movie not being released until mid-March. I wonder why they are doing it so early.


----------



## readingnook

Oh it is considered early?   It's already practically December, so I'd think they'd want to get that started before the new year kicks in.  I suspect there's going to be a lot of international stops and that probably needs to be spaced properly.  There's also that comic con coming up so in part it can't be avoided.
@mollie12 what do you think?


----------



## LibbyRuth

I agree with you on the events like Comic Con. They need to take advantage of events like that and the timing can't be adjusted. But a junket in the star's hometown?  That seems unusual to do four months before the release. Especially this time of year when the reporters being invited are being pulled in so many different directions with holiday movie releases and awards campaigns starting up.  I'd think they would want to do this closer to the release date when the reporters could focus entirely on Alicia - especially since as the star of this it's her moment to shine.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The interview is for a magazine to be released ahead of TR premiere.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Thanks!  So is this not a full on junket?  Just a meeting with a reporter for a profile?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It seems so, but Daniel is also in London for press. I’m not sure what it means.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Got it. If that sign is from today, I would assume that it's more than just one magazine interview. They don't normally bother with signage for a single meeting.


----------



## blueblues

There is also this.


----------



## readingnook

LibbyRuth said:


> Got it. If that sign is from today, I would assume that it's more than just one magazine interview. They don't normally bother with signage for a single meeting.


the way the tweet sounded there were other people perhaps it was just my impression


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She’s doing all these interviews yet no one is giving us a picture. Sigh.


----------



## Blueberry12

readingnook said:


> What are the circumstances?  I was also curious if Alicia's mom might have signed it also, being a theater actress.



They were harrasing and abusing women in decades.

;(

Nothing happened until now.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It’s picture time!  Making up for not getting any from her press time yesterday.


----------



## readingnook

Thanks I've never see the first three before.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A few more!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Does anyone know what this project is? The news comes from AVD.


----------



## readingnook

You mean Kronjuvelerna?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> You mean Kronjuvelerna?


I don’t understand what you mean? Who’s that?


----------



## lunadeagosto

Its a swedish movie
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kronjuvelerna


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Ah, but why would he be editing a movie that’s already done?


----------



## blueblues

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Does anyone know what this project is? The news comes from AVD.



It could be the Moomin film (animated). They both do voices in it.


----------



## readingnook

I'd love to hear more about that if it's the Moomins!  I love Little My.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

blueblues said:


> It could be the Moomin film (animated). They both do voices in it.


Ah, okay, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Here’s a trailer for Submergence... but in Russian.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The trailer looks stunning even if I don’t understand a word being said, perhaps it’s a good thing that I don’t understand a word being said...


----------



## scarlet555

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> She’s doing all these interviews yet no one is giving us a picture. Sigh.




No one in this forum?  Or no one news media?  Did some dare predict she would take a nosedive after H W was no longer ‘in power’? Could it be why?  No?  Not the slightest?


----------



## Singra

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here’s a trailer for Submergence... but in Russian.



Wait what's this Alica Vikander is in film with the other love of Fassbender's life? Where have I been? 

I'm not sure about the movie. Language barrier aside, it seems complicated and when was the last time a sweeping romantic drama cut across multiple time frames worked? I'm assuming there's multiple time frames because how do a kidnapping and underwater exploration fit together?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The subject matter is complicated I agree, but Wim is not shy when it comes to that. We will see if he pulls it off, but I like the look of it.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Blueberry12

Lots of Mumin ads on the tube.


----------



## blueblues

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3890270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Mumin ads on the tube.


Here is a trailer in Swedish: https://www.sf.se/film/NCG252843/trollvinter-i-mumindalen
We don’t get to here Alicia though, but it definitely brings some holiday spirit.

Trailer, and a long teaser, in English: 
Sorry-oo has a line, but that can’t possibly be Alicia. I don’t hear Bill or Stellan either.
It also weirdly old, six months. My guess is that it was used for marketing, before the real voices were recorded.


----------



## blueblues

Finally a Euphoria trailer, short but sweet.


----------



## August_Lee

W Magazine made a list of the 9 pairings of the best on screen couples and they put Alicia and Armie





_The Man From U.N.C.L.E.
_
*Armie Hammer and Alicia Vikander*
While Alicia Vikander may have just wed her _The Light Between Oceans_ costar Michael Fassbender, she and Armie Hammer are on-screen soulmates. The actors will team up again in _Freakshift_ as misfit cops, and previously starred in the 2015 international spy flick, _The Man From U.N.C.L.E._
https://www.wmagazine.com/gallery/on-screen-couples-hollywood-emma-stone-ryan-gosling?
_-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
As much as liked them both in TMFU but I consider Alicia & Domhnall 'on-screen soulmates' together rather Armie. Not only did they have chemistry in AK (the best parts in that movie) but they also had great chemistry in Ex Machina.


----------



## blueblues

August_Lee said:


> As much as liked them both in TMFU but I consider Alicia & Domhnall 'on-screen soulmates' together rather Armie. Not only did they have chemistry in AK (the best parts in that movie) but they also had great chemistry in Ex Machina.


Yes, I agree that her chemistry with Domhnall is the best.


----------



## blueblues

Clips and interviews and Alicia waving her arms while reading Little My lines.


----------



## Tivo

Lots of projects for Alicia!


----------



## readingnook

I'm not so sure how updated that Freakshift info is but I love the mention anyways.  Almost doubled your post.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

blueblues said:


> Yes, I agree that her chemistry with Domhnall is the best.


Me three. Although, I can see why people love the Alicia and Armie pairing too. But Domhnall all the way!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The subject matter is complicated I agree, but Wim is not shy when it comes to that. We will see if he pulls it off, but I like the look of it.



I read somewhere that it's his best work since Wings of Desire (which I haven't seen).  I think there's also a German trailer now with English subtitles.


----------



## readingnook

You guys are all crazy obviously.  I can't wait for Freakshift to film.  I'm even worried now that this will be shelved due to funding and timing.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> Here is a trailer in Swedish: https://www.sf.se/film/NCG252843/trollvinter-i-mumindalen
> We don’t get to here Alicia though, but it definitely brings some holiday spirit.
> 
> Trailer, and a long teaser, in English:
> Sorry-oo has a line, but that can’t possibly be Alicia. I don’t hear Bill or Stellan either.
> It also weirdly old, six months. My guess is that it was used for marketing, before the real voices were recorded.




But this work was done many months ago, or am I wrong and they only did the voice work recently?  Alicia is voicing both Little My and Sorry-oo right?


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


> I read somewhere that it's his best work since Wings of Desire (which I haven't seen).  I think there's also a German trailer now with English subtitles.


Let’s hope so.
Here is the trailer. Better, but I want their voices. I never understood what’s good with dubbing, except for children.



readingnook said:


> You guys are all crazy obviously.  I can't wait for Freakshift to film.  I'm even worried now that this will be shelved due to funding and timing.


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


> But this work was done many months ago, or am I wrong and they only did the voice work recently?  Alicia is voicing both Little My and Sorry-oo right?


They announced it in Cannes, and the trailer is from around that time. Alicia had just come back from SA, and was still busy with Tomb Raider.
My guess is that they recorded the voices some time during the summer. Just look at those tanned Swedes.

Yes, Little My and Sorry-oo.


----------



## readingnook

Thanks! I loved Stellan Skarsgard in those interviews too.  A few months ago I had a coffee date with Little My and the Moomintroll.  I tried to make small talk but she just glared at me the whole time.


----------



## Blueberry12

readingnook said:


> Thanks! I loved Stellan Skarsgard in those interviews too.  A few months ago I had a coffee date with Little My and the Moomintroll.  I tried to make small talk but she just glared at me the whole time.
> View attachment 3892183
> View attachment 3892184
> View attachment 3892185




Your dessert looks lovely. Was it good?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Thanks! I loved Stellan Skarsgard in those interviews too.  A few months ago I had a coffee date with Little My and the Moomintroll.  I tried to make small talk but she just glared at me the whole time.
> View attachment 3892183
> View attachment 3892184
> View attachment 3892185


How did I miss this? Yeah, was it good?


----------



## readingnook

Sugar is always good!  I would say it was worth it to see all the cuteness and to eat Sorry-oo.  I should have stopped with the coffee but I was greedy.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Sugar is always good!  I would say it was worth it to see all the cuteness and to eat Sorry-oo.  I should have stopped with the coffee but I was greedy.


Yummy!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yummy!


And it includes the mug which is perfectly sized for a lungo!  So it was a win-win!  Lol.


----------



## blueblues

New footage, and new comments by Alicia and the cast and crew.


----------



## readingnook

I don't see anything new here, but I loved seeing it again, thanks!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

YES. Alicia, are you listening...


----------



## blueblues




----------



## LibbyRuth

Do they pay her to look so disappointed in life when promoting their brand?  She's in a glamorous place, covered in lovely jewels, and she looks so morose. Why?  It seems to be her modelling look and it just doens't work. She's a pretty girl, but she just does not let that shine through with these facial expressions.
I'm not crazy about the dress. I don't understand why she dresses in so many things that look like children would wear them.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love ❤️ her dress and jewelry here. So happy to see her; it’s been too long!!!


----------



## readingnook

Cute!  I love her dress!

From the pics I've seen it looks like a beautiful resort.  Dubai is apparently full speed ahead prepping to host Expo 2020.  I saw pics of this resort just last year and I'm impressed it's already completed. (Note this pic is not taken by me.)


----------



## blueblues

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I love ❤️ her dress and jewelry here. So happy to see her; it’s been too long!!!


She's looking great, and seems to have a lot of fun.


----------



## readingnook

Almost had close up of ring there.  Instead got Bulgari bracelet.


----------



## Tivo

blueblues said:


> She's looking great, and seems to have a lot of fun.



That’s what I’ve come to like about her. She just always seems to be enjoying life. It’s wonderful to watch.


----------



## blueblues




----------



## pearlyqueen

Another pic with Jon


----------



## readingnook

Lovely thanks everyone!  I love her figure in this dress!  Always a pleasure to see Jon.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Maybe she just needs to do red carpets with a partner. She looks a lot better in the pics with Jon.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Lovely thanks everyone!  I love her figure in this dress!  Always a pleasure to see Jon.


I love the dress, I think it’s romantic looking. Jon seems like such fun guy, an honorary Swede now.


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I love the dress, I think it’s romantic looking. Jon seems like such fun guy, an honorary Swede now.



Jon is like a family friend to M & A already!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> Jon is like a family friend to M & A already!


It’s true. And he has been adopted by other Alicia friends too, like Gabriele and the wedding photographer, can’t remember his name.


----------



## August_Lee

thanks everyone for the pics and videos

Here is Alicia and Michael at the airport the Louvre Abu Dhabi




src


----------



## readingnook

.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> Hi @August_Lee  it's actually the Louvre Abu Dhabi, not the airport.  Yes, thanks everyone for the pics!


thanks for that info, just edited it


----------



## August_Lee

here is the designer of her dress


I like her dress, hair, makeup and jewelry (her look is on point)


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It’s true. And he has been adopted by other Alicia friends too, like Gabriele and the wedding photographer, can’t remember his name.



Christian Larson, who's also the guy from the underwear company from the crayfish party?
Well, Bella went to bed early so Jon was stuck with Alicia.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yes, Christian. Thank you. Bella is too young to be a party pooper.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Christian Larson, who's also the guy from the underwear company from the crayfish party?
> Well, Bella went to bed early so Jon was stuck with Alicia.
> 
> View attachment 3899730


Aww, he adores her. It’s so lovely!


----------



## readingnook

I will say one thing from the vids.  It's so nice to see Jon and Alicia just enjoying themselves and not holding up mobile phones.  It's just so visually jarring.


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> I will say one thing from the vids.  It's so nice to see Jon and Alicia just enjoying themselves and not holding up mobile phones.  It's just so visually jarring.
















http://www.justjared.com/2017/12/05...id-celebrate-bulgari-resort-opening-in-dubai/


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Christian Larson, who's also the guy from the underwear company from the crayfish party?
> Well, Bella went to bed early so Jon was stuck with Alicia.
> 
> View attachment 3899730



Alicia looks like she’s really enjoying herself and her face is so open and happy, I so much prefer her look to the pouting of some professional models such as Bella. 

Alicia also looks so pretty and feminine - love her dress last night!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Jon is like a family friend to M & A already!



Jon lives in London, pretty sure he socialises with M and A there and has made a trip to Lisbon too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> thanks everyone for the pics and videos
> 
> Here is Alicia and Michael at the airport the Louvre Abu Dhabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



Not sure if Bulgari has any other events lined up for Alicia to attend in Dubai. Otherwise I hope she and Michael have time to enjoy other attractions there before the trip to Brazil.


----------



## Selayang430

HD version of yesterday ‘s Bvlgari Dubai activity


----------



## readingnook

Thank you!  I wanted to see the ring better so this is great.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Thank you!  I wanted to see the ring better so this is great.


I still don’t see it clearly. A lot of blinding diamonds. This is still the best view we’ve had of the ring, in my opinion. Hopefully, we’ll get a better look in Brazil!


----------



## readingnook

Thanks, yes I agree.  Mainly I wanted to get an idea of how she would wear it after the wedding.  Just curious.  I'm glad she chose a smaller (relatively) stone that can be worn everyday.  There's this little blurb from a Vogue article on engagement rings:


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## jooa




----------



## readingnook

Beautiful!  Thanks so much!


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> src


Aww I believe he made her blush.  Or at least fidget with her hair.  And I enjoyed the movement of her dress.


----------



## Tivo

That guy looks wasted and totally crushing on her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Tivo said:


> That guy looks wasted and totally crushing on her.



Lol, he is Jon Kortajarena, a model and he adores Alicia. He was a guest at her wedding, there is a pic with his arm around Michael’s Mum on a boat in Ibiza.


----------



## mollie12

*Alicia Vikander & Jon Kortajarena*
_Also in town for the Bulgari opening were Swedish actress Alicia Vikander and Spanish model Jon Kortajarena. The pair buddied up at the event, and were later spotted enjoying a meal at Zuma with Vikander’s husband, Irish actor Michael Fassbender, Manchester City playmaker Kevin De Bruyne and American wrestling legend-turned-actor John Cena._
http://whatson.ae/dubai/2017/12/snapped-celebrities-spotted-uae-week-8-3/


----------



## readingnook

Swedish star actress will receive the Nordic Honorary Dragon Award at the 41st Göteborg Film Festival where her film _Euphoria_ will screen in competition.

Vikander said: "It feels incredibly nice to be honoured by the festival and to receive this award while _Euphoria_ finally reaches the Swedish audience. Working with Lisa again has been a pleasure. Lisa tells stories that no one else really dares to tackle, but that feel genuine and deal with topics that everyone can relate to. _Euphoria_ is extra special to me, as it's the first film that I'm co-producing. It has a distinct female voice, with female talent on both sides of the camera.”

The 41st Göteborg International Film Festival runs January 26-February 5, 2018.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Swedish star actress will receive the Nordic Honorary Dragon Award at the 41st Göteborg Film Festival where her film _Euphoria_ will screen in competition.
> 
> Vikander said: "It feels incredibly nice to be honoured by the festival and to receive this award while _Euphoria_ finally reaches the Swedish audience. Working with Lisa again has been a pleasure. Lisa tells stories that no one else really dares to tackle, but that feel genuine and deal with topics that everyone can relate to. _Euphoria_ is extra special to me, as it's the first film that I'm co-producing. It has a distinct female voice, with female talent on both sides of the camera.”
> 
> The 41st Göteborg International Film Festival runs January 26-February 5, 2018.




The release date in Sweden is 2nd February, so I’m guessing Alicia’s honour would be a few days before that?


----------



## August_Lee

> *Rockin’ Role: Ferrari Challenge Race Driver Michael Fassbender*
> 
> When I ask if his new wife, actress Alicia Vikander (soon to be the new Lara Croft), approves, Fassbender doesn’t hesitate: “She loves it. She was there for third place at Mosport, so she’s a lucky charm. Frankly, I’m just worried she might get into racing and be better than me!”



http://www.automobilemag.com/news/rockin-role-ferrari-challenge-race-driver/


----------



## readingnook

Omg I did it!  I finally watched Pure!  Anyone who wants to discuss I'm here, I'm alive and I'm also devastated.


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia Vikander and new husband #Michael Fassbender# arrive in Brazil for her first public appearance as Lara Croft. 7 December 2017 
Source : weibo : oooranger


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia Vikander and new husband #Michael Fassbender# arrive in Brazil for her first public appearance as Lara Croft. 7 December 2017
> Source : weibo : oooranger
> View attachment 3901772
> View attachment 3901773
> View attachment 3901774
> View attachment 3901775
> View attachment 3901776



Thanks Selayang!

So they arrived yesterday evening.

Alicia has got a nice tan but Michael looks sunburnt! The Dubai sun was stronger than he thought!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks Selayang!
> 
> So they arrived yesterday evening.
> 
> Alicia has got a nice tan but Michael looks sunburnt! The Dubai sun was stronger than he thought!



Desert sun ! Don’t play play ! 
1/2 day the skin already becomes darker


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Great photos, Selayang, thank you!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Omg I did it!  I finally watched Pure!  Anyone who wants to discuss I'm here, I'm alive and I'm also devastated.


Fire away!!!! She’s a little powerhouse in that film. It’s my favorite performance of hers so far.


----------



## readingnook

I'm going to gush!  Omg a revelation.  I think at the last scene with Frohler I was just so angry and miserable for her I just couldn't believe it.  All their scenes were incredibly played out.  You could sense what was going to happen and yet, it was unpredictable and you still got to experience that headlong journey with her.  She was in literally every scene, and I loved the use of the close ups.  I can imagine probably what Lisa Langseth felt with this to work with.  She was so open, and the cast was amazing.

And then, I think you can tell Pure was directed or edited by a woman, in the sense of what they focused on, what they left in there and what they didn't include at all.  This is not a judgment, just an observation.  In the treatment of intimacy for the characters it's fairly obvious where she chose to focus (not on the physicality but the dynamics exchange).  Spare dialogue, but just enough and the rest is visual.  Use of close ups to great success.  But I now understand why Alicia works so well with Lisa and why she chose to produce Euphoria.  It's like, the director was invisible, if you get my sense.

And the ending - left me with so many more questions!  This need for thoughtfulness and to explore certain topics I guess is a common theme in Lisa's work as I'm beginning to find out.  I'm a new fan!  She's such a smart director and writer.  

Alicia has also said this was her favorite role.  Not necessarily role but I think she speaks of the total experience.  For her, it's all about the experience on set and the collaboration.  You can tell they were just all on the same page.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I was in awe of her resourcefulness and her survival instincts, even when she was not always making the best choices. She was deceitful yet there was an earnestness to her as well. She was a very complex and layered character. This desire to survive and better herself was very well portrayed throughout the film. 

I love movies that are dialogue and character driven, and the ending was optimistic and hopeful. She didn’t allow herself to be a victim. I love the storytelling first and Lisa is my kind of director. She reminds me of Claire Denis from France.


----------



## readingnook

Yes!  An earnestness that was heartbreaking to watch!  And she was far from perfect yet you sympathize w her and see her beauty.  

Not familiar really with directors outside of my experience w Alicia.  The ending is hopeful but it's open to discussion what the repercussions really are.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Some new stills from Submergence.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And two candids I’ve never seen before. She has great legs.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Old/New pictures before she busted onto the scene.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Photocall in Brazil today. I’m waiting for better pictures.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think they’d be wise to dress her in sleeker moder fashion for this film instead of the frilly dresses. The frill is her look, but she can also pull off the animal prints, leather, tailored look very well too. I think that styling would make people think Tomb Raider more than floral prints and ruffles. Now is her time to shine showing people she is the character and that dress, while nice, indicates she’s missing the mark.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

ALICIA VIKANDER
*Alicia Vikander 360: Seven Things To Know*
As Bulgari ambassador Alicia Vikander attended the opening of the "fifth jewel" in the brand's luxury hotel offering this week - a Dubai resort on its own island incorporating residences, mansions and a yacht marina - we caught up with the Oscar-winning actress to get a 360 view on her beauty, style and dream role.
http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/alicia-vikander-interview


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Still waiting for HQ pictures.


----------



## blueblues




----------



## pearlyqueen

There’s a short video clip of the photo call on IG courtesy of Kelly Cornwell,who does Alicia’s make-up:


----------



## LibbyRuth

I always feel sorry for stars having to do photo calls alone. It always seems like the most awkward thing - especially when seeing it on video.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More pictures from the photocall today. I’m looking forward to the panel tomorrow.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Did she injure her left elbow?


----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oooh, I love her top or dress and want to see more. She’s beaming!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I like the earrings. The top reminds me of the one she wore in Venice interviews for TLBO.  I thought that look was great for that film, but again I don't understand why they are going with such girl clothes for the Tomb Raider promotion. They need to reinforce her tough kickass side to sell the movie!


----------



## LibbyRuth

These are examples of the sort of style I'd put her in for the promotion of this film. Obviously the first dress is too dressy for these events, but gives the idea of the style




Highlight her body, and make her look modern, edgy, and like she takes no prisoners.


----------



## mollie12

http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/alicia-vikander-interview


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The TR poster.


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> ALICIA VIKANDER
> *Alicia Vikander 360: Seven Things To Know*
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/alicia-vikander-interview





mollie12 said:


> http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/alicia-vikander-interview


Thanks for the link 

*On her flawless skin *
"For events I do use make-up but normally I don't. I might use a bit of eyebrow pencil and a lipstick but nothing else. I think it's one of the things I've been very lucky with. Because I don't use much make-up I do find it fun to try things. I have my little skincare routine - I do masks and a peel two or three times a week."

*On no-make-up make-up*

"At the beginning, I guess because I don't use make-up normally, it was very difficult and you need to work with someone who understands how to use make-up so that it still feels like it's you. And for a lot of press events it's like non make-up make-up so that I don't look like I'm wearing it but I also don't look like a ghost!" 

*On packing light*
"I'm getting more and more sparse with clothes. I'm actually pretty good at travelling light now. I still have three bags but it's because I like to have things divided and know where things are. So I have one for shoes and then clothes it's like two pairs of jeans, two T-shirts, two dresses, all in black - very Scandinavian and Swedish! It's just easy." 

*On her dream role (and Egyptian mythology) *
"All the parts I've enjoyed playing the most I didn't know about until they appeared, or it was something I read and fell in love with. I was so excited at the Abu Dhabi Louvre because as a kid I was obsessed with Egyptian mythology and I saw the statue of Ramesses II. I read Ramesses books when I was like 10, I loved it. Cleopatra is one of the historical characters that I find very interesting and read about her a lot... so maybe her."

*On accessorising*
"Jewellery is a way of making a very simple outfit something you can wear to go out. You gather throughout the years things that even if they aren't valuable they mean something to you and have a story behind them, which makes my outfits maybe a bit more personal, when normally I keep things pretty simple."

*On working with a stylist *
"I now work with Victoria [Sekrier] who is incredible and we were really just friends first. I was at a dinner with the girlfriend that introduced us to one another a few years back and I had done all my styling until then, and I actually had good relationships with brands because I used to do the weird thing of calling up the fashion houses and saying, "Oh I'm going to this event and I need a dress" and they were like, "That's not how we normally do this" but then they were very kind! Maybe because of the personal connection. That was the year before the Oscars and I had a lot of films coming out and it was just too much to find something for all of them. Victoria knows me very well and then I get to do the final pick."

*On downtime dressing*
"It's just black really, black trousers and I love knits. That's something I'm obsessed with. I'm moving house and I actually don't have that much stuff. I give a lot to charity when it comes to clothes. But knits I tend to keep, I hoard them!"


----------



## jooa




----------



## blueblues

Live feed with Alicia right now


ETA: Well, that was it. Good interview! I am sure they'll publish it later.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia with Simon Pegg and Ty Sheridan today


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia receiving a warm welcome São Paulo today!


----------



## readingnook

mollie12 said:


> http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/alicia-vikander-interview



Thanks @mollie12 and @August_Lee 
I like a lot of her pre-2015 looks and I'm happy to know she styled herself for most of them.


----------



## blueblues

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia receiving a warm welcome São Paulo today!


I read somewere that she teared up and said something like "Thank you for making me have a glimpse of what it's like to be a pop star."

She seemed to have a blast with the Comic Con crowd.


----------



## readingnook

Recognize the sweater from TIFF or San Seb.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia and Michael at Cirque du Soleil in São Paulo today:


----------



## readingnook

Is there any more coverage from the Comic Con entrance?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Is there any more coverage from the Comic Con entrance?


None that I’ve seen. I would love to see or read the interview as well.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That’s all I could find.


----------



## readingnook

Thank you!


----------



## blueblues

Here is a recording of the live stream. Her studio interview starts at 1:47:00.


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia Vikander at the CCXP Comic Con Experience 2017 in Sao Paulo, Brazil 

Source: weibo

ATTACH=full]3904686[/ATTACH]


----------



## LibbyRuth

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for the link
> 
> *On her flawless skin *
> "For events I do use make-up but normally I don't. I might use a bit of eyebrow pencil and a lipstick but nothing else. I think it's one of the things I've been very lucky with. Because I don't use much make-up I do find it fun to try things. I have my little skincare routine - I do masks and a peel two or three times a week."
> 
> *On no-make-up make-up*
> 
> "At the beginning, I guess because I don't use make-up normally, it was very difficult and you need to work with someone who understands how to use make-up so that it still feels like it's you. And for a lot of press events it's like non make-up make-up so that I don't look like I'm wearing it but I also don't look like a ghost!"
> 
> *On packing light*
> "I'm getting more and more sparse with clothes. I'm actually pretty good at travelling light now. I still have three bags but it's because I like to have things divided and know where things are. So I have one for shoes and then clothes it's like two pairs of jeans, two T-shirts, two dresses, all in black - very Scandinavian and Swedish! It's just easy."
> 
> *On her dream role (and Egyptian mythology) *
> "All the parts I've enjoyed playing the most I didn't know about until they appeared, or it was something I read and fell in love with. I was so excited at the Abu Dhabi Louvre because as a kid I was obsessed with Egyptian mythology and I saw the statue of Ramesses II. I read Ramesses books when I was like 10, I loved it. Cleopatra is one of the historical characters that I find very interesting and read about her a lot... so maybe her."
> 
> *On accessorising*
> "Jewellery is a way of making a very simple outfit something you can wear to go out. You gather throughout the years things that even if they aren't valuable they mean something to you and have a story behind them, which makes my outfits maybe a bit more personal, when normally I keep things pretty simple."
> 
> *On working with a stylist *
> "I now work with Victoria [Sekrier] who is incredible and we were really just friends first. I was at a dinner with the girlfriend that introduced us to one another a few years back and I had done all my styling until then, and I actually had good relationships with brands because I used to do the weird thing of calling up the fashion houses and saying, "Oh I'm going to this event and I need a dress" and they were like, "That's not how we normally do this" but then they were very kind! Maybe because of the personal connection. That was the year before the Oscars and I had a lot of films coming out and it was just too much to find something for all of them. Victoria knows me very well and then I get to do the final pick."
> 
> *On downtime dressing*
> "It's just black really, black trousers and I love knits. That's something I'm obsessed with. I'm moving house and I actually don't have that much stuff. I give a lot to charity when it comes to clothes. But knits I tend to keep, I hoard them!"



I've debated whether or not to speak on this since this article was posted. Since there is quite frequently speculation as to why on earth there are people who dislike Alicia - and plenty of speculation that it can only be because of jealousy over her husband, I've decided to use  this to illustrate one of the reasons why some people including me don't adore her.
Her answer on the topic of "packing light" - that she barely packs anything, but travels with so many suitcases because she likes things to be separate, is IMO tone deaf. For the average traveler, we're struggling to get everything in to one suitcase, below the weight limit, in order to not have to pay extra fees. Alicia is here paying for 5 suit cases because she doesn't want her dresses to mix with her shirts. So she's telling us that these suitcases are mainly empty - she just doesn't want to have to dig to find anything.

I don't fault wealthy successful people for enjoying the benefits of their riches. I love Beyonce with all of her private jet travelling, pay someone to pack for her, unpack for her and carry her bags lifestyle. I'm willing to bet Oprah does not know that airlines charge baggage fees, and I'm cool with that  too. To me, what separates women like these two from Alicia is that they know they are living a luxurious life. They know travel is not like that for most people. They'd never present what they do as humble and simple.
Alicia is not living a humble and simple life if she is truly packing just a couple of shirts in one suitcase, and a dress or two in another. I'd like her a lot better if she'd just own who she is instead of trying to portray herself as something else. When she talks like this, she comes across to me as the brunette Gwynneth Paltrow and there's nothing about that I'd strive to be. I like honest, genuine people - not people who believe their audience is so dumb that we'll all just accept what they tell us is.


----------



## Flatsy

Alicia paying excess baggage fees so she can have a few extra suitcases with her as she travels 52 weeks out of the year ranks up there with "took a black cab to a restaurant in London instead of the tube" on the list of ridiculous things to criticize her for.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Flatsy said:


> Alicia paying excess baggage fees so she can have a few extra suitcases with her as she travels 52 weeks out of the year ranks up there with "took a black cab to a restaurant in London instead of the tube" on the list of ridiculous things to criticize her for.


I agree. However, that's not what I criticized her for.


----------



## Flatsy

LibbyRuth said:


> I agree. However, that's not what I criticized her for.


Yes it is.  That's exactly what you wrote, and  I'm not going to play that game with you.

Your opinion has no credibility when you look at a video of Alicia smiling from ear to ear and saying "thank you" to someone, and say that she has no manners and needs her husband's leadership in order to be gracious.  You are clearly looking for anything you can possibly turn into a flaw to criticize.  Your protestations that you would be perfectly happy to like her if it weren't for her overwhelming deficiencies does not fool a single person.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I must say the photographer for comic con was not the best during the photocall and interview. Here are some other shots from yesterday.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Flatsy said:


> Yes it is.  That's exactly what you wrote, and  I'm not going to play that game with you.
> 
> Your opinion has no credibility when you look at a video of Alicia smiling from ear to ear and saying "thank you" to someone, and say that she has no manners and needs her husband's leadership in order to be gracious.  You are clearly looking for anything you can possibly turn into a flaw to criticize.  Your protestations that you would be perfectly happy to like her if it weren't for her overwhelming deficiencies does not fool a single person.



Idon't see any title in your screen name that indicates that you have been granted the power to deem which opinions have merit around here, so I'll keep expressing mine. If you think that what i wrote was that I don't like that she packs a lot of suitcases, then allow me to highlight a few sentences that you clearly missed:

Her answer on the topic of "packing light" - that she barely packs anything, but travels with so many suitcases because she likes things to be separate, *is IMO tone deaf (bolding mine, because it's the key point)*
I don't fault wealthy successful people for enjoying the benefits of their riches.
I'd like her a lot better if she'd just own who she is instead of trying to portray herself as something else.

I like honest, genuine people - not people who believe their audience is so dumb that we'll all just accept what they tell us is.
Sorry - those sentences are not saying I dislike her for paying baggage fees. I realize that contradicts the narrative that she's perfect, and only people blind with jealousy dislike her. But it's the truth - and anyone who promotes that false narrative would know it if they engaged in conversation instead of taking the "I'm not listening, I'm not listening" approach.
As for my comments about her following Michael's actions in that video - it all goes hand in hand as it's all about not coming across as genuine. I made the comparison to Gwynneth Paltrow for a reason. Look at any on line forum discussing her, and you're very likely to find a lot of people who slam her on a regular basis ... and to the best of my knowledge, she's never slept with or married Michael Fassbender. Some people come across with a certain tone, including Gwynneth and Alicia, and it turns some people off.


----------



## Flatsy

LibbyRuth said:


> Idon't see any title in your screen name that indicates that you have been granted the power to deem which opinions have merit around here, so I'll keep expressing mine. If you think that what i wrote was that I don't like that she packs a lot of suitcases, then allow me to highlight a few sentences that you clearly missed:
> 
> Her answer on the topic of "packing light" - that she barely packs anything, but travels with so many suitcases because she likes things to be separate, *is IMO tone deaf (bolding mine, because it's the key point)*
> I don't fault wealthy successful people for enjoying the benefits of their riches.
> I'd like her a lot better if she'd just own who she is instead of trying to portray herself as something else.
> 
> I like honest, genuine people - not people who believe their audience is so dumb that we'll all just accept what they tell us is.
> Sorry - those sentences are not saying I dislike her for paying baggage fees. I realize that contradicts the narrative that she's perfect, and only people blind with jealousy dislike her. But it's the truth - and anyone who promotes that false narrative would know it if they engaged in conversation instead of taking the "I'm not listening, I'm not listening" approach.
> As for my comments about her following Michael's actions in that video - it all goes hand in hand as it's all about not coming across as genuine. I made the comparison to Gwynneth Paltrow for a reason. Look at any on line forum discussing her, and you're very likely to find a lot of people who slam her on a regular basis ... and to the best of my knowledge, she's never slept with or married Michael Fassbender. Some people come across with a certain tone, including Gwynneth and Alicia, and it turns some people off.


You can write yourself an entire graduate thesis on the topic, it's still bs.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Does anyone know if she’s off for the rest of the year? She’s probably going to be very busy starting at the beginning of the year leading up to the release of TR, so I hope she has time to decompress.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Flatsy said:


> You can write yourself an entire graduate thesis on the topic, it's still bs.


It is my opinion, not any sort of a fact. You can disagree with it and that is just fine. But it's far from BS - just like the opinions you hold which I disagree with are not BS.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Does anyone know if she’s off for the rest of the year? She’s probably going to be very busy starting at the beginning of the year leading up to the release of TR, so I hope she has time to decompress.



I don’t think she has anything else lined up this year; Kelly is back in London now. I’d guess she and Michael will enjoy each other somewhere warm for the rest of the year and maybe a big family Christmas like last year? [emoji177]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

They went to Costa Rica last year, maybe they’ll go back again this year!


----------



## LibbyRuth

When one of them accompanies the other for work, it usually is because they are going somewhere together after - like when Alicia went along for Michael's Snowman press and then they went to Jason and Lisa's wedding. So they are very likely going somewhere on vacation now. Maybe they'll go back to Australia / New Zealand to celebrate where it all began.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia seems to have had a blast.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A clip from the interview yesterday.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

This is such a cute college of baby Alicia to present - being interviewed and receiving awards.


----------



## Blueberry12

Is anyone going?

https://www.svt.se/kultur/film/alicia-vikander-far-hederspris-pa-goteborgs-filmfestival









"Alicia Vikander, born and raised in Gothenburg, will attend the festival on January 27th to receive the honorary prize and to attend the Nordic premiere of her latest film, Euphoria, directed by Lisa Langseth. "


https://goteborgfilmfestival.se/alicia-vikander-prisas-pa-goteborg-film-festival/


The tickets are aviable for members from 11/1/2018 and from 13/1/2018 for non members.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Rock Star ⭐️


----------



## readingnook

Blueberry12 said:


> Is anyone going?
> 
> https://www.svt.se/kultur/film/alicia-vikander-far-hederspris-pa-goteborgs-filmfestival
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906082
> View attachment 3906083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alicia Vikander, born and raised in Gothenburg, will attend the festival on January 27th to receive the honorary prize and to attend the Nordic premiere of her latest film, Euphoria, directed by Lisa Langseth. "
> 
> 
> https://goteborgfilmfestival.se/alicia-vikander-prisas-pa-goteborg-film-festival/
> 
> 
> The tickets are aviable for members from 11/1/2018 and from 13/1/2018 for non members.



Are you going to attend on Jan 27?  If you are there please let us know how it goes.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Rock Star ⭐️



Lol now I understand her comment.  That's quite a crowd and is a bit overwhelming.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> This is such a cute college of baby Alicia to present - being interviewed and receiving awards.



Adorable, her mannerisms carried over.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Adorable, her mannerisms carried over.


Yup. She’s so grown up even when she was little.


----------



## Blueberry12

readingnook said:


> Are you going to attend on Jan 27?  If you are there please let us know how it goes.




I don't know yet , but I don't think I 'll have time to travel to Gothenburg.

It's a bit far for me.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Such a beautiful portrait of Alicia.


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## readingnook

Thanks!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Such a beautiful portrait of Alicia.


Yes! When was this taken do you know?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Yes! When was this taken do you know?


2016 for the style section of the London Times.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It was from the telegraph not the Times, sorry.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia with some fans in Brazil last week.


----------



## blueblues

January issue of Total Film Magazine


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Blueberry12

The tickets were sold for sek 9000 .


----------



## readingnook

I was just about to ask this!


----------



## August_Lee

New pics from Tomb Raider 

















http://www.gamesradar.com/take-aim-...-of-alicia-vikander-in-the-tomb-raider-movie/


----------



## blueblues

^ And a "subscriber cover" that is even better than the new poster.
The characteristic climbing axe is in focus here, which I know the gamers will appreciate.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More fan encounters in Brazil.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## blueblues

August_Lee said:


>



I really like the second (hidden) picture.


----------



## blueblues

A couple of more TR pics.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## blueblues




----------



## Tivo

Saw the tomb raider trailer in the theater today. I think I’m going to pass on this movie. 
The story is starting to feel very stale. I was a fan of the PlayStation game. I played a lot of it in college. Lara Croft was the original bad ass video game girl. Angelina Jolie‘s version was a good bit of entertainment. And mostly she was just so gorgeous and at the top of her game at the time. So I’m not sure That this movie will do well. We shall see.


----------



## Morgane

^The story is basically a mix of the two rebooted games that re-established the origins of Lara Croft. I think Alicia's version has some traits of the "old" Lara,but she's supposed to be very different,more human and vulnerable and (obviously) still inexperienced.



blueblues said:


> ^ And a "subscriber cover" that is even better than the new poster.
> The characteristic climbing axe is in focus here, which I know the gamers will appreciate.


Yes,this one or the other cover could have been used as official posters. Great pics. Let's hope the new poster replaces the first one everywhere..

This was nice:

Apparently they showed a new BTS  video where Alicia is shooting other action scenes. I think they will release it with the new trailer.




Caroline-Mathilda said:


> More fan encounters in Brazil.



I've also seen these ones:


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for the link
> *On working with a stylist*
> "I now work with Victoria [Sekrier] who is incredible and we were really just friends first. I was at a dinner with the girlfriend that introduced us to one another a few years back and I had done all my styling until then, *and I actually had good relationships with brands because I used to do the weird thing of calling up the fashion houses and saying, "Oh I'm going to this event and I need a dress" and they were like, "That's not how we normally do this" but then they were very kind! Maybe because of the personal connection. *That was the year before the Oscars and I had a lot of films coming out and it was just too much to find something for all of them. Victoria knows me very well and then I get to do the final pick."


I 've always liked how she's resolute.  And it makes sense that she had  good relationships with brands because she used to attend many fashion shows and fashion-related events in that period.

I don't know if these were posted:















This is one of her best LV looks. I really like the jackets in the last collections.  Let's hope she continues to wear jackets..


----------



## MarieCurie

LibbyRuth said:


> I like the earrings. The top reminds me of the one she wore in Venice interviews for TLBO.  I thought that look was great for that film, but again I don't understand why they are going with such girl clothes for the Tomb Raider promotion. They need to reinforce her tough kickass side to sell the movie!


I'm a big fan of Alicia's style and look (although I hate LV for what they sometimes do to her), but I agree with your opinion regarding styling choices for the Tomb Raider promotion.


----------



## blueblues

Tivo said:


> Saw the tomb raider trailer in the theater today. I think I’m going to pass on this movie.
> The story is starting to feel very stale. I was a fan of the PlayStation game. I played a lot of it in college. Lara Croft was the original bad ass video game girl. Angelina Jolie‘s version was a good bit of entertainment. And mostly she was just so gorgeous and at the top of her game at the time. So I’m not sure That this movie will do well. We shall see.


Well the new Lara is based on the rebooted game and has little in common with the character from the previous films and even less with the early robotic game version. There is definitely a risk that a lot of people will dislike that. On the other hand, the rebooted game is a huge success.

When I see people praise the old films I often wonder when they watched them the last time. I tried a while back, and the nicest thing I can say is that they don’t age well. Angelina is fine, but I can understand why she didn’t want to make third one.


----------



## Tivo

blueblues said:


> Well the new Lara is based on the rebooted game and has little in common with the character from the previous films and even less with the early robotic game version. There is definitely a risk that a lot of people will dislike that. On the other hand, the rebooted game is a huge success.
> 
> When I see people praise the old films I often wonder when they watched them the last time. I tried a while back, and the nicest thing I can say is that they don’t age well. Angelina is fine, but I can understand why she didn’t want to make third one.


They were cheesy films, definitely. But the story was fresh back then...and Angelina was at her peak. I think the combination and a kick ass trailer helped with marketing. The film did well during a time when action movies headlined by women were rare. Just based on the trailer I saw in the theater yesterday...and the lackluster reaction from the audience, I’d be surprised if it is a hit. Not because she isn’t good, but the concept and the marketing could have been better executed.
But I could be totally wrong. We’ll just have to wait and see.


----------



## readingnook

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....ia-vikander-louis-vuitton/?platform=hootsuite

Brand Ambassador of the Year


----------



## Flatsy

Fashion critics haven't liked a lot of her LV outfits, but I do think she has created a very consistent "look" for herself which is distinctive and suits her.

A lot of actresses look like they have no particular style and just wear whatever they are currently being paid to wear.  It's not very memorable.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....ia-vikander-louis-vuitton/?platform=hootsuite
> 
> Brand Ambassador of the Year


I much preferred her early style (I think she wears Chanel best), but those are good looks as far as LV goes. Out of all the girls, she wears the label best after Adele Exarchopoulos.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Euphoria's trailer
¡¡¡Merry christmas¡¡¡


----------



## readingnook

Wonderful.  Thank you and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Blueberry12

At LV Stockholm...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia will be a presenter at the Golden Globes!


----------



## Tivo

Flatsy said:


> Fashion critics haven't liked a lot of her LV outfits, but I do think she has created a very consistent "look" for herself which is distinctive and suits her.
> 
> A lot of actresses look like they have no particular style and just wear whatever they are currently being paid to wear.  It's not very memorable.


I know many didn’t, but I loved what she wore to the MET Gala..


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## pearlyqueen

They are still in Mexico


----------



## August_Lee

Backstage or Afterparty - BAFTAS 2014


----------



## LibbyRuth

I saw previews when I went to see The Greatest Showman for a new Nutcracker movie that is coming out. I was really surprised to see that Alicia is not in it with the ballet background she has.


----------



## blueblues

Behind the scenes: TR and Euphoria.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

In anticipation of Sunday, here are some pictures of Alicia’s past GG looks. Which is your favorite? I can’t decide...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love ❤️ the Chanel, so that’s my choice!


----------



## peppermintpatty

The second one, I believe it is Louis Vuitton. It just seems to suit her. She wears it well.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Definitely the first one. I agree with several fashion critiques that suggested the Louis dress looks like she out on an apron to bake Sunday afternoon then remembered she had to race out to the Globes.


----------



## August_Lee

peppermintpatty said:


> The second one, I believe it is Louis Vuitton. It just seems to suit her. She wears it well.


I too pick the Louis Vuitton also. Many online (like many fashion blogs) thought the look was boring but I thought she looked great from head to toe.


----------



## Tivo

She always looks great in Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia in LA airport for Golden Globe


----------



## LibbyRuth

But where’s her husband? We all know they can’t stand to be apart. He has to be there.


----------



## pearlyqueen

.


----------



## blueblues

Throwback to GG 2016 when Kate Winslet won and seemingly apologized to Alicia, who answered by pulling her down and kiss her.


----------



## Hackensack

blueblues said:


> Throwback to GG 2016 when Kate Winslet won and seemingly apologized to Alicia, who answered by pulling her down and kiss her.
> View attachment 3927341


Distracted by the profile of Alicia's husband-to-be!


----------



## Morgane

blueblues said:


> Throwback to GG 2016 when Kate Winslet won and seemingly apologized to Alicia, who answered by pulling her down and kiss her.
> View attachment 3927341


That was nice   I think everyone expected Alicia to win because she had two nominations.



readingnook said:


> http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....ia-vikander-louis-vuitton/?platform=hootsuite
> 
> Brand ambassador of the Year


Excluding the black dress she wore at the Oscars,she's probably the only one among their testimonials who has managed to choose looks that were consistently good for her body type and personal style.  It's not easy considering the recent LV trends..  I'd also add Léa Seydoux. Let's hope she's able to avoid the hideous sleeves..  I've seen those dresses everywhere recently.


----------



## Morgane

Empire preview:





Talking about the GGs..


Apparently Alicia is presenting the Best Comedy/Musical category with Michael Keaton.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

First look! The back and the details of the dress are gorgeous. ❤️


----------



## August_Lee

blueblues said:


> Throwback to GG 2016 when Kate Winslet won and seemingly apologized to Alicia, who answered by pulling her down and kiss her.
> View attachment 3927341


As a person that can't stand Kate Winslet I really love this moment


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Best part of the dress!


----------



## Selayang430

The front is a bit conservative- must see the back [emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

Nice back ! [emoji3]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I think it’s appropriate given the meaning behind wearing black, but the back makes up for it.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More still.


----------



## readingnook

She looks Beautiful.  I love the dress, the details, the high neck, her severe-ish elegant hair, her jewelry, her make up by Kelly, everything.  Thank you C-M!!!!


----------



## readingnook

and her back!  Of course!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> and her back!  Of course!


I may have to reconsider my hate of LV.


----------



## readingnook

Aaaand the hint of see through leg.


----------



## August_Lee

At first I thought it was too conservative but seeing the other aspects of the dress (the skirt, the back and the small details on the whole dress) I really like it.

Also her makeup, hair, nails and jewelry are all on point, she looks great


----------



## readingnook

Wait what is she presenting?  I don't really care I just kind of want to know bec I don't want to watch this whole parade.  Is she done?  Then I can turn it off.  I already saw her at table w Meryl Streep, Steven Spielberg etc so I'm good.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Wait what is she presenting?  I don't really care I just kind of want to know bec I don't want to watch this whole parade.  Is she done?  Then I can turn it off.  I already saw her at table w Meryl Streep, Steven Spielberg etc so I'm good.


Here’s what she is presenting, but don’t know if she’s done yet. Probably not.


----------



## readingnook

Ok please post a link to her segment here.  Will look out tomorrow.


----------



## LibbyRuth

With so many women choosing to show up tonight with another woman rather than a date, since Alicia is primarily there for Tomb Raider, I think it’s a shame they could not arrange for her to walk the red carpet with Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More pictures. What a beauty! 

src: aliciavikander.net


----------



## aprilmayjune

the razor detailing in the bodice reminds me of the detailing in her oscar dress the year she won, except i like this take on it so much more.


----------



## August_Lee

aprilmayjune said:


> the razor detailing in the bodice reminds me of the detailing in her oscar dress the year she won, except i like this take on it so much more.



The detailing is probably my favorite part of the dress. Also I was looking at others who are wearing LV and seems they probably been working on her [Alicia] dress for awhile since she had the best out of all of them.


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> the razor detailing in the bodice reminds me of the detailing in her oscar dress the year she won, except i like this take on it so much more.



I liked it.  She was also wearing black last year when she presented at the oscars but this was so much more in every way.  Last year there was a matching stacked heel shoe bec of the hemline.  This dress only had a really restrained silhouette with that killer detailing and the perfectly framed back.  And it moved with her - did you see her graceful entrance?  Yes it was pretty but also she did it justice.  Quite stunning.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A black and white shot. I’m hoping to see her entrance on the fan sites when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## scarlet555

She looks alright kinda of like a widow, to be fair so were some of the other ladies, where is her hubby?  Is their marriage already over??


----------



## readingnook

Must have been heavy all the weight of that beading.

And now I'm wide awake.  Don't you just love jetlag.


----------



## August_Lee

Presenting with Michael Keaton






Backstage with Michael Keaton




src 1 2


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## MarieCurie

readingnook said:


> She looks Beautiful.  I love the dress, the details, the high neck, her severe-ish elegant hair, her jewelry, her make up by Kelly, everything.  Thank you C-M!!!!



I also loved the whole look, it was my favourite look of the night, but no, I will not reconsider my hate for current LV


----------



## blueblues

Waiting for video from the show...


----------



## lvstratus

The best she ever looked in a long long time....she used to have such an interesting style, but her partnership with LV ruined it. Finally a very nice look from it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I've seen a lot of people comment that this was the best look she's had in a long time, and I can see where they are coming from. But I don't think it's a look that is getting her on most best dressed lists. Among many of the other women, she's not standing out. Which makes me wonder what people are talking about when they try to push her as a stylish fashion icon.


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> I've seen a lot of people comment that this was the best look she's had in a long time, and I can see where they are coming from. But I don't think it's a look that is getting her on most best dressed lists. Among many of the other women, she's not standing out. Which makes me wonder what people are talking about when they try to push her as a stylish fashion icon.



She isn't a fashion icon, so people can push all they want.  Just because you are an actress who models for LV or Chanel.  Look at Kristen Stewart, she models for Chanel-makeup and half the time she only seems to wear black eyeliner-she's no makeup guru or connoisseur either.  
I do wish she would do a picture with Angelina Jolie, she is there to promote Lara Croft... I mean I doubt Angie would decline, she is trying to be 'liked' right now, but with Angie's stance on Weinstein and Vikander seems to be supported by Weinstein in the past, there might be a conflict of interest if they don't already know each other.


----------



## aprilmayjune

best dressed lists seem to like her so far. 

https://www.vanityfair.com/style/photos/2018/01/the-2018-golden-globes-must-see-stars#6

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/red-carpet-dresses/g14762644/best-dressed-golden-globes-2018/

https://www.popsugar.com/fashion/photo-gallery/44471926/image/44480623/Alicia-Vikander

http://www.refinery29.com/2018/01/187150/golden-globes-2018-red-carpet-best-dressed#slide-15

http://www.elleuk.com/fashion/celeb...obes-2018-red-carpet-fashion-dresses/?slide=7

i don't really know what's considered stylish and what isn't, but speaking only for myself "young helen mirren in the winchester house movie" is a hell of A Look.


----------



## LibbyRuth

aprilmayjune said:


> best dressed lists seem to like her so far.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/style/photos/2018/01/the-2018-golden-globes-must-see-stars#6
> 
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/red-carpet-dresses/g14762644/best-dressed-golden-globes-2018/
> 
> https://www.popsugar.com/fashion/photo-gallery/44471926/image/44480623/Alicia-Vikander
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/2018/01/187150/golden-globes-2018-red-carpet-best-dressed#slide-15
> 
> http://www.elleuk.com/fashion/celeb...obes-2018-red-carpet-fashion-dresses/?slide=7
> 
> i don't really know what's considered stylish and what isn't, but speaking only for myself "young helen mirren in the winchester house movie" is a hell of A Look.


I was referencing more of the reader voted lists - the ones where average people express their points of view. Many of the fashion publication lists are written before the stars even step on the red carpet, and are determined more by the lobbying of the publicists of the designers and actresses than they are by genuine opinions on the look. Of course, some of those like the USA Today voting, didn't even include Alicia as a person to vote on.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> best dressed lists seem to like her so far.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/style/photos/2018/01/the-2018-golden-globes-must-see-stars#6
> 
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/red-carpet-dresses/g14762644/best-dressed-golden-globes-2018/
> 
> https://www.popsugar.com/fashion/photo-gallery/44471926/image/44480623/Alicia-Vikander
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/2018/01/187150/golden-globes-2018-red-carpet-best-dressed#slide-15
> 
> http://www.elleuk.com/fashion/celeb...obes-2018-red-carpet-fashion-dresses/?slide=7
> 
> i don't really know what's considered stylish and what isn't, but speaking only for myself "young helen mirren in the winchester house movie" is a hell of A Look.



I get the distinct impression that only negative opinions are considered valid.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> I get the distinct impression that only negative opinions are considered valid.


You may be on to something, because in times on this thread that I've complimented her or said something neutral about her, it generally goes ignored. But when I say something about things I dislike about her, it usually gets comments. THey are usually to try to dismiss it, but they are acknowledged.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Do we have any idea who she’s hugging here?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Do we have any idea who she’s hugging here?


The person carrying a large bag is a pretty strong hint that it's someone we would not necessarily recognize - someone who works in publicity, a TV producer, etc. The stars on the red carpet generally don't carry bags that large, but all the support staff normally have to ... allowing the stars to not have to carry anything.


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Do we have any idea who she’s hugging here?


Possibly a manager/PR person since it looks like they are carrying a big purse. 

Or I could be totally wrong lol.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

August_Lee said:


> Possibly a manager/PR person since it looks like they are carrying a big purse.
> 
> Or I could be totally wrong lol.


Thanks!


----------



## aprilmayjune

You know, as silly and unfashionable as they can be, as an english nerd i think it's cool that all her big awards show dresses evoke something.

fancy princess



fancy old-timey saloon girl



fancy bakery owner



fancy victorian widow/ghost



i'm sure it's unintentional bc i wouldn't trust nicolas ghesquiere to be that interesting, but i like that she always looks like someone else.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I liked her dress, not love. What I did love is she seemed to be enjoying herself on stage, no agenda, no acting like she is on a runway. Just relaxed and having a good time. I loved that!!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> i don't really know what's considered stylish and what isn't, but speaking only for myself "young helen mirren in the winchester house movie" is a hell of A Look.





aprilmayjune said:


> fancy princess
> 
> fancy old-timey saloon girl
> 
> fancy bakery owner
> 
> fancy victorian widow/ghost
> 
> i'm sure it's unintentional bc i wouldn't trust nicolas ghesquiere to be that interesting, but i like that she always looks like someone else.



I'm so happy just to have seen her, her entrance with skirts swaying, her playful nudge at Michael Keaton, her graceful bearing that stands out so much in a crowd.  She seems happy, relaxed.

Talk about branching out in interpretations, can we add fancy killer?  She looked like a medieval murderess, missing bloody dagger in hand.  Like Lady Macbeth but not insane or tragic.  Like Mrs. Danvers, deliberate and intentional.  Or she could have been a renaissance madonna, sexy in repression, almost with a halo.  I liked her dress, but tbh, it's the thing that matters the least to me.  Perhaps I should join the readers of USA Today.


----------



## August_Lee

src 1 2 3 4


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## blueblues




----------



## LibbyRuth

maximo33 said:


> The actresses were all dressed in black as a sign of mourning.
> Referred to all the chaos emerged in these months to the ladies of the cinema world.
> Weinstein case ....


The actresses weren't really dressed in black as a sign of mourning. It was more of a sign of unity and strength. Amber Tamblyn wrote a great editorial about it for the NY Times where she talked about how women in Hollywood always have their look dictated to them, and the way they approached the red carpet for the Globes was about doing what they believed in rather than what people expect of them. Truly - the majority of men wear black for every awards show and don't have to put a great deal of thought into what they wear. Wearing black was women taking the same control - not mourning.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia in Venice Beach, CA today. src: http://alicia-vikander.us/gallery/


----------



## LibbyRuth

Why doesn’t she carry her own umbrella? She often doesn’t push her own luggage through airports either. What was the point of building all that muscle for Tomb Raider if she can’t even lift her own things?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia in Venice Beach, CA today. src: http://alicia-vikander.us/gallery/



Thanks for the pics - hope Alicia didn’t get too wet!

I heard she was shooting a fashion shoot today in LA, could be it was near Venice Beach?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for the pics - hope Alicia didn’t get too wet!
> 
> I heard she was shooting a fashion shoot today in LA, could be it was near Venice Beach?


That makes perfect sense to me. Promotion will be kicking into gear for TR soon!


----------



## readingnook

studio was in Venice Beach


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> Why doesn’t she carry her own umbrella? She often doesn’t push her own luggage through airports either. What was the point of building all that muscle for Tomb Raider if she can’t even lift her own things?


I mean look at her, does it look like she physically can?  J/K most celebrities do this...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Her workout and meal plans.


----------



## readingnook

Omg!  This is awesome!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

HQ of this oldie.


----------



## Blueberry12

I wonder if Alicia attends to the Guldbagge awards and what is she going to wear in that case.


----------



## readingnook

I'd love it if she attended.  She's already going to be in Goteburg on 1.26/27 right?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Some old pictures from GG 2016 we hadn’t seen before.


----------



## Blueberry12

readingnook said:


> I'd love it if she attended.  She's already going to be in Goteburg on 1.26/27 right?




Yes. Gothenburg 27 / 28 .
And Stockholm 29 / 1 ?
Euphoria Stockholm Gala Premiere. 

She’ll hold a masterclass too at Gothenburg film festival.

Both the premiere & the master class are sold out.


----------



## readingnook

I'd love to see the masterclass, I enjoyed watching the one at ZIFF (online).  
Crossed fingers to see her in Stockholm!


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia will meet Will and Kate on January 31st (Wednesday)

*William and Kate to enjoy tea with Crown Princess Victoria and a glittering dinner with Oscar winner Alicia Vikander during whirlwind tour of Sweden and Norway*


> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will visit picturesque squares and mingle with Hollywood stars during their visit to Sweden and Norway later this month.
> 
> 
> William, 35, and Kate, 36, will be welcomed by royal families of both countries as they are given tours of schools, charities and local beauty spots during a whirlwind four-day visit.
> 
> The Duke and Duchess' children Prince George, four, and Princess Charlotte, two, will not accompany them on the visit.
> The Duke and Duchess are carrying out the visit at the request of the Commonwealth Office. It will be the first time either has visited Stockholm or Oslo.
> 
> Details of the royal tour, which were released by Kensington Palace today, reveal the couple will attend a glittering black tie dinner on their first night in Stockholm, *where guests will include actors Stellan Skarsgård and Alicia Vikander.*



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...hare-Sweden-Norway-tour-details.html?ITO=1490


----------



## Blueberry12

August_Lee said:


> Alicia will meet Will and Kate on January 31st (Wednesday)
> 
> *William and Kate to enjoy tea with Crown Princess Victoria and a glittering dinner with Oscar winner Alicia Vikander during whirlwind tour of Sweden and Norway*
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...hare-Sweden-Norway-tour-details.html?ITO=1490




Sounds nice.
Victoria is very lovely .


----------



## readingnook

This increases the chances she'll be at the guldbagge this year?


----------



## Blueberry12

The Gala is on the 22 th.

Maybe she won’t get here before the Film Festival as she stays at least until the dinner with the Royals.


----------



## readingnook

Oh, I see.  She'd have to go back and forth to Gothenburg if that's the case.  Still one can hope!


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> The Gala is on the 22 th.
> 
> Maybe she won’t get here before the Film Festival as she stays at least until the dinner with the Royals.




Yes. Of course it’s not very far , but she might be to busy to get here earlier ...


----------



## readingnook

I don't even know where she is now.  Last seen in LA.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Just Askin

Los Angeles 




Src as tagged


----------



## readingnook

Thank you!  She looks good!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love her shoes! I’ve noticed she rarely wears blue jeans.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Is her contract over with LV?  This is the first time I can remember seeing pictures of her being taken by the paps where she wasn't careful to carry her bag on the side of the photographers.


----------



## blueblues

August_Lee said:


>



Love this reply


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> The Gala is on the 22 th.
> 
> Maybe she won’t get here before the Film Festival as she stays at least until the dinner with the Royals.



Are you thinking of going to the festival or the premiere in Stockholm?


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> Love this reply




Haha, they’re both foodies.

I read that Madeo is a top Italian restaurant in LA and worth putting up with annoyances like paps to enjoy the food there [emoji6]


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, they’re both foodies.
> 
> I read that Madeo is a top Italian restaurant in LA and worth putting up with annoyances like paps to enjoy the food there [emoji6]



Really?  That surprises me about Madeo.  I've been told by several Angelenos on trips out there that it can be a good place to go if you want to see stars - because of the paparazzi reputation. I've never been myself, but as someone who loves Italian food, I've asked for recommendations on Italian spots, and also checked out top lists on sites like Eater LA, etc and I don't recall it ever being brought up as a top recommendation.  I may just have to ask about it again the next time I'm out there.  The rule of thumb I've been given is that restaurants either have stars or great food - but usually not both. Much like when you go to the shore, the restaurants with the best views rarely have the best food. But maybe they are changing their tune.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, they’re both foodies.
> 
> I read that Madeo is a top Italian restaurant in LA and worth putting up with annoyances like paps to enjoy the food there [emoji6]



My first thought was - Awww they probably missed the food in Italy! Hahah!


----------



## Hackensack

Why must we keep doing this?  Here is the Zagat review for Madeo's.  They acknowledge the paps but highly praise the northern Italian cuisine.

https://www.zagat.com/r/madeo-restaurant-west-hollywood


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> Why must we keep doing this?  Here is the Zagat review for Madeo's.
> 
> https://www.zagat.com/r/madeo-restaurant-west-hollywood


It’s been a restaurant since the 70s. You don’t stay in business for that long if you don’t serve good food. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> Why must we keep doing this?  Here is the Zagat review for Madeo's.  They acknowledge the paps but highly praise the northern Italian cuisine.
> 
> https://www.zagat.com/r/madeo-restaurant-west-hollywood



Thank you! I appreciate your backing my point, but I must admit it isn't that big of a deal to me. But you're  right - the review says right there in the first sentence it's a great place for spotting stars:  “A-list celebs” and “rich” heavy hitters push past “paparazzi” to get to this “timeless” West Hollywood “institution” 
For anyone who is curious, here are some listings of top Italian restaurants in LA where the food is the primary focus:
http://www.lamag.com/digestblog/the-top-16-italian-restaurants-in-los-angeles/
https://la.eater.com/maps/best-pasta-restaurants-italian-los-angeles
http://www.laweekly.com/restaurants...n-action-a-month-after-local-wildfire-9045368

Reviewing those rankings, it looks like my friends are right - go to Madeo if you want to see stars, and other places if you want the very best food.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Why must we keep doing this?  Here is the Zagat review for Madeo's.  They acknowledge the paps but highly praise the northern Italian cuisine.
> 
> https://www.zagat.com/r/madeo-restaurant-west-hollywood



Like I said, worth putting up with minor annoyances like paps to eat good food where you want to! [emoji3]


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Like I said, worth putting up with minor annoyances like paps to eat good food where you want to! [emoji3]


Good food, and the extra bonus of Just Jared mentions - that's better than free bread sticks!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It’s been a restaurant since the 70s. You don’t stay in business for that long if you don’t serve good food. It’s ridiculous.



Ridiculous indeed... [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Are you thinking of going to the festival or the premiere in Stockholm?



No , only Guldbaggen.
Göteborg is too far and I have other plans for 29 / 1.


----------



## pearlyqueen

No idea who or what Celebrities Temple is but I enjoyed this:






https://www.celebritiestemple.com/c...r-and-michael-fassbendervia-celebdirtylaundry


----------



## readingnook

Lol how snarky.  It's flattering but I'm not sure I appreciate that Alicia benefits through the criticism of someone else.  But opinions aside, what I really wanted to know is whether Michael will attend this event with her.  I'm excited to see Stellan Skarsgard too.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I'm not sure if a declaration that Alicia is no Megan Markle is a slam on Megan or Alicia. Sure, the writer is trying to knock Megan down, but I think that he/she fails in doing so when holding up an actor who is well respected but not a household name as validation because he's her husband ... in comparison to a woman who has the same "validation" from a man who has been a household name since he was born and who is the son of a woman who was the best known face on earth in her life, and a man who is next in line to be King of England. But hey - if poorly written snark makes Alicia feel like a bigger star, she's got that going for her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Lol how snarky.  It's flattering but I'm not sure I appreciate that Alicia benefits through the criticism of someone else.  But opinions aside, what I really wanted to know is whether Michael will attend this event with her.  I'm excited to see Stellan Skarsgard too.



Loool, snarky indeed where Markle is concerned, drawing a distinct comparison between Alicia as a talented acclaimed actress versus one of much lesser standing who is only known because she’s marrying a royal. 

Having Michael as her husband is obviously a bonus and he’s respected as a talented actor who has made his own success in life. I very much hope he will be in Sweden with Alicia,  assuming he doesn’t want to detract from her moments.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> ... assuming he doesn’t want to detract from her moments.


Imagine!  Lol...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I’m just happy we’re going to get lots of Alicia events at the end of the month, and if Michael accompanies her, then that will be icing on the cake!


----------



## readingnook

Also as far as Kate is concerned she can take all the photos she wants if I get to see them.  Let's not begrudge the small people.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Also as far as Kate is concerned she can take all the photos she wants if I get to see them.  Let's not begrudge the small people.



I hope Kate delivers [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

https://www.vogue.com/article/alici...s-kirkwood-los-angeles-celebrity-street-style


----------



## readingnook

At last more pics from LA!  Do you think they're discussing the wardrobe for next week : )  But AVD names a diff friend.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I want her sweater or sweatshirt!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I want her sweater or sweatshirt!



It’s from Ragdoll, a company founded by her friend Lisa who is in the pic with her. Vogue misidentified Alicia’s companion.


----------



## painterly_love

pearlyqueen said:


> No idea who or what Celebrities Temple is but I enjoyed this:
> 
> View attachment 3936209
> 
> View attachment 3936210
> 
> 
> https://www.celebritiestemple.com/c...r-and-michael-fassbendervia-celebdirtylaundry



This article is truly unfortunate. Why compare women when we can appreciate what each individual brings to the table? I love Alicia’s commitment to her craft, and I love Meghan’s desire to work on and bring attention to women’s equality issues (among others). Both women are strong role models and are very accomplished - regardless of how acclaimed they are. Acting is a very hard industry to break into - even just to the level that Meghan had.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> It’s from Ragdoll, a company founded by her friend Lisa who is in the pic with her.


It’s nice to have resourceful friends lol. Thanks. I probably can’t afford it.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> It’s from Ragdoll, a company founded by her friend Lisa who is in the pic with her. Vogue misidentified Alicia’s companion.



Wow - I hope they correct the credits.  
@C-M  it's more affordable than you think.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Really, RN!!! I’ll have to look it up when I get home.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It’s nice to have resourceful friends lol. Thanks. I probably can’t afford it.



Treat yourself!


----------



## Hackensack

painterly_love said:


> This article is truly unfortunate. Why compare women when we can appreciate what each individual brings to the table? I love Alicia’s commitment to her craft, and I love Meghan’s desire to work on and bring attention to women’s equality issues (among others). Both women are strong role models and are very accomplished - regardless of how acclaimed they are. Acting is a very hard industry to break into - even just to the level that Meghan had.


Some journalists always want to stir up a "cat fight"--this one a three-way, between Kate, Meghan and Alicia.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Treat yourself!


I do that often enough.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A few more pictures of Alicia and her friend. src:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Same source.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## LibbyRuth

I remember taking a sewing class when I was in jr high school. We made sweatshirts and mine looked a lot of like Alicia's grey one. I don't think I got a good grade on it.  I should have fought that and argued to the teacher it was the look of a fashion icon. She just said the sleeves we not cut right.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More pictures from yesterday here:
http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=656


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I wonder if Alicia is still in LA for the SAG award on Sunday? They have an all female presenters lined up, but I can’t find a list.


----------



## readingnook

Is there a source for these shoes?


----------



## readingnook

(For those who want to look like a glamorous ghost, Victorian widow, medieval murderer, Renaissance madonna...)


----------



## lvstratus

I hate those shoes, but love the sweater because of the sleeves.
I think her casual style is way better than the red carpet one, and I target LV for that


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Is there a source for these shoes


They look like old mansur gavriel, but I’m not sure.


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I wonder if Alicia is still in LA for the SAG award on Sunday? They have an all female presenters lined up, but I can’t find a list.


Here's the list from E!:


> Mary J. Blige, Jason Clarke, Woody Harrelson, Holly Hunter, Daniel Kaluuya, Zoe Kazan, Frances McDormand, Laurie Metcalf, Kumail Nanjiani, Sam Rockwell, Ray Romano, Saoirse Ronan and Allison Williams.
> 
> Also  Emma Stone, Halle Berry, Lupita Nyong'o, Dakota Fanning and _Star Wars_ actress Kelly Marie Tran



I think that all female presenters mean just awards not any of the movies since I see men are on the list 
ETA - I think all of the female presenters are presenting/handing out awards and the men will present the movies since I see men on the list (had to fix that last sentence)


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

August_Lee said:


> Here's the list from E!:
> 
> 
> I think that all female presenters mean just awards not any of the movies since I see men are on the list


Thanks! That’s not a lot of presenters. Yes, I see... maybe the report is wrong. Oh, Alicia is not on the list. Sad face.


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


>



Alicia is a Lady Bird  fan. That hug with Saoirse was cute. 
She looked really beautiful. It's definitely one of her best LV looks.














When she was doing reshoots in London:


----------



## Morgane

lvstratus said:


> I hate those shoes, but love the sweater because of the sleeves.
> I think her casual style is way better than the red carpet one, and I target LV for that


Yes,I also like the sweater because of the sleeves. I must say that recently LV is doing better,at least with her,but I agree about her casual style.



pearlyqueen said:


> Like I said, worth putting up with minor annoyances like paps to eat good food where you want to!


In three years they've spent consecutive weeks in London,LA,NY and they've been rarely spotted leaving that type of restaurants. And in some cases they've also walked inside separately like this time. Chiltern Firehouse is one of the places they seem to like,for example. I recall a pic of them taken inside by someone on Instagram,but they were not papped arriving or leaving. It's strange considering they're always supposed to choose certain places for their planned  stunts.. Among the other things,it was around the time Alicia  was supposed to be ill and alone in some foreign location,at least according to reliable tumblr sources..




LibbyRuth said:


> I'm not sure if a declaration that Alicia is no Megan Markle is a slam on Megan or Alicia. Sure, the writer is trying to knock Megan down, but I think that he/she fails in doing so when holding up an actor who is well respected but not a household name as validation because he's her husband ... in comparison to a woman who has the same "validation" from a man who has been a household name since he was born and who is the son of a woman who was the best known face on earth in her life, and a man who is next in line to be King of England. *But hey - if poorly written snark makes Alicia feel like a bigger star, she's got that going for her.*


It's not like she's asking gossip blogs to be compared with Meghan Markle..



Hackensack said:


> Some journalists always want to stir up a "cat fight"--this one a three-way, between Kate, Meghan and Alicia.


I don't really care about them because royal families are anachronistic institutions,but I already know that the endless articles comparing Meghan Markle and Kate Middleton,pitting them against each other will be dreadful. Poor women.

BTW I don't think he will attend the dinner in Stockholm,but I'd like to see some pics of them..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Yes,I also like the sweater because of the sleeves. I must say that recently LV is doing better,at least with her,but I agree about her casual style.
> 
> 
> In three years they've spent consecutive weeks in London,LA,NY and they've been rarely spotted leaving that type of restaurants. And in some cases they've also walked inside separately like this time. Chiltern Firehouse is one of the places they seem to like,for example. I recall a pic of them taken inside by someone on Instagram,but they were not papped arriving or leaving. It's strange considering they're always supposed to choose certain places for their planned  stunts.. Among the other things,it was around the time Alicia  was supposed to be ill and alone in some foreign location,at least according to reliable tumblr sources..
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like she's asking gossip blogs to be compared with Meghan Markle..
> 
> 
> I don't really care about them because royal families are anachronistic institutions,but I already know that the endless articles comparing Meghan Markle and Kate Middleton,pitting them against each other will be dreadful. Poor women.
> 
> BTW I don't think he will attend the dinner in Stockholm,but I'd like to see some pics of them..



You’re probably right that Michael won’t attend the royal dinner in Stockholm; I get the impression it’s an opportunity to promote Swedish people and culture.


----------



## August_Lee

new trailer for Tomb Raider


----------



## readingnook

OMG I LOVE IT!  I don't care if it's good or bad, I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Morgane

I like what I'm seeing from Alicia and Goggins and this time the tone ( gritty/survival movie) is more consistent. And some effects look more polished. I also like the song choice. It's a bit on the nose but it fits the story.

Worth reposting..


----------



## Morgane

IGN visited Wilton House (Croft Manor):
http://ign.com/articles/2018/01/19/the-tomb-raider-movies-croft-manor-reflects-a-new-lara


Interview with Walton Goggins:


> I think the world of Alicia and I am just blown away by her very realistic interpretation of Lara Croft. And, you know, I’m so grateful I had the chance to tell this story in this way."
> Goggins is a huge admirer of his co-star Alicia Vikander, calling her "one of the greatest actors of her generation." He said that "she already had a fan in me, and now she has a friend for life" after making Tomb Raider together: "I genuinely believe that Lara Croft: Tomb Raider, that this new incarnation, this kind of origin story of this very, very, very powerful, powerful woman is, what you’ll see is, on screen, is a true reflection of the time that we had.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook

And posting this because I'm in love with it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

readingnook said:


>



But why didn’t she go along to visit her sister in law? Being such a loved up couple they hate to be apart. Wouldn’t she want to spend time with her new family?


----------



## blueblues

"I'm not a freakin' superhero"


----------



## blueblues

Notice the drop of sweat falling from her chin. #eyefordetails


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> Notice the drop of sweat falling from her chin. #eyefordetails



I love the details!  Thanks!


----------



## LibbyRuth

maximo33 said:


> A person who has a past like his,
> and than has a family fragmented by the non-presence of the father and
> no brother, he would have found the opportunity to have a "new family".
> But obviously Alicia is fine like that.
> alone.



I think there may be an translation issue here?  Are you referring to Alicia or Michael?  Michael's family was not fragmented - his parents are very much together and from what Michael has said his father has always been a big presence in his life.


----------



## LibbyRuth

maximo33 said:


> In fact, Michael's family is almost always present at his events.
> And Michael is very attached to his family.
> Now she was in Davis where Catherine, her sister lives.
> Do you think it was not to visit her?


I think he was no doubt there to visit his sister. Even if he had work reasons to be there, he'd no doubt spend time with her as well. It just seems very odd to me that as important as his family is to Michael that Alicia would not go with him both to be with her husband and to have time to spend with the family that clearly means so much to him.While her parents were divorced, I don't see a lot of signs that Alicia has issues with family - she's got sisters and from reports I've heard seems to be close to them. But even if being part of a close family is something new to her, you'd think that she'd put an effort into making it work because it matters to her husband.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Good grief what a lot of twaddle about Alicia. 
How does anyone know if she visited Michael’s sister or not? There were days in between her dinner in LA with Michael on Monday and Alicia being seen in London on Friday evening. He is obviously staying on because he has to be in Daytona tomorrow. I’m sure Alicia returned home for a good reason and it’s not a crime to meet up with a friend in the evening. 

Any petty opportunity to hint there are problems and theories are created. Let’s forget she and Michael just spent the best part of a month together in South America and a couple of weeks in LA and focus on the few days they spend apart to try and stir up ridiculous theories that Alicia is not a supportive wife.

For the record Alicia has sisters and brothers and is close to them and her parents. There is no reason to suppose she isn’t fond of Michael’s family either, she’s spent a few holidays with them and can be seen hugging Michael’s Dad here during their wedding weekend:







And Michael hugging his new sister-in-law.... one big happy family [emoji3]


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Good grief what a lot of twaddle about Alicia.
> How does anyone know if she visited Michael’s sister or not? There were days in between her dinner in LA with Michael on Monday and Alicia being seen in London on Friday evening. He is obviously staying on because he has to be in Daytona tomorrow. I’m sure Alicia returned home for a good reason and it’s not a crime to meet up with a friend in the evening.
> 
> Any petty opportunity to hint there are problems and theories are created. Let’s forget she and Michael just spent the best part of a month together in South America and a couple of weeks in LA and focus on the few days they spend apart to try and stir up ridiculous theories that Alicia is not a supportive wife.
> 
> For the record Alicia has sisters and brothers and is close to them and her parents. There is no reason to suppose she isn’t fond of Michael’s family either, she’s spent a few holidays with them and can be seen hugging Michael’s Dad here during their wedding weekend:
> 
> View attachment 3942227
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942228
> 
> 
> And Michael hugging his new sister-in-law.... one big happy family [emoji3]



I happen to agree with you that it's kind of absurd that people project their own expectations on Alicia.  Yes, it's all about "me" and what "I" think she should have done, because "I" would have done it this way, so "I" can't imagine how it could be any other way and still be fine.  The more I think about it, "they" really don't admire Alicia (or Michael) for what they are - "they" only want them to conform to their own standards and ideas of how to should act and what to do with their lives.  Every single comment is about what "they" would have done in that position.  (I would have smiled for the camera.  I would have arrived together.  I would have eaten somewhere else.  I would have packed all my things into one bag in spite of having a three-bag luggage allowance.  I would have not parted after three months of marriage because that is such a strange unbelievable thing to do since we're married and joined at the hip and have lost all individuality.  I would have not worn scary ghost gown because it makes me look like scary ghost...)  You get the idea?  It's such a waste of time. 

But it seems to me that when Michael and Alicia were still dating, we had the same comments - why aren't they spending time together, why is she in London while he's in San Francisco... - when we know that they did.  We know they spend time with his family and her family.  We know the two families spent time together.  Can't please someone who's determined to criticise you and determined to twist words and events to suit their own purposes.

Hm well.  I guess that's all the time I have to spend on this.

I wonder where she's staying though.  She's spoken of a new London home and bringing her Oscar back to Europe.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Good grief what a lot of twaddle about Alicia.
> How does anyone know if she visited Michael’s sister or not? There were days in between her dinner in LA with Michael on Monday and Alicia being seen in London on Friday evening. He is obviously staying on because he has to be in Daytona tomorrow. I’m sure Alicia returned home for a good reason and it’s not a crime to meet up with a friend in the evening.
> 
> Any petty opportunity to hint there are problems and theories are created. Let’s forget she and Michael just spent the best part of a month together in South America and a couple of weeks in LA and focus on the few days they spend apart to try and stir up ridiculous theories that Alicia is not a supportive wife.
> 
> For the record Alicia has sisters and brothers and is close to them and her parents. There is no reason to suppose she isn’t fond of Michael’s family either, she’s spent a few holidays with them and can be seen hugging Michael’s Dad here during their wedding weekend:
> 
> View attachment 3942227
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942228
> 
> 
> And Michael hugging his new sister-in-law.... one big happy family [emoji3]



It is speculation that Alicia was not in Davis to visit Michael's sister, but it's speculation well grounded in reason. As you said, we saw a pic of them going to dinner on Monday night. After that, we saw pics of Alicia in LA with a friend, but Michael did not appear to be around. Next up, Michael pops up Thursday and then over the weekend in Northern California where his sister lives, and Alicia pops up in London.  Based on what has been presented, it's reasonable to conclude that after they were together in LA, Michael went north to see his sister, Alicia was in LA a few days more then headed back to London. Why is it assumed that Alicia was not with Michael visiting his sister? Because none of the sightings of him after he left LA mentioned Alicia. I'm being kind and suggesting she's a big enough star that if they'd been spotted together, that the mention would include both of them in Davis.

You seem to be taking issue with my speculating as I have ... but in trying to knock it down you say that they were in South America together for the best part of a month. How do you know that? Isn't it based on social media postings that gave clues, and then you drew conclusions?  So in other words, you've done the same thing I have - seeing clues and drawing conclusions. I don't find it unreasonable that you've done that - it's normal fan behavior. But I find it odd that you'll do it, but object to other people doing the same.

As for the notion that it's an opportunity to hint there are problems and theories?  I did not do that. Any hint of problems was read into my comments by you.  I posed a question - why didn't Alicia go with him to have the chance to visit her new sister-in-law and her children? Alicia has talked about the value of family. She's talked about loving kids. Lord knows there's been plenty of speculation in this forum about her having her own kids soon - as well as the two of them hating to be apart. It's a normal progression that a newly married woman who wants to start her own family would want to be with her husband and spend time with her nieces/nephews - as well as being around the her husband to see how he interacts with children since she wants to have some with him. That is ... unless some pieces of the narrative of this hopelessly in love couple that can't stand to be apart and can't wait to start a family MIGHT not be entirely accurate. After all, we're all just making guesses based on the clues we get.


----------



## readingnook

@pearlyqueen 
I think I've been validated, yes?  God forbid I judge my idol Alicia and expect her values to agree with mine.


----------



## LibbyRuth

readingnook said:


> I happen to agree with you that it's kind of absurd that people project their own expectations on Alicia.  Yes, it's all about "me" and what "I" think she should have done, because "I" would have done it this way, so "I" can't imagine how it could be any other way and still be fine.  The more I think about it, "they" really don't admire Alicia (or Michael) for what they are - "they" only want them to conform to their own standards and ideas of how to should act and what to do with their lives.  Every single comment is about what "they" would have done in that position.  (I would have smiled for the camera.  I would have arrived together.  I would have eaten somewhere else.  I would have packed all my things into one bag in spite of having a three-bag luggage allowance.  I would have not parted after three months of marriage because that is such a strange unbelievable thing to do since we're married and joined at the hip and have lost all individuality.  I would have not worn scary ghost gown because it makes me look like scary ghost...)  You get the idea?  It's such a waste of time.
> 
> But it seems to me that when Michael and Alicia were still dating, we had the same comments - why aren't they spending time together, why is she in London while he's in San Francisco... - when we know that they did.  We know they spend time with his family and her family.  We know the two families spent time together.  Can't please someone who's determined to criticise you and determined to twist words and events to suit their own purposes.
> 
> Hm well.  I guess that's all the time I have to spend on this.
> 
> I wonder where she's staying though.  She's spoken of a new London home and bringing her Oscar back to Europe.


Food for thought - when people who are her adoring fans talk about how they're probably going to start a family soon, they are also projecting their own expectations on Alicia (and MIchael).  Oddly, I don't see the same passionate objections to speculation when it goes along with that narrative. I can understand wanting people to view them as a couple in the same light that you do. But can we be honest and say it's the actual info being speculated that is at issue, and not the fact that people naturally project their own wants on people?


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> I happen to agree with you that it's kind of absurd that people project their own expectations on Alicia.  Yes, it's all about "me" and what "I" think she should have done, because "I" would have done it this way, so "I" can't imagine how it could be any other way and still be fine.  The more I think about it, "they" really don't admire Alicia (or Michael) for what they are - "they" only want them to conform to their own standards and ideas of how to should act and what to do with their lives.  Every single comment is about what "they" would have done in that position.  (I would have smiled for the camera.  I would have arrived together.  I would have eaten somewhere else.  I would have packed all my things into one bag in spite of having a three-bag luggage allowance.  I would have not parted after three months of marriage because that is such a strange unbelievable thing to do since we're married and joined at the hip and have lost all individuality.  I would have not worn scary ghost gown because it makes me look like scary ghost...)  You get the idea?  It's such a waste of time.
> 
> But it seems to me that when Michael and Alicia were still dating, we had the same comments - why aren't they spending time together, why is she in London while he's in San Francisco... - when we know that they did.  We know they spend time with his family and her family.  We know the two families spent time together.  Can't please someone who's determined to criticise you and determined to twist words and events to suit their own purposes.
> 
> Hm well.  I guess that's all the time I have to spend on this.
> 
> I wonder where she's staying though.  She's spoken of a new London home and bringing her Oscar back to Europe.



Oh I know, it’s so boring and predictable, all these marriage “experts” pronouncing on what they should or shouldn’t be doing. Querying they spent a month together in South America too - when they were both seen together surfing in Peru and doing touristy stuff in Mexico. It’s obvious they love spending time together as they do so much of it, but perish the thought they could actually spend a few days apart now and then! Let’s analyse the meaning behind it and suggest it’s all a bit “strange”... Laughable when considered rationally. 

You only have to look at the photos of Michael and Alicia during their wedding weekend to know how much in love they are and their happiness is unmistakable [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## LibbyRuth

The lady doth protests too much methinks.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

RN, you’re absolutely correct. It’s always me, me, me and I, I, I. News flash: Alicia doesn’t owe anything to anybody. Get over yourselves and stop with the bla, bla, bla. And one last thing: there’s no need for a protest because PQ has facts on her side. 

We have a gentleman agreement to keep Alicia’s thread clean and it’s annoying when some can’t honor that.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Every one of us is observing tidbits of lives and attaching assumptions, Therefore I have the facts on my side too. Fact - there were multiple sightings of Michael in the town where his sister lives. Second fact: there were no sightings of Alicia in that same location, but were sightings of her in London during atime period that overlaps. Acknowledging the facts is only an issue when they don’t support a narrative you’re hoping for. It can also be an issue when incorrect intent is attached to observations, Please note I never objected to the fact that they were together over the holidays ... even without proof,


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3942228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Michael hugging his new sister-in-law.... one big happy family [emoji3]


Which one of her sisters Michael is hugging here? I only know Linn for sure.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> RN, you’re absolutely correct. It’s always me, me, me and I, I, I. News flash: Alicia doesn’t owe anything to anybody. Get over yourselves and stop with the bla, bla, bla. And one last thing: there’s no need for a protest because PQ has facts on her side.
> 
> We have a gentleman agreement to keep Alicia’s thread clean and it’s annoying when some can’t honor that.



Thanks C-M, unlike some people I don’t dabble in snarky speculation and choose to deal in facts. If I give an opinion I will state that’s what it is; if I say something happened I have proof to back it up. If I speculate then I will make it clear it’s speculation. 
Trying to equate facts with speculation doesn’t wash with me.

I find it astonishing that some people clutch on to any snippet of information and build it into a criticism   or a faux concern that something is amiss, and when challenged adopt a veneer of neutrality that fools nobody. 

Anyway....it clearly rankles some people that Michael is now a married man with new priorities in life, Alicia being at the centre. I suspect the prospect of them starting a family is also unwelcome in some quarters judging by comments made... despite the fact that both Michael and Alicia are on record stating they would like to have children....guess that’s not proof enough eh?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Which one of her sisters Michael is hugging here? I only know Linn for sure.



 I believe that Michael is hugging Mia Vikander, wife of Alicia’s brother Niclas. Linn is partly visible to the right of the picture. Alicia has another sister called My as well.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks C-M, unlike some people I don’t dabble in snarky speculation and choose to deal in facts. If I give an opinion I will state that’s what it is; if I say something happened I have proof to back it up. If I speculate then I will make it clear it’s speculation.
> Trying to equate facts with speculation doesn’t wash with me.
> 
> I find it astonishing that some people clutch on to any snippet of information and build it into a criticism   or a faux concern that something is amiss, and when challenged adopt a veneer of neutrality that fools nobody.
> 
> Anyway....it clearly rankles some people that Michael is now a married man with new priorities in life, Alicia being at the centre. I suspect the prospect of them starting a family is also unwelcome in some quarters judging by comments made... despite the fact that both Michael and Alicia are on record stating they would like to have children....guess that’s not proof enough eh?



It's all a matter of perspective.  I asked a question, one person agreed it was a fair question, and it was twisted into a criticism or accusation that something is amiss. Knowing I was making an observation, to me the accusation of a criticism comes across as twisting it around.

But since you said it's important to state opinions as opinions, I'd suggest that Alicia being the center of his life is an assumption / opinion. It makes sense to assume that, but it's not a fact. If we're going to be so focused on facts, that should be stated.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just came across this really cute still from TLBO that I don’t recall seeing before:




I love Alicia’s dimples [emoji7]


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Just came across this really cute still from TLBO that I don’t recall seeing before:
> 
> View attachment 3942630
> 
> 
> I love Alicia’s dimples [emoji7]


I loved that scene at the first dinner he was invited to, when she stated that he had asked her on a picnic the next day--obviously news to him!  
This is a lovely still; I don't think I've seen it before either.


----------



## scarlet555

maximo33 said:


> Honestly I'm amazed:
> They have  married from 3 months.
> But it does not seem to me that there is this great "desire" to stay together.
> As it should be for a "new" couple of lovers.



Agree.
I mean actors/actresses can be married and not be together if they have projects/films, blabla, otherwise they usually try to be together when both are not doing movies/whatnot.


----------



## LibbyRuth

scarlet555 said:


> Agree.
> I mean actors/actresses can be married and not be together if they have projects/films, blabla, otherwise they usually try to be together when both are not doing movies/whatnot.


She’s being a brand ambassador and fashion icon,


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I loved that scene at the first dinner he was invited to, when she stated that he had asked her on a picnic the next day--obviously news to him!
> This is a lovely still; I don't think I've seen it before either.



Yes I remember that bit and loved it too! I also loved their first dance on their wedding day, I could see they were falling in love in real life [emoji177]


----------



## scarlet555

pearlyqueen said:


> Just came across this really cute still from TLBO that I don’t recall seeing before:
> 
> View attachment 3942630
> 
> 
> I love Alicia’s dimples [emoji7]



For this kind of role, I can see her doing, but not every actress can play every role, NO LARA CROFT please....  I would prefer to see Angelina Jolie do another Lara Croft than this Alicia Vikander version with no pizzazz...


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes I remember that bit and loved it too! I also loved their first dance on their wedding day, I could see they were falling in love in real life



Truly there’s no way of knowing if they were falling in Love at that point in filming or not. They are actors who were playing people in love, so who can say what was acting and what was real at that point. We don’t know if that was one of the early scenes filmed or later in the shoot.
That they are actors can’t be ignored. The spark between Michael and Nicole in Shame is notable too, but they’ve said they didn’t start dating until they were promoting that film. So we know Michael can convey love as an actor before he feels it in life.
That’s not to say they were not falling in love by the time of that scene. Simply to say it’s a projection based on observation. I see nothing wrong with that. I just point it out in hopes that you’ll extend the same courtesy when others speculate as you have.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I just love these pictures from the day after the wedding!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I just love these pictures from the day after the wedding!!!



Beautiful pictures, they are both bursting with love and happiness [emoji177]


----------



## Morgane

scarlet555 said:


> For this kind of role, I can see her doing, but not every actress can play every role, NO LARA CROFT please....  I would prefer to see Angelina Jolie do another Lara Croft than this Alicia Vikander version with no pizzazz...


Jolie was perfect for 90s version of the character,but she was wrong,or at least her portrayal was totally wrong,for the version played by Vikander. And I know that a lot of fans of the new games like the fact that Vikander's Lara Croft doesn't look passive and completely inexperienced like the rebooted version. Actually,she seems to have some traits of  "classic" Lara,which makes sense for the character arc in the movie.



LibbyRuth said:


> It is speculation that Alicia was not in Davis to visit Michael's sister, but it's speculation well grounded in reason. As you said, we saw a pic of them going to dinner on Monday night. After that, we saw pics of Alicia in LA with a friend, but Michael did not appear to be around. Next up, Michael pops up Thursday and then over the weekend in Northern California where his sister lives, and Alicia pops up in London.  Based on what has been presented, it's reasonable to conclude that after they were together in LA, Michael went north to see his sister, Alicia was in LA a few days more then headed back to London. Why is it assumed that Alicia was not with Michael visiting his sister? Because none of the sightings of him after he left LA mentioned* Alicia. I'm being kind and suggesting she's a big enough star that if they'd been spotted together, that the mention would include both of them in Davis.*


But it's also possible that she was there the day before and they weren't seen/recognized by anyone, or someone saw and recognized them and didn't post anything on social media.. It's speculation,of course,but the point is that not everyone has social media accounts,public accounts,or feel the need to tweet about _everything_.



LibbyRuth said:


> *Every one of us is observing tidbits of lives and attaching assumptions, Therefore I have the facts on my side too. *Fact - there were multiple sightings of Michael in the town where his sister lives. Second fact: there were no sightings of Alicia in that same location, but were sightings of her in London during atime period that overlaps. Acknowledging the facts is only an issue when they don’t support a narrative you’re hoping for. It can also be an issue when incorrect intent is attached to observations, Please note I never objected to the fact that they were together over the holidays ... even without proof,


If they're spotted in Peru and a week later they're spotted in Mexico,I suppose that assuming they're on vacation together makes sense. But we don't know what they have to do in their everyday life.
If she's spotted with a friend somewhere else,I don't understand  the assumption that she's doesn't have anything to do and she's just spending time with friends instead of watching him racing,being with him NY,with his sister and so on.. Maybe she's in London for work because she has a film to promote,or maybe she has other things to do that require her presence there like every other person dealing with normal life.


----------



## Morgane

blueblues said:


> Notice the drop of sweat falling from her chin. #eyefordetails


Found this on twitter :


Ballerina's feet 

People who have done ballet for many years have always a peculiar way of moving their feet as if they want to mantain their turnout.


----------



## scarlet555

Morgane said:


> Jolie was perfect for 90s version of the character,but she was wrong,or at least her portrayal was totally wrong,for the version played by Vikander. And I know that a lot of fans of the new games like the fact that Vikander's Lara Croft doesn't look passive and completely inexperienced like the rebooted version. Actually,she seems to have some traits of  "classic" Lara,which makes sense for the character arc in the movie.
> 
> .



Vikander couldn’t look anymore passive and inexperienced.  She is the definition of passive and inexperienced which made her a good character for some of those roles which she was able to portray well, like the danish girl


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Jolie was perfect for 90s version of the character,but she was wrong,or at least her portrayal was totally wrong,for the version played by Vikander. And I know that a lot of fans of the new games like the fact that Vikander's Lara Croft doesn't look passive and completely inexperienced like the rebooted version. Actually,she seems to have some traits of  "classic" Lara,which makes sense for the character arc in the movie.
> 
> 
> But it's also possible that she was there the day before and they weren't seen/recognized by anyone, or someone saw and recognized them and didn't post anything on social media.. It's speculation,of course,but the point is that not everyone has social media accounts,public accounts,or feel the need to tweet about _everything_.
> 
> 
> If they're spotted in Peru and a week later they're spotted in Mexico,I suppose that assuming they're on vacation together makes sense. But we don't know what they have to do in their everyday life.
> If she's spotted with a friend somewhere else,I don't understand  the assumption that she's doesn't have anything to do and she's just spending time with friends instead of watching him racing,being with him NY,with his sister and so on.. Maybe she's in London for work because she has a film to promote,or maybe she has other things to do that require her presence there like every other person dealing with normal life.



Phew - like a breath of fresh air Morgane!

You’re quite right that not everyone who sees Michael/Alicia going about their daily lives broadcasts the fact on social media. When you consider the whole business it’s the exception rather than the norm; just focusing on Michael’s recent trip to Davis - he was there at least 4/5 days and there were just 3 “sightings” on social media when potentially there could have been hundreds! And that’s the same situation generally too, it’s rare for sightings to be posted on social media - days or even weeks can elapse between each one. 

Naturally when it comes to the sightings of Michael being in Davis nobody advocates it’s an “assumption” that he’s been there. But contrast that with sightings of him with Alicia, for example in Peru and Mexico .... suddenly they are “assumptions” they were there together and “proof” is required before that can be accepted as reliable! Double standards or what?! 

At some points we all speculate from time to time but there’s a big difference between wilfully disregarding all the indicators that they are a “normal” happily married couple and instead choosing to introduce “speculations” that hint at otherwise and trying to elevate these “speculations” to carry the same weight. Funny how all the speculation from certain quarters has a negative tinge too - it could have been commented that it’s a shame Alicia had to return to London when she did and couldn’t enjoy more time with Michael’s family. Instead the narrative is it’s “strange” she “chose” not to be there and indicates that she disregards his family ties by “choosing” to socialise with her friends in London instead. God forbid she could have work or personal reasons that require her to be in London and they opt for an alternative that reflects poorly on her. And it’s the same M.O. every - single - time. So transparent!


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Phew - like a breath of fresh air Morgane!
> 
> You’re quite right that not everyone who sees Michael/Alicia going about their daily lives broadcasts the fact on social media. When you consider the whole business it’s the exception rather than the norm; just focusing on Michael’s recent trip to Davis - he was there at least 4/5 days and there were just 3 “sightings” on social media when potentially there could have been hundreds! And that’s the same situation generally too, it’s rare for sightings to be posted on social media - days or even weeks can elapse between each one.
> 
> Naturally when it comes to the sightings of Michael being in Davis nobody advocates it’s an “assumption” that he’s been there. But contrast that with sightings of him with Alicia, for example in Peru and Mexico .... suddenly they are “assumptions” they were there together and “proof” is required before that can be accepted as reliable! Double standards or what?!
> 
> At some points we all speculate from time to time but there’s a big difference between wilfully disregarding all the indicators that they are a “normal” happily married couple and instead choosing to introduce “speculations” that hint at otherwise and trying to elevate these “speculations” to carry the same weight. Funny how all the speculation from certain quarters has a negative tinge too - it could have been commented that it’s a shame Alicia had to return to London when she did and couldn’t enjoy more time with Michael’s family. Instead the narrative is it’s “strange” she “chose” not to be there and indicates that she disregards his family ties by “choosing” to socialise with her friends in London instead. God forbid she could have work or personal reasons that require her to be in London and they opt for an alternative that reflects poorly on her. And it’s the same M.O. every - single - time. So transparent!


Except no one here ever expressed doubt about them being in Peru and Mexico.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hmmm....  think I sniff doubt...

“You seem to be taking issue with my speculating as I have ... but in trying to knock it down you say that they were in South America together for the best part of a month. How do you know that? Isn't it based on social media postings that gave clues, and then you drew conclusions?  So in other words, you've done the same thing I have - seeing clues and drawing conclusions”


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just going to leave these here:

"It was embarassing having sex with Alicia in front of the cameras, I would have prefered not to have so many peole around me. In some moments Derek lay under the bed telling us "oh, great, keep going!” which is definitely not the most ordinary thing: having sex in a room with many people who stare at you."

"Between us it was immediate - love at first sight- when we started knowing each other, but here I'd prefer to talk only about her formidable talent and her incredible passion about what she does, because I definitely prefer to keep some (private) things just for us. I think it's important to protect who and what you love."

http://www.affaritaliani.it/enterta...on-alicia-davanti-alle-telecamere-437781.html







No need for speculation, lol


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Hmmm....  think I sniff doubt...
> 
> “You seem to be taking issue with my speculating as I have ... but in trying to knock it down you say that they were in South America together for the best part of a month. How do you know that? Isn't it based on social media postings that gave clues, and then you drew conclusions?  So in other words, you've done the same thing I have - seeing clues and drawing conclusions”


If you took that as doubt they were together you misread. I didn’t say they weren’t together nor do I think that.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Phew - like a breath of fresh air Morgane!
> 
> You’re quite right that not everyone who sees Michael/Alicia going about their daily lives broadcasts the fact on social media. When you consider the whole business it’s the exception rather than the norm; just focusing on Michael’s recent trip to Davis - he was there at least 4/5 days and there were just 3 “sightings” on social media when potentially there could have been hundreds! And that’s the same situation generally too, it’s rare for sightings to be posted on social media - days or even weeks can elapse between each one.
> 
> Naturally when it comes to the sightings of Michael being in Davis nobody advocates it’s an “assumption” that he’s been there. But contrast that with sightings of him with Alicia, for example in Peru and Mexico .... suddenly they are “assumptions” they were there together and “proof” is required before that can be accepted as reliable! Double standards or what?!
> 
> At some points we all speculate from time to time but there’s a big difference between wilfully disregarding all the indicators that they are a “normal” happily married couple and instead choosing to introduce “speculations” that hint at otherwise and trying to elevate these “speculations” to carry the same weight. Funny how all the speculation from certain quarters has a negative tinge too - it could have been commented that it’s a shame Alicia had to return to London when she did and couldn’t enjoy more time with Michael’s family. Instead the narrative is it’s “strange” she “chose” not to be there and indicates that she disregards his family ties by “choosing” to socialise with her friends in London instead. God forbid she could have work or personal reasons that require her to be in London and they opt for an alternative that reflects poorly on her. And it’s the same M.O. every - single - time. So transparent!


Oh My God...yes to all of this!!!


----------



## readingnook

LibbyRuth said:


> Food for thought - when people who are her adoring fans talk about how they're probably going to start a family soon, they are also projecting their own expectations on Alicia (and MIchael).  Oddly, I don't see the same passionate objections to speculation when it goes along with that narrative. I can understand wanting people to view them as a couple in the same light that you do. _But can we be honest and say it's the actual info being speculated that is at issue, and not the fact that people naturally project their own wants on people?_



Italics mine.  It is?  It’s not?  Hmm.  I was very clear about what I already said.  Please don't make me party to your own assumptions when you reply and when you speculate, push your own narrative (I love this word), and offer your own unique brand of, uh, er, logic.  But thanks, I'll certainly keep this in mind next time you say something, especially if you say it makes sense.



LibbyRuth said:


> Truly there’s no way of knowing if they were falling in Love at that point in filming or not. They are actors who were playing people in love, so who can say what was acting and what was real at that point. We don’t know if that was one of the early scenes filmed or later in the shoot.
> That they are actors can’t be ignored. The spark between Michael and Nicole in Shame is notable too, but they’ve said they didn’t start dating until they were promoting that film. So we know Michael can convey love as an actor before he feels it in life.
> That’s not to say they were not falling in love by the time of that scene. Simply to say it’s a projection based on observation. I see nothing wrong with that. I just point it out in hopes that you’ll extend the same courtesy when others speculate as you have.



Dear all, I'm so disappointed that those on the set who said Michael and Alicia fell in love during the filming of this movie apparently lied.  Including Michael.  You know, he only said they met on the job.  He didn't actually say he fell in love.  That woman put words in his mouth.  I've been had... my narrative (I have a narrative apparently - where did that come from?  I just _love_ this word!  I might adopt it!) is not agreeing with facts.

Sorry @C-M,  I’ll not disturb the peace of Alicia’s thread, or at least I’ll try to keep my future smirking and guffawing to myself.  For the excitement I'll be sorry to let it go...remarkable really... it had some entertainment value to me at least...


----------



## readingnook

https://www.ebay.com/rpp/timesup/auctions

Update on Timesup Auctions.  Alicia Vikander's Louis Vuitton  - 7 bids, bidding now at $2800.  Leading bid is Meryl Streep's Gucci, 12 bids now at $4750.  2 days to go.

The site has some nice photos of the detailing, beading, etc.


----------



## scarlet555

Keep it coming... lol fun thread this is

Love seeing that she has fans.


----------



## LibbyRuth

readingnook said:


> Italics mine.  It is?  It’s not?  Hmm.  I was very clear about what I already said.  Please don't make me party to your own assumptions when you reply and when you speculate, push your own narrative (I love this word), and offer your own unique brand of, uh, er, logic.  But thanks, I'll certainly keep this in mind next time you say something, especially if you say it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all, I'm so disappointed that those on the set who said Michael and Alicia fell in love during the filming of this movie apparently lied.  Including Michael.  You know, he only said they met on the job.  He didn't actually say he fell in love.  That woman put words in his mouth.  I've been had... my narrative (I have a narrative apparently - where did that come from?  I just _love_ this word!  I might adopt it!) is not agreeing with facts.
> 
> Sorry @C-M,  I’ll not disturb the peace of Alicia’s thread, or at least I’ll try to keep my future smirking and guffawing to myself.  For the excitement I'll be sorry to let it go...remarkable really... it had some entertainment value to me at least...



I'll be honest - including you (and others) in my comment about making assumptions is the kind approach that gives maximum consideration of a person's sanity. If a person is making declarations about a celebrity couple's relationship that are NOT assumptions, than they come from a place of delusion believing that you know people who you don't know. I think more of you than that. While I dont know you, I believe you are sane and therefore, like me and others, are drawing conclusions and making assumptions from the bits and pieces of celebrity's lives that we get to see.


----------



## scarlet555

maximo33 said:


> To be fair, Alicia is no longer an ambassador for Louis Vuitton, but now she is Emma Stone.
> For second I would not say that Alicia is an icon of fashion.
> Real icons were Audrey Hepburn, Marylin, Jacqueline Kennedy.
> unbeatables



Alicia cannot be compared to Audrey Hepburn, Marylin, and Jacqueline Kennedy!  Compared to those women, she is laughable, she is not beautiful like them, she is just average thin actress that is super hyped.  I believe LibbyRuth was being sarcastic and agreeing with you, that's how I took it anyway.


----------



## Just Askin

[QUOTE = "readingnook, post: 31990416, member: 610665"] Italics mine. It is? It's not? Hmm. I was very clear about what I already said. Please do not make me party to your own assumptions when you reply and when you speculate, push your own narratives, and offer your own unique brand of, uh, er, logic. But thanks, I'll certainly keep this in mind next time you say something, especially if you say it makes sense.



Dear all, I'm so disappointed that Michael and Alicia said they were in love during the filming of this movie apparently lied. Including Michael. Met on the job. He did not really say he fell in love. That woman put words in his mouth. I've been had ... my narrative (I have a narrative apparently - where did That come from? I just _love_ this word! I might adopt it!) Is not agreeing with facts.

Sorry @CM, I'll not disturb the peace of Alicia's thread, or at least I'll try to keep my future smirking and guffawing to myself. For the excitement I would be sorry to let it go ... remarkably ... it had some entertainment value to me at least ... [/ QUOTE]
 I'm sorry you are having to put up with the same sort of negative comments we have on Michael’s thread. I was hoping they would stay contained but no such luck. The ignore button works well. I can’t imagine what someone gets out of spending soooo much time disliking someone.


----------



## threadbender

Just Askin said:


> [QUOTE = "readingnook, post: 31990416, member: 610665"] Italics mine. It is? It's not? Hmm. I was very clear about what I already said. Please do not make me party to your own assumptions when you reply and when you speculate, push your own narratives, and offer your own unique brand of, uh, er, logic. But thanks, I'll certainly keep this in mind next time you say something, especially if you say it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all, I'm so disappointed that Michael and Alicia said they were in love during the filming of this movie apparently lied. Including Michael. Met on the job. He did not really say he fell in love. That woman put words in his mouth. I've been had ... my narrative (I have a narrative apparently - where did That come from? I just _love_ this word! I might adopt it!) Is not agreeing with facts.
> 
> Sorry @CM, I'll not disturb the peace of Alicia's thread, or at least I'll try to keep my future smirking and guffawing to myself. For the excitement I would be sorry to let it go ... remarkably ... it had some entertainment value to me at least ... [/ QUOTE]
> I'm sorry you are having to put up with the same sort of negative comments we have on Michael’s thread. I was hoping they would stay contained but no such luck. The ignore button works well. I can’t imagine what someone gets out of spending soooo much time disliking someone.


I don't get it either. The extent of the hatred and snarkiness is really over the top. There are plenty of celebrities that I think badly of. I am not going to hang with their fans and say all sorts of negative comments. Now, if there were to be something said that I absolutely knew to be untrue, I might state that but to just constantly post insulting, rude things? no


----------



## pearlyqueen

Has anyone told Louis Vuitton that Alicia is no longer a brand ambassador for them??

Answer - no - because it’s not true.

Are some people so triggered to snark on Alicia that they invent claims or make silly assumptions? 

Always best to stick with facts, or at least ensure assumptions are based on reliable evidence rather than motivated by negative attitudes.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carlpsmom said:


> I don't get it either. The extent of the hatred and snarkiness is really over the top. There are plenty of celebrities that I think badly of. I am not going to hang with their fans and say all sorts of negative comments. Now, if there were to be something said that I absolutely knew to be untrue, I might state that but to just constantly post insulting, rude things? no



I’ve given up trying to fathom the motivation or what they get out of it...


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Italics mine.  It is?  It’s not?  Hmm.  I was very clear about what I already said.  Please don't make me party to your own assumptions when you reply and when you speculate, push your own narrative (I love this word), and offer your own unique brand of, uh, er, logic.  But thanks, I'll certainly keep this in mind next time you say something, especially if you say it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all, I'm so disappointed that those on the set who said Michael and Alicia fell in love during the filming of this movie apparently lied.  Including Michael.  You know, he only said they met on the job.  He didn't actually say he fell in love.  That woman put words in his mouth.  I've been had... my narrative (I have a narrative apparently - where did that come from?  I just _love_ this word!  I might adopt it!) is not agreeing with facts.
> 
> Sorry @C-M,  I’ll not disturb the peace of Alicia’s thread, or at least I’ll try to keep my future smirking and guffawing to myself.  For the excitement I'll be sorry to let it go...remarkable really... it had some entertainment value to me at least...



Tut tut, don’t tell me there are rumours that the producer and director were lying about Michael and Alicia falling in love during the filming of TLBO? And Michael lying too?? Actually the interviewer asked Michael if it was true that they fell in love making the film and the first word of his response was “Yes”.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I can hardly wait!!!!!!!


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> https://www.ebay.com/rpp/timesup/auctions
> 
> Update on Timesup Auctions.  Alicia Vikander's Louis Vuitton  - 7 bids, bidding now at $2800.  Leading bid is Meryl Streep's Gucci, 12 bids now at $4750.  2 days to go.
> 
> The site has some nice photos of the detailing, beading, etc.


I looked up the auction for Alicia and you're right about the detailing of the dress, its so beautiful and to see the awesome work that many people put in the beading and tailoring testament of having a fashion house as Louis Vuitton making you clothes. 

Alicia is one of the few who are ambassadors of Louis Vuitton that has been getting the better of the clothes (she has more hits than misses) unlike Michelle Williams, Jennifer Connelly and many others so I hope for her promo tour with Lara Croft that she gets some really clothes from them.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Spanish trailer for Sumergence (Inmersión)


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> I'm sorry you are having to put up with the same sort of negative comments we have on Michael’s thread. I was hoping they would stay contained but no such luck. The ignore button works well. I can’t imagine what someone gets out of spending soooo much time disliking someone.



Hey there!  Yes I've noticed a lot of people have their ignore buttons on.  It makes for a more peaceful experience I'm sure.


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> I looked up the auction for Alicia and you're right about the detailing of the dress, its so beautiful and to see the awesome work that many people put in the beading and tailoring testament of having a fashion house as Louis Vuitton making you clothes.
> 
> Alicia is one of the few who are ambassadors of Louis Vuitton that has been getting the better of the clothes (she has more hits than misses) unlike Michelle Williams, Jennifer Connelly and many others so I hope for her promo tour with Lara Croft that she gets some really clothes from them.



Yes it always blows me away how much work goes into those dresses, and then they only get worn for one event!


----------



## readingnook

LibbyRuth said:


> Seeing as this is Alicia's thread, I'm puzzled as to why you'd write a post that is primarily about me.



I've been reported for off topic drama and must stay on topic.  Do you mind if I borrow your last words to me since they are about Alicia?





@maximo33
*Seeing as this is Alicia's thread*, please keep your photo posts related to Alicia and minimize _unrelated_ posts of Michael Fassbender.  He does have a thread for that.  We do like her husband, love him, and in general we like his photos or videos as long as they're related to topics we're discussing.  Just a friendly reminder!


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Tivo

pearlyqueen said:


> Just going to leave these here:
> 
> "It was embarassing having sex with Alicia in front of the cameras, I would have prefered not to have so many peole around me. In some moments Derek lay under the bed telling us "oh, great, keep going!” which is definitely not the most ordinary thing: having sex in a room with many people who stare at you."
> 
> "Between us it was immediate - love at first sight- when we started knowing each other, but here I'd prefer to talk only about her formidable talent and her incredible passion about what she does, because I definitely prefer to keep some (private) things just for us. I think it's important to protect who and what you love."
> 
> http://www.affaritaliani.it/enterta...on-alicia-davanti-alle-telecamere-437781.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for speculation, lol



I really like them together. Their love seems so genuine. If they’re faking it both deserve Oscars.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I love Alicia’s dimples [emoji7]


Saw this today and remembered your comment. I never noticed them that much before.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Her hair looks really good there. She should wear it like that more often.  A lot of time I think her updos are pulled to tight to her head.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I forgot to add this was the night she met Michael, albeit not properly just yet!


----------



## readingnook

Update on timesup auction.

Top 5:
Alicia’s LV at $6600, 10 bids. (Jumped from $2800 in 3 bids)
Dakota Johnson’s Gucci at $6001
Emma Stone’s LV at $5900
Margot Robbie’s Gucci at $5300
Meryl Streep’s Vera Wang at $4750

Ends in 10 hours.


readingnook said:


> https://www.ebay.com/rpp/timesup/auctions
> 
> Update on Timesup Auctions.  Alicia Vikander's Louis Vuitton  - 7 bids, bidding now at $2800.  Leading bid is Meryl Streep's Gucci, 12 bids now at $4750.  2 days to go.
> 
> The site has some nice photos of the detailing, beading, etc.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia has just been awarded with the Honorary Nordic Dragon Award at the Gothenburg Film Festival:



And arriving earlier:


----------



## readingnook

Thanks!!  It's awesome to see her, see how she's enjoying being home (since yesterday apparently).  Nice opening to the festival.  Audience has a lot of cellphones out, perhaps we'll see more footage.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Part of her speech:

"We've been separated. Forced to compete for work. We've been told we have to fight against each other and watch our backs. But something's changed. As if we've all suddenly realised that there's not only room for one of us. We're sisters. Not competitors." - Alicia on #MeToo


----------



## readingnook

Update on timesup auction, now ended.  As far as I can tell

Top 10
1.  Chanel Haute Couture - Worn by Caitriona Balfe - $20,000 (starting price $20,000)
2.  Gucci - Worn by Margot Robbie - $8700 (starting price $2500)
both dresses bought by same buyer

3.  Gucci - Worn by Dakota Johnson  - $7600 (starting price $2500)
4.  Armani Worn by Laura Dern  - $7500 (starting price $7500)
5. Louis Vuitton - Worn by Emma Stone  - $6700 (starting price $2500) 
6.  Louis Vuitton - Worn by Alicia Vikander  - $6600 (starting price $2500)
both LV bought by same buyer on automatic bids (_not_ the same buyer who bought the first two dresses)

7.  Prada -Worn by Diane Kruger - $5750 (starting price $2500)
8.  Ronald van der Kemp - Worn by Emma Watson - $4,950.00 (starting price $2500)
9.  Vera Wang - Worn by Meryl Streep - $4,750.00 (starting price $2500)
10. Tom Ford - Worn by Gal Gadot - $4,200.00 (starting price $1500)


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3946852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of her speech:
> 
> "We've been separated. Forced to compete for work. We've been told we have to fight against each other and watch our backs. But something's changed. As if we've all suddenly realised that there's not only room for one of us. We're sisters. Not competitors." - Alicia on #MeToo



That’s awesome!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Pics from IG
http://instagram.com/gbgfilmfestival


----------



## pearlyqueen

More pics from Getty
	

		
			
		

		
	







And one with her Dad:


----------



## pearlyqueen

A short clip of her speaking in English... she says she’s overwhelmed.


----------



## threadbender

When I see a photo of Alicia smiling, it really is contagious. I find myself smiling in response.


----------



## readingnook

http://variety.com/2018/film/festiv...nder-nordic-honorary-dragon-award-1202678506/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oh, I love Wes and Michael, I’m not familiar with Andrea’s work, and I’m lukewarm on Sofia (her style is on point though).


----------



## readingnook

.


----------



## readingnook

I wish we had seen the montage they prepared.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oh, I love Wes and Michael, I’m not familiar with Andrea’s work, and I’m lukewarm on Sofia (her style is on point though).



Andrea Arnold was the director of one of Michael’s earliest and highly acclaimed films “Fish Tank” - you should check it out! It won a BAFTA in 2010 for Best British Film.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I did watch Fish Tank and really liked it too.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Andrea Arnold was the director of one of Michael’s earliest and highly acclaimed films “Fish Tank” - you should check it out! It won a BAFTA in 2010 for Best British Film.



I have not seen Fish Tank.  What is it about?


----------



## LibbyRuth

readingnook said:


> I have not seen Fish Tank.  What is it about?


It’s about a teen girl who is somewhat on her own in life growing up with a mom who doesn’t put a lot into mothering and a younger sister. She has a love of dancing but no one to really help her to channel that. Michael plays a new boyfriend for her mom who takes an interest in her life and plays a big role in the story in terms of how that impacts her. 

From what many have said about the way Andrea works she has a unique way of directing, often not giving actors the full script so they find out where the characters are going through the journey. She also often has actors go through scenes silently so they focus on movement instead of the words.


----------



## pearlyqueen

With Lisa doing press this afternoon


----------



## pearlyqueen

Several pics here and her speech yesterday:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nder-laments-Hollywood-lack-strong-women.html




Press call today


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

src: tumblr and Twitter


----------



## readingnook

This was the montage I was looking for.  I love her voice in this unfamiliar language which I've only heard in Pure so far.  I love everything about this moment, including how her mom was beaming the whole time and how her dad was recording the whole thing.  I love how she says how meaningful it is to her, to be back home.  I love how the whole thing was not perfectly perfect but natural, and how nervous she was at the beginning.

I also started laughing because there were moments I was distracted by her ring.  It was blinding me.  You can see it at 3.50 7.34 ...As you know I'm still waiting for a good closeup of that thing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia at the Euphoria premiere in Gothenburg this evening:


----------



## readingnook

Thank you for the pics.


----------



## pearlyqueen

There are pics on Getty now - here are a couple:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

HQ from photocall!  src: http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=664


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia with a little fan!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More Alicia with fans.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Two different shots with Lisa! scr: http://vikander-alicia.us/gallery/


----------



## readingnook

I stumbled onto this listing with short blurb, of all of Alicia's work (including her TV work and voice work, including minor and uncredited work) to date.  A total of 31 listings beginning in 2002 (age 14 approx) up to Euphoria, not including TR and Freakshift.  Not especially new or well researched but easier to read than imdb.  The Rain and Darkness of Truth are notable in 2007, 6th and 7th on the list.

https://www.cinemascandinavia.com/a...ecipient-of-the-nordic-honorary-dragon-award/

It ends with a small mention that Freakshift will be released in 2018.  I don't know if that's accurate.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I’ll leave this beauty here!


----------



## August_Lee

more pics

















src 1 2 3 4


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

I didn't see this posted, sorry it was


and here is _My name is Love_ with English subtitles on YouTube [NSFW]


----------



## Tivo

She has great hair and always seems so nice.


----------



## Gal4Dior

I really love her style, but those suede camel shoes with a thick heels need to go!! It’s so dowdy!


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> I didn't see this posted, sorry it was
> 
> 
> and here is _My name is Love_ with English subtitles on YouTube [NSFW]




Thanks for that link, August.


----------



## August_Lee

I think we all kinda knew who designed this but there are times she does wear other designers


----------



## Selayang430

In another seminar


----------



## blueblues

Submergence trailer on YouTube. I still don't know how this story can be told, but it sure looks beautiful.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

At the Euphoria premiere tonight. scr: http://alicia-vikander.us/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=241


----------



## readingnook

Thanks!


blueblues said:


> Submergence trailer on YouTube. I still don't know how this story can be told, but it sure looks beautiful.




I am at least looking forward to the scenery and seeing Alicia on screen - I'm not sure how the story will agree with me.  Alicia's preference for these thoughtful storylines is really hard for me - I prefer mindless things like The Man from UNCLE lol.  Pure was difficult but amazing!  I saw it via internet cast with two friends and we were all speechless.


----------



## pearlyqueen

At the royal dinner tonight in Stockholm, Alicia on the arm of the Swedish Prime Minister. She is seated between him and Prince William at dinner.


----------



## allthebags16

She always looks flawless.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Her dress for this dinner really surprised me. Most of other women are in full length gowns for a black tie dinner.  Alicia's dress looks like she tried to dress like Kate instead of for a black tie event. That's a nice touch to pay tribute to the guest of honor, but i think she should have tried to copy an evening gown and not the kind of dress Kate would wear to tour a school during the day.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Stellan Skarsgard escorts the Prime Minister’s wife into dinner


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> Stellan Skarsgard escorts the Prime Minister’s wife into dinner


Wow, look at her, flaunting her ankles!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> Wow, look at her, flaunting her ankles!!!



LOL [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Stefan Lofven - Prime Minister of Sweden - posted this on Instagram


----------



## LibbyRuth

The prime minster's wife?  It's a more formal dress that Alicia's, so my point still stands. That dress is a more formal fabric, and has adornments that dress it up.  Alicia's dress looks like something girls in a high school show choir would wear to perform - dresses that had been handed down for decades. As I said, I could totally see Kate wearing Alicia's dress for a daytime visit somewhere.  I could not see Kate wearing Ulla's dress to a daytime event.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> Wow, look at her, flaunting her ankles!!!



I love this reference btw! Eddie Redmayne would have been proud.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> I love this reference btw!



Too funny .... fancy the Prime Minister’s wife not wearing a ball gown - what was she thinking of [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

https://www.vogue.com/article/kate-...is-vuitton-sweden-celebrity-royal-style-story

https://www.expressen.se/noje/alicia-vikander-stralar-pa-kungliga-middagen/


----------



## Morgane

Her dress is appropriate,in my opinion. Princess Victoria wasn't wearing a floor lenght dress either. It's very simple (like her style in general) but elegant.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> At the Euphoria premiere tonight. scr: http://alicia-vikander.us/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=241


I think this is the best LV I've seen among those with that type of sleeves. It's dangerous territory..



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> HQ from photocall!  src: http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=664


These shots are beautiful. The arched foot makes an appeareance too.. I don't like the shoes,but this is totally her style.  And I really like her acceptance speech.


----------



## Morgane

This should be her first role:



Other footage from her  training:


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> I think this is the best LV I've seen among those with that type of sleeves. It's dangerous territory..



I actually said the same thing when I saw the dress. I believe this is the first time she worn one of those infamous  LV dresses and this is probably the best of those kind


----------



## blueblues

They said she is too soft and sweet looking for Lara. Well, it’s called acting.


----------



## LibbyRuth

blueblues said:


> They said she is too soft and sweet looking for Lara. Well, it’s called acting.




If she’s that tough, she should do a promotional stunt by getting in the ring with Rhonda Rousey instead of releasing a highly edited video and claiming to be an MMA fighter.


----------



## readingnook

I love her dress!  And I love the way they chose to do this intimate style reception/ dinner. 



blueblues said:


> They said she is too soft and sweet looking for Lara. Well, it’s called acting.




I can see all the muscle weight she gained!  Cool!


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> This should be her first role:



Yes that was the first listing!




pearlyqueen said:


> Too funny .... fancy the Prime Minister’s wife not wearing a ball gown - what was she thinking of [emoji23][emoji23]


Of course Alicia was appropriately dressed.  Was that ever in question?    I do also love how the two highlighted women wore color. LV got quite a lot of mileage from Alicia last night.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia is going to be on a tv show back home tomorrow night. Here are some pictures from the interview. She eat an insect and that didn’t go well.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More!
src for both sets: http://www.a-vikander.org/photos/thumbnails.php?album=275


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Pictures from the dinner on Tuesday. I love this dress, especially the color!
http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=668


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia will be on Graham Norton on February 16


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Pictures from the dinner on Tuesday. I love this dress, especially the color!
> http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=668




The last pic is lovely...


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


>



15 times hahaha


----------



## readingnook

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> 15 times hahaha


I don’t blame him lol. It’s adorable!

How many of us can say at 9 years old we were going to do something and actually did just that... it’s amazing.


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia is going to be on a tv show back home tomorrow night. Here are some pictures from the interview. She eat an insect and that didn’t go well.


I like this look a lot. Has anyone whatched the show? The other two interviews were very good.

I second this:


----------



## Morgane

TIFF potrait:







I didn't know that she was photographed for the Chanel Little Black Jacket Exhibition. It seems that Lagerfeld took  the pics:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just saw this on IG:




Details of how to watch the interview Alicia gave on Skavlan.

The other interview, that contains the clip of Michael watching her on YouTube, will be broadcast in Sweden on Monday morning - look forward to that one!


----------



## Blueberry12

It was a fun interview. I like Skavlan.

I am planning to see Euphoria today if I make it in time.


----------



## readingnook

I like him too, I saw Alicia's previous two interviews with him.  I saw the NRK video but - (translation needed)


----------



## Blueberry12

At the cinema now. Euphoria starts in a few minutes.

I am very curious.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Awesome! Do let us know how you like it.


----------



## Blueberry12

I really liked the movie. It was very good but sad.

Great performances .


----------



## threadbender

I think she is so pretty. Either she is an extraordinary actress, beyond Hepburn or Streep level, or she is a genuinely nice person. I think I like her look because it is not over the top beautiful. She seems approachable. All of that (except the pretty) may be an act but, if it is, it is a good one.
I am sorry people hate her so much but I am hopeful she either doesn't know and/or doesn't care.
She makes me smile. I like her husband too. They both appear to be pleasant people, not arrogant or cruel. They are both really nice to look at. There are some celebrities that, while talented and good-looking, seem aloof and full of themselves. These two don't. Hope it is true!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carlpsmom said:


> I think she is so pretty. Either she is an extraordinary actress, beyond Hepburn or Streep level, or she is a genuinely nice person. I think I like her look because it is not over the top beautiful. She seems approachable. All of that (except the pretty) may be an act but, if it is, it is a good one.
> I am sorry people hate her so much but I am hopeful she either doesn't know and/or doesn't care.
> She makes me smile. I like her husband too. They both appear to be pleasant people, not arrogant or cruel. They are both really nice to look at. There are some celebrities that, while talented and good-looking, seem aloof and full of themselves. These two don't. Hope it is true!



My experiences of Michael over the years confirm your thoughts, a really nice down to earth man with no discernible ego, very engaging and a little shy. I’ve only met Alicia once but she gave off a similar vibe and she is really stunning in the flesh - easy to see why it was love at first sight with these two - they seem made for each other.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Full details of all the attendees at the Royal Dinner, plus the menu for anyone interested:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...idge-sweden-royal-couple-keep-warm-watch-ice/


----------



## Blueberry12

^

The blackberry soufflé with chocolate ganache sounds lovely.


----------



## readingnook

I'm a big fan of menus.  Thanks!


----------



## readingnook

Blueberry12 said:


> I really liked the movie. It was very good but sad.
> 
> Great performances .



Oh, darnit.  I really don't want to cry and I know I will!


----------



## readingnook

carlpsmom said:


> I think she is so pretty. Either she is an extraordinary actress, beyond Hepburn or Streep level, or she is a genuinely nice person. I think I like her look because it is not over the top beautiful. She seems approachable. All of that (except the pretty) may be an act but, if it is, it is a good one.
> I am sorry people hate her so much but I am hopeful she either doesn't know and/or doesn't care.
> She makes me smile. I like her husband too. They both appear to be pleasant people, not arrogant or cruel. They are both really nice to look at. There are some celebrities that, while talented and good-looking, seem aloof and full of themselves. These two don't. Hope it is true!



I like your sentiments, in the same spirit as what led me here to Alicia's thread.


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> TIFF potrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that she was photographed for the Chanel Little Black Jacket Exhibition. It seems that Lagerfeld took  the pics:




I have never seen this clip, thanks Morgane.  Very inspiring!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Morgane

https://www.usatoday.com/amp/1085704001


> They don’t tell you that this practice will immediately channel all of your aggression and drain every ounce of your energy. They also don’t tell you that holding the pad while someone else hits it, well, that makes your head throb.
> But that wasn't where my workout ended: A variety of squats, bear crawls, push-ups, assisted chin-ups and medicine ball tosses followed.
> Vikander did those exercises for an hour a day for six or seven days a week leading up to filming, in addition to training in rock climbing, swimming and more intensive MMA skills like chokeholds. While filming, she'd train every morning before makeup, which sometimes meant 4 a.m. gym visits.
> "She's super-tough and hard-working," says Lygdback.





> Those snack options included artichoke hummus (yum) and quinoa tabbouleh with feta, mint and lemon (delish).
> “For me, it’s important that if you know what you’re doing, you can actually have good food and enjoy it,” Lygdback says. “And you’ll have a six-pack after eating it.”
> But Vikander did even better.
> The actress developed an eight-pack.
> “You don’t see that too much in the movie, but she’s got an eight-pack” of abdominal muscles, says Lygdback. “I’m really proud about her core.”
> Though not visible onscreen, Vikander’s strong core was crucial for preventing serious injury while she was getting beaten up onscreen. It helped her handle a variety of extreme stunts, including swimming in ice-cold water and getting thrown around on a raft.
> _Vikander, a serious actor and athlete, isn’t someone who has trouble working hard. Instead, “she needs someone like me (to say), 'It’s OK. We’re going to take a step back. Take a day off. Relax,' " he says.
> 
> On the other hand, Lygdback can also motivate someone to keep going. In my experience, mid chin-up, one genuine cheer of "You're doing awesome!" from the bearded trainer is enough to inspire me to churn out two more sets, even when I feel as if I'm on the brink of passing out.
> Apparently, my body could handle it. For a day.
> As for months of this routine? Well, I'll leave that to Vikander.
> _



I think  Michael did some rock climbing with her in London because I remember that someone  took a pic with him at the gym.

Her back was already impressive at last year's Oscars:


----------



## readingnook

Yeah, I remember seeing her at the Oscars 2017.  Her back!


----------



## August_Lee

The dress in the last picture is gorgeous


----------



## Selayang430

《Io Donna del Corriere della Sera 》2018，February photographer：Carter Smith) source : weibo


----------



## LibbyRuth

This is from an interview with Alicia that was excerpted today by Alicia Vikander news. This question came right after she answered one about meeting Michael at TIFF before they did TLBO together.  Am I the only one that finds it strange that when talking about how her life has changed in 3 years, right after talking about Michael, she focuses on work and friends and not in how her life changed by being with the man who is now her husband?


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Full details of all the attendees at the Royal Dinner, plus the menu for anyone interested:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...idge-sweden-royal-couple-keep-warm-watch-ice/



@pearlyqueen  Is this a complete list?  I'm looking for Alicia's plus one?  The one she was supposed to have brought?  Dude, don't tell me now that The Telegraph isn't reliable.  I am fully expecting it to be the last word.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> @pearlyqueen  Is this a complete list?  I'm looking for Alicia's plus one?  The one she was supposed to have brought?  Dude, don't tell me now that The Telegraph isn't reliable.  I am fully expecting it to be the last word.



Lol, the Daily Telegraph is very reliable, it’s a broadsheet, not a tabloid.

As we can see Alicia did not bring a plus one to the royal dinner and Stellan Skarsgard did not bring his wife either. Some people just like to spread and perpetuate false “information”for some bizarre reason, and I’m sure they will continue to circulate despite the complete guest list being available.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, the Daily Telegraph is very reliable, it’s a broadsheet, not a tabloid.
> 
> As we can see Alicia did not bring a plus one to the royal dinner and Stellan Skarsgard did not bring his wife either. Some people just like to spread and perpetuate lies for some bizarre reason, and I’m sure they will continue to circulate despite the complete guest list being available.



Someone should tell Alicia to stop spreading lies about herself. When she was talking about the dinner on Skavlan, she talked about how she "and her friend" talked to William about The Crown.  And Skarsgard did in fact bring his wife - she received mention in the Swedish press.


----------



## readingnook

Selayang430 said:


> 《Io Donna del Corriere della Sera 》2018，February photographer：Carter Smith) source : weibo
> 
> View attachment 3958935
> 
> View attachment 3958937
> View attachment 3958938
> 
> View attachment 3958939



I do like that dress.  It reminds of Senegalese national costume though (might be coincidence because I've just been reading about Macron's visit with the World Bank President).  I'd love to see her wear more color everyday too, even though I love her very neutral pared down Scandi wardrobe.  Still looking for source of those mustard shoes (that everyone thinks are ugly).


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Someone should tell Alicia to stop spreading lies about herself. When she was talking about the dinner on Skavlan, she talked about how she "and her friend" talked to William about The Crown.  And Skarsgard did in fact bring his wife - she received mention in the Swedish press.


Considering you happily admit to running a tumblr account that’s main objective is to trash Alicia, I find it  hard to see your comments about Alicia being posted on her thread, as anything other than blatant baiting.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, the Daily Telegraph is very reliable, it’s a broadsheet, not a tabloid.
> 
> As we can see Alicia did not bring a plus one to the royal dinner and Stellan Skarsgard did not bring his wife either. Some people just like to spread and perpetuate false “information”for some bizarre reason, and I’m sure they will continue to circulate despite the complete guest list being available.



Thanks, PQ.  I appreciate your posting that list - it means something to me not to have to rely on rumours esp on this thread.  Wasn't really an issue for me until I read other things, but next time I'll trust my instincts and look for the source.  @Just Askin  Or should I say look AT the source?  (nice to see you here btw, the bringer of interesting information too!    dare i ask?)


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Considering you happily admit to running a tumblr account that’s main objective is to trash Alicia, I find it  hard to see your comments about Alicia being posted on her thread, as anything other than blatant baiting.



I'm sorry, the information you have stated here is not true. As someone who insists on articles to back up any statement, I'm confident that you'd never be able to find anything in writing to back up what has never been stated because it is not true.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Considering you happily admit to running a tumblr account that’s main objective is to trash Alicia, I find it  hard to see your comments about Alicia being posted on her thread, as anything other than blatant baiting.



I’m very surprised that somebody who suggests on their tumblr blog that any time Alicia refers to or mentions her husband she is somehow validating herself through marriage, should then criticise her for not discussing her husband in interviews ... Can’t have it both ways...


----------



## Hackensack

I wished they had TALKED to each other the first time they danced at TIFF or Bafta--would have saved all of us a lot of time and worry!
Because they're perfect for each other.
(This probably belongs in their joint thread, but I was thinking of the interview just posted here.)


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook

Where is the full interview?


----------



## LibbyRuth

readingnook said:


> Where is the full interview?


IoDona magazine - the excerpt I pulled was from the translation that was posted on Alicia Vikander News' twitter feed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I wished they had TALKED to each other the first time they danced at TIFF or Bafta--would have saved all of us a lot of time and worry!
> Because they're perfect for each other.
> (This probably belongs in their joint thread, but I was thinking of the interview just posted here.)



I can’t really understand why it should be an issue? Alicia had a boyfriend at the time of TIFF and BAFTA.


----------



## readingnook

Hackensack said:


> I wished they had TALKED to each other the first time they danced at TIFF or Bafta--would have saved all of us a lot of time and worry!
> Because they're perfect for each other.
> (This probably belongs in their joint thread, but I was thinking of the interview just posted here.)



Aww - I imagine it would have been something to watch.  Didn't he wear her earring at some point?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I can’t really understand why it should be an issue? Alicia had a boyfriend at the time of TIFF and BAFTA.


Ahaha, I forgot about the boyfriend.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> I can’t really understand why it should be an issue? Alicia had a boyfriend at the time of TIFF and BAFTA.



Fate. If they had talked then, she may have turned him down because of the boyfriend, then she may have been turned off by all the Magdelina drama he had after that.  Because they didn't talk then, they were ready for it when it happened.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Aww - I imagine it would have been something to watch.  Didn't he wear her earring at some point?



Yes but not at those events. That was at a dinner in Cannes in May 2015, by then they were a couple.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Aww - I imagine it would have been something to watch.  Didn't he wear her earring at some point?


They were already dating at Cannes 2015 when he wore her earrings.


----------



## readingnook

Ah!  I see!  That's a cuter story : )  I'm obviously confusing my timeline.  

I still wish I could have seen them dance.


----------



## jcsepjj

The Telegraph did not mention all the guest, just the "famous" ones. There was around 30 guests at the dinner. Alicia brought her best friend who lives in Stockholm.


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> The Telegraph did not mention all the guest, just the "famous" ones. There was around 30 guests at the dinner. Alicia brought her best friend who lives in Stockholm.
> 
> View attachment 3959512



Fair enough, I stand corrected.


----------



## readingnook

jcsepjj said:


> The Telegraph did not mention all the guest, just the "famous" ones. There was around 30 guests at the dinner. Alicia brought her best friend who lives in Stockholm.
> 
> View attachment 3959512



Nice to see you here!  The Guardian was not the Last Word!


----------



## readingnook

@Just Askin   What tumblr blog are you talking about?  This is news to me.  Are you allowed to post links here?

eta.  This just makes so much sense imo and everything falls into place.  Thanks.


----------



## readingnook

But I stand here shell shocked about a certain poster here.  OMG.  But this somehow doesn't suprise me.  Only I think, I'll say again what I said on the other thread about deliberately seeking attention.  Darn it!


----------



## mollie12

I'm so confused.  What interview were people talking about?


----------



## readingnook

I found it and I'll post it here.  It's the translation of the magazine that came out today.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> I'm so confused.  What interview were people talking about?


You can read it here!


Click here to read the rest: https://mobile.twitter.com/aliciavnews


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook

I love this interview!  I love how little bits and pieces we already knew are added to.
This is my favorite part.


----------



## readingnook

I love that Alicia seems to be - the same person from 7 or 8 years ago when she started working outside Sweden.  I know she was worried that being away would change things for her and I'm glad to see her a bit relaxed about that now.  Her friends are a big part of her life and I'm happy for her.

Only question I have about this is when the pics were taken.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> I'm sorry, the information you have stated here is not true. As someone who insists on articles to back up any statement, I'm confident that you'd never be able to find anything in writing to back up what has never been stated because it is not true.


Which bit is not true?


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> @Just Askin   What tumblr blog are you talking about?  This is news to me.  Are you allowed to post links here?
> 
> eta.  This just makes so much sense imo and everything falls into place.  Thanks.


I’ll DM you.


----------



## Autumn2014

readingnook said:


> View attachment 3959565
> 
> 
> I love that Alicia seems to be - the same person from 7 or 8 years ago when she started working outside Sweden.  I know she was worried that being away would change things for her and I'm glad to see her a bit relaxed about that now.  Her friends are a big part of her life and I'm happy for her.
> 
> Only question I have about this is when the pics were taken.



Yeah, I love how she's still close to the women she's been friends with for years.  The friends she made as a young girl in Stockholm are still her core inner circle along with some she made her early days in London. Quite admirable to have such loyalty and longevity in relationships.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Autumn2014 said:


> Yeah, I love how she's still close to the women she's been friends with for years.  The friends she made as a young girl in Stockholm are still her core inner circle along with some she made her early days in London. Quite admirable to have such loyalty and longevity in relationships.



Very similar to Michael’s set of friends too [emoji3]


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Which bit is not true?


Admitting to running a blog where the main objective is trashing Alicia, and baiting.
Over the weekend you complained about posters who comment but don’t contribute content. Now it appears you are unhappy with contributing content.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Admitting to running a blog where the main objective is trashing Alicia, and baiting.
> Over the weekend you complained about posters who comment but don’t contribute content. Now it appears you are unhappy with contributing content.


But you did admit it and the majority of posts are trashing Alicia. Not gonna disagree on those points surely.
I didn’t actually accuse you of baiting....I just said that’s how the scenario looks to me. Entitled to my opinion, right?
Not complaining about adding content at all...just concerned about motive.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Your description of my blog is incorrect. In fact, some readers have gotten passed at me for things I refuse to attack Alicia for including her body shape, rumors of drug use, and claims she was involved in any way beyond professionally with Harvey Weinstein. I’ve also pissed people off when I’ve said she looked good at events and declined to participate in talk about when her marriage will end. That’s just the Alicia talk, but there is a lot more discussed, and if you look at the content I generate (as opposed to asks received) very little of it is about Alicia. 
Now this thread is about Alicia, not me. So can we return to subjects that focus on her, like how it doesn’t occur to her that meeting and marrying her husband was a significant life change of the past three years?


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Very similar to Michael’s set of friends too [emoji3]



That's true!  Yet another thing they have in common.


----------



## Autumn2014

I just noticed after posting in this thread there are a lot of other threads about Alicia's style, clothes, shoes, etc. Threads that aren't in the "celebrity news and gossip" section. She has fans, or at least those who follow her career and fashion style but just aren't into the gossip stuff.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Your description of my blog is incorrect. In fact, some readers have gotten passed at me for things I refuse to attack Alicia for including her body shape, rumors of drug use, and claims she was involved in any way beyond professionally with Harvey Weinstein. I’ve also pissed people off when I’ve said she looked good at events and declined to participate in talk about when her marriage will end. That’s just the Alicia talk, but there is a lot more discussed, and if you look at the content I generate (as opposed to asks received) very little of it is about Alicia.
> Now this thread is about Alicia, not me. So can we return to subjects that focus on her, like how it doesn’t occur to her that meeting and marrying her husband was a significant life change of the past three years?


Ok. Whatever you say.


----------



## August_Lee

*Prince William & Alicia Vikander Bonded Over The Crown During Swedish Royal Dinner*


> Alicia Vikander finally revealed what she and Prince William talked about when they first met during a royal black-tie dinner in January.
> 
> While royal protocol calls for the proper curtsy and introduction, the Oscar-winning actress, 29, told Swedish news outlet _The Local_ that she also had the opportunity to gab about _The Crown_, the Netflix series that chronicles the life and times of the British heir’s grandmother Queen Elizabeth II.
> 
> “Well, I’ve seen _The Crown_! It was actually the first thing my friend and I started talking about with William,” Vikander said about the topic of her exchange with the father-to-be.
> 
> Prince William and pregnant wife Kate Middleton, who was also in attendance at the Swedish royal dinner, enjoyed a four-day visit to Sweden and Norway, and met Vikander during an exclusive gathering at the Residence of the British Ambassador in Stockholm.
> 
> “Apparently he’s a _Game of Thrones_ fan, I was told,” added the _Tomb Raider_ star, who was seated next to Prince William during the dinner. (Indeed the royal couple has watched every season!)



people.com/royals/prince-william-alicia-vikander-the-crown-swedish-royal-dinner/


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> *Prince William & Alicia Vikander Bonded Over The Crown During Swedish Royal Dinner*
> 
> 
> people.com/royals/prince-william-alicia-vikander-the-crown-swedish-royal-dinner/



Reference to her friend here!  Thanks, August!


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> View attachment 3959565
> 
> 
> I love that Alicia seems to be - the same person from 7 or 8 years ago when she started working outside Sweden.  I know she was worried that being away would change things for her and I'm glad to see her a bit relaxed about that now.  Her friends are a big part of her life and I'm happy for her.
> 
> Only question I have about this is when the pics were taken.



Thanks for posting this interview in translation; I think Alicia comes across very well.  She comes across as the same type of person she was pre fame who still values the most important things in life, those people dear to her - she’s very grounded and wise.
It would appeal to many of us if she spoke more about Michael, but she (they) are sticking to their guns by saying as little as possible about each other or their marriage, and usually only when specifically asked they reply with the bare minimum.... the old saying about the press “give them an inch and they take a mile”... I suppose we shouldn’t be surprised as they both laid the cards on the table about this back in 2015. So it’s nice when we get little snippets like the You Tube revelation the other day! Also interesting that both she and Michael have no upcoming film projects - think they are probably just enjoying starting out on their marriage and planning their future together. They certainly have that just married glow about them!


----------



## LibbyRuth

But she does talk about him. She talked about him in that interview. She just forgot that he was a major change in her life in the past three years.


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> View attachment 3959546
> 
> View attachment 3959547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959548


how did I not know she moved to Portugal? I thought they were still in England.


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> how did I not know she moved to Portugal? I thought they were still in England.



Michael bought a luxury apartment in Lisbon last year although Alicia also has a house in London.


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for posting this interview in translation; I think Alicia comes across very well.  She comes across as the same type of person she was pre fame who still values the most important things in life, those people dear to her - she’s very grounded and wise.
> It would appeal to many of us if she spoke more about Michael, but she (they) are sticking to their guns by saying as little as possible about each other or their marriage. I suppose we shouldn’t be surprised as they both laid the cards on the table about this back in 2015. So it’s nice when we get little snippets like the You Tube revelation the other day! Also interesting that both she and Michael have no upcoming film projects - think they are probably just enjoying starting out on their marriage and planning their future together. They certainly have that just married glow about them!



ITA. I think we'll get little snippets and glimpses into their life but not holding my breath for any major statements or Oprah type interviews where they reveal much about their personal lives. Which is probably smart. It's interesting. I just read how couples who always gush over each other on social media aren't as secure in their relationship.  We've all seen the Instagram pics of two wineglasses with a sunset background with praise for the perfect partner or the pic of roses the wife posts on FB saying they're from the worlds best husband. Buzzfeed posted an article about Chris Pratt and Anna Faris about all the times they publicly gushed over each other and they're divorcing. As nosy as I can be and curious about things I think it's smart Michael and Alicia keep most things private.


----------



## readingnook

LibbyRuth said:


> But she does talk about him. She talked about him in that interview. She just forgot that he was a major change in her life in the past three years.



Wow, she forgot.  How could she do that?  He must be such a small part of her last three years then.  That's what I conclude.


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> how did I not know she moved to Portugal? I thought they were still in England.



She's said a few times now that she lives in Portugal, or that her husband bought a place in Portugal...it seems they have a base of some kind there now, since they've been seen there a few times in the last year, since Michael bought a place there I think a year ago, not sure the time exactly.  Michael has also said they maintain a London base.


----------



## August_Lee

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael bought a luxury apartment in Lisbon last year although Alicia also has a house in London.





readingnook said:


> She's said a few times now that she lives in Portugal, or that her husband bought a place in Portugal...it seems they have a base of some kind there now, since they've been seen there a few times in the last year, since Michael bought a place there I think a year ago, not sure the time exactly.  Michael has also said they maintain a London base.


thanks for the info you guys, I probably read about that awhile back and forgot about it.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for posting this interview in translation; I think Alicia comes across very well.  She comes across as the same type of person she was pre fame who still values the most important things in life, those people dear to her - she’s very grounded and wise.
> It would appeal to many of us if she spoke more about Michael, but she (they) are sticking to their guns by saying as little as possible about each other or their marriage, and usually only when specifically asked they reply with the bare minimum.... the old saying about the press “give them an inch and they take a mile”... I suppose we shouldn’t be surprised as they both laid the cards on the table about this back in 2015. So it’s nice when we get little snippets like the You Tube revelation the other day! Also interesting that both she and Michael have no upcoming film projects - think they are probably just enjoying starting out on their marriage and planning their future together. They certainly have that just married glow about them!



Grounded and wise - beyond her years I think. 

I think that there's enough out there to satisfy most people.  After all most people wouldn't be that interested, it's only me and maybe a few others here.  I loved the youtube mention and agree it's so much fun to get those tidbits.  Those two crack me up.  It wasn't just Michael youtubing Alicia, it was Alicia coming home and finding Michael on youtube.

Interesting that there are no projects coming up.  We'll have to wait and see!




Autumn2014 said:


> ITA. I think we'll get little snippets and glimpses into their life but not holding my breath for any major statements or Oprah type interviews where they reveal much about their personal lives.... As nosy as I can be and curious about things I think it's smart Michael and Alicia keep most things private.



I agree with you that glimpses is all we'll get.  It's all good.  There's going to be more press for TR coming up.  So - more glimpses. (Also more repetition but hey...)

One of my favorite interviews with Alicia was done around the Singapore Bulgari Serpenti exhibit.  It was so short, like, a 5 minute Q&A, no repeats of other blurbs, and said so many fun and probably useless things.


----------



## gingerglory

I just noticed in her interview she said she wants to do a musical. Michael wants to do a musical too. So there could be an other collaboration in the future lol...and better yet, directed by Steve McQueen lol


----------



## readingnook

gingerglory said:


> I just noticed in her interview she said she wants to do a musical. Michael wants to do a musical too. So there could be an other collaboration in the future lol...and better yet, directed by Steve McQueen lol



Michael wants to do a musical too??  Lol.  This will be a big disaster but I'd love to see it anyway.  Michael can sing though - I have serious doubts about Alicia except for karaoke quality. (which is the best kind imo)


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Michael wants to do a musical too??  Lol.  This will be a big disaster but I'd love to see it anyway.  Michael can sing though - I have serious doubts about Alicia except for karaoke quality. (which is the best kind imo)


I don’t know... it could be loads of fun! Can Steve McQueen make anything light though?


----------



## gingerglory

readingnook said:


> Michael wants to do a musical too??  Lol.  This will be a big disaster but I'd love to see it anyway.  Michael can sing though - I have serious doubts about Alicia except for karaoke quality. (which is the best kind imo)


It's been years that Michael and Steve mentioned multiple times that they should do something lighthearted together, preferably a musical. How much of it is jokingly said, that I wouldn't know. LOL. I guess that it all depends on how bad you want it to become true. LOL.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> It's been years that Michael and Steve mentioned multiple times that they should do something lighthearted together, preferably a musical. How much of it is jokingly said, that I wouldn't know. LOL. I guess that it all depends on how bad you want it to become true. LOL.



I’m not sure I have confidence that Steve would be the right person to direct a musical, especially a light hearted one that Michael seemed to be alluding to as a contrast to the intense roles he’s associated with.

Steve is a fine film maker with passion for his projects but they are films with important messages to challenge us. 

Maybe I’m not doing him justice and he does have a more frivolous streak that would suit a musical...? Guess we’ll never find out if he never makes one. 

However I would love to see Michael and Alicia together in a musical; have to be honest though and would rather Damien Chazelle or Baz Luhrmann for a film that relies heavily on music, but that’s just my preference.


----------



## blueblues




----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> I’m not sure I have confidence that Steve would be the right person to direct a musical, especially a light hearted one that Michael seemed to be alluding to as a contrast to the intense roles he’s associated with.
> 
> Steve is a fine film maker with passion for his projects but they are films with important messages to challenge us.
> 
> Maybe I’m not doing him justice and he does have a more frivolous streak that would suit a musical...? Guess we’ll never find out if he never makes one.
> 
> However I would love to see Michael and Alicia together in a musical; have to be honest though and would rather Damien Chazelle or Baz Luhrmann for a film that relies heavily on music, but that’s just my preference.



I actually think Steve would have a great deal to offer as a director of a musical, because he's such a visual director. His background in fine art prior to film shows in the choices he makes, and the ways he uses visual images to further a story. You can see that in things like the choice to do the one shot for that famous scene in Hunger, the use of color to convey mood in Shame, and the framing of the noose scene in 12 Years. I think the best musical films rely heavily on visual impact to tell the story along with the songs, and would love to see what Steve's eye could do with that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just imagining these two in a musical together [emoji441][emoji177]




Getting in the mood here:


----------



## jcsepjj

I personally like musicals but I have a hard time seeing Alicia and Michael in one. Musicals are always so over the top and camp. But then again before Mamma Mia! I would have never pictured Stellan Skarsgard and Meryl Streep in one either. I think the first step should be doing more comedies. I loved seeing Alicia in UNCLE and I though some of her comedic scenes in Tulip Fever were wonderful too.


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Just imagining these two in a musical together [emoji441][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3960191
> 
> 
> Getting in the mood here:




Cute video!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> I personally like musicals but I have a hard time seeing Alicia and Michael in one. Musicals are always so over the top and camp. But then again before Mamma Mia! I would have never pictured Stellan Skarsgard and Meryl Streep in one either. I think the first step should be doing more comedies. I loved seeing Alicia in UNCLE and I though some of her comedic scenes in Tulip Fever were wonderful too.



Oh I don’t know... they both love singing and dancing, I could see them enjoying the opportunity to expand their range!

And they look so adorable dancing together [emoji126][emoji177]


----------



## LibbyRuth

The mention of Mama Mia, and the way that Skarsgard and Streep are both incredibly talented actors but fell flat n that movie is a great comparison. Some actors blend into the scenes they perform in, while others have a charismatic energy that draws people to them. I think that Alicia, like Streep, is one who blends in to scenes. I don't see much in her that I'd consider charismatic. For a musical to work, I think the performers have to have incredible charisma. Hugh Jackman has a pied piper follow him anywhere energy to him, which is why he was so good in Les Miserables and The Greatest Showman. Meryl Streep doesn't have that kind of charisma, which is why she was the weak spot in Mama Mia (and Ricki and the Flash).  I'd put Michael in the middle - he can be very charismatic, but can also blend, so the jury is out on how he'd do in a musical.  But singing ability aside (as Rebecca Furgeson showed lip syncing is an option ... and we know Alicia can do that!) I don't see Alicia as the kind of charismatic performer that a musical needs.


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh I don’t know... they both love singing and dancing, I could see them enjoying the opportunity to expand their range!
> 
> And they look so adorable dancing together [emoji126][emoji177]
> View attachment 3960245
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960246




Lol, oh Michael! How can he be so geeky and so hot and sexy at the same time?!


----------



## Tivo

These two are #RelationshipGoals


----------



## mollie12

People think Hugh Jackman was good in Les Mis?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> People think Hugh Jackman was good in Les Mis?


LOL, I didn’t want to say anything...


----------



## readingnook

Has this been posted?  Alicia mentioned briefly that she might know more in May about the next two projects of Vikarious.

http://variety.com/2018/film/festiv...oducing-learning-acting-hard-work-1202679489/


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh I don’t know... they both love singing and dancing, I could see them enjoying the opportunity to expand their range!
> 
> And they look so adorable dancing together [emoji126][emoji177]
> View attachment 3960245
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960246




it's been a while since i saw this june 2017 bulgari party vid.  i remember how giddy i was from all the new pics.  venice, then somewhere in france right with alicia's dad?  then ibiza.  suddenly occurred to me how they would get engaged one week later.  omg.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> it's been a while since i saw this june 2017 bulgari party vid.  i remember how giddy i was from all the new pics.  suddenly occurred to me how they would get engaged one week later.  omg.


Maybe they were engaged then! It’s when we got this wonderful photo.


----------



## readingnook

if it wasn't then, it was def on its way!  i think everybody here noticed something was up with those ibiza pics at that time - celebratory!  it doesn't matter - she looks so happy!


----------



## readingnook

jcsepjj said:


> I personally like musicals but I have a hard time seeing Alicia and Michael in one. Musicals are always so over the top and camp. But then again before Mamma Mia! I would have never pictured Stellan Skarsgard and Meryl Streep in one either. I think the first step should be doing more comedies. I loved seeing Alicia in UNCLE and I though some of her comedic scenes in Tulip Fever were wonderful too.



Re:  TMFU and TF I am completely on board!  I thought the TF scenes were funny too!  And I loved Alicia in TMFU!  I loved Gaby Teller and her chop shop girl character that tackles the Russian spy down to the ground!  And the way she told Illya to control his temper.  OMG don't get me started...


----------



## readingnook

god, what's up with the vogue shoot?  i hate it.
edit - i only hate the red dresses
i LOVE the cover!! and the one in pink.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Really interesting new interview with Alicia in Vogue

https://www.vogue.com/article/alicia-vikander-vogue-march-issue-2018-tomb-raider


----------



## readingnook

This is a FREAKING AWESOME interview!       I just feel that the writer got more into her than anyone else just mimicking press releases.  There's none of the repetition others have done, and it's all very real life.

PS and there's so much i want to discuss!


----------



## readingnook

And accompanying side article.

https://www.vogue.com/article/alicia-vikander-lisbon-portugal


----------



## readingnook

https://www.vogue.com/article/julianne-moore-defended-alicia-vikander-power-hollywood-metoo


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I can’t wait to read this! I’ve always loved Julianne, but now I have more reason to respect her as well!!!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Here’s part one.


----------



## readingnook

Well now we know why she was entering that  Ritz Carlton on CPS back in Nov 2017. (stock photo)


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Well now we know why she was entering that  Ritz Carlton on CPS back in Nov 2017. (stock photo)
> View attachment 3961061


What does CPS stand for?


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oh, yeah!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What does CPS stand for?


Sorry bad habit Central Park South.

I LOVE the Magic Diner.  Thanks!  Anna Wintour and her eggs, and all the tickets lying around the room classic.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Sorry bad habit Central Park South.


Thanks!


----------



## readingnook

There are so many things I love about this!

How we know what she was doing on that ATV
How she says she's happy and content
How she sounds like she's grown more confident.
How not everyone knows who she is
Snakes.  Diving.
Confirms she's on a break
Lisbon
Wedding mentions
Magic Diner 2
Her strange terms for some things
Her go to plus one is her bff
How obviously close she is to her parents
The holiday email among actors for Timesup
Julianne Moore
"What little I have" LOL!
Mention of Michael like he's a given accessory (I meant that in a nice way!  Went surfing with Dominick in CT love it)
Airbnb – someone, I think @pearlyqueen  has already mentioned this and has also mentioned Brooklyn before, thanks
Comedy!  @jcsepjj
Writing!
Vikarious


----------



## JaneWT

Forgive me for posting my own quote:


JaneWT said:


> I bet these photos and the story behind them form the basis of a cover interview for Vogue/Vanity Fair/Harper’s Bazaar for when Tomb Raider is released.


The pap photos referred to in this Vogue interview were posted in this forum on 2nd Nov, which is when I presumed they were doing them for a glossy mag story.


----------



## JaneWT

I loved reading the Vogue interview.  That cover, though, is something else.  Why do they insist on photoshopping all their cover stars to the point where they look like a painting?  Alicia is such a beautiful woman, yet she’s been styled beyond recognition on this cover.  She looks like a cross between Frida Kahlo and Kate Winslet.


----------



## readingnook

I am not a fan of this photoshoot, which I assume was done in LA...I agree with the Frido Kahlo/Kate Winslet reference, though I admit that sounds intriguing to me and not necessarily bad, but I assume only that you meant that it doesn't look like her normal lovely self that we are so used to seeing everyday.  I actually appreciate the cover. It's the inside that isn't my fave.  In the article, Alicia says something about when she reads about herself sometimes, it's not who she thinks she is.  And I think these high fashion shoots might have a similar vein.  But necessary though!

I did enjoy Magic Diner 2!  I liked her clothes and her no makeup makeup.


----------



## readingnook

JaneWT said:


> Forgive me for posting my own quote:
> 
> The pap photos referred to in this Vogue interview were posted in this forum on 2nd Nov, which is when I presumed they were doing them for a glossy mag story.



Nice, and I love it when we do get the background behind sightings, even if it's many months afterwards.


----------



## JaneWT

readingnook said:


> I agree with the Frido Kahlo/Kate Winslet reference, though I admit that sounds intriguing to me and not necessarily bad, but I assume only that you meant that it doesn't look like her normal lovely self ........It's the inside that isn't my fave.  In the article, Alicia says something about when she reads about herself sometimes, it's not who she thinks she is.  And I think these high fashion shoots might have a similar vein.  But necessary though!.


 Frida Kahlo and Kate Winslet are both stunning women, yes, but Alicia has been so airbrushed that she no longer looks like Alicia; she looks like the lovechild of the aforementioned ladies.  Why bother having a beautiful woman on the cover of your magazine if you don’t allow that woman’s beauty to shine through?  Can’t say I am a fan of the crotch shot either, but that’s just personal opinion!

As for Alicia mentioning reading about herself and not recognising the person in the interview, I took it that she was referring to an article that appeared mid-2015 that was not particularly kind to her.  It was her breakout year, she was phenomenally busy, and she was trying desperately to protect her new relationship from an onslaught of questions from some very determined journalists, and all the while doing it when she had neither a full command of the English language nor the Hollywood nous to respond appropriately.  Her best response to those questions was to maintain a silence or immediately change the subject.  Consequently, one journo took umbrage and described her as ‘cold’, or words to that effect.  Alicia strikes me as anything but cold.  In my mind, it is this interview that she is referring to.


----------



## readingnook

Yes I remember the two or three interviews you are referring to, and I do agree this is largely what comes to mind.  There may also have been some positive ones that took her by surprise, esp around the time of TDG.  She's said here that people think she's brave, that she's okay when she's not ok...  I think all-in-all it's normal for one to see yourself in print and think, well now, that's not how I think of myself at all, and for that to sort of shake you.  You never have to worry before how people see you and now you do.  Her natural reaction was normal too, and I don't see a problem really when people aren't perfectly poised or polished all the time.  This interview is incredibly open for her.  Probably bec she's matured, and also due to her current contentment in her private life.  The interviewer here gives us a sense that there is more to her, and I really liked that part.


----------



## Autumn2014

I really enjoyed the interview for the same reasons already mentioned. I have to agree about the cover. I don't really like it. Alicia is so pretty, especially when she smiles. I don't know why they have her face looking so stern. They do that with actresses a lot. Have the fierce, serious look which isn't always their best look. she definitely doesn't need the weird photo shop either.

I felt for her in some parts of the interview. It must be hard having people who don't know her, define her. I did notice the interview mentioned what I recently wrote about her, how she's had the same friends for years and her inner circle is old Swedish friends.


----------



## eserei27

I never really post in this thread but...

I read Alicia's Vogue interview and I thought it was well done. It seemed a bit deeper than other interviews I've read with her, and seemed to highlight her personality and the things that are important to her more than I've seen in the past. She came across well, when she hasn't always in the past (perhaps due to language barriers, not clicking with the interviewer, being guarded about her life or many other possible reasons).

That being said, why did Vogue decide to do that to her in the pictures?! She is very pretty, and has an interesting face; why did they make her up like that and then photoshop it the way they did? I will never understand fashion magazines and their desire to take woman who are already beautiful, and to alter their faces to make them more "interesting" or "daring" when all they're really doing is making faces worse


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> Forgive me for posting my own quote:
> 
> The pap photos referred to in this Vogue interview were posted in this forum on 2nd Nov, which is when I presumed they were doing them for a glossy mag story.


You were right. And yes,the fact that she was there was a bit random.. Anyway,I like that it was her idea,like going skydiving for the other cover.



JaneWT said:


> Frida Kahlo and Kate Winslet are both stunning women, yes, but Alicia has been so airbrushed that she no longer looks like Alicia; she looks like the lovechild of the aforementioned ladies.  Why bother having a beautiful woman on the cover of your magazine if you don’t allow that woman’s beauty to shine through?  Can’t say I am a fan of the crotch shot either, but that’s just personal opinion!
> 
> As for Alicia mentioning reading about herself and not recognising the person in the interview, I took it that she was referring to an article that appeared mid-2015 that was not particularly kind to her.  It was her breakout year, she was phenomenally busy, and she was trying desperately to protect her new relationship from an onslaught of questions from some very determined journalists, and all the while doing it when she had neither a full command of the English language nor the Hollywood nous to respond appropriately.  Her best response to those questions was to maintain a silence or immediately change the subject.  Consequently, one journo took umbrage and described her as ‘cold’, or words to that effect.  Alicia strikes me as anything but cold.  *In my mind, it is this interview that she is referring t*o.


It wasn't exactly her breakout year because that would be 2012,and she had already some experience in terms of talking with journalists and so on. But yes,I suppose everything still felt a bit new because she was  much more busy. And I agree about the interview.
It was a NYT profile. I didn't like how La  Ferla interviewed her and Alicia looked uncomfortable. I also recall that when I read the profile it seemed to me that,for some reasons,the writer was more annoyed by how Alicia's publicist set up the interview at a MoMA exhibition than Alicia's reclutance.
But that bit about her ignoring questionscwas actually very funny considering that she was always accused "using" his name for "publicity".. which has always been hilarious considering that Michael is totally the wrong person for it.
Anyway,she talked specifically about it in this other profile:


> It's tough," she said, coming off four hours' sleep after flying in from the set of the new "Bourne Identity" installment. "I try to be myself, but I'm always nervous letting go. I am very serious about my work. But I think it's a bit of a cultural thing, too. Everyone thinks my English is so good. But with the language barrier, I often feel like I want to add that little extra flavor to what I'm saying. Sometimes I wish people could hang out with me for 10 minutes when I'm speaking Swedish."
> 
> Vikander is extremely proficient in English — she lives in London now — but still makes occasional grammatical errors that remind you it's not her native language, like "part of my brain have forgotten that I did it."
> 
> Many times, she's felt out of place here. One summer, she attended a New York ballet camp with a childhood friend. When they first saw each other, she ran to gave him a hug but was swiftly reprimanded.
> 
> "The teachers were like, 'PDA! PDA!'" she recalled. "Girls and boys weren't allowed to hang out after a certain hour."


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> I loved reading the Vogue interview.  That cover, though, is something else.  Why do they insist on photoshopping all their cover stars to the point where they look like a painting?  Alicia is such a beautiful woman, yet she’s been styled beyond recognition on this cover.  She looks like a cross between Frida Kahlo and Kate Winslet.


I also like the interview,above all this part,because it's how I perceive her based on what I've seen:


> After scrubbing down with baby wipes, Vikander and I are back in the car, heading to Palm Springs for lunch. “They’re going to be like, ‘Oh, my God, these girls didn’t have a wash,’ ” she says. And yet there’s a sense that this is a more natural state for Vikander. Not dressed for red carpets or cooped up in hotels, but getting to roam around outdoors. I tell her that I envy her ability to appear fearless, and Vikander nods. “People always think I’m not scared,” she says. “I’ve noticed that whenever I feel stressed, everyone thinks I’m fine, and later it’s like, ‘I was _not_ fine.’ That’s just how I deal with it. I need to tell myself I’m OK. And then I am.”



And this quote from West (I want to see the pics of them surfing!)


> I’m trying to be respectful, too, but it’s hard not to admire Vikander’s post–_Tomb Raider_ figure, the product of a six-month shoot in South Africa that involved weight training, MMA fighting, climbing, archery, and swimming. “Alicia is quite badass,” says West, who spent his downtime on set surfing with Fassbender. “And she’s deadly serious about the work. I was always trying to get her out to the pub, but she was very disciplined.”


The fact that they talked with her best friend was very nice too.

There's a lot of post-production work in many covers and editorials that I see every month.
In this case it's the typical Steven Klein's style. High-contrast tones,saturated colors. Honestly,I don't dislike the overall concept with the artificial vibe they want to convey,even if the boho look of the cover is a bit out of place.. I don't know.
Anyway,the point is that the over-processed photography doesn't suit her beauty and persona. She's at her best when they allow her to be her natural self. I know we're talking about apples and oranges,but the last festival portraits were much better than some fashion spreads I've seen in the past three years.


For example,these pics were taken in 2011 for Styleby and Damernas Valrd and they they represent her better than other elaborate photo shoots:


----------



## Morgane

And I absolutely like this Modern Weekly shoot (Trunk Xu):


----------



## August_Lee

JaneWT said:


> Why do they insist on photoshopping all their cover stars to the point where they look like a painting? Alicia is such a beautiful woman, yet she’s been styled beyond recognition on this cover.





readingnook said:


> Alicia says something about when she reads about herself sometimes, it's not who she thinks she is. And I think these high fashion shoots might have a similar vein. But necessary though!





Autumn2014 said:


> I don't really like it. Alicia is so pretty, especially when she smiles. I don't know why they have her face looking so stern. They do that with actresses a lot. Have the fierce, serious look which isn't always their best look. she definitely doesn't need the weird photo shop either.





eserei27 said:


> She is very pretty, and has an interesting face; why did they make her up like that and then photoshop it the way they did? I will never understand fashion magazines and their desire to take woman who are already beautiful, and to alter their faces to make them more "interesting" or "daring" when all they're really doing is making faces worse



ita with all of you. I hate this photoshoot like I hated her previous Vogue photoshoot. She really doesn't look like herself in any of the the pictures and I really didn't like the concept at all. I really love shoots where she natural and smiling, not a fan of the stern and 'serious' pictures where they retouch and/or photoshop them. Also I hate those horrible LV straitjacket dresses that Alicia has avoided until recently, that LV dress in the IO magazine would been nice in these pictures.


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> In this case it's the typical Steven Klein's style. High-contrast tones,saturated colors. Honestly,I don't dislike the overall concept with the artificial vibe they want to convey,even if the boho look of the cover is a bit out of place.. I don't know.
> Anyway,the point is that the over-processed photography doesn't suit her beauty and persona.* She's at her best when they allow her to be her natural self. I know we're talking about apples and oranges,but the last festival portraits were much better than some fashion spreads I've seen in the past three years*.


I totally agree and doesn't help I'm not a big fan of Klein work especially lately, I preferred they got photographers like Mert & Marcus.

Since you posted those pictures which are great, I think my favorite photoshoot was The Edit in 2015.


----------



## jcsepjj

I can't believe Tomb Raider is almost here. Seems like forever since they announced the casting. We have have so much promotion to look forward too. 

Here's a video of Alicia working out shown on Entertainment Tonight yesterday:

http://www.etonline.com/how-alicia-...exclusive-96073?amp&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Autumn2014

jcsepjj said:


> I can't believe Tomb Raider is almost here. Seems like forever since they announced the casting. We have have so much promotion to look forward too.
> 
> Here's a video of Alicia working out shown on Entertainment Tonight yesterday:
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/how-alicia-...exclusive-96073?amp&__twitter_impression=true



Wow. That's quite a workout! She looks great!


----------



## Autumn2014

August_Lee said:


> ita with all of you. I hate this photoshoot like I hated her previous Vogue photoshoot. She really doesn't look like herself in any of the the pictures and I really didn't like the concept at all. I really love shoots where she natural and smiling, not a fan of the stern and 'serious' pictures where they retouch and/or photoshop them. Also I hate those horrible LV straitjacket dresses that Alicia has avoided until recently, that LV dress in the IO magazine would been nice in these pictures.



Do we actually have a consensus here? We should throw a party or at least a toast to mark the occasion!


----------



## August_Lee

Autumn2014 said:


> Do we actually have a consensus here? We should throw a party or at least a toast to mark the occasion!


----------



## readingnook

Did she do a good job?


----------



## readingnook

Autumn2014 said:


> Do we actually have a consensus here? We should throw a party or at least a toast to mark the occasion!


Lol.  I dont know i think i like the cover.  The ones i dont like are the ones in red.  But i agree about all of Morganes posts.


----------



## readingnook

jcsepjj said:


> I can't believe Tomb Raider is almost here. Seems like forever since they announced the casting. We have have so much promotion to look forward too.
> 
> Here's a video of Alicia working out shown on Entertainment Tonight yesterday:
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/how-alicia-...exclusive-96073?amp&__twitter_impression=true



It seems like ages ago when they announced TR.


----------



## readingnook

new movie announcement - a thriller.  Looks good.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook

Omg I’ve looked up the story.  Does she have to pick the hardest, most complicated, most polarizing roles???! This girl is killing me.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Well, I guess the break is over.


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


> Omg I’ve looked up the story.  Does she have to pick the hardest, most complicated, most polarizing roles???! This girl is killing me.


Oh you read it! Sounds like a promising story. What is the character like?

I found a synopsis:



> The Marsh King's Daughter
> by Karen Dionne
> 
> Helena Pelletier has a loving husband, two beautiful daughters, and a business that fills her days. But she also has a secret: she is the product of an abduction. Her mother was kidnapped as a teenager by her father and kept in a remote cabin in the marshlands of Michigan’s Upper Peninsula. Helena, born two years after the abduction, loved her home in nature, and despite her father’s sometimes brutal behavior, she loved him, too...until she learned precisely how savage he could be.
> 
> More than twenty years later, she has buried her past so soundly that even her husband doesn’t know the truth. But now her father has killed two guards, escaped from prison, and disappeared into the marsh. The police begin a manhunt, but Helena knows they don’t stand a chance. Knows that only one person has the skills to find the survivalist the world calls the Marsh King—because only one person was ever trained by him: his daughter.


----------



## blueblues

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Well, I guess the break is over.


It sure is.
She spent last summer in places like Venice, Paris and Ibiza. She’ll probably spend the next one fighting mosquitos in a swamp in Michigan.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thanks for the synopsis, blueblues! It sounds intriguing...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

blueblues said:


> It sure is.
> She spent last summer in places like Venice, Paris and Ibiza. She’ll probably spend the next one fighting mosquitos in a swamp in Michigan.


Oh, so it’s already scheduled for summer? The freak movie disappeared then?


----------



## blueblues

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oh, so it’s already scheduled for summer? The freak movie disappeared then?


No, I am just guessing. I mean, a manhunt in a swamp should be a hot, sweaty, bug infested story, I think.
I guess Freak Shift is still on hold. Havn't heard anything about is since September.


----------



## readingnook

I haven’t read it I just looked it up.  The character is complicated (typical Alicia)

I found this among online reviews.

“This nail-biting thriller contains shades of Room by Emma Donoghue and Our Endless Numbered Days by Claire Fuller. The story weaves between the present day, where Helena is living a more or less normal life in rural Michigan (though she still struggles with the intricacies of society), and her childhood living on the land in the isolated cabin on the marsh. We can acutely feel the subtle damage done to Helena by her father, yet she was raised to more or less worship him. Her father is a rapist, a kidnapper, and a sadist, but he was also the man who raised her, and what little girl doesn’t want the approval of her father? This dissonance between the facts and the feelings of her childhood present Helena with a horrible and complex dilemma. She knows her father is an evil man, and that he means to hurt her and her family, but how do you truly stop being daddy’s little girl?”

It’s so complicated that I can actually see what Alicia liked.  Apparently she’s also living on her paternal grandparents land (she inherited it).  It sounds like a lot of material and I hope it’s a good script.  I can’t see her in the swamplands so it’ll be interesting how it’s adapted.  Will she change her accent again lol.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> No, I am just guessing. I mean, a manhunt in a swamp should be a hot, sweaty, bug infested story, I think.
> I guess Freak Shift is still on hold. Havn't heard anything about is since September.



Apparently with a lot of dead animals!

Wonder what @mollie12 has to say about this.

Alicia is also Executive Producer.


----------



## August_Lee

blueblues said:


> Oh you read it! Sounds like a promising story. What is the character like?
> 
> I found a synopsis:


I'm intrigued after reading the synopsis. This does seems something she would do and it'll be interesting to hear her with an American accent (the only time I can recall her with a so-called American accent was of all things in Ex Machina lol)

ETA - I think she has one also in Jason Bourne


----------



## Tivo

readingnook said:


>



This movie sounds exciting!


----------



## blueblues

August_Lee said:


> I'm intrigued after reading the synopsis. This does seems something she would do and it'll be interesting to hear her with an American accent (the only time I can recall her with a so-called American accent was of all things in Ex Machina lol)
> 
> ETA - I think she has one also in Jason Bourne


She does, and she got some criticism for it. I think someone said she sounded Irish (wonder why). Being Swedish I don’t really have an opinion, but I remember that before the premiere she said she was a bit concerned that Greengrass wouldn’t let her have a dialect coach on set. I bet she makes sure to have one this time.
BTW, since this takes place in a sparsely populated area close to the Canadian border, will she be required to have a specific regional accent?

@readingnook I think there will be hunting scenes in flashbacks, possibly cruel ones to show the fathers character.
I wonder who will play the father. Any suggestions?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

John Hawkes or Harvey Keitel would be my choice!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Alicia is also Executive Producer


She’s not messing around!!!


----------



## jcsepjj

I like this project, I'm glad she's doing something contemporary and also that it's a thriller, something she hasn't done much of. The casting possibilities are endless, I like the suggestion of John Hawkes. I'd love to see Willem Defoe or maybe Tim Roth. Maybe even Ben Mendelsohn. Tim and Ben might be a bit too young but if they're doing flashbacks that might be a good thing. They can work some movie magic and make them look 10-20 years older.


----------



## Morgane

I don't know.. I'm more interested in Freakshift,tbh. While the premise is not bad at all,everything looks a bit "been there,done that".  But the team looks good,and this looks more in the vein of the Norwegian Headhunters,which is Tyldum's best film.




jcsepjj said:


> I can't believe Tomb Raider is almost here. Seems like forever since they announced the casseeting. We have have so much promotion to look forward too.
> 
> Here's a video of Alicia working out shown on Entertainment Tonight yesterday:
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/how-alicia-...exclusive-96073?amp&__twitter_impression=true


Envious..



August_Lee said:


> I totally agree and doesn't help I'm not a big fan of Klein work especially lately, I preferred they got photographers like Mert & Marcus.
> 
> Since you posted those pictures which are great, I think my favorite photoshoot was The Edit in 2015.


I don't particularly like his photos either. But at least it' something different for Vogue.
I like that photoshoot too. It's among her best ones.

BTW I kind of like these two shots:









There's an "inhuman"  vibe (like the whole editorial) that I find intriguing.


----------



## Morgane

Old pics
photograpaphed by Lars Lindqvist (2012)










Jesper Frisk for Di Weekend





Z magazine (2012)















With the photographer Björne Larson


----------



## blueblues

^ Love that last picture!



jcsepjj said:


> I like this project, I'm glad she's doing something contemporary and also that it's a thriller, something she hasn't done much of. The casting possibilities are endless, I like the suggestion of John Hawkes. I'd love to see Willem Defoe or maybe Tim Roth. Maybe even Ben Mendelsohn. Tim and Ben might be a bit too young but if they're doing flashbacks that might be a good thing. They can work some movie magic and make them look 10-20 years older.


I like Willem Defoe, but he seems to be very busy according to IMDB. Maybe she could call Jeff Bridges for old times' sake.


----------



## jcsepjj

I figured I'd share some random pics from my Camera roll

With The Danish Girl author David Ebershoff at the Oscars





With Domhnall and Joe Wright in Russia









With Submergence co-stars Celyn and Alex





Kit


----------



## readingnook

Great pictures thanks!  Always looking for more.  She’s soo pretty!


----------



## August_Lee

jcsepjj said:


> I figured I'd share some random pics from my Camera roll
> 
> With Domhnall and Joe Wright in Russia
> View attachment 3967301
> 
> View attachment 3967305
> 
> View attachment 3967306
> 
> View attachment 3967307


I didn't even recognize Joe Wright with a mustache, he looks like a completely different person with it lol. Thanks for the pics


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia for _Plaza Kvinna_ Magazine March 2018


Translated from Google Translate:
Happy everybody's day are nice followers! Tomorrow, Plaza Woman No. 3 comes out in the stores, filled with lovely spring fashion, inspiring reports and not least - *a big interview with the star Alicia Vikander * With the newspaper you get a super nice coconut bar from Nick's, which is also sugar free

_Plaza Kvinna_ is a Swedish language monthly women's magazine


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## readingnook

Ooooh.  She thinks on the way back to Lisbon.  But from where?


----------



## LibbyRuth

readingnook said:


> Ooooh.  She thinks on the way back to Lisbon.  But from where?



From Nice according to the original post.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Ooooh.  She thinks on the way back to Lisbon.  But from where?


Yes, it looks like they went to the south of France for the weekend or longer!


----------



## readingnook

Thanks I saw the newer pics from the other thread.  Like these boots.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Thanks I saw the newer pics from the other thread.  Like these boots.


Yeah, me too. What is she eating? I’m so nosy lol.


----------



## August_Lee

another pic


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> another pic




Thanks fir the pic. It seems she’s having fruit juice , while Michael opts for coffee.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> View attachment 3969340


That’s a beautiful shot!


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That’s a beautiful shot!


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook




----------



## Autumn2014

readingnook said:


>




I like these covers so much better than the vogue one.


----------



## readingnook

That I think we’ll have a consensus on.  A cover where she’s smiling?  I did a double take.  I wonder which cover was the final one though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Someone in the GN audience took a sneaky pic tonight


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Pictures from the show. src: http://aliciavikander.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=533


----------



## readingnook

Pretty!


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Someone in the GN audience took a sneaky pic tonight
> 
> View attachment 3969767



Great lineup of guests and Alicia got the power position right in the middle!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Autumn2014 said:


> Great lineup of guests and Alicia got the power position right in the middle!


Interesting way to frame it. Tom Hanks and Tom Cruise got the spot right next to Graham. As big a deal as he made about each of them being on the show, I wonder how they feel to know that’s not the power position.


----------



## readingnook

Autumn2014 said:


> Great lineup of guests and Alicia got the power position right in the middle!


She looks so round : )  And so healthy!


----------



## readingnook

I'm starting to really like this one now.  I love the line of her neck there.


----------



## readingnook

Better


----------



## pearlyqueen

Autumn2014 said:


> Great lineup of guests and Alicia got the power position right in the middle!



Alicia looks like she’s really enjoying the show - look forward to seeing it tomorrow!


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> She looks so round : )  And so healthy!



She certainly does, a real glow about her, and very happy too - married life is treating her well [emoji3]


----------



## JaneWT

I would imagine that Daniel and Alicia come out first, with Alicia seated next to Graham.  Then Margot and Alison join them later, having come straight from the I, Tonya premiere.


----------



## August_Lee

Dot Magazine


I think this new pic is probably in the Glamor Russia issue or from another publication


Don't know when this was taken but it looks recent


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The last one is from the Gothenburg film festival last month.


----------



## readingnook

Yes at NK Department Store.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## readingnook

This is so freaking cute.


----------



## Selayang430

Have to post this HD gorgeous pic


----------



## blueblues

Fun indeed. And you recognize the old pictures from set in this scene.


----------



## readingnook

Selayang430 said:


> Have to post this HD gorgeous pic
> 
> View attachment 3971270


What is she saying here in quotes.


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


> What is she saying here in quotes.


“It feels like it shouldn’t be legal”. Probably from Swedish magazine "Plaza Kvinna".


----------



## readingnook

Thanks!  Although now I'm intrigued and I'm wondering what she was talking about.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> Fun indeed. And you recognize the old pictures from set in this scene.




I had to watch this maybe 3x to appreciate all the moves.  The CGI really threw me off but it was pretty good!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia is on the move.


----------



## readingnook

It looks like the coat she had on in Nice airport.

She waved!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It does look like the same coat. 

src: justjared.com


----------



## readingnook

I see... a new black bag there at the bottom of the cart.  Lol.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I’m more interested in the purse...


----------



## LibbyRuth

Im sorry, but that coat is a fashion fail.  It's also one that could have been avoided since it was so warm in NY yesterday and it looks like the clothes she had on underneath it were perfectly fine.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook

I can't believe how good this looks.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Snippets of Alicia being interviewed in NY.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Please forgive if there’s a duplicate.


----------



## readingnook

I saw the whole thing it was awesome!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> I saw the whole thing it was awesome!


Tell me what happened!!!! And I love that suit.


----------



## readingnook

Just off the top of my head.  She talked about TR, the attraction/empathy she felt for the Lara Croft character and how Lara didn’t know her path yet, what is sexy now, a little bit about Timesup, about Julianne, about how she hopes she can be like that in a position to help others, some advice to other young women about just keep doing what you love doing, about how she read a lot about the stories of ancient Egypt (she was asked about strong women characters she’d want to play and she mentioned Cleopatra and Nefertiti), about how the press should give less space to things that don’t help, about how positive these times feel in terms of working with other people. especially other women.

I love her foreign wording.  Color looks good on her.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thank you!


----------



## blueblues

There is also a series of Instagram stories on Popsugar's account where Alicia answers questions about TR. Nothing really new, but still worth watching. They are only available for another 22 hours though.
https://www.instagram.com/popsugar/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love this bag and I’m usually not a fan of LV.


----------



## readingnook

She flew BA.  Wonder if she left from London.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> There is also a series of Instagram stories on Popsugar's account where Alicia answers questions about TR. Nothing really new, but still worth watching. They are only available for another 22 hours though.
> https://www.instagram.com/popsugar/



I didn't see it anymore. : (  oh well. the refinery one was fun.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> I didn't see it anymore. : (


It’s there. Click on the link then tap on the round popsugar logo.  She’s at midway through the stories.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

scr: http://britannicatv.tumblr.com/image/171141197908

I want HQ of this outfit!


----------



## readingnook

found it thanks!  that was FUN!  what was she eating??


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Chips!


----------



## Morgane

I also like the green suit. I think she has put on a bit of weight. She looks really good.


----------



## readingnook

Around her face for sure!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## readingnook

This is the photoshoot she did in LA last month.  When she was eating popcorn.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yeah! I remember that grey dress.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## readingnook

Thank you this is awesome!  Been hoping someone would transcribe it.


----------



## readingnook

More


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook

legs.  i hope the sources are self explanatory.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She’s doing promotion in LA today!


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Morgane

This is a perfect look for her


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Morgane

New stills and BTS pics:






Hanna John-Kamen






























unfiltered poster


----------



## readingnook

Yes I love the outfit - including the coat.  And that boxing scene!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A beautiful picture from yesterday.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

src and more here! http://aliciavikander.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=536


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> src and more here! http://aliciavikander.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=536



Thank you I am esp interested in HQ of those with the ring when they're available please.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Thank you I am esp interested in HQ of those with the ring when they're available please.


You know I’m on it as soon as I can sniff them.


----------



## Just Askin

Src: @首映 (@premiere)


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> src and more here! http://aliciavikander.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=536





Lovely blouse. Anyone knows the brand?


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia in Chinese magazine- English learning magazines .......


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Thank you I am esp interested in HQ of those with the ring when they're available please.


Here you go, my dear!
scr: http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=682


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely blouse. Anyone knows the brand?


No, sorry. This tumblr used to identify her clothes, but she’s not very active anymore. 
http://aliciavikanderstyle.tumblr.com/archive


----------



## LibbyRuth

It occurred to me this morning, I think Alicia should cut her hair off - like to a chin length bob.  We got a taste of what it would look like if she did when she flipped her hair under in her post-Oscars look last year in the green dress, and it looked good.  If she did it now, in the middle of Tomb Raider press, she'd get additional mentions in fashion magazines for the new look, which would be a good thing. Her hair is on the thinner side, and I think if she cut a lot of it off it would do a lot to give her some lift, and would frame her face really well.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here you go, my dear!
> scr: http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=682



Thank you!  TR press has been a godsend for pics : )


----------



## Just Askin

This scene is lovely. Soggy Uggs though...


----------



## readingnook

omg this clip is so beautiful.  i think i'll read the book.


----------



## readingnook

TR workout clips. : )


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## readingnook

OMG that giggle is adorable.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I hope this is a good sign of things to come for the movie!


----------



## blueblues

@Caroline-Mathilda Well they don't seem to hate it. 
Here is the full interview. Alicia is great, and it's good to hear Walton gush over her at the end.


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


> OMG that giggle is adorable.


That clip is a wonderful little peek into how it is to be on set with her.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> That clip is a wonderful little peek into how it is to be on set with her.


Ah, you’re absolutely right!


----------



## Morgane

readingnook said:


> TR workout clips. : )



We can't say she didn't commit to the role..





https://heroichollywood.com/tomb-raider-director-roar-uthaug-interview/


> Similar to how Lara Croft is constantly in the frame while players control her in the video games, Uthaug wanted the audience “to feel like they’re very much experiencing [the movie] through Lara.” His approach to the story was to make sure the audience could understand the world through the character and go with her on the journey similar to how they would in a video game.
> 
> “She’s in almost every scene and every shot in the movie, and being close to her with the camera and trying to get as much as possible in camera to rely as little as possible on C.G. was important to us. We wanted this kind of authentic, grounded take.”
> 
> Uthaug had nothing but praise for star Alicia Vikander. From her work with stuntmen learning archery and urban biking to her intense work out routine, Uthaug said “she was just kicking ass in this thing and really preparing on a level I’ve never seen before.”
> 
> Despite her hard work preparing for _Tomb Raider_, things weren’t so easy for Vikander on set. To get the right conditions for a shipwreck sequence, the crew filmed off the coast in Capetown around 11:00 PM. In those extreme situations, with cold water blasting on her from giant hoses, Vikander almost got hypothermia.
> 
> “The wind was howling and she was there in her tank top and all wet, and she was, yeah, that’s when she turned blue.”
> 
> While Uthaug insists his take on _Tomb Raider_is grittier than the Angelina Jolie films, he’s still a fan of the originals. Calling them a “great product of their time,” Uthaug considers Jolie’s take on the character to be “exactly right for those movies.”
> 
> Vikander’s take on the character, by comparison, is defined by struggle instead of sexuality. In Uthaug’s opinion, the film follows Croft as she “goes from the girl next door in East London working as a bike courier” to the character fans of the games know and love.
> 
> “She might struggle and fall and bruise, but she picks herself up and she keeps fighting for what she thinks is right.


----------



## Morgane

https://www.gamesradar.com/alicia-vikander-tomb-raider-interview/


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.etonline.com/media/videos/tomb-raider-alicia-vikander-full-interview-97149


----------



## Selayang430

Women on Top


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> http://www.etonline.com/media/videos/tomb-raider-alicia-vikander-full-interview-97149



Good interview!  

Alicia revealing she outdid Michael on pull-ups at the peak of her training - impressive!


----------



## Blueberry12

I wonder what Alicia will wear at the Stockholm premiere of Tomb Raider on the 7 th march.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> I wonder what Alicia will wear at the Stockholm premiere of Tomb Raider on the 7 th march.



Something warm I hope!

The London premiere is the day before, hopefully it will be warmer then than it is atm here.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Something warm I hope!
> 
> The London premiere is the day before, hopefully it will be warmer then than it is atm here.




It’s very cold here and snowstorms too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> It’s very cold here and snowstorms too.



It’s cold in London - 0 degrees atm, but I read its -12 in Stockholm!


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Autumn2014

readingnook said:


>




❤️❤️ Reunited ❤️❤️

Seeing a lot of positive comments from people who've seen TR.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Autumn2014 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Reunited [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Seeing a lot of positive comments from people who've seen TR.



Lovely to see new pics of the newly weds [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> It’s cold in London - 0 degrees atm, but I read its -12 in Stockholm!


----------



## readingnook

Autumn2014 said:


> ❤️❤️ Reunited ❤️❤️
> 
> Seeing a lot of positive comments from people who've seen TR.



I can’t wait to see it myself.  Wonder what the event is in Madrid.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> I can’t wait to see it myself.  Wonder what the event is in Madrid.


----------



## readingnook

Thank you!


----------



## August_Lee

Madrid photocall
I like the dress (even though its clearly too big)

















src


----------



## Selayang430

More photocall at Madrid
Source : weibo 看电影


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don’t like this outfit or her hairstyle. This is a miss for me.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I agree. It makes her look like she’s starring in a movie about Pocahontas instead of Lara Croft.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don’t like this outfit or her hairstyle. This is a miss for me.



I quite like the dress and her hair looks fine to me, personal taste I guess. But she sure looks glowing!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I quite like the dress and her hair looks fine to me, personal taste I guess. But she sure looks glowing!


Her face looks gorgeous as usual, but I just don’t like the styling today.


----------



## Just Askin

Correct me if I’m wrong...TR Premieres in London on 6th, opens in Indonesia on 7th and Alicia is expected in Mexico by 10th.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## blueblues

Just Askin said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong...TR Premieres in London on 6th, opens in Indonesia on 7th and Alicia is expected in Mexico by 10th.


She will be at the Stockholm premiere on the 7th. Joar too.
https://www.sf.se/tavling/tavla-med-tomb-raider/


> ...what could be better than watching the adventure before everyone else, on a glamorous gala premiere - along with Alicia Vikander and the movie director, Joar Uthaug?
> ...
> 1st prize: Two tickets to the gala premier of Tomb Raider in Stockholm on March 7...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

TR promotion is the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The last picture!


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> I quite like the dress and her hair looks fine to me, personal taste I guess. But she sure looks glowing!


I love this dress!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I just don’t like the color of the dress. It’s too brown I guess.


----------



## Morgane

I also don't like the color,even if the more I look at it,the more I "like" it (including that type of shoes that I always hate).
Her face looks gorgeous,though.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The last picture!



These shots are beautiful. The over-edited photos don't do her justice. 







From the Craig Smith's photoshoot:


----------



## Morgane

Other two spots:






I've seen a lot of beautiful fan-made posters.

This gifs is cute. I think they were at the Hamptons Festival in 2013:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia on the front cover of Elle UK, on sale 7th March


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia on the front cover of Elle UK, on sale 7th March
> View attachment 3984057


Here are the pics from inside this issue








src 1 2


----------



## August_Lee

I think this is alternative Elle cover


----------



## August_Lee

another pic from the Elle issue




src


----------



## LibbyRuth

Not a great photo shoot for her.  I think it's time for them to let her do more publicity through interacting with people instead of photo shoots and photo calls. She looks good in movies, so it can't be said that she's not photogenic. But I think most every photo shoot she does looks about the same and they don't do much to help her. She always looks serious and annoyed. She has a nice smile, but they never show it. Looking angry is not fashionable. And in that Elle shoot, it looks like they played dress up with her instead of styling her. It's not doing her any favors.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

August_Lee said:


> another pic from the Elle issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


I love this shot!  Now I want to see her play a cowboy.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Still doing promo in Spain.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don’t think I’ve seen these! 
https://m.vk.com/wall-100553328_3932


----------



## readingnook

Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely blouse. Anyone knows the brand?


@Blueberry12





credited to aliciavikanderstyle


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don’t think I’ve seen these!
> https://m.vk.com/wall-100553328_3932


Here are the pictures!


----------



## readingnook

@Caroline-Mathilda
credit to aliciavikanderstyle


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thanks, RN! I would have to sell my unborn child in order to afford this bag, so I’ll admire it from afar.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The first shot is gorgeous, but the pose makes her look pregnant.


----------



## Blueberry12

readingnook said:


> @Blueberry12
> 
> View attachment 3984354
> 
> View attachment 3984361
> 
> credited to aliciavikanderstyle




Thanx.


----------



## readingnook

OMG help.  I just watched TLBO which I caught on cable and it was SO SAD.  
@Caroline-Mathilda @pearlyqueen @jcsepjj @blueblues  you didn’t warn me I’d be sobbing my eyes out!!!  Never again.  It was like TOY all over again.


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> I think this is alternative Elle cover



I actually prefer this cover to the "official" one. The other shots inside are not bad either. They remind me of her photos taken by Lindbergh.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here are the pictures!


This is her best with the Carter Smith's photoshoot.


Rolling Stone Mexico (Carter Smith)















Source


----------



## readingnook

I really like this one.  Not sure who took it.


----------



## Morgane

^Yes! 





I'm not surprised..  but I like that she wanted to have some input  (from an interview with the writer Geneva Robertson-Dworet):


> While the first draft of the Alicia Vikander-starring video game adaptation centered on a comedically tinged version of Croft as a teenager, the Oscar-winning actress ultimately sought a more dramatic edge for the origin story, which prompted several rewrites.


----------



## readingnook

I did NOT know this Morgane!  Do you think Lara Croft as a comedic-action character would have worked?  I'm not too sure.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia is in Berlin now.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I like that suit!  That's a look that looks like Lara Croft!


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pics from today in Berlin - including interview on Bild and Tomb Raider photocall


----------



## LibbyRuth

That dress makes me feel like she's listening to my feedback. She's still got the floral print I wish she'd get away with, but she's incorporating the leather I've called for.  I'm starting to feel like her stylist!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## LibbyRuth

But it's not slander to state a woman is flat chested - especially when she admits herself she has small breasts. It's an accurate statement ... and it is not defaming in the slightest since there is utterly nothing wrong with having small breasts. If anything, women with small breasts should be appaluded because they accept themselves as they are instead of trying to change their bodies with surgery. I wish we could get away from acknowledging the realities of a person's body as being an insult.  We'd take away the power of things that are said if  we took them at face value ... A cup is small chested, and so what.  I give her credit for being ready with a quip about what is what people are saying about her, but it disappoints me that those comments are described as slander because it's not,and it inflates the power of talking about a woman's body.


----------



## canto bight

I guess I just don't see why we should talk about another person's body though.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I agree - for the most part we shouldn't - unless it's saying things like  "she's got shorter legs so skirts in this style look great on her". Same thing can apply to chest size - "with a flat chest she can wear plunging necklines and they look great on her" or "with a flat chest that strapless neckline doesn't work on her".  Related to something like fashion, it's harmless.  Related to anything else, calling it slander gives it power that it should not have. I see it better to respond to a statement of "she has no tits" with "Yeah, and I've got narrow hips and long legs ... you're point" instead of calling it slander and giving power to the notion that there's something wrong with not having big  boobs. There's not.


----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3986001
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986003




I love this!  So many!


----------



## canto bight

LibbyRuth said:


> I agree - for the most part we shouldn't - unless it's saying things like  "she's got shorter legs so skirts in this style look great on her". Same thing can apply to chest size - "with a flat chest she can wear plunging necklines and they look great on her" or "with a flat chest that strapless neckline doesn't work on her".  Related to something like fashion, it's harmless.  Related to anything else, calling it slander gives it power that it should not have. I see it better to respond to a statement of "she has no tits" with "Yeah, and I've got narrow hips and long legs ... you're point" instead of calling it slander and giving power to the notion that there's something wrong with not having big  boobs. There's not.



I can appreciate where you are coming from, for sure.  I think it would just suck to have people constantly talking about your body.  I know that there are times when I can be sensitive to people making comments about my body even though I know I, for example, have short and chunkier legs.


----------



## August_Lee

I really like her whole look (love the hair, the makeup and I like the dress). 

I've said in the past she tends to get the better outfits than any other LV ambassador and I think this is the possibly the best of these types of dresses (the weird sleeve) LV has made.

Also thanks everyone for the pics and tweets


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What it boils down to is intent. You can say someone has small boobs and move on. That’s fine. But when you constantly bring it up as a way to demean her and question her womanhood, then it’s a problem. And that is what her haters ALWAYS do. They demean her and call her a boy. Please stop acting like it’s some innocent observation because you know perfectly well it’s not. Stop.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What it boils down to is intent. You can say someone has small boobs and move on. That’s fine. But when you constantly bring it up as a way to demean her and question her womanhood, then it’s a problem. And that is what her haters ALWAYS do. They demean her and call her a boy. Please stop acting like it’s some innocent observation because you know perfectly well it’s not. Stop.


I'm  going to be perfectly honest - among the people I listen to who dislike her, her breast size rarely comes up. The things I hear are that she's boring, she's a one note actress, she doesn't come across as confident in herself, she relies too much on her husband's name for  recognition, and she's boring. Occasionally I see a throaway line about her lack of curves, but it's not in a way that is demeaning or calling her a boy.
I am aware that among gamers, her body shape has been mocked and it's been a bigger bone of contention. But i"m a movie fan and a Fassy fan and come across her for those reasons - I'm not a gamer. 
I know  that some don't want to believe it, but the opinions I express are sincere and I am not going to stop.  I do sincerely think that it does nothing good for women to over react to body comments and call them slanderous. I think it does more to hurt women than it does to help. Remember earlier when the issue came up about Jennifer Lawrence wearing the sleeveless dress in cold London weather for a photo call?  Women thought they were sticking up for her by flipping out about that - as if she'd been forced to wear the dress and they were standing up for her? Then Jennifer spoke up and said that she loved the dress, would not dare have worn a coat and they were not helping her?  I see calling talk about a woman's body slanderous in the same fashion. The intent may be to stand up for her, but by inflating it like that you're saying that there's something wrong with her body and commenting on it, even when intending  to mock it is a lie and demeaning. I don't see  that as helping.  I see it as better to celebrate any woman who accepts her body as it is and lives to the best she can with it.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3986004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986006


There’s that coat again!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What it boils down to is intent. You can say someone has small boobs and move on. That’s fine. But when you constantly bring it up as a way to demean her and question her womanhood, then it’s a problem. And that is what her haters ALWAYS do. They demean her and call her a boy. Please stop acting like it’s some innocent observation because you know perfectly well it’s not. Stop.


I have to wonder if, when people come up with these egocentric monologues in order to paint their views as sincere and for the good of mankind, they forget everyone has access to their public blog and so can see perfectly well what they truly mean. It’s embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> I have to wonder if, when people come up with these egocentric monologues in order to paint their views as sincere and for the good of mankind, they forget everyone has access to their public blog and so can see perfectly well what they truly mean. It’s embarrassing to watch.



You mean forget things like calling Alicia "malicia vanilli" and other childish nicknames when "celebrating womankind"?


----------



## Autumn2014

My niece wants me to take her to see Tomb Raider. She's really excited to see it. If the film appeals to young girls like her, it won't be entirely dependent on gamers like past film adaptations.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Autumn2014 said:


> You mean forget things like calling Alicia "malicia vanilli" and other childish nicknames when "celebrating womankind"?



Alicia has a blog? I’ve never seen it. But I guess she must since this is her thread, and I don’t see why it would get off topic to discuss other non famous people


----------



## Just Askin

Oh, so we are not allowed to discuss comments made on this thread about Alicia. Or stuff that’s said about Alicia on other public platforms. Hmmm interesting for a celebrity news and gossip blog.


----------



## Just Askin

Great to see that Michael is accompanying his wife on the TR tour.


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> Great to see that Michael is accompanying his wife on the TR tour.



So far he's staying away from her public appearances and photo ops on the tour. Such the PR couple.

For someone who's accused of using her husband to gain more fame and attention she doesn't require him to be front and center with her. She's handling this tour just fine. Maybe because she's a strong woman? Imagine that.


----------



## LibbyRuth

If he was front and center he’d overshadow him. By dropping his name all the time she gets credibility of association while still bein* in the spotlight herself


----------



## threadbender

I am so confused but that is nothing new. lol

ETA Oh, I get it now. Sorry.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia doesn’t need Michael for credibility because she’s successful in her own right. Nice try though.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Great to see that Michael is accompanying his wife on the TR tour.


Hi JA is he is Berlin too?


----------



## readingnook

Autumn2014 said:


> You mean forget things like calling Alicia "malicia vanilli" and other childish nicknames when "celebrating womankind"?



And also at the same time claim on PF there’s not been anything hateful said about her by other posters here?


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Hi JA is he is Berlin too?


Yeah. Pic on his thread from today.


----------



## readingnook

Thanks, that’s nice to know!
Eta I went and looked around there.  Thanks.


----------



## Just Askin

2/3/18 Berlin










Src: BenAffleck Weibo


----------



## Just Askin

2/3/18 Berlin










Src: BenAffleck Weibo


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


>



This is the full version of that clip. Lots of new footage from set, lots of stunts, and a fun conversation.


----------



## blueblues

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>



That was a brilliant comment. Unfortunately I think it flies over the heads of those boys in their mothers' basements.


----------



## LibbyRuth

readingnook said:


> And also at the same time claim on PF there’s not been anything hateful said about her by other posters here?


Yep, keeping pushing over there because the follower count keeps going up. When people read it, they discover that in addition to acknowledging the ways I think Alicia pretends to be something she’s not and takes credit for other people’s work, I also defend her when attacks get out of line or are unreasonable. So it demonstrates I can see her flaws but still see her as human ... and can draw the line at things like declaring that there is something wrong with a woman with small breast, especially when she’s totally fine with having those breasts. It’s not going to work to try to discredit me and my views in this way, but it works pretty good for me if you keep on trying. And clearly my views are valid since I’ve been saying for a while now that Alicia needs to work leather into her Tomb Raider promotion wardrobe and she’s doing it.


----------



## Selayang430

Love the style and make-up
Source : weibo StyleCX


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I keep hearing good things about the movie. That makes me so happy.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Just Askin

Leaving Sat1 Studio, Berlin.











Src: BenAffleck Weibo


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oooh, I love what I can see of the dress!


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oooh, I love what I can see of the dress!


Here's a better view of it here


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> I really like her whole look (love the hair, the makeup and I like the dress).
> 
> I've said in the past she tends to get the better outfits than any other LV ambassador and* I think this is the possibly the best of these types of dresses (the weird sleeve) LV has made.*
> 
> Also thanks everyone for the pics and tweets


Yes,this and the other one she wore at the Göteborg festival. As a whole look it really works. Hair and makeup are on point.



August_Lee said:


>



This is a much better photo shoot than the Elle one. But it's almost a trend with her "minor" covers.


















Photographed for Bild


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender are seen at the Tegel Airport in Berlin, Germany.  2018/03/03 
Source: weibo oooranger


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> I give her credit for being ready with a quip about what is what people are saying about her, but it disappoints me that those comments are described as slander because it's not,and it inflates the power of talking about a woman's body.


It's mot overreaction. In this case we're talking about specific comment that are meant to body shame her. I've personally seen  this stuff  a lot of times.
It goes from "she’s missing two things,not sexy enough to play Lara Croft" to "she looks like 12-years-old boy".. It's not even worth discussing, honestly. And most of the time it comes from people who don't even know  she's playing the rebooted character. I've seen a lot of TR fans being very happy with her casting and these people are also the ones who are still calling out this boobs and body-shaming nonsense.



LibbyRuth said:


> I'm  going to be perfectly honest - among the people I listen to who dislike her, her breast size rarely comes up. The things I hear are that she's boring, she's a one note actress, she doesn't come across as confident in herself, she relies too much on her husband's name for  recognition, and she's boring. Occasionally I see a throaway line about her lack of curves, *but it's not in a way that is demeaning or calling her a boy. *


I can assure some people have done that as well. Many times. Last year (I don't know if it’s still happening) there was even someone who was spamming her twitter hashtag with vile BS and photoshopped pics from the set. I think she's on tumblr too.




LibbyRuth said:


> If he was front and center he’d overshadow him. By dropping his name all the time she gets credibility of association while still bein* in the spotlight herself


Is she dropping his name? I know that journalists  are usually asked to avoid personal questions when she's doing press junkets.  It was literally remarked in two recent  interviews I read. So,obviously, she doesnt want to talk about him. It was clear in her interviews promoting her 2015/2016 movies, it’s clear now that she’s promoting TR. If they want to mention him,it’s not her fault. But if she agrees to be interviewed for a cover story (Elle, Vogue ) she can’t refuse to say something about her personal life,and her personal life includes him.
In the end she's not saying anything that is incredibly private or really new.  Like,the story about meeting at the Toronto festival was an anecdote they told when they were promoting TLBO..
Honestly,I've always found this thing that she’s using him to raise her profile ridiculous.  But I know that in the end everyone will see what they want to see.
It's like when they were waiting for the car after a Golden Globes party. Some photographers started to call them and she rushed to the car. The reason was quite obvious but it didn't suit the "attention seeker/fame whore" narrative,so it's better to think that she can’t stand him..


----------



## Morgane

readingnook said:


> I did NOT know this Morgane!  Do you think Lara Croft as a comedic-action character would have worked?  I'm not too sure.


I don't think. It's not the tone of the game. I know that fans would have been mad..  On the other hand I suppose that a heavy-handed grim tone wouldn't work either. It looks like they have found a good balance.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia is in Berlin now.



She could have used this look for the photocall. I also like the shoes (what I see)!



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I keep hearing good things about the movie. That makes me so happy.



Yes,it seems that at least fans should enjoy it.

https://geektyrant.com/news/lara-cr...danger-in-action-packed-clip-from-tomb-raider


> I think a lot of fans are going to be very happy with the upcoming* Tomb Raider *remake. I've already caught an early screening of the film, but I'm not really allowed to say anything about it yet. Warner Bros. has released a new clip from the film and this one features an adventurous action-packed scene where Lara Croft is forced to survive as the ship she is traveling in is being torn apart in a big storm. As you'll see, there are a few moments in this clip that will make you think of the video game. They really did a great job with that.


----------



## Just Askin

Madame Figaro, March 2018, Photographer: Damon Baker
Src: Weibo









Oops Sorry for double posting. I missed a whole 2 pages when I checked back at first.


----------



## readingnook

I just love this photoshoot.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Leaving Sat1 Studio, Berlin.
> View attachment 3987527
> View attachment 3987528
> View attachment 3987529
> View attachment 3987530
> View attachment 3987531
> View attachment 3987532
> View attachment 3987533
> View attachment 3987534
> View attachment 3987535
> 
> 
> Src: BenAffleck Weibo


Are those...ear buds?  Lol this girl...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

August_Lee said:


> Here's a better view of it here



Thank you! I love the style and color of the dress. Beautiful.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia and director Roar Uthuag at the Tomb Raider Experience in East London this afternoon


----------



## blueblues

So many good interviews are coming out now. This is one of the best I have seen, with Daniel; Alicia, Walton and Magnus. The interviewer is a gem, such good questions!


----------



## Just Askin

blueblues said:


> So many good interviews are coming out now. This is one of the best I have seen, with Daniel; Alicia, Walton and Magnus. The interviewer is a gem, such good questions!



This was a good interview. I agree about the interviewer too. He’s really good. Think I’ll look for more of his stuff. Joshua Simon from Singapore Kiss Fm92 (@JoshuaSimonXL)


----------



## August_Lee

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia and director Roar Uthuag at the Tomb Raider Experience in East London this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 3988444
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988445



She looks cute and I really love that coat

Alicia at the Germany airport with her stylist (that looks like her but not sure) on Saturday (3/3)





src


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> But it's not slander to state a woman is flat chested - especially when she admits herself she has small breasts. It's an accurate statement ... and it is not defaming in the slightest since there is utterly nothing wrong with having small breasts. If anything, women with small breasts should be appaluded because they accept themselves as they are instead of trying to change their bodies with surgery. I wish we could get away from acknowledging the realities of a person's body as being an insult.  We'd take away the power of things that are said if  we took them at face value ... A cup is small chested, and so what.  I give her credit for being ready with a quip about what is what people are saying about her, but it disappoints me that those comments are described as slander because it's not,and it inflates the power of talking about a woman's body.



She is not sexy to me, and others ibut it’s not her boobs that make her ‘not sexy’;  she’s dull, in and out of Lara Croft character; I’ve seen women like Shakira and Rihanna who don’t have a double D who are plenty sexy.  And I do think she looks like a boy running through the forest in Lara Croft, but she actually does not look like a boy in her LV pictures, nor in her red carpet looks.  She is an actress-she’s putting herself out there and accepting roles playing a video game character, most of those are pretty sexy, and they’re not even people, they’re just cartoon!  So yeah, there’s going to be expectations, especially after Angelina Jolie played her in the past.  I keep hearing, she is representing the new ‘Lara Croft’ reboot, so what?  Still got to look the part-she doesn’t.


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09t2g6c


----------



## pearlyqueen

Interview - Alicia says she’s hoping to spend more time in Killarney with Michael this year:

https://www.thesun.ie/tvandshowbiz/...gdom-as-its-one-of-her-dads-favourite-places/


----------



## spotlessmind

scarlet555 said:


> She is not sexy to me, and others ibut it’s not her boobs that make her ‘not sexy’;  she’s dull, in and out of Lara Croft character; I’ve seen women like Shakira and Rihanna who don’t have a double D who are plenty sexy.  And I do think she looks like a boy running through the forest in Lara Croft, but she actually does not look like a boy in her LV pictures, nor in her red carpet looks.  She is an actress-she’s putting herself out there and accepting roles playing a video game character, most of those are pretty sexy, and they’re not even people, they’re just cartoon!  So yeah, there’s going to be expectations, especially after Angelina Jolie played her in the past.  I keep hearing, she is representing the new ‘Lara Croft’ reboot, so what?  Still got to look the part-she doesn’t.


Are you really trying to compare her body type to that of someone like Rihanna or shakira? I get it if you find her dull but when you train 4 months trying to get the muscles for a realistic version of Lara your body isn't going to just say let me burn the fat around my waist. Breasts = fat. Someone doing the kind of things that Lara does with the boxing, etc most likely would've never had the breasts. Look at any female boxer or any woman with a killer six pack. If they really wanted to go for an unrealistic body type then they could've made her wear things to increase her cup size. They already gave hers a little boost. I believe they made even Kirsten Dunst in Spiderman wear something to really up her cup size to a crazy level. They gave her a pushup bra and I think that was it. I do like Alicia but I'm really just more happy to see them not increasing her cup size and putting her or anyone else in booty shorts for a character who is supposed to be in crazy good physical shape to perform some of those stunts.


----------



## LibbyRuth

August_Lee said:


> She looks cute and I really love that coat
> 
> Alicia at the Germany airport with her stylist (that looks like her but not sure) on Saturday (3/3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


This is not the most flattering pic of her - it looks like the friend is holding her up.


----------



## Just Askin

Src:BenAffleck Weibo


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3989534
> View attachment 3989535
> View attachment 3989536
> View attachment 3989537
> View attachment 3989538
> View attachment 3989539
> View attachment 3989540
> View attachment 3989541
> View attachment 3989542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Src:BenAffleck Weibo


Since there's a conspiracy theory out there that Alicia is currently trying to hide her ring in Tomb  Raider promo, can I point out that it's visible in two of these pictures ...


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just watched Alicia on the BBC One Show. She said her vote for Best Film was Dunkirk, Frances McDormand Best Actress and very happy to see Gary Oldman win Best Actor. 

She looked very relaxed and lovely, screenshot from TV


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Just watched Alicia on the BBC One Show. She said her vote for Best Film was Dunkirk, Frances McDormand Best Actress and very happy to see Gary Oldman win Best Actor.
> 
> She looked very relaxed and lovely, screenshot from TV
> 
> View attachment 3989825


She looks lovely, and thanks for the screenshot.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Another lovely shot!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I like that top for TR promotion a lot more than the floral prints. It's similar enough to an animal print that it connects the whole jungle feel of the film.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia arriving at the BBC for the One Show:


----------



## Just Askin

The One Show


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Here’s the segment of the show. 


And another one.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here’s the segment of the show.
> 
> 
> And another one.




Wonder why The One Show is being called “Tory Max”? There were other parts with Alicia too - her talking about her personal experience of our NHS and her attempts to see the Northern Lights.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I have no idea. I haven’t watch it yet, I just got home from work.


----------



## readingnook

OMG SHE'S SO BEAUTIFUL.  THANKS!


----------



## readingnook

The schedule looks grueling.  I'm glad she got the one night off to sleep.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## readingnook

I love this dress, sheer as it is, and hope there's a full length pic out there.


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia and Daniel Wu - Vogue Fashion China April 2018


----------



## August_Lee

Those are some cool covers and I love the dress she's wearing in the top cover

Also thanks everyone for posting articles, videos and pictures


----------



## August_Lee

Here is 1 of the two dresses she's wearing on the covers, I put the dress under the spoiler since its so huge


Spoiler: Louis Vuitton


----------



## Just Askin

This morning on the Lorraine show. After a 6.30am dress fitting for tonight...




Says she’s had the happiest year and that she carry’s a smile on her face most of the time.


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> Here is 1 of the two dresses she's wearing on the covers, I put the dress under the spoiler since its so huge
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Louis Vuitton



Get the 2nd one LV


----------



## pearlyqueen

.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just saw this item following Alicia’s breakfast TV interview this morning:

https://www.standard.co.uk/stayingi...-marriage-to-michael-fassbender-a3782451.html













Funny how the media put a spin on it... I saw the interview and Alicia was not gushing... she was put on the spot! She was gracious and confirmed she’s very happy being married but wouldn’t be drawn on saying much!

Twitter comments confirm the same:


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> This morning on the Lorraine show. After a 6.30am dress fitting for tonight...
> View attachment 3990609
> View attachment 3990610
> View attachment 3990615
> 
> Says she’s had the happiest year and that she carry’s a smile on her face most of the time.



So beautiful inspite of having probably gotten up at 4am!  Hahaha.


----------



## readingnook

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia and Daniel Wu - Vogue Fashion China April 2018
> 
> View attachment 3990466
> View attachment 3990467



@Selayang430 top one was magnificent.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Selayang430

Love these!


----------



## Selayang430

More very nice pics


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia looking beautiful at the premiere tonight. I don’t like the dress, but her face, makeup, and hair are gorgeous. Michael is there as well. What a beautiful woman!


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia looking beautiful at the premiere tonight. I don’t like the dress, but her face, makeup, and hair are gorgeous. Michael is there as well. What a beautiful woman!



I don't mind the dress, its okay but for a premiere for a movie where she is the lead LV should've gave her something more 'big' (I  hope the right word lol) where she would stand out.

Not to sure about the hair but as you her face and makeup look really good.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

I really love her jewelry (love the earrings)















src 1 2


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia on the cover of Vanity Fair Italy




src


----------



## Hackensack

August_Lee said:


> Alicia on the cover of Vanity Fair Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


I think VF Italia picked the better picture of her (better than the US version); this one with the Frida Kahlo vibes seems to me to be the key to what the photo shoot is about.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That Vuitton dress is gorgeous. Love the hair and earrings with it.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

2015 Hapers Bazaar photographs. src: http://alicia-vikander.us/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=152:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Pics at random.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More. I had no idea Kristin Scott Thomas was in the movie. I love her!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love this outfit.


----------



## August_Lee

pics of Michael and Alicia leaving 

















src 1 2


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Pics at random.


Great close up pics


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I love this outfit.


I like alot too and usually I'm not a fan of those lace shoes but I really those


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> More. I had no idea Kristin Scott Thomas was in the movie. I love her!


I love her too! She appears in some of the clips released.

I like the whole look. Hair and makeup are fantastic. I like to think that the braid is a nod to the first Lara Croft of the games.






























Source: Zimbio/DailyMail


blueblues said:


> So many good interviews are coming out now. This is one of the best I have seen, with Daniel; Alicia, Walton and Magnus. The interviewer is a gem, such good questions!



Yes,it's one of the best I've seen. I like in particular what Goggins says about their chemistry and what  Daniel Wu says about his  character.


----------



## Morgane

Elle Mexico:
















Flair Germany


----------



## Selayang430

Vogue China  ( by Mark Seliger)


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

I wished we got a really good pic of the whole outfit because I really like this outfit


----------



## threadbender

I was watching Ink Master and there was an extended promo for the movie and Alicia spoke a little. She really is lovely.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love ❤️ this shoot! src: http://alicia-vikander.org/photos/displayimage.php?album=322&pid=40170#top_display_media


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And this has to be my favorite one.  Same src as above.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Stockholm premiere tonight! I think I love it, but I want to see more.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I like that dress more than the one from last night.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The dress is beautiful in motion.


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The dress is beautiful in motion.



I like this dress very much but I think her look in London--hair, earrings, everything--was perfect.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely dress. It was at Rigoletto.


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I love ❤️ this shoot! src: http://alicia-vikander.org/photos/displayimage.php?album=322&pid=40170#top_display_media


This is probably my favorite of all of recent photoshoots


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The dress is beautiful in motion.



I really this dress, the silver part is very pretty


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Blueberry12

August_Lee said:


> View attachment 3992603



Fab dress!


----------



## August_Lee

Fan pics of the Swedish premiere


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What a beautiful woman!


And dancing!


----------



## blueblues

August_Lee said:


> Fan pics of the Swedish premiere



I love that selfie. How many Hollywood stars would do that? 
Everyone can google that caption, but let me translate what they say in the video (last pic).
- So David, what have you done today?
- Talked to Alicia Vikander.
- Great! Did you say anything? Did you ask her anything?
- I asked her weight.
- David!
- 49 kilograms (108 lbs).


----------



## Selayang430

One more pic from China Vogue. This one doesn’t look like her.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Some more pictures from yesterday. 

src: http://vikander-alicia.us/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=730


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And last ones...promise!
src: http://www.a-vikander.org/photos/thumbnails.php?album=313


----------



## readingnook




----------



## August_Lee

I posted a pic yesterday of the photo shoot from Hunger Magazine, here's the whole set

















src 1 2


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Apologies if this has been shared already.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Blueberry12

I asked a friend about the premiere. 
He said it was like a fitness event with Barbells & Vitamin well.  

( also lots of alcohol , that’s less fitness friendly ... )


----------



## blueblues

Blueberry12 said:


> I asked a friend about the premiere.
> He said it was like a fitness event with Barbells & Vitamin well.
> 
> ( also lots of alcohol , that’s less fitness friendly ... )


If they had served Alicia's diet without changes at the afterparty everyone would probably leave.

There seems to have been screenings in East Asia just now (Indonesia, Singapore, Philippines). Lot's of tweets like these:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Two more from the same shoot August_Lee posted above for Hunger magazine. src: http://alicia-vikander.us/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=280


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She always looks so beautiful in the most simple and classic outfits!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

HQ pictures. src: watermarks on bottom right corner.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

One more!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

src: in the watermark.


----------



## Just Askin

*Mate!  *


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Jesus Christ! Her dedication is insane.


----------



## Tivo

So I have a friend in the industry who has seen Tomb Raider already. They said it’s a very good movie. So now I may have to see it, since I trust this person’s reviews.


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> *Mate!  *




Wow!  She really gave it her all! Her back was out of this world!  I'd love to have her abdominal muscles too!

I need to hit the gym!


----------



## Autumn2014

Tivo said:


> So I have a friend in the industry who has seen Tomb Raider already. They said it’s a very good movie. So now I may have to see it, since I trust this person’s reviews.



I'm reading a lot of positive reviews, especially for Alicia's performance.  Looks like her hard work paid off!


----------



## Selayang430

Submergence poster. No idea about the language.
Source as per water print


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> Submergence poster. No idea about the language.
> Source as per water print
> 
> View attachment 3994344


I think the language is  Hungarian (per Instagram)


----------



## minababe

she is such a classy beauty ! I'm sure she is great in Tomb Raider. Alicia is very athletic.
Way better than Angelina Jolie


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## pearlyqueen

New long interview with Alicia in the Daily Telegraph 
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/2...oming-lara-croft-skin-went-blue-cold-couldnt/

Not sure if everyone can access it as it’s premium content, so took screenshots of it:

Part 1


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> *Mate!  *




Lol.  See what they were watching on TV.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Part 2:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thanks a million, PQ! I can’t wait to read it on my train ride home!!!


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> New long interview with Alicia in the Daily Telegraph
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/2...oming-lara-croft-skin-went-blue-cold-couldnt/
> 
> Not sure if everyone can access it as it’s premium content, so took screenshots of it:
> 
> Part 1
> 
> View attachment 3995076
> 
> View attachment 3995078
> View attachment 3995079
> 
> View attachment 3995080
> 
> View attachment 3995081
> 
> View attachment 3995082
> 
> View attachment 3995083
> 
> View attachment 3995084
> 
> View attachment 3995085
> 
> View attachment 3995086





Thank you so much!  Fantastic!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> src: in the watermark.



I love her hair.  I love her whole outfit.  Wearing her Jimmy Choos and the inner blouse from the Brazil Comic Con visit.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Part 2:
> 
> View attachment 3995087
> 
> View attachment 3995089
> 
> View attachment 3995090
> 
> View attachment 3995091
> 
> View attachment 3995092
> 
> View attachment 3995093
> 
> View attachment 3995094
> 
> View attachment 3995095
> 
> View attachment 3995096
> 
> View attachment 3995097



I fully believe her too when she says she'll learn Portuguese.  How awesome.  As always, you know I'm really curious about her wedding ring.  I wish there were questions about it, descriptions, but Alicia is so discreet.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## blueblues

@pearlyqueen  thank you for the Telegraph interview. She was unusually open, and there were a number of new things:

When going to a location she researches the area for good restaurants in advance and organizes dinners out.
She arranged a play day on the tomb set for the crew’s children.

She is learning Portuguese.
She makes her own bread [of course she does].
She was very direct about the training at the Royal Ballet Academy, even calling it abusive, and pointed out the high risk for eating disorders. If this is picked up by Swedish papers – and that’s not unlikely – the principal could have some tough questions to answer.
She is working to link up the #SilenceAction initiative (Swedish actresses) to the #TimesUp campaign. That could be quite fruitful.
This is a perfect description of her:


> Her hair is pulled back into a ponytail, there is no makeup on her face and, at 29, *she has the serious, youthful air of an international student*.



And her final reflections on love and life were just lovely.


----------



## readingnook

I heard from a friend in Asia who saw TR.  Not press, not an Alicia fan.  She's a born (backseat) critic lol so I value her opinion on movies.
_Alicia was really good!  
The movie was super fun!  The actors were really good.  Mostly Alicia was really good.
Alicia is so inspiring!  
Her stunts were awesome.  
She really pulled off all stunts, believable and looked good in everything! Every move!
Super poised and yet strong, athletic form._

I mentioned that Alicia had pushed for a more serious tone in the script.  Her answer was
_Could have used more, the script was still more of fluff.  The actors were really good and could have handled more serious tone well.
_
Bottom line it was very positive and she really enjoyed it.  She was optimistic it was going to do well in Asia.


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia @ the Mexico premiere













src 1 2 3


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Sneak peek of Alicia at the Mexican premiere of TR tonight!


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love  this, the color, the style, everything. Hair and makeup are on point too!


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I love  this, the color, the style, everything. Hair and makeup are on point too!


ita


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I love  this, the color, the style, everything. Hair and makeup are on point too!



I love the dress too , it’s kind of the Oscar dress yellow. Now sitting inside cinema for TR to start [emoji8][emoji3]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> I love the dress too , it’s kind of the Oscar dress yellow. Now sitting inside cinema for TR to start [emoji8][emoji3]


Whoohoo!!!!!


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> I love the dress too , it’s kind of the Oscar dress yellow. Now sitting inside cinema for TR to start [emoji8][emoji3]


Jealous tbh

j/k  congrats to get seeing it earlier than us in the US


----------



## August_Lee

From a Turkish newspaper


----------



## Selayang430

August_Lee said:


> Jealous tbh
> 
> j/k  congrats to get seeing it earlier than us in the US



Usually Asian area ( except China & Japan) open one week earlier than North America for many Hollywood movies[emoji10][emoji11]


----------



## blueblues

The interview on Lorraine was actually quite good before that substitute interviewer decided to jump the shark. They wisely edited that out of this clip.


Here is a nice chatty talk with a YouTuber.
BTW, shoutout to @jcsepjj for finding all these clips and posting them on Twitter.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia arriving at LAX.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More! src: watermarked at bottom right corner.


----------



## LibbyRuth

They are pushing Alicia's work out regimen for this movie so much more than anything else that I'm expecting her to release a series of workout videos instead of Tomb Raider.


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> More! src: watermarked at bottom right corner.


Thanks for the pictures 

She looks cute and I really love her earings


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for the pictures
> 
> She looks cute and I really love her earings


It’s my pleasure! She has a very eclectic taste in jewelry; she has fun with them.


----------



## blueblues

Interview with the guy who plays Lara’s Scottish MMA trainer.
https://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/ne...mes-tomb-raider-alicia-vikander-fight-scenes/


> She had bruised shins but was still in the ring properly going for it. I have total respect for her. She is a lovely girl, I keep calling her a *wee lassie* but she’s this fantastic young woman and an Oscar winner.
> I’m old enough to be her dad but although I’m a lot older, I learned a lot from her.


----------



## readingnook

wee lassie...cute!


----------



## August_Lee

Behind the scenes for Vogue China


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Better pictures from LAX! src: http://alicia-vikander.us/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=309

 Her outfit.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The yellow dress from the Mexico premiere. src: http://alicia-vikander.us/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=309


----------



## AmyNJacob

August_Lee said:


>


----------



## August_Lee

From the LA premiere




src


----------



## August_Lee

I would've liked the hair up but she looks fantastic. The dress is gorgeous








src


----------



## August_Lee

Also her makeup and jewelry (especially love the earring(s)) are great




src


----------



## Selayang430

Love this !


----------



## August_Lee

src


----------



## Just Askin

Sorry for any reposts over the next several posts 










Src:看电影  (on Weibo)


----------



## Just Askin

Src:看电影 (on Weibo)


----------



## Just Askin

Src:BenAffleck (on Weibo)


----------



## Just Askin

Src:BenAffleck (weibo)


----------



## Just Askin

Src:@_angel_ weibo


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks for the pics JA and Selayang

Also in the last pic, that's Alicia PR person who was with her after she won her Oscar


Spoiler: if anyone who want to see them













http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=285


http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=285
http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=285


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for the pics JA and Selayang
> 
> Also in the last pic, that's Alicia PR person who was with her after she won her Oscar
> 
> 
> Spoiler: if anyone who want to see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=285
> 
> 
> http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=285
> http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=285



Yes - thanks for all the pics!

I don’t remember the PR person in that pic - it’s usually Emma with her. Maybe this lady is for US events or stands in if Emma isn’t available?


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3999479
> View attachment 3999480
> View attachment 3999481
> View attachment 3999482
> View attachment 3999483
> View attachment 3999484
> View attachment 3999485
> View attachment 3999486
> View attachment 3999487
> 
> Src:@_angel_ weibo


This look may even eclipse the London dress for me.  She has looked extraordinary in these various pictures.  Honorable mention for the Mexico dress too!


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> Thanks for the pics JA and Selayang
> 
> Also in the last pic, that's Alicia PR person who was with her after she won her Oscar
> 
> 
> Spoiler: if anyone who want to see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=285



Thanks, always interesting to see these things!


----------



## LibbyRuth

The fabrics for several of the dresses she's been wearing remind me of those challenges on Project Runway where a designer mistakenly wanders into the home decor fabric section of Mood instead of buying the fabric meant for clothing.


----------



## blueblues

These two don’t exactly hate each other off screen. 
Walton hasn’t held back when he has praised her in interviews, like here and here.
She is such good friends with all her co-stars, from Mads and onward (though Kit seemed a bit intimidated). I won’t forget Eddie’s tears at the Oscars.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> These two don’t exactly hate each other off screen.
> Walton hasn’t held back when he has praised her in interviews, like here and here.
> She is such good friends with all her co-stars, from Mads and onward (though Kit seemed a bit intimidated). I won’t forget Eddie’s tears at the Oscars.



IA - everyone who meets or works with Alicia seems to like her - I’ve only read good things. She’s got that in common with Michael too [emoji3]


----------



## LibbyRuth

Isn't that par for the course in film promotion?  Actors treating each other warmly on the red carpet, saying nice thing about each other during junkets and other interviews?  It would be kind of hard to sell a movie if stars were saying "my co-star is a bit of a jerk and showed up to late every day costing the production money, but go see the film because it's good".


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> Isn't that par for the course in film promotion?  Actors treating each other warmly on the red carpet, saying nice thing about each other during junkets and other interviews?  It would be kind of hard to sell a movie if stars were saying "my co-star is a bit of a jerk and showed up to late every day costing the production money, but go see the film because it's good".


I think you do see sometimes--for example, Tom Hardy and Charlize Theron for Mad Max.


----------



## LibbyRuth

True - it happens, but it's rare.  It also usually does not result in strong box office - unless it's SO bad that people want to go watch to see if they can see the tension in a disaster.


----------



## readingnook

I thought this was so much fun!  
Thank you @AliciaVikanderD


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That was a lot of fun and her answers were great! “Not just any Michael!”


----------



## Tivo

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3999479
> View attachment 3999480
> View attachment 3999481
> View attachment 3999482
> View attachment 3999483
> View attachment 3999484
> View attachment 3999485
> View attachment 3999486
> View attachment 3999487
> 
> Src:@_angel_ weibo


This is the best I’ve seen her look. Just stunning & beautiful. Love the hair and makeup.

I don’t think Alicia has any bad angles.


----------



## August_Lee

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - thanks for all the pics!
> 
> I don’t remember the PR person in that pic - it’s usually Emma with her. Maybe this lady is for US events or stands in if Emma isn’t available?


I think you're might right since I've only seen her with Alicia in the US.


----------



## White Orchid

Such a rarity in Hollywood - no fillers, natural teeth...just stunning!


----------



## Just Askin

Some negative opinions on here are not surprising at all, considering they’re from a “let’s trash Alicia everyway possible “  blogger. It kind of invalidates the opinion in terms of a debatable discussion.
The last style was very sexy. She’s impressing me more with each look, her confidence seems to be soaring at the moment. Love it


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That was a lot of fun and her answers were great! “Not just any Michael!”


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don’t know who this host is but her dress is lovely. src: watermarked at bottom right corner.


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don’t know who this host is but her dress is lovely. src: watermarked at bottom right corner.


I just saw this on Instagram, she will be on a Brazilian talk show The Noite tonight. She filmed it last year when she was in Brazil for the convention.
From aliciavikanderorg: 





> Alicia’s appearance on the Brazilian talk show The Noite com Danilo Gentili will air tonight on SBT in Brazil. We added 2 promotional photos from her visit, we’ll also add screencaptures and link the interview as soon as it will be released online!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Something is happening here.  same src.


----------



## Just Askin

Arriving at JFK airport 









Src:BenAffleck (weibo)


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4000087



I loved that part as well.  Haha she’s so cute.  And she looked so happy!


----------



## Morgane

I like all the last looks. LV is doing pretty well.. Makeup,hair and jewelry are on point,even  if I prefer her makeup with that type of dark lipstick at the Berlin photocall.   I would have liked to see better the Stockholm premiere gown,which looked really beautiful.



August_Lee said:


> Behind the scenes for Vogue China



This was cute! I actually liked some of the shots for Vogue China,but they clearly tried to morph her into Daniel Wu on the cover.. This trend of choosing the wrong photos for the cover continues..



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I love ❤️ this shoot! src: http://alicia-vikander.org/photos/displayimage.php?album=322&pid=40170#top_display_media


As always,the editorial is beautiful.. It's one of her best. Again,why did they choose that photo for the cover?
I also like the Hunger photoshoot. I think she was  photographed by Rankin for Hunger in 2012.



LibbyRuth said:


> They are pushing Alicia's work out regimen for this movie so much more than anything else that I'm expecting her to release a series of workout videos instead of Tomb Raider.


Well,her training  was a huge part of her preparation. I think it's right that her work is being acknowledged.




LibbyRuth said:


> *Isn't that par for the course in film promotion?  *Actors treating each other warmly on the red carpet, saying nice thing about each other during junkets and other interviews?  It would be kind of hard to sell a movie if stars were saying "my co-star is a bit of a jerk and showed up to late every day costing the production money, but go see the film because it's good".


True,but even judging by BTS videos,they go along pretty well. And when someone continues to say nice things months or years after promoting a film,evidently there's really a good relationship.


----------



## Morgane

readingnook said:


> I heard from a friend in Asia who saw TR.  Not press, not an Alicia fan.  She's a born (backseat) critic lol so I value her opinion on movies.
> _Alicia was really good!
> The movie was super fun!  The actors were really good.  Mostly Alicia was really good.
> Alicia is so inspiring!
> Her stunts were awesome.
> She really pulled off all stunts, believable and looked good in everything! Every move!
> Super poised and yet strong, athletic form._
> 
> I mentioned that Alicia had pushed for a more serious tone in the script.  Her answer was
> _Could have used more, the script was still more of fluff.  The actors were really good and could have handled more serious tone well.
> _
> Bottom line it was very positive and she really enjoyed it.  She was optimistic it was going to do well in Asia.


Yes,Alicia was absolutely right about the tone,at least based on what I've read.  BTW I've seen a lot of praise for her,and it looks like she made the role her own. I think this person runs a gaming community and,in any case,she a TR fan:


 This mini letterboxd "review"  doesn't contain spoilers,and she makes some good points:


> Perfectly serviceable and fun action flick. I don't know if hardcore fans of the franchise will love it or hate it, but it's nicely accessible for those who don't know or care a thing about the past films/games (lol sorry) -- crucially, it doesn't try to be a video game the entire time, but instead takes the time to set up the characters and emotional stakes and then gets to all the wacky sliding walls and pits of death and puzzle-solving madness in the final act.
> They also bothered to hire actors who can really act, which helps a lot. The CGI is...uneven, but Vikander clearly put the physical work in (like damn girl), so that helps ground it a bit (even if there are plenty of "yeah, right, she would've broken like 18 bones right there" moments).  And hey, it was nice to see [aw **** IT'S SJW TIME!!1] a badass female lead who controls her own story and isn't just nonstop sexualized (or threatened with sexual violence from the male villain), plus an Asian male action hero who gets to be hot and help save the day without just karate-chopping everyone (or needing to save the woman a lot). It does some pretty shameless sequel-setup at the end,but at least it's not incomprehensible mired in its own mithology!





http://variety.com/2018/film/news/alicia-vikander-tomb-raider-reboot-premiere-1202725141/





Alicia training and doing some stunts (some spoilers,I think).That jump at the end..






https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...ara-croft-tomb-raider-times-up-era/413147002/

https://www.gamesradar.com/alicia-v...e-vest-for-tomb-raiders-biggest-action-scene/


----------



## Morgane




----------



## blueblues

Morgane said:


> https://www.gamesradar.com/alicia-v...e-vest-for-tomb-raiders-biggest-action-scene/


So she went down the Olympic whitewater course 25 times in 11-degree water.
Remember that picture of her from London in May when she is holding a baby? It was a private picture and therefore not published here, but one interesting thing about it was that she was in full winter gear, and no one could figure out why. Now we know.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I wonder if when they were filming Submergence, James McAvoy shared his philosophy on actors who talk more about how they struggle for a role than they do the work they did.  He thinks that actors exaggerate their struggles as a way to seek awards and attention for themselves instead of the finished product.


----------



## blueblues

On GMA in a couple of hours.


----------



## August_Lee

blueblues said:


> On GMA in a couple of hours.



Had no idea (or I forgot) she would be there. Thanks for the reminder. She will also be on Kelly & Ryan today and Fallon tonight


----------



## LibbyRuth

Here are the comments from James McAvoy about actors talking about struggling for a role that I referenced earlier - 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...voy-says-actors-told-lie-gruelling-roles.html

He said: ‘I’ve been told so many times that if you want to win awards, you need to start making it sound like you’re f***ing sweating blood every time you step on set
‘People want me to say things like, “That was the hardest thing I’ve done! It consumed me completely!”

I think that the point he's making here is a good one, and it says a lot about the mindset of film promotion. There's a lot about the film industry that wants to tell people they have the hardest jobs, most important jobs, etc with the hopes that people's admiration for the work done will draw them to theaters. But i think someone like James who came from a humble background understands is that people who are working in jobs where they do hard labor look at actors saying "I went to boot camp for a whole week!" or "They threw me into water" or "I didn't get to eat anything but lettuce for a month!" as privileged, not impressive ... and some find calling that hard work insulting. 
As Tom Cruise's image started going down, he tried promoting himself by making sure the world knew he worked so hard on his stunts and could do things no one else could. Mission Impossible movies became about the stunts Tom did instead of the story being told.  It didn't help his image.  It may have hurt it.
In the long run, I don't think Alicia is being helped by making so much of the film promotion about her and the workout she did for the role. People know there were stunt people involved, and know if they had jobs where they worked out for 8 hours a day they could build muscle too. Heck, even Oprah learned to zip it on a lot of her diet and exercise advice because people got tired of being lectured by a woman who employed a chef and personal trainer. 
There's a need for a certain element being relateable as a star - the only people who can get away with ignoring that need are those who are larger than life and embrace being on a totally different level ... like Beyonce. I just don't see Alicia winning over more fans with the way they've gone about promoting her on this.


----------



## Selayang430

180314 visits GMA in New York City  
Source 蚊子的Ben Affleck農場


----------



## August_Lee

Selayang430 said:


> 180314 visits GMA in New York City
> Source 蚊子的Ben Affleck農場
> 
> View attachment 4000816
> View attachment 4000817
> View attachment 4000818
> View attachment 4000819
> View attachment 4000820


She looks cute 
Here's some screenshots of her on K&R today


----------



## Selayang430

180314 visits GMA in New York City part II
Source : 蚊子的Ben Affleck 農場


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> She looks cute
> Here's some screenshots of her on K&R today




Alicia looks gorgeous! Is there any way for people outside the USA to watch?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia looks gorgeous! Is there any way for people outside the USA to watch?


I missed this, but I’m sure it will be available on line by tomorrow the latest.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## blueblues

On Build.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia - 27 Questions and Answers

https://www.buzzfeed.com/eleanorbate/alicia-vikander-tomb-raider-interview


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I knew she would freak out meeting Isabelle!
*Have you ever freaked out about meeting another celebrity?*
_AV: Yes, I have! I met Isabelle Huppert at the Oscars, and I was with one of my best girlfriends who was next to me, and she was like, “Oh my God, you literally couldn’t get a word out.” I was so nervous, but she was very sweet. She took my hand and I just took a few breaths before I got to tell her what a wonderful actress she is, and how much she’s inspired me._

Word... I so agree with her on this:
*What’s your biggest pet peeve?*
_AV: I had this situation this morning. I’ve been travelling a lot in hotels, and I don’t understand why every night I have to go and release the sheets. Why do they always tuck the sheets?! Especially when they have turn-down service, because nobody really wants to go to bed not being able to move their feet._


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia @ the Build Studio













src


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia on GMA


Alicia teaches us Swedish words


----------



## August_Lee

I apologized if this has been posted already

Alicia talks with Entertainment Tonight

Also here is the full interview with Build Live for those who missed it earlier


----------



## readingnook

Selayang430 said:


> 180314 visits GMA in New York City
> Source 蚊子的Ben Affleck農場
> 
> View attachment 4000816
> View attachment 4000817
> View attachment 4000818
> View attachment 4000819
> View attachment 4000820


i love.....this coat


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


>



she's so pretty here!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

On Fallon tonight. src: http://aliciavikander.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=594


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia - 27 Questions and Answers
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/eleanorbate/alicia-vikander-tomb-raider-interview



I have to say I was listening to Gloria just last week and remembering things about Laura Branigan like...her voice spanned 4 octaves and most producers didn't know what to do with that when she came out in the 80's.  Did you know that Gloria was based on an originally Italian song?  And that it was embraced by the gay community?  Is this all tmi? *Thinks about that* *Leaves it*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I used to love Laura Brannigan! I love 80s music.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> On Fallon tonight. src: http://aliciavikander.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=594



I really like her hair today.  I love everything she wore in NY.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yeah, me too. Her style is awesome.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia - 27 Questions and Answers
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/eleanorbate/alicia-vikander-tomb-raider-interview



OMG and the fabulous closeup on the Buzzfeed page.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## August_Lee

I really have liked her whole style this promo tour. Even though I really wasn't in love with her European premiere dress, that was still a good look.


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia was at a Tomb Raider screening early on Wednesday (3/14)


----------



## teadrinkingpuss

Alicia looks lovely and seems to have a good time right now promoting the movie! I like her a lot!
(also like when ppl just carry on and ignore the negativity as it should be)


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Selayang430

Fallon show


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> Alicia was at a Tomb Raider screening early on Wednesday (3/14)




Do we know where this was?


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> Do we know where this was?


AMC Empire 25 in NYC (src Instagram)


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> AMC Empire 25 in NYC (src Instagram)


Thanks August!  So this was yesterday after the morning shows probably?


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


>



“Oh my lord!”  
Hahahah


----------



## LibbyRuth

readingnook said:


> Thanks August!  So this was yesterday after the morning shows probably?


It was last night after the Tonight Show taping.  Jackson McHenry tweeted a picture from the event.


----------



## aprilmayjune

McHenry went to an Alicia event?? Voluntarily? 

his hate-boner for her is my favorite thing tbh


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> McHenry went to an Alicia event?? Voluntarily?
> 
> his hate-boner for her is my favorite thing tbh


Hey you! Where have you been? Miss you around here!  

Who’s McHenry?


----------



## aprilmayjune

lurkin like a pro and loving the hell out of this tomb raider promo! stoked to see it FINALLY. reviews are decent and solid praise for our girl 

dude writes for vulture and has the market cornered on alicia-related snark, some of it just mean. i genuinely cannot figure out if he hates her, finds her easy to make fun of, had a bad personal experience with her...occasionally he is hilarious though


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Well, it’s nice to see you! I can’t wait to see it as well. And thanks for identifying the bonehead.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Well, it’s nice to see you! I can’t wait to see it as well. And thanks for identifying the bonehead.




did i miss any discussion of the marsh king's daughter? there were a bunch of articles about it from deadline and variety in mid-feb but it's not on her imdb yet


----------



## Just Askin

Hi AMJ . 


aprilmayjune said:


> dude writes for vulture and has the market cornered on alicia-related snark, some of it just mean. i genuinely cannot figure out if he hates her, finds her easy to make fun of, had a bad personal experience with her...occasionally he is hilarious though


How far back do I have to scroll for the hilarious bit cos I just spent at least ten minutes of my life, that I will never get back, looking?!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> did i miss any discussion of the marsh king's daughter? there were a bunch of articles about it from deadline and variety in mid-feb but it's not on her imdb yet


They were posted here I’m sure, if you read back. I’m the picture finder here.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Hi AMJ .
> 
> How far back do I have to scroll for the hilarious bit cos I just spent at least ten minutes of my life, that I will never get back, looking?!



You’ve saved me a job JA; on second thoughts why bother looking for comments made by some bloke I’ve never heard of and couldn’t care less what he thinks.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> lurkin like a pro and loving the hell out of this tomb raider promo! stoked to see it FINALLY. reviews are decent and solid praise for our girl
> 
> dude writes for vulture and has the market cornered on alicia-related snark, some of it just mean. i genuinely cannot figure out if he hates her, finds her easy to make fun of, had a bad personal experience with her...occasionally he is hilarious though



Where have you been hiding AMJ? Missed you!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

@readingnook: sequel to TR or M.F.U?


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Hey you! Where have you been? Miss you around here!
> 
> Who’s McHenry?


he's the guy who did tulips for stars in a review of TF.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> @readingnook: sequel to TR or M.F.U?




sexy woman next door! 
what a diplomatic answer though.  you know where my vote lies.


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> McHenry went to an Alicia event?? Voluntarily?
> 
> his hate-boner for her is my favorite thing tbh


ny-ers


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> lurkin like a pro and loving the hell out of this tomb raider promo! stoked to see it FINALLY. reviews are decent and solid praise for our girl





aprilmayjune said:


> did i miss any discussion of the marsh king's daughter? there were a bunch of articles about it from deadline and variety in mid-feb but it's not on her imdb yet



only initial discussion of the book plot.  no details on the movie.


----------



## blueblues

aprilmayjune said:


> did i miss any discussion of the marsh king's daughter? there were a bunch of articles about it from deadline and variety in mid-feb but it's not on her imdb yet


Alicia was on the Swedish podcast Värvet last week and said that she has tree projects lined up for the next 12 month, starting immediately after the press tour. They are tree very different films (duh). After that she will probably focus more on production for a while.
I can only speculate that the first film will be TMKD.

It’s a fantastic interview BTW. Never heard her so relaxed and open. Of course it’s in Swedish, but here it is: https://www.acast.com/varvet/-314-aliciavikander


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> Alicia was on the Swedish podcast Värvet last week and said that she has tree projects lined up for the next 12 month, starting immediately after the press tour. They are tree very different films (duh). After that she will probably focus more on production for a while.
> I can only speculate that the first film will be TMKD.
> 
> It’s a fantastic interview BTW. Never heard her so relaxed and open. Of course it’s in Swedish, but here it is: https://www.acast.com/varvet/-314-aliciavikander



According to initial reports The Marsh King’s Daughter is supposed to start principal photography this summer.
http://variety.com/2018/film/festivals/alicia-vikander-marsh-kings-daughter-1202695172/

Last week at the Glasgow Film Festival Ben Wheatley said he hopes to start on his next big production (possibly Freak Shift) this summer or autumn. So if Alicia is starting immediately after this press tour it doesn’t look like it’s either of these films.


----------



## Just Askin

From El Homiguero
(Rough screenshot)







http://www.antena3.com/programas/el...t-damon_201803155aaae2520cf2aca4f1ce4164.html


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> Alicia was on the Swedish podcast Värvet last week and said that she has tree projects lined up for the next 12 month, starting immediately after the press tour. They are tree very different films (duh). After that she will probably focus more on production for a while.
> I can only speculate that the first film will be TMKD.
> 
> It’s a fantastic interview BTW. Never heard her so relaxed and open. Of course it’s in Swedish, but here it is: https://www.acast.com/varvet/-314-aliciavikander



Thank you for this!  She sounded so good, even if I didn't understand a word!  I could listen to her speak all day but she sounds esp good in Swedish : )

I heard a few words like Alex, Magnus, Costa Rica, Tomb Raider, Lara, Jim Carrey Liar Liar, British Bakeoff (guilty pleasure), Vikarious...

What did she say about the fantastic weather, sardiner hela dagarna...probably talking about Lisbon...

She sounded fantastic!  I wish I could understand what she's saying.  She sounds relaxed, funny, so much more sincere and animated and spontaneous (no foreign language filter) in conversing and storytelling!  It's nice to hear her laugh so much!!  There is a serious part where it sounds like she had to think a bit more about her answers.  It's like she's trying to say so much she's not even stopping to breathe.  The whole thing sounds so thorough.

So this year TMKD and then possibly, hopefully Freakshift?  I wonder what the third one is!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Here’s the only descent picture I could find of this dress. src: https://hollywood-fashion.tumblr.com/image/171816009709


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia along with Walton Goggins are going to be on the Late Late Show with James Corden tonight (1:35am eastern/12:35am central)


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Selayang430

Corden show


----------



## readingnook

Awwwww darn it!!!!  I was SO looking forward to an Armie Hammer reunion!


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander Is Up for the Challenge*​*After a string of period films, heart-tugging dramas, and art house indies, the Oscar-winning actress opens up about her first action-hero role as Lara Croft in this month's Tomb Raider, and what she hopes for her future in Hollywood.*






Alicia Vikander likes making plans. When she was 12 years old, she looked at the year 2018 on a calendar and thought about what her life would be like then. “I realized I’d be 30, and in my head, 30 was the year you became an adult, so I remember thinking, _Hopefully I’m going to have something good by then, but I’m also going to be old_.”

Vikander laughs—a lovely husky sound that rings out across the garden of L.A.’s Chateau Marmont, where she sits without a bit of makeup on, relaxed and glowing in cropped Paige jeans and a long-sleeve navy t-shirt. She’s just back from skiing in the French Alps over New Year’s (“It was amazing!”). Her dark wavy hair is air-dried, her tobacco-brown eyes warm, a Louis Vuitton Petite Malle bag tossed casually to one side. It’s the day after the Golden Globes, where Vikander presented the award for Best Motion Picture Comedy to Greta Gerwig for _Lady Bird_, and the hotel is bustling with postmortem cheer. A sleepy-eyed Dakota Johnson comes up, murmurs,“Morning...” and envelops Vikander in a bearhug. Once she’s gone, Vikander smiles wryly and continues, “The nice thing is, life has only gone better than I’d imagined."

That’s some understatement. At 29 (her birthday is in October), Vikander is in that moment of early Hollywood megastardom when the fates seem to smile on her every move. Since bursting on the scene in 2014 with four show stopping roles in _Ex Machina_, _Testament of Youth_, _The Man from U.N.C.L.E.,_ and _The Danish Girl_ (for which she won an Academy Award for Best Supporting Actress), Vikander has become a face of Louis Vuitton; starred opposite Matt Damon in _Jason Bourne_ (2016) and opposite James McAvoy in _Wim Wenders’ Submergence_ (2017); fell in love with her Irish costar, Michael Fassbender, while making Derek Cianfrance’s romantic drama _The Light Between Oceans_ (2016); and capped the whole thing off by quietly marrying Fassbender in Ibiza last fall.

This month, Vikander stars as Lara Croft in the reboot of the _Tomb Raider_ franchise (out today), which, if successful, will officially make her that rarest of Hollywood commodities: a great actress who can also sell gazillions of movie tickets. She is, as one fan likes to put it, “the biggest Swedish export since IKEA.”

Because Vikander is taking on a role that Angelina Jolie made into a worldwide sensation in 2001, it’s tempting to wonder how she feels about stepping into Jolie’s formidable shoes (or boots, as it were), but Vikander sidesteps comparisons. “We’re making a different movie; it’s an origin story,” she says, explaining that Lara Croft 2.0 is grittier and more realistic, based on the Lara Croft of the current video games (themselves rebooted in 2013 to incorporate more hand-to-hand fighting and less running around in short shorts).






“She doesn’t have the big mansion and all the money in the world; she’s not kick-ass yet,” says Vikander. If Jolie’s Croft was all bodacious, unflappable globe-storming heiress, Vikander’s Croft is a scrappy, decidedly more relatable creature. The new _Tomb Raider_ finds her at 21, broke and aimless, working as a bicycle courier in London. She has no interest in taking over the family empire and no idea what she wants to do with her life. Mostly she’s worried about how to pay the rent. Of course, eventually, Croft becomes the force of nature we all know and love, but the fun of the movie is watching her struggle to get there.

Vikander put on 11 pounds of muscle and trained for four months straight to prepare for the role—doing MMA (mixed martial arts), boxing, and heavy lifting until her abs were quilted in brawn and she could choke a man the size of a mountain with her bare hands.

“It’s interesting that a character that has been seen as very sexualized back in the ’90s is very different now,” says Vikander. “If you go out in the street and ask men and women, young and old, what they find attractive, it’s different. You want her to be attractive and sexy, but, nowadays, you want this to be a girl that fights. Someone who’s vulnerable, but funny. Someone who’s OK with people seeing her bad sides.”

In some ways, Vikander’s Lara Croft seems tailor-made for the #MeToo movement. She’s all about strength and grit, taking on challenges. Survival. There is no love story in the film, no steamy shower scenes or sultry pursing of lips before throwing punches. Instead, we see her bruised and bloodied but never down for the count. “She always stands up,” says Vikander. “When things are found to be quite ****, she always sees the bright side. She just keeps on going.”
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Here, a few highlights from her April cover interview, on newsstands March 27:*


> *ON CONVEYING LARA CROFT'S STRENGTH IN TOMB RAIDER:*
> "We wanted to base most of the action in reality. She's a girl my size having to become a survivor and overcome a lot of obstacles, and I wanted it to be believable that she could do it. All the action scenes when I had to fight with a man bigger than me—we had to figure out how I could actually kick his ass. I wanted to show young girls that it's cool to be a girl who's really strong and that watching her, you feel like _OK, she might be able to climb that wall. She might be able to lift her own weight._"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ON LIFE WITH HUSBAND MICHAEL FASSBENDER:*
> "I'm a big romantic, and I always have been."
> 
> *ON HOW HER FRIENDS SURPRISED HER FOR HER BACHELORETTE PARTY:*
> “I was there [in Paris] for the Louis Vuitton show and suddenly got a text that says, ‘Go out. We need you right now.’ They kidnapped me for 24 hours!”
> 
> *ON HER HOPE FOR MORE WOMEN IN LEADING ROLES:*
> "I think it's an interesting time now, because, sadly even if there are some stories being highlighted with female leads, it's still—you know, I did five films in a row where I was the lead, and I didn't have another woman to work with. It was still just men in it, even though they had a female lead. So being an actress wanting to work with women? It's an exciting time now, because I think the awareness will bring a change."



https://www.marieclaire.com/celebrity/a19423570/alicia-vikander-april-2018-cover/

This is probably the best cover of Alicia on any magazine she's been on


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> Awwwww darn it!!!!  I was SO looking forward to an Armie Hammer reunion!


Very true, they really had great chemistry and its a shame that the movie fell through


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## August_Lee

from the Late Late show


and here is the whole interview of Alicia on a Brazilian program The Noite


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And I love  this photo!


----------



## Blueberry12

Some current Swedish articles.
The article is from todays DI.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> And I love  this photo!


all natural.  love that.

oh.  Two Truths and a Lie.  
You don't need to have a drivers license to have a racing license?  How did she know that?


----------



## readingnook

I am so blown away by this (from the Marie Claire shoot)


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> from the Late Late show
> 
> 
> and here is the whole interview of Alicia on a Brazilian program The Noite




I'm confused.  When was this show recorded?  She said she came from Dubai so...Dubai-Brazil is 16 hours...that sounds about right, but where did she come from?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yeah, I’m confused too. Take a look at this!!!! Where was this?


----------



## Blueberry12

Some more ...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yeah, I’m confused too. Take a look at this!!!! Where was this?




Oh it's James Corden.  I thought it was last year.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

So wait a minute...when was this taped? We should take this to the lovely couple thread. It’s cute!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> So wait a minute...when was this taped? We should take this to the lovely couple thread. It’s cute!


Yes please.


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


> Thank you for this!  She sounded so good, even if I didn't understand a word!  I could listen to her speak all day but she sounds esp good in Swedish : )
> 
> I heard a few words like Alex, Magnus, Costa Rica, Tomb Raider, Lara, Jim Carrey Liar Liar, British Bakeoff (guilty pleasure), Vikarious...
> 
> What did she say about the fantastic weather, sardiner hela dagarna...probably talking about Lisbon...
> 
> She sounded fantastic!  I wish I could understand what she's saying.  She sounds relaxed, funny, so much more sincere and animated and spontaneous (no foreign language filter) in conversing and storytelling!  It's nice to hear her laugh so much!!  There is a serious part where it sounds like she had to think a bit more about her answers.  It's like she's trying to say so much she's not even stopping to breathe.  The whole thing sounds so thorough.
> 
> So this year TMKD and then possibly, hopefully Freakshift?  I wonder what the third one is!


Funny how much you were able to pick up! 
It wasn’t just the lack of language filter. I think they managed to get rid of the Warner entourage, so the conversation got a lot less formal.

She talked about Christmas holidays in Costa Rica with both their families (25 people) right before the TR filming started, where everybody was stuffing Christmas food and tacos while she was on a strict weight loss diet of “fat and avocado” (she hates avocado now).

He said “pitch Lisbon to me!” and she said something like “lovely weather, close to the Atlantic and sardines all day long”.

The serious part was about her big year of 2015 when the new media attention made her feel a lot of anxiety and pressure, and being so ashamed of it (not able to appreciate the success) that she kept her feelings to herself. Eventually she started to show symptoms of exhaustion.

I hear that Freakshift isn't happening. Bummer!


----------



## Just Askin

They are both gorgeous. Their happiness is quite infectious


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> They are both gorgeous. Their happiness is quite infectious




Just look at their beautiful happy faces [emoji177]


----------



## mollie12

Isn't the girl in the background the one who works for/with Icona Pop?


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Isn't the girl in the background the one who works for/with Icona Pop?



Yes she’s Alicia’s friend Rosanna


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Some pictures from the GMA show.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I really like this dress! src: http://www.a-vikander.org/photos/thumbnails.php?album=330


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I really like this dress! src: http://www.a-vikander.org/photos/thumbnails.php?album=330



Her look is so pretty and feminine


----------



## readingnook

OMG TOMB RAIDER WAS GREAT!  I enjoyed it a lot, it was so much fun!  The stunts were really good and the actors were all good as well.  Alicia was definitely the best thing about it, but Goggins also gave a worthy performance.  I don't have the gaming background but it is definitely a Tomb Raider for our times.  Alicia made Lara vulnerable but strong and brave and determined.  You really feel that she was young and inexperienced but that she had something in her.  It was really very enjoyable to watch and to see her in every scene.  I can't tell you how I loved seeing how strong her body was.  I also liked seeing the scenes I've seen in BTS clips, youtube out-takes, and knowing the details that Alicia talks about in interviews, like the water scene.  So different from her past roles but you really have to see her, she made the action entirely her own.

I've seen reviews of some slowness in the set up and the script, but I did not feel that way - perhaps looking at Alicia was keeping me content.  In fact I think I enjoyed the first parts just as well, perhaps even more than the later scenes.  I went in knowing Lara was video game based but Alicia made her human.  I could not stop grinning the whole two hours because I felt so proud of her performance.  I feel that she made Lara very compelling.


----------



## Selayang430

readingnook said:


> OMG TOMB RAIDER WAS GREAT!  I enjoyed it a lot, it was so much fun!  The stunts were really good and the actors were all good as well.  Alicia was definitely the best thing about it, but Goggins also have a worthy performance.  I don't have the gaming background but it is definitely a Tomb Raider for our times.  Alicia made Lara vulnerable but strong and brave and determined.  You really feel that she was young and inexperienced but that she had something in her.  It was really very enjoyable to watch and to see her in every scene.  I can't tell you how I loved seeing how strong her body was.  I also relished seeing the scenes I've seen in BTS clips, youtube out-takes, and knowing the details that Alicia talks about in interviews, like the water scene.  So different from her past roles but you really have to see her, she made the action entirely her own.
> 
> I've seen reviews of some slowness in the set up, but honestly I did not feel that way.  In fact I think I enjoyed the first parts just as well, perhaps even more than the later scenes.  I went it knowing Lara was video game based but Alicia made her human.  I could not stop grinning the whole two hours because I felt so proud of her.



Glad you enjoy the movie [emoji8]. Alicia is awesome


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> Funny how much you were able to pick up!
> It wasn’t just the lack of language filter. I think they managed to get rid of the Warner entourage, so the conversation got a lot less formal.
> 
> She talked about Christmas holidays in Costa Rica with both their families (25 people) right before the TR filming started, where everybody was stuffing Christmas food and tacos while she was on a strict weight loss diet of “fat and avocado” (she hates avocado now).
> 
> He said “pitch Lisbon to me!” and she said something like “lovely weather, close to the Atlantic and sardines all day long”.
> 
> The serious part was about her big year of 2015 when the new media attention made her feel a lot of anxiety and pressure, and being so ashamed of it (not able to appreciate the success) that she kept her feelings to herself. Eventually she started to show symptoms of exhaustion.
> 
> I hear that Freakshift isn't happening. Bummer!



Ah!  The fact that she was less formal makes me wish I could understand the whole thing.

I thought I did hear "tacos" in there yeah.

Anxiety, pressure, symptoms of exhaustion...got it.  OK, no wonder the tone changed.  I'm glad she is talking about it now.  I can totally imagine it happening given those whirlwind years.  I have seen some changes also.

I know.....I'm going to pray for a TMFU 2 now.  I really thought she and Armie here hilarious together.

Thanks again!


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> Some more ...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia in Malibu yesterday:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

An event for Alicia tomorrow! She’s going to hangout with a bunch of her buddies. I can’t wait to see her with Eddie again.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia and her beautiful smile.


----------



## Blueberry12

I’ve seen Tomb Raider today at Rigoletto.
It was fun.
And Alicia’s body looks fab.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love this outfit so much, she has such simple yet practical casual style.


----------



## chowlover2

I love her style as well, casual but elegant. I don't know why, but I love how she is comfortable wearing flats. And she doesn't have to, Michael is quite a bit taller.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I would imagine that she has to wear flats a lot of the time due to the lasting effects of years of ballet. That dies enough of a number on a woman’s feet that wearing heels is probably an issue for her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Apparently Tomb Raider has performed very well at the international box office this weekend:

http://variety.com/2018/film/news/tomb-raider-international-box-office-1202729685/


----------



## readingnook

That’s great!  I'm not the expert but if I'm to believe THR, it underperformed in the US market (not by much, doing $23.5 where the target was $23-$25).  But I also agree that it was going to be better internationally anyway.  But I don't really care about word of mouth!  Although I guess I should care if it affects a sequel...

I personally loved it and loved every minute of seeing Alicia on screen!  I don't think I'll ever get a movie again where Alicia is in nearly all the scenes.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook

same source


----------



## August_Lee

pearlyqueen said:


> Apparently Tomb Raider has performed very well at the international box office this weekend:
> 
> http://variety.com/2018/film/news/tomb-raider-international-box-office-1202729685/





readingnook said:


> That’s great!  I'm not the expert but if I'm to believe THR, it underperformed in the US market (not by much, doing $23.5 where the target was $23-$25).  But I also agree that it was going to be better internationally anyway.  But I don't really care about word of mouth!  Although I guess I should care if it affects a sequel...
> 
> I personally loved it and loved every minute of seeing Alicia on screen!  I don't think I'll ever get a movie again where Alicia is in nearly all the scenes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005870


That's really awesome news. I had a strong idea it would do better overseas than domestically and happily surprised it was


----------



## gingerglory

James shows his support. It's sweet.


----------



## Allie28

Angelina Jolie took her kids to see Tomb Raider.....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-takes-children-watch-Tomb-Raider-reboot.html


----------



## threadbender

A friend of mine took her son to see it and did not care for it. I think she was expecting a remake and compared Alicia to AJ. Oh well, I will still see it sometime.


----------



## scarlet555

Allie28 said:


> Angelina Jolie took her kids to see Tomb Raider.....
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-takes-children-watch-Tomb-Raider-reboot.html



Wishful thinking...


----------



## Just Askin

Src: weibo
180318 This Weekend # Tomb Raider: The War of Origin [Movies] # According to the paparazzi, #Angelina Jolie# Julie took the kids to watch the new Lara movie oh [Heart] [Heart] [Heart]
Her eldest daughter Hilo feels a lot taller #Shiloh Jolie-Pitt#


----------



## minababe

It's a shame that such a talented woman who is way more athletic than angelina jolie for that role gets critics because of her bra size? that's a poor world we are living in ..


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4007672
> 
> Src: weibo
> 180318 This Weekend # Tomb Raider: The War of Origin [Movies] # According to the paparazzi, #Angelina Jolie# Julie took the kids to watch the new Lara movie oh [Heart] [Heart] [Heart]
> Her eldest daughter Hilo feels a lot taller #Shiloh Jolie-Pitt#


Reports came out after these pictures were taken from people who sat behind them in the theater saying they saw Love, Simon and not Tomb Raider.  I can't help but believe this was a calculated move on Angelina's part, and suggests she didn't have a cameo in the movie not because they thought it would be distracting as producers said, but because she refused it. Angelina is entirely too calculating in her image to think it was a coincidence she just happened to choose this weekend to see a movie and make sure the world knew.
http://www.justjared.com/2018/03/19/angelina-jolie-took-her-kids-to-see-love-simon-in-theaters/


----------



## Sterntalerli

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia in Malibu yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 4004461
> 
> View attachment 4004462
> 
> View attachment 4004463
> 
> View attachment 4004464



I love, love, love this outfit! Especially the shoes


----------



## Just Askin

Just seen another report (JUst Jared) saying Angelina Jolie took her kids to see Love Simon. Can’t say the thought of her watching TR wasn’t amusing. I love Jolie.


----------



## blueblues

This is interesting. Apparently the first of her new projects has already started, the director is Mike Mills and this little girl is playing Alicia’s character as a child. It fits with The March King’s daughter, but who knows.
I wonder where they are. LA?


----------



## Hackensack

Could this be a short film or even a PSA?


----------



## LibbyRuth

The director listed in the hashtags is the same man who wrote and directed 20th Century Women.  He does not have any future projects listed right now.


----------



## mollie12

She's working with Mike Mills?!  Beginners is really, really good, and I absolutely loved 20th Century Women.  I legitimately think he's the most talented director she's worked with.


----------



## August_Lee

*As one of the first festivals to champion VR as a dynamic form of storytelling, this year’s offerings include 33 virtual reality (VR) innovative exhibitions and experiences* from top creators such as Jeremy Bailenson, Chris Milk, Eliza McNitt, Eugene Chung, Gabo Arora, and Saschka Unseld, and emerging artists Asad J. Malik, Gabriela Arp, and Lucas Rizzotto. Other acclaimed creators include: Angel Manuel Soto, Lindsay Branham, and Navid Khonsari. Established directors, actors, and musicians with projects this year include: directors Terrence Malick (_Together_), Laurie Anderson (_Chalkroom_); actors Rosario Dawson (_BattleScar_), Lupita Nyong’o (_My Africa_),* Alicia Vikander (Arden's Wake: Tide's Fall)*; and GRAMMY-award winning band OK Go (Untitled OK Go & WITHIN Project).

info on the project
*Arden's Wake: Tide's Fall* (World Premiere) – USA
Project Creators: Eugene Chung, Jimmy Maidens
Key Collaborators: Devon Penney, Annmarie Koenig, Bruna Berford, Christina Tasooji, Adrian Ochoa, Jessica Douglas, Terry Kaleas, Kinga Vasicsek
*Cast: Alicia Vikander (narrator) *

_Tide's Fall_ continues the journey of Meena, a young woman living in a post-apocalyptic world and searching for her father in the depths of the ocean after his unexpected disappearance. Featuring the voice of actress Alicia Vikander, this expansion of Penrose Studios’ award-winning _Arden's Wake_ embraces the art of long-form storytelling in virtual reality. 
https://www.tribecafilm.com/stories/tribeca-immersive-2018


----------



## readingnook

mollie12 said:


> She's working with Mike Mills?!  Beginners is really, really good, and I absolutely loved 20th Century Women.  I legitimately think he's the most talented director she's worked with.



I remember Alicia was interviewed I think in Singapore, for the Bulgari Serpenti show (was it early 2017) and was asked what the most recent film she had seen was, and it was 20th Century Women.  She said she had seen it on the plane and had loved it.  If she is working with that director she must be very excited to have taken this project.  I haven’t seen either of these films.


----------



## Just Askin

Mentions Alicia at 1.25


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Mentions Alicia at 1.25




James first met Alicia in Montreal when Michael was filming XMen Apocalypse - that would have been in the summer of 2015. He described her as an amazing actor and a great lady [emoji3]


----------



## readingnook

Thanks!  Summer of 2015!  Cool!


----------



## readingnook

Saw this on Twitter via AVD.  Article speaks for itself, a glowing review of Alicia and an argument for a sequel (in spite of the numbers for TR).  I have to chuckle at his conversion to Alicia fan though.

_"Two hours after I entered the theater a mild fan of a talented actress, I exited a fanatic. There’s no question in my mind that Vikander should be one of the biggest stars on the planet [...] I started thinking about other major tentpoles she could carry and how to alert the rest of the universe to just how good she is, so that we could see her far more often on the big screen."_

_ "the petite, Oscar-winning actress of Swedish origin plays a tough, rugged English adventurer and knocks the ball so far out of the park, she might as well be Babe Ruth."_

He theorizes:  _ "The studio doesn’t even need to bump it up to the $150 million range for the next installment, and could instead keep costs lower by banking on Vikander’s considerable acting chops to take the pressure off the action sequences. She more than proved her mettle in her tomb raiding debut, and if there is considerable build up to the second movie, it should do what most sequels do — improve on the grosses of the first film."_

_"Seeing an actress become a genuine sensation, right there on the screen in front of me, gives me hope for Hollywood’s fading star system at a time when they’re in short supply, and we need them more than ever. As long as there continue to be performers like Vikander who can carry the day on the strength of their talent and charisma, there’s every reason to keep that hope alive."_

http://www.tracking-board.com/tomb-...ight-star-to-play-lara-croft-is-finally-over/


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I agree with this guy. I enjoyed TR tremendously and I’m not even a big fan of action movies. Alicia was fit and strong yet vulnerable. I found her very believable in the role, and as this reviewer said, I think the film was elevated by her talent!


----------



## August_Lee

*Netflix Sets May Start For Wash Westmoreland’s ‘The Earthquake Bird;’ Alicia Vikander, Riley Keough To Star*
_




_

*EXCLUSIVE*: Netflix has teamed with Scott Free on an adaptation of the Susanna Jones novel The Earthquake Bird. Alicia Vikander and Riley Keough are finishing deals to star for Wash Westmoreland, who wrote the script and will direct.  The Earthquake Bird is a Tokyo-set female-driven noir thriller that tells the story of young female expat who is suspected of murder after her friend goes missing in the wake of a tumultuous love triangle with a handsome local photographer. The project originally took root at Amazon Studios, but Netflix will make the picture and has set a May production start in Tokyo and Sado Island.

Scott Free’s Kevin Walsh and Michael Pruss will produce alongside Ann Ruark and Twenty First City’s Georgina Pope. Ridley Scott will be exec producer.

With the late Richard Glatzer, Westmoreland wrote and directed Still Alice, as well as Colette, a film Westmoreland unveiled at Sundance where Bleecker Street and 30WEST made a deal to distribute.
_











http://deadline.com/2018/03/alicia-...ugh-netflix-wash-westmoreland-1202277251/amp/_


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I was just about to post this, August. You beat me to it. I guess this is the second out of the three projects, so I’m very curious about the last one!

This one sounds very interesting and I like the location of the shoot.


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I was just about to post this, August. You beat me to it. I guess this is the second out of the three projects, so I’m very curious about the last one!
> 
> This one sounds very interesting and I like the location of the shoot.


Sounds like the sort of film I like.  I also note that it's a Ridley Scott production.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A review of TR from the New Yorker!

*Roar Uthaug’s reboot of the Lara Croft franchise, starring Alicia Vikander, and Wes Anderson’s stop-motion fantasia of canine resilience.*
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/...f-dogs-reviewed/amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Blueberry12

Number 1 .


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don’t think I’ve seen this picture!
src: http://alicia-vikander.org/photos/thumbnails.php?album=643


----------



## blueblues

Tomb Raider stunts BTS from alicia-vikander.org.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Tivo

Planning to see Tomb Raider this weekend. Will report back!


----------



## Morgane

Tivo said:


> Planning to see Tomb Raider this weekend. Will report back!






Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I agree with this guy. I enjoyed TR tremendously and I’m not even a big fan of action movies. Alicia was fit and strong yet vulnerable. I found her very believable in the role, and as this reviewer said, I think the film was elevated by her talent!


It was surely elevated by her talent,and I think it's being widely acknowledged. It's not my genre either,but I fould the whole movie enjoyable and I like that I didn't feel I was watching a VG movie. I'm going to echo other opinions about the first half being better,even if I liked some action set pieces on the island. It’s a pity that some scenes were cut. We can see something  in the trailer.
I'm pretty sure I've read that it was Alicia who wanted Lara to work as a bike courier and live in East London with her friends. I would have liked to see more of that.  The father/son relationship is a bit of a cliché in these origin stories but,as the emotional center of the movie,I think it works very well here. Their relationship is not very fleshed out but it helps to set up her character in a  a believable way (her vulnerability,the fact that she's willing  to fight). The part on the island was a bit too formulaic in terms of plots and felt rushed. I would have liked to see her more on her own after the first kill (one of her best scenes),for example,to give the moment more emphasis.  But compared to the games where apparently she suddenly goes from introverted and frightened student to killing machine,it looks definitely better.
I liked how Uthaug shot Alicia and she really delivers a terrific and highly physical performance that conveys strenght but at the same time vulnerability,fear.
I think these quotes are particularly spot on:


> most of it is staged on a convincing human scale, one that’s been expertly tailored to its star’s understated directness.
> Vikander, small-boned and olive-skinned, has a delicate, contemplative quality that’s strikingly European. In “Tomb Raider,” she doesn’t come off as an _action star_ (the way the toned and implacable Jolie did). She comes off as an imploring, impulsive young woman who’s in over her head but will beat the odds anyway. Her Lara may be the most grounded and believable cinematic video-game protagonist I’ve seen (she’s based on the rebooted, origin-story version of the original game), and since we buy her as a person, the movie is actually that much more immersive. Vikander humanizes Lara Croft the way that Harrison Ford humanized her obvious predecessor, Indiana Jones.


Variety

Vulture:


> Emotionally, she’s all there — achingly vulnerable in the scene that follows the sequence I’ve described and fierce for the climax to come. She doesn’t have Angelina Jolie’s droll, to-the-manor-born insouciance, but Jolie was playing the later, more bureaucratized Lara Croft. This one hasn’t constructed her persona or built her team.



Village Voice


> Vikander is a first-rate action star, her abs and jawline and running form as sharp as mid-career Tom Cruise’s. In fact, she could be the_ human_ Tom Cruise. Her eyes express everything a relatable hero’s should express: quiet confidence, then raw fear, then_ I pulled that off!, _then _what now?, _then _I got this. _She’s the second Oscar winner to play the role, but the first not to look as if she thought the whole thing was kind of dumb. She invests herself in Lara Croft, and the filmmakers, unlike the ones Jolie got saddled with, frame her with awe rather than lust. Now if only they could bring some of that awe to the tombs…


I also thought of Cruise..


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> That's really awesome news. I had a strong idea it would do better overseas than domestically and happily surprised it was


Yes,it's doing definitely better in international markets,and I'm not surprised. This week there's Ready Player One,so it's going to drop a lot.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottm...is-already-a-huge-hit-for-a-video-game-movie/


> . But now that we’ve introduced a winning Lara Croft, a similarly-budgeted _Rise of the Tomb Raider_, one with less world-building and origin story tropes and more “let Lara Croft be Lara Croft” butt-kicking and tomb raiding, could be a plausible concept



I don't know if it will top 300M,but I also see some potential for a sequel,with Lara developing her interest in archaelogy,maybe with a completely new story,Daniel Wu coming back and a female co-lead.



August_Lee said:


> *Netflix Sets May Start For Wash Westmoreland’s ‘The Earthquake Bird;’ Alicia Vikander, Riley Keough To Star*
> _http://deadline.com/2018/03/alicia-...ugh-netflix-wash-westmoreland-1202277251/amp/_


I'm more interested in this than the Marsh King's Daughter adaptation.  Curious about  the Mike  Mills' project too,if there's really something.


----------



## Tivo

Finally saw Tomb Raider!
Overall it was enjoyable. Better than the originals. While I don’t think Alicia has the screen presence Angelina had...it may have been because of the different approach to the character. She blended into the film and let the story take the focus. AJ was distractingly beautiful in her films, but she needed to be because the script and action were so weak.
The new action was great! Loved how physical Alicia was and how she made use of her entire body during the stunts.

Hands down the stars of this movie were her SHOULDERS and BACK! Wow!

She looked amazing.

Dare I say this movie was hindered by the “Tomb Raider” title? Like the review above, I’d like to see any sequels move more towards an “Indiana Jones” style franchise.
Maybe simply, “Lara Croft” for the title instead?

3.5 out of 5 is my review.
Enjoyable!


----------



## readingnook

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia on the cover of Elle Australia


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> Alicia on the cover of Elle Australia




Hey it's a version of the coat she wore for LV VVV last fall.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Old pictures I haven’t seen before.
src: http://aliciavikander.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=630


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


>



JA,  watching this makes me so happy.  OMG.


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia and Michael were in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico this past weekend



















src 1 2


----------



## August_Lee

throwback to exactly 3 years ago...


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> throwback to exactly 3 years ago...



Actually I’m pretty sure that was in February 2015.

These pics WERE exactly 3 years ago today - 4th April 2015!


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> throwback to exactly 3 years ago...



Just double checked - not February, it was the night before the pics I posted of them kissing in NY


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Just double checked - not February, it was the night before the pics I posted of them kissing in NY


Whenever it was taken, they both look lovely. Who are the guys with them though? Is the blond one Christian?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Whenever it was taken, they both look lovely. Who are the guys with them though? Is the blond one Christian?



The blond guy is Mans Ericson, a Swedish DJ friend of Alicia - he was working in NY at the time.

I found the original - it was Mans who posted the pic on 4th April referring to the previous night

View attachment 4024849


----------



## readingnook

You mean when they kissed on the NY street they had already seen each other the previous night?


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> You mean when they kissed on the NY street they had already seen each other the previous night?


Isn’t this when she flew from London and he flew from California and they met in the middle, New York, for his birthday?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> The blond guy is Mans Ericson, a Swedish DJ friend of Alicia - he was working in NY at the time.
> 
> I found the original - it was Mans who posted the pic on 4th April referring to the previous night
> 
> View attachment 4024849


Thanks! He was making the Swedish connections very early on...!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Isn’t this when she flew from London and he flew from California and they met in the middle, New York, for his birthday?



Yes - they did that more than once when he was filming Steve Jobs in SF and she was filming TDG in London.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> You mean when they kissed on the NY street they had already seen each other the previous night?



Yes of course!


----------



## JaneWT

readingnook said:


> You mean when they kissed on the NY street they had already seen each other the previous night?


What I gathered from these pics was that they had spent the weekend together in NY (joining up from San Fran and London) and this was them going their separate ways back to work again.  It looks like they are walking along the street to wait for a cab, they kiss - looking rather wistful and already missing each other - and Michael puts Alicia into the taxi to take her back to the airport.

Pure speculation on my part of course, but we will never know so I don’t care!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> What I gathered from these pics was that they had spent the weekend together in NY (joining up from San Fran and London) and this was them going their separate ways back to work again.  It looks like they are walking along the street to wait for a cab, they kiss - looking rather wistful and already missing each other - and Michael puts Alicia into the taxi to take her back to the airport.
> 
> Pure speculation on my part of course, but we will never know so I don’t care!



I concur! We know they flew from separate continents to meet halfway in NY for the weekend, and we know Michael’s Birthday was the day before. And yes that looked like a very tender kiss [emoji177]


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> What I gathered from these pics was that they had spent the weekend together in NY (joining up from San Fran and London) and this was them going their separate ways back to work again.  It looks like they are walking along the street to wait for a cab, they kiss - looking rather wistful and already missing each other - and Michael puts Alicia into the taxi to take her back to the airport.
> 
> Pure speculation on my part of course, but we will never know so I don’t care!


 Hmmm I like the way you speculate


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - they did that more than once when he was filming Steve Jobs in SF and she was filming TDG in London.


What? You mean they were filming movies, and managed to leave the cities where they were on location for a weekend?  Impossible!  That's never allowed. Look at her schedule with Tomb Raider!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - they did that more than once when he was filming Steve Jobs in SF and she was filming TDG in London.


Yeah that’s why I say I love the way they work things. They’ve always seemed to put effort into not letting work keep them apart, if at all possible. Obviously it can’t always work out because of their work patterns but if it can be done they seem to do it.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - they did that more than once when he was filming Steve Jobs in SF and she was filming TDG in London.



This is very interesting.  When was Alicia filming TDG?  Was Michael the bf Tom Hooper referred to during TDG interviews?


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes of course!


Haha ok.  All this time I thought she was just saying bye to go off somewhere else in NYC.  I didn't know she was probably heading out to the airport. Is there a bigger set of pics?  I always only saw these kissing ones.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> I concur! We know they flew from separate continents to meet halfway in NY for the weekend, and we know Michael’s Birthday was the day before. And yes that looked like a very tender kiss [emoji177]



OK it's making sense to me now.  I had never connected these pics to the dates they were taken.  I knew about the midway meet up but hadn't made the connection to Michael's birthday.  The kiss just seems so much sweeter now that I know the "speculation" backstory!!!  Thanks so much all!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yeah that’s why I say I love the way they work things. They’ve always seemed to put effort into not letting work keep them apart, if at all possible. Obviously it can’t always work out because of their work patterns but if it can be done they seem to do it.



Very true.

They made the most of their opportunities in early 2015; in February when the Oscars were on Eddie Redmayne was attending so there was a long weekend break which they used to meet up in NY - it was around Valentines Day too. Then the April weekend was not only Michael’s Birthday, it was also Easter and as you know we enjoy a 4 day weekend break, so again that made it feasible to meet up in NY again for the weekend. And we know Alicia went out to stay with Michael in SF in January as Steve Jobs started production before TDG. Like you say, despite their work patterns they don’t like being apart too long and make the effort to reunite. [emoji177]


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Haha ok.  All this time I thought she was just saying bye to go off somewhere else in NYC.  I didn't know she was probably heading out to the airport. Is there a bigger set of pics?  I always only saw these kissing ones.


----------



## readingnook

readingnook said:


> This is very interesting.  When was Alicia filming TDG?  Was Michael the bf Tom Hooper referred to during TDG interviews?



Ah scrap this.  This is not fitting the timeline right?  TDG filmed before TLBO.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4025346
> View attachment 4025347
> View attachment 4025348
> View attachment 4025349
> View attachment 4025350
> View attachment 4025351



So for this romantic kiss before she flew back to London scenario, where is her luggage? Because we know she doesn’t travel light!


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Ah scrap this.  This is not fitting the timeline right?  TDG filmed before TLBO.



No - TLBO was first - that was where they fell in love [emoji7]


----------



## readingnook

TLBO filmed ahead of TDG?


----------



## readingnook

Was Michael the new bf that Tom Hooper used to tease Alicia about during filming TDG?  He said she would arrive on set on Monday mornings with beard burn.


----------



## Just Askin

When people pick and choose what’s real . I think someone speculated on a possible scenario. I’m pretty sure they were shopping or strolling or something.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Was Michael the new bf that Tom Hooper used to tease Alicia about during filming TDG?  He said she would arrive on set on Monday mornings with beard burn.


When did you read that? That’s hysterical. 

The threads are bopping tonight. It’s almost like people forget they are married and go into meltdown again when we have pictures. It’s not even annoying anymore because it’s amusing seeing them go crazy all over again.


----------



## readingnook

I read it during TDG interview times of course lol.  He was very cute about it and she was embarrassed.  It was adorable.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I might have to go on a hunt for it. Was it print or video?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> When did you read that? That’s hysterical.
> 
> The threads are bopping tonight. It’s almost like people forget they are married and go into meltdown again when we have pictures. It’s not even annoying anymore because it’s amusing seeing them go crazy all over again.



Haha, it is very amusing indeed! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> What? You mean they were filming movies, and managed to leave the cities where they were on location for a weekend?  Impossible!  That's never allowed. Look at her schedule with Tomb Raider!


Well,in that case Alicia was the one who used to fly to SF or NY because she had surely a more flexible schedule sharing the screentime with Redmayne. On the other hand Michael was in every scene of the movie (like Alicia in TR). London (or Copenhagen)/NY are quite feasible trips.



readingnook said:


> I read it during TDG interview times of course lol.  He was very cute about it and she was embarrassed.  It was adorable.


I actually recall something like that too! 
But I don't remember the context,though.


----------



## Morgane

Tivo said:


> Finally saw Tomb Raider!
> Overall it was enjoyable. Better than the originals. While I don’t think Alicia has the screen presence Angelina had...it may have been because of the different approach to the character. She blended into the film and let the story take the focus. AJ was distractingly beautiful in her films, but she needed to be because the script and action were so weak.
> The new action was great! *Loved how physical Alicia was and how she made use of her entire body during the stunts.*
> 
> Hands down the stars of this movie were her SHOULDERS and BACK! Wow!
> 
> She looked amazing.
> 
> Dare I say this movie was hindered by the “Tomb Raider” title? Like the review above, I’d like to see any sequels move more towards an “Indiana Jones” style franchise.
> Maybe simply, “Lara Croft” for the title instead?
> 
> 3.5 out of 5 is my review.
> Enjoyable!


I agree. Glad you enjoyed it. I watched the first Jolie's movie several years ago,but that movie was really about her "cool" attitude,and she was perfect for that take on the character (despite the director's male-gazey approach). This time it’s always Tomb Raider but Alicia is basically playing a different character that's not even strictly based on the rebooted games. It’s more a blend of the sure,confident,witty Lara Croft of the first games and the vulnerable,unexperienced LC of the rebooted franchise. And it's why I see that her take on the character is also being appreciated by those fans who dislike the new games.

I don't think these were posted:















BTS video:


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Old pictures I haven’t seen before.
> src: http://aliciavikander.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=630


I think I already saw those pics at the Hotell premiere. I really  like that look. I don't know if there's a connection,it’s just a random thought, but the fact that she was at a WB after party (Golden Globes) makes me think that she had already signed up for The Man from Uncle.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I might have to go on a hunt for it. Was it print or video?


Print!  I'll try to go on a hunt for it...but it was three years ago lol.  I might PM you.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Print!  I'll try to go on a hunt for it...but it was three years ago lol.  I might PM you.


Thanks.  I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> I think I already saw those pics at the Hotell premiere. I really  like that look. I don't know if there's a connection,it’s just a random thought, but the fact that she was at a WB after party (Golden Globes) makes me think that she had already signed up for The Man from Uncle.


Interesting!  I'd like to know too.  I can't remember when it was, but I do know she was offered TMFU without reading for it.  I always wondered if it had anything to do with Lionel who was producer on Seventh Son.


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> I actually recall something like that too!
> But I don't remember the context,though.



I don't remember the context either!  I know that Tom Hooper said something like "Alicia had a new boyfriend at the time and we were teasing her because she would come to work on Monday mornings with beard burn"
It's just something that came to mind when I was reading about the weekend meet ups.

I'm sure someone here remembers it.


----------



## porcelainhand

The Beard Burn was from her Vanity Fair profile! And it was Joe Wright, so the bf would have been someone else. 

“You might not think you can tease her, but she kind of likes to be teased,” says Wright. He recalls of their time making _Anna Karenina_, “She had a new boyfriend at the time, and she’d come in rather sloshed on Monday mornings. She had a little chafing on her chin from all the kissing she’d been doing on the weekend. I’d tease her about that. And I’d tease her about being a perfectionist as well. I really appreciate and admire her perfectionism, but it’s important that we don’t take ourselves too seriously.”


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> I don't remember the context either!  I know that Tom Hooper said something like "Alicia had a new boyfriend at the time and we were teasing her because she would come to work on Monday mornings with beard burn"
> It's just something that came to mind when I was reading about the weekend meet ups.
> 
> I'm sure someone here remembers it.


I remember that too. I've trying to think which interview it came from but I have nothing lol.


----------



## readingnook

Oh thank you!  I was racking my brain because I didn't think it was fitting in the timeline - I thought it was around TMFU.  So it's not Michael, it was her boyfriend back in 2013.  Off by a year.

Apologies C-M! and everyone for causing confusion.


----------



## August_Lee

porcelainhand said:


> The Beard Burn was from her Vanity Fair profile! And it was Joe Wright, so the bf would have been someone else.
> 
> “You might not think you can tease her, but she kind of likes to be teased,” says Wright. He recalls of their time making _Anna Karenina_, “She had a new boyfriend at the time, and she’d come in rather sloshed on Monday mornings. She had a little chafing on her chin from all the kissing she’d been doing on the weekend. I’d tease her about that. And I’d tease her about being a perfectionist as well. I really appreciate and admire her perfectionism, but it’s important that we don’t take ourselves too seriously.”


I was trying to remember what the interview and mixed up the directors since I was looking up her Vogue interview in early 2016. Thanks so much for this and HI!.


----------



## readingnook

On the other hand.  I've found some really glowing reviews of Alicia in TDG that I haven't seen before!


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, it is very amusing indeed! [emoji23][emoji23]



It is - predictable I guess.


----------



## readingnook

https://www.expressen.se/noje/pappans-mote--med-alicias-kille/

This is old, about the Oscars, but I've never heard Alicia's parents speak before.  I didn't understand a single word, but I loved hearing her mother speak especially.


----------



## LibbyRuth

porcelainhand said:


> The Beard Burn was from her Vanity Fair profile! And it was Joe Wright, so the bf would have been someone else.
> 
> “You might not think you can tease her, but she kind of likes to be teased,” says Wright. He recalls of their time making _Anna Karenina_, “She had a new boyfriend at the time, and she’d come in rather sloshed on Monday mornings. She had a little chafing on her chin from all the kissing she’d been doing on the weekend. I’d tease her about that. And I’d tease her about being a perfectionist as well. I really appreciate and admire her perfectionism, but it’s important that we don’t take ourselves too seriously.”



If I were in her shoes, I'd vow to never work with Joe Wright again after a quote like that. That he cleaned it up by saying she's a perfectionist does not make this a compliment. He's calling her an over the top party girl and a tramp. I'm willing to bet he would not say the same thing about a man on the set, and had no business saying such a thing about her either.  This is not cute. It's sexist.  Someone needed Julianne Moore on that set to speak up.


----------



## Just Askin

Some will never be in a position to fill Alicia’s shoes...so no need to worry.


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> If I were in her shoes, I'd vow to never work with Joe Wright again after a quote like that. That he cleaned it up by saying she's a perfectionist does not make this a compliment. He's calling her an over the top party girl and a tramp. I'm willing to bet he would not say the same thing about a man on the set, and had no business saying such a thing about her either.  This is not cute. It's sexist.  Someone needed Julianne Moore on that set to speak up.


Have to agree that Wright would never say that about a man.  He was trying to be funny at her expense, and in doing so he dissed one of the movie's best assets.  I saw AK when I had no idea who Alicia was.  I thought she had something special, and I liked the storyline with her and Domhnall Gleeson.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Some will never be in a position to fill Alicia’s shoes...so no need to worry.


So true - it's REALLY hard to fill shoes when they are flying through the air.


----------



## Just Askin

Was that from a reliable source or is that fact from Wikipedia too?


----------



## LibbyRuth

I heard it from a PM via social media.  Either Facebook or Instagram I think.


----------



## Just Askin

Always best to have open conversation when someone is giving you real information. So much easier for everyone  to verify what’s actually being said.
  Pearly, did you read the comments about Punta de Mita on my Instagram? Unlike some posts, they haven’t mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don’t know... I’m really repeating myself, but...

What drama for the most normal of events, a husband and wife celebrating one of their birthdays.


----------



## Blueberry12

At my local supermarket...


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don’t know... I’m really repeating myself, but...
> 
> What drama for the most normal of events, a husband and wife celebrating one of their birthdays.


Especially when nobody cares about them or knows who they are.  We haven't seen an eruption like this since the wedding.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> Especially when nobody cares about them or knows who they are.  We haven't seen an eruption like this since the wedding.


Does the same small group commenting on them change the notion that most people don't know who they are or care about them as a couple?  I don't think so. It's not like the increase in posts is coming from a mass influx of people who have just discovered the most glamorous flawless skinned Swede ever to act and went searching for a forum to discuss her. It's the same number of people, just with more of a topic to discuss this week.


----------



## readingnook

I really thought we were finally too boring to be of interest.  Sigh.  I guess we are still interesting.  We need to work on being boring.

I’ll start.  I’ve been wondering this since last night.  Do you think Alicia’s legs have been changing over the years in terms of how she’s working out?  Were they more muscular in 2013/ 2014 than in 2015?  More again now after TR?  Comparisons over the years?


----------



## readingnook

Hackensack said:


> Have to agree that Wright would never say that about a man.  He was trying to be funny at her expense, and in doing so he dissed one of the movie's best assets.  I saw AK when I had no idea who Alicia was.  I thought she had something special, and I liked the storyline with her and Domhnall Gleeson.



The Kitty/ Levin storyline was an impt counterpoint to Anna/ Vronsky.  I thought Alicia was striking in it as well.  I remember seeing an interview about the costuming and enjoyed that too.


----------



## scarlet555

Always love to drop by this thread... I'm glad everyone is posting here...  thanks to LibbyRuth for keeping it real....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Especially when nobody cares about them or knows who they are.  We haven't seen an eruption like this since the wedding.



It’s so tedious and predictable.... clearly some people still can’t cope with the reality that Michael and Alicia are a happily married couple and unleash their venom every time they see evidence of it in new pics.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Well at least the comebacks and defenses of Michael and Alicia get creative and different every time the subject comes up!


----------



## Just Askin

I’ve got to use the ignore button for a while. Every set of new pics of Michael and Alicia give way to these bloggers grasping for attention.


----------



## Lucyloo22

I am a huge fan of Alicia, and just made this account. I thought I would dedicate my first post to one of Alicia's more recent outfits that I've seen (on Instagram) and I absolutely love it ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> I am a huge fan of Alicia, and just made this account. I thought I would dedicate my first post to one of Alicia's more recent outfits that I've seen (on Instagram) and I absolutely love it [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Welcome Lucyloo! 

Alicia does look very chic in these pics!


----------



## Hackensack

Lucyloo22 said:


> I am a huge fan of Alicia, and just made this account. I thought I would dedicate my first post to one of Alicia's more recent outfits that I've seen (on Instagram) and I absolutely love it ❤️❤️❤️


Welcome from me too!  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> Welcome Lucyloo!
> 
> Alicia does look very chic in these pics!


 She really does; it's so hard to pick a favorite from the TR press tour since I really loved every single one.


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> I am a huge fan of Alicia, and just made this account. I thought I would dedicate my first post to one of Alicia's more recent outfits that I've seen (on Instagram) and I absolutely love it ❤️❤️❤️



I love these By Far shoes.
Welcome.


----------



## readingnook

I am following the discussion/speculation that Earthquake Bird doesn't include Alicia Vikander after all but Alycia Debnam-Carey.  There are already photos of her filming in Tokyo.  I thought Earthquake Bird didn't start until May.


----------



## readingnook

This is one of my favorites.  Can't remember anymore when or where.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> This is one of my favorites.  Can't remember anymore when or where.
> View attachment 4028826


Mine too. It’s so feminine and minimalistic. ❤️


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Jason Bourne photocall in Berlin in July 2016. 
src: http://www.a-vikander.org/photos/thumbnails.php?album=124&page=2


----------



## readingnook

Thank you!


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> I love these By Far shoes.
> Welcome.


I adore these shoes too, I really want a pair. She had them in another color too I think and they go great with everything she wears.


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> I am following the discussion/speculation that Earthquake Bird doesn't include Alicia Vikander after all but Alycia Debnam-Carey.  There are already photos of her filming in Tokyo.  I thought Earthquake Bird didn't start until May.


Oh no, really? I thought I saw it was reported by deadline and they are credible right?


----------



## readingnook

The update is that all three are in Earthquake Bird.  Alicia, Alycia and Riley.


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> The update is that all three are in Earthquake Bird.  Alicia, Alycia and Riley.


Okay, I hope this movie is good. I know Netflix movies are sort of hit and miss but I'll have high hopes since I also think Riley is great.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> The update is that all three are in Earthquake Bird.  Alicia, Alycia and Riley.


Thank you for confirming.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> Okay, I hope this movie is good. I know Netflix movies are sort of hit and miss but I'll have high hopes since I also think Riley is great.


Where are my manners... Welcome! It’s always good to see new fans of Alicia.


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> Okay, I hope this movie is good. I know Netflix movies are sort of hit and miss but I'll have high hopes since I also think Riley is great.



For me Netflix seemed like a strange choice but I think that...Alicia must be very happy to be working with two other female actors, and that's part of the reason she took this role.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Where are my manners... Welcome! It’s always good to see new fans of Alicia.


Thank you all


----------



## readingnook

Earthquake Bird update is that Alycia is in Tokyo filming something else unrelated to the movie.  So back to original casting.  Only Alicia and Riley.


----------



## Just Askin

Alicia in Florida with Michael. Too cute.


Src: Diablo Drifter Driving Academy (fb)


----------



## Morgane

Lucyloo22 said:


> I am a huge fan of Alicia, and just made this account. I thought I would dedicate my first post to one of Alicia's more recent outfits that I've seen (on Instagram) and I absolutely love it ❤️❤️❤️


Welcome!



August_Lee said:


> I was trying to remember what the interview and mixed up the directors since I was looking up her Vogue interview in early 2016. Thanks so much for this and HI!.


I remember that Wright was also interviewed for her UK Vogue profile. There's a lot of material from that period!



Hackensack said:


> Have to agree that Wright would never say that about a man.  He was trying to be funny at her expense, and in doing so he dissed one of the movie's best assets.  I saw AK when I had no idea who Alicia was.  I thought she had something special, and I liked the storyline with her and Domhnall Gleeson.


I think I saw A Royal Affair before AK and I thought the same thing. I was happy when she was announced  for TLBO.
It may come across as inappropriate but I don't think it was his intention. I'm sure he knows what she brought to the role. He saw her in Pure and he was the first to give her a real chance in the UK film industry.
And I like that he remarks how she's a perfectionist,because it says a lot about her professionalism. I recall  other directors saying similar things as well.
Since it has been brought up,I like this quote from that Vanity Fair profile: 


> To those who’ve worked with her, Vikander is such a rare force of nature that the only way she could have remained in Swedish obscurity would have been if she’d made a concerted effort to do so. Co-stars and past directors tell a similar story—one that begins with instant enchantment by some kind of ineffable star quality. “I was just beguiled by her!” says Joe Wright, director of _Anna Karenina_—a reaction that’s rather typical from her collaborators. Their admiration deepens as they witness Vikander’s perfectionist tenacity, born from years of ballet training. “In dance, you do it again, and you do it again, and you do it again, until you get it right,” says Redmayne. “The pain of ballet to get to the beauty. She brings that absolute rigor and absolute desire to give the very best.” Finally, and most powerfully, it’s about the emotional passion that she unleashes in a scene, all the more disarming due to her physical pristineness. As Redmayne puts in, “There’s this other thing that has nothing to do with her technical brilliance. A kind of deep emotion and capacity to feel that is volcanic.”



These anecdotes are also cute:


> “The audition moved me to tears to an almost embarrassing extent,” admits Hooper. “Eddie was like, ‘You’re so busted. There’s no way you’re not going to cast her if she made you cry on the first take.’ I’m like, ‘No, no. I’m—it’s just a bit of allergy. I’m fine.’ ”





> As soon as I saw her [on the tape] even just standing there, even before she started to speak, I was like, That’s her!” There was one small issue—Vikander didn’t actually speak any Danish. When she _did_ start speaking, “it was completely nonsensical,” says Arcel. “And yet she didn’t hold back at all. She was full-on emotional.” Vikander studied Danish over the next eight weeks to learn enough to do the role. But true to her perfectionist nature, she was convinced that she was failing. “I think now I was terrified,” she says. “By Week Six, the nerves were taking over, and [I thought], I’m not going to get it.” By shoot time, she’d nailed it. The movie received an Oscar nomination for best foreign-language film.


----------



## Morgane

readingnook said:


> Interesting!  I'd like to know too.  I can't remember when it was, but I do know she was offered TMFU without reading for it.*  I always wondered if it had anything to do with Lionel who was producer on Seventh Son*.


It's possible,even in general  that was a period of great visibility for her. But yes,she was obviously building a good reputation considering the people she had worked with.
I think she shot Seventh Son soon after Anna Karenina but they were basically her first two roles in US/UK productions.
I don't know if you have read it,but since we're on topic you may find  this article interesting :
https://www.screendaily.com/awards/the-swedish-girl-alicia-vikander/5097101.article


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> It's possible,even in general  that was a period of great visibility for her. But yes,she was obviously building a good reputation considering the people she had worked with.
> I think she shot Seventh Son soon after Anna Karenina but they were basically her first two roles in US/UK productions.
> I don't know if you have read it,but since we're on topic you may find  this article interesting :
> https://www.screendaily.com/awards/the-swedish-girl-alicia-vikander/5097101.article



Thank you so much for this article!  I have read it before, and all the superlatives just make me fuzzy all over.  I lthink Nina Gold is brilliant and find her high opinion very warming.  Yes of course a lot had to do with her own work ethic and dedication.  But I understand that the releases and the filming dates weren’t always consecutive.  Some of them had piled up and resulted in her high visibility those years.


----------



## blueblues

@Morgane  There is a new documentary about the making of A Royal Affair, where both Alicia and the director talk about that casting. The clips are focused on Alicia, but I liked the full version on YouTube too.




Once again credit to @jcsepjj for finding it.

Also, welcome @Lucyloo22


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> @Morgane  There is a new documentary about the making of A Royal Affair, where both Alicia and the director talk about that casting. The clips are focused on Alicia, but I liked the full version on YouTube too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again credit to @jcsepjj for finding it.
> 
> Also, welcome @Lucyloo22



I really enjoyed this and Alicia is speaking Danish here.  Also interesting to see her original casting tape.


----------



## Lucyloo22

blueblues said:


> @Morgane  There is a new documentary about the making of A Royal Affair, where both Alicia and the director talk about that casting. The clips are focused on Alicia, but I liked the full version on YouTube too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again credit to @jcsepjj for finding it.
> 
> Also, welcome @Lucyloo22



Thank you! And The Royal Affair is one of my favorites for her. I remember when I first watched it I balled my eyes out. I really like Mads too, so it was great to see them act together. I only watched it once though because it was that depressing


----------



## readingnook

We always have the same problem...Have you see Pure?


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> We always have the same problem...Have you see Pure?


Not yet! There are some of her earliest work that I haven't had the chance to see, it has been on my list though.


----------



## readingnook

Go see it then let us know!  I haven't see ARA because I'm afraid to cry.  I put off TLBO as long as I could.  Until _some_ people here got on my case...but now I'm so glad I did.


----------



## readingnook

A gem I've never seen before.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## teadrinkingpuss

Her eyes are so beautiful


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> Go see it then let us know!  I haven't see ARA because I'm afraid to cry.  I put off TLBO as long as I could.  Until _some_ people here got on my case...but now I'm so glad I did.


I will have to try and see it this weekend, thanks for the recommendation! I won't push you to see a royal affair because it really is so sad


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> I will have to try and see it this weekend, thanks for the recommendation! I won't push you to see a royal affair because it really is so sad


I think we understand each other.  The highest one on my list is Testament of Youth.  With TLBO second.  That might change with ARA, with Hotell...
I loved Pure, and I said here before, I can see why she likes working with Lisa Langseth.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> I think we understand each other.  The highest one on my list is Testament of Youth.  With TLBO second.  That might change with ARA, with Hotell...
> I loved Pure, and I said here before, I can see why she likes working with Lisa Langseth.


What? You haven’t seen Testament of Youth or A Royal Affair? You are on assignment again, lady. I’m giving you a month to see both!


----------



## readingnook

I saw Testament of Youth!  That's my number one saddest story.  I haven't seen ARA but I think JC says, that the next saddest one. 

I know, I know, sheesh.  It took me 3 months to see TLBO.  I already bought Pure, TLBO, ARA and The Rain.  I just haven't watched ARA and The Rain yet.  I know you've seen all but Hotell, but Hotell is almost impossible to find here.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I keep pestering Netflix and Amazon for it. A very nice person here gave me a link (sorry I can’t remember who), but bummer I couldn’t get it to work. I haven’t seen the rain though.


----------



## readingnook

It was me! Lol.


----------



## readingnook

I can cast *The Rain* with you, or anyone else who wants to see it, just PM me and we can arrange a time.  In the 30 min since I've last posted, I decided to watch it.  It's only a 30 min short, and Alicia's role is not the prime one, but the film, made in 2006, is beautiful, no dialogue only dance.  If you've never seen Alicia dance, her performance, while short, is mesmerizing.  And her eyes are so expressive, shows even this early.

I can cast *Pure* as well for anyone who wants to watch it - we need a longer session.

I use rabb.it bec that is how I learned how to do it, very easy.


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> I think we understand each other.  The highest one on my list is Testament of Youth.  With TLBO second.  That might change with ARA, with Hotell...
> I loved Pure, and I said here before, I can see why she likes working with Lisa Langseth.


I loved Testament of Youth but A Royal Affair had me crying like a baby lol

I want to see Euphoria too! I was upset I wasn't in Toronto the days that it was showing


----------



## readingnook

Oh no!  Really?? It’s going to be worse than Testament of Youth??


----------



## readingnook

I think @jcsepjj also said the same thing...about ARA.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> I think @jcsepjj also said the same thing...about ARA.


It’s true but it’s also very uplifting at the same time because of the legacy that came out of it. It’s a political drama as well as a human tragedy, but I’ll stop there since I don’t want to give too much away...

It’s one of my favorite of hers and also because I’m obsessed with Danish culture!


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> Oh no!  Really?? It’s going to be worse than Testament of Youth??


They both are sort of bittersweet in a way, but I think it's the sense of unfairness in ARA that made me even more sad because it's one of those movies where you wish you could change certain events even though you know it's pointless.


----------



## readingnook

Thank you.  And I know exactly what both of you are saying.  I will really have to see it soon.  Just need to be prepared.


----------



## Morgane

readingnook said:


> Thank you so much for this article!  I have read it before, and all the superlatives just make me fuzzy all over.  I lthink Nina Gold is brilliant and find her high opinion very warming.  Yes of course a lot had to do with her own work ethic and dedication.  But I understand that the releases and the filming dates weren’t always consecutive.  Some of them had piled up and resulted in her high visibility those years.


She thanked Gold in her Oscar speech too.



blueblues said:


> @Morgane  There is a new documentary about the making of A Royal Affair, where both Alicia and the director talk about that casting. The clips are focused on Alicia, but I liked the full version on YouTube too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again credit to @jcsepjj for finding it.
> 
> Also, welcome @Lucyloo22



Thanks!



Lucyloo22 said:


> They both are sort of bittersweet in a way, but I think it's the sense of unfairness in ARA that made me even more sad because it's one of those movies where you wish you could change certain events even though you know it's pointless.


It's exactly how I feel about them. A Royal Affair probably had a stronger emotional impact on me.  You should definitely see Hotell and Pure. Her performance in Pure remains my favorite one.


----------



## Morgane

readingnook said:


> I can cast *The Rain* with you, or anyone else who wants to see it, just PM me and we can arrange a time.  In the 30 min since I've last posted, I decided to watch it.  It's only a 30 min short, and Alicia's role is not the prime one, but the film, made in 2006, is beautiful, no dialogue only dance.  If you've never seen Alicia dance, her performance, while short, is mesmerizing.  And her eyes are so expressive, shows even this early.
> 
> I can cast *Pure* as well for anyone who wants to watch it - we need a longer session.
> 
> I use rabb.it bec that is how I learned how to do it, very easy.


Lidberg's The Rain is a beautiful short. Labyrinth Within is  worth watching too.  I think I posted a link in this thread.




readingnook said:


> A gem I've never seen before.



I saw her photoshoot before. These are other photos for BlackBook Magazine (2012):












































Other photos here


----------



## Lucyloo22

I'll make it my goal to watch Pure this weekend! And those photos are beautiful


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> She thanked Gold in her Oscar speech too.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> It's exactly how I feel about them. A Royal Affair probably had a stronger emotional impact on me.  You should definitely see Hotell and Pure. Her performance in Pure remains my favorite one.



Fabulous.  Thank you!
Can you post the Labyrinth Within link again?
I think The Rain was beautiful!  I just cast it for C-M.  Alicia's so young here, and you can tell, but clearly she had something.
Pure also remains my favorite, something I think Lisa Langseth brought out in her.  It's a very careful kind of directing.  But I also loved ToY, TDG (she was really I think, the heart of TDG) and of course haven't seen ARA and Hotell.


----------



## readingnook

I've never seen most of these.  Thank you.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia spotted in Stockholm this evening:


----------



## blueblues

^ I wonder what they are doing here for several week days. I think it has to be work related.
Could it be this?
https://www.expressen.se/noje/alice-bah-kuhnke-tar-metoo-till-cannes-/



> *Alice Bah Kuhnke takes #Metoo to Cannes*
> Minister of Culture Alice Bah Kuhnke and Swedish Film Institute take Metoo to the Cannes Film Festival.
> Several important parties are already involved in the major seminar to be held in place. *A big Hollywood star is expected among the guests*, while Eva Röse [actress] will be responsible for the opening speach.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> ^ I wonder what they are doing here for several week days. I think it has to be work related.
> Could it be this?
> https://www.expressen.se/noje/alice-bah-kuhnke-tar-metoo-till-cannes-/



It’s a possibility... Alicia has been heavily involved in the Swedish branch of Me Too, and I’m sure she probably discussed it with the Swedish cultural officials at that royal dinner at the British embassy back in January.

Would be great to see her in Cannes this year - especially with her husband!


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## LibbyRuth

I remember there being talk that this movie generated a lot if interest and buzz at TIFF, even though it really didn't make much of a mark in the trades at the time.  I guess that buzz didn't go far if it's being released direct to iTunes.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia and Michael spotted in Lisbon today, their Stockholm visit was a short one!


----------



## Lucyloo22

I just watched Pure, and wow, I honestly didn't know what was going to happen until the end. I really enjoyed it though. I think Alicia does detjected/unfortunate/melancholy emotions so well.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Just Askin

Today in Almada, Portugal at the Restaurante Ponto Final



Src: Dulcínea Coelho (Facebook)


----------



## Lucyloo22

LibbyRuth said:


> I remember there being talk that this movie generated a lot if interest and buzz at TIFF, even though it really didn't make much of a mark in the trades at the time.  I guess that buzz didn't go far if it's being released direct to iTunes.


I actually got to see this at TIFF. My favorite part of the movie is when they first meet at the hotel they are staying at. Personally, I think it's the best part of the movie. It was the most genuine in my opinion. The hotel is a beautiful place btw! Unfortunately, the rest of the movie just seemed a bit disjointed. I didn't read the book beforehand so I'm not sure how closely they followed it. It isn't bad per se, but it could have been better with the flow of the story.


----------



## Lucyloo22

I always love Alicia's sunglasses, I want them all.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The set of pictures below are from almost two years ago now. I remember I thought the outfit was weird, but it has grown on me since. I think it was a bold statement that was true to the theme of the party and she made it work! And you certainly can’t beat that smile. 
src: http://alicia-vikander.us/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=104


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The set of pictures below are from almost two years ago now. I remember I thought the outfit was weird, but it has grown on me since. I think it was a bold statement that was true to the theme of the party and she made it work! And you certainly can’t beat that smile.
> src: http://alicia-vikander.us/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=104


I actually love this outfit. Her hair and makeup was so nice and her skin literally glows, I'm so jealous lol! She also has a really cute smile (dimples!!)


----------



## readingnook

I'm so sorry but AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Whaaaaa, why is the water so dirty?


----------



## Morgane

Lucyloo22 said:


> I actually got to see this at TIFF. My favorite part of the movie is when they first meet at the hotel they are staying at. Personally, I think it's the best part of the movie. It was the most genuine in my opinion. The hotel is a beautiful place btw! Unfortunately, the rest of the movie just seemed a bit disjointed. I didn't read the book beforehand so I'm not sure how closely they followed it. It isn't bad per se, but it could have been better with the flow of the story.


It's what I thought based on some reviews I read when it premiered at TIFF. About the movie being a bit disjointed,honestly,I already had my doubts when it was announced (based on the plot). But I want to see it for McAvoy and Alicia.



LibbyRuth said:


> I remember there being talk that this movie generated a lot if interest and buzz at TIFF, even though it really didn't make much of a mark in the trades at the time.  I guess that buzz didn't go far if it's being released direct to iTunes.


It's being released in a few  theaters in the United States and in some European countries,but that was a smart move to make some profit. This is Wenders' most accessible movie in years,but if other arthouse  films that have great buzz from festivals like Cannes and Venice struggle to find an audience (if they are even released..),I don't see a movie like this one doing any better (even with some promotion).


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The set of pictures below are from almost two years ago now. I remember I thought the outfit was weird, but it has grown on me since. I think it was a bold statement that was true to the theme of the party and she made it work! And you certainly can’t beat that smile.
> src: http://alicia-vikander.us/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=104


That year she could have gone with her Ex Machina look,it would have been fantastic!  I actually liked how she looked happy to wear it.. 



Elle Galan 2012

















Old pics (some were already posted,I think):


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Lucyloo22

I don't think I've seen any of those  thanks for posting! She's beautiful


----------



## readingnook

Wow. Really old pics. I see Gustav. Alex and ... Magnus? And Alexia, Rosanna, Aino, Caro, Teodora...??
Also - I love that pic with her mom in LA.
Takeaways - 1. Her core group hasn't changed. 2. Are those the same freaking heart glasses from last October??? That warms me so much!!


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> Wow.  Really old pics.  I see Gustav.  Alex and ... Magnus?  And Alexia, Rosanna, Aino, Caro, Teodora...??
> Also - I love that pic with her mom in LA.
> Takeaways - 1.  Her core group hasn't changed.  2.  Are those the same freaking heart glasses from last October???  That warms me so much!!


You might be right! They look the exact same! Also, I must be blind, which picture has her mom? I've looked so many times lol


----------



## readingnook

Poster has removed that one ; )


----------



## Lucyloo22

Ok, I was for sure thinking I was bypassing it even though I looked at them 3 times haha.


----------



## readingnook

I just bought Submergence!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> I just bought Submergence!


I want to watch!!!!!!! Please!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I want to watch!!!!!!! Please!



Of course!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Of course!


Thank you!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love this photo! I would love to know what she was saying that prompted such laughter from Lenny and a proud smile from Michael.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love this dress!


----------



## readingnook

C-M and anyone interested just PM me for a group cast.


----------



## Morgane

This is the pic with her mom (I'm adding other pics):


----------



## Lucyloo22

Love the photos; and this just made me realize I don't take nearly enough photos with friends like this lol. Honestly they are great ways to capture memories, I seriously should do that more.


----------



## Morgane

With Elizabeth Chambers and Armie Hammer:















Guy Ritchie and his wife:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Fun times!!!!


----------



## readingnook

Alicia looks so much like her mom : )  

And it's great to see these pics gathered here.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> With Elizabeth Chambers and Armie Hammer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy Ritchie and his wife:



Great selection of pics of Alicia over the years, mainly from her social/private life. They give a real reflection what she’s like as a person - she looks like a fun person who enjoys life. 
So much more insight than pics where she feels uncomfortable when paps are in her face, especially when she’s with Michael. I’m sure she finds that very intrusive, an unwelcome aspect of being well known, you can see she doesn’t like it one bit.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Elizabeth Olsen mentioned Alicia in a recent interview. She talks about wanting to delete her Instagram and how others she looks up to (Alicia is one of them) don't have it  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-day-doesnt-know-shes-it.html#article-5627529


----------



## canto bight

Lucyloo22 said:


> Elizabeth Olsen mentioned Alicia in a recent interview. She talks about wanting to delete her Instagram and how others she looks up to (Alicia is one of them) don't have it
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-day-doesnt-know-shes-it.html#article-5627529



I love Lizzie Olsen.  That is a stark and refreshing contrast from her character in Ingrid Goes West.


----------



## Lucyloo22

I really like her too; and I love her even more now that she looks up to Alicia. I thought that was really cool.


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> Elizabeth Olsen mentioned Alicia in a recent interview. She talks about wanting to delete her Instagram and how others she looks up to (Alicia is one of them) don't have it
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-day-doesnt-know-shes-it.html#article-5627529



All her reasons make sense.  I can't tell you how much it raised Alicia in my opinion that she didn't have social media from the outset.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I disagree.  Not specific to Alicia, but I think in general it's a mistake for celebrities to avoid social media all together. I understand the negativity of it that gives them reasons to avoid it - the comments can get nasty and no one should be subjected to that. However, that negativity can be managed with a good PR team, and I think it's offset by the value of establishing a real relationship with your fans. I think that the celebrities who use social media the best make it a tool to get their personality out, connect with people, and solidify their fan base. I know of people who get so attached to the social media of certain stars that they count the days until a new project is released and feel a vested interest in contributing to making it a success because they've followed the process of making it all the way through.  
With Alicia, think of the excitement that many of you as fans had for Tomb Raider long  before it came out because of the glimpses of filming and knowledge you had of the movie before the first trailer. Effective use of social media would have expanded the number of people who felt that kind of connection and desire  for it to succeed, and that can make the difference between a successful movie and a blockbuster.  The smart ways Ryan Reynolds uses social media, and the way that tied to the success of Deadpool is an example of that.  Deadpool could have been released as a who cares Marvel movie - but Ryan was smart about the way he shared the story of it being a passion project, and people felt a connection to making it successful because of that.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Great selection of pics of Alicia over the years, mainly from her social/private life. They give a real reflection what she’s like as a person - she looks like a fun person who enjoys life.
> So much more insight than pics where she feels uncomfortable when paps are in her face, especially when she’s with Michael. I’m sure she finds that very intrusive, an unwelcome aspect of being well known, you can see she doesn’t like it one bit.



I really like the first one, from TMFU filming.  Beautiful setting.


----------



## JaneWT

Social media is all very well if you want to be famous, but it feeds the cult of celebrity and detracts from the character.  

On the flip side, when casting agents are looking at an actor’s following to decide whether to hire them or not, I can understand the need of an actor to engage in social media.  It’s a huge shame that it’s coming to this, though, and I find it exasperating.


----------



## readingnook

If a casting agent is looking at someone's following, these are scary times indeed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> If a casting agent is looking at someone's following, these are scary times indeed.



Indeed.... as if the cult of celebrity isn’t already getting out of hand..

An actors social media following shouldn’t be a factor in casting.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Social media is all very well if you want to be famous, but it feeds the cult of celebrity and detracts from the character.
> 
> On the flip side, when casting agents are looking at an actor’s following to decide whether to hire them or not, I can understand the need of an actor to engage in social media.  It’s a huge shame that it’s coming to this, though, and I find it exasperating.



Imo the cult of celebrity is getting out of control. Actors like Alicia (and Michael) clearly have no desire to be “celebrities” so I can understand why they don’t engage in social media.


----------



## LibbyRuth

If Alicia doesn't want to be a celebrity, why does she expand her career beyond acting to do thinks like being an LV brand ambassador?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## blueblues

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>



That sounds like an interesting project, though I don’t fully understand the concept. As always she is taking on things she has never done before.
Here is a similar article. I like this quote:


> Penrose Studios first debuted a preview version of “Arden’s Wake” at Tribeca last year, and incorporated some of those storylines into the final version that it is unveiling this year. The entire piece, which measures close to 30 minutes, changed quite a bit after Vikander brought her voice to Meena’s character, said Penrose founder and CEO Eugene Chung. “We were able to take this to the next level and have her voice infuse the whole piece.”
> “Everyone outside of the sound booth gave a standing ovation” after Vikander had recorded her take, he recalled.


----------



## Lucyloo22

LibbyRuth said:


> If Alicia doesn't want to be a celebrity, why does she expand her career beyond acting to do thinks like being an LV brand ambassador?


I think celebrity defines those who purposely look for the limelight and put themselves out there because they like the fame and attention. In a way I don't view actor/actress and celebrity as the same thing. There are plenty of actors that take pride in what they do and do it honestly because it is what they love and they have a passion for it. In regard to expanding into other avenues, such as being a brand ambassador, I don't think that can really be considered a task only celebrities do. It's more just another business avenue. Plenty of athletes become sponsors for big name companies, and it just goes along with what they do professionally.


----------



## Lucyloo22

.


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> Imo the cult of celebrity is getting out of control. Actors like Alicia (and Michael) clearly have no desire to be “celebrities” so I can understand why they don’t engage in social media.


She talked a little about it recently in this clip with common searches from Google. About why she chose to not use social media at 0:20 (_I freaked out a month in_) and about how she became famous at 2:18 (_kind of a *bi-product* to the job that I do_). Quite telling I think.
She also said at some point that if actors become too familiar to the audience it has a negative effect on how they can portray different characters.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> That sounds like an interesting project, though I don’t fully understand the concept. As always she is taking on things she has never done before.
> Here is a similar article. I like this quote:



OMG!  A standing ovation outside the booth that’s so awesome!!!  I wholeheartedly agree that her voice completely changes a scene ; )  I also really like how she’s constantly exploring new channels of expression.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> She talked a little about it recently in this clip with common searches from Google. About why she chose to not use social media at 0:20 (_I freaked out a month in_) and about how she became famous at 2:18 (_kind of a *bi-product* to the job that I do_). Quite telling I think.
> She also said at some point that if actors become too familiar to the audience it has a negative effect on how they can portray different characters.




There’s also a very early interview from 2015/16 (the one where she’s in a white sweater) where she says something about this.  Can’t remember exact quotes right now.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>



Does she ever not look good?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Does she ever not look good?


It’s a gift!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucyloo22 said:


> I think celebrity defines those who purposely look for the limelight and put themselves out there because they like the fame and attention. In a way I don't view actor/actress and celebrity as the same thing. There are plenty of actors that take pride in what they do and do it honestly because it is what they love and they have a passion for it. In regard to expanding into other avenues, such as being a brand ambassador, I don't think that can really be considered a task only celebrities do. It's more just another business avenue. Plenty of athletes become sponsors for big name companies, and it just goes along with what they do professionally.



Athletes are hired for endorsements for the same reason that actors are - their celebrity. From a marketing perspective, they bring a personality to a campaign that is established, liked and trusted. The person who is selected conveys an image the brand wants to be associated with - ie a coffee brand associates with George Clooney because they want to bee seen as smooth and refined; Serta associates with Tom Brady because they want to be seen as the top of the line and best in their class; Louis Vuitton associates with Alicia and Emma Stone because they want to be seen as young, hip and glamorous. Brands are not choosing their ambassadors for talent (or else the Kardashians woudln't have the deals they do!) but for the image that is crafted around that celebrity. 
The actors who are known as great talents who are married to the craft (as opposed to celebrities) don't get endorsement deals. There is a certain level of promotion for an actor that happens to promote specific projects - Alicia goes on James Corden because she needs to encourage people to see Tomb Raider, and not because she hasn't seen James in a while and they have a lot to catch up on. But there are other things that she does to promote herself and her image - attending events like the Met Gala and AmFar gama, serving as a brand ambasssador, the number of magazine covers she does, etc. While those things relate to project promotion to some degree, there is also a great deal of crafting celebrity with those things. So I find it odd to describe her (or Michael) as someone who simply wants to act and is pulled mercilessly into the world of celebrity. 
She gets more and better projects because she's a celebrity, so I see absolutely nothing wrong with her or anyone else pursuing it. But i don't deny that she has it because she's sought it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> She talked a little about it recently in this clip with common searches from Google. About why she chose to not use social media at 0:20 (_I freaked out a month in_) and about how she became famous at 2:18 (_kind of a *bi-product* to the job that I do_). Quite telling I think.
> She also said at some point that if actors become too familiar to the audience it has a negative effect on how they can portray different characters.




Like most people I understand the position she’s in. There’s not much you can do to avoid being well known when you’re successful in the entertainment industry whether you like it or not, there’s little choice involved. I guess it requires a skill in being balanced and level headed in making the decision to leave the “fame/celebrity” label at work and outside of work to lead a fairly ordinary lifestyle similar to the rest of us, which is what she and her husband have chosen to do.


----------



## LibbyRuth

But the LV brand ambassador thing isn’t acting, it’s celebrity. So it’s a sincere question, if she doesn’t want celebrity (and I’m not clear on how that’s been discerned with certainty) why do things like that which promote celebrity but not the artistic expression of acting? And let’s be honest on the being known thing - a mention of her name still brings a response of “who?” From more people than those who recognize her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> I think celebrity defines those who purposely look for the limelight and put themselves out there because they like the fame and attention. In a way I don't view actor/actress and celebrity as the same thing. There are plenty of actors that take pride in what they do and do it honestly because it is what they love and they have a passion for it. In regard to expanding into other avenues, such as being a brand ambassador, I don't think that can really be considered a task only celebrities do. It's more just another business avenue. Plenty of athletes become sponsors for big name companies, and it just goes along with what they do professionally.



Yes I totally agree. There’s a big difference in acknowledging you are defined by others as a celebrity and chasing life in the limelight. As far as being a brand ambassador, I’m sure it’s an honour and a pleasure for her as she loves fashion! She also needs designers when she has big public events to dress for, so it’s both beneficial and complementary to her main career as an actor. Kind of win/win!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

How is being a brand ambassador celebrity? Actors need to promote their films and a huge part of that is looking good while doing events. Fashion houses use very visible and successful actors to then promote their brands. You attend a few events a year, do a few photo shoots, and you get a very easy paycheck. Is Alicia out every day pimping LV? No, I didn’t think so. Let’s not grasp at straws here because it’s nonsensical.

PQ, you’re absolutely right. Fame is part of the profession they both love. They do their jobs, all aspects, all ventures, and they balance that with a pretty ordinary life. Traveling, eating good food, family, friends, racing etc. Nothing to see here.


----------



## porcelainhand

Excited about Alicia's new voice work! Heard her voice in an ad (during last year's superbowl, I think?) and even though she was never shown or identified her timbre and accent were instantly recognizable. 

Also, I think that her Mike Mills project is going to be a music video for the National (which makes sense, as he had directed music shorts before). So cool that she is trying out different formats!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Well, most every time she’s photographed she’s carrying an LV bag, so I think the question of whether she pimps it every day is yes ... at least those she’s documented publicly. As for how being a brand ambassador celebrity ... can you name many brand ambassadors who aren’t celebrities first? It goes hand in hand, and since there is cross promotion, a persons celebrity profile grows by being a brand ambassador.


----------



## Lucyloo22

I guess I am confused a bit because I never viewed being an ambassador as a negative thing. On the contrary, I think it's a great honor. Brands choose specific people because they believe they fit their vision and values. Ideally, brands also choose people to promote the product and not the person. Sure, it may still happen but the actual definition of what a brand ambassador is, is to promote the product and not themselves. 

this is why you'll see brands drop people if they no longer represent what the company is hoping to portray. First one that comes to my mind is when michael phelps was dropped by a lot of his sponsors when he was caught smoking marijuana because a lot of the brands sponsoring him were geared toward children/younger adults.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I don’t think anyone in this discussion has described being a brand ambassador as a negative thing. I most certainly don’t see it that way. As you said, it’s an honor as the brand is saying they want their brand associated with the attributes the person is known for. I’d add a second reason to dropping a brand ambassador beyond the change in an image turning negative, and that would be shrinking Celebrity/ influence. But I think you’re right that being a brand ambassador is an honor, no negative connotation attached.


----------



## Lucyloo22

My apologies then, I took that out of context. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Imo the cult of celebrity is getting out of control. Actors like Alicia (and Michael) clearly have no desire to be “celebrities” so I can understand why they don’t engage in social media.





pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed.... as if the cult of celebrity isn’t already getting out of hand...



Completely agree with this.  I think celebrity is always inevitable given their work but social media interaction is a completely different thing.  These things can easily go both ways.  But it all depends on what’s important to you.  It was interesting to see how another actor is  looking to her now for that example.



porcelainhand said:


> Excited about Alicia's new voice work! Heard her voice in an ad (during last year's superbowl, I think?) and even though she was never shown or identified her timbre and accent were instantly recognizable.
> 
> Also, I think that her Mike Mills project is going to be a music video for the National (which makes sense, as he had directed music shorts before). So cool that she is trying out different formats!



Was it for the Amex Platinum/ Centurion Card?  : )  I think she mentioned their FHR (Fine Hotels and Resorts) program.  And I agree - her voice!!!


----------



## readingnook

The calm before the storm.


----------



## pearlyqueen

porcelainhand said:


> Excited about Alicia's new voice work! Heard her voice in an ad (during last year's superbowl, I think?) and even though she was never shown or identified her timbre and accent were instantly recognizable.
> 
> Also, I think that her Mike Mills project is going to be a music video for the National (which makes sense, as he had directed music shorts before). So cool that she is trying out different formats!



Did you find details for the music video?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> I guess I am confused a bit because I never viewed being an ambassador as a negative thing. On the contrary, I think it's a great honor. Brands choose specific people because they believe they fit their vision and values. Ideally, brands also choose people to promote the product and not the person. Sure, it may still happen but the actual definition of what a brand ambassador is, is to promote the product and not themselves.
> 
> this is why you'll see brands drop people if they no longer represent what the company is hoping to portray. First one that comes to my mind is when michael phelps was dropped by a lot of his sponsors when he was caught smoking marijuana because a lot of the brands sponsoring him were geared toward children/younger adults.



Yep, it’s all about promoting the product/brand. They want maximum exposure for their latest collection so want their ambassadors to have tons of high profile events to attend to achieve that. I doubt many people could tell you off the top of their heads who the brand ambassadors are for LV or Bulgari!


----------



## readingnook

Oldie.


----------



## August_Lee

Only seen him in the horrid American Hustle but I really like this casting


----------



## Lucyloo22

August_Lee said:


> Only seen him in the horrid American Hustle but I really like this casting



I had to look him up. He was in Twilight; its been a long time since I watched that so I didn't recognize him lol


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

From Rankin magazine 2018. 

src: http://alicia-vikander.org/photos/thumbnails.php?album=324


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think photographers need to learn to know better than to set up a shot like the last one after #metoo. That picture has too many shades of being a victim and I dint think she should have been put in a spot to look like that. The angle of her legs/feet is great it that shot, but the rest of the pose sets a tone we should be past now. And I hate to say it but given the reports that keep resurfacing about her husband, I think it makes it even worse to put her in that position.


----------



## readingnook

Lol.



Arden's Wake:  Tide's Fall
I'd love to see it.
@aprilmayjune Tribeca Film Festival screening 4/20 to 4/28


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Do we have a date? I would be excited if we could see her at an event soon!


----------



## readingnook

I added it.  Interested?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> I added it.  Interested?


I’m not going to have time, but otherwise totally!!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> From Rankin magazine 2018.
> 
> src: http://alicia-vikander.org/photos/thumbnails.php?album=324


I love this one. Carefree and relaxed, hand up blocking the sun/light that the shadow tells is there. Beautiful.


----------



## readingnook

She always looks beautiful even in outtakes.  Hunger Mag #14 came out in March to coincide with international women's day w pics below.









and the outtakes are here


----------



## readingnook

Also love this from Hunger #3 in 2015 also by Rankin


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> She always looks beautiful even in outtakes.  Hunger Mag #14 came out in March to coincide with international women's day w pics below.
> 
> View attachment 4041537
> 
> View attachment 4041538
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041521
> 
> 
> and the outtakes are here
> View attachment 4041539



Lovely pics [emoji3]


----------



## blueblues

Alicia Vikander turns 'Tide's Fall' into a VR masterpiece
https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/18/alicia-vikander-ardens-wake-vr/

This enthusiastic article explains how 'Tide's Fall' works. Apparently it is non-interactive, but you can move around and observe from different angles. It will hopefully be available for consumers as well, not only for specialized VR rooms.

And I never get enough of quotes like this:


> Just like in Ex Machina, Vikander instantly makes the character someone you can't help but connect with.


I wonder if it’s possible that she will be at Tribeca for the presentation.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That’s awesome! Man, now I’m bummed I can’t make it to NYC for this.


----------



## readingnook

First couple of days sold out.  It looks so interesting. And I agree about her voicework!  So now I understand that standing ovation.


----------



## Blueberry12

At the cinema...


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Great selection of pics of Alicia over the years, mainly from her social/private life.
> 
> *So much more insight than pics where she feels uncomfortable when paps are in her face, especially when she’s with Michael. *I’m sure she finds that very intrusive, an unwelcome aspect of being well known, you can see she doesn’t like it one bit.


It's what I thought too. But this is also true if we compare the pics posted by her friends during Midsummer and all those ones where she’s obviously aware she's  being photographed.  I think  most of these pics were probably taken from her friends' profiles before they went private.  I've tried to include the pics with people who were also in pics posted recently by Caroline Hjelt,so I hope it's fine.



pearlyqueen said:


> Yep, it’s all about promoting the product/brand. *They want maximum exposure for their latest collection so want their ambassadors to have tons of high profile events to attend to achieve tha*t. I doubt many people could tell you off the top of their heads who the brand ambassadors are for LV or Bulgari!


Exactly. And nowadays the trend is that of choosing fresh faces (models or actors) that are not overexposed.  This is from a New York Times piece:


> In recent years, there has been a growing divide between brands using under-the-radar talent and those loyal to Hollywood’s A-list actors who, for years, have dominated major luxury campaigns and filled ambassador roles. The attractions of less well-known faces seem to be as varied as a conviction that they best represent the brand and a desire for the sense of insider cool conveyed by a front row or ad model whom only the select will recognize.
> The mechanics of these agreements — how designers make their casting calls and selections for brand representation — is top secret.
> And while it may be risky, if the brand’s choice proves to be a big hit — it also looks smart.


Actresses like Wasikowska and Mia Goth are testimonials for Prada,for example.
Alicia wasn't surely chosen as a testimonial because she was a celebrity or recognizable.  She was a perfect fit for that "rising actress not new to the fashion industry" category. And she had a lot of projects coming out,which means a lot of red carpets (including possible awards ceremonies) and tons of promotional work like covers, editorials. Promotional work that is really part of that job when you're young and with a rising profile.  It's a gift for every brand and,obviously,it's a win-win situation for her in terms of visibility and financial opportunities.



August_Lee said:


> Only seen him in the horrid American Hustle but I really like this casting



I also see he has just finished to film The Irishman,which is also being produced by Netflix. The book synopsis looks interesting. I'm more interested in this one than The Marsh King's Daughter adaptation.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Well, Morgane, you might find this interesting...


----------



## Morgane

porcelainhand said:


> Excited about Alicia's new voice work! Heard her voice in an ad (during last year's superbowl, I think?) and even though she was never shown or identified her timbre and accent were instantly recognizable.
> 
> Also, I think that her Mike Mills project is going to be a music video for the National (which makes sense, as he had directed music shorts before). So cool that she is trying out different formats!


Considering his background,I also thought it could have been a music video. I also like that she’s trying out different formats.
Richard Armitage is also voicing another character:

Armitage  has a great voice too.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> From Rankin magazine 2018.
> 
> src: http://alicia-vikander.org/photos/thumbnails.php?album=324


I like this shot in particular:







readingnook said:


> Also love this from Hunger #3 in 2015 also by Rankin
> 
> View attachment 4041548


Hunger in 2012. 
Src


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Well, Morgane, you might find this interesting...



IMDb is not always a reliable source because it can be edited by anyone. I can give one or two examples in her specific case..
She was also involved as an executive producer,right? It's strange that it's not listed in pre-production. I don't think she was going to film it this year in any case.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## readingnook

I love the autographs!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What a wonderful picture!


----------



## Lily123456789

Just Askin said:


>



OMG they are in Tokyo! I live in Tokyo! Maybe I will run into them , if I do I will let you know
I speak some japanese and it says 「リリー」 in the description under the picture, which could be translated as "Lily", short for Alicia? Because if it is, this is SO CUTE!


----------



## Just Askin

Lily123456789 said:


> OMG they are in Tokyo! I live in Tokyo! Maybe I will run into them , if I do I will let you know
> I speak some japanese and it says 「リリー」 in the description under the picture, which could be translated as "Lily", short for Alicia? Because if it is, this is SO CUTE!


Thanks. I was wondering why he called her Lily. I thought it was just a bad google translate thing. Keep an eye out for a gorgeous Irish man, carrying a surfboard. Looking up to the sky’s for an impending storm. I believe that brings the good surf in May lol. Do you know where Alicia’s filming is taking place?


----------



## Lucyloo22

Is one of the characters name Lily?


----------



## Lily123456789

Just Askin said:


> Thanks. I was wondering why he called her Lily. I thought it was just a bad google translate thing. Keep an eye out for a gorgeous Irish man, carrying a surfboard. Looking up to the sky’s for an impending storm. I believe that brings the good surf in May lol. Do you know where Alicia’s filming is taking place?


I will keep my eyes opened  but I think I know at least one good surfing location 45 min from Tokyo so he might go there...
They will probably also travel outside of Tokyo, so many great places to visit in this country! I wonder where they will go...
I don't know about the locations of the film but if someone as any information, I could go check this out


----------



## Just Askin

Lucyloo22 said:


> Is one of the characters name Lily?


I don’t think there’s that much known about it yet. Someone please correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


> I don’t think there’s that much known about it yet. Someone please correct me if I’m wrong.


I thought I had seen something where one of the characters was named Lily, but maybe I am confusing it with something else lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> I thought I had seen something where one of the characters was named Lily, but maybe I am confusing it with something else lol



Riley’s character is called Lily; Alicia is playing Lucy


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia having dinner with friends in Tokyo last night [emoji177]


----------



## Lily123456789

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia having dinner with friends in Tokyo last night [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4055039


This place's name is Narukiyo, it's a traditional japanese style restaurant (izakaya) in Shibuya, it has very good reviews on TripAdvisor, it looks so good!
https://www.tripadvisor.fr/Restaura...iyo-Shibuya_Tokyo_Tokyo_Prefecture_Kanto.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lily123456789 said:


> This place's name is Narukiyo, it's a traditional japanese style restaurant (izakaya) in Shibuya, it has very good reviews on TripAdvisor, it looks so good!
> https://www.tripadvisor.fr/Restaura...iyo-Shibuya_Tokyo_Tokyo_Prefecture_Kanto.html



They certainly look like they are enjoying themselves and the food [emoji3]


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Morgane




----------



## Morgane




----------



## readingnook

@Morgane Thank you for the fabulous Hunger film and pics from 2012 (thanks for the corrected date)!!!  And I love that solo photo from the boxing ring.


----------



## Morgane

I don't think I've seen these shots:




This shot is also the cover of his book "Shadows on the wall":


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia is going to the MetGala tonight. YAY!!!!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

HAHA, JA. We both posted at the same time.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Yes! I'm excited to see her


----------



## readingnook

.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

First look. Beautiful face, but outfit is a NO for me. Maybe it will grow on me because I hated last year look too. She’s actually honoring the theme of the party so there’s that. 
src: https://m.vk.com/avikanderdaily


----------



## readingnook

Wth.  This dress is not worth the high heels she has to wear w it.  Lol.  ❤️

Heavenly body meant something else to me ; ) had rather hoped it would be on display. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She looks like a dressed up catholic nun lol. She got this!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> She looks like a dressed up catholic nun lol. She got this!



This is true!  I like that.


----------



## readingnook

I love the gloves though those are def doing something for me.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The outfit looks a lot more like Chanel than LV actually. I want to see more!


----------



## Lucyloo22

I hope to see it from a different angle before I make a full judgement, but so far, I'm unsure lol. I do wish her hair was down, she has nice hair.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Her makeup looks good. I like her eyes like that. Done up, but not overdone.


----------



## August_Lee

I don't hate this nor am I fan of it
Also I think this is more tame that it would be especially from Louis Vuitton (what she wore in 2016 was way worse)


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> I hope to see it from a different angle before I make a full judgement, but so far, I'm unsure lol. I do wish her hair was down, she has nice hair.



Wise of you.  I'm re-thinking my inital reaction actually.  After seeing the other outfits, I rather like Alicia's dress.  It's not 100% literal, it has a good silhouette and color palette and I like her 60-ish glam hair and face which isn't over the top and is also a bit egyptian.  It's actually looking more and more a classic interpretation to me.  And the jewelry over the black gloves, nice!  And if the little capelet comes off, so much the better!


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> I like her 60-ish glam hair and face which isn't over the top and is also a bit egyptian





readingnook said:


> the jewelry over the black gloves, nice!


I do like her hair, makeup, jewelry and the gloves. This is more in tune with her outfit in 2015 (which I loved)


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> I don't hate this nor am I fan of it
> Also I think this is more tame that it would be especially from Louis Vuitton (what she wore in 2016 was way worse)



Hey I liked that dress though.


Morgane said:


> I don't think I've seen these shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shot is also the cover of his book "Shadows on the wall":




These are extraordinary photos Morgane!  I love them all.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Yes, I do like what I can see from the makeup so far. I hope for some better close up pictures soon. I actually like the white cape


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It’s growing on me! Her face always elevate her outfits; she’s amazing.
src: http://aliciavikander.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=634


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## readingnook

I WAS WRONG!
I LOVE IT!!!!!
And I love her hair!  And her eyes!

And I actually like that her outfit looks more conservative couture rather than overtly referencing the theme.  Imo it rose above most.


----------



## Lucyloo22

She's so tiny! But, I also like it


----------



## JaneWT

I’m not usually a fan of Louis Vuitton but I must say that I absolutely LOVE this!  The whole outfit honours the theme, it’s beautifully cut and stylish and it suits Alicia wonderfully.  Love the accessories, hair and make-up, too - very Natalie Portman-esque.  Soooo elegant!


----------



## zen1965

I like the dress. Hate the gloves & makeup.


----------



## readingnook

yup it came off at some point.


----------



## readingnook

I enjoyed this (The Greenwich Hotel)


----------



## Lucyloo22

I'm not sure if it was the lighting or not, but her makeup here looks much better. The photos of her before washed her out a bit. Not sure who did the makeup, this looks loads better though.


----------



## readingnook

and the accompanying obligatory makeup mention

https://www.elle.com/uk/beauty/make-up/a20398127/alicia-vikander-met-gala-2018-eyeliner-makeup/


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> I'm not sure if it was the lighting or not, but her makeup here looks much better. The photos of her before washed her out a bit. Not sure who did the makeup, this looks loads better though.



I see what you mean.  Sometimes it's the lighting I guess!


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> I see what you mean.  Sometimes it's the lighting I guess!


Yes, you can see her more natural skin tone in the photos not at the met gala. Looks much better there. I'm sure it was the lighting washing her out


----------



## Tivo

I don’t like the gloves, cape or makeup. But on it’s own the dress looks great on her.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Tivo said:


> I don’t like the gloves, cape or makeup. But on it’s own the dress looks great on her.


I agree - in the pic of the dress when the gloves and dickie were gone, it's a very pretty dress.  I don't think it was a great fit for the theme of the gala, but  it's a great dress - especially compared to some of the others LV has put her in for premieres awards shows and such


----------



## Allie28

Tivo said:


> I don’t like the gloves, cape or makeup. But on it’s own the dress looks great on her.



IA.  The dress is prettier without the cape and fits her body perfect.  Maybe the cape was added to suit the gala's theme??  IDK.  I didn't like the eye makeup.  She usually goes for a much more natural look with her makeup but it seems like they all kick it up a notch for this.

PEOPLE had her on their best dressed list....

_With so many halo headpieces and elaborately bejeweled gowns on the carpet, I loved Alicia’s more subtle take (courtesy of Louis Vuitton) on old school Sunday service glamour. Her rounded shoulder capelet and wide headband gave off strong Jackie O vibes and her elbow-length gloves were an elegant nod to the days when ladies donned their Sunday best for services. Do I wish she teamed her look with a hat or veil? Sure. But this classic take is still one of my favorites of the night. 
_
http://people.com/style/met-gala-2018-best-dressed-editors-picks/

IA that I preferred her more subtle take on the theme over some of the more over the top looks but again, it's the MET.  Over the top is what many are aiming for, lol.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> View attachment 4062047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062049



I really love these shoes, and I always like her street style.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook

http://deadline.com/2018/05/naoki-k...eough-the-earthquake-bird-netflix-1202384090/

I thought they had filled this role earlier.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Behind the scenes with Alicia preparing for the Met Gala:


----------



## Hackensack

readingnook said:


> http://deadline.com/2018/05/naoki-k...eough-the-earthquake-bird-netflix-1202384090/
> 
> I thought they had filled this role earlier.


Both Jack Huston, announced earlier, and Kobayashi are still in the film together.  I think Huston was announced earlier as the third part of the triangle, but apparently not.


----------



## August_Lee

Tivo said:


> I don’t like the gloves, cape or makeup. But on it’s own the dress looks great on her.


After seeing more pictures, the dress so much better without the cape.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia out and about in NYC yesterday. A million more pictures here: http://alicia-vikander.us/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=348


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Still in NYC again today!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Heading back to Japan maybe?


----------



## Lucyloo22

Looks like she's on the way to the airport. Anyone know either brand of her sunglasses?


----------



## readingnook

Thanks for that link.  Wow - I looked at it and way too many pictures.  Really uncomfortable.  I can see why one fan account decided not to post them.

Always lovely to see her but she looks exhausted.  Probably enjoying reunion with Alexia : )  Hope she sleeps on the plane.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A 14 hour flight is no joke, but at least she can go direct.


----------



## Selayang430

Like the make-up and dress


----------



## Tivo

She has a great sense of style that’s all her own. Simple with a bit of drama.


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Still in NYC again today!



looks like she’s nearing the end of her patience with those paparazzi, lol


----------



## Lucyloo22

I think this is new? I saw it on twitter and I tried google translate: The image of the third piece in the brain that got tensioned up meeting Alicia (lol)

She looks great


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She does look well rested. I wonder where that’s from. Is she still in the states because that doesn’t look like Japan.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> She does look well rested. I wonder where that’s from. Is she still in the states because that doesn’t look like Japan.


The person who posted it did tweet it in Japanese, so maybe she is back to work?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> The person who posted it did tweet it in Japanese, so maybe she is back to work?


Ah, okay. That was fast in terms of getting back to work. We need to find out more. What did the poster say?


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Ah, okay. That was fast in terms of getting back to work. We need to find out more. What did the poster say?


This is what it said: The image of the third piece in the brain that got tensioned up meeting Alicia (lol)

It's actually cute cause he's referring to himself as being excited (he used a picture of baby groot) because she also autographed a poster of tomb raider


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thank you, Lucyloo22, for providing the context for us!


----------



## readingnook

Awww he's so excited!  Cute!


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> Looks like she's on the way to the airport. Anyone know either brand of her sunglasses?


Both are Celine.


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> Both are Celine.


Oh, thank you!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Is this new?


Do we know who this stylist is?


----------



## Sterntalerli

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia having dinner with friends in Tokyo last night [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4055039



Does anyone know where to get her earrings? TIA


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Sterntalerli said:


> Does anyone know where to get her earrings? TIA


Keep an eye on this account: instagram and tumblr for info on her fashion. She has not identified the earrings yet, but she probably will once she has found the info. 

https://www.instagram.com/aliciavikanderstyle

http://aliciavikanderstyle.tumblr.com/archive


----------



## readingnook

@Lucyloo22 

from the site referenced by @Caroline-Mathilda


----------



## readingnook

"New" old stills from AVD on Twitter.


----------



## readingnook

!!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Apparently, she filmed a secret project. Anyone knows more details on that?


----------



## mollie12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Apparently, she filmed a secret project. Anyone knows more details on that?




I'm desperately hoping this isn't a commercial project/ad/short and is an actual feature-length film.  Mills is a better director than anyone she's worked with.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I believe that’s the project she did in LA shortly after Tomb Raider promo. I remember at the time there was a pic of her posted with a little girl that mentioned Mike Mills


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Lily123456789

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>



Poor Alicia, I don't know how she can manage to  work wearing this coat, it's like 30°C in Tokyo right now with 80% humidity 
Can't wait to watch this film!


----------



## August_Lee

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>



More pics


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Lucyloo22

I am loving the full fringe look. Sadly my face shape does not suit this Her hair is giving me man from uncle vibes and I love it


----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## Lucyloo22

Lucyloo22 said:


>



Translation: A sign signed today by Alicia and Wash. It was good to wait in the corner all the way until the shooting ended so as not to get in the way.

Sounds like this person waited for her, that's really cute! Also, I love that she took a pic of Alicia and Michael, haha


----------



## Blueberry12

I’ve just seen Submergence. 
It was very interesting.

Great acting and beautifully filmed.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Riley Keough posted a story today on her Instagram and there's someone who looks like Alicia in the background but I can't tell for sure lol. She's still filming it looks like, I wonder if they'll be wrapping up soon


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> Riley Keough posted a story today on her Instagram and there's someone who looks like Alicia in the background but I can't tell for sure lol. She's still filming it looks like, I wonder if they'll be wrapping up soon


You mean this? It doesn’t look like it to me, but who knows...


----------



## August_Lee

August_Lee said:


>



I don't think these pics have been posted here









src


----------



## Lily123456789

Blueberry12 said:


> I’ve just seen Submergence.
> It was very interesting.
> 
> Great acting and beautifully filmed.


I have seen it too,
it was indeed beautifully directed but as much as I love Alicia and James' acting, it is not a good film. Why do they have to make such complicated and brainy love stories? I'm not saying it has it be dumb, but the political and scientific stakes are smothering the romance here. If filmakers want to make a power full love story, they don't have to over justify everybodys'commitment, intelligence, internal struggle.... The dialogues were the worst, especially between Dany and James. When you meet someone and you fall in love, do you really talk like that??? ..and for +/- 4 days! You can't make the audience feel any chemistry with those interactions! Such a waste on two wonderful actors!


----------



## Blueberry12

Lily123456789 said:


> I have seen it too,
> it was indeed beautifully directed but as much as I love Alicia and James' acting, it is not a good film. Why do they have to make such complicated and brainy love stories? I'm not saying it has it be dumb, but the political and scientific stakes are smothering the romance here. If filmakers want to make a power full love story, they don't have to over justify everybodys'commitment, intelligence, internal struggle.... The dialogues were the worst, especially between Dany and James. When you meet someone and you fall in love, do you really talk like that??? ..and for +/- 4 days! You can't make the audience feel any chemistry with those interactions! Such a waste on two wonderful actors!



Not me fave film either.
But A & J were good.


----------



## Tivo

August_Lee said:


> I don't think these pics have been posted here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


So cute!


----------



## Morgane

I think this was the Swedish podcast that August Lee was talking about during the TR promotion:


----------



## Lucyloo22

Morgane said:


> I think this was the Swedish podcast that August Lee was talking about during the TR promotion:



This was so great! I have never heard his before, thanks so much


----------



## readingnook

Thank you for this. I heard it before without translations and had to depend on someone here I think Blueberry to translate. I have been waiting for this to come out!!!


----------



## Morgane

^ Yes,it's a good conversation,and she goes into more detail on some topics discussed in her last Vogue profile.




readingnook said:


> View attachment 4082807
> 
> View attachment 4082808
> 
> View attachment 4082809
> View attachment 4082810
> 
> 
> "New" old stills from AVD on Twitter.




I've also seen these ones:





















According to this article she auditioned in late 2010. I suppose this was her first test screening for an English-language film. I knew she auditioned with Felicity Jones and Riley Keough when they were considering lesser-known/foreign actresses for the role, but I didn't know this:


> Five’ll get you ten that she came to the attention of casting directors during the hunt for “The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo,” although her name was never mentioned publicly.


Funnily enough,she was offered the role in the new one.


----------



## Lily123456789

Morgane said:


> I think this was the Swedish podcast that August Lee was talking about during the TR promotion:



Very good interview! Thanks to the person who took the time to add subtitles!
She said she has three projects coming up and then she wants to take a year off, to have a baby maybe?


----------



## readingnook

That would be nice : )
In her Telegraph interview she says she wants a family and likes the idea of being part of something bigger than oneself.
I think Alicia is very open to what might come next, what the next adventure is that life might bring.
However I hope she stays pretty active in acting.


----------



## Tivo

readingnook said:


> That would be nice : )
> In her Telegraph interview she says she wants a family and likes the idea of being part of something bigger than oneself.
> I think Alicia is very open to what might come next, what the next adventure is that life might bring.
> However I hope she stays pretty active in acting.


I have really grown to become a fan of hers. I just like the way she seems to live her life. She seems content and not caught up in vapidity of the business.


----------



## Lily123456789

readingnook said:


> That would be nice : )
> In her Telegraph interview she says she wants a family and likes the idea of being part of something bigger than oneself.
> I think Alicia is very open to what might come next, what the next adventure is that life might bring.
> However I hope she stays pretty active in acting.


I think she's the type of woman that would stay active even with 2 or 3 kids!
Actually I wouldn't be surprised if Michael would be the one spending more time raising the kids while Alicia is busy acting/producing etc. I think they would be that type of really progressive parents.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Here’s an article/interview with Alicia for TR. I’m not sure why she’s still doing press on it. In other news, Earthquake Bird just wrapped so hopefully we will see her reappear soon!
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mi...omb-raiders-alicia-vikander-lara-12888697.amp


----------



## Tivo

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here’s an article/interview with Alicia for TR. I’m not sure why she’s still doing press on it. In other news, Earthquake Bird just wrapped so hopefully we will see her reappear soon!
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mi...omb-raiders-alicia-vikander-lara-12888697.amp


Probably because it was a solid movie and Alicia really made the character her own despite the task of filling Angelina’s shoes. 
Not only did she succeed she made you kinda forget the others. They were very different films. 
So some may still want to continue celebrating that achievement.


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here’s an article/interview with Alicia for TR. I’m not sure why she’s still doing press on it. In other news, Earthquake Bird just wrapped so hopefully we will see her reappear soon!
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mi...omb-raiders-alicia-vikander-lara-12888697.amp


It's for the DVD release.  And apparently the quality of the 4K Blu-ray disc is very good. I see that it's doing very well in streaming purchases,I'd be curious to see other numbers for the ancillary revenues in one,two months.



Tivo said:


> Probably because it was a solid movie and *Alicia really made the character her own despite the task of filling Angelina’s shoes. *
> Not only did she succeed she made you kinda forget the others. They were very different films.
> So some may still want to continue celebrating that achievement.


She was really playing a completely different version of the character,but I absolutely agree. She did a fantastic job with a very physical performance.

I don't know if these pics were posted:



















Tomb Raider set


----------



## readingnook

I saw TR again twice - on diff flights.  The DVD is supposed to have bonus stuff, probably gonna get it...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I watched TDG and TMFU on two different flights. Now that I’ve seen the TMFU for the third time, I completely one of those who badly want a sequel. It was delightful.


----------



## readingnook

Welcome to my little club.  TMFU is so completely underrated and of the few Alicia movies that don't kill me with tears.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

This is new to me. So adorable.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I thought that in that movie both Tom and Isabel were supposed to be Australian?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> This is new to me. So adorable.




It’s really lovely [emoji177]


----------



## Morgane

@readingnook I've seen this post  and I've  thought about you!


These twitter threads too..




Actually,TMFU has become a little cult. I need to rewatch it. I don't even think I finished to watch it the first time because I was really tired.


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> This is new to me. So adorable.
> 
> This is very cute:



It's new to me too! I suppose it's from an extra content?!  I'd really love to see other footage.


Talking about TLBO,recently I had the opportunity to rewatch it and I appreciated the three performances even more,if it's possible. Michael's performance in particular really requires at least another viewing because it's all in his eyes. The first part is absolutely _beautiful._ And I can confirm that the ending is still annoying.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I recently re-watched TMFU on a red eye and I must say I’m firmly in RN’s corner. Give us a sequel NOW.


----------



## Morgane

I must say I agree with those who say it could work really well as a tv series.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> I must say I agree with those who say it could work really well as a tv series.


Of course that would work since it was a tv series that was well liked enough to be made into a movie.


----------



## readingnook

Thanks @Morgane!  You need to watch it you're missing half of your life!  Guy Ritchie was really proud of this movie.  Armie went on record wanting a sequel.  But for Alicia I think it's very long ago...
@Caroline-Mathilda  You had to ask me what movie I was talking about in the other thread??


----------



## Tivo

I never saw The Man From Uncle. Think I’ll check it out this weekend


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^ It’s so fun and you won’t regret it. 

An event finally!!!!


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> ^ It’s so fun and you won’t regret it.
> 
> An event finally!!!!



Love the all white


----------



## readingnook

Tivo said:


> I never saw The Man From Uncle. Think I’ll check it out this weekend



Hope you like it!  It's very cute.  Everything's very subtle.  There's quite a following for the movie-verse.

Also, this role was offered to Alicia without a reading.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Hope you like it!  It's very cute.  Everything's very subtle.  There's quite a following for the movie-verse.
> 
> *Also, this role was offered to Alicia without a reading.*



I didn’t know that. Which Alicia role was Guy Ritchy blown away by?


----------



## readingnook

Not sure exactly how it came about, but I remember reading about Alicia saying she didn't quite believe it and kept calling her agent and asking "But they're gonna want me to come in and read at some point right?"


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That’s great. Good instincts because she was perfect in the role.


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> Of course that would work since it was a tv series that was well liked enough to be made into a movie.


I know it's (loosely) based on the tv series. In this case the suggestion would be to adapt the idea behind the potential sequel (their first mission) in a few episodes,treating the movie as some sort of prequel.



readingnook said:


> Not sure exactly how it came about, but I remember reading about Alicia saying *she didn't quite believe it and kept calling her agent *and asking "But they're gonna want me to come in and read at some point right?"


Do you remember  the interview? It doesn't surprise me because  she was moving from set to set. I think she just took a break  around the Oscars to attend some screenings/Q&As with the "A Royal Affair" cast.  Lionel Wigram was also one of the producers of Seventh Son.


----------



## Morgane

I think this BTS footage is from the  DVD/blu-ray special features (talking about that it's nice to see a new wave of "appreciation tweets" for Alicia).


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> Love the all white



Very likely en route to Sweden for this weekend


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> Very likely en route to Sweden for this weekend


That's wonderful, I'm sure she will enjoy some time with her family.


----------



## pearlyqueen

She and Michael are in Sweden atm


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> She and Michael are in Sweden atm


How wonderful!


----------



## Tivo

Morgane said:


> I think this BTS footage is from the  DVD/blu-ray special features (talking about that it's nice to see a new wave of "appreciation tweets" for Alicia).



Her arms and shoulders look so good in that leather jacket.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> She and Michael are in Sweden atm



Kräftskiva?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 4161522
> 
> Kräftskiva?



That sounds like fun, but no, they were a her friend’s wedding!


----------



## readingnook

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 4161522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kräftskiva?


OMG you cannot post a picture of those crayfish here, I am starving...They look absolutely amazing...


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That sounds like fun, but no, they were a her friend’s wedding!




And maybe a Kräftskiva too.


It’s crayfish season now here...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Blueberry12 said:


> And maybe a Kräftskiva too.
> 
> 
> It’s crayfish season now here...


You’re probably right, but isn’t that a little messy?


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You’re probably right, but isn’t that a little messy?




Yes. But fun. Esp. the hats.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes. But fun. Esp. the hats.


Why with hats?


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Why with hats?



Because the Swedes like those hats.


----------



## readingnook

Because it's silly.


----------



## readingnook

And they look good.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I had forgotten about that. The Swedes sure know how to have a good time.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I want to see pics of her and Michael at Kraftskiva wearing hats...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I found some candids on this site!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Old pictures but new to me. I love her personal style! src: http://vikander-alicia.us


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Some old candids. same src as above.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

New to me from people.com


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I found some candids on this site!



It's always nice to see how she's close to her old friends. 

I don't disagree..




It's better to be more specific..


----------



## Morgane

Wonderland magazine 2012







































With the photographer Billy Ballard:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

❤️❤️❤️❤️ I’ve never seen the first picture and the last one is sweet.


----------



## readingnook

Omg @Morgane she is stunning.  Thanks.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A little bit of news on the work front!


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> A little bit of news on the work front!



She has a soothing voice and this is a documentary covering a very important issue so I am glad to hear this!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Her voice is so steady that it doesn't surprise me she is used for voice over work. But with a subject matter like a scientific look at geology, I'm not sure a voice with her cadence was the best decision. It could be a true test of Red Bull and 5 Hour Energy!


----------



## blueblues

Lucyloo22 said:


> She has a soothing voice and this is a documentary covering a very important issue so I am glad to hear this!


Yes, and I am sure she is happy to be a part of this. Let’s hope the film will have some impact.


----------



## Lucyloo22

LibbyRuth said:


> Her voice is so steady that it doesn't surprise me she is used for voice over work. But with a subject matter like a scientific look at geology, I'm not sure a voice with her cadence was the best decision. It could be a true test of Red Bull and 5 Hour Energy!


The director seems to be very excited to have Alicia participate in the documentary so maybe watch it first and then form an opinion.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia has arrived in Moscow for a Bulgari event:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Pics of Alicia last night - she looks stunning!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Same pic in colour


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## LibbyRuth

For as much as Bulgari is probably paying Alicia to be there, shouldn't she be more aware of NOT covering up the necklace they are paying her to wear?


----------



## Tivo

LibbyRuth said:


> For as much as Bulgari is probably paying Alicia to be there, shouldn't she be more aware of NOT covering up the necklace they are paying her to wear?


She was probably trying to open her jacket up to show it and the photogs were just constantly snapping. It’s only the one picture. She can’t control which pictures get posted.


----------



## Just Askin

Tivo said:


> She was probably trying to open her jacket up to show it and the photogs were just constantly snapping. It’s only the one picture. She can’t control which pictures get posted.


Some people just don’t like her, for whatever reason, and will look for fault in everything she does. I personally wouldn’t waste my time on it.
Absolutely stunning. A summer in France looks good on her.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

First picture from tonight’s event. ❤️❤️


----------



## Tivo

Just Askin said:


> Some people just don’t like her, for whatever reason, and will look for fault in everything she does. I personally wouldn’t waste my time on it.
> Absolutely stunning. A summer in France looks good on her.
> View attachment 4184440
> View attachment 4184441
> View attachment 4184442


I love those shoes she’s wearing!


----------



## Just Askin

Tonight.


----------



## Lucyloo22

She looks very pretty here!! + Eva green ❤️❤️


----------



## Morgane

Eva Green and Kitty Spencer were at the Bulgari event in Rome too. Nice to see Eva and Alicia together again.  




Just Askin said:


> Some people just don’t like her, for whatever reason, and will look for fault in everything she does. I personally wouldn’t waste my time on it.
> Absolutely stunning. A summer in France looks good on her.
> View attachment 4184440
> View attachment 4184441
> View attachment 4184442


She looks gorgeous in that first pic. I like that look a lot. I don't think it's LV,right?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

OMG!!!


----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Okay, I’m hyperventilating!!!!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Awwww!


----------



## Lucyloo22

This dress is everything She looks sooo stunning!!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> Eva Green and Kitty Spencer were at the Bulgari event in Rome too. Nice to see Eva and Alicia together again.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks gorgeous in that first pic. I like that look a lot. I don't think it's LV,right?



Since LV owns Bulgari it would be quite odd if it’s not LV


----------



## Just Askin

Src:germanlarkin


----------



## readingnook

@Morgane i was wondering about her outfits too.



Morgane said:


> Eva Green and Kitty Spencer were at the Bulgari event in Rome too. Nice to see Eva and Alicia together again.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks gorgeous in that first pic. I like that look a lot. I don't think it's LV,right?


----------



## readingnook

Thanks to everyone who posted photos.  Been waiting for months for Alicia to surface.


----------



## readingnook

It was worth the wait. : )


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Glowing beauty!


----------



## Tivo

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Glowing beauty!


Stunning picture!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Interrupting briefly to bring you a quote from director of her latest project. src below.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Found on twitter. I love this top! She looks great in white


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4185595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found on twitter. I love this top! She looks great in white



I’ve noticed she’s been wearing white a lot recently.


----------



## Just Askin

Src: germanlarkin


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> I’ve noticed she’s been wearing white a lot recently.


She looks great in this color specifically because of her skin tone.


----------



## blueblues

Spectacular!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Magnificent! A _blooming_ rose! ❤️


----------



## Just Askin

She looks so bloomin’ happy.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Cuteness overload, JA! Here’s another shot that’s beautiful.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Another one! I just love that hairstyle on her, it highlights her beautiful face so perfectly. src: avikanderfrance


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Another one! I just love that hairstyle on her, it highlights her beautiful face so perfectly. src: avikanderfrance


I was admiring this hairstyle too. Is it a half up do?? It's such a cute style and goes well with this dress too.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> I was admiring this hairstyle too. Is it a half up do?? It's such a cute style and goes well with this dress too.


It’s beautiful whatever it is!


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> I’ve noticed she’s been wearing white a lot recently.


Love her in white.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia spotted shopping at their Biarritz supermarket in the past couple of hours:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Russia must have been nice, but it’s always great to return home to your loved one!


----------



## Tivo

There is something about Alicia that no matter who she’s in a photo with I can’t take my eyes off her. She just seems so happy and content. It’s intoxicating.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4186866
> View attachment 4186867
> View attachment 4186868
> View attachment 4186869
> View attachment 4186870


----------



## Morgane

(Old photos) Såstaholmspris Awards 2012



























Joel Rhodin  for Elle Sweden 2010


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Beautiful, Morgane. I’ve never seen those before. I’m going to steal one for my avatar.


----------



## threadbender

Tivo said:


> There is something about Alicia that no matter who she’s in a photo with I can’t take my eyes off her. She just seems so happy and content. It’s intoxicating.


I agree! She always makes me smile!


----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## Morgane

^I've read some pretty great things about Anthropocene. And in other news,I'm happy to see a very good reception for Westmoreland's Colette. Keira and period dramas are right up my alley ,but it also bodes well for The Earthquake's Bird.

Nobody can say that she didn't commit to the role.. impressive physical work and impressive knowledge of the franchise..


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More of this gorgeous shoot and a few shots I had not seen before. src: http://aliciavikander.us/photos/index.php


----------



## August_Lee

OMG I haven't been here in awhile, hi everyone . Here are some new LV pics of Alicia.

Louis Vuitton Cruise 2019









src


----------



## Lucyloo22

He's a writer and blogger who does movie reviews. When is this movie scheduled to come out?


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> OMG I haven't been here in awhile, hi everyone . Here are some new LV pics of Alicia.
> 
> Louis Vuitton Cruise 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src


The first is the best shot. But the Spirit of Travel 2016 campaign remains my favorite one. Where is the short video? She always looks great in them.



Lucyloo22 said:


> He's a writer and blogger who does movie reviews. When is this movie scheduled to come out?


I don't think there's a date. This guy is probably going to a test screening.

Some random pics from 2012/13 that I've seen on one of her fansites (AV source):

Elle Galan 2012









Hamptons Film Festival 2012-  "Variety presents  10 actors to watch"














Berlinale 2012















Anna Karenina London premiere:




Legs..





Chanel A/W show 2012







Cannes 2012  Hotell screening









Cannes 2012 Vanity Fair Gucci party:


----------



## Morgane

The Art of Elysium gala 2013





Golden Globes 2013










Guldbaggen  2013









Guldbaggen  after-party





Elle Awards 2013





Oscars 2013 Foreign language films  photo-op





Charles Finch and Chanel Pre-BAFTA  party





Bafta 2013





Chanel pre-Oscar dinner:





Oscars 2013


----------



## Morgane

Cannes 2013 Vanity Fair and Chanel dinner:





Cannes 2013 Swedish Film Institute 50th anniversary









Cannes 2013








Cannes Amfar Gala





Chanel The Little Black Jacket Beijing  exhibition opening:










W Mag September issue party







Marrakech festival:


----------



## August_Lee

*Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander looked as loved up as ever on Monday, when they stepped out for a romantic candlelit dinner at Cibus Italian restaurant in Paris *












https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...Alicia-Vikander-step-romantic-meal-Paris.html


----------



## Lucyloo22

Morgane said:


> Cannes 2013 Vanity Fair and Chanel dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannes 2013 Swedish Film Institute 50th anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannes 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannes Amfar Gala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel The Little Black Jacket Beijing  exhibition opening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W Mag September issue party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrakech festival:


I haven't seen like 90% of these! Thanks for posting  and yes, I figured it was for a screening. I wasn't sure if there was a date yet set by Netflix though, thanks again!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Those are great, Morgane! I love her in Chanel. She used to wear quite a lot of the brand. It suits her, but then again, what doesn’t.


----------



## DeMonica

August_Lee said:


> *Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander looked as loved up as ever on Monday, when they stepped out for a romantic candlelit dinner at Cibus Italian restaurant in Paris *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...Alicia-Vikander-step-romantic-meal-Paris.html


Her hair is so healthy and shiny as usual.  I wonder what hair care products she uses.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia arrives at the PFW Louis Vuitton Show on October 2nd, 2018. Source: twitter


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia arrives at the PFW Louis Vuitton show on October 2nd, 2018. Source: Daily Mail


----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## Lucyloo22

I don't know how, but I actually like it. Or maybe she can just pull it off. In the photos alone I was neutral on it, but that video made me love it on her.


----------



## Tivo

Love these pictures!


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia with Isabelle Huppert, Cate Blanchett and Léa Seydoux at the PFW Louis Vuitton show on October 2nd, 2018.


----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia at the Louis Vuitton Paris Fashion Week show. October 2nd, 2018


----------



## JaneWT

I’m presuming it’s simply an unflattering waistline on that dress.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia with Sophie Turner at the PFW Louis Vuitton show on October 2nd, 2018.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Another photo of Alicia with Isabelle Huppert and Léa Seydoux at the Louis Vuitton PFW show on October 2nd, 2018.


----------



## Lucyloo22

You can see Alicia arriving around 1:20. I'm not sure if it's the quality of the video or all the camera flashes but it's a bit hard to see. I did want to point out that I love how Alicia was looking at the fans side instead of the paparazzi side more lol. She's such a sweetheart❤️ And shout out to that guy screaming Alicia's name!! Lmao!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

JaneWT said:


> I’m presuming it’s simply an unflattering waistline on that dress.


And I’m presuming it’s not. People like Alicia don’t  do unflattering so...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

JaneWT said:


> I’m presuming it’s simply an unflattering waistline on that dress.


Just to clarify my point above: I think it is what you think it is...


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia and Nicolas Ghesquière at the PFW Louis Vuitton show on October 2nd, 2018. Also, I'm in love with this bag


----------



## Lucyloo22

Some close up photos of Alicia at the PFW Louis Vuitton show on October 2nd, 2018. A natural beauty ❤️


----------



## Caisah

I beg your pardon for asking this, has she done something with her nose? Maybe it is just make up but it's much straighter. Superpretty none the less.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Lucyloo22

Caisah said:


> I beg your pardon for asking this, has she done something with her nose? Maybe it is just make up but it's much straighter. Superpretty none the less.


It's the contouring and angles of the photo  still the same nose!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think it's hard to tell - a good nose job is subtle enough that it could be overlooked assuming contouring and angles. If she did have work done, she'd certainly not be the only Hollywood actress to do so, and it would explain how often we saw Michael out and about without her this Summer.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia did not have a nose job. There’s nothing wrong with her nose today or last year. And she’s been home in Biarritz with Michael. 

I’m sure folks will come up with a few more storyline after having to regroup.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia did not have a nose job. There’s nothing wrong with her nose today or last year. And she’s been home in Biarritz with Michael.
> 
> I’m sure folks will come up with a few more storyline after having to regroup.


I have not seen anyone say that she's had a nose job. It would be impossible to know for sure, unless an unethical doctor leaked medical records, and I don't think she'd go to such a doctor. That said, I think it's equally as impossible to declare that she did not have one unless a person was stalking her and monitoring her location every day, and I don't think anyone has done that.
And for the record, there are lots of people who have nothing wrong with their nose and yet still get nose jobs.  it's not uncommon at all in her industry both because when you see a 14 foot high image of yourself you notice non-existent flaws and want to correct them AND because casting agents will throw out excuses for not hiring someone which are throw away lines but stick with you. When your face is your livelihood, many people choose to do things to enhance it. There's some pretty strong evidence that Michael has used botox to minimize creases above his nose. He's also clearly done something to help whiten his teeth. Kate Hudson has readily admitted to breast enhancement. Many many beautiful people in Hollywood get cosmetic surgery not because there are things wrong with them, but because they see it as an investment.


----------



## Lucyloo22

LibbyRuth said:


> I have not seen anyone say that she's had a nose job. It would be impossible to know for sure, unless an unethical doctor leaked medical records, and I don't think she'd go to such a doctor. That said, I think it's equally as impossible to declare that she did not have one unless a person was stalking her and monitoring her location every day, and I don't think anyone has done that.
> And for the record, there are lots of people who have nothing wrong with their nose and yet still get nose jobs.  it's not uncommon at all in her industry both because when you see a 14 foot high image of yourself you notice non-existent flaws and want to correct them AND because casting agents will throw out excuses for not hiring someone which are throw away lines but stick with you. When your face is your livelihood, many people choose to do things to enhance it. There's some pretty strong evidence that Michael has used botox to minimize creases above his nose. He's also clearly done something to help whiten his teeth. Kate Hudson has readily admitted to breast enhancement. Many many beautiful people in Hollywood get cosmetic surgery not because there are things wrong with them, but because they see it as an investment.


You are really something else


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia did not have a nose job. There’s nothing wrong with her nose today or last year. And she’s been home in Biarritz with Michael.
> 
> I’m sure folks will come up with a few more storyline after having to regroup.



Her nose looks exactly the same as it did last month, last year etc. Different camera angles give different perspectives. I’m sure she’s not the type to have a nose job on a whim and end up looking like so many plastic Hollywood types. Any persons beauty is comprised of features individual to them, it’s what makes them unique, and clearly her husband loves the way she looks! 

Alicia gave a very recent interview to a Swedish outlet in which she revealed how she’d spent the summer - with her husband in France and what she’d enjoyed doing. She also said how she’s celebrating her birthday and what she and Michael will be doing together over the next couple of weeks [emoji177]


----------



## Lucyloo22

Beautiful photo of Alicia outside the Lourve Museum in Paris, France for the Louis Vuitton PFW show.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Her nose looks exactly the same as it did last month, last year etc. Different camera angles give different perspectives. I’m sure she’s not the type to have a nose job on a whim and end up looking like so many plastic Hollywood types. Any persons beauty is comprised of features individual to them, it’s what makes them unique, and clearly her husband loves the way she looks!
> 
> Alicia gave a very recent interview to a Swedish outlet in which she revealed how she’d spent the summer - with her husband in France and what she’d enjoyed doing. She also said how she’s celebrating her birthday and what she and Michael will be doing together over the next couple of weeks [emoji177]


Precisely. I’ve heard her detractors make derogatory remarks about her teeth, yet she’s never felt the need to “fix” them. And let’s not forget the barrage of complaints about her breasts. You would think being small breasted was a deformity. She has not “fixed” that one either. She’s not Hollywood, never have been. Nothing to see here. Moving right along.

Anyway, the pictures were great! I’m so happy to see them. If only we could get pictures on a regular basis, but that’s not how they roll.

Today is her 30th birthday, so I wish her all the best and hope she’s having a great time with her loved ones!


----------



## LibbyRuth

She's successfully campaigned for an Oscar.  She's sought out and starred in a blockbuster franchise film.  She's done countless magazine covers.  She's Hollywood.  
I'll go ahead and also state for the record, there is nothing wrong with being Hollywood.  Lots of actresses work their butts off to be Hollywood and never succeed.  She did.  it's her life.  She's worked hard for it. There's nothing wrong with it.  And i don't mean "not that there's anything wrong with it" in a Seinfeld kind of way.  I mean there is truly nothing wrong or disparaging about acknowledging that a famous Oscar winning Tomb Raider starring actress is Hollywood.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Precisely. I’ve heard her detractors make derogatory remarks about her teeth, yet she’s never felt the need to “fix” them. And let’s not forget the barrage of complaints about her breasts. You would think being small breasted was a deformity. She has not “fixed” that one either. She’s not Hollywood, never have been. Nothing to see here. Moving right along.
> 
> Anyway, the pictures were great! I’m so happy to see them. If only we could get pictures on a regular basis, but that’s not how they roll.
> 
> Today is her 30th birthday, so I wish her all the best and hope she’s having a great time with her loved ones!



Indeed! I’m sure she doesn’t concern herself with certain “detractors” opinions, why would she care? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and anyhow there are plenty who find her beautiful especially the people who matter to her. 

I hope she has a wonderful birthday in Paris - I’m sure Michael will make it a very special day for her[emoji177]


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed! I’m sure she doesn’t concern herself with certain “detractors” opinions, why would she care? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and anyhow there are plenty who find her beautiful especially the people who matter to her.
> 
> I hope she has a wonderful birthday in Paris - I’m sure Michael will make it a very special day for her[emoji177]



FInally!  An admission that she doesn't concern herself with detractors!  I hope that realization means that shaming people who dare to not adore her because it's so hurtful to her will end.  We're finding agreement on her birthday, and that's pretty special!


----------



## Just Askin

I can totally see why Michael fell for this beautiful woman. I hope she’s having a wonderful 30th Birthday.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I can totally see why Michael fell for this beautiful woman. I hope she’s having a wonderful 30th Birthday.




Me too! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LV sends her the best handbags. For real, she must be their favorite because she's carrying way prettier LV bags than their other celebrities like Emma Stone.


----------



## Caisah

The reason why I ask is because I like the way her nose look, it's not perfectly straight and gives her a lot of personality and uniqueness imho. 
In the recent photos the tiny "bumps" are not visible and she has a weird dark shadow on that area in some of them. Make up?
I'm just curious and have nothing against her, she seems lovely.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Feliz cumpleaños, Alicia! Que todos tus sueños se hagan realidad ❤️❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caisah said:


> The reason why I ask is because I like the way her nose look, it's not perfectly straight and gives her a lot of personality and uniqueness imho.
> In the recent photos the tiny "bumps" are not visible and she has a weird dark shadow on that area in some of them. Make up?
> I'm just curious and have nothing against her, she seems lovely.


The dark shadow is probably makeup because there are photos from last night where you can see her scratching her nose. She most likely smudged it.


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4211600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feliz cumpleaños, Alicia! Que todos tus sueños se hagan realidad ❤️❤️


This is a great pic.


----------



## readingnook

Tivo said:


> There is something about Alicia that no matter who she’s in a photo with I can’t take my eyes off her. She just seems so happy and content. It’s intoxicating.


She draws you in.  Many people who have met her have commented on this.  I'd like to see it personally one day.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> More of this gorgeous shoot and a few shots I had not seen before. src: http://aliciavikander.us/photos/index.php



I thought this photoshoot produced some really great pictures!


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> OMG I haven't been here in awhile, hi everyone . Here are some new LV pics of Alicia.
> 
> Louis Vuitton Cruise 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> src



Thank you @August_Lee good to see you!


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Those are great, Morgane! I love her in Chanel. She used to wear quite a lot of the brand. It suits her, but then again, what doesn’t.


I like most of the Chanel outfits too. At least those I've seen. She was basically a "friend" of the brand in the 2012-14 period,a sort of unofficial testimonial. I see that Vuitton has also many celebrities who have this type of relationship with them (Jennifer Connelly,Ruth Negga,Adèle Exarchopoulos,Laura Harrier,Justin Theroux..).



Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4210970
> View attachment 4210971
> View attachment 4210972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some close up photos of Alicia at the PFW Louis Vuitton show on October 2nd, 2018. A natural beauty ❤️


She has a beautiful face indeed. I would have liked to see the dress and the jacket being worn alone. In any case..legs!





I like the boots a lot. And I've seen a couple of looks in the show that I think she can easily pull off.




Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4210577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia with Isabelle Huppert, Cate Blanchett and Léa Seydoux at the PFW Louis Vuitton show on October 2nd, 2018.


She was part of a dream team! And with two of her favorite actresses.




LibbyRuth said:


> I think it's hard to tell - a good nose job is subtle enough that it could be overlooked assuming contouring and angles. If she did have work done, she'd certainly not be the only Hollywood actress to do so, and it would explain how often we saw Michael out and about without her this Summer.


Actually,after Alicia finished to shoot in Japan,I don't remember seeing him out and about at all,with two or three exceptions (reshoots,Porsche driving course..).Based on what I've seen,it looks like they have just spent these last months in Guethary/Biarritz.


----------



## Morgane

Caisah said:


> The reason why I ask is because I like the way her nose look, *it's not perfectly straight and gives her a lot of personality and uniqueness imho. *
> In the recent photos the tiny "bumps" are not visible and she has a weird dark shadow on that area in some of them. Make up?
> I'm just curious and have nothing against her, she seems lovely.


I agree. I also think it's the make up. Sometimes I've noticed  that her nose may look different depending on the angle,light or makeup.

Anyway,this is her face over the years (that hug in the first pic is really sweet) 



This pic is very cute too:


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4210583
> View attachment 4210584
> View attachment 4210586



I see LV initialled her purse again.  Niiiiice!


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> I see LV initialled her purse again.  Niiiiice!


Right? And it's so cool


----------



## Morgane

A bit late..  But these ones are very nice


----------



## Lucyloo22

So much birthday love ❤️


----------



## readingnook

JaneWT said:


> I’m presuming it’s simply an unflattering waistline on that dress.


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> You are really something else



Stop you're cracking me up.  I mean, I was looking for entertainment but I got more than I wanted.


----------



## Lucyloo22

It's a wonderful thing to have this place view Alicia for who she really is. Too many negative/crazies out there


----------



## Lucyloo22

@readingnook btw, i love your new avatar! Be careful who you approach about this. the best they can do is block you on social media


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4212213
> 
> 
> Right? And it's so cool



I do love the purse.  Quite the collection she has...  I find this one more wearable.  The whole show had a 70's vibe...  Only Alicia can make a coat made of uhh - shiny carpet - look fabulous.  She definitely had the best outfit of everyone that I saw last night.  I saw the same outfit on the model and it was unremarkable.


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> I do love the purse.  Quite the collection she has...  I find this one more wearable.  The whole show had a 70's vibe...  Only Alicia can make a coat made of uhh - shiny carpet - look fabulous.  I saw the same outfit on the model and it was unremarkable.
> 
> View attachment 4212229


I agree, one of the better bags she has. I'd love this one! And wow, she definitely pulls it off better than the model. I love too how they often alter what the model wore to what Alicia wears. And whatever she ends up in, looks 10x better


----------



## readingnook

bellebellebelle19 said:


> LV sends her the best handbags. For real, she must be their favorite because she's carrying way prettier LV bags than their other celebrities like Emma Stone.



And also I think more attention to her outfits.


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> I agree, one of the better bags she has. I'd love this one! And wow, she definitely pulls it off better than the model. I love too how they often alter what the model wore to what Alicia wears. And whatever she ends up in, looks 10x better



I think she does them great credit.


----------



## readingnook

@Morgane thanks for that last batch of pics!  Gems!

Best wishes to Alicia on her 30th.  Hope it was a good one!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> Actually,after Alicia finished to shoot in Japan,I don't remember seeing him out and about at all,with two or three exceptions (reshoots,Porsche driving course..).Based on what I've seen,it looks like they have just spent these last months in Guethary/Biarritz.


Correct, they've been in Biarritz.  And while there, we saw pics of MIchael at a concert with a bunch of people, but no Alicia. We saw him at a party for an opening wearing a very nice sweater, no Alicia.  We saw him buying a surf board, no Alicia. And we saw him on the beach a few times, no Alicia. That's what I was referring to when I said we saw him out and about several times this Summer without Alicia.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Actually,after Alicia finished to shoot in Japan,I don't remember seeing him out and about at all,with two or three exceptions (reshoots,Porsche driving course..).Based on what I've seen,it looks like they have just spent these last months in Guethary/Biarritz.



Yes, both Michael and Alicia spent the majority of the summer very low key in Guethary/Biarritz plus a trip to a friends wedding in Sweden.
Apart from the occasions you mentioned we only saw a couple of pics of Alicia there, one in a restaurant type place and another shopping in a supermarket with Michael, although there were other sightings of the two of them shopping in the area during the summer. 

In her recent Swedish interview Alicia described how she spent a very relaxed summer there and what she enjoyed doing. Looking at this week’s pics it’s clear their summer at home did them both a world of good - they both look so relaxed, healthy and happy [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## readingnook

Saw this interview - she also shared their plans for her birthday and for the weeks after the LV show right?  Wish I could tag along to that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Saw this interview - she also shared their plans for her birthday and for the weeks after the LV show right?  Wish I could tag along to that.



Yes, sounds like they had a magical summer together and will have a great time in the coming weeks [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, both Michael and Alicia spent the majority of the summer very low key in Guethary/Biarritz plus a trip to a friends wedding in Sweden.
> Apart from the occasions you mentioned we only saw a couple of pics of Alicia there, one in a restaurant type place and another shopping in a supermarket with Michael, although there were other sightings of the two of them shopping in the area during the summer.
> 
> In her recent Swedish interview Alicia described how she spent a very relaxed summer there and what she enjoyed doing. Looking at this week’s pics it’s clear their summer at home did them both a world of good - they both look so relaxed, healthy and happy [emoji3][emoji3]


We are all in agreement on this.  None of which disputes my original point ... Michael was seen in photos more than Alicia was this summer, which makes it _possible_ that she could have had work done and wanted to be out of the public eye while it healed. The behavior is in line with what a celebrity does after having work done.  That is not a statement of fact that she did ... merely an acknowledgment that it's not outlandish to wonder it.


----------



## Lucyloo22

LibbyRuth said:


> We are all in agreement on this.  None of which disputes my original point ... Michael was seen in photos more than Alicia was this summer, which makes it _possible_ that she could have had work done and wanted to be out of the public eye while it healed. The behavior is in line with what a celebrity does after having work done.  That is not a statement of fact that she did ... merely an acknowledgment that it's not outlandish to wonder it.


How many times was he seen without her? And let's say they spent all summer there. That's 93 days give or take. He was photographed only a handful of times alone. I don't know why your first thought would be that she had work done and that's why she wasn't photographed with him those 5-6 times. 

This is their home away from home. They are allowed to go out without each other (as anyone is in a relationship). They are not one person now that they are married. They have different hobbies and interests, and some they share as well. 

It's so obvious that she hasn't had work done. It's literally the same nose. But, you just so badly want to be right about something it seems


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

You keep telling yourself that. 

They have been nesting is the more likely scenario. Alicia is a beautiful girl who doesn’t need anything done. She’s a mature and level headed woman, not some desperado.

Europeans are not afraid of the aging process, just ask all the wonderful older actoresses working today. Isabelle huppert, Juliette binoche, Kristin Scott Thomas, just to name a few.

Go on then...just hold on to those hopes and dreams.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Jennifer Lopez is a stunning woman who doesn't need anythign done, but that doesn't mean she hasn't. 
I don't need to keep telling myself anything because I've never said I believe Alicia did have work done - only that it is possible. 
So I will keep acknowledging facts and logic, and you can keep telling yourself that the two were nesting all Summer and everyone can live happily ever after.  See, like I said yesterday - it's perfectly fine for people to have different opinions and all express them in a discussion!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You keep telling yourself that.
> 
> They have been nesting is the more likely scenario. Alicia is a beautiful girl who doesn’t need anything done. She’s a mature and level headed woman, not some desperado.
> 
> Europeans are not afraid of the aging process, just ask all the wonderful older actoresses working today. Isabelle huppert, Juliette binoche, Kristin Scott Thomas, just to name a few.
> 
> Go on then...just hold on to those hopes and dreams.



Lots of nesting I’m sure! [emoji177]


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> Thank you @August_Lee good to see you!


Glad to be back with you guys


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> I do love the purse.  Quite the collection she has...  I find this one more wearable.  The whole show had a 70's vibe...  Only Alicia can make a coat made of uhh - shiny carpet - look fabulous.  She definitely had the best outfit of everyone that I saw last night.  I saw the same outfit on the model and it was unremarkable.
> 
> View attachment 4212229


It really does look better on her than the model. I wish she had a solid jacket on or no jacket because the outfit is really a nice look. 





src


----------



## Lucyloo22

LibbyRuth said:


> Jennifer Lopez is a stunning woman who doesn't need anythign done, but that doesn't mean she hasn't.
> I don't need to keep telling myself anything because I've never said I believe Alicia did have work done - only that it is possible.
> So I will keep acknowledging facts and logic, and you can keep telling yourself that the two were nesting all Summer and everyone can live happily ever after.  See, like I said yesterday - it's perfectly fine for people to have different opinions and all express them in a discussion!


What are the facts and logic that you keep acknowledging?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucyloo22 said:


> What are the facts and logic that you keep acknowledging?



Fact - we saw a lot of pictures of Michael around Biarritz this Summer that did not include Alicia.  (see previous post to name the occasions)
Fact - celebrities who get plastic surgery have been reported to stay out of the public eye while it is healing 
Logic - it is possible that one reason that we saw Michael in pictures more than Alicia this Summer was that she was healing and didn't want to be in pictures.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Fact - we also did NOT see a lot of photos of them. I'd hardly count 5-6 photos as "a lot" when they were there the majority of the summer. 

Fact - yes, celeberties do get surgery and sure they do stay out of the public eye. That's quite true, but has nothing to do with Alicia.

Logic - it would seem we didn't see them photographed quite often because... historically they never are. 

Your last fact and your logic point do not directly correlate. You cannot make that assumption as a fact about one person. please don't try and make something true just because you want it to be and try and pass it off as logic/reasoning. 

You saying it is just as true...well everyone with a good pair of working eyes says it's not


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> Fact - we also did NOT see a lot of photos of them. I'd hardly count 5-6 photos as "a lot" when they were there the majority of the summer.
> 
> Fact - yes, celeberties do get surgery and sure they do stay out of the public eye. That's quite true, but has nothing to do with Alicia.
> 
> Logic - it would seem we didn't see them photographed quite often because... historically they never are.
> 
> Your last fact and your logic point do not directly correlate. You cannot make that assumption as a fact about one person. please don't try and make something true just because you want it to be and try and pass it off as logic/reasoning.
> 
> You saying it is just as true...well everyone with a good pair of working eyes says it's not



It’s also worth noting that there were sporadic pics of Alicia throughout the summer:

Starting with this one in Guethary on 7th July - she probably arrived in Guethary towards the end of that week as Earthquake Bird had just wrapped in Japan:



And these throughout July and August up to early September:



















No evidence to support any ridiculous suggestion that she had a nose job - quite apart from the fact that her nose looks exactly the same! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> It’s also worth noting that there were sporadic pics of Alicia throughout the summer:
> 
> Starting with this one in Guethary on 7th July - she probably arrived in Guethary towards the end of that week as Earthquake Bird had just wrapped in Japan:
> View attachment 4212600
> 
> 
> And these throughout July and August up to early September:
> 
> View attachment 4212602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212611
> 
> 
> No evidence to support any ridiculous suggestion that she had a nose job - quite apart from the fact that her nose looks exactly the same! [emoji23][emoji23]


Some people have so much time on their hands they will literally make up things and find anything to nitpick about  on a side note, that photo of Alicia at her friends wedding...


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucyloo22 said:


> Fact - we also did NOT see a lot of photos of them. I'd hardly count 5-6 photos as "a lot" when they were there the majority of the summer.
> 
> Fact - yes, celeberties do get surgery and sure they do stay out of the public eye. That's quite true, but has nothing to do with Alicia.
> 
> Logic - it would seem we didn't see them photographed quite often because... historically they never are.
> 
> Your last fact and your logic point do not directly correlate. You cannot make that assumption as a fact about one person. please don't try and make something true just because you want it to be and try and pass it off as logic/reasoning.
> 
> You saying it is just as true...well everyone with a good pair of working eyes says it's not



The facts that you present are actually subjective therefore opinions rather than fact. You'll notice that In in conclusion, I was careful to say something was possible ... not that it happened.  I stand behind that.  I can totally understand why people would think it didn't happen and have no objections to that.  But saying something is possible and saying that someone thinks something did or didn't happen are two separate thoughts.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> Some people have so much time on their hands they will literally make up things and find anything to nitpick about  on a side note, that photo of Alicia at her friends wedding...



The wedding pics are lovely! 

You’d think if people went to the trouble to make outlandish suggestions they’d at least have something to back up them up - as far as I can tell there is no justification for them whichever way you look at it. I like how we’ve dealt with facts rather than mischievous speculation or opinions.


----------



## Just Askin

God forbid she be a woman who is happy and content with her life, enjoying a summer tucked away with her sex bomb husband. No scandal, no dirt, no Hollywood


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> The wedding pics are lovely!
> 
> You’d think if people went to the trouble to make outlandish suggestions they’d at least have something to back up them up - as far as I can tell there is no justification for them whichever way you look at it. I like how we’ve dealt with facts rather than mischievous speculation or opinions.


You mean people that spew trash about Alicia on their blogs and then appear here and try to come across as the voice of reason???


----------



## LibbyRuth

There's a big difference between spewing trash and expressing opinions. An example of expressing an opinion would be "that brown dress LV made is really ugly, I bet the other women there were glad they didn't have to wear it".  Spewing trash is more making up things that are false in order turn people against someone ... like claiming a boring blog is a hate blog. If I wanted to spew trash about Alicia, I'd go on a campaign to try to convince people she had a nose job.  I didn't.  I responded to a comment made by another person - who has alreayd explained why she made the comment - and stated something was possible.  No matter how many times it's claimed otherwise I've never said she had a nose job.  I don't pay enough attention to her to see differences in her nose, know whether or not there are bumps, to form an opinion on her nose one way or another. I'll pay enough attention to her husband's nose that when someone points out creases at the top are no longer there likely due to botox, I see it. But her nose is not of enough interest to me to form an opinion or blog about it.


----------



## readingnook

I keep hearing about this blog.  Is it your blog? Boring or otherwise, could you show us how to access it so we know what you’re referring to?


----------



## LibbyRuth

I will defer to Just Askin on that.  If you look back I think you'll see that I've never been the one to bring up my blog on this site. I don't  think it's appropriate to promote my stuff on someone else's site.  I only comment to defend myself.  I'd just assume that comments about it not be posted here since it's not really relevant to Alicia.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Another photo of Alicia and Sophie Turner at the PFW Louis Vuitton show. They are beautiful ❤️❤️


----------



## readingnook

LibbyRuth said:


> I will defer to Just Askin on that.  If you look back I think you'll see that I've never been the one to bring up my blog on this site. I don't  think it's appropriate to promote my stuff on someone else's site.  I only comment to defend myself.  I'd just assume that comments about it not be posted here since it's not really relevant to Alicia.



The only thing I can see if I look back is that your standards of appropriateness are somewhat confused, and that your statement that you only comment to defend yourself is questionable.

But since you defer and state your own comments aren’t relevant, I’ll do my own research.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Great, then this page can return to the rightful subject of Alicia instead of me!


----------



## Just Askin

Lol I can fully understand why some wouldn’t want the contents of their anti Alicia blogs brought to light on here. It would make all their self righteous rants look quite pathetic. 
*This woman is simply stunning *
*

*


----------



## readingnook

LibbyRuth said:


> Great, then this page can return to the rightful subject of Alicia instead of me!



Mm.  I would say it would depend on what I find. I’ll form my own opinion, if you please.


----------



## Just Askin

Lol when someone continuously launches themselves at a thread about an actress that they constantly mock on their blog I think it’s quite obvious that the sole purpose is to draw attention to themselves. Why else would they insist on getting in Alicia’s fans faces. 
Babes...


----------



## Lucyloo22

LibbyRuth said:


> The facts that you present are actually subjective therefore opinions rather than fact. You'll notice that In in conclusion, I was careful to say something was possible ... not that it happened.  I stand behind that.  I can totally understand why people would think it didn't happen and have no objections to that.  But saying something is possible and saying that someone thinks something did or didn't happen are two separate thoughts.


Going through your posts that seems to be your go to defense. You just LOVE to state that because of so and so, something is possible or reasonable. However, if you are ever called out on it, you automatically say, "if you look back, you'll actually see I never said (insert whatever here)" just face it. You don't like her (for no valid reason) so why do you even come here, I really don't know? Not sure why you invest so much time and energy out of your day. If you claim to be a Michael fan, then stay on the other thread dedicated to him. But who am I kidding, that would make too much sense, and you clearly won't do that.


----------



## Caisah

Lucyloo22 said:


> Some people have so much time on their hands they will literally make up things and find anything to nitpick about  on a side note, that photo of Alicia at her friends wedding...



Thank you for asuming that I have "so much time.." :/


----------



## Just Askin

Caisah said:


> Thank you for asuming that I have "so much time.." :/


Why would you assume she was referring to you?


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caisah said:


> Thank you for asuming that I have "so much time.." :/


I definitely wasn't referring to you, sorry if you felt that way! You came across in a nice way and had a genuine inquiry about something, which I replied to: Agreeing with you that I also think it was probably just make up. 

Once again, I apologize. Definitely didn't mean that as a dig at you


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Lol when someone continuously launches themselves at a thread about an actress that they constantly mock on their blog I think it’s quite obvious that the sole purpose is to draw attention to themselves. Why else would they insist on getting in Alicia’s fans faces.
> Babes...
> View attachment 4212695


Thanks for the slideshow.  It’s been great seeing these pics and the birthday wishes from diff sources.

If you don’t mind I might PM you to ask about this so called “irrelevant and boring” blog.  You seem to know more and I respect your opinion.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Thanks for the slideshow.  It’s been great seeing these pics and the birthday wishes from diff sources.
> 
> If you don’t mind I might PM you to ask about this so called “irrelevant and boring” blog.  You seem to know more and I respect your opinion.


By all means do. It will allow you to see the whole picture. Very sad really.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Lol I can fully understand why some wouldn’t want the contents of their anti Alicia blogs brought to light on here. It would make all their self righteous rants look quite pathetic.
> *This woman is simply stunning *
> *
> View attachment 4212682
> *


You're right.  Opinion pieces about Brett Kavanaugh are so hateful of Alicia!



readingnook said:


> Mm.  I would say it would depend on what I find. I’ll form my own opinion, if you please.


I would want you to  do nothing else.  But that doesn't change that this is a page dedicated to Alicia, not me.  And "m flattered that my low follower count would warrant me being a celebrity to be gossiped about, but I don't think i really am.



Just Askin said:


> Lol when someone continuously launches themselves at a thread about an actress that they constantly mock on their blog I think it’s quite obvious that the sole purpose is to draw attention to themselves. Why else would they insist on getting in Alicia’s fans faces.
> Babes...
> View attachment 4212695



The problem with your argument here is that if you look around PF, I participate on quite a few threads.  I enjoy discussing celebrity gossip, and I do that here.  If I were coming her and posting on the alicia thread and nothing else, you may have a point.  But I'm not. 

So come on ... back to Alicia.  It was her birthday yesterday. Shouldn't we be talking about  how she celebrated and how many times she might have banged her husband instead of talking about me?


----------



## readingnook

LibbyRuth said:


> You're right.  Opinion pieces about Brett Kavanaugh are so hateful of Alicia!
> 
> 
> I would want you to  do nothing else.  But that doesn't change that this is a page dedicated to Alicia, not me.  And "m flattered that my low follower count would warrant me being a celebrity to be gossiped about, but I don't think i really am.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your argument here is that if you look around PF, I participate on quite a few threads.  I enjoy discussing celebrity gossip, and I do that here.  If I were coming her and posting on the alicia thread and nothing else, you may have a point.  But I'm not.
> 
> So come on ... back to Alicia.  It was her birthday yesterday. Shouldn't we be talking about  how she celebrated and how many times she might have banged her husband instead of talking about me?



Oh so it’s a political blog?

Again I’d have to see the blog itself and you keep referring to it but not telling us how to see it.  Are you promoting it or not?  Low follower count noted.  Glad that you don’t think you’re a celebrity.  

Going on many threads - also noted.  No wonder you don’t know the history of this thread and can’t respect it.

This is really what you came to this thread to talk about?  “Banging”?


----------



## Caisah

Lucyloo22 said:


> I definitely wasn't referring to you, sorry if you felt that way! You came across in a nice way and had a genuine inquiry about something, which I replied to: Agreeing with you that I also think it was probably just make up.
> 
> Once again, I apologize. Definitely didn't mean that as a dig at you



No worries.
I think I'll just stick to looking through this thread with out participating, it's a bit harsh here sometimes unfortunately, Imho.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caisah said:


> No worries.
> I think I'll just stick to looking through this thread with out participating, it's a bit harsh here sometimes unfortunately, Imho.


I don't blame you  some people make it their goal to spread negativity whenever they can.


----------



## blueblues

And now for something completely different.


> Marking the second Oscar-winning actress recruited by director Julie Taymor to play iconic feminist activist Gloria Steinem, Alicia Vikander is in negotiations to star in My Life On The Road, the film based on Steinem’s memoir. Vikander will play Steinem from about age 20-40, during her formative years. Julianne Moore has already signed on to play Steinem as she grew from a reluctant spokesperson of a movement, into a galvanizing symbol for equality. The film focuses on the encounters along the road that helped to shape her.


https://deadline.com/2018/10/gloria...fe-on-the-road-movie-julie-taymor-1202476243/


----------



## readingnook

Thank you!  Oh it’s Alicia’s bday but the presents are for us.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oh, wow. That’s awesome!!!!!!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think The Man From UNCLE showed them that she can achieve the right look for the role.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What a husband and wife do in the privacy of their bedroom is entirely their business. Just as choosing who you want to spend your life with is the decision of the two people involved and the people involved only. I’m not sure why some people have a problem understanding that.

Finally, we know how to conduct ourselves here, so there’s no need for dictation and crassness.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What a husband and wife do in the privacy of their bedroom is entirely their business. Just as choosing who you want to spend your life with is the decision of the two people involved and the people involved only. I’m not sure why some people have a problem understanding that.
> 
> Finally, we know how to conduct ourselves here, so there’s no need for dictation and crassness.


Now their bedroom life is private? A long history of posts reminding the world that Alicia sleeps with Michael, and just today it becomes an issue?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I’m objecting to your vulgar statement and dictating what we should and should not talk about.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love these two gorgeous portraits.  src: tumblr


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And this is my favorite shot from yesterday.  src: http://aliciavikander.net/gallery/


----------



## readingnook

So, reunion with Julianne Moore possibly?  Wonder when we'll know.  Since it's Alicia we probably won't know until it starts filming


----------



## readingnook

@Caroline-Mathilda, thank you for the link to the pics.  Are they any HD ones up?  You know what I'm looking for - ring close up.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> @Caroline-Mathilda, thank you for the link to the pics.  Are they any HD ones up?  You know what I'm looking for - ring close up.


Haha, you’re so easy to please!  I’ll look around to see if I can find a good one. I haven’t seen any yet.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The only two I could find:


----------



## readingnook

The thing eludes me.  Thank you.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Here’s a refresher just for you.


----------



## stephci

she always has the best earrings!!!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here’s a refresher just for you.


Thank you!


----------



## Lucyloo22

Love that ring


----------



## readingnook

This pic from the opening of Volez Voguez Voyagez reminded me of the hairstyle of the most recent campaign pics except no bangs.  The fringe was seen in the Tokyo pics with Michael so most likely dates the shoot to June.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> This pic from the opening of Volez Voguez Voyagez reminded me of the hairstyle of the most recent campaign pics except no bangs.  The fringe was seen in the Tokyo pics with Michael so most likely dates the shoot to June.


That’s right. I was wondering when these pictures could have been taken.


----------



## Lucyloo22

stephci said:


> she always has the best earrings!!!


I think so too. I even tried to find some other photos but I liked them all, I couldn't choose


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here’s a refresher just for you.


Perfect skin, and love the makeup here


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> Love that ring


And for you!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> Perfect skin, and love the makeup here


She’s gorgeous!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> And for you!


This is the best one I’ve seen so far.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> And for you!


Gorgeous❤️ Michael did good


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> This is the best one I’ve seen so far.


I agree, perfect shot


----------



## Lucyloo22

One more


----------



## Lucyloo22

Love this hairstyle! She's beautiful


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4214620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more


Are you trying to get on my good side?  I may have to share more private Lisbon pics with you.     Lol.


----------



## Lucyloo22

I guess I am 

Share away


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> I guess I am
> 
> Share away



Oops I’m sorry I thought I was replying to C-M, but if interested you can PM me.


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> Oops I’m sorry I thought I was replying to C-M, but if interested you can PM me.


Hahah it's ok! Here's another. I'm on the hunt for more.


----------



## readingnook

Thank you!  You’re so nice.  It’s true good closeup pics of this ring are hard to find.


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> Thank you!  You’re so nice.  It’s true good closeup pics of this ring are hard to find.


The closer I get in most it's just this blinding light. Hahah! It's a beautiful ring


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Do you know how long I’ve been looking lol? We need press conferences where you are photographed really closely. It will happen eventually. In the meantime...


----------



## Lucyloo22

Love this look ❤️


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And I love this dress, hair and makeup.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> And I love this dress, hair and makeup.


I LOVE this dress too


----------



## Lucyloo22

When your life is a photo shoot ❤️


----------



## Tivo

She doesn’t have any bad angles


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4216430
> View attachment 4216431
> View attachment 4216432
> View attachment 4216433
> 
> 
> When your life is a photo shoot ❤️


That’s one of my favorite outfits. It reminds me of this one.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That’s one of my favorite outfits. It reminds me of this one.


I love that one too. Love the pop of color, looks good!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She is luminous here.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Pretty in pink


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Look at that face.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Perfection *magneto gif*


----------



## JaneWT

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4216465


Alicia’s skin is divine.


----------



## Lucyloo22

JaneWT said:


> Alicia’s skin is divine.


She really does have great skin. She needs to share her secret lol

two more that are some of my favorites ❤️


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucky for her I think it’s all genetics.


----------



## Lucyloo22

❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Lucyloo22 said:


> ❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Love this movie ❤️


----------



## blueblues

Looking good in the new LV campaign...


----------



## Tivo

blueblues said:


> Looking good in the new LV campaign...



She looks great, but I don’t care for that ad or the clothes, bags and shoes.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Tivo said:


> She looks great, but I don’t care for that ad or the clothes, bags and shoes.


My favorite thing about this is her voice. But, I am with you on the shoes. I really hate them and I'm so glad she didn't wear them during Paris fashion week like some of the others did. The boots she had on were much nicer. 

I don't know whose idea was it to make these shoes lol. They sort of look like they belong in a sci fi movie about space, especially the ones that go over the knee.


----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## pearlyqueen

Here is a link to Alicia’s recent interview for a Swedish magazine:

http://www.gp.se/livsstil/alicias-liv-är-bortom-alla-drömmar-1.9496466


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> Here is a link to Alicia’s recent interview for a Swedish magazine:
> 
> http://www.gp.se/livsstil/alicias-liv-är-bortom-alla-drömmar-1.9496466


Lovely interview ❤️❤️


----------



## Morgane

blueblues said:


> And now for something completely different.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2018/10/gloria...fe-on-the-road-movie-julie-taymor-1202476243/


Great! I hope she does it.  It's funny because  Alicia isn't very believable as a younger version of Julianne,but I can see both playing the younger and older Steinem very well with the right makeup.






















pearlyqueen said:


> Here is a link to Alicia’s recent interview for a Swedish magazine:
> 
> http://www.gp.se/livsstil/alicias-liv-är-bortom-alla-drömmar-1.9496466


There're some nice bits!  I didn't know the coreographer Sidi Larbi Cherkaouis' work,now I'm going to look it up.
I can totally see why she has chosen this last project (if it's confirmed) based on what she says about the direction she wants to take with her career.


----------



## Morgane

blueblues said:


> Looking good in the new LV campaign...



These videos are always the best things of her ad campaigns. This was shot in Sardinia.

I'm not really fond of the top part of the dress but she looked fantastic here:


----------



## Lucyloo22

Morgane said:


> These videos are always the best things of her ad campaigns. This was shot in Sardinia.
> 
> I'm not really fond of the top part of the dress but she looked fantastic here:


Those videos are always cool. I think she has a very soothing voice, so I always enjoy them. Overall, I don't like most of the pieces she's wearing though. In general, I don't like LV much. I'm not an expert, and don't follow these designer brands religiously but, I tend to lean toward dislike more. I have been surprised in the past though! I usually like what they have Alicia wear


----------



## readingnook

Y'all!  These pics of Alicia are so beautiful.    Thank you!


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4216628
> 
> 
> Perfection *magneto gif*


This girl's eyes!!!!!


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4217493
> 
> 
> Love this movie ❤️


AHHHHHHHH you can't post TMFU here I will spam you.  Lol.


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> AHHHHHHHH you can't post TMFU here I will spam you.  Lol.


My friends and I went through a phase where we would watch this on repeat. It's such a fun movie!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> AHHHHHHHH you can't post TMFU here I will spam you.  Lol.


You so love that movie lol.


----------



## readingnook

Tivo said:


> She looks great, but I don’t care for that ad or the clothes, bags and shoes.



I don't like the makeup but I really like the clothes.  I enjoy all the campaigns.  It's lovely to hear her voice.


----------



## readingnook

This was the most ridiculous movie ever I love it.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> View attachment 4219517
> View attachment 4219520
> View attachment 4219521
> View attachment 4219522
> View attachment 4219523
> 
> 
> This was the most ridiculous movie ever I love it.


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4219997
> View attachment 4219998
> View attachment 4219999
> View attachment 4220000
> View attachment 4220001


Am I spamming you or you are spamming me?


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> Am I spamming you or you are spamming me?


Mutual spamming


----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## pearlyqueen

Yesterday in Sopuerta near Bilbao
	

		
			
		

		
	




http://www.deia.eus/2018/10/13/ocio-y-cultura/ocio/fassbender-y-vikander-de-comida-en-sopuerta


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia as Lara Croft ❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia as Gaby Teller ❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia as Vera Brittian ❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia as Ava ❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia as Kitty ❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia as Gerda Wegener ❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia as Isabel Graysmark ❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia as Caroline Mathilde ❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia as Katarina ❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia at TIFF through the years. I hope I can see her there one day 

2013



2015




2017


----------



## Lucyloo22

Lucyloo22 said:


> Alicia as Caroline Mathilde ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4224216


@Caroline-Mathilda I just realized where your name comes from


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> @Caroline-Mathilda I just realized where your name comes from


Yeah, it’s the first film I saw her in, so when I joined here I thought it was appropriate to use her character’s name. But autocorrect messed it up, although it’s pretty much the same. To this day, it remains my favorite film of hers, that and Pure! ❤️


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> Alicia as Caroline Mathilde ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4224216



Dude, I KNEW you would like that.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yeah, it’s the first film I saw her in, so when I joined here I thought it was appropriate to use her character’s name. But autocorrect messed it up, although it’s pretty much the same. To this day, it remains my favorite film of hers, that and Pure! ❤️


I love that film so much too! I love Mads, so it's just good all around. And I saw Pure at the recommendation of someone on here (I forget who) and it's one of my favorites now too. Such a good film.


----------



## readingnook

I loved Pure too.  I really liked Lisa Langseth's direction of it.  I heard it was originally a play and I can sort of see that.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> I love that film so much too! I love Mads, so it's just good all around. And I saw Pure at the recommendation of someone on here (I forget who) and it's one of my favorites now too. Such a good film.


I think that might have been me! 

I’m been on the hunt for Hotell and still have not found it. I heard that one is amazing as well. And I also have not seen Ex Machina yet, believe it or not, but it’s on my list.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I think that might have been me!
> 
> I’m been on the hunt for Hotell and still have not found it. I heard that one is amazing as well. And I also have not seen Ex Machina yet, believe it or not, but it’s on my list.


It may have been! I can always go back and look 

I haven't seen Hotell yet because I haven't found it yet either. You need to watch Ex Machina!! It's great, and has a great cast all around. A really phenomenal movie in my opinion. I remember when my friend and I watched it we were so speechless and had to watch it again haha.


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> I loved Pure too.  I really liked Lisa Langseth's direction of it.  I heard it was originally a play and I can sort of see that.


I really enjoy films when the character sort of "gets away with something," like Katarina does. Lisa Langseth is a good director and has an eye for talent


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> It may have been! I can always go back and look
> 
> I haven't seen Hotell yet because I haven't found it yet either. You need to watch Ex Machina!! It's great, and has a great cast all around. A really phenomenal movie in my opinion. I remember when my friend and I watched it we were so speechless and had to watch it again haha.


I’m going to make it my mission to watch it soon! I have friends that are obsessed with Eva and the movie in general.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> I really enjoy films when the character sort of "gets away with something," like Katarina does. Lisa Langseth is a good director and has an eye for talent


I don’t always enjoy those, like Match Point for example, because the character was not sympathetic. He was downright mean and his reasons for doing what he did were totally based on greed and superficiality.  But in Katarina’s case, she was so vulnerable and indeed pure, I was filled with anger at his treatment of her, and in the end, the closing seems only fair.


----------



## readingnook

Pure was definitely a thought provoking movie.  And I think Alicia afterwards always looked for something of a dark side to the characters she plays.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucyloo22 said:


> It may have been! I can always go back and look
> 
> I haven't seen Hotell yet because I haven't found it yet either. You need to watch Ex Machina!! It's great, and has a great cast all around. A really phenomenal movie in my opinion. I remember when my friend and I watched it we were so speechless and had to watch it again haha.



I agree Ex Machina is a fantastic movie all around. Well written, great cast, and a makes you think message.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don’t always enjoy those, like Match Point for example, because the character was not sympathetic. He was downright mean and his reasons for doing what he did were totally based on greed and superficiality.  But in Katarina’s case, she was so vulnerable and indeed pure, I was filled with anger at his treatment of her, and in the end, the closing seems only fair.


Oh definitely. He was a real jerk and used Katarina. I hate that scene where he gives her false hope of letting her think she can have her job back. He deserved his ending.


----------



## readingnook

@Lucyloo22  if it wasn't C-M it was me.  Lol.  I had been wanting to see Pure for a long time.  I wrote about it here.


----------



## readingnook

I have seen Hotell.  For me it wasn't as good as Pure.  I can't remember how I saw it now.  Perhaps on Amazon?

eta I checked my library and it's not there.  Weird.


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> @Lucyloo22  if it wasn't C-M it was me.  Lol.  I had been wanting to see Pure for a long time.  I wrote about it here.


I think you are right lol. I knew it was one of you


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Had a great time today at a poetry reading in London where Alicia was reading. She looked fantastic. It was very low key and it was lovely having a few minutes to chat with her, she’s so down to earth and natural and was very warm and chatty. 

Few pics here:
















The last two pics were with taken with me and JA - we had a lovely time [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

Thank you both for sharing!  Alicia is so stunning.  Wish I could look like that without makeup!  It was great of her to honor veterans and I'm glad my gut instincts were right about her being down to earth and warm with people.  Michael got a good one.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Thank you both for sharing!  Alicia is so stunning.  Wish I could look like that without makeup!  It was great of her to honor veterans and I'm glad my gut instincts were right about her being down to earth and warm with people.  Michael got a good one.


It was very lovely indeed. I'm always impressed with her skin when I see candids and close-ups.


----------



## Morgane

Found these ones on twitter:



Bourne premiere in London:


----------



## readingnook

This is such lovely news PQ!  And JA!  I am so excited for both of you!   Alicia is barely wearing any makeup, she looks fabulous.  I noticed she changed her earrings?


----------



## readingnook

I remembered something Alicia said a while back in an interview, how she loves that experience of meeting and talking with people, actually being able to chat, and her (to my view) slight disappointment that most people only want to take pictures.  And the accounts I've seen of people who've actually met and spoken with her in normal circumstances say she's very charming and lovely.  So I think it probably was as satisfying to her being able to meet you two today!  Away from the media or other minders.


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> I remembered something Alicia said a while back in an interview, how she loves that experience of meeting and talking with people, actually being able to chat, and her (to my view) slight disappointment that most people only want to take pictures.


I think it would be really cool to get to chat with someone's favorite actor/actress. I know it's hard at a red carpet event for instance, since they have a limited amount of time and want to get to as many people as they can.

But, in a more quiet setting it would be really cool to be able to chat and not just take a photo. I remember someone else said this once and I'm trying to remember who. But they had said pretty much the same thing.


----------



## blueblues




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## chowlover2

Lucyloo22 said:


> I think it would be really cool to get to chat with someone's favorite actor/actress. I know it's hard at a red carpet event for instance, since they have a limited amount of time and want to get to as many people as they can.
> 
> But, in a more quiet setting it would be really cool to be able to chat and not just take a photo. I remember someone else said this once and I'm trying to remember who. But they had said pretty much the same thing.


I just watched an interview with Paul McCartney and he said he won't do selfies, but will have a chat with you instead. I would much rather chat with Paul then have a pic!


----------



## Lucyloo22

chowlover2 said:


> I just watched an interview with Paul McCartney and he said he won't do selfies, but will have a chat with you instead. I would much rather chat with Paul then have a pic!


Yeah, I think it can be more memorable than a photo too


----------



## LibbyRuth

I understand why people want selfies with a star - it's the best way to prove to cynical people that you really did meet the person.  But if given the choice, i'd much rather have a one on one conversation with anyone than a quick pic.


----------



## Just Askin

Lucyloo22 said:


> Yeah, I think it can be more memorable than a photo too


Yesterday I got to do both. I have family in the age bracket that a pic of Lara Croft with mum is awesome for them. For me, personally, the chat with her was the best bit and so natural.
I’ll edit that cos actually the best bit was the soldiers reading their own poems. I was brought to tears. I was fortunate enough to get to thank them. There was no one rushing off. It was a real one off situation.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yesterday I got to do both. I have family in the age bracket that a pic of Lara Croft with mum is awesome for them. For me, personally, the chat with her was the best bit and so natural.
> I’ll edit that cos actually the best bit was the soldiers reading their own poems. I was brought to tears. I was fortunate enough to get to thank them. There was no one rushing off. It was a real one off situation.



Yes, the photo was the least of it, spent much longer chatting to her, a proper conversation, which was so enjoyable.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, the photo was the least of it, spent much longer chatting to her, a proper conversation, which was so enjoyable.


 In fact we almost forget to ask...


----------



## Lucyloo22

I haven't had the chance yet, but I've wondered how to even ask for a photo lol. I guess at certain events it must come more naturally, then say, seeing your favorite actor on the street  you of course want to be mindful and not be a bother in those scenarios.

Glad you guys were able to have a proper chat and a photo. And I'm sure hearing the poetry from the soldiers was beautiful and moving.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia arriving at LAX last night




http://www.gotceleb.com/alicia-vika...itter&utm_campaign=Feed:+GotCeleb+(Got+Celeb)


----------



## readingnook

Same earrings as London.  For some reason this gives me such a thrill.  That @pearlyqueen and @Just Askin saw her wearing these earrings and then here she is in these pics the next day wearing the same ones.  And the ring too!  From now on when you see pics of her you’ll remember how pretty that ring is.  Alicia is so lovely.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## readingnook

one of my favorite portraits


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It’s beautiful. She has Michael’s jacket over her shoulders.


----------



## Tivo

I’m finally watching Man From Uncle for the first time.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Tivo said:


> I’m finally watching Man From Uncle for the first time.


Let us know how you like it. Some of us are obsessed!


----------



## readingnook

Hey!!! Speak for yourself.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Hey!!! Speak for yourself.


haha  correction: you are obsessed.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> haha  correction: you are obsessed.



“Statements like that can get you into a lot of trouble around here.”. 

(3 guesses as to who said it.)


----------



## Tivo

I loved Man From Uncle! The type of movie I like, very James Bond! 
Alicia was so cute. Like a girl playing dress up almost, but still very sharp, sexy and magnetic. You definitely miss her when she’s not on screen.


----------



## readingnook

Tivo said:


> I loved Man From Uncle! The type of movie I like, very James Bond!
> Alicia was so cute. Like a girl playing dress up almost, but still very sharp, sexy and magnetic. You definitely miss her when she’s not on screen.



I’m so glad you liked it!  What was your favorite scene/ line?  I think mine was “do you want bigger glass”. It cracks me up each time.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> “Statements like that can get you into a lot of trouble around here.”.
> 
> (3 guesses as to who said it.)


I haven’t studied closely enough obviously , so enlighten me!


----------



## readingnook

Ok one guess!  One!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I haven’t studied closely enough obviously, so enlighten me!





readingnook said:


> Ok one guess!  One!


The one and only...


----------



## readingnook

Yes!  Hahaha.  What a brilliant movie - so many funny lines.


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> I’m so glad you liked it!  What was your favorite scene/ line?  I think mine was “do you want bigger glass”. It cracks me up each time.


I love anytime Illya refers to Solo as cowboy haha.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Beautiful smile ❤️


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia was spotted this morning at a gym in London and Arnold Schwarzenegger was also there....


----------



## LibbyRuth

Maybe Arnold was there to remind her that she lives in Lisbon now?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia was spotted this morning at a gym in London and Arnold Schwarzenegger was also there....



Coincidence? Me thinks not...Kung Fury underway


----------



## Tivo

My favorite parts of ‘TMFU’  were all the scenes with Alicia and Armie Hammer. They had such incredible chemistry! 

I barely noticed Henry Cavil! Lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Coincidence? Me thinks not...Kung Fury underway



Well, preparation for Kung Fury most likely...


----------



## LibbyRuth

Why prep in London though?  The filming locations that have been suggested have been Bulgaria, Ireland, Miami and LA.  So without any of the principals involved in the movie living in London, why go to London?


----------



## readingnook

Tivo said:


> My favorite parts of ‘TMFU’  were all the scenes with Alicia and Armie Hammer. They had such incredible chemistry!
> 
> I barely noticed Henry Cavil! Lol



Yay!  I’m glad you liked it.  It’s a fun movie.  Spies!  Fashion!  Innuendo!  European relations!  Cold War!


----------



## spattiaccount

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Some old candids. same src as above.


What bag is the first pic of?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

spattiaccount said:


> What bag is the first pic of?


I don’t remember which picture you are referring to, so I’m afraid I cannot help. I went back to look but I gave up. Sorry.


----------



## spattiaccount

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don’t remember which picture you are referring to, so I’m afraid I cannot help. I went back to look but I gave up. Sorry.


This one.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It’s Louis Vuitton, but it looks like an old one. I wouldn’t know where you could find it.


----------



## spattiaccount

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It’s Louis Vuitton, but it looks like an old one. I wouldn’t know where you could find it.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## Just Askin

There’s a link in the bio to the full hours poetry reading that Alicia took part in last month at St.Jame’s Church, Piccadilly.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> There’s a link in the bio to the full hours poetry reading that Alicia took part in last month at St.Jame’s Church, Piccadilly.




There’s a direct link to it here:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> There’s a link in the bio to the full hours poetry reading that Alicia took part in last month at St.Jame’s Church, Piccadilly.



Thank you!


----------



## August_Lee

I used Google Translate for translation:
A night of celebrations for @ Voguez, Voyagez of @louisvuitton. Shanghai started! Opened with pictures of celebrities around the world. #AliciaVikander and @sophieT @nicolasghesquiere The flight attendants in this big dragon. #VogueExclusive #VVVShanghai Via @ston_thedreamgive


----------



## Lucyloo22

August_Lee said:


> I used Google Translate for translation:
> A night of celebrations for @ Voguez, Voyagez of @louisvuitton. Shanghai started! Opened with pictures of celebrities around the world. #AliciaVikander and @sophieT @nicolasghesquiere The flight attendants in this big dragon. #VogueExclusive #VVVShanghai Via @ston_thedreamgive



I saw Sophie getting ready for it on Instagram this morning. Wasn't sure if Alicia was attending. So glad she is!!


----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia at the LV Volez Voguez Voyagez event in Shanghai, China on November 15, 2018


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia with Yoyo Cao on her Instagram story


----------



## LibbyRuth

I like the boots and the earrings.  But they continue to give her the worst clothes!


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia at the LV Volez Voguez Voyagez event in Shanghai, China on November 15, 2018


----------



## Selayang430

Shanghai LV event - looks great


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia and Sophie Turner at the LV Volez Voguez Voyagez event in Shanghai, China on November 15, 2018


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> Alicia at the LV Volez Voguez Voyagez event in Shanghai, China on November 15, 2018
> View attachment 4253593
> View attachment 4253594



The clothes are “different”, but somehow Alicia makes them look stylish... although I think she’d look great in an old sack! Good to see her looking so stunning, healthy and happy [emoji3]


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> The clothes are “different”, but somehow Alicia makes them look stylish... although I think she’d look great in an old sack! Good to see her looking so stunning, healthy and happy [emoji3]


My thoughts exactly! Which is so weird. I would never have put those two things together but I don't know how she pulls it off. She looks radiant and so youthful so maybe that's why.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Legs !! 
Her makeup looks great here and I'm loving the waves to her hair. I think that her hair and makeup help to make her look good in this outfit even if the pieces together are bizarre lol.


----------



## gingerglory

Michael is in Shanghai with her.


----------



## zen1965

IMHO she does not pull off that look. The clothes are wearing her. Not vice versa.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia at Shanghai airport:


----------



## readingnook

China Eastern first class/ business class private check in area in PVG airport.


----------



## readingnook

Selayang430 said:


> Shanghai LV event - looks great
> 
> View attachment 4253592
> View attachment 4253595



@Selayang430 Where have you been girl???


----------



## readingnook

gingerglory said:


> Michael is in Shanghai with her.


Thanks for this news!!! I was wondering.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> @Selayang430 Where have you been girl???


Yes, hi @Selayang430! And thanks, @gingerglory for the news!


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia on the cover December issue of Vogue Spain


----------



## LibbyRuth

She deserves a better pic for a Vogue cover.


----------



## August_Lee

Without the watermark


Pictures from inside


----------



## Tivo

zen1965 said:


> IMHO she does not pull off that look. The clothes are wearing her. Not vice versa.


Yes it is an ugly outfit but she’s somehow pulling it off, in my opinion.


----------



## Morgane

^ The oversized jacket and the prints are a bit overwhelming,actually. But she always looks good in short dresses.   I like this hair lenght too. Anyway,I'd like to see her wearing some pieces from the last collection that she can definitely pull off,imo.


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> Without the watermark
> 
> 
> Pictures from inside




 Thanks! I don't dislike the cover. It's at least  better than her last Elle UK or Vogue China covers. I'm a bit confused about the hair..
But,_as always_ (and based on the little preview above) I already know the editorial will have the best shots..
Looking forward to the profile too. It looks promising.


----------



## Morgane

spattiaccount said:


> This one.


I see on the purseblog that it's the Monogram Dora Satchel.


----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## JaneWT

I like those Vogue Espana pics - it is certainly one of the better glossy photoshoots that Alicia has done.

I hope someone is kind enough to post a translation of the text when it becomes available!


----------



## Tivo

Alicia has a skill for pulling off bizarre outfits. Something about the way she poses. She poses well and always seems confident. Also she has stunning legs. 

I remember seeing these pictures from the 2017 Met Gala and thinking I should not love this outfit as much as I did and that instead of looking a mess it worked.
I love it and I love the boots most of all.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Tivo said:


> Alicia has a skill for pulling off bizarre outfits. Something about the way she poses. She poses well and always seems confident. Also she has stunning legs.
> 
> I remember seeing these pictures from the 2017 Met Gala and thinking I should not love this outfit as much as I did and that instead of looking a mess it worked.
> I love it and I love the boots most of all.


I agree with you. Even if an outfit isn't the best, if she has her hair and makeup done nice then it really helps. There have been looks in the past that I haven't liked, even though Alicia was the one wearing it. It also helps that she's photogenic!

In my opinion she's so pretty that it's hard to make her look bad


----------



## pearlyqueen

There’s a short video for Vogue Espana :


----------



## pearlyqueen

On 1 October, Cibvs restaurant Paris on IG.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Beautiful ❤️


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Which premiere is this from, Lucyloo22?


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Which premiere is this from, Lucyloo22?


It's from the London LBO premiere! I'd never seen this one so I wanted to share  

Here's another that I haven't had the chance to see from that night.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thanks. I couldn’t place the dress and I’ve never seen either pictures.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Tomb Raider is now on HBO!! Currently watching it right now  my parents are really into it, my dad wouldn't even let me change the channel


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia always has the best earrings


----------



## Sterntalerli

Lucyloo22 said:


> Alicia always has the best earrings
> View attachment 4262190
> View attachment 4262191
> View attachment 4262192
> View attachment 4262193
> 
> View attachment 4262194
> 
> View attachment 4262196
> 
> View attachment 4262197
> 
> View attachment 4262198


Omg any ID on the first ones? (Pearls) 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Lucyloo22

Sterntalerli said:


> Omg any ID on the first ones? (Pearls)
> Thanks in advance


Unfortunately I don't know  I've tried looking but no luck. Sorry!! But maybe someone else does? She wore them to the Zurich Film Festival press conference for Euphoria.

Hopefully someone can ID them for you.


----------



## Lucyloo22

I love when Alicia takes photos like this with fans ❤️


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She seems like an expert at taking selfies lol.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> She seems like an expert at taking selfies lol.


 She does! It's fun to see her do it in videos, because she does it so quickly to try and get to as many people as she can.


----------



## August_Lee

The lady (a comedian) who tweeted this said in an earlier tweet she was in Los Angeles so most likely Alicia is in LA also


----------



## DeMonica

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> She seems like an expert at taking selfies lol.


She could give me a lesson, because I'm awful at it.


----------



## Lucyloo22

DeMonica said:


> She could give me a lesson, because I'm awful at it.


Just takes practice! And finding your best angle


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

.


----------



## Tivo

I’ve just come from the Penelope Cruz thread. And I realized something about Alicia reminds me of Penelope. Does anyone else see it?


----------



## DeMonica

Lucyloo22 said:


> Just takes practice! And finding your best angle


My lifetime is too short to find a good (not even best) angle if it exists at all. I'm no Alicia. In her case, every angle is a good angle. She's just gorgeous.


----------



## NovemberWind

Tivo said:


> I’ve just come from the Penelope Cruz thread. And I realized something about Alicia reminds me of Penelope. Does anyone else see it?


Hi. I see that too. Both are beautiful women. Penelope is older and I think  she is more beautiful now than when she was younger. Alicia has such a perfect face  and a perfect skin. Im sure with years she will be even more beautiful.


----------



## Tivo

NovemberWind said:


> Hi. I see that too. Both are beautiful women. Penelope is older and I think  she is more beautiful now than when she was younger. Alicia has such a perfect face  and a perfect skin. Im sure with years she will be even more beautiful.


Yes! And they are both tiny and seem to carry themselves with an easy, regal poise.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## LibbyRuth

Tivo said:


> I’ve just come from the Penelope Cruz thread. And I realized something about Alicia reminds me of Penelope. Does anyone else see it?


Outside of the fact that they’d be described the same (long dark hair, big brown eyes, great complexion) I don’t see it. Penelope has always shown a confidence as I see her to move back and forth between being very sexy and very refined. Alicia does not exude the same level of confidence not sexiness to me. I think that Alicia works the young ingenue angle more than the vixen angle. And the way she plays the ingenue comes across as much more timid than confident.


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Morgane

Yes..


New BTS video:


----------



## Just Askin

*I really enjoyed this watching this film.*
*

*


----------



## Morgane

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...-julianne-moore-gloria-steinem-biopic-1168073



> *Moore and Alicia Vikander will star as the activist at various points in her career.*
> Janelle Monae is joining Julianne Moore in the Gloria Steinem biopic _The Glorias: A Life on the Road._
> 
> Moore and Alicia Vikander will star as Steinem at various points in her career as a journalist and activist crusading for women's rights. Monae will be playing Dorothy Pitman Hughes, the women's and civil rights activist that co-founded _Ms. Magazine_ with Steinem.
> 
> Julie Taymor is directing from a script based on Steinem’s memoir. Alex Saks is producing via her Fifty-Four Pictures, along with Taymor and Lynn Hendee. Steinem and Amy Richards are executive producing.


Bette Midler was also announced some weeks ago.


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>




Sounds interesting!


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>



This cast is stacked!!


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>



I like that she enjoys to do voice work. I still need to see Anthropocene that apparently is pretty great.


Old pics..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia is featuring in a special sequel to Four Weddings & a Funeral - a 12 minute short for BBC Red Nose Day on 15th March - the biggest component of Comic Relief - a UK fundraiser.
It is filming this week in London.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...our-Weddings-Funeral-Red-Nose-Day-sequel.html


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Awesome! It will be so great to see her work next to her buddy Lily. She’s starting to get busy.


----------



## Morgane

This is going to be precious. And it's for a good cause. So, Alicia and Lily will tie the knot and the original cast is joining too!


----------



## Lucyloo22

Morgane said:


> I like that she enjoys to do voice work. I still need to see Anthropocene that apparently is pretty great.
> 
> 
> Old pics..


I think she's so beautiful in those TIFF photos.


----------



## August_Lee

Wonder how cold it is in NY since she's not wearing socks.


----------



## pearlyqueen

August_Lee said:


> Wonder how cold it is in NY since she's not wearing socks.




Full set of pics here:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...hic-steps-husband-Michael-Fassbender-NYC.html


----------



## LibbyRuth

I'm not sure that chic is the word I'd use to describe that lunch look.  She looked chic in those TIFF pictures.  She looks like a busy woman taking a break for lunch in the DM pictures.


----------



## Tivo

Morgane said:


> I like that she enjoys to do voice work. I still need to see Anthropocene that apparently is pretty great.
> 
> 
> Old pics..


She looks radiant.


----------



## Just Askin

Tivo said:


> She looks radiant.


I live the colours in her scarf. Anyone have any ideas?
Definitely not a fan of the DM but they got the chic right.


----------



## Morgane

I like the scarf too! And the bag. Who said she has always the best bags? 
Her style in these pics  is very casual chic.  Mixing more formal coats,sporty pants,sneakers is her thing.



Lucyloo22 said:


> I think she's so beautiful in those TIFF photos.


I don't really like Erdem in general,but this was one of her best looks.



Tivo said:


> She looks radiant.


Her skin is great.  I was just noticing it in these last pics too.  She's one of those persons who always look better with minimal makeup. The fact that she's always so pretty with little to no effort makes me envious.


----------



## Morgane

Since we're on topic.. with Lily and Poppy Delevingne:


----------



## readingnook

She wore this dress in Ibiza too.  : )


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> I live the colours in her scarf. Anyone have any ideas?
> Definitely not a fan of the DM but they got the chic right.



I love it too!  She always looks so good!


----------



## August_Lee

Pics of them yesterday


From a fan @ the 2016 BAFTAs


----------



## Just Askin

9 pics on each post


----------



## pearlyqueen

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...te-Christmas-shopping-Michael-Fassbender.html


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> Pics of them yesterday
> 
> 
> From a fan @ the 2016 BAFTAs




"be a darling"


----------



## readingnook

Thanks for these lovely pics!


----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## Sterntalerli

Sterntalerli said:


> Omg any ID on the first ones? (Pearls)
> Thanks in advance



*bump* In Hope of anybody being able to ID the pearl earrings


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


>



Merry Christmas!  Wishing you peaceful last days of the year and a wonderful New Year ahead.


----------



## readingnook

new to me


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> new to me



Beautiful ❤️❤️


----------



## Lucyloo22

Cutie


----------



## bisbee

Sterntalerli said:


> *bump* In Hope of anybody being able to ID the pearl earrings


They look like Celine.


----------



## Morgane

bisbee said:


> They look like Celine.


Yes,they're Celine:


----------



## Morgane

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4289265
> 
> Cutie


While on topic.. does anyone remember the source of this gif?


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> While on topic.. does anyone remember the source of this gif?



Morgane, I've seen it on youtube, but I don't know who made the gif if that is what you're looking for.  

At around 8.08


----------



## readingnook

bisbee said:


> They look like Celine.


Thank you so much!  They're so pretty!


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> Yes,they're Celine:


Thank you!  I was curious as well.


----------



## readingnook

Just reposting the original pic for reference.


----------



## Sterntalerli

You guys are awesome! Thanks for finding them


----------



## LibbyRuth

readingnook said:


> Morgane, I've seen it on youtube, but I don't know who made the gif if that is what you're looking for.
> 
> At around 8.08




I think this interview with her is a bit odd. She makes a point on several occasions to talk about how little she knows about technology ... didn’t know how to find emojis, not familiar with you tube trends, doesn’t know about social media, etc. Then, just a couple of years later in interviews she was claiming her friends call her Mrs Google, and she can find and do anything on line. Should we believe she dedicated herself to becoming an expert in a couple of years? Or does it show that she’s presenting what she thinks people want to see in interviews instead of being her true self? 
On the surface it’s not a big deal. But it really speaks to a key reason why some including myself don’t warm to her. These sorts of things leave her coming across as not genuine and a bit needy.


----------



## readingnook

I went back to the original post of the earrings, and there were some really nice pics.  Here are some in coats.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook

This !!!!


----------



## Lucyloo22

LibbyRuth said:


> I think this interview with her is a bit odd. She makes a point on several occasions to talk about how little she knows about technology ... didn’t know how to find emojis, not familiar with you tube trends, doesn’t know about social media, etc. Then, just a couple of years later in interviews she was claiming her friends call her Mrs Google, and she can find and do anything on line. Should we believe she dedicated herself to becoming an expert in a couple of years? Or does it show that she’s presenting what she thinks people want to see in interviews instead of being her true self?
> On the surface it’s not a big deal. But it really speaks to a key reason why some including myself don’t warm to her. These sorts of things leave her coming across as not genuine and a bit needy.


Hardly takes years to learn how to use google?? 
It's just a search engine, not a foreign language.


----------



## Lucyloo22

readingnook said:


> View attachment 4290552
> 
> 
> This !!!!


Love all these coats!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> Hardly takes years to learn how to use google??
> It's just a search engine, not a foreign language.




Put into context - Alicia said her friends called her Mrs Google as she is good at googling answers and planning travel. She didn’t claim to be adept at or particularly interested in using social media. 

Worth noting her linguistic abilities are very good though! And I’m sure her husband appreciates her skill in planning travel for their trips together [emoji3]


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> Put into context - Alicia said her friends called her Mrs Google as she is good at googling answers and planning travel. She didn’t claim to be adept at or particularly interested in using social media.
> 
> Worth noting her linguistic abilities are very good though! And I’m sure her husband appreciates her skill in planning travel for their trips together [emoji3]


It's always a plus when there's at least one person who can take control of planning trips. Some people are like "yes, I'm down for that" but don't always think about the planning that needs to go into place for booking things and itineraries lol

She's mentioned traveling quite a number of times and Michael too. Easy to say they love it!! So much more fun traveling when both parties involved enjoy it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

readingnook said:


> I went back to the original post of the earrings, and there were some really nice pics.  Here are some in coats.
> 
> View attachment 4290536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290537
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290538
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290540
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290544
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290545
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290546


I don’t think the dead teddy bear coat in picture 6 should be included in a collage of great coats. That trend died very quickly for a reason!


----------



## Just Askin

I love that she is so trendy.
https://www.whowhatwear.co.uk/teddy-bear-coat-trend/slide18
https://www.theguardian.com/fashion...y-bear-coat-cuddly-cosy-and-big-news-for-2018
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-how-to-wear-autumn-winter-2018-a8579081.html


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love ❤️ these:


----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


> I love that she is so trendy.
> https://www.whowhatwear.co.uk/teddy-bear-coat-trend/slide18
> https://www.theguardian.com/fashion...y-bear-coat-cuddly-cosy-and-big-news-for-2018
> https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-how-to-wear-autumn-winter-2018-a8579081.html


Blake Lively was wearing one in some photos the other day too.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I wouldn’t mind getting my hands on this number:


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I wouldn’t mind getting my hands on this number:


https://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/acn...SAr_XD3wIVweR3Ch2RmgdEEAQYFiABEgItAvD_BwE:G:s
Is it this


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> https://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/acn...SAr_XD3wIVweR3Ch2RmgdEEAQYFiABEgItAvD_BwE:G:s
> Is it this
> View attachment 4290818


Looks like it. Thank you! Should I buy myself a Christmas present?


----------



## Morgane

readingnook said:


> Morgane, I've seen it on youtube, but I don't know who made the gif if that is what you're looking for.
> 
> At around 8.08



Thanks! I was talking about the original video.



pearlyqueen said:


> Put into context - Alicia said her friends called her Mrs Google as she is good at googling answers and planning travel*. She didn’t claim to be adept at or particularly interested in using social media. *
> 
> Worth noting her linguistic abilities are very good though! And I’m sure her husband appreciates her skill in planning travel for their trips together [emoji3]


She has repeated various times that she doesn't like social media. I recall she said she was on facebook for a few months and she got bored with it. It's really more about being disinterested.  I think it's what she was talking about. I'm pretty sure she knew how to use google..



Lucyloo22 said:


> Hardly takes years to learn how to use google??
> It's just a search engine, not a foreign language.


You just need to be intuitive and use the more effective words,which is probably her case if she's a good googler.


----------



## Morgane

readingnook said:


> View attachment 4290552
> 
> 
> This !!!!


I love that one and this other coat:





I think it's the coat she's wearing in one of the airport pics posted by C-M.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> Thanks! I was talking about the original video.
> 
> 
> She has repeated various times that she doesn't like social media. I recall she said she was on facebook for a few months and she got bored with it. It's really more about being disinterested.  I think it's what she was talking about. I'm pretty sure she knew how to use google..
> 
> 
> You just need to be intuitive and use the more effective words,which is probably her case if she's a good googler.



I agree about the simplicity of google. Emojis are quite simple too. And the headlines on google make a person aware of trends on line. All of this makes my point that the contrast on some things she says show that she’s not genuinely herself in interviews, I think she says what she thinks people want to hear instead. She’s got an insecure need to be liked and accepted, and says what people want to hear instead of just being honest.


----------



## readingnook

More honest than Tumblr bloggers who hold back on PF right?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> More honest than Tumblr bloggers who hold back on PF?


We’re talking about a woman who was like “hell yeah, I set up my alarm to hear the Oscar nominations live” when all the other actors like to pretend they were sleeping and have no clue. Pfff.


----------



## readingnook

Lol.


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> I love that one and this other coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the coat she's wearing in one of the airport pics posted by C-M.



I like this one too!


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> Yes,they're Celine:


I looked them up and not unreasonably priced.  

Once in a while I’ll be interested in something like her By Far shoes.  She wears them everywhere.  She wore them sightseeing in Japan.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

How much, RN? Both are lovely.


----------



## readingnook

£1100 or so?   The earrrings not the shoes lol.  I just think they’re pretty.  She wears a lot of Celine accessories.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> £1100 or so?   The earrrings not the shoes lol.


That’s steep but not too bad for a brand name.


----------



## Sterntalerli

readingnook said:


> I looked them up and not unreasonably priced.
> 
> Once in a while I’ll be interested in something like her By Far shoes.  She wears them everywhere.  She wore them sightseeing in Japan.


Where did you find them?


----------



## readingnook

Vestiare


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Looks like it. Thank you! Should I buy myself a Christmas present?



You totally should!


----------



## readingnook

Happy New Year! (Saw this on Tumblr couldn’t resist)


----------



## readingnook

Old from Jan 2016 Alicia’s interview w E Online
https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.eonl...oyfriend-michael-fassbender-on-new-year-s-eve

“It’s all about love, starting the New Year”


----------



## jcsepjj

readingnook said:


> More honest than Tumblr bloggers who hold back on PF right?



Haha OMG


----------



## jcsepjj

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> We’re talking about a woman who was like “hell yeah, I set up my alarm to hear the Oscar nominations live” when all the other actors like to pretend they were sleeping and have no clue. Pfff.


That was honestly so adorable


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## readingnook

omg!  Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lucyloo22

Some of my favorite looks here 

https://etcanada.com/photos/263815/style-evolution-alicia-vikander/?amp=1&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## stephci

Lucyloo22 said:


> Some of my favorite looks here
> 
> https://etcanada.com/photos/263815/style-evolution-alicia-vikander/?amp=1&__twitter_impression=true




She does not take a bad picture! hopefully we get some more recent pictures soon.


----------



## Tivo

August_Lee said:


>



She poses and photographs so well!


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia is filming the Gloria Steinem movie (not sure if it's in Mass. or somewhere else)


----------



## readingnook

apparently it's in Savannah pretending to be Boston


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> apparently it's in Savannah pretending to be Boston


Thanks


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Some Pure stills just because...!

src:http://vikander-alicia.us/gallery/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And I love this sweet picture with her and George. Same src.


----------



## Lucyloo22

I miss Alicia with longer hair. I hope she grows it out.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And a ballet pose!


----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Tivo

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4315499
> View attachment 4315500
> View attachment 4315501
> View attachment 4315502


Beautiful


----------



## Lucyloo22

Tivo said:


> Beautiful


Definitely one of my top favorites. Gorgeous!


----------



## Tivo

Lucyloo22 said:


> Definitely one of my top favorites. Gorgeous!


She’s so tiny but has such presence, poise & elegance.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I would be so scared dangling from that thing, but not our Alicia.


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I would be so scared dangling from that thing, but not our Alicia.


Me too!  I don't know if it's for a fashion editorial.. Any idea? 

I like this one





And  this ballet-inspired pose:


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> And I love this sweet picture with her and George. Same src.


This is nice! I vaguely recall George Northwood posted this pic for her birthday. I like how she looks close to those who work with her.


Old pics:












With Holliday Grainger:











Chanel F/W show 2013


----------



## August_Lee

Just Askin said:


>



Is this for her movie or is the for Louis Vuitton (I noticed the shoes are from LV)


Morgane said:


> I don't know if it's for a fashion editorial.. Any idea?


lol you were thinking the same as me lol. I think something to do with LV only due to her shoes and I see someone with a LV purse but I could be so wrong.


----------



## August_Lee

From the most recent Entertainment Weekly, they would like to see Joe Wright, Keira Knightly and Alicia have a reunion together


----------



## Just Askin

August_Lee said:


> Is this for her movie or is the for Louis Vuitton (I noticed the shoes are from LV)
> 
> lol you were thinking the same as me lol. I think something to do with LV only due to her shoes and I see someone with a LV purse but I could be so wrong.


It’s  for Harper’s Bazaar.


----------



## Just Askin

.


----------



## Tivo

August_Lee said:


> From the most recent Entertainment Weekly, they would like to see Joe Wright, Keira Knightly and Alicia have a reunion together



I would love to see Alicia and Keira in a movie together. Hope it happens.


----------



## August_Lee

Just Askin said:


> It’s  for Harper’s Bazaar.


Thank you


----------



## NovemberWind

I love she is so reckless


----------



## LibbyRuth

I don't know that i'd call the photo shoot reckless.  The safety considerations to do something like that are extensive - insurance dictates that. it would likely be even stricter with her right now since she's in the middle of filming a movie which would put further restrictions on what she can and cannot do. What she was doing in that photo shoot was not very different from any actor whose done a movie playing a super hero or a character in space that has had to use green screen and harnesses to give the appearance of flying or floating. Sure there are a lot of people who would be reluctant to go up on the harness, and may even turn down the paycheck. But it's a highly controlled environment so I'm not sure what is reckless about it.


----------



## Just Askin

NovemberWind said:


> I love she is so reckless


She seems so gutsy. I love it. I have a real admiration for women who go for it and don’t just sit back commentating negatively from their keyboards.  Heels and wire work...what a kick ass lady.


----------



## Blueberry12

https://www.armemuseum.se/besok-oss/kalendarium/film-17-feb/

Anyone in Stockholm?
Ex Machina screening at the Army Museum for free.


----------



## DeMonica

LibbyRuth said:


> I don't know that i'd call the photo shoot reckless.  The safety considerations to do something like that are extensive - insurance dictates that. it would likely be even stricter with her right now since she's in the middle of filming a movie which would put further restrictions on what she can and cannot do. What she was doing in that photo shoot was not very different from any actor whose done a movie playing a super hero or a character in space that has had to use green screen and harnesses to give the appearance of flying or floating. Sure there are a lot of people who would be reluctant to go up on the harness, and may even turn down the paycheck. But it's a highly controlled environment so I'm not sure what is reckless about it.


I'm sure you are right about the highly controlled environment. I'm also certain that they try to keep the risk minimal. Although: minimal risk is still a risk - see poor Brandon Lee. IMO it's reckless or I would rather say brave , because many other actors are not capable and/or unwilling to do their own stunts, while she can and she's into it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

DeMonica said:


> I'm sure you are right about the highly controlled environment. I'm also certain that they try to keep the risk minimal. Although: minimal risk is still a risk - see poor Brandon Lee. IMO it's reckless or I would rather say brave , because many other actors are not capable and/or unwilling to do their own stunts, while she can and she's into it.


I still think that's a bit of an exaggeration.  Between Marvel and DC, look at how many super hero movies come out a year.  Add to that movies that take place in space.  Pretty much everyone in any of those movies spends time in a harness in front of green screen. That work is not reserved for stuntmen. So I'm not sure that working on a harness qualifies as "doing your own stunts" in the same way that we're fed stories about Tom Cruise learning how to fly a helicopter so he can do his own stunts.  Doing a photo shoot like this one is certainly an unusual day of work for those of us who go to an office every day. But I think it's rather common these days for people who make movies.


----------



## Just Askin

She’s so gorgeous


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> From the most recent Entertainment Weekly, they would like to see Joe Wright, Keira Knightly and Alicia have a reunion together



I would totally go for this!!!


----------



## Tivo

Just Askin said:


> She’s so gorgeous
> View attachment 4324926
> 
> View attachment 4324927
> 
> View attachment 4324928
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324929


Tomb Raider is always in my head when I work out now, lol. I do my best to “Lara Croft it up” in the gym or outdoors.


----------



## NovemberWind

Tivo said:


> Tomb Raider is always in my head when I work out now, lol. I do my best to “Lara Croft it up” in the gym or outdoors.


Yes. I know. Alicia and Magnus are an inspiration when I work out


----------



## Tivo

NovemberWind said:


> Yes. I know. Alicia and Magnus are an inspiration when I work out


I like how she moves. She uses her entire body. No self consciousness at all. You can tell she trained as a dancer because of her poise.


----------



## Morgane

NovemberWind said:


> Yes. I know. Alicia and Magnus are an inspiration when I work out





Tivo said:


> Tomb Raider is always in my head when I work out now, lol. I do my best to “Lara Croft it up” in the gym or outdoors.









Worth a repost:


----------



## LibbyRuth

https://www.instagram.com/sabrina.madsen/p/Btn5LhcHWoHqFB3B9kZV0ubWQrJnfoYkzWpfwY0/

Mystery solved. It looks like the photo shoot suspended in the air was for Harpers Bazaar and included a stunt double for the tougher parts.


----------



## readingnook

Tivo said:


> I like how she moves. She uses her entire body. No self consciousness at all. You can tell she trained as a dancer because of her poise.


I really like what you said here.  : )


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> Worth a repost:




Morgaaaaaannnnnne - I've never seen the top pic before, omg.  Thanks.


----------



## MarieCurie

LibbyRuth said:


> https://www.instagram.com/sabrina.madsen/p/Btn5LhcHWoHqFB3B9kZV0ubWQrJnfoYkzWpfwY0/
> 
> Mystery solved. It looks like the photo shoot suspended in the air was for Harpers Bazaar and included a stunt double for the tougher parts.


From her caption, it looks like she was just a stand-in not a double. She basically hung around to see if the set was safe and for the technical people to set up and make sure everything was in order before Alicia came in. So Alicia was still required to do everything including all the "tougher" parts.

Edit: I could be wrong though, those in the know will correct me.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I'm not really sure that I see a major distinction between what i posted and what you described.  I honestly posted it because there'd been some wondering and speculation about what the photo shoot was for, and thanks to that post, an answer was confirmed.


----------



## stephci

Alicia Vikander in New York Feb 18


----------



## August_Lee

stephci said:


> Alicia Vikander in New York Feb 18


thanks for the pics 

Tom Holland seems to have a crush on Alicia (eta not sure if this is recent or not)


Also a painting of Alicia @ a museum in Sweden


----------



## blueblues

Still on set in Savannah apparently.


----------



## Just Askin

Don’t miss it


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Don’t miss it



Are those of us stateside going to have a chance to see it at the same time as you across the pond?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Are those of us stateside going to have a chance to see it at the same time as you across the pond?


I’m not sure, I suppose that depends on your tv service ( or who you know in the UK that can make sure you do within minutes  )


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Are those of us stateside going to have a chance to see it at the same time as you across the pond?


NBC does a Red Nose Day broadcast which takes place a few weeks after the British show. They borrow some content from the original, so it may be included there.  If not, streaming saves most things!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I’m not sure, I suppose that depends on your tv service ( or who you know in the UK that can make sure you do within minutes  )


Haha . Love ❤️ you!


----------



## DeMonica

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Are those of us stateside going to have a chance to see it at the same time as you across the pond?


I'm sure it will land on the net one way or the other. Maybe even on the next day. I'll definitely check dailymotion on the next day.


----------



## Just Askin

Arriving in Paris, last night or this morning







Src as marked


----------



## readingnook

Her skin is unbelievable.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Her skin is unbelievable.


And she’s just got off an 8.5 hr flight. I don’t look that fresh after a trip to the shops !


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

In Paris with her husband.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Sterntalerli

Those earrings are tdf


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Sterntalerli said:


> Those earrings are tdf


She really does have the best collection. That and coats.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

This is new to me.


----------



## stephci

This is new as well

https://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/gallery/gwp3-celebrity-photos-2019


----------



## stephci

I believe this is from tonight


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>


Her skin is really fantastic. 


Vanity Fair Italia  2012


----------



## prettyprincess

Her features are so delicate, but then she has such soulful eyes. She’s really beautiful.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Morgane said:


> Her skin is really fantastic.
> 
> 
> Vanity Fair Italia  2012


I really love her ballerina calves.


----------



## Just Askin

Src: 嗨Q电影


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

From DM cuties


----------



## Sterntalerli

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> From DM cuties


That color suits her Skin tone


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> This is new to me.



Photoshoot in LA.  I love this one.


----------



## readingnook

stephci said:


> This is new as well
> 
> https://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/gallery/gwp3-celebrity-photos-2019



I believe it was the same photoshoot...from 2018 in LA.  Thanks for the lovely pic!


----------



## readingnook

Sterntalerli said:


> That color suits her Skin tone



I agree...I like the coat a lot.


----------



## readingnook

Sterntalerli said:


> Those earrings are tdf


----------



## readingnook

the hoodie is the one in the Savannah pics.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia, at the LV PFW show on March 5, 2019


----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


>



Now I know what that one photo with that cute little girl is from  this looks amazing!


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia at the LV PFW show on March 5, 2019


----------



## LibbyRuth

Am I the only one seeing a hint of pregnant in that dress?  It's not quite as obvious as Meghan Markle at Eugenie's wedding, but to me her stomach doesn't seem as flat as it normally is, and I don't think the cut of the dress is the reason.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia at the LV PFW show on March 5, 2019


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia with Emma Stone and Jennifer Connelly at the LV PFW show on March 5, 2019


----------



## stephci




----------



## stephci




----------



## stephci




----------



## August_Lee

I'm kinda shocked that I really like her outfit, I was holding my breathe tbh that she'll be in a LV outfit that would look goofy/weird/ugly but I like the look from head-to-toe.

Thanks to everyone who posted pics and videos


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A nice picture with Emma. people.com


----------



## LibbyRuth

She deserves a better hair stylist. I don't think the braiding look works with her. She has fine hair, and when they style it like that, it really emphasizes how fine it is. It seems like the hair stylist decided on a style he/she wanted to do, and didn't take into account the head of hair that he/she was working on.  Every hair style does not work on every head of hair.


----------



## Caisah

LibbyRuth said:


> Am I the only one seeing a hint of pregnant in that dress?  It's not quite as obvious as Meghan Markle at Eugenie's wedding, but to me her stomach doesn't seem as flat as it normally is, and I don't think the cut of the dress is the reason.



She seems a bit "fuller" in her face aswell, glowing skin etc, so it's not impossible.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia arriving in NYC today. She’s probably going back to Savannah to continue with her work on Gloria.


----------



## Morgane

stephci said:


>



Very pretty indeed. She has been lucky this time Great natural makeup and hair too.
I also like that she took time to greet the people waiting outside:





Caisah said:


> She seems a bit "fuller" in her face aswell, glowing skin etc, so it's not impossible.


I don't see particular changes in the face and her skin looks always glowing I also think it's just the posture in some pics. But who knows.. it's possible. 




Caroline-Mathilda said:


> From DM cuties


Cute pics. I like the jacket and booties a lot. The jacket is LV Resort 2019.


----------



## Morgane

Sterntalerli said:


> I really love her ballerina calves.


Yes,her training is still very visible in her legs and poise. This is one of the pics that have always quite impressed me:











Caroline-Mathilda said:


>


This is the album cover! I love that teaser. I really want to see her in his next film. 

https://thefilmstage.com/news/mike-...lm-for-the-national-starring-alicia-vikander/


> Both the subject of their own films (_Mistaken for Strangers_ and _A Skin, A Night_) as well as peppering the soundtracks of other movies (_Win Win, Warrior, Warm Bodies_), The National are no strangers to the world of cinema. They’ve now formed a tighter bond with the announcement of their new album, _I Am Easy to Find_, and a new short film, both out May 17.
> 
> The 24-minute short film, a teaser of which was unveiled today, is directed by Mike Mills (_2oth Century Women_, _Beginners_) and stars Alicia Vikander. Described as “a life in 164 moments,” the black-and-white film will arrive on the same day as the album while the _Ex Machina_ star also graces the cover of their 16-track new album. As to the relationship between the album and short, they say, “The former is not the video for the latter; the latter is not the soundtrack to the former.”


----------



## blueblues

Morgane said:


> This is the album cover! I love that teaser. I really want to see her in his next film.
> 
> https://thefilmstage.com/news/mike-...lm-for-the-national-starring-alicia-vikander/


Wow, this is an unexpected present.
She was rumored to be in a video for The National’s next single, but instead this is basically a music video for the entire album. A new concept I believe.

Now we know what she was doing in LA last spring. We thought it was preparations for The Marsh King’s Daughter. I wonder what happened to that project. Last thing I heard was that they would be filming it in Georgia this winter, but that’s obviously not happening.


----------



## Tivo

Morgane said:


> Yes,her training is still very visible in her legs and poise. This is one of the pics that have always quite impressed me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the album cover! I love that teaser. I really want to see her in his next film.
> 
> https://thefilmstage.com/news/mike-...lm-for-the-national-starring-alicia-vikander/


Her legs!!! Wow


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


>



I am so excited!


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Very pretty indeed. She has been lucky this time Great natural makeup and hair too.
> I also like that she took time to greet the people waiting outside:


I love when this make up artist (same lady for years) and hairstylist (he’s the same one Meghan Markle uses) do her. It always looks so natural and pretty.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I love when this make up artist (same lady for years) and hairstylist (he’s the same one Meghan Markle uses) do her. It always looks so natural and pretty.



Yes, George has been Alicia’s hair stylist for several years now. I guess Meghan was impressed by his styling and when she moved here asked him to style her hair too.... only the best will do!


----------



## blueblues

Good interview and lovely pictures!
https://www.harpersbazaar.com/cultu.../alicia-vikander-the-glorias-movie-interview/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And the subscriber cover.


----------



## August_Lee

pics from the issue


----------



## August_Lee

more pictures


----------



## August_Lee

Selfies with the photographer


----------



## Tivo

She would be a really good spokesperson for Chanel.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Tivo said:


> She would be a really good spokesperson for Chanel.


I agree! I’ve always thought that brand suited her more.


----------



## blueblues




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## blueblues

I think I got something in my eye.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the clips! This short was a lovely idea. I think last year they did the same with Love Actually.
And Alicia and Lily were very,very cute I also saw they were trending on twitter.. These tweets..



    
Tumblr is going to be a mess..


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> Selfies with the photographer



Some very nice words too:




blueblues said:


>



That caption is spot-on! I like a lot the shot with the green dress.



Tivo said:


> She would be a really good spokesperson for Chanel.


I'm not fond of the last Chanel collections,but she would be a good fit. Alicia has been actually some sort of "unofficial" testimonial for them. She wore a lot of Chanel during her promotional work in 2012/13 and during that awards season.  She was also photographed by Lagerfield for the Little Black Jacket Exhibition:


----------



## pearlyqueen

For those not in the U.K. you can watch the whole Four Weddings video on Vimeo:


----------



## DeMonica

pearlyqueen said:


> For those not in the U.K. you can watch the whole Four Weddings video on Vimeo:



Thank you very much for posting the video. Community spirit at its best - it works even @PurseForum!  Lily and Alicia: easily the couple of the year. Both girls are gorgeous and super talented, plus it was a treat to see the original cast 20+ years later. Andie MacDowell -


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Src: Greg Williams


----------



## blueblues

This is fascinating, and so beautiful.


> During the “State of Unreal” GDC opening session, Goodbye Kansas and Deep Forest Films revealed "Troll," a real-time technology demonstration using Unreal Engine 4.22 ray tracing and camera effects, marking an unprecedented level of cinematic-quality lighting, with complex soft shadows and reflections.



https://www.unrealengine.com/en-US/...with-unprecedented-cinematic-quality-lighting


----------



## August_Lee

blueblues said:


> This is fascinating, and so beautiful.
> 
> 
> https://www.unrealengine.com/en-US/...with-unprecedented-cinematic-quality-lighting



That was really awesome, it really made want to watch more.


----------



## stephci

ETA: looks like shes in the Maldives.. comments say Michael will be flying in another day


----------



## stephci

Correction India?


----------



## pearlyqueen

stephci said:


> ETA: looks like shes in the Maldives.. comments say Michael will be flying in another day




Just saw the comments on the IG post; he says Alicia and Michael have been on holiday in the Maldives and she flew to India for some reason - maybe a fashion shoot? She didn’t have much luggage with her.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Just saw the comments on the IG post; he says Alicia and Michael have been on holiday in the Maldives and she flew to India for some reason - maybe a fashion shoot? She didn’t have much luggage with her.


Gloria Steinem spent a number of years in India in her twenties.  Even though principal photography has finished on The Glorias, I suppose she could be doing some post production/insert scenes/photos for the film??


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Gloria Steinem spent a number of years in India in her twenties.  Even though principal photography has finished on The Glorias, I suppose she could be doing some post production/insert scenes/photos for the film??



Possibly, although the posts I’ve seen from The Gloria’s crew all said the film wrapped 2 weeks ago, and IMDb has its status as post production.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


>



OMG thanks for these.


----------



## readingnook

DeMonica said:


> Thank you very much for posting the video. Community spirit at its best - it works even @PurseForum!  Lily and Alicia: easily the couple of the year. Both girls are gorgeous and super talented, plus it was a treat to see the original cast 20+ years later. Andie MacDowell -



Andie McDowell looks amazing.  I was glad to see Alicia reunited with Kristin Scott Thomas AND play her daughter.  And of course Hugh Grant from TMFU...


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Gloria Steinem spent a number of years in India in her twenties.  Even though principal photography has finished on The Glorias, I suppose she could be doing some post production/insert scenes/photos for the film??



Looks like you were correct!

“a wrap” in Udaipur, India


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Just saw the comments on the IG post; he says Alicia and Michael have been on holiday in the Maldives and she flew to India for some reason - maybe a fashion shoot? She didn’t have much luggage with her.
> 
> View attachment 4382082
> 
> View attachment 4382083


I like this new LV luggage...


----------



## blueblues

The Four Weddings video on Vimeo that was posted here earlier has been taken down. I found it on YouTube, and hopefully they let it stay up this time.


----------



## pearlyqueen

According to an Irish newspaper Alicia is in Tipperary where she is to film The Green Knight with Dev Patel and Barry Keoghan

https://www.tipperarylive.ie/news/c...-filming-of-blockbuster-the-green-knight.html


----------



## blueblues

I found some more information, but strangely enough only Irish papers have knowledge of Alicia. They call it a blockbuster, but I think it’s more of an indie film. It’s financed by A24.

Apparently Alicia and Michael were spotted at a restaurant In Dublin a few days back.

Here she is with Patel. I hope that’s a wig.






https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9243804/?ref_=nv_sr_1
https://variety.com/2019/film/news/dev-patel-david-lowery-green-knight-1203144008/
https://evoke.ie/2019/03/28/showbiz...nder-in-ireland-to-film-hollywood-blockbuster
https://www.waterfordlive.ie/news/h...thday-on-south-east-blockbuster-film-set.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> I found some more information, but strangely enough only Irish papers have knowledge of Alicia. They call it a blockbuster, but I think it’s more of an indie film. It’s financed by A24.
> 
> Apparently Alicia and Michael were spotted at a restaurant In Dublin a few days back.
> 
> Here she is with Patel. I hope that’s a wig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9243804/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> https://variety.com/2019/film/news/dev-patel-david-lowery-green-knight-1203144008/
> https://evoke.ie/2019/03/28/showbiz...nder-in-ireland-to-film-hollywood-blockbuster
> https://www.waterfordlive.ie/news/h...thday-on-south-east-blockbuster-film-set.html



I’m assuming IMDb is late adding cast names as only 3 are listed so far....and I suppose the Irish newspapers are best placed to have up to date information.

I didn’t see any sightings of Alicia with Michael at a Dublin restaurant although I assumed she was with him, do you know who saw them?

Thanks for the pic! Where did you find it?


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> I’I didn’t see any sightings of Alicia with Michael at a Dublin restaurant although I assumed she was with him, do you know who saw them?


Here  "Alicia was seen earlier this week in Dublin restaurant Shelbourne Social with husband Michael Fassbender"


pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for the pic! Where did you find it?


Here


----------



## readingnook

Thanks everyone for the updates!


----------



## Morgane

blueblues said:


> I found some more information, but strangely enough only Irish papers have knowledge of Alicia. They call it a blockbuster, but I think it’s more of an indie film. It’s financed by A24.
> 
> Apparently Alicia and Michael were spotted at a restaurant In Dublin a few days back.
> 
> Here she is with Patel. I hope that’s a wig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9243804/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> https://variety.com/2019/film/news/dev-patel-david-lowery-green-knight-1203144008/
> https://evoke.ie/2019/03/28/showbiz...nder-in-ireland-to-film-hollywood-blockbuster
> https://www.waterfordlive.ie/news/h...thday-on-south-east-blockbuster-film-set.html



Yes,this should be more of an indie film. I don't expect a conventional fantasy either,considering the director.
This looks very interesting. Probably Alicia has joined very recently.


----------



## blueblues

I looked for some information on both the original tale and earlier adaptations.
The main female character in both films is called Linet. In one version she is the green knight’s wife, in the other a “fair enchantress”. She is a temptress with hidden powers, of uncertain loyalty with a secret agenda.

It’s funny how many times Alicia has played this type of character. Ava in Ex Machina and Alice in Seventh Son as well as Heather in Bourne and Gaby in U.N.CL.E. I think she has mentioned that she loves to keep the audience guessing if her character is good, bad or in between.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sir_Gawain_and_the_Green_Knight
http://sf-encyclopedia.uk/fe.php?nm=gawain_and_the_green_knight


----------



## August_Lee

full video:


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

^I like all her Spirit of Travel video campaigns,but these are my favorite print ads along with the ones for the 2016/17 SoT campaigns.








August_Lee said:


> full video:



I've teared up a little. Looking forward to the short.


----------



## Morgane

Apparently this project was developed by Malick some years ago:
https://thefilmstage.com/news/david-lowery-to-direct-former-terrence-malick-project-green-knight/


> There are few up-and-coming American directors that have a better handle on tone and mood than David Lowery, who has shown his range in Pete’s Dragon, A Ghost Story, Old Man & and the Gun, and Ain’t Them Bodies Saints. With his lattermost break-out earning comparisons to Terrence Malick, it’s only fitting that for his next project, he’s taking on a film that was once developed by the Badlands director.  Following The Thin Red Line, Malick was looking to adapt the epic Middle English poem Sir Gawain and the Green Knight, which follows a knight of King Arthur’s Round Table who encounters a Godly mysterious warrior, the Green Knight. The warrior challenges him to strike him with his axe, but only if he accepts a return blow in a year and a day. When Gawain beheads the warrior, he magically is still alive and picks his head up, warning Gaiwain he will return in a test of loyalty. The poem mixes adventure, romance and, fittingly for Lowery, even a ghost story. One can read more details here.


----------



## readingnook

This looks really interesting.  And yes the description reminded me of Gaby Teller.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> I looked for some information on both the original tale and earlier adaptations.
> The main female character in both films is called Linet. In one version she is the green knight’s wife, in the other a “fair enchantress”. She is a temptress with hidden powers, of uncertain loyalty with a secret agenda.
> 
> It’s funny how many times Alicia has played this type of character. Ava in Ex Machina and Alice in Seventh Son as well as Heather in Bourne and Gaby in U.N.CL.E. I think she has mentioned that she loves to keep the audience guessing if her character is good, bad or in between.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sir_Gawain_and_the_Green_Knight
> http://sf-encyclopedia.uk/fe.php?nm=gawain_and_the_green_knight


Thanks for this info!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## blueblues

Greatest news in a long time! 
*Tomb Raider sequel with Alicia Vikander in development with new writer*
https://ew.com/movies/2019/04/12/tomb-raider-2-alicia-vikander-amy-jump/


----------



## Morgane

Great news,above all for all the TR fans who were hoping for another film. Alicia was fantastic,and  there's a lot of potential now that they have set up the "origin story" and can  finally focus on Lara developing her own passion for archaeology.
She had that other project with Ben Wheatley,so I wonder if she was involved with the choice of Amy Jump,and if there's the possibility that Ben Wheatley may direct it.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> Greatest news in a long time!
> *Tomb Raider sequel with Alicia Vikander in development with new writer*
> https://ew.com/movies/2019/04/12/tomb-raider-2-alicia-vikander-amy-jump/


 OMG I can't wait.  They say the 25th anniversary will be in 2021 so that would be a good year to release it.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia leaving the Merrion Hotel in Dublin this afternoon. Alicia was earlier seen walking with crutches....


----------



## August_Lee

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia was earlier seen walking with crutches....
> 
> View attachment 4409588
> View attachment 4409589


Here are the pics


----------



## pearlyqueen

More pics from Just Jared:









http://www.justjared.com/2019/04/20...icia-vikander-head-out-for-the-day-in-dublin/


----------



## Lucyloo22

Hope she's ok!


----------



## Morgane

https://deadline.com/2019/04/john-d...rdered-ferdinando-cito-filomarino-1202601009/


> John David Washington (BlacKkKlansman), Alicia Vikander (The Danish Girl), Boyd Holbrook (Logan) and Vicky Krieps (The Phantom Thread) have been set to lead cast on hot project du jour Born To Be Murdered, which will be produced by Luca Guadagnino and much of the team behind his Oscar-winner Call Me By Your Name.
> 
> Born To Be Murdered is set in Athens and the Epirus region of Greece, where a vacationing couple, played by Washington and Vikander, fall trap to a violent conspiracy with tragic consequences. Ferdinando Cito Filomarino (Antonia) will direct from a screenplay by Kevin Rice. Production is currently underway in Greece.
> 
> Producers are Luca Guadagnino and longtime collaborator Marco Morabito for their Frenesy Films, along with longtime co-producer Francesco Melzi and Gabriele Moratti with their MeMo outfit which is also the lead financier. Call Me By Your Name producer Rodrigo Teixera (RT Features) and Rai Cinema also financed.
> 
> Endeavor Content reps world sales on the under-the-radar project will be a hot one in the Cannes market next month.
> 
> The film’s crew is equally impressive. Cinematographer is Sayombhu Mukdeeprom (Call Me By Your Name), composer is Oscar-winner Ryuichi Sakamoto (The Revenant) and editor is Guadagnino regular Walter Fasano (Call Me By Your Name).
> 
> Cito Filomarino was second unit director on Guadagnino-directed trio Suspiria, Call Me My Your Name and A Bigger Splash and made his feature debut on 2015 biopic Antonia, which chronicles the last ten years of the young Italian poet Antonia Pozzi. The film played at festivals including Karlovy Vary, Torino, Seattle and Gothenburg. The director, the great nephew of iconic Italian filmmaker Luchino Visconti, is making his English-language debut on Born To Be Murdered.


I love the cast! And Fernando Cito Filomarino is a  promising young  director. He  was  nominated for a Nastro d'Argento (Italian film award ) as best new director for his feature debut. 
The crew is very impressive too.


----------



## readingnook

I'm pretty impressed by the production team!  I'm so happy to see this.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia at the Orpheum Theatre in Los Angeles on April 26th, for an event for release of The Nationals's new album. 

(Glad to see she's feeling better!)


----------



## August_Lee

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4416400
> 
> 
> Alicia at the Orpheum Theatre in Los Angeles on April 26th, for an event for release of The Nationals's new album.
> 
> (Glad to see she's feeling better!)


Thanks 

Also, glad she feels better since I saw other pics and it shows she had on heels.


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


> Thanks
> 
> Also, glad she feels better since I saw other pics and it shows she had on heels.



I was thinking the same.


----------



## Morgane

Can't wait to see it:


> Alicia Vikander had reached out to Mills after seeing his film _Beginners,_ saying she’d like to collaborate, and the two kept in touch over the years. Mills invited her to brunch with him and his friends when she visited L.A.





> Vikander, a trained dancer, told Mills she wished she could use those skills in something. This fit with an idea Mills had for a short: “Reducing a life to a list and including highly banal things alongside highly poignant things, flattening it all out.” Mills also felt Vikander had the technical ability to play someone from a baby to an old woman without makeup. The events in the script varied from an abortion, to a marriage, to an affair, to death.





> Vikander improvised the character’s life from the bare outline of Mills’s script, which she recalls nearly brought her to tears. She came up with everything from the way the character dances to how she walks as a toddler: “I was YouTube-ing baby videos.” Mills appreciated that this made his life easier. “I directed the least I’ve ever directed,” he says. Vikander suggests Mills did a lot more. “He’s like a good conductor,” she says.


https://www.vulture.com/2019/05/the-national-alicia-vikander-and-mike-mills-made-a-movie.html


----------



## Morgane

https://thefilmstage.com/features/m...s-shine-with-the-ambitious-i-am-easy-to-find/


> As we see her grow up –whether she’s two or elderly≠–Vikander’s appearance rarely wavers. This decision of a fixed physical presence suggests the idea of how throughout life, it’s easy to cement a youthful self-image in one’s mind and as Berninger describes, “All these things being embodied by the same sort of soul, by the same image really spoke to us as in a way we think of ourselves in an identity.” There’s birth, playfulness, first kisses, boyfriends, heartbreak, school, work, marriage, children, infidelity, friendships, and beyond. Not unlike Terrence Malick’s opus_ The Tree of Life_, Mills tackles these ideas with an impressively disarming specificity as such that moments will ring true to any viewer. He also leaves room to fill in one’s own memories in colorful, single-tone frames that relay the passing of time and toss out reminders of the financial, political, and terror crises.






> Perhaps the most touching aspect is the cyclical depiction of life. She moves out of the house, but still calls her father on Sunday, then decades later, she rings her son on the same day. What could come off treacly is handled with both an overt directness in the script and a tenderness in the imagery that culminates into something both recognizable and overwhelming. “Her husband is different than she thought,” writes Mills as we see the honesty of a love made vulnerable. Most remarkable of all is how the project does indeed stand on its own. Being a fan of the band surely helps, but Mills set out to tell a fully-formed story that is devastatingly universal in its truths about life. In miraculous fashion, he’s able to synthesize the emotional highs of his previous film, the exuberantly alive_ 20th Century Women_, into short-form, and still have viewers come away with similar feelings about life’s entire emotional spectrum.


----------



## blueblues

It’s nice to see that Alicia was involved in the creative process, to the extent that the article called it “the 24-minute film Mills and Vikander made”. This project was all about collaboration it seems.

Also, “I directed the least I’ve ever directed” reminds me of what Niclas Larsson said about directing The Magic Diner:


> But it’s amazing, I mean it was the first time I worked with an actress of that level, and she literally did my job. I just more or less placed the camera and she delivered on every take. It was really nice since we shot on 35mm, and I didn’t have too much film to roll.


http://onesmallwindow.com/interviews/interview-with-filmmaker-niclas-larsson/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia at Moriarty’s  restaurant in Killarney at lunchtime today. I expect Michael was with her - he’s tagged too


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

A screenshot from the video [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## pearlyqueen

This is gorgeous [emoji177]


----------



## Just Askin

Absolutely chuffed to see these. My babes 












Credit:  http://kpaprocki.ie/


----------



## readingnook

Omg I’m absolutely breathless!


----------



## JaneWT

Love those pics!  Thank you!


----------



## readingnook

Alicia is so beautiful and she looks so happy.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> It’s nice to see that Alicia was involved in the creative process, to the extent that the article called it “the 24-minute film Mills and Vikander made”. This project was all about collaboration it seems.
> 
> Also, “I directed the least I’ve ever directed” reminds me of what Niclas Larsson said about directing The Magic Diner:
> 
> http://onesmallwindow.com/interviews/interview-with-filmmaker-niclas-larsson/


I also took note of that same comment!


----------



## readingnook

readingnook said:


> I also took note of that same comment!



In fact I was thinking how Alicia has gotten into producing and how she clearly loves collaboration and is getting a clearer sense of where she wants to be, which I love.


----------



## LibbyRuth

What is happening with her production company? Is it doing any upcoming projects?


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> It’s nice to see that Alicia was involved in the creative process, to the extent that the article called it “the 24-minute film Mills and Vikander made”. This project was all about collaboration it seems.
> 
> Also, “I directed the least I’ve ever directed” reminds me of what Niclas Larsson said about directing The Magic Diner:
> 
> http://onesmallwindow.com/interviews/interview-with-filmmaker-niclas-larsson/


Btw I had never seen that Niclas Larsson interview thank you I love The Magic Diner.

I know that I Am Easy to Find will make me cry.  The reviews all say what a beautiful film it is.  Alicia is in every scene.  Wish I could catch it on one of those release dates.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook

The Film Stage review makes me wish it was longer than 30 min.  Everyone at the screening said how beautiful it was.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Absolutely chuffed to see these. My babes
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421917
> View attachment 4421918
> View attachment 4421919
> View attachment 4421920
> View attachment 4421921
> View attachment 4421922
> View attachment 4421923
> View attachment 4421924
> View attachment 4421925
> 
> Credit:  http://kpaprocki.ie/


Love these ones. And it's great that her mum is enjoying some time in Ireland with them.



blueblues said:


> It’s nice to see that Alicia was involved in the creative process, to the extent that the article called it “the 24-minute film Mills and Vikander made”. *This project was all about collaboration it seems.*
> 
> Also, “I directed the least I’ve ever directed” reminds me of what Niclas Larsson said about directing The Magic Diner:
> 
> http://onesmallwindow.com/interviews/interview-with-filmmaker-niclas-larsson/


Yes,it's really a collaboration. I mean,every film is a collaboration between actors and directors,but in this particular case there's a lot of her personal vision:
"Vikander improvised the character’s life from the bare outline of Mills’s script, which she recalls nearly brought her to tears. She came up with everything from the way the character dances to how she walks as a toddler".




LibbyRuth said:


> What is happening with her production company? Is it doing any upcoming projects?


Last year she said she was reading some scripts,but I don't think there's anything planned. 



readingnook said:


> The Film Stage review makes me wish it was longer than 30 min.  Everyone at the screening said how beautiful it was.


Same!


----------



## Lucyloo22

Can't get over these photos!! So happy that Alicia and the rest of their family got to be there for Michael. How wonderful. Such a gorgeous family!! Wish them the best


----------



## Morgane

Src: Dylan Clifford 



pearlyqueen said:


> A screenshot from the video [emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4421747


This pic reminds me of this other one taken last year (among my favorite ones):




I think they were all celebrating Midsummer. Am I right @pearlyqueen ?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Src: Dylan Clifford
> 
> 
> This pic reminds me of this other one taken last year (among my favorite ones):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were all celebrating Midsummer. Am I right @pearlyqueen ?



Yes Morgane  - that was Midsummer in Northern Ireland, Michael’s parents were there with him and a few of Alicia’s friends!


----------



## pearlyqueen

From Killarney Today:








https://www.killarneytoday.com/hollywood-dream-couple-ease-fair-field/

Killarney loves Alicia! [emoji3]


----------



## readingnook

Thank you!  She looks lovely!


----------



## readingnook




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I’m not feeling it...


----------



## readingnook

What her legs are awesome, her hair is great, she looks great!


----------



## readingnook

PS It grew on me.

eta  And I love her makeup.  I'm assuming it's Kelly and George.

And she gets to wear her ring. Nice.

All in all a great week.


----------



## Morgane

I saw a tweet about her looking sci-fi camp.. I  can see it. She could have worn her 2016 look as well.  It's surely more on theme than other LV looks,and she always looks very cute.
But it's just the usual (recent) Vuitton stuff.  The problem with all the LV testimonials at the recent Met galas is that NG looks at his last collection and chooses what it may suit the theme.
I think last year he created something new for Alicia and other testimonials,but I see very little effort and just another occasion to advertise their usual collections.


----------



## Lucyloo22

I'm not sure what the theme is, and I more often than not hate what LV puts her in. This one I don't hate though. I think she looks cute. It's a very playful design for a dress. She can pull it off. I think her hair and makeup being as great as they are really help make the look come together.


----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## August_Lee

Lucyloo22 said:


> I'm not sure what the theme is, and I more often than not hate what LV puts her in. This one I don't hate though. I think she looks cute. It's a very playful design for a dress. She can pull it off. I think her hair and makeup being as great as they are really help make the look come together.


I agree with everything you said. I am kinda shocked that I don't hate this either, she looks cute and I love the hair and makeup.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> I saw a tweet about her looking sci-fi camp.. I  can see it. She could have worn her 2016 look as well.  It's surely more on theme than other LV looks,and she always looks very cute.
> But it's just the usual (recent) Vuitton stuff.  The problem with all the LV testimonials at the recent Met galas is that NG looks at his last collection and chooses what it may suit the theme.
> I think last year he created something new for Alicia and other testimonials,but I see very little effort and just another occasion to advertise their usual collections.



I think you nailed it with your critique.  There are many ways that I think that LV plays a little lazy on the style game, wanting to coast on their brand recognition, and I see them getting left in the dust because of it. Something like the Met Gala is a chance for designers to do something big and make a statement. It is kind of like an episode of Project Runway where some designers play it safe and others decide to go big or go home. You're right - they rest on their laurels often, and it shows. It's a shame for the people they are designing for  - sharing a carpet with all these pieces making such a statement, and they just have to stand there saying "meh".


----------



## stephci

Some more pics


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia in New York for the LV runway show


----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia with her LV fam after the Met Gala


----------



## readingnook

stephci said:


> Some more pics


Another party at The Standard?


----------



## Morgane

Lucyloo22 said:


> I'm not sure what the theme is, and I more often than not hate what LV puts her in. This one I don't hate though. I think she looks cute. It's a very playful design for a dress. She can pull it off. I think her hair and makeup being as great as they are really help make the look come together.





LibbyRuth said:


> I think you nailed it with your critique.  There are many ways that I think that LV plays a little lazy on the style game, wanting to coast on their brand recognition, and I see them getting left in the dust because of it. Something like the Met Gala is a chance for designers to do something big and make a statement. It is kind of like an episode of Project Runway where some designers play it safe and others decide to go big or go home. You're right - they rest on their laurels often, and it shows. It's a shame for the people they are designing for  - sharing a carpet with all these pieces making such a statement, and they just have to stand there saying "meh".


"Camp" was the theme this year. And,let's be honest,every Met gala is supposed to be "campy". A lot of looks from last year  would have been perfect for this year too.
I've noticed that other labels like Dior,Yves Saint Laurent,Chanel usually tend to recycle their cellections' pieces,but yes,this year in particular was the occasion to "go big".  It was a bit of a missed opportunity.



Just Askin said:


>



Abba,Robyn and Alicia is a perfect combination! 



Just Askin said:


>



This was cute. And I love Robyn. She’s one of these who can totally pull off  Ghesquière's designs.




stephci said:


> Some more pics


It's not on theme,but I like what Jennifer Connelly is wearing. It would look pretty good on Alicia too.


----------



## Morgane

stephci said:


> Some more pics


It's not on theme, but I like what Jennifer Connelly is wearing. It would look pretty good on Alicia too.












This one is super cute:





I can see TEB premiering at the Toronto festival.


----------



## Lucyloo22




----------



## stephci




----------



## Lucyloo22

Alicia at the LV runway show in New York


----------



## stephci

I wonder if she gets spray tans she looks less tan then at the Met... love all the recent pics though and looks like she cut her hair too


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think she definitely spray tans - as I think most everyone in Hollywood except Cate Blanchett and Tilda Swinton probably do. In the first pics posted from the show, it seems odd to me that she was standing between Nick and Sophie given that they just got married.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don’t think she sprays tan, it’s just the lighting. It’s quite evident in this photo that her skin was no different than in Killarney over the weekend.


----------



## stephci

Yes true could be the lighting, her skin is flawless!


----------



## Lucyloo22

I think it's the lighting as well. Also, a lot of people add filters on photos so it's hard to see her actual skin tone sometimes. 

The photos of her at the met she may not look as tan, but if you look at the ones where they are seated at a table (much darker in that room) you can see her usual tan. 

She does love warm places, so she is lucky to always be where the sun is


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don’t think she sprays tan, it’s just the lighting. It’s quite evident in this photo that her skin was no different than in Killarney over the weekend.



I’ve been next to Alicia on more than one occasion and she definitely had no spray tan then and very little makeup either. She has beautiful skin with a natural glow.


----------



## LibbyRuth

How can you tell if a person has a really good spray tan?  If it's a cheap one, sure, you can tell. But if it's well done by a professional, you can't really tell. I don't think Alicia would be going to the groupon buy one get one free special in a pop up shop.

Truly, she should spray tan. I hope she does. Those of you who have seen her in person have consistently commented on how flawless her skin is. If her tan comes from the sun, she'll destroy that flawless skin. If she uses sunscreen whenever she is out and then spray tans, she'll maintain that flawless skin for years to come.  It should be a shame to throw that away!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I’ve been next to Alicia on more than one occasion and she definitely had no spray tan then and very little makeup either. She has beautiful skin with a natural glow



Yeah, you can tell she has beautiful skin tone and she’s one of those lucky women that tan really well naturally in the sun. We also know that whenever she has the chance, she and husband take off to a sunny locale. He loves his surf and she can read on the beach!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yeah, you can tell she has beautiful skin tone and she’s one of those lucky women that tan really well naturally in the sun. We also know that whenever she has the chance, she and husband take off to a sunny locale. He loves his surf and she can read on the beach!


As much as I love Michael, and I do love him, I gotta admit that the years of being in the sun on his pale Irish skin do show on his face. For him, those lines make him look rugged and make him hot. The same gift is usually not given to women who develop lines on their faces. So Alicia would be wise to protect her flawless skin by not baking it in the sun, and going for a fake glow instead.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> I’ve been next to Alicia on more than one occasion and she definitely had no spray tan then and very little makeup either. She has beautiful skin with a natural glow.



You're so lucky you've been up close!  I remember you meeting her at the Armistice Day poetry reading and other occasions - was it a premiere?  You said she and Michael looked so loved up and they left together?  Please refresh my memory...


----------



## readingnook

stephci said:


> Yes true could be the lighting, her skin is flawless!



I have heard many people say so! : )


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> You're so lucky you've been up close!  I remember you meeting her at the Armistice Day poetry reading and other occasions - was it a premiere?  You said she and Michael looked so loved up and they left together?  Please refresh my memory...



Oh yes, she and Michael looked so loved up! They are so in tune with each other and the loving looks they exchange are really heart melting [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> Alicia at the LV runway show in New York
> 
> View attachment 4427742
> View attachment 4427743
> View attachment 4427744
> View attachment 4427745



I really like how this outfit showcases her legs.


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> I think it's the lighting as well. Also, a lot of people add filters on photos so it's hard to see her actual skin tone sometimes.
> 
> The photos of her at the met she may not look as tan, but if you look at the ones where they are seated at a table (much darker in that room) you can see her usual tan.
> 
> She does love warm places, so she is lucky to always be where the sun is



Like she said about Lisbon - breakfast outdoors and sardines everyday!  Haha.  That new place has a terrace with a wonderful view.  If it ever finishes that is...


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh yes, she and Michael looked so loved up! They are so in tune with each other and the loving looks they exchange are really heart melting [emoji177][emoji177]



You mean like this one? : )


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I’m going preface this by saying I’m American. But I’m here to inform anyone who is not aware, the only people that are overly concerned with lines and getting older are the Americans and the Hollywood crowd. Not all Americans, obviously, but everyone else in the world seems to understand that growing older is a natural part of life. So leave Michael and his lines alone. As for Alicia, she has olive skin and doesn’t fake tan.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I’m going preface this by saying I’m American. But I’m here to inform anyone who is not aware, the only people that are overly concerned with lines and getting older are the Americans and the Hollywood crowd. Not all Americans, obviously, but everyone else in the world seems to understand that growing older is a natural part of life. So leave Michael and his lines alone. As for Alicia, she has olive skin and doesn’t fake tan.


I have olive skin as well and tan easily. Her skin tone reminds me a lot of mine during summer months when I'm out more. 

Michael has said he's proud of his wrinkles, right? As he should be. I think Americans often view aging in a negative light, whereas you should embrace it and celebrate life  not everyone is fortunate to grow old.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I’m going preface this by saying I’m American. But I’m here to inform anyone who is not aware, the only people that are overly concerned with lines and getting older are the Americans and the Hollywood crowd. Not all Americans, obviously, but everyone else in the world seems to understand that growing older is a natural part of life. So leave Michael and his lines alone. As for Alicia, she has olive skin and doesn’t fake tan.



Right - and Alicia is in the Hollywood crowd.  There is a very direct correlation between her looks and her career. So if she wants longevity, she's either a fool or else she's doing to the necessary lengths to maintain flawless skin.  
And again -acknowledging something that is a fact does not automatically imply a negative connotation. Saying there are lines on Michael's face - especially when that statement is followed up by saying it makes him rugged and hot - is not an insult. Only in a wild imagination is that something that needs to be defended!


----------



## stephci

I wish we had her skin care secrets haha but I'm sure great genes have to do with it as well. Hoping we get more great pictures of them together soon


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I’ve been next to Alicia on more than one occasion and she definitely had no spray tan then and very little makeup either. She has beautiful skin with a natural glow.


I second this. She has incredible skin and is absolutely beautiful. Aren’t there pictures of her somewhere from very young, showing her skin tone (much the same as her mum’s from what I can see).


----------



## pearlyqueen

stephci said:


> I wish we had her skin care secrets haha but I'm sure great genes have to do with it as well. Hoping we get more great pictures of them together soon



This article has tips from Alicia’s makeup artist, Kelly:

https://blog.debenhams.com/beauty/how-to-get-glowing-skin-like-alicia-vikander/

And in an old interview Alicia talks about her (very minimalist) makeup:

https://www.allure.com/story/alicia-vikander-beauty-tips


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> You mean like this one? : )
> View attachment 4428048



Yes, just like this and even when standing a few feet from each other they would keep glancing over at each other with loving looks. I remember also inside the cinema when they were waiting in a recess before introducing the film they were wrapped round each other [emoji177]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I second this. She has incredible skin and is absolutely beautiful. Aren’t there pictures of her somewhere from very young, showing her skin tone (much the same as her mum’s from what I can see).



Yes I’ve seen photos of her as a child with the same skin tone, although she was blonde as a small child.


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes I’ve seen photos of her as a child with the same skin tone, although she was blonde as a small child.


Yes! I've seen those as well, definitely has that olive skin tone from a young age. She was super cute as a baby


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

src: emmastone online and DM.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia in NYC today.  src: Twitter


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia in NYC today.  src: Twitter


As always, love her personal style


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> As always, love her personal style


Her personal style is amazing and she makes the most basic outfits look phenomenal as she exhibits here.


----------



## stephci

Some videos!! I enjoy these and see how they all pose before we see the pics.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> src: emmastone online and DM.



OMG lovely pictures!!  Thanks!


----------



## readingnook

I enjoyed these @stephci  !  I like to see the bts too!  Alicia rarely smiles in the pics but you can see the interaction with the photographers.  Thank you! Also did you see how far those cameras zoom in lollll.

I liked Alicia's dress but I enjoy her everyday style better.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, just like this and even when standing a few feet from each other they would keep glancing over at each other with loving looks. I remember also inside the cinema when they were waiting in a recess before introducing the film they were wrapped round each other [emoji177]



  Thanks!  I love the image.


----------



## readingnook

On the topic of beauty secrets, see also this quick interview from Singapore in 2017
https://www.harpersbazaar.com.sg/watches-jewels/5-questions-alicia-vikander/


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> This article has tips from Alicia’s makeup artist, Kelly:
> 
> https://blog.debenhams.com/beauty/how-to-get-glowing-skin-like-alicia-vikander/
> 
> And in an old interview Alicia talks about her (very minimalist) makeup:
> 
> https://www.allure.com/story/alicia-vikander-beauty-tips



I once bought a tube of Hudsalva in London...I think it was 5 euros!  It lasted forever.


----------



## stephci

Im not sure if any of you follow her makeup artist but sometimes she shows the products she uses on her


----------



## Just Askin

Wow...well that was more emotional than I expected...


----------



## readingnook

I’m completely destroyed.  WHY does Alicia do this??

Beautiful, sad, thought provoking.  Very human.


----------



## Morgane

I've teared up again (after the video for I'm easy to find). Beautiful.




Couldn't have said it better.


www.vogue.com/article/alicia-vikander-mike-mills-the-national-film/amp


> For Mills, Vikander was the only actor who could pull off the chameleonic role. “I remember watching _Ex Machina_ and thinking this kind of actress could play a dog, she could play a tree,” Mills said. “And that might be the most interesting challenge to present to her because this is the kind of actress who does full transformations in a very subtle, smart way.”
> 
> “It was quite a daunting challenge, but it was also one of the most beautiful pieces of writing I’ve ever received,” Vikander said. “It kind of came together because it’s a small project that came out of this creative idea and passion from all of us of wanting to work together,” she said. “It was truly one of the most wonderful creative collaborations I’ve had in my career.


----------



## Morgane

Old pics:
(I'm quite sure this is from the 2012 Vanity Fair Hollywood issue )


----------



## readingnook

Thanks Morgane.  I’m quite moved and haven’t gotten over it.  

I haven’t seen that last pic I don’t think... thanks.


----------



## readingnook

David Ehrlick is in love... 

Here’s another one.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook




----------



## readingnook




----------



## stephci

New pics of Alicia in Spain with some friends May 22 & May 23


----------



## stephci

continued


----------



## Morgane

stephci said:


> New pics of Alicia in Spain with some friends May 22 & May 23



I really like these "beach" looks. She

These photos are very nice :
















It reminds me of this old Groove Armada music video:


----------



## Tivo

Morgane said:


> I really like these "beach" looks. She
> 
> These photos are very nice :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me of this old Groove Armada music video:



I agree! Beach casual looks are my favorite looks! And she does casual SO well!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Some nice quality pictures. src: google search


----------



## eserei27

Looking forward to this. Loved the original movie, and the trailer for the series looks great.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes I’ve seen photos of her as a child with the same skin tone, although she was blonde as a small child.



Sorry I’m late to the party, but I figured I’d contribute. I’m guessing you’re talking about these pictures


----------



## chowlover2

jcsepjj said:


> Sorry I’m late to the party, but I figured I’d contribute. I’m guessing you’re talking about these pictures


Is that her Mom? They could be twins!


----------



## August_Lee

In Italy


@ an Bvlgari event yesterday


----------



## August_Lee

more pics from the Bvlgari event


----------



## August_Lee

From tonight (6/14) with Michael


----------



## Tivo

August_Lee said:


> From tonight (6/14) with Michael



Love these pics


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Beautiful dress! I’m shocked it’s LV, I didn’t think they had it in them to design something simple and elegant. 
src: celebsfirst and justjared


----------



## readingnook

I really like the pleat detail...


----------



## Tivo

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Beautiful dress! I’m shocked it’s LV, I didn’t think they had it in them to design something simple and elegant.
> src: celebsfirst and justjared


Love how relaxed and confident she always looks. Just enjoying her life.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## blueblues

So nice to see a little bit more of her again.


----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


>




Thanks @August_Lee !  Alicia looks so beautiful and elegant always.  I'm so happy to see all these photos.


----------



## readingnook

blueblues said:


> So nice to see a little bit more of her again.
> 
> View attachment 4464315




Awesome!  Last time Alicia said she didn't have time to see the Bolshoi - glad she got to go!


----------



## jcsepjj

chowlover2 said:


> Is that her Mom? They could be twins!


Lol, no that’s Alicia and her brother Milton


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

Also 


> Set for a 2020 release on Netflix is Wash Westmoreland’s “The Earthquake Bird.” Based on a novel by Susanna Jones, the film stars Alicia Vikander, Riley Keough, and Naoki Kobayashi in a thriller about a young woman living in Japan who becomes a murder suspect after her friend disappears. Shot entirely on location in Japan with Ridley Scott executive producing, the film is now in post-production.


https://variety.com/2019/tv/asia/ne...ge-films-to-japan-originals-slate-1203253255/


----------



## blueblues

Fan pic from Milan earlier this week.


----------



## JaneWT

blueblues said:


> Fan pic from Milan earlier this week.



Happy to be corrected, but I don’t think that’s Alicia.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That’s definitely not her. If you zoom you can see it clearly. She does resemble her though.


----------



## blueblues

@JaneWT @Caroline-Mathilda You are right. She was in town, but that’s not her.
Damn it! Too late to edit it now.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

No worries @blueblues.


----------



## Just Askin

In L.A for the opening of LouisVuittonX exhibition Thurs 27th June



Src: runwaytoredcarpete



Src: thisisalook


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A few more from the LV event in LA last week.


----------



## Just Askin

*1/7/19 L.A*

*





*
*http://dailycelebritydiary.blog.jp/archives/alicia-vikander/27460487.html*


----------



## LibbyRuth

I really like those pants.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And a few more. She’s so stylish 
src: https://www.hawtcelebs.com/alicia-vikander-at-los-angeles-international-airport-07-01-2019/


----------



## stephci

her style is so chic and effortless!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

For those who want IDs on Alicia’s outfits, here’s a site I found that has those details. 

http://www.starstyle.com/celebrity/alicia-vikander/


----------



## Tivo

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> And a few more. She’s so stylish
> src: https://www.hawtcelebs.com/alicia-vikander-at-los-angeles-international-airport-07-01-2019/


What a great jet-setting look. She really looks like a movie star.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She’s so gorgeous!


----------



## stephci




----------



## MACBA

oh my god she's in Barcelona I hope I can meet her in the street!!


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

Alicia on the cover of Japan Vogue and Elle France


----------



## August_Lee

Pics from the shoots 





Alicia and Michael in Portugal a few days ago


----------



## LibbyRuth

Is that an old pic, or is he already done filming Kung Fury?  Because that does not look like the Kung Fury hair!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Some movie news!


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> Is that an old pic, or is he already done filming Kung Fury?  Because that does not look like the Kung Fury hair!


Apparently,he has finished to film.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Apparently,he has finished to film.



Yes his stint on Kung Fury is over:



Michael and Alicia were spotted having dinner in a Bilbao restaurant a couple of days ago:


----------



## stephci




----------



## blueblues

First still from Earthquake Bird.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I remember some of the shots taken when they were filming this, and thinking her bangs didn't look so great.  Seeing that still, I'd say the same.  I think I'd have a hard time as an actress having to roll with bad hairstyles because a role requires it!


----------



## readingnook

source @aliciavik on twitter


----------



## readingnook

Earthquake Bird will get a two-week theatrical release starting November 1 before debuting November 15 on Netflix.

source indiewire.com


Earthquake Bird will make its World Premiere in London at the 63rd BFI London Film Festival (October 2, 2019 to October 13, 2019)

source:  screendaily.com


----------



## LibbyRuth

That sounds promising.  Netflix usually only does theatrical releases if it believes a movie is Oscar worthy ... it worked quite well for Roma and Mudbound!


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia is attending the LVMH Prize Ceremony in Paris today


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## readingnook

I LOOOOOOOVE her outfit.


----------



## readingnook

More of her speech...


----------



## readingnook

@Caroline-Mathilda  what do you think of her French?  The editor says she's fluent.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> @Caroline-Mathilda  what do you think of her French?  The editor says she's fluent.


She is indeed fluent. Judging by her diction, I think she’s been speaking the language from a young age. She doesn’t speak it with a Swedish accent and her pronunciation is superb.


----------



## readingnook

I'm no expert...I believe Alicia mentioned once that she speaks it "a little bit"


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> I'm no expert...I believe Alicia mentioned once that she speaks it "a little bit"


She was being modest then. She’s way way past “a little bit”.


----------



## stephci

https://deadline.com/2019/09/tomb-r...a-croft-mgm-march-19-2021-release-1202710550/

Looks like Tomb Raider Sequel release date set for March 19, 2021


----------



## readingnook

Ben Wheatley was going to direct Freakshift with Alicia and Armie Hammer.  I'll take it!  His partner/wife is writing the script for TR 2.


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


> I'm no expert...I believe Alicia mentioned once that she speaks it "a little bit"


I think it was in 2015 when she went to the Paris premiere of one of her films. There was a Q&A in English, and she said that next time she hoped to be able to do it in French. Since then they have spent a lot of their summers in that house outside Biarritz, so I think she has taken the time to learn the language properly.
Just like with her English she can speak it without accent in a rehearsed performance i guess.

I any case, her voice and the French language work well together.


----------



## blueblues

readingnook said:


> Ben Wheatley was going to direct Freakshift with Alicia and Armie Hammer.  I'll take it!  His partner/wife is writing the script for TR 2.


Great news! If the timeline is similar to the first film, it’s time for her to start building some muscles right about now. I have a feeling that she is better prepared when it comes to upper body strength this time though.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

arc: http://aliciavikanderphotos.com/


----------



## LibbyRuth

I feel like with the clothes LV puts celebrities in often times fit into that category of Project Runway judging where they suggest a designer did a little too much.  The lines of a lot of their clothes are nice, and at first glance they are fine. But when you look at the detail, it's too much.  This design does great things for Alicia's tiny waist. But you add in the shoulder sculpture, the hand covers, etc and it's just too much.  It becomes comic booky.


----------



## Tivo

That outfit looks amazing on her.
I love everything about it. It’s something Cate Blanchet would wear.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Cate May wear it, after all she’s another LV Star. Cate also has a confidence to pull off offbeat fashion in a way that many women don’t - including Alicia. When Cate wears off beat she always looks to me like she knows she’s badass. When Alicia wears such pieces, she comes across to me like she’s playing dress up and trying to fit in.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Tivo said:


> That outfit looks amazing on her.
> I love everything about it. It’s something Cate Blanchet would wear.


She looks like a rock star! Here’s a quick write up in vogue. 
https://www.vogue.com/vogueworld/article/alicia-vikander-lvmh-prize-louis-vuitton-gothic-glamour


----------



## Tivo

LibbyRuth said:


> Cate May wear it, after all she’s another LV Star. Cate also has a confidence to pull off offbeat fashion in a way that many women don’t - including Alicia. When Cate wears off beat she always looks to me like she knows she’s badass. When Alicia wears such pieces, she comes across to me like she’s playing dress up and trying to fit in.



I have to disagree. Pulling off an outfit like this takes skill. Your poise has everything to do with it. As well as good posture. I can’t think of many celebs who could pull this off, besides Rihanna, Cate and maybe Keira Knightly.
Alicia has amazing posture and knows how to pose for the best angles to capture the clothes, and she always wears her clothes. They never wear her.

I think she used to be a dancer, and was probably very good. You can tell by how she moves.

I say this all the time but she and Penelope Cruz have the same energy...even though Penelope is far older. But they’re both tiny and very charismatic.
But that’s just what I see. I get that you see it differently.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A few more from yesterday. src: http://aliciavikanderphotos.com/


----------



## blueblues

Confirmation is always nice.


----------



## Morgane

I kind of predicted that Wheatley was going to direct it,when they reported that Amy Jump was writing the script. I'm very excited to see what he will do with a higher budget (probably lower than the first one's but still high compared to his other films).
I also like that in the end he's working again with Armie Hammer (Rebecca) and Alicia.



JaneWT said:


> So Michael’s Instagram page wasn’t updated, even though he raced at the weekend.  Maybe it’ll be dormant from now on, but I hope not.





blueblues said:


> Great news! If the timeline is similar to the first film, it’s time for her to start building some muscles right about now. I have a feeling that she is better prepared *when it comes to upper body strength this time though.*


I agree. She did a fantastic work:




Caroline-Mathilda said:


> arc: http://aliciavikanderphotos.com/


This is probably my favorite look among her strictly LV-sponsored events  (excluding the premieres,awards shows..). It's something I would never wear ,but she's  pulling it off. It helps that it's all black,so elements like the gloves that I don't like are a bit camouflaged.  It also reminds me of Madonna in the Die Another Day music video.







This is nice:


----------



## blueblues

The Earthquake Bird will be screened tree times at the London Film Festival October 10 and 11, and at the Tokyo Film Festival some time between October 28 and November 5. According to the second article, Alicia will visit Tokyo.

https://whatson.bfi.org.uk/lff/Onli...&BOparam::WScontent::loadArticle::context_id=

https://www.ldh.co.jp/eng/news/detail.php?lang=eng&site=TRIBE&newsid=0000020331


----------



## readingnook

I'm late but Happy 31st Birthday Alicia!


----------



## readingnook

Marie Clair France, Nov 2019


----------



## readingnook

I love this shoot!  It reminds me of 2015 when lots of magazine posts were posted here.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> She looks like a rock star! Here’s a quick write up in vogue.
> https://www.vogue.com/vogueworld/article/alicia-vikander-lvmh-prize-louis-vuitton-gothic-glamour






I enjoyed this "dark side" description!  Thanks for the article.


----------



## readingnook

Oct 1 in Paris


----------



## blueblues

The Marie Claire France cover.












http://aliciavikander.us/


----------



## blueblues

The Marie Claire France cover interview




http://aliciavikander.us/


----------



## blueblues

Google translated...*
A simple joy
Her cascading laughter is contagious, and she will laugh often during this interview, without malice. Actress and Vuitton's face, she talks to us from England about Gloria Steinem and feminism, from her psychiatrist father and her actress mother, before, without a doubt, to go to Lisbon, where she lives with her husband, actor Michael Fassbender. Alicia Vikander loves the movement of life and the rustling of existence.*
By Fabrice Gaignault -- Photo Thomas Whiteside -- Styling Anne-Sophie Thomas

Alicia is in the car. Definitely. Does she ever leave her car? A little over a year ago, in a previous interview, we had not missed anything in New York and its monstrous traffic jams. There, place to England where traffic, by the ear, seems that day pretty quiet. The Swedish actress, who is also a Vuitton ambassador, is a citizen of the world, running from a film set in Japan for the scary Earthquake bird * to a biopic in the United States to portray feminist young Gloria Steinem. It's easy to imagine that after England, she wanted to meet her husband, the actor Michael Fassbender, in their home in Lisbon, a city where everyone leaves them alone and they love quiet beauty. and somewhat melancholy. Alicia Vikander has fluid conversation, contagious laughter, beautiful breakaway.

*- Behind the collaboration with Louis Vuitton, we feel a great friendly complicity with Nicolas Ghesquière.*

Yes, I love the man and his clothes. His creations are like armor, they protect me and help me to be strong. Her clothes give me strength and confidence in me.

*-Nicolas Ghesquière said that what he likes about you is that you do not compromise. But is it possible? Each of us must, to live or survive, make compromises, right?*

Yes, I agree with you. I do not think I'm up to such a compliment! (She laughs.) We are all obliged to make more or less great compromises in existence. The most important thing is not to deny who you are. It is impossible to advance in life without accepting this idea.

*-Accepting compromises does not prevent risk taking, right?*

Yes quite. I think I like taking risks as I admire those who know how to take risks. Artistic trades are trades where you have to jump into the water if you want to get results. It's like Nicolas's job. It's not just a collection of clothes. Behind that, there are risks, a vision that is unlike any other. All is linked to him: his vision of the world, his knowledge of architecture, his sense of volumes, he has created his own universe and a universe for every woman. I love him so much. He has kept his feet on the ground, he is humble and he is interested in others, which is not so common in this business.

*- It inspires you to want to launch your own capsule someday?*

Oh no, I'm bad at drawing! At the Pictionary, my drawings are so pathetic that no one can guess what I want to represent! (She laughs.) So let's not fall for styling. I am however very involved in the decoration. I love that. I took care of the renovation and decoration of the two houses I own with my husband. I love to bloom, too. On the other hand, I think I would like to draw furniture later. One of the first magazines I bought at the age of 13 was a home decor and interior design magazine.

*- In "Earthquake bird", you speak Japanese at times. It was not too hard to integrate a language so fast?*

Yes, not easy! I learned and rehearsed my aftershocks in Japanese every morning during the long makeup and hairstyling session. I had discovered Japan a few years ago and I was so intrigued by the local culture that I only thought about going back longer. But for that, I had to find a work that justifies my presence and this proposal to shoot in this film noir - indeed an excellent script of departure, is very well fallen.

*- You just played the famous feminist American Gloria Steinem in her youth. Did you know his life and his fights before turning?*

I knew of course her name but not really her work. I have since discovered her main texts and the extraordinary impact she has had and continues to have on generations of women concerned with defending and developing the achievements of feminism.

*- Did you meet her before the shoot? *

Oh yes! (She laughs.)

*- Why are you laughing?*

Because you cannot imagine which woman is Gloria. She is simply amazing. We were very intimidated with Julianne (Moore, who plays older Gloria Steinem, ed) when we met her for the first time. She is 85 years old but continues to chase meetings and meetings, to write books, articles, to fight for the right of women as the first day. She will never stop. It is an extraordinary model of missionary for the good cause. She's one of the smartest women I've ever met.

*-Has she changed your view of feminism?*

I would not say that. On the other hand, she has increased my interest in the subject. It shows that one must never give up one's ideals and fight constantly for what one believes. With a warmth and cheerfulness that never left her. One cannot escape one's enormous personality when one meets her. She loves you.

*- How much did your psychiatrist father have an influence on the construction of your personality?*

I am often asked this question, not just journalists, and I understand why. The strangest thing is that, younger, I did not think about it. My father has this rare gift of listening and talking through his silences. He is the world champion of listening. When I happen to have a slack, or to be a little depressed, a simple phone call is enough to feel better. The mere fact of calling it, of unpacking everything without intervening so much, remotive me in an incredible way. He came to see me while filming Earthquake bird in Japan and I remember the director saying: »_This man told me made me talk for two hours, as I never did with anyone, without him saying a word or almost and it is only at the end that I understood that it was your father and he was a psychiatrist! He is really strong!_ »

*- It changes these Ores taking all the space.*

Yes, he knows how to put the others to raise and leaves them free in conversations. He likes to scout without any meeting being a meeting with a patient. (She laughs) No, it's in her nature, that's all.

*- He taught you to speak in a certain way.*

Yes, it taught me to express my feelings and, more importantly, to follow my own path without ever judging or opposing myself.

*- And with your mother, what kind of relationship do you have?*

We are very close. She is herself a comedian. Since I was very young, she introduced me to the art world by taking me to moguls, seeing theater shows, ballets, reading books and even seeing Indiana Jones! (She laughs.)

*- You say that you have made a carapace to hide your anxieties and a natural nervousness lurking at the bottom of you ...*

Yes, but I do not think it's exceptional. Each of us has to deal with our moods, with our own internal questions. Being bothered by what I do does not stop me from to feel at bottom very unsure of me. These are the two sides of the same coin. But I'm very careful not to reveal anything when I'm excited about a project.

*- In "I am easy to find the adapted film of a conceptual album of the group The National, you interpret a woman, from birth to death, without disguise.*

Yes, it was a strange challenge to put myself in the shoes of a woman for twenty minutes at all important moments of her life. It's sometimes cheerful, sometimes less, sometimes very dark, but that's the way each of us lives, right?

*- How do you protect yourself from your great celebrity?*

By doing nothing to stir him up. I live part of the year in Lisbon with my mar a city that is the absolute opposite of Los Angeles. In Lisbon, you are fooled by peace and there is no superficial super-bidding in the race for the celebrity. It was Michael who convinced me to move there. There are some very good friends, life is cool and unpretentious and I must say that I do not regret. It is a city in full cultural effèvescence.

*- As a young woman, you have failed three times at the entrance to a school of dramatic art. Will you consider your planetary success as a revenge?*

No, on the contrary, I take it as a sign of destiny. If I had incorporated this school, God knows what I would have become. A theater actress with the aleas that it entails, but without the exciting life I'm having today. Chance did things right. A year after these failures, I found myself in a film that launched my career (Lisa Langseth's Pure, ed).

*- You will soon be 31 years old. Is maternity in your thoughts?*

Yes, of course, but it's not a new desire for me. I have always known that I will one day build a family. I look forward. Let nature do, but yes ... absolutely ... one day sarement.


----------



## readingnook

Thanks very much!!  I love this photoshoot.


----------



## blueblues

Finally, here is the trailer for Earthquake Bird.
Hopefully everyone can view this one from Netflix Asia. The one embedded in the EW article below is unavailable in Europe.


https://ew.com/trailers/2019/10/09/earthquake-bird-trailer-alicia-vikander/


----------



## LibbyRuth

I give her credit for being honest in the interview and saying she didn't know a lot about Gloria Steinhem before doing that movie. But it does make me scratch my head to wonder how she's talked in the past about being a strong feminist, but didn't know much about one of the great icons of the feminist movement.


----------



## Just Askin

blueblues said:


> Finally, here is the trailer for Earthquake Bird.
> Hopefully everyone can view this one from Netflix Asia. The one embedded in the EW article below is unavailable in Europe.
> 
> 
> https://ew.com/trailers/2019/10/09/earthquake-bird-trailer-alicia-vikander/




Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Morgane

blueblues said:


> Finally, here is the trailer for Earthquake Bird.
> Hopefully everyone can view this one from Netflix Asia. The one embedded in the EW article below is unavailable in Europe.
> 
> https://ew.com/trailers/2019/10/09/earthquake-bird-trailer-alicia-vikander/



There're some really gorgeous shots,and the story seems very intruguing.  Very curious to see how it turned out.

Westmoreland on Alicia:
“Working with Alicia was kind of a dream,” the filmmaker tells EW. “The part was very demanding. About 20 percent of it is in Japanese, so we needed an actor who would actually study and learn Japanese by rote so she could pull off these scenes. Alicia has just such a high standard of excellence for everything she does, and she completely aced that part of the challenge. But also, just on a day-to-day level, she’s such a complex and interesting actress, and she always brings so much depth and nuance to every scene.”



LibbyRuth said:


> I give her credit for being honest in the interview and saying she didn't know a lot about Gloria Steinhem before doing that movie. But it does make me scratch my head to wonder how she's talked in the past about being a strong feminist, but didn't know much about one of the great icons of the feminist movement.


One thing doesn't exclude the other.  Personally speaking,I've been reading more extensively about the feminist movement(s) over the past few years. But if you asked me about it five or six years ago,I would have definitely told you that I was a feminist because I supported the core values of gender equality. I think it's the same for her.



Just Askin said:


> Looking forward to seeing it
> 
> View attachment 4561396


Great! Please,report back!


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Morgane

This girl met Alicia and Michael in Paris:









Src: shintahoed- instagram





Photigraphed by Saskia Lawaks for Vogue Italia:





New ads from the F/W campaign she shot with Léa Seydoux:


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> One thing doesn't exclude the other.  Personally speaking,I've been reading more extensively about the feminist movement(s) over the past few years. But if you asked me about it five or six years ago,I would have definitely told you that I was a feminist because I supported the core values of gender equality. I think it's the same for her.



Fair point - but I think there is a distinction between believing in feminism and being a strong feminist. Alicia has marketed herself as a strong feminist who fights for other women. That goes beyond being a woman who believes in equality. I believe that to admit she didn't know much about Steinhem confirms that past comments were marketing, and not a reflection of her dedication to the movement.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Maybe she follows homegrown feminists or from across Europe. The world doesn’t revolve around the U.S. It’s been too quiet I gather, always finding something to gripe and exaggerate about.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Maybe she follows homegrown feminists or from across Europe. The world doesn’t revolve around the U.S. It’s been too quiet I gather, always finding something to gripe and exaggerate about.


----------



## stephci

Alicia premiering Earthquake Bird in London


----------



## stephci




----------



## oreoloki

Can anyone ID this LV bag? I can’t seem to find it on any of the LV sites.


----------



## stephci




----------



## blueblues

Last night at the opening of Tokyo Film Festival.


----------



## LibbyRuth

That's a great dress for her


----------



## stephci

Earthquake Bird press conference - October 29


----------



## stephci

Spotted at the airport in Seoul, Korea- October 29


----------



## stephci

Alicia attending the Louis Vuitton Maison Seoul Opening Celebration on October 30


----------



## Tivo

stephci said:


> Alicia attending the Louis Vuitton Maison Seoul Opening Celebration on October 30


Wow. Her legs are amazing


----------



## stephci

* October 31 @ Louis Vuitton’s Cruise 2020 Seoul Spin-Off Show*


----------



## stephci

Alicia Vikander x Bulgari for Save the Children


----------



## stephci

A fee pictures of Alicia from the past few weeks 

Alicia from the Blue Bayou wrap party - November 30, 2019


----------



## stephci

Arriving at in London at Heathrow Airport and with her Mom in early December


----------



## pearlyqueen

stephci said:


> Arriving at in London at Heathrow Airport and with her Mom in early December



Thanks for posting the pics.

Alicia was in London for a week between 3rd and 11th December. The pics with her mum were taken at the Blue Exhibition at the A & D Gallery in London. After that she headed back to Michael in Hawaii.


----------



## oreoloki

Can anyone ID this LV bag in Alicia Vikander? The photo is from 1/31/20 but I think it may be an older style.


----------



## August_Lee

Here's the trailer teaser for The Green Knight


----------



## mdcx

oreoloki said:


> Can anyone ID this LV bag in Alicia Vikander? The photo is from 1/31/20 but I think it may be an older style.


I think it’s this:


----------



## stephci

Interview with Alicia 
https://soundcloud.com/pop-culture-...ing-icon-gloria-steinem-and-finding-her-voice


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Bastetan

oreoloki said:


> Can anyone ID this LV bag in Alicia Vikander? The photo is from 1/31/20 but I think it may be an older style.


I absolutely loved this look


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## readingnook

August_Lee said:


>



Thanks!  They look very content : )


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Tivo

She looks great! Quarantine has been good to her!


----------



## stephci

I saw some pictures of her at a beach in ibiza looks like she may be expecting!


----------



## August_Lee

Alicia and Michael yesterday


----------



## blueblues

stephci said:


> I saw some pictures of her at a beach in ibiza looks like she may be expecting!


I think you might be right. 








						Alicia Vikander shows off her figure in a black bikini while in Ibiza
					

The Tomb Raider star, 31, looked sensational as she enjoyed a day at the beach with her friends at the beach on the Spanish island on Thursday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## August_Lee

more pics of Alicia and Michael (from the last set)


----------



## August_Lee

An interview from May with Shortcutz Network


It is quite long (over a hour). They do talk about her career and past movies.


----------



## Tivo

Do I see a bump?


----------



## blueblues

Tivo said:


> Do I see a bump?


That’s what I thought too, but then I saw this picture from last weekend. With reservation for the angle, the “bump” has not grown in the last month. Her arms on the other hand...

Tomb Raider 2 was supposed to start filming earlier this summer, but was delayed due to the pandemic. Someone in the comments of the tweet below says that filming will start in late September. So perhaps she in the bulking up phase, and the bump was just a belly full of pasta.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

From LV


----------



## August_Lee

blueblues said:


> That’s what I thought too, but then I saw this picture from last weekend. With reservation for the angle, the “bump” has not grown in the last month. Her arms on the other hand...
> 
> Tomb Raider 2 was supposed to start filming earlier this summer, but was delayed due to the pandemic. Someone in the comments of the tweet below says that filming will start in late September. So perhaps she in the bulking up phase, and the bump was just a belly full of pasta.



Here's the original post


----------



## LibbyRuth

She could be wearing shorts two sizes bigger than normal and cover a bump.  True confirmation will come when Tomb Raider either starts filming or continues to be delayed.


----------



## stephci

Alicia Vikander on sexism on set and working with husband Michael Fassbender
					

Julianne Moore threatened to walk out in support of Alicia after an inappropriate joke on set.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## August_Lee

If you go to the link, it has the interview and also it has a video with Alicia discussing outfits she wore (i.e. her Oscar dress, 2019 Met Gala outfit).


----------



## August_Lee

I believe this was today


----------



## JaneWT

What a lovely photo. Alicia looks incredibly well and happy.


----------



## Blueberry12

August_Lee said:


> I believe this was today



Nice pic!


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

Another/Alternative cover


----------



## blueblues

THE GLORIAS Trailer 2


----------



## LibbyRuth

Why does Alicia's Gloria have a British accent?


----------



## stephci

Interview with Seth Meyers


----------



## stephci

Elle France Cover September 2020


----------



## stephci




----------



## _cococream_

Has this been posted yet?


----------



## August_Lee

Thanks everyone for the pics and videos

Another pic from Elle France


----------



## August_Lee

From Monday


----------



## stephci

A few more


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## stephci

GMA interview this morning


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## bisbee

August_Lee said:


>



Expecting?


----------



## August_Lee

stephci said:


> GMA interview this morning





blueblues said:


> That’s what I thought too, but then I saw this picture from last weekend. With reservation for the angle, the “bump” has not grown in the last month. Her arms on the other hand...
> 
> Tomb Raider 2 was supposed to start filming earlier this summer, but was delayed due to the pandemic. Someone in the comments of the tweet below says that filming will start in late September. So perhaps she in the bulking up phase, and the bump was just a belly full of pasta.



In this interview on GMA she said she hasn't seen her mom and dad in a long time. I think this pic (with the mom at the theater) is from maybe in 2019 or earlier in 2020 since August wouldn't be that of a long time not seeing her family.


----------



## _cococream_

Alicia and Michael in Stockholm


----------



## Pessie

LibbyRuth said:


> Why does Alicia's Gloria have a British accent?


She doesn’t.  I’m British and that is not a British accent.


----------



## LibbyRuth

It has a touch of British in it - it doesn't sound like Gloria.


----------



## Pessie

LibbyRuth said:


> It has a touch of British in it - it doesn't sound like Gloria.


Nope, not one bit British.  Unless you’re of the Dick Van Dyke school of “British” accents that is


----------



## stephci

A few more in Stockholm


----------



## August_Lee

More pics


----------



## LibbyRuth

Pessie said:


> Nope, not one bit British.  Unless you’re of the Dick Van Dyke school of “British” accents that is


Wow, didn't know that Brits had such control of opinions.  is there an email box I should use to get approval when I have  them in the future?


----------



## stephci




----------



## August_Lee

Alicia Vikander joins Venus Williams at Louis Vuitton's PFW show
					

The Tomb Raider star, 32, joined Venus Williams, Natalia Vodianova and Laura Harrier at the glamorous event as she wore a head-to-toe ensemble from the fashion house.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## August_Lee

I don't think this article was posted here (it's from a couple a days ago)





*Alicia Vikander loves Kerry - but would never move there because of the weather*
Patricia Danaher

9/29/2020

Oscar-winner Alicia Vikander has gushed about life with Michael Fassbender but admitted she couldn’t live in his home county of Kerry because of the weather.

The couple married in Ibiza in 2017 and have been enjoying domestic bliss in Lisbon, Portugal, since the start of the coronavirus crisis in March.

The two actors, who usually seem to work on movies back to back, have been loving putting their feet up and nesting in their adopted city – and do not miss being on the road constantly.

Alicia told the Irish Mirror: “Being at home has been fantastic, the one silver lining in this very tough situation the world has been going through.

“The wonderful thing for me is being able to stop working and being at home with my husband and making sure my family is good.

“When you strip everything away, I realised I really care about things that make me happy like gardening, cooking, reading and writing.”

She said she and Michael have really been enjoying plonking on the sofa and devouring movies, instead of being out making them.

Alicia added: “Being completely still for a change, I started to fall in love again with what I do for a living and watching a lot of amazing old classic films. I go downstairs and Michael says, ‘We are like a Netflix couple’.

“It’s been another kind of learning, but I’m really enjoying that side of everyday life.

“I’ve always loved architecture and design and when other girls were buying Vogue, I was buying Architectural Digest or World Of Interiors.”

Alicia and Michael moved from London to Portugal a few years ago, starting something of a trend. But although she’s been to Kerry several times, the weather ruled it out as an option for relocation.

She said: “I’d heard so much about Killarney. My Dad has been there four times and it’s one of his favourite places. I’ve grown up hearing about this beautiful place. The coastline and the mountains are just stunning. I feel quite at home in Ireland.

“When I met Michael, he had already been to Portugal and he’d been in London for 18 years. I’d been there a few years. We’d talked a bit about moving some place else, then Brexit happened and we pushed the idea.

“We had several friends who moved to Lisbon, so we had their view on it. Then there’s the surfing, the closeness to nature as well as the city. It’s also warm.

"Being Irish and Swedish, we could have gone to our home countries, but we definitely wanted to go someplace warm and we wanted to be in Europe and not far from friends and family.

"Over the last three years, eight of our friends have also moved here. We now have a lovely, big community of people who live here.”

In Alicia’s latest movie The Glorias, she play the younger feminist icon Gloria Steinem. Written and directed by Julie Taymor, it also stars Julianna Moore as the older Gloria.

Alicia is charmingly starstruck when she talks about meeting the legendary activist. She said:“We met her in New York over lunch and I was barely able to say hello. Gloria is so generous with her time and she sat with us for hours.

"I remember Julianne and myself glancing at each other a few times, like “I can’t believe this is really happening. She really pushed us saying, ‘Come on, ask me anything’.

“She makes people want to talk. One of the treasures on my phone is videos of her reading the script.”

Alicia been acting since she was 15 and has seen some of the worst the industry has done to women. She insists the fight for respect and equality for women is still very alive.

Alicia said: “As Gloria still says, the fight is ongoing. In the post #MeToo era, it’s wonderful to have these issues brought to the surface and I have been able to question how I’ve been treated.

“I remember a few years ago I did a film with Riley Keogh and we had a meeting where the discussion was about how to behave on set, all sorts of things that should have been obvious.

“We both said if this had existed six or seven years ago, things would have been quite different for us.

"Walking into rooms and not having many female peers around you was something I was brought up thinking was just how the world works.

“To be able to speak up and not feel like you are overpowering the room just by raising your voice is a big difference I feel now and like Gloria says, we can continue to improve.

“History has put women at such a disadvantage with men. I wouldn’t say leadership is about gender – abuse of power can be done by anyone, but I think there are advantages to be enjoyed by having women in power who have gone through the fight to get there.”

For now, Alicia is content to be home and said she and Michael are making the best of the situation.

She added: “I’ve never been at home for this long but the good thing is if you are happy it can turn into something romantic and the fact that we haven’t strangled each other is a very good sign."



			Alicia Vikander loves Kerry - but would never move there because of the weather


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## stephci




----------



## stephci

She looks pregnant here but all her recent looks are deceiving!


----------



## August_Lee

stephci said:


> She looks pregnant here but all her recent looks are deceiving!
> View attachment 4871352


Yeah, most of the pics (including this one) looks like she pregnant. But at these LV events it looks like nothing lol. I do think she is because of the pic she took with the green background her coat looks snug in the middle but maybe we're wrong lol.


----------



## stephci

August_Lee said:


> Yeah, most of the pics (including this one) looks like she pregnant. But at these LV events it looks like nothing lol. I do think she is because of the pic she took with the green background her coat looks snug in the middle but maybe we're wrong lol.



Agreed! Time will tell i guess lol


----------



## stephci

Spotted outside her hotel in Paris today


----------



## August_Lee

*Julie Taymor, Julianne Moore, and Alicia Vikander Join THE GLORIAS Panel at Cooper Union*
The star-studded cast and crew of the Gloria Steinem bio-pic will take part in a virtual panel next week.


Cooper Union hosts the extraordinary cast and creators of The Glorias, the new biopic about Gloria Steinem, to discuss how women overcome differences to question structures of power and find ways of uniting around meaningful action, along with stories from the making of the movie.

Panelists include the film's Tony-winning director Julie Taymor, stars Julianne Moore and Alicia Vikander, Kimberly Guerrero, Lorraine Toussaint, Monica Sanchez, and Lynn Hendee, producer of The Glorias, with a special Guest appearance by Gloria Steinem

The event will be moderated by Lori Stokes, host of Fox5's Good Day New York.

Directed and produced by Julie Taymor, from a screenplay by Taymor and Sarah Ruhl, The Glorias is based upon My Life on the Road by the trailblazing writer, political activist, and feminist organizer Gloria Steinem.

Tune in Thursday, October 29, 7pm Eastern. Register for the free program at https://cooper.edu/events-and-exhibitions/events/evening-glorias.










						Julie Taymor, Julianne Moore, and Alicia Vikander Join THE GLORIAS Panel at Cooper Union
					

Cooper Union hosts the extraordinary cast and creators of The Glorias, the new biopic about Gloria Steinem, to discuss how women overcome differences to question structures of power and find ways of uniting around meaningful action, along with stories from the making of the movie.




					www.broadwayworld.com


----------



## August_Lee

While discussing his film "Rebecca", they asked Ben Wheatley about "Tomb Raider 2" and said this:


> Next, Wheatley is set to direct "Tomb Raider 2" with Alicia Vikander returning as Lara Croft. The sequel was set to start filming earlier in 2020 for a March 2021 release, but the pandemic halted all production and Wheatley said that everything is "up in the air at the moment."
> "I mean Christ the whole country is about to go into full lockdown as far as I can see," he said. "Since March everything is day-to-day with planning. It's hard to think about stuff months ahead I just want to get to the end of 2020, to be honest."











						'Rebecca' director Ben Wheatley says it's 'irrelevant' what critics think of his movie
					

Some critics panned the film for striking the wrong tone and failing to match up to Du Maurier's novel or Alfred Hitchcock's beloved 1940s adaptation.




					www.insider.com


----------



## August_Lee

*Netflix Buys New John David Washington/Alicia Vikander Movie, Born To Be Murdered*

Netflix has acquired a new movie starring Tenet's John David Washington and Oscar-winning Lara Croft actress Alicia Vikander. The streaming network has purchased the movie Born to be Murdered, which follows a couple--played by Washington and Vikander--who go on a lovely vacation in Greece only to get swept into a "violent conspiracy with tragic consequences," according to The Hollywood Reporter.

The movie was filmed on location in Greece in 2019, but it only just sold to Netflix, according to the report.
In addition to Washington and Vikander, Born to be Murdered will feature Boyd Holbrook (Logan, Narcos) and Vicky Krieps (Phantom Thread). The film is produced by Luca Guadagnino, who directed the Oscar-winning 2017 drama Call Me By Your Name, and it's expected to debut in 2021.

Born to be Murdered was directed by Ferdinando Cito Filomarino, who makes his English-language directorial debut with the project. Filomarino was a second unit director on Call Me By Your Name.

*Link to the article is **here*


----------



## stephci

Tomb Raider 2 release date delayed indefinitely
					

Alicia Vikander’s second outing as the iconic video game heroine Lara Croft won't be releasing any time soon.




					www.flickeringmyth.com


----------



## August_Lee

August_Lee said:


> *Julie Taymor, Julianne Moore, and Alicia Vikander Join THE GLORIAS Panel at Cooper Union*
> The star-studded cast and crew of the Gloria Steinem bio-pic will take part in a virtual panel next week.
> 
> 
> Cooper Union hosts the extraordinary cast and creators of The Glorias, the new biopic about Gloria Steinem, to discuss how women overcome differences to question structures of power and find ways of uniting around meaningful action, along with stories from the making of the movie.
> 
> Panelists include the film's Tony-winning director Julie Taymor, stars Julianne Moore and Alicia Vikander, Kimberly Guerrero, Lorraine Toussaint, Monica Sanchez, and Lynn Hendee, producer of The Glorias, with a special Guest appearance by Gloria Steinem
> 
> The event will be moderated by Lori Stokes, host of Fox5's Good Day New York.
> 
> Directed and produced by Julie Taymor, from a screenplay by Taymor and Sarah Ruhl, The Glorias is based upon My Life on the Road by the trailblazing writer, political activist, and feminist organizer Gloria Steinem.
> 
> Tune in Thursday, October 29, 7pm Eastern. Register for the free program at https://cooper.edu/events-and-exhibitions/events/evening-glorias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie Taymor, Julianne Moore, and Alicia Vikander Join THE GLORIAS Panel at Cooper Union
> 
> 
> Cooper Union hosts the extraordinary cast and creators of The Glorias, the new biopic about Gloria Steinem, to discuss how women overcome differences to question structures of power and find ways of uniting around meaningful action, along with stories from the making of the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.broadwayworld.com


----------



## August_Lee

A screenshot of Alicia from the The Glorias Panel


----------



## stephci

Focus Features has set a June 25, 2021 theatrical release for Justin Chon’s drama _Blue Bayou _which the label picked up global rights to last spring during the Cannes virtual market.

The pic, which also stars Chon, tells the timely story of a uniquely American family fighting for their future. Antonio LeBlanc (Chon), a Korean adoptee raised in a small town in the Louisiana bayou, is married to the love of his life Kathy (Alicia Vikander) and step-dad to their beloved daughter Jessie. Struggling to make a better life for his family, he must confront the ghosts of his past when he discovers that he could be deported from the only country he has ever called home.

Chon also wrote the feature and the movie stars Mark O’Brien (_Arrival_), Linh Dan Pham, and Emory Cohen (_Brooklyn_).  Producers are Chon, Charles D. King, Kim Poth, and Poppy Hanks.

Today, Focus Features is opening the Amblin horror feature _Come Play _which grossed $150K in previews last night and looks to lead the weekend box office with $2M-$4M. The pic written and directed by Jacob Chase stars Gillians Jacobs and John Gallagher Jr. and centers around a monster named Larry who manifests itself through smart phones and mobile devices. The pic is based on a 2017 short film by Chase.











						Focus Features Eyes Summer 2021 Release For Cannes Market Pick-Up ‘Blue Bayou’
					

Focus Features has set a June 25, 2021 theatrical release for Justin Chon’s drama Blue Bayou which the label picked up global rights to last spring during the Cannes virtual market. The pic, which …




					deadline.com


----------



## stephci

From yesterday


----------



## August_Lee

*‘Dial M For Murder’ Limited Series With Alicia Vikander Producing & Possibly Starring In Works At MGM/UA TV*



> MGM/UA Television is developing limited series_ Dial M For Murder,_ based on the 1952 play of the same name by Frederick Knott, which was adapted into the 1954 Alfred Hitchcock movie.
> 
> Oscar winner Alicia Vikander is executive producing through her Vikarious Film banner with an eye to potentially star in the series, which reimagines the classic suspense thriller story from the female perspective. In Hitchcock’s film, the role was played by Grace Kelly.
> 
> Michael Mitnick (_The Giver_) is creating and writing the series with _Boardwalk Empire_ creator Terence Winter overseeing. Mitnick is a playwright-screenwriter whose sole previous TV series writing credit was on HBO’s _Vinyl_, co-created and executive produced by Winter.
> 
> Winter executive produces alongside Vikander and Charles Collier via Vikarious Film. Andrew Mittman of 1.21, who has a deal at MGM/UA TV, and Lloyd Braun will also serve as executive producers.
> 
> _Dial M For Murder_ is being developed as an anthology series with potential follow-up installments in the suspense thriller genre from a similarly female point of view.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Whole Plot of Dial M For Murder
> 
> 
> 
> The original _Dial M For Murder_ centers on a retired tennis champion (played in the movie by Ray Milland, who discovers that his wife (Kelly) has had an affair and hires an acquaintance to murder her. When the plan backfires and the wife kills her assassin, her husband frames her for the man’s murder, with his elaborate plot only uncovered with the help of his wife’s lover hours before she was to be executed after being sentenced to death.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Kelly, Vikander is an Oscar winner; she landed the award for_ The Danish Girl_. Additionally, Vikander has earned two Golden Globe nominations to date, for _Danish Girl_ and_ Ex Machina_. She also is known for playing Lara Croft in the recent _Tomb Raider_ reboot.



DEADLINE


----------



## stephci




----------



## stephci

*Alicia Vikander for Louis Vuitton Journey Home for the Holidays 2020 Collection*


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

Don't think this has been posted here before


----------



## August_Lee

Another vid from Louis Vuitton


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander to Star in HBO's 'Irma Vep' Limited Series From Olivier Assayas*

Alicia Vikander is set to star in an "Irma Vep" limited series at HBO from filmmaker Olivier Assayas.

Loosely based on Assayas' 1996 cult classic of the same name, the show will revolve around Mira (Vikander), "an American movie star disillusioned by her career and a recent breakup, who comes to France to star as Irma Vep in a remake of the French silent film classic 'Les Vampires,'" per HBO. Set against the backdrop of a lurid crime thriller, Mira struggles as the distinctions between herself and the character she plays begin to blur and merge. "Irma Vep" reveals to us the uncertain ground that lies at the border of fiction and reality, artifice and authenticity, art and life.

Assayas will write and direct the A24-produced show, which will premiere on HBO and be available to stream on HBO Max. Executive producers include Assayas, Vikander, Sylvie Barthet, Sam Levinson, Ashley Levinson, Kevin Turen through Little Lamb and Stuart Manashil.

"When the opportunity arose to partner with Alicia and Olivier, we jumped at the chance," Francesca Orsi, executive vice president of HBO programming, said. "Olivier is a master at weaving unique narratives imbued with levity and drama and Alicia is one of the most versatile, celebrated actors of our time. They have an undeniable, distinct vision for the reimagining of Olivier's cult classic film, and we can't wait to tell it with them."

"I have been a long-time admirer of Olivier and his work," Vikander added. "I am very excited for us to work together, and to be a part of the expanded universe of his superb cult classic, 'Irma Vep.' There are a lot of brilliant people coming together and I am delighted to be partnering with HBO and A24 on this special project."

"I am immensely grateful to Alicia, A24 and HBO for giving me the incredible opportunity to explore and expand 'Irma Vep' in a series format," said Assayas. "This is a comedy that will try and catch the zeitgeist the same way the original 'Irma Vep' did, in a very different world, a very different era, that right now feels lightyears away.









						Alicia Vikander to Star in HBO's 'Irma Vep' Limited Series From Olivier Assayas
					

Show is based on Assayas' 1996 film of the same name




					www.thewrap.com
				




-----------------------
I like that she's finally getting into TV/Mini-series and I'm looking forward (especially this one) to seeing both.


----------



## August_Lee

(not my screenshot, from Twitter)


----------



## stephci

Such a great series!


----------



## August_Lee

*ALICIA VIKANDER, JO HARTLEY AND NAOMI ACKIE JOIN THE BAFTA EE RISING STAR AWARD JURY PANEL TO SELECT THE COVETED AWARD’S 2021 SHORTLIST*
(partial article, the rest @ the source)
*Wednesday 20th January, London:* Academy Award® winner Alicia Vikander (_Ex Machina_ and _The Danish Girl_), actress and BAFTA Film Committee member Jo Hartley (_Eddie the Eagle_ and _After Life_) and BAFTA-winning actress Naomi Ackie (_Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker_ and _The End of the F***ing World_) joined the BAFTA EE Rising Star Award jury panel to select the shortlist for the 2021 Award.

Now in its sixteenth year, it is the only 2021 EE British Academy Film Awards category to be voted for by the British public. Celebrating new and up-and-coming talent within the industry, past recipients of the EE Rising Star Award have gone on to become household names and achieve some of cinema’s highest accolades. The prestigious list of previous winners includes James McAvoy, Eva Green, Juno Temple, Tom Hardy, Kristen Stewart, Noel Clarke, Jack O’Connell, Will Poulter, John Boyega, Tom Holland, Daniel Kaluuya, Letitia Wright and last year’s winner Micheal Ward.

For the first time in BAFTA EE Rising Star Award history, the jury meeting took place over video conferencing. The assembly saw the jury passionately deliberate over which five will go head-to-head in the public vote ahead of the 2021 EE British Academy Film Awards, which opens on Wednesday 3rd March 2021. The winner will be revealed at the ceremony on Sunday 11th April 2021.

Accompanying Naomi Ackie, Jo Hartley and Alicia Vikander on the jury panel were an outstanding line-up of industry experts, gathered digitally to debate the merits of the emerging talent longlist.

Chaired by EMMY-winning and BAFTA-nominated television producer and BAFTA Chair, Krishnendu Majumdar, the panel also included producer and director Anand Tucker (_The Girl with a Pearl_ _Earring_, _Hilary and Jackie_), casting directors Leo Davis (_The Queen_ and _A Very English Scandal_), Nina Gold _(Star Wars: The Force Awakens_ and _The Kings Speech)_ and Lucy Bevan _(The Old Guard, An Education_ and _Beauty and the Beast)_ as well as Creative Director Gaylene Gould. The jury was completed by prominent film and arts journalists.

*Alicia Vikander said*: “Being a BAFTA EE Rising Star nominee was a significant marker in my career and it is an honour and delight to deliberate the shortlist for this year's award alongside the impressive panel of jurors. In what has been a tumultuous year for the industry, watching these new faces has given me hope and excitement for the years of film to come.”

****src****


----------



## LibbyRuth

Given the frustrations some have expressed that this was a private picture that violates the privacy of two individuals who choose not to share private details of their lives, I think it would be really funny if it turns out this is an old picture of her in costume for a pregnancy scene from The Light Between Oceans and the person who swiped it didn't understand what they were swiping.


----------



## stephci

I feel the picture may be recent, shes been wearing her hair like that in a few past pics and and face looks a bit fuller. I guess time will tell! Fashion week is also coming up

ETA maybe this was announced today to draw away from the pregnancy rumors









						MGM Sets ‘Lovecraft Country’s Misha Green To Write/Direct Next ‘Tomb Raider’ With Alicia Vikander Reprising As Lara Croft
					

EXCLUSIVE: MGM has set Misha Green to write and make her feature directorial debut on the next Tomb Raider, which has Alicia Vikander set to reprise her role as Lara Croft. Green steps up here afte…




					deadline.com


----------



## blueblues

stephci said:


> I feel the picture may be recent, shes been wearing her hair like that in a few past pics and and face looks a bit fuller. I guess time will tell! Fashion week is also coming up
> 
> ETA maybe this was announced today to draw away from the pregnancy rumors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MGM Sets ‘Lovecraft Country’s Misha Green To Write/Direct Next ‘Tomb Raider’ With Alicia Vikander Reprising As Lara Croft
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: MGM has set Misha Green to write and make her feature directorial debut on the next Tomb Raider, which has Alicia Vikander set to reprise her role as Lara Croft. Green steps up here afte…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com


I agree that it looks recent, and definitely not from 2014, so I’m happy for the soon to be parents.

I noticed that the Tomb Raider articles don’t mention the pregnancy at all, which is kind of strange since it can definitely affect the schedule. If the picture is from this month I can’t see them start filming until September at the earliest (just as well considering the pandemic).
Maybe those relatively serious outlets don’t want to speculate based on this pic alone, but it also looks like it wasn’t spread that much after the fandom was notified that it was a stolen picture.

I wonder what happened with Ben Wheatley. It could be that he had other projects lined up, and the delay made it impossible for him to continue.


----------



## LibbyRuth

The articles are probably not mentioning the pregnancy because they have not confirmed it.  As i understand it, the picture, combined with the paparazzi pics where people speculated about pregnancy from Ibiza and then Sweden for her birthday, are the only clues there have been.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the most recent pic where there are no questions is not a picture Alicia released, but one that was picked up from private social media.  That implies that either they don't want the news out there, or want to be able to deny that they released the news.  The Tomb Raider stories would only mention it if it was confirmed by a PR person.


----------



## Tivo

I think it’s real or else they would have refuted by now. She looks pregnant in the face in the picture.

They probably enjoyed themselves during lockdown


----------



## August_Lee

I believe this is new but I'm not sure


----------



## readingnook

I agree with @Caroline-Mathilda.  I was happy to see that most people elsewhere did a pretty good job deleting photos once everyone understood that these are private family photos.  The fact that one happened to see them does not make it ok to share in a public setting...  I hope the posters here @_cococream_ @Barbara_1998 do the same, thank you!  I also hope that the other photos don't show up...  That said, I'm sure we are all very happy for Alicia and Michael (and the rest of the extended family).


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> I agree with @Caroline-Mathilda.  I was happy to see that most people elsewhere did a pretty good job deleting photos once everyone understood that these are private family photos.  The fact that one happened to see them does not make it ok to share in a public setting...  I hope the posters here @_cococream_ @Barbara_1998 do the same, thank you!  I also hope that the other photos don't show up...  That said, I'm sure we are all very happy for Alicia and Michael (and the rest of the extended family).



So far, so good and it’s encouraging that the other photos haven’t surfaced anywhere yet.
Like you I’m delighted for Michael and Alicia; I would love for baby Fassbender-Vikander to be a girl especially for 
Michael’s parents. Both sets of grandparents must be super excited!


----------



## August_Lee

Some old pics




If I remember correctly, Alicia was with her and her boyfriend when they were in Spain last year (in July)
(here's the tweet below)


----------



## Sterntalerli

August_Lee said:


> Some old pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, Alicia was with her and her boyfriend when they were in Spain last year (in July)
> (here's the tweet below)




wow. Those curls are amazing. But how come those private pics (bday party) always leak? :/


----------



## August_Lee

more old pics


----------



## August_Lee

Netflix's 2021 Summer Movie Preview, they show a like 2 second clip of Beckett (with John David Washington) @:45
It's coming out in August, there's no specific when it come out.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## stephci

I wonder if we will ever see baby Fassbender!


----------



## duna

stephci said:


> I wonder if we will ever see baby Fassbender!



Has it arrived yet??


----------



## stephci

duna said:


> Has it arrived yet??


Rumor is yes!








						Baby By The Time Spring Has Sprung - BLIND GOSSIP
					

SOLVED! [Blind Gossip] Because everyone is keeping such a low profile, even celebrities can go for months without being seen in public. This award-winning actress has been using that privacy to her advantage. She is pregnant! And we don’t mean just a little pregnant. We mean very, very pregnant...




					blindgossip.com


----------



## Morgane

Hi! I really hope you are all doing well!
So happy for Alicia and Michael!
And I love how they're living this beautiful moment in complete privacy.
It also looks like they've chosen the perfect moment before what will be a very busy period for Alicia,among the HBO series,the other series with Assayas (my most anticipated project),Tomb Raider and the three films coming out.
Michael is also coming back with the Fincher's film (if it's confirmed).☺

Can't wait for this one:


----------



## Morgane

Blue Bayou also looks very promising:


----------



## stephci




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

Not too sure but the first 3 pictures might be from the set of Blue Bayou.


----------



## August_Lee

*Blue Bayou Release Date, Cast, And Plot - What We Know So Far*
*There is some stuff many may not want to know yet about the movie so I put it as a spoiler.


> Justin Chon has come a long way since his days portraying Eric Yorkie in the "Twilight" series. He still acts occasionally, with his most recent performance coming in the form of a voiceover role on Nickelodeon's "The Casagrandes;" however, he's come into his own as a talented writer and director.
> 
> The projects he decides to direct tend to be smaller in scale, as best exemplified in his last feature project — "Ms. Purple." The gripping drama follows two siblings raised solely by their father, both of whom have to deal with his impending death. It's challenging but essential viewing to see this classic story told from a unique perspective.
> Chon hasn't slowed down, and he plans on releasing what's bound to be his biggest film to date, packed with powerfully talented actors. The studio hasn't revealed much about the movie as of this point, but judging from what Chon has accomplished in the past, it's bound to be one of the best dramas of 2021.
> 
> 
> *What's the release date for Blue Bayou?  *
> "Blue Bayou" has been on the back burner for a while now. Principal photography wrapped on the film back toward the tail-end of 2019 (via Deadline), but of course, 2020 threw a wrench in numerous movies' release plans. I*n July 2020, Focus Features acquired the rights to "Blue Bayou" (via Variety), and now, it looks like we finally have a release date for when the film will drop in theaters. The release date for the movie is now officially set for September 17, 2021.*
> 
> It's still a prime summer release spot that should offer some nice counter-programming for anyone who wants a break from all of the tentpole blockbusters due to come out. Based on what we know so far, it appears as though the film will release in theaters initially before making the move to video-on-demand and streaming. All of this is subject to change, so keep checking back to see if any new developments pop up in the next few months.
> *
> Who's in the cast for Blue Bayou?*
> Justin Chon stars in the lead role of Antonio LeBlanc in "Blue Bayou." As a writer and director on many of his recent projects, Chon can give himself the parts he always wished were there when he first started working in the industry. He detailed the often painful process in an op-ed to NBC News back in 2016.
> 
> He wrote about turning down an audition because the casting directors had asked the actors who participated to perform with an offensive accent. Later in the article, he explained, "The more I create original content — whether it be Asian-centric or just people-centric — the more the playing field evens out."
> 
> *Chon has an impressive cast backing him up, including Oscar winner Alicia Vikander, who will portray his character's wife, Kathy*, in "Blue Bayou." The drama will also have Mark O'Brien ("Halt and Catch Fire"), Sydney Kowalske ("Doom Patrol"), Linh Dan Pham ("Mr. Nobody"), and Emory Cohen ("The OA").
> 
> 
> *What's the plot of Blue Bayou?*
> Based on the synopsis released by Focus Features, it sounds like "Blue Bayou" will be a topical film shining a light on the often unfair practices of deportations in the United States. Antonio (Chon) has spent pretty much his entire life living in a small Louisiana town. He works hard to care for his wife, Kathy (Vikander), and stepdaughter, Jessie (Kowalske). It's an all-American family by any measure. Still, there are secrets in Antonio's past that threaten to have him deported and separated from his loved ones and the country he's spent his entire life in.
> 
> It's the kind of movie everyone should see, and it may even be an awards contender when 2022 comes around. Variety already has the film listed as one of its top contenders for a Best Picture nomination at next year's Academy Awards. Chon quickly became one of the most exciting directors working today, and if "Blue Bayou" manages to be a hit, there should be plenty more we'll see from him in the years to come.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## stephci

John David Washington, Alicia Vikander-Starrer ‘Beckett’ to Open 2021 Locarno Film Festival
					

The Locarno Film Festival will open this year’s 74th edition on Aug. 4 with the world premiere of Italian director Ferdinando Cito Filomarino’s latest thriller “Beckett,” starring John David Washin…




					variety.com


----------



## August_Lee

Looks like they dressed her to cover up her stomach


----------



## JaneWT

Horrid outfit, bland styling and they’ve airbrushed Alicia to such an extent that she looks more like Natalie Portman than herself. It’s an awful photoshoot.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

JaneWT said:


> Horrid outfit, bland styling and they’ve airbrushed Alicia to such an extent that she looks more like Natalie Portman than herself. It’s an awful photoshoot.


Yeah, most of these photoshoots (including this recent one) do her so wrong. Tbh I rather read the interview then see this pictures.


----------



## August_Lee

The new interview is up on Elle France (the translation comes from Google)

*Alicia Vikander's new bet*​
*



			Explosive in Lara Croft, Oscar winner in Danish Girl, sublime in Vuitton muse, Alicia Vikander is now betting on auteur cinema. While filming under the direction of Olivier Assayas, reunion in Paris with a chic girl.
		
Click to expand...

*


> After a year and a half without filming due to confinement,  Alicia Vikander confides his pleasure to finally find a tray. She is preparing to play Irma Vep, the vampire-like heroine of the eponymous film released in 1996, and which has become cult over the years, which Olivier Assayas is now adapting into a mini-series. “It's been too long! »Enthuses this hyperactive, which runs on average two to three feature films per year. The Oscar-winning actress, one of Hollywood's most respected, increasingly chooses atypical projects. She thus defends, without complaining about it for all that, a "policy of authors", as they said at the time of the New Wave. Closest to creators, whether they are filmmakers or that other Frenchman who has inspired him since his beginnings, when he was still a stranger: Nicolas Ghesquière, the artistic director of Louis Vuitton, of which she is one of the main muses.
> 
> 
> *IT. You are preparing to shoot the lead role in Olivier Assayas' series, "Irma Vep". What interests you in this project?
> 
> Alicia Vikander: *I've been friends with Olivier for five, six years… When I'm in Paris, we often meet. I am above all a great admirer of his work, I think he is a beautiful person. We met just before the first lockdown, and he told me that he was asked if he would consider adapting his feature film "Irma Vep" in series. We discussed it, it's been years that we wonder what project we could work together, this moment seemed to have come. It happened in such a natural, obvious way. I am happy, honored, that he offers me to be part of this adventure.
> 
> 
> *IT. How do you approach your character, Mira?                *
> 
> *AV* My character is quite different from that of the feature film, in which Maggie Cheung played her own role, this extraordinary Chinese actress, who arrived in France to participate in a vampire film. In this new version, I'm not playing my own character, I'm playing an American actress. It will be interesting to put myself in the shoes of someone who is trying to integrate into European culture, which is so different from his own. "Irma Vep" calls on many actors, artists, sometimes close to Olivier for a long time. It is a series that celebrates art and cinema.
> 
> 
> *IT. You've had lead roles in over twenty feature films, but never in a TV series of this stature. What more does a series offer for you?                *
> 
> *AV* The TV series allows you to explore your character in a deeper, more subtle way. Granted, it's a mini-series, but when you play for eight hours instead of two, it gives you the opportunity to develop a character in a lot more detail. Plus, there isn't just one lead role, there are several equally important characters who mirror an increasingly accurate image of who you play as. I am very happy to work in this long format.
> 
> 
> *IT. We spoke to each other last summer, during confinement, you told me that you felt more and more at home in Portugal, where you have been living for a few years ...                *
> 
> *AV* I particularly enjoyed being there these last months, I took long walks on the almost deserted beaches , I fell asleep every evening listening to the sound of the waves. Yes, I now really feel at home in Portugal… But it's strange how much time I've spent here and there in my life. This "home" has above all to do with my relatives. I have a group of very dear friends in Portugal, and they make me feel at home there.
> 
> 
> *IT. After several blockbusters, you choose more and more author projects. You worked with the young director Justin Chon on “Blue Bayou”, today you collaborate with Olivier Assayas…                *
> 
> *AV* It is not a choice that I make to work only for independent cinema from now on. But I have great respect for the authors. The fact that I can be on set and feel that not only I have the director in front of me, but also the person who had the story in mind from the start, it makes this actor-director relationship even more collaborative, and open to potential changes. Because filmmakers-authors naturally have even more confidence in this story they want to tell. So it's simpler, more obvious, they are imbued with their own universe and it's a very beautiful thing when they open the door of their world to the team and the actors. Also, as an actress, I put myself completely in the hands of the director.When this one is also the author of the scenario, I feel in a safe place.
> 
> 
> 
> *“I'm in Paris for five months, and everything has just reopened, it's fantastic. I'm going to go see theater, opera and dance, my other passion ” *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IT. You also play the main role of "Blue Bayou", which will be presented at the Cannes Film Festival in the selection Un certain regard…                *
> 
> *AV* This is also the story of Justin Chon, which he wrote and which he interprets as an actor. His first film impressed me, it was made with barely $ 200,000. I loved the script, it's a very different role from anything I've played until now. Although this takes place in Louisiana, in an American context, this story about adopted children is universal. How, because of their particular situation, can they find themselves threatened with deportation in the country where they grew up? This is happening everywhere unfortunately.
> 
> 
> *IT. Can you tell me about your work with Nicolas Ghesquière and the Louis Vuitton house?             *
> 
> *AV *I am quite incredibly lucky, I am the privileged witness of how Nicolas is constantly reinventing himself. Even during confinement, he imagined a modern woman, suddenly forced to stay at home, or rather confined to the extremes, the interior or the wilderness. It is the world itself that speaks in his creations, they capture the spirit of the time, the Zeitgeist, with discreet political or cultural references. With each new season, he brings this new dimension which makes his creations so relevant, and sometimes even ahead of our time. I am really impressed by this collection that we had not been able to see until now, there has not been a parade due to the pandemic. I am a big fan of patterns and embroidery,very present in this collection. I took the time to go over all the details.
> 
> 
> 
> *IT. You started out on stage, I imagine you missed the performing arts a lot during this funny time.                *
> 
> *AV* Yes, but I'm here in Paris for five months, and everything has just reopened here, it's fantastic. I'm going to see theater, opera and dance, my other passion. And then I will improve my French.
> 
> 
> *IT. Other than that, what are you looking forward to doing in Paris?                *
> 
> *AV* It is the most beautiful city in the world for many people, Paris will always be Paris. I can't wait to take long walks, taste my morning croissants, visit all the museums and galleries. I lived completely immersed in nature, which was a great experience, but I can't wait to rediscover urban life, and there is no better place than Paris for that.



Elle France


----------



## Tivo

August_Lee said:


>



She has the best legs


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks for the Elle magazine translation, August_Lee.  Always great to read something new, especially after such a gap.  Hopefully there will be a few more with the premieres of the new films in the summer.


----------



## blueblues




----------



## stephci

Louis Vuitton Emphasizes High Jewelry Thrust With Alicia Vikander Campaign
					

Louis Vuitton is launching its first high jewelry campaign with Alicia Vikander.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## stephci

Alicia attending Louis Vuitton Dinner in Monaco


----------



## stephci

Her teeth look different to me and cheeks more full!


----------



## JaneWT

Lovely pics - thanks.  Alicia looks glowing.


----------



## demofob

Rhinoplasty is noticeable.


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the translation.   It's always nice to see her talking about her work.
I love the last campaign. But they have wasted so many opportunities with her covers. I like some editorials (the one for Net-a-Porter was beautiful),ad campaigns,but I still prefer her fashion work, photo shoots before her contract,even without the big names who are now involved.

Blue Bayou clip











						Justin Chon Confronts a Broken American Dream in ‘Blue Bayou’
					

In his first interview about his buzzy Cannes premiere, the acclaimed filmmaker says it “represents what America feels like and looks like.”




					www.vanityfair.com
				






> Chon focused on grounding elements to paint that picture—a Southern milieu surrounding an Asian American man as he becomes conscious of the alienation he feels from his neighbors, or a straining marriage, with his wife (Alicia Vikander) raising her young daughter from a previous marriage while several months pregnant. *(Vikander, who won an Oscar for The Danish Girl, has never been better. Chon cast her based on her 2010 screen debut in Pure:* “I knew she was more than capable of playing a blue-collar, strong, Southern woman. I thought it’d be so dynamic. And she just disappears.”)


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> Thanks for the translation.   It's always nice to see her talking about her work.
> I love the last campaign. But they have wasted so many opportunities with her covers. I like some editorials (the one for Net-a-Porter was beautiful),ad campaigns,but I still prefer her fashion work, photo shoots before her contract,even without the big names who are now involved.
> 
> Blue Bayou clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Chon Confronts a Broken American Dream in ‘Blue Bayou’
> 
> 
> In his first interview about his buzzy Cannes premiere, the acclaimed filmmaker says it “represents what America feels like and looks like.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vanityfair.com



Great to see you again  and yes I agree about her covers. They rarely get them right, the best of which was a long time ago was as you said, the Net-a-Porter cover/editorial.

Thanks for the clip.  I know the film will be @ Cannes, but I have no idea on what day its premiering?


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> Great to see you again  and yes I agree about her covers. They rarely get them right, the best of which was a long time ago was as you said, the Net-a-Porter cover/editorial.
> 
> Thanks for the clip.  I know the film will be @ Cannes, but I have no idea on what day its premiering?


 Thanks to everyone for updating the thread!
It's premiering on Tuesday:








						Festival de Cannes 2023
					

Festival de Cannes 2023



					m.festival-cannes.com


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> Thanks to everyone for updating the thread!
> It's premiering on Tuesday:


I tried looking on the Cannes site but couldn't seem to navigate it lol . Thanks so much .

Also, thanks for the poster too.


----------



## Annawakes

She is so gorgeous; I hope she doesn’t change her face too much.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She just had a baby. That’s the change in her face.


----------



## JaneWT

I hope we get some proper premiere pictures on Tuesday.  I suppose it will be too much to ask that Michael is there as well (though perhaps he will attend and they’ll enter separately, as they have done before?), but some lovely red carpet pics would be very welcome.


----------



## Tivo

I don’t see a nose job


----------



## LibbyRuth

JaneWT said:


> I hope we get some proper premiere pictures on Tuesday.  I suppose it will be too much to ask that Michael is there as well (though perhaps he will attend and they’ll enter separately, as they have done before?), but some lovely red carpet pics would be very welcome.


Isn't Cannes generally cast only for red carpet?  I remember several years ago it being frowned upon that Amal joined George Clooney on the red carpet for one of his films.


----------



## JaneWT

LibbyRuth said:


> Isn't Cannes generally cast only for red carpet?



No - lots of other halves have walked the Cannes red carpet.


----------



## Morgane

I don't know if they will do just a photo call or there will be a proper red carpet, but I don't expect to see him with Alicia,even if he will accompany her.


----------



## August_Lee

*Blue Bayou as seen by Justin Chon*

*With Blue Bayou, director and actor Justin Chon, who first rose to fame in the Twilight saga, reflects on the promises inherent to the American dream, exposing the difficulties underpinning integration and equal rights for all. The filmmaker stars in the film alongside Alicia Vikander, playing Antonio LeBlanc, a Korean-American whose past catches up with him when he finds out that he may be deported from the country he has always called home.*



> *What inspired you to begin work on this film?*
> 
> I read a few articles about international adoptees who were brought to the U.S. as children by American citizens, raised as Americans, and who were about to be deported. The injustice of these deportations made me feel extremely emotional. I felt their stories needed to be told.
> 
> 
> *What was your working method and the atmosphere like on set?*
> I am a very collaborative filmmaker. I come prepared, but I am always ready to throw it all away for what is being created in the moment. I love ideas that come from all the craftspeople on my team.
> 
> 
> *Can you tell us a few words about your actors?*
> All my actors are incredible. *Alicia Vikander is a true professional, an actor who cares deeply about one thing: the work.* Mark O’Brien is a chameleon, unrecognisable from role to role. Emory Cohen is an artist who has ideas for days. Linh-Dan Pham is so soulful. And Sydney Kowalske is a treasure just waiting to be found.
> 
> 
> *What did you learn over the course of making this film?*
> The main lesson I learned is that it truly is possible to collaborate with people in making an intense film, while also having love for one another during the process.
> 
> 
> *What inspired you to become a filmmaker? What were the sources of your inspiration?*
> As an Asian-American filmmaker, I strive to show empathy for my community. Humanity’s capacity for love inspires me, and I want to show how we can all peacefully co-exist on this earth.
> 
> 
> *Can you tell us about your next project?*
> My next project is about a rapper in the midst of a break up with his father who happens to be his manager.


Source: Cannes


----------



## LibbyRuth

JaneWT said:


> No - lots of other halves have walked the Cannes red carpet.


When I went looking for pictures, I pretty much had to go back to the 60s and 70s except for films where a couple starred together.


----------



## Morgane

I guess we can close the conversation  because,sadly, Alicia isn't even there.. 
She's filming Irma Vep in Paris, so I think she couldn't leave.


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Morgane




----------



## Morgane

From letterboxd:


> This movie made me cry. At Cannes too, how embarrassing! It's been a while since a movie has emotionally exhausted me this much.
> 
> It's a beautiful story, a flawed one sure, but clearly told with a purpose. It's a real tearjerker, designed to make you cry, and while I usually don't really like movies that they to play with your heart, I guess this one really did it for me?
> 
> It was a bit too two-dimensional at times is its biggest flaw, I suppose. Hits a bit too many familiar beats. But in the moment I didn't really care about that!
> 
> Watch this, not just for the movie, but what it tries to make you aware of. A sad story that's unfortunately all too relatable for thousands of people.
> 
> We clapped for what felt like nearly 10 minutes! Kind of crazy I guess, but I gladly clapped with them. Some of the cast got emotional too. Happy for them. Hope this movie succeeds.
> 
> This is cinema of empathy.


This is the impression I get from the trailer.


----------



## August_Lee

After watching the trailer of Blue Bayou, yes it seems like a tearjerker. Regardless,  I can't wait to watch it. She has so many movies coming out this year,  I or more like 'us' have a lot to watch lol.


----------



## August_Lee

Morgane said:


> I guess we can close the conversation  because,sadly, Alicia isn't even there..
> She's filming Irma Vep in Paris, so I think she couldn't leave.



I totally forgot she's filming that lol. I was thinking now there's an added member to their family and possibly couldn't get away.  But now that you brought that up, that's more of the reason why she didn't appear. 

Also, thanks for trailers and reactions/reviews


----------



## Morgane

August_Lee said:


> I totally forgot she's filming that lol. I was thinking now there's an added member to their family and possibly couldn't get away.  But now that you brought that up, that's more of the reason why she didn't appear.
> 
> Also, thanks for trailers and reactions/reviews


My pleasure! Yes,I guess she couldn't leave the set.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

Here's a clip from The Green Knight @ the source (No Alicia, sorry)
The Green Knight: Watch This Exclusive First Clip from the Arthurian Fantasy Epic - IGN

Also, in the article with the clip it has a tidbit about Alicia's character (I'll put it under a spoiler)



Spoiler



In addition to Dev Patel, The Green Knight also stars Alicia Vikander in dual roles as Essel, Gawain’s lover, and the Lady, who tempts Gawain on his journey


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander does everything in her new flick*
(a small spoiler included)​
*Alicia to sing ‘Bayou’ blues*
Alicia Vikander. Sweden born. Hollywood groomed. In new flick “Blue Bayou” her husband’s Korean, does tattoos, they’re in the bayou in Louisiana and it’s about racism and being deported. Alicia speaks Swedish, German, Danish, French, English and in this a little Cajun. Perfect with her wardrobe since in real life she’s also Vuitton’s ambassador.

Alicia: “It was an opportunity to play a blue-collar American. A part no international European actress ever had before.

“My character’s a hard-working woman who’s broken from conventions of where she comes from and wants to shape her own life. Meets a man her mother might not approve of but she knows will fulfill her. This is a person who keeps on going.”

And singing. “I’m no singer but at one point my character had to sing Linda Ronstadt’s ‘Blue Bayou.’ I jumped a whole octave in that song. Standing in front of all the extras I thought, ‘My God, my hand is shaking.’ Though I was nervous, it might be one of my favorite scenes.”

NYP


----------



## Morgane

Director David Lowery on The Green Knight’s Eerie Influences
					

And how the pandemic helped him learn to stop hating his own movie.




					www.vanityfair.com
				






> Alicia Vikander, Lowery says, benefited the most from his recut of the film. In her second role in the film, as the mysterious Lady that Gawain encounters and wife to Joel Edgerton's Lord, she gives an intense, lengthy monologue the likes of which you’d never see in another Arthurian adaptation.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## blueblues




----------



## August_Lee

Adria Arjona, Carrie Brownstein, Jerrod Carmichael Among Five Cast in Alicia Vikander HBO Limited Series ‘Irma Vep’







HBO has added five actors to star alongside Alicia Vikander in the upcoming limited series “Irma Vep,” _Variety_ has learned.
Adria Arjona (“6 Underground,” “True Detective”), Carrie Brownstein (“Portlandia,” “Transparent”), Jerrod Carmichael (“The Carmichael Show,” “Ramy”), Fala Chen (“The Undoing,” “Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings”), and Devon Ross will all star alongside Vikander in the limited series.



Spoiler



Arjona will star as Laurie, Mira’s ex-assistant and girlfriend. Things didn’t end well with Mira. Brownstein will play Zelda, Mira’s agent. Not interested in the Vampires project, as she has far more lucrative offers for her. Carmichael will play Eamonn, Mira’s ex-boyfriend who’s in Paris for a movie. They haven’t seen each other since they broke up. Chen will play Cynthia Keng, a rising star from Hong Kong, hired by René Vidal to play Irma Vep’s provocative accomplice and part of the Vampires’ plans. Ross will play Regina, Mira’s assistant, a cinephile and will soon direct her first feature.



Variety


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## Morgane

Very happy to see the great reviews 
I can't wait to see it. I was very impressed since the first trailer.


----------



## readingnook

I saw The Green Knight last weekend.  It was very, very good.  Definitely a lot of things to discuss about it.  Alicia was great.  Strong performances from everybody.  Cinematography and score were amazing.


----------



## readingnook

I definitely can understand why the reviews are so good, and all the points Alicia makes in her interviews resonated with me.  I wasn't familiar with the Arthurian poem before watching the movie, but I've since discussed it with people and it's really interesting to learn about it now and compare it to what this movie version brought.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander Says She Was So Nervous to Sing in Blue Bayou Her 'Hand Was Shaking' on Set*

The Oscar winner says working on _Blue Bayou_ provided her opportunities she's not yet had in her career​


> For her new movie Blue Bayou, Alicia Vikander experienced several memorable career firsts: filming on location in New Orleans, learning the native accent for her character and singing on camera for the first time.
> 
> 
> The film, written, directed and costarring Justin Chon (Gook, Twilight), revolves around a Korean adoptee Antonio (Lin) and his wife Kathy (Vikander), trying to keep their family together with Antonio facing deportation — a plot point inspired by a real-life deportation crisis for some adults in America who were adopted from other countries decades ago.
> 
> 
> "I was a huge fan of Justin since I saw his first film, Gook," Vikander, 32, tells PEOPLE in this week's issue. "So he was already on my radar, but I heard he had this film he was working on. He's so impressive. Obviously, he's an incredible actor, but then he now writes and directs. I immediately felt a connection with him and really wanted to work with him. Then this story brought to light by him was an issue that I wasn't aware of, I actually didn't really think was possible in any society. It's not only in America, it's all over the world, but these adopted children [because of] a loophole, can be forced out of their homes and away from their families. So I was very intrigued in bringing that story to light."
> 
> 
> Vikander says although her character is a Louisiana native, she felt a connection to her that Chon also sensed after seeing her first-ever film Pure.
> 
> 
> "The role of Kathy is very different from anything I got to do before," she says. "I come from a working-class family in a small town in Sweden. And even though I haven't gotten to portray that on screen, mostly, it was interesting that Justin knew that connection. He said, 'Well, I saw your film Pure, and it's from your hometown, I think you will have full understanding for this role, even though you're not American.' And I really appreciated that and of course, understood there was a huge challenge. I wanted to prove myself and of course, went out to Louisiana quite early on to spend time there amongst people and enjoy obviously the culture and the food. New Orleans is almost like its own character. I don't think we would have been able to make this film any other place."
> 
> 
> The biggest acting challenge for Vikander was not the southern accent, but a powerful scene in which her character sings an emotional love song to her husband. The actress says this particular career first was her most nerve-wracking yet.
> 
> 
> 
> "I actually stood on that little stage, or Kathy did that night, and I looked down on my hand, and for the first time in my career, my hand was shaking," she recalls. "And I had this crazy heartbeat going. And I kind of had a conversation with myself when they were setting up the shot. I was like, 'Wow. You're that nervous.' And I was thinking, 'How is this going to go?'"
> 
> 
> Vikander says her nerves subsided a bit once she got into a groove with the performance.
> 
> 
> "I had been singing that song a lot in my apartment, in the shower, and it's not an easy one," she says. "But for that to be my first [singing scene], I was really nervous. Then we started to film, and you kind of get lost in the moment. It was also such a powerful scene, to me, because she sings it to Antonio in this film and they're going through a very hard time. Sometimes when it's difficult to put words to something, or they don't weigh enough for what she would like to tell him or share with him, instead sometimes it can be easier to just do it with a song, because it goes down in a deep, purely emotional level. In the end, even though I was the most terrified, I think it turned out to be my favorite scene in this film."
> 
> 
> Blue Bayou opens in theaters Sept. 17.



People Magazine


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander Confirms She's Welcomed a Baby as She Reflects on Being a Mom*​


> Alicia Vikander is opening up about becoming a mom. The fiercely private star, 32, quietly welcomed her first child with husband Michael Fassbender, 44, earlier this year and says she's embracing her happy new life changes daily.
> 
> "I now have a whole new understanding of life in general," the Swedish star tells PEOPLE in the latest issue. "That's pretty beautiful, and obviously will give a lot to any of my work in the future."
> 
> 
> The actress is currently promoting her new emotional film, _Blue Bayou_, in which she plays an expectant mother opposite writer/director Justin Chon (_Gook_, _Twilight_).
> 
> Asked to sum up exactly how much life has changed having a baby, Vikander says she's keeping the finer details to herself, but doing her best to live in the moment with each new milestone.
> 
> "No, I think I'll wait with that one," she says. "I'm enjoying finding it out in the moment right now, more than anything."


People Mag


----------



## LibbyRuth

August_Lee said:


> *Alicia Vikander Confirms She's Welcomed a Baby as She Reflects on Being a Mom*​
> People Mag


I laugh at how well they've been able to cling to the "fiercely private" label when they share everything the way they want to.  Pay attention to whether or not the random paparazzi pics of them walking down the street with the baby end after Blue Bayou is done being promoted.  If they do, it's not a coincidence and invasion of their fierce privacy!


----------



## Just Askin

August_Lee said:


> *Alicia Vikander Confirms She's Welcomed a Baby as She Reflects on Being a Mom*​
> People Mag


I’m happy they managed to have the first 6 months of his life out of camera view.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Where's the confirmation it's been six months?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I’m happy they managed to have the first 6 months of his life out of camera view.



Yes, six months of privacy, just turned 7 months now. Once Alicia has finished filming in Paris they/he will be able to retreat from the cameras. Gorgeous baby


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, six months of privacy, just turned 7 months now. Once Alicia has finished filming in Paris they/he will be able to retreat from the cameras. Gorgeous baby


Isn‘t Michael filming in Paris once Alicia is done?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Isn‘t Michael filming in Paris once Alicia is done?


I know Paris is one of the several locations and filming is scheduled to start in November but not sure how long he will be in Paris for. I believe some of the other locations are in the USA.


----------



## LibbyRuth

The US will be tougher for them to manage the paparazzi since we don't have the same protections for public figures being photographed that they do in France.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I know Paris is one of the several locations and filming is scheduled to start in November but not sure how long he will be in Paris for. I believe some of the other locations are in the USA.


Ah ok. If he’s racing next season and not just doing actual Le Mans then there’s only a 4/5 month window from mid October.


----------



## readingnook

The baby is sooo cute omg.  Those chubby legs.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander sings in 'Blue Bayou,' says motherhood has changed her 'in every way'*


> Alicia Vikander doesn't get nervous easily.
> 
> Since making her English-language debut in 2012's "Anna Karenina," the Swedish actress has dazzled audiences playing sentient robots ("Ex Machina") and action heroes ("Tomb Raider"), winning the 2016 best supporting actress Oscar for her aching turn in trans drama "The Danish Girl."
> 
> But there's a moment in immigration drama "Blue Bayou" (in theaters now), when her character sings at a backyard barbecue, that had Vikander more frightened than she's been in years on a movie set.
> 
> "I was actually shaking when I shot that scene, which I don't think I've done out of nerves since my first English-speaking film," recalls Vikander, 32, whose only prior singing experience was in musical productions growing up. "When I stood there, I was like, 'Wow, Alicia, this has not happened in quite a while.' "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia Vikander, left, Sydney Kowalske and Justin Chon play a tight-knit family whose world is turned upside down by the threat of deportation in "Blue Bayou."
> 
> She had no reason to worry: Vikander handily delivers a stirring, full-throated rendition of "Blue Bayou," a mournful ballad about heartache and "happier times," made famous by Linda Ronstadt in 1977.
> 
> The performance comes at a pivotal moment in the film for Kathy (Vikander), a pregnant physical therapist in New Orleans raising a 7-year-old daughter with Antonio (Justin Chon), a tattoo artist and ex-con. Antonio was adopted from Korea when he was young and moved to the U.S. in the 1980s. But after a police altercation lands him in jail as an adult, Antonio learns that his adoption was never formalized and he is now facing deportation.
> 
> "This couple is going through this very traumatic experience and feels like they're not in control," Vikander says. "The communication between them starts to have difficulties. And then suddenly, when she sings, sometimes music is a more direct way to get everything out there. It's a beautiful scene and it felt like they got to connect on a very deep level."
> 
> Chon, who also wrote and directed the drama, first learned of stories like Antonio's through friends who were adopted. Foreign-born adoptees are now protected under the Child Citizenship Act, but because of a legal loophole, the bill didn't retroactively grant citizenship to adults already living in the States when it was passed in 2000.
> 
> "Adoptees were growing up 20, 30 years later to find out they were not thought of as proper citizens, which I found absolutely shocking," Chon says. "My job as an Asian filmmaker is to bring empathy to my community, and part of that experience is the adoptee experience. I hope people have empathy for (adoptees) going through this process of deportation, because essentially the system has failed them."
> 
> Vikander, who lives in Portugal, had no idea about this issue before reading Chon's script and wanted to help bring it to light. She also connected to the film's themes of identity and belonging, as Antonio befriends an ailing Vietnamese immigrant (Linh Dan Pham) and is introduced to a broader Asian-American community in Louisiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "She's just electric," Justin Chon says of co-star Alicia Vikander. "She's always been so incredibly powerful in her work."
> 
> The actress left home when she was just 15, moving to Stockholm on her own to train at the Royal Swedish Ballet School. She eventually moved to London, where she lived with Swedish pop artists Tove Lo and Icona Pop before her big-screen breakthrough.
> 
> "I'm extremely privileged and I've never had any issues with immigration myself," Vikander says. "But (I was drawn) to that idea of trying to figure out how you define what you are: Is it the place you were born or around the people that you choose?"
> 
> Vikander is currently in Paris shooting HBO limited series "Irma Vep," after welcoming her first child earlier this year with actor husband Michael Fassbender, whom she married in 2017.
> 
> 
> As a new mom herself, she now feels an even closer connection to her "Blue Bayou" character Kathy, who desperately tries to comfort her young daughter and hold their family together.
> When she shot the film in late 2019, "I didn't have a child yet," Vikander says. "Obviously, having a child will forever change your life perspective in every way. It's kind of a chapter in life that you suddenly get access to that you didn't have before."
> 
> Before production started on "Blue Bayou," Vikander spent three weeks in New Orleans immersing herself in the city's culture and food. When she wasn't interacting with locals to help perfect Kathy's south Louisiana accent, she was practicing alone.
> 
> "I spend so many hours talking to myself," Vikander says with a laugh. "Most of my friends are not in the film industry, and over the years, they've gotten to learn that sometimes when we're on holiday and I need to do prep for a film, I'll just sit in a corner talking."
> 
> And now, she has a new go-to karaoke song in Ronstadt's "Blue Bayou."
> 
> "I've practiced it enough!" Vikander says. "It's funny, after we finished the film, my husband was shooting in Hawaii and Justin was in Hawaii editing. So we went to karaoke and I forced Justin to sing (the song). Halfway through, he turned to me and said, 'Wow, it's really difficult.' I was like, 'Yes, I told you!' "



USA TODAY


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander Talks About the 'Gift' of Playing Two Characters in The Green Knight*​



> Alicia Vikander pulls double duty in _The Green Knight_.
> 
> Based on the Arthurian legend poem of _Sir Gawain and the Green Knight, _the film follows Gawain (Dev Patel), King Arthur's nephew, who embarks on a quest to confront the Green Knight and prove his place at his Uncle's roundtable.
> 
> Vikander, 33, plays Esel, Gawain's on-again, off-again lover, as well as the mysterious Lady who Gawain encounters during his journey.
> 
> In a featurette — exclusive to PEOPLE — from the fantasy film (watch above), director David Lowery (Disney's live-action _Pete's Dragon_) reveals that the Oscar-winning actress "was one of the first people to read the script."
> 
> "She really loved it," he says. "We've been a fan of each other's work. She really brought a lot to it and was there from the very early days, the first draft."
> 
> 
> Vikander is seen on set in the video saying, "David has really given me a wonderful little gift in this film. First of all, I get to play two different characters!"
> 
> Lowery goes on to further praise Vikander: "Working with her was a true pleasure. Just getting to watch her define these characters in different ways and yet find ways they could reflect one another was really stunning."
> 
> 
> Patel also makes an appearance in the video to talk about his costar.
> 
> "She has this kind of precision as a performer which I was just in awe of," he gushes. "Two different accents and two totally different personalities. To watch her embody the both of those, the yin and the yang, was really amazing. It was a joy to be around."


----------



## August_Lee

*HBO Confirms 8 New Cast Members For Alicia Vikander Series ‘Irma Vep’*



> HBO has filled out the French side of the cast for its upcoming limited series Irma Vep, from director Olivier Assayas.
> 
> 
> Joining series lead Alicia Vikander (_Tomb Raider_) are French actors Vincent Macaigne, Jeanne Balibar, Lars Eidinger, Vincent Lacoste, Hippolyte Girardot, Alex Descas, Nora Hamzawi, and Antoine Reinartz
> 
> 
> _Irma Vep_ is loosely based on Assayas’ 1996 film of the same name and follows Vikander’s Mira, an American movie star who travels to France to star in a remake of the silent film “Les Vampires.” With tensions rising on set, Mira struggles to distinguish between herself and the character she plays in the film, turning the story into a comedic crime thriller.
> 
> 
> Macaigne is set to play French filmmaker René Vidal, while the other new additions will portray various crew members and actors in Vidal’s movie. Previously announced cast members include Adria Arjona (_Sweet Girl_), Carrie Brownstein (_Portlandia_), Jerrod Carmichael (_The Carmichael Show_), Fala Chen (_The Undoing_), and Devon Ross.
> 
> 
> Assayas serves as director and writer on the series, which recently wrapped its production in Paris. He will also executive produce alongside Vikander, Sylvie Barthet, Sam Levinson, Ashley Levinson, Kevin Turen, Stuart Manashil, Ravi Nandan, Hallie Sekoff, and Daniel Delume.
> 
> 
> “This is a comedy that will try and catch the zeitgeist the same way the original Irma Vep did, in a very different world, a very different era, that right now feels light years away,” Assayas previously said in a statement.
> 
> 
> *Earlier this month, The New Yorker reported that Kristen Stewart had signed on to join the miniseries*, though it has to be officially confirmed by HBO. Stewart has worked with Assayas previously on the films _Clouds Sils Maria_ and _Personal Shopper_. If true, this would mark Stewart’s first-ever role in a television scripted series.





			HBO Confirms 8 New Cast Members For Alicia Vikander Series ‘Irma Vep’


----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander Film Lab*
Alicia Vikander and Göteborg Film Festival launches educational film program for youths.




> To inspire youths into a future in the film industry, Alicia Vikander and Göteborg Film Festival are launching “Alicia Vikander Film Lab” – an educational film program that seeks to give young people the tools to express themselves through filmmaking, awaken cinematic dreams and increase diversity in the film industry.
> 
> 
> On Friday evening, *Alicia Vikander* was appointed honorary fellow by the_ *Sten A Olsson Foundation for Research and Culture* _During the award ceremony at Gothenburg Concert Hall she announced that the price money will be donated to the Alicia Vikander Film Lab, and that she will also add a private donation to the project.
> 
> 
> “I am so honored to receive the Stena Foundation fellowship. Having the chance to collaborate with Göteborg Film Festival on the Film Lab, to inspire young people and create opportunity for them to explore the world of film is something I am hugely excited about,” Alicia Vikander says.
> 
> 
> Alicia Vikander has been a part of designing the project and each year she will join selected workshops with the students. The purpose of the project is to get young people to open their eyes to the world of filmmaking and to discover that they can tell stories and make a change through this artform. Alicia Vikander Film Lab also seeks to awaken the students’ dreams, regardless of who they are or where they come from.
> 
> 
> “The passion Alicia Vikander shows for young people’s opportunity to access the cinematic expression is extremely inspiring. It will be fantastic to develop the film festival’s film educational work in collaboration with her and the Stena Foundation. And who better to inspire young students that there is no limit to how far you can go than Alicia,” says *Mirja Wester,* CEO of Göteborg Film Festival.
> 
> 
> “We are very happy about Alicia Vikander´s initiative and Göteborg Film Festival´s dedication to the project. We want to give children and young people access to the film as a medium and a way of expressing themself. At the same time, we want to promote the growth and development of young people and we believe that the project can contribute to that, says *Madeleine Olsson Eriksson*,” Chairman of Sten A Olsson Foundation for Research and Culture.
> 
> 
> Alicia Vikander Film Lab will take place in different high schools around Gothenburg and film workshops will be led by Göteborg Film Festival’s film teachers. Each year, three to four new schools from different areas in the city will join the project. The participating schools in 2022 are Kannebäcksskolan, Nordhemsskolan and Skälltorpsskolan, the latter one being the school that Alicia Vikander herself went to during her school years. During the workshops the students will make their own movies, which will premiere at a gala during Göteborg Film Festival. The project will also educate teachers to use the camera as a tool in their pedagogy.
> 
> 
> _The project will initially run over the span of three years, starting in January 2022, and is a collaboration between Alicia Vikander, Göteborg Film Festival and the Sten A Olsson Foundation for Research and Culture._


Gothenburg Film Festival


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

source


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## blueblues




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander on motherhood, movies and going meta*
The Oscar-winning Swedish actress Alicia Vikander tells _Sasha Slater _about her unconventional upbringing and playing the ultimate femme fatale

It is a sunny, but bitingly cold, March morning on a quiet side street in Paris. Alicia Vikander, tousled, draped in diamonds, bare-footed and wearing a filmy black negligée, is posing on a rooftop for the _Harper’s Bazaar_ shoot. There are 17 people milling around her holding coffees, warm robes and blusher, including the florist, the make-up artist and the photographer. And everywhere, spring flowers are piled up in drifts, while the stylist teases individual petals on a particularly lush, creamy bloom to get it ready for a close-up. It’s quite a scene.

The next morning, Vikander and I meet in the belle époque splendour of the Salon Proust at the Ritz Paris. She appears alone at precisely 8am, having been awake since six, playing with her one-year-old son. "He’s learning to walk," she says. "So it’s good there’s carpet everywhere." I shouldn’t be surprised she’s so punctual. She says she’s never late: "never. My mum was strict about time."







At 33, Vikander already has an Oscar win under her belt (for _The Danish Girl_). In the course of her stellar career, she has stepped into Angelina Jolie’s combat boots as Lara Croft in _Tomb Raider _and has played an android in_ Ex Machina_, the feminist writer Vera Brittain and the political activist Gloria Steinem. Along the way, she fell in love with her now-husband, the Irish-German actor Michael Fassbender; they have been married for five years and have just set up home together in Lisbon.






We are now in France to talk about her latest, and perhaps strangest, role to date: a Sky Atlantic television series called _Irma Vep_, written and directed by the French filmmaker Olivier Assayas. In it, she plays Mira, an American film star who comes to Paris to act in a remake of _Les Vampires_, a French silent classic about a criminal gang, whose antiheroine is the wholly amoral, black-catsuited femme fatale Irma Vep (an anagram of vampire).

This show offers a fresh take on Assayas’ cult 1996 film of the same name, which featured the Hong Kong star Maggie Cheung as the actress portraying the villainess. As Vikander says in her (almost) perfect, charmingly transatlantic, English, "it’s so meta, it’s eating itself ". She declines to define what the series is, exactly: melo-drama? Crime caper? Comedy? "I think, while I was making it, I played five roles... It’s like Chinese boxes. There’s always something else going on. I think that’s the beauty of the project." The series also has a voyeuristic edge, giving a convincing impression of the drama behind the scenes on a struggling film whose director is on the verge of a nervous breakdown.


----------



## August_Lee

...continue






There was only one episode available to watch before our meeting, because Assayas is still hard at work in the editing suite, but it was very beguiling: one particularly intriguing moment comes when Mira (the name itself is, of course, an anagram of Irma) tries on her character’s velvet catsuit and somehow also adopts her criminal impulses, slipping upstairs and rummaging in another woman’s handbag.



> _I’m comfortable with my body. I’ve done nudity and sex scenes, but it’s never easy_


As Assayas sees it, the silhouette of Irma in her Paul Poiret-designed black costume slinks through the history of cinema, from _Les Vampires _to _The Matrix_ via _To Catch a Thief_. "She was the first bad girl who was a main character," he says. "Before that, women were damsels in distress, but she had a striking originality and a strange ambiguous eroticism." He "always wanted to work with [Vikander]; it was just a matter of finding the right role. And I thought about her at once for Irma Vep. She has all the depth, the complexity and the humour I needed."

"He’s the most timid and kind person and everybody loves him," Vikander says of the director, whom she has known for over half a decade. "When you go on set, it’s all the same people he’s worked with for years – it’s a joy to be with him and his friends, and it’s all happy and sweet. And then he wrote this in a few months, with its darkness, and you say, 'This was actually in your mind?' He’s an extreme observer."






Generally, she says, she enjoys the experience of making a movie: "I love the communal feeling independent films give you." There have been times, though, when she wasn’t so comfortable. Discussing intimacy coaches (a topic that, incidentally, comes up in the first episode of _Irma Vep_), Vikander is in favour. "The only thing that can’t be improvised is an intimate scene – you have to make choreography and stick to it. It’s the worst thing ever to do those scenes. I am very comfortable with my body and I’ve done quite a bit of nudity and sex scenes, but it’s never easy."

The coaches, she says, "should have existed at the beginning of my career. I’ve been in situations that were not fine, where I didn’t feel I was protected." She describes one occasion on a set where "everyone was busy doing their own thing and, in the middle, you have an actor who sits there naked for a couple of hours. And someone is supposed to arrive with a robe, and they don’t. It comes afterwards – [the knowledge that] that was not right. I should have been looked after."

Vikander was brought up in Gothenburg, the daughter of an actress, Maria, and a psychiatrist, Svante. They divorced when she was young, and she lived most of the time with her mother but remained close to her father and his five other children. Indeed, when a Swedish documentary company interviewed her for a programme on the impact of divorce on children, they cut their footage of her because she seemed so unaffected. "I had an amazing childhood," she says, smiling. "I’m fortunate to have a really solid base, emotionally, with friends and family I’m very close to."







She talks fondly of her 20-year-old brother, who is currently disporting himself in Portugal, while she has telephoned one of her sisters in Australia already this morning. As for her female friends, she says: "I am really attracted to them. Very often, when I see them, I’m like, 'Woah, she’s so impressive!' With all my closest girlfriends, I had that first-love moment and I said to myself, 'I need to be with that person.' It’s another kind of love. I’ve never wanted to go to bed with a woman, but I’ve definitely had a spark and a magic and a rawness that is intense."



> _In my career, I've been in situations that were not fine, where I didn't feel I was protected_


Vikander left home when she was only 15, because she won a place at a ballet school in Stockholm. "I thought it was the most exciting thing in the entire world," she says now, with a laugh. "Any 15-year-old would feel the same." Her mother, though, was less than delighted to wave goodbye to her only daughter. "Now I ask her, 'How? How could you bear it?' And she says that the whole year before I left was horrific. She says, 'You were doing well, and I saw you were going to get in. And, that year, it was constantly with me that you were going to leave.' But after I’d gone, she was OK. She did the grieving in advance."

As a teenager, alone in Stockholm, Vikander had a blast, living with a dancer boyfriend for a year and then alone in a tiny, 20-square-metre apartment, "in a beautiful old building. It was amazing. It had a Shoreditch vibe. Children of that age, they are capable – they are young adults."






The family didn’t have money for luxuries (she still recalls being thrilled by her first sight of a hotel swimming pool at a shabby two-star resort in Turkey, while in her late teens). As a result, she is not sentimental when it comes to possessions. "I don’t own much," she says, but she is partial to homegrown Swedish labels Acne Studios and Totême for their minimalist lines and high-quality fabrics. When she travels, she packs light, with one suitcase containing perhaps "two pairs of jeans and three sweaters". Her son "has much more stuff than me right now".


----------



## August_Lee

...continue 






Today, Vikander is wearing black trousers and a navy jumper – currently sprinkled with crumbs because, although she had an egg and some avocado upstairs, she tucks into a croissant while we talk. Her face is clean of make-up and her long brown hair is tucked behind her ears. She’s diminutive, exquisitely pretty and completely unselfconscious, which makes her charming company. The only signs of her status are that those black trousers are by Louis Vuitton, as are her eye-catching earrings and bracelets. She has been an ambassador for the brand for about seven years, and loves the association because "Nicolas [Ghesquière, the creative director of womenswear] is a brilliant artist who, every year, manages to recreate and reinvent something." In the maison’s campaigns for its high jewellery, her dancer’s poise and flawless complexion set off the diamonds and sapphires admirably.

"I get excited about dressing up," she says of the red-carpet side of her world. "People come and see us at a premiere dressed up and walking these carpets, and that’s fun, of course. But that’s the illusion of what the industry is." As for the reality, it’s "interest, and passion, and a will to make something. It’s four months where a bunch of strangers work 15-hour days, six days a week, and don’t sleep."






The two years of the pandemic seem to have been the first time she took a break. Vikander and Fassbender lived together in their house in the Basque country in France, and to begin with, she recalls, "there was obviously quite a lot of fear. But I was very fortunate that all my loved ones were fine. And it was the first time I was at home for that long since I was 19. That was quite a blessing, in the end."

There was another reason why that time was so precious, however: she wanted to start a family of her own. "I tried to get pregnant for a while," she confides. "So I had tough times during lockdown. I struggled for a while." Vikander doesn’t normally stray into such personal territory during interviews. "You saw me now," she says, slowly. "And I kind of stopped and thought, 'Am I going to talk about this?' But I think it’s universal and so many women go through similar things. And it’s tough." Motherhood wasn’t something that Vikander had thought much about in the past. "I didn’t think I even wanted children, actually, until I was 30." It was the experience of having a miscarriage that brought home to her how much she wanted to be a mother. "For a while I didn’t think that I could get pregnant." But now she has her baby, she finds she has changed "in every way. It’s life. It’s so profound."






The pandemic was "a chance for my husband and me to be at home, just cooking. We had a routine. We worked and we met up with five other families on Zoom and worked out Monday to Friday together." Since the regulations in France at the time were draconian, involving carrying a passport every time you left the house, they stayed at home much of the time, enjoying their garden, reading plays, watching films and "falling in love with movies again". Classic films, or the _Die Hard_ variety? "Oh, that too!" she says, laughing.

She is determined to keep that sense of togetherness going now her life has gone back to its frantic normality. "In my little family, with my husband and my child, we travel together, always. That’s the rule. We do jobs so one of us can always be with the baby." And with that, this most unshowy of stars slips off through the fashionable throng to take her toddler son for his pre-nap walk.

_‘Irma Vep’ will be coming to Sky Atlantic and NowTV later this year. The May issue of Harper's Bazaar starring Alicia Vikander is on newsstands from 7 April._

_UK Harper's Bazaar_


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## LibbyRuth

Revealing a miscarriage that no one ever would have known about is another example of not being the private person she pretends to be.  I give her credit for talking about it - everyone who does helps to remove the shame too many women feel over the experience. But a person who fiercely protects her privacy does not share that in a magazine interview when she's got a project to promote. She's get better promotion if she were honest about who she is, including being a woman who plays the Hollywood game to share parts of her life to generate press when she has to do publicity.


----------



## readingnook

Thank you @August_Lee  ! Stunning, stunning pictures of Alicia!!!  It's been so long since I've seen a photo shoot that I like haha.  And a very well-written interview as well!  My heart breaks to read of her miscarriage, it's a devastating thing to have to go through.  I'm so humbled that she had the courage (and generosity) to share it.  I'm warmed to think of the special time she and Michael spent together during the pandemic and how they ultimately conceived again, and now the baby is learning to walk!  Truly a gift of life!  I can imagine them bursting with love and happiness, and doting as all new parents are.  I love how they travel together and work around being with the baby.  It sounds very committed to me!  Alicia seems like she's in a good place.  Her contentment shows in the interview.

I agree with Alicia when she said that the changes in her life would influence her future work.  I'm looking forward to Irma Vep, as well as the new movie Firebrand which is filming now in the UK.  

(Thinking about it now, both Michael & Alicia looked so happy back when they were interviewed during the pandemic.  It must have occurred then lolol.)

I can't get over this interview, I'm so happy!


----------



## readingnook

P.S.  I forgot to say her early experience with shooting nudity on set sounds horrible.  Luckily Alicia has a healthy relationship with her body lol.  I wonder what movie that was.

P.P.S. I am so tickled to think that their baby learned to walk at the Ritz!


----------



## August_Lee

readingnook said:


> P.S.  I forgot to say her early experience with shooting nudity on set sounds horrible.  Luckily Alicia has a healthy relationship with her body lol.  I wonder what movie that was.
> 
> P.P.S. I am so tickled to think that their baby learned to walk at the Ritz!


 nice to see (or read from lol) you again @readingnook.

I agree with like everything you said, really enjoyed this photoshoot and interview. Sometimes in these magazine stories, they retell the same stuff over and over without something new. But there is so much information about Alicia (even without her struggles of pregnancy) that she's never revealed before.  One of best interviews for her in a long time.

I was thinking what movie she's talking about and I think it's Tulip Fever. The production of that film was a mess and we all know the other issues it had.


----------



## Jktgal

August_Lee said:


> Vikander left home when she was only 15, because she won a place at a ballet school in Stockholm.... As a teenager, alone in Stockholm, Vikander had a blast, living with a dancer boyfriend for a year and then alone in a tiny, 20-square-metre apartment Children of that age, they are capable – they are young adults."



15, really? Surprising to me given all the western people talk of men having sex w/ 17 year olds as paedophiles.

I just saw her movie the other night, the one with Fassbender. It's the first time I've watched one of her movies from start to end, it was good. I watched another where she was with a couple of male spies, one of which the guy who played superman. It was terrible.


----------



## Tivo

LibbyRuth said:


> Revealing a miscarriage that no one ever would have known about is another example of not being the private person she pretends to be.  I give her credit for talking about it - everyone who does helps to remove the shame too many women feel over the experience. But a person who fiercely protects her privacy does not share that in a magazine interview when she's got a project to promote. She's get better promotion if she were honest about who she is, including being a woman who plays the Hollywood game to share parts of her life to generate press when she has to do publicity.


How has she pretended to be private? It seems she shares what she wants when she wants. Did she at some point lay out some rules about not sharing anything?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Tivo said:


> How has she pretended to be private? It seems she shares what she wants when she wants. Did she at some point lay out some rules about not sharing anything?


Most descriptions of both her and her husband include descriptors that they are "fiercely private".  Given the consistency of the description regardless of the publication it's evident that it comes from their PR.  I think that her husband lives up to the description.  She does not.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## bisbee

LibbyRuth said:


> Most descriptions of both her and her husband include descriptors that they are "fiercely private".  Given the consistency of the description regardless of the publication it's evident that it comes from their PR.  I think that her husband lives up to the description.  She does not.


I don’t think this interview changes the desire for privacy.  Many celebrities court the press and notify them in order to get publicity…doing a few interviews to promote upcoming work, and letting some personal information be revealed isn’t the same, in my opinion. I think it is a pretty healthy way to deal with the reality of being in the entertainment industry.  Full privacy doesn’t go along with being an actor.


----------



## LibbyRuth

bisbee said:


> I don’t think this interview changes the desire for privacy.  Many celebrities court the press and notify them in order to get publicity…doing a few interviews to promote upcoming work, and letting some personal information be revealed isn’t the same, in my opinion. I think it is a pretty healthy way to deal with the reality of being in the entertainment industry.  Full privacy doesn’t go along with being an actor.


I hear what you are saying, but I disagree.  I can think of a number of actresses who are big stars, admit to tidbits of their private life but keep a lot of it private.  I'd offer up Jessica Chastain as an example.  She shares a few stories about her husband.  We know she has two kids, because she's confirmed that.  But I can't find anywhere that she talks about her kids in interviews.  I've seen TV interviews where she gets awkward if they are mentioned.  It's not a subject she indulges reporters in when she sits down for interviews.  
What Alicia does is par for course for many actresses.  She doesn't make major announcements of personal life changes on social media for the world to be a part of like J-Lo. But reporters doing profiles of her to promote her work know what questions to ask about her private life, and she happily discusses those subjects. She does use her personal life to promote her work.  Like you said, many performers do that. But it's not a requirement, and it's not something that should be described as "fiercely private".


----------



## LibbyRuth

duplicate


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee

*Alicia Vikander on 10 Years Since Her ‘A Royal Affair’ Breakout, Moving Back to TV With ‘Irma Vep’*

The Oscar-winning Swedish actress returns to Cannes with her first TV role since her days on Swedish soap operas.

It’s been a decade since Alicia Vikander burst onto the international scene thanks to her turn as an (almost) reformist Danish queen in the 2012 Berlinale winner and Oscar nominee _A Royal Affair._

During those years, the Swedish actress has won an Oscar (for 2015’s _The Danish Girl_), joined one major franchise (2016’s _Jason Bourne_), put on Angelina Jolie’s dusty vest for another (2018’s _Tomb Raider _reboot), married Magneto/Steve Jobs/Macbeth (Michael Fassbender, in 2017) and, in early 2021, had a son.

This year, she returns to Cannes — with her 1-year-old in tow — with _Irma Vep_, Olivier Assayas’ miniseries remake for A24 of his own 1996 cult film, which is itself about a director trying to remake a film (Louis Feuillade’s silent classic _Les Vampires_). As she admits, it’s a “very meta” project that marks her return to the small screen after having made a name for herself in Swedish soap operas.

Speaking to_ The Hollywood Reporter_ from the U.K. set of period drama _Firebrand_ (she plays Catherine Parr, the sixth and final wife of Henry VIII, alongside Jude Law), Vikander, who now resides with her family in Lisbon, discusses her first Cannes visit (and her first couture gown), explains why she’s not like the disillusioned movie star she plays in _Irma Vep_ (no assistant, for starters) and looks back fondly on the past 10 years.

*You’ve been to Cannes a few times. Do you have any favorite memories?*
I think my biggest moment was probably the first time. I may have been to the Berlin Film Festival before that, but there’s something about Cannes. I still find it’s the festival where I experience the illusion of it — there’s something about the rosé and the Croisette. I think the first time I got to go, I had just finished _A Royal Affair_, and we were doing press there. I was invited to the Valentino Suite and I got dressed in a couture gown, and I had never touched a couture gown in my life. It freaked me out. But it was pretty cool.

*Irma Vep is your first TV project in well over a decade. What’s it like returning to the small screen after such a long time?*
I’ve actually longed to do this format for quite a while, because I think it’s proven itself over the past few years with incredible filmmakers, and especially the miniseries format. I like that it has an end. But you get the chance to be with characters and see your story develop from different angles and perspectives. I’ve been watching a lot of good TV series at the moment. I enjoy a lot of them, so I’ve been waiting for the right project to appear.

*So how did this one come your way?*
I met Olivier about six or seven years ago, and we created a natural friendship and saw each other when we were in the same town. At one of these lunches, he brought up the idea that he had been approached, I think by A24, about remaking _Irma Vep_. I was kind of surprised at first, but then it was just so interesting to hear him talk about it. He was like, “I’d love to revisit it, and I feel like I can continue and also find an end to this journey for a film that has been with me for a long time.” So we continued to develop it during the pandemic. Most of the people Olivier works with are friends of his, and he said he just wanted to have a good time and enjoy filmmaking and make something that honors what he loved, and I felt the same.

*The original Irma Vep is about a disillusioned movie star. You’re not playing a fictional version of yourself, are you?*
Ha, no! I actually found it quite interesting, as I’m very different. Obviously, we’re in the same world, and there are a lot of things I recognize. But I very much go to work and then want to have my private life. I’ve never had an assistant that follows me around and makes coffee. I’ve seen it a lot, and part of me has always been intrigued by it. At the same time, [my character] is at a crossroads in her life, where work has been everything for her — and I can relate to that. But she’s become something of a lone wolf, and I’ve always been afraid of that. I still have my closest friends and family from back home. And most of the people surrounding me in my private life are not in the film industry — except my husband, of course.

*In the original, Maggie Cheung plays a character called Maggie Cheung. There was no temptation to call your character Alicia? *
No, but I thought that was very interesting, as it’s just so very meta. We were talking while Olivier was writing it, and I was like, they’re probably going to comment on the fact that I’m taking over an actress’ part, but then my character Mira is freaking out because in the series she’s doing a remake of a film where a Chinese actress has already played this role, which [the fictitious director] René did earlier in his career.
​*You mentioned A Royal Affair earlier. Looking back now, almost 10 years later, how do you view the industry?*
I think, if anything, I feel like the industry has become smaller, but in a nice way. There’s a certain kind of familiarity. Even in the beginning, I was sometimes quite down in the last week on set, because you have this very close contact with people, share an experience, and then you leave and everyone goes to another place. It’s a bit of that magic that I hope we can capture, and that’s what I love about what we do. And it’s the same even with journalists. You recognize faces, and you sit down in another hotel room and have another chat about something else. And I really like that. And even now, I’m working with Jude [Law], and he was in my first English-speaking film, _Anna Karenina_, and then 10 years later we get to meet again, and it’s another journey. I think that’s my favorite thing about it.

*Has your career taken the path you expected or wanted?*
Definitely not as I expected! I didn’t expect to be here today and still get the feeling I have just being on set. Today was a really fun day, and a lot of us were saying, “Oh wow, this is our day job.” And that’s how I felt working with Olivier. As I said, now I’m working with people who I thought I would never meet again. I think more and more it’s about the people and the connections and the relationships you create over the years. And that’s what I hope to continue. Olivier was the one who kind of said it, that I just want to have a good time.

*You launched Vikarious Productions a few years ago and are executive producing Irma Vep. Has producing helped you take more control over your acting roles and enabled you to choose those where you expect to have a good time?*
I think that was kind of a natural thing. There was a project that I’ve been involved in, and directors and producers saw my hunger to develop and let me be a part of it. So it kind of came out of a very natural state of where I was in my career.

*You’ve been to Cannes a few times. Do you have any favorite memories?*
I think my biggest moment was probably the first time. I may have been to the Berlin Film Festival before that, but there’s something about Cannes. I still find it’s the festival where I experience the illusion of it — there’s something about the rosé and the Croisette. I think the first time I got to go, I had just finished _A Royal Affair_, and we were doing press there. I was invited to the Valentino Suite and I got dressed in a couture gown, and I had never touched a couture gown in my life. It freaked me out. But it was pretty cool.

*Irma Vep is your first TV project in well over a decade. What’s it like returning to the small screen after such a long time?*
I’ve actually longed to do this format for quite a while, because I think it’s proven itself over the past few years with incredible filmmakers, and especially the miniseries format. I like that it has an end. But you get the chance to be with characters and see your story develop from different angles and perspectives. I’ve been watching a lot of good TV series at the moment. I enjoy a lot of them, so I’ve been waiting for the right project to appear.

*So how did this one come your way?*
I met Olivier about six or seven years ago, and we created a natural friendship and saw each other when we were in the same town. At one of these lunches, he brought up the idea that he had been approached, I think by A24, about remaking _Irma Vep_. I was kind of surprised at first, but then it was just so interesting to hear him talk about it. He was like, “I’d love to revisit it, and I feel like I can continue and also find an end to this journey for a film that has been with me for a long time.” So we continued to develop it during the pandemic. Most of the people Olivier works with are friends of his, and he said he just wanted to have a good time and enjoy filmmaking and make something that honors what he loved, and I felt the same.

*The original Irma Vep is about a disillusioned movie star. You’re not playing a fictional version of yourself, are you?*
Ha, no! I actually found it quite interesting, as I’m very different. Obviously, we’re in the same world, and there are a lot of things I recognize. But I very much go to work and then want to have my private life. I’ve never had an assistant that follows me around and makes coffee. I’ve seen it a lot, and part of me has always been intrigued by it. At the same time, [my character] is at a crossroads in her life, where work has been everything for her — and I can relate to that. But she’s become something of a lone wolf, and I’ve always been afraid of that. I still have my closest friends and family from back home. And most of the people surrounding me in my private life are not in the film industry — except my husband, of course.

*In the original, Maggie Cheung plays a character called Maggie Cheung. There was no temptation to call your character Alicia? *
No, but I thought that was very interesting, as it’s just so very meta. We were talking while Olivier was writing it, and I was like, they’re probably going to comment on the fact that I’m taking over an actress’ part, but then my character Mira is freaking out because in the series she’s doing a remake of a film where a Chinese actress has already played this role, which [the fictitious director] René did earlier in his career.

*You mentioned A Royal Affair earlier. Looking back now, almost 10 years later, how do you view the industry?*
I think, if anything, I feel like the industry has become smaller, but in a nice way. There’s a certain kind of familiarity. Even in the beginning, I was sometimes quite down in the last week on set, because you have this very close contact with people, share an experience, and then you leave and everyone goes to another place. It’s a bit of that magic that I hope we can capture, and that’s what I love about what we do. And it’s the same even with journalists. You recognize faces, and you sit down in another hotel room and have another chat about something else. And I really like that. And even now, I’m working with Jude [Law], and he was in my first English-speaking film, _Anna Karenina_, and then 10 years later we get to meet again, and it’s another journey. I think that’s my favorite thing about it.

*Has your career taken the path you expected or wanted?*
Definitely not as I expected! I didn’t expect to be here today and still get the feeling I have just being on set. Today was a really fun day, and a lot of us were saying, “Oh wow, this is our day job.” And that’s how I felt working with Olivier. As I said, now I’m working with people who I thought I would never meet again. I think more and more it’s about the people and the connections and the relationships you create over the years. And that’s what I hope to continue. Olivier was the one who kind of said it, that I just want to have a good time.

*You launched Vikarious Productions a few years ago and are executive producing Irma Vep. Has producing helped you take more control over your acting roles and enabled you to choose those where you expect to have a good time?*
I think that was kind of a natural thing. There was a project that I’ve been involved in, and directors and producers saw my hunger to develop and let me be a part of it. So it kind of came out of a very natural state of where I was in my career.

*Are you producing anything else at the moment? *
COVID put a lot of things on pause. But yes, I have about three or four scripts developing.

*Sorry for the personal question, but how is motherhood treating you?*
It’s the best project! It’s great. It’s pretty extraordinary.

*And has becoming a parent changed your attitude toward work at all?*
I think it’s probably a very classic thing. I’ve found a joy in the sense that I can narrow down why I want to do something. A child, I think, does that, and your priorities become very clear. And it’s just made me happier.
The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## LibbyRuth

The outfit for that last photo call looks like the designer was trying to figure out how to put a fun house mirror into fashion.


----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## August_Lee




----------



## LibbyRuth

Alicia should be embarrassed by this quote -  "Sometimes you go through things that are tough in life and if you have an office job you can step away for a bit. But there are times that myself or colleagues have been through something and, well, I can't understand how they went on to the red carpet afterwards," she added. "To be met by people asking, 'How are you doing?' Given what they had just been through? Most people would not be able to step out of their house."

Her publicist should have been calling the publication begging them not to print it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I get what she’s saying, that working independently in an office is easier when you’re holding in the tears, and when having a bunch of cameras in your face with people asking if you’re ok? Ugh, that would make me burst into tears. 

I agree though, she shouldn’t have said it.  Nobody wants to hear how hard your multi million dollar job is.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Yeah, I get the whole "cameras in your face people asking, it's hard" part.  I've never had to do that, so I don't know what it's like. Of course, Alicia has never worked an office job, so she has no idea what that's like either - if you can actually step away, if it's easier to have to sit alone trying to concentrate trying to hold the tears in, etc.
I think her mistake is that she entered into a contest to determine whose misery is worse. That's never a wise competition to enter - no one wins.


----------

